# [Official] 1440p and Above Gaming Club (1440p+)



## iARDAs

*USEFUL LINKS*

2560x1440p wallpapers

2560x1440p wallpapers (thanks Majorhi)

2560x1600p wallpapers

2560x1600p wallpapers (thanks Majorhi)





 (thanks jpdaballa)

How much Vram do i need in 1440p gaming? (thanks Qu1ckset)

How to view OCN with full width?

*1440P OR ABOVE SCREENSHOTS FROM OUR USERS*

( You can take screenshots from Steam by pressing F12, however steam takes screenshots in the .jpg format, which does not capture the moment perfectly well. I would recommend you to take screenshots via programs like Msi Afterburner or Fraps, so you can set it to capture screenshots in .png format which captures the moment much better than the .jpg format.)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE : As you can see, the way I create the lists is that i give a link to that specific post where your screenshots are. When you want to add 1440p(or above) screenshots please make sure that all of the screenshots for a specific game are always on the 1st post you started posting screenshots to. Having all your specific game related screenshots under 1 post is much ideal than seeing it scattered. Click the screenshots link of Crysis 1 on the below list, and you will see that I first uploaded 5 screenshots as Batch 1, and a day later I added 5 more screenshots as batch 2 in the same post, instead of creating another post with the new screenshots about a game I already uploaded screenshots of. This way the thread and the list below will be much more clear and simple. Also if you can not remember where you posted your screenshots before in this thread, the list below will guide you. Not every single game you want to post screenshots of have to be in 1 post, but make sure that you dont have more than 1 post per 1 game. Now, roll the screenshots out. Some of us might wonder how a game LOOKS in 1440p as well.*

*IMPORTANT NOTICE 2 : Below when you click on a fellow OCN member's name right next to a game, you will be taken directly to the post where he/she provided us with screenshots. However if there are lots of pictures being loaded up at that specific page of that post, the browser page you are using might slide a little bit lower/higher. If when clicking on a name you do not see yourself being in the right post, just look 1-2 posts below/above.*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0An03tChDVrbvdGd2NUNWM1ZqLVczWUlqWWhCQ2JyUVE&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Marcsrx

Add me to the list. 1440p @ 100hz thanx to my 690 and Catleap OC edition.


----------



## FlashFir

1440 with yamakasi cat leap driven by a evga 560 to 448 core @895core


----------



## foxrena

I have a dell ultrasharp 27'' 2560x1440, unfortunately limited to 60Hz.


----------



## pioneerisloud

2560x1600 here.









Dell 3007WFP powered by my reference Sapphire HD7970 (BIOS flashed to GHz Edition) at the clocks in my sig.


----------



## Qu1ckset

2560x1440p Crossover 27q powered by my gtx690


----------



## Sunreeper

I don't actually have a 1440p monitor but I'm hoping to get one soon


----------



## sbuck333

catleap 27Q LED-P 2560 x 1440 @ 60 hz driven by a sapphire 7950 oc


----------



## Majorhi

1440p Yamakasi Catleap 2703 @ 60hz driven by ASUS 6870 CF.


----------



## iARDAs

I added all of you guys to the list. Let me know if you can not view the list in the OP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I don't actually have a 1440p monitor but I'm hoping to get one soon


You should. The games became even more alive after switching to 1440p recently. The graphisc, the details, the beauty of 27" is great. I am glad that I did not purchase a 1080p monitor in 27" because I believe 27" deserves an at least 1440p resolution.

@ everyonelse

The 1440p resolution is a beast though. I always turn of the MSAA as i felt that need of MSAA in 1440p is not as great as 1080p or any other resolution. FXAA is doing its thing for me and I am happy with it. Last night when I played some Battlefield 3, everthing on Ultra, No MSAA, High FXAA, my memory hit 1600 levels. I believe disabling Windows Areo will take the memory levels a bit down and I will try that.

I also played some Skyrim last night, (it is amazing in 1440p) but as demending. I also turned off MSAA but turned on FXAA, I set eevrything at HIGH, not Ultra, and my frames were around 60 which was nice. The memory never went above 900mhz. No mods though.

I am really going to be adding a 2nd 670 for sure.

I turned off any type of Vsync, as i dont mind a little bit of screen tearing but i hate the occasional fps drops when Vsync is ON, and wanted to give Mass Effect 1 a shot, I know it is an old game but I want to play through the entire series as I never played 2 and 3, anyway, even in Mass Effect 1 i saw my FPS dropping below 60 at some cases. I truly did not expect that.

Not to mention that my GPU is running hotter now. I might sell my Gigabyte 670 and get one with a blower fan as I Believe 2 Gigabyte 670s with custom coolers that dump air inside the case might be way too hot in 1440p.


----------



## PowerK

Count me in.

Dell U3011 (2560x1600p) powered by GTX 690 Quad-SLI.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Count me in.
> Dell U3011 (2560x1600p) powered by GTX 690 Quad-SLI.


Great setup









Just added.


----------



## d-block

Achievia Shimian QH270-Lite @65hz powered by Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce edition.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Achievia Shimian QH270-Lite @65hz powered by Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce edition.


Added.

Are you thinking of adding a 2nd Gigabyte 670?

I am actually currently happy with a single Gigabyte 670 Windforce but might be adding a 2nd one just for the heck of it. I sometimes have dips to 40 or 50 in games and I would relly like to keep the 60fps stability as much as I can.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Added.
> 
> Are you thinking of adding a 2nd Gigabyte 670?
> 
> I am actually currently happy with a single Gigabyte 670 Windforce but might be adding a 2nd one just for the heck of it. I sometimes have dips to 40 or 50 in games and I would relly like to keep the 60fps stability as much as I can.


I would like to get another, but I don't really _need_ to. Right now I'm not playing any games that I can't keep 60fps or higher.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> I would like to get another, but I don't really _need_ to. Right now I'm not playing any games that I can't keep 60fps or higher.


Same boat. I really dont need to but it would be nice. However I am playing Skyrim and BF3 at the moment so another 670 would be nice for those games.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am really going to be adding a 2nd 670 for sure.
> 
> I turned off any type of Vsync, as i dont mind a little bit of screen tearing but i hate the occasional fps drops when Vsync is ON, and wanted to give Mass Effect 1 a shot, I know it is an old game but I want to play through the entire series as I never played 2 and 3, anyway, even in Mass Effect 1 i saw my FPS dropping below 60 at some cases. I truly did not expect that.
> 
> Not to mention that my GPU is running hotter now. I might sell my Gigabyte 670 and get one with a blower fan as I Believe 2 Gigabyte 670s with custom coolers that dump air inside the case might be way too hot in 1440p.


Might be a driver issue if you dipped below 60 on ME1. You may have mentioned it earlier, but what clocks are you running your 670 at? I got a dud of an overclocker that would only KB up to 1215. After using the ftw unlocked voltage bios i can get KB to 1254.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Might be a driver issue if you dipped below 60 on ME1. You may have mentioned it earlier, but what clocks are you running your 670 at? I got a dud of an overclocker that would only KB up to 1215. After using the ftw unlocked voltage bios i can get KB to 1254.


I am guessing so too as ME1 should be 60fps stable no matter what with a 670.

My 670 is a dud as well and I am currently running it at stock. Funny thing is that i had a stable OC @ 1230mhz and no problems, however when I switched to 1440p gaming that OC didnt become stable anymore. That was interesting. Now I am running at stock settings but I will be OCin mildy soon.

I just played some Crysis 2 with FXAA on and I averaged 45 FPS in multiplayer. The memory hit 1700mhz. Everything is at Maximum but I dont have the high resolution and the DX11 patches installed.

I am actually thinking of switching to a 4GB 670 or an 680. Also since in 1440p the GPUs run hotter, and if i go SLI, a blower fan might be ideal, but I love how the Gigabyte 670 is quiet.


----------



## 3930K

I know I don`t have 1440p + but I'm looking for the cheapest matte monitor that's 1440p plus so the catleaps are out. Thanks.

Also with all the ocing 670s discussion I'd like to add my results. 1287 boost and +400 men right now. Still pushing it though, and as I don't have a 680 PCB card I probably won't unlock the voltage.

Lastly iARDAs have you tried adaptive vsync?


----------



## Uliena

Count me in with Achievia Shimian QH270-Lite and Gigabyte Radeon 7970 OC.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I know I don`t have 1440p + but I'm looking for the cheapest matte monitor that's 1440p plus so the catleaps are out. Thanks.
> Also with all the ocing 670s discussion I'd like to add my results. 1287 boost and +400 men right now. Still pushing it though, and as I don't have a 680 PCB card I probably won't unlock the voltage.


Honestly these Korean 1440p monitors became a life saver for many of us. Especially me. Here in Turkey a Dell U2711 costs around 1000$ due to taxes and other stuff so I never thought I would go for that monitor, hence I learned about the Korean displays 2 weeks ago and I got one myself for a total of 410$ including customs fee. In my case it was a great deal. And definitely worth it. I have a little bit of backlight bleeding in the lower left corner but its not a big deal for me. If you want to get into the 1440p gaming (which is honestly amazing and looks so beautiful) consider these Korean displays.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uliena*
> 
> Count me in with Achievia Shimian QH270-Lite and Gigabyte Radeon 7970 OC.


added


----------



## 3930K

My problem is not the monitor but more the lack of AG coating. I sincerely love it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> My problem is not the monitor but more the lack of AG coating. I sincerely love it.


Ahh i see.. Ag coating is a dilemma. Some people hate it, some people love it









I wonder if there are any Korean displays that have AG coating, because there are many different versions of these monitors. If not, Dell U2711 or the HP one are probably your best alternatives.


----------



## 3930K

OK thanks. I'm actually interested in that new one which has been leaked. It seems to be cheaper due to the different type of IPS. I'm thinking that'll be my best bet.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> OK thanks. I'm actually interested in that new one which has been leaked. It seems to be cheaper due to the different type of IPS. I'm thinking that'll be my best bet.


Good luck with your hunt. No matter what, you will enjoy 1440p gaming and your 670 will do just fine with it


----------



## Skoobs

so it









love my monitor. it is an HP LP3065.

30 inches, 1600p, and beautiful.

however, i would really like a 1400p or more display that is more energy efficient. this one is almost 250watts when in use. thats insane. like = to my rig while gaming.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> so it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my monitor. it is an HP LP3065.
> 30 inches, 1600p, and beautiful.
> however, i would really like a 1400p or more display that is more energy efficient. this one is almost 250watts when in use. thats insane. like = to my rig while gaming.


added you to the club with your HP









Why dont you get the 1440p HP one than? which is 27inches. Might suit your needs but I am not sure if it is energy efficient or not.

Also what kind of a GPU(s) are you feeding to your monster monitor.

It isnt easy to maintain good FPS on a 1600p monitor


----------



## Methos07

2x Achieva Shimians with a single EVGA 680 2GB.


----------



## PTCB

iARDAs, niiice. Thanks for starting the club.









Here's my application:

Catleap Q270 driven by 2 x EVGA GTX670 FTW in SLi

Catleap Q270 driven by EVGA GTX560Ti (gf's)

EDIT: Have you tried OCing the monitor? I got around ~65Hz with my 2F rev.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> 
> 2x Achieva Shimians with a single EVGA 680 2GB.


Nice looking setup )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> iARDAs, niiice. Thanks for starting the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my application:
> Catleap Q270 driven by 2 x EVGA GTX670 FTW in SLi
> Catleap Q270 driven by EVGA GTX560Ti (gf's)
> EDIT: Have you tried OCing the monitor? I got around ~65Hz with my 2F rev.


Added you too bro and your gf 

I didnot OC it yet as I am kinda scared to blow it


----------



## iARDAs

Even borderlands look amazing in 1440p. Can't wait to play the second one in 1440p.

I by the way put my Gigabyte 670 Windforce on sale, and will be grabbing a Zotac 4GB 670 GTX and will SLI it later. What do you guys think? Is this a good route?

Perhaps I can get 2 680GTX 4GB but it doesnt seem to be worth it.


----------



## 3930K

You may wanna put the classified in your sig, like I did.


----------



## kcuestag

Dell U2711 @ 2560x1440 & EVGA + Gigabyte GTX680 SLI



It's an old picture from my old house, will be updating it later!









At the moment I am having no issues with vram on latest games, I only use MSAAx2 at most as I find anything above that quite useless (to me, and my eyes) at this amazing resolution.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> You may wanna put the classified in your sig, like I did.


Unfortunately in Turkey we dont have the Evga brand. I have to order it online but if something happens i would have to send it internationally back to USA.

Zotac is the only 4GB 670 available here at the moment.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Dell U2711 @ 2560x1440 & EVGA + Gigabyte GTX680 SLI
> 
> It's an old picture from my old house, will be updating it later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I am having no issues with vram on latest games, I only use MSAAx2 at most as I find anything above that quite useless (to me, and my eyes) at this amazing resolution.


Added you too bro. 

I actuall decided to get the Zotac GTX670 4GB. It uses the 680 PCB and cooler so I am hoping for good results. I agree that 2GB is enough, and the effects of MSAA is not much in 1440p, but I believe I will skip the 7xx generation and use my GTX670 SLI 4GB setup for the next 1-2 years.


----------



## kcuestag

Well here are the updated pictures from my current house:

Dell U2711 @ 2560x1440 & EVGA + Gigabyte GTX680 SLI





It's not as organized as I'd like it to be, but sharing the room with my brother ain't easy. At least he doesn't mind me using almost the whole desk.


----------



## iARDAs

Nice setup kcuestag...

The monitor looks lovely. May the glory of 1440p gaming in 27 inch never leave your side


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> You may wanna put the classified in your sig, like I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately in Turkey we dont have the Evga brand. I have to order it online but if something happens i would have to send it internationally back to USA.
> 
> Zotac is the only 4GB 670 available here at the moment.
Click to expand...









A classified is the for sale thread.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A classified is the for sale thread.


aAAAAAhhh I get it now, lol

Fail by my part


----------



## iARDAs

So either tomorrow or Saturday I will be getting my Zotac GTX 670 4GB GPU. I am guessing that the extra Vram will help alot in Crysis 2.


----------



## Majorhi

I've noticed that out of those signed up for the club so far only a few are running AMD's.


----------



## fshizl

oh oh add me dell 30" powered by amd 6990


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I've noticed that out of those signed up for the club so far only a few are running AMD's.


Well there will be more and more people signing into the club and than we can better see how many users are on the Red side, and how many are on the Green side.

But so far you are right, the green side is favoured amongs this small list of 1440p or above users.

Though the 2GB vram is enough for 95% of the games out there, still it will be a bottleneck for games like Crysis 2 in DX11 and high res texture pack, or maybe Skyrim at Max.

I can not wait to get my 4gb card oevr the weekend, and I can not wait to add a 2nd one to it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> oh oh add me dell 30" powered by amd 6990


The Dell u3011???


----------



## Qu1ckset

Figured id post pics of my setup, since others were


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I've noticed that out of those signed up for the club so far only a few are running AMD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there will be more and more people signing into the club and than we can better see how many users are on the Red side, and how many are on the Green side.
> 
> But so far you are right, the green side is favoured amongs this small list of 1440p or above users.
> 
> Though the 2GB vram is enough for 95% of the games out there, still it will be a bottleneck for games like Crysis 2 in DX11 and high res texture pack, or maybe Skyrim at Max.
> 
> I can not wait to get my 4gb card oevr the weekend, and I can not wait to add a 2nd one to it.
Click to expand...

2GB of VRAM isn't a bottleneck on ANY single monitor resolution.







The card itself on the otherhand...now that's a possibility. Remember that the GTX 670 and 680's are both bandwidth starved little monsters. They can't fully utilize 4GB of VRAM anyway.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> 2GB of VRAM isn't a bottleneck on ANY single monitor resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card itself on the otherhand...now that's a possibility. Remember that the GTX 670 and 680's are both bandwidth starved little monsters. They can't fully utilize 4GB of VRAM anyway.


Oh yeah not a bottleneck maybe but honestly i hit some scary memory levels in Crysis 2 without DX11 and Ultra res pack.

I even hit 1800 mhz on Battlefield 3 64 player maps without MSAA.

Kcuestag gave me a hint that I can always disable Windows Aero to free some memory though,

But I honestly want to grab 2 4gb 670s for a nice 1440p experience. I would have gone for 2 4gb 680s but they are no where in stock here in Turkey.

Again most games i play currently utilize around 1GB of Vram but 2-3 games are extreme exceptions for that.

Also I am too scared to fire Metro 2033 on 1440p.  I wonder the memory usage on that game.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Add me I guess. I've got a 30 inch Dell U3011 on a GTX 680.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The Dell u3011???


ya 2560x1600 30" = Dell U3011


----------



## pioneerisloud

Just because a game is reserving that much VRAM, doesn't mean it NEEDS that much to provide a playable experience.







Your memory is there to use, let the game use it. That doesn't mean you need 4GB cards, that just means that the game is reserving so much for it to use, just in case it needs it (which it won't).

If you've already got a 2GB 670 or whatever, just grab a second 2GB card and enjoy.


----------



## DCRussian

Add me, Dell 3007WFP (1600) and XFX 6970








Ever since I got the 30" monitor, I find it really hard to go to anything below 27", it's just that great


----------



## Prymus

In Catleap Driven by 560ti sli


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Add me I guess. I've got a 30 inch Dell U3011 on a GTX 680.


added you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ya 2560x1600 30" = Dell U3011


just added him

Nice setup by the way. Loving your machine and screen, Enjoy 1440p gaming bro









Mousepad is badass


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCRussian*
> 
> Add me, Dell 3007WFP (1600) and XFX 6970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I got the 30" monitor, I find it really hard to go to anything below 27", it's just that great


ya i know i sold my Dell U3011 to try eyefinity with 3x 24" 1080p monitors, worst mistake ive ever done!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DCRussian*
> 
> Add me, Dell 3007WFP (1600) and XFX 6970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I got the 30" monitor, I find it really hard to go to anything below 27", it's just that great
> 
> 
> 
> ya i know i sold my Dell U3011 to try eyefinity with 3x 24" 1080p monitors, worst mistake ive ever done!
Click to expand...

And to think, I was debating on trading my 3007WFP for 3x 2312HM's for portrait Eyefinity. Hmm, guess I'll just keep my eyes peeled for some 20" 1600x1200's still then.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> added you
> just added him
> 
> Nice setup by the way. Loving your machine and screen, Enjoy 1440p gaming bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousepad is badass


ya i love it to, the 690 gets 100fps+ in any game without turbo boost kicking in, im planing on watercooling my system soon


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Just because a game is reserving that much VRAM, doesn't mean it NEEDS that much to provide a playable experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory is there to use, let the game use it. That doesn't mean you need 4GB cards, that just means that the game is reserving so much for it to use, just in case it needs it (which it won't).
> If you've already got a 2GB 670 or whatever, just grab a second 2GB card and enjoy.


Too late. Already sold my Gigabyte 670 Windforce. One of the reasons that I sold it was that the custom cooler was dumping the hot air inside the case, and when i want to add a 2nd one, the heat could be terrible inside the case. I opted for a Zotac 670 4GB which has a 680 pcb and cooler. I hope I wont regret it 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCRussian*
> 
> Add me, Dell 3007WFP (1600) and XFX 6970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I got the 30" monitor, I find it really hard to go to anything below 27", it's just that great


Added.

Well i can understand you. I now have a 27inch screen and I can not go back to 24 inch or 1080p all together. For me bottom line in gaming is 27" and 1440p.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> In Catleap Driven by 560ti sli


Added 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ya i know i sold my Dell U3011 to try eyefinity with 3x 24" 1080p monitors, worst mistake ive ever done!


ouchh... Eyefinity and Surround are also nice but I love the IPS panel, high resolution and bigger screen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> And to think, I was debating on trading my 3007WFP for 3x 2312HM's for portrait Eyefinity. Hmm, guess I'll just keep my eyes peeled for some 20" 1600x1200's still then.


Are there any 20 inch 1200p monitors out there???


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ya i love it to, the 690 gets 100fps+ in any game without turbo boost kicking in, im planing on watercooling my system soon


I would have gone for the 690 too but selling dual GPU cards are a pain in the arse here in Turkey, they yield incredible losses while selling. I learned my lesson from 590. NEver buy a dual GPU card in Turkey because it is VERY VERY hard to sell it later.


----------



## shinji2k

Dell 3007WFP + 5870 crossfire here. Here's an old pic (not using the TV anymore).


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k*
> 
> Dell 3007WFP + 5870 crossfire here. Here's an old pic (not using the TV anymore).


Added and NICE


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I would have gone for the 690 too but selling dual GPU cards are a pain in the arse here in Turkey, they yield incredible losses while selling. I learned my lesson from 590. NEver buy a dual GPU card in Turkey because it is VERY VERY hard to sell it later.


Well i always bought duel gpu cards because the resell value was always good, ive owned the 5970, cfx 5970, 6990 and mad money off those but i did buy them used which helps, i bought the 6990 for $400 and sold it for $500 five months later, but my 690 i bought brand new so theres nothing but loss if i sell this card, but i have a feeling im just going to keep it, nicest card ive ever held in my hands, the stock cooler performs amazing! gunna be sad whem i take her off to put on the evga hydrocopper block on


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Well i always bought duel gpu cards because the resell value was always good, ive owned the 5970, cfx 5970, 6990 and mad money off those but i did buy them used which helps, i bought the 6990 for $400 and sold it for $500 five months later, but my 690 i bought brand new so theres nothing but loss if i sell this card, but i have a feeling im just going to keep it, nicest card ive ever held in my hands, the stock cooler performs amazing! gunna be sad whem i take her off to put on the evga hydrocopper block on


No offense but the guy you sold that HD6990 to was not clever at all.









At a normal 2nd hand market, a dual card losses value way faster than a single GPU, it's a fact, and it's always been like that. I was lucky enough I could sell my old HD5970 for ~350€ year and half ago, when they were going at around ~300€ in Europe used.

I will never buy a dual GPU again, it's nice, but the resell value is way worse.

Now let's keep this on topic with the 1440p and above gaming club.


----------



## Azefore

Apple 1440p Cinema Display with a pair of GTX 670 FTWs in Sli, I'll get up a picture if needed, just reply on here









Cool idea for the thread too

Edit:

Here's a quick and shoddy HDR of my displsys, don't mind the overly warm lighting, haven't changed out lighting fixtures out in my new home lol, grabbing two ergotron MX arm mounts soon as well


----------



## Tomus

Catleap Q270 1440p @60hz powered by gtx670, btw hai gaiz


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ya i know i sold my Dell U3011 to try eyefinity with 3x 24" 1080p monitors, worst mistake ive ever done!


Hehe.. you did exactly the opposite of what I did. Prior to my U3011, I used three U2410 for surround gaming. I couldn't be happier with a single U3011 compared to three U2410 monitors.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Apple 1440p Cinema Display with a pair of GTX 670 FTWs in Sli, I'll get up a picture if needed, just reply on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool idea for the thread too
> Edit:
> Here's a quick and shoddy HDR of my displsys, don't mind the overly warm lighting, haven't changed out lighting fixtures out in my new home lol, grabbing two ergotron MX arm mounts soon as well
> *snip*




Crazy clean setup, love it.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> 
> Crazy clean setup, love it.


Lols, thanks, thinking of getting that ikea bottomside of desk cable management thing and shoving the Z2300 controller on it after I get arms on the monitors, the silver wears on you


----------



## Methos07

Aze, could you post or PM me a wider shot of your setup? I have a galant, but was actually looking to go for something more simplistic. Like your speakers too btw, what set?


----------



## hyperlite1604

Just got my Achievia Shimian Qh270-Lite today!! I am loving it so far. Played Batman AA on it and it is amazing. I am using a EVGA 670 FTW.


----------



## Asmodean

I like it, sign me up









CrossOver 2720MDP - 1440p @ 60hz. Running on a EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature 2


----------



## PunctualEmotico

Join I shall. 1920x1080 HP 2311x
Intel integrated graphics


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Apple 1440p Cinema Display with a pair of GTX 670 FTWs in Sli, I'll get up a picture if needed, just reply on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool idea for the thread too
> Edit:
> Here's a quick and shoddy HDR of my displsys, don't mind the overly warm lighting, haven't changed out lighting fixtures out in my new home lol, grabbing two ergotron MX arm mounts soon as well


Beautiful setup and added. Glad to be a part of an OCN community because you always get beautiful ideas from everyone. How is the Apple display in gaming?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> Catleap Q270 1440p @60hz powered by gtx670, btw hai gaiz


Added









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperlite1604*
> 
> Just got my Achievia Shimian Qh270-Lite today!! I am loving it so far. Played Batman AA on it and it is amazing. I am using a EVGA 670 FTW.


Congrats on your new panel, you are going to LOVE it  Added

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodean*
> 
> I like it, sign me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrossOver 2720MDP - 1440p @ 60hz. Running on a EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature 2


Added, enjoy 1440p gaming









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunctualEmotico*
> 
> Join I shall. 1920x1080 HP 2311x
> Intel integrated graphics


As much as I want to add you to the club I can not because you are not gaming in 1440p









The club is for 1440p and above only









Please don't hit me


----------



## iARDAs

By the way Dell's new 27" monitor was released recently. Its called Dell U2713HM.

http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=au&cs=audhs1&l=en&s=dhs&sku=210-40773&redirect=1

Let's see who will be the first one to grab one of these beasts.I wonder the gaming performance.


----------



## psi_guy

just picked up an auria eq276w (2560x1440) from micro center this evening. i love this monitor!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Add me to the list as well. I have an EVGA GTX 670 2 GB reference card and game on the Catleap 2703 LED monitor.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Add me to the list as well. I have an EVGA GTX 670 2 GB reference card and game on the Catleap 2703 LED monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> just picked up an auria eq276w (2560x1440) from micro center this evening. i love this monitor!


added both of you guys to the list


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Aze, could you post or PM me a wider shot of your setup? I have a galant, but was actually looking to go for something more simplistic. Like your speakers too btw, what set?


Sure thing I'll post here after work today since I leave in a few minutes, the desk is also an ikea desk (not so great with my past nerd rage so looking to make one myself) and the speakers are Alesis M1 520s, the original versions without usb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Beautiful setup and added. Glad to be a part of an OCN community because you always get beautiful ideas from everyone. How is the Apple display in gaming?


Thanks and the display is actually pretty speedy compared to what I thought it would be, it beats my Samsung F2380 on the right (landside really) and doesn't have a big difference from my 2ms Asus 1080p I sold a while ago. I haven't sat down and fiended any FPS like I used to in high school but for now it works perfectly.


----------



## JanqeD

I have a Shimian







Im deployed but I get to take it out of the box tomorrow!







Will upload pics when me and my wife build my aug build next week


----------



## PunctualEmotico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> As much as I want to add you to the club I can not because you are not gaming in 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The club is for 1440p and above only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't hit me


Ohhh. I was thinking horizontal, for some reason. My mistake.

Whatchu talkin' 'bout? I ain't abusive!


----------



## Prymus

Hey boss thanks for your service.


----------



## Prymus

So i reloaded crysis 2 and I actually had to lower some settings...HuGE difference from x1650p. Looks like I'll need to upgrade. Any eta on 7x series? Heard good things from amd too these day. I know my 6950 had no issue running it at x1650. The 560ti sli are having issues with it at this rez.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JanqeD*
> 
> I have a Shimian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im deployed but I get to take it out of the box tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will upload pics when me and my wife build my aug build next week


Added you bro 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunctualEmotico*
> 
> Ohhh. I was thinking horizontal, for some reason. My mistake.
> Whatchu talkin' 'bout? I ain't abusive!


Messing with you  Will you be upgrading to a 1440p or above IPS panel in the future?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> So i reloaded crysis 2 and I actually had to lower some settings...HuGE difference from x1650p. Looks like I'll need to upgrade. Any eta on 7x series? Heard good things from amd too these day. I know my 6950 had no issue running it at x1650. The 560ti sli are having issues with it at this rez.


Crysis 2 is a beast in 1440p. It really is. No news on 7xx series cards but you can always grab a 6xx series and than SLI it to be future proof for about 2 years or so/ Thats what I am doing to be honest.


----------



## Shogon

Dell U2711 and a EVGA GTX 690


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Dell U2711 and a EVGA GTX 690


Added you


----------



## bigmac11

Catleap driven by 3 470's. Ooh the heat.


----------



## Forrester

CrossOver and a GTX 690.

I was hoping someone could share their experiences with Arkham City and DX11 at 1440p?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Catleap driven by 3 470's. Ooh the heat.


added you.

Lol 3 460s should give you a good FPS but how is the Vram holding up in 1440p?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> CrossOver and a GTX 690.
> I was hoping someone could share their experiences with Arkham City and DX11 at 1440p?


I would be interested in that too.

Also added to the list.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have three Crossover 27Q Led-P monitors


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have three Crossover 27Q Led-P monitors


added you.

Nice setup though. You should share some pictures with us.

Are you gaming in surround?

I wonder if 7920*1440p is possible lol


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> CrossOver and a GTX 690.
> I was hoping someone could share their experiences with Arkham City and DX11 at 1440p?


I'll give it a go later this evening.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> added you.
> 
> Nice setup though. You should share some pictures with us.
> 
> Are you gaming in surround?
> 
> I wonder if 7920*1440p is possible lol


I am gaming in 7680x1440 (so with bezel correction, I am at 8052x1440)

I dont' have many pictures for now but you can enjoy that video that I made and posted yesterday

check it out in 1080p

(Yes I need to practice my filming skills)


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> added you.
> 
> Lol 3 460s should give you a good FPS but how is the Vram holding up in 1440p?


No issues here







Aside from heat. And I have 470's not 460's. I run all my games aside from Metro maxxed. Metro is one demanding game.


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I am gaming in 7680x1440 (so with bezel correction, I am at 8052x1440)
> I dont' have many pictures for now but you can enjoy that video that I made and posted yesterday
> check it out in 1080p
> (Yes I need to practice my filming skills)


Nice setup


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> No issues here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from heat. And I have 470's not 460's. I run all my games aside from Metro maxxed. Metro is one demanding game.


Sorry for the mistake,  I fixed it to 470 tri way sli.

I agree about Metro as well. I am too scared to test it out lol 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I am gaming in 7680x1440 (so with bezel correction, I am at 8052x1440)
> I dont' have many pictures for now but you can enjoy that video that I made and posted yesterday
> check it out in 1080p
> (Yes I need to practice my filming skills)


I dont know where to start.. Lol. Amazing setup man. Thats all i can say at this moment. 1440p surround seems pretty amazing.

Enjoy your setup bro.

How is the 7970 CF holding up in 1440p surround? Can you max everything?


----------



## iARDAs

Guys I fired Crysis 2 in Ultra, DX11 and with High Res pack, with my 670 @ 1230mhz, I average 35-40 fps in single player. I even saw a dip of 21 fps in one of the earlier cinematics. Lol.

My memory started at 1800 and than made its way to *2200*.

However I decided to play Crysis 2 like this when i SLI my system. The game is so georgeous, it is amazing how well it looks in 1440p.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys I fired Crysis 2 in Ultra, DX11 and with High Res pack, with my 670 @ 1230mhz, I average 35-40 fps in single player. I even saw a dip of 21 fps in one of the earlier cinematics. Lol.
> 
> My memory started at 1800 and than made its way to *2200*.
> 
> However I decided to play Crysis 2 like this when i SLI my system. The game is so georgeous, it is amazing how well it looks in 1440p.


im happy i stuck with the 690 then!


----------



## Paradigm84

Of the non - Korean 1440p monitors is the Dell U2711 the one to go for then over the competing HP ZR2740W and other Samsung options?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I dont know where to start.. Lol. Amazing setup man. Thats all i can say at this moment. 1440p surround seems pretty amazing.
> 
> Enjoy your setup bro.
> 
> How is the 7970 CF holding up in 1440p surround? Can you max everything?


Thanks a lot my friend.

Its 7970s Quadfire and I can max many games at stock clocks but in some other demanding games like Crysis 2, I need to overclock them but it is so easy to OC those cards up to 1225 Mhz Core.

This rig has been up only since this week and I didn't have time to mess around a lot. Quadfire is still full of bugs I need to get rid of.

I have great results under Heaven Unigine, this is under 8052x1440 ( it says 2560x1440 but it was in eyefinity mode). All cards are at stock and CPU is only at 4.5 Ghz.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> im happy i stuck with the 690 then!


I am definitely SLIing my setup and will be playing Crysis 2. It is the best looking game I have ever played to date with 1440p. I will try the original Crysis 1 later over the weekend and see if it will be even better. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Of the non - Korean 1440p monitors is the Dell U2711 the one to go for then over the competing HP ZR2740W and other Samsung options?


Del u2711 is extremely popular but as far as I know HP will also deliver the same performance. I dont know about the Samsung displays to be honest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks a lot my friend.
> Its 7970s Quadfire and I can max many games at stock clocks but in some other demanding games like Crysis 2, I need to overclock them but it is so easy to OC those cards up to 1225 Mhz Core.
> This rig has been up only since this week and I didn't have time to mess around a lot. Quadfire is still full of bugs I need to get rid of.
> I have great results under Heaven Unigine, this is under 8052x1440 ( it says 2560x1440 but it was in eyefinity mode). All cards are at stock and CPU is only at 4.5 Ghz.


Ahh Quadfire. I apologize. It seems that i didnt sleep much last night and doing some mistakes  I can understand that setups with 4 cores might have troubles in few games due to drivers but I am sure as time evolves you will get better drivers from Ati to fix quadfire issues. I also do believe that Nvidia sometimes have problems with Quad SLI setups as well.

Amazing heaven score though. It really is amazing 

Enjoy your setup man. I swear if i had your setup i would probably insure it


----------



## WakaFlockaFlam2

i play on an apple led cinema (1440p) with a diamond 7970


----------



## Prymus

Wow I figured the 670 would do better maxed. Those scores are close to what the 560ti's do. I lowered the settings so I could get to,or close to the 60fps.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> Wow I figured the 670 would do better maxed. Those scores are close to what the 560ti's do. I lowered the settings so I could get to,or close to the 60fps.


Crysis 2, ultra, high res pack in 1440p is a real beast. It really is.


----------



## djriful

I've been gaming on 1440p since 2010. xD I got rid of my 1080p screen.

Apple Cinema Display ($1100)

Crossover 27Q LED-P ($380)


----------



## Forrester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> I'll give it a go later this evening.


thanks, because with my 690, i get terrible stuttering on DX11, yet the gpus are not being taxed that much. and I can confirm that with these benchmarks from anandtech

690 bench @2560x1600

like I said, the gpu's don't seem to be stressed by the game, yet there is horrible stuttering...disappears in DX9 mode.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Crysis 2, ultra, high res pack in 1440p is a real beast. It really is.


I ran the Adrenaline benchmark last night and well.....it's a damn monster.







Ultra settings, DX11 and high res pack, average FPS was 26.







It is beautiful though at 1440P.








I have played Batman Arkham City, it's gorgeous as well. Haven't bench marked it though. Might get to that later today. Just fired up Heaven and....


----------



## dakU

Catleap @ 60hz with a single 7970!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WakaFlockaFlam2*
> 
> i play on an apple led cinema (1440p) with a diamond 7970


Added and welcome 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I've been gaming on 1440p since 2010. xD I got rid of my 1080p screen.
> 
> Apple Cinema Display ($1100)
> 
> Crossover 27Q LED-P ($380)


Added and welcome. Since you have a Korean Display and an Apple display, what can you tell about weaknesses and pros of both displays? Especially the picture. Is Apple as good in gaming as the Korean Displays? Better? Worse?

Thank you 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I ran the Adrenaline benchmark last night and well.....it's a damn monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra settings, DX11 and high res pack, average FPS was 26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautiful though at 1440P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have played Batman Arkham City, it's gorgeous as well. Haven't bench marked it though. Might get to that later today. Just fired up Heaven and....


Yep Crysis 2 is a beast but it looks amazing. It really is. I honestly felt like I was watching a movie. Too bad I need a 2nd 670 to play it around 60 fps stable. Even than I have my doubts. Perhaps a triway SLI?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Catleap @ 60hz with a single 7970!


added and welcome 

Your sig says 7970 crossfire though, did you sell one???


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dell U2711 @ 2560x1440 w/ HD 7970 3GB @ 1180/1675 @ 1.2v


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dell U2711 @ 2560x1440 w/ HD 7970 3GB @ 1180/1675 @ 1.2v


added you.


----------



## Degree

Add me, Catleap Q270 - MSI PE GTX 670


----------



## jpdaballa

Add me plz:
2560x1440 Crossover W/ MSI GTX 560ti


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> CrossOver and a GTX 690.
> I was hoping someone could share their experiences with Arkham City and DX11 at 1440p?


So I ran the benchmark....

Settings:


Results: Couldn't figure out how to screen capture in the game.It counted the scene changes hence that "1" minimum.

Min=1
Max=65
Avg=42


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> So I ran the benchmark....
> Settings:
> 
> Results: Couldn't figure out how to screen capture in the game.It counted the scene changes hence that "1" minimum.
> Min=1
> Max=65
> Avg=42


Pretty good for 6870 HD.

perfectly playable fps if you ask me. Nice.


----------



## jpdaballa

just in case you were wondering i have the LED-P crossover Q270

Also: for ANYONE who wants to truly see how amazing the quality of your screen is i HIGHLY recommend getting Timescapes the movie.

If you have no idea what im talking about and think im crazy watch the trailer here






"This is production footage from my forthcoming debut film, "TimeScapes," a portrait of the American Southwest. This video was filmed and edited at 4K (4096x2304) resolution, four times greater than regular 1080p HD. A 4K DCP file is available upon request. Shot on Red Epic and Canon RAW still cameras."

I have the 45 min movie and when I watched it with friends we all $#IT our pants...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> just in case you were wondering i have the LED-P crossover Q270
> Also: for ANYONE who wants to truly see how amazing the quality of your screen is i HIGHLY recommend getting Timescapes the movie.
> If you have no idea what im talking about and think im crazy watch the trailer here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This is production footage from my forthcoming debut film, "TimeScapes," a portrait of the American Southwest. This video was filmed and edited at 4K (4096x2304) resolution, four times greater than regular 1080p HD. A 4K DCP file is available upon request. Shot on Red Epic and Canon RAW still cameras."
> I have the 45 min movie and when I watched it with friends we all $#IT our pants...


Updated your monitor on the list 

Also it is a very good source to test our monitors. I had to download the video as I believe streaming is not available for above 1080p...

Where did you buy the 45 min movie from? or legally downloaded?

@ everyone else

Also I decided to update the 2nd message of this thread with useful links. This video will be one of them.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> "This is production footage from my forthcoming debut film, "TimeScapes," a portrait of the American Southwest. This video was filmed and edited at 4K (4096x2304) resolution, four times greater than regular 1080p HD. A 4K DCP file is available upon request. Shot on Red Epic and Canon RAW still cameras."
> I have the 45 min movie and when I watched it with friends we all $#IT our pants...


That was an awesome video!







The 4k version downloaded faster than the 1080P one. LoL


----------



## Draygonn

Dell U2711 2560x1440 with GTX480SLI (AXP coolers so they don't get hot).

I was surprised by how well the U2711 games. It didn't take long to stop using my Alienware 120Hz.


----------



## iARDAs

Does anyone know how I can play Bejeweled 3 in 1440p 

There are only 3 resolutions to choose from in the options menu.

I swear if i could play minesweeper in 1440p, i would.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Does anyone know how I can play Bejeweled 3 in 1440p











I had to do it. My sister is addicted to that thing like it's crack!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do it. My sister is addicted to that thing like it's crack!


Yeah i know.

My wife is addicted to that game too. When i told her that my new monitor rocks in 1440p but can not play bejeweled 3 in that resolution she made fun of me so i have to get back at her. 

But i guess Bejeweled 3 can not be played at 1440p. lol.


----------



## Mygaffer

Count me in!

Dell UltraSharp 3007wfp-HC, 30" 2560x1600
_and..._
Yamakasi Catleap, 27" 2560x1440
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah i know.
> 
> My wife is addicted to that game too. When i told her that my new monitor rocks in 1440p but can not play bejeweled 3 in that resolution she made fun of me so i have to get back at her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i guess Bejeweled 3 can not be played at 1440p. lol.


You should be able to. I play other Popcap games, mainly Peggle, and while it is obvious the game isn't running at 1440p the game does run in full screen mode.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Added and welcome
> 
> *Added and welcome. Since you have a Korean Display and an Apple display, what can you tell about weaknesses and pros of both displays? Especially the picture. Is Apple as good in gaming as the Korean Displays? Better? Worse?*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Yep Crysis 2 is a beast but it looks amazing. It really is. I honestly felt like I was watching a movie. Too bad I need a 2nd 670 to play it around 60 fps stable. Even than I have my doubts. Perhaps a triway SLI?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1280755/review-tests-crossover-27q-led-p-pivot-edition-gallery-with-apple-cinema-display


----------



## Azefore

Hmm well I haven't been able to get a pic up of a bigger section of my set up Methos07 asked for but the reason is posted below. Put in the bolts by hand lol, hammer and socket wrench ftw. Going to see where I'm at in a couple months, might pick up two Catleaps or a different korean model but needs to have a decent bezel and build quality in a black paint, does anyone have any suggestions since there seems to be a wide variety?

Got my stud finder and mx arm in the mail today, waiting on apple for the vesa adapter kit, should be in monday and I'll be all set


----------



## Forrester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> So I ran the benchmark....
> Settings:
> 
> Results: Couldn't figure out how to screen capture in the game.It counted the scene changes hence that "1" minimum.
> Min=1
> Max=65
> Avg=42


where is the bench for arkham city located? can't seem to find the option


----------



## PunctualEmotico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Messing with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be upgrading to a 1440p or above IPS panel in the future?


Hmm. If I buy a second monitor, probably (I'm using my laptop screen additionally right now, but I intend to upgrade away from my laptop).


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> where is the bench for arkham city located? can't seem to find the option


It is located in-game in the options section.


----------



## Forrester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> It is located in-game in the options section.


thanks i'll get some dx9 vs dx11 comparisons up tomorrow morning. I just dont get what the deal is with dx11 on that game.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbuck333*
> 
> catleap 27Q LED-P 2560 x 1440 @ 60 hz driven by a sapphire 7950 oc


You stated the wrong Display, You have a CrossOver 27Q LED-P


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> So I ran the benchmark....
> Settings:
> 
> Results: Couldn't figure out how to screen capture in the game.It counted the scene changes hence that "1" minimum.
> Min=1
> Max=65
> Avg=42


with the in-game video settings shown in the pic above, my results are the following on my sig rig:
min=12
max=82
avg=58

*increased anti-aliasing to 2x msaa:
min=9
max=75
avg=57

*4x msaa:
min=11
max=67
avg=52

*8x msaa:
min=5
max=51
avg=41


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> Count me in!
> Dell UltraSharp 3007wfp-HC, 30" 2560x1600
> _and..._
> Yamakasi Catleap, 27" 2560x1440
> You should be able to. I play other Popcap games, mainly Peggle, and while it is obvious the game isn't running at 1440p the game does run in full screen mode.


Added you 

Well i can play the game in Full screen that is true, but the resolution in the menu can not be adjusted to 1440p.

Also nice setup. Care to tell us the difference in quality between 2 monitors? beside on being 1600p and one being 1440p of course 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1280755/review-tests-crossover-27q-led-p-pivot-edition-gallery-with-apple-cinema-display


Great review and comparision. I am so glad I purchased a Korean Display but so far it seems that Apple Cinema Displays are not bad in gaming at all. Seems the results are the same or pretty darn close.


----------



## Forrester

Ok here'm my results

DX11

min: 1 ----> I doubt that is right, it seemed to be counting loading times
max: 111
avg: 82

DX9

min: 68
max :179
avg: 124

Like I was saying before, the gpu's on both benchmarks were nowhere near 100% usage so I think that there are still issues with DX11, or maybe it is loading times that are slowing it down, which would most likely be an issue with the game, not my drive since I'm using two samsung 830's 256gb

poorly optimized port?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Add me to the Club... 27" SAMSUNG S27A850D 2560x1440 running on two GTX 670's @ 1350+....


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Add me to the Club... 27" SAMSUNG S27A850D 2560x1440 running on two GTX 670's @ 1350+....


Added you mate









you have the 1st Samsung of the club, Is that an IPS panel as well? How is the overall performance of your monitor"?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Added you mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have the 1st Samsung of the club, Is that an IPS panel as well? How is the overall performance of your monitor"?


Yes you could say IPS, it's called a PLS though. it's basically the same thing. It's pretty good monitor as it's my 3rd & it has the best picture quality out of the three. Other two were HP.... It responds well when switching from portrait to landscape. The default color setup wasn't good, took me a few days to get it right. The colors are that grainy, very deep & bold... Hardly no reflection off the screen, it has a matte finish to it which is good in most cases...


----------



## Descadent

Just bought a Crossover 27q Led-p with hopes of going surround eventually.(thats why i choose crossover led-p for the stand)

Currently running on EVGA GTX 570 Classified


----------



## Loyrl

Yamasaki Catleap 27" non OC =( 1440 with a single 570. Been playing GW2 and it runs fine with max settings until you hit some of the towns then it slows down. We'll see how it runs in the higher level zones when the game is released. Also been playing PSO2, D3, and TERA and its usually around 50 fps with max settings, does dip down some times though.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Yes you could say IPS, it's called a PLS though. it's basically the same thing. It's pretty good monitor as it's my 3rd & it has the best picture quality out of the three. Other two were HP.... It responds well when switching from portrait to landscape. The default color setup wasn't good, took me a few days to get it right. The colors are that grainy, very deep & bold... Hardly no reflection off the screen, it has a matte finish to it which is good in most cases...


May I ask what you came from?

Has anyone came from a 1920x1080 monitor to a 2560x1440 monitor for games such as BF3 and really been blown away? How about specifically the U2711? I am trying to decide which 1440p monitor I want, but I guess I just assumed it would be an amazing upgrade, and I should probably ask people who have done it to get their feedback


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Just bought a Crossover 27q Led-p with hopes of going surround eventually.(thats why i choose crossover led-p for the stand)
> Currently running on EVGA GTX 570 Classified


added you bro 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> Yamasaki Catleap 27" non OC =( 1440 with a single 570. Been playing GW2 and it runs fine with max settings until you hit some of the towns then it slows down. We'll see how it runs in the higher level zones when the game is released. Also been playing PSO2, D3, and TERA and its usually around 50 fps with max settings, does dip down some times though.
> Waiting on the Overlord 100hz monitors that should be out "soon"=)


added you  Thank you for the feedback on fps. 50fps is not bad at all. Are you planning on going SLI or upgrading to a 2GB Kepler in the future?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> May I ask what you came from?
> Has anyone came from a 1920x1080 monitor to a 2560x1440 monitor for games such as BF3 and really been blown away? How about specifically the U2711? I am trying to decide which 1440p monitor I want, but I guess I just assumed it would be an amazing upgrade, and I should probably ask people who have done it to get their feedback


I myself upgraded from a Acer Gn245HQ 3Dvision 120hz 2ms monitor. I was gaming in 3d first @1080p, than later decided gaming in 2d @120hz still at 1080p. The gaming experience of my previous monitor was really great. Now I upgraded to the 1440p monitor and I can easily say that my mind was blowen away. Especially in Skyrim and Crysis 2. I was of course blowen away in BF3 as well. Yoour 7970 would be very suitable for 1440p gaming as well.

Play a game in 720p than switch it to 1080p. The difference is 1.336.200 pixels

Upgrading from 1080p to 1440p's difference is 1.612.800 pixels

Think about the difference . 27 inch is a great thing as well.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> May I ask what you came from?
> Has anyone came from a 1920x1080 monitor to a 2560x1440 monitor for games such as BF3 and really been blown away? How about specifically the U2711? I am trying to decide which 1440p monitor I want, but I guess I just assumed it would be an amazing upgrade, and I should probably ask people who have done it to get their feedback


First off let me say, you must see it in person. I Came from a HP2311x. I will never go back to a 1080 monitor as long as I'm able. The clarity of everything is what I love. Like the quality of text. The level of detail of things during gaming is amazing. You can fit more things on the screen @ higher resolution. Far as the Dell goes, it was a choice of mine also. It's a very good monitor. The only reason I didn't go with it was... All my TV's are Samsung. Might be vain, but Samsung has been good to me since 2005. The picture quality is grade A. I played with the Dell for about 30 minutes & everything was positive. Is the upgrade worth the money? Yes it was, do you have to go with a Dell or Samsung? Probably not, I just wanted to feel safe when I spend lots of cash. Another thing is a Must. *UPGRADE YOUR VIDEO CARD!* I ended up buying three 670's...LOL, two is more than enough to maxout everything to date!"High Performace Monitor" Here's a lil on it below.....

P.S I would wait if you're considering the U2711... Dell has the U2713MH coming out @ 800Bucks.... It's a "High Performance Monitor" It brings new technology to the table. Here's a lil bit about it below....


----------



## Hogwasher

count me

Sig rig hp zr30w 2560x1600


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> First off let me say, you must see it in person. I Came from a HP2311x. I will never go back to a 1080 monitor as long as I'm able. The clarity of everything is what I love. Like the quality of text. The level of detail of things during gaming is amazing. You can fit more things on the screen @ higher resolution. Far as the Dell goes, it was a choice of mine also. It's a very good monitor. The only reason I didn't go with it was... All my TV's are Samsung. Might be vain, but Samsung has been good to me since 2005. The picture quality is grade A. I played with the Dell for about 30 minutes & everything was positive. Is the upgrade worth the money? Yes it was, do you have to go with a Dell or Samsung? Probably not, I just wanted to feel safe when I spend lots of cash. Another thing is a Must. *UPGRADE YOUR VIDEO CARD!* I ended up buying three 670's...LOL, two is more than enough to maxout everything to date!


Feeling safe is why I prefer not to go with a Korean monitor. I know a hundred people will tell me they have one and love it, and when Newegg carries them, I will consider it. Coming from a P2411H 24" Dell TN panel, I want BF3 and any other game I play to be smooth, but I also used to have 3 P2411H's in Eyefinity, and enjoyed the higher resolution (but not the desk space needed and heat the GPUs put off). I have been going back and forth between 24" IPS, 27" IPS, 120HZ and 1440p, and wonder if it really is all worth it, since I may enjoy the search more than I enjoy the usage.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Feeling safe is why I prefer not to go with a Korean monitor. I know a hundred people will tell me they have one and love it, and when Newegg carries them, I will consider it. Coming from a P2411H 24" Dell TN panel, I want BF3 and any other game I play to be smooth, but I also used to have 3 P2411H's in Eyefinity, and enjoyed the higher resolution (but not the desk space needed and heat the GPUs put off). I have been going back and forth between 24" IPS, 27" IPS, 120HZ and 1440p, and wonder if it really is all worth it, since I may enjoy the search more than I enjoy the usage.


Your concenrs are totally understandable. Korean monitors are sometimes gambles. There are people who had severe issues with them and happy ones as well.

Than in your case give Dell u2711 a chance, or the newly announced Dell modem which is 27something but it's response time is 8ms compared to the more popular u2711 model which is 6ms.

I honestly beleive that you should give 1440p gaming a chance.









120 hz is a smoother experience, but i prefer 1440p @60hz over 1080p @ 120hz.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> count me
> Sig rig hp zr30w 2560x1600


added


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Feeling safe is why I prefer not to go with a Korean monitor. I know a hundred people will tell me they have one and love it, and when Newegg carries them, I will consider it. Coming from a P2411H 24" Dell TN panel, I want BF3 and any other game I play to be smooth, but I also used to have 3 P2411H's in Eyefinity, and enjoyed the higher resolution (but not the desk space needed and heat the GPUs put off). I have been going back and forth between 24" IPS, 27" IPS, 120HZ and 1440p, and wonder if it really is all worth it, since I may enjoy the search more than I enjoy the usage.


This might sound crazy, but I had a 120Hz monitor for two days before S27A850D. I returned it, as I couldn't really couldn't tell the smoothness. That's how I ended up with the S27A850D. I could tell it was a upgrade immediately. I would take the quality of visuals over the FPS any day of the week. You have to choose what's important to you, not what everyone else is doing. Just like the 680/670 debate. I'm not paying an extra 100 bucks per card just so I can say I have a 680 when the 670, 7970, or 7950 will maxout everything. I have three kids & they're greedy!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> This might sound crazy, but I had a 120Hz monitor for two days before S27A850D. I returned it, as I couldn't really couldn't tell the smoothness. That's how I ended up with the S27A850D. I could tell it was a upgrade immediately. I would take the quality of visuals over the FPS any day of the week. You have to choose what's important to you, not what everyone else is doing. Just like the 680/670 debate. I'm not paying an extra 100 bucks per card just so I can say I have a 680 when the 670, 7970, or 7950 will maxout everything. I have three kids & they're greedy!


I don't really know whats important to me I guess. Looking at my sig rig, theres not really much left I can do there, and I want to upgrade something. I am trying to decide if spending money on a monitor is going to be so much better and worth it, or if I'll get one and think its cool, but really not care about it a week later. I guess I could have worse problems.


----------



## iARDAs

Just picked up Dead Space 1 and 2 via Steam Sales. 13$ in total.

I hope I will have the time to play these games. I beat dead Space 1 in PS3. I believe it was 720p


----------



## Azefore

^ Getting a 1440p monitor was the best decision I ever made in my days so far of using computers, I look forward to using it every day whether and that's the truth.

Finished downloading Sleeping Dogs on steam, downloading the high res texture pack and will post results of the in game benchmark utility on this post, as well as GPU usage of the 670s

Update/Edit: Benchmark Results

Sleeping Dogs

Using 2 x EVGA 670 FTWs with slight OC, apple cinema display @ 60hz, using in game benchmarking utility, with high resolution textures

Note: Newest beta drivers have sli profile for this game, I'm running the 301.42 drivers from late May, meaning there's no support when I did these.

Note: Disregard temps and ram usage in the EVGA Precision on the screenshots, when you exit out of the utility it flashes an open world with primary character standing on top of a building in a real time world meaning it's got an instance going on during the results screen

Custom/Max Settings with SLI enabled through the control panel
Temp on GPU1 ~59c, Usage 95-99%, Memory Usage ~700mb with jumps to 1300mb


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Custom/Max settings with SLI disabled through the control panel, Physx enabled on second gpu
Temp on GPU1 ~63c, Usage 91-100%, Memory Usage ~700mb with jumps to 1300mb


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Custom/Max settings with normal AA through in game, SLI disabled through control panel, physx enabled on second gpu
Temp on GPU1 ~57-59c, Usage 93-101%, Memory Usage ~700mb with jumps to 1300mb


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Custom/Max Settings with normal AA through in game, SLI enabled through control panel
Temp on GPU1 ~58c, Usage 92-98%, Memory Usage ~700mb with jumps to 1300mb


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll start playing the game and come back here to share more thoughts with real gameplay under the belt. Seems like an easy to run game, once SLI comes through the official drivers I see no problem cranking up the in game AA.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Hi I have a Catleap 27" 2560x1440, 120hz.
Powered by 2 7950's.
I mostly run it at 80hz with Vsync on though.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> May I ask what you came from?
> Has anyone came from a 1920x1080 monitor to a 2560x1440 monitor for games such as BF3 and really been blown away? How about specifically the U2711? I am trying to decide which 1440p monitor I want, but I guess I just assumed it would be an amazing upgrade, and I should probably ask people who have done it to get their feedback


Came from LG 23" 1080p 2ms display to an 27" Apple Cinema Display then added an 27" Crossover 27Q LED-P. I've been gaming on PC for 12 years+ hardly touch any consoles (maybe 15 times max at friend house).

Bigger screen = more immerse gaming and high resolution = more details.


----------



## Hamy144

Count me in!
Got a catleap Q270 and HD 7950


----------



## Lexxon87

Picked up an Auria EQ276W over the weekend on tax-free day with the 2-year replacement warranty. Currently running an old Gigabyte GTX 460







Very torn about the display--it's huge, it's nice, but my aging card would need to be replaced with probably a $400 670 ($300 net if I sell the 460) and the $450 I already spent on the monitor is making me feel pretty guilty.

However, it's very very purdy. The games that do run well look very nice, and even the ones I have to turn down the settings on still look great at the higher resolution and screen size.

Debating what I want to play on this beast--might finally dig into Fallout 3 since the old 460 should be able to handle it.


----------



## TheGovernment

I'm running a Dell 3011U and 680 SLI.


----------



## bigmac11

Just ran Heaven to check it out.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ Getting a 1440p monitor was the best decision I ever made in my days so far of using computers, I look forward to using it every day whether and that's the truth.
> Finished downloading Sleeping Dogs on steam, downloading the high res texture pack and will post results of the in game benchmark utility on this post, as well as GPU usage of the 670s
> Update/Edit: Benchmark Results
> Sleeping Dogs
> Using 2 x EVGA 670 FTWs with slight OC, apple cinema display @ 60hz, using in game benchmarking utility, with high resolution textures
> Note: Newest beta drivers have sli profile for this game, I'm running the 301.42 drivers from late May, meaning there's no support when I did these.
> Note: Disregard temps and ram usage in the EVGA Precision on the screenshots, when you exit out of the utility it flashes an open world with primary character standing on top of a building in a real time world meaning it's got an instance going on during the results screen
> Custom/Max Settings with SLI enabled through the control panel
> Temp on GPU1 ~59c, Usage 95-99%, Memory Usage ~700mb with jumps to 1300mb
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom/Max settings with SLI disabled through the control panel, Physx enabled on second gpu
> Temp on GPU1 ~63c, Usage 91-100%, Memory Usage ~700mb with jumps to 1300mb
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom/Max settings with normal AA through in game, SLI disabled through control panel, physx enabled on second gpu
> Temp on GPU1 ~57-59c, Usage 93-101%, Memory Usage ~700mb with jumps to 1300mb
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom/Max Settings with normal AA through in game, SLI enabled through control panel
> Temp on GPU1 ~58c, Usage 92-98%, Memory Usage ~700mb with jumps to 1300mb
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start playing the game and come back here to share more thoughts with real gameplay under the belt. Seems like an easy to run game, once SLI comes through the official drivers I see no problem cranking up the in game AA.


Wow the first 2 benchs are totally unplayable. 1 card averaging 20 fps?  However your last 2 benchs are perfect. You still managed to have max everything and use a little bit of AA it seems. Is that the only difference between the first 2 benchs and last 2 benchs? Also the newer betas would probably give more points in your 4th bench especially. Good work though. Looks like in 1 or 2 years there might be games out there where a 670 SLI might not maintain 60 fps stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Hi I have a Catleap 27" 2560x1440, 120hz.
> Powered by 2 7950's.
> I mostly run it at 80hz with Vsync on though.


Added you bro 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Count me in!
> Got a catleap Q270 and HD 7950


Added you too 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lexxon87*
> 
> Picked up an Auria EQ276W over the weekend on tax-free day with the 2-year replacement warranty. Currently running an old Gigabyte GTX 460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very torn about the display--it's huge, it's nice, but my aging card would need to be replaced with probably a $400 670 ($300 net if I sell the 460) and the $450 I already spent on the monitor is making me feel pretty guilty.
> However, it's very very purdy. The games that do run well look very nice, and even the ones I have to turn down the settings on still look great at the higher resolution and screen size.
> Debating what I want to play on this beast--might finally dig into Fallout 3 since the old 460 should be able to handle it.


I know how you feel but you are doing the right things in terms of computer world. However it is true that you will need something better than a 460 in order to fully take advantage of 1440p gaming. And I hate to say that there are times when even a single 670 is not enough on some extreme conditions. Such as Crysis 2 with all the mods on. Your 460 should handle Fallout 3, but you will probably not be able to max it.

Welcome and added you to the club 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I'm running a Dell 3011U and 680 SLI.


Added. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Just ran Heaven to check it out.


Nice. I will run Heaven on this exact terms. I could add everyone's heaven result in the 2nd post of this thread so we can see how our GPUs are handling 1440p which could give an idea for people in search of an upgrade.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow the first 2 benchs are totally unplayable. 1 card averaging 20 fps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However your last 2 benchs are perfect. You still managed to have max everything and use a little bit of AA it seems. Is that the only difference between the first 2 benchs and last 2 benchs? Also the newer betas would probably give more points in your 4th bench especially. Good work though. Looks like in 1 or 2 years there might be games out there where a 670 SLI might not maintain 60 fps stable.


Yah I almost choked on the first two benchs, and yes the only difference in the benchmarks are in game AA options. However keep in mind this game is running on just a single card, the second gpu never got more than ~9% usage in every benchmark so I think with actual SLI running the game would fly.

Also I got 8 hours of gameplay in on my day off from work, the benchmark utility isn't too too great at predicting computer performance, it underestimates the typical crowding of the world during play.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lexxon87*
> 
> Picked up an Auria EQ276W.


Heard great things about this piece......


----------



## Hogwasher

When I get home I'll try and run heaven on mine. Since I have one of the weaker video cards.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> GTX 690 Quad-SLI.


WTH! lol

Nice man!

I sold my 2 670s 4GB to buy a 690. IDK If I will ever feel the need to SLi it.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> WTH! lol
> Nice man!
> I sold my 2 670s 4GB to buy a 690. IDK If I will ever feel the need to SLi it.


Once the prices calm down abit I'm grabbing a second one and adding it to my w/c building I'm starting. I'd pay $500-$650 used and $500-$800 New, it will get there prolly by next summer.. to expensive right now to drop another $1200 for a second 690 and hydro copper block.. plus mine gets 100-140fps without Turbo burst kicking in anyways so no rush


----------



## bigmac11

Previous bench was stock. This is at 800 core memory stock.


----------



## bigmac11

Tried to get up to 890 core which I've done many times and my brand new ps can't handle it







I'm sure that I could get my previous best of 1779 and top it. Looks like my original thinking about 1200 watts + was correct


----------



## TomiKazi

Got this S27A850D for 13 days now. Seems to be having no backlight bleeding problems which seem to be common for this type. Perhaps a very slight lightning unevenness in the lower right corner, but only visible from a certain angle while viewing a single colour on screen, so I have no worries about it. And of course no dead pixels.

5970 Isn't really happy with its vram limit I'm afraid.







And it's not like it has ever been king in tessellation or anything.


No AA was used.


----------



## Descadent

Got my Crossover in today. Man this resolution is killer. If people pass up on 1440p+ your missing out! I must add though that all games are hitting the 1.2gb max on my 570 classified, yes even WoW was doing 1238mb. Haven't really done any extensive testing but I was getting about 45-62 fps in BF3 CQ maps with 48players. I have not done any overclocking on my classy 570







Side by side compared to my 2008 LG W2600h-p 1200p Tn monitor







and if your wanting to see the unboxing pics see my post here in the Crossover club:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1232496/crossover-27q-led-led-p-27m-led-2720mdp-gold-led-monitor-club/2170#post_17944915


----------



## djriful

Must say you're late in the game. I know 1440p, 3-4 years ago is not that affordable for everyone. =D


----------



## iARDAs

İ am away for vacation until monday and can not be fully online besides iphone. İ will be adding new comers on monday and will add heaven bench results on various gpus from our users here on the 2nd post as well.


----------



## Hogwasher

Ok I finally got around to running heaven bench

I just opened the heaven set the res and started it. I didn't change any other settings

in windowed mode:


----------



## edo101

add me Potalion 1440p with HD 4850 YUH


----------



## -killjoy-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> add me Potalion 1440p with HD 4850 YUH


1440p with a 4850?! That should be a crime >_>
Gimme that 1440p screen noaw!
That has to be my next upgrade for sure.


----------



## Ralyn

You can add me to the list.

I've got a Yamakasi Catleap Q270 on an Asus 6670 (only until my other rig is fixed, which has a MSI 6970 lightning)



*Pics and benchmarks to add soon*


----------



## Beens17

Oh man, I only have 1200p T_T
Awesome displays everyone !
Wish i could afford one, weddings are EXPENSIVE !


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-killjoy-*
> 
> 1440p with a 4850?! That should be a crime >_>
> Gimme that 1440p screen noaw!
> That has to be my next upgrade for sure.


it's not a crime









Some of us get the nice monitor then get the nice video card


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-killjoy-*
> 
> 1440p with a 4850?! That should be a crime >_>
> Gimme that 1440p screen noaw!
> That has to be my next upgrade for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us get the nice monitor then get the nice video card
Click to expand...

Some of us also don't game heavily.

I"m not 100% for sure, but I MAY have gone slightly overboard on my rig, considering all I play is Minecraft right now.......


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Oh man, I only have 1200p T_T
> Awesome displays everyone !
> Wish i could afford one, weddings are EXPENSIVE !


Buy one with your inevitable wedding gift cash


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-killjoy-*
> 
> Oh a 6870 aswell with one.
> GZ on the nice monitors! I am really "jelly" but no way could I game on one of those with one of those cards.
> I hate having anything below 50fps or stuttering, drives me crazy and actually lessens my enjoyment of the game to a certain extent.
> Also I think I would rather 1080p with 60fps and max settings than 1440p and medium to low settings with 40-30.


to each his own. by the way i game with high setting and AA off. No problems


----------



## rquinn19

Did anyone upgrade from a 1200p monitor? I'm happy now with mine but every time i see this thread I want to upgrade.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Did anyone upgrade from a 1200p monitor? I'm happy now with mine but every time i see this thread I want to upgrade.


It's a huge upgrade. However you must keep in mind that upgrading to this resolution will get your gaming performance cut in ~40% and sometimes more.

To play the latest games on high details and smooth frame rate you'll need two high-end cards in CFX/SLI in most cases.

Seeing your rig I wouldn't do it, I'd first upgrade the 1055T into an i5 3570k or an i7 3770k.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Did anyone upgrade from a 1200p monitor? I'm happy now with mine but every time i see this thread I want to upgrade.


I sat at 1680x1050 for around 4 years, then 1080p for around 2 years, and now 1440p for a little under a year. It has been the best investment I've made and I never plan on going to anything lower even if someone gave me it. Only onwards and upwards from this resolution I say.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Did anyone upgrade from a 1200p monitor? I'm happy now with mine but every time i see this thread I want to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a huge upgrade. However you must keep in mind that upgrading to this resolution will get your gaming performance cut in ~40% and sometimes more.
> 
> To play the latest games on high details and smooth frame rate you'll need two high-end cards in CFX/SLI in most cases.
> 
> Seeing your rig I wouldn't do it, I'd first upgrade the 1055T into an i5 3570k or an i7 3770k.
Click to expand...

Incorrect, one high end card is plenty.







I have zero troubles maxing out every game I throw at my 7970 with the exception of a very select few titles, which can't be maxed out with a single 680 either. GTA IV, BF3 (MSAA kills this one), Metro 2033 (DOF I believe kills this one), and The Witcher 2 (Uber sampling).


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Did anyone upgrade from a 1200p monitor? I'm happy now with mine but every time i see this thread I want to upgrade.


i did man, and it's definitely worth it. just do it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Incorrect, one high end card is plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero troubles maxing out every game I throw at my 7970 with the exception of a very select few titles, which can't be maxed out with a single 680 either. GTA IV, BF3 (MSAA kills this one), Metro 2033 (DOF I believe kills this one), and The Witcher 2 (Uber sampling).


You haven't read, have you? I said latest games for a reason.









Also saying this because the user has an HD6950, which would die if he wanted to play at +1440p on high detail.


----------



## Mhill2029

What you guys reckon for me? Single 1440p or 3x 1080p surround?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> What you guys reckon for me? Single 1440p or 3x 1080p surround?


Single monitor.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You haven't read, have you? I said latest games for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saying this because the user has an HD6950, which would die if he wanted to play at +1440p on high detail.


I used to play @ 1440p with my 6950, just keep AA off and you're all set


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Single monitor.


Even with 4-Way? Plus 120Hz is something i don't think i could give up on.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Even with 4-Way? Plus 120Hz is something i don't think i could give up on.


Why are you asking then?









Why your rig I am sure money isn't an issue, I'd grab 3x Dell U2711 for pure surround epicness.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Single monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Even with 4-Way? Plus 120Hz is something i don't think i could give up on.
Click to expand...

Yeah even with 4 way. With 680's your going to be bandwidth starved at such a high resolution like 1080p in surround anyway. If you want to go surround, have at it. But I feel you have the wrong cards to do so. My 2 cents.


----------



## raptor5150

Hi everyone, Im looking to upgrade to 1440 gaming, mostly play BF3, I have a local Microcenter so ill prol try an Auria EQ276W. Sooo...i need new vid cards and not sure what to get. Yall think the new 3gb 660ti FTW sli can handle it ok since its only 192 bit or should i go with 670ftw sli or ref 7970 cf, i dont worry about noise and always get rear exh cards. Your thoughts would help greatly


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I used to play @ 1440p with my 6950, just keep AA off and you're all set


I agree, you'd be surprise how much AA is a fraps killer

But at this high res it's not as near as important as 1080p


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I just purchased one of these babies at Microcenter last week. The colors are great, it's very bright, and it has a decent viewing angle.

It's good for all genre of gaming except for FPS. I'm just so used to my 5ms 1920x1080 monitor that this one feels sluggish. I can notice input lag while gaming in BFBC2.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor5150*
> 
> Hi everyone, Im looking to upgrade to 1440 gaming, mostly play BF3, I have a local Microcenter so ill prol try an Auria EQ276W. Sooo...i need new vid cards and not sure what to get. Yall think the new 3gb 660ti FTW sli can handle it ok since its only 192 bit or should i go with 670ftw sli or ref 7970 cf, i dont worry about noise and always get rear exh cards. Your thoughts would help greatly


Out of the three options you listed, the 7970 is the fastest option there. Don't get the 660Ti's, they're roughly on par with 7870's which are $50 cheaper. If you must go Nvidia, go with the 670's or 680's. If not, then shoot for 7950's or 7970's. Just one should suffice just fine honestly.


----------



## gsa700

Auria 1440p here. Powered by a EVGA 670 FTW.

SO awesome.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Out of the three options you listed, the 7970 is the fastest option there. Don't get the 660Ti's, they're roughly on par with 7870's which are $50 cheaper. If you must go Nvidia, go with the 670's or 680's. If not, then shoot for 7950's or 7970's. Just one should suffice just fine honestly.


No, a single GTX670/GTX680/HD7970 will not be enough to maintain +60fps at 1440p even with MSAA and Ambient Oclussion disabled on Battlefield 3 Multiplayer.









I'd go for a pair of GTX670/80 or 7970's.


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No, a single GTX670/GTX680/HD7970 will not be enough to maintain +60fps at 1440p even with MSAA and Ambient Oclussion disabled on Battlefield 3 Multiplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go for a pair of GTX670/80 or 7970's.


Just turn down the AA. You don't need it so much at higher res.

Even my gtx460 could game well at 1440p with little or no AA.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I personally think one card is more than sufficient. I can max out every game I throw at my 7970 with a very select few exceptions, which can't be maxed out with any single GPU solution at the moment. GTA IV (not gonna list the problems), BF3 (no MSAA), Metro 2033 (DOF I believe turned off), and The Witcher 2 (Uber off). Those are the only games I own that I cannot max out, and the settings I have changed are listed there as well. Otherwise they're maxed out.

I can live with that, and save another $500 for Crossfire / SLI. It's just not worth it. I'd rather keep that $500 in my pocket and save for the next biggest single GPU solution instead.

kcue, if you believe SLI / Crossfire is a must for BF3, that's fine. But I do beg to differ. You don't need 110% maxed out settings to make it a pretty game. Plus its not worth $1000 in GPU's alone for that one poor excuse of a game.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsa700*
> 
> Just turn down the AA. You don't need it so much at higher res.
> Even my gtx460 could game well at 1440p with little or no AA.


Good luck achieving a smooth gameplay on a GTX460 at that resolution, it already struggles at 1080p in BF3 Multiplayer.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor5150*
> 
> Hi everyone, Im looking to upgrade to 1440 gaming, mostly play BF3, I have a local Microcenter so ill prol try an Auria EQ276W. Sooo...i need new vid cards and not sure what to get. Yall think the new 3gb 660ti FTW sli can handle it ok since its only 192 bit or should i go with 670ftw sli or ref 7970 cf, i dont worry about noise and always get rear exh cards. Your thoughts would help greatly


i just bought the auria a week ago and love it. i recommend a single gtx 670 to start with. i play bf3 with all ultra settings and everything maxed except the anti-aliasing. i leave that off and have post processing (aka fxaa) set to high. the game looks and plays great on all maps, any number of players. my gtx 670 is a reference design and it is running stock clocks.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*
> 
> I just purchased one of these babies at Microcenter last week. The colors are great, it's very bright, and it has a decent viewing angle.
> It's good for all genre of gaming except for FPS. I'm just so used to my 5ms 1920x1080 monitor that this one feels sluggish. I can notice input lag while gaming in BFBC2.


i find the auria to be perfectly fine for fps games (i've played bf3, bfbc2, portal 2, orcs must die, cod4, and killing floor so far) and i had a 3ms 120hz monitor as my previous monitor.


----------



## raptor5150

Thanks! I know 2 cards are overkill but i like the extra headroom. taking the 660 of my list. Im waiting for a good deal on cards then pulling the trigger.


----------



## iARDAs

2 cards is not an overkill for 1440p. Might not be nessecary most of the time, but it does help. İf you want the best performance out there in 1440p a kepler sli setup would not hurt. İ will sli my 670 on my bday hopefully


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor5150*
> 
> Hi everyone, Im looking to upgrade to 1440 gaming, mostly play BF3, I have a local Microcenter so ill prol try an Auria EQ276W. Sooo...i need new vid cards and not sure what to get. Yall think the new 3gb 660ti FTW sli can handle it ok since its only 192 bit or should i go with 670ftw sli or ref 7970 cf, i dont worry about noise and always get rear exh cards. Your thoughts would help greatly


Will you be watercooling these cards is what you need to ask yourself..... Some non reference cards are hard to find full blocks for...

Start @ this page here, it's a review displaying the results of all 3 cards involved....
http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-670-2-and-3way-sli-review/8

Here's a few options.... Any of the three will do all you need in SLI

7970

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127645

670

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130785

680

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130799


----------



## rquinn19

Thanks for all the replies. I must disagree with a couple though. I don't think I'd need a processor upgrade to game at 1440p (especially BF3 which uses all 6 cores and I can OC to 3.6 easy). I'd definitely want another 6950, even though my one now runs everything I have now great at 1200p (unlocked to 6970 and I don't use AA ever). I was mainly curious as to just from a monitor standpoint because I like my 1200p, but i've never seen gaming on a 1440p in person though.

BTW to the guy considering the 660ti's from all the reviews I've seen if there's one thing it's good at it's BF3.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. I must disagree with a couple though. I don't think I'd need a processor upgrade to game at 1440p. I'd definitely want another 6950, even though my one now runs everything I have now great at 1200p (unlocked to 6970 and I don't use AA ever). I was mainly curious as to just from a monitor standpoint because I like my 1200p, but i've never seen gaming on a 1440p in person though.
> BTW to the guy considering the 660ti's from all the reviews I've seen if there's one thing it's good at it's BF3.


Yeah but unfortunately all BF3 GPU tests are performed in SP campaigns, multiplayer is a totally different beast and performance issues with multi GPU's are widespread until EA/Dice release a patch or nvidia release better drivers for it.

CPU is irrelevant like you said @ those resolutions as it's all GPU bound.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> i find the auria to be perfectly fine for fps games (i've played bf3, bfbc2, portal 2, orcs must die, cod4, and killing floor so far) and i had a 3ms 120hz monitor as my previous monitor.


Perhaps it's just my monitor then. I can feel and see much more input lag.


----------



## Hogwasher

Linus tech tips just uploaded a video and at the end he says there is less then %5 difference between sp and mp

I'm at work or I'd link it


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Linus tech tips just uploaded a video and at the end he says there is less then %5 difference between sp and mp
> I'm at work or I'd link it


he is doing it at 1080p though, not 1440p


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Linus tech tips just uploaded a video and at the end he says there is less then %5 difference between sp and mp
> I'm at work or I'd link it


Which is a total bunch of lies.

You can't compare the performance of Single Player to playing on Caspian Border or Strike at Karkand with 64 players on Conquest Large, it's a huge difference in performance.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Linus tech tips just uploaded a video and at the end he says there is less then %5 difference between sp and mp
> 
> I'm at work or I'd link it


With what? A 6450 and a 3960X? BS is BS.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Which is a total bunch of lies.
> You can't compare the performance of Single Player to playing on Caspian Border or Strike at Karkand with 64 players on Conquest Large, it's a huge difference in performance.


Indeed it's massive, which is why when reviewers do GPU tests they stick to SP. It makes GPU's look better than they are....


----------



## Hogwasher

Calm down guys, just sharing some info. It is what it is. I don't play multiplayer at all so I wouldn't know either way.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> he is doing it at 1080p though, not 1440p


Thanks, that's the video


----------



## Prymus

560ti sli Heaven benchies.


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Good luck achieving a smooth gameplay on a GTX460 at that resolution, it already struggles at 1080p in BF3 Multiplayer.


Yes, but there are a lot of games besides BF3.


----------



## Prymus

ok just watched timescapes and wow. High rez is a,amazing . . . . . . More than you think. . . . . . Seriously


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> ok just watched timescapes and wow. High rez is a,amazing . . . . . . More than you think. . . . . . Seriously


Forgot about timescapes, bought that a couple of months ago just because of the resolution. ,$30 is step but man does it look good on my hp


----------



## Shinjuku

I am at a bit of a crossroads here >_>

Selling my 27inch 1080p to either go one of three options:
1. One 24 inch 3d monitor - either the benQ or asus model. For 120hz and 3d nvidia gaming.

2. One 27inch ips catleap or crossover 1440p monitor.

3. Three 23 or 24 inch monitors in nvidia surround gaming.

What do you think?







I am worried about getting the 27 ips or surround as I already hit the 2gb vram cap sometimes. Modded skyrim I am always at 2gb, crysis 2 dx 11 hitting 1.8gb. Bf3 hitting 1.8gb.


----------



## kcuestag

I'd grab the 1440p monitor.

You'll be fine with 2GB, just disable Windows Aero and that will free up a lot of vram. Also at this resolution you won't need anywhere as much AA as you do at 1080p, so you will be happy even if you use AAx0 you will probably not notice it, and ur vram will be fine.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Dell U2711 with an Reference Asus 5870.

Don't game much, only Minecraft and occasionally COD4 Promod, so I won't be of much help, but still.









Rig only:



















(Added two more sticks of RAM since then)

Setup:










Used to have an i7 920 D0 setup, fully watercooled with a 5970 and this monitor in the TJ07 you can see at the bottom left, but this is my new Ivy rig, which I downgraded to, I love it.









Used to have two, wasn't worth it though:










Sold the other one. Disgusting cables in that picture.


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Buy one with your inevitable wedding gift cash


I might do that if I find a buyer for my screen.


----------



## Castaa

Awesome thread guys. It's a shame that 1600p display are so much more expensive than 1440p. I love me some 16:10.

And why are these high resolution display so cheap in Korea and not in the US?

My next big computer purchase is definitely going to be one of these displays.


----------



## Carniflex

So 5400x1920 does not qualify ? *sniff* I feel a bit discriminated







I mean I'm not using 1440p screen just 5x 1080p.


----------



## MerkageTurk

BenQ XL2420T:thumb:


----------



## Shinjuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> So 5400x1920 does not qualify ? *sniff* I feel a bit discriminated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I'm not using 1440p screen just 5x 1080p.


How could you use a 6770 with 5 screens.............. It would be bad enough using it with one 1080p.
Even one screen would force you to have the setting on low - medium. Your fps in games must slow down to a slideshow.
Unless you don't game and only use it for working at home for like stocks etc.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjuku*
> 
> How could you use a 6770 with 5 screens.............. It would be bad enough using it with one 1080p.
> Even one screen would force you to have the setting on low - medium. Your fps in games must slow down to a slideshow.
> Unless you don't game and only use it for working at home for like stocks etc.


Naah its not that bad. Turn off AA for a start and tweak the settings a bit and you can get pretty decent ~30 fps consistently in most things. I'm actually inbetween upgrades btw as well. I used 2x 6770 CF until recently and are atm waiting for a 7870 which should come in week or two 8international shipping).

While the 6770 is a bit too slow for that reso performance wise the main limiting factor is vRAM. 1 GB can get you by up to about 6..8 megapixels by turning off the main vRAM hogs but at 10 megapixels its a bit choking experience even on reasonably optimized games.

Dont play battlefield, but anything on unreal 3 engine runs pretty decent even with my 6770 at about 6 megapixels and at 10 megapixels at low settings. I'm btw OC'd as far as sliders go in CCC, I'm under water.

Card is http://xfxforce.com/en-gb/Products/Graphics-Cards/AMD/AMD-Radeon-HD-6000/AMD-Radeon-HD-6770/HD-677X-Z5FH.aspx and the new card will be http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/radeon-hd-7870-eyefinity-6 making my sig rig capable of running up to 11 displays


----------



## Descadent

even a 7870 sounds like murder for 5 screens, but i'm a guy who wants 60 fps + if your just aiming for 30 then more power to ya. I would just feel like I would be playing in slow mode at 30fps


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> even a 7870 sounds like murder for 5 screens, but i'm a guy who wants 60 fps + if your just aiming for 30 then more power to ya. I would just feel like I would be playing in slow mode at 30fps


Hehe. Fortunately I'm old enough so I don't really feel that much the difference between 30 and 60 as long as the minimum stays somewhere above 25 fps. Perhaps a bit in competitive faster paced shooters like Tribes but not enough to really annoy.

I'm not expecting the 7870 to do wonders and would really have preferred a 7970 or 7950 (mainly for 3 GB of vRAM) but there are none with 5x or 6x display-ports and what really annoys me is screen tearing. Its sort of hit and miss with mixed display outputs but if you get it you have to hop through all kind of hoops to get rid of it (custom profiles for CCC which often get corrupt during the driver update or BIOS hack for making the card(s) run at max speed all the time have helped me in the past). I think performance wise 7870 will be quite significant upgrade from my 2x 6770, especially under water and pushed as high as it goes. Considering I got a voltage unlocked card I'm expecting to be able to push it to ~1200 MHz on the core as with my cooling (9x120mm radiator) the temperature is not really an issue.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Hehe. Fortunately I'm old enough so I don't really feel that much the difference between 30 and 60 as long as the minimum stays somewhere above 25 fps. Perhaps a bit in competitive faster paced shooters like Tribes but not enough to really annoy.
> I'm not expecting the 7870 to do wonders and would really have preferred a 7970 or 7950 (mainly for 3 GB of vRAM) but there are none with 5x or 6x display-ports and what really annoys me is screen tearing. Its sort of hit and miss with mixed display outputs but if you get it you have to hop through all kind of hoops to get rid of it (custom profiles for CCC which often get corrupt during the driver update or BIOS hack for making the card(s) run at max speed all the time have helped me in the past). I think performance wise 7870 will be quite significant upgrade from my 2x 6770, especially under water and pushed as high as it goes. Considering I got a voltage unlocked card I'm expecting to be able to push it to ~1200 MHz on the core as with my cooling (9x120mm radiator) the temperature is not really an issue.


im here to save you.

7950 5 way http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102995&Tpk=7950%20flex&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite

and 7979 6 way http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121499&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite

edit: Well i see you require all display ports. your monitors have to have other inputs right?


----------



## Carniflex

Yeah. I have all of the standard ones, VGA, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort. I am aware of the three 79xx cards that can do 5 screens atm, a MSI lighting and Asus DCUII from 7970 series and Sapphire FleX from 7950 series, although FleX is limited to max 1080p screens. Asus can do 5x 1440p+ and MSI 4x 1440p plus and I have seen reports that the DVI links (which are single link on MSI card) can be somehow overclocked making it, in theory, capable of handling up to 6x 1440p+.

All the rest are limited to max 4 screens as HDMI and 2xDVI cant be used simultaneously in the AMD reference design.

I did consider seriously the Asus offering but its 500 euros around here and even about 330 which I had to shell out for the 7870 Eyefinity 6 was pushing my budget to the point I had to delay an upgrade for a month for getting a bit more funds. Good card just outside my budgetary means unfortunately.


----------



## Plex

Hey 1440p experts!

My Crossover is on the way, super excited!

Anyway, I'm looking at my VRAM situation. I'm starting to get a bit worried, I don't think I put enough thought into the new build. I just upgraded everything except the video card in anticipation of GW2. Unfortunately I got the 580 as soon as it came out, 1.5GB was the only option at the time.

Anyway, I would really like to keep one of my 1080p monitors on the side as an auxiliary monitor and game on the 1440p. I really want to max out GW2, not being able to because of a VRAM ceiling would be really silly.

So what do you think guys? Am I doomed with my 1.5GB? :'(

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carniflex

I'm not familiar with GW2, however 1.5 GB should be quite enough for 1x 1440 p screen if you get any issues then drag down the AA levels a bit as you probably will not need x16 at that resolution anyway. With some compromises 1 GB is okish to up to about 6 megapixels while a single 1440p is only about 3.6 megapixels and you have altogehter 1.5 GB.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I'm not familiar with GW2, however 1.5 GB should be quite enough for 1x 1440 p screen if you get any issues then drag down the AA levels a bit as you probably will not need x16 at that resolution anyway. With some compromises 1 GB is okish to up to about 6 megapixels while a single 1440p is only about 3.6 megapixels and you have altogehter 1.5 GB.


Thanks that does make me feel better. Do you know how much I lose by having the one 1080p monitor at the side?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Hey 1440p experts!
> My Crossover is on the way, super excited!
> Anyway, I'm looking at my VRAM situation. I'm starting to get a bit worried, I don't think I put enough thought into the new build. I just upgraded everything except the video card in anticipation of GW2. Unfortunately I got the 580 as soon as it came out, 1.5GB was the only option at the time.
> Anyway, I would really like to keep one of my 1080p monitors on the side as an auxiliary monitor and game on the 1440p. I really want to max out GW2, not being able to because of a VRAM ceiling would be really silly.
> So what do you think guys? Am I doomed with my 1.5GB? :'(
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Not quite sure myself, on Skyrim I do get up to 2020mb usage on my 670s, and sleeping dogs hits 1300mb~, crysis 2 is up there, all run smooth as butter maxed with AA but I could see using more than 2gb in a year or so


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Not quite sure myself, on Skyrim I do get up to 2020mb usage on my 670s, and sleeping dogs hits 1300mb~, crysis 2 is up there, all run smooth as butter maxed with AA but I could see using more than 2gb in a year or so


Oh, that's no good. :'(
I couldn't even run Skyrim? Ouch. Maybe I'll need to upgrade after all.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iARDAs

I added all the folks in the last 4 days to the list. Sorry I was away and busy.

If you are still not on the list please tell so.

One last thing, I will be collecting all the Heaven benchmark info on the 2nd post of this thread, so people can have ideas of various GPU performances on 1440p. Game performance should probably be different than heaven benchmark, but it should still give an idea.

Please post screenshots of your scores, so I can attach that screenshotas as well.

It would also be great if we are all using the same setups in Heaven, so we can compare GPU performances better.

The Official Top 30 Heaven benchmark scores in this thread uses the following setup. Let's just change the resolutuon to 1440p. 1600p guys can run their benchs in 1600p, I will insert their scores under 1440p

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: 8x
Tessellation: extreme

I realized that the above options are not available for Basic edition, so let us go with

API : Directx11

Tesselation : Extreme

Shaders : High

Anisotropy : 16x

Anti-Aliasing : 8x

Resolutioun 1440p (system)


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Hey 1440p experts!
> My Crossover is on the way, super excited!
> Anyway, I'm looking at my VRAM situation. I'm starting to get a bit worried, I don't think I put enough thought into the new build. I just upgraded everything except the video card in anticipation of GW2. Unfortunately I got the 580 as soon as it came out, 1.5GB was the only option at the time.
> Anyway, I would really like to keep one of my 1080p monitors on the side as an auxiliary monitor and game on the 1440p. I really want to max out GW2, not being able to because of a VRAM ceiling would be really silly.
> So what do you think guys? Am I doomed with my 1.5GB? :'(
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


just keep AA off and you should never run into vram problems on the 580


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I added all the folks in the last 4 days to the list. Sorry I was away and busy.
> 
> If you are still not on the list please tell so.
> 
> One last thing, I will be collecting all the Heaven benchmark info on the 2nd post of this thread, so people can have ideas of various GPU performances on 1440p. Game performance should probably be different than heaven benchmark, but it should still give an idea.
> 
> Please post screenshots of your scores, so I can attach that screenshotas as well.
> 
> It would also be great if we are all using the same setups in Heaven, so we can compare GPU performances better.
> 
> The Official Top 30 Heaven benchmark scores in this thread uses the following setup. Let's just change the resolutuon to 1440p. 1600p guys can run their benchs in 1600p, I will insert their scores under 1440p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Render: Direct X 11
> 
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> 
> Shaders: high
> 
> Textures: high
> 
> Filter: trilinear
> 
> Anisotropy: 16x
> 
> Occlusion: enabled
> 
> Refraction: enabled
> 
> Volumetric: enabled
> 
> Anti-Aliasing: 8x
> 
> Tessellation: extreme


why only 1680x1050?


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> just keep AA off and you should never run into vram problems on the 580


Thanks for all of the help guys. Will definitely +1 as soon as I get back to my rig.

I need to learn more about this stuff. How much of a quality hit am I going to take with AA completely off? Will I notice that at all? I just don't want to "settle", you know? I built this rig for a reason. If I need to throw a couple 680s in, then so be it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> why only 1680x1050?


Just changed that entire thing and decided to go with

API : Directx11

Tesselation : Extreme

Shaders : High

Anisotropy : 16x

Anti-Aliasing : 8x

Resolutioun 1440p (system) (1600p for 1600p monitors)

Since everyone might not have the pro edition of Heaven Benchmarks.

If you guys think we should also post pro results with more options, I can arrange that as well, but for now let's get some benchs with the above specs to compare.

I am not a Heaven Benchmark wizard, so please tell me if gathering scores with the basic edition is a bad or good move.

Again, I don't have the pro edition, and other people also might not.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Thanks for all of the help guys. Will definitely +1 as soon as I get back to my rig.
> I need to learn more about this stuff. How much of a quality hit am I going to take with AA completely off? Will I notice that at all? I just don't want to "settle", you know? I built this rig for a reason. If I need to throw a couple 680s in, then so be it.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


in 1440p the difference for AA is very very minimal in quality, but it might differ from person to another person.

But again, the difference is still there, but not great.

You wouldnt really settle with AA off in 1440p. It would still be nice.

I would prefer 1440p without AA to 1080p with AA


----------



## Hogwasher

Yeah aa not that important at higher res.... not near as important at 1080 ..... you'll be happy


----------



## Descadent

no doubt. in some games you have to stare so hard to see jaggies with no aa at 1440


----------



## Matez

Hi guys, i need some help here. I'm planning to get a new rig in this coming month with the specs stated below.

Intel Core i5 3570K 3.4GHZ
Asrock Z77 Extreme6 mainboard
Kingston 1333 DDR3 ram 4GB x2
Nvidia Geforce GTX690 4GB
FSP Aurum 750W 80+ Gold
WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD
Crucial M4 128GB SSD
CM 690 II Adv B&W case
Lite-On 22x DVDRW
CM Hyper 612S cooler

I have some questions here.

1) Will the Apple thunderbolt display 27-inch run on the GTX690? Does it require special kind of motherboard or display converter in order to work together?

2) Which of the apple display is more compatible with the GT690? Apple thunderbolt display (27-inch) or the Apple cinema display (27-inch)?

Thank you very much.


----------



## jiggypunk

27'' yamakasi catleap powered by a 670 gtx. such a beaut


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matez*
> 
> Hi guys, i need some help here. I'm planning to get a new rig in this coming month with the specs stated below.
> Intel Core i5 3570K 3.4GHZ
> Asrock Z77 Extreme6 mainboard
> Kingston 1333 DDR3 ram 4GB x2
> Nvidia Geforce GTX690 4GB
> FSP Aurum 750W 80+ Gold
> WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD
> Crucial M4 128GB SSD
> CM 690 II Adv B&W case
> Lite-On 22x DVDRW
> CM Hyper 612S cooler
> I have some questions here.
> 1) Will the Apple thunderbolt display 27-inch run on the GTX690? Does it require special kind of motherboard or display converter in order to work together?
> 2) Which of the apple display is more compatible with the GT690? Apple thunderbolt display (27-inch) or the Apple cinema display (27-inch)?
> Thank you very much.


1). No, you'd need Thunderbolt out on the GTX 690 which it does not have (1x Mini Displayport, 3x DVI)

2.) Thunderbolt: Incompatible Cinema Display: Fully compatible, just plug it's mini displayport cable into the available port on the GTX 690


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys. I'm in a bit of a pickle. I'm in the market for a new monitor. One like this. And I want some opinions. I've narrowed it down to a few monitors, and I'm having trouble deciding which to choose from.
(NO, I don't want one of those Korean ones. Not going to deal with any possible hassles. I don't have time for that. ;])

Option 1: Dell Ultrasharp U2711 ($700-$850)
I'm sure you're all very familiar with it. It has tons of reviews, and most are positive. I'm REALLY attracted to the inputs it has, along with the four USB's. I'd probably use at least two of them at any given time. Another BIG attraction to this monitor for me is the card reader. As silly as that is, I think it would be VERY convenient. (especially since my USB one is kind of crappy and doesn't always work.) The problem is, I've heard and read some reviews saying the AG is either annoying, or just flat-out headache inducing or "ruins the screen" because it gives it a speckled loo on white backgrounds. But I am also very attracted to the stand on this monitor, and Dell's replacement/warranty policies with it. The stand in my opinion is the most beautiful looking stand I've seen yet. And I've heard great things about returns/replacements with Dell.

Option 2: Dell Ultrasharp U2713HM ("projected" to be at $500-$700)
This is the new, up-coming release version of the U2711. I thought it might be a good idea to keep this into consideration. It will use LED backlighting and be brighter. It will have all of the features of the U2711. But, from what I've heard, it will also use some lower quality components to bring down the cost. (Some internals and stand quality). If it is a bit lower quality, I'd probably just go with a U2711. But maybe they'll use a thinner AG-coating on these and it will take away from the only real complaints people have of the previous U2711 models.

Option 3: Samsung Series 9 S27B970D (~~$1,000)
This monitor has a BEAUTIFUL screen. Edge-to-edge glass. I LOVE how it looks. It also is custom calibrate before being shipped out. If the dells had a glass coating like this instead of their alleged "aggressive" AG coating, I would have just bought one of those. I really have a thing for glass screens. The thing shying me away from this monitor is I haven't heard about it's input lag time. I also really dislike the stand design. And it is does not have a card reader, also. But aside from the ugly stand, and no card reader, it seems to be a nice fit for what I'm looking for.

I recently had a 27" Samsung Syncmaster SA550 (1920 x 1080), and it had a matte screen. The screen made whites look a LITTLE yellowy with the AG, but nothing I found bothersome. I sold it yesterday to a friend (money is helping fund my new 27" monitor!) I'm now currently using a Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD which seems to pretty much have the exact same screen, in a larger bezel with more inputs. (It's one of those monitors that also has a TV tuner. The "older" ones.) It also seems to have pretty much the same AG coating as the SA550 did. This monitor is also 27" 1920 x 1080. Both panels were TN, I believe.

So, which monitor do you guys think I should go with here?
I will use it mostly for gaming. But aside from that, some graphic design. A lot of Lightroom/Photoshop for "professional" photography, and possibly some small amounts of video editing.

U2711 link:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260038&Tpk=U2711

U2713HM link(Aus. site):
http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=au&cs=audhs1&l=en&s=dhs&sku=210-40773&redirect=1

Samsung S27B970D link:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001565

I also did consider a U3011 for a bit, but couldn't justify trying to shell out an extra $200 or more ($1,000 is pretty much pushing my limit as is) for just an extra 160 lines of pixels from 1440 to 1600.


----------



## doctrgiggles

I have 2 Yamakasi Catleaps (2560x1440 @60hz) and a 1920x1080 Samsung SA550 plugged into a single EVGA 670FTW clocked at 1340MHz.

I mostly play Heroes of Newerth on my setup, which is kind of a waste. I also play Tribes Ascend and Counterstrike. I have not yet been able to use the NVIDIA drivers nearly as successfully as my AMD drivers in terms of dropping the Catleaps to 1080 so I can play Tribes on all three, NVIDIA doesn't wanna let me.

I had to upgrade from my MSi 7850 Twin Frozr because no matter how high up the AMD price chain you go they never ever have more than one Dual DVI slot, and I haaaate displayport active adaptors.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiggypunk*
> 
> 27'' yamakasi catleap powered by a 670 gtx. such a beaut


added and welcome 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm in a bit of a pickle. I'm in the market for a new monitor. One like this. And I want some opinions. I've narrowed it down to a few monitors, and I'm having trouble deciding which to choose from.
> (NO, I don't want one of those Korean ones. Not going to deal with any possible hassles. I don't have time for that. ;])
> Option 1: Dell Ultrasharp U2711 ($700-$850)
> I'm sure you're all very familiar with it. It has tons of reviews, and most are positive. I'm REALLY attracted to the inputs it has, along with the four USB's. I'd probably use at least two of them at any given time. Another BIG attraction to this monitor for me is the card reader. As silly as that is, I think it would be VERY convenient. (especially since my USB one is kind of crappy and doesn't always work.) The problem is, I've heard and read some reviews saying the AG is either annoying, or just flat-out headache inducing or "ruins the screen" because it gives it a speckled loo on white backgrounds. But I am also very attracted to the stand on this monitor, and Dell's replacement/warranty policies with it. The stand in my opinion is the most beautiful looking stand I've seen yet. And I've heard great things about returns/replacements with Dell.
> Option 2: Dell Ultrasharp U2713HM ("projected" to be at $500-$700)
> This is the new, up-coming release version of the U2711. I thought it might be a good idea to keep this into consideration. It will use LED backlighting and be brighter. It will have all of the features of the U2711. But, from what I've heard, it will also use some lower quality components to bring down the cost. (Some internals and stand quality). If it is a bit lower quality, I'd probably just go with a U2711. But maybe they'll use a thinner AG-coating on these and it will take away from the only real complaints people have of the previous U2711 models.
> Option 3: Samsung Series 9 S27B970D (~~$1,000)
> This monitor has a BEAUTIFUL screen. Edge-to-edge glass. I LOVE how it looks. It also is custom calibrate before being shipped out. If the dells had a glass coating like this instead of their alleged "aggressive" AG coating, I would have just bought one of those. I really have a thing for glass screens. The thing shying me away from this monitor is I haven't heard about it's input lag time. I also really dislike the stand design. And it is does not have a card reader, also. But aside from the ugly stand, and no card reader, it seems to be a nice fit for what I'm looking for.
> I recently had a 27" Samsung Syncmaster SA550 (1920 x 1080), and it had a matte screen. The screen made whites look a LITTLE yellowy with the AG, but nothing I found bothersome. I sold it yesterday to a friend (money is helping fund my new 27" monitor!) I'm now currently using a Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD which seems to pretty much have the exact same screen, in a larger bezel with more inputs. (It's one of those monitors that also has a TV tuner. The "older" ones.) It also seems to have pretty much the same AG coating as the SA550 did. This monitor is also 27" 1920 x 1080. Both panels were TN, I believe.
> So, which monitor do you guys think I should go with here?
> I will use it mostly for gaming. But aside from that, some graphic design. A lot of Lightroom/Photoshop for "professional" photography, and possibly some small amounts of video editing.
> U2711 link:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260038&Tpk=U2711
> U2713HM link(Aus. site):
> http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=au&cs=audhs1&l=en&s=dhs&sku=210-40773&redirect=1
> Samsung S27B970D link:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001565
> I also did consider a U3011 for a bit, but couldn't justify trying to shell out an extra $200 or more ($1,000 is pretty much pushing my limit as is) for just an extra 160 lines of pixels from 1440 to 1600.


Dell U2713H is a very new monitor and noone in the club has yet to purchase it, let's wait some good reviews and see how it compares with the Dell U2711. Maybe someone in the club purchases or tests it in the near future.

One last thing, you said you wouldn't purchase a Korean display because there could be hassles. I believe microcenter in USA sells Auria Korean Displays for like 400$, Purchasing one from them could be a less hassle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctrgiggles*
> 
> I have 2 Yamakasi Catleaps (2560x1440 @60hz) and a 1920x1080 Samsung SA550 plugged into a single EVGA 670FTW clocked at 1340MHz.
> I mostly play Heroes of Newerth on my setup, which is kind of a waste. I also play Tribes Ascend and Counterstrike. I have not yet been able to use the NVIDIA drivers nearly as successfully as my AMD drivers in terms of dropping the Catleaps to 1080 so I can play Tribes on all three, NVIDIA doesn't wanna let me.
> I had to upgrade from my MSi 7850 Twin Frozr because no matter how high up the AMD price chain you go they never ever have more than one Dual DVI slot, and I haaaate displayport active adaptors.


added and welcome


----------



## TomiKazi

Stil need to be added with a 5970 and a S27A850D. Also... I'm not sure if want to know how a 5970 with a vram limit of 1 GiB will do with 8xAA at 1440p


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Stil need to be added with a 5970 and a S27A850D. Also... I'm not sure if want to know how a 5970 with a vram limit of 1 GiB will do with 8xAA at 1440p


Oh you are on the list

On column 42 

Let me know if you can't see it. Maybe something is wrong with the list.

1GB vram is not really good my friend.

Today on a 40 player map in BF3 i hit 2212gb of Vram with 4xMSAA.

You dont neccessarily have to get a 4GB card, but I would advise you to get at least 2GB of vram for better gameplay.

If you are going to go on the Ati side, the new generation GPUs have 3GB of Vram which is plenty.


----------



## Azefore

^ Simple solution: Sapphire 7970 Toxic 6GB, then crossfire when we hit 8k resolution


----------



## TomiKazi

Ah, I see, I must've looked over it. It is a single 5970, the CF part might be a bit confusing.

Yes, 1GiB is too little. It is really too bad this card has not enough vram, as the gpu's still do a good job. For example in BF3, on high settings walking straight forward on high yielded 70+ fps, but as soon as I turned, the game simply froze for 1.5 seconds to load new textures







And that was on my old 1680x1050, so 1440p on those settings would be suicide. A new card should have at least 3 Gib.

But I don't have the money nor the desire to upgrade to a current generation card. I want to wait at least until the 8900 series/780 series.... which I'd expect somewhere in Feburary 2013. Ideally, I'd watercool such a card and overclock the crap out of it.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Oh you are on the list
> On column 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can't see it. Maybe something is wrong with the list.
> 
> 1GB vram is not really good my friend.
> 
> Today on a 40 player map in BF3 i hit 2212gb of Vram with 4xMSAA.
> 
> You dont neccessarily have to get a 4GB card, but I would advise you to get at least 2GB of vram for better gameplay.
> 
> If you are going to go on the Ati side, the new generation GPUs have 3GB of Vram which is plenty.


you do know that just because in bf3 your card hit 2212gb of vram doesnt mean the game needs that, it will use any vram that you have instead of wasting it, so just yours hit that high a vram doesnt mean people need 2gb of ram to play at that res, just giving you the heads up


----------



## Marioshi

Any consensus on which 1440p monitor is the best of the sub 500 dollar range?

Looking for something bright and shiny to go with my HD 7950.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> you do know that just because in bf3 your card hit 2212gb of vram doesnt mean the game needs that, it will use any vram that you have instead of wasting it, so just yours hit that high a vram doesnt mean people need 2gb of ram to play at that res, just giving you the heads up


Exactly.

Mine hit 2212 ONLY because i played the game at Ultra with 4x MSAA on a certain map

When i play the game without AA and in ultra settings, the vram never exceeded 1900.

I am pretty sure if you game on High settings the vram usage will be even more. less

FXAA is a life saver in 1440p in my opinion.

As many of us discussed here, the impact of MSAA in 1440p is minimal. It is there, but it is minimal.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> Any consensus on which 1440p monitor is the best of the sub 500 dollar range?
> Looking for something bright and shiny to go with my HD 7950.


I would go for the Korean Displays for that price range.

I doubt you can purchase anything below 500$ besides the Korean ones.

However I dont live in USA, so i can not know exactly the value of some certain products especially when they go on sale.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Mine hit 2212 ONLY because i played the game at Ultra with 4x MSAA on a certain map
> 
> When i play the game without AA and in ultra settings, the vram never exceeded 1900.
> 
> I am pretty sure if you game on High settings the vram usage will be even more. less
> 
> FXAA is a life saver in 1440p in my opinion.


He was saying that if your card only has 1.5 or 1GB, it will use less memory, with the same settings. He wasn't saying that you will use different amounts of memory with different settings (which should be pretty obvious anyway).


----------



## Marioshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I would go for the Korean Displays for that price range.
> 
> I doubt you can purchase anything below 500$ besides the Korean ones.
> 
> However I dont live in USA, so i can not know exactly the value of some certain products especially when they go on sale.


Any difference between korean ones or are the all basically the same? I know they are all 27" which leads me to believe that they are probably all the same.


----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> Any difference between korean ones or are the all basically the same? I know they are all 27" which leads me to believe that they are probably all the same.


all the same A- LG panel, just different housing and pcb's.

also add me please, a catleap single input @ 100hz(b/c of sli limit else i would go higher) with 680 signature+ sli


----------



## Booty Warrior

How did I miss this? Add me to the list!

My Dell U2711 is powered by SLI 2GB 560 Tis


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> He was saying that if your card only has 1.5 or 1GB, it will use less memory, with the same settings. He wasn't saying that you will use different amounts of memory with different settings (which should be pretty obvious anyway).


Hmm I see.

But if i had a 1.5 GPU than wouldnt i have slow downs or textures loading up late, in cases where my current GPU hit 2212 mb vram?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> Any difference between korean ones or are the all basically the same? I know they are all 27" which leads me to believe that they are probably all the same.


Well there are no differences in visual quality as far as I know. The popular ones on ebay usually have 1 Dual Dvi input and thats it. Hence the reason for those displays being around 300$.

The biggest problem is that if you get a defect unit, it would be a hassle to send the panel back to Korea and get a new one.

I can say that as far as I see 80-85% of people purchasing Korean displays had 0 issues with their products so it is worth the chance.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brute maniac*
> 
> all the same A- LG panel, just different housing and pcb's.
> also add me please, a catleap single input @ 100hz(b/c of sli limit else i would go higher) with 680 signature+ sli


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> How did I miss this? Add me to the list!
> My Dell U2711 is powered by SLI 2GB 560 Tis


Both added


----------



## Marioshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmm I see.
> 
> But if i had a 1.5 GPU than wouldnt i have slow downs or textures loading up late, in cases where my current GPU hit 2212 mb vram?
> Well there are no differences in visual quality as far as I know. The popular ones on ebay usually have 1 Dual Dvi input and thats it. Hence the reason for those displays being around 300$.
> 
> The biggest problem is that if you get a defect unit, it would be a hassle to send the panel back to Korea and get a new one.
> 
> I can say that as far as I see 80-85% of people purchasing Korean displays had 0 issues with their products so it is worth the chance.


Yeah, maybe I should spring for the one they have at microcenter so I have some confidence that if it goes wrong I can return it! Its 400 though???

I wish microcenter was closer.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> Yeah, maybe I should spring for the one they have at microcenter so I have some confidence that if it goes wrong I can return it! Its 400 though???
> I wish microcenter was closer.


Yeah the microcenter one is for 400$

I forgot which brand it was though. Auria perhaps?

We have few folks here in the club who purchased their monitors through microcenter and they are very happy so far.

if i was in USA, i would honestly go for the Microcenter one but thats just one man's opinion.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmm I see.
> 
> But if i had a 1.5 GPU than wouldnt i have slow downs or textures loading up late, in cases where my current GPU hit 2212 mb vram?


Correct! Bf3 is pretty well optimized, if there is extra ram there it will use it all, so just because your 2gb card gets all its ram used, doesn't mean the game actually needs 2gb of ram to play the game at that setting.

And another thing u might not know is and cards use more ram then nvidea card in the same exact game with the same settings. So of the reason amd cards have more ram... I'm not saying the amd cards use a gb more of ram in the same game but they use a fair amount more


----------



## Marioshi

Cool. Yeah, I will probably do that, having US companies behind the product will probably be better. Its Auria which is part of EQD in California. Also, all the manuals are in english and it looks like it has multiple inputs and a power supply that will not need an adapter!

Okay last question. I had not heard of OC a monitor until this morning. What is needed? Any chance I could do it with this monitor and my HD 7950?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> Cool. Yeah, I will probably do that, having US companies behind the product will probably be better. Its Auria which is part of EQD in California. Also, all the manuals are in english and it looks like it has multiple inputs and a power supply that will not need an adapter!
> Okay last question. I had not heard of OC a monitor until this morning. What is needed? Any chance I could do it with this monitor and my HD 7950?


Only the catleaps did that with a certain board which is really rare to come by now, so don't worry about oc any monitors.

Just a word of warning the multi port versions of these Korean monitors tend to have noticeable input lag, and would stay away from them


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Correct! Bf3 is pretty well optimized, if there is extra ram there it will use it all, so just because your 2gb card gets all its ram used, doesn't mean the game actually needs 2gb of ram to play the game at that setting.
> And another thing u might not know is and cards use more ram then nvidea card in the same exact game with the same settings. So of the reason amd cards have more ram... I'm not saying the amd cards use a gb more of ram in the same game but they use a fair amount more


So in other words having a 4GB of Vram in BF3 will be a slight advantage, but having a 2GB of Vram in BF3 will NOT be a disadvantage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> Cool. Yeah, I will probably do that, having US companies behind the product will probably be better. Its Auria which is part of EQD in California. Also, all the manuals are in english and it looks like it has multiple inputs and a power supply that will not need an adapter!
> Okay last question. I had not heard of OC a monitor until this morning. What is needed? Any chance I could do it with this monitor and my HD 7950?


Also if you wait few months there might be an American Panel coming out which will be like the Korean IPS panels but better (so i heard in the forum). There were talks about it in the forum. I dont know which brand is that though. Its not Dell or HP or anything like that however.

As Qu1ckset said Ocing was limited to few models of Yamakasi Catleaps. However we need to see how the OC monitors willbe like after a year or so of usage. I wonder about their life span. Not that I question it, but i just wonder.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Only the catleaps did that with a certain board which is really rare to come by now, so don't worry about oc any monitors.
> Just a word of warning the multi port versions of these Korean monitors tend to have noticeable input lag, and would stay away from them


I agree. If i was in USA and wanted a multi port 1440p panel i would go with Dell u2711 or similar. However if i wanted to get only a Dual DVI one I would go with the Korean displays. Price of multi port versions of Korean Displays is more pricey than the dual dvi only versions.


----------



## iARDAs

Also guys I added 2 more lists on the OP

First tells about which monitor is the most popular one in the club

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0An03tChDVrbvdFM4QlBMS1JYRDlFWE84Rk9vN0tiekE&output=html&widget=true

Second one shows which GPU is the most popular one in the club

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0An03tChDVrbvdGRwQjdWTU4xN1N3UGQtYU9xUlFsMlE&output=html&widget=true

The reason for these lists is to see which products are favored more in the club. The reason is NOT to start flame wars of any kind.

Check the OP constantly as the lists will change when more people join the club.


----------



## Gallien

Sign me up, Crossover 27q-p w/GTX470 SLI. I'll add one more eventually and then find a 120hz from overlordcomputer eventually to go in the middle instead.


----------



## GhettoB170

You can sign me up! Have a catleap with 7970. Will be xfire soon


----------



## TomiKazi

Damn those new Korean brands are really getting popular.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Damn those new Korean brands are really getting popular.


because they kick ass


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So in other words having a 4GB of Vram in BF3 will be a slight advantage, but having a 2GB of Vram in BF3 will NOT be a disadvantage.


- 4GB/3GB of vram is NOT needed for running a single 1440p/1600p monitor and is for people running 1440p/1600p eyefinity/surround setups period.

- 2Gb of vram is more then perfect for any SINGLE 1440p/1600p monitor and will run with zero hiccups

- 1GB/1.5GB of vram is good enough to run 1440p/1600p easily, BUT there are the exception of a few games when AA is turned on you will run into a vram cap, so if no AA is on you will run 1440p/1660p fine
**AA is not needed for 1440p/1600p because of the amount of pixels, AA is needed at 1080p**

- Ok now the touchy subject MODS, i am someone who does not care for mods, so all of the above are true and apply to me. for those who decided they like running excessive texture mods in games like skyrim for example, 2GB of vram will get you by with a few decent texture mods on 1440p, not 100% sure about 1600p. for those wanting to run excessive amount of texture mods purchase a 3GB/4GB card and you will have no issue with hitting the vram cap. users using 1GB/1.5GB of vram dont really recommend running texture mods because your will hit the vram cap fairly easily.

- Lastly for those running under 1GB of vram you will be able to run the 1440p/1600p monitors and even game on them as long as ANY texture/shader settings are turned down to low/med settings.

@iARDAs please sticky this, im tired of seeing countless questions on weather the "X" amount of vram will run 1440p/1600p screens.. now they have there answers


----------



## elreyhorus

This seems like an obvious question, but do all these 27" monitors use the exact same type of LG IPS panel as the Dell Ultrasharp U2711?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elreyhorus*
> 
> This seems like an obvious question, but do all these 27" monitors use the exact same type of LG IPS panel as the Dell Ultrasharp U2711?


No they use the same panel as the apple cinema displays, dells are a different panel


----------



## Descadent

dells are LG too.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> dells are LG too.


ya but not the same panel as the korean monitors


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ya but not the same panel as the korean monitors


hmm you sure all club threads say differently


----------



## boostinsteve

Yamakasi at 1440P, with just a single 6950 unlocked to 6970. Took the other out as microstutter was killing some of the games I play. Waiting for the 8000 series to come, and then will pick up 2 yamakasi's.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> hmm you sure all club threads say differently


i was under the impression that the apple/korean ips monitors use a s-ips panel, and the dell uses a h-ips panel which is why i say they aren't the exact same panel


----------



## Qu1ckset




----------



## Shinjuku

That is a gorgeous set up ^^

I made a thread in the monitor section asking if anyone from the UK here had ordered a catleap or a crossover, from ebay.co.uk.
I would like to know how much you all got charged on custom charges, and shipping etc.

As I have had very bad experiences with customs holding items for weeks at a time and charging about 50% of what they are worth.
I would love to get one of these monitors, but if there is a large custom charge I really don't have the budget for that.

Would have to settle for the 24 inch dell ips from scan.co.uk

http://www.overclock.net/t/1296783/anyone-from-the-uk-ordered-a-catleap-crossover-ebay-custom-charges-shipping


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjuku*
> 
> That is a gorgeous set up ^^
> I made a thread in the monitor section asking if anyone from the UK here had ordered a catleap or a crossover, from ebay.co.uk.
> I would like to know how much you all got charged on custom charges, and shipping etc.
> As I have had very bad experiences with customs holding items for weeks at a time and charging about 50% of what they are worth.
> I would love to get one of these monitors, but if there is a large custom charge I really don't have the budget for that.
> Would have to settle for the 24 inch dell ips from scan.co.uk
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1296783/anyone-from-the-uk-ordered-a-catleap-crossover-ebay-custom-charges-shipping


You have to ask the seller on eBay to mark down the value when shipping, I told my seller to mark the value of mine at $80 and I paid no duty, do the same and you should be good


----------



## Shinjuku

Awesome ty for the advice.
So much choice on ebay. Will go with a yamakasi catleap one, as the seller does free monitor testing services and free delivery.

Takes two extra days but they check for dead pixels/serious light bleeding, or so it says








Its worth the risk right? I have never seen an ips panel or 1440p to know.

I would link, but not sure if we are allowed to to post ebay links. I am looking at getting the Q270, I know that's not the newest or the "perfect pixel" one but is it still good?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjuku*
> 
> Awesome ty for the advice.
> So much choice on ebay. Will go with a yamakasi catleap one, as the seller does free monitor testing services and free delivery.
> Takes two extra days but they check for dead pixels/serious light bleeding, or so it says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its worth the risk right? I have never seen an ips panel or 1440p to know.
> I would link, but not sure if we are allowed to to post ebay links. I am looking at getting the Q270, I know that's not the newest or the "perfect pixel" one but is it still good?


Post your questions in the yamakasi catleap thread and they can help you with all your questions regarding that monitor
http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club


----------



## metal409

You can add me to the list. Auria EQ276W (1440p) with an Evga GTX 690. My first IPS panel and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Caz

Little 1440p question. If I bought one of these $400 models, any idea on what frames I might get on BF3, lowest settings, 1440p, with my rig?

Anandtech says....

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/GPU12/397

...but that is for a 570, on ultra, with 1600 (a few more pixels...blah).

Just wondering.

Probably not going to upgrade, but if its anything more than 70fps, I might sooner rather than later. Might also just 'Step Up' (EVGA) to a 660ti. But I also need new fans...a better SSD...blah...blah...blah...just pondering the idea. Thanks


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Little 1440p question. If I bought one of these $400 models, any idea on what frames I might get on BF3, lowest settings, 1440p, with my rig?
> 
> Anandtech says....
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/GPU12/397
> 
> ...but that is for a 570, on ultra, with 1600 (a few more pixels...blah).
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Probably not going to upgrade, but if its anything more than 70fps, I might sooner rather than later. Might also just 'Step Up' (EVGA) to a 660ti. But I also need new fans...a better SSD...blah...blah...blah...just pondering the idea. Thanks


Lowest settings? Yuck man, your 480 will handle High (not Ultra but high) at 60+ FPS at that resolution.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Lowest settings? Yuck man, your 480 will handle High (not Ultra but high) at 60+ FPS at that resolution.


True, but I like to record. And it puts a damper on fps, anything below 60fps is unacceptable for me...and the eye candy of Low-High isn't enough to make me switch if I have to take a fps hit to the point where it drops below 60fps.....btw don't you never leave the Car Audio thread?







jk


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhettoB170*
> 
> You can sign me up! Have a catleap with 7970. Will be xfire soon


Added and welcome  Let us know when you xfire and I will add the 2nd card on the list as well 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> Sign me up, Crossover 27q-p w/GTX470 SLI. I'll add one more eventually and then find a 120hz from overlordcomputer eventually to go in the middle instead.


Added 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Damn those new Korean brands are really getting popular.


Look at the 1st message on this thread. The Korean displays are really popular. Especially the Yamakasi Catleap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> - 4GB/3GB of vram is NOT needed for running a single 1440p/1600p monitor and is for people running 1440p/1600p eyefinity/surround setups period.
> - 2Gb of vram is more then perfect for any SINGLE 1440p/1600p monitor and will run with zero hiccups
> - 1GB/1.5GB of vram is good enough to run 1440p/1600p easily, BUT there are the exception of a few games when AA is turned on you will run into a vram cap, so if no AA is on you will run 1440p/1660p fine
> **AA is not needed for 1440p/1600p because of the amount of pixels, AA is needed at 1080p**
> - Ok now the touchy subject MODS, i am someone who does not care for mods, so all of the above are true and apply to me. for those who decided they like running excessive texture mods in games like skyrim for example, 2GB of vram will get you by with a few decent texture mods on 1440p, not 100% sure about 1600p. for those wanting to run excessive amount of texture mods purchase a 3GB/4GB card and you will have no issue with hitting the vram cap. users using 1GB/1.5GB of vram dont really recommend running texture mods because your will hit the vram cap fairly easily.
> - Lastly for those running under 1GB of vram you will be able to run the 1440p/1600p monitors and even game on them as long as ANY texture/shader settings are turned down to low/med settings.
> @iARDAs please sticky this, im tired of seeing countless questions on weather the "X" amount of vram will run 1440p/1600p screens.. now they have there answers


I will arrange this information and will put it on the 1st post. I dont know much about vram usage myself as I am learning it from people such as yourself, but I can also tell you this although I agree that AA, especially MSAA is not needed in 1440p and I agree that the impact is minimum, i still notice a bit of a difference when AA is enabled in BF3. The difference is not black and white. More like white and gray







... So again when higher MSAA levels are in play, i still believe that (not stating a fact) higher Vram could be beneficial. Hence the reason why my vram usage spiked to 2212 on 4Xmsaa in BF3. But do we need 4xMsaa in BF3? Absolutely not. Although I can see a difference between no AA and 2xMSAA in BF3 on 1440p, i can not see a single difference between 2Xmsaa and 4Xmsaa... But when I SLI my system, i will have 2 Zotac GTX 670 4GB, and than I will play BF3 on ultra with 4Xmsaa.

You are also right about the mods. Not only on skyrim, but I also beleive that Crysis2's DX11 patch and High Res Texture pack from Crytek can be considered as official mods. When I isntalled both on Crysis 2, my vram usage spiked around 2300. However the game stuck on 35ish fps and made it unplayable on a single 670. Hence, no reason to play the game with such modes when you dont have enough juice.

I do 100% agree that people with 2GB GPUs can game in 1440p comfortably for the next 2 years. 1.5GB is also good enough, but games like Battlefield 3 may not be as smooth unless some options are lowered. 90% of the games I own in my library (around 100 games) use around 1000-1300 MB of vram on 1440p.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostinsteve*
> 
> Yamakasi at 1440P, with just a single 6950 unlocked to 6970. Took the other out as microstutter was killing some of the games I play. Waiting for the 8000 series to come, and then will pick up 2 yamakasi's.


Added  Let us know when you purchase your new gear and more monitors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> You can add me to the list. Auria EQ276W (1440p) with an Evga GTX 690. My first IPS panel and I absolutely love it.


Added  Everyone loves their IPS panels bro  it is amazing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Little 1440p question. If I bought one of these $400 models, any idea on what frames I might get on BF3, lowest settings, 1440p, with my rig?
> Anandtech says....
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/GPU12/397
> ...but that is for a 570, on ultra, with 1600 (a few more pixels...blah).
> Just wondering.
> Probably not going to upgrade, but if its anything more than 70fps, I might sooner rather than later. Might also just 'Step Up' (EVGA) to a 660ti. But I also need new fans...a better SSD...blah...blah...blah...just pondering the idea. Thanks


I believe those tests were done with older drivers. Nvidia now has better drivers for BF3. I am sure you will still enjoy BF3 in 1440p.


----------



## Hindsight

I'm shocked to see not a single member of this club running a GTX 580. I see cards below the 580 though. Is this just wierd luck or is there some issue with the 580 gaming at 1440?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hindsight*
> 
> I'm shocked to see not a single member of this club running a GTX 580. I see cards below the 580 though. Is this just wierd luck or is there some issue with the 580 gaming at 1440?


Weird luck my friend 

There is nothing wrong with 580 and 1440p.

In fact it is better than maybe half of the GPUs here in the club.


----------



## Hindsight

Thx for the reply. I posted this in another forum on OC but haven't had any replies yet... so I'll ask here: I mainly play Skyrim now and am thinking of getting a 1440p monitor for my sig rig. Any idea what kind of FPS I'd see on ultra settings with no mods?


----------



## iARDAs

Well i believe you can maintain 60fps with a 580.

There could be dips to low 50s or high 40s in intense scenes but it would be expected and acceptable.

Even with my 670 I can not maintain constant 60fps at the highest settings.

In short, you will be fine in Skyrim.

Could hit issues if you use tons of mods since you have 1.5gb Vram.

Anyway, you should go for a 1440p display.

Edit :

Here is a benchmark for Skyrim by anandtech



Know that 1440p will yield few more fps than 1600p

580 is = or close to the performance of 660ti as far as I know.

Even a non Oced 570 can maintain 43.8 fps in skyrim on ultra at 1600p

So a 580 is good to go.


----------



## Hindsight

Perfect, thanks for the info and quick reply!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hindsight*
> 
> I'm shocked to see not a single member of this club running a GTX 580. I see cards below the 580 though. Is this just wierd luck or is there some issue with the 580 gaming at 1440?


I had 2x EVGA GTX580 1.5GB in SLI and then added a 3rd one for 3-Way SLI.

While it had enough power for any game at 2560x1440, the vram simply wasn't enough for games like Battlefield 3 where I wanted to use some MSAA. That's why I moved to my GTX680 SLI, 2GB is plenty to me to even use MSAAx4 on Battlefield 3.









Else I would still be on those GTX580's, they're still amazing cards.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I had 2x EVGA GTX580 1.5GB in SLI and then added a 3rd one for 3-Way SLI.
> While it had enough power for any game at 2560x1440, the vram simply wasn't enough for games like Battlefield 3 where I wanted to use some MSAA. That's why I moved to my GTX680 SLI, 2GB is plenty to me to even use MSAAx4 on Battlefield 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Else I would still be on those GTX580's, they're still amazing cards.


Same. Went from 580 to 680 just because of 1.5GB VRAM. The 580 had plenty of horsepower, but that doesn't mean much when it hits the memory ceiling. I actually opted for a 4GB 680 card-- not going to worry about that anymore.


----------



## Hindsight

I have tossed around the idea of upgrading to a 680 but to get the 4GB version, after I sold my 580, I'd have to drop like $250 to get one and I just don't feel like I would get $250 worth of benefits. But I feel that going from an old 24" LCD to one of the new IPS monitors would def be worth the $300 or so.

Any general info as to the types of games that require a lot of VRAM? I play Skyrim and Arkham City now but will be looking for some new games shortly. I tend to play RPGs mostly... looking forward to the new XCOM. Might try Borderlands 2 etc. I don't play many FPS except for the more adventure based ones like Fallout.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hindsight*
> 
> I have tossed around the idea of upgrading to a 680 but to get the 4GB version, after I sold my 580, I'd have to drop like $250 to get one and I just don't feel like I would get $250 worth of benefits. Going from an old 24" LCD to one of the new IPS monitors... that would def be worth the $300 or so.
> Any general info as to the types of games that require a lot of VRAM? I play Skyrim and Arkham City now but will be looking for some new games shortly. I tend to play RPGs mostly... looking forward to the new XCOM. Might try Badlands2 etc. I don't play many FPS except for the more adventure based ones like Fallout.


None of the games you play will require you to have more than 2GB. Maybe if you use heavy modes on Skyrim.

I currently have a 670 with 4GB but i got it to be safe. Did not mind spending few more bucks to be honest.

If you feel the same, than get the 4GB.

Do you have to? not really.

But as far as I see for you 2GB will be right.


----------



## Hindsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> But as far as I see for you 2GB will be right.


I only have 1.5


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hindsight*
> 
> I only have 1.5


I meant 2GB if you plan to get a 680 with 2GB.

But again get the display first.

1.5 GB Vram will be plenty for the games you play. Even for Skyrim without mods.


----------



## Hindsight

Ok perfect. Thanks again!


----------



## iARDAs

your welcome


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well i believe you can maintain 60fps with a 580.
> 
> There could be dips to low 50s or high 40s in intense scenes but it would be expected and acceptable.
> 
> Even with my 670 I can not maintain constant 60fps at the highest settings.
> 
> In short, you will be fine in Skyrim.
> 
> Could hit issues if you use tons of mods since you have 1.5gb Vram.
> 
> Anyway, you should go for a 1440p display.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Here is a benchmark for Skyrim by anandtech
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1013858/
> 
> Know that 1440p will yield few more fps than 1600p
> 
> 580 is = or close to the performance of 660ti as far as I know.
> 
> Even a non Oced 570 can maintain 43.8 fps in skyrim on ultra at 1600p
> 
> So a 580 is good to go.


That's a nice little picture.
Would you mind seeing if you could find a picture similar that shows the performance level of Crossfire 6950's at 1440p or 1600p in a "new" game, such as Skyrim? (Each 6950 is a 2GB model.)


----------



## iARDAs

I tried but no luck to be honest.

6950 has not been tested much with the newer games.

However i did find this in anandtech.com

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/299

6950 CF yields 41.5 FPS on Metro 2033 on 1600p

also

Bad Company 2 gives 83.8fps on 1600p

From the looks of it 6950CF should handle Skyrim around 60fps.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I tried but no luck to be honest.
> 
> 6950 has not been tested much with the newer games.
> 
> However i did find this in anandtech.com
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/299
> 
> 6950 CF yields 41.5 FPS on Metro 2033 on 1600p
> 
> also
> 
> Bad Company 2 gives 83.8fps on 1600p
> 
> From the looks of it 6950CF should handle Skyrim around 60fps.


Hmm... Thanks for trying.

I'm not TOO concerned about it really. I could just turn down AA. I mostly play BF3 for now. I play on getting into GW2 and PSO2 when they're released. Probably Black Ops: II also. None of those are crazy graphic-demanding games, so I think I'll be fine.

Worst comes to worst, I buy a third 6950 for cheap. ;]

But once again, thanks. I'll soon be part of the club. Probably going to get a U2711 soon.


----------



## rhkcommander959

I've got a 1600p 30" HP monitor, likely a rebrand but not sure. I'll check when I get home. Powered by a 7970 or gtx 560 ti depending on the rig I use at the time.


----------



## rubixcube101

Can anyone inform me on how their max overclocked 7950 compares to their max overclocked 7970 at these resolutions?


----------



## amd955be5670

A stupid question, I downsample 1440p, 1620p, 1800p to my 1080p. Can I be a part of this?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hmm... Thanks for trying.
> I'm not TOO concerned about it really. I could just turn down AA. I mostly play BF3 for now. I play on getting into GW2 and PSO2 when they're released. Probably Black Ops: II also. None of those are crazy graphic-demanding games, so I think I'll be fine.
> Worst comes to worst, I buy a third 6950 for cheap. ;]
> But once again, thanks. I'll soon be part of the club. Probably going to get a U2711 soon.


Great  Let us know when you grab your monitor and I will add you to the club 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> I've got a 1600p 30" HP monitor, likely a rebrand but not sure. I'll check when I get home. Powered by a 7970 or gtx 560 ti depending on the rig I use at the time.


Haha lol. 7970 should be more fun in 1600p though  Anyway I added you to the club. Let me know when you know the exact model of your HP panel 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> A stupid question, I downsample 1440p, 1620p, 1800p to my 1080p. Can I be a part of this?


But you have a 1080p screen at the end  I only add people with 1440p or above panels ...

However will you be upgrading to a 1440p panel in the near future?


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> However will you be upgrading to a 1440p panel in the near future?


Actually look at my rig, it needs intel very badly








Though one day, when I get one, I'll definitely check back here


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Actually look at my rig, it needs intel very badly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though one day, when I get one, I'll definitely check back here


Looking at your rig it seems to me it would need a 1440p a bit more than Intel at the moment and perhaps, if you have spare funds, then GFX card upgrade. Unless you _really_ do something with it that _really_ benefits noticeably from that CPU upgrade. At least I would say that your rig would offer a better user experience with an 27'' Korean than it does with the same display but an i5 or i7 CPU.


----------



## RB Snake

Running a Yamakasi Catleap and a GTX 680 (Gigabyte Windforce) for a few months now. 1440p gaming is awesome, I'd take over any 120hz monitor. The value of these monitors is amazing, getting 2 more soon.
Not to sure on how to join the club.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> Running a Yamakasi Catleap and a GTX 680 (Gigabyte Windforce) for a few months now. 1440p gaming is awesome, I'd take over any 120hz monitor. The value of these monitors is amazing, getting 2 more soon.
> Not to sure on how to join the club.


I will add you when i go home.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Looking at your rig it seems to me it would need a 1440p a bit more than Intel at the moment and perhaps, if you have spare funds, then GFX card upgrade. Unless you _really_ do something with it that _really_ benefits noticeably from that CPU upgrade. At least I would say that your rig would offer a better user experience with an 27'' Korean than it does with the same display but an i5 or i7 CPU.


Video editing and a LOT of encoding. nuff said.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Looking at your rig it seems to me it would need a 1440p a bit more than Intel at the moment and perhaps, if you have spare funds, then GFX card upgrade. Unless you _really_ do something with it that _really_ benefits noticeably from that CPU upgrade. At least I would say that your rig would offer a better user experience with an 27'' Korean than it does with the same display but an i5 or i7 CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Video editing and a LOT of encoding. nuff said.
Click to expand...

Then we'll have to rename your user name to 3930k, oh wait we already have a user by that name, lol.









But if you really do encoding and editing a lot, that does seem like a worthy upgrade for you, is a 3930k. A higher resolution monitor will also help you multitask a lot better too though.


----------



## 3930K




----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*


It appears I'm being followed.....


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> Running a Yamakasi Catleap and a GTX 680 (Gigabyte Windforce) for a few months now. 1440p gaming is awesome, I'd take over any 120hz monitor. The value of these monitors is amazing, getting 2 more soon.
> Not to sure on how to join the club.


Added you. And welcome to the club.


----------



## 3930K

I posted in the thread in the first two pages and have ever since subbed it.


----------



## iARDAs

I had talked about a OC stability issue i had with my previous Gigabyte 670 Windforce in another thread but I also want to raise the subject here.

I believe that OCing stability of a GPU *MIGHT *be different in different resolutions.

I remember having an extremely stable GPU OC with my previous 670 at 1250mhz with my older display.

Every single game ran fine, 3Dmark 11 ran fine, Heaven benchmark ran fine. I did not have any issues with it.

However when i made a switch to my current 1440p, and started gaming in 1440p, that 1250mhz OC became unstable and I had to lower it around 1200mhz.

Did anyone else experience such a problem?

Can stability of an OCed GPU be different in different resolutions?

Could it be something to do with the GPU being more stressed or vram being used more?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I posted in the thread in the first two pages and have ever since subbed it.


Awww, I thought you were following me.









Why are you subbed to a club that you can't join yet though? Your monitor is only 1080p right now according to your sig rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I had talked about a OC stability issue i had with my previous Gigabyte 670 Windforce in another thread but I also want to raise the subject here.
> 
> I believe that OCing stability of a GPU *MIGHT *be different in different resolutions.
> 
> I remember having an extremely stable GPU OC with my previous 670 at 1250mhz with my older display.
> 
> Every single game ran fine, 3Dmark 11 ran fine, Heaven benchmark ran fine. I did not have any issues with it.
> 
> However when i made a switch to my current 1440p, and started gaming in 1440p, that 1250mhz OC became unstable and I had to lower it around 1200mhz.
> 
> Did anyone else experience such a problem?
> 
> Can stability of an OCed GPU be different in different resolutions?
> 
> Could it be something to do with the GPU being more stressed or vram being used more?


I suppose this could be true. I've only ever had my 7970 at 2560x1600. So I don't really know for sure. I seem to be just as stable or unstable if I use a lower resolution for stress testing though. So I don't THINK that's the case.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> - 4GB/3GB of vram is NOT needed for running a single 1440p/1600p monitor and is for people running 1440p/1600p eyefinity/surround setups period.
> - 2Gb of vram is more then perfect for any SINGLE 1440p/1600p monitor and will run with zero hiccups
> - 1GB/1.5GB of vram is good enough to run 1440p/1600p easily, BUT there are the exception of a few games when AA is turned on you will run into a vram cap, so if no AA is on you will run 1440p/1660p fine
> **AA is not needed for 1440p/1600p because of the amount of pixels, AA is needed at 1080p**
> - Ok now the touchy subject MODS, i am someone who does not care for mods, so all of the above are true and apply to me. for those who decided they like running excessive texture mods in games like skyrim for example, 2GB of vram will get you by with a few decent texture mods on 1440p, not 100% sure about 1600p. for those wanting to run excessive amount of texture mods purchase a 3GB/4GB card and you will have no issue with hitting the vram cap. users using 1GB/1.5GB of vram dont really recommend running texture mods because your will hit the vram cap fairly easily.
> - Lastly for those running under 1GB of vram you will be able to run the 1440p/1600p monitors and even game on them as long as ANY texture/shader settings are turned down to low/med settings.
> @iARDAs please sticky this, im tired of seeing countless questions on weather the "X" amount of vram will run 1440p/1600p screens.. now they have there answers


I added this information on the 2nd post

Thanks once again.


----------



## jason387

I game on a 19inch monitor but sadly it's only at a resolution of 1366x768. My hardware includes an Athlon II x2 250 overclocked to 4Ghz,corsair value select ram 1333mhz overclocked to 1636mhz and an MSI 6770 overclocked to 960/1250. Could you make an exception and add me to your club?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I posted in the thread in the first two pages and have ever since subbed it.


I just realized that you asked a question about adaptive vsync to me and I did not respond it lol 

I believe you edited the post after I quoted you.

Anyhow. Yes i am using adaptive Vsync and lowing it however i do believe that these drivers have issues and my older 120hz screen and my current 1440p IPS panel are doing some screen tearing at times even when lower than 60fps. Weird I know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I suppose this could be true. I've only ever had my 7970 at 2560x1600. So I don't really know for sure. I seem to be just as stable or unstable if I use a lower resolution for stress testing though. So I don't THINK that's the case.


Sometimes I am thinking that maybe at 1250mhz my GPU was not 100% stable and the 1440p helped me to exploit it.


----------



## 3930K

Why am I subbed? Cos I want a 27 inch panel. Look at my sig.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I game on a 19inch monitor but sadly it's only at a resolution of 1366x768. My hardware includes an Athlon II x2 250 overclocked to 4Ghz,corsair value select ram 1333mhz overclocked to 1636mhz and an MSI 6770 overclocked to 960/1250. Could you make an exception and add me to your club?


Ahhh man I wish I could but 1440p only. But you are ALWAYS welcome to join the conversations


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ahhh man I wish I could but 1440p only. But you are ALWAYS welcome to join the conversations


Thnx:thumb:


----------



## Descadent

well crap, Korean Crossover LED-P are on sale for $30 off and I just bought two more.

I have to buy cards now. just debating on 2gb vs 4gb. I don't use AA at 1440p and if I do it's fxaa.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well crap, Korean Crossover LED-P are on sale for $30 off and I just bought two more.
> I have to buy cards now. just debating on 2gb vs 4gb. I don't use AA at 1440p and if I do it's fxaa.


than you dont really need to get a 4GB GPU. Look at the 2nd post of this thread, Under usefull links, I posted a comment's link on this thread. Qu1ckset explains why you will not need a 4GB GPU or why you might if you are using mods.

Let me know when your monitors arrive and i will add them to the list as well.

So I am now assuming that you will sell your 570?

Which GPU are you planing to purchase now? 670? 680? or maybe ATI?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> than you dont really need to get a 4GB GPU. Look at the 2nd post of this thread, Under usefull links, I posted a comment's link on this thread. Qu1ckset explains why you will not need a 4GB GPU or why you might if you are using mods.
> 
> Let me know when your monitors arrive and i will add them to the list as well.
> 
> So I am now assuming that you will sell your 570?
> 
> Which GPU are you planing to purchase now? 670? 680? or maybe ATI?


Don't think it's neccessary to have 4gb for 7680x1440?

and yes I will sell my 570 classy and I'm planning on going with 670s. I wanted to switch to amd this time, but It would cost me even more in adapters since I can use both dvi ports on 1 card and for 3rd monitor I can use a dvi port on second card with nvidia. plus that borderlands 2 physX lol.

edit: checked that link you were talking about in second post, looks like recommendation is 4gb for surround, if i read it right lol.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well crap, Korean Crossover LED-P are on sale for $30 off and I just bought two more.
> I have to buy cards now. just debating on 2gb vs 4gb. I don't use AA at 1440p and if I do it's fxaa.


If your planning on running 3 of these 1440p monitors, get the 4gb nvidea or 3gb amd cards and you will alot of horse power to run games at the resolution on max, like 3way sli/xfire 7970/680s to play with good fps


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> than you dont really need to get a 4GB GPU. Look at the 2nd post of this thread, Under usefull links, I posted a comment's link on this thread. Qu1ckset explains why you will not need a 4GB GPU or why you might if you are using mods.
> 
> Let me know when your monitors arrive and i will add them to the list as well.
> 
> So I am now assuming that you will sell your 570?
> 
> Which GPU are you planing to purchase now? 670? 680? or maybe ATI?


He didn't say anything about 3x 1440p, and that's a completely different story. 2GB is not enough for 1440p surround for high-end games, simple as that.


----------



## Alatar

Not sure if there was supposed to be some form for joining but if there was I couldn't find it









Anyways Crossover 27Q LED-P and a GTX590 from Asus here


----------



## Qu1ckset

To be honest I think we shud have to post pics of are monitor to be added to the club from now on, but that's up to the OP, what do you guys think?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Don't think it's neccessary to have 4gb for 7680x1440?
> and yes I will sell my 570 classy and I'm planning on going with 670s. I wanted to switch to amd this time, but It would cost me even more in adapters since I can use both dvi ports on 1 card and for 3rd monitor I can use a dvi port on second card with nvidia. plus that borderlands 2 physX lol.
> edit: checked that link you were talking about in second post, looks like recommendation is 4gb for surround, if i read it right lol.


I totally ignored the fact that you would go surround sorry about that. In that case YES 4GB is a must for you. I thought we were still talking about single monitor but thats my bad 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> He didn't say anything about 3x 1440p, and that's a completely different story. 2GB is not enough for 1440p surround for high-end games, simple as that.


Yep true. 2GB not good for even 1080p surround i believe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Not sure if there was supposed to be some form for joining but if there was I couldn't find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways Crossover 27Q LED-P and a GTX590 from Asus here


Well Qu1ckset is right. Maybe I will be asking of pictures from now on... I am adding you on the list for now and will be giving an announcement in the OP in the near future. I will add one picture of fellow OCN members setup right next to their name on the OP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> To be honest I think we shud have to post pics of are monitor to be added to the club from now on, but that's up to the OP, what do you guys think?


I believe you are right. I will be working on it.

I wont be asking for pictures from the already signed members, but it would be nice if they add pictures so I can attach that picture next to their name on the OP.


----------



## iARDAs

Ok guys from now on new members will have to show a picture of their monitor with their name attached on a word file or something like that.

Example



I am attaching 1 picture per person to the list on the OP so make sure you have a nice picture 

At this stage I beleive it would be sufficient that members only show their monitors and names.

I am not sure if we should also ask for proof of the GPUs though but if the club wants it, i will add it. For now I will pass on it. Since we are a 1440p and above club, the most important thing is the 1440p or above monitor.

EDIT :

I also started a Steam Group.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocn1440pandabove

I know we have an OCN group, but i will see if a OCN 1440p group kicks in as well. The group is invite only by the way.

If the group kicks off, I will be asking for someone to create a OCN 1440p+ avatar for the group.


----------



## TomiKazi

I don't believe pictures as proof are necessary. Of course, pictures ARE nice to have.


----------



## iARDAs

Well at first I thought pictures are not neccesarry too, but since it will be a nice touch and a good way to see setups of fellow OCN members, I wanted to put that option lately.

Again I WILL NOT make it a requirement for already listed members, but will require it from the new comers if it wont be much of a hassle.

I am not going to be a hard ass and say that, "if you dont have a picture than there is no way in life you wont be in the club" but for proof purposes I am adding pictures from members next to their name on the OP.

@ TomiKazi

I will add that picture since you are an older member, but if it wont be a much of a hassle can you have a wordpad open and write your name on the screen than take the picture?

Nice wallpaper btw. My wife just walked it and wanted me to have a wallpaper like that too. Lol.


----------



## Alatar

pics from me as well:

monitor:



GPU:


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> pics from me as well:
> monitor:
> 
> GPU:


Perfect thank you









I added the picture of your monitor on the OP. For now I am not adding the GPU pictures, but might do so later so it is good that you posted it in advance.

You are the first 590 of the club 

How is it in 1440p?

I used to own a 590 before too but had to sell it.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> He didn't say anything about 3x 1440p, and that's a completely different story. 2GB is not enough for 1440p surround for high-end games, simple as that.


Based on my experience of running 10 megapixels with just 1 GB (3x 1440p is about 11 megapixels) I would say it depends on settings so its not quite as simple. If you can tolerate no AA or low AA levels then 2 GB will be perfectly adequate even for reasonably modern games, unless we are talking there about extra large texture packs and stuff. Sure, 3+ GB is better and more "future proof" but you can be perfectly fine, for now, with 2 GB as well.

Speaking of AA, its horribly overdone nowadays, especially considering the relatively high pixel density displays in use nowadays. AA had some point back when people used 1024x768 on 19'' to 21'' displays. A human with 20/20 vision can not tell the difference between no AA and 2x or any higher number of AA at a distance of ~70 cm from a 23'' 1920x1080 screen (~110 dpi). This statement is based on the physical limitations of a human eye. Any higher resolution, virtual or otherwise means that the light sensitive cells in your eye central part (where they are the most dense) that several pixels end up on the same cell which average them out, more precisely image of white and black lines at higher density appears as a gray. So in a essence if you are sitting at ~2 feet from your ~110 dpi screen (23'' for a 1920x1ˇ080 or 27'' for 2560x1440) your eye has a "hardware AA" that kicks in so you don't need to waste a processing power for doing what nature already does for you.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Perfect thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the picture of your monitor on the OP. For now I am not adding the GPU pictures, but might do so later so it is good that you posted it in advance.
> 
> You are the first 590 of the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it in 1440p?
> 
> I used to own a 590 before too but had to sell it.


So far it has done just fine. No slowdowns or anything in any of the games I've tried. Sure it could have some more vram but the brute force of two full fermis is still there. For example I much prefer it over a 2GB GTX670 that I benched on my rig. The 590 is noticeably better.

Looking to go GK110 when those pop up though


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Based on my experience of running 10 megapixels with just 1 GB (3x 1440p is about 11 megapixels) I would say it depends on settings so its not quite as simple. If you can tolerate no AA or low AA levels then 2 GB will be perfectly adequate even for reasonably modern games, unless we are talking there about extra large texture packs and stuff. Sure, 3+ GB is better and more "future proof" but you can be perfectly fine, for now, with 2 GB as well.
> Speaking of AA, its horribly overdone nowadays, especially considering the relatively high pixel density displays in use nowadays. AA had some point back when people used 1024x768 on 19'' to 21'' displays. A human with 20/20 vision can not tell the difference between no AA and 2x or any higher number of AA at a distance of ~70 cm from a 23'' 1920x1080 screen (~110 dpi). This statement is based on the physical limitations of a human eye. Any higher resolution, virtual or otherwise means that the light sensitive cells in your eye central part (where they are the most dense) that several pixels end up on the same cell which average them out, more precisely image of white and black lines at higher density appears as a gray. So in a essence if you are sitting at ~2 feet from your ~110 dpi screen (23'' for a 1920x1ˇ080 or 27'' for 2560x1440) your eye has a "hardware AA" that kicks in so you don't need to waste a processing power for doing what nature already does for you.


good explanation and +rep for that.

I agree with you in most cases but still I would go for a 4GB card on a 1440p surround setup because I do game in modern games most of the time. Crysis 2 and Battlefield 3 are using my vrams on a single monitor a lot. If a person already has a 2GB GPU with a 1440p surround than he might stick with it but if he is to purchase a new GPU, a 4GB would be beneficial.

Also I do agree on AA. I use FXAA only and turning MSAA off, however i do notice a very small difference in BF3 between no AA and 2xMSAA.. Though i can not tell the difference between 4xMSAA and 2xMSAA.

A person CAN use no MSAA in any game on 1440p and he would be just fine. He wouldnt be "settled", but would be just fine.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So far it has done just fine. No slowdowns or anything in any of the games I've tried. Sure it could have some more vram but the brute force of two full fermis is still there. For example I much prefer it over a 2GB GTX670 that I benched on my rig. The 590 is noticeably better.
> Looking to go GK110 when those pop up though


I did switch to 670 2GB from 590 and i can honestly say that 590 was a tad better than my Gigabyte 670.

I never felt any microstuttering as well. I used to love that card but had to sell it because 2nd hand of a 590 in Turkey is a disaster. I had to sell it before keplers became more popular.. Now i have a 670 4GB and will be SLIing it on my bday hopefully.

I wish NVIDIA was smarter and added more Vram on their dual GPU cards.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> good explanation and +rep for that.
> 
> I agree with you in most cases but still I would go for a 4GB card on a 1440p surround setup because I do game in modern games most of the time. Crysis 2 and Battlefield 3 are using my vrams on a single monitor a lot. If a person already has a 2GB GPU with a 1440p surround than he might stick with it but if he is to purchase a new GPU, a 4GB would be beneficial.
> 
> Also I do agree on AA. I use FXAA only and turning MSAA off, however i do notice a very small difference in BF3 between no AA and 2xMSAA.. Though i can not tell the difference between 4xMSAA and 2xMSAA.
> 
> A person CAN use no MSAA in any game on 1440p and he would be just fine. He wouldnt be "settled", but would be just fine.


Oh I'm not arguing that more is better. Given a choice I would pick larger vRAM buffer without second thought if the price difference is sufficiently low. Extra texture packs, more headroom, more future proof, etc etc. Its definitely good to have more.

All humans are not with 20/20 vision either, some go beyond that so its entirely possible that some people can tell the difference between no AA and 2x or even 4x AA at the mentioned distance.

I think that the AA levels above x8 were invented for marketing purposes before surround/eyefinity came around. Back then the card makers seemed to face an issue that games did not really need that additional horsepower they were offering so some games implemented very high levels of AA and all the sudden 1 GB of vRAM started to kinda make sense even at 1920x1080 which started to get into mainstram use back then. Well .. until eyefinity and surround came around and all the sudden 1 GB is not that much anymore.


----------



## Descadent

Is it better go to sli 670 4gb or get a 690? (sli 680 4gb are more than a 690 so I won't be doing that) for 7680x1440 and again I won't be running msaa, just fxaa if I run any aa at all.

Thanks.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Is it better go to sli 670 4gb or get a 690? (sli 680 4gb are more than a 690 so I won't be doing that) for 7680x1440 and again I won't be running msaa, just fxaa if I run any aa at all.
> Thanks.


Honestly if i were you i would go 670 4GB SLI with 1440p surround.

We have a total of 7 members with 690s on the club. None with surround setups though.

But i would go with a 670 4GB SLI which would cost around a single 690 anyway.

If you were not gaming in surround I could go for the 690 as it would produce less heat, noise, and power consumption than a 670 SLI AFAIK


----------



## TomiKazi

Okay, updated the picture. It's not that sharp, I would've used the one from my previous post. Note the usb cable of the webcam coming from the screen. It has 3 usb 3.0 connectors.


Image source:http://wallpaperswide.com/shinryaku_ika_musume-wallpapers.html


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Okay, updated the picture. It's not that sharp, I would've used the one from my previous post. Note the usb cable of the webcam coming from the screen. It has 3 usb 3.0 connectors.
> 
> Image source:http://wallpaperswide.com/shinryaku_ika_musume-wallpapers.html


The picture is JUST fine. Thank you 

Nice that you have so many inputs on your TV. Most of our Korean IPSs here only have a Dual DVI input thats all 

Can't complain though.

I always love how bright the Samsung Displays are. Many people find them to be too colorful but I love it. MY TV is also a Samsung 8 Series 3D LED TV and loving it so much. I am sure the colors on your display are also kick ass


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The picture is JUST fine. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice that you have so many inputs on your TV. Most of our Korean IPSs here only have a Dual DVI input thats all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't complain though.
> 
> I always love how bright the Samsung Displays are. Many people find them to be too colorful but I love it. MY TV is also a Samsung 8 Series 3D LED TV and loving it so much. I am sure the colors on your display are also kick ass


Well, I'm no colour expert and I don't have any calibration device, but it looks really good. There is a good difference to see between my older 226CW and this one.
This screen can be really bright, actually too bright for my liking. I have it at 22/100 right now, which is good. Too much brightness strains my eyes. (although I think it's also because of the weak lightning I have in my room at times)

Yes, a lot of connection features, but no HDMI, although this can be easily solved by using a switch of course. The newer S27A850*T* does have HDMI. Not that I need HDMI at all.


----------



## Descadent

I will be choosing either of these for sli. which one should I choose. The galaxy has non ref pcb and obvious better cooling.. I usually have stuck with evga but this galaxy card looks really nice.

I will add I got $20 off at Amazon, so only choosing amazon for that reason, and on yeah PRIME!

Galaxy:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008LTJR06/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

evga: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-04G-P4-2673-KR/dp/B007Z3HZLM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1345658534&sr=1-1&keywords=670+4gb

thanks for everyone's input today


----------



## kcuestag

I'd go with the EVGA mainly because of their amazing customer support service. They are the best brand for GPU's out there in my opinion, it's a huge shame they don't offer AMD graphic cards, because they are amazing.


----------



## iARDAs

I am with kcuestag in this one.

Normally I would advice anyone purchasing a 670 to purchase one with a 680 PCB. I beleive the Galaxy one is a 680 PCB and evga is not. ( i might be wrong please correct me if so) but i would still go with Evga.

FOR sli reference designs tend to be better by the way.

@ everyone else.

After using 1440p in internet surfing, i just wished that more sites were optimized for 1440p.

You have all these emypty space left and right. I hate it.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am with kcuestag in this one.
> 
> Normally I would advice anyone purchasing a 670 to purchase one with a 680 PCB. I beleive the Galaxy one is a 680 PCB and evga is not. ( i might be wrong please correct me if so) but i would still go with Evga.
> 
> FOR sli reference designs tend to be better by the way.
> 
> @ everyone else.
> 
> After using 1440p in internet surfing, i just wished that more sites were optimized for 1440p.
> 
> You have all these emypty space left and right. I hate it.


making decision worse as I always go with evga but......, and just hit cntrl + to make it bigger, haha


----------



## Descadent

really leaning on that galaxy after this review http://pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Galaxy-GeForce-GTX-670-GC-4GB-Graphics-Card-Review


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> really leaning on that galaxy after this review http://pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Galaxy-GeForce-GTX-670-GC-4GB-Graphics-Card-Review


It does look like a good card to. Whicheevr one you get, I am sure you will not regret it.

I recently purchased a Zotac GTX 670 4GB. It has a 680 PCB and cooler. Happy with the little sucker as well but I believe it is not available on amazon.com. 680 4GB is though. Zotac offers 5 years warranty when registered btw.


----------



## Plex

I'm sure a lot of those cards will be just fine, honestly.

Me, personally? I refuse to buy anything other than EVGA for my graphics. I've actually had THE support manager call my cell phone once on a Friday evening to help facilitate a return and make sure I was happy. I reward things like that with my undivided loyalty. Since then, I've given EVGA probably about ~$1,000 a year in sales. It's why marketing and support is such a big deal. Companies that don't put a huge emphasis on that kind of stuff have no idea what they're missing out on. Brand loyalty still VERY much exists in this world, especially in our industry. Combine that with lifetime warranties? Sold.


----------



## Descadent

well apparently amazon won't do the borderlands 2 promotion with the galaxy card even knowing EVERY SINGLE other 6 series card has it. Nvidia specially says 660ti and up on the promotion.

so might be evga after all


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> I'm sure a lot of those cards will be just fine, honestly.
> Me, personally? I refuse to buy anything other than EVGA for my graphics. I've actually had THE support manager call my cell phone once on a Friday evening to help facilitate a return and make sure I was happy. I reward things like that with my undivided loyalty. Since then, I've given EVGA probably about ~$1,000 a year in sales. It's why marketing and support is such a big deal. Companies that don't put a huge emphasis on that kind of stuff have no idea what they're missing out on. Brand loyalty still VERY much exists in this world, especially in our industry. Combine that with lifetime warranties? Sold.


I agree with you on that.

If i was to live in the States, I would always go Evga.

Too bad we dont carry Evga brand here, and if something bad happens to my card, it would be a headache to send it back even to Europe/ Thats why I have to stick with local brands in my case.

I hope one day Evga makes the move to the Turkish market.


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am with kcuestag in this one.
> 
> Normally I would advice anyone purchasing a 670 to purchase one with a 680 PCB. I beleive the Galaxy one is a 680 PCB and evga is not. ( i might be wrong please correct me if so) but i would still go with Evga.
> 
> FOR sli reference designs tend to be better by the way.
> 
> @ everyone else.
> 
> After using 1440p in internet surfing, i just wished that more sites were optimized for 1440p.
> 
> You have all these emypty space left and right. I hate it.


But you can have two pages open at the same time @ 1280*1440. I do it all the time.


----------



## Descadent

owell got the evga, amazon didn't want give borderlands 2 for free on the galaxy card.

at least got step up program too because at 7680x1440 i'm sure I'm going to want next gen cards desperately.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> But you can have two pages open at the same time @ 1280*1440. I do it all the time.


Yeah maybe i should surf like that from now on good point 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> owell got the evga, amazon didn't want give borderlands 2 for free on the galaxy card.
> at least got step up program too because at 7680x1440 i'm sure I'm going to want next gen cards desperately.


So did you purchase 2 of these cards or 1?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So did you purchase 2 of these cards or 1?


two.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> two.


Enjoy them.

Let me know when they arrive so I will update your info on the list.

Take a picture with your name when your other 2 monitors also arrive


----------



## bjgrenke

I'm in. Definitely not going back to 1080p.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> 
> I'm in. Definitely not going back to 1080p.


Added you and welcome...

No one is going back to 1080p after 1440p


----------



## Descadent

good thing about 1440p. imo it might be only tech thats ahead of it's time. I think it will be a while till we are replacing these monitors.

hopefully. or my wife might divorce me next spending spree i go on.


----------



## Hogwasher

On vacation in Hawaii right now but when I get home next week I'll upload a pic of mine


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> good thing about 1440p. imo it might be only tech thats ahead of it's time. I think it will be a while till we are replacing these monitors.
> hopefully. or my wife might divorce me next spending spree i go on.


my wife will also divorce me even if i will purchase a mouse pad... I spent so much money lately on my PC but loving it so much.

Joking aside my wife asked me if i would get a new monitor again since i purchased my 120hz 3Dvision Acer monitor about 7-8 months ago. And my response to her was. " there isn't any better monitor than this"

Of course I meant it in resolution and inch wise. 30" 1600p would be too much for my desk so I can not think of getting another 27" 1440p monitor. I doubt that the next gen GPUs will also support over 1600p anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> On vacation in Hawaii right now but when I get home next week I'll upload a pic of mine


Enjoy the vacation bro  Swim but careful with the sharks. They don't fool around.


----------



## Evil-Jester

right now i got a Dell U2410 @ 1920X1200 @ 60Hrz and a Samsung S27A950 at 1920X1080 @120Hrz and i although i like the 120 Hrz i also have no issues with FPS games on my dell so would it be worth it to pick up a 1440P monitor even at 60Hrz??? i would have to dell off my Dell or Samsung first as i dont need 3 monitors lol 2 is more then lots....


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*
> 
> right now i got a Dell U2410 @ 1920X1200 @ 60Hrz and a Samsung S27A950 at 1920X1080 @120Hrz and i although i like the 120 Hrz i also have no issues with FPS games on my dell so would it be worth it to pick up a 1440P monitor even at 60Hrz??? i would have to dell off my Dell or Samsung first as i dont need 3 monitors lol 2 is more then lots....


I also upgraded from a 120hz monitor. I do agree that 120hz gaming is a smoother experience but 60hz gaming is still smooth.

The difference of 1440p vs 1080p for me was much more than the difference between 120hz and 60hz.

After gaming in 1440p, you wont want to game in 1080p even if it was 240hz  (at least thats how I feel, can not speak for everyone)


----------



## ChaosAD

You can add me, Samsung S27A850D with GTX670.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> You can add me, Samsung S27A850D with GTX670.


Hey there bro 

Starting from today, a picture is actually looked for in order to join the club.

I would really appreciate it if you can attach a picture of your monitor with your name written on a wordpad or something like that.

If you dont have the means to do so please let me know.

You will be the 2nd Samsung of the club.


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey there bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting from today, a picture is actually looked for in order to join the club.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you can attach a picture of your monitor with your name written on a wordpad or something like that.
> 
> If you dont have the means to do so please let me know.
> 
> You will be the 2nd Samsung of the club.


The third. Three S27A850D's.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> The third. Three S27A850D's.


my bad

Third


----------



## pioneerisloud

Fine, here's my pictures. Please excuse the blurriness, it was shot with a really cheapy camera phone. I can't get my user name in there either as that phone is now dead, so I have zero cameras at all now.


----------



## bigmac11

mistake


----------



## TheExile

Samsung S27B970D run by a Sapphire Vapor-X 7970.

Edit: Sorry will add pictures when I get a chance.

As a side note I'm new to 1440p and would like to know if there is a way to change the text size on just the 1440p monitor and leave my second 1080p monitor at 100% size. Right now I have it set to 125% text but that changes both and makes the text on my second monitor huge.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> Samsung S27B970D run by a Sapphire Vapor-X 7970.
> As a side note I'm new to 1440p and would like to know if there is a way to change the text size on just the 1440p monitor and leave my second 1080p monitor at 100% size. Right now I have it set to 125% text but that changes both and makes the text on my second monitor huge.


I almost bought that monitor.

But the stand is far, far too ugly for me. Plus it doesn't have a card reader like the U2711


----------



## TheExile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I almost bought that monitor.
> But the stand is far, far too ugly for me. Plus it doesn't have a card reader like the U2711


I bought it because I like the colors a lot more on a glossy display and all that left me with was this, a cinema display or a korean monitor. I personally like the stand and the fact that it isn't as thick as some of the other 1440p monitors out there. I have no use for a card reader and would just get a usb powered one if I really cared. To each their own though.


----------



## RB Snake

Even though I've already been added here are my pics


----------



## Marcsrx

Will post pics when I get home.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> I bought it because I like the colors a lot more on a glossy display and all that left me with was this, a cinema display or a korean monitor. I personally like the stand and the fact that it isn't as thick as some of the other 1440p monitors out there. I have no use for a card reader and would just get a usb powered one if I really cared. To each their own though.


The only reason I considered the Samsung is for the glass. I prefer glass myself. But the U2711 is beaufitul in my opinion, and had too many features to pass up. Especially for it's price compared to the Samsung.

(I wouldn't have opted with a cinema or Korean either.) I've had several USB powered card readers, but they've all had some sort of issues. I'm hoping the card reader in the U2711 is quality. I'm sure it will be.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am with kcuestag in this one.
> 
> Normally I would advice anyone purchasing a 670 to purchase one with a 680 PCB. I beleive the Galaxy one is a 680 PCB and evga is not. ( i might be wrong please correct me if so) but i would still go with Evga.
> 
> FOR sli reference designs tend to be better by the way.
> 
> @ everyone else.
> 
> After using 1440p in internet surfing, i just wished that more sites were optimized for 1440p.
> 
> You have all these emypty space left and right. I hate it.



It's not that bad actually, I mean ok this screenshot looks bad but considering how wide the screen actually is it might be more annoying to move your head at each line break








Granted mine is 5400x1920 so a bit wider than your single 1440p screen. Also, I must point out that as these are IPS screens then work excellent in portrait mode. 1440 wide and 2560 high works very good even with sites fixed for 1024 width. All you need for that is a suitable VESA mount which cheapest wallmounts that are actually useful going for as low as ~15$.

Edit: I must add that having ultrawide screen works well for all those 57 tabs I have open in my webbrowser


----------



## mcrbradbury

i was thinking of going to 27" soon
So I'm curious to know,
i play bf3 maxed out, and have 2 monitors. i don't run much in the background, just TS and maybe steam or something.
will my 580 1.5GB cards cry?
i wouldn't want less than 60FPS, currently at 1080p can easily get 100-120FPS playing.
what do you guys reckon?

EDIT: yes, i did see the post about VRAM, i was wondering about 2 monitors.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcrbradbury*
> 
> i was thinking of going to 27" soon
> So I'm curious to know,
> i play bf3 maxed out, and have 2 monitors. i don't run much in the background, just TS and maybe steam or something.
> will my 580 1.5GB cards cry?
> i wouldn't want less than 60FPS, currently at 1080p can easily get 100-120FPS playing.
> what do you guys reckon?


I would speculate (as I don't play myself BF3) that you should be fine as long as you lower the AA level manually to x2. A 1440p screen is approx 3.6 megapixels while a 1080p screen is about 2 megapixels so you should hit at approx 55% of your current frame rate putting you into the ~60 fps. As long as you dont hit the vRAM wall - you know when you will as when vRAM runs out the frame rate just drops off the cliff. But by some manual tweaking of settings it can be fine tuned just fine to conserve vRAM at the expense of settings which do not affect the visual quality a lot, stuff like blur, AA, etc.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Fine, here's my pictures. Please excuse the blurriness, it was shot with a really cheapy camera phone. I can't get my user name in there either as that phone is now dead, so I have zero cameras at all now.


Added the middle picture  Thank you pioneer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> Samsung S27B970D run by a Sapphire Vapor-X 7970.
> Edit: Sorry will add pictures when I get a chance.
> As a side note I'm new to 1440p and would like to know if there is a way to change the text size on just the 1440p monitor and leave my second 1080p monitor at 100% size. Right now I have it set to 125% text but that changes both and makes the text on my second monitor huge.


I will be adding you when you post the picture  Samsungs are getting more and more it seams. Is your model a newer model than S27A850D?

Also about your question, i have no idea but it would be a useful information and if it is possible to do what you want, i will sticky the answer on the 2nd post of this thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> Even though I've already been added here are my pics


Added the 2nd picture. Thank you 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> Will post pics when I get home.


Waiting 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> 
> It's not that bad actually, I mean ok this screenshot looks bad but considering how wide the screen actually is it might be more annoying to move your head at each line break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted mine is 5400x1920 so a bit wider than your single 1440p screen. Also, I must point out that as these are IPS screens then work excellent in portrait mode. 1440 wide and 2560 high works very good even with sites fixed for 1024 width. All you need for that is a suitable VESA mount which cheapest wallmounts that are actually useful going for as low as ~15$.
> Edit: I must add that having ultrawide screen works well for all those 57 tabs I have open in my webbrowser


I am actually thinking of getting a newer stand to take advantage of the portrait mode. However there is a cabinet above my monitor, I am afraid that the monitor might not have enough room to tilt.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcrbradbury*
> 
> i was thinking of going to 27" soon
> So I'm curious to know,
> i play bf3 maxed out, and have 2 monitors. i don't run much in the background, just TS and maybe steam or something.
> will my 580 1.5GB cards cry?
> i wouldn't want less than 60FPS, currently at 1080p can easily get 100-120FPS playing.
> what do you guys reckon?
> EDIT: yes, i did see the post about VRAM, i was wondering about 2 monitors.


Well to answer your question. I believe that for BF3 1.5GB is not enough for ultra settings. I am gaming at ULTRA with only FXAA no MSAA and I can see that in some levels online i hit around 1900 GB of vram. Playing the game on HIGH should bring it down lower though. But trust me even if you game on Medium in 1440p, i would still prefer it over Ultra in 1080p. If your had the 3GB 580 than I am sure that vram wouldnt bottleneck in Ultra settings and you could game around 60fps. The performance hit of 1440p against 1080p is roughly around 30-40% as far as I can tell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I would speculate (as I don't play myself BF3) that you should be fine as long as you lower the AA level manually to x2. A 1440p screen is approx 3.6 megapixels while a 1080p screen is about 2 megapixels so you should hit at approx 55% of your current frame rate putting you into the ~60 fps. As long as you dont hit the vRAM wall - you know when you will as when vRAM runs out the frame rate just drops off the cliff. But by some manual tweaking of settings it can be fine tuned just fine to conserve vRAM at the expense of settings which do not affect the visual quality a lot, stuff like blur, AA, etc.


I believe he would have to lower the AA level to 0 to be honest. Any kind of AA in BF3 increases the vram considerably. The only exception could be FXAA as its performance impact is minimal.


----------



## Descadent

yup just run fxaa if any aa at all in bf3 at 1440p. msaa at 1440p is just about useless, unless you press your nose to the screen and stare for jaggies


----------



## TomiKazi

The S27B970D is a glossy screen. I think it at least features better quality control (which is quite sucky on the 850D I believe) and it is calibrated out of the box. It's more for professional use, and more expensive







. It features the same PLS technology.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @ everyone else.
> 
> After using 1440p in internet surfing, i just wished that more sites were optimized for 1440p.
> 
> You have all these emypty space left and right. I hate it.


Lol u get used to it.
Just hate that the monitors are too good for 720p that it looks like 480p fullscreen xD


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Lol u get used to it.
> Just hate that the monitors are too good for 720p that it looks like 480p fullscreen xD


I started using 2 webpages side by side which resulted in better online surfing to be honest. 

I also agree that 720p sucks when made full screen in our monitor lol 

I had to watch a youtube clip today, it was 240p. I fulscreened it and it was a total disaster. I just realized that I can no longer tolerate anything lower than 720p.

@ everyone else

I started Portal 1 yesterday and just finished it. Last time i played it, it was with my gaming laptop. Playing portal in 1440p at a 27" screen was a joy.

I can't wait to play Portal 2.


----------



## TheExile

Yes the S27B970D is a newer model, it was a decent price on Newegg and I think it was worth the premium over the 850D personally. Here are my pictures, not the most over the top setup nor the best pictures, but I'm happy with it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> Yes the S27B970D is a newer model, it was a decent price on Newegg and I think it was worth the premium over the 850D personally. Here are my pictures, not the most over the top setup nor the best pictures, but I'm happy with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey there Exile

Thank you for the pics. I added your first picture to the list on the OP. The monitor looks great. You will probably not have to change your monitor for at least 3-4 years 

We now have 3 Apple and 3 Samsung monitors on the club 

7970 is also following 680 closely on the list.

it seems that over half of the members in the club have a 6xx nvidia gpu or a 7xxx series ati gpu.

Also it seems that people using 1600p displays do not prefer Korean monitors at all. Interesting point as in 1440p over half of the clup use the Korean Displays.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm surprised only 6 people with the Dell U2711 have signed into the club, it's a lovely monitor.


----------



## Methos07

I had the U3011 over a year ago, but sold it because it was just too much money for a single monitor. Could't justify it, to be honest. But 700ish for two Korean 1440's was a really great purchase, for me.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm surprised only 6 people with the Dell U2711 have signed into the club, it's a lovely monitor.


I am telling you. Most people are like me hermano  I just wouldnt have spent a 1000$ for a Dell U2711 here in Turkey. Way too much money, but i am sure it is 100% worth it, no doubt. If it wasnt for these Korean monitors, i would probably still be gaming at 120hz 1080p. I hope that companies like Dell and HP can find a way to produce these panels cheaper without any/much quality cuts. I wonder if cost was not a factor, how many people would still lean towards the Korean monitors. Probably much less. Cost is the only reason. However I believe there are other people with Dell U2711s whom are either not interested or yet to find this club. For now there are 6 Dells and 6 Achievias on the club (1440p wise)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I had the U3011 over a year ago, but sold it because it was just too much money for a single monitor. Could't justify it, to be honest. But 700ish for two Korean 1440's was a really great purchase, for me.


I would really like to test a u3011 one day but for my purpose it is just too big. 27" seems the biggest that I can handle at my desk for the moment, but maybe in time I will get used to it and want to upgrade to a 30" IPS panel. Who knows? 

Will you go surround eventually? or just have the 2 monitors?

Edit :

Methos your sig says 670 4gb SLI but i have you as a 680 on the list. Did i make a mistake on writing your setup? or do you have a 680 instead of the 670 SLI?


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Will you go surround eventually? or just have the 2 monitors?
> 
> Methos your sig says 670 4gb SLI but i have you as a 680 on the list. Did i make a mistake on writing your setup? or do you have a 680 instead of the 670 SLI?


Apologies, I recently went from a single 2GB 680 to SLI 670 4GB's.

Anyways, I used to have surround before, but didn't like the extra tweaking involved in getting games to play nice with it.


Then I had a single U3011



And now I have the Shimians.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Apologies, I recently went from a single 2GB 680 to SLI 670 4GB's.
> Anyways, I used to have surround before, but didn't like the extra tweaking involved in getting games to play nice with it.
> 
> Then I had a single U3011
> 
> And now I have the Shimians.


oh no need for apologies.

Well i deducted your 680 from the list now 7970 and 680 ties and 670 becomes the most popular GPU by some distance.

I also upgraded to a 4GB 670 from a 2GB 670. I will be going for SLI in 2 months hopefully. How is the performance? Do you see any microstuttering?

Also i agree on surround tweaking. Most games out there usually require you to tweak something in surround it seems.


----------



## Ralyn

Here's my Catleap;



(You can change me to a MSI 6970 lightning now in the table seems as of tomorrow that rig will be fixed.)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ralyn*
> 
> Here's my Catleap;
> 
> (You can change me to a MSI 6970 lightning now in the table seems as of tomorrow that rig will be fixed.)


Done updated it 

Thanks for the picture btw.

Your 6950 was the only 6950 in the club and now its gone 

Enjoy your 6970 hopefully after tomorow


----------



## Methos07

And this is officially my setup as of 5 minutes ago


----------



## iARDAs

Great.. Added that picture on the list.

Also arranged the entire list alphabetically. Now it is easier for me and others to find individuals.

God I miss mountain Dew


----------



## Shinjuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Great.. Added that picture on the list.
> 
> Also arranged the entire list alphabetically. Now it is easier for me and others to find individuals.
> 
> *God I miss mountain Dew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Me to! That is all I drank when I stayed in america.

We get it here in the uk, but it is some cheap rip off remake just like everything that gets ported from america.
Hershies etc. =/

I still drink it but it tastes meh compared to the real stuff.


----------



## Descadent

Got my 670 sc 4gb sli today. Definitely op for 1440p. I was getting 79-180fps in bf3 max with msaa off and over 200fps in cs go. My two other crossovers should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Majorhi

Running 6870's CF'd powering the Yamakasi.


----------



## Descadent

nice leds! what strips are you using?!


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> nice leds! what strips are you using?!


These


----------



## hyperlite1604

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperlite1604*
> 
> Just got my Achievia Shimian Qh270-Lite today!! I am loving it so far. Played Batman AA on it and it is amazing. I am using a EVGA 670 FTW.


Here is my picture!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Got my 670 sc 4gb sli today. Definitely op for 1440p. I was getting 79-180fps in bf3 max with msaa off and over 200fps in cs go. My two other crossovers should be here tomorrow.


Updated your GPUs. I will than update your monitors when they arrive. Take a picture though. It would also be nice to see Surround 1440p monitors 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Running 6870's CF'd powering the Yamakasi.


Lovely leds. I will get leds like these eventually. They do pimp up the case.

I also added your picture. Thank you 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperlite1604*
> 
> Here is my picture!


Added the picture.. Thank you


----------



## iARDAs

Mafia 2

Dirt 2

1440p

27"

WIN WIN WIN

Having a blast with those games.


----------



## Sazexa

Newegg needs to hurry up and drop the U2711 back down to $700. >


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Newegg needs to hurry up and drop the U2711 back down to $700. >


Are you on the market for a 1440p screen than?

on amazon U2711 is around 777$.

chepaer than the eg..

One last thing, why not pull the trigger on a Korean Display?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Are you on the market for a 1440p screen than?
> 
> on amazon U2711 is around 777$.
> 
> chepaer than the eg..
> 
> One last thing, why not pull the trigger on a Korean Display?


Warranty, features, design, inputs. I might have bought a U2713HM, but it dropped the card reader, composite, and component.

Also, obviously, these panels are a higher grade and don't allow screen defects.


----------



## Azefore

Updated my 1440p setup a bit, spoiler shows old one with my ghetto yoga blocks for monitors stands and previous monitor stand


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Warranty, features, design, inputs. I might have bought a U2713HM, but it dropped the card reader, composite, and component.


I totally agree with you on that one, also judging by your location I live 20 minutes away from you


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Updated my 1440p setup a bit, spoiler shows old one with my ghetto yoga blocks for monitors stands and previous monitor stand
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you on that one, also judging by your location I live 20 minutes away from you


Where do you live, my friend?! Maybe we even know each other!


----------



## Descadent

got my 2 other crossovers in today, unfortunately after 1 hr my left monitor monitor supply went dead., but all 3 crossovers have no dead pixels and extremely minor light bleed.

In the hr that I did play on surround it was crazy! 7680x1440 is just mind blowingly gorgeous.

with my 670 sc 4gb sli I was getting 42-70 fps in bf3 with no msaa and no hbao(just ssao) and everything else on Ultra. In crysis 2 on extremely high I was getting about 40-50 fps in multiplayer. CS GO 100-150fps

I've emailed the seller about the power supply, being that they are 13hrs ahead and it's already saturday there I'm not expecting a response to quickly.

I've been having a pity party all night though.

I'll have pics when it's all up and running


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Where do you live, my friend?! Maybe we even know each other!


It'd be Old Saybrook, CT, near Old Lyme and Mystic (kinda)


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> It'd be Old Saybrook, CT, near Old Lyme and Mystic (kinda)


Oh, that's not too far.

Maybe one of these days we can meet up somewhere and hang out. I could use some local computer/gaming buddies. Whenever I mention the word processor or hard drive, suddenly I'm using esoteric linguistics.

If you're fine with it, obviously. I don't want to seem like one of those internet creeps. ;]


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Warranty, features, design, inputs. I might have bought a U2713HM, but it dropped the card reader, composite, and component.
> Also, obviously, these panels are a higher grade and don't allow screen defects.


100% understandable reasons.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Updated my 1440p setup a bit, spoiler shows old one with my ghetto yoga blocks for monitors stands and previous monitor stand
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you on that one, also judging by your location I live 20 minutes away from you


So your latest setup is the 2nd picture than?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> got my 2 other crossovers in today, unfortunately after 1 hr my left monitor monitor supply went dead., but all 3 crossovers have no dead pixels and extremely minor light bleed.
> In the hr that I did play on surround it was crazy! 7680x1440 is just mind blowingly gorgeous.
> with my 670 sc 4gb sli I was getting 42-70 fps in bf3 with no msaa and no hbao(just ssao) and everything else on Ultra. In crysis 2 on extremely high I was getting about 40-50 fps in multiplayer. CS GO 100-150fps
> I've emailed the seller about the power supply, being that they are 13hrs ahead and it's already saturday there I'm not expecting a response to quickly.
> I've been having a pity party all night though.
> I'll have pics when it's all up and running


Ahh man that sux. Can't you find a power supply somewhere near where you live? It shouldnt be expensive and you could get your hands onto one faster. The ebay seller can also send you a new power supply and you can have one as a backup.


----------



## jameschisholm

When will we get 4k or 8k? As I don't want to buy a 1440 monitor if they're around the corner. If 4/8k is far off then I'm gonna get the dgm 27" 1440 monitor.


----------



## Xman2007

Count me in, Yamakasi Catleap 27" owner - GTX 570


----------



## TheExile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> When will we get 4k or 8k? As I don't want to buy a 1440 monitor if they're around the corner. If 4/8k is far off then I'm gonna get the dgm 27" 1440 monitor.


From what I understand they may be right around the corner, but to even get close to the 1440p market price I see it taking many years. So in that case, you will always be waiting, because at that point I'm sure a better monitor will be coming out and you'll be facing the same problem.

Here is an article on the ViewSonic 4k coming out:

http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1339570734

As it says its roughly the price of a new car and is geared towards professional editing use. So in my opinion unless you have that much money laying around, if you find a good deal on a 1440p monitor go for it.


----------



## jameschisholm

Well that has convinced me a 27" 1440p Monitor is worthy of a purchase this year! Thanks


----------



## TheExile

No problem, I'm sure you can ask anyone here who went from a 1080p to a 1440p monitor and they'll say they wouldn't go back. So you likely will not regret it if you make the switch.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ahh man that sux. Can't you find a power supply somewhere near where you live? It shouldnt be expensive and you could get your hands onto one faster. The ebay seller can also send you a new power supply and you can have one as a backup.


Trust me I've tried. Theres nothing around here with right power requirements or the right 4-pin din connector on the end.

I ordered a backup off ebay as I await on the seller to to respond, it's now 1am sunday morning over there right now and being weekend I'm not expecting a response really just yet. Accessorieswhole has been great with communication over the 3 monitors, I am sure they will respond.

It's such a buzz kill, I was looking forward to playing my ass off this weekend in 7680x1440. At least I got to play for about an hour, but /cry


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well that has convinced me a 27" 1440p Monitor is worthy of a purchase this year! Thanks


Good decision. Even if the 4k would release tomorrow to the mainstream the screens would be prohibitively expensive for the first couple of years at the very least.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Good decision. Even if the 4k would release tomorrow to the mainstream the screens would be prohibitively expensive for the first couple of years at the very least.


but would be so worth it, if games support it


----------



## y2kcamaross

Can anybody with 3 in surround running a pair of 2gb 670s or 2gb 680s comment on gaming performance?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> but would be so worth it, if games support it


Only relatively old or or particularly crappily coded games don't support resolutions above 2560x1600. Stuff like original X-Com series (which were from the DOS era) and .. umm ... Magic the Gathering: Tactics and ... I cant remember any more at the moment from the top of my head. There is couple more in my Steam list that refuse to run at resolutions above 2560x1600 (I have approx ~150 games on Steam I think although I have not yet tried all of them ofc).

Source engine, Unreal 3 engine, Crysis all run just fine at the resolution you throw at them as long as your FOV does not exceed 180 degrees.

I play at 5400x1920. Most games are happy to just use whatever resolution you have for your main screen in windows. Couple need additional convincing to run through the config files.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Can anybody with 3 in surround running a pair of 2gb 670s or 2gb 680s comment on gaming performance?


42-75 fps in bf3 all on ultra, no msaa or hbao(ssao on), wow 120fps+ on max, cs go 100-150fps, crysis 2 on very high was about 40-60 fps. my power supply on one monitor died before I could test gw2

using sli 670 sc 4gb


----------



## y2kcamaross

Ahh, guess i could still get them, and then a couple 780s should do better later on


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> When will we get 4k or 8k? As I don't want to buy a 1440 monitor if they're around the corner. If 4/8k is far off then I'm gonna get the dgm 27" 1440 monitor.


Man even if those monitors are released soon. i wonder if GPUs can support them. Isn't Kepler limited to 1600p max?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xman2007*
> 
> Count me in, Yamakasi Catleap 27" owner - GTX 570


Hey there Xman2007. You are always welcome to participate in the club but from the newcomes, I am asking for a picture to be taken if it is not too much of a hassle. The picture rule is there in the 1st post of this thread. I will gladly appreciate if you can do that sometime. Thank you 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well that has convinced me a 27" 1440p Monitor is worthy of a purchase this year! Thanks


Get that my friend. You will love 1440p.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Trust me I've tried. Theres nothing around here with right power requirements or the right 4-pin din connector on the end.
> I ordered a backup off ebay as I await on the seller to to respond, it's now 1am sunday morning over there right now and being weekend I'm not expecting a response really just yet. Accessorieswhole has been great with communication over the 3 monitors, I am sure they will respond.
> It's such a buzz kill, I was looking forward to playing my ass off this weekend in 7680x1440. At least I got to play for about an hour, but /cry


Yeah it must have been an enormous buzz kill. Sorry about that. Anyhow, I am sure the guys will respond you soon. I dont believe they work over the weekends. But it is good that you ordered a backup. It is always good to have a backup. I am also sure that the guys will send you a new unit and probably wont even ask you to return the old one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Good decision. Even if the 4k would release tomorrow to the mainstream the screens would be prohibitively expensive for the first couple of years at the very least.


man I doubt that even 7xx GPUs or 8XXXX Ati GPUS will support 4K  I mean as far as I know, the latest GPUs can only support 1600p. I doubt that they will make a jump to 4k soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Ahh, guess i could still get them, and then a couple 780s should do better later on


So are you thinking of going surround 1440p than? Your current 680 SLIs will also be great in 1440p.

Remember that if you are upgrading from a 120hz monitor, maintaning 1440p 60hz is a bit easier than maintaining 1080p 120hz.


----------



## iARDAs

I updated the benchamrking section of the club. I will be adding every kind of benchmarking results so users can have many different ideas.

Gaming benchmarks are also welcome.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> man I doubt that even 7xx GPUs or 8XXXX Ati GPUS will support 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean as far as I know, the latest GPUs can only support 1600p. I doubt that they will make a jump to 4k soon.


You should check their spec sheets







Current gen GPU's already support 4k resolutions and display-port 1.2 has enough bandwidth for that even.
Quote:


> Maximum Resolution HDMI 1.4a: 4096x3112 (via dongle)
> Maximum Resolution Mini DP 1.2: 4096x2160


From http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/radeon-hd-7870-eyefinity-6

Note that even 6xxx series AMD GPU's have HDMI 1.4a and DP 1.2 support so at most all it would take would be a BIOS update for putting the 4k display support into the last gen cards as well. While not in the listed specs for the 6xxx cards I would think they support the 4k already even without the BIOS update.

This card can actually do 6 of these displays as it has 6x mDP connectors. Ofc in reality it does not have enough vRAM for driving 6 of these but it should do fine on up to about 3x 4k displays vRAM wise.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> You should check their spec sheets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current gen GPU's already support 4k resolutions and display-port 1.2 has enough bandwidth for that even.
> From http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/radeon-hd-7870-eyefinity-6
> Note that even 6xxx series AMD GPU's have HDMI 1.4a and DP 1.2 support so at most all it would take would be a BIOS update for putting the 4k display support into the last gen cards as well. While not in the listed specs for the 6xxx cards I would think they support the 4k already even without the BIOS update.
> This card can actually do 6 of these displays as it has 6x mDP connectors. Ofc in reality it does not have enough vRAM for driving 6 of these but it should do fine on up to about 3x 4k displays vRAM wise.


Interesting here the retailers are advertising the Kepler series GPUs as 1600p max resolution.

I wouldn't know much about ATi though.

Anyway, even if they support 4K, you would need a hell of a setup to maintak 4K at 60fps in games.  However most people getting these 4K monitors might get them for other purposes besides gaming.

I can't imagine the juice needed for 4k.


----------



## Levesque

Gaming at 3X 2560X1600, or 7680X1600 here.









4X 7970 with 3X HP ZR30w.


----------



## Methos07

Well now, that was a good post to wake up to.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Gaming at 3X 2560X1600, or 7680X1600 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4X 7970 with 3X HP ZR30w.


What the hell do you do for a living, and how do I set myself up for that? lolol

Beautiful.


----------



## kakee

Little fun discussion here.
I run now 3x1 @ 4320x2560 @ 60Hz. Picture put later then i get finish this setup


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Gaming at 3X 2560X1600, or 7680X1600 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4X 7970 with 3X HP ZR30w.


Sweet Jesus!

Added you and now there are more 7970s than 680s in the club.

Amazing setup in everyway. Have fun with it. 

Out of curiousity can you run games like BF3 or Skyrim at 60fps stable maxed?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> Little fun discussion here.
> I run now 3x1 @ 4320x2560 @ 60Hz. Picture put later then i get finish this setup


2560p? What kind of monitors are you running?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Out of curiousity can you run games like BF3 or Skyrim at 60fps stable maxed?


I don't play BF3. Not my type of game. But Skyrim with TONS of mods is working perfectly fine. Over 150 hours in the game. Rock-stable, rock-solid for me.









And I'm a pharmacist. I'm the owner of 2 pharmacy, and a shopping mall, where one of my pharmacy is located. Studying hard, working hard, good relations with employes and the community supporting me = success.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I don't play BF3. Not my type of game. But Skyrim with TONS of mods is working perfectly fine. Over 150 hours in the game. Rock-stable, rock-solid for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm a pharmacist. I'm the owner of 2 pharmacy, and a shopping mall, where one of my pharmacy is located. Studying hard, working hard, good relations with employes and the community supporting me = success.


Quite a lot of business to run. Surprised you have the free time to enjoy such a set up.

Good job man, glad you're doing well!


----------



## kakee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 2560p? What kind of monitors are you running?


Yamakasi Catleap in portrait. See my rig.

And put in my signature


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> Yamakasi Catleap in portrait. See my rig.
> And put in my signature


dat 4k!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> When will we get 4k or 8k? As I don't want to buy a 1440 monitor if they're around the corner. If 4/8k is far off then I'm gonna get the dgm 27" 1440 monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Man even if those monitors are released soon. i wonder if GPUs can support them. Isn't Kepler limited to 1600p max?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xman2007*
> 
> Count me in, Yamakasi Catleap 27" owner - GTX 570
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there Xman2007. You are always welcome to participate in the club but from the newcomes, I am asking for a picture to be taken if it is not too much of a hassle. The picture rule is there in the 1st post of this thread. I will gladly appreciate if you can do that sometime. Thank you
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well that has convinced me a 27" 1440p Monitor is worthy of a purchase this year! Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get that my friend. You will love 1440p.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Trust me I've tried. Theres nothing around here with right power requirements or the right 4-pin din connector on the end.
> I ordered a backup off ebay as I await on the seller to to respond, it's now 1am sunday morning over there right now and being weekend I'm not expecting a response really just yet. Accessorieswhole has been great with communication over the 3 monitors, I am sure they will respond.
> It's such a buzz kill, I was looking forward to playing my ass off this weekend in 7680x1440. At least I got to play for about an hour, but /cry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it must have been an enormous buzz kill. Sorry about that. Anyhow, I am sure the guys will respond you soon. I dont believe they work over the weekends. But it is good that you ordered a backup. It is always good to have a backup. I am also sure that the guys will send you a new unit and probably wont even ask you to return the old one.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Good decision. Even if the 4k would release tomorrow to the mainstream the screens would be prohibitively expensive for the first couple of years at the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man I doubt that even 7xx GPUs or 8XXXX Ati GPUS will support 4K  I mean as far as I know, the latest GPUs can only support 1600p. I doubt that they will make a jump to 4k soon.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Ahh, guess i could still get them, and then a couple 780s should do better later on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you thinking of going surround 1440p than? Your current 680 SLIs will also be great in 1440p.
> 
> Remember that if you are upgrading from a 120hz monitor, maintaning 1440p 60hz is a bit easier than maintaining 1080p 120hz.
Click to expand...

I already have 1 catleap,i was contemplating surround


----------



## Descadent

do it! it's glorious in both landscape and portrait


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'm tempted to try and trade my Dell 3007WFP for three of those Korean 27's. Not sure if anybody would take me up on that trade though. Cash wise, it'd be a fair trade. Hmm....

Anybody have some thoughts on that? And no, I'm not posting this to actually make a trade, that's what the marketplace is for.







Just getting some ideas is all.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I'm tempted to try and trade my Dell 3007WFP for three of those Korean 27's. Not sure if anybody would take me up on that trade though. Cash wise, it'd be a fair trade. Hmm....
> Anybody have some thoughts on that? And no, I'm not posting this to actually make a trade, that's what the marketplace is for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting some ideas is all.


I've been thinking about getting some new monitors as well to go with my Dell U3011. It turns out that the old Dell 2007FPs are IPS and match _almost_ perfectly with the 30 inch Dells in portrait. I think I might give Dell a call and see if I can get a deal on 2 of them.

Might be something to consider if you want to keep the amazing quality and warranty Dell provides.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I'm tempted to try and trade my Dell 3007WFP for three of those Korean 27's. Not sure if anybody would take me up on that trade though. Cash wise, it'd be a fair trade. Hmm....
> Anybody have some thoughts on that? And no, I'm not posting this to actually make a trade, that's what the marketplace is for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting some ideas is all.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about getting some new monitors as well to go with my Dell U3011. It turns out that the old Dell 2007FPs are IPS and match _almost_ perfectly with the 30 inch Dells in portrait. I think I might give Dell a call and see if I can get a deal on 2 of them.
> 
> Might be something to consider if you want to keep the amazing quality and warranty Dell provides.
Click to expand...

I've already contemplated that. The Dell 2001FP's are also a perfect match.







Problem is finding them for a reasonable price. I don't want to spend $100+ on some old 4:3 aspect ratio LCD's that are more than likely used or refurbished (since they're so old).

I just want to try something new, I'm bored with just one monitor, lol. Need something to tweak with.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I've already contemplated that. The Dell 2001FP's are also a perfect match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is finding them for a reasonable price. I don't want to spend $100+ on some old 4:3 aspect ratio LCD's that are more than likely used or refurbished (since they're so old).
> I just want to try something new, I'm bored with just one monitor, lol. Need something to tweak with.


I know what you mean, I'm using a 24 and a 30 right now and it doesn't work for gaming. I would love to have 3 30 inch Dell monitors but the U3011 is just too much money.


----------



## Marcsrx

Heres my setup:


----------



## Descadent

got that faye reagon lol


----------



## Marcsrx

yeah someone posted it in the 1440p desktop section. couldn't resist. lollolol


----------



## l88bastar

Im in the club, but just barely








5400x1920 @ 120hz

















































And my Dogs are watercooled


----------



## kakee

^







Makes me more and more want to 5x1.


----------



## MenacingTuba

CrossOver 2720MDP & Samsung S27A850D with MSI Twin Frozr GTX 680 4gb+GTX 480 PhysX


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> Heres my setup:


Thank you for the picture. I added it 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Im in the club, but just barely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5400x1920 @ 120hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Dogs are watercooled


Hey there man. I am DROLLING over your setup. It really is amazing and I am speechless. However the club is actually for people with monitors that are 1440p or above. If I am not mistaken your monitors are not 1440p. If I am mistaken please do tell. Only Surround with 1440p or above monitors will be written on the list in the first page. You are 100% welcome to join our conversations though as it would be nice to hear your feedbacks. Again, AMAZING setup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrossOver 2720MDP & Samsung S27A850D with MSI Twin Frozr GTX 680 4gb+GTX 480 PhysX


Hahaha how much did you pay to fake the pics  lol

Anyhow. You are added to the list as well.

Question for you. I have a 670 GTX and will SLI it, but also wondering if i should add a 2nd GPU for physx. I am thinking of something smaller than a 480 though. Would you recommend a dedicated card for physx?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I'm tempted to try and trade my Dell 3007WFP for three of those Korean 27's. Not sure if anybody would take me up on that trade though. Cash wise, it'd be a fair trade. Hmm....
> Anybody have some thoughts on that? And no, I'm not posting this to actually make a trade, that's what the marketplace is for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting some ideas is all.


Well for one you would probably need another GPU for that  But besides that I believe you could give this a go. If someone does not trade, you can always sell and than purchase 3 Korean Monitors. I am not sure what I would do if I were you, but if you really want the surround experience go for it.


----------



## dnnk

Hey guys, i'm kinda new to buying a monitor and all this 1440p+ things & everything. I still have an 2009m HP monitor from 5 years ago, and i just got a couple of questions.

1) Would a single 6850 be able to handle a single monitor with 1440p (or higher)?
2) What monitor would anyone suggest?


----------



## iARDAs

hey there dnnk

1-) Yes you can game in 1440p with a 6850, but dont expect anything spectacular in my opinion. What is the VRAM on your GPU? Also what kind of performance are you getting in gaming at 1080p? Normally 1080p to 1440p, there is a performance sacrifice of 30-40%

If a game gives 50 fps in 1080p than it would give 30 or low 30s in 1440p. Keep that in mind.

Again although modern games such as Battlefield 3 and Skyrim might not be smooth and you would have to lower yoru settings a bit, i believe some older games should still perform well. Unfortunately as of now there isn't anyone with a 6850 in the club.

2-) What is your budget? If you are looking for a Korean monitor, Yamakasi seems the most popular, than Crossover, than Achievia. However they will all give you the same picture quality. YYou can not go wrong with any of them unless you are unlucky enough to get a bad monitor. Crossover seems to have a better stand thn Yamakasi. Achievias also look good.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I don't play BF3. Not my type of game. But Skyrim with TONS of mods is working perfectly fine. Over 150 hours in the game. Rock-stable, rock-solid for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm a pharmacist. I'm the owner of 2 pharmacy, and a shopping mall, where one of my pharmacy is located. Studying hard, working hard, good relations with employes and the community supporting me = success.


That's awesome! I'm working on becoming a pharmacist also, I heard pharmacist school is really hard though x.x


----------



## phinix-mike

Count me in!
Hazro HZ27WC 27"








GTX670 EVGA


----------



## Sazexa

My U2711 is coming in sometime today. So exciteddddddddd.


----------



## kakee

My setup


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinix-mike*
> 
> Count me in!
> Hazro HZ27WC 27"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX670 EVGA


Hey there mate... Nice setup  But a picture with your name is neccesary to be on the list from now on  Do you mind uploading a picture? The rules are in the 1st page  Thank you 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> My U2711 is coming in sometime today. So exciteddddddddd.


Amazing news. Remember to drop a picture of the monitor with your name and I will add you to the club. What is the first game you are going to play? 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> 
> My setup


An excellent use of 3 Yamakasi's. Excellent.

Do you mind uploading a picture with your name on the monitor? The rules are in the very first page. Do so and I will add you to the list. Yamakasis are becoming really popular lately.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> My U2711 is coming in sometime today. So exciteddddddddd.


Hell of a monitor, enjoy it!


----------



## iARDAs

I just realized that I could go to the preferences on any page in the forum and click yes for "view forums full width" and you can have better compatibility with 1440p. Nice.


----------



## Neo Zuko

What res or monitor setup is dual overclocked water cooled 680s good for? Getting at least one Dell U2713HM, I might get three but I doubt it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> What res or monitor setup is dual overclocked water cooled 680s good for? Getting at least one Dell U2713HM, I might get three but I doubt it.


The ideal would be 2560x1440 for a GTX680 SLI.









For 3x 1440p monitors 2x GTX680's in SLI will not be enough at all, so I'd stick to one, which is enough in my opinion.









Also I'd try getting the U2711 instead, better build quality and more inputs, not sure what the price difference there is though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> What res or monitor setup is dual overclocked water cooled 680s good for? Getting at least one Dell U2713HM, I might get three but I doubt it.


if your vram is 2GB, than it MIGHT be a bottleneck if you go surround 1440p.

Anyhow a Dell u2713HM would be great with 680 SLI regardless of Vram.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The ideal would be 2560x1440 for a GTX680 SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 3x 1440p monitors 2x GTX680's in SLI will not be enough at all, so I'd stick to one, which is enough in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'd try getting the U2711 instead, better build quality and more inputs, not sure what the price difference there is though.


Is u2711 really better than the newer Dell?

I guess they cut on some features to make it a bit cheaper.

Is the panel quality the same though?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Amazing news. Remember to drop a picture of the monitor with your name and I will add you to the club. What is the first game you are going to play?


I will. I'm so excited. And I don't know. Maybe Battlefield... Maybe HAWX... Maybe Deus Ex: Human Revolution... I need more games now. >:] I'm waiting, very impatiently, for Guild Wars 2, Phantasy Star Online: II, Assassin's Creed: III, and Black Ops: II.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Hell of a monitor, enjoy it!


I will! I'll be using all of it's features, too. I might have gone with a U2713HM, but the 2711 has composite/component which I will use, a card reader, and I like the stand design of the U2711 much more. So, I went with that. >:]


----------



## iARDAs

@ Sazexa

I dont know maybe it only happened to me but first time I upgraded from a 1080p monitor to 1440p monitor and fired Battlefield 3, i had the below problem.

The game did not look like 1440p at all but on the settings it said 1440p.

I played a bit and did not find any difference so I chose 1080p from the settings and the image was exactly the same.

I than selected 1440p again and only THAN i could game in 1440p on BF3.

Maybe it was a glitch for me I dont know, but if you think that nothing is different vs 1080p I would suggest you to do so.

I never had this small issue in any other games.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is u2711 really better than the newer Dell?
> 
> I guess they cut on some features to make it a bit cheaper.
> 
> Is the panel quality the same though?


It's like moving from a Dell U2410 to a U2412M, the U2410 has better build quality and more features, the U2412M is cheaper, but also has worse quality build.









Either monitors (U2711 or U2713HM) are great though.


----------



## TSXmike

Crossover 27Q here through a gtx260.

yes, I know I need to upgrade. Parts are on the way.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It's like moving from a Dell U2410 to a U2412M, the U2410 has better build quality and more features, the U2412M is cheaper, but also has worse quality build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either monitors (U2711 or U2713HM) are great though.


Asus also seems to be coming up with a 1440p display. I wonder how it will be like. For now I am happy with my Korean one 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> Crossover Q270 here through a gtx260.
> yes, I know I need to upgrade. Parts are on the way.


Nice. What are you upgrading to? kepler?

Also a picture is required to be added to the club from the new comers. The rules are on the very first post 

If you can and have the time, it would be nice. If you dont have any means of taking a picture just let me know.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @ Sazexa
> 
> I dont know maybe it only happened to me but first time I upgraded from a 1080p monitor to 1440p monitor and fired Battlefield 3, i had the below problem.
> 
> The game did not look like 1440p at all but on the settings it said 1440p.
> 
> I played a bit and did not find any difference so I chose 1080p from the settings and the image was exactly the same.
> 
> I than selected 1440p again and only THAN i could game in 1440p on BF3.
> 
> Maybe it was a glitch for me I dont know, but if you think that nothing is different vs 1080p I would suggest you to do so.
> 
> I never had this small issue in any other games.


Probably an issue from it thinking of the previous game setting. I'll keep that in mind, thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It's like moving from a Dell U2410 to a U2412M, the U2410 has better build quality and more features, the U2412M is cheaper, but also has worse quality build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either monitors (U2711 or U2713HM) are great though.


Pretty much this. I went with the U2711 because, as I said, I'm going to use it's extra features and I love the stand design/quality on the U2711. I don't care for the changes implemented with the newer models.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Asus also seems to be coming up with a 1440p display. I wonder how it will be like. For now I am happy with my Korean one


A lot of people are saying 1440p might become normal soon. I don't see manufacturers for graphics cards going along with it though. We'll probably see something between 1080 and 1440 become "mainstream" before 1440 starts becoming normal.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> A lot of people are saying 1440p might become normal soon. I don't see manufacturers for graphics cards going along with it though. We'll probably see something between 1080 and 1440 become "mainstream" before 1440 starts becoming normal.


In the news section of the forum there are talks of a 2560 x 1080p monitors coming out by LG or ASUS, I am not sure.

. Still nice but, it ain't a 1440p


----------



## Descadent

Acessorieswhole is awesome. I got a new power supply next day air from Korea to charlotte nc. Insane

Here it is! I'll post pics again when I get to turn them for portrait. The stands on the crossover allow for portraits.

First off. Bad Fedex BAD!





Both monitors, unscathed, no dead pixels minor backlight bleed. 1st monitor was same way.

What's powering the 7680x1440 - 2 EVGA GTX 670 SC 4GB



My proof it's me see middle screen( hard for the phone to pick it up but my name is there)



All setup Running Guild Wars 2 all max settings @ 7680x1440, in Rata Sum getting 50-60fps.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Pretty much this. I went with the U2711 because, as I said, I'm going to use it's extra features and I love the stand design/quality on the U2711. I don't care for the changes implemented with the newer models.


You will love it, the build quality is amazing and it surely looks like a +500€ monitor to me, it is amazing.









Also the extra features may look useless, but you have no idea how useful the integrated card reader is for me, and the extra USB's so that I can connect the headphone amplifier to it and have less cables around the desk.

Probably the best purchase I have ever done for my computer, love this monitor.


----------



## iARDAs

@ descadent

NICE man. VERY NICE.

I added the picture with your name on your setup. Nice wallpaper too. I wish i had the room for 3 monitors.

ENJOY your setup as it is one of the best setups in the club. I also think maybe I had to go Crossover for the stand but it is too late. I will look into replacing my Yamakasi stand though.

Anyway. Once again. Nice looking setup mate


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> In the news section of the forum there are talks of a 2560 x 1080p monitors coming out by LG or ASUS, I am not sure.
> 
> . Still nice but, it ain't a 1440p


I think we'll see laptops with higher resolutions a normal thing. But I don't think we'll see gaming machines with higher resolutions for a few more years.

Your average console/PC gamers still play mostly on 720p/900p/1080p


----------



## Paradigm84

This is a really random question but how is the build quality on the on/ off button on the U2711? It looks a little cheap to be and I'm very obsessive about the small things.









Also 1500th post.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This is a really random question but how is the build quality on the on/ off button on the U2711? It looks a little cheap to be and I'm very obsessive about the small things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also 1500th post.


Looks good to me.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This is a really random question but how is the build quality on the on/ off button on the U2711? It looks a little cheap to be and I'm very obsessive about the small things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also 1500th post.


dude that WAS a random question









Congrats on the 1500th post though


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nice. What are you upgrading to? kepler?
> 
> Also a picture is required to be added to the club from the new comers. The rules are on the very first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can and have the time, it would be nice. If you dont have any means of taking a picture just let me know.


I will snap some pics this afternoon.

As far as a gpu goes, not really sure at the momet.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> I will snap some pics this afternoon.
> As far as a gpu goes, not really sure at the momet.


Cool. I will be waiting for the picture. 

Tell us your budget so maybe we can help to find a very suitable and nice GPU for your 1440p monitor.

Take a look at the 1st post there. 670, 680 and 7970 are the most popular ones in the club,


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You will love it, the build quality is amazing and it surely looks like a +500€ monitor to me, it is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the extra features may look useless, but you have no idea how useful the integrated card reader is for me, and the extra USB's so that I can connect the headphone amplifier to it and have less cables around the desk.
> Probably the best purchase I have ever done for my computer, love this monitor.


Oh, I'm looking very forward to it. I don't think I've ever been this excited for a package to be delivered. >


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Cool. I will be waiting for the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us your budget so maybe we can help to find a very suitable and nice GPU for your 1440p monitor.
> 
> Take a look at the 1st post there. 670, 680 and 7970 are the most popular ones in the club,












would really love to go with a 670, but those are way to rich for my blood at the moment. was contemplating on switching sides for a bit and going with something like a 3gb 7950... now those i could afford.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> In the news section of the forum there are talks of a 2560 x 1080p monitors coming out by LG or ASUS, I am not sure.
> 
> . Still nice but, it ain't a 1440p


~2.4:1 aspect ratio?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would really love to go with a 670, but those are way to rich for my blood at the moment. was contemplating on switching sides for a bit and going with something like a 3gb 7950... now those i could afford.


I understand. We have 5 users in the club with 7950s. You can ask for their experiences. You can find whom they are from the very 1st post of this thread  It is the 2nd most popular ATI GPU in the club.

Look into 660ti as well which is in that price range. It has 2GB vram but 2GB is enough for 1440p gaming. Howevever you might want to get a 7950 and Crossfire it along the road too.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> ~2.4:1 aspect ratio?


Title says 1440p and above.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> ~2.4:1 aspect ratio?


the 2560 x 1080p monitors? I guess

they are here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1299604/engaget-lg-preps-21-9-aspect-ratio-ea93-and-wqhd-ea83-series-ips-lcd-monitors-for-debut-at-ifa-2012/0_50


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> the 2560 x 1080p monitors? I guess
> 
> they are here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1299604/engaget-lg-preps-21-9-aspect-ratio-ea93-and-wqhd-ea83-series-ips-lcd-monitors-for-debut-at-ifa-2012/0_50


That looks so much better than multiple screens. That is a tricky res though, not sure if like BF3 for example would work on that, or like what the FOV would be.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> That looks so much better than multiple screens. That is a tricky res though, not sure if like BF3 for example would work on that, or like what the FOV would be.


I would honestly get a Korean IPS 1440p monitor instead of that resolution. It is not a resolution I am familiar with and thats a good enough reason for me.

Especially people in USA should look into the Korean IPS panels more heavily as they dont pay any custom fees etc... And it is a much faster transaction for them.


----------



## Descadent

Yeah 1440p>

I guess they are going for ultra wide now but forgetting the taller resolution. So instead of 1440 becoming mainstream they wanna try this out?

Ahem my 1440 "lg" monitors are $369.99 a piece right now









Lets see them beat that with 2560x1080


----------



## kakee

Ok. Here we go.


----------



## iARDAs

Nice setup kakee

Loving 3 monitors like that. Come to think of it i might do that as well down the road. I dont have room for 3 monitors in landscape, but i can do 3 monitors in portrait

Again, nice setup ))

And to get it straight you have only 1 670 right?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> Ok. Here we go.


aww man you gonna make me turn mine portrait and post pics


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> aww man you gonna make me turn mine portrait and post pics


do it

do it

do it

Come to think of it..

Naaah, you can't do it..


----------



## Neo Zuko

I don't want a wide gammet display. Useless to me and causes headaches.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I don't want a wide gammet display. Useless to me and causes headaches.


hey how come you are not in the club?

I believe you have the newer Dell IPS panel. How is it?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> hey how come you are not in the club?
> 
> I believe you have the newer Dell IPS panel. How is it?


My signature rig is half bought and half wish list. The Dell U2713HM just isn't out yet however.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> aww man you gonna make me turn mine portrait and post pics


have you tried gw2 with portrait? I cannot get the game to start. It flickers like crazy when launching at 4320x2560


----------



## Sazexa

Guess you can now officially ad me in. More pictures to follow tomorrow. Take this un-editted one for now. I'm having too much fun.

The AG coat isn't a bother at all, and all these features... My god, this is amazing.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Guess you can now officially ad me in. More pictures to follow tomorrow. Take this un-editted one for now. I'm having too much fun.
> The AG coat isn't a bother at all, and all these features... My god, this is amazing.


I think I need a third 6950... Or to get something equivalent in power for "cheap."

Two 6950's just isn't cutting it just as I'd hoped it would at 1440p. ;]


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I think I need a third 6950... Or to get something equivalent in power for "cheap."
> Two 6950's just isn't cutting it just as I'd hoped it would at 1440p. ;]


Hopefully you don't have to have everything at max settings all the time. I'm getting ready to bump up from a single 680 to dual 7970s. The 2GB VRAM kinda sucks but it's doable, if you can get more though.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Hopefully you don't have to have everything at max settings all the time. I'm getting ready to bump up from a single 680 to dual 7970s. The 2GB VRAM kinda sucks but it's doable, if you can get more though.


My two cards are both 2GB. I didn't realize I had Crossfire disabled, and now that I re-enabled it things are MUCH better. Still lacking a bit, but I can deal with it. ;]


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ready to join this club finally! Just got two Achieva Shimians up and running!





These monitors are pixel perfect and oh-so-beautiful to behold! Totally transformed my rig!


----------



## kakee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nice setup kakee
> 
> Loving 3 monitors like that. Come to think of it i might do that as well down the road. I dont have room for 3 monitors in landscape, but i can do 3 monitors in portrait
> 
> Again, nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> And to get it straight you have only 1 670 right?


Yea one GTX 670 right now. Update later HD 7950 CF. At first I planned if I could get some "2B" PCB and get all screen 80 -101Hz. But see what i can get


----------



## RB Snake

How are people handling Guild wars 2 at 1440p? I'm getting frame rate dips into the low 40's on my single 680. I'm thinking of getting another 680 (got enough money atm) but, I know that I'll probably go back to AMD cards when the 8970 comes out. So I dunno if I should wait.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> How are people handling Guild wars 2 at 1440p? I'm getting frame rate dips into the low 40's on my single 680. I'm thinking of getting another 680 (got enough money atm) but, I know that I'll probably go back to AMD cards when the 8970 comes out. So I dunno if I should wait.


have you installed the latest beta driver 306.02?

it gives boost in Guild Wars 2 as far as I know

@everyone else

I willbe updating the new comers later today when I go home.


----------



## RB Snake

Yeah, I tried the new beta driver. But I'm still getting dips... I'm thinking it's more of a CPU thing.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> Yeah, I tried the new beta driver. But I'm still getting dips... I'm thinking it's more of a CPU thing.


your CPU is plenty though I am not sure a 2500k would cause troubles.

Maybe the game needs new drivers though who knows


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> How are people handling Guild wars 2 at 1440p? I'm getting frame rate dips into the low 40's on my single 680. I'm thinking of getting another 680 (got enough money atm) but, I know that I'll probably go back to AMD cards when the 8970 comes out. So I dunno if I should wait.


at just 2560x1440 I was getting 60-110fps with my sli setup. at 7680x1440 usually 45-65. All settings max. Only using about 1600mb in surround too. The game will not work in 4320x2560 though :-(. It just flickers and crashes


----------



## Sazexa

Took some pictures, boys.

Sorry, my bipod is a little uneven at normal height.


It's so beautiful...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> My signature rig is half bought and half wish list. The Dell U2713HM just isn't out yet however.


Ah I understand. Will you be grabbing one evantually than? You can always take the risk and go Korean if you like.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Guess you can now officially ad me in. More pictures to follow tomorrow. Take this un-editted one for now. I'm having too much fun.
> The AG coat isn't a bother at all, and all these features... My god, this is amazing.


Nice man. Enjoy the setup. It is a damn sharp IPS panel as the name says  Ultrasharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ready to join this club finally! Just got two Achieva Shimians up and running!
> 
> 
> 
> These monitors are pixel perfect and oh-so-beautiful to behold! Totally transformed my rig!


Welcome and added you to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> Yea one GTX 670 right now. Update later HD 7950 CF. At first I planned if I could get some "2B" PCB and get all screen 80 -101Hz. But see what i can get


Why not 670 SLI? 7950 CF is still a great setup though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Took some pictures, boys.
> Sorry, my bipod is a little uneven at normal height.
> 
> It's so beautiful...


I added you to the list and put a picture but I will be glad if you can send a picture with your name on the monitor on a wordpad or something.

Again, it is a great monitor as i said above. ENJOYY









@ everyone else

Achievia just got above Dell today

and 7970 is pretty darn close to 670 in the list.


----------



## phinix-mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Im in the club, but just barely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5400x1920 @ 120hz


What monitors are these?
Did you strip them yourself to get so thin bezels?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ah I understand. Will you be grabbing one evantually than? You can always take the risk and go Korean if you like.
> Nice man. Enjoy the setup. It is a damn sharp IPS panel as the name says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultrasharp
> Welcome and added you to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added you to the list and put a picture but I will be glad if you can send a picture with your name on the monitor on a wordpad or something.
> Again, it is a great monitor as i said above. ENJOYY


As requested.
And thanks. I've been loving it. With everything on Ultra, except the AA setting that steps by 2 and 4, I get around 50-60 FPS with my crossfire 6950's. Pretty happy.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ah I understand. Will you be grabbing one evantually than? You can always take the risk and go Korean if you like.


Most definitely will be buying a Dell U2713HM or similar 27" display in the near future. It's my "TV" too, so it's the biggest widescreen monitor I can get - the 55" HDTV purchase is a ways off.

The connectivity of the Dells is awesome, for example, did you know the VGA on my 23" 1080p U2312HM can take a component input with only a $10 non active adapter? I run my HD cable box on that input. Also connected threw a HDMI-DVI cable is my Blu-Ray player or say a PS3, then I run my PC via Displayport. I connect them all to my Corsair SP2500 speakers, and this is the best $450 display/audio setup I have found by far. Only issue is E-IPS blacks can be a bit overly dark in Blu-Rays, but it is a minor issue for the price. The 27" AH-IPS U2713HM should be even better and comes with HDMI.

Plus all of these sources are far better off on a non wide gamut display, all the colors would be messed up on wide gammet. So versatility wise wide gamut is a fail. And while many people boo the 27 inch aspect ratio, it's perfect for all of these 1080p sources that I have, so I don't have to worry about lag inducing scaling chips. And the lag on these Dells are far better than just about every HDTV not to mention most non-gaming monitors. However, the gaming monitors don't have IPS picture quality.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I connect them all to my Corsair SP2500 speakers


if they were 5.1 i'd be all over them.


----------



## pioneerisloud

So we're all over great displays, but have horrible and muddy audio huh?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> So we're all over great displays, but have horrible and muddy audio huh?


The SP2500 is ok for $200. Better than most sub $500 options for the money. Let's face it, good good sound is like $2000 plus territory. No amount of home theater in a box soundbar bose crap products is going to change that.

Honestly if you're under $2000 you're better off getting the Corsair speakers and a really high-end headphone set up. Like the Centrance DAC Mini amp and the Sennheiser HD 700 cans.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> if they were 5.1 i'd be all over them.


They're so good for what little money you put out that I was considering buying three of these plus an analog output sound card to do the processing separation just to get 5.1. Then you can control the master volume via the PC.

But I'd rather buy high-end headphone set up or save for a real mid fi stereo setup personally. NAD amp plus some decent speakers.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> As requested.
> And thanks. I've been loving it. With everything on Ultra, except the AA setting that steps by 2 and 4, I get around 50-60 FPS with my crossfire 6950's. Pretty happy.


Updated the picture man. Thank you.. How is your experience so far? Did you game on it yet?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Most definitely will be buying a Dell U2713HM or similar 27" display in the near future. It's my "TV" too, so it's the biggest widescreen monitor I can get - the 55" HDTV purchase is a ways off.
> The connectivity of the Dells is awesome, for example, did you know the VGA on my 23" 1080p U2312HM can take a component input with only a $10 non active adapter? I run my HD cable box on that input. Also connected threw a HDMI-DVI cable is my Blu-Ray player or say a PS3, then I run my PC via Displayport. I connect them all to my Corsair SP2500 speakers, and this is the best $450 display/audio setup I have found by far. Only issue is E-IPS blacks can be a bit overly dark in Blu-Rays, but it is a minor issue for the price. The 27" AH-IPS U2713HM should be even better and comes with HDMI.
> Plus all of these sources are far better off on a non wide gamut display, all the colors would be messed up on wide gammet. So versatility wise wide gamut is a fail. And while many people boo the 27 inch aspect ratio, it's perfect for all of these 1080p sources that I have, so I don't have to worry about lag inducing scaling chips. And the lag on these Dells are far better than just about every HDTV not to mention most non-gaming monitors. However, the gaming monitors don't have IPS picture quality.


Than the Dell u2713HM is the perfect choice for you. Asus is also coming out with a 1440p display. Take a look at it too.


----------



## broadbandaddict

As requested, a picture of my monitor. Would have uploaded sooner but I was out of town.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You're actually supposed to have your member name typed up on the screen as well per the OP rules. Incredible monitor though!


----------



## Th3 James

I would post pics but I'm at work, I have a Samsung 305t and a U3011. Getting another U3011 soon. I have crossfire 7970's to power it.

When I have my 3rd 2560x1600 display I don't think I will be gaming in eyefinity due to the performance hit and I dislike the 2 side monitors stretching the image instead.


----------



## Descadent

the stretching or fisheye is only in select games. most which wsgf has a fix for.

dooo it


----------



## Th3 James

Well than, I might have to give it a try. Someone told me the fish eye thing was just how eyefinity worked. I personally hate the fish eye look and don't understand why anyone would want to game with it.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You're actually supposed to have your member name typed up on the screen as well per the OP rules. Incredible monitor though!


Whoops totally forgot about that.


----------



## Marioshi

Any stats on people running 1440p @ 120hz? I will be joining the club but I can decide whether to go 60hz or 120hz.


----------



## Sazexa

You're going to need some pretty powerful GPU's to drive 2560 x 1440+ at 120Hz.


----------



## Rian

Count me innnnn, 2711U, can anyone who has this monitor give me some optimal settings though please? I just can't seem to get it right with this thing, I thought SRGB was good then I came across a webpage and couldn't see the input field box and looked on my MBP and it was very clearly there, switching to 'normal' made them come up but it's made everything a bit dull and I'm not really 'in the know' about monitor calibration.


----------



## bgtrance

Count me in. Dell U2711. Reference my album for the pictures!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Count me in. Dell U2711. Reference my album for the pictures!


or you could post them for the OP so he doesn't have to dig for it.


----------



## Sazexa

I have a u2711. Mine was perfect right out of the box.
No need for calibration/adjusting at all.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th3 James*
> 
> I would post pics but I'm at work, I have a Samsung 305t and a U3011. Getting another U3011 soon. I have crossfire 7970's to power it.
> When I have my 3rd 2560x1600 display I don't think I will be gaming in eyefinity due to the performance hit and I dislike the 2 side monitors stretching the image instead.


Hey there mate... I will be happy if you can post some pictures with name when you get the chance so I can include you to the list. 1600p and eyefinity.  Lol I wonder if 7970 CF will be enough for that 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Whoops totally forgot about that.


thanks for the picture. I edited it next to your name in the OP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> Count me innnnn, 2711U, can anyone who has this monitor give me some optimal settings though please? I just can't seem to get it right with this thing, I thought SRGB was good then I came across a webpage and couldn't see the input field box and looked on my MBP and it was very clearly there, switching to 'normal' made them come up but it's made everything a bit dull and I'm not really 'in the know' about monitor calibration.


Hey mate. A picture of the monitor with your name written on it is required to be on the list... We have few Dell u2711 users here and hopefully they can help you with your calibration though. You can find who they are from the list on the OP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Count me in. Dell U2711. Reference my album for the pictures!


Hey mate. I saw the pictures that you were unpacking your monitor from its box, but still a picture of the monitor with your name required though.

When I add Rian and bgrance to the list, the number of Dell owners will surprass the number of Achievia owners in 1440p.

Also it seems that 7970 will soon be the most popular GPU on the club.


----------



## iARDAs

I just started playing Fear 1 in 1440p. Funny because I had purchased it to play in 3Dvision, but it had issues in 3Dvision so i never had the interest. But now in 1440p I am enjoying the game.

I remember when Fear first came out, and I had just completed my mandatory military service and my father had bought me a PC, but no way I was able to max Fear (probably in720p or below) and always said to myself that oneday I would be able to play Fear MAXED. Now so many years later now I can easily max Fear in 1440p with 23% GPU usage. I just had a 3 second long emotional moment there. Lol 

Back to the topic. Although the game looks very very nice in 1440p, the hud and texts are extremely small (although I selected LARGE fonts on the settings) Below is a picture of how small everything is. This might be an issue with people that has problems with close sights.



When looked carefull, you can see Alma as well. I know. Creepy stuff









Coming back to the game, the game still looks much better than many titles that came out after Fear 1's release. So thumbs up to the developers for that. It is scary, the AI is very good. Simply a great game even in 2012's standards.

I remember finishing Fear 1 with its DLC beffore but will play it once again and than play Fear 2 and 3 respectively.


----------



## The Master Chief




----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> or you could post them for the OP so he doesn't have to dig for it.


Its the first pics you look at literally... I doubt 3 seconds are considered digging through









Fine... there!


----------



## Hogwasher

sorry for the delay OP, been busy since getting back from Hawaii. The whole Fam had a blast. Had to tear my kids away from the beach every day


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-killjoy-*
> 
> 1440p with a 4850?! That should be a crime >_>
> Gimme that 1440p screen noaw!
> That has to be my next upgrade for sure.


haha. I don't game heavily atm, school and other responsibilities. I did upgrade to a GTX 470 though if it helps you feel better.

Still miss the HD 4850. Card was a performer.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> sorry for the delay OP, been busy since getting back from Hawaii. The whole Fam had a blast. Had to tear my kids away from the beach every day


where did you get that wallpaper. I like it


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


Hey mate. I added the Screenshot to your thread. I still couldnt put you on the OP list though. Do you have a pic of your monitor with your name so I can do that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Its the first pics you look at literally... I doubt 3 seconds are considered digging through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine... there!


Hey there mate. Thanks for the pictures. I added the second one to the OP. Enjoy 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> sorry for the delay OP, been busy since getting back from Hawaii. The whole Fam had a blast. Had to tear my kids away from the beach every day


No problem man. I added your picture on the OP as well. Good looking monitor. Which keyboard is that btw?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> haha. I don't game heavily atm, school and other responsibilities. I did upgrade to a GTX 470 though if it helps you feel better.
> Still miss the HD 4850. Card was a performer.


Hey there bro. So I changed your 4850 to a 470 on the list. You have the 470 now right? Your sig still says 4850 thats why I asked 

Your 4850 was the only one in the club. 

Enjoy the new GPU.

@ everyone else

Still there are few folks who wanted to be added to the club without a picture.  I will be glad if pics can be sent. Remember that people without pictures on the OP list are the ones who joined to the club when pic was not required.

How is everyones 1440p or 1600p gaming going on lately?

I always wondered if there was a name for 1440p or 1600p like how 1080p is called FULL HD.


----------



## Hogwasher

here is the keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823343001

I've seen 1440p called QHD or WQHD


----------



## kakee

Pick up Sapphire 7950, coming to next week. WQHD is 1440p. 1600p i dont know.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> here is the keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823343001
> I've seen 1440p called QHD or WQHD


cool keyboard. Very slim.  WQHD ha? Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> Pick up Sapphire 7950, coming to next week. WQHD is 1440p. 1600p i dont know.


Let me know next week when it arrives so i can update your GPU.

Any reasons for the switch?


----------



## kakee

Memory > 3GB, overclocking Hz with custom drivers. And Eyefinity can using more than 3 display.


----------



## NateZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> You're going to need some pretty powerful GPU's to drive 2560 x 1440+ at 120Hz.


My overclocked 670 runs BF3 on Ultra at about 80-100 FPS. For stability issues I run at 110hz. Most games I get about 110 FPS constant, Arkham City being one of the exceptions.
The PhysX in that game pulls the frame rate down. Arkham city is probably the only game you'd want a second card dedicated just to PhysX.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> where did you get that wallpaper. I like it




here ya go


----------



## raptor5150

How does gaming feel at 1440? I am considering getting a korean monitor and 7970cf , I uaually play BF3 on a 2ms monitor. Would upgrading to one of these make my mouse feel all wrong with extra lag ? I've been reading alot about these vs a 120hz and not sure which way to go. Thanks for any input


----------



## Hogwasher

Screen response time and input lag are two different things


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor5150*
> 
> How does gaming feel at 1440? I am considering getting a korean monitor and 7970cf , I uaually play BF3 on a 2ms monitor. Would upgrading to one of these make my mouse feel all wrong with extra lag ? I've been reading alot about these vs a 120hz and not sure which way to go. Thanks for any input


i went from 120hz to koreans. no complaints from me.


----------



## Hogwasher

Display lag is a phenomenon associated with some types of LCD displays, and nearly all types of HDTVs, that refers to latency, or lag measured by the difference between the time a signal input enter a display and the time it takes for that input to be shown on the display. This lag time has been measured as

high as 68ms, [1] or the equivalent of 3-4 frames on a 60 Hz display. Display lag is not to be confused with pixel response time.

That is from wiki


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Display lag is a phenomenon associated with some types of LCD displays, and nearly all types of HDTVs, that refers to latency, or lag measured by the difference between the time a signal input enter a display and the time it takes for that input to be shown on the display. This lag time has been measured as
> high as 68ms, [1] or the equivalent of 3-4 frames on a 60 Hz display. Display lag is not to be confused with pixel response time.
> That is from wiki


I hate when people confuse the two myself.
It's more often to referred as "input lag."


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I hate when people confuse the two myself.
> It's more often to referred as "input lag."


Yeah I put it as input lag first but I thought I would go get a source to back up my claim. Wiki just called it display lag. I call it input lag myself.


----------



## raptor5150

I dont understand either one lol, I just dont want to buy a nice monitor and find out I cant hit the broad side of a barn because it doesnt react right.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Gaming at 1600P here and love it. Play a game like Civ 5 or Max Payne 3 and you'll know what I mean. I don't notice any ghosting like others have reported.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor5150*
> 
> I dont understand either one lol, I just dont want to buy a nice monitor and find out I cant hit the broad side of a barn because it doesnt react right.


Those Korean monitors are fine.
Most monitors are fine, to be honest.
Dell Ultrasharps are great.


----------



## kakee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Those Korean monitors are fine.
> Most monitors are fine, to be honest.
> Dell Ultrasharps are great.










...yea you are absolute right.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Definitely enjoying the high resolution looks of my Shimians but really miss the smoothness of my S27A950D. Also I forgot how much I hate screen tearing. My 7970's are good for 80-100fps in BF3 on Ultra even at 1440P...


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Definitely enjoying the high resolution looks of my Shimians but really miss the smoothness of my S27A950D. Also I forgot how much I hate screen tearing. My 7970's are good for 80-100fps in BF3 on Ultra even at 1440P...


Use Vsync man!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Can't. Too much input lag...


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Can't. Too much input lag...


This is my only fret with IPS monitors. Screen tearing and if you so much as turn v sync, you immediately feel the input lag.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Can't. Too much input lag...


Use MSI Afterburner and limit your in-game FPS to 62 via MSI Afterburner. That's what I do and it removes all my screen tearing without having to use vsync.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The tearing is bad but the picture is so glorious you can overlook it. Still on the fence over which is best for gaming but for everything else, IPS is da' bomb!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Use MSI Afterburner and limit your in-game FPS to 62 via MSI Afterburner. That's what I do and it removes all my screen tearing without having to use vsync.


I use Trixx because AB doesn't play nice with CCC on my setup...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Use MSI Afterburner and limit your in-game FPS to 62 via MSI Afterburner. That's what I do and it removes all my screen tearing without having to use vsync.


how can we do that???


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Can't. Too much input lag...


Guess I am just not sensitive to that kind of thing. Or... I just suck.


----------



## Sazexa

I really don't get what you guys are talking about. I use V-Syn ALWAYS with my crossfire 6950's and never feel a tiny bit of input lag.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> Guess I am just not sensitive to that kind of thing. Or... I just suck.


you play CIV so input lag is almost of no importance.

By the way my FAVORITE game!! sad to admit this steam says I have 998 hrs


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Consider yourself lucky. On my system enabling VSync on Crysis 2 adds what feels like 20-30ms to every action. Very noticeable...


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> you play CIV so input lag is almost of no importance.
> By the way my FAVORITE game!! sad to admit this steam says I have 998 hrs


Yeah, I played 8 hours straight two days ago. I think I have about 400 hours total. It's seriously my favorite game also. I love the new expansion also.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> This is my only fret with IPS monitors. Screen tearing and if you so much as turn v sync, you immediately feel the input lag.


any monitor is going to tear above 60fps on 60hz not just ips related.


----------



## raptor5150

Thanks for the input everyone, guess ill give it a try...gotta get vid cards first tho.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor5150*
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone, guess ill give it a try...gotta get vid cards first tho.


get the monitor first. IPS has more of a "wow" factor then just getting more powerful video cards


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

I would personally get the video cards first. I know the monitor will have a bigger "wow" factor but you might be disappointed with your current videos cards performance on a 1440P or 1600P monitor. I personally am barely satisfied with my video cards on my Dell.


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> I would personally get the video cards first. I know the monitor will have a bigger "wow" factor but you might be disappointed with your current videos cards performance on a 1440P or 1600P monitor. I personally am barely satisfied with my video cards on my Dell.


+1

i agree... the jump from 1080 to 1440 will surprise a lot of ppl in terms of the FPS difference. I was surely surprised. you can simply go from 'playable' game to an 'unplayable' game at the same in game settings just the difference in resolution.

for example... sleeping dogs .. my friend easily maxed out every setting with a GTX 580 on a 1080p monitor...but i wasn't able to max out the AAs to extreme setting on my 1440p monitor using my GTX 590. This is also given that there aren't any official SLI profiles made yet from Nvidia, i had to use 3rd party made profiles to unlock SLI, but not at the optimal SLI usage. I am sure once Nvidia comes out with official drivers i be able to max it out too. but u get the idea resolution difference can make a huge difference.

Grab your video cards first then save up for the monitor. no point of getting the monitor then have to play through ur games at lower settings and cant enjoy the game in its full glory, then when you can afford to get the video cards you be done with that particular game.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> Gaming at 1600P here and love it. Play a game like Civ 5 or Max Payne 3 and you'll know what I mean. I don't notice any ghosting like others have reported.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> +1
> i agree... the jump from 1080 to 1440 will surprise a lot of ppl in terms of the FPS difference. I was surely surprised. you can simply go from 'playable' game to an 'unplayable' game at the same in game settings just the difference in resolution.
> for example... sleeping dogs .. my friend easily maxed out every setting with a GTX 580 on a 1080p monitor...but i wasn't able to max out the AAs to extreme setting on my 1440p monitor using my GTX 590. This is also given that there aren't any official SLI profiles made yet from Nvidia, i had to use 3rd party made profiles to unlock SLI, but not at the optimal SLI usage. I am sure once Nvidia comes out with official drivers i be able to max it out too. but u get the idea resolution difference can make a huge difference.
> Grab your video cards first then save up for the monitor. no point of getting the monitor then have to play through ur games at lower settings and cant enjoy the game in its full glory, then when you can afford to get the video cards you be done with that particular game.


Hey guys, Send me a picture of your monitors with your names and I will add you guys to the club if interested.

You are always welcome to talk about your expertise no matter what of course


----------



## Hogwasher

I just don't feel AA is near as important @ 1440


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys, Send me a picture of your monitors with your names and I will add you guys to the club if interested.
> 
> You are always welcome to talk about your expertise no matter what of course


My avatar is a picture of my setup. I'd be glad to be part of the club.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I just don't feel AA is near as important @ 1440


it's not important at all. you have to looks REAL hard and get real close to see any jaggies at 1440p... depending on game of course but usually it's not needed


----------



## Th3 James

I only ever use 2xAA @ 2560x1600. Anything more is needless.


----------



## Ralyn

I've tried 1xAA,2xAA and 4xAA @1440p and i really can't see much difference when compared to 16x, plus i'm sitting close to the screen









Here's an updated Unigine benchmark for the OP:


And a Mafia 2 benchmark on maximum settings:


----------



## raptor5150

Oh i am definately getting cards first, wanted evga 670 4 giggers but they wont drop the prices. Galaxy has 670 4gb 50 bucks cheaper and on 680 pcb, or Im gonna give the red team a try with 7970's.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> My avatar is a picture of my setup. I'd be glad to be part of the club.


Unfortunately a picture of the monitor with the name required to be part of the club. Its not like we are extremely elit people  But it is also good to show off our monitors to people.

Example



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th3 James*
> 
> I only ever use 2xAA @ 2560x1600. Anything more is needless.


I agree. Difference between No AA and 2xAA is minimal perhaps but the difference between 2xAA and 4xAA is non existent. At least for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ralyn*
> 
> I've tried 1xAA,2xAA and 4xAA @1440p and i really can't see much difference when compared to 16x, plus i'm sitting close to the screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an updated Unigine benchmark for the OP:
> 
> And a Mafia 2 benchmark on maximum settings:


I updated the benchmark section with these benchs. Thank you for helping the community.

Mafia 2 is amazing in 1440p isnt it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor5150*
> 
> Oh i am definately getting cards first, wanted evga 670 4 giggers but they wont drop the prices. Galaxy has 670 4gb 50 bucks cheaper and on 680 pcb, or Im gonna give the red team a try with 7970's.


Galaxy 670 seems like a good GPU too. You can give it a shot as well. I like reference design GPUs so i decided to go with Zotac 670 4gb. Good GPU. I can get up to 1210 mhz OCed.

7970 is a very popular choice among the club as well.


----------



## TheExile

I'm really enjoying 1440p, but lately I get bored pretty easily with games like Skyrim. I've put a lot of time into them and just can't seem to get back into them. Can anyone recommend some current games they are enjoying that look great graphically for 1440p?

Thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> I'm really enjoying 1440p, but lately I get bored pretty easily with games like Skyrim. I've put a lot of time into them and just can't seem to get back into them. Can anyone recommend some current games they are enjoying that look great graphically for 1440p?
> Thanks


Same boat

To be honest I am also waiting for my 2nd 670 to play Skyrim but any how

Why dont you give games like Mafia 2, Just Cause 2 a shot. Also Batman series.

They all look amazing in 1440p

And What about Alan Wake?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

All of the Crysis games look pretty epic in 1440p...


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> I'm really enjoying 1440p, but lately I get bored pretty easily with games like Skyrim. I've put a lot of time into them and just can't seem to get back into them. Can anyone recommend some current games they are enjoying that look great graphically for 1440p?
> Thanks


Guild Wars 2. Looks amazing @ 2560x1440


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Civ 5!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> Civ 5!


2nd'ed


----------



## TheExile

Thanks for the suggestions!

Alan Wake looks good but isn't it only about 10 hours of gameplay?

Just Cause 2 I will likely get just waiting for the multiplayer mod to come out.

Which Batman game did you like the best?

I usually only buy games with replayability, because I hate to pay for a game that doesn't keep bringing me back to it.

Crysis I've also debated but I'm not sure if my single 7970 could hold up at 1440p, also which Crysis is the best?

Guild Wars 2 I'm debating it looks a lot better than WoW, but I've grown really tired of WoW and Diablo 3, so I'm not sure if it will be a big enough change to get me interested.

What is Civ 5 like, is it similar to something like Age of Empires?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!
> Alan Wake looks good but isn't it only about 10 hours of gameplay?
> Just Cause 2 I will likely get just waiting for the multiplayer mod to come out.
> Which Batman game did you like the best?
> I usually only buy games with replayability, because I hate to pay for a game that doesn't keep bringing me back to it.
> Crysis I've also debated but I'm not sure if my single 7970 could hold up at 1440p, also which Crysis is the best?
> Guild Wars 2 I'm debating it looks a lot better than WoW, but I've grown really tired of WoW and Diablo 3, so I'm not sure if it will be a big enough change to get me interested.
> What is Civ 5 like, is it similar to something like Age of Empires?


Than follow my route

Everygame I told you about, I bought them via Steam Sales. 

They all cost me under 10$ and were all steal.

Give Orcs Must Die 2 a chance than. Great game with coop. 15 bucks too


----------



## TheExile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Than follow my route
> 
> Everygame I told you about, I bought them via Steam Sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all cost me under 10$ and were all steal.
> 
> Give Orcs Must Die 2 a chance than. Great game with coop. 15 bucks too


Sadly I missed the summer sale, can't wait until the winter sale though. Also, thanks I completely forgot about Orcs Must Die 2







, I will have to give that a try.

Sorry for not being a very active member in the club either, in the process of moving, so once I get settled again I'll try and post some benchmark results of games and such.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

All three Crysis titles are awesome IMO. I think C2 has the best graphics just because of the art direction and cinematography but they all have engaging stories and the nanosuit is just plain fun to play with...


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> What is Civ 5 like, is it similar to something like Age of Empires?


CIV is a turn based strategy game that starts at the beginning of time and ends in the future era.

The new Gods and kings expansion added religion and espionage. It's a really fun game. besides there is a free demo on steam if you just want to try it


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Guild Wars 2. Looks amazing @ 2560x1440


Second.

Especially when you set the menu/text item sizes to smaller so they don't intrude spatially.


----------



## plum

Let me join!!!!!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Definitely enjoying the high resolution looks of my Shimians but really miss the smoothness of my S27A950D. Also I forgot how much I hate screen tearing. My 7970's are good for 80-100fps in BF3 on Ultra even at 1440P...


If you can use Lucid Virtu MVP full licence on your motherboard (I have no idea if you can get a full licence with an X79 motherboard), try it with Virtual Sync on. I can notice the difference in smoothness without having to use Vertical Sync.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Steam has all the Crysis games on sale for $18 ($10 for 2, $8 for Crysis 1 and Warhead, or $5 each) for anybody interested in some gorgeous games for their high res displays.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Steam has all the Crysis games on sale for $18 ($10 for 2, $5 for Crysis 1 and Warhead) for anybody interested in some gorgeous games for their high res displays.


crysis 1 and warhead are actually $8 as a bundle


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> crysis 1 and warhead are actually $8 as a bundle


Thanks didn't see that.


----------



## Degree

Anyone know an adapter or something so I can use my xbox 360 on the Catleap?
I don't use it anymore, havent touched in a year, just want to know


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> If you can use Lucid Virtu MVP full licence on your motherboard (I have no idea if you can get a full licence with an X79 motherboard), try it with Virtual Sync on. I can notice the difference in smoothness without having to use Vertical Sync.


Speaking of which, does Lucid Virtu MVP even work? I think I have on it the ASRock z77


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Steam has all the Crysis games on sale for $18 ($10 for 2, $8 for Crysis 1 and Warhead, or $5 each) for anybody interested in some gorgeous games for their high res displays.


And I just happen to be hosting a Crysis 1 server for OCN to enjoy.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Speaking of which, does Lucid Virtu MVP even work? I think I have on it the ASRock z77


It definitely works. It appears to have the most effect on my 7970 in terms of boosting frames with Hyperformance, but it works for both GTX 670 and HD 7970 in terms of virtual sync and reducing GPU load and temperatures. I can only use the trial version of MVP on my second computer (Z68 socket), so I switched to the basic Virtu for temperature/noise reduction. Using MVP on the main one (Z77). It's a bit buggy with some games, where they won't start if you have Virtual Sync enabled (or some other setting - trial and error), but for the most part works fine. I tried it a while ago first and was underwhelmed, but I definitely see its value now.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> It definitely works. It appears to have the most effect on my 7970 in terms of boosting frames with Hyperformance, but it works for both GTX 670 and HD 7970 in terms of virtual sync and reducing GPU load and temperatures. I can only use the trial version of MVP on my second computer (Z68 socket), so I switched to the basic Virtu for temperature/noise reduction. Using MVP on the main one (Z77). It's a bit buggy with some games, where they won't start if you have Virtual Sync enabled (or some other setting - trial and error), but for the most part works fine. I tried it a while ago first and was underwhelmed, but I definitely see its value now.


I installed Lucid Virtu MVP from my motherboard's site, ( i have a asus sabertooth z77) but when i want to install the file, it says Integrated graphics device was not found.

What should i do?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I installed Lucid Virtu MVP from my motherboard's site, ( i have a asus sabertooth z77) but when i want to install the file, it says Integrated graphics device was not found.
> 
> What should i do?


You have to have your iGPU enabled in the BIOS and up-to-date driver for Intel HD4000 graphics (in case of your CPU) installed first. I.e. in order for Virtu to USE your integrated graphics, it must first be accessible.


----------



## Dehatitated

This club looks like something I want to join, I have the crossover 27q led-p for 1440p but I have not built my computer yet, I have ordered my evga gtx 670 FTW so for now, am I allowed to take a picture of it but instead of a word document I use a piece of paper with writing to show proof to get in the club?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plum*
> 
> 
> Let me join!!!!!


Hey there mate, I will add you to the club but a picture of your monitor with your NAME on it is required to join  Rules are in the very first page. You are always free to join the conversation of course.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> You have to have your iGPU enabled in the BIOS and up-to-date driver for Intel HD4000 graphics (in case of your CPU) installed first. I.e. in order for Virtu to USE your integrated graphics, it must first be accessible.


I just did all of thise. Installed and enabled everything you said. But this time when i want to run Lucid Virtu MVP the program never starts and gives me a weird error. It asks me to click YES to go to default library or default settings, but when i do that the message comes back again. Even if i click yes 100 times, the message always comes back, therefor I have to click NO and program quits before starting. Also with Virtu MVP installed on the PC, battlefield 3 never started. I had to uninstall it and disable iGPU in order to get things back to normal. I will try it later with updated bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> This club looks like something I want to join, I have the crossover 27q led-p for 1440p but I have not built my computer yet, I have ordered my evga gtx 670 FTW so for now, am I allowed to take a picture of it but instead of a word document I use a piece of paper with writing to show proof to get in the club?


Sure, a piece of paper will be just fine. Send me the picture and I will add you to the club


----------



## Dehatitated

I hope this is enough proof to get me into the club, sorry that the first photo is so zoomed in but I tried to get the crossover logo, and the writing in the picture. The first photo is of the monitor, and the second photo is of the box it came in.




By the way, I really like your Cartman profile picture, I remember the episodes when he controlled that monster of evil, it was hilarious.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey there mate, I will add you to the club but a picture of your monitor with your NAME on it is required to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules are in the very first page. You are always free to join the conversation of course.
> I just did all of thise. Installed and enabled everything you said. But this time when i want to run Lucid Virtu MVP the program never starts and gives me a weird error. It asks me to click YES to go to default library or default settings, but when i do that the message comes back again. Even if i click yes 100 times, the message always comes back, therefor I have to click NO and program quits before starting. Also with Virtu MVP installed on the PC, battlefield 3 never started. I had to uninstall it and disable iGPU in order to get things back to normal. I will try it later with updated bios.
> Sure, a piece of paper will be just fine. Send me the picture and I will add you to the club


Lucid Virtu is automatically enabled and activated after a successful install and runs in the background when Windows starts up. You don't need to start it. The program can be accessed through the system tray.

Make sure you're installing the latest version of lucid mvp from the Lucid site. You can always disable a particular game in the list of applications Lucid Virtu affects from within the Virtu menu (the icon for it pops up in the system tray). Disabling virtual sync can help too for specific applications. I can't see how simply having your IGPU would cause problems though, unless you have some high barely stable overclock.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'd like to request some average numbers for Guild Wars fps, like in starting areas without some busy events happening (or perhaps how high or low your fps goes on a regular basis), if someone with the following systems wouldn't mind checking:

An Ivy Bridge i7 with HD 7970
A Sandy Bridge i5 with GTX 670

(all settings maxed, no vertical sync or limiting frames)

I am patiently waiting for the update to Tom's Hardware review of the CPU and GPU breakdown for GW2, but for now for my own two computers I notice that the GTX 670 (factory overclocked DC2 TOP) with i7 3770 yields higher fps than HD 7970 (overclocked to 1110MHz/1575MHz on stock) with an i5 2400 (overclocked to 3.9GHz max turbo per core).

I can't figure out if it's the GPU difference with driver optimization or an impact from i7 ivy bridge > i5 sandy bridge (+ slightly faster clocks).

Given Tom's original review, I was expecting HD 7970 to dominate at 1440p in GW2, but I'm currently not seeing it.


----------



## Descadent

i get 36-75 fps in 7680-1440p, but i remember getting about 60-100 at just single 1440p. of course I was using sli though, but the game still has fps issues in general


----------



## ElevenEleven

My difference is not high - it's a few fps. For example, I can run around in an area on my i5 HD 7970 computer and get 35-64 fps without delimiter. When I run around in the same area on the i7 with GTX 670, I get more like 40-71fps. It's not a huge difference, but I've noticed it, and I'm curious if it's the effect of higher per-core CPU performance or hyperthreading or that the game was optimized for nVidia more since Tom's initial review.


----------



## PCModderMike

Awesome club...I'll definitely be hanging out in here more often to trade ideas back and forth. I'll post pics later on when I get home from work.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I hope this is enough proof to get me into the club, sorry that the first photo is so zoomed in but I tried to get the crossover logo, and the writing in the picture. The first photo is of the monitor, and the second photo is of the box it came in.
> 
> 
> By the way, I really like your Cartman profile picture, I remember the episodes when he controlled that monster of evil, it was hilarious.


Great I added you to the club.  Be sure to post cooler pictures when you get your PC going on though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Lucid Virtu is automatically enabled and activated after a successful install and runs in the background when Windows starts up. You don't need to start it. The program can be accessed through the system tray.
> Make sure you're installing the latest version of lucid mvp from the Lucid site. You can always disable a particular game in the list of applications Lucid Virtu affects from within the Virtu menu (the icon for it pops up in the system tray). Disabling virtual sync can help too for specific applications. I can't see how simply having your IGPU would cause problems though, unless you have some high barely stable overclock.


Yeah it works in some games, but in BF3 it does not work for some reason. However since I will go SLI very soon this feature will be useless for me. Great idea though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Awesome club...I'll definitely be hanging out in here more often to trade ideas back and forth. I'll post pics later on when I get home from work.


You are always welcome to the club. I will be waiting for your pictures so I can add you too.

Also guys we have a benchmarking post. It is the 2nd post on the Club. Be sure to view it or add your own benchmarks.


----------



## Royraiden

I know it has been asked before but,which GPU below $500 would be the best buy to play games at 1440?Im considering a GTX 670 and I play various games, flight sims, GTA 4, BF3 and a lot more.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden*
> 
> I know it has been asked before but,which GPU below $500 would be the best buy to play games at 1440?Im considering a GTX 670 and I play various games, flight sims, GTA 4, BF3 and a lot more.


Take a look at the very first message in the club. There is a POPULAR GPUs list.

670 and 7970 have been the most popular GPUs followed by 680. And all are below 500$.

I personally have a 670 4GB and greatly happy with it. Besides Crysis 2 with DX11 and High Res Textures SLI is not necessary.

So you can easily go for a 670 or a 7970. Whichever make you prefer is up to you. 7970 has more Vram though. However there are 4gb versions of 670 available as well

Also guys here is an updated benchmark from Mafia 2

Graphics Detail : Max, but no Anti Allising

Physx : High, and GPU is taking care of it

Driver : 306.02


----------



## ElevenEleven

Probably an HD 7950, being the best performance/value at the moment, but GTX 670 is undoubtedly a nice little card.


----------



## Drakenxile

I'll be joining this club I'll be posting pics later tonight i have 4 Crossover 27" monitors 2 on my main system and 2 for my other system. I love these monitors so much so much better then my old asus monitors.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> I'll be joining this club I'll be posting pics later tonight i have *4 Crossover* 27" monitors 2 on my main system and 2 for my other system. I love these monitors so much so much better then my old asus monitors.


4??!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> I'll be joining this club I'll be posting pics later tonight i have 4 Crossover 27" monitors 2 on my main system and 2 for my other system. I love these monitors so much so much better then my old asus monitors.


yeah get those pics up, someone out did me on my 3!

Guessing you are doing 3 in surround and +1 for accessory?


----------



## PCModderMike

I think he said 2 for one system, and 2 for another.


----------



## Degree

I'm also running my Catleap with a 670 perfectly fine


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I think he said 2 for one system, and 2 for another.


yeah derp. totally read over that lol


----------



## BritishBob

I have a ShiMian QH270-Lite. 7970 flashed GHZ bois and 2500k.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Have you left the protective film on it?







And I thought I take too much care of my stuff. lol


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Have you left the protective film on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought I took too much care of my stuff. lol


I was testing it at the time. I have taken it off now, but I wanted to see if there were any obvious defects. There aren't, except for 3 small scratches on the stand. It's in perfect condition.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Probably an HD 7950, being the best performance/value at the moment, but GTX 670 is undoubtedly a nice little card.


Totally forgot about the 7950. It is also a great GPU that can handle 1440p just fine. Currently the 7th most popular GPU in our club.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> I'll be joining this club I'll be posting pics later tonight i have 4 Crossover 27" monitors 2 on my main system and 2 for my other system. I love these monitors so much so much better then my old asus monitors.


Can't wait to see the pictures. With your 4 Crossovers, the gap between Yamakasi and Crossover will be much smaller.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I'm also running my Catleap with a 670 perfectly fine


Hey buddy. Post a picture with your name on it, and I wil add you to the club

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I have a ShiMian QH270-Lite. 7970 flashed GHZ bois and 2500k.


Just added you to the club. Enjoy the monitor

@ Everyone else

I changed the way the benchmarking section looks on the 2nd post of this thread. Please take a look at it. More benchs will always be appreciated. Game benchmarking could also be nice.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey buddy. Post a picture with your name on it, and I wil add you to the club


But I'm already in


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> But I'm already in


Ahhh sorry buddy, I totally missed that


----------



## Shrimpykins

My 2 Achieva Shimian QH270-Lites shipped around 2AM this morning from red-cap. Heres hoping they get here safely!! ^^


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*
> 
> My 2 Achieva Shimian QH270-Lites shipped around 2AM this morning from red-cap. Heres hoping they get here safely!! ^^


You have an 85% chance to have a perfectly fine monitor.

and probably about 75% of chance that both monitors will be fine 

Send us pictures when they arrive so I can add you to the club.

If it is your first time with 1440p, you are in for a treat


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> By the way, I really like your Cartman profile picture, I remember the episodes when he controlled that monster of evil, it was hilarious.


I just saw this part of your message lol 

I am 29 now and even if I was 60, and if this site survives 31 more years, I will still have a picture of Cartman as my avatar.

You can never go wrong with him 

Hmmm maybe i should find a 1440p picture of him so it can be my wallpaper.

He is my role model in life as well


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You have an 85% chance to have a perfectly fine monitor.
> 
> and probably about 75% of chance that both monitors will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send us pictures when they arrive so I can add you to the club.
> 
> If it is your first time with 1440p, you are in for a treat


I got the pixel perfect versions so I may have a bigger chance to get a good one. Or so I hope.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just ran Heaven 3.0 fully maxed on my sig rig:



CF 7970's at 1230MHz / 1750MHz
3960X - 4.8GHz


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*
> 
> I got the pixel perfect versions so I may have a bigger chance to get a good one. Or so I hope.


I hope so too. But still you will be fine. If you are living in USA, and if you have a faulty monitor, the transaction of sending it back and recieveing a new one is much easier than most of the other countries.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just ran Heaven 3.0 fully maxed on my sig rig:
> 
> CF 7970's at 1230MHz / 1750MHz
> 3960X - 4.8GHz


Thank you. Just added this in the Benchmarking Section


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!
> Alan Wake looks good but isn't it only about 10 hours of gameplay?
> Just Cause 2 I will likely get just waiting for the multiplayer mod to come out.
> Which Batman game did you like the best?
> I usually only buy games with replayability, because I hate to pay for a game that doesn't keep bringing me back to it.
> Crysis I've also debated but I'm not sure if my single 7970 could hold up at 1440p, also which Crysis is the best?
> Guild Wars 2 I'm debating it looks a lot better than WoW, but I've grown really tired of WoW and Diablo 3, so I'm not sure if it will be a big enough change to get me interested.
> What is Civ 5 like, is it similar to something like Age of Empires?


Crysis 2 is the best at this resolution. I was amazed at how much more detail there was. your 7970 will hold fine. the original game at 1080p was good maxed out with texture pack/dx11 with one gtx 580. i m sure at 1440p your 3gb VRAM and more gpu power from the 7970 will do fine


----------



## BritishBob

7970 with GHZ bios. Left image 1050 core 1600 memory. Right hand image 1150 core and 1600 memory.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> 7970 with GHZ bios. Left image 1050 core 1600 memory. Right hand image 1150 core and 1600 memory.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice score


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> Crysis 2 is the best at this resolution. I was amazed at how much more detail there was. your 7970 will hold fine. the original game at 1080p was good maxed out with texture pack/dx11 with one gtx 580. i m sure at 1440p your 3gb VRAM and more gpu power from the 7970 will do fine


I tried Crysis 2 with my 670 4GB with everything maxed including High Res Texture pack and DX11 patch. The result was around 30-40 fps max. Crysis 2 so far is the only game out that that would be better with an SLI setup imo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> 7970 with GHZ bios. Left image 1050 core 1600 memory. Right hand image 1150 core and 1600 memory.


Added the benches mate. Thank you 

@ everyone else

I updated the benchs section once more with a different look. The previous setup had issues with some pictures for some reason.

Now i made another Google Document writing down the GPU and OCN user name and attached the link provided in this thread for that specific bench.

Also added Sleeping Dogs and Arkham City benches which were done few weeks ago by our members.


----------



## TheExile

The Crysis Collection is $17.50 on Steam and Batman Arkham City GOTY is $24. Is Arkham City the best Batman game to start with and is it worth getting all the Crysis games, or does one stand out among the rest?

Also, can anyone say if these are good enough deals to grab and if these games have a reason to replay them after I beat them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I personally love all the Crysis titles. Each is pretty different from the other in terms of play style...


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> The Crysis Collection is $17.50 on Steam and Batman Arkham City GOTY is $24. Is Arkham City the best Batman game to start with and is it worth getting all the Crysis games, or does one stand out among the rest?
> Also, can anyone say if these are good enough deals to grab and if these games have a reason to replay them after I beat them?
> Thanks in advance


I don't think Batman AC or AA is worth $24. I paid I think $15 for both ($30 total just to be clear) when they were on sale and I would say that was a fair deal. I generally only played the Batman games through once and I doubt I'll replay them too soon, they just don't seem like that kind of game to me.

As for Crysis I like all of them as well. If I were you and I was looking for games I would get Crysis and Crysis Warhead (I think Steam calls it Crysis Maximum Edition or something) and see if you like them. If you do then you can pick up Crysis 2 at a later date as I'm sure it will be on sale again soon. Crysis and Crysis Warhead have replay-ability because they are very open maps but Crysis 2 is not as open. The multiplayer on all of them is actually pretty fun too.


----------



## TheExile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I don't think Batman AC or AA is worth $24. I paid I think $15 for both ($30 total just to be clear) when they were on sale and I would say that was a fair deal. I generally only played the Batman games through once and I doubt I'll replay them too soon, they just don't seem like that kind of game to me.
> As for Crysis I like all of them as well. If I were you and I was looking for games I would get Crysis and Crysis Warhead (I think Steam calls it Crysis Maximum Edition or something) and see if you like them. If you do then you can pick up Crysis 2 at a later date as I'm sure it will be on sale again soon. Crysis and Crysis Warhead have replay-ability because they are very open maps but Crysis 2 is not as open. The multiplayer on all of them is actually pretty fun too.


Thanks for the reply, didn't think Batman was the best deal but just trying to find games to hold me over until some of the upcoming games are released. I think I'll give Crysis a go at that price.

Also I checked out your laptop and it looks like a pretty good deal. Do you know if there is an option for a 3D display for it? How are your frame rates?

Do you know if it has decent battery life when browsing and using word documents?
__

Also to relate back to this topic, are there many 2560x1440 laptops out there yet?


----------



## MrHamm

Add me to the list please!

Main Monitor U2711 (Landscape) -Gaming Monitor -Powered by a single GTX680 2gig Vanilla @ Stock Clocks
Left Monitor U2212hm (Portrait) -2D applications (Web-paging) -Powered by GT610 2gig
Right Monitor U2212hm (Portrait) -GPU/CPU: Temps, Speeds, Task Manager Usage, Vent -Powered by GT610 2gig (same card as Left Monitor)





Hope u guys like my setup!


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Just bought the Crysis pack from Steam. Thanks for the headsup! I will start them after I finish Max Payne.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just a thought, but you should probably standardize the benchmarking settings in the OP so we can get some comparable numbers. Its usually easiest to have everybody run them at max possible settings but at this resolution there'd probably be a lot of people who couldn't run them at max....


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> __
> Also to relate back to this topic, are there many 2560x1440 laptops out there yet?


I believe 2013 might be a year that we can see PC laptops meeting higher standards and I expect 1440p laptops to be there evantually. Kudos to apple for the retina display in their laptops. 1800p resolution must be nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Add me to the list please!
> Main Monitor U2711 (Landscape) -Gaming Monitor -Powered by a single GTX680 2gig Vanilla @ Stock Clocks
> Left Monitor U2212hm (Portrait) -2D applications (Web-paging) -Powered by GT610 2gig
> Right Monitor U2212hm (Portrait) -GPU/CPU: Temps, Speeds, Task Manager Usage, Vent -Powered by GT610 2gig (same card as Left Monitor)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u guys like my setup!


Just added you to the club and welcome. Nice setup 

So what resolution are you running?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> Just bought the Crysis pack from Steam. Thanks for the headsup! I will start them after I finish Max Payne.


Max Payne must be great in 1440p as well. Will buy it when it hits a decent sale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just a thought, but you should probably standardize the benchmarking settings in the OP so we can get some comparable numbers. Its usually easiest to have everybody run them at max possible settings but at this resolution there'd probably be a lot of people who couldn't run them at max....


I actually thought about that, but couldnt standarize it. Some people might not be able to run them at max. Hack not everyone might also have a DX11 GPU out there. I best wanted to categorize the heaven benchmark, or any kind of benchmark according to GPUs. Lets say that a fellow OCN member has a HD7970. He wants to switch to 1440p but wonders about performance loss. He can than look up for 7970 on the list and see how the benchmarker ran his test, with which settings, and the newcomer can run the exact same settings in 1080p and calculate the performance loss.

Again I would really like to make heaven benchmarking standard, but again there are way too many different GPUs out there and I honestly don't know what setting would be universal.


----------



## iARDAs

Totally unnesscary but was playing Fear 1 and wanted to give the benchmarking test a shot



I swear to God this game still stands strong in todays gaming world. I still love the graphics and 1440p makes the game fun once more.

Hopefully will finish the trilogy.

Above bench was taken with

306.02 drivers

GTX 670 @ 1200mhz

Everything MAXED with FXAA enabled in NVCP.


----------



## Dehatitated

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Add me to the list please!
> Main Monitor U2711 (Landscape) -Gaming Monitor -Powered by a single GTX680 2gig Vanilla @ Stock Clocks
> Left Monitor U2212hm (Portrait) -2D applications (Web-paging) -Powered by GT610 2gig
> Right Monitor U2212hm (Portrait) -GPU/CPU: Temps, Speeds, Task Manager Usage, Vent -Powered by GT610 2gig (same card as Left Monitor)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u guys like my setup!






I really like your three monitors, I can see the use of those two monitors in portrait for what you are using and for working, but if I had three screens I would use them together for one large landscape. But that is just me, your setup is still really nice.

To iARDAs:
Yeh I hope I like the monitor as well, on the outside it has about two minor painting imperfections on the bezel but I am not worried. I will try to do some benchmarking once it is built







.


----------



## TheExile

Just a random thought I had, seeing people talk about three screens. I have a HP 27 inch LED and my Samsung 1440p LED for my current setup. If I were to get a 27 inch 3D display could I have the best of three worlds? Where I can use either a single 1440p, single 3D or 120Hz, or use them all in 1080p for Eyefinity? Or will I not be able to group the 1440p monitor in with the 1080p monitors for multi-monitor gaming?

Sorry for the questions, still not sure where I want to go with my setup.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> To iARDAs:
> Yeh I hope I like the monitor as well, on the outside it has about two minor painting imperfections on the bezel but I am not worried. I will try to do some benchmarking once it is built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ahhh its ok with the painting problems. Normal and expected to be honest, but of course not everyone has it. Still, what you should worry about is the image quality









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> Just a random thought I had, seeing people talk about three screens. I have a HP 27 inch LED and my Samsung 1440p LED for my current setup. If I were to get a 27 inch 3D display could I have the best of three worlds? Where I can use either a single 1440p, single 3D or 120Hz, or use them all in 1080p for Eyefinity? Or will I not be able to group the 1440p monitor in with the 1080p monitors for multi-monitor gaming?
> Sorry for the questions, still not sure where I want to go with my setup.


Hmm good question i want to know the answer of. When all set to 1080p you should be able to run surround but Surround sometimes have weird issues and maybe uncompatible at times.

Honestly it sounds like a good idea to purchase a 3D screen but trust me although 120hz IS VERY VERY SMOOTH, downgrading from 1440p to 1080p will not be ideal.

However it is understandable that you might want to try 3D in games, but being a 3D enthusiast myself, although it is a great technology, it is no where being ready. Not all game developers take advantage of it, and even if a game is rated Excellent or Good by Nvidia, it might have annoying issues.

@ everyone else

I just wanted to play Crysis 1 for the first time on my 1440p display but I can not select 1440p on the menu.

Any workaround for that?

nvm guys. I didnt see the small scroll bar right next to the first resolution. it is almost 3AM here lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some Screenshots of Crysis 1 in 1440p for anyone interested





Hmmm, I am wondering whether to add 1440p or above SS section on the club.

Edit : Yep did it. See 2nd post of this Thread right below Benchmarking.

Feel free to share your screenshots guys.


----------



## TheExile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Here are some Screenshots of Crysis 1 in 1440p for anyone interested
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1037078/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1037079/
> 
> Hmmm, I am wondering whether to add 1440p or above SS section on the club


Looks great, does Crysis 1 and 2 still have a strong multi-player community, or do you play single player?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, didn't think Batman was the best deal but just trying to find games to hold me over until some of the upcoming games are released. I think I'll give Crysis a go at that price.
> Also I checked out your laptop and it looks like a pretty good deal. Do you know if there is an option for a 3D display for it? How are your frame rates?
> Do you know if it has decent battery life when browsing and using word documents?


Haha, thanks. I really like it for a laptop. There is no 3D display for the Clevo's, I think only Alienware does them and it is only on their 17 inch. My frames are amazing. I can max almost any game (minus AA, which doesn't look much different on a 140+ ppi screen), Skyrim runs from 40-60 fps, Crysis Warhead is broken unless I run it with AA, Shattered Horizon runs around 50 fps, TF2 runs at 60 fps and about 25% GPU usage, and Diablo III runs 60 also.

I can get almost 4 hours of battery with the performance setting with lowest brightness, no keyboard backlight, no webcam and nothing else plugged in which is really good.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> Looks great, does Crysis 1 and 2 still have a strong multi-player community, or do you play single player?


Crysis 2 had few busy servers, I dont believe you will ever run out of servers in that game for a while,

Crysis 1, i gamed on it few months back in multiplayer and there were like few people. Not crowded but someone else who plays these games more often can tell more.

I play those games in single player, however I am waiting for my 2nd GPU to play Crysis 2 Maxed with 60 fps frame rates.

Crysis 1, everything maxed in 1440p I get between 40-50 fps. However the experience is extremely smooth.

This game still is a monster even in the modern days.


----------



## iARDAs

Decided to ditch the jpg format of Steam and using MSI Afterburner and the png format.

Here are few more pictures from Cyrsis 1, so you can get an idea what you will get in 1440p.

Batch 1 :











Batch 2 :


----------



## Dehatitated

Wow those look beautiful, I am used to always running my games at minimum everything, with anti aliasing etc off. Struggling to run even that because of low end CPU with integrated. So I am looking forward to 1440p so much


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Added you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i can play the game in Full screen that is true, but the resolution in the menu can not be adjusted to 1440p.
> 
> Also nice setup. Care to tell us the difference in quality between 2 monitors? beside on being 1600p and one being 1440p of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great review and comparision. I am so glad I purchased a Korean Display but so far it seems that Apple Cinema Displays are not bad in gaming at all. Seems the results are the same or pretty darn close.


I didn't check this thread for a while, so three weeks later...

The differences between the two... well you might not have thought so and many other people might not have assumed so but...

I like the Catleap MORE than the Dell UltraSharp. Part of the problem may be that the HC model (first was the 3007wfp, then they released the 3007wfp-hc) is a wide color gamut monitor and colors look, I guess too saturated? Also, the newer Catleap is brighter and has better contrast. So now my Dell is sitting on my bedroom floor while I run the Catleap!

One of my customer's owns the u3011 and I think that actually compares much more favorable with these monitors than the 3007wfp-hc that I have. The 3007 is still a great monitor, don't get me wrong, I just prefer the Catleap.


----------



## PCModderMike

Here to make if official







Few shots of the monitor and my setup.




Spoiler: Benchies



*The rest are just some benchmark screenshots*

Starting off with 3DMark11 - This run is with beta *306.02* drivers. Guess I shouldn't even really include these, has nothing to do with res on the monitor







Oh well

This run is with *301.42* drivers, I scored slightly higher with these.


*All benchmarks below are using the beta 306.02 drivers*
Next up is Heaven 3.0, this is just an open and run benchmark, didn't adjust any of the settings.
*Settings*

*Results*


Then did a run with the Metro 2033 benchmark, decided to use this because it's such a demanding game.
*Settings* and *Results* shown in this screenshot


Lastly I ran the PLA (Passions Leads Army) Benchmark, I know it's not widely used, but I think it's nice.
*Settings*

*Results*


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Wow those look beautiful, I am used to always running my games at minimum everything, with anti aliasing etc off. Struggling to run even that because of low end CPU with integrated. So I am looking forward to 1440p so much


It really is. Crysis games are pretty amazing in 1440p. I was bored to death with Crysis 1, Played it with every single GPU I ever purchased and the last time I finished it in 3D, i was sure that I would never ever play it again. But here I am in 1440p having a blast with this game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I didn't check this thread for a while, so three weeks later...
> The differences between the two... well you might not have thought so and many other people might not have assumed so but...
> I like the Catleap MORE than the Dell UltraSharp. Part of the problem may be that the HC model (first was the 3007wfp, then they released the 3007wfp-hc) is a wide color gamut monitor and colors look, I guess too saturated? Also, the newer Catleap is brighter and has better contrast. So now my Dell is sitting on my bedroom floor while I run the Catleap!
> One of my customer's owns the u3011 and I think that actually compares much more favorable with these monitors than the 3007wfp-hc that I have. The 3007 is still a great monitor, don't get me wrong, I just prefer the Catleap.


Thank you for the comparision. I actually did not expect a Catleap to look better than the 30" Dell but, i am not really too suprised either. Have you ever thought of purchasing the 30" Korean Displays? They were called Yamakasi Leonidis or something like that. However no one I know of in this site owns those monitors, maybe they are not as great as the 27" Catleaps.

Also I see that U3011 is better than the 3007wfp than? I will be sure to note this.

What will you do with your 3007wfp? Keep it? Sell it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Here to make if official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few shots of the monitor and my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Benchies
> 
> 
> 
> *The rest are just some benchmark screenshots*
> Starting off with 3DMark11 - This run is with beta *306.02* drivers. Guess I shouldn't even really include these, has nothing to do with res on the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well
> 
> This run is with *301.42* drivers, I scored slightly higher with these.
> 
> *All benchmarks below are using the beta 306.02 drivers*
> Next up is Heaven 3.0, this is just an open and run benchmark, didn't adjust any of the settings.
> *Settings*
> 
> *Results*
> 
> Then did a run with the Metro 2033 benchmark, decided to use this because it's such a demanding game.
> *Settings* and *Results* shown in this screenshot
> 
> Lastly I ran the PLA (Passions Leads Army) Benchmark, I know it's not widely used, but I think it's nice.
> *Settings*
> 
> *Results*


Just perfect.

I added your picture of the monitor on the OP, and added all the benchmarkings on the benchmarking section.

It is great to get ideas about Metro2033 as well.

I was always planning to go SLI before playing Metro, but looking at your bench, maybe I can pull it off with just 1 GTX 670

You disabled DOF and with SLI got an average of 72 fps which is nice.

Probably with a single gtx 670 without DOF AND without AA I might get around 45-50. Thats not too bad.

At least it might be better than Crysis 2 with all those texture packs.


----------



## iARDAs

@ people with GPUs that have 2GB of Vram or less and playing BF3

when you play BF3 with everything maxed including the AAs, the game exceeds 2200-2300 Vram at times in multiplayer.

When this happen what happens to the frame rates?

I always wanted to know this.

Does it hit a bottleneck spot and immediately get lower and capped until vram usage falls below 2GB, or does it stutter? slow down? maybe give artifacts?


----------



## IcedEarth

Crossover arrived last night.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Crossover arrived last night.


Nice 

Added you to the list.

Any issues with it?

Also believe it or not yours is the 1st 580 of the club. Lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added you to the list.
> 
> Any issues with it?
> 
> *Also believe it or not yours is the 1st 580 of the club.* Lol


That's actually VERY surprising. I absolutely loved my 580. I actually still miss it in some ways, and it did a phenominal job at 2560x1600, just not as good as the 7970 does obviously, lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> That's actually VERY surprising. I absolutely loved my 580. I actually still miss it in some ways, and it did a phenominal job at 2560x1600, just not as good as the 7970 does obviously, lol.


yeah a few weeks back someone asked if 580 was bad for 1440p gaming since there was noone with a 580 in the club yet, but it was just pure luck. We have few 560s about 8 of them, but have 1 570, 1 580 and 1 590 at the moment.

Interesting feedback if you ask me.

Kinda tells me that 1440p is mostly used by enthusiasts so far, and enthusiasts usually purchase the latest technology.

The average of 7xxx Ati GPUs and 6xx Nvidia GPUs are very very high.

In other words

out of 69 Nvidia cards 45 of them are the 6xx series (65%)

out of 39 Ati cards 24 of them are tne 7xxx series. (62%)

Perhaps going for a 1440p monitor was just another excuse to upgrade to the latest GPU too


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added you to the list.
> 
> Any issues with it?
> 
> Also believe it or not yours is the 1st 580 of the club. Lol


I like setting new trends.









One minor issue so far (only hooked it up about 18 hours ago) is that I couldn't get the monitor to turn on at first. After wiggling the plug (not the power brick, the actual plug) I managed to get it to burst into life.

It would intermittently turn on and off if I knocked the plug though.

The issue is the European plug comes with an adapter, the adapter is quite cheap and I really had to use some force to even get the two prong European plug to go into the adapter. After getting annoyed with it, I replaced it with a UK kettle lead and plugged that directly into the power brick. It has been running absolutely fine ever since.

So for anyone who thinks they have a received a DOA monitor, I would advise using a kettle lead that is native to your country prior to any formal returns procedure, you may just find that the adapter is to blame.

This is the adapter I am speaking of:










Other than that, no problems at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> yeah a few weeks back someone asked if 580 was bad for 1440p gaming since there was noone with a 580 in the club yet, but it was just pure luck. We have few 560s about 8 of them, but have 1 570, 1 580 and 1 590 at the moment.
> 
> Interesting feedback if you ask me.
> 
> Kinda tells me that 1440p is mostly used by enthusiasts so far, and enthusiasts usually purchase the latest technology.


I'm more inclined to price : performance

It's the exact reason why I will almost always go with AMD on the CPU front, not because I dislike Intel but because you can get fantastic deals on AMD CPU's that are more than capable of gaming.

It's the exact reason why I also only buy last gen technology, I don't like paying £400 for a GPU. I'd much rather someone let the value depreciate for me and I can pick it up 'next to new' for half the price.









Funny enough that's the exact reason I bought the monitor too, because even with a Square trade warranty, it was still half the price of a Dell U2711.

I'm a bargain hunter.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> I like setting new trends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One minor issue so far (only hooked it up about 18 hours ago) is that I couldn't get the monitor to turn on at first. After wiggling the plug (not the power brick, the actual plug) I managed to get it to burst into life.
> It would intermittently turn on and off if I knocked the plug though.
> The issue is the European plug comes with an adapter, the adapter is quite cheap and I really had to use some force to even get the two prong European plug to go into the adapter. After getting annoyed with it, I replaced it with a UK kettle lead and plugged that directly into the power brick. It has been running absolutely fine ever since.
> So for anyone who thinks they have a received a DOA monitor, I would advise using a kettle lead that is native to your country prior to any formal returns procedure, you may just find that the adapter is to blame.
> This is the adapter I am speaking of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, no problems at all.
> I'm more inclined to price : performance
> It's the exact reason why I will almost always go with AMD on the CPU front, not because I dislike Intel but because you can get fantastic deals on AMD CPU's that are more than capable of gaming.
> It's the exact reason why I also only buy last gen technology, I don't like paying £400 for a GPU. I'd much rather someone let the value depreciate for me and I can pick it up 'next to new' for half the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough that's the exact reason I bought the monitor too, because even with a Square trade warranty, it was still half the price of a Dell U2711.
> I'm a bargain hunter.


Hmm good to know that trick. I also plug my own power cord to the adapter and its been working like a charm. I am glad you worked everything out.

It is a good way that you are taking advantage of the last gen technology in hardware. Afterall the difference between a current gen GPU and last gen GPU is not vast or anything but it is much more affordable and true that you are getting more when you compare price/performance.

I am also a bargain hunter but not on computer parts. On steam games only







. God Bless those steam sales.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are few Screenshots from Mafia 2.

I started taking HQ screenshots pretty late in the game, and there were much better settings and areas I could take advantage of taking screenshots but the below should still help people to get ideas.

Everything Maxed without AA.


----------



## IcedEarth

Aye, I used to be like that too. However with my job, girlfriend and weightlifting, gaming has kind of been put to the back of the queue so I tend not to invest all of my money into it these days. It's mainly used as a HTPC these days with a bit of gaming on the side.

Also, isn't that the very end of the game? IIRC.


----------



## BritishBob

I yes the power cable from my Ps3 with my monitor.







I only use my Ps3 for the DUST 514 beta, and that's buggy as hell at the best of times.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Aye, I used to be like that too. However with my job, girlfriend and weightlifting, gaming has kind of been put to the back of the queue so I tend not to invest all of my money into it these days. It's mainly used as a HTPC these days with a bit of gaming on the side.
> Also, isn't that the very end of the game? IIRC.


Totally understandable. Ever since getting married my gaming have declined as well. I have so much going on but still try to join conversations in this site and do some gaming, however it is NOWHERE neer as what it used to be. I kinda miss the old days where I could game 24/7 and also dont at the same time though.

And yes these screens are towards the end of the game. I tried to take screenshots that would not be any kind of a spoiler though, as what's going on is not clear if someone has not played the game.

Now I am waiting for a Steam Sale on Mafia 2 DLCs so I can purchase and play the side missions.

Also mafia 2 is avery good game. It is not as great as Mafia 1, or any GTA games though. However the graphic,. the conversations, the lively city is very nice.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are few Screenshots from Alice Madness Returns.

Everything maxed including Physx but no AA. The game has optimization issues though, It never takes full advantage of the GPU and sometimes I see deeps of 40s in Phsyx intensive scenes, yet the GPU usage is like 60%

Batch 1 :













Batch 2 :


----------



## TheExile

If I could update my pic, here I hope is a better picture of my monitor.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Here is a picture of my 1080p monitor next to the 1440p, not sure if you can really tell the quality difference, since it's not the best picture quality.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> If I could update my pic, here I hope is a better picture of my monitor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my 1080p monitor next to the 1440p, not sure if you can really tell the quality difference, since it's not the best picture quality.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I changed your picture with the newer one you provided









Also about the second picture, I can see that your 1440p monitor is just brighter, but maybe its just because of the different wallpaper.

@ everyone else, i updated my Crysis 1 1440p wallpapers with 5 more pictures.


----------



## MrHamm

** this was suppose to be a reply for someone asking if they should wait for the u2713hm......**

Don't know if this was replied earlier as I'm reading ALL the post from the 1440p+ club!

I have the u2711 and I never regretted it. Only thing I would "wait" for is for it to go on sale.

I'm in Canada, and the u2711 drops to $699.00 with free shipping. The drop in price varies but the lowest I've seen is $699.00 (that's when i pulled the trigger and sold my 3 24inch 1080 garbage monitors)

A few things to consider for all that is waiting for Dell's new U2713hm



Cons of U2711
Heat....seriously....its a lot of HEAT!
No Pivot feature (might be an issue if someone has enough bling to buy 3 2560X1440 and PPP it) *drools*

Pros:

Everything else -Color Color Color and build quality -Out weights any cons.

I also compared it the U2212hm because I have two of them beside my u2711 and the color is close, but it is different when looking
at the exact same picture. -Only way I could've matched it was if i had 2 more u2711's or U2410's which I couldn't afford.

The U2212hm has similar specs as the U2713hm (just like all the "HM" series)

The color Gamut and 1.07billion vs 16.7million makes a huge difference.

If you can get it on sale for $699.00 i wouldn't wait.

The Dell U2410 has been out for years and still blows Dell's new HM series away. There are only 3 monitors from Dell that support 1.07billion colors that are also AdobeRGB certified. (u2410, u2711, U3011)

Newer doesn't mean better and the pricing of the U2711 will not drop below the regular sale discount for years to come. (Which is proven with the U2410)

And you get to say you have 1.07 BILLION COLORS!!!!!!!

It's not only the pixel count that's important but the color saturation has to equally match for the gaming experience.

Side note: If your wondering why I choose the u2212hm for the flanking monitors, I did it for the pixel pitch -didnt want the 0.27mm normal pitch that comes with 1080p screen. Just makes it more uniformed all around. =) 0.27mm vs 0.2475mm makes a huge difference when compared to .0233hm side by side.


----------



## BritishBob

Just found this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1303605/sli-limit-unlocked-on-1440p-monitors-130hz-now-possible

Should be good for new buyers.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> yeah a few weeks back someone asked if 580 was bad for 1440p gaming since there was noone with a 580 in the club yet, but it was just pure luck. We have few 560s about 8 of them, but have 1 570, 1 580 and 1 590 at the moment.
> 
> Interesting feedback if you ask me.
> 
> Kinda tells me that 1440p is mostly used by enthusiasts so far, and enthusiasts usually purchase the latest technology.
> 
> The average of 7xxx Ati GPUs and 6xx Nvidia GPUs are very very high.
> 
> In other words
> out of 69 Nvidia cards 45 of them are the 6xx series (65%)
> out of 39 Ati cards 24 of them are tne 7xxx series. (62%)
> 
> Perhaps going for a 1440p monitor was just another excuse to upgrade to the latest GPU too


Just wanted to add, I used a Gigabyte GTX 580 on one of my desktops for a while until recently, and it worked perfectly fine for 1440p games. Wasn't as fast as a GTX 670 or HD 7970 that I have now, but it worked quite well. Then again, overclocked HD 7870 pulled its weight well too.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> ** this was suppose to be a reply for someone asking if they should wait for the u2713hm......**
> Don't know if this was replied earlier as I'm reading ALL the post from the 1440p+ club!
> I have the u2711 and I never regretted it. Only thing I would "wait" for is for it to go on sale.
> I'm in Canada, and the u2711 drops to $699.00 with free shipping. The drop in price varies but the lowest I've seen is $699.00 (that's when i pulled the trigger and sold my 3 24inch 1080 garbage monitors)
> A few things to consider for all that is waiting for Dell's new U2713hm
> 
> Cons of U2711
> Heat....seriously....its a lot of HEAT!
> No Pivot feature (might be an issue if someone has enough bling to buy 3 2560X1440 and PPP it) *drools*
> Pros:
> Everything else -Color Color Color and build quality -Out weights any cons.
> I also compared it the U2212hm because I have two of them beside my u2711 and the color is close, but it is different when looking
> at the exact same picture. -Only way I could've matched it was if i had 2 more u2711's or U2410's which I couldn't afford.
> The U2212hm has similar specs as the U2713hm (just like all the "HM" series)
> The color Gamut and 1.07billion vs 16.7million makes a huge difference.
> If you can get it on sale for $699.00 i wouldn't wait.
> The Dell U2410 has been out for years and still blows Dell's new HM series away. There are only 3 monitors from Dell that support 1.07billion colors that are also AdobeRGB certified. (u2410, u2711, U3011)
> Newer doesn't mean better and the pricing of the U2711 will not drop below the regular sale discount for years to come. (Which is proven with the U2410)
> And you get to say you have 1.07 BILLION COLORS!!!!!!!
> It's not only the pixel count that's important but the color saturation has to equally match for the gaming experience.
> Side note: If your wondering why I choose the u2212hm for the flanking monitors, I did it for the pixel pitch -didnt want the 0.27mm normal pitch that comes with 1080p screen. Just makes it more uniformed all around. =) 0.27mm vs 0.2475mm makes a huge difference when compared to .0233hm side by side.


The heat isn't that bad. I frequently see Newegg (US Site) sell it for $700, free shipping.

The heat doesn't bother me. It feels just as warm as every other monitor I've used at home.

If someone doesn't need the colorspace, accuracy, or inputs the U2711 has I'd suggest them a U2713HM.

I was considering waiting for a U2713HM before buying my 2711, but component/composite were a nice attraction, as well as the card reader and the stand. I dislike the new stand design, but love the U2711's.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @ people with GPUs that have 2GB of Vram or less and playing BF3
> 
> when you play BF3 with everything maxed including the AAs, the game exceeds 2200-2300 Vram at times in multiplayer.
> 
> When this happen what happens to the frame rates?
> 
> I always wanted to know this.
> 
> Does it hit a bottleneck spot and immediately get lower and capped until vram usage falls below 2GB, or does it stutter? slow down? maybe give artifacts?


That seems to be an extremely large amount of memory you are using. Are you sure there isn't some process running in the background sharing that? I am a regular player of BF3, mostly multiplayer, and the most I have ever seen is 1920MB of VRAM usage, according to EVGA Precision. But that's with Windows Aero running in the background....if you disable Aero before entering any game, you free up 200-400MB worth of memory. So I usually disable Aero before going into BF3, and the most I usually see is 1700MB worth of memory being used. I've never had a situation yet of running out of memory on 2GB cards with a single 1440p monitor.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Yeah, I've never gone above 2-2.5GB (yet) and that is at 2560x1600 with maxed everything and 16xAA.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That seems to be an extremely large amount of memory you are using. Are you sure there isn't some process running in the background sharing that? I am a regular player of BF3, mostly multiplayer, and the most I have ever seen is 1920MB of VRAM usage, according to EVGA Precision. But that's with Windows Aero running in the background....if you disable Aero before entering any game, you free up 200-400MB worth of memory. So I usually disable Aero before going into BF3, and the most I usually see is 1700MB worth of memory being used. I've never had a situation yet of running out of memory on 2GB cards with a single 1440p monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> Yeah, I've never gone above 2-2.5GB (yet) and that is at 2560x1600 with maxed everything and 16xAA.


I remember who said it but a fellow member on this club said that if a person has 4GB vram, than his vram usage could be more than others simply because there is more vram spared.

Maybe thats what I am facing with exactly.

I have nothing else running in the background besides Windows Aero.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are few 1440p screenshots of Warhammer 40,000 Space Marine


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I remember who said it but a fellow member on this club said that if a person has 4GB vram, than his vram usage could be more than others simply because there is more vram spared.
> 
> Maybe thats what I am facing with exactly.
> 
> I have nothing else running in the background besides Windows Aero.


Well I have 2x 4GB cards and am using a slightly larger resolution than most single monitor setups but I still don't see crazy usage. I do think that we are going to start seeing more Vram usage down the road but by that time I'll have new cards


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> Well I have 2x 4GB cards and am using a slightly larger resolution than most single monitor setups but I still don't see crazy usage. I do think that we are going to start seeing more Vram usage down the road but by that time I'll have new cards


Hmm I wonder why I sometimes see up to 1900 Vram usage without AA in BF3 than. Interesting.

Of course I can disable Windows Aero to have lower Vram but no reason to do so since my Vram is 4GB.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Is Windows Aero playing such a significant role in full-screen (even if windowed) games? I remember I set one game to turn off aero upon start (D3), and overall performance was actually slowed somehow.


----------



## MrHamm

Types of AA and Window Aero!!!!!!!!!! -questions and concerns!!!!!!!!!!!!

AA:

Everyone knows what AA is -basically removes jagged edges and makes objects smoother

Can someone explain in laymen's terms the different "types" of AA: wiki doesn't really explain it too well (at least for me)
AA:
FXAA:
MSAA:
QSAA:
Any other "types" of AA?

1) What is the difference between them
2) Performance hit for each one?
3) Why games have two different types of AA if not more.
4) Is ANY of them needed at 1440p gaming? -I know that AA is not used because at the pixel density you won't notice much of a difference but what about the other ones?

Window Aero:

I also heard of Disabling Windows Aero. - I think its just makes your desktop fancier

1) Can someone confirm?
2) Does it really improve performance (FPS) if Windows Aero is turned off?
3) How to turn it off?
4) What else does Windows Aero do?

**does any of this matter if I play in FULL windows mode??

I play in FULL windows mode so I can mouse-over to LEFT/RIGHT monitors.

Thanks guys

I think this should be in the OP =)


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

If you have GTA IV than you check in real time. When running at 2560x1600 and changing between the AA options you can see a difference. Is it large? Heck no. If you can stay above 60FPS (I can't in that game) then leave it on. If not, take it down until you are satisfied with the frame rate.


----------



## Descadent

Here some GW2 shots at 7680x1440. I also use these as a rotating desktop backgrounds


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Here some GW2 shots at 7680x1440. I also use these as a rotating desktop backgrounds
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Breathtaking...
Click to expand...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Is Windows Aero playing such a significant role in full-screen (even if windowed) games? I remember I set one game to turn off aero upon start (D3), and overall performance was actually slowed somehow.


I never tried it but people I know that tells the truth and dont say BS, always says that there IS a difference in disabling Windows Aero. I never tried it with my 2GB card though, and now that I have a 4GB GPU, i dont really care about it. But again, yeah, Windows Aero seems to play an important role on vram usage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Types of AA and Window Aero!!!!!!!!!! -questions and concerns!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AA:
> Everyone knows what AA is -basically removes jagged edges and makes objects smoother
> Can someone explain in laymen's terms the different "types" of AA: wiki doesn't really explain it too well (at least for me)
> AA:
> FXAA:
> MSAA:
> QSAA:
> Any other "types" of AA?
> 1) What is the difference between them
> 2) Performance hit for each one?
> 3) Why games have two different types of AA if not more.
> 4) Is ANY of them needed at 1440p gaming? -I know that AA is not used because at the pixel density you won't notice much of a difference but what about the other ones?
> Window Aero:
> I also heard of Disabling Windows Aero. - I think its just makes your desktop fancier
> 1) Can someone confirm?
> 2) Does it really improve performance (FPS) if Windows Aero is turned off?
> 3) How to turn it off?
> 4) What else does Windows Aero do?
> **does any of this matter if I play in FULL windows mode??
> I play in FULL windows mode so I can mouse-over to LEFT/RIGHT monitors.
> Thanks guys
> I think this should be in the OP =)


Hmmm I will try to tell best I can, but please if I am wrong, than someone should correct me.

What games use mostly is MSAA and it is a very demanding AA feature but works just fine.

QSAA is an even better version of MSAA hence more demanding.

FXAA is only offered by Nvidia and it covers the entire screen so that while it does remove some jaggies, it might have an impact on overall visual quality a little. However the performance impact of FXAA is like 5%. I remember using FXAA all the time while gaming in 3Dvision, and now in 1440p I also turn on FXAA for some games. Like in Fear 1 and it DOES help and makes a difference. I like it.

About Windows Aero, yes it has a performance impact, and as far as I know it is there for the looks and smoothness of the desktop. I personally like it, but you can live without it, its no biggie.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> If you have GTA IV than you check in real time. When running at 2560x1600 and changing between the AA options you can see a difference. Is it large? Heck no. If you can stay above 60FPS (I can't in that game) then leave it on. If not, take it down until you are satisfied with the frame rate.


IS GTA4 that demending? Surely you are using mods though right? I wonder how GTA5 will be like. It would suck to have 2 670s and average 30-40 fps in 1440p.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Here some GW2 shots at 7680x1440. I also use these as a rotating desktop backgrounds


Amazing. One day when i have the room for it, i will definitely go surround. Thank you for the screenshots, I added them to the Screenshots section.


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Here some GW2 shots at 7680x1440. I also use these as a rotating desktop backgrounds


That is just.........im lost for words......offically what i want now.....

what settings do you play with?
whats ur FPS during WvWvW and in general?


----------



## Drakenxile

My brother is currently using the other system so I'll take pictures of it later but here's pics of my main rig



sorry for the bad shot my cellphones camera isn't that good


----------



## Pavilion 650m

guys what do you think of this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-Wide-QHD-PC-Monitor-DVI-D-2560x1440-USA-110V-NEW-/271046540951?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3f1ba1fe97

i currently use this. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009255

Does anything look better? or is it just bigger and nice resolution? And will i handle this with a single gtx 580, i will use my gaming rig. i play skyrim, bf3, i'd like 30+ fps on high with 0 AA..

ty dudes


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> guys what do you think of this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-Wide-QHD-PC-Monitor-DVI-D-2560x1440-USA-110V-NEW-/271046540951?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3f1ba1fe97
> i currently use this. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009255
> Does anything look better? or is it just bigger and nice resolution? And will i handle this with a single gtx 580, i will use my gaming rig. i play skyrim, bf3, i'd like 30+ fps on high with 0 AA..
> ty dudes


The 1440p monitor will be larger of course, but the resolution is the biggest difference IMO. You'll love it. Make sure you order one that include the us power brick (if you're in the states).


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> My brother is currently using the other system so I'll take pictures of it later but here's pics of my main rig
> 
> sorry for the bad shot my cellphones camera isn't that good


NICE setup. Lovely indeed. I like the headphones as well. Which brand is that if I may ask?

I added you as 2 monitors right now, when you get the chance send me the picture of the other 2 and I will add them as well.

I also added a single 670 right next to your name.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> guys what do you think of this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-Wide-QHD-PC-Monitor-DVI-D-2560x1440-USA-110V-NEW-/271046540951?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3f1ba1fe97
> i currently use this. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009255
> Does anything look better? or is it just bigger and nice resolution? And will i handle this with a single gtx 580, i will use my gaming rig. i play skyrim, bf3, i'd like 30+ fps on high with 0 AA..
> ty dudes


Just go for it.

The difference will be great.

580 is still a great GPU for 1440, and if you can read this thread a few posts back, you will see that current owners and pre owners of 580 share the same feelings.

Go grab that Achieva like RIGHT NOW dude.

Trust us.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some F.E.A.R. 1 Screenshots in 1440p

Batch 1









Batch 2 added on Sept. 13th 2012


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Here are some F.E.A.R. 1 Screenshots in 1440p
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1038233/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1038234/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1038235/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1038236/


Very nice. I may have to give that game another play through.


----------



## Drakenxile

Hey was able to get pics for my other system

and the headphones i am using are the siberia v2




oops forgot to list the other system is powered by a GTX 480


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> guys what do you think of this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-Wide-QHD-PC-Monitor-DVI-D-2560x1440-USA-110V-NEW-/271046540951?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3f1ba1fe97
> i currently use this. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009255
> Does anything look better? or is it just bigger and nice resolution? And will i handle this with a single gtx 580, i will use my gaming rig. i play skyrim, bf3, i'd like 30+ fps on high with 0 AA..
> ty dudes


Any 2560x1440 monitor is the way to go! if you only want to achieve 30fps on high with no AA you can definitely get that with your card and your system specs under "Waka Waka"

It will be bigger, badder, and make you ***** your pants from all the GLORY. I ***** you not. =) 1080p is for console gaming. Leave it at that. =)

The below is 2560x1600 -should gain a few more FPS gaming at 1440. JOIN THE 1440P + Community!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Very nice. I may have to give that game another play through.


I think you should. It is still a great game and 27" and 1440p makes it the most enjoyable playthrough yet. I will finish it with the DLCs, and than jump on to Fear 2 and 3. I never played them so it should be a blast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> Hey was able to get pics for my other system
> and the headphones i am using are the siberia v2
> 
> 
> oops forgot to list the other system is powered by a GTX 480


Perfect setup man. Great investment and I am also glad that all 4 of the monitors you have seem to be problem free.

I also added the 480 on the list as well

With your 4 Crossovers, the Crossovr brand seems to be getting much closer to Yamakasis in the club

Enjoy both of the setups mate.

Will you be upgrading the 480 in the other system? or just leave it be?


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I think you should. It is still a great game and 27" and 1440p makes it the most enjoyable playthrough yet. I will finish it with the DLCs, and than *jump on to Fear 2 and 3*. I never played them so it should be a blast.
> Perfect setup man. Great investment and I am also glad that all 4 of the monitors you have seem to be problem free.
> 
> I also added the 480 on the list as well
> 
> With your 4 Crossovers, the Crossovr brand seems to be getting much closer to Yamakasis in the club
> 
> Enjoy both of the setups mate.
> 
> Will you be upgrading the 480 in the other system? or just leave it be?


Borderlands 2 comes first though!!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Borderlands 2 comes first though!!


Cant wait for that game in 1440p

I might not purchase it right away though. Spending crazy lately, but will do my best.

Borderlands was also great in 1440p, and Borderlands 2 could only be much better.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Heres my Heaven score. Ill take a pic of my monitor when I get home.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Heres my Heaven score. Ill take a pic of my monitor when I get home.


Thanks for the benchmark.

I added it on the benchmarking section









And waiting for the monitor now. Probably when you send it to me I might be asleep so I will update it tomorrow latest


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> I think you should. It is still a great game and 27" and 1440p makes it the most enjoyable playthrough yet. I will finish it with the DLCs, and than jump on to Fear 2 and 3. I never played them so it should be a blast.
> Perfect setup man. Great investment and I am also glad that all 4 of the monitors you have seem to be problem free.
> 
> I also added the 480 on the list as well
> 
> With your 4 Crossovers, the Crossovr brand seems to be getting much closer to Yamakasis in the club
> 
> Enjoy both of the setups mate.
> 
> Will you be upgrading the 480 in the other system? or just leave it be?


I'm not sure if i will be upgrading the 480 or not the rigs been running everything pretty much maxed out.

there's a dead pixel on 3 of the 4 monitors i didn't mention it because unless its a black background you don't see it


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some Dungeon Siege 3 Screenshots in 1440p

Batch 1:













Batch 2


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> I'm not sure if i will be upgrading the 480 or not the rigs been running everything pretty much maxed out.
> there's a dead pixel on 3 of the 4 monitors i didn't mention it because unless its a black background you don't see it


AHh sorry about the dead pixels.

I hope they are not on the middle of the screen or anything and I hope they are not bothering you much


----------



## drbaltazar

Use moninfo.exe program,it will probably tell you it use non-srgb .if it does ,use ICC v4 .this make a huge difference.ms tend to promote its own solution ,but most in this field is against ms actual implemented ways.industry asked MS to make changes so far industry was ignored.this is the result,subpars image quality caused by various standard,and ms solution is resource hog.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Here's some benchmarks for you......

*System:*
i5 2500k @ 5052MHz, 1.63v
16GB GSKill DDR3-1600, 1.35v @ 2200, 9-11-10-28-2T, 1.675v
64GB Crucial M4
2x 1TB RAID0 Samsung F3's
Sapphire HD7970 (reference / GHz BIOS Flashed) @ 1300 / 1800, 1.299v / 1.70v

*Benchmarks:*


Spoiler: 3DMark11 Performance









Spoiler: 3DMark11 Extreme









Spoiler: Heaven 3.0 @ 2560x1600, maxed out with 4x AA









Spoiler: Heaven 3.0 @ 1920x1080, maxed out with 8x AA


----------



## BritishBob

Anyone know how to render in full 1440p? I don't fancy uploading 10GB a min....


----------



## Sazexa

I think if in a few years, there are any left over, new, un-opened U2711's for relatively cheap, I might buy two more to match the single I have now.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Anyone know how to render in full 1440p? I don't fancy uploading 10GB a min....


Wait so you don't want to upload big files but you want it in 1440p? So you're wondering what encoding is the best for the resolution and maintain quality at a smaller size?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Wait so you don't want to upload big files but you want it in 1440p? So you're wondering what encoding is the best for the resolution and maintain quality at a smaller size?


No, the raw footage runs at about 6-8 GB per min. Vegas and Camtasia seem to have a max resolution you can render at... Rendered the footage should be about 200-300MB per min...


----------



## Sazexa

Just downloaded Crysis, Crysis Warhead, and Crysis 2 for $18 off Steam.
Screens will be up sometime tonight. ;]

I've also never played this game before. lol


----------



## amstech

I've been gaming at 1600p for nearly 3 years and I gotta say, its been awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Just downloaded Crysis, Crysis Warhead, and Crysis 2 for $18 off Steam.
> Screens will be up sometime tonight. ;]
> I've also never played this game before. lol


The original Crysis has a great single player campaign, its very good.
Play it through.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> I've been gaming at 1600p for nearly 3 years and I gotta say, its been awesome!
> The original Crysis has a great single player campaign, its very good.
> Play it through.


I plan to!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Heres my pic








Heres my serial 2b version.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Here's some benchmarks for you......
> *System:*
> i5 2500k @ 5052MHz, 1.63v
> 16GB GSKill DDR3-1600, 1.35v @ 2200, 9-11-10-28-2T, 1.675v
> 64GB Crucial M4
> 2x 1TB RAID0 Samsung F3's
> Sapphire HD7970 (reference / GHz BIOS Flashed) @ 1300 / 1800, 1.299v / 1.70v
> *Benchmarks:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3DMark11 Performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3DMark11 Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Heaven 3.0 @ 2560x1600, maxed out with 4x AA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Heaven 3.0 @ 1920x1080, maxed out with 8x AA


Thanks for the benchmarks. I added this link under the Heaven benchmarking.

Question about 3Dmark11 though, none of those are in 1440p right?

Is it possible to bench in 1440p with 3dmark11?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I think if in a few years, there are any left over, new, un-opened U2711's for relatively cheap, I might buy two more to match the single I have now.


Yeah those beasts are very very expensive to go surround. Good luck waiting for a sale  But trust me many years later when U2711s get cheap, we would probably be gaming in a much higher resolution, and I believe you would also do the switch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Just downloaded Crysis, Crysis Warhead, and Crysis 2 for $18 off Steam.
> Screens will be up sometime tonight. ;]
> I've also never played this game before. lol


You are in for a treat. What an excellent game Crysis is to play in 1440p. We would love to see some screenshots.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Heres my pic Edit: Sorry for such large photos....im not sure how to resize?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my serial 2b version.


Hey there mate. I added your picture to the club.

Thank you









@ everyone else

I added few more screenshots for Dungeon Siege 3.

With a gamepad , the game is not bad at all. I am actually enjoying it and will probably see it through the end.


----------



## BritishBob

Dirt 2 Benchmark. 1050/1600.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Azefore

Got a question/opinion needed from you guys, currently I have my 27" apple cinema display but want to dabble with 3 monitors for surround gaming. I know I definitely want to go vertical with it instead of having 81"+ of horizontal real estate.

Should I go for three thin bezeled 1080p displays or get two korean 1440p displays (looking at the catleap Q270s)? These will be purchased at the same time along with 2 (or 3) more ergotron mx wall arms.

Any opinions would be great


----------



## pioneerisloud

@iARDAs:
It would be possible to bench 3DMark11 in 1440p or 1600p, sure. But it would create different results. The goal of running 3DMark is so you can basically ensure that your system is functioning properly, as per results from other people's runs. If you run at a higher resolution, your score will be significantly lower than what it really should be.

Plus, the Extreme run of 3DMark is in 1080p already, and that one right there is already hard enough to run, and I was getting single digits in some places. 3DMark11 is definitely NOT the benchmark you'd want to run at a super high resolution. That's why I ran some Heaven too.









It's generally best with 3DMark, to just use the default presets of Performance or Extreme. That way you can ensure your system is running properly (for that benchmark at least), by comparing with others.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Dirt 2 Benchmark. 1050/1600.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you for the benchmarks, and they are added 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Got a question/opinion needed from you guys, currently I have my 27" apple cinema display but want to dabble with 3 monitors for surround gaming. I know I definitely want to go vertical with it instead of having 81"+ of horizontal real estate.
> Should I go for three thin bezeled 1080p displays or get two korean 1440p displays (looking at the catleap Q270s)? These will be purchased at the same time along with 2 (or 3) more ergotron mx wall arms.
> Any opinions would be great


hmm normally I would say go Koreans, but if you are going to go vertical, than 1080p with thin bazels would also look good if you ask me. For me if there is a chance to get a thin bazel monitor for surround, it is the one to go with. But others might have different ideas as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> @iARDAs:
> It would be possible to bench 3DMark11 in 1440p or 1600p, sure. But it would create different results. The goal of running 3DMark is so you can basically ensure that your system is functioning properly, as per results from other people's runs. If you run at a higher resolution, your score will be significantly lower than what it really should be.
> Plus, the Extreme run of 3DMark is in 1080p already, and that one right there is already hard enough to run, and I was getting single digits in some places. 3DMark11 is definitely NOT the benchmark you'd want to run at a super high resolution. That's why I ran some Heaven too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's generally best with 3DMark, to just use the default presets of Performance or Extreme. That way you can ensure your system is running properly (for that benchmark at least), by comparing with others.


Yep that's what I thought so too. Thanks for the in depth explanation. So there is no need for me to add 3Dmark11 section under benchmarks in the 2nd post of this thread than. However it is good to have for some users to see that some certain OC both GPU and CPU side has been achieved succesfully and working very well.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> hmm normally I would say go Koreans, but if you are going to go vertical, than 1080p with thin bazels would also look good if you ask me. For me if there is a chance to get a thin bazel monitor for surround, it is the one to go with. But others might have different ideas as well.


Yah I was initially leaning towards 3x1080p but prices for ones with thin bezels are just as much or more than the korean 1440p, I'm sure they're cheaper ones but quality is needed. I was thinking crossovers and initially keep em normal, then debezel and wall mount then play with positioning to get only the crossover's metal enclosure as a bezel gap between them and the apple.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Yah I was initially leaning towards 3x1080p but prices for ones with thin bezels are just as much or more than the korean 1440p, I'm sure they're cheaper ones but quality is needed. I was thinking crossovers and initially keep em normal, then debezel and wall mount then play with positioning to get only the crossover's metal enclosure as a bezel gap between them and the apple.


Oh yeah if you will debezel the Koreans later than go 1440p for sure. I just dont like thick bazel in surround gaming but maybe it is something that can be get used to pretty quick. Maybe you wont even need to debezel it later.

Grab 2 Koreans than


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Oh yeah if you will debezel the Koreans later than go 1440p for sure. I just dont like thick bazel in surround gaming but maybe it is something that can be get used to pretty quick. Maybe you wont even need to debezel it later.
> 
> Grab 2 Koreans than


Thanks, and yah I ordered a crossover an hour ago, once I learned it has stock metal bezel I was sold lol. I'll have to wait 2-3 weeks to buy the second one (like to keep buffer amount in my spending account) but I can already see I'm going to enjoy it. I'll have to lurk vega's posts to see how he does some of his stuff.


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Oh yeah if you will debezel the Koreans later than go 1440p for sure. I just dont like thick bazel in surround gaming but maybe it is something that can be get used to pretty quick. Maybe you wont even need to debezel it later.
> 
> Grab 2 Koreans than


I got used to the bezel real quick at first its an eyesore but after a while you barely see it. if i wasn't tied up with money and had a desk that could take 3x27" i'd probly get a 3rd crossover for surround


----------



## Chobbit

Awesome club, ill post some stuff tonight


----------



## Chobbit

Okay here we go:

Yamakasi Catleap, 2C but thats fine everything else about this laptop makes up for not being able too OC. I love this monitor. 1440p gaming is so crystal clear as are the colours.

Gaming on GTX580 Sli.

With FXAA I keep around 60fps constantly in any game and any settings.



I'd like too be added, I'll update with some benchmarks shortly


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> I got used to the bezel real quick at first its an eyesore but after a while you barely see it. if i wasn't tied up with money and had a desk that could take 3x27" i'd probly get a 3rd crossover for surround


Yeah thats what I thought too, evantually a person would get used to it.. I also wish I could have 3 of these Yamakasis but i honestly don't have the space and don't really spend too much money on my computer for at least 2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Okay here we go:
> Yamakasi Catleap, 2C but thats fine everything else about this laptop makes up for not being able too OC. I love this monitor. 1440p gaming is so crystal clear as are the colours.
> Gaming on GTX580 Sli.
> With FXAA I keep around 60fps constantly in any game and any settings.
> 
> I'd like too be added, I'll update with some benchmarks shortly


Welcome and added you to the club 

580 3GB SLI is a very good setup for 1440p. I am sure you are glad that you purchased the 3GB versions instead of the 1.5









Benchmakrs, screenshots, just send us anything you got so that the club can get more informative.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Welcome and added you to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 580 3GB SLI is a very good setup for 1440p. I am sure you are glad that you purchased the 3GB versions instead of the 1.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmakrs, screenshots, just send us anything you got so that the club can get more informative.


Really glad indeed! I've seen 2.7gb VRAM in a heavily modded Skyrim









Here's a Heaven 3.0 benchmark, normal tessellation, 16Af @ 2560x1440:



Glad too help and I'll add more later


----------



## BritishBob

Dirt 3. Maxed at 1050/1600.


----------



## Dehatitated

Hi sorry but I noticed on the first page you have my monitor listed wrong, my monitor is the Crossover 27Q LED-P.
Quote:


> This club looks like something I want to join, I have the crossover 27q led-p for 1440p but I have not built my computer yet, I have ordered my evga gtx 670 FTW so for now, am I allowed to take a picture of it but instead of a word document I use a piece of paper with writing to show proof to get in the club?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Really glad indeed! I've seen 2.7gb VRAM in a heavily modded Skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a Heaven 3.0 benchmark, normal tessellation, 16Af @ 2560x1440:
> 
> Glad too help and I'll add more later


Thank you for the benchmark. I added it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Dirt 3. Maxed at 1050/1600.


Nice. We didnt have this game on the list. I really want to purchase this game on a sale.

I added the benchmark. Thank you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Hi sorry but I noticed on the first page you have my monitor listed wrong, my monitor is the Crossover 27Q LED-P.


I fixed the problem. Sorry about that


----------



## Chobbit

Forgot too say I've had my Catleap for over 6 months now without an issue. Here are some Just Cause 2 Benchmarks, didn't know which was the standard so I do all 3 of them:

Dark Tower -


Desert Sunrise -


Concrete Jungle -


PLA Benchmark:


----------



## Drakenxile

iARDAS i might be able to get you a coupon for dirt3 i have one laying around somewhere i'll have to find it tho


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Forgot too say I've had my Catleap for over 6 months now without an issue. Here are some Just Cause 2 Benchmarks, didn't know which was the standard so I do all 3 of them:
> Dark Tower -
> 
> Desert Sunrise -
> 
> Concrete Jungle -
> 
> PLA Benchmark:


Added both the Just Cause 2 and PLA benchs. Thank you very much.







580 SLI is a very nice hardware for 1440p as can be seen. Good job 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> iARDAS i might be able to get you a coupon for dirt3 i have one laying around somewhere i'll have to find it tho


Haha. Really? I would neve say no if you have the coupon. It might be region locked though


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Added both the Just Cause 2 and PLA benchs. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 580 SLI is a very nice hardware for 1440p as can be seen. Good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. Really? I would neve say no if you have the coupon. It might be region locked though


Thanks for the add too the club.

They are good cards, the benchmarks are done at stock I maybe should have added, Although I've got them comfortably up to 950 core at the locked voltage limit when I first got them and benched them, it's just not needed at the moment. Extending their life, keeping them quiet and knowing I have a lot of head room for the future.

I went from 3 screens originally with these cards, and although it's awesome, trying too add any AA with full details at 6000x1080 made these cards feel very un-powerful, struggling too hold 30-40 frames in big games. But for 2560x1440/1600 these cards are perfect, letting you play everything with as much detail & AA as you want comfortably. although at these resolutions FXAA seems too give the clean lines of 4-8aa without the hit, allowing constant over 60fps.

Highly recommend them for these resolutions and should be able too get some for less than the current generation.

I'll do a 3D Mark 11 tonight, is there any other benches your interested in? Is there bench programs for BF3 & Crysis 2?


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Window Aero:
> I also heard of Disabling Windows Aero. - I think its just makes your desktop fancier
> 1) Can someone confirm?
> 2) Does it really improve performance (FPS) if Windows Aero is turned off?
> 3) How to turn it off?
> 4) What else does Windows Aero do?
> **does any of this matter if I play in FULL windows mode??
> I play in FULL windows mode so I can mouse-over to LEFT/RIGHT monitors.
> Thanks guys
> I think this should be in the OP =)


It makes your themes fancier with such things as alpha/transparency and other appearance features. We found in the Surround Gaming Club increases micro-stuttering, disabling it by right clicking your desktop > Personalize > Choose a theme from Basic Themes . You can tell it works when the top of your windows and task bar are no longer transparent. This can seriously reduce and even eradicate micro-stuttering.

Also one thing too note is window mode can sometimes limit the amount of GPU usage you will receive and affect frame rates, however if your happy with the output then you needn't worry.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I for one love Aero and am very disappointed to see it omitted from Windows 8....


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Forgot too say I've had my Catleap for over 6 months now without an issue. Here are some Just Cause 2 Benchmarks, didn't know which was the standard so I do all 3 of them:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Tower -
> 
> Desert Sunrise -
> 
> Concrete Jungle -
> 
> PLA Benchmark:


I really like Just Cause 2....bought it like 2 years ago and I still play it


----------



## rationalthinking

What one you guys would choose?

Achieva Shimians or a CrossOver?

I already have an Achieva Shimians on my home server but going to buy 2 more for my main. I'm not really digging the bezel on the Achieva Shimians. How do the CrossOvers compare?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Most consider the Crossover to look best amongst the Korean monitors. I got the older Shimian IPSB's with the edge-to-edge glass and I think they are easily the best looking but they aren't available anymore...


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Most consider the Crossover to look best amongst the Korean monitors. I got the older Shimian IPSB's with the edge-to-edge glass and I think they are easily the best looking but they aren't available anymore...


Wish I could get my hands on 1 of those. I have the newer Shimian.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Most consider the Crossover to look best amongst the Korean monitors. I got the older Shimian IPSB's with the edge-to-edge glass and I think they are easily the best looking but they aren't available anymore...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Wish I could get my hands on 1 of those. I have the newer Shimian.


Me too. Edge to edge all glass eh? Sounds nice


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

They seriously look like Samsungs Mike (other than the lame Shimian logo)! Really nice aesthetics with aftermarket stands...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> What one you guys would choose?
> Achieva Shimians or a CrossOver?
> I already have an Achieva Shimians on my home server but going to buy 2 more for my main. I'm not really digging the bezel on the Achieva Shimians. How do the CrossOvers compare?


crossovers got my vote x3


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> They seriously look like Samsungs Mike (other than the lame Shimian logo)! Really nice aesthetics with aftermarket stands...


Hmmmm awesome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> crossovers got my vote x3


I would have to agree


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> What one you guys would choose?
> Achieva Shimians or a CrossOver?
> I already have an Achieva Shimians on my home server but going to buy 2 more for my main. I'm not really digging the bezel on the Achieva Shimians. How do the CrossOvers compare?
> 
> 
> 
> crossovers got my vote x3
Click to expand...

I have a Shimian but think I will purchase 2 Crossovers. Rather the bezels. Not going the x3 route because I tried surround gaming with my 3 23" LGs and really didn't like it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> I'll do a 3D Mark 11 tonight, is there any other benches your interested in? Is there bench programs for BF3 & Crysis 2?


Hmmm. Some BF3 and Crysis 2 benchmarks could be nice but I also dont know how to bench those games. If someone knows how to bench BF3 and Crysis 2, please let us know as I would also like to bench those games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I really like Just Cause 2....bought it like 2 years ago and I still play it


I purchased that game for 3Dvision last year. It was very nice in 3D, but i never finished the game. 1440p gives me a reason to start over and finish it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> What one you guys would choose?
> Achieva Shimians or a CrossOver?
> I already have an Achieva Shimians on my home server but going to buy 2 more for my main. I'm not really digging the bezel on the Achieva Shimians. How do the CrossOvers compare?


I have a Yamakasi and extrremely happy with it, but if i had the choice now, I would get the CrossOver. (not that there is anything wrong with Yamakasi)


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm. Some BF3 and Crysis 2 benchmarks could be nice but I also dont know how to bench those games. If someone knows how to bench BF3 and Crysis 2, please let us know as I would also like to bench those games.
> *I purchased that game for 3Dvision last year. It was very nice in 3D, but i never finished the game. 1440p gives me a reason to start over and finish it.*
> 
> I have a Yamakasi and extrremely happy with it, but if i had the choice now, I would get the CrossOver. (not that there is anything wrong with Yamakasi)


Since I've owned it, played at regular 'ol 1920x1080 of course....then 3D with a first gen Acer GD235HZ monitor, then surround at 5760x1080....and now 1440p. So far I think the bigger 1440p monitor has been the most enjoyable.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Since I've owned it, played at regular 'ol 1920x1080 of course....then 3D with a first gen Acer GD235HZ monitor, then surround at 5760x1080....and now 1440p. So far I think the bigger 1440p monitor has been the most enjoyable.


100% agree with that.

In any game I played in 1440p, it has always been the best experience. I also had an Acer before but it was GN245 which was I believe not released in USA. It was a nice monitor, 3d was nice, 120hz was nice, but 1440p has been a much better overall experience for me. I DO like 3D but it needs to get waay better support. The beauty about gaming in 1440p is that its not a new technology rather its a new higher resolution and pretty much every game out there will be playable in 1440p. Few games have optimziation issues like Fear 1, and the HUD elements are as small as an ant, but these are very minor annoyances.

@ everyone else

I added few more FEAR 1 screenshots.


----------



## BritishBob

My current drivers, used in all of my benchmarks:


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I really like Just Cause 2....bought it like 2 years ago and I still play it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm. Some BF3 and Crysis 2 benchmarks could be nice but I also dont know how to bench those games. If someone knows how to bench BF3 and Crysis 2, please let us know as I would also like to bench those games.
> I purchased that game for 3Dvision last year. It was very nice in 3D, but i never finished the game. 1440p gives me a reason to start over and finish it.
> 
> I have a Yamakasi and extrremely happy with it, but if i had the choice now, I would get the CrossOver. (not that there is anything wrong with Yamakasi)


Just Cause 2 is awesomely fun, can't wait for the multiplayer mod too be released. When it first came out my HD3870 used too struggle and crash trying too play this game at all so I never played it until the recent steam sale and love it.

Vote x2 for the Yamakasi, I'm extremely happy but I have the tempered glass version which is slightly more reflective but makes the monitor look as good as its image quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 100% agree with that.
> 
> In any game I played in 1440p, it has always been the best experience. I also had an Acer before but it was GN245 which was I believe not released in USA. It was a nice monitor, 3d was nice, 120hz was nice, but 1440p has been a much better overall experience for me. I DO like 3D but it needs to get waay better support. The beauty about gaming in 1440p is that its not a new technology rather its a new higher resolution and pretty much every game out there will be playable in 1440p. Few games have optimziation issues like Fear 1, and the HUD elements are as small as an ant, but these are very minor annoyances.
> 
> @ everyone else
> 
> I added few more FEAR 1 screenshots.


Never had the pleasure too try 3D but although I loved surround, 1440p is more awesome & preferable too surround gaming in my view.


----------



## rationalthinking

Just ordered 2 crossovers. Hopefully I can sell my 3 - 23" LG IPS monitors for a good price.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Just Cause 2 is awesomely fun, can't wait for the multiplayer mod too be released. When it first came out my HD3870 used too struggle and crash trying too play this game at all so I never played it until the recent steam sale and love it.
> Vote x2 for the Yamakasi, I'm extremely happy but I have the tempered glass version which is slightly more reflective but makes the monitor look as good as its image quality.
> Never had the pleasure too try 3D but although I loved surround, 1440p is more awesome & preferable too surround gaming in my view.


When I am done with Alice in Wonderland, I will be jumping into Just Cause 2 for sure.

And between the options of 3D, surround and 1440p. Well ALL are fun, but i prefer 1440p for less hassle and much better graphics.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Just ordered 2 crossovers. Hopefully I can sell my 3 - 23" LG IPS monitors for a good price.


I am sure you can sell your LGs evantually.

Let us know when you get your Crossovers and post a picture 

@ everyone else

I will be away for 2-3 days so new pictures, benchs etc will only be added late Sunday or probably on Monday.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some Dirt 3 screenshots

(the game is a courtesy of Drakenxile)


----------



## dboythagr8

Here are some benchmarks from Heaven on my 3GB 580 SLI setup and my 690 @ 2560x1600 respectively:





The 580s are running at 875mhz, the 690 at stock speed. Does this look/sound right to you guys? Trying to decide if I should sell my 690 and stick with my 580s.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Here are some benchmarks from Heaven on my 3GB 580 SLI setup and my 690 @ 2560x1600 respectively:
> 
> 
> The 580s are running at 875mhz, the 690 at stock speed. Does this look/sound right to you guys? Trying to decide if I should sell my 690 and stick with my 580s.


honestly since your 3gb 580s can max anything out right now and anything to come for the next little bit, id return the 690, and wait for a better upgrade like the 780/790 or even just wait till maxwell like me


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Here are some Dirt 3 screenshots
> 
> (the game is a courtesy of Drakenxile)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1045583/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1045584/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1045585/
> 
> *Clipped*


Those are some awesome details, and it's the amounts of details' that are so clear' that make these monitors awesome. I haven't played Dirt even though it was the first game everyone raved worked great with multi screens, is it worth getting for the game and fun or is it just nice too look at and bench?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Here are some benchmarks from Heaven on my 3GB 580 SLI setup and my 690 @ 2560x1600 respectively:
> 
> 
> The 580s are running at 875mhz, the 690 at stock speed. Does this look/sound right to you guys? Trying to decide if I should sell my 690 and stick with my 580s.


How come everyone else's Heaven V3.0 results box looks different too mine? Anyway there's a 8fps difference and even 44fps at such a high res with *everything* set too the maximum in Heaven is really good, but almost getting an average frames of 60 is amazing. People still under estimate heaven as a bench now, although it's no longer the best looking bench and most cards can run it fine at default (normal tessellation) @ 1920x1080, extreme tessellation @2560x1600 at very playable frames is gob smacking. No game that's not seriously un-optimised comes close too the same demand at these settings, so either cards great and should be great for a long time yet. It's what you feel comfortable with.

However I'm really surprised the 690's didn't run out of VRAM in that test with 8xAA and only 2gb of shared memory. Personally I would keep the 580's as VRAM will only become more and more important when resolutions expand and multi screens just keep catching on and it means you can add a 3rd or 4th in the future when you need the power


----------



## IcedEarth

I want another 580 for SLI.









Just going to wait and grab one second hand I reckon.


----------



## BritishBob

Here have some NFS-World:




Still working on the render settings, these aren't quite there yet in teams of quality yet.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> I want another 580 for SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just going to wait and grab one second hand I reckon.


I really wanted some lightening extremes but they were discontinued two days before I could commit and every last peice of stock hiked in price that it would have cost me a £300 premium on top of my gigabytes I went for.

Lightening's are amazing though. Have you not reached your VRAM limit on the 1.5gb version you have on your crossover? I'd heard on games like BF3 you could hit this limit on a 1920x1080 screen. It's actually astonishing how VRAM is becoming more important than GPU power now and there's 6gb versions of cards!


----------



## IcedEarth

To be fair, I haven't had time to do any real gaming in the past couple of years due to other commitments. At the moment I'm just lightly playing Counter Strike : GO









I'm hoping that by February next year (when my degree ends) I can have another 580GTX in place to satisfy my gaming requirements.

One has just popped up in the For Sale section but I don't feel like £200 is a good enough deal to jump on.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> To be fair, I haven't had time to do any real gaming in the past couple of years due to other commitments. At the moment I'm just lightly playing Counter Strike : GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that by February next year (when my degree ends) I can have another 580GTX in place to satisfy my gaming requirements.
> One has just popped up in the For Sale section but I don't feel like £200 is a good enough deal to jump on.


You can get another lightening for £260 new. So if it's a 1.5GB see if they'll accept an offer.

The 3gb versions are still about £100 premium at between £350-£400


----------



## IcedEarth

I was looking at that about one hour ago.

You can get the Twin Frozr II version for £225 too! That''s not a bad price to be fair for such a good quality GPU.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> You can get another lightening for £260 new. So if it's a 1.5GB see if they'll accept an offer.
> The 3gb versions are still about £100 premium at between £350-£400


Its not "Lightening" as in getting lighter over a time. Its "Lightning" as in a bolt of....


----------



## .Griff.

Can you add me to the club please?


----------



## PCModderMike

Congrats









EDIT: I used to own a 570 SOC myself, how does the amount of memory on the 570 hold up at 1440p with games like BF3?


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I used to own a 570 SOC myself, how does the amount of memory on the 570 hold up at 1440p with games like BF3?




Those are the settings I use in BF3 and Vram is pretty much at it's limits.


----------



## PCModderMike

^That's what I would expect, so pretty much maxed out. Does it glitch or lag at all when it runs out of memory?


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> ^That's what I would expect, so pretty much maxed out. Does it glitch or lag at all when it runs out of memory?


Nothing that I've noticed. Certainly no lag anyway.


----------



## marbleduck

I'm the only one with a 1600p Apple monitor? Will post pics later


----------



## Descadent

bf3 is such a bad example for memeory usage, doesn't matter if you have 1.2gb or 4gb. It's going to use it just because it can while providing no benefiting, unless you have a setup like vega with 5 monitors...then yes thats a different story.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> I'm the only one with a 1600p Apple monitor? Will post pics later


Probably, no offense because of the shear cost that thing is compared to our Koreans.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Nothing that I've noticed. Certainly no lag anyway.


That's good. I loved those 570 SOC's when I had them. Only reason I did ditch 'em was because at one time I ran Surround at 5760x1080, at at the resolution not only was the memory being maxed out, but I did notice a good amount of lag just because of hitting VRAM limits. I even had one flight sim that would crash and completely close and then give me an error of not enough video memory....so yea I was sad to see them go







LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> bf3 is such a bad example for memeory usage, doesn't matter if you have 1.2gb or 4gb. It's going to use it just because it can while providing no benefiting, unless you have a setup like vega with 5 monitors...then yes thats a different story.


Good point. Although it doesn't try to max out my 2GB of memory at 1440p, hangs around 1700MB of usage.


----------



## marbleduck

http://db.tt/RmVzPzfl

1600p Apple monitor next to the original 1200p Apple Cinema HD display.

Sorry for the funny lookin link, trying to do this from a mobile device and there's no way for me to copy the direct link of an image. It's a Dropbox URL.


----------



## IcedEarth

A big fan of Apple monitors I take it?

I'm not judging, it's just an observation.


----------



## marbleduck

Yup. I like my monitors sexy.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> Yup. I like my monitors sexy.


and expensive


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> Yup. I like my monitors sexy.


Personal preference. I think these are better looking. ;]


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> I'm the only one with a 1600p Apple monitor? Will post pics later


Do you get any input lag with the Thunderbolt/Mini-Display to DVI adapter?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> I'm the only one with a 1600p Apple monitor? Will post pics later


Nope, I have 2 of the 30 inch 1600p in my office (not to be confused with my play den). Moved on to a single 1440p from Apple now (two crossover 1440p on the way for surround)


----------



## dboythagr8

Thanks for the responses guys. I have had my 690 since June, but the 2GB VRAM thing has always kind of nagged me especially at 2560x1600. I can run every game just fine and haven't run out of memory on it, but it still kind of irritated me. BF3 MP uses about 1.8GB in the new Armored Kill pack. I loaded up Crysis 2 yesterday to refresh my memory on its performance. Everything at Ultra, Hi-res pack etc it got up to 2.2GB. Got about 45-50fps on the 580s.

My 580s are the MSI Lightning Xtreme 3GBs by the way. I originally got the 690 to try and get closer to the 120fps mark on my 120hz monitor, but that was before I got the U3011. Since it's a 60hz panel I don't have that same need, and the 580s seem to do most games at 60fps or pretty close. So I'm considering letting the 690 go while I can still get a nice amount back for it. I love the card and the craftsmanship of it though so that's why it's kind of a tough call for me.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys. I have had my 690 since June, but the 2GB VRAM thing has always kind of nagged me especially at 2560x1600. I can run every game just fine and haven't run out of memory on it, but it still kind of irritated me. BF3 MP uses about 1.8GB in the new Armored Kill pack. I loaded up Crysis 2 yesterday to refresh my memory on its performance. Everything at Ultra, Hi-res pack etc it got up to 2.2GB. Got about 45-50fps on the 580s.
> My 580s are the MSI Lightning Xtreme 3GBs by the way. I originally got the 690 to try and get closer to the 120fps mark on my 120hz monitor, but that was before I got the U3011. Since it's a 60hz panel I don't have that same need, and the 580s seem to do most games at 60fps or pretty close. So I'm considering letting the 690 go while I can still get a nice amount back for it. I love the card and the craftsmanship of it though so that's why it's kind of a tough call for me.


I think I saw you post this same situation on the GTX 690s owner club, was going to comment but had to leave, if you can get enough of a resell on it ($825-9xx) then I'd just wait for the next series if I were you.


----------



## Descadent

2gb is more than enough until it would be time to upgrade anyways a generation or 2 later. unless your the person who goes balls to the wall with texture mods, but still any game now and within next year 2gb is fine at our res.

It's more about the speed of the gpu but people love to get hung up and stuck on this memory topic since graphics cards started having more than 512mb-1gb. Now that we have such large size people are like "zomg I need moars! even knowing bf3 is the only game that eats up memory at this current time!!!1111"


----------



## marbleduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Do you get any input lag with the Thunderbolt/Mini-Display to DVI adapter?


I have the original 30" with DL-DVI


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 2gb is more than enough until it would be time to upgrade anyways a generation or 2 later. unless your the person who goes balls to the wall with texture mods, but still any game now and within next year 2gb is fine at our res.
> It's more about the speed of the gpu but people love to get hung up and stuck on this memory topic since graphics cards started having more than 512mb-1gb. Now that we have such large size people are like "zomg I need moars! even knowing bf3 is the only game that eats up memory at this current time!!!1111"


Rage on that 1 key eh?


----------



## Jacer200

Can I please join the club.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Can I please join the club.


no

YES


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its not "Lightening" as in getting lighter over a time. Its "Lightning" as in a bolt of....


Haha shurrup I'm dyslexic too the eyeballs, unless Firefox dictionary puts a squiggly red line under it I think its fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys. I have had my 690 since June, but the 2GB VRAM thing has always kind of nagged me especially at 2560x1600. I can run every game just fine and haven't run out of memory on it, but it still kind of irritated me. BF3 MP uses about 1.8GB in the new Armored Kill pack. I loaded up Crysis 2 yesterday to refresh my memory on its performance. Everything at Ultra, Hi-res pack etc it got up to 2.2GB. Got about 45-50fps on the 580s.
> My 580s are the MSI Lightning Xtreme 3GBs by the way. I originally got the 690 to try and get closer to the 120fps mark on my 120hz monitor, but that was before I got the U3011. Since it's a 60hz panel I don't have that same need, and the 580s seem to do most games at 60fps or pretty close. So I'm considering letting the 690 go while I can still get a nice amount back for it. I love the card and the craftsmanship of it though so that's why it's kind of a tough call for me.


I think you should get rid of the extremes too me for a swap for my Gigabyte 3gb's I don't think they'll perform any better or quieter but I really wanted them for the fans that glow white and blue as my computer theme for 'Blue Steel' is blue, silver, black, with white lighting








If your not up for that then I honestly think the Extremes are the cards you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 2gb is more than enough until it would be time to upgrade anyways a generation or 2 later. unless your the person who goes balls to the wall with texture mods, but still any game now and within next year 2gb is fine at our res.
> It's more about the speed of the gpu but people love to get hung up and stuck on this memory topic since graphics cards started having more than 512mb-1gb. Now that we have such large size people are like "zomg I need moars! even knowing bf3 is the only game that eats up memory at this current time!!!1111"


I agree with you on speed & power and also agree 2GB is plenty enough for single 1440p/1600p gaming, but it depends on what you do, if you play skyrim and download mods it's shown us that 2GB isn't all that much. If I play Skyrim on vanilla at 1440p it takes just over 1gb of VRAM if I play it with my 4k mod packs, ENB's & countless other mods it runs at 2.8GB VRAM most of the time. Lite packs of most mods have had too be made for those with 2GB or less cards. So although it's not essential now, it is important and will be more so in the future, so it's worth thinking about is my point. Now that 3/4/6gb cards are on the market developers will use this too make higher res textures standard in game too use up the resources available too them.

Some more benches:

3D Mark 11 no OC


3D Mark 11 900core modest OC. (I wont overclock further as my cards I won't have my cards run hotter than 70 degrees or the fans go above 70% although I think 990core was the most I could hit stably.


No OC


900core OC


----------



## Baasha

I'd like to join as well!









*3x Dell U3011 @ 5160x2560* powered by *4x EVGA GTX-680 Classified (4GB) 4-Way SLI* | *i7 3930K @ 4.5Ghz*.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I'd like to join as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3x Dell U3011 @ 5160x2560* powered by *4x EVGA GTX-680 Classified (4GB) 4-Way SLI* | *i7 3930K @ 4.5Ghz*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow thats a expensive setup lol


----------



## Azefore

Hmm boldface is supposed to slap ya'll across the face ^^


----------



## kakee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I'd like to join as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3x Dell U3011 @ 5160x2560* powered by *4x EVGA GTX-680 Classified (4GB) 4-Way SLI* | *i7 3930K @ 4.5Ghz*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Portait is way to go







I wish I have money for 4-way...









edit. i have now Sapphire HD 7950 3GB OC edition, need pics or something?


----------



## Dehatitated

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I'd like to join as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3x Dell U3011 @ 5160x2560* powered by *4x EVGA GTX-680 Classified (4GB) 4-Way SLI* | *i7 3930K @ 4.5Ghz*.






Dam what a beautiful and expensive set up.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Really nice setup Baasha.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I'd like to join as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3x Dell U3011 @ 5160x2560* powered by *4x EVGA GTX-680 Classified (4GB) 4-Way SLI* | *i7 3930K @ 4.5Ghz*.


yeah this makes me proud to have koreans, thats alot of money on that desk!









Also do you have any issues with your resolution and games? Games like GW2 won't even start for me at 4320x2560


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah this makes me proud to have koreans, thats alot of money on that desk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also do you have any issues with your resolution and games? Games like GW2 won't even start for me at 4320x2560


I just set up my monitors yesterday!







I had them in Landscape before so I was gaming @ 8100x1600.

So far, I've played BF3 and AC Revelations. Both work phenomenally well and are just mind-bogglingly immersive! I swear, I don't know why it took me so long to go Portrait!

The desk not only opened up more, the experience has totally changed! The FoV is perfect for FPS and games like ACR just feel so incredible with so much screen real estate. When I played ACR @ 8100x1600, things felt completely different. My eyes barely looked at the left and right monitors. Now, the image is spread over the three monitors evenly and I can actually enjoy them in full surround glory!

ACR gives me about 95 FPS with everything maxed out. BF3 gives me about 55 - 75 FPS with everything on Ultra and 2xMSAA/HBAO.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I'd like to join as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3x Dell U3011 @ 5160x2560* powered by *4x EVGA GTX-680 Classified (4GB) 4-Way SLI* | *i7 3930K @ 4.5Ghz*.


You do know we need benchmarks for all this Mr Obama? (I assume you must be a president too afford this







)

Very nice


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> edit. i have now Sapphire HD 7950 3GB OC edition, need pics or something?


No need for pics for the GPU. Pictures for the monitors is the only requirement. I just updated your GPU on the list. How does it feel going from 670 to 7950? Did you make the switch because of higher Vram or any other reason?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Here are some benchmarks from Heaven on my 3GB 580 SLI setup and my 690 @ 2560x1600 respectively:
> 
> 
> The 580s are running at 875mhz, the 690 at stock speed. Does this look/sound right to you guys? Trying to decide if I should sell my 690 and stick with my 580s.


Thanks mate.

I added the Benchmarks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Can you add me to the club please?


Hey there. I added you to the club. I assume you have a 570 right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> http://db.tt/RmVzPzfl
> 1600p Apple monitor next to the original 1200p Apple Cinema HD display.
> Sorry for the funny lookin link, trying to do this from a mobile device and there's no way for me to copy the direct link of an image. It's a Dropbox URL.


Hey marbleduck. I would like to add you to the club but your name on or near the screen is required to be added 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Can I please join the club.


I added you and your benchmark. Thank you 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I'd like to join as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3x Dell U3011 @ 5160x2560* powered by *4x EVGA GTX-680 Classified (4GB) 4-Way SLI* | *i7 3930K @ 4.5Ghz*.


Very pretty setup, but your name is required to be added to the list. Just write your name on one of the monitors in a notepad, or on a piece of paper and place the paper somewhere visible and that will do


----------



## KaRLiToS

Baasha, please beat this with your Quad GTX 680 Classified 4GB

Its my score


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Baasha, please beat this with your Quad GTX 680 Classified 4GB
> Its my score



As you can see from my resultsd running the same settings, you got some nice frames but 1680x1050? with 4x 7970 we definitely want too see 1440p/1600p benchmarks at the same settings and the same from Baasha!

The worlds first *'Battle of the Titans 25 60 Challenge 2012*'


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey there. I added you to the club. I assume you have a 570 right?


Correct.


----------



## Azefore

http://www.overclock.net/t/1305664/gmg-borderlands-2-36-00/0_30

Thought I'd share this with you guys after finding it on my own forum feed, Borderlands 2 for $36, already got it purchased and preloaded on steam in an hour. Not a bad deal


----------



## DTK

I didn't notice anything against laptops in the joining rules, so heres a picture of mine:










Its the base model macbook pro retina (15" 2880x1800 Geforce 650M)

The extra detail when playing guildwars 2 is a stunning difference compared to my Dell U2412 (1920x1200 24").


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Very pretty setup, but your name is required to be added to the list. Just write your name on one of the monitors in a notepad, or on a piece of paper and place the paper somewhere visible and that will do


Here it is, with my breakfast too







:


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Here it is, with my breakfast too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


as much as i love your setup, ever thought of removing the bezels ?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> as much as i love your setup, ever thought of removing the bezels ?


I can't speak for him, but on my 3007WFP, while the bezels are quite large, the screen itself is obviously MUCH larger. I really don't see the bezel's being TOO much in the way with such large screens. Bezels are what put me off of Eyefinity when I got my 3007 (I originally was going to go for 3x 2312's). But seeing how large the screen is vs. the bezel in person...I just don't see it being a problem.

My 2 cents. He might have differing views.


----------



## Qu1ckset

when new panels hit the market like revised U3011 or higher resolution screens hit the market il try a portrait surround setup, but for now im cool with my 1440p already spent like $2400 on upgrades this year, i think ima hold off till Haswell/Maxwell hit the market.. this hobbie just adds up after while..

after i finish my watercooling build in two weeks, im selling off my h80 and gt210 video card and grabbing a Evga Gtx650 2Gb for a backup card and then i swear im done for 2012


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1305664/gmg-borderlands-2-36-00/0_30
> Thought I'd share this with you guys after finding it on my own forum feed, Borderlands 2 for $36, already got it purchased and preloaded on steam in an hour. Not a bad deal


Excellent.

I might just go ahead and purcahse it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DTK*
> 
> I didn't notice anything against laptops in the joining rules, so heres a picture of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the base model macbook pro retina (15" 2880x1800 Geforce 650M)
> The extra detail when playing guildwars 2 is a stunning difference compared to my Dell U2412 (1920x1200 24").


Hmmm, well WHY NOT? Welcome to the club. You have a single screen that is even bigger than any of our monitors resolution wise.

I added you to the club. What inch is your screen?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Here it is, with my breakfast too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome and added

With your 4 680s, the 680s and 7970 tie in most popular GPUs. 670 is still the leader though.

Karlitos have 4 7970s and Baasha have 4 680s

*LET THE BENCH WARS BEGIN!*

Joking aside it would be nice to know which one scales better. 7970 QF or 680 4 way SLI.


----------



## IcedEarth

(*15"* 2880x1800 Geforce 650M)

Clue is in the description.









Pretty impressive for a 15" screen. I can't imagine many games support such a resolution though.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> (*15"* 2880x1800 Geforce 650M)
> Clue is in the description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty impressive for a 15" screen. I can't imagine many games support such a resolution though.


You'd be surprised


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> as much as i love your setup, ever thought of removing the bezels ?


No, I love the way the monitors look. The bezels don't get in the way because I mostly use bezel-corrected resolutions. The eyes adapt to the setup and it becomes a seamless experience. In fact, when I had the setup in landscape mode, the picture was always stretched no matter how low the FoV I set (for instance, I played BFBC2 with FoV = 30







) to lower the stretching. For this portrait setup, I have the FoV in BF3 at 85 when it used to be 70 and there is NO stretching at all. It's totally immersive now because the actual FoV covers the three monitors, not just the central one.









Regarding benchmarks, I've done a few but I don't care about them too much. What I care about is whether I can run my programs/games at their best settings at this monstrous resolution and have good/great performance. So far, that seems to be the case!









Will be doing some reviews of games with my setup so stay tuned!









Here are a couple:

8x Vertex 4 128GB RAID-0:










3DMark11:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

And I thought I spent a ton on my sig rig!


----------



## iARDAs

Here are few Screenshots from Bulletstorm in 1440p


----------



## grunion

I'd make it my wallpaper if it weren't were the fraps counter


----------



## The Master Chief




----------



## plum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I'd make it my wallpaper if it weren't were the fraps counter



you're welcome


----------



## waylo88

I'd like to be added. Dont have my camera at the moment, so I had to use my Nexus 7 to snap this (which was a pain since it's only got that front facing camera). Anyways...



I've had my Shimian since like May and absolutely love it. Games run great on it with my 670.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1305664/gmg-borderlands-2-36-00/0_30
> Thought I'd share this with you guys after finding it on my own forum feed, Borderlands 2 for $36, already got it purchased and preloaded on steam in an hour. Not a bad deal


Thanks so much, I bought Borderlands 2 and the Borderlands 2 Season Pass together for $67.49


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Thanks so much, I bought Borderlands 2 and the Borderlands 2 Season Pass together for $67.49


Np, you use the 25% off on the season pass as well?


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Np, you use the 25% off on the season pass as well?


No, the 25% off only goes onto a selection of games on greenmangaming.com but the season pass was still $10 cheaper then on steam.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> No, the 25% off only goes onto a selection of games on greenmangaming.com but the season pass was still $10 cheaper then on steam.


Odd, seems people have varying experiences with it then. Got the season pass for $22.50 after I applied the voucher code for it


----------



## Dehatitated

Dam, I just tried it again. You are right, but the code only goes on one game in the cart so If I bought them separately I would save another $7 ish dollars. Too late







.


----------



## Dehatitated

Thank you for showing me greenmangaming, I might just buy Darksiders one and two at those prices.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Thank you for showing me greenmangaming, I might just buy Darksiders one and two at those prices.


Ahh ok, yah I bought them separately and don't thank me







I haven't heard of the site before today but looks like good deals for sure. Dont tempt me with the Darksiders II idea lol


----------



## Dehatitated

yeh $6 for Darksiders 1 seems oh so sweet.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Here are few Screenshots from Bulletstorm in 1440p
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1050722/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1050725/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1050726/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1050729/
> 
> *Snip*


These look great, I played the demo on the PS3 and was impressed with the details I imagine its far better on the PC at 1440p









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> 8x Vertex 4 128GB RAID-0:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark11:


That's an impressive score, the X score could be close too 10000 which is almost my P score haha, but 2.8GB/s read/writes are even more impressive! ...Mr President, Sir


----------



## RB Snake

I got another 680 for SLI, might wanna add it to the tally. Both are Gigabyte OC models.

Car'n the 680's!!!


----------



## marbleduck

You forgot to add me to the table =P


----------



## Azefore

Received one of two Crossover 27Qs today, you can add on the two of them to my apple cinema display, I'll post pics in a week or so of complete setup with wall mounts, etc. Just hope the second one comes in as fine as the first lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> I got another 680 for SLI, might wanna add it to the tally. Both are Gigabyte OC models.
> Car'n the 680's!!!


Added the 2nd 680. Number of 680s just passed 7970 with yours 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> You forgot to add me to the table =P


Hey marble. Did you post a picture with your name on the screen? If you did please let me know as I have been very busy lately and maybe I missed it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Received one of two Crossover 27Qs today, you can add on the two of them to my apple cinema display, I'll post pics in a week or so of complete setup with wall mounts, etc. Just hope the second one comes in as fine as the first lol


Ok I added 2 Crossovers. Definitely send us a picture as I wonder how they will look with the Apple Display.

I am guessing you did not have any problems with your 1st Crossover?

Also why are they coming seperately? Didnt you order them at the same time?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ok I added 2 Crossovers. Definitely send us a picture as I wonder how they will look with the Apple Display.
> 
> I am guessing you did not have any problems with your 1st Crossover?
> 
> Also why are they coming seperately? Didnt you order them at the same time?


I think they'll look alright, going to put them in portrait and use top bezel of the crossover in the middle next to Apple's (hopefully)

But yah no problems with the first, box came in mint condition as well even after seeing terrible pics on owners club and I ordered separately simply because if first one didn't turn out well I didn't want another one being a gamble as well since I bought from Dream-seller (who I think doesn't pay for return shipping), the second one is from Accessorieswhole


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I'd like to be added. Dont have my camera at the moment, so I had to use my Nexus 7 to snap this (which was a pain since it's only got that front facing camera). Anyways...
> 
> I've had my Shimian since like May and absolutely love it. Games run great on it with my 670.


Sorry I totally missed your post before.. I added you to the club now. Welcome 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> These look great, I played the demo on the PS3 and was impressed with the details I imagine its far better on the PC at 1440p


It really is great. I remember playing this game in 3D and it was one of the best titles for 3D. I was in love with the surroundings of the game. They look even better now. I will probably add more SS later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I think they'll look alright, going to put them in portrait and use top bezel of the crossover in the middle next to Apple's (hopefully)
> But yah no problems with the first, box came in mint condition as well even after seeing terrible pics on owners club and I ordered separately simply because if first one didn't turn out well I didn't want another one being a gamble as well since I bought from Dream-seller (who I think doesn't pay for return shipping), the second one is from Accessorieswhole


Haha nice. You are playing it safe.

I am hoping that your 2nd monitor is also flawless

@ everyone else

Guys I am seeing few in game screenshots in the thread. Let me know if you want them to be added.


----------



## Descadent

dropping more pics in

Borderlands 2 7680x1440


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> dropping more pics in
> Borderlands 2 7680x1440


VERY NICE.

I am loving these surround Screenshots. When i move to a bigger house one day, the very first thing I will do is to purchase 3 monitors.

Thank you for the screenshots.

Surround people will love it even more.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The guy I got my two Shimians from actually had three in surround and he told me he was going back to a single 30" display because the fisheye effect was too pronounced in most games and gave him headaches. I'm still tempted to pick up a third one and try it out but I have the edge-to-edge tempered glass models (IPSB) and they don't make them anymore. Couldn't stand to have mismatched monitors in surround...


----------



## broadbandaddict

So I switched from a 680 to a 7970. Just thought you'd like to know so you could update the table.


----------



## Baasha

Not to sound like a muppet, but my setup is actually 2560P







(since I'm in portrait mode lol).


----------



## Dehatitated

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> dropping more pics in
> Borderlands 2 7680x1440






Those make me so happy that I bought Borderlands 2, I am just waiting for my next pay to buy the rest of my computer parts. So far I have the CPU, GPU, Monitor, HDD (In other words all the expensive bits).


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> So I switched from a 680 to a 7970. Just thought you'd like to know so you could update the table.


Thanks for telling me. I updated the list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Not to sound like a muppet, but my setup is actually 2560P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (since I'm in portrait mode lol).


Hehe  I know what you mean but when I created the list, what I had in mind was writing down the list according to 1 monitor's resolution. Right next to your name on the list I wrote 3 Monitors, hoping that people will catch that you are running some kind of a surround setup









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Those make me so happy that I bought Borderlands 2, I am just waiting for my next pay to buy the rest of my computer parts. So far I have the CPU, GPU, Monitor, HDD (In other words all the expensive bits).


I can't wait to purchase Borderlands 2.

Hey you didnt mention SSD. Will you get one?


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks for telling me. I updated the list.
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean but when I created the list, what I had in mind was writing down the list according to 1 monitor's resolution. Right next to your name on the list I wrote 3 Monitors, hoping that people will catch that you are running some kind of a surround setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to purchase Borderlands 2.
> 
> Hey you didnt mention SSD. Will you get one?


Yeh, my original plan was the OCZ Vertex 4 120GB, but after people telling me about problems with OCZ's SSDs/ returns/ whatever . I am getting the Intel 520 Series 240GB SSD.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The guy I got my two Shimians from actually had three in surround and he told me he was going back to a single 30" display because the fisheye effect was too pronounced in most games and gave him headaches. I'm still tempted to pick up a third one and try it out but I have the edge-to-edge tempered glass models (IPSB) and they don't make them anymore. Couldn't stand to have mismatched monitors in surround...


If I ever get rid of my edge to edge tempered glass version, I'll keep you in mind








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> So I switched from a 680 to a 7970. Just thought you'd like to know so you could update the table.


What was the reason behind the switch, aren't they very close cards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Yeh, my original plan was the OCZ Vertex 4 120GB, but after people telling me about problems with OCZ's SSDs/ returns/ whatever . I am getting the Intel 520 Series 240GB SSD.


I didn't know there was issues with OCZs? I've just bought a OCZ 120GB for £40 for my laptop.

I'll try and get some game shots up soon.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> If I ever get rid of my edge to edge tempered glass version, I'll keep you in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the reason behind the switch, aren't they very close cards?
> I didn't know there was issues with OCZs? I've just bought a OCZ 120GB for £40 for my laptop.
> I'll try and get some game shots up soon.


This is where I was told to stay away from OCZ SSDs.
http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=45954


----------



## Descadent

my corsair gt ssd has been great so far. They just introduced a new ssd line too.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> This is where I was told to stay away from OCZ SSDs.
> http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=45954


Ah well I'm just going too have too hope it works fine for enough too make it worth £40.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> my corsair gt ssd has been great so far. They just introduced a new ssd line too.


Yeah still have no problems with my 128GB force 4 drive, SSDlife still has 100% health with over 1000 days too go and I've had it about a year now, so very happy.


----------



## IcedEarth

A few quick Batman Arkham City screen shots.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> This is where I was told to stay away from OCZ SSDs.
> http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=45954


OCZ got negative rep for their *older* _Sandforce_ based SSD's, as they had some initial firmware issues.

The VERTEX 4 uses a brand-new indilinx controller(which later I found out is actually the very latest Marvell controller but *modified*, which is known to be the best for reliability), and I've had mine for around 2 months, it's perfect. Check out the OCN club for the Vertex 4, its solid as a rock.

I would highly recommend you buy one. It's even backed by a 5 year warranty.


----------



## TheExile

Not the most accurate self benchmark, but figured I'd share how Borderlands 2 has ran so far for me. With everything maxed including (16x AA and FXAA turned on) , PhysX on low however since I'm using a 7970. Everything has been running at a smooth 62 fps (I limited it to this), very rarely dropping to mid 50's. It also doesn't look to use above 800 MB of Vram, during my playtime. The graphics look decent and I've put about 8 hours into it so far. Surprisingly however, it is only a DX 9 game so a little disappointing in that respect.

That being said I picked it up at GreenManGaming for $38, so anyone with reservations on buying this game that may tip the scales. I was unsure about the site, but as soon as I confirmed my purchase the steam code was displayed and I was able to download through steam. I used GMG20-AWDF9-Q1PEY for the coupon code at checkout and it saves you 20% on any game, not just Borderlands 2, until the 25th I believe.

Overall I'd say if you liked the first Borderlands I'd pick up the second, especially if you can catch it on sale like I did. I think there have been quite a few improvements over the first game and I feel it is more of a true sequel. It seems like a lot of sequels try and completely change everything, but this seems more like a sequel in the sense that it improves upon it's predecessor.

Edit: Meant to put FXAA not SXAA, also it doesn't appear to have an MSAA option due to being DX 9, unless there is a way to force this.


----------



## Azefore

Well got the two crossovers setup, don't have time tonight to do shots of setup and talk about performance (will tomorrow) but figured I'd post my first screen at 4757x2560 (bezel corrected)


----------



## Descadent

how the hell did you get the game to even boot in portrait mode? It just flickers and crashes for me in portrait at non bezeled 4320x2560 when I go to launch it


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> how the hell did you get the game to even boot in portrait mode? It just flickers and crashes for me in portrait at non bezeled 4320x2560 when I go to launch it


Running drivers 306.23, I boot up the game in window and then in game change res to the defined bezel corrected one, it just works. I'll talk about it tomorrow.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> A few quick Batman Arkham City screen shots.


Great pictures. Really great. I need to purchase this game. The details and character model is amazing. I heard this game is even better than the first one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> Not the most accurate self benchmark, but figured I'd share how Borderlands 2 has ran so far for me. With everything maxed including (16x AA and SXAA turned on) , PhysX on low however since I'm using a 7970. Everything has been running at a smooth 62 fps (I limited it to this), very rarely dropping to mid 50's. It also doesn't look to use above 800 MB of Vram, during my playtime. The graphics look decent and I've put about 8 hours into it so far. Surprisingly however, it is only a DX 9 game so a little disappointing in that respect.
> That being said I picked it up at GreenManGaming for $38, so anyone with reservations on buying this game that may tip the scales. I was unsure about the site, but as soon as I confirmed my purchase the steam code was displayed and I was able to download through steam. I used GMG20-AWDF9-Q1PEY for the coupon code at checkout and it saves you 20% on any game, not just Borderlands 2, until the 25th I believe.
> Overall I'd say if you liked the first Borderlands I'd pick up the second, especially if you can catch it on sale like I did. I think there have been quite a few improvements over the first game and I feel it is more of a true sequel. It seems like a lot of sequels try and completely change everything, but this seems more like a sequel in the sense that it improves upon it's predecessor.


I am glad to hear that a 7970 runs the game great. Considering that I will use FXAA instead of MSAA, and crank the physx all the way up, I should also maintan 60 fps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Well got the two crossovers setup, don't have time tonight to do shots of setup and talk about performance (will tomorrow) but figured I'd post my first screen at 4757x2560 (bezel corrected)


Hey which game is that? The detail is fantastic. I will add this SS to the list.


----------



## IcedEarth

Arkham City is an awesome game. The first game is awesome, this one is of the same calibur. I wouldn't say it's better because I think they're identical in game play. Arkham City is just bigger with more side missions. A worthy sequel!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> A few quick Batman Arkham City screen shots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I still love playing both the original and this one. Good stuff!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey which game is that? The detail is fantastic. I will add this SS to the list.


That'd be Guild Wars 2 ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> how the hell did you get the game to even boot in portrait mode? It just flickers and crashes for me in portrait at non bezeled 4320x2560 when I go to launch it


Yup so whatcha need to do is launch in window mode, then in game change to the resolution @ full screen, I'm devising a self made launcher that changes the resolution back and then fires up the .exe so I don't need to do it manually since it won't fire up itself at the specified resolution, performance is decent with 2gb as well since I didn't hit cap but the 2 gtx 670s aren't fairing extremely well, better than expected though


----------



## BritishBob

Wow... I got my Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 7970 in the post today, installed it and OMG I HAVE NORMAL TEMPS!









For those who don't know, it apears that the 7970 GHZ BIOS flash doesn't downclock the voltage, when the card is hooked up to more than one screen. This gave me these idle temps:









This is the card, with the cooler installed, under load in the DIRT 2 Bench:


Without going to water I am very happy. Time to game with more of an OC now.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Joining



U2711 on Zotac GTX 570
(VW246 on 570 + VH242H on 9500GT)


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> That'd be Guild Wars 2 ^^
> Yup so whatcha need to do is launch in window mode, then in game change to the resolution @ full screen, I'm devising a self made launcher that changes the resolution back and then fires up the .exe so I don't need to do it manually since it won't fire up itself at the specified resolution, performance is decent with 2gb as well since I didn't hit cap but the 2 gtx 670s aren't fairing extremely well, better than expected though


Just turn shadows down a tad and turn off fxaa and I fair at 39-80 at 7680x1080 but I would imagine at 4320x2560 or greater it would be even harder.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Wow... I got my Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 7970 in the post today, installed it and OMG I HAVE NORMAL TEMPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't know, it apears that the 7970 GHZ BIOS flash doesn't downclock the voltage, when the card is hooked up to more than one screen. This gave me these idle temps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the card, with the cooler installed, under load in the DIRT 2 Bench:
> 
> Without going to water I am very happy. Time to game with more of an OC now.


I had this problem with a number of cards, it downclocked voltages if I had one or three screens hooked up, however it wouldnt if I had two screen hooked up. NVidia cards could be forced too downclock voltages in 2D mode using nvidia inspector but I don't know what the AMD version of the fix would be.

I had a arctic cooler on my 4870x2 and temps went from idle of 60 degrees too 40 and never went above 64 degrees on load, there awsome and quiet.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Joining
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2711 on Zotac GTX 570
> (VW246 on 570 + VH242H on 9500GT)


Welcome good sir


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Well got the two crossovers setup, don't have time tonight to do shots of setup and talk about performance (will tomorrow) but figured I'd post my first screen at 4757x2560 (bezel corrected)


Added the picture on the Screenshots List.  Great picture.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Joining
> 
> U2711 on Zotac GTX 570
> (VW246 on 570 + VH242H on 9500GT)


Welcome mate. I added you to the club


----------



## iARDAs

Well some Nostalgia time.

I used to love this game when it came out in 2004, and I believe the graphics are updated for PC now but I am not sure.

Anyway

Here are some 1440p Screenshots from Chronicles of Riddick : Butcher Bay


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> I had this problem with a number of cards, it downclocked voltages if I had one or three screens hooked up, however it wouldnt if I had two screen hooked up. NVidia cards could be forced too downclock voltages in 2D mode using nvidia inspector but I don't know what the AMD version of the fix would be.
> I had a arctic cooler on my 4870x2 and temps went from idle of 60 degrees too 40 and never went above 64 degrees on load, there awsome and quiet.


The noise is a bonus, I wanted to cool the card down. The only thing that annoys me is one of the chips round the main GPU core isn't fully covered by a heat sink. It's about half covered. The mounting plates get in the way. Might have to take a Dremel to one of the spare heat sinks, just to make me happy.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well some Nostalgia time.
> 
> I used to love this game when it came out in 2004, and I believe the graphics are updated for PC now but I am not sure.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Here are some 1440p Screenshots from Chronicles of Riddick : Butcher Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1057267/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1057268/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1057269/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1057271/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1057274/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1057275/


Cool throwback







I used to play Quake non stop years ago...I have it on my Steam account now, I think I might dust it off and try it out at 1440p, if it will even run at that res


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Cool throwback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to play Quake non stop years ago...I have it on my Steam account now, I think I might dust it off and try it out at 1440p, if it will even run at that res


You'se should try doom 3 with all the graphic and texture mods, it's amazing although embarrassingly my 580's struggle to keep 40-50 fps on a game from like 2005 (I think) @ 1440p.

I'll try and get a screen shot up.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well some Nostalgia time.
> 
> I used to love this game when it came out in 2004, and I believe the graphics are updated for PC now but I am not sure.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Here are some 1440p Screenshots from Chronicles of Riddick : Butcher Bay


Escape From Butcher Bay is one of my all time favourite games. Assault on Dark Athena is ok to but the first game is awesome.

EDIT:

More Batman screenshots to show how awesome the character models are in this game. If anyone wants to see them in 1440p let me know, I've downscaled them just to ease the loading times in the thread.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Escape From Butcher Bay is one of my all time favourite games. Assault on Dark Athena is ok to but the first game is awesome.
> EDIT:
> More Batman screenshots to show how awesome the character models are in this game. If anyone wants to see them in 1440p let me know, I've downscaled them just to ease the loading times in the thread.


I'm going to have too get this game at some point, the graphics are impressive.

Here's some 1440p, Dear Esther screens, probably the most beautiful game I've ever played in many different ways!











I shed a tear during this game, true (& sad) story


----------



## IcedEarth

Is it really awesome?

I purchased it a couple of months ago, along with The Longest Journey.

I hope to try these games out by year end.


----------



## Chobbit

It's less awesome and just beautiful, its simply beautiful too look at, beautiful (especially at 1440/1600p) , simple to play and is just beautifully written and told. Also if you haven't been too the Yorkshire/Cornwall countryside before this is as close as you'll get too such beautiful places.

Not one for blood thirsty fps hooligans as you can tell









Just thought I might add that the better sound you have the better this experience is, because the sound of wind brushing past you and running water echoing around caves are awesome (oh well I guess this game is awesome) and like portal its only 3-4 hours so you don't have too dedicate days too it.


----------



## Azefore

Hmm found this that's coming out soon, a good alternative to a Dell monitor, fully symmetrical bezel lines and decent connections. Also has a halfway decent stand it seems. $700

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236294&Tpk=PB278Q


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> and like portal its only 3-4 hours so you don't have too dedicate days too it.


Funny enough, I was on the toilet yesterday (where every man does his serious thinking, such as solving world hunger) I was thinking about how annoying some games are now. I'm playing Arkham City at the moment, 16 hours in and I'm on 29% complete!

I don't mind games being long and entertaining but sometimes I just want to play something that won't take over my life in order to complete it. I don't mind playing games that only last 10 hours as long as it has a deep story that satisfies me. Arkham City is a great game but there's one million and one collectable items and being the type of guy that needs to finish everything in a game, it takes a lot of time. There is way too much fluff and padding in some games these days.









Admittedly I know I could just ignore this fluff and grind through the main story, but in doing so I feel like I'm missing a vital part of the game and it forces me to concentrate on the fluff.


----------



## BritishBob

Only two screenshots but:

Borderlands 2:



Torchlight 2:


Torchlight is an amazingly fun game with 3-4 people on elite. Also helped by the fact I am in uni, so our method of communication is opening the doors with door stops and shouting at each other.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Funny enough, I was on the toilet yesterday (where every man does his serious thinking, such as solving world hunger) I was thinking about how annoying some games are now. I'm playing Arkham City at the moment, 16 hours in and I'm on 29% complete!
> I don't mind games being long and entertaining but sometimes I just want to play something that won't take over my life in order to complete it. I don't mind playing games that only last 10 hours as long as it has a deep story that satisfies me. Arkham City is a great game but there's one million and one collectable items and being the type of guy that needs to finish everything in a game, it takes a lot of time. There is way too much fluff and padding in some games these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly I know I could just ignore this fluff and grind through the main story, but in doing so I feel like I'm missing a vital part of the game and it forces me to concentrate on the fluff.


Ah the solving problems in the world while on the loo, we've all been there









Yeah I sadly have no real time for long games anymore soo tend not too be able too finish them, I love gaming just as much but I feel the same as how you put it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Only two screenshots but:
> Borderlands 2:
> 
> Torchlight 2:
> 
> Torchlight is an amazingly fun game with 3-4 people on elite. Also helped by the fact I am in uni, so our method of communication is opening the doors with door stops and shouting at each other.


Nice shots, I quite like the cell shaded style but haven't been able too play Borderlands because of the reasons above.

I did games design as a degree and I remember there's a room of 100 computers entirely for laning matches, WoW was quite fun in massive parties but we mainly had UT2003 then. Wish I was there now for a full blown 64 man lan on BF3, that would have unbelievable.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Funny enough, I was on the toilet yesterday (where every man does his serious thinking, such as solving world hunger) I was thinking about how annoying some games are now. I'm playing Arkham City at the moment, 16 hours in and I'm on 29% complete!
> I don't mind games being long and entertaining but sometimes I just want to play something that won't take over my life in order to complete it. I don't mind playing games that only last 10 hours as long as it has a deep story that satisfies me. Arkham City is a great game but there's one million and one collectable items and being the type of guy that needs to finish everything in a game, it takes a lot of time. There is way too much fluff and padding in some games these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly I know I could just ignore this fluff and grind through the main story, but in doing so I feel like I'm missing a vital part of the game and it forces me to concentrate on the fluff.


Wow, I'm glad I'm not like you. I'd have never finished any of the Zelda games if I tried to do all the side quests!


----------



## Descadent

posted this is some other threads but I wanted to keep posting them in here so we can collect more 1440p victims!

some farewell to cataclysm shots from the Dragon Soul Raid in 7680x1440


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PCModderMike* 

Cool throwback







I used to play Quake non stop years ago...I have it on my Steam account now, I think I might dust it off and try it out at 1440p, if it will even run at that res









Yeah I really liked playing Butcher Bay but I dont think I will see through the end of it. I just wanted to see how it looks. However I will give the 2nd game a shot as I never played it. You should post some Quake photos though 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Chobbit* 

You'se should try doom 3 with all the graphic and texture mods, it's amazing although embarrassingly my 580's struggle to keep 40-50 fps on a game from like 2005 (I think) @ 1440p.
I'll try and get a screen shot up.

Doom 3 is due for an official comeback right? I will probably wait for that to purchase it. But if not i will just get the game now and play it with mods. I LOVE that game.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *IcedEarth* 

Escape From Butcher Bay is one of my all time favourite games. Assault on Dark Athena is ok to but the first game is awesome.
EDIT:
More Batman screenshots to show how awesome the character models are in this game. If anyone wants to see them in 1440p let me know, I've downscaled them just to ease the loading times in the thread.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















































































Amazing Batman shots. I added them to the list again. I really have to purchase and play the second game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> I'm going to have too get this game at some point, the graphics are impressive.
> Here's some 1440p, Dear Esther screens, probably the most beautiful game I've ever played in many different ways!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shed a tear during this game, true (& sad) story


Nice shots and it is obvious that I need to give this game a GO. It seems something different and I will give it a shot. However I will probably wait for a sale.

I added your screens too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Hmm found this that's coming out soon, a good alternative to a Dell monitor, fully symmetrical bezel lines and decent connections. Also has a halfway decent stand it seems. $700
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236294&Tpk=PB278Q


Finally Asus jumped the 1440p wagoon as I dont recall them having a 1440p panel before. This is a clear sign that demand for 1440p is getting higher and higher as Asus wouldnt' come up with this product if they didnt think that it would sell a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Only two screenshots but:
> Borderlands 2:
> 
> Torchlight 2:
> 
> Torchlight is an amazingly fun game with 3-4 people on elite. Also helped by the fact I am in uni, so our method of communication is opening the doors with door stops and shouting at each other.


I added both of the SS. Thank you. I wil hopefully purchase both games soon. I might play Torchlight 1 again in 1440p as I never finished that game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> posted this is some other threads but I wanted to keep posting them in here so we can collect more 1440p victims!
> some farewell to cataclysm shots from the Dragon Soul Raid in 7680x1440


Hey there buddy

These are shots from WOW right? The catacalysm you are talkinga bout is the expansion I assume?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> These are shots from WOW right? The catacalysm you are talkinga bout is the expansion I assume?


Yes which is over tonight because Mists of Pandaria releases tomorrow


----------



## jpdaballa

Awesome screenshots guys. Hope im still in the game: cool video

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1E07lS/:1Os8mH!fiZGEWCB-/www.notcot.org/post/44128/


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some 1440p screenshots from Tomb Raider : Underworld


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> Awesome screenshots guys. Hope im still in the game: cool video
> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1E07lS/:1Os8mH!fiZGEWCB-/www.notcot.org/post/44128/


FANTASTIC video lol.

That wasnt in 1440p or anything like that though right? or was it?


----------



## Dehatitated

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Here are some 1440p screenshots from Tomb Raider : Underworld
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1062520/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1062521/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1062524/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1062527/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1062528/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1062529/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1062530/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1062532/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1062533/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1062534/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1062535/






Nice screenshots, I like the last one the most because of the water. Just by the screenshots the lighting looks like it reflects a bit to bright.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Nice screenshots, I like the last one the most because of the water. Just by the screenshots the lighting looks like it reflects a bit to bright.


Yeah I like how the game looks in 1440p. The graphics are not bad at all for a hardcore console port such as this one.

However I can not see myself finishing the game as the FOV should be much better than this. I get headaches


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some 1440p screenshots from Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Dehatitated

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Here are some 1440p screenshots from Duke Nukem Forever.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1063856/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1063857/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1063859/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1063861/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1063862/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1063863/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1063864/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1063866/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1063868/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I like how the game looks in 1440p. The graphics are not bad at all for a hardcore console port such as this one.
> 
> However I can not see myself finishing the game as the FOV should be much better than this. I get headaches






Just to clear it up by the FOV do you mean the field of vision? Wow you actually got that cheesy game that took so long to get released? In my opinion I don't like those screenshots especially the first and even more so the second one, probably the best one of them is the fourth one.

I can't wait till the new consoles are released, not because I will buy them, but because they are going to be a lot more powerful so that the console ports are a lot better







.


----------



## Sazexa

iARDAS, what is the utility that shows you the statistics in purple on the top left?

Is it exclusive to NVidia cards?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> iARDAS, what is the utility that shows you the statistics in purple on the top left?
> Is it exclusive to NVidia cards?


MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision X (redone afterburner)

It's cross compatible with the two sides


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision X (redone afterburner)
> It's cross compatible with the two sides


I suppose it should work with any card of that brand, correct? Like MSI Afterburner should work on my 6950's?


----------



## truestorybro545

Hey guys. I was wondering where the best place to buy a 1440p monitor would be. I was considering the Yamakasi Catleap, but am not sure if there is maybe a particular eBay seller or website that is reliable or anything like that. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Red Cap, Green Sum, and Accessories Whole. I've heard great things about all of them....


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Red Cap, Green Sum, and Accessories Whole. I've heard great things about all of them....


Alright, cool. I looked at them and they seem legitimate. What about the kind of monitor? Is the Catleap good? Or is there another? Also, what is the dead pixel rate (as in how often does it occur?)?

I have so many questions before I jump on this


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Just to clear it up by the FOV do you mean the field of vision? Wow you actually got that cheesy game that took so long to get released? In my opinion I don't like those screenshots especially the first and even more so the second one, probably the best one of them is the fourth one.
> I can't wait till the new consoles are released, not because I will buy them, but because they are going to be a lot more powerful so that the console ports are a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I actually purchased Tomb Raider Underworld for 3Dvision as it was recommended by bloody up in 3dvision blog but i did not have a gamepad at the time and the game was impossible to play without gamepad so I never got playing it. Now that I have a gamepad I wanted to give it a shot but yeah I really dont beleive i will see to the end of the game. But who knows. So many things are broken in that game. And yeah I mean field of vision. The character is waaay to close to the screen and waaay to big. It bugs me.

I agree with the console ports in the next generation though.

Edit : Sorry you were talking about Duke Nukem Forever. Well I actually bought it for 3Dvision as well  I think it is a 3Dvision Ready title but I never played it much. The game's jokes are mostly terrible but could be funny howevre the gunfight is extremely average. I am just going to finish thrugh that game because I paid for it







... So many games I bought last year that I never played and I really want to finish some of them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> iARDAS, what is the utility that shows you the statistics in purple on the top left?
> Is it exclusive to NVidia cards?


Download MSI afterburner

go to Settings

go to Monitoring

you will see a list in the middle of the screen such as GPU usage, GPU temperature.

Click on any of them you like and than check Show in on Screen display. Do this for anything you want to be shown on your screen.

The Framerate counter is on the very bottom

than I believe the MSI on-screen server will be up automatically and there you can configure HOW the informations will look. Such as which color, which font etc...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I suppose it should work with any card of that brand, correct? Like MSI Afterburner should work on my 6950's?


Yeah since it is MSI afterburner and you already have it than you are all good to go.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Alright, cool. I looked at them and they seem legitimate. What about the kind of monitor? Is the Catleap good? Or is there another? Also, what is the dead pixel rate (as in how often does it occur?)?
> I have so many questions before I jump on this


Yamakasi and Crossover are very very popular in our club. Achievias are also good monitors.

You can't go wrong with any of them but I believe the quality of the bezel is the best with Crossover. Other than that you will have the same visiaul quality in any of the above three.

You have a 85-90% chance that you will get a perfect monitor.

I hear that sometimes people have problems but they are mostly extremely small issues where you need to change your DVI cable or open up the back of your monitor and make sure some wires are not loose etc...

Since you live in USA, you dont have to pay customs fee and if the monitor you have is really broken or something like that, you can always send it back for a replacement. In USA this should be a very very smooth transaction.

Also I hear that if you get like a dead pixel or something like that you might get some of your money back.

Ask away any questions you have but be sure that these monitors will make you happy evantually.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Hey guys. I was wondering where the best place to buy a 1440p monitor would be. I was considering the Yamakasi Catleap, but am not sure if there is maybe a particular eBay seller or website that is reliable or anything like that. Thanks in advance guys.


I bought my Crossover from Accessories Whole, but there are other good ones aswell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Alright, cool. I looked at them and they seem legitimate. What about the kind of monitor? Is the Catleap good? Or is there another? Also, what is the dead pixel rate (as in how often does it occur?)?
> I have so many questions before I jump on this


The Crossovers are more expensive but have a sturdier stand and I like the bezel more. The pixel rate is usually pretty good, and if you are so worried about one dead pixel out of thousands of pixels then you can buy a pixel perfect model. The dead pixels are not even the things to really worry about, the things are the "Gems", backlight bleeding, yellow colour tints and some people have even had their stands not level on the I can't remember either the Yamakasi or Shimians. The Yamakasi and Shimians are cheaper but will still give the same picture quality. I have a screen that I will take some pictures of, and hope that I can show you the dead pixel (it is stuck on the light colours mainly a green/blue). I'll put them on in an edit.

If u want to be able to overclock your monitor so that it runs faster then 60hz I recommend that you buy a monitor from the site underneath this line.

120hz.net


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yamakasi and Crossover are very very popular in our club. Achievias are also good monitors.
> 
> You can't go wrong with any of them but I believe the quality of the bezel is the best with Crossover. Other than that you will have the same visiaul quality in any of the above three.
> 
> You have a 85-90% chance that you will get a perfect monitor.
> 
> I hear that sometimes people have problems but they are mostly extremely small issues where you need to change your DVI cable or open up the back of your monitor and make sure some wires are not loose etc...
> 
> Since you live in USA, you dont have to pay customs fee and if the monitor you have is really broken or something like that, you can always send it back for a replacement. In USA this should be a very very smooth transaction.
> 
> Also I hear that if you get like a dead pixel or something like that you might get some of your money back.
> 
> Ask away any questions you have but be sure that these monitors will make you happy evantually.


All right, the Crossover it is then







I will also look into Accessories Whole as well on eBay. Thanks to all (but believe me, I will probably have more questions







)


----------



## iARDAs

I updated the monitors list in the OP. The pictures for user monitors are now attached as hyperlinks under their monitor brand.

Let me know if your setup is correct.

Over the weekend I will be updating the Screenshots and Benchmarking section as well with hyperlinking instead of showing the entire URL.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I updated the monitors list in the OP. The pictures for user monitors are now attached as hyperlinks under their monitor brand.
> 
> Let me know if your setup is correct.
> 
> Over the weekend I will be updating the Screenshots and Benchmarking section as well with hyperlinking instead of showing the entire URL.


You can change my monitor to ACD and 2 Crossover 27Qs, its not a high quality pic but it'll do lol


----------



## iARDAs

@ Azefore

I updated your picture. So how are you liking it so far? Is it what you wished for? Any advantages? Disadvantages?

@ everyone else

The ScreenShots list now have a much cleaner and better look. Feel free to check it out and give some feedbacks. it is in the 2nd post of the thread.


----------



## iARDAs

Today I noticed that in extreme gunfight situations in BF3 the FPS might drop to 50 or even mid 40s with my 670.

An 670 SLI would be really nice in BF3.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @ Azefore
> 
> I updated your picture. So how are you liking it so far? Is it what you wished for? Any advantages? Disadvantages?


Thanks and yah it's pretty much what I was expecting, obviously I choke on some games and the resolution isn't supported by a few titles that I play but with the mx arms I can do solo 2560x1440 for those ones. The way nvidia surround had me have to orientate all the monitors in same physical position is disappointing for stock bezel gap width since I was thinking the two crossover top bezel edges would be facing inward.

All in all it was a great buy, just looking into prolonging the life of the Crossovers since there has been two confirmed reports on the owners club of a certain chip burning out on the blue PCB, I think a wide, short heatsink should remedy it from the looks of the posts.


----------



## PCModderMike

Well it's been a loooong time since I've played some Crysis Warhead...and I haven't played period since I've had my new setup. Decided to download it and give it a go tonight.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Azefore* 

Thanks and yah it's pretty much what I was expecting, obviously I choke on some games and the resolution isn't supported by a few titles that I play but with the mx arms I can do solo 2560x1440 for those ones. The way nvidia surround had me have to orientate all the monitors in same physical position is disappointing for stock bezel gap width since I was thinking the two crossover top bezel edges would be facing inward.
All in all it was a great buy, just looking into prolonging the life of the Crossovers since there has been two confirmed reports on the owners club of a certain chip burning out on the blue PCB, I think a wide, short heatsink should remedy it from the looks of the posts.

Once again congrats on your new monitors. I like the setup. It is extremely understandable that you are chocking in some games. Maybe in this case will you get the 7xx series when they come out?

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PCModderMike* 

Well it's been a loooong time since I've played some Crysis Warhead...and I haven't played period since I've had my new setup. Decided to download it and give it a go tonight.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Man I love how crysis games look in 1440p. Nice screenshots.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some Defense Grid screenshots in 1440p


----------



## Tulion

Question, do yall watch netflix ect on your 1440p - or do you use a separate for movie watching?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've been playing Warhead lately too. It's a lot harder than Crysis 1 IMO...


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some Anomaly Warzone Earth screenshots in 1440p



















f


----------



## IcedEarth

You play way too many games at any one time!









I've only just finished Arkham City. About to start Warhammer Space Marine.


----------



## .Griff.

Have you changed the OSD font in Afterburner?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> You play way too many games at any one time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only just finished Arkham City. About to start Warhammer Space Marine.


Hahah lol. Actually I am playing 3-4 games now. Few of the games I posted screenshots of are usually the 1st level and just for people to have an idea. Not that I play them. However in the last 2 days i am playing Anomaly Warzone and Defense Grid which are really fun games.

If you ever play Warhammer Space Marine COOP mode with upto 4 players as an arena wave kind of a thing let me know. I didnt play it for ages though. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Have you changed the OSD font in Afterburner?


Yep the font is different

I believe the default font is Vector2D. And there is Vector3D and Raster3D... I like the Raster 3D font


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep the font is different
> 
> I believe the default font is Vector2D. And there is Vector3D and Raster3D... I like the Raster 3D font


I didn't even know you could change the font but I've found the option in AB. It looks much nicer in your screenshots.


----------



## mltno

So from what i understand crossover and catleap have same pq, difference is in stand ?
I just got a 7970 and want to make use of it but have heard its not worth it to get a 60hz monitor cause once you use 120hz its such a big difference.. any opinions ?
If hz difference isnt really big in games, any link to a specific ebay listing for crossover to get , and if catleap is way to go is new sei version from greensum ok ?
Also is there a difference with people running into more issues with crossover or catleap whether its dead pixels,backlight or gems, after looking at greensums catleap it scares me that below 20 dead pixels around area is considered ok.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tulion*
> 
> Question, do yall watch netflix ect on your 1440p - or do you use a separate for movie watching?


I use Netflix on my Crossover, looks great.


----------



## Chobbit

Well my experience with my catleap has been really good even though it does have a stuck pixel, it's like just left of the start button so its right out of the way in the bottom left so it doesn't bother me.

Even if it was closer too the middle it wouldn't bother you as on a 1440p screen 1 pixel is tiny, if we can now get past 1 inch bevels in multi screen gaming, 1 pixel isn't an issue lol. The stand is a little lopsided on mine but not enough too again notice during use.

Overall it's so worth the such cheap korean prices.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tulion*
> 
> Question, do yall watch netflix ect on your 1440p - or do you use a separate for movie watching?


When I had my second monitor I watched on it mostly but now that I'm down to a single I either watch on it or my laptop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've been playing Warhead lately too. It's a lot harder than Crysis 1 IMO...


I agree with that. I played some of Warhead and it seemed like it was more difficult, had to be a bit more strategic. I really should finish that game...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltno*
> 
> So from what i understand crossover and catleap have same pq, difference is in stand ?
> I just got a 7970 and want to make use of it but have heard its not worth it to get a 60hz monitor cause once you use 120hz its such a big difference.. any opinions ?
> If hz difference isnt really big in games, any link to a specific ebay listing for crossover to get , and if catleap is way to go is new sei version from greensum ok ?
> Also is there a difference with people running into more issues with crossover or catleap whether its dead pixels,backlight or gems, after looking at greensums catleap it scares me that below 20 dead pixels around area is considered ok.


I will always defend that 120hz gaming is better than 60hz gaming because it is more fluid.

HOWEVER I will also always defend that 1440p gaming is better than 1080p gaming in terms of visuals and stuff like that.

I upgraded from a 120hz monitor to 1440p and could not be any happier.

You can buy a catleap from greensum. I got mine from him and it was a great transaction.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone knows which file I need to edit to play Darksiders 1 in 1440p?

in 120hz.net a guy said that a hex file needed to be hacked or something like that but I have no idea how.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some 1440p screenshots from Just Cause 2.

This is a MUST PLAY game for your eyes in 1440p, however make sure you have a gamepad as it is much more enjoyable.

Everything Maxed but AA is off

















Batch 2 :


----------



## Descadent

if you are in this thread and NOT convinced to go 1440p yet

here

Some Mists of Pandaria 7680x1440


----------



## iARDAs

@ Descadent.

Man those are some nice screenshots. It is good to know that WOW got better graphically as well. I hope one day that I can have enough room for a surround system 

@ Everyone else

What would you say for a 660ti SLI for 1440p?

I am thinking of selling my 670 and grabbing 2 660s. Clever? Not so clever? What would you guys suggest?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @ Descadent.
> 
> Man those are some nice screenshots. It is good to know that WOW got better graphically as well. I hope one day that I can have enough room for a surround system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Everyone else
> 
> What would you say for a 660ti SLI for 1440p?
> 
> I am thinking of selling my 670 and grabbing 2 660s. Clever? Not so clever? What would you guys suggest?


I couldn't step down to the 192 bit bus considering games that are coming out in the future if you are interested in any longevity out of your cards.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I couldn't step down to the 192 bit bus considering games that are coming out in the future if you are interested in any longevity out of your cards.


Yeah I will just go with 670 SLI by the end of the year. If news about 780 comes though, than I will wait.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I will just go with 670 SLI by the end of the year. If news about 780 comes though, than I will wait.


Definitely stick with the 670 and go for another if you can in the future.


----------



## iARDAs

the thing is my Zotac GTX 670 hits 75 max under heavy load.

Since i wont go under water i am just worried that when I go SLI i might see 85 degrees on the GPU. I wonder if it would cause any problems.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> the thing is my Zotac GTX 670 hits 75 max under heavy load.
> Since i wont go under water i am just worried that when I go SLI i might see 85 degrees on the GPU. I wonder if it would cause any problems.


85 Celsius is not bad for a 670. But if you're like me and don't like to see temps go that high, just use a custom fan profile. I use one especially because of the overclock on my cards, and I don't want them to get throttled, so I have a fairly aggressive profile setup.


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> the thing is my Zotac GTX 670 hits 75 max under heavy load.
> Since i wont go under water i am just worried that when I go SLI i might see 85 degrees on the GPU. I wonder if it would cause any problems.


If your case is the 800D, then yes its a poor air cooling case. Even with the front fan blowing into the case you still hitting 75 degrees? I still don't think this will be an issue. Max is like 3-5 degrees more on your top card. Your bottom card will be always hovering around 60-65 degrees. Even at 80 degrees no damage are made to your cards. Your computer will shut off before any damage will be made. If that the case, then look into another case. Or grab a diff. model 670 with a better cooler and then put the new one on the top.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 85 Celsius is not bad for a 670. But if you're like me and don't like to see temps go that high, just use a custom fan profile. I use one especially because of the overclock on my cards, and I don't want them to get throttled, so I have a fairly aggressive profile setup.


yeah I am using your fan profile now. I cant say anything for sure before testing it more but maybe there is a chance that the temps got 1-2 degrees lower.

Also my current 670 hits 1215mhz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> If your case is the 800D, then yes its a poor air cooling case. Even with the front fan blowing into the case you still hitting 75 degrees? I still don't think this will be an issue. Max is like 3-5 degrees more on your top card. Your bottom card will be always hovering around 60-65 degrees. Even at 80 degrees no damage are made to your cards. Your computer will shut off before any damage will be made. If that the case, then look into another case. Or grab a diff. model 670 with a better cooler and then put the new one on the top.


I actually dont have a front fan.

2 bottom fans that as intake

3 top fans as intake

1 rear fan as an exhaust tahts my setup.

To be honest in BF3 i usually sit around 72 max but in some ther games i saw my GPU hitting 75 degrees. Also be warned that my room is HOT. Nothinc much I can do about it. The ambient temperature is not the most ideal.


----------



## iARDAs

I just updated my Just Cause 2 screenshots list with a batch of new Screenshots.

If you have the moment take a look at Batch 2 which I just uploaded

Half Life 2 Screenshots are next.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> If your case is the 800D, then yes its a poor air cooling case. Even with the front fan blowing into the case you still hitting 75 degrees? I still don't think this will be an issue. Max is like 3-5 degrees more on your top card. Your bottom card will be always hovering around 60-65 degrees. Even at 80 degrees no damage are made to your cards. Your computer will shut off before any damage will be made. If that the case, then look into another case. Or grab a diff. model 670 with a better cooler and then put the new one on the top.


Like I said to iARDAs, 75 Celsius is nothing for these cards. They have a maximum operating temperature of 97 Celsius. Granted, it is kind of scary to think about them getting that hot, but 75-80 is no reason to say someone should go grab a different model 670 or buy a completely different case.
Also be careful about assuming and relying on your computer to shutdown if the card starts to overheat, I've killed a 570 thinking that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> yeah I am using your fan profile now. I cant say anything for sure before testing it more but maybe there is a chance that the temps got 1-2 degrees lower.
> 
> Also my current 670 hits 1215mhz.
> 
> I actually dont have a front fan.
> 
> 2 bottom fans that as intake
> 3 top fans as intake
> 1 rear fan as an exhaust tahts my setup.
> 
> To be honest in BF3 i usually sit around 72 max but in some ther games i saw my GPU hitting 75 degrees. Also be warned that my room is HOT. Nothinc much I can do about it. The ambient temperature is not the most ideal.


My cards boost to 1290MHz. The top card does run about 10 degrees hotter than the bottom card under full load, but even so, because of the fan profile the hottest it gets is 77-78 Celsius.

EDIT: For reference, ambient is around 28 Celsius. (Yea I know pretty hot, but with my main rig going and the folder cranking away, it gets hot fast)


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some Half Life 2 Screenshots in 1440p


----------



## plum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> EDIT: For reference, ambient is around 28 Celsius. (Yea I know pretty hot, but with my main rig going and the folder cranking away, it gets hot fast)


Why not get an air conditioner? Anything above 25c is just uncomfortable to me if i'm planning on gaming. can't enjoy sitting in a hot room, it ruins the whole experience when i'm trying to feel relieved


----------



## General121

I really need to go to a store where they have 1440p right next to 1080p with the same image, aswell as 1080p IPS displays or 120HZ 1080P displays so I can see which I like the best. But id be lucky if I saw any of those side by side in a store lol.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plum*
> 
> Why not get an air conditioner? Anything above 25c is just uncomfortable to me if i'm planning on gaming. can't enjoy sitting in a hot room, it ruins the whole experience when i'm trying to feel relieved


LOL, I live in Charleston, SC, of course we have an air conditioner. But even with the thermostat set to 76 Fahrenheit which is in the living room, if the bedroom door is closed the heat doesn't escape and trip the thermostat to turn the AC on. I normally don't let it get that warm. Like I said, it gets that hot if I keep the door closed, but usually the door stays open and it doesn't heat up as much.


----------



## Descadent

both of mine never get hotter than 67c because of the fan profile I have set. Ambient is about 76F-77F.

Something about the 6series cards that they need to be below 70c or they start downclocking themselves to lose heat.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm a bit further south from you Mike in Georgia and I have to keep the thermostat at 75F to stay comfortable. The downside to this plus four computers on all the time is a $367 power bill last month...


----------



## Chobbit

Gaming at 1440p over 1080p runs my cards about 8-9 degrees hotter which was actually the same as the increase of going from 1080p too 5760x1080 strangely and also makes my max overclock at 1080p unstable so it definitely adds a much greater demand on the cards and pushes temps up.

Overclocked too 950 core my 580's will reach about 85 degrees with a quiet 70% fan speed, unless I push the fans too 100% when it doesn't go above 65 degrees.

However anything under 90 degrees is fine as GPU's can take it, fan noise is more my issue, which is why I love my cards.

However for every day use I haven't had too overclock them yet.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I really need to go to a store where they have 1440p right next to 1080p with the same image, aswell as 1080p IPS displays or 120HZ 1080P displays so I can see which I like the best. But id be lucky if I saw any of those side by side in a store lol.


Good luck with that bro. Not many stores do that but they should. However make sure the content you see on a 1440p screen is a native 1440p content and not 1080p.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> both of mine never get hotter than 67c because of the fan profile I have set. Ambient is about 76F-77F.
> Something about the 6series cards that they need to be below 70c or they start downclocking themselves to lose heat.


I adopted the above fan profile and today when I gamed in BF3 the highest I saw was 71 degrees which is OK it seems. Also about the downclocking i think it is very small though no?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Gaming at 1440p over 1080p runs my cards about 8-9 degrees hotter which was actually the same as the increase of going from 1080p too 5760x1080 strangely and also makes my max overclock at 1080p unstable so it definitely adds a much greater demand on the cards and pushes temps up.
> Overclocked too 950 core my 580's will reach about 85 degrees with a quiet 70% fan speed, unless I push the fans too 100% when it doesn't go above 65 degrees.
> However anything under 90 degrees is fine as GPU's can take it, fan noise is more my issue, which is why I love my cards.
> However for every day use I haven't had too overclock them yet.


I agree.

playing an exact game in 1440p and 1080p both at 60fps will give different temperatures in exact same setups.

Also I agree on OCing. The stability of an OC in 1080p MIGHT not be stable in 1440p. I experienced it when i switched to 1440p gaming.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I adopted the above fan profile and today when I gamed in BF3 the highest I saw was 71 degrees which is OK it seems. Also about the downclocking i think it is very small though no?


It 's little yes, but defeats the purpose of your overlock if you have your cards overclocked.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> I actually dont have a front fan.
> 
> 2 bottom fans that as intake
> 3 top fans as intake
> 1 rear fan as an exhaust tahts my setup.
> 
> To be honest in BF3 i usually sit around 72 max but in some ther games i saw my GPU hitting 75 degrees. Also be warned that my room is HOT. Nothinc much I can do about it. The ambient temperature is not the most ideal.


Shouldnt you have the 3 top fans as exhaust as the hot air rises, so they can suck the hot air out.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Shouldnt you have the 3 top fans as exhaust as the hot air rises, so they can suck the hot air out.


this. From my experience you only want intakes on front and bottom. Exhaust is for rear and top


----------



## Bennny

Hi,

Could someone tell me how Battlefield 3 would run @1440p, with one Asus GTX 670? I would run all settings on either Ultra or High without no MSAA and of course no FXAA (It just looks like a blurry mess to me). I would really prefer it if I can get a stable 60fps. Or would I need a second 670?

My particular 670 is overclocked, +135 and hits around 1270ish in-game. Sorry if someone has already mentioned it, but there is quite a lot of content in the thread!
Bennny


----------



## iARDAs

I have a 670 as well and I game at ULTRA without AA and it runs @ 60fps but not stable. At some scenes I can see as low as mid 40s for a second or two.

However it is still a great experience.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Hi,
> Could someone tell me how Battlefield 3 would run @1440p, with one Asus GTX 670? I would run all settings on either Ultra or High without no MSAA and of course no FXAA (It just looks like a blurry mess to me). I would really prefer it if I can get a stable 60fps. Or would I need a second 670?
> My particular 670 is overclocked, +135 and hits around 1270ish in-game. Sorry if someone has already mentioned it, but there is quite a lot of content in the thread!
> Bennny


iARDAs is right on the money with his experience. It was the same for me when I used one as well. When I did SLI with stock 670s they pushed constant 60fps with full AA, I just notch it down to 2x though as it's not something beneficial to me since its a twitch game.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Shouldnt you have the 3 top fans as exhaust as the hot air rises, so they can suck the hot air out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> this. From my experience you only want intakes on front and bottom. Exhaust is for rear and top


Tomorrow I am getting a H100 and selling my H80 and will be using the H100 as push/pull as an exhaust.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> iARDAs is right on the money with his experience. It was the same for me when I used one as well. When I did SLI with stock 670s they pushed constant 60fps with full AA, I just notch it down to 2x though as it's not something beneficial to me since its a twitch game.


Exactly. I mean 1 670 was more than enough for 1080p gaming but in 1440p gaming 1 670 is just enough (for Battlefield 3). I really would like a 2nd 670.


----------



## Bennny

Maybe I'll try it out with just the single 670 and see how it is. I really want to add a second but my motherboard only supports Xfire. I am not sure if I can be bothered to buy a new motherboard right now. I did consider Xfire 7950's or 7970's but, from what I have heard, Xfire doesn't seem worth the hassle.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Maybe I'll try it out with just the single 670 and see how it is. I really want to add a second but my motherboard only supports Xfire. I am not sure if I can be bothered to buy a new motherboard right now. I did consider Xfire 7950's or 7970's but, from what I have heard, Xfire doesn't seem worth the hassle.


oh a single 670 will make you happy. And if your motherboard is not SLI compatible than maybe you can get 780 when it comes out in maybe like 6 months. If you want stable 60 fps on BF3 with your current GPU than maybe you might turn on a feature or 2.

Last but not least we have few Xfire users on the club and I believe they are happy with their setups. I also heard (never used) that xfire have issues with drivers but maybe they are fixed now.

P.S.

Do you have the Asus p8z68v-le edition?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Maybe I'll try it out with just the single 670 and see how it is. I really want to add a second but my motherboard only supports Xfire. I am not sure if I can be bothered to buy a new motherboard right now. I did consider Xfire 7950's or 7970's but, from what I have heard, Xfire doesn't seem worth the hassle.


There's an SLI "hack" that's available to make SLI available on crossfire x branded boards. I did this on my ASUS M4A89GTD to put in my two 8800GTS' in, worked without a flaw. The community behind it releases updates frequently.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158907
^This should get you started if your so inclined. Check the OP's sig for HyperSLI 9.0, that post is something new they/he's been creating

http://forums.eteknix.com/general-hardware/hypersli-enabling-sli-non-sli-motherboards-5585/
^Basic instructions you should follow with the 9.0 exe from the first link.


----------



## iARDAs

I started using Windows 8 for the first time and I am really happy with the gamign results. Bf3 was really smooth. Anyone tried 1440p gaming with win8?


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I started using Windows 8 for the first time and I am really happy with the gamign results. Bf3 was really smooth. Anyone tried 1440p gaming with win8?


I'm using 8. I haven't noticed any decrease in performance. If anything it is more stable (for me at least). I just don't like the metro start. I just stay in desktop mode and have all my common programs on the task bar.


----------



## .Griff.

My first attempt at 1440p encoding and uploading to Youtube -






And hints and/or tips on better rendering settings would be appreciated. Recorded using MSI Afterburner, MJPEG at full frame 100% quality and rendered in Sony Vegas 12.


----------



## strap624

Just picked up a Crossover monitor and a 7970!


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> Just picked up a Crossover monitor and a 7970!


You're going to love it.


----------



## Azefore

Surprised myself using 3 x 1440p for desktop/media production to just my ACD for world of tanks for a night. Big change but I can see what people are on about with 1600P and the extra vertical real estate after experiencing having the extra room


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> My first attempt at 1440p encoding and uploading to Youtube -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hints and/or tips on better rendering settings would be appreciated. Recorded using MSI Afterburner, MJPEG at full frame 100% quality and rendered in Sony Vegas 12.







I used that as a base. I have tweaked it here and there for better results, but then seem to be some good settings for YouTube.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> My first attempt at 1440p encoding and uploading to Youtube -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hints and/or tips on better rendering settings would be appreciated. Recorded using MSI Afterburner, MJPEG at full frame 100% quality and rendered in Sony Vegas 12.


Great video. Will you be uploading more videos in the future? I might put a link to your channel on the OP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> Just picked up a Crossover monitor and a 7970!


Hey mate. Great combo. Send us a picture of the monitor if you want to be added to the club








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Surprised myself using 3 x 1440p for desktop/media production to just my ACD for world of tanks for a night. Big change but I can see what people are on about with 1600P and the extra vertical real estate after experiencing having the extra room


Hmmmm Who knows maybe I might grab a 1600p monitor some day if there is really a nice difference








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used that as a base. I have tweaked it here and there for better results, but then seem to be some good settings for YouTube.


Good guide. I will add it to the OP Thanks.

@ everyone else

I installed win8 and had been busy lately, there are few minor problems such as I can not edit any of the messages with rich text editor as it says it is not compatible with my browser. Currently using chrome. I will figure out a way hopefully. I can't do it on Internet Explorer as well as when i click things nothing happens. Hopefully a bug or something. Its a shame if the final build of IE have bugs like this.


----------



## strap624

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey mate. Great combo. Send us a picture of the monitor if you want to be added to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## BritishBob

I got bored and went back to finish the last 5 chapters of Dead Space. In Chapter 10 atm. This game has aged really well.






Those screen shots are awful... FRAPS has actually let me down for once...


----------



## born2bwild

I'd like to join the club. I have two displays that qualify:

*HP ZR30w 30" 1600P - Nvidia GTX 680 SLI*










*2880*1800 Apple Retina Display (manufactured by LG) - Nvidia GT 650M*


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> I'd like to join the club. I have two displays that qualify:
> *HP ZR30w 30" 1600P - Nvidia GTX 680 SLI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2880*1800 Apple Retina Display (manufactured by LG) - Nvidia GT 650M*


That Apple display is beautiful.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> That Apple display is beautiful.


Yea, the rMBP has a fantastic display. I was most impressed by its contrast; the blacks are so unbelievably beautiful on it.

Btw, it's nice to see you on OCN again.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> I'd like to join the club. I have two displays that qualify:
> *HP ZR30w 30" 1600P - Nvidia GTX 680 SLI*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2880*1800 Apple Retina Display (manufactured by LG) - Nvidia GT 650M*


I got to play with a couple of those rMBP a week or two ago and I gotta admit, I really want one now. They are super nice and clear. The ones I used were really fast as well with the beast i7, 16GB RAM, a the 768GB SSD. Gotta love the people that get machines like that and just browse the web and email on them.


----------



## iARDAs

@ born2bwild and @ strap624

Welcome to the club and added.


----------



## tombom

Hola everyone. Glad to join. 5970 + Achieva Shimian.


----------



## Dehatitated

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> I'd like to join the club. I have two displays that qualify:
> *HP ZR30w 30" 1600P - Nvidia GTX 680 SLI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2880*1800 Apple Retina Display (manufactured by LG) - Nvidia GT 650M*






Those are beautiful, especially that MacBook I really should go find one of those in an apple store and ask if I can see some 1800p screenshots.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Great video. Will you be uploading more videos in the future? I might put a link to your channel on the OP


I'll definitely be doing some more videos. BL2, MOH:W and BO2 specifically.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I'll definitely be doing some more videos. BL2, MOH:W and BO2 specifically.


how is your fps during frapsing at 1440?

Are you recording to a hard drive that the game isn't on as well?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> how is your fps during frapsing at 1440?
> Are you recording to a hard drive that the game isn't on as well?


Never record to the same hard drive. Even at 1080p it killed my FPS. I enable Vsync and raise the priority of the game I am playing. I hold 50 FPS. Seems it stays a double what I am recording with FRAPs. Slightly annoying.


----------



## .Griff.

Some Borderlands 2 1440p screenshots -


----------



## Azefore

^ Haven't played any BL2 in a good couple weeks :/

Some dishonored screens @ 4750x2560, not the best looker but fun and reminds me of Thief


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> My first attempt at 1440p encoding and uploading to Youtube -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hints and/or tips on better rendering settings would be appreciated. Recorded using MSI Afterburner, MJPEG at full frame 100% quality and rendered in Sony Vegas 12.


When I can fix the small problem I am having with Win 8 and rich text editor i will add your channel to the OP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> Hola everyone. Glad to join. 5970 + Achieva Shimian.


I will be needing a picture of your setup with your name in order to add you to the club mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I'll definitely be doing some more videos. BL2, MOH:W and BO2 specifically.


I am waiting for them

@ People who added screenshots lately are now updated

If I am missing something please let me know. If someone sent a request to join the club but couldnt yet, please let me know here or via PM.

I am having an issue where when I want to edit my posts under Chrome or IE10, the rich text editor becomes different and I really can not edit it as I am confused. I am guessing there there is a bug in win8 or somewhere but I can't figure it out yet.


----------



## iARDAs

I started playing F.E.A.R. 2 few days ago and loving it. Its not a masterpiece like the first game but it is still good. There are few scary moments as well.

This time around I could only take some SS later in the game, because i had an incompatibility issue which I fixed later on.

Btw my 670 sometimes see lower 50s or higher 40s when everything Maxed out. I wonder why.

Here are some F.E.A.R. 2 1440p screenshots


----------



## iARDAs

1440p Dishonored Screenshots

One of the best games I've played recently and it looks beautiful and GPU friendly.


----------



## Chobbit

that dishonoured looks interesting might have too check it out. the part near the end if done right still makes me crap myself and hairs stand on end thinking about it out!


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> Hola everyone. Glad to join. 5970 + Achieva Shimian.


Finally another 5970.









iARDAs, you've put a lot of work in this club, keeping the lists and statistics updated. Thank you.








One minor thing. I'm on the list with a 5970 CF, while I actually only have one 5970. I guess I made my signature rig somewhat confusing by puting up the 2x1GiB part, to put emphasis on the fact that this has only 1GiB of effective vram. Sorry for that. I will change it to avoid further confusion.

I'll see if I can get to make some screenshots of some games.


----------



## BradleyW

Any chance I can join? My screen is 1080p, however it can downsample to 1440p!


----------



## Demented

I have a pic of my monitor in my profile, but nothing with my username on it. I'll use this as a placeholder for that pic, which I'll grab when I get home.









AMD 6950s in CrossfireX.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> that dishonoured looks interesting might have too check it out. the part near the end if done right still makes me crap myself and hairs stand on end thinking about it out!


Dishonored is really nice. But keep in mind that its single player only and some people might not want to pay premium money for a roughly 10 hour single player game. But its still a great game.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Finally another 5970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iARDAs, you've put a lot of work in this club, keeping the lists and statistics updated. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One minor thing. I'm on the list with a 5970 CF, while I actually only have one 5970. I guess I made my signature rig somewhat confusing by puting up the 2x1GiB part, to put emphasis on the fact that this has only 1GiB of effective vram. Sorry for that. I will change it to avoid further confusion.
> I'll see if I can get to make some screenshots of some games.


Thank you so much for the kind words. I had issues for the last 1-2 weeks with the rich text editor functions but I finally got it solved and will be updating the OP with few of the videos that was posted here in the last few days. Progress is good and its nice that sometimes other community members are also helping out with screenshots.

I corrected your GPU btw thank you. I am trying to keep an accurate list as possible.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Any chance I can join? My screen is 1080p, however it can downsample to 1440p!


Hey there mate. Always feel free to join the conversations but the club is actually for people with at least 1 native 1440p screen







. But maybe later I might make a 2nd list with soon to upgrade people, and fellow members such as yourself with monitors that can do 1440p by downsampling or else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I have a pic of my monitor in my profile, but nothing with my username on it. I'll use this as a placeholder for that pic, which I'll grab when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD 6950s in CrossfireX.


Yeah I know that your monitor from yoru various pictures you posted all over the site in some threads







I'll add you.

But still post a picture here when you have the time


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Any chance I can join? My screen is 1080p, however it can downsample to 1440p!


no. your 1080p screen does not "downsample" to a higher resolution of 1440p


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no. your 1080p screen does not "downsample" to a higher resolution of 1440p






Google "Downsampling".
Also:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=366244


----------



## Demented

My pic submission.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 
> 
> Google "Downsampling".
> Also:
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=366244


your reducing the bit rate/quality to squeeze out 1440p, while resolution may show 1440p. it's not 1440p or actual native 1440.

What your doing is driver related/graphics card related. While your monitor is still 1920x1080 native.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> your reducing the bit rate/quality to squeeze out 1440p, while resolution may show 1440p. it's not 1440p or actual native 1440.
> What your doing is driver related/graphics card related. While your monitor is still 1920x1080 native.


I know, but it does make games look better by reducing aliasing. How is it reducing bit rate quality? I was unaware of this? Thanks.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I know, but it does make games look better by reducing aliasing. How is it reducing bit rate quality? I was unaware of this? Thanks.


I don't know exactly as we would have to get down to how it actually works, but that's just one of the things it does to squeeze that type of resolution through a lower bandwidth cable or output


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Hey all...was hoping to get input from anyone using 670/680 to run 2560/1600+. I am currently using a reference 680 to run a U3011 and am considering adding another but am concernened that the 2gb VRAM would be a significantly limiting factor (I've hit 2gb VRAM usage a couple times even with only 2xMSAA in BF3). Ideally with two 680s I could stretch game across my two flanking 2007FPs as well (PLP). However, as previously noted, I am worried that the VRAM will be the limiting factor, not the GPU horsepower. Can anyone with 2 GTX680 2gb cards running at 2560/1600+ comment...is the VRAM a significantly limiting factor?

Thanks all


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Hey all...was hoping to get input from anyone using 670/680 to run 2560/1600+. I am currently using a reference 680 to run a U3011 and am considering adding another but am concernened that the 2gb VRAM would be a significantly limiting factor (I've hit 2gb VRAM usage a couple times even with only 2xMSAA in BF3). Ideally with two 680s I could stretch game across my two flanking 2007FPs as well (PLP). However, as previously noted, I am worried that the VRAM will be the limiting factor, not the GPU horsepower. Can anyone with 2 GTX680 2gb cards running at 2560/1600+ comment...is the VRAM a significantly limiting factor?
> Thanks all


Hey there mate. The vram debate always comes up in this or other topics under 1440p or 1600p and that is normal.

Currently unless you are using lots of texture packs in skyrim or Crysis2 than the extra vram does not really give much benefit. I have a 4GB GPU and I can see as much as 2300 GB of Vram usage in BF3, but it uses so much because I have a lot to spare. If a GPU has only 2GB of vram, than BF3 lingers around 1800-1900 as far as people tell.

But one can never know what the future might bring. Right now the 4gb MIGHT be a luxury but if you are to keep these GPUs for 2-3 years than 4GB might be a better option to go.

Noone can tell if your 2GB vram will be a bottleneck in Crysis 3 or Battlefield 4 or any other game.

However for now, 2GB is perfectly fine.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Thanks for the feedback iARDAs...trying to determine whether to get another 2gb 680, possibly a 4gb 680 or wait for next gen.

Here's a pic for the club...U3011 run by EVGA GTX680 (reference)...flanked by 2007FPs.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Hey all...was hoping to get input from anyone using 670/680 to run 2560/1600+. I am currently using a reference 680 to run a U3011 and am considering adding another but am concernened that the 2gb VRAM would be a significantly limiting factor (I've hit 2gb VRAM usage a couple times even with only 2xMSAA in BF3). Ideally with two 680s I could stretch game across my two flanking 2007FPs as well (PLP). However, as previously noted, I am worried that the VRAM will be the limiting factor, not the GPU horsepower. Can anyone with 2 GTX680 2gb cards running at 2560/1600+ comment...is the VRAM a significantly limiting factor?
> Thanks all


I don't believe that Nvidia or ATI supports PLP gaming. I wish they did....

If you manage to get it working by stretching the game across multiple screens in windowed mode I believe it only uses a single GPU. SLI and Crossfire are reserved for full screen applications AFAIK.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

^ Thanks for the input...and no, neither support PLP which sucks. I have been able to spread some games across screens when windowed and some using SoftTH. However, in BF3 if I have any AA enabled it maxes out VRAM and crashes within minutes...it works ok with AA off. That is a good point that only one card will be utilized if not fullscreen. Generally, I'm fine using just 2560x1600...would like a little better performance though. I would consider getting a 4gb 680 to use when spanning screens (which would address my VRAM issues when using this config although a single 680 would be pressed at 4960x1600) and use both when on a single screen...which brings up a question. There wouldn't be any issues SLIing a 2gb and 4gb 680, would there? How about a 2gb 680 and 4gb 670?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> ^ Thanks for the input...and no, neither support PLP which sucks. I have been able to spread some games across screens when windowed and some using SoftTH. However, in BF3 if I have any AA enabled it maxes out VRAM and crashes within minutes...it works ok with AA off. That is a good point that only one card will be utilized if not fullscreen. Generally, I'm fine using just 2560x1600...would like a little better performance though. I would consider getting a 4gb 680 to use when spanning screens (which would address my VRAM issues when using this config although a single 680 would be pressed at 4960x1600) and use both when on a single screen...which brings up a question. There wouldn't be any issues SLIing a 2gb and 4gb 680, would there? How about a 2gb 680 and 4gb 670?


It will use the lower amount of RAM if you used mismatched cards. In all honesty I would think you would be able to drop to dual 4GB 670s for about the same price. You could also consider 7970s if you wanted.


----------



## Clovertail100

I'm not about to take another picture for the sake of proving this is my build, so you can keep me off the official spreadsheet at your discretion.


7680x1440 on Crossfired 6950's.


----------



## amstech

Even if you go over a small tweak can be made and your still playing the game at near maxed settings.
2GB frame buffer is enough, my next GPU will be 4GB atleast though.

But I am very happy with my 670's performance and plan on keeping it for a long time, maybe eventually going SLi.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> I'm not about to take another picture for the sake of proving this is my build, so you can keep me off the official spreadsheet at your discretion.
> 
> 7680x1440 on Crossfired 6950's.


no reason to get all in a tissy.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> I'm not about to take another picture for the sake of proving this is my build, so you can keep me off the official spreadsheet at your discretion.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7680x1440 on Crossfired 6950's.


I never put my name in my picture of my stuff but I was allowed in, just make sure you got a trustworthy face


----------



## Cykososhull

Is 550$ for a manufacturer refurbished U2711 27" Ultrasharp Widescreen Matte LCD Display P/N: (D971T) an ok price? What about $600 for a used non-refurbished? I want to upgrade from 1080p considering I hear everyone say there is no reason ever go back. All I do is game and the occasional movie now and again.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Is 550$ for a manufacturer refurbished U2711 27" Ultrasharp Widescreen Matte LCD Display P/N: (D971T) an ok price? What about $600 for a used non-refurbished? I want to upgrade from 1080p considering I hear everyone say there is no reason ever go back. All I do is game and the occasional movie now and again.


Id go factory refurb unless you personally know the history of the plain used one, and yah it's a pretty good price. They're $775 new, if you don't mind the matte finish I'd go for it, connectivity options are great. Also yes, once you sit on 1440p for 2 days you'll never want to downgrade.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Is 550$ for a manufacturer refurbished U2711 27" Ultrasharp Widescreen Matte LCD Display P/N: (D971T) an ok price? What about $600 for a used non-refurbished? I want to upgrade from 1080p considering I hear everyone say there is no reason ever go back. All I do is game and the occasional movie now and again.


Fairly nice price to be honest, I got mine earlier this year from the outlet in the $700s range. I am sure many people here will recommend with go Korean IPS panel way but for that price I think the Dell is superior.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback iARDAs...trying to determine whether to get another 2gb 680, possibly a 4gb 680 or wait for next gen.
> 
> Here's a pic for the club...U3011 run by EVGA GTX680 (reference)...flanked by 2007FPs.


Welcome and added to the club

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> I'm not about to take another picture for the sake of proving this is my build, so you can keep me off the official spreadsheet at your discretion.
> 
> 7680x1440 on Crossfired 6950's.


Well I normally allow if a person does not have any means to take a picture of his/her setup but man come on, I can see your smartphone in the picture









Anyway, you are a member more than a year so I will trust you.

@ everyone else

If anyone provided a pictrure and I did not add him/her please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Id go factory refurb unless you personally know the history of the plain used one, and yah it's a pretty good price. They're $775 new, if you don't mind the matte finish I'd go for it, connectivity options are great. Also yes, once you sit on 1440p for 2 days you'll never want to downgrade.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Fairly nice price to be honest, I got mine earlier this year from the outlet in the $700s range. I am sure many people here will recommend with go Korean IPS panel way but for that price I think the Dell is superior.


Shoot. I can't decide to pull the trigger on buying it, especially with black Friday around the corner. I'm convincing myself to just holdout another month.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> I'm not about to take another picture for the sake of proving this is my build, so you can keep me off the official spreadsheet at your discretion.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7680x1440 on Crossfired 6950's.


If you would have just posted the pic and said hi, probably would have been cool. But makes it suspicious that you come out of the gate with the attitude.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> If you would have just posted the pic and said hi, probably would have been cool. But makes it suspicious that you come out of the gate with the attitude.


Why would anyone fake a build or lie about owning a monitor just to be on some virtual "club"? Enlighten me.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Why would anyone fake a build or lie about owning a monitor just to be on some virtual "club"? Enlighten me.










Wasn't try to imply he was a liar. Just the attitude, thought it wasn't cool.

But whatevers right, it's just the interwebs!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Shoot. I can't decide to pull the trigger on buying it, especially with black Friday around the corner. I'm convincing myself to just holdout another month.


Trust me, if you can use 1440p on your own system, not just test drive at a store or rather. You'll love it, I loved coming home to it, so much that I bought two more. Thats an excellent price like I said as well


----------



## willibj

Sorry for the bad image quality (phone camera plus minimal effort), but that is the monitor in my sig-rig:

Hazro HZ27WB 27" 2560x1440p IPS supposedly based on the Dell U27II screen.

I must say it is gorgeous. UK buyers should grab this for £319 from overclockers.co.uk whenever the deal swings around again, for it is a steal at that price with 2 years local warranty and no import taxes or international ebaying. 1440p makes older games look better. Oh and my overclocked 7950 handles it fine ... but I will crossfire later regardless









*Question:*

What games can you suggest for me at 1440p? I'm thinking I might re-play Fallout 3 again. Currently getting really addicted to XCOM: Enemy Unknown (which is brilliantly addictive btw), and think Dishonored has a charm very reminiscent of Thief. Have tried The Witcher 2, GTA IV, Max Payne 3, Rage, Dirt 3, Borderlands 2, Black Mesa, Saints Row 3rd and Syndicate so far, with predominantly fantastic results.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Shoot. I can't decide to pull the trigger on buying it, especially with black Friday around the corner. I'm convincing myself to just holdout another month.


Last year Black Friday sucked and Cyber Monday ever more, I wouldn't wait for these to be honest....


----------



## Descadent

what game at 1440?

well answer is....

any game.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Trust me, if you can use 1440p on your own system, not just test drive at a store or rather. You'll love it, I loved coming home to it, so much that I bought two more. Thats an excellent price like I said as well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Last year Black Friday sucked and Cyber Monday ever more, I wouldn't wait for these to be honest....


Thanks for the extra push. I bought it just a few minutes ago. After looking around, I couldn't have got it for a better price. I'll be joining shortly.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what game at 1440?
> well answer is....
> any game.


Good answer


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Thanks for the extra push. I bought it just a few minutes ago. After looking around, I couldn't have got it for a better price. I'll be joining shortly.


----------



## plum




----------



## Clovertail100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> If you would have just posted the pic and said hi, probably would have been cool. But makes it suspicious that you come out of the gate with the attitude.


Attitude? I posted an untagged picture out of willful laziness and encouraged him to use his own discretion, as to insinuate that I won't kick up a stink about it if he thinks I'm full of it.
If anything I'd call that a total lack of attitude.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> Attitude? I posted an untagged picture out of willful laziness and encouraged him to use his own discretion, as to insinuate that I won't kick up a stink about it if he thinks I'm full of it.
> *If anything I'd call that a total lack of attitude*.


Haha well, when you put it like that. I read into things too much.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Thanks for the extra push. I bought it just a few minutes ago. After looking around, I couldn't have got it for a better price. I'll be joining shortly.


oooo man welcome to the club, it will be like night and day I swear. Everyday at work I look forward to coming home so I can bask in my U2711's glory!


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> oooo man welcome to the club, it will be like night and day I swear. Everyday at work I look forward to coming home so I can bask in my U2711's glory!


Everytime I have too go into work, I only have 2 tiny 17" 1280x1024 screens and I die inside as together they aren't within 10% of the awesomeness of one of these 1440/1600p screens.


----------



## willibj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what game at 1440?
> well answer is....
> any game.


Yeah ... you would think so, but I've had a few games thus far that didn't take kindly to the resolution.

For example: Red Faction Guerilla wouldn't even start. Saints Row 3rd took an unnecessarily large performance hit, Grid doesn't like the resolution (Steam games), and Assassins Creed (1) crashed and now refuses to accept my 360 controller as an input (funnily Skyrim also doesn't recognize the controller, and the character moves at a snails pace when it is even plugged in when playing Oblivion, despite running 60fps solid).

So yeah, was just looking for some game suggestions that are tried and tested to work flawlessly at the resolution, preferably slightly older games that might not get the obvious recommendation that comes with titles like BF3 or Skyrim etc.

Thanks for the helpful consideration
/sarcasm


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willibj*
> 
> Yeah ... you would think so, but I've had a few games thus far that didn't take kindly to the resolution.
> For example: Red Faction Guerilla wouldn't even start. Saints Row 3rd took an unnecessarily large performance hit, Grid doesn't like the resolution (Steam games), and Assassins Creed (1) crashed and now refuses to accept my 360 controller as an input (funnily Skyrim also doesn't recognize the controller, and the character moves at a snails pace when it is even plugged in when playing Oblivion, despite running 60fps solid).
> So yeah, was just looking for some game suggestions that are tried and tested to work flawlessly at the resolution, preferably slightly older games that might not get the obvious recommendation that comes with titles like BF3 or Skyrim etc.
> Thanks for the helpful consideration
> /sarcasm


Don't know if you've played them but the Batman games are very fun and look awesome on a high res screen. Assassin's Creed Revelations was fun on a big screen as was Beat Hazard, any of the Crysis games, Dead Space 2, Driver San Francisco, Just Cause 2, Left 4 Dead 2, Metro 2033, Mirror's Edge (use of color is amazing), both Portal games, Splinter Cell Conviction, and the Walking Dead. All fun games at 2560x1440 or 2560x1600 (or really any res







).


----------



## .Griff.

Some Medal of Honor Warfighter screenshots -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Some Medal of Honor Warfighter screenshots -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you using a proxy?
OMG I love those shots!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Are you using a proxy?
> OMG I love those shots!


used vpn.

did so myself as well, but haven't started single player yet.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> used vpn.
> did so myself as well, but haven't started single player yet.


Notice the Ultrasharps in the screenshots


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> used vpn.
> did so myself as well, but haven't started single player yet.


Yes, VPN, that's right! I get mixed up with all the networking terms now and again.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willibj*
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad image quality (phone camera plus minimal effort), but that is the monitor in my sig-rig:
> Hazro HZ27WB 27" 2560x1440p IPS supposedly based on the Dell U27II screen.
> I must say it is gorgeous. UK buyers should grab this for £319 from overclockers.co.uk whenever the deal swings around again, for it is a steal at that price with 2 years local warranty and no import taxes or international ebaying. 1440p makes older games look better. Oh and my overclocked 7950 handles it fine ... but I will crossfire later regardless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> What games can you suggest for me at 1440p? I'm thinking I might re-play Fallout 3 again. Currently getting really addicted to XCOM: Enemy Unknown (which is brilliantly addictive btw), and think Dishonored has a charm very reminiscent of Thief. Have tried The Witcher 2, GTA IV, Max Payne 3, Rage, Dirt 3, Borderlands 2, Black Mesa, Saints Row 3rd and Syndicate so far, with predominantly fantastic results.


Hello mate. Welcome to the club









Your question is answered and they are right. Pretty much every game's graphics are better in 1440p but some games migh crash when changing the resolution. I edit such games from their .ini files and the problem gets solved. Up until now Darksiders is the only game i could not play in 1440p. Somehow the developers make you choose up to 1080p and I could not find a way around it. I guess Darksiders 2 have the same problem but I am not sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plum*


Hello buddy. Welcome to the club








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Some Medal of Honor Warfighter screenshots -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you for the screenshots. Added to the list.


----------



## iARDAs

I bought the Canadian Indie Pack on the Steam midweek sale.

The games the bundle have are

Capsized

Dungeouns of Dredmor

Hoard

Shank

Shank 2

Space Pirates and Zombies

Superbrothers : Sword & Sworcery

Warp

Waveform

I gave few of the games a shot in 1440p and I will be posting screenshots along the way.

1440p screenshots of Shank


----------



## Descadent

posted these in other threads but as always I love to tease people who haven't decided to go 1440

mohw 7680x1440


----------



## iARDAs

1440p screenshots of Warp


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> posted these in other threads but as always I love to tease people who haven't decided to go 1440
> mohw 7680x1440
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added them. Thanks bro 

How do you like the game so far?

I played the previous MOH on PS3 when it was released and i actually thought the multiplayer was alright.


----------



## Descadent

it's pretty good I think. Definitely not an easy mp. Good alternative to CoD


----------



## Bielijbog

Came in the mail today.








World of difference from my 1080p TN-monitor to the left.



(Overlord Tempest x270SE)


----------



## FloJoe6669

Can i has join?



Ive got a Gigabyte GTX 670 OC 4GB and a Crossover 27Q.









In regards to vram usage at 1440p:
In BF3 i get about 2.3gb usage
and in Skyrim (modded) about 2.2gb


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Came in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World of difference from my 1080p TN-monitor to the left.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> Can i has join?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a Gigabyte GTX 670 OC 4GB and a Crossover 27Q.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to vram usage at 1440p:
> In BF3 i get about 2.3gb usage
> and in Skyrim (modded) about 2.2gb


Nice setups guys


----------



## BritishBob

Playing dead space 2 atm... Needing to get fraps again... Stupid re-install of windows.

Dead Space 2 is like Rage. Some bits look awesome and some are disappointing.


----------



## Cykososhull

This thing makes a huge difference. Brighter, crisper, clearer, bigger. I don't even have a reason to keep my 24". It's gaming on a whole new level. Bad photo just taken with my phone. I'll take a better one when I mod my desk. This thing doesn't fit where my 24 in. did.







Can I join now? Oh, it's a Dell u2711.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> 
> This thing makes a huge difference. Brighter, crisper, clearer, bigger. I don't even have a reason to keep my 24". It's gaming on a whole new level. Bad photo just taken with my phone. I'll take a better one when I mod my desk. This thing doesn't fit where my 24 in. did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join now? Oh, it's a Dell u2711.


Hey man nice monitor! I was talking you into buying one a few posts back







Glad you like it. What setting do you have it on? I have mine on Adobe RGB preset and the colors look fantastic!


----------



## Cykososhull

I was in a rush setting it up before work. I scrolled down to game preset, played about five minutes and rolled out.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> I was in a rush setting it up before work. I scrolled down to game preset, played about five minutes and rolled out.


Good to see you got in all nice and safely lol


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> 
> This thing makes a huge difference. Brighter, crisper, clearer, bigger. I don't even have a reason to keep my 24". It's gaming on a whole new level. Bad photo just taken with my phone. I'll take a better one when I mod my desk. This thing doesn't fit where my 24 in. did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join now? Oh, it's a Dell u2711.


Care to share where you got that background?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Care to share where you got that background?


Looks like the eruption from the Chilean Volcano last year.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Looks like the eruption from the Chilean Volcano last year.


I've got a few from it... but never seen that one. Looks pretty awesome!


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I've got a few from it... but never seen that one. Looks pretty awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Looks like the eruption from the Chilean Volcano last year.


That's exactly what the photo is. It's the best one I could find. Epic if you ask me. It looks like its from another world. Here is a clean setup.


----------



## Descadent

win 8 at 7680x1440

The log in screen in triple monitor is a scatter mess.... The windows task bar is no longer centered on the desktop

some things look cool though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Came in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World of difference from my 1080p TN-monitor to the left.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Overlord Tempest x270SE)


Welcome to the club









Our first Overlord in the club.

Tell us your experience. What is the refresh rate?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> Can i has join?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a Gigabyte GTX 670 OC 4GB and a Crossover 27Q.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to vram usage at 1440p:
> In BF3 i get about 2.3gb usage
> and in Skyrim (modded) about 2.2gb


Welcome to the club









I added you to the club for the time being but it would be great if you can post a Picture with your name on the screen. I can't see it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Playing dead space 2 atm... Needing to get fraps again... Stupid re-install of windows.
> Dead Space 2 is like Rage. Some bits look awesome and some are disappointing.


I still have to play Dead Space 1 and 2. I believe the 1st game is better though right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing makes a huge difference. Brighter, crisper, clearer, bigger. I don't even have a reason to keep my 24". It's gaming on a whole new level. Bad photo just taken with my phone. I'll take a better one when I mod my desk. This thing doesn't fit where my 24 in. did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join now? Oh, it's a Dell u2711.


1440p is something else  I added you to the club. Do you have 1 or 2 7970s?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> win 8 at 7680x1440
> The log in screen in triple monitor is a scatter mess.... The windows task bar is no longer centered on the desktop
> some things look cool though.


Yeah I was going to ask you that. I always wondered how Metro would look in 1440p.

Personally so far I love Windows 8 so much. It is a very good OS for me. I can see some people's frustration and I give them credit for that too but for me everything is perfectly well. The Metro UI looks so good in 1440p.


----------



## Descadent

at first I HATED windows 8. it grew on me reallllly fast.... plus for $15 I couldn't turn it down


----------



## The Argonaut

If it's okay to do so,this site is a great one for those who have any interest in widescreen gaming & any issues arising from it, http://www.wsgf.org/forum

There's plenty of screenies,that show the differences with resolutions et'c.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Argonaut*
> 
> If it's okay to do so,this site is a great one for those who have any interest in widescreen gaming & any issues arising from it, http://www.wsgf.org/forum
> There's plenty of screenies,that show the differences with resolutions et'c.


yeah everyone and their brother pretty much knows about wsgf


----------



## MrHamm

Hello Forum Members!

Anyone have any FPS data on CS:GO and WoW MoP at 1440p!
Anyscreen Shoots of CS:GO at 1440p!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Hello Forum Members!
> Anyone have any FPS data on CS:GO and WoW MoP at 1440p!
> Anyscreen Shoots of CS:GO at 1440p!


With my current specs, I get 250-300 fps at all times in 5v5 competative matchmaking. Funny thing is, if I turn down the settings then my fps drops severely (<80).


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first Overlord in the club.
> 
> Tell us your experience. What is the refresh rate?


It's great. I ordered a perfect pixel and got just that. I haven't noticed any back light bleed at all which is really nice. (My Zenbook Prime has pretty bad backlight bleed)
The stand is OKAY. It'll wobble quite a bit if you touching the monitor (plugging the DVI or power) but doesn't move at all while typing or doing anything else at the desk.
Haven't tried the built in speakers since I have no need for them.

Refresh rate is only 60hz, I didn't get an OC! :/ Mainly wanted the warranty. Might see if I can get 75 though.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Hello Forum Members!
> Anyone have any FPS data on CS:GO and WoW MoP at 1440p!
> Anyscreen Shoots of CS:GO at 1440p!


i've littered this thread with 1440p screenshots of wow and many others. ...

It's pretty at 1440p, simple as that. Runs great


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 1440p is something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added you to the club. Do you have 1 or 2 7970s?


1 7970, and loving it.


----------



## Azefore

Going to just add in a little tidbit, selling my 2 accessory Crossover 27Qs, pixel perfect as far as I can tell, less than 100 hrs use, cant make thread but pm if your interested in the US.

Case and point, moot investment for a broke college kid lol, that and form of them after debezeling wasn't what I was looking for.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> at first I HATED windows 8. it grew on me reallllly fast.... plus for $15 I couldn't turn it down


How'd you get Win 8 for $15?? What kind of sorcery did you engage in? XD


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> How'd you get Win 8 for $15?? What kind of sorcery did you engage in? XD


http://www.overclock.net/t/1319959/pc-gamers-switching-to-win-8-pro-upgrade-info-here-for-15


----------



## 1440Asus

I got my new ASUS PB278Q this week and wanted to sign up and join the club. I'm using a Sapphire 7970 and I'm currently playing GW2. Anything else?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> at first I HATED windows 8. it grew on me reallllly fast.... plus for $15 I couldn't turn it down


I am simply loving it and 1440p makes justice on Windows 8. I like the Metro UI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Hello Forum Members!
> Anyone have any FPS data on CS:GO and WoW MoP at 1440p!
> Anyscreen Shoots of CS:GO at 1440p!


We do have screenshots of Wow MOP but they are in 1440p surround

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> It's great. I ordered a perfect pixel and got just that. I haven't noticed any back light bleed at all which is really nice. (My Zenbook Prime has pretty bad backlight bleed)
> The stand is OKAY. It'll wobble quite a bit if you touching the monitor (plugging the DVI or power) but doesn't move at all while typing or doing anything else at the desk.
> Haven't tried the built in speakers since I have no need for them.
> Refresh rate is only 60hz, I didn't get an OC! :/ Mainly wanted the warranty. Might see if I can get 75 though.


I am glad that everything is good. I might consider purchasing one if it can be a guaranteed OC to 90 or something like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Going to just add in a little tidbit, selling my 2 accessory Crossover 27Qs, pixel perfect as far as I can tell, less than 100 hrs use, cant make thread but pm if your interested in the US.
> Case and point, moot investment for a broke college kid lol, that and form of them after debezeling wasn't what I was looking for.


Ah. Let me know when you sell both so I will remove them from the list. So the experience wasnt as great? or is it mostly because of financial reasons?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1440Asus*
> 
> I got my new ASUS PB278Q this week and wanted to sign up and join the club. I'm using a Sapphire 7970 and I'm currently playing GW2. Anything else?


Hello and welcome to the club.









Let us know about this monitör in depth. This is the First ASUS in the club.


----------



## KaRLiToS

@ iARDAs

I just wanted to tell you that you are doing some great work over this thread.

Very *well organized* and COMPLETE


----------



## Frequencyz

Not a member of this club, but looking to be...are there any cons to the monitors from Overlord when compared to the Korean ebay ones?


----------



## Descadent

not really. just different casing and us seller vs. korean.


----------



## General121

Really jealous of 1440P/120HZ Displays..But one interesting thing I find is that I can not really see the difference between 1080P and 1440P in the screenies you guys post XD


----------



## cavallino

Do you guys think a single gtx 570 1.2 gb, could run games like Skyrim at framrates over 40 with a 27" 1440p monitor while still using a second non gaming 27" 1080p?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> @ iARDAs
> I just wanted to tell you that you are doing some great work over this thread.
> Very *well organized* and COMPLETE


I truly appreciate the nice comments. Thank you.







It is nice to have things organized as when a thread is organized, the conversation is also more mature and helpful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frequencyz*
> 
> Not a member of this club, but looking to be...are there any cons to the monitors from Overlord when compared to the Korean ebay ones?


If I were to live in USA, I would probably go with the Overlord panels. As far as I can see the panel quality is the same as the Koreans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Really jealous of 1440P/120HZ Displays..But one interesting thing I find is that I can not really see the difference between 1080P and 1440P in the screenies you guys post XD


Well the quality of the 1440p screenshot is very important. PNG or BMP files Show that quality much better. But since you have a 1080p screen I doubt that you would see the difference in quality between 1080p and 1440p screenshots. Some of the screenshots in this thread are joy to look at in 1440p.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Do you guys think a single gtx 570 1.2 gb, could run games like Skyrim at framrates over 40 with a 27" 1440p monitor while still using a second non gaming 27" 1080p?


Well, without any mods it would run just fine. You might have to tüne down few settings perhaps but the experience would still be great.

Skyrim is too good to be true for 1440p.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I truly appreciate the nice comments. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice to have things organized as when a thread is organized, the conversation is also more mature and helpful.
> If I were to live in USA, I would probably go with the Overlord panels. As far as I can see the panel quality is the same as the Koreans.
> Well the quality of the 1440p screenshot is very important. PNG or BMP files Show that quality much better. But since you have a 1080p screen I doubt that you would see the difference in quality between 1080p and 1440p screenshots. Some of the screenshots in this thread are joy to look at in 1440p.
> Well, without any mods it would run just fine. You might have to tüne down few settings perhaps but the experience would still be great.
> 
> Skyrim is too good to be true for 1440p.


Ah, thanks. So far im content with my 1080p desktop picture







1440p monitors are quite expensive..


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Really jealous of 1440P/120HZ Displays..But one interesting thing I find is that I can not really see the difference between 1080P and 1440P in the screenies you guys post XD


take that screenshot save it and then take a screenshot of 1080p res and compare them. The difference is pretty clear


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ah, thanks. So far im content with my 1080p desktop picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p monitors are quite expensive..


I got all 3 of my 1440p monitors cheaper than one 1440 dell or apple

Your missing out!

ps: if I had your desktop I would go insane... I can't stand icons... at least they are prettier as tiles in win 8


----------



## Layo

Did anyone buy this http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-Quad-HD-DVI-2560x1440-16-9-6ms-PC-Monitor-/110833856200 ?

I'm very worried about getting DOA or item I will have to bother replacing with as they might just take my money and not replace/even take the item too and ignore me. How long is the varranty? What are downs of this as it's so cheap?


----------



## Frequencyz

so there is no downside to buying an overlord monitor instead of korean ebay?....they're the same panel and everything?


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frequencyz*
> 
> so there is no downside to buying an overlord monitor instead of korean ebay?....they're the same panel and everything?


Yep, same panel. They have a perfect pixel option too. Probably better than buying Korean if you live in the US (Warranty to California vs Korea)


----------



## Layo

Can't decide if I should get catleap or shiMian, could anyone help me to feed my HD 7950? I would like lowest chance of damaged product from user with highest rating on ebay who is less likely to send me DOA item and ignore me. They seem pretty same.


----------



## FloJoe6669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Can't decide if I should get catleap or shiMian, could anyone help me to feed my HD 7950? I would like lowest chance of damaged product from user with highest rating on ebay who is less likely to send me DOA item and ignore me. They seem pretty same.


I got a Crossover LED-P because of the very good build quality, although it a tad more expensive than some other models (but worth it IMO)

AcessoriesWhole and BigClothCraft seem to be the best sellers of the korean monitors on Ebay. I know BigClothCraft checks the monitors before they are shipped, not sure about AcessoriesWhole though. I got mine from BigClothCraft (Crossover 27Q LED-P) and its perfect, came with a 110-240v power brick, power and Dual-DVI cable, and a plug adapter.


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Can't decide if I should get catleap or shiMian, could anyone help me to feed my HD 7950? I would like lowest chance of damaged product from user with highest rating on ebay who is less likely to send me DOA item and ignore me. They seem pretty same.


I just purchased a Catleap 2703 for my new build I'm working on. Reseller was green-sum, arrived in 3 days with bubble wrap all around the box and the monitor was in perfect condition.

Well worth the $325!


----------



## Layo

Well, damn! How long is the varranty? Like if the monitor gets broken after 4 months for no reason.... I would really love to get one of them. How long does monitor of this kind lasts? I like the look of ShiMian more tho







.

I'm pretty unsure about the adapter, we use this http://i.pravda.sk/07/081/skcl/P171cc261_Zasuvka.jpg, this is 220V? Or what should I look for?


----------



## FloJoe6669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Well, damn! How long is the varranty? Like if the monitor gets broken after 4 months for no reason.... I would really love to get one of them. How long does monitor of this kind lasts? I like the look of ShiMian more tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm pretty unsure about the adapter, we use this http://i.pravda.sk/07/081/skcl/P171cc261_Zasuvka.jpg, this is 220V? Or what should I look for?


BigClothCraft gives 1 year of warranty, not sure about the others though.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Well, damn! How long is the varranty? Like if the monitor gets broken after 4 months for no reason.... I would really love to get one of them. How long does monitor of this kind lasts? I like the look of ShiMian more tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm pretty unsure about the adapter, we use this http://i.pravda.sk/07/081/skcl/P171cc261_Zasuvka.jpg, this is 220V? Or what should I look for?


Hey Layo. You can always ask any seller about the power adapter. They usually respond fast.

I encourage you to get a 1440p screens over a 1080p. Especially for future proofing and your 7950 (3GB)









This is the *Achieva shimian Monitor Club* : might find answers here too.


----------



## Mrnob

Bit of a random question but i purchased crossover 27inch to uk, recieved it today and powerbrick doesn't seem to do anything at all. No power on or anything. Anyone know if it would be worth purchasing one off ebay and if they could find 1 for me in the UK as i don't know exactly what im looking for .


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> BigClothCraft gives 1 year of warranty, not sure about the others though.


Accessorieswhole does as well but only sells A panels, not A- and has less than 3 pixel policy. 3 brought from them and took day and half to get from korea to NC


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> take that screenshot save it and then take a screenshot of 1080p res and compare them. The difference is pretty clear


You mean download one of the 1440p screenies then compare a 1080p screenie? Maybe ill try that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I got all 3 of my 1440p monitors cheaper than one 1440 dell or apple
> Your missing out!
> ps: if I had your desktop I would go insane... I can't stand icons... at least they are prettier as tiles in win 8


I know xD Now that I have win8 ill likely be removing a number of them. I never really focused on my background until now where I found that awesome 1080p truck shot. What monitors do you have? The ASUS P8 whatever looked appealing..I have heard of the Korean catleaps but am kind of scared of getting one with dead pixels..I am not a person of luck sometimes.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> You mean download one of the 1440p screenies then compare a 1080p screenie? Maybe ill try that!
> I know xD Now that I have win8 ill likely be removing a number of them. I never really focused on my background until now where I found that awesome 1080p truck shot. What monitors do you have? The ASUS P8 whatever looked appealing..I have heard of the Korean catleaps but am kind of scared of getting one with dead pixels..I am not a person of luck sometimes.


3 korean crossovers. check my sig and

<--- look at my avatar


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 3 korean crossovers. check my sig and
> <--- look at my avatar










I have only been up for a little while! Havent been paying attention haha, Korean crossover for $389..hmm...The seller advertises zero dead pixels too...Seems like a good deal but I dont think my father would allow me haha...Nowhere to even have two 27" monitors on my desk.


----------



## iARDAs

I just started playing FEAR 3.

Screenshots should arrive later today or tomorrow.

Suprisingly good game so far. I like the graphics and they are looking really good so far in 1440p.


----------



## droses1

Add me to the list. I recently picked up the Auria 27" 1440p from Micro center and im in love with the monitor. Running it with a 680 signature.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I just started playing FEAR 3.
> 
> Screenshots should arrive later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Suprisingly good game so far. I like the graphics and they are looking really good so far in 1440p.


Yah my friend said it was good when he picked it on sale on Steam, I bought Fear 2 for full price and was qqing for a week. Made me wish it just stayed Fear 1, better and more simpler times


----------



## BradleyW

I might have another go at fear 3. Are there any graphics mods/tweaks?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droses1*
> 
> Add me to the list. I recently picked up the Auria 27" 1440p from Micro center and im in love with the monitor. Running it with a 680 signature.


Welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Yah my friend said it was good when he picked it on sale on Steam, I bought Fear 2 for full price and was qqing for a week. Made me wish it just stayed Fear 1, better and more simpler times


Fear 1 was a masterpiece. It really was. Even the graphics still hold up today. Fear 2 was not a bad game either. If it was not called FEAR, it would probably shine a bit more. It always stayed in the shadow of the 1st game. I enjoyed Fear 2 myself but probably would not play it again. Fear 3 however is really nice so far. Maybe you should pick it up over at Steam as it is $5 right now because of the Steal Halloween Sale. I heard that Fear 3 coop is a lot of fun either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I might have another go at fear 3. Are there any graphics mods/tweaks?


Just the ingame settings as far as I know. I have no idea if this game has been modded.

Fear 3 SS will be right below.

*Fear3 is on sale for $5. A very good deal if you guys ask me*


----------



## iARDAs

1440p F.E.A.R. 3 screenshots.

I will update this post with further SS later.

Batch #1











Batch #2


----------



## droses1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear 1 was a masterpiece. It really was. Even the graphics still hold up today. Fear 2 was not a bad game either. If it was not called FEAR, it would probably shine a bit more. It always stayed in the shadow of the 1st game. I enjoyed Fear 2 myself but probably would not play it again. Fear 3 however is really nice so far. Maybe you should pick it up over at Steam as it is $5 right now because of the Steal Halloween Sale. I heard that Fear 3 coop is a lot of fun either.
> Just the ingame settings as far as I know. I have no idea if this game has been modded.
> 
> Fear 3 SS will be right below.
> 
> *Fear3 is on sale for $5. A very good deal if you guys ask me*


Thank you!


----------



## Layo

How happy you people are with switching from 1080 to 1440?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> How happy you people are with switching from 1080 to 1440?


Extremely happy.









Imagine going from 720p to 1080p.

1280 * 720 has 921,600 pixels

1920 * 1080 has 2,073,600 pixes

2560 * 1440 has 3,686,400 pixels

Difference between 1080p and 720 p is 1,152,000

Dfference between 1440p and 1080p is 1,612,800


----------



## kakee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> How happy you people are with switching from 1080 to 1440?










You don't have any idea.


----------



## Layo

Well, I hope I will have the idea soon! Hope it's well worth all the money I have


----------



## iARDAs

I updated the Fear 3 Screenshots @ post 1088

Honestly the game is really good so far. Can't wait to finish the single player and play some online coop.


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 1280 * 720 has 921,600 pixels
> 1920 * 1080 has 2,073,600 pixes
> 2560 * 1440 has 3,686,400 pixels
> 
> Difference between 1080p and 720 p is 1,152,000
> Dfference between 1440p and 1080p is 1,612,800


You forgot one.

1600p is 4,096,000.


----------



## Azefore

Still currently have power at my home here on the CT shoreline lol, downloading Hawken beta, will post screens if possible as hurricane winds progress


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Still currently have power at my home here on the CT shoreline lol, downloading Hawken beta, will post screens if possible as hurricane winds progress


Weather here in Turkey is very rainy. No storm though 

Honestly when the weather is terrible outside, I love gaming at home. Matter of fact for some reason I love gaming at home when it is rainy and cold outside rather than sunny. When there is sun outside I have no urge to play games until it gets darker.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> You forgot one.
> 1600p is 4,096,000.


Hahaha sorry about that


----------



## BradleyW

Fear 3 was good, but fear 2 was the best fear game ever made! Everything about it killed fear 1 and 3!
I think I might do another playthrough of fear 3 seen as all the issues have been fixed. When it first came out, the higher the fps, the more stutter it gave you.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> How happy you people are with switching from 1080 to 1440?


Best purchase I've made when it comes to computer related purchases!


----------



## jcrew3002

Hello all, I have the Auria EQ267W Monitor, its a huge upgrade going from 1080p to 1440p! Games look so real! This monitor was cheap coming in at only $339 while the next 2560x1440 monitor started at about $900





Although i am having a problem with this monitor at the moment!









This monitor does not turn on while the computer is booting (i cant see the boot/BIOS settings screen) When i turn on my computer the display doesn't turn on until windows is loaded, (blank screen) this is a problem because i cannot see anything even if i press F2 or Delete i cannot see any BIOS settings, if i want to re-install windows 7 i cant because that requires use of the boot screen. I hooked up my old Monitor and it showed the boot screen and everything like normal, I went into the BIOS to check everything and the BIOS shows that the PCI-E slot is the primary video not the on-board video. This narrows it down to my Auria monitor as the problem, any reason why a monitor would skip the boot screen?


----------



## Azefore

Well was one of the lucky 50% of the state that didn't lose power, didn't make me like the controls/feeling of Hawken more though, maybe I'm just that out of gaming now idk

Graphics are pleasant in person, seem a little meh with screen caps and the sound design needs work most definitely


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Hello all, I have the Auria EQ267W Monitor, its a huge upgrade going from 1080p to 1440p! Games look so real! This monitor was cheap coming in at only $339 while the next 2560x1440 monitor started at about $900
> 
> 
> Although i am having a problem with this monitor at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monitor does not turn on while the computer is booting (i cant see the boot/BIOS settings screen) When i turn on my computer the display doesn't turn on until windows is loaded, (blank screen) this is a problem because i cannot see anything even if i press F2 or Delete i cannot see any BIOS settings, if i want to re-install windows 7 i cant because that requires use of the boot screen. I hooked up my old Monitor and it showed the boot screen and everything like normal, I went into the BIOS to check everything and the BIOS shows that the PCI-E slot is the primary video not the on-board video. This narrows it down to my Auria monitor as the problem, any reason why a monitor would skip the boot screen?


Hello and welcome to the club









About the issue, can't you just hit the delete key repeatedly while turning on the PC? My monitor also does not show the screen prior to the Win starting logo, but I always hit delete after 2-3 seconds of turning on the PC and I can get into the bios like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Well was one of the lucky 50% of the state that didn't lose power, didn't make me like the controls/feeling of Hawken more though, maybe I'm just that out of gaming now idk
> Graphics are pleasant in person, seem a little meh with screen caps and the sound design needs work most definitely
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmmmmmm seems like my type of the game. How was the game overall?

Also how are you saving the pictures? jpg format tends to give worse quality. I prefer saving the screenshots as png.


----------



## iARDAs

Diablo 3 in 1440p


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Although i am having a problem with this monitor at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monitor does not turn on while the computer is booting (i cant see the boot/BIOS settings screen) When i turn on my computer the display doesn't turn on until windows is loaded, (blank screen) this is a problem because i cannot see anything even if i press F2 or Delete i cannot see any BIOS settings, if i want to re-install windows 7 i cant because that requires use of the boot screen. I hooked up my old Monitor and it showed the boot screen and everything like normal, I went into the BIOS to check everything and the BIOS shows that the PCI-E slot is the primary video not the on-board video. This narrows it down to my Auria monitor as the problem, any reason why a monitor would skip the boot screen?


I'm rocking a Catleap 2703 on a 670 with a 20" Dell as a secondary monitor. My Catleap never displays anything until my Windows lock screen appears, even though it's designated as the primary monitor (in windows of course, can't do that in the bios I don't think). When I hit the power button the bios screen appears on the Dell and then the windows logo while it's loading. Then it switches to my catleap for the login. In the Catleap club I've read this is normal due to the DVI passthrough (I think it's called). The monitor needs the graphics driver and the bios does not provide that.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmmmmm seems like my type of the game. How was the game overall?
> 
> Also how are you saving the pictures? jpg format tends to give worse quality. I prefer saving the screenshots as png.


Pretty average gameplay or what you would expect tbh, the menus outside battling are much more in-depth as I couldn't get a full feel of my way around it in my two hours

As for screencaps I did jpeg, forgot to mess around with EVGA precision for settings but also the game has a grungy filteredness to it so it may also be why the screens a bit iffy

I CAN say it might be as fun as World of Tanks with the controller they designed for it (have memories of steel battalion's when I was able to try one out in gaming club)


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> I'm rocking a Catleap 2703 on a 670 with a 20" Dell as a secondary monitor. My Catleap never displays anything until my Windows lock screen appears, even though it's designated as the primary monitor (in windows of course, can't do that in the bios I don't think). When I hit the power button the bios screen appears on the Dell and then the windows logo while it's loading. Then it switches to my catleap for the login. In the Catleap club I've read this is normal due to the DVI passthrough (I think it's called). The monitor needs the graphics driver and the bios does not provide that.


Oh no then this comes as bad news! I returned an MSI GTX 680 because I thought it was DOA! I tried to install it using this monitor, when I got the EVGA GTX 680 I thought the monitor was dead so I installed the drivers using my old monitor, then I gave the 1440p monitor another try and it worked... I was baffled but now I know.

P.S. the MSI GTX 680 is known as the fastest 680 because of the design and it has 3 fans built in, not too mention it cost 559 new and I got it for 424 and mistook it for DOA.. My monitor betrayed me









Well I'm playing some games on it and it's amazing the resolution makes it so realistic, I plan on playing GTA 4 with the advanced graphics mod I will post some screens.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Oh no then this comes as bad news! I returned an MSI GTX 680 because I thought it was DOA! I tried to install it using this monitor, when I got the EVGA GTX 680 I thought the monitor was dead so I installed the drivers using my old monitor, then I gave the 1440p monitor another try and it worked... I was baffled but now I know.
> P.S. the MSI GTX 680 is known as the fastest 680 because of the design and it has 3 fans built in, not too mention it cost 559 new and I got it for 424 and mistook it for DOA.. My monitor betrayed me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm playing some games on it and it's amazing the resolution makes it so realistic, I plan on playing GTA 4 with the advanced graphics mod I will post some screens.


Yeah, I read the Catleap forum for months so I was prepared for it. I guess some people get the bios screen, but I would have to go through and see what the key part of that is. I have a feeling the multi input ones will display it but the dvi only ones will not. Not having a bios screen or a windows loading screen would certainly drive me nuts, so the second monitor is a must! Besides, helps with *cough* productivity *cough* right?


----------



## ulnevrgtit

quote name="Cavey00"
quote name="jcrew3002"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Although i am having a problem with this monitor at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monitor does not turn on while the computer is booting (i cant see the boot/BIOS settings screen) When i turn on my computer the display doesn't turn on until windows is loaded, (blank screen) this is a problem because i cannot see anything even if i press F2 or Delete i cannot see any BIOS settings, if i want to re-install windows 7 i cant because that requires use of the boot screen. I hooked up my old Monitor and it showed the boot screen and everything like normal, I went into the BIOS to check everything and the BIOS shows that the PCI-E slot is the primary video not the on-board video. This narrows it down to my Auria monitor as the problem, any reason why a monitor would skip the boot screen?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rocking a Catleap 2703 on a 670 with a 20" Dell as a secondary monitor. My Catleap never displays anything until my Windows lock screen appears, even though it's designated as the primary monitor (in windows of course, can't do that in the bios I don't think). When I hit the power button the bios screen appears on the Dell and then the windows logo while it's loading. Then it switches to my catleap for the login. In the Catleap club I've read this is normal due to the DVI passthrough (I think it's called). The monitor needs the graphics driver and the bios does not provide that.
Click to expand...




Similar to your situations my U3011 does not show anything until the login screen. I have it flanked by a couple 20s which show the bootup info though. However, because my side monitors are in portrait I have tried to get the boot screen info on the primary (so I dont have to tilt my head going through bios) but I have not been able to figure out how. I believe my MB/GPU will only show boot info on a monitor connected via DVI. Moreover, it seems to always show the boot info on the monitor connected to the single link DVI, rather than the dual-link DVI. Since you are also likely using a DVI-DL or DP to connect your monitors I wonder if this could be part of the problem?


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> quote name="Cavey00"
> quote name="jcrew3002"
> Similar to your situations my U3011 does not show anything until the login screen. I have it flanked by a couple 20s which show the bootup info though. However, because my side monitors are in portrait I have tried to get the boot screen info on the primary (so I dont have to tilt my head going through bios) but I have not been able to figure out how. I believe my MB/GPU will only show boot info on a monitor connected via DVI. Moreover, it seems to always show the boot info on the monitor connected to the single link DVI, rather than the dual-link DVI. Since you are also likely using a DVI-DL or DP to connect your monitors I wonder if this could be part of the problem?


It's possible that it defaults to the single, but when I only had the Dell plugged into the Dual it would display bios on it. I saw Azefore post that one of his displays bios through his 670, but that was on another forum and I can't remember what monitors he has or if they are multi input.
Edit: Azefore mentions he has the Crossover 27Q, which looks to be single input. No idea why he gets bios on his and we don't get it on our's.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> It's possible that it defaults to the single, but when I only had the Dell plugged into the Dual it would display bios on it. I saw Azefore post that one of his displays bios through his 670, but that was on another forum and I can't remember what monitors he has or if they are multi input.


Ello there

I have 2 x 27Qs and 1 x Apple Cinema Display, my left crossover 27q displays the bios screen, etc when booting up

Each crossover is plugged into the top most DVI-D input on each of my 670s and the Apple gets the display-port on the top 670 with a DP to M-DP converter


----------



## Jacer200

Rage 1440p

Geez... I bought this game on the cheap during the Steam summer sale. I had read terrible reviews about this game running on high end gaming machines. I got this game running on max settings with 8x AA with the rageconfig mod. At a distance the textures don't look terrible but damn up close it looks like it was made with a sponge. I'm downloading Dishonored as I'm typing this


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> Yeah, I read the Catleap forum for months so I was prepared for it. I guess some people get the bios screen, but I would have to go through and see what the key part of that is. I have a feeling the multi input ones will display it but the dvi only ones will not. Not having a bios screen or a windows loading screen would certainly drive me nuts, so the second monitor is a must! Besides, helps with *cough* productivity *cough* right?


Thanks all! Its good to know that it may be just the way the monitor works! I'll have to grade a 17 inch screen for standby just in case I get BIOS errors, if anyone finds a way to get it working let me know


----------



## ElectroGeek007

My Overlord Tempest X270SE arrived today! (and darn, I wasn't the first one lol)


My phone camera makes these look really horrible...


I can never go back to a lower resolution now!


----------



## XxYouGotOwnedZz

Here is my setup. Sorry for the awful lighting in my room. I will soon post some screenshots.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> My Overlord Tempest X270SE arrived today! (and darn, I wasn't the first one lol)
> 
> My phone camera makes these look really horrible...
> 
> I can never go back to a lower resolution now!


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Borderlands 2*


----------



## XxYouGotOwnedZz

Fallout 3
More to Come!


----------



## krakin

Pictures to join the club. Slowly crossed over into pc gaming from engineering got the monitor for Cad programs, ect... So i don't have a good graphics card for 1440p maxed out games but I can play a majority of them at 40-60 if they are old but new games i have to mess with low end settings or play 1080p.  Yeah a 30Mhz core overclock I feel so bad A.

I've also tried multiple ways to upload my skyrim pic as proof but I can't get it too so if you want to take a strangers word for it, I do have 2560 x 1440 monitor.


----------



## iARDAs

@ Azefore

Lol. No way I have the room to purchase such a controller. Back in 2004 I was close to purchasing one for $200 for a Xbox game, but it came out to be a mediocre game so I did not purchase. Also yeah the png quality will be better than jpeg but I understand what you are talking about. Some games have such filteres which makes screenshots a bit worse.

@ Jacer200

I will only purchase Rage when it is $5. I was so hyped for this game but it is very rare that someone says good things about it. Nevertheless one day I will give it a shot. Ohh, also you will love Dishonored. I played a bit than got distracted but after finishing Fear3, I will start playing it on very hard with stealth in mind.

+rep for screenshots.

@ ElectroGeek007

Welcome to the club









@ XxYouGotOwnedZz

Welcome to the club as well









Also nice Fallout3 screenshots. I wish I played the game with a 1440p screen. I tried Fallout 3 Vegas in 1440p and was lovely but since I had already beat Fallout 3 and Vegas, I had no desire to play again. I Have tons of games to attend to.

+rep for the screenshots.

@KaRLiToS

I have to purchase Borderlands2 sometime. Great screenshots buddy. +rep

@ krakin

So that's a MacBook with a 1800p screen I suppose right? or os it a 1440p screen.


----------



## XxYouGotOwnedZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @ XxYouGotOwnedZz
> 
> Welcome to the club as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also nice Fallout3 screenshots. I wish I played the game with a 1440p screen. I tried Fallout 3 Vegas in 1440p and was lovely but since I had already beat Fallout 3 and Vegas, I had no desire to play again. I Have tons of games to attend to.
> +rep for the screenshots.


Thank you for the +rep i've got plenty more coming like BFBC2 (IMO it looks better than BF3), BF3, Fallout New Vegas, GTA EFLC and more.
+rep for your thread
Edit: I forgot to say that i'm running the Antec 620 GPU MOD and while playing BF3 my GTX 480 goes up to about 75c. In Fallout 3 it's around 60c (Max out GPU utilization 40-50%







)


----------



## krakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @ Azefore
> 
> @ krakin
> 
> So that's a MacBook with a 1800p screen I suppose right? or os it a 1440p screen.


yeah it is the June 2012 model iMac 27". I have to say i love it but I have had just a little taste of the 1440p in game and now i have to get a rig that can really play on it.
Also I would not advise anybody to buy the new generation iMac. Sure it will have a 680mx but allegedly not having a disk drive in it I don't know how you could partition the hard drive to run windows. And i haven't found anything on the mac that is really graphically intensive unless you are rendering.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krakin*
> 
> yeah it is the June 2012 model iMac 27". I have to say i love it but I have had just a little taste of the 1440p in game and now i have to get a rig that can really play on it.
> Also I would not advise anybody to buy the new generation iMac. Sure it will have a 680mx but allegedly not having a disk drive in it I don't know how you could partition the hard drive to run windows. And i haven't found anything on the mac that is really graphically intensive unless you are rendering.


My only wish is for them to have new 27" cinema display with same or even less thickness of the new iMac, would trade in current one for it


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krakin*
> 
> yeah it is the June 2012 model iMac 27". I have to say i love it but I have had just a little taste of the 1440p in game and now i have to get a rig that can really play on it.
> Also I would not advise anybody to buy the new generation iMac. Sure it will have a 680mx but allegedly not having a disk drive in it I don't know how you could partition the hard drive to run windows. And i haven't found anything on the mac that is really graphically intensive unless you are rendering.


You could run bootcamp and install from USB. Same as the MacBook Airs.


----------



## jcrew3002

Got my GTA 4 screens!










Im using Icehancer 2.1 and ENB series my video card can barely keep up haha,


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## krakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> My only wish is for them to have new 27" cinema display with same or even less thickness of the new iMac, would trade in current one for it


Yeah I would surely consider buying one if they did that, But I have also been considering the Samsung 1440p LPS monitor instead, and for less. If i do get a second monitor or start a new build
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=64747&vpn=LS27A850DS%2FZA&manufacture=Samsung
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> You could run bootcamp and install from USB. Same as the MacBook Airs.


Didn't know you could do that lol. But now it doesn't seem as bad of a decision, but still not a good one. But if they want thin then they are going to get thin


----------



## iARDAs

I will be updating the new screenshots tomorrow morning

Also folks I have a question.

I just reorganized my room and I believe I might have room for a Surround setup.

Now I am not thinking of 3 1440p monitors for now but maybe 1 1440p monitor I have and 2 more monitors that will be placed in the landscape mode. What kind of monitors should I look into?

Does anyone have a surround system with a 1440p monitor and 2 lower resolution monitors placed in the landscape mode?


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I will be updating the new screenshots tomorrow morning
> 
> Also folks I have a question.
> 
> I just reorganized my room and I believe I might have room for a Surround setup.
> 
> Now I am not thinking of 3 1440p monitors for now but maybe 1 1440p monitor I have and 2 more monitors that will be placed in the landscape mode. What kind of monitors should I look into?
> 
> Does anyone have a surround system with a 1440p monitor and 2 lower resolution monitors placed in the landscape mode?


Edit: you mean portrait. I don't but am wondering the same thing.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krakin*
> 
> Yeah I would surely consider buying one if they did that, But I have also been considering the Samsung 1440p LPS monitor instead, and for less. If i do get a second monitor or start a new build
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=64747&vpn=LS27A850DS%2FZA&manufacture=Samsung


Aye the samsung is the way to go, love the F2380 I still have in my mother's office. The matte finish was just right and the static contrast ratio comboed with the black levels were to die for


----------



## KaRLiToS

I know its off topic, but whats thwe best way to take in game screen shots if there is no screenshot option?

I tried the print screen but when I paste it in Paint its a full black screen.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I know its off topic, but whats thwe best way to take in game screen shots if there is no screenshot option?
> I tried the print screen but when I paste it in Paint its a full black screen.


I launch most games through Steam, even if they are non-steam games. This way, you get the steam overlay which allows you take screen-shots by just pressing F12.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I know its off topic, but whats thwe best way to take in game screen shots if there is no screenshot option?
> I tried the print screen but when I paste it in Paint its a full black screen.


MSI Afterburner, make it take PNGs with your F12 key and your in good shape


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok, thanks guys, I will take into consideration both of your ideas

+rep


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok, thanks guys, I will take into consideration both of your ideas
> +rep


\don't forget fraps. That does .pngs as well.


----------



## cavallino

Is there any benefit to buying a high end monitor from say Dell or HP etc. vs a Catleap or the like?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Is there any benefit to buying a high end monitor from say Dell or HP etc. vs a Catleap or the like?


Warranty for korean monitors is tops 1 year, 3 years for Dell/HP with good customer service.

Also the Korean monitors are made from faulty LG panels with very poor acessories, stand and total design while Dell uses perfect panels and good stuff and stands. Also the light bleeding, dead pixels, buzzing, quality of electronics...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Is there any benefit to buying a high end monitor from say Dell or HP etc. vs a Catleap or the like?


Not really. dell, apple, and hp are still not 100% perfect panels...they have light bleed and can get dead pixels...unless you really need a warranty that bad you're gonna pay for that warranty. I'll stick with my 1 year on my crossovers and save $2k for all 3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Warranty for korean monitors is tops 1 year, 3 years for Dell/HP with good customer service.
> Also the Korean monitors are made from faulty LG panels with very poor acessories, stand and total design while Dell uses perfect panels and good stuff and stands. Also the light bleeding, dead pixels, buzzing, quality of electronics...


? my 3 crossovers, barely any backlight bleed and ZERO dead pixels....no "buzzing" I could go on.... and all 3 cost less than 1 dell or apple.


----------



## Valrandir

Add me to the 1600p list.

Monitor: LG 3000H-Bn
GPU: EGVA GTX 590
CPU: 2600k @ 4.7Ghz
RAM: 16Gb DDR 1600


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Is there any benefit to buying a high end monitor from say Dell or HP etc. vs a Catleap or the like?


Prefer my Apple over my Crossovers any day of the week but if budget is a concern then no there's real no benefit for at the moment aside from design, aesthetics, warranty and connections (depending on the model)


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Not really. dell, apple, and hp are still not 100% perfect panels...they have light bleed and can get dead pixels...unless you really need a warranty that bad you're gonna pay for that warranty. I'll stick with my 1 year on my crossovers and save $2k for all 3.
> ? my 3 crossovers, barely any backlight bleed and ZERO dead pixels....no "buzzing" I could go on.... and all 3 cost less than 1 dell or apple.


Lucky you


----------



## cavallino

I have no qualms about spending the money on one of the name brands IF there is a real benefit. I keep my monitors a long time so it is a worthy investment. Of course I certainly don't want to pour money down the drain if I don't need to.


----------



## jojoenglish85

I would also like to be added to the club, my monitor is in my sig, unfortunately i can't type it or post will be removed. But my new build will be below:

3770k
Sabertooth thermal armor z77
SLI 660 TI
8 G. Skill 1600


----------



## Razzal

add me Dell u3011 2560x1600 powered by my sli gtx580s, it is the one on the right, the left one is my 3d monitor


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Not really. dell, apple, and hp are still not 100% perfect panels...they have light bleed and can get dead pixels...unless you really need a warranty that bad you're gonna pay for that warranty. I'll stick with my 1 year on my crossovers and save $2k for all 3.
> ? my 3 crossovers, barely any backlight bleed and ZERO dead pixels....no "buzzing" I could go on.... and all 3 cost less than 1 dell or apple.


This is complete bunk. There is no comparison between cheap Korean knock-offs and high-end IPS panels of Dell/HP/Apple.

First, the Korean monitors are not 30" monitors. There is a reason why the Korean monitors are so cheap. Labor is not the only reason. I have 3 Dell U3011s and there are ZERO dead pixels and "light bleed".









Did you have 3 Dell/HP/Apple monitors and then go to Korean monitors?







Didn't think so. I suppose this is your way of justifying sticking with the low-end budget monitor.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> This is complete bunk. There is no comparison between cheap Korean knock-offs and high-end IPS panels of Dell/HP/Apple.
> First, the Korean monitors are not 30" monitors. There is a reason why the Korean monitors are so cheap. Labor is not the only reason. I have 3 Dell U3011s and there are ZERO dead pixels and "light bleed".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have 3 Dell/HP/Apple monitors and then go to Korean monitors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think so. I suppose this is your way of justifying sticking with the low-end budget monitor.


it's the same damn exact monitor using *same exact LG panels*....made by the same people with a different shell...get off your high horse. Perhaps you should look at all the korean threads comparing these monitors to the same exact counterparts using the *same exact LG panels*.

absolutely not a knock off(no where do my monitors say apple, dell, or hp anywhere on them) and we are talking about the 27" koreans vs. 27" dells/apples/hp

so before you try to "debunk" anything...don't spread false information because we are using the same identical panel people pay a lot of money for. We just happen to choose a cheaper alternative from over seas even knowing it is the same exact thing.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Is there any benefit to buying a high end monitor from say Dell or HP etc. vs a Catleap or the like?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. dell, apple, and hp are still not 100% perfect panels...they have light bleed and can get dead pixels...unless you really need a warranty that bad you're gonna pay for that warranty. I'll stick with my 1 year on my crossovers and save $2k for all 3.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Warranty for korean monitors is tops 1 year, 3 years for Dell/HP with good customer service.
> Also the Korean monitors are made from faulty LG panels with very poor acessories, stand and total design while Dell uses perfect panels and good stuff and stands. Also the light bleeding, dead pixels, buzzing, quality of electronics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? my 3 crossovers, barely any backlight bleed and ZERO dead pixels....no "buzzing" I could go on.... and all 3 cost less than 1 dell or apple.
Click to expand...

*Barely* any back-light bleed. My U2711 has *no* back-light bleed. That's the difference between a A+ grade panel and A-. Which is also what you're paying for.
With Dell/NEC/Apple?/HP?(not sure about Apple's and HP's warranty limitations), you get a better warranty and a higher grade panel. Also, afa Dell and NEC goes, they will replace your monitor until your happy with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's the same damn exact monitor using *same exact LG panels*....made by the same people with a different shell...get off your high horse. Perhaps you should look at all the korean threads comparing these monitors to the same exact counterparts using the *same exact LG panels*.
> absolutely not a knock off(no where do my monitors say apple, dell, or hp anywhere on them) and we are talking about the 27" koreans vs. 27" dells/apples/hp
> so before you try to "debunk" anything...don't spread false information because we are using the same identical panel people pay a lot of money for. We just happen to choose a cheaper alternative from over seas even knowing it is the same exact thing.


Yes, they are the same panels, but not the same grade. Those Korean monitors are so cheap because they aren't A+ stock like the Dells/Apples/etc etc. The Korean ones are generally A- or B grade stock, meaning they're allowed x amount of dead/bright pixels and imperfections like back-light bleed, unevenness or tinting. Is that to say you will get a one with a faulty panel? Not at all as many in the Korean monitor threads have gotten perfect pixel panels; the difference is you're not guaranteed that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I have no qualms about spending the money on one of the name brands IF there is a real benefit. I keep my monitors a long time so it is a worthy investment. Of course I certainly don't want to pour money down the drain if I don't need to.


The difference is the warranty, reliability of that warranty, build quality, features, and the fact that with the high-end monitors you're guaranteed a A+ grade panel - meaning no bright pixels, up to 3 dark pixels not in centre of panel and zero imperfections.
You can look into the monitors from Overlord, they're A and A+ grade stock and inexpensive (range from $330-$500), and you can get a pixel perfect model which guarantees a A+ panel. Build quality and features are rather basic tho.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I have no qualms about spending the money on one of the name brands IF there is a real benefit. I keep my monitors a long time so it is a worthy investment. Of course I certainly don't want to pour money down the drain if I don't need to.


The only benefit you get from the Dells/HPs/Apples/etc. are the warranty. I've got one Dell U3011 with a 5 year warranty, if _anything_ is wrong with the monitor they overnight a new one to me and I mail the old one back, prepaid. If you want to keep the monitor for several years (like I did) and you only want one (like I did, no offence to anybody but I hate the bezels in the middle of the picture) then it would be worth it. Just do what I did and _call Dell or HP_ if you go with one of their panels. I got mine knocked down to $1000 with the 5 year warranty, that's pretty damn good if you ask me.


----------



## cavallino

Hmm I didn't know about the Overlord monitors that looks promising, build quality and features are not super important as long as it works.

but yeah since I keep it so long the warranty might be helpful but then again I have never had to "send back" a monitor.

I am debating between this and a Nexus 4.


----------



## Layo

Yes, as I said... Dell etc. makes their monitors from perfect displays, every display has to pass their good/little worse than perfect = bad test and these which don't pass are used to make korean monitors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> The only benefit you get from the Dells/HPs/Apples/etc. are the warranty. I've got one Dell U3011 with a 5 year warranty, if _anything_ is wrong with the monitor they overnight a new one to me and I mail the old one back, prepaid. If you want to keep the monitor for several years (like I did) and you only want one (like I did, no offence to anybody but I hate the bezels in the middle of the picture) then it would be worth it. Just do what I did and _call Dell or HP_ if you go with one of their panels. I got mine knocked down to $1000 with the 5 year warranty, that's pretty damn good if you ask me.


You called them for discount?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> *Barely* any back-light bleed. My U2711 has *no* back-light bleed. That's the difference between a A+ grade panel and A-. Which is also what you're paying for.
> With Dell/NEC/Apple?/HP?(not sure about Apple's and HP's warranty limitations), you get a better warranty and a higher grade panel. Also, afa Dell and NEC goes, they will replace your monitor until your happy with it.
> Yes, they are the same panels, but not the same grade. Those Korean monitors are so cheap because they aren't A+ stock like the Dells/Apples/etc etc. The Korean ones are generally A- or B grade stock, meaning they're allowed x amount of dead/bright pixels and imperfections like back-light bleed, unevenness or tinting. Is that to say you will get a one with a faulty panel? Not at all as many in the Korean monitor threads have gotten perfect pixel panels; the difference is you're not guaranteed that.
> The difference is the warranty, reliability of that warranty, build quality, features, and the fact that with the high-end monitors you're guaranteed a A+ grade panel - meaning no bright pixels, up to 3 dark pixels not in centre of panel and zero imperfections.
> You can look into the monitors from Overlord, they're A and A+ grade stock and inexpensive (range from $330-$500), and you can get a pixel perfect model which guarantees a A+ panel. Build quality and features are rather basic tho.


My 3 panels are not A-, Accessorieswhole only sells A panels with less than 3 dead pixel policy and I have no dead pixels.

and the panels come off the SAME assembly line. One that has minor imperfection that is either A or A- gets sent to a korean manufactuer such as Crossover, Catleap, etc.... while the A+ goes to dell hp apple etc. It's the same identical thing and when you have 3 panels such as mine with no light bleed, no dead pixels... YOU do the math.

Even if the panels die.. I can still buy new ones and still be cheaper than a dell or apple after buying 3 monitors all over again.

The point is, I have same monitor for 700 less a piece. It's a no brainer.

People, it is as simple as this, people on this forum all over have these Korean monitors for a reason.. THEY are a STEAL for the SAME thing.

Oh yea second class rip off monitors right here! -_-


----------



## Layo

Boo Windows 8!
Any idea how long does average Korean rip off last? I might get ShiMian or Crossover for 2-3 years until technology get's better and everything gets cheaper


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's the same damn exact monitor using *same exact LG panels*....made by the same people with a different shell...get off your high horse. Perhaps you should look at all the korean threads comparing these monitors to the same exact counterparts using the *same exact LG panels*.
> absolutely not a knock off(no where do my monitors say apple, dell, or hp anywhere on them) and we are talking about the 27" koreans vs. 27" dells/apples/hp
> so before you try to "debunk" anything...don't spread false information because we are using the same identical panel people pay a lot of money for. We just happen to choose a cheaper alternative from over seas even knowing it is the same exact thing.


The monitors are NOT "the same thing".









What you are insinuating with your asinine statements is that those who purchased the Dell (even U2711), Apple, or HP monitors have wasted their money when they could have bought "the same thing", according to you, for ~ $700 less per monitor. This is simply not true. Your monitors are analogous to the cheap Louis Vuitton knock-offs that look very similar but are NOT "the same thing"! There is a reason why cubic-zirconium sells so well while others buy real diamonds.

Nobody is raining on your parade but you need to watch what you say before trying to put down others who have invested a LOT more than you have in their systems. Your budget system might work well for you. That's great. Others have higher expectations and the wherewithal to purchase better parts for their rig. Thus, you don't need to put down other people's choices in order to feel good about your own.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> My 3 panels are not A-, Accessorieswhole only sells A panels with less than 3 dead pixel policy and I have no dead pixels.
> and the panels come off the SAME assembly line. One that has minor imperfection that is either A or A- gets sent to a korean manufactuer such as Crossover, Catleap, etc.... while the A+ goes to dell hp apple etc. It's the same identical thing and when you have 3 panels such as mine with no light bleed, no dead pixels... YOU do the math.
> Even if the panels die.. I can still buy new ones and still be cheaper than a dell or apple after buying 3 monitors all over again.
> The point is, I have same monitor for 700 less a piece. It's a no brainer.
> People, it is as simple as this, people on this forum all over have these Korean monitors for a reason.. THEY are a STEAL for the SAME thing.
> Oh yea second class rip off monitors right here! -_-


Windows 8 looks very good on triple monitors. Heard great comments about it. Do you recommend it *Descadent* ?

*Layo*, have you tried it?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The monitors are NOT "the same thing".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you are insinuating with your asinine statements is that those who purchased the Dell (even U2711), Apple, or HP monitors have wasted their money when they could have bought "the same thing", according to you, for ~ $700 less per monitor. This is simply not true. Your monitors are analogous to the cheap Louis Vuitton knock-offs that look very similar but are NOT "the same thing"! There is a reason why cubic-zirconium sells so well while others buy real diamonds.
> Nobody is raining on your parade but you need to watch what you say before trying to put down others who have invested a LOT more than you have in their systems. Your budget system might work well for you. That's great. Others have higher expectations and the wherewithal to purchase better parts for their rig. Thus, you don't need to put down other people's choices in order to feel good about your own.


IT CAME FROM THE SAME LG FACTORY

you have NO clue what you are talking about

give me a break they are the same damn thing made by same damn people and it's same damn screen. The plastic on the outside is the only thing that makes it look different, in crossover's case, metal

I don't see any Louis Vuitton Bags that are knock offs made by Louis Vuitton anywhere with a different name...Your analogy is failure. They are ALL LG PANELS

and I have spent *more* than enough on my system THANK YOU.

get over yourself, last time I will converse with you, please quit spreading false information.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Yes, as I said... Dell etc. makes their monitors from perfect displays, every display has to pass their good/little worse than perfect = bad test and these which don't pass are used to make korean monitors.
> You called them for discount?


Yeah. You just call their sales department and ask them what the best deal they can give you is. I got mine for $1000 because the Dell Canada website had them for that, I asked politely if they would match it and throw in the warranty as well and they agreed. It took three calls (first discount was $50, second was $250) before they would take that offer. If you call later in the month you can usually get better deals because they are trying to meet quotas I guess.


----------



## Layo

Not yet, not even looking forward to. Hybrid system can't be that good and it doesn't even look pretty.


----------



## Layo

So again, can shimian or crossover last around 2-3 years? In around 2014 there will be 4096x2000+p monitors, could save up for one or 3584xsometing or just pick up goot 1440p for way cheaper.
Either korean ripoff or I have to pay around $300 more for some Dell or HP.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> So again, can shimian or crossover last around 2-3 years? In around 2014 there will be 4096x2000+p monitors, could save up for one or 3584xsometing or just pick up goot 1440p for way cheaper.
> Either korean ripoff or I have to pay around $300 more for some Dell or HP.


again it's not a ripoff when it's the same LG panel in all the monitors... and noone knows how long they will last... noone knows how long anything will last


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> My 3 panels are not A-, Accessorieswhole only sells A panels with less than 3 dead pixel policy and I have no dead pixels.
> and the panels come off the SAME assembly line. One that has minor imperfection that is either A or A- gets sent to a korean manufactuer such as Crossover, Catleap, etc.... while the A+ goes to dell hp apple etc. It's the same identical thing and when you have 3 panels such as mine with no light bleed, no dead pixels... YOU do the math.
> Even if the panels die.. I can still buy new ones and still be cheaper than a dell or apple after buying 3 monitors all over again.
> The point is, I have same monitor for 700 less a piece. It's a no brainer.
> People, it is as simple as this, people on this forum all over have these Korean monitors for a reason.. THEY are a STEAL for the SAME thing.


Still not the same. Like I said, you may still get a perfect monitor; those "perfect" monitors are A grade (same limitations as a A+ with the exception of the allowance of overall unnoticeable imperfections. A+ grade allows for zero defects other than 3 dark pixels; A allows for 3 dark + minor panel imperfections) which still isn't as nearly as good as a A+ panel; hence why none of them have perfect pixel warranties like a high-end monitor other than the Overlords which are A and A+ stock. Most of the Korean monitors are A- or B grade stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> IT CAME FROM THE SAME LG FACTORY
> you have NO clue what you are talking about
> give me a break they are the same damn thing made by same damn people and it's same damn screen. The plastic on the outside is the only thing that makes it look different, in crossover's case, metal
> I don't see any Louis Vuitton Bags that are knock offs made by Louis Vuitton anywhere with a different name...Your analogy is failure. They are ALL LG PANELS
> and I have spent *more* than enough on my system THANK YOU.
> get over yourself, last time I will converse with you, please quit spreading false information.


So what if they came from the same factory? No manufacturing has 100% perfect yields. That's the whole reason for the grading system...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> So again, can shimian or crossover last around 2-3 years? In around 2014 there will be 4096x2000+p monitors, could save up for one or 3584xsometing or just pick up goot 1440p for way cheaper.
> Either korean ripoff or I have to pay around $300 more for some Dell or HP.
> 
> 
> 
> again it's not a ripoff when it's the same LG panel in all the monitors... and noone knows how long they will last... noone knows how long anything will last
Click to expand...

I don't think they're a rip-off, tho to some a guaranteed perfect panel, great warranty and customer service is worth the extra cost, amongst other things like build quality, calibration options, colour accuracy, input connections, etc.
And again, same panels, not same quality...

No one knows but at least I know my Dell is guaranteed to last at least 5 years and can be replaced for any reason at all...


----------



## FlyingSolo

I should be hopefully joining the club by next week


----------



## karmuhhhh

Dual HP ZR2740w's here. Will be adding a third for surround in the near future











System specs in my sig


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*
> 
> Dual HP ZR2740w's here. Will be adding a third for surround in the near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System specs in my sig


Where!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> My 3 panels are not A-, Accessorieswhole only sells A panels with less than 3 dead pixel policy and I have no dead pixels.
> and the panels come off the SAME assembly line. One that has minor imperfection that is either A or A- gets sent to a korean manufactuer such as Crossover, Catleap, etc.... while the A+ goes to dell hp apple etc. It's the same identical thing and when you have 3 panels such as mine with no light bleed, no dead pixels... YOU do the math.
> Even if the panels die.. I can still buy new ones and still be cheaper than a dell or apple after buying 3 monitors all over again.
> The point is, I have same monitor for 700 less a piece. It's a no brainer.
> People, it is as simple as this, people on this forum all over have these Korean monitors for a reason.. THEY are a STEAL for the SAME thing.
> Oh yea second class rip off monitors right here! -_-


Your math is not quite there. You are not even factoring the warranty you get and the service should ANYTHING go wrong with your Dell/HP. Not the same with the Korean panels. To each their own but it sounds to me you feel your monitors being inferior to something else hence you come in and call out people. Also what is a "minor imperfection"? How does an A grade panel from Dell/HP get sent to Catleap for being A grade?


----------



## KaRLiToS

He / we all know that about the CrossOver.

Do you think he made a blind purchase by buying three CrossOvers?

We all know those panels are Grade A or A-.

On my three panels, I only have one that has a small yellow tint, I suspect it to be grade A while the others are probably grade A+. The CrossOvers are known to have less defect on them if you are comparing with the Catleap that many users reported dead pixels.

On my three panels I have *0 dead pixel* . No or few light bleeding.

Check this thread comparing an APPLE 1440p IPS versus the CrossOver.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1280755/review-tests-crossover-27q-led-p-pivot-edition-gallery-with-apple-cinema-display/0_30

(This is a quote from the reviewer) :
Quote:


> This is the Apple; it has a huge light bleed at the bottom right and left in *which I am quite disappointed for paying this much. Crossover kills it.*


The apple has even more light bleeding.

*Check inside this spoiler for more info*


Spoiler: CrossOver versus Apple



*Crossover Side by Side with Apple*
Oh... Apple is jealous here.


*Bezel Thickness*
Crossover (LEFT) & Apple (RIGHT) I actually love the bezel thickness from Crossover. It makes the TFT display looks a lot bigger than Apple.

*Test: Brightness*
This is the lowest brightness I can go on these two monitors; Apple has can go even lower and one more notch it just turn off the LED light.

This is the max brightness, both looks essentially same now.

*Test: Light Bleed*
Crossover has no light bleed but in this picture you see some odd color or some odd uneven pattern. Well most monitors are like this.

This is the Apple; it has a huge light bleed at the bottom right and left in which I am quite disappointed for paying this much. Crossover kills it.

*Test: Reflectiveness*
Crossover (LEFT) & Apple (RIGHT) has more reflectivity due to the tempered glass.

*Test: Input Lag*
Crossover is 6ms GtG and Apple one is 12ms GtG. The reason below both shows the exact same due it is not GtG test. I'll will retest this again later.

Crossover on the LEFT & Apple on the RIGHT.

*Updates #1:* Apparently, the input lag on Apple Cinema Display is better than the Crossover for a margin. And there are frame shuttering on the Crossover which I am not sure if it is my GPU or the Cable.
The following images are shot in high speed DSLR; it shows more ghosting on the Crossover vs Apple.



*Updates #2:* I had both monitors mirrored and ran Mass Effect 3 due it gives exceptional stable framerate to test. This was filmed on iPhone 4 and I pick out one of the frame with ghosting on. Here is the result; both monitor perform the same ghosting effect and secondly I prefer the Crossover due it has less reflective in dark area of the game.

*Test: On & Off Delay*
This is a really a short video to test the power on and off delay time between Crossover (LEFT) and Apple (RIGHT).



[/CENTER]



I am more than happy to have bought those 400$ CrossOver shipped, in perfect condition. I don't think I should pay 1000$ for a warranty that will be probably unused and for a 100% guaranteed perfect panel. And let's not talk about paying WAY more money for a well know brand such as DELL.

*I took a guess with those panels and I won*



PS: Yes I would be *awsomely* happy with Dell u2711. But at the price I paid, I'm even MORE happy









Thats my point guys









Long post / quality post









.


----------



## General121

You guys need to stop bickering. There's no point, it's childish. One side is being "I got a better product because I paid more!!" while the other is saying "Oh yeah? My product is better/same and I paid half!"

All I see though is wah wah wah, cry cry cry.


----------



## karmuhhhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Where!


Lol well I am getting a new desk of course so I can fit all of them together


----------



## Azefore

Just throwing it in there, my two crossovers, although no dead/stuck pixels, do in fact have more backlight bleed than my apple by miles


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Just throwing it in there, my two crossovers, although no dead/stuck pixels, do in fact have more backlight bleed than my apple by miles


It would be nice to see a picture of the two on black backgrounds.

This is from the review I just posted. You clearly see the comparaison.

*Test: Light Bleed*
Crossover has no light bleed but in this picture you see some odd color or some odd uneven pattern. Well most monitors are like this.

This is the Apple; it has a huge light bleed at the bottom right and left in which I am quite disappointed for paying this much. Crossover kills it.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It would be nice to see a picture of the two on black backgrounds.
> This is from the review I just posted. You clearly see the comparaison.


Yes please, post pictures


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> He / we all know that about the CrossOver.
> Do you think he made a blind purchase by buying three CrossOvers?
> We all know those panels are Grade A or A-.
> On my three panels, I only have one that has a small yellow tint, I suspect it to be grade A while the others are probably grade A+. The CrossOvers are known to have less defect on them if you are comparing with the Catleap that many users reported dead pixels.
> On my three panels I have *0 dead pixel* . No or few light bleeding.
> Check this thread comparing an APPLE 1440p IPS versus the CrossOver.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1280755/review-tests-crossover-27q-led-p-pivot-edition-gallery-with-apple-cinema-display/0_30
> (This is a quote from the reviewer) :
> The apple has even more light bleeding.
> *Check inside this spoiler for more info*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CrossOver versus Apple
> 
> 
> 
> *Crossover Side by Side with Apple*
> Oh... Apple is jealous here.
> 
> 
> *Bezel Thickness*
> Crossover (LEFT) & Apple (RIGHT) I actually love the bezel thickness from Crossover. It makes the TFT display looks a lot bigger than Apple.
> 
> *Test: Brightness*
> This is the lowest brightness I can go on these two monitors; Apple has can go even lower and one more notch it just turn off the LED light.
> 
> This is the max brightness, both looks essentially same now.
> 
> *Test: Light Bleed*
> Crossover has no light bleed but in this picture you see some odd color or some odd uneven pattern. Well most monitors are like this.
> 
> This is the Apple; it has a huge light bleed at the bottom right and left in which I am quite disappointed for paying this much. Crossover kills it.
> 
> *Test: Reflectiveness*
> Crossover (LEFT) & Apple (RIGHT) has more reflectivity due to the tempered glass.
> 
> *Test: Input Lag*
> Crossover is 6ms GtG and Apple one is 12ms GtG. The reason below both shows the exact same due it is not GtG test. I'll will retest this again later.
> 
> Crossover on the LEFT & Apple on the RIGHT.
> 
> *Updates #1:* Apparently, the input lag on Apple Cinema Display is better than the Crossover for a margin. And there are frame shuttering on the Crossover which I am not sure if it is my GPU or the Cable.
> The following images are shot in high speed DSLR; it shows more ghosting on the Crossover vs Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> *Updates #2:* I had both monitors mirrored and ran Mass Effect 3 due it gives exceptional stable framerate to test. This was filmed on iPhone 4 and I pick out one of the frame with ghosting on. Here is the result; both monitor perform the same ghosting effect and secondly I prefer the Crossover due it has less reflective in dark area of the game.
> 
> *Test: On & Off Delay*
> This is a really a short video to test the power on and off delay time between Crossover (LEFT) and Apple (RIGHT).
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> I am more than happy to have bought those 400$ CrossOver shipped, in perfect condition. I don't think I should pay 1000$ for a warranty that will be probably unused and for a 100% guaranteed perfect panel. And let's not talk about paying WAY more money for a well know brand such as DELL.
> *I took a guess with those panels and I won*
> 
> PS: Yes I would be *awsomely* happy with Dell u2711. But at the price I paid, I'm even MORE happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my point guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long post / quality post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


this. point is people if you feel like it's justiifiable to spend more money for same thing, than that's your choice... and this is what the internet has does for us CONSUMERS...allow us to buy identical products for less money through compare and contrasting and choice and being an INFORMED consumer


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Also what is a "minor imperfection"? How does an A grade panel from Dell/HP get sent to Catleap for being A grade?


Definition of imperfections http://ailab.snu.ac.kr/papers/IJ/ij_ieice_2004_automatic_detection_jylee.pdf
Basically any sort of blemish in the panel surface or unevenness - minor being undetectable at normal viewing range and about 50% brightness/contrast usually on a blue background.
A+ grade panels are generally reserved for high-end premium displays. When Dell/Apple/HP etc do their panel checks, if any are below grade they'd be sent back to the supplier or sold refurbished for a reasonable discount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> On my three panels, I only have one that has a small yellow tint, I suspect it to be grade A while the others are probably grade A+. The CrossOvers are known to have less defect on them if you are comparing with the Catleap that many users reported dead pixels.
> On my three panels I have *0 dead pixel* . No or few light bleeding.
> 
> Check this thread comparing an APPLE 1440p IPS versus the CrossOver.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1280755/review-tests-crossover-27q-led-p-pivot-edition-gallery-with-apple-cinema-display/0_30
> (This is a quote from the reviewer) :
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Apple; it has a huge light bleed at the bottom right and left in *which I am quite disappointed for paying this much. Crossover kills it.*
> 
> 
> 
> The apple has even more light bleeding. *And in all the reviewer's tests, the CrossOver is clearly winning so.....*
> --snip--
> 
> I am more than happy to have bought those 400$ CrossOver shipped, in perfect condition. I don't think I should pay 1000$ for a warranty that will be probably unused and for a 100% guaranteed perfect panel. And let's not talk about paying WAY more money for a well know brand such as DELL.
> PS: Yes I would be *awsomely* happy with Dell u2711. But at the price I paid, I'm even MORE happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my point guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long post / quality post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

They're probably A's.

As for the significant light bleed on the Apple, that should be valid for replacement under Apple's warranty - that amount of bleed is unacceptable for a premium panel but there's no mention how he had those monitors set. That unevenness and tinting in the Crossover would also be unacceptable for a premium panel.
Max brightness is invalid since we can't even see the same background - also most tests compare at 50% brightness and 50% contrast since at proper calibration that's about where they'd be.
I didn't see any mention of calibrating the Apple or how he calibrated the Catleap, so that pretty much throws that whole part of the review out for me. Factory calibration is so so but can be better - out of the box the Dell wins over the Apple but properly calibrated the Apple panel nudges ahead due to its internal processing (no they do not use the same panel)

That said, Anand Tech's review on the Achieva however puts it about even with the Apple display overall tho you're not guaranteed that same quality - that's one of the key differences, there's no guarantee to the sort of panel you will get and most of the sellers don't offer perfect pixels panels, and even then some of the definitions of perfect pixel isn't exactly the same as you'd get on a high-end display.

I don't think anyone is saying that the Koreans aren't good buys, I agree that they are. You do still however run the chance of getting a below grade panel which you'd generally be stuck with given the warranty coverage you get on most of them. For the price, they're excellent buys tho.
A, A- and B doesn't automatically mean they have dead pixels or very noticeable faults, they just aren't good enough to be A+ premium grade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> this. point is people if you feel like it's justiifiable to spend more money for same thing, than that's your choice... and this is what the internet has does for us CONSUMERS...allow us to buy identical products for less money through compare and contrasting and choice and being an INFORMED consumer


Not identical... also still not a premium panel. They're great cheaper alternatives for anyone not particular interested with the warranty and premium of a high-end panel.


----------



## Azefore

K I'll be back with pics later tonight after I sink my teeth into Ac3 a bit


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> IT CAME FROM THE SAME LG FACTORY
> you have NO clue what you are talking about
> give me a break they are the same damn thing made by same damn people and it's same damn screen. The plastic on the outside is the only thing that makes it look different, in crossover's case, metal
> I don't see any Louis Vuitton Bags that are knock offs made by Louis Vuitton anywhere with a different name...Your analogy is failure. They are ALL LG PANELS
> and I have spent *more* than enough on my system THANK YOU.
> get over yourself, last time I will converse with you, please quit spreading false information.


wait... so you would rather have a fake Louis Vuitton bag than the real one?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Not identical... also still not a premium panel. They're great cheaper alternatives for anyone not particular interested with the warranty and premium of a high-end panel.


Keep on thinking what you want. Only difference is the warranty and I don't think you can justify a 600-700$ extra for a warranty when you can just replace a korean with another korean and still be cheaper than an apple or dell. Plus you can buy square trades warranty and get a brand spanking new korean if you need warranty that bad.

but to each his own


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Keep on thinking what you want. Only difference is the warranty and I don't think you can justify a 600-700$ extra for a warranty when you can just replace a korean with another korean and still be cheaper than an apple or dell. Plus you can buy square trades warranty and get a brand spanking new on if you need warranty that bad.
> but to each his own


They just told you the differences in panels and quality assurance, refer to the the post that PR-Imagery quoted me on with what the imperfections were....


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guy's one thing i wanted to ask all you hear who has a triple monitor setup. How is it like for gaming or do you like to game on a single monitor then a triple monitor setup. And do all games work on a triple monitor without any modding to the game


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guy's one thing i wanted to ask all you hear who has a triple monitor setup. How is it like for gaming or do you like to game on a single monitor then a triple monitor setup. And do all games work on a triple monitor without any modding to the game


I can't answer it for Nvidia cards, but for AMD cards, as long as you enable Eyefinity mode, just about any game will work. I think some older games may have problems with a bigger resolution, but I haven't experienced any yet.

I also prefer to play with my screens in portrait mode (3240x1920), having all three in landscape mode (5760x1080) is just way too long. Portrait mode is similar to a 16:9 or 16:10 screen ratio, so games will not tax the GPU(s) as much as landscape mode does.

I can't go back to single monitor gaming after having experienced Eyefinity, everything just looks too small and not detailed.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guy's one thing i wanted to ask all you hear who has a triple monitor setup. How is it like for gaming or do you like to game on a single monitor then a triple monitor setup. And do all games work on a triple monitor without any modding to the game


Most of the games don't need modding, but some needs some 3rd party software (Widescreen fixer) (But some games don't even support it with modding







)

Honestly, I much prefer gaming on triple monitors. And I also much prefer browsing the internet with triple monitors, I'm the kind of guy that always have 100 windows openned.

*Battlefield 3* (I have to make more videos)

*Set this video in 1080p and in full screen mode*






*This one is not my vid*


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Most of the games don't need modding, but some needs some 3rd party software (Widescreen fixer) (But some games don't even support it with modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Honestly, I much prefer gaming on triple monitors. And I also much prefer browsing the internet with triple monitors, I'm the kind of guy that always have 100 windows openned.
> *Battlefield 3* (I have to make more videos)
> *Set this video in 1080p and in full screen mode*
> 
> 
> 
> *This one is not my vid*


Thanks for your reply +rep. I have one Crossover 27Q LED-P coming to me and am really liking these triple monitor setups that am seeing. And at the moment i only have one evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb card. If i buy another one will that be enough to play games with a triple monitor gaming on high setting and ultra settings. Also with one card can i game on high settings with triple monitors setups or is that to much for one card. And do you think i just should sell my card and get a amd 7970 since there good for gaming on high res


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I can't answer it for Nvidia cards, but for AMD cards, as long as you enable Eyefinity mode, just about any game will work. I think some older games may have problems with a bigger resolution, but I haven't experienced any yet.
> I also prefer to play with my screens in portrait mode (3240x1920), having all three in landscape mode (5760x1080) is just way too long. Portrait mode is similar to a 16:9 or 16:10 screen ratio, so games will not tax the GPU(s) as much as landscape mode does.
> I can't go back to single monitor gaming after having experienced Eyefinity, everything just looks too small and not detailed.


Thanks for letting me know +rep


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have Quadfire 7970 for my triple monitors.

With 2 x 7970, overclocked, I can almost max out Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 but I can't barely play on medium settings with Battlefield 3, depends on the game. For multi-monitors + High settings, I recommend at least 2 or 3 Graphic Cards. You can play games with single card but you have to cut on the quality







.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have Quadfire 7970 for my triple monitors.
> With 2 x 7970, overclocked, I can almost max out Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 but I can't barely play on medium settings with Battlefield 3, depends on the game. For multi-monitors + High settings, I recommend at least 2 or 3 Graphic Cards. You can play games with single card but you have to cut on the quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ( Thanks for the +rep. Today I made several complete posts and quality posts and this is my first reputation point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks a lot for replying. Damn that will cost me a lot of cash hear in the uk that is lol. I guess i'll slowly buy one monitor at a time. Then just buy 2 new cards when the new cards come out. Looks like i have to buy all new parts all over again since i have a mini itx board and a mini itx case. Plus i'll have to upgrade my psu since i have a corsair ax750 psu


----------



## FlyingSolo

Say if i one to connect 3 monitors to my one evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb card. Do i need to buy some thing else. Cause the card i have its only got

1 x DisplayPort
1 x DVI-D
1 x DVI-I
1 x HDMI

and the crossover 27q led-p only has one dvi-d port so how will i be able to connect it thanks


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for your reply +rep. I have one Crossover 27Q LED-P coming to me and am really liking these triple monitor setups that am seeing. And at the moment i only have one evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb card. If i buy another one will that be enough to play games with a triple monitor gaming on high setting and ultra settings. Also with one card can i game on high settings with triple monitors setups or is that to much for one card. And do you think i just should sell my card and get a amd 7970 since there good for gaming on high res


Trust me I have two 4gb 670s powering my 3 crossovers... some games(mostly just bf3 and mohw...haven't ran into many gamees that I can't play around 60fps) you simply can't play at ultra because there isn't enough horsepower for 7680x1440... but you can play damn near close. I really don't have any issues, just some games lately like Natural Selection 2 and mohw have some serious performance issues in surround, but that's unrelated to my setup.. it's the game's fault.... but there are a lot of games I play at 7680x1440


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Say if i one to connect 3 monitors to my one evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb card. Do i need to buy some thing else. Cause the card i have its only got
> 1 x DisplayPort
> 1 x DVI-D
> 1 x DVI-I
> 1 x HDMI
> and the crossover 27q led-p only has one dvi-d port so how will i be able to connect it thanks


you can't connect 3 crossovers to 1 670 because they only have dl dvi on the monitors....however you CAN if buy an active dp to dl-dvi adapter off amazon, but no way can 1 card power gaming. So 1 monitor to each dvi port on the 670 and the 3rd connected with the active dp to dl-dvi.

with two cards, 2 monitors into each dvi on 1 card, and 3rd monitor into dvi on 2nd card


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you can't connect 3 crossovers to 1 670 because they only have dl dvi on the monitors....however you CAN if buy an active dp to dl-dvi adapter off amazon, but no way can 1 card power the game. So 1 monitor to each dvi port on the 670 and the 3rd connected with the active dp to dl-dvi.


Thanks +rep. So the normal dvi port on the gtx 670 can do 2560x1440p right and the dual dvi port also can do 2560x1440p right. Cause i thought you need a dual dvi-d port to run in 2560x1440p and the other dvi port cant run in 2560x1440p sorry am new to all this pc gaming stuff thanks


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Trust me I have two 4gb 670s powering my 3 crossovers... some games(mostly just bf3 and mohw...haven't ran into many gamees that I can't play around 60fps) you simply can't play at ultra because there isn't enough horsepower for 7680x1440... but you can play damn near close. I really don't have any issues, just some games lately like Natural Selection 2 and mohw have some serious performance issues in surround, but that's unrelated to my setup.. it's the game's fault.... but there are a lot of games I play at 7680x1440


Thanks for letting me know +rep. Looks like i'll just buy another gtx 670 same model as the one i already have and a new motherboard and case and i should be ok with a corsair ax 750w psu right. Also will this be good for about 1.5 to 2 years or will i have to upgrade again in a years time to play new games on high settings


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks +rep. So the normal dvi port on the gtx 670 can do 2560x1440p right and the dual dvi port also can do 2560x1440p right. Cause i thought you need a dual dvi-d port to run in 2560x1440p and the other dvi port cant run in 2560x1440p sorry am new to all this pc gaming stuff thanks


yes because one port is a dvi-d and other is dvi-i which supports dual link dvi up to 2560x1440


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yes because one port is a dvi-d and other is dvi-i which supports dual link dvi up to 2560x1440


Thanks for clearing this up for me


----------



## Descadent

no problem


----------



## jojoenglish85

This was the same question i had with my 660Ti's 3gb cards, needed to know what else to do to get a 3rd monitor connected, if someone can direct me to where i can find a great dp conversion part, i would be very much appreciative.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> This was the same question i had with my 660Ti's 3gb cards, needed to know what else to do to get a 3rd monitor connected, if someone can direct me to where i can find a great dp conversion part, i would be very much appreciative.


Since your card has 2 x dual-link DVI connectors, you will need *one* of these for your DVI to Display port connection (third monitor)

http://www.accellcables.com/products/DisplayPort/DP/dp_dvid.html


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Got my GTA 4 screens!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using Icehancer 2.1 and ENB series my video card can barely keep up haha,


Thanks for the pictures. I added them to the OP 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> Edit: you mean portrait. I don't but am wondering the same thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valrandir*
> 
> Add me to the 1600p list.
> Monitor: LG 3000H-Bn
> GPU: EGVA GTX 590
> CPU: 2600k @ 4.7Ghz
> RAM: 16Gb DDR 1600


Hey buddy. We need a picture with username for clarification.  I will add you to the list when you can take a picture and post.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzal*
> 
> add me Dell u3011 2560x1600 powered by my sli gtx580s, it is the one on the right, the left one is my 3d monitor


I would truly appreciate if you can take this picture with your name on it than I will add you to the list. If you don't have the means to do so just let me know.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*
> 
> Dual HP ZR2740w's here. Will be adding a third for surround in the near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System specs in my sig


Again picture with the name is required to be added to the club. Let me know if you don't have the means to take a picture.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guys what game would you say looks the best in terms of graphics on 1440p with mods or without mods. Also how does skyrim with mods look


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys what game would you say looks the best in terms of graphics on 1440p with mods or without mods. Also how does skyrim with mods look


Pretty much all games look better in 1440p

but my personal bests are

Skyrim

Crysis 2

Crysis 1

Battlefield 3

Just Cause 2

these are some of the games that gives you the WOW factor in 27 inch screen and 1440p resolution


----------



## Descadent

any and all games


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Pretty much all games look better in 1440p
> 
> but my personal bests are
> 
> Skyrim
> Crysis 2
> Crysis 1
> Battlefield 3
> Just Cause 2
> 
> these are some of the games that gives you the WOW factor in 27 inch screen and 1440p resolution


Thanks for your reply. Damn i cant wait to get my screen. Still waiting for it to be posted tho. Then i have to wait for my gtx 670 replacement card to be posted from evga as well. I just hope they both arrive at the same time or else am just gonna be looking at the monitor lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Damn i cant wait to get my screen. Still waiting for it to be posted tho. Then i have to wait for my gtx 670 replacement card to be posted from evga as well. I just hope they both arrive at the same time or else am just gonna be looking at the monitor lol


Yeah I know the excitement.









You are going to love the combination. I also have a 670 and a 1440p screen


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys what game would you say looks the best in terms of graphics on 1440p with mods or without mods. Also how does skyrim with mods look


Honestly, *ALL* games


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Honestly, *ALL* games


So true. I love how SC2, Dota 2 Looks.


----------



## Layo

What are you guy's opinions on future resolution? I heard there should be around 3584x2016 and more in 2014 which will probably lead to 1440p price drops.
I'm unsure if I should wait or get 1440p now... but the 2000p+ prices gonna be ... HIGH

Anyone heard anything on Dell U2713HM?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> What are you guy's opinions on future resolution? I heard there should be around 3584x2016 and more in 2014 which will probably lead to 1440p price drops.
> I'm unsure if I should wait or get 1440p now... but the 2000p+ prices gonna be ... HIGH


I would expect that kind of a resolution to be even more expensive than the 1440p monitors in today's market valuation.

I would just go and grab a 1440p monitor if I were you.

I am sure a 1440p monitor will be a joy to own for at least 2-3 years.

Maybe in 2015 1440p will be a norm like how 1080p is today.


----------



## Descadent

4k is most likely next standard.... but don't hold your breath. Jump on our bandwagon


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 4k is most likely next standard.... but don't hold your breath. Jump on our bandwagon


Yeah 4k tvs and projectors cost anywhere around 16k and higher. Don't think these will be cheap when they get released any time soon tho

Check this projector out

http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/5184/sony-vpl-vw1000es-4k-home-cinema-projector-with-3d/?utm_source=Froogle&utm_medium=Froogle&utm_content=VW1000ES&utm_campaign=Froogle

I really do want one tho but not at that price lol


----------



## Azefore

4k or 2.5k, w/e it'll be will be the OLED picture monitor of its time (price wise), that being said it's far, far off from a showroom near you. Jump on the 1440p or 1600p happy trail.


----------



## truestorybro545

Hey guys. I know I have posted this question before in other threads (maybe this one







), but I am really considering getting a Yamakasi Catleap. Does anyone know where I can get a good deal on one?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Hey guys. I know I have posted this question before in other threads (maybe this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but I am really considering getting a Yamakasi Catleap. Does anyone know where I can get a good deal on one?


ebay where everyone buys them from


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> ebay where everyone buys them from


Is there a specific seller that is somewhat reliable? I know that people have had some issues with dead pixels and stuff, and I would like to reduce my chances of that happening.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 4k or 2.5k, w/e it'll be will be the OLED picture monitor of its time (price wise), that being said it's far, far off from a showroom near you. Jump on the 1440p or 1600p happy trail.


Yeah your right on this. No point thinking about the 4k or 2.5k for some time now. If it does come out in end of 2013 or 2014 cost wise it will be to much for a normal person to spend that much cash on a tv or monitor even if they can. Imagine how much a apple cinema display will cost if they come out with it now. It will come out once the price of these screen price goes down. Cause who will spend more then 2k and above for one single monitor of that price. When you can get about 6 korean 1440p monitors with a price of 2k lol


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Is there a specific seller that is somewhat reliable? I know that people have had some issues with dead pixels and stuff, and I would like to reduce my chances of that happening.


You can either get a pixel perfect one or a non pixel perfect one from accessorieswhole or bigclothcraft these are the two best sellers from what i have read and i bought one from bigclothcraft a few days ago. Just waiting from him/her to post it


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Yeah your right on this. No point thinking about the 4k or 2.5k for some time now. If it does come out in end of 2013 or 2014 cost wise it will be to much for a normal person to spend that much cash on a tv or monitor even if they can. Imagine how much a apple cinema display will cost if they come out with it now. It will come out once the price of these screen price goes down. Cause who will spend more then 2k and above for one single monitor of that price. When you can get about 6 korean 1440p monitors with a price of 2k lol


I can't imagine and then the prices on the studio 4k monitors will be mind boggling considering professional LCD monitors go for between $2000-3000


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Isn't Monoprice about to launch their own 1440p display? If your located in the U.S. that would be the way to go.
Actually forgot about Overlord 120hz THAT would be the way to go.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Is there a specific seller that is somewhat reliable? I know that people have had some issues with dead pixels and stuff, and I would like to reduce my chances of that happening.


I wouldn't buy from anyone other than Accessorieswhole, but please check out the monitor sections as each korean monitor has it's own club


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I can't imagine and then the prices on the studio 4k monitors will be mind boggling considering professional LCD monitors go for between $2000-3000


Same hear i also cant imagine how much it will be for the professional monitors. Probably will cost over 6k to 10k or even more for a studio 4k monitors and that's just one monitor on its own. But i guess its ok for people that make money using there monitors and need it for there company etc. But for a normal person its to much. Probably once it comes out and about after 5 years from that time the price will come down. But not when they come out or even after 2 to 3 years the price will cost a lot for an average person. So if anyone is thinking waiting for one better save up or just go for a 1440p for now and be happy with it. I rather spend that much money to invest in something then buy a monitor at that price tho lol. That's just my own option tho


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I wouldn't buy from anyone other than Accessorieswhole, but please check out the monitor sections as each korean monitor has it's own club


If i decide to get another 2 monitors i will probably get it from Accessorieswhole myself. Since the buyer i got it from no message whats so ever from him/her and i bought it friday morning there time and sent a few messages no reply as of yet and its been 3 days


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Yeah 4k tvs and projectors cost anywhere around 16k and higher. Don't think these will be cheap when they get released any time soon tho
> Check this projector out
> http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/5184/sony-vpl-vw1000es-4k-home-cinema-projector-with-3d/?utm_source=Froogle&utm_medium=Froogle&utm_content=VW1000ES&utm_campaign=Froogle
> I really do want one tho but not at that price lol


can any current video cards run that resolution?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> can any current video cards run that resolution?


not on a single output to a single monitor... at least I don't think so. I have done 4k2k or 4320x2560 on my setup with my 3 crossovers, but most games can't do that res and crash...at least the ones I have so I stick to 7680x1440.


----------



## Mootsfox

Only 3 ZR30w owners so far?









Add me plz!


----------



## Kokin

I can't even join the club.









I'm using 2x HP ZR22w and an HP ZR2240w, all 3 are 1920x1080p, though since I'm using them in Portrait mode, my current resolution is (3240x1920). That technically is over the 1440p requirement.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guys one thing i wanted to ask you all. Is that since the screen is a 27inch and i have seen the apple cinema display in apple store the text looks small as hell. Now even with my 720p hdtv that am using now with my computer. I have the text set to medium 125% in windows display settings and google browser settings to font size to medium and page zoom to 125% now once my crossover 27q led-p arrives and if i use the same settings. Will this be a problem with image,text quality or that does not matter with the image,text quality. I normally use the monitor,hdtv from a distance of 150cm that's 5 feet away. I normally just watch anime online and watch movies and play games and read forums really. Like how you all might watch your tv in your living room will that be a problem with image and text quality. Or do i need to seat a lot closer to the monitor to see the image quality in all its beauty lol


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys one thing i wanted to ask you all. Is that since the screen is a 27inch and i have seen the apple cinema display in apple store the text looks small as hell. Now even with my 720p hdtv that am using now with my computer. I have the text set to medium 125% in windows display settings and google browser settings to font size to medium and page zoom to 125% now once my crossover 27q led-p arrives and if i use the same settings. Will this be a problem with image,text quality or that does not matter with the image,text quality. I normally use the monitor,hdtv from a distance of 150cm that's 5 feet away. I normally just watch anime online and watch movies and play games and read forums really. Like how you all might watch your tv in your living room will that be a problem with image and text quality. Or do i need to seat a lot closer to the monitor to see the image quality in all its beauty lol


I usually am 2-2.5' away from the screen might lean back if I throw netflix up. Any further away and I personally feel the impact of the screen is diminished but gaming up close is the only thing that really matters, for regular desktop usage like your talking about any distance is fine, can also just hold control and spin your mouse wheel in for forum reading if you want/need the larger text.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I usually am 2-2.5" away from the screen might lean back if I throw netflix up. Any further away and I personally feel the impact of the screen is diminished but gaming up close is the only thing that really matters, for regular desktop usage like your talking about any distance is fine, can also just hold control and spin your mouse wheel in for forum reading if you want/need the larger text.


2-2.5 inches? God man..your eyes must be horrible.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I usually am 2-2.5" away from the screen might lean back if I throw netflix up. Any further away and I personally feel the impact of the screen is diminished but gaming up close is the only thing that really matters, for regular desktop usage like your talking about any distance is fine, can also just hold control and spin your mouse wheel in for forum reading if you want/need the larger text.


Thank +rep. Guess i have to seat more closer to see all that 1440p res lol


----------



## FlyingSolo

Just got my reply from ebay seller. Guess i have to wait another 1 to 3 days for them to test it before shipping. That means hopefully i should have my replacement card and monitor coming together by the end of this week or next week


----------



## FlyingSolo

What the hell just got another message from the seller saying that they are preparing for shipping. That was a hell of a fast testing don't you guys think lol. Just hope everything is fine tho


----------



## judi924

Here's Mine (Yamakasi Catleap Q270):


http://imgur.com/rb9Gj


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> What the hell just got another message from the seller saying that they are preparing for shipping. That was a hell of a fast testing don't you guys think lol. Just hope everything is fine tho


I got the pixel perfect one and and there usually pre checked in the factory, then they just open them up fire them up and double check before shipping, so mine was sent out only a day later than if I ordered a normal one. Mine came all fine except one stuck pixel in the bottom left corner which just hasn't been an issue after 7 months of use and I just don't noticed it.


----------



## IcedEarth

Been playing The War Z at 1440p for the past couple of weeks.

It's a shame I'm not allowed to take screenshots and post them, this game is stunning. It reminds me of Stalker in regards to the environment and graphics, loads of foliage.

Also, does anyone else have to turn the brightness all the way down when not in a game? When I'm on a heavily white page (Facebook, OCN, Google) the brightness destroys my retinas. I only have the brightness on full when gaming.


----------



## iARDAs

I will add the new monitors to the club when I go home tonight.

@ IcedEarth... Yeah the white might be a bit too bright but I still love it. I don't turn down the brightness. Also I just realized that I have a little buzzing sound when the page is really bright white but you can only hear it when everything else stops making sound, and you have to put your ear right next to the monitor. So not a big or small deal at all 

@ everyone else. Actually owners of 670 GPUs.

How is the scaling of 670 SLI in 1440p?

When I add the 2nd 670 to my system, andif the game has nice SLI drivers, will I get like an 80% performance increase in 1440p?

I see that in 5760*1080p 670SLI gets a bit hammered, I wonder if its the same in 1440p too.

I am not going to switch to ATI, that's not why I asked this but maybe I could wait for 7xx GPUs and see how they behave in 1440p if 670 SLI scaling is not so great in 1440p.

Bottom line. If the performance increase of the 2nd 670 will be like 50%, I will not go this route.


----------



## FlyingSolo

So far got some good news guy's. Evga shipped my replacement card today and now am only waiting for my display to be shipped. Hopefully i can start gaming by end of this week. That's if everything is working lol. I just cant wait to be gaming like you all on a 1440p soon


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> So far got some good news guy's. Evga shipped my replacement card today and now am only waiting for my display to be shipped. Hopefully i can start gaming by end of this week. That's if everything is working lol. I just cant wait to be gaming like you all on a 1440p soon


You will notice the beauty of 1440p screen immediately,

Try to play Skyrim in 1440p if you have that game.

You will love it.

To be honest I am waiting for a 2nd 670 or a 7xx GPU to play Skyrim at everything maxed.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You will notice the beauty of 1440p screen immediately,
> 
> Try to play Skyrim in 1440p if you have that game.
> 
> You will love it.
> 
> To be honest I am waiting for a 2nd 670 or a 7xx GPU to play Skyrim at everything maxed.


Thanks. I have skyrim the only reason i made a gaming rig was to play this game with mods. and i did play with mods on a 720p display when i got my card but on the second day my card died. So i only gamed for about 12 hours max







Cant wait to try all them mods with skyrim. I hope my jaws drop when i see it in all the beauty of 1440p display









cant you play everything on max with just one card. Well am new to pc gaming and even if its under 60fps i cant tell really unless its slow as hell. Since i have been gaming on a console for a very long time. I guess after few months or after a year i might be able to tell tho. If I was you i would just stick with one card for now and wait for the new cards to come out then decide if i should go sli on the gtx 670 or upgrade to the new amd or nvidia cards. That way you save a lot of money rather then selling the cards again and buying again


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I will add the new monitors to the club when I go home tonight.
> 
> @ IcedEarth... Yeah the white might be a bit too bright but I still love it. I don't turn down the brightness. Also I just realized that I have a little buzzing sound when the page is really bright white but you can only hear it when everything else stops making sound, and you have to put your ear right next to the monitor. So not a big or small deal at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ everyone else. Actually owners of 670 GPUs.
> 
> How is the scaling of 670 SLI in 1440p?
> 
> When I add the 2nd 670 to my system, andif the game has nice SLI drivers, will I get like an 80% performance increase in 1440p?
> 
> I see that in 5760*1080p 670SLI gets a bit hammered, I wonder if its the same in 1440p too.
> 
> I am not going to switch to ATI, that's not why I asked this but maybe I could wait for 7xx GPUs and see how they behave in 1440p if 670 SLI scaling is not so great in 1440p.
> 
> Bottom line. If the performance increase of the 2nd 670 will be like 50%, I will not go this route.


It should be fine and close too 85-95% scaling all the time, I don't understand how a 670 sli can get hammered @ 5760x1080? my 580 sli hammered that resolution with max graphics (and no more than 4xAA) and I've seen a single 680 keep frames above 30 constantly at these settings so a 670 sli should fly just like it will @ 1440p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Been playing The War Z at 1440p for the past couple of weeks.
> It's a shame I'm not allowed to take screenshots and post them, this game is stunning. It reminds me of Stalker in regards to the environment and graphics, loads of foliage.
> Also, does anyone else have to turn the brightness all the way down when not in a game? When I'm on a heavily white page (Facebook, OCN, Google) the brightness destroys my retinas. I only have the brightness on full when gaming.


yeah I didn't reduce the brightness on the monitor I reduced some settings in the nVidia CP, I'm sure AMD has there own version to do this.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks. I have skyrim the only reason i made a gaming rig was to play this game with mods. and i did play with mods on a 720p display when i got my card but on the second day my card died. So i only gamed for about 12 hours max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to try all them mods with skyrim. I hope my jaws drop when i see it in all the beauty of 1440p display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant you play everything on max with just one card. Well am new to pc gaming and even if its under 60fps i cant tell really unless its slow as hell. Since i have been gaming on a console for a very long time. I guess after few months or after a year i might be able to tell tho. If I was you i would just stick with one card for now and wait for the new cards to come out then decide if i should go sli on the gtx 670 or upgrade to the new amd or nvidia cards


720p? Man the difference between your previous experience and 1440p will be like day and night.  Yeah Skyrim is 100% playable with 1 670 but I want a maximum setting with 60 fps experience and I couldn't get it. I had to lower 1-2 settings but the game still looked like a dream. But if you don't need 60 fps stable and most people don't than yeah 1440p 670 and skyrim is a great combination.

I am also like you. One day I want to go 670 SLI, the next day wait for 7xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> It should be fine and close too 85-95% scaling all the time, I don't understand how a 670 sli can get hammered @ 5760x1080? my 580 sli hammered that resolution with max graphics (and no more than 4xAA) and I've seen a single 680 keep frames above 30 constantly at these settings so a 670 sli should fly just like it will @ 1440p
> yeah I didn't reduce the brightness on the monitor I reduced some settings in the nVidia CP, I'm sure AMD has there own version to do this.


Actually not getting hammered itself but towards 7950 CF. I was shocked at some testing results at such a resolution. 5760*1440p the difference between 680 SLI and 7950 CF was suprising. Which made me worried if a 2nd 670 would be good for 1440p or not.

My new year gift to myself will 100% be a 670 4gb. I believe 670 4GB SLI will be good to go for the next 2 years at least in 1440p. That being said I still doubt I will have a 60 fps stability in Crysis 2 with all the mods. With my single 670 I saw dips to lower 30s or higher 20s with everything maxed with every single official texture pack and stuff like that. However Crysis 2 is still smooth to play with 45 fps. Normally I prefer playing games in 60 fps stability but Crysis 2 was an exception. If I can maintain a 45-50 stability it would be amazing.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Been playing The War Z at 1440p for the past couple of weeks.
> It's a shame I'm not allowed to take screenshots and post them, this game is stunning. It reminds me of Stalker in regards to the environment and graphics, loads of foliage.
> Also, does anyone else have to turn the brightness all the way down when not in a game? When I'm on a heavily white page (Facebook, OCN, Google) the brightness destroys my retinas. I only have the brightness on full when gaming.


considering you can stream it on twitch... still can take screen shots??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My new year gift to myself will 100% be a 670 4gb. I believe 670 4GB SLI will be good to go for the next 2 years at least in 1440p. That being said I still doubt I will have a 60 fps stability in Crysis 2 with all the mods. With my single 670 I saw dips to lower 30s or higher 20s with everything maxed with every single official texture pack and stuff like that. However Crysis 2 is still smooth to play with 45 fps. Normally I prefer playing games in 60 fps stability but Crysis 2 was an exception. If I can maintain a 45-50 stability it would be amazing.


If your not going surround yes. With that being said, soon as 7 series come out i'm selling my 670's just to be able to get even more fps at my resolution.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 720p? Man the difference between your previous experience and 1440p will be like day and night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Skyrim is 100% playable with 1 670 but I want a maximum setting with 60 fps experience and I couldn't get it. I had to lower 1-2 settings but the game still looked like a dream. But if you don't need 60 fps stable and most people don't than yeah 1440p 670 and skyrim is a great combination.
> 
> I am also like you. One day I want to go 670 SLI, the next day wait for 7xx
> Actually not getting hammered itself but towards 7950 CF. I was shocked at some testing results at such a resolution. 5760*1440p the difference between 680 SLI and 7950 CF was suprising. Which made me worried if a 2nd 670 would be good for 1440p or not.
> 
> My new year gift to myself will 100% be a 670 4gb. I believe 670 4GB SLI will be good to go for the next 2 years at least in 1440p. That being said I still doubt I will have a 60 fps stability in Crysis 2 with all the mods. With my single 670 I saw dips to lower 30s or higher 20s with everything maxed with every single official texture pack and stuff like that. However Crysis 2 is still smooth to play with 45 fps. Normally I prefer playing games in 60 fps stability but Crysis 2 was an exception. If I can maintain a 45-50 stability it would be amazing.


Your right 720p to 1440p is night and day difference lol. Yeah i was thinking of going sli then thought to my self not that long of a wait for the new cards to come out so i better play it safe and see. Once the new cards are out if i should stick to gtx 670 sli or buy the new cards and go sli or crossfire. I could have bought the 7970 ghz model with the price i paid for the gtx 670 but i wanted something less power hungry and less noise since i wont be going water cooling my cards any time soon. But i do some time think it would have been better to go for the 7970 ghz model with a high res screen of a 1440p. Do you guys think i should sell the gtx 670 and go for the 7970 ghz model cause my replacement should be a brand new box sealed. I cant make up my mind now lol


----------



## Azefore

Skyrim with moderate amount of mods should handle just fine with one 670, even the 2gb if there is even a noticable difference between the vram models. Just keep AA @ 2 or off and you should never dip below 55 at possible lowest, it has been a while since I tried with one card but I remember it running @ 60fps the majority if not all the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> But i do some time think it would have been better to go for the 7970 ghz model with a high res screen of a 1440p. Do you guys think i should sell the gtx 670 and go for the 7970 ghz model cause my replacement should be a brand new box sealed. I cant make up my mind now lol


I wouldn't change this late in the game, not when we're seeing new GPUs in 'months' time, for the slight benefit it'll just be over-shadowed in the long run with the 7xx series or 8xxxx series. Also that and a ghz edition is 680 money.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 2-2.5 inches? God man..your eyes must be horrible.


Haha, corrected it thnx


----------



## Hamy144

Finally got some time to play on some of my 1440p goodness








Dayz is not the most visually beautiful game but 1440p does give it a better look for sure.


Spoiler: Big Pics!



Airstrip!

Those pesky zombies are sneaky









Slottin' a few from the tower

A wild boar appears on my ventures!

I have some fans









Centre of Cherno

Welcoming party!

Close call!

Putting the last one down


----------



## Razzal




----------



## FlyingSolo

This is for anyone else thinking about 4k monitor and not upgrading to a 1440p and waiting to upgrade to a 2160p when release. Well check this out the price is crazy. You can buy a brand new car from the show room lol

http://www.3dbroadcastsales.com/products/TVLogic-LUM%252d560W-56-inch-4K-Monitor-.html


----------



## Descadent

LG's 4k oled tv comes out soon and it's $20k


----------



## .Griff.

Some Battlefield 1942 screenshots -









It's free at the moment on Origin and brings back some very fond memories. Back in 2002 this was my first real introduction to multiplayer FPS. I could easily spend 10 hours a day playing it and not get bored. Never really had the same affinity with a game since.


----------



## 17mayis

Achieva ShiMian QH270-IPSMS driven by GTX 680


----------



## judi924

I love posting screenshots. Here's some from Dishonored:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://imgur.com/tRX2W




http://imgur.com/PWFXd




http://imgur.com/yx59t




http://imgur.com/VUo4s




http://imgur.com/Sh82W




http://imgur.com/LHa2F




http://imgur.com/uOdjL




http://imgur.com/azIyJ




http://imgur.com/ii8T2




http://imgur.com/eEIOT




http://imgur.com/N4unK




http://imgur.com/sZezM




http://imgur.com/14I83




http://imgur.com/azlfY




http://imgur.com/0HvSr




http://imgur.com/MbzKS




http://imgur.com/3B1q6


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guys does any one know. Am still waiting for my monitor but say i get one with a yellow tint and then i use someones profile that they had the same yellow tint. Now say i bought another 2 monitors and they both have blue tint. Then the profile wont work right since you can only add one profile to all three monitors is this right


----------



## frankietown

hey guys! i just received my monitor.. first high resolution monitor i owned. i have played in majority of my life with 1280x1024 and 1366x768. (i was able to borrow my dad's 1080p from time to time)

so you can only imagine how happy i am! i got the Overlord Tempest X270SE

here are a few photos of it in the dark..the logo doesn't show hehe. i shall try to update with screenshots with games when i can!!





^_^


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys does any one know. Am still waiting for my monitor but say i get one with a yellow tint and then i use someones profile that they had the same yellow tint. Now say i bought another 2 monitors and they both have blue tint. Then the profile wont work right since you can only add one profile to all three monitors is this right


I believe you can use different color profiles for each monitor, at least that is how it seemed to be when I applied a profile to one of mine.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I believe you can use different color profiles for each monitor, at least that is how it seemed to be when I applied a profile to one of mine.


By any chance do you have 2 or 3 monitors and did you try to add two or three diffrent profile for each monitor


----------



## s1rrah

I've been doing 1440p now for about a month and no way can I go back to 1080p. The gaming is amazing at this res...

Monitor: Samsung S27A850D
GPU: GTX 670 4GB

...

So far, my main observations:

1. A 3/4GB card *really* is better than a 2GB card. When I first got the Samsung 850D monitor, I had a GTX580 2GB card. It played fairly well at 1440p, better than I thought it would, for sure ... but in Skyrim (heavily modded Skyrim) it would regularly do the stutter dance here and there and in areas with lots of textures.

After I switched to a GTX670 4GB card, the difference was quite noticeable in regards to reduction of hiccups and stuttering. The 670 card being way more fluid and consistent. So far, I haven't found a game that makes it work too hard (Mostly play Skyrim, Dragon Age 2, Syndicate and the Freespace 2 Open mod).

Also, when I had the GTX 580 2GB card, I would get some strange OpenGL error messages when playing Freespace 2 Open at 1440p and with all the high res visuals (mediaVPS) enabled, resulting in my having to back down some of the quality/texture settings to play at all. Once I got the 4GB :

...

*Freespace 2 Open @ 1440p / all MediaVPS enabled / Single GTX 670 4GB*





...

Also, for those who might be interested in how Skyrim plays at 1440p and with a GTX 580 2GB:

*Skyrim @ 1440p / "High" settings / Single GTX 580 2GB*





...

...

...

And some Sammy Pr0N:

...



...



....

Best monitor ever. Was going to go with the 970 but can't live without VESA mounts. Also considered Korean but wanted all the pro level color management options, OSD functionality and warranty and all. I took the first 850D back cause of backlight bleed (local from MicroCenter) but luckily, my second one was perfect.

....


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I believe you can use different color profiles for each monitor, at least that is how it seemed to be when I applied a profile to one of mine.


This should work as long as your not in nvidia surround, I'm unsure of ATI. For me I have to calibrate all three 1440p monitors as a whole which means my ACD and right crossover are calibrated correctly but left crossover is yellow tinted with the same calibration. Very frustrating


----------



## frankietown

btw how do u guys correctly do color profiles? i tried adding one and it turned my monitor yellowish and dark.

do i install a color profile and THEN callibrate it?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> btw how do u guys correctly do color profiles? i tried adding one and it turned my monitor yellowish and dark.
> do i install a color profile and THEN callibrate it?


To make your own you manually calibrate with windows built in calibration tool for free, however to do it right and for your own specific panel you need calibrator such as a Datacolor Sypder4pro, x-rtie models, or colormunkis. You can buy new or used, older models as well. An alternative is a calibration DVD/software for using your eyes as judgement.

To answer your second half of your question: The color profile IS the calibrated profile for the monitor, no calibration needed after but because of the nature of the displays the factory settings/colors will be different for every panel thus when you apply that calibrated color profile it gives you the "yellowish and dark" tinting. Meaning the display the profile was made for had a presumably over done gamma level and a bit of blue tint to start with.


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> To make your own you manually calibrate with windows built in calibration tool for free, however to do it right and for your own specific panel you need calibrator such as a Datacolor Sypder4pro, x-rtie models, or colormunkis. You can buy new or used, older models as well. An alternative is a calibration DVD/software for using your eyes as judgement.
> To answer your second half of your question: The color profile IS the calibrated profile for the monitor, no calibration needed after but because of the nature of the displays the factory settings/colors will be different for every panel thus when you apply that calibrated color profile it gives you the "yellowish and dark" tinting. Meaning the display the profile was made for had a presumably over done gamma level and a bit of blue tint to start with.


but it also seem less bright for some reason. hmm.. i guess i should test it within a game first before i judge colors.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> but it also seem less bright for some reason. hmm.. i guess i should test it within a game first before i judge colors.


Aye the calibration profile includes gamma which I stated, that can in itself make the picture dimmer and brighter based off the setting


----------



## elzhi

Dell U2711

i love the massive res (foobar is always open







).


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dell U2711
> i love the massive res (foobar is always open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


How happy are you with it? I might get one in few days.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> 
> Only 3 ZR30w owners so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me plz!


Welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I can't even join the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 2x HP ZR22w and an HP ZR2240w, all 3 are 1920x1080p, though since I'm using them in Portrait mode, my current resolution is (3240x1920). That technically is over the 1440p requirement.


Yeah It is over the 1440p requirement but we also require at least 1 1440p capable monitor. If there is surround there needs to be at least 1 1440p monitor. In the first few posts of this thread there was even one dude with a kick ass monitor system. He put 5 1080p monitors in portrait and although it was awesome, still because of the lack of 1440p monitor I couldn't add him to the club.... Man we are so posh.







Thinking of doing 1440p surround one day?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judi924*
> 
> Here's Mine (Yamakasi Catleap Q270):
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/rb9Gj


Added and welcome. I believe this is the first White Yamakasi in the club. How is it for you?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzal*


Welcome and added









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Some Battlefield 1942 screenshots -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's free at the moment on Origin and brings back some very fond memories. Back in 2002 this was my first real introduction to multiplayer FPS. I could easily spend 10 hours a day playing it and not get bored. Never really had the same affinity with a game since.


Haha lol. I believe I never played 1942 but played battlefield 2. Still nice throw back. Added them to the list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> 
> Achieva ShiMian QH270-IPSMS driven by GTX 680


Welcome hocam







Added you to the list. GS 4 ever by the way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judi924*
> 
> I love posting screenshots. Here's some from Dishonored:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tRX2W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PWFXd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yx59t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VUo4s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Sh82W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/LHa2F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uOdjL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/azIyJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ii8T2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eEIOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/N4unK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/sZezM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/14I83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/azlfY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0HvSr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MbzKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3B1q6


I still need to finish this game. Thanks for the screenshots. Added them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> hey guys! i just received my monitor.. first high resolution monitor i owned. i have played in majority of my life with 1280x1024 and 1366x768. (i was able to borrow my dad's 1080p from time to time)
> so you can only imagine how happy i am! i got the Overlord Tempest X270SE
> here are a few photos of it in the dark..the logo doesn't show hehe. i shall try to update with screenshots with games when i can!!
> 
> 
> ^_^


Welcome and added.  Although we require a name written on the monitor since you are providing a link to this thread, I will accept this picture,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I've been doing 1440p now for about a month and no way can I go back to 1080p. The gaming is amazing at this res...
> Monitor: Samsung S27A850D
> GPU: GTX 670 4GB
> ...
> So far, my main observations:
> 1. A 3/4GB card *really* is better than a 2GB card. When I first got the Samsung 850D monitor, I had a GTX580 2GB card. It played fairly well at 1440p, better than I thought it would, for sure ... but in Skyrim (heavily modded Skyrim) it would regularly do the stutter dance here and there and in areas with lots of textures.
> After I switched to a GTX670 4GB card, the difference was quite noticeable in regards to reduction of hiccups and stuttering. The 670 card being way more fluid and consistent. So far, I haven't found a game that makes it work too hard (Mostly play Skyrim, Dragon Age 2, Syndicate and the Freespace 2 Open mod).
> Also, when I had the GTX 580 2GB card, I would get some strange OpenGL error messages when playing Freespace 2 Open at 1440p and with all the high res visuals (mediaVPS) enabled, resulting in my having to back down some of the quality/texture settings to play at all. Once I got the 4GB :
> ...
> *Freespace 2 Open @ 1440p / all MediaVPS enabled / Single GTX 670 4GB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Also, for those who might be interested in how Skyrim plays at 1440p and with a GTX 580 2GB:
> *Skyrim @ 1440p / "High" settings / Single GTX 580 2GB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> And some Sammy Pr0N:
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ....
> Best monitor ever. Was going to go with the 970 but can't live without VESA mounts. Also considered Korean but wanted all the pro level color management options, OSD functionality and warranty and all. I took the first 850D back cause of backlight bleed (local from MicroCenter) but luckily, my second one was perfect.
> ....


Actually it seems that 1440p videos might get more in the future. I will add your videos to a new list I will create later tomorrow. Nice videos. I am sure most people would like to see games in 1440p too. BTW, I added you to the club because you obviously have a 1440p panel, but still nickname on the monitor is required. However as I said, I still added you to the club.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dell U2711
> i love the massive res (foobar is always open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Welcome and added to the club


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> This should work as long as your not in nvidia surround, I'm unsure of ATI. For me I have to calibrate all three 1440p monitors as a whole which means my ACD and right crossover are calibrated correctly but left crossover is yellow tinted with the same calibration. Very frustrating


Damn that means all 3 monitors have to be the same color tinted for the profile to work. I guess you have to be lucky to get all 3 monitors of the same color tint Or just ask them to give you the same color tint as your other monitor. Thanks


----------



## Qu1ckset

Wow im loving the casing/stand that comes with the Samsung S27A850D, to bad the reviews say the pls doesnt out due the ips screens otherwise id prolly buy it...


----------



## MoMurda

Got a Achieva ShiMian QH270-IPSMS for 80 bucks shipped last week.







So happy it worked, now to sell off my 120hz monitor, and 1200p monitor.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Wow im loving the casing/stand that comes with the Samsung S27A850D, to bad the reviews say the pls doesnt out due the ips screens otherwise id prolly buy it...




FYI ... that is not the actual stand for the Samsung ... I'm using a third party desktop arm/mount called an Ergotron Neoflex; it attaches to the VESA standard bolt pattern on the back 850D panel.

That said, the 850D stock stand is actually really good ... allowing all basic ranges of movemnt ... but the ergotron is way more flexible and allows for better desktop management.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Damn that means all 3 monitors have to be the same color tinted for the profile to work. I guess you have to be lucky to get all 3 monitors of the same color tint Or just ask them to give you the same color tint as your other monitor. Thanks


Correct, however I believe it's different if you choose "activate all displays" instead of setup surround. Then you could have 3 different profiles, one for each monitor. You'd just need to switch to surround and back everytime you wanted to play a game lol


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Ok so I am getting a 1440p monitor. However I have a GTX 560 at the moment and am planning on upgrading during black friday. I will have about ~300 USD for a GPU upgrade and was wondering what would be my best bet performance wise. I don't play many games with my man game being Dota 2 right now. I would like the card to be able to run the 1440p and a 1080p monitor if possible. Can I do this or will I only be able to have the 1440p monitor going. Thanks!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Correct, however I believe it's different if you choose "activate all displays" instead of setup surround. Then you could have 3 different profiles, one for each monitor. You'd just need to switch to surround and back everytime you wanted to play a game lol


Lol that's a pain in the ass. Hopefully i should be joining the club on friday unless it comes magically fast from korea to uk in 7 hours. Which i highly don't think so plus my replacement card should be hear in about 7 hours or so. I really hope i don't get over charged from ups customs charge etc


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> 
> FYI ... that is not the actual stand for the Samsung ... I'm using a third party desktop arm/mount called an Ergotron Neoflex; it attaches to the VESA standard bolt pattern on the back 850D panel.
> That said, the 850D stock stand is actually really good ... allowing all basic ranges of movemnt ... but the ergotron is way more flexible and allows for better desktop management.


+1 for Ergotron. They make a solid, affordable stand.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Ok so I am getting a 1440p monitor. However I have a GTX 560 at the moment and am planning on upgrading during black friday. I will have about ~300 USD for a GPU upgrade and was wondering what would be my best bet performance wise. I don't play many games with my man game being Dota 2 right now. I would like the card to be able to run the 1440p and a 1080p monitor if possible. Can I do this or will I only be able to have the 1440p monitor going. Thanks!


I would strongly suggest getting either a second 560ti or investing in possibly a GTX 670. I believe the SLI 560s will give you better performance but the 670 better upgradability in the future. I am running my U2711 on my 460s and they are already starting to show their age in some games if I want to run at higher graphics.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Ok so I am getting a 1440p monitor. However I have a GTX 560 at the moment and am planning on upgrading during black friday. I will have about ~300 USD for a GPU upgrade and was wondering what would be my best bet performance wise. I don't play many games with my man game being Dota 2 right now. I would like the card to be able to run the 1440p and a 1080p monitor if possible. Can I do this or will I only be able to have the 1440p monitor going. Thanks!


I noticed a rather significant difference upgrading from a GTX 580 2GB card to my current GTX 670 4GB. The 580 did pretty dang good, actually at 1440p but would stutter pretty bad here in there in certain high texture games.

And as already stated, a single GTX 670 4GB would be a much wiser upgrade considering a solid upgrade path...


----------



## Leyaena

I'd be interested in joining with my Dell U2713HM, which truly is an awesome monitor








My GPU's a reference EVGA GTX670, 2gb model.

I'll update this post with a picture for proof when I get home from work.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> 
> FYI ... that is not the actual stand for the Samsung ... I'm using a third party desktop arm/mount called an Ergotron Neoflex; it attaches to the VESA standard bolt pattern on the back 850D panel.
> That said, the 850D stock stand is actually really good ... allowing all basic ranges of movemnt ... but the ergotron is way more flexible and allows for better desktop management.


Lol no no, I knew yours wasn't the one that came with your monitor, I googled pics of your model and saw the stock stand and really liked it, I wonder when Samsung will launch a refresh of there monitors


----------



## shilka

I got a Asus PB278Q a few days ago and i have to say it's amazing for gaming its much better then 1080P/1200P only trouble i have is that i cant max everything out in some games with 2560x1440 for that i need another GTX 680 and i dont have the money for that

My 1440P Benchmarks

F.E.A.R. 1 DX 9 2560x1440 4xAA = 163 FPS

Section 8 DX 9 2560x1440 = 108 FPS

Street Fighter IV DX 9 2560x1440 16xQAA = 207 FPS

Company Of Heroes DX 10 2560x1440 16xQCSAA = 116 FPS

Crysis DX 10 2560x1440 GPU Test 16xQAA = 34 FPS
Crysis DX 10 2560x1440 CPU Test 16xQAA = 32 FPS
Crysis DX 10 2560x1440 Harbor Test 16xQAA = 29 FPS

Devil May Cry 4 DX 10 1920x1200 Test 1 16xQAA = 229 FPS
Devil May Cry 4 DX 10 1920x1200 Test 2 16xQAA = 166 FPS
Devil May Cry 4 DX 10 1920x1200 Test 3 16xQAA = 254 FPS
Devil May Cry 4 DX 10 1920x1200 Test 4 16xQAA = 194 FPS

Far Cry 2 DX 10 2560x1440 Ranch short 8xAA = 91 FPS
Far Cry 2 DX 10 2560x1440 Ranch Medium 8xAA = 94 FPS
Far Cry 2 DX 10 2560x1440 Ranch Long 8xAA = 92 FPS
Far Cry 2 DX 10 2560x1440 Action Scene 8xAA = 75 FPS

HAWX 1 DX 10 2560x1440 8xAA = 105 FPS

Just Cause 2 DX 10 2560x1440 Dark Tower 32xCSAA = 43 FPS
Just Cause 2 DX 10 2560x1440 Desert Sunrise 32xCSAA = 56 FPS
Just Cause 2 DX 10 2560x1440 concrete jungle 32xCSAA = 37 FPS

Resident Evil 5 Scene 1 DX 10 2560x1440 16xCQAA = 99 FPS
Resident Evil 5 Scene 2 DX 10 2560x1440 16xCQAA = 97 FPS
Resident Evil 5 Scene 3 DX 10 2560x1440 16xCQAA = 89 FPS
Resident Evil 5 Scene 4 DX 10 2560x1440 16xCQAA = 96 FPS

World In Conflict DX 10 2560x1440 16xCSAA = 57 FPS

Dirt 2 DX 11 2560x1440 8XQCSAA = 89 FPS

Dirt 3 DX 11 2560x1440 16xCSAA = 67 FPS

Lost Planet 2 Test A Scene 1 DX 11 2560x1440 32xCSAA = 53 FPS
Lost Planet 2 Test A Scene 2 DX 11 2560x1440 32xCSAA = 61 FPS
Lost Planet 2 Test A Scene 3 DX 11 2560x1440 32xCSAA = 64 FPS
Lost Planet 2 Test B DX 11 2560x1440 32xCSAA = 51 FPS

stalker call of pripyat DX 11 2560x1440 4xAA Day = 85 FPS
stalker call of pripyat DX 11 2560x1440 4xAA Night = 78 FPS
stalker call of pripyat DX 11 2560x1440 4xAA Rain = 81 FPS
stalker call of pripyat DX 11 2560x1440 4xAA Sun = 79 FPS

Heaven Benchmark v3.0 Basic

FPS:33.2
Scores:836
Min FPS:5.2
Max FPS:84.2

Hardware
Binary: Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1600 Release Mar 7 2012
Operating system:Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz
CPU flags:3599MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE41 SSE42 HTT
GPU model:NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 9.18.13.697 2048Mb

Settings
Render:direct3d11
Mode:2560x1440
Anti aliasing: 8xAA fullscreen
Shaders:high
Textures:high
Filter:trilinear
Anisotropy:16x
Occlusion:enabled
Refraction:enabled
Volumetric:enabled
Tessellation:extreme


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Lol no no, I knew yours wasn't the one that came with your monitor, I googled pics of your model and saw the stock stand and really liked it, I wonder when Samsung will launch a refresh of there monitors


It's all good.

Also .. as you mentioned PLS vs IPS ...

I agree that reviews don't show PLS to have a marked advantage over IPS panels ... but they *do* confirm that they are on par with one another.

That said .. and having purchased a Dell U2711 (an IPS panel) prior to my current Samsung 850D ... I much prefer the Samsung panel. First and foremost because the game play is quite noticeably better on the Samsung. The Dell U2711 was okay ... playable and all but there was a very noticeable "smearing" to the trailing images during movement ... this especially bugged me in Skyrim outdoor areas where lots of trees were present. The blur/smearing was annoying. Wheareas, the Samsung's input response and especially the trailing smears/blurring is reduced to almost non existent. Just speaking of gaming, I can personally verify that the performance is better on the Samsung 850D (and also the 970D, which I had too but returned in favor of the 850D).

Also, I prefer the whites of the PLS panel. I'm not sure if this is due to the SEMI GLOSSY coating on the Samsung or something inherent to the PLS technology but the Dell seemed almost "off white" or something ... and the Dell's very heavy anti-glare coating bugged the crap out of as text seemed less crisp and everything seemed to be like looking through a filter. The semi gloss screen of the 850D (also the new Asus PB278Q which uses a Samsung PLS panel), to my eye, is the perfect medium point between the annoying reflections of a full glossy screen and the annoying haze effect of the regular anti-gloss screens.

Otherwise, though ... I found the general color performance to be identical between the IPS and PLS screens.

I've read quite a few good things about the new Asus PLS panel but I've also read around that it's utilization of PWM control of the backlight dimming causes some noticeable image flicker for some users.

For whatever reason, in both the Samsung 970D and the 850D ... I've noticed zero flicker ...

Just some info ...

Best.
.joel


----------



## IcedEarth

To be fair I think at this level of quality, it really mostly comes down to personal experience and personal interpretation.

I have had no issues with smearing on my IPS panel, I do tend to agree in regards to the whites though, they're not really 'pure white' but they're white enough to make my eyes hurt when the brightness is on full so I can't complain.









I love the black levels on this IPS panel and I tend to agree that glossy panels seem to give better clarity and an overall better perception of quality. Some people do however point blank refuse to buy a screen that is glossy, because to them it is virtually unusable.

I think in the end, it all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## jojoenglish85

My monitor is freaking sweet, placing another order very very soon, like next week for two more


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> To be fair I think at this level of quality, it really mostly comes down to personal experience and personal interpretation. .e.


I agree.

And for the most part I was discussing specifically the U2711 and the Samsung 850D ... as IPS, in general, are just as capable in regards to gaming as are PLS and in many cases, much better ... (speaking of input lag/response times, etc.)

But the Dell U2711, specifically, is def a technically "slower" monitor than the 850D (or the new Asus panel) as it's simply engineered differently.

Just wanted to clarify that I wasn't speaking of IPS in general ... hell ... many of the Korean IPS monitors are, technically, a good deal faster than the Samsung 850D PLS panel ... simply due to mechanical engineering chocies. I mean, I have to be honest ... I personally would *love* to see 120hz on my panel but that will have to wait for the next upgrade cycle.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I'd be interested in joining with my Dell U2713HM, which truly is an awesome monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU's a reference EVGA GTX670, 2gb model.
> I'll update this post with a picture for proof when I get home from work.


Here's the pictures!




Can I come in?


----------



## Layo

Haha, dell U2713HM, how do you like it? I'm getting one very soon.


----------



## Leyaena

I love mine, it was everything I expected and more. The colors and viewing angles blow my older screens out of the water, the build quality and mount are awesome, and moving to 1440p was every bit as big a leap as it was from 720p to 1080p. All in all I'm very impressed with this monitor, and would warmly recommend it to anyone considering buying one









As an aside, I'm running mine at 75Hz without any issues, though I haven't tried going any higher to see how high I can get it.


----------



## Layo

Right, will get one soon







. Couldn't decide between this and U2711 which was on sale for same price as 2713hm but the 2711 has bad backlight, way more heat and powerconsumption. Only plus was the 1 bil colours which I would probably not even notice.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> To be fair I think at this level of quality, it really mostly comes down to personal experience and personal interpretation.
> I have had no issues with smearing on my IPS panel, I do tend to agree in regards to the whites though, they're not really 'pure white' but they're white enough to make my eyes hurt when the brightness is on full so I can't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the black levels on this IPS panel and I tend to agree that glossy panels seem to give better clarity and an overall better perception of quality. Some people do however point blank refuse to buy a screen that is glossy, because to them it is virtually unusable.
> I think in the end, it all comes down to personal preference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I agree.
> And for the most part I was discussing specifically the U2711 and the Samsung 850D ... as IPS, in general, are just as capable in regards to gaming as are PLS and in many cases, much better ... (speaking of input lag/response times, etc.)
> But the Dell U2711, specifically, is def a technically "slower" monitor than the 850D (or the new Asus panel) as it's simply engineered differently.
> Just wanted to clarify that I wasn't speaking of IPS in general ... hell ... many of the Korean IPS monitors are, technically, a good deal faster than the Samsung 850D PLS panel ... simply due to mechanical engineering chocies. I mean, I have to be honest ... I personally would *love* to see 120hz on my panel but that will have to wait for the next upgrade cycle.


I used to own the Dell U3011 and i thought it was the greatest thing at first compared to the regular 1080p lcd panels i had, but the shiny anti glare took some getting used to, but now that i have my glossy Crossover 27Q, i dont think i will ever buy a anti glare coated panel, my korean ips panel looks amazing and the best part is i only paid $420, id love to try the samsung, but the $800-$900 pricetag doesn't make it work it to try something fairly easy, i really hope these korean panels start bringing down the price of OEM screens like Samsung, Dell, HP, and Apple.

I really hope these 4k monitors hit the mainstream market in the next two years, so it will give me a reason to completely revamp my system!


----------



## Leyaena

If you're gaming, you'll definitely want to get the U2713HM over the U2711, I did some research on both of them because I was considering the same monitors









On a different note, I got a question about how to overclock your monitor, so I wrote up a short guide (this is for Nvidia cards, though I'm sure there will be something similar in the AMD control panel);

If you open up the Nvidia Control Panel, and go to the Change resolution tab under Display, there will be a button labeled 'Customise' underneath your available resolutions. If you click that one, a new window will open, which has a button labeled 'Create custom resolution'. When clicking this button, a warning may appear to to tell you to be careful, just click accept and proceed to the next screen. Now this screen is where the fun starts, here you can set your resolution and refresh rate manually, so just change the settings you would like to (2560 for horizontal, 1440 for vertical, and (for example) 75 for refresh rate). Now you can click the Test button, and if it works you should get a popup with a countdown timer asking you if you want to save this resolution. Just do this, and you're set. For future use, you can find your new resolution under a 'Custom' header in the Change resolution tab of Nvidia Control Panel.

Hope this helps you guys!


----------



## Layo

Yup, I'm getting the U2713HM on 95%. I did SO MUCH research about everything, even korean monitors.
Ended up with "I can afford it and I will have more then enough for what I could possibly want", 3 year warranty, quality. Had a lot of discussion with myself if I should either get 24' 1080p possibly 120hz and wait for 1440p to go down with price or higher resolution. Decided to buy this screen, use it for around 5 years and see if the prices on (?) 2500p+ monitors are going to be reasonable.


----------



## shilka

No one here is talking about the Asus PB278Q what do you all hate Asus or something???


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No one here is talking about the Asus PB278Q what do you all hate Asus or something???


Lol I like their components, that one's a bit chunky even compared to my Apple, do like the offering though aesthetics aside, pre calibrated to decent levels and good connectivity options


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No one here is talking about the Asus PB278Q what do you all hate Asus or something???


I got mine on Tuesday. I found one at a local NCIX and price matched it down to $687. I'd be afraid to order a monitor online, WAY to much hassle to deal with if there were an issue. It's true that it's a boxy, 'utilitarian' looking thing but I also have Zero complaints. There were no issues with dead pixels or backlight bleed (I'm sure there is some, but I can't see it), to my eye the colors are good, screen 'looks' uniform, no problems from the PWM, no issues for me . I've heard about the U2713 having some issues with image retention as well as a 'screen door' pattern appearing. The Samsung 850 would have been $165 more expensive where I am. Eventually though, I'm sure that I'll eventually give in to the temptation that is THIS damn thing.

But yeah, the Asus is solid.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I got mine on Tuesday. I found one at a local NCIX and price matched it down to $687. I'd be afraid to order a monitor online, WAY to much hassle to deal with if there were an issue. It's true that it's a boxy, 'utilitarian' looking thing but I also have Zero complaints. There were no issues with dead pixels or backlight bleed (I'm sure there is some, but I can't see it), to my eye the colors are good, screen 'looks' uniform, no problems from the PWM, no issues for me . I've heard about the U2713 having some issues with image retention as well as a 'screen door' pattern appearing. The Samsung 850 would have been $165 more expensive where I am. Eventually though, I'm sure that I'll eventually give in to the temptation that is THIS damn thing.
> But yeah, the Asus is solid.


I still don't think I could touch a monitor at that price point with a half wobbly stand and no vesa abilities tbh. Should have function to take stand off and run connectivity/power separately as run offs so you can still keep that smexy bezel and such


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> *no problems from the PWM*


Any detail you can go into on this? Are you able to see CCFL flicker on older LCD displays? I can see the flicker on mine on solid colors and it drives me insane when I do notice it. Which is why I am leery of PWM LED backlighting.

I've also got sparkly/dirty AG coating. How is the Asus in that regard?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I used to own the Dell U3011 and i thought it was the greatest thing at first compared to the regular 1080p lcd panels i had, but the shiny anti glare took some getting used to, but now that i have my glossy Crossover 27Q, i dont think i will ever buy a anti glare coated panel, my korean ips panel looks amazing and the best part is i only paid $420, id love to try the samsung, but the $800-$900 pricetag doesn't make it work it to try something fairly easy, i really hope these korean panels start bringing down the price of OEM screens like Samsung, Dell, HP, and Apple.
> I really hope these 4k monitors hit the mainstream market in the next two years, so it will give me a reason to completely revamp my system!


After a bit of researching, I'm going to buy one of the Korean IPS as well ... just want to find the one that's best for overclocking as I'm super curious about running 1440p at 100hz+ if possible. The price is just too ridiculous not to try out ... and a local resell shouldn't be too difficult here in Houston ...


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Any detail you can go into on this? Are you able to see CCFL flicker on older LCD displays? I can see the flicker on mine on solid colors and it drives me insane when I do notice it. Which is why I am leery of PWM LED backlighting.
> I've also got sparkly/dirty AG coating. How is the Asus in that regard?


Zinfinion, as for the AG, there's just no issue with that. Bear in mind I don't think I've ever seen the Dells to compare, but with that being said I really have to believe that this panel doesn't have that same AG issue. The screen is just 'matte', no AG Sparkle and no glare (barring a strong direct light hitting the screen, of course).

In terms of what I'm able to see regarding flicker, well, I dunno. I've only had a rig for 2 years now. My first two monitors were 24" Samsung Syncmasters and they also looked fine with me. I don't know if I've been in front of a monitor that had a noticeable CCFL flicker. I can say though that I do have very solid eye sight and (for what it's worth) am an art school grad with an eye for detail that might be a little more tuned than some.

For the particular monitor that I happened to end up with, I really think that the great majority of main stream users would have a hard time finding any particular fault. The monitor is what it advertises itself to be, I can say that much for mine. There are other monitors I'd rather have (Apple Thunderbolt and the Samsung I linked above) but they both run $1,000.

Azefore, I'm under the impression that the stand can be removed and the monitor can be mounted. Am I confused?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'm sure that I'll eventually give in to the temptation that is THIS damn thing.
> But yeah, the Asus is solid.


RE: the 970D ... I had it and the 850D at the same time about two months ago when I was first shopping around. It's really nice...perhaps just a bit better in overall panel backlight uniformity but otherwise, looked identical to my 850D. I prefer the SEMI-glossy screen of the 850D ... The 970D, even in a mostly dark room, was annoying in regards to reflections (I particularly don't want to see my own face looking back at me). Not to mention the absolutely horrid movement capabilities of the stock mount of the 970 which, though quite sexy in appearance, is still honestly the worst mount I've ever used. No swivel, no rotate...and wobbly as all get out. And the 970 does not allow 3rd part mounts via VESA compatibility either, so your stuck with the stock mount. It's unbelievable to me that Samsung would release a monitor like that with such shortcomings. To it's credit, however, the 970 did offer a bit more granular control of various color calibration settings via it's OCD and what not but the 850 is no slouch in regards to such and by far had the upper hand in ergonomics.

So I took the 970 back and kept the 850. In the end, unless you have a house made of glass and brushed aluminum (within which, the 970 would look really really good)...or need the ultra fine calibration settings of the 970, then I think the 850D is a better all around "value" as it's panel is just as good and "poppy" as the glossy 970 and the stock mounting mechanism is 1000x better than the 970 ... as well as also having VESA compatible mounting options.

The main issue I had in getting used to both, however was how *searingly* bright the PLS panels seem at first and at the default settings. Especially the whites, which are pretty hard to believe some times (one reviewer referred to them as "chemical" white). But once I found all the various controls and set it up, and after a bit of daily use, I never even know the difference.

I also found the black levels of (IPS and PLS for that matter) to be a dramatically different _interpretation_ of "black" than I was used to from TN panels. Personally, I still think the blacks are a bit more believable, a bit "blacker" if you will, on the decent TN panels. No matter the amount of calibration and OCD adjustments, on every IPS and PLS panel I've worked with, the notorious "GLOW" effect is still visible to me in all dark/black scenes. This is irregardless of my viewing distance and I consider it just a fact of the IPS/PLS technology. As I understand it, a few VERY high end IPS panels use a sort of polarization filter to negate this "glow" effect but certainly not in the gaming/recreational price points. I can totally understand why some big TN fans are always saying that IPS black levels actually look more like "grey levels" ... lol ... cause, it *really* is something that folks have to get used to (me anyway, and others I've talked with online).

But, as with the brightness issue, I have completely acclimated to the black level interpretation as well. I would, however, love to see a nice, affordable 1440p TN panel some day as well, though ...


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> After a bit of researching, I'm going to buy one of the Korean IPS as well ... just want to find the one that's best for overclocking as I'm super curious about running 1440p at 100hz+ if possible. The price is just too ridiculous not to try out ... and a local resell shouldn't be too difficult here in Houston ...


There is a company in the usa that just started selling the 120hz ips monitors, i cant remember for the life of my what there site or brand is, but im sure someone else in this thread will know


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Azefore, I'm under the impression that the stand can be removed and the monitor can be mounted. Am I confused?


I believe Azefore is referring to the Samsung S27B970D which as far as I know definitely cannot be dismounted from the base.

And thanks for the detailed reply about the PWM and AG. I think it will boil down to finding one in stock nearby since displays are such a crapshoot/hassle when ordering/returning online.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I believe Azefore is referring to the Samsung S27B970D which as far as I know definitely cannot be dismounted from the base.
> And thanks for the detailed reply about the PWM and AG. I think it will boil down to finding one in stock nearby since displays are such a crapshoot/hassle when ordering/returning online.


Oh, so I Was confused.

And yeah, it was worth the price differerence to me also to be able to just get in the car and run down to NCIX and walk out of the store with a box in hand, as opposed to sending a chunk of my checking account balance into the internet and hoping something with no dead pixels would show up. I've heard of enough of the Korean monitors blowing up after 2 months that I personally am willing to pay for the Asus brand and access to the NCIX where I bought the thing. I will say, If I were doing it over, I wouldn't buy the thing without getting the store to plug it in first. I think that's fair for an $800 purchase (after taxes and fees). It worked out though as I mentioned, my particular unit doesn't have any issues that I can see.

S1rrah, thanks for the feedback on the 970. I'm jonesing for one just a bit less after reading your review. I'll eventually upgrade my MoBo to a Z77 with a Thunderbolt port. I wonder if you have any thoughts on those monitors from Apple? I can't walk through an electronics store without spending a few minutes staring at one when they are displayed.

*Might as well add me to the High Res club, here's 'proof', sorry for the bad phone pic.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'm sure that I'll eventually give in to the temptation that is THIS damn thing.
> But yeah, the Asus is solid.


Those Samsungs are beautiful


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Those Samsungs are beautiful


That Yamaha tuner is beautiful.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> That Yamaha tuner is beautiful.


It was made in 1983, I got it off of Craig's for $175 in fantastic condition and really really like it


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> It was made in 1983, I got it off of Craig's for $175 in fantastic condition and really really like it


Excellent. Late 70's, early 80's are such great quality. And to get this back on topic, it looks like Walmart will be doing "site to store" shipping on the Asus soon, and they already do it on the Samsung 850 and 970.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> . I wonder if you have any thoughts on those monitors from Apple? I can't walk through an electronics store without spending a few minutes staring at one when they are displayed.[/IMG]


RE: Thunderbolt displays ...

I too always stop and gawk. They are really pretty designs. And I think they are VESA mount compatible, but not sure. I've read that the stock mount is sort of limited (don't think it pivots or rotates but research).

That said, I also know they use the same LG panels as the Korean monitors ... and like I've already mentioned, I dislike the full glossy screens as much as I dislike the full anti-glare coating on others. Really, the SEMI-glossy screen of the Asus PB278Q and the Samsung 850D makes SUCH a huge difference in useability to me, since it offers the same dramatic color performance/saturation as the full glossy screens while also solving that "haze" problem that full anti-glare coatings contribute. I would anticipate more vendors going the semi-gloss route in the future as it really is the best of both worlds.

But more than anything, the Thunderbolts are not nearly the gaming monitors as are the Korean models . .. with something like 10 to 12 sec response times. If I saw as dramatic of a difference as I did between the Dell U2711 and the Samsungs, then I'm sure the Thunderbolts would seem even more "smeary"/slow than did the Dell in comparison. Personally, I'd still take my Samsung 850D or an even faster, overclocked Korean monitor, over the Apple display (great looks not withstanding).

But they *are* pretty, though. That's for sure ... as is just about everything Apple releases. Say what you will about Apple ... but they really *do* have a crack industrial design department in regards to cosmetics.


----------



## Azefore

^

Aye you'd be correct with the limited stand







. VESA adapter, allbeit overpriced can be had for 100x100 mounting. However between my Crossovers and my Apple I still can't see a meaningfull difference if there is one between response times while gaming. Thankfully I've almost phased out gaming in my agenda so it works great for multimedia production. The new screen on the newest gen iMacs is as thin as the Samsung 9 series (from the looks of it) and there's a new method they used to cut out 70% of the reflections despite it still being an ultra glossy. I'm curious to see this in person. I'll definitely upgrade if that's the case.


----------



## IcedEarth

I have the LED-P Crossover with a fully functional stand for swivel, tilt and pivot.

Not one have I ever used any of that functionality.


----------



## Layo

Just a stupid question, but can you run all games at 2560x1440? Arn't some games limited to let's say 1080p?


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Just a stupid question, but can you run all games at 2560x1440? Arn't some games limited to let's say 1080p?


Ive not had a problem yet, but you most likely wont have a problem due to games being rendered in vector graphics over bitmap.
Even if a game was limited to 1920x1080 it would scale up to 2560x1440.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Just a stupid question, but can you run all games at 2560x1440? Arn't some games limited to let's say 1080p?


The vast majority of recent releases (anything DirectX 9 or above) can be run at pretty much whatever resolution you want, even completely oddball resolutions like 1920x800 for example.

There are a few exceptions, the only one I can think of offhand would be Toy Soldiers but it's a pretty shoddy port all around. As well, some games' UI scales poorly with higher resolutions, Krater for instance. The UI is a fixed size so it gets incredibly small as the resolution increases.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> The vast majority of recent releases (anything DirectX 9 or above) can be run at pretty much whatever resolution you want, even completely oddball resolutions like 1920x800 for example.


Also, ... most games can be modified via .ini or otherwise config files to play at resolutions not typically allowed via their software interfaces.

Doom 3, for instance plays fine at 2560 x 1440 but you have to specify it explicitly in a configuration file that is read at startup.

Freespace 2, a 1999 released, flight sim plays fine at 2560 x 1440 as well and via a similar method.

Just about any current day game, however, should allow for 1440p by default, though ...


----------



## Layo

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> I have the LED-P Crossover with a fully functional stand for swivel, tilt and pivot.
> Not one have I ever used any of that functionality.


I bet the height adjustment though yes?







Another one the Apple lacks


----------



## IcedEarth

Actually yeah, you're correct.

I did use the height adjustment. I'm not sure why all stands can't come with this sort of functionality.

If budget Korean monitors can provide it, it should be mandatory for all 'exclusive' versions including Dell and Apple. It shouldn't be too hard to create such a stand whilst still being aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Actually yeah, you're correct.
> I did use the height adjustment. I'm not sure why all stands can't come with this sort of functionality.
> If budget Korean monitors can provide it, it should be mandatory for all 'exclusive' versions including Dell and Apple. It shouldn't be too hard to create such a stand whilst still being aesthetically pleasing.


I concur, the stand on my Samsung F2380 has to be the best between the all the monitors I've spent time using, and most solid feeling despite being half plastic. Cost $180 new a couple years ago, I could see Apple MAYBE, very slight chance, having a problem with actually designing and milling out full brushed aluminum stands for the ACD but the Dell U2711 and the U2713HM (I believe) both have the same stand designs found in the 2007WFP and other ultra sharp series that came before. A tad heavy on the 2007wfp but gives you the full range of motions regardless.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Add Me


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn i didn't get lucky i have four stuck pixels. Plus the stand does not tilt on the left side and don't have a clue how to get the height adjustment working. Plus the back light does not go down it goes only a bit and not all the way to a black screen


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Damn i didn't get lucky i have four stuck pixels. Plus the stand does not tilt on the left side and don't have a clue how to get the height adjustment working. Plus the back light does not go down it goes only a bit and not all the way to a black screen


Sorry to hear about that, guess the OCN community isn't completely immune to the gray area in-between perfect pixels and doa's. However, one bit of good? news is that the Crossovers brightness dimmer doesn't allow you to go down to black/ultra dim backlighting like the ACD, not sure if U2711 or other Korean models do either.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Hello all I was looking at getting a 1440p monitor, however, I need 2 screens. I was curious if a single gtx 670 would be able to power both a 1440p monitor and 1080p monitor? I don't play many games at the moment besides Dota 2. Would I be be able to get 60+ fps on med/high settings with 2 monitors on the single gtx 670? Any insight would be great.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Sorry to hear about that, guess the OCN community isn't completely immune to the gray area in-between perfect pixels and doa's. However, one bit of good? news is that the Crossovers brightness dimmer doesn't allow you to go down to black/ultra dim backlighting like the ACD, not sure if U2711 or other Korean models do either.


Thanks for letting me know that. Plus the good news is i didn't pay no customs charge at all and my one came with UPS lol. apart from that all good. I have a yellow tint. Used a profile but that didn't make no difference tho that i can see. I have not gamed yet just installing skyrim mods now. So far its amazing tho what i paid for. Gonna do a lot more testing. Hopefully them stuck pixel goes away


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Hello all I was looking at getting a 1440p monitor, however, I need 2 screens. I was curious if a single gtx 670 would be able to power both a 1440p monitor and 1080p monitor? I don't play many games at the moment besides Dota 2. Would I be be able to get 60+ fps on med/high settings with 2 monitors on the single gtx 670? Any insight would be great.


A single GTX 670 should power through DOTA 2 like butter, however I think DOTA 2 is more cpu intensive as RTS games tend to be for the most part. I haven't played it before though, so take it with a grain of salt. Also for using both 1440p monitor and 1080p in conjunction sounds like an odd combination, don't believe it's possible with a game unless you stretch a windowed game across both and in which case you should be fine still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know that. Plus the good news is i didn't pay no customs charge at all and my one came with UPS lol. apart from that all good. I have a yellow tint. Used a profile but that didn't make no difference tho that i can see. I have not gamed yet just installing skyrim mods now. So far its amazing tho what i paid for. Gonna do a lot more testing. Hopefully them stuck pixel goes away


Aye np, also the yellow tint isn't always the color profiles doing unless it's screen wide I think. I have a 1.5mm yellow fringing on top/bottom edges of my crossovers that look to be physical rather than something correctable by calibration. In your case I'd just use windows color calibration till you find a better profile, your eyes should show you whatcha looking for to get rid of the yellow tint relatively easily. Glad your enjoying it though


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> A single GTX 670 should power through DOTA 2 like butter, however I think DOTA 2 is more cpu intensive as RTS games tend to be for the most part. I haven't played it before though, so take it with a grain of salt. Also for using both 1440p monitor and 1080p in conjunction sounds like an odd combination, don't believe it's possible with a game unless you stretch a windowed game across both and in which case you should be fine still.
> Aye np, also the yellow tint isn't always the color profiles doing unless it's screen wide I think. I have a 1.5mm yellow fringing on top/bottom edges of my crossovers that look to be physical rather than something correctable by calibration. In your case I'd just use windows color calibration till you find a better profile, your eyes should show you whatcha looking for to get rid of the yellow tint relatively easily. Glad your enjoying it though


I will be gaming on the 1440p monitor and use the 1080p monitor for web browsing/skype/music n such. Is that possible?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> A single GTX 670 should power through DOTA 2 like butter, however I think DOTA 2 is more cpu intensive as RTS games tend to be for the most part. I haven't played it before though, so take it with a grain of salt. Also for using both 1440p monitor and 1080p in conjunction sounds like an odd combination, don't believe it's possible with a game unless you stretch a windowed game across both and in which case you should be fine still.
> Aye np, also the yellow tint isn't always the color profiles doing unless it's screen wide I think. I have a 1.5mm yellow fringing on top/bottom edges of my crossovers that look to be physical rather than something correctable by calibration. In your case I'd just use windows color calibration till you find a better profile, your eyes should show you whatcha looking for to get rid of the yellow tint relatively easily. Glad your enjoying it though


Thanks. Gonna try that out. Probably am gonna ask for another stand cause this ones a bit messed up


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> I will be gaming on the 1440p monitor and use the 1080p monitor for web browsing/skype/music n such. Is that possible?


Ahh ok in that case yah, the 1080p wouldn't be taxing anything. Just make Dota 2 in video options go to windowed full screen and it'll allow you to jump to the 1080p monitor to do w/e needed without disturbing the game on the 1440p monitor.


----------



## King4x4

Can you add me please?


----------



## General121

Anyone have experience with Aurias (the monitor at microcenter)?


----------



## MoMurda

My Shimian is having that weird blank screen problem, How do I disassemble the monitor with the tempered glass?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> My Shimian is having that weird blank screen problem, How do I disassemble the monitor with the tempered glass?


I think someone opened there one up in the Shimian club check that out


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*


That really *is* a sweet looking stand. Very reminiscent of the stock Samsung 850D stand.


----------



## shilka

sory never mind


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> That really *is* a sweet looking stand. Very reminiscent of the stock Samsung 850D stand.


Aye, never saw the 850D's stand before, quick image search tells me it's the same thing with a little different top plastic housing and larger base. If I could I'd buy two more new F2380s if they were still produced and debezel all three. That or the 2 other later versions like the f2380MX which aren't sold in the US either lol. A man can dream of having those black levels in surround


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> A man can dream of having those black levels in surround


Indeed. Hell yeah.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Damn i didn't get lucky i have four stuck pixels. Plus the stand does not tilt on the left side and don't have a clue how to get the height adjustment working. Plus the back light does not go down it goes only a bit and not all the way to a black screen


1. 4 dead pixels is nothing. I have two and unless I look for them, I never even notice them. I'm not sure why you think 4 is a problem, but you will soon realise how insignificant they are during normal use.

2. Height adjustment works by removing the screw from the back of the stand. The screw is only put in for transportation purposes, you're meant to remove it and throw it away. The height adjustment is done on tension, so it is strong enough to hold its own position without re-inserting the screw. Again,. the screw is meant to be discarded upon set-up.

3. Back light, as explained previously isn't intended to turn off, it is only intended as a dimmer.

4. I'm not sure why your left tilt doesn't work, sorry.

So it seems to me that out of your 4 initial problems, only one of them is an actual problem, and that's your left tilt.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> 1. 4 dead pixels is nothing. I have two and unless I look for them, I never even notice them. I'm not sure why you think 4 is a problem, but you will soon realise how insignificant they are during normal use.
> 2. Height adjustment works by removing the screw from the back of the stand. The screw is only put in for transportation purposes, you're meant to remove it and throw it away. The height adjustment is done on tension, so it is strong enough to hold its own position without re-inserting the screw. Again,. the screw is meant to be discarded upon set-up.
> 3. Back light, as explained previously isn't intended to turn off, it is only intended as a dimmer.
> 4. I'm not sure why your left tilt doesn't work, sorry.
> So it seems to me that out of your 4 initial problems, only one of them is an actual problem, and that's your left tilt.


Thanks for letting me know. I have found out about the screw a little while ago lol. Now i have another problem tho I have about 7 to 9 stuck pixel on the left side of the screen there very small tho and you cant tell unless your face is right up to the monitor which i know i wont be doing that lol. Apart from that all fine and yeah the stand is the problem tho since the right side works all fine. Also one more thing i wanted to know is that when i go to screen resolution and go to advanced settings then go to monitor tab it says 59 hertz now when i change that to 60 hertz and apply then go back in there again its back to 59 hertz is that normal ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Here's the pictures!
> 
> 
> Can I come in?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Oh, so I Was confused.
> And yeah, it was worth the price differerence to me also to be able to just get in the car and run down to NCIX and walk out of the store with a box in hand, as opposed to sending a chunk of my checking account balance into the internet and hoping something with no dead pixels would show up. I've heard of enough of the Korean monitors blowing up after 2 months that I personally am willing to pay for the Asus brand and access to the NCIX where I bought the thing. I will say, If I were doing it over, I wouldn't buy the thing without getting the store to plug it in first. I think that's fair for an $800 purchase (after taxes and fees). It worked out though as I mentioned, my particular unit doesn't have any issues that I can see.
> S1rrah, thanks for the feedback on the 970. I'm jonesing for one just a bit less after reading your review. I'll eventually upgrade my MoBo to a Z77 with a Thunderbolt port. I wonder if you have any thoughts on those monitors from Apple? I can't walk through an electronics store without spending a few minutes staring at one when they are displayed.
> *Might as well add me to the High Res club, here's 'proof', sorry for the bad phone pic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Add Me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Can you add me please?


Hello guys welcome to the club 

You are all added.

@ King4x4

Great setup. Normally I require names with the monitor but I believe the reference in your build log. Still would be nice if you can send a picture with yoru name on it

@ If I forgot anyone please let me know and I will add you to the list.


----------



## iARDAs

Also I just finished FEAR3

It was a very fun experience in 1440p but not so long.

I started Half Life 2 episode 2 and so far the graphics are great.

SS will follow tomorrow.


----------



## BillOhio

^ Thanks Man


----------



## Layo

Getting the Dell U2713HM most likely next week, can't wait! Better be worth the ton of money.


----------



## shilka

Can i join?


----------



## Rayce185

What about downscaling? Is that eligible?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> What about downscaling? Is that eligible?


no


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no


There would need to be a 3040x1900 club for that.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Getting the Dell U2713HM most likely next week, can't wait! Better be worth the ton of money.


it'll be worth every and everyone on here will promise you so


----------



## FlyingSolo

Now i know why all you guys love the 1440p and above, Played crysis 2 with high res texture pack and dx11 and all settings to ultra and only motion blur set to medium and it looks amazing. Also played skyrim with mods and it also looks amazing


----------



## jameschisholm

pictures?


----------



## FlyingSolo

For anyone who wants to get the profile working on the crossover 27q led-p this is what you will need to do first. First go to color management then go to advanced and then calibrate display and use the windows software to calibrate after that's done. Go back to color management again now add the profile and hit set as default and it will now work. That's how i got the profiles to work for me


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> pictures?


These pictures are taken with a phone camera so it does not do it justice.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> These pictures are taken with a phone camera so it does not do it justice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you not know how to take a screen shot?









You can use MS paint, and just hit prnt screen, at+tab out to MS paint and paste the image, save and repeat. Or use MSI Afterburner, FRAPS, or even the game's internal screenshot function.


----------



## kakee

Screenshoot? No dont shoot screen














Aand Vsync off pls.

Not even try that pack yet.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Do you not know how to take a screen shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use MS paint, and just hit prnt screen, at+tab out to MS paint and paste the image, save and repeat. Or use MSI Afterburner, FRAPS, or even the game's internal screenshot function.


Lol sorry i don't know how to do this. Well now i know from you thanks +rep


----------



## FlyingSolo

I have downloaded EVGA Precision X now where do i need to go to get the fsp and mem showing when am gaming. Cause i cant seem to find this anywhere. If someone can be kind enough to give me a step by step how to get it showing on screen when gaming will be great thanks


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I have downloaded EVGA Precision X now where do i need to go to get the fsp and mem showing when am gaming. Cause i cant seem to find this anywhere. If someone can be kind enough to give me a step by step how to get it showing on screen when gaming will be great thanks


I'm not as familiar with EVGA precision, as I've moved to MSI's Afterburner. There should be some settings area and you're looking for OSD (On Screen Display) or monitoring settings.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I'm not as familiar with EVGA precision, as I've moved to MSI's Afterburner. There should be some settings area and you're looking for OSD (On Screen Display) or monitoring settings.


Ok thanks will look in to it


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I have downloaded EVGA Precision X now where do i need to go to get the fsp and mem showing when am gaming. Cause i cant seem to find this anywhere. If someone can be kind enough to give me a step by step how to get it showing on screen when gaming will be great thanks


Fire up Precision X, in the upper right corner go to film reel looking button next the the 'i', a new window will appear. Go to 'monitoring' on the top categories, in the middle there's a spreadsheet with ability to scroll, for each entry you want to show in-game click on that entry and then go down below to the bottom and click on the checkbox next to "Show in On-Screen Display". Do this for every statistic you want displayed and then just go to OSD in the top category and configure how you want the display to be toggle on/off. This should getcha going.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Fire up Precision X, in the upper right corner go to film reel looking button next the the 'i', a new window will appear. Go to 'monitoring' on the top categories, in the middle there's a spreadsheet with ability to scroll, for each entry you want to show in-game click on that entry and then go down below to the bottom and click on the checkbox next to "Show in On-Screen Display". Do this for every statistic you want displayed and then just go to OSD in the top category and configure how you want the display to be toggle on/off. This should getcha going.


Thanks +rep


----------



## Qu1ckset

Any 1080p USB devices i can hook up to my computer so i can play my xbox on my crossover with minimal input lag?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Getting the Dell U2713HM most likely next week, can't wait! Better be worth the ton of money.


You will love it... 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Can i join?


Welcome to the club bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> What about downscaling? Is that eligible?


Nope... 1440p screen still required. However this all can change with a $100 wired to my bank account









@ Everyone else

I also installed Left 4 Dead 2. First time playing it on 1440p. Man its amazing. Seriously guys Half Life 2Episode 2 and Left 4 Dead 2 looks amazing in 1440p.

We should gather a group of L4D2 players sometime. We can make a 1440p players L4D2 event if people are interested.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You will love it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... 1440p screen still required. However this all can change with a $100 wired to my bank account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Everyone else
> 
> I also installed Left 4 Dead 2. First time playing it on 1440p. Man its amazing. Seriously guys Half Life 2Episode 2 and Left 4 Dead 2 looks amazing in 1440p.
> 
> We should gather a group of L4D2 players sometime. We can make a 1440p players L4D2 event if people are interested.


I agree on the HL2 comment ... I'm playing HL2 base campaign / Episode 1 / Episode 2 all at the same time. LOL ... I don't have much time to game so I do small bouts of lots of different titles...some new, some not so ... but the whole HL2 franchise is awesome. And at 1440p? Even better. I've always appreciated Valve's "minimalist" design tack in regards to textures and typopgraphy and over all feel of their games.

In fact, I downloaded and installed the fake factory cinematic high res mod/re texture but I honestly prefer the less busy style of Valve's native engine/textures. Timeless and really nice at 1440p ...


----------



## shilka

I have been playing GTA IV Dirt 2 and Sins of a solar empire rebellion in 1440P on my Asus PB278Q and its amazing it was well worth spending money on the PB278Q 1440P is awesome for games i say screw 1080P/1200P i am not going back


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I agree on the HL2 comment ... I'm playing HL2 base campaign / Episode 1 / Episode 2 all at the same time. LOL ... I don't have much time to game so I do small bouts of lots of different titles...some new, some not so ... but the whole HL2 franchise is awesome. And at 1440p? Even better. I've always appreciated Valve's "minimalist" design tack in regards to textures and typopgraphy and over all feel of their games.
> In fact, I downloaded and installed the fake factory cinematic high res mod/re texture but I honestly prefer the less busy style of Valve's native engine/textures. Timeless and really nice at 1440p ...


I honestly didn't enjot HL2 nor L4D2 this much before. Simply amazing. Valve needs to bring few more games 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have been playing GTA IV Dirt 2 and Sins of a solar empire rebellion in 1440P on my Asus PB278Q and its amazing it was well worth spending money on the PB278Q 1440P is awesome for games i say screw 1080P/1200P i am not going back


Man I used to own a 1080p and 120hz screen. I used to love it. But now I would never want to go back. God bless 1440p.


----------



## shilka

Only game so far that i own and cant max out in 1440P is Wargame: European Escalation every other game i tried i could max out spent half a day doing benchmarks


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I honestly didn't enjot HL2 nor L4D2 this much before. Simply amazing. Valve needs to bring few more games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I used to own a 1080p and 120hz screen. I used to love it. But now I would never want to go back. God bless 1440p.


Portal and portal 2 don't look half bad in 1440p either,
The higher resolutions really brings games to life


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Portal and portal 2 don't look half bad in 1440p either,
> The higher resolutions really brings games to life


I can say the same games sould look like they do in 1440P not the 1080P/1200P resolutions and the console games are even worse the same games on the 360/PS3 looks like ass compared


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Portal and portal 2 don't look half bad in 1440p either,
> The higher resolutions really brings games to life


I'm enjoying the Jungle maps on Bad Company 2 in 1440 quite a bit.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Hey I should be part of this club! My picture is in my sig. Have a pic of my setup in my profile pictures.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

1440P IPS is awesome.


----------



## ACallander

*First off thank you iARDAs for telling me about this thread!*

I'm planning on purchasing a new display, but I don't know which one is the best quality and price.

I'm doing 50% graphic/web design and 50% gaming (fps mostly).

Can anyone help?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> *First off thank you iARDAs for telling me about this thread!*
> I'm planning on purchasing a new display, but I don't know which one is the best quality and price.
> I'm doing 50% graphic/web design and 50% gaming (fps mostly).
> Can anyone help?


I can highy recommend the Asus PB278Q it is amazing for gaming it is also good for work but i have not had a chance to test the work part out yet but i give the Asus PB278Q a thumbs up
Also i have been playing GTA IV Dirt 2 and Sins of a solar empire on it.
No FPS games yet so cant say how good it is for that


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I can highy recommend the Asus PB278Q it is amazing for gaming it is also good for work but i have not had a chance to test the work part out yet but i give the Asus P278Q a thumbs up
> Also i have been playing GTA IV Dirt 2 and Sins of a solar empire on it.
> No FPS games yet so cant say how good it is for that


Can you link that (hope you didn't missspell the name)? I can't find it anywhere on the internet. I'm planning to get the Dell U2713HM this week, the asus might be better but it seems like no 1440p ASUS's are sold in my country.


----------



## spinejam

Anyone having scaling issues in Heaven 3.0 @ 1440p? I've tried numerous settings in the nvidia contol panel but nothing has worked. Any suggestions?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Can you link that (hope you didn't missspell the name)? I can't find it anywhere on the internet. I'm planning to get the Dell U2713HM this week, the asus might be better but it seems like no 1440p ASUS's are sold in my country.


The Asus PB278Q is brand new so it may not available yet
http://www.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/PB278Q/


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Asus PB278Q is brand new so it may not available yet
> http://www.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/PB278Q/


You missspelt it







Will take look at it in the morning, gonna go sleep now. Thanks.

Edit: They are aviable in my country for exactly the same price as Dell U2713HM, Dell has 8ms, asus 5ms...
Gonna do HARD research tomorrow


----------



## shilka

I mind i think the Asus is better then the Dell


----------



## Clairvoyant129

U2713HM vs PB278Q,

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_pb278q.htm
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2713hm.htm

Asus advantage over Dell:

-Better response time/input lag
-Built in speakers

Dell advantage over Asus:

-Does NOT use PWM for backlight dimming
-Better panel uniformity
-Better contrast ratio
-Brighter Screen
-Factory calibration


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> You missspelt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will take look at it in the morning, gonna go sleep now. Thanks.
> Edit: They are aviable in my country for exactly the same price as Dell U2713HM, Dell has 8ms, asus 5ms...
> Gonna do HARD research tomorrow


Dell U2713HM has been reported to have slight crosshatching as well as burn-in.

Go backwards through this thread and you'll find a number of comments about it: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1710005&page=24


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> You missspelt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will take look at it in the morning, gonna go sleep now. Thanks.
> Edit: They are aviable in my country for exactly the same price as Dell U2713HM, Dell has 8ms, asus 5ms...
> Gonna do HARD research tomorrow


Here let me save you some time


----------



## Descadent

in long run all the viable 2560x1440 monitors, including the koreans...don't suck and you can't go wrong


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> in long run all the viable 2560x1440 monitors, including the koreans...don't suck and you can't go wrong


x2


----------



## ACallander

Need help on should I buy the open box Asus PB278Q from newegg or purchase brand new?

It's $200 off..

Is newegg reliable and trustworthy on open boxes? I've heard they are become crappier everyday.


----------



## Leyaena

At $200 off, I'd go for it.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> At $200 off, I'd go for it.


Me too.


----------



## Azefore

Got around to running some quick numbers for Frankietown as he's a prospective, for now, buyer of 3 x 1440p, thought I'd share some of my results I did earlier today for some games and such.

*All games tested at 4320x2560, non bezel corrected*

Dishonored: 3/4th level, averaged between 42-60fps, 1300-1600mb of vram

Settings: Maxed without v-sync

BF3: Kharg Island 64 size, 52 players, minimum 28 fps, average 38 fps, high 45 fps

Settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Crysis 3 MP Alpha: Could not test, sli disabled and 1 GTX 670 OCed @ 1440p can't drive max settings in the games current state. 1 670 with medium/high settings will get around 42-60fps

Borderlands 2: Wildlife preserve, minimum 38fps, average 42 fps, 60 fps maximum

Settings: Maxed, Physx at high with second 670 selected as processor for it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## frankietown

i was going to ask this from azefore.. but hopefully others can pitch in their ideas

i have a gtx 670 FTW SLI not OC'd at 1440p gaming. i max things out and here are the kind of fps i get: (i am using adaptive vsync because i get lots of tearing)

Bf3 - 60fps flat. rarely dips below 55fps

borderlands 2 - 60fps flat, 30fps at the wildlife preserve

crysis 1 - ~55fps average, dips down a lot to around 30-40

metro 2033 - minimum of 35, average of around 40 and max of around 55

i feel like gtx 670 SLI should be powering it more.. i know adaptive vsync caps it at 60fps, but does it also cap its performance? i have precision x on and it seems that it is running at its max clock.. i do notice it clock down a lot (even though the heat is at 55c average only). is that because of power management not in performance mode or is it because i am using adaptive vsync?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> 
> 1440P IPS is awesome.


Welcome to the club bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> *First off thank you iARDAs for telling me about this thread!*
> I'm planning on purchasing a new display, but I don't know which one is the best quality and price.
> I'm doing 50% graphic/web design and 50% gaming (fps mostly).
> Can anyone help?


No problem mate. I hope you find your answers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Got around to running some quick numbers for Frankietown as he's a prospective, for now, buyer of 3 x 1440p, thought I'd share some of my results I did earlier today for some games and such.
> *All games tested at 4320x2560, non bezel corrected*
> Dishonored: 3/4th level, averaged between 42-60fps, 1300-1600mb of vram
> Settings: Maxed without v-sync
> BF3: Kharg Island 64 size, 52 players, minimum 28 fps, average 38 fps, high 45 fps
> 
> Settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 MP Alpha: Could not test, sli disabled and 1 GTX 670 OCed @ 1440p can't drive max settings in the games current state. 1 670 with medium/high settings will get around 42-60fps
> Borderlands 2: Wildlife preserve, minimum 38fps, average 42 fps, 60 fps maximum
> Settings: Maxed, Physx at high with second 670 selected as processor for it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the input


----------



## Hamy144

Got my second catleap today, once again I've fallen In love.
Will post pics soon.
Any one got recommendations on games to be played with only two monitors?


----------



## kakee

Only one game. Supreme Commander 2.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Got my second catleap today, once again I've fallen In love.
> Will post pics soon.
> Any one got recommendations on games to be played with only two monitors?


Congrats bro.  Post pics and I will add the current picture 

@ Everyone else

*I HAVE BEEN VERY BUSY LATELY. IF YOU FEEL LIKE YOUR REQUEST TO JOIN THE CLUB HAS NOT BEEN ANSWERED, or YOUR SCREENSHOTS OR BENCHMARKS HAVE NOT BEEN LISTED or YOU WANT THE CLUB AND THE OP TO IMPROVE AT CERTAIN ASPECTS PLEASE LET ME KNOW.*

over the weekend I will start a new spreadsheet with various videos in the thread.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some Call of Duty Black Ops 2 Screenshots in 1440p


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> Only one game. Supreme Commander 2.


I didn't think of any strategies, will have to get rise of nations and age of empires loaded up.


----------



## shilka

I have played Sins of a solar empire rebellion a lot in 1440P


----------



## krakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krakin*
> 
> Pictures to join the club. Slowly crossed over into pc gaming from engineering got the monitor for Cad programs, ect... So i don't have a good graphics card for 1440p maxed out games but I can play a majority of them at 40-60 if they are old but new games i have to mess with low end settings or play 1080p.  Yeah a 30Mhz core overclock I feel so bad A.
> I've also tried multiple ways to upload my skyrim pic as proof but I can't get it too so if you want to take a strangers word for it, I do have 2560 x 1440 monitor.


Finally got around to getting another picture taken to show resolution. So I got a picture of one of my autoCad projects.


----------



## stevv

I thought of this thread when I saw this.

16 GIGApixels image of Maccu Picchu!!
http://www.gigapixelperu.com/Welcome.html

Came from Destin from smarter every day youtube channel (



)

I'll be joining this club as soon as I get my lazy butt to take some pictures =).


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevv*
> 
> I thought of this thread when I saw this.
> 16 GIGApixels image of Maccu Picchu!!
> http://www.gigapixelperu.com/Welcome.html


That is incredible. Thanks for sharing ...


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevv*
> 
> I thought of this thread when I saw this.
> 16 GIGApixels image of Maccu Picchu!!
> http://www.gigapixelperu.com/Welcome.html
> Came from Destin from smarter every day youtube channel (
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'll be joining this club as soon as I get my lazy butt to take some pictures =).


Wow man this looks truly amazing


----------



## FlyingSolo

Anyone know where i can download these 16 GIGApixels image for wallpapers from


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Anyone know where i can download these 16 GIGApixels image for wallpapers from


Well .. since you can zoom in to the thing to all sorts of levels ... you might be able to just find a view you like while in full screen and then just hit "PRT SC" to copy an image to your clipboard ... then just save it as whatever ...

??


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Here are some Call of Duty Black Ops 2 Screenshots in 1440p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127625/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127626/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127628/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127631/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127632/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127633/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127634/


How are you liking the game so far? How's the multi-player?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> How are you liking the game so far? How's the multi-player?


Honestly I like it. I did not play singleplayer at all, just multiplayer and zomboe mode but so far so god. Its a COD after all. Fast paced and you don't have to put too much attention to it like BF3. Its a very fun time killer. I did not really come across any problems in multiplayer but I heard singleplayer is buggy and the AI sux but hardly people purchase this game for singleplayer.

But I am not sure if it is $60 worth of good for everyone so that's why I can not recommend it. I am also NOT saying don't buy it.

For me I know that I will milk that $60 soon enough. Only game I am playing lately as BF3 although great, I need a break from it at times and this game serves the purpose very well.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Well .. since you can zoom in to the thing to all sorts of levels ... you might be able to just find a view you like while in full screen and then just hit "PRT SC" to copy an image to your clipboard ... then just save it as whatever ...
> ??


Thanks


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevv*
> 
> I thought of this thread when I saw this.
> 16 GIGApixels image of Maccu Picchu!!
> http://www.gigapixelperu.com/Welcome.html
> Came from Destin from smarter every day youtube channel (
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'll be joining this club as soon as I get my lazy butt to take some pictures =).


Did anybody else notice the floating head?


----------



## Layo

Lol. Atleast it looks happy


----------



## stevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Well .. since you can zoom in to the thing to all sorts of levels ... you might be able to just find a view you like while in full screen and then just hit "PRT SC" to copy an image to your clipboard ... then just save it as whatever ...
> ??


Is it me or does anybody else not have the ability to see it full screen anymore?


----------



## frankietown

hey iardas,

what settings are you using to play blops 2? i have everything maxed out but yours looks crisper..


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> hey iardas,
> what settings are you using to play blops 2? i have everything maxed out but yours looks crisper..


Everything maxed but cant remember if it is MSAA or TXAA in those pictures.

I also have some things maxed out for Black Ops in the Nvidia Control Panel.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Sorry posted on the wrong place


----------



## ChristopherOdd

Quote:


> Everything maxed but cant remember if it is MSAA or TXAA in those pictures.
> 
> I also have some things maxed out for Black Ops in the Nvidia Control Panel.


Could you share those nvidia settings with us?


----------



## jcrew3002

I cant believe that Metro 2033 maxed DX11 2560x1440 brought my system to a crawl! 13-15fps.. is that normal for a system like mines?? it runs other games fine.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> I cant believe that Metro 2033 maxed DX11 2560x1440 brought my system to a crawl! 13-15fps.. is that normal for a system like mines?? it runs other games fine.


Turn advanced DOF off. You should gain at least 20fps and not have any loss of quality at all.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Turn advanced DOF off. You should gain at least 20fps and not have any loss of quality at all.


Ok cool will do. What is advanced DOF anyway and why is it so demanding?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> I cant believe that Metro 2033 maxed DX11 2560x1440 brought my system to a crawl! 13-15fps.. is that normal for a system like mines?? it runs other games fine.


Yes, Metro 2033 has huge lack of optimization. If I were you I'd disable things like MSAA and DoF, those are huge performance eaters and they're not justified for the quality they add in this game. I can't max it at 2560x1440 either, and I couldn't play it at constant +60fps at 1080p with 3x GTX580 either, not because it's not enough, because it's optimized like crap.









Disable MSAA (Run AAA) and DoF and you should easily double your FPS.


----------



## shilka

Metro 2033 can make or break PC´s its the new Crysis


----------



## Qu1ckset

I havent tried metro on this setup yet, might install it, and see what kind of performance i get with it.


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Ok cool will do. What is advanced DOF anyway and why is it so demanding?


DON'T DO DOF. (depth of field)

basically any post-processing is:

"Such effects include:
High dynamic range rendering
Bloom
Motion blur
Screen Space Ambient Occlusion
Cel shading
Crepuscular rays
Film grain simulation
Depth of field
Shadow mapping"

it really just ends up blurring the image more to give effects of light, distance.. etc. which is cool because they are making it more realistic, but then the crispness of the image becomes blurred.

i turned it off on all my games, gained a ton of FPS back.. and when i scope with my sniper looking at far objects, i don't get a blurry image (makes for easier sniping)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Everything maxed but cant remember if it is MSAA or TXAA in those pictures.
> 
> I also have some things maxed out for Black Ops in the Nvidia Control Panel.


i figured it out. i had FXAA on.. which just made it blurry. MSAAx8 and TXAAx4 was the same for me.. couldnt tell the difference.


----------



## frankietown

and i know people LOVE screenshots.. so here i go:


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristopherOdd*
> 
> Could you share those nvidia settings with us?


Actually only one thing. There is an option I forgot what that was. It is Quality by default, I just switched to High Quality in the NVCP. Thats it.


----------



## iARDAs

1440p Screenshots of Amnesia


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yes, Metro 2033 has huge lack of optimization. If I were you I'd disable things like MSAA and DoF, those are huge performance eaters and they're not justified for the quality they add in this game. I can't max it at 2560x1440 either, and I couldn't play it at constant +60fps at 1080p with 3x GTX580 either, not because it's not enough, because it's optimized like crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disable MSAA (Run AAA) and DoF and you should easily double your FPS.


The only feature that is not optimized is DoF. I could max it out at 1080p with DoF off but every other setting on full, with DX11 enabled on a pair of stock 6970's and I never dropped below 60fps with forced Vsync all at 1080p. I think it is a perfectly optimized game that is smooth and great looking. Just disable DoF and it as optimized as any other. Whenever I play Metro 2033, it feels as fast as CoD for me.


----------



## Hamy144

Pics as I promised


----------



## KaRLiToS

Screenshots (Comparing COD Modern warfare 3 to Black Ops 2)

*Moder warfare 3*













*Black Ops 2*















*Black Ops 2 Single Player*


----------



## jameschisholm

When were these games made again?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> When were these games made again?


Beats me, COD 4 remains the best out of all of them even if the graphics aren't up to Blops 2's "level"









That's one ugly boat deck imo


----------



## Sazexa

The only real difference to me is that Black Ops: II runs MUCH smoother and has better lighting effects. Aside from that, it's the same as every other CoD... If you're speaking about graphics.

So far though, BO:II has been my favorite CoD to date. Hated MW3's multiplayer.


----------



## ChronoBodi

I have the Auria 27 inch monitor... it shows up in my stupid school video, if that's any evidence. Will get pics later.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Add me please









2560x1440
Crossover 27Q
Sapphire HD7970 OC


----------



## nizda

Has anyone tried playing hitman on ultra w/ msaa 8x. I just ordered a catleap but I'm already seeing 2700mb vram usage on a single 1080p.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2560x1440
> Crossover 27Q
> Sapphire HD7970 OC


Gave the screen a quick clean before taking a picture of it? ^^


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2560x1440
> Crossover 27Q
> Sapphire HD7970 OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the screen a quick clean before taking a picture of it? ^^
Click to expand...

That was actually fresh out of the box when I got it, the glass cleaner was for the desk when I switched monitors







Glass cleaner is a big no-no for monitors!


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> That was actually fresh out of the box when I got it, the glass cleaner was for the desk when I switched monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass cleaner is a big no-no for monitors!


That's exactly what I was gonna say next if the answer had been yes


----------



## Swisser

Just got my [QH270-IPSBS] Achieva ShiMian 27" in yesterday and it looks great. So far I am loving the 1440p but I have only run Black Ops 2 so far. Going to see how my 6970 runs BF3 and Skyrim when I get home. I'll also throw up a picture so I can get added.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Pics as I promised


Added the picture. Welcome to the club once more.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Screenshots (Comparing COD Modern warfare 3 to Black Ops 2)


Thanks for the SS bro.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2560x1440
> Crossover 27Q
> Sapphire HD7970 OC


Welcome to the club.







I added you to the list for the time being but It is required to post a picture with your name on the screen. I will be happy if you can provide that sometime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swisser*
> 
> Just got my [QH270-IPSBS] Achieva ShiMian 27" in yesterday and it looks great. So far I am loving the 1440p but I have only run Black Ops 2 so far. Going to see how my 6970 runs BF3 and Skyrim when I get home. I'll also throw up a picture so I can get added.


Welcome br. Just throw a picture of your screen with your name somewhere and I will add you to the club


----------



## iARDAs

Sorry for the late additions guys. I was very busy with my HULK SMASH project

If I missed adding something or someone to any of the lists please let me know.

Hopefully this weekend I will have time to redo some of the lists for benchmarking and a new VIDEOS list where there will be various links for 1440p videos over the net. Especially user gameplay videos.

Besides that I am thinking of organizing Evens at least once a month where fellow 1440p+ gamers can join and play online games together. Since we all live in a different timezone, this can be harder to be done.

If you are interested to host servers or just play together let us know.

Games like

Left 4 Dead 2

BF3

Black Ops 2

Planetside 2

are the ones that come to my mind for the time being.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added you to the list for the time being but It is required to post a picture with your name on the screen. I will be happy if you can provide that sometime


Hmmm I'll try to remember to do that soon. Photo was from the day I got my monitor so I missed the part about including our name in the photo







For the record everything you see in that photo should be in my sig rig specs







Dayton speakers + amp, G500 mouse, G11 keyboard, Z-Line Legacy desk, and the car printed on the mousepad is mine


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Hmmm I'll try to remember to do that soon. Photo was from the day I got my monitor so I missed the part about including our name in the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record everything you see in that photo should be in my sig rig specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton speakers + amp, G500 mouse, G11 keyboard, Z-Line Legacy desk, and the car printed on the mousepad is mine


Yeah dont worry about it. I decided to trust fellow OCN members with certain reps and messages so thats why I added you to the list.

Actually there were few fellow OCN members with certain years and reps that I did not add to the list for not providing their names on this thread, but I will fix this over the weekend when I will have time to revamp some of the things I always wanted to do


----------



## iARDAs

EDIT

Decided to reach people via PM only...


----------



## Layo

Dumb people in shops







Getting my U2713HM probably... in month


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Dumb people in shops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my U2713HM probably... in month


Sux bro.

So you are set on 2713HM? Nice choice.

Enjoy it









well 1 month later of course









I also had the same problem with so many retailers here in Turkey. Their website says the product is available. I order it and 2 days later I get a message saying that the order was not in stock but they will get it. I hate it.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Dumb people in shops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my U2713HM probably... in month


Damn, it sucks to hear that, that's a long wait...
When you do get it, though, I'm sure you won't be disappointed. I sure wasn't


----------



## .Griff.

Some PID screenshots -








I've only played a bit but it seems to be a fairly interesting new platform game.

Steam link - http://store.steampowered.com/app/218740/


----------



## Layo

Yup







Atleast I will love it more, another month with monitor with over 100 dead pixels








Took me ages to decide between Koreans / Asus P278Q / U2713HM. Decided to screw koreans as I don't want to use it year and day with bad quality, watched reviews on youtube (2 from ASUS boys and one from Linus, figured out they can't say it sucks + saw posts on forums and threw this option away too) and ordered U2713HM







2 days later I got text message and I was like "Omg my monitor is here!" but instead of that it said "The shop had to cancel your order, we are very sorry, check website for more info.". Website says 10-15th Dec so I guess I will have to wait.

Sucks

When (if) I get it, I will post some Skyrim/CS:GO/BF3/AC3 maybe DayZ and tons of other pics.


----------



## MKUL7R4

*Just upgraded from a Core 2 Duo/3 GB RAM/GeForce 7600GT/1280x768/Windows XP to Core i5/8 GB RAM/GTX480/SSD/1920X1080/Windows 7 in the last 7 months so i'm still ecstatic club*

lol sorry. i love my new pc so much i cannot even fathom how good 1440p /w even better graphics card would look.


----------



## iARDAs

1440p Walking Dead Screenshots. Nice game. Really nice.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 1440p Walking Dead Screenshots. Nice game. Really nice.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1138371/


I dig that over saturated, cartoonish, black outlined look ... the graphic style is a bit reminiscent of Borderlands 2 ... real poppy, real "animated" looking.

Personally, I enjoy this visual style in a game more so than styles that try to look photo realistic. Does Walking Dead use the Unreal engine as well?

I've been playing Borderlands 2 a lot on my Samsung 850D lately (have played through the main campaign a couple times) and I'm just floored at the colors/contrast of the visuals throughout, such a visual freakfest, man.

The shortcomings of IPS/PLS not withstanding (sort of "grey" blacks at times, the glow in dark scenes, etc.) ... I still could never go back to gaming on a TN panel simply due to how AMAZING colors/contrast look on the PLS screen ... and the 1440p resolution, itself becomes totally addictive too ...

But there's nothing that can touch the color output (in my humble experience) of the PLS/IPS screens ... totally








.


----------



## Layo

How do I apply colour profiles to monitors? Do i use OSD?


----------



## Azefore

Love The Walking Dead game, have episode 4 downloaded but haven't played yet, perhaps tomorrow ^^


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> How do I apply colour profiles to monitors? Do i use OSD?


Start menu then search on "color management" ... from there, you can load IC profiles to your hearts content. You of course will need to have an ICC profile to load and you can find those all over the net depending on your monitor.

Best.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Question 1440p user...what % of your game collection DOES NOT support that resolution ????


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Question 1440p user...what % of your game collection DOES NOT support that resolution ????


I haven't found any yet that don't support 1440p ... either via the default menu/config system for any given game or in some cases, as with Doom 3, via manually editing certain configuration files.

Even the ancient (totally bad ass) space siim, Freespace 2 (1998 release, I think) can play 1440p via hacks from the mod community.

Before committing to 1440p, I had similar concerns about games not supporting the res but I haven't found any yet that won't. And for arguments sake, I *have* downsized my games to 1080p occasionally just to see how things looked on my 1440p monitor and it was just fine in regards to video/graphics quality. That said, I quickly switched back to 1440p. It's really fairly dramatic how much better the higher resolution makes...

Games I play regularly that all support 1440p:

Doom 3 (ancient game)
Freespace 2 (ancient game)
Borderlands 2
Counter Strike
Half LIfe series
Skyrim
Dear Esther
Warhammer Space Marine
Metro 2033
Dragon Age Origins
Dragon Age 2
Alien vs Predator
Dungeon Siege series

...

Most of those are fairly recent but still ... I think the question of 1440p support, though valid ... is still some what of a non issue.

More importantly would be considering your graphics card and if it can sufficiently drive 1440p.

Best...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I dig that over saturated, cartoonish, black outlined look ... the graphic style is a bit reminiscent of Borderlands 2 ... real poppy, real "animated" looking.
> Personally, I enjoy this visual style in a game more so than styles that try to look photo realistic. Does Walking Dead use the Unreal engine as well?
> I've been playing Borderlands 2 a lot on my Samsung 850D lately (have played through the main campaign a couple times) and I'm just floored at the colors/contrast of the visuals throughout, such a visual freakfest, man.
> The shortcomings of IPS/PLS not withstanding (sort of "grey" blacks at times, the glow in dark scenes, etc.) ... I still could never go back to gaming on a TN panel simply due to how AMAZING colors/contrast look on the PLS screen ... and the 1440p resolution, itself becomes totally addictive too ...
> But there's nothing that can touch the color output (in my humble experience) of the PLS/IPS screens ... totally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah the graphic style reseambles BL2 I agree. I used to hate that kind of art style but lately I AM LOVING it. I dont know if Walking Dead uses the unreal engine though. Not sure. And i agree about TN panels too. I can not ever go back to it even if it was free 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Love The Walking Dead game, have episode 4 downloaded but haven't played yet, perhaps tomorrow ^^


5th episode also just got released. Gonna finih them all this weekend hopefully.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Question 1440p user...what % of your game collection DOES NOT support that resolution ????


So far only Darksiders 1 did not allow 1440p resolution and I have over 100 games. Did not test all games though but besides Darksiders 1, all games supported 1440p resolution. Some were not optimized like FEAR1 but still was a kick ass experience.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

thanks !!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So far only Darksiders 1 did not allow 1440p resolution and I have over 100 games. Did not test all games though but besides Darksiders 1, all games supported 1440p resolution. Some were not optimized like FEAR1 but still was a kick ass experience.


I'll bet Darksiders (1) can also be played at 1440p ...

I don't have the game, myself and so I've never been forced to solve the 1440p problem but I betcha it could happen.

From just a 2 second Google inquiry?::

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2098822

...

It's a start, anyway.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I'll bet Darksiders (1) can also be played at 1440p ...
> I don't have the game, myself and so I've never been forced to solve the 1440p problem but I betcha it could happen.
> From just a 2 second Google inquiry?::
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2098822
> ...
> It's a start, anyway.


Great

+rep

I am not familiar with hex editing though. I will see how it works.


----------



## rck1984

Ill be joining this club pretty soon i hope, ordered a Crossover 27Q LED Pixel Perfect yesterday







Never had a 1440p screen before, neither a IPS. Been using a 1080p screen for a while now.

Excited


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Ill be joining this club pretty soon i hope, ordered a Crossover 27Q LED Pixel Perfect yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a 1440p screen before, neither a IPS. Been using a 1080p screen for a while now.
> Excited


If you get a good monitor (85-90% chance) You will FALL IN LOVE with your purchase


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If you get a good monitor (85-90% chance) You will FALL IN LOVE with your purchase


Will I fall in love with Dell U2713HM? I saw the RGB comparing picture, the 27Q LED was pretty much outstanding quality.

Seems pretty dumb to ask this.


----------



## iARDAs

Bro trust me. It is 1440p.

Even if you get a calculator that has a 1440p resolution, you would want to add or subtract stuff all day long.

If 1080p is Oprah Winfrey

1440p would be Adriana Lima.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If you get a good monitor (85-90% chance) You will FALL IN LOVE with your purchase


Hopefully i do get a good one









Paid for a Pixel Perfect one from Red-cap (other known sellers weren't shipping to Netherlands when i checked).
Their policy is that, if there is no white/stuck/dead pixels visible from a 50cm viewpoint, they consider the screen pixel perfect. I am sitting about 60/70cm away from my screen, so that should do the trick for me. I just hope i am not getting any major bleeding, or other major malfunctions such as failing mosfets and such. Always a little tricky with these Korean monitors.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Will I fall in love with Dell U2713HM? I saw the RGB comparing picture, the 27Q LED was pretty much outstanding quality.
> Seems pretty dumb to ask this.


I did! So I guess you will too


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Hopefully i do get a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paid for a Pixel Perfect one from Red-cap (other known sellers weren't shipping to Netherlands when i checked).
> Their policy is that, if there is no white/stuck/dead pixels visible from a 50cm viewpoint, they consider the screen pixel perfect. I am sitting about 60/70cm away from my screen, so that should do the trick for me. I just hope i am not getting any major bleeding, or other major malfunctions such as failing mosfets and such. Always a little tricky with these Korean monitors.


i ordered mine from red-cap, came mint and with zero dead pixels and no backlight bleed


----------



## General121

Is the auria 1440p 27" really truly worth it to ask for my gift this year?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i ordered mine from red-cap, came mint and with zero dead pixels and no backlight bleed


That's great. Did you order a regular or a pixel perfect one?


----------



## deafboy

Not sure why I never posted in this thread...

mainly just play on the 3007... not much PLP love.

670 FTW/670 FTW SLI


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Is the auria 1440p 27" really truly worth it to ask for my gift this year?


Yep.

Will be an improvement over your current monitor.

I say do it.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Will be an improvement over your current monitor.
> 
> I say do it.


How well will my 670 handle it as well as my current monitor on the side?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> How well will my 670 handle it as well as my current monitor on the side?


perfectly fine

I am also using a 670. I will SLI it though for a 60 fps stable BF3 experience.


----------



## iARDAs

Do we have anyone playing Far Cry 3?

I wonder if I should wait until my send 670 to play this game.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Some PID screenshots -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only played a bit but it seems to be a fairly interesting new platform game.
> Steam link - http://store.steampowered.com/app/218740/


Thanks for the Screenshots. +rep

Seems an interesting game and on a 25% sale.

I love indie games and might give this a try

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Not sure why I never posted in this thread...
> mainly just play on the 3007... not much PLP love.
> 670 FTW/670 FTW SLI


Hey there buddy. Welcome.

I am adding you to the club since you are a long time member of the club with decent amount of posts and reps.

It would still be great to see your setup though









Anyhow. Welcome









Edit ;

I wonder why we don't have any Korean 1600p monitors in the club.


----------



## ChronoBodi

here's my Auria, powered by a GTX 660 TI with memory offset of 850, giving it 185 gb/s bandwidth... is that enough?


----------



## ChronoBodi

wait... is it even possible to get the IBM T221 monitor? 3840×2400..... dude, my gtx 660 ti would die in a fire trying to run BF3 on that insane resolution.

AND it's 22 INCH! THIS is Retina stuff right here, only a GTX 690 with 8Gb ram will ever do.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_T220/T221_LCD_monitors


----------



## D-Dave

Since I've moved almost all my gaming over to my Shimian display, I suppose it would only be fitting to join the 1440p and Above Gaming Club.



I'm still rocking my SLI'd GTX 275 with this display though







(waiting on the next generation graphics cards).


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey there buddy. Welcome.
> 
> I am adding you to the club since you are a long time member of the club with decent amount of posts and reps.
> 
> It would still be great to see your setup though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow. Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit ;
> 
> I wonder why we don't have any Korean 1600p monitors in the club.


Haha, thanks. Setup is currently down, doing the TJ07 mods but couple shots when it was up in the old 600T case. And then a slightly more recent one in that's in more of a "under construction" state.




As for the korean 1600p, my guess is the cost...


----------



## s1rrah

So I got my brother to start playing Borderlands 2 on his rig and I was over there this morning showing him some tricks/tips...

This is the first time I've played/gamed on a 1080 TN panel since getting my Samsung 850D ... and *MAN* ! I can't believe how much better the game looks on my 1440p PLS panel!

I was reminded *exactly* of when I would get new comic books back in the day and how the glossy cover of the comic always looked so much better than the newsprint on the inside of the comic looked. That's a perfect analogy to how the TN panel looked. It looked like a newsprint version of Borderlands 2 ... all flat and dull ... whereas the PLS panel is practically "neon" like in it's vibrance, compared to the TN panel. The resolution felt stifling too at 1080p but more than anything it was like all "depth" and contrast and "pop" had been removed from the graphics.

Dang I was glad to go back to my PLS screen!


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> So I got my brother to start playing Borderlands 2 on his rig and I was over there this morning showing him some tricks/tips...
> This is the first time I've played/gamed on a 1080 TN panel since getting my Samsung 850D ... and *MAN* ! I can't believe how much better the game looks on my 1440p PLS panel!
> I was reminded *exactly* of when I would get new comic books back in the day and how the glossy cover of the comic always looked so much better than the newsprint on the inside of the comic looked. That's a perfect analogy to how the TN panel looked. It looked like a newsprint version of Borderlands 2 ... all flat and dull ... whereas the PLS panel is practically "neon" like in it's vibrance, compared to the TN panel. The resolution felt stifling too at 1080p but more than anything it was like all "depth" and contrast and "pop" had been removed from the graphics.
> Dang I was glad to go back to my PLS screen!


Must resist and don't research Samsungs again and keep wanting the AH-IPS U2713HM


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Must resist and don't research Samsungs again and keep wanting the AH-IPS U2713HM


The Dell is no different .. IPS = PLS ... in so far as my humble experience goes. The only real difference I saw between the U2711 and the Sammy 850D was the whites performance ... and I think that is mostly due to the semi-glossy screen on the Sammy vs the grainy coating on the Dell ... but the experience I was referring to when gaming will most likely be identical .. super vibrant and "poppy" ...

Also, among the Dell IPS screens I tried (the 27" and the 24") ... I found less backlight bleed issues than with the Samsung (I had to return my first 850D cause it was HUGELY screwed up with backlight bleed...just crazy bad...but the second one is practically 100% perfection in regard to backlight evenness...luckily for me, I was buying local at Micro Center and so could just take a 5 minute drive to exchange it) ...

Otherwise ... any IPS screen or PLS screen is going to look much more vibrant in game than a TN panel as far as I know ... but until playing Borderlands 2 on my bros TN rig, I hadn't really realized how much of a difference the PLS technology makes ... seriously ... it's like turning the "lights off" on the graphics or something ... IPS/PLS might not be the fastest screen ... but they sure as heck are the best looking.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> The Dell is no different .. IPS = PLS ... in so far as my humble experience goes. The only real difference I saw between the U2711 and the Sammy 850D was the whites performance ... and I think that is mostly due to the semi-glossy screen on the Sammy vs the grainy coating on the Dell ... but the experience I was referring to when gaming will most likely be identical .. super vibrant and "poppy" ...
> Also, among the Dell IPS screens I tried (the 27" and the 24") ... I found less backlight bleed issues than with the Samsung (I had to return my first 850D cause it was HUGELY screwed up with backlight bleed...just crazy bad...but the second one is practically 100% perfection in regard to backlight evenness...luckily for me, I was buying local at Micro Center and so could just take a 5 minute drive to exchange it) ...
> Otherwise ... any IPS screen or PLS screen is going to look much more vibrant in game than a TN panel as far as I know ... but until playing Borderlands 2 on my bros TN rig, I hadn't really realized how much of a difference the PLS technology makes ... seriously ... it's like turning the "lights off" on the graphics or something ... IPS/PLS might not be the fastest screen ... but they sure as heck are the best looking.


I think on wiki it says that PLS is Samsung's better version of IPS, but I'm getting the Dell no matter what. It's a little better in lag terms, it's pretty "cheap" now (went down $100 this month)+ there's $25 discount in one shop, so it's $650, but I will be using the $25 discount card to upgrade my warranty to 4 years since Dell has amazing customer service from what I heard.
Today, while waiting for bus, I was lurking in electronics shop and they finally got an IPS monitor. It was placed right next to TN, both 24' and same wallpapers, I spent there around 5 minutes looking at the difference and only thing in my head was "want want want want want". 24' monitor is just fine size (compared to my 21.5' which is also fine), 27' seems little big, maybe getting closer to television but I think it will be perfect.
I just hope my monitor will be all right and I won't have to call support guy, I don't really want anyone going in my room, there's totall chaos here.


----------



## twerk

Hey guys, I'm looking to get a korean 1440p IPS monitor soon. After all my research I have found that the Crossover 27Q seems to be the best, am I correct? If so, are there any different versions of the 27Q that I should buy over others? Thanks!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> 27' seems little big, maybe getting closer to television but I think it will be perfect.


Trust me. You will acclimate to the larger size. I too thought it kind of big for my desktop but now it's as natural seeming to me as the 1080p was ...


----------



## Swiftes

May only be on an iMac but I love the 2560x1440 vibes, Skyrim is lovely on it


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to get a korean 1440p IPS monitor soon. After all my research I have found that the Crossover 27Q seems to be the best, am I correct? If so, are there any different versions of the 27Q that I should buy over others? Thanks!


I own a Yamakasi too and love it. Its the most popular monitor in the club, but If I were to order again I could go for Crossover for the bezel and stand quality.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Trust me. You will acclimate to the larger size. I too thought it kind of big for my desktop but now it's as natural seeming to me as the 1080p was ...


Yup, it seems like perfect size, 29'+ is too much imo. I have 42' TV fairly close to me and it seems pretty big but I guess I could get used to it as monitor (talking about the screen size, the bezels are....good for TV, no way for monitor). Wish I had 55 or 60 TV tho! I will most likely get one when OLED goes real.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftes*
> 
> May only be on an iMac but I love the 2560x1440 vibes, Skyrim is lovely on it


I think crossover and maybe others too are made from same panels as apple monitors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to get a korean 1440p IPS monitor soon. After all my research I have found that the Crossover 27Q seems to be the best, am I correct? If so, are there any different versions of the 27Q that I should buy over others? Thanks!


Crossovers are indeed the best, overlords are pretty good too. Catleaps seems to have good screen and not much problems except the crappy stand.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I own a Yamakasi too and love it. Its the most popular monitor in the club, but If I were to order again I could go for Crossover for the bezel and stand quality.


I have two cat leaps, I only went for the second one as being a catleap over a crossover was due to the fact i already had one.
If i were to do it again i defiantly would get two crossovers.

Im going to be doing some tests on how my 7770 holds up on 1440p, so sit tight for the results.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> I have two cat leaps, I only went for the second one as being a catleap over a crossover was due to the fact i already had one.
> If i were to do it again i defiantly would get two crossovers.
> Im going to be doing some tests on how my 7770 holds up on 1440p, so sit tight for the results.


7770 for 2x 1440p? I think it will have trouble handling even one 1440p


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> 7770 for 2x 1440p? I think it will have trouble handling even one 1440p


Actually just the one for the moment, most tests will be dayz/arma2 oriented


----------



## FlyingSolo

I sent my crossover for a replacement one since it had like over 12 stuck pixel and 4 dead pixel and a faulty stand. Hopefully should be getting a new one by next week or end of this week once they post it that is. Now i have been using a 720p hdtv as a monitor and it looks really crap when gaming or just looking at the desktop icons lol. Guess i can never go back below 1080p any more


----------



## Hamy144

Well i was plesently surprised by how well my 7770 performed at 1440p

High detail settings
Frames per second
Min Max Avg
14 36 30.982



Normal detail settings
Frames per second
Min Max Avg
53 127 79.773


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I sent my crossover for a replacement one since it had like over 12 stuck pixel and 4 dead pixel and a faulty stand. Hopefully should be getting a new one by next week or end of this week once they post it that is. Now i have been using a 720p hdtv as a monitor and it looks really crap when gaming or just looking at the desktop icons lol. Guess i can never go back below 1080p any more


May i ask what model you had, and from which seller?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> May i ask what model you had, and from which seller?


Yeah sure i got the crossover 27q led-p and got it from bigclothcraft and he/she is excellent for customer service so far. Well to me that is. Guess i got a bad one and other people that got it from this seller either has a perfect pixel one or 1 or 2 dead pixel. I guess i just got unlucky. But the thing is the stuck pixel are so small i didn't even notice it. Once i done the testing i found out or else i would have thought it only had four dead pixel only and a faulty stand and would have kept it and taken a little refund as well


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Yeah sure i got the crossover 27q led-p and got it from bigclothcraft and he/she is excellent for customer service so far. Well to me that is. Guess i got a bad one and other people that got it from this seller either has a perfect pixel one or 1 or 2 dead pixel. I guess i just got unlucky. But the thing is the stuck pixel are so small i didn't even notice it. Once i done the testing i found out or else i would have thought it only had four dead pixel only and a faulty stand and would have kept it and taken a little refund as well


Bad luck! Hopefully your getting a good one now.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Bad luck! Hopefully your getting a good one now.


Yeah just hope i get a pixel perfect one now


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 
> here's my Auria, powered by a GTX 660 TI with memory offset of 850, giving it 185 gb/s bandwidth... is that enough?


Welcome to the club bro







For some strange reason you are the first one with a 660 in the club. Interesting nonetheless...

I believe 660TI might suffer a bit in higher resolution but perhaps a 2nd one can solve this issue. How are your frame rates so far in demanding games?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> wait... is it even possible to get the IBM T221 monitor? 3840×2400..... dude, my gtx 660 ti would die in a fire trying to run BF3 on that insane resolution.
> AND it's 22 INCH! THIS is Retina stuff right here, only a GTX 690 with 8Gb ram will ever do.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_T220/T221_LCD_monitors


That's the future. Even in tablets with those small screens we have crazy resolution and in the future a 27" will be even much higher than it is now. But I believe GPU power is not there yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dave*
> 
> Since I've moved almost all my gaming over to my Shimian display, I suppose it would only be fitting to join the 1440p and Above Gaming Club.
> 
> I'm still rocking my SLI'd GTX 275 with this display though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (waiting on the next generation graphics cards).


Welcome aboard bro. Added you to the club







Another first GPU in the club btw. Nobody but you have 275s. How is the 275 holding? How is the scaling of it in 1440p?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Haha, thanks. Setup is currently down, doing the TJ07 mods but couple shots when it was up in the old 600T case. And then a slightly more recent one in that's in more of a "under construction" state.
> 
> 
> As for the korean 1600p, my guess is the cost...


Nice setup. I like the idea of a 30 inch monitor supported by 2 smaller monitors for a not so demanding but still nice surround setup. I don't believe we can do that setup with our 27" monitors it seems.

Also added the pictures 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> So I got my brother to start playing Borderlands 2 on his rig and I was over there this morning showing him some tricks/tips...
> This is the first time I've played/gamed on a 1080 TN panel since getting my Samsung 850D ... and *MAN* ! I can't believe how much better the game looks on my 1440p PLS panel!
> I was reminded *exactly* of when I would get new comic books back in the day and how the glossy cover of the comic always looked so much better than the newsprint on the inside of the comic looked. That's a perfect analogy to how the TN panel looked. It looked like a newsprint version of Borderlands 2 ... all flat and dull ... whereas the PLS panel is practically "neon" like in it's vibrance, compared to the TN panel. The resolution felt stifling too at 1080p but more than anything it was like all "depth" and contrast and "pop" had been removed from the graphics.
> Dang I was glad to go back to my PLS screen!


I know the feeling. I had an even worse experience. A friend invited me and the wife to their house we had fun, than he fired PS3, and played AC3 for a while because I wanted to see it. Man I wanted to throw up repeateadly. I had this funny feeling in my stomach 

But really one you go 1440p, you can never go back.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftes*
> 
> May only be on an iMac but I love the 2560x1440 vibes, Skyrim is lovely on it


Hey there buddy, You have an apple display? I can add you to the club if you wish.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I sent my crossover for a replacement one since it had like over 12 stuck pixel and 4 dead pixel and a faulty stand. Hopefully should be getting a new one by next week or end of this week once they post it that is. Now i have been using a 720p hdtv as a monitor and it looks really crap when gaming or just looking at the desktop icons lol. Guess i can never go back below 1080p any more


Bad luck buddy. I hope you get a decent one soon. You unfortunately got into the unlucky 10%

Also to be honest, I don't think that Korean monitors have a much higher risk than an Apple' or Dell display for being faulty. I remember fellow club member kcuestag had few issues with his Dell U2711 about the stand and he was sent a 3rd monitor and the problem was finally solved than. I am sure the percentage of having a bad monitor with a reputable company is a bit slimmer but not that much slimmer. That being said, still If I was not in the process of building my sig rig from scratch, than I would probably have money left for a Dell U2711 or a like. I like how those monitors look in stand and bezel quality.

Who konws maybe next summer I might get a 1440p or a 1600p monitor from Dell, Samsung or Asus. I can always take my Yamakasi to my office.


----------



## ChronoBodi

it's not that bad actually, i OCed the crap out of the memory on the 660 TI to 7500 mhz, or about 800+ offset, gives it 180 GB bandwidth give or take.

Frame Rates are pretty good, 50-55 FPS in BF3 with no MSAA... because it's 2560x1440, AA is redundant.

Although for some reason, Assassin's Creed 3's 2x TXAA makes it go 40 FPS, but lower AA to "High" and the game runs 60+ FPS... TBH i don't see any damn anti-aliasing difference at all.

In Hitman Absolution, for ****s and giggles, i tried 8xMSAA on it, frames were crap, 15 fps and sucked up almost all my VRAM, 2950 MB.

Take off the MSAA, and it's 35 FPS or more.


----------



## shilka

iARDAs I asked ealier if i could join the club you said you had been busy so if there where problems i sould speak up


----------



## marc0053

Waiting on my overlord X270OC pixel perfect.
Can't wait to try 1440p gaming after owning an ASUS VG278H 120hz monitor.
I will post photos once it gets here









Games i will be playing first:
Metro 2033
Skyrim
World of Warcraft
CS source
Max Payne


----------



## OverClocker55

What's a good cheap 1440p monitor? I'm using an I5,680


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What's a good cheap 1440p monitor? I'm using an I5,680


Depends on what you mean with cheap The Asus PB278Q is 699$ US you can get cheaper ones but those are the korean ones


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Depends on what you mean with cheap The Asus PB278Q is 699$ US you can get cheaper ones but those are the korean ones


Ok well what is wrong with those? I heard there great. Is 1 680 to much for the screen size? Like BF3,Black Ops 2 maxed.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> it's not that bad actually, i OCed the crap out of the memory on the 660 TI to 7500 mhz, or about 800+ offset, gives it 180 GB bandwidth give or take.
> Frame Rates are pretty good, 50-55 FPS in BF3 with no MSAA... because it's 2560x1440, AA is redundant.
> Although for some reason, Assassin's Creed 3's 2x TXAA makes it go 40 FPS, but lower AA to "High" and the game runs 60+ FPS... TBH i don't see any damn anti-aliasing difference at all.
> In Hitman Absolution, for ****s and giggles, i tried 8xMSAA on it, frames were crap, 15 fps and sucked up almost all my VRAM, 2950 MB.
> Take off the MSAA, and it's 35 FPS or more.


I have no idea why Hitman uses so much Vram. Did anyone here in the club try Hitman with a 1.5 or 2gb Vram GPU?

Also your FPS is not bad at all. Better than I thought. Will you be getting a 2nd 660 later down the road though?

And also I agree thst MSAA is not as important in 1440p gaming but I would still like 2x MSAA or something like that. Though When I get my 2nd 670 I will play BF3 Ultra with 4xMSAA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> iARDAs I asked ealier if i could join the club you said you had been busy so if there where problems i sould speak up


I truly apologize for that. I am at work right now and will add you to the club in a few hours when I go home. DO you mind sending a picture of your setup? It would be nice. I will still add you to the club regardless. Sorry about that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Waiting on my overlord X270OC pixel perfect.
> Can't wait to try 1440p gaming after owning an ASUS VG278H 120hz monitor.
> I will post photos once it gets here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games i will be playing first:
> Metro 2033
> Skyrim
> World of Warcraft
> CS source
> Max Payne


120hz is a very nice feature and definitely smooth but I liked the 1440p 60hz experience better in visual terms. At first downgrading to 60hz from 120hz might be disappointing but the quality of 1440p will make you very happy in the long run.

Also lets hear how your 680 SLI will handle Metro2033. Other games will give you no troubles.

And drop a picture later to be added to the club.

Hope you enjoy your new monitor bro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What's a good cheap 1440p monitor? I'm using an I5,680


Achievia Shimian is a good one.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok well what is wrong with those? I heard there great. Is 1 680 to much for the screen size? Like BF3,Black Ops 2 maxed.


Nothing wrong with them they a just a bit harder to find not impossible just harder
As for a GTX 680 the only 2 games i cant max everything out with is GTA 4 and Wargame European Escalation
I have never played either BF3 or Black OPS 2 so i cant say if those will run in 1440P with everything maxed out
I think they can if you dont have all details and AA to max


----------



## shilka

Here you go iARDAs is this good enough i dont have a camera to take a photo of the monitor itself sadly


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok well what is wrong with those? I heard there great. Is 1 680 to much for the screen size? Like BF3,Black Ops 2 maxed.


Black Ops 2 is a piece of cake with a 680.

Even my 670 handles it at full with 50% usage with 1440p

BF3 is extremely well playable in 680 too but for a 60 fps stable experience a 2nd 680 wouldn't hurt.

I currently play at HIGH in 1440p at I get around 60 fps most of the time. I see drops to 50s though at extensive scenes.

When I game in ULTRA, I see drops to 40 fps at extensive scenes though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Here you go iARDAs is this good enough i dont have a camera to take a photo of the monitor itself sadly


Perfect.

I will add you tonight.









All we care is the resolution and we don't want 1080p guys sneaking in the club


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> I will add you tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All we care is the resolution and we don't want 1080p guys sneaking in the club


aww I was just about to







past you and join...guess I got caught







..
Well I hope to be joining you guys soon.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I have no idea why Hitman uses so much Vram. Did anyone here in the club try Hitman with a 1.5 or 2gb Vram GPU?
> 
> Also your FPS is not bad at all. Better than I thought. Will you be getting a 2nd 660 later down the road though?
> 
> And also I agree thst MSAA is not as important in 1440p gaming but I would still like 2x MSAA or something like that. Though When I get my 2nd 670 I will play BF3 Ultra with 4xMSAA


no chance for SLI, im on Mini ITX rig. Only option is to get a GTX 690... wish they made a 6 gb version (3 gb per gpu)... because of games like Hitman.

or a Maxwell GPU


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> aww I was just about to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> past you and join...guess I got caught
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Well I hope to be joining you guys soon.


Yeah I am a Sherlock Holmes like that







I catch people









Definitely join the 1440p wagon. It is amazing and don't worry about your 680. It will do wonders. Great GPU for 1440p gaming.

So did you at least decide if you will go with a Korean one or a Branded one such as Dell, Asus, Samsung?

It is always a tough decision.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> no chance for SLI, im on Mini ITX rig. Only option is to get a GTX 690... wish they made a 6 gb version (3 gb per gpu)... because of games like Hitman.
> or a Maxwell GPU


Hmm in that case wait for a 790 if it releases next year.

Upgrading to a 670 or 680 wont be much of a great difference over 660TI. And 690 might give you a headache in the vram department in the future. So just wait for a 780 or preferably 790. I have my eyes on a 790 to be honest.

Meanwhile enjoy your 660. You are getting really good FPS if you ask me.

Though you might suffer in Crysis 3 or Far Cry 3 with highest settings.

I get like 30 fps with my 670 with Crysis 2 with the DX11 patch and high res texture pack. I can only imagime Crysis 3 to be even more demanding.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I am a Sherlock Holmes like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I catch people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely join the 1440p wagon. It is amazing and don't worry about your 680. It will do wonders. Great GPU for 1440p gaming.
> 
> So did you at least decide if you will go with a Korean one or a Branded one such as Dell, Asus, Samsung?
> 
> It is always a tough decision.


Truthfully I just shipped out my 580 via step up with EVGA for 680 3 hours ago and I'm broke. So for now saving and then whatever is cheaper lol


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmm in that case wait for a 790 if it releases next year
> 
> Upgrading to a 670 or 680 wont be much of a great difference over 660TI. And 690 might give you a headache in the vram department in the future. So just wait for a 780 or preferably 790. I have my eyes on a 790 to be honest.
> 
> Meanwhile enjoy your 660. You are getting really good FPS if you ask me.
> 
> Though you might suffer in Crysis 3 or Far Cry 3 with highest settings.
> 
> I get like 30 fps with my 670 with Crysis 2 with the DX11 patch and high res texture pack. I can only imagime Crysis 3 to be even more demanding.


the GTX 690 is a rip-off... simply for all its power, it simply doesn't have enough Vram per GPU. sure, it has 4 GB, but it's really 2 GB per gpu, and some games on 1440p are eating up 2 GB already.

there needs to be a 6gb version IMO. wait, actually, ASUS makes a 8 GB version, the Mars III gpu. BUT that requires 3 8 pins, and i only have 2.

agree with you on seeing what Maxwell will bring.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Truthfully I just shipped out my 580 via step up with EVGA for 680 3 hours ago and I'm broke. So for now saving and then whatever is cheaper lol


So Achievia Shimian is your best bet than. 3rd most popular 1440p screen in the club is the Achievia Shimian. It should cost you around $350 shipping included. Yamakasi Catleap is also similar in price. Around $370

Man these things used to be cheaper. I remember Shimians being $300 and Yamakasi being like $320 few months ago.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So Achievia Shimian is your best bet than. 3rd most popular 1440p screen in the club is the Achievia Shimian. It should cost you around $350 shipping included. Yamakasi Catleap is also similar in price. Around $370
> 
> Man these things used to be cheaper. I remember Shimians being $300 and Yamakasi being like $320 few months ago.


Ok well thanks!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> the GTX 690 is a rip-off... simply for all its power, it simply doesn't have enough Vram per GPU. sure, it has 4 GB, but it's really 2 GB per gpu, and some games on 1440p are eating up 2 GB already.
> there needs to be a 6gb version IMO.
> agree with you on seeing what Maxwell will bring.


Nvidia and ATI needs spanking for wrong advertising of their DUAL GPUs that's for sure.

A terrible misleading. Terrible and no excuse for that.

Not everyone knows about GPUs like us and there are so many people mislead even in this forum who bought a 690 thinking it has 4GB of vram. Shame really.

Still a great GPU though don't get me wrong. It has a lot of power but will eventually bottleneck in 1440p or 1600p gaming oh higher demanding games.

Just my 2 cents.

But we do have few 690 users in the club whom are extremely happy with their GPUs.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok well thanks!


what, no love for Auria? local pickup from Microcenter and generous return policy is why i got that monitor instead of trusting Ebay... *shudders*


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> what, no love for Auria? local pickup from Microcenter and generous return policy is why i got that monitor instead of trusting Ebay... *shudders*


ebay I do want to get the cheapest one though


----------



## ChronoBodi

actually... what if they made a dual GTX 660 Ti gpu? Weird idea i know but, it could be $750, and can be 6 gb VRAM since there are 3 GB models out.

Hey, there was a GTX 460 2Win.

All they need to do is to massively overclock that memory up to 1900 mhz though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> what, no love for Auria? local pickup from Microcenter and generous return policy is why i got that monitor instead of trusting Ebay... *shudders*


Aurias are nice too

How much are these in microcenter?

Honestly If I was living in USA, I would either go Overlord or Auria at this point.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Aurias are nice too
> 
> How much are these in microcenter?
> 
> Honestly If I was living in USA, I would either go Overlord or Auria at this point.


they were $400... no shipping fee to boot when you go pick it up yourself anyway.

wait.... WHAT is an Auria exactly? some off-shoot brand from some company?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> they were $400... no shipping fee to boot when you go pick it up yourself anyway.
> wait.... WHAT is an Auria exactly? some off-shoot brand from some company?


as far as I know they are also Korean. But I am not 100% sure.

I know Overlord is an American company though I believe they still import the panels from Korea.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> the GTX 690 is a rip-off... simply for all its power, it simply doesn't have enough Vram per GPU. sure, it has 4 GB, but it's really 2 GB per gpu, and some games on 1440p are eating up 2 GB already.
> there needs to be a 6gb version IMO. wait, actually, ASUS makes a 8 GB version, the Mars III gpu. BUT that requires 3 8 pins, and i only have 2.
> agree with you on seeing what Maxwell will bring.


This

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nvidia and ATI needs spanking for wrong advertising of their DUAL GPUs that's for sure.
> 
> A terrible misleading. Terrible and no excuse for that.
> 
> Not everyone knows about GPUs like us and there are so many people mislead even in this forum who bought a 690 thinking it has 4GB of vram. Shame really.
> 
> Still a great GPU though don't get me wrong. It has a lot of power but will eventually bottleneck in 1440p or 1600p gaming oh higher demanding games.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> But we do have few 690 users in the club whom are extremely happy with their GPUs.


And this....very good points and I agree. The 690 is a great card, great power, but I can only imagine how misleading the amount of memory advertised on these cards can be for most people out there. Think about those people buying a single 690 for a Nvidia surround setup, whether it be 3x 1080p, 3x 1440p, or a very demanding 3x 1600p....in any of those situations the "real" 2GB of memory available on the 690 will just not cut it. Just as you said iARDAs, shame.


----------



## shilka

I am thinking about buying a second GTX 680 or if i sould wait for the GTX 770/780 next year


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am thinking about buying a second GTX 680 or if i sould wait for the GTX 770/780 next year


You're using the Asus PB278Q right? Do you feel like the one 680 you have just isn't cutting it for gaming at 1440p? My single 680 Lightning does great for the games I play. But I guess if you feel like it doesn't meet your needs a second 680 would really give you some great performance and why not just go ahead with it since it's still going to be awhile for next gen. I wouldn't wait around for the next gen if you're not enjoying your games with your current setup. And then even by the time the "780" comes out, there would be no need to upgrade since dual 680's is still going to be a monster setup for plenty of time to come.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> You're using the Asus PB278Q right? Do you feel like the one 680 you have just isn't cutting it for gaming at 1440p? My single 680 Lightning does great for the games I play. But I guess if you feel like it doesn't meet your needs a second 680 would really give you some great performance and why not just go ahead with it since it's still going to be awhile for next gen. I wouldn't wait around for the next gen if you're not enjoying your games with your current setup. And then even by the time the "780" comes out, there would be no need to upgrade since dual 680's is still going to be a monster setup for plenty of time to come.


Yes i have a Asus PB278Q and i mainly play older games both because i am to cheap to buy new games and even when i buy a new game it sucks monkey balls!.
But i do feel that for newer games like lets say Far Cry 3 i would feel better if i had a second GTX 680 the only 2 games i have tried so far i cant max everything out in 1440P is GTA IV and Wargame European Escalation
And the reson i would wait for the GTX 780 is that i am not rich it takes time for me to save up for a second GTX 680 i would need 3 months to have enough money and by that time the GTX 780 would be what 3-5 months away?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes i have a Asus PB278Q and i mainly play older games both because i am to cheap to buy new games and even when i buy a new game it sucks monkey balls!.
> But i do feel that for newer games like lets say Far Cry 3 i would feel better if i had a second GTX 680 the only 2 games i have tried so far i cant max everything out in 1440P is GTA IV and Wargame European Escalation
> And the reson i would wait for the GTX 780 is that i am not rich it takes time for me to save up for a second GTX 680 i would need 3 months to have enough money


Well again if it was me, if I was not satisfied and not enjoying my games, I would look for an alternative or get another one. I understand what it's like to save up for such an expensive card, and 3 months is a long time yea, but it's not like the 780 will be available by then anyway. I think at least...haven't really kept up with the latest news. If it's going to take you upwards of 5 months though to save for another 680, maybe you should just wait.


----------



## shilka

The max i can save per month is 1800 danish that is 314$ US per month but Denmark has 25% tax on eveything in the UK its 20% or something like that so everything costs more here Denmark
And i cant buy a second Asus GTX 680 CU II OC as i need room for my soundcard


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn guy's got some bad news. Looks like my seller just gave me a full refund saying instead of sending a replacement because of three times high express shipping charge. Now what do i do the money will take about three days to go back in to my account. Now the price of these monitors has gone up quite a bit. Do i go for a Asus PB278Q for £467.12 or get a crossover from AW for £280 what would you guys do


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Damn guy's got some bad news. Looks like my seller just gave me a full refund saying instead of sending a replacement because of three times high express shipping charge. Now what do i do the money will take about three days to go back in to my account. Now the price of these monitors has gone up quite a bit. Do i go for a Asus PB278Q for £467.12 or get a crossover from AW for £280 what would you guys do


If you an afford it, don't even think about it and get PB278Q or U2713HM which I am getting.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> If you an afford it, don't even think about it and get PB278Q or U2713HM which I am getting.


I really like the glossy display tho. I guess if i go for the Asus PB278Q i will have to wait until next month since i have quite a few bills to pay each month tho


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I really like the glossy display tho. I guess if i go for the Asus PB278Q i will have to wait until next month since i have quite a few bills to pay each month tho


I have had the Asus PB278Q for 3 weeks now and i love its by far the best monitor i have had or seen yet
If you have the money i think you sould buy the the PB278Q


----------



## num1son

join please?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have had the Asus PB278Q for 3 weeks now and i love its by far the best monitor i have had or seen yet
> If you have the money i think you sould buy the the PB278Q


Thanks for letting me know. How will you say it compares to a glossy display like a apple cinema display if you have seen one or a Korean display


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. How will you say it compares to a glossy display like a apple cinema display if you have seen one or a Korean display


I cant talk about what i have not seen so cant help you there.
I have been playing alot of RTS FPS and racing games on my PB278Q and the games looks amazing.
For working its also very good in 2560x1440 you really get a lot of room to with work and the colors looks way better then anything i have ever seen before


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I cant talk about what i have not seen so cant help you there.
> I have been playing alot of RTS FPS and racing games on my PB278Q and the games looks amazing.
> For working its also very good in 2560x1440 you really get a lot of room to with work and the colors looks way better then anything i have ever seen before


Thanks for letting me know. Gonna read some reviews before i buy this monitor or else just get another crossover 27q led-p from a different seller


----------



## FlyingSolo

What do you guys think of the CROSSOVER 30Q5 PRO 30 inch do you guys think this is better then the 27 inch one. its only £62.40 more then the 27 inch crossover 27q led-p. Do you guys think i should go for this one then the 27 inch model. What would you guys do


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> What do you guys think of the CROSSOVER 30Q5 PRO 30 inch do you guys think this is better then the 27 inch one. its only £62.40 more then the 27 inch crossover 27q led-p. Do you guys think i should go for this one then the 27 inch model. What would you guys do


I would get the 27' and save the money. Maybe if you sit a little further, the 30' might not be that bad, but the 27' is just perfect size and the korean monitors arn't really worth spending that much money even if it's 30. You could just save and buy a real brand like Dell or *cought* ASUS.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> I would get the 27' and save the money. Maybe if you sit a little further, the 30' might not be that bad, but the 27' is just perfect size and the korean monitors arn't really worth spending that much money even if it's 30. You could just save and buy a real brand like Dell or *cought* ASUS.


Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> What do you guys think of the CROSSOVER 30Q5 PRO 30 inch do you guys think this is better then the 27 inch one. its only £62.40 more then the 27 inch crossover 27q led-p. Do you guys think i should go for this one then the 27 inch model. What would you guys do


2560x1600 is a great resolution, sorry to hear about the 27q >.>, but yah the extra 200 vertical lines is helpful imo after going inbetween landscape 1440p and 3 x portrait 1440p. The two mac 30" displays upstairs that I rarely get to use







are really quite a pleasure. If your going to have one display for a good length of time might as well make it the best you can. 30" is premium feeling and I've lan-ed with buddies a few years back, one of which had the Dell 3007WFP and the real estate in EVE was just nomg back then. Not going to go wrong either way it'll just be your preference.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 2560x1600 is a great resolution, sorry to hear about the 27q >.>, but yah the extra 200 vertical lines is helpful imo after going inbetween landscape 1440p and 3 x portrait 1440p. The two mac 30" displays upstairs that I rarely get to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are really quite a pleasure. If your going to have one display for a good length of time might as well make it the best you can. 30" is premium feeling and I've lan-ed with buddies a few years back, one of which had the Dell 3007WFP and the real estate in EVE was just nomg back then. Not going to go wrong either way it'll just be your preference.


Thanks for letting me know. I wont be going with the new dell monitor since it has a lot of problems plus its a matte screen which i don't like. So its either i go with the crossover 27 or 30 inch monitor or go with the asus pb278q. If you where gonna buy one of these monitor which one would you have gone with. I really don't know much about monitors since this was my first monitor i bought so i don't have much experience like all you guys. I plan to keep it for a long time as i can. And i wont be going triple monitor since i don't like the bezel in between screens


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I wont be going with the new dell monitor since it has a lot of problems plus its a matte screen which i don't like. So its either i go with the crossover 27 or 30 inch monitor or go with the asus pb278q. If you where gonna buy one of these monitor which one would you have gone with. I really don't know much about monitors since this was my first monitor i bought so i don't have much experience like all you guys. I plan to keep it for a long time as i can. And i wont be going triple monitor since i don't like the bezel in between screens


Depends, if no budget I'd jump on a 3020MDP for the connectivity options and aesthetics and then going in descending order it would be the ASUS, 30Q5 and 27Q. Not a huge fan of the ASUS' enclosure but the connectivity, domestication of the product, precalibration and stand make it a great value. 30Q5 looks like a guilty pleasure @ 30" with only a DVI-D input and the 27Q is obviously best bang for buck but if your not going surround or getting any others you'd probably want the big guys imo and that's why it's last. For long term keeping like 2-3+ years go ASUS for parts and customer service without having to spend xxx.xx excessive amount of pounds later on if anything were to go wrong.


----------



## Hamy144

My newest set up using High Calibre


----------



## jameschisholm

Anyone got 1440p shots of Hitman: Absolution


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Depends, if no budget I'd jump on a 3020MDP for the connectivity options and aesthetics and then going in descending order it would be the ASUS, 30Q5 and 27Q. Not a huge fan of the ASUS' enclosure but the connectivity, domestication of the product, precalibration and stand make it a great value. 30Q5 looks like a guilty pleasure @ 30" with only a DVI-D input and the 27Q is obviously best bang for buck but if your not going surround or getting any others you'd probably want the big guys imo and that's why it's last. For long term keeping like 2-3+ years go ASUS for parts and customer service without having to spend xxx.xx excessive amount of pounds later on if anything were to go wrong.


Thanks for letting me know. I guess if i go with the 3020MDP or the Asus one i will have to wait next month


----------



## deafboy

You 1600p surround users...wallpaper suggestions?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I guess if i go with the 3020MDP or the Asus one i will have to wait next month


I would go with the "brand" and warranty, there are some great reviews on it (by Linus and Asus employees, so it doesn't really count...) and some people are saying it's crappy and some are getting headaches from the PWM. If you want the asus, take look at Dell U2713HM (im getting it).


----------



## shilka

Was playing Call Of Duty 4 in 2560x1440 when i saw this was damm funny


----------



## sWaY20

Here you go!!! Everything on ultra, monitor is Overlord Tempest.

Hitman: Absolution


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Here you go iARDAs is this good enough i dont have a camera to take a photo of the monitor itself sadly


Hey there buddy. I just realized that you are already on the list  Check it out. I wonder if somehow the list does not update for you...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> join please?


Welcome aboard bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> My newest set up using High Calibre


I updated the list with your current picture










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Here you go!!! Everything on ultra, monitor is Overlord Tempest.
> Hitman: Absolution


Thanks for the screenshots. Added them to the list.


----------



## Layo

How is the monitor's temperature? How warm would power brick be, especialy at U2713HM? I've seen burnt pcb, so im just wondering.... My brick is just kind of warm, but it's probably because there's -50 degrees in my room >.>

What is AG coating like? Is it like super bad or someone minds, someone doesnt?


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> How is the monitor's temperature? How warm would power brick be, especialy at U2713HM? I've seen burnt pcb, so im just wondering.... My brick is just kind of warm, but it's probably because there's -50 degrees in my room >.>
> What is AG coating like? Is it like super bad or someone minds, someone doesnt?


U2713HM has very light AG coating, just like the Asus equivalent.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I think am just gonna buy the dell u2713hm even tho i like the glossy screen more. With this i can probably have a peace of mind not sending it back to korea if it goes bad after a while. Which will cost me more then a dell u2713hm if i decide to send it back after few months. I'll upload some photo's end of next month once i have it


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I think am just gonna buy the dell u2713hm even tho i like the glossy screen more. With this i can probably have a peace of mind not sending it back to korea if it goes bad after a while. Which will cost me more then a dell u2713hm if i decide to send it back after few months. I'll upload some photo's end of next month once i have it


Mine should be here by next wednesday


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I think am just gonna buy the dell u2713hm even tho i like the glossy screen more. With this i can probably have a peace of mind not sending it back to korea if it goes bad after a while. Which will cost me more then a dell u2713hm if i decide to send it back after few months. I'll upload some photo's end of next month once i have it


I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with the new Dell's *SEMI* glossy coating...as I understand it, it's the same as on the Samsung PLS screens and the new Asus PLS screen as well ...

And, having had both the Samsung 970D (full gloss) and the Samsung 850D (SEMI gloss) side by side in my room, I can say I saw no real significant difference in regards to color vibrancy or "pop" of the images on either screen. In fact, I preferred the 850Ds semi gloss over the full gloss as it provided the same brilliance (and great text rendering as well) as the 970D while calming the reflections a great deal. I ended up keeping the 850D not so much because of the screen differences but more so because of ergonomic differences.

Even though it's only SEMI glossy, I still have to occasionally adjust my keyboard and other desktop items on my desk as they *will* show a reflection in the screen at times. In fact, at certain angles, I can see a rather crisp reflection of the rest of my room in the semi glossy screen but it disappears once mostly straight on viewing is returned too. When they say SEMI glossy ... it really is just that ... being in fact rather reflective at certain angles.

Point being ... you'll most likely be rather pleased with the new Dell's coating (vs the older Dells, which I have also owned and which I also don't like at all for the fact that the anti glare coating so impacts monitor performance in regards to white levels, general vibrancy and especially text rendering). I think it wise that Dell changed to semi-gloss for the newest 27" IPS ...


----------



## rck1984

Posted already in another thread but ah well...

I received my Crossover 27Q LED this morning, and what can i say?! Its incredible, the picture is stunning!
I will make some pictures later on, to be able to join the club









A couple more screenshots of Far Cry 3, on 2560x1440 / Ultra / 2x MSAA:















This game looks absolutely incredible, its stunning on max settings. (very taxing though)
Screenshots don't do 100% justice, you should see this eyecandy in motion.


----------



## Azefore

^ Those screens make me want to try FC3 on my three 1440p before I sell my two Crossovers >.<, if it'll even run above 20 fps or period lol


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with the new Dell's *SEMI* glossy coating...as I understand it, it's the same as on the Samsung PLS screens and the new Asus PLS screen as well ...
> And, having had both the Samsung 970D (full gloss) and the Samsung 850D (SEMI gloss) side by side in my room, I can say I saw no real significant difference in regards to color vibrancy or "pop" of the images on either screen. In fact, I preferred the 850Ds semi gloss over the full gloss as it provided the same brilliance (and great text rendering as well) as the 970D while calming the reflections a great deal. I ended up keeping the 850D not so much because of the screen differences but more so because of ergonomic differences.
> Even though it's only SEMI glossy, I still have to occasionally adjust my keyboard and other desktop items on my desk as they *will* show a reflection in the screen at times. In fact, at certain angles, I can see a rather crisp reflection of the rest of my room in the semi glossy screen but it disappears once mostly straight on viewing is returned too. When they say SEMI glossy ... it really is just that ... being in fact rather reflective at certain angles.
> Point being ... you'll most likely be rather pleased with the new Dell's coating (vs the older Dells, which I have also owned and which I also don't like at all for the fact that the anti glare coating so impacts monitor performance in regards to white levels, general vibrancy and especially text rendering). I think it wise that Dell changed to semi-gloss for the newest 27" IPS ...


Thanks for letting me know. This has helped me a lot +rep


----------



## Azefore

Aye he speaks the truth, Samsung is great when it comes to their displays coatings. Still love the barely matte coating on my F2380, and although irrelevant impressed by my new galaxy SIII's screen







. Sounds like the 850D's coating is similar to apple's newer coating they've used in the iMac just not as known about for obvious consumer reasons


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Aye he speaks the truth, Samsung is great when it comes to their displays coatings. Still love the barely matte coating on my F2380, and although irrelevant impressed by my new galaxy SIII's screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sounds like the 850D's coating is similar to apple's newer coating they've used in the iMac just not as known about for obvious consumer reasons


I just hope the new dells coating is the same as the samsung 850d's coating if its the same then am all happy. Damn i have to wait before i can play games on a 1440p again. Every thing from desktop icons to games really look like crap on a 720p. The only problem i came across is that all the online anime tv shows that i watch online really looks crap compared to a 720p. I guess you cant have everything lol


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guys does anyone know whats the difference between the dell u2711 Revision A13 and the dell u2711hm. Cause i can get these for the same price and not sure if they have fixed the ag coating on the dell u2711 Revision A13 if it was you which one would you guys go for


----------



## OverClocker55

All these screenshots are so big


----------



## Layo

U2711 on sale again for $50 more then U2713HM







Went from $1000 to $725 temporarily in one shop, really tempting...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Posted already in another thread but ah well...
> I received my Crossover 27Q LED this morning, and what can i say?! Its incredible, the picture is stunning!
> I will make some pictures later on, to be able to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more screenshots of Far Cry 3, on 2560x1440 / Ultra / 2x MSAA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game looks absolutely incredible, its stunning on max settings. (very taxing though)
> Screenshots don't do 100% justice, you should see this eyecandy in motion.


I added the screenshots to the list. The game looks awesome.

What kind of a FPS are you getting with your GPU?


----------



## iARDAs

Some more Dishonored screenshots in 1440p


----------



## iARDAs

1440p screenshots of Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I added the screenshots to the list. The game looks awesome.
> 
> What kind of a FPS are you getting with your GPU?


Minimum: 40
Average: 65
Maximum: 90

on Ultra, 2x MSAA, HDAO, 2560x1440.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Minimum: 40
> Average: 65
> Maximum: 90
> on Ultra, 2x MSAA, HDAO, 2560x1440.


Nice. Not bad at all.

I will still wait for a 2nd 670 though to play this game.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Minimum: 40
> Average: 65
> Maximum: 90
> on Ultra, 2x MSAA, HDAO, 2560x1440.


that's with dual 7970s? great... Guess i can do Ultra with no MSAA, but Farcry 3 isn't out til dec 4th. how are u playing it early?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> that's with dual 7970s? great... Guess i can do Ultra with no MSAA, but Farcry 3 isn't out til dec 4th. how are u playing it early?


Shoot

I missed that he has 2 GPUs

I definetaly have to wait for the 2nd 670 now than.

Also far Cry 3 is out in some regions.

Here in Turkey it is out. Steam says available now.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> that's with dual 7970s? great... Guess i can do Ultra with no MSAA, but Farcry 3 isn't out til dec 4th. how are u playing it early?


Dual 7950's, but overclocked to 1050/1450 so they match a stock 7970 at the moment. Could push them more but i don't want my fans going full-out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Shoot
> 
> I missed that he has 2 GPUs
> 
> I definetaly have to wait for the 2nd 670 now than.
> 
> Also far Cry 3 is out in some regions.
> 
> Here in Turkey it is out. Steam says available now.


For 2560x1440, I'd definitely get another 670, yes. That is if you want "everything" to be maxed out. (2x MSAA is enough on 1440p though)
Keep in mind though, drivers may add quite some more performance later on.


----------



## shilka

I have finally gotten around to buy a digital camera so i took some photos of my Asus PB278Q and my desk


----------



## FlyingSolo

Good news just bought the dell u2713hm. It looks like now we will have two people in the club with a dell u2713hm. Cant wait to start gaming again in 1440p


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Good news just bought the dell u2713hm. It looks like now we will have two people in the club with a dell u2713hm. Cant wait to start gaming again in 1440p


This made me feel sad.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> This made me feel sad.


Lol why is that


----------



## shilka

I know tthis is not normally what we talk about in this club but what do you think of my PC?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> all the online anime tv shows that i watch online really looks crap compared to a 720p. I guess you cant have everything lol


DVD's don't look too good either, unfortunately. But Blu Ray's look amazing. Especially the Blu-Rays that use the whole 1440p screen, like the new Avengers movie blu ray ... for whatever reason, it doesn't have the black bars like most blu rays and uses the entire screen on my Samsung 850D. It looks freaking amazing. I've watched it over a gazillion times just to ooh and ahhhh! .. LOL ...

That said, a DVD playback software like Cyberlink Pro, which has a sort of "upscaling" function, does improve the DVD play back a little bit ...


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Lol why is that


Why 2 people? I think I'm the guy who recommended you the U2713HM, mentioned it on last 20 pages and everywhere, crying how I ordered it and they canceled it etc. and I sitll got forgotten


----------



## General121

Shilka, looks very nice


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Shilka, looks very nice


Thanks i have plan to clean it tomorrow its dusty as hell


----------



## General121

Cleaner than mine though I can't easily get the only dust. Though it's mostly on the fan blades. Plus, because of the size restraint and my case, there is no cable management...


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Hitman: Absolution*


----------



## shilka

Has any of you played Far Cry 3 in 1440P?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Has any of you played Far Cry 3 in 1440P?


Rolling in 1080p, will post 1440p screens probably on wednesday. It still looks godlike.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Has any of you played Far Cry 3 in 1440P?


I am playing on 1440p.
Some more Far Cry 3 shots, Ultra Settings / 2x MSAA / HDAO / 2560x1440.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I am playing on 1440p.
> Some more Far Cry 3 shots, Ultra Settings / 2x MSAA / HDAO / 2560x1440.


I can see you have 2 7950´s i only have a singe GTX 680 i am not sure i can play in 1440P with 2x AA and everything else maxed out


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I can see you have 2 7950´s i only have a singe GTX 680 i am not sure i can play in 1440P with 2x AA and everything else maxed out


I run it completely maxed with one OCd 7950 at 60-80 fps, you should do fine if without MSAA or other crap, there isn't really difference between high-very high-ultra


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I can see you have 2 7950´s i only have a singe GTX 680 i am not sure i can play in 1440P with 2x AA and everything else maxed out


Completely maxed out, including 2x MSAA is not going to give you steady 60 frames per second on a single GTX 680. At least not in the current state of the game/drivers.
Turning off MSAA completely should give you some extra frames without sacrificing too much eye-candy, on 1440p you don't really need MSAA anyway.

Either tune down your graphics and enjoy the game, or add a 2nd GTX 680. But then again, i don't know how much of a performance increase new drivers will give later on.

Far Cry 3 is a very taxing game right now.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Completely maxed out, including 2x MSAA is not going to give you steady 60 frames per second on a single GTX 680. At least not in the current state of the game/drivers.
> Turning off MSAA completely should give you some extra frames without sacrificing too much eye-candy, on 1440p you don't really need MSAA anyway.
> Either tune down your graphics and enjoy the game, or add a 2nd GTX 680. But then again, i don't know how much of a performance increase new drivers will give later on.
> Far Cry 3 is a very taxing game right now.


I dont have money for a second GTX 680 before march 2013 but i was planing on getting a second one think i will go for a EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature with backplate as my second GTX 680


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Why 2 people? I think I'm the guy who recommended you the U2713HM, mentioned it on last 20 pages and everywhere, crying how I ordered it and they canceled it etc. and I sitll got forgotten


Damn my bad. I knew i was forgetting someone else. It looks like it will be 3 people in the club with a dell u2713hm soon. I should be getting my one on monday or tuesday


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> DVD's don't look too good either, unfortunately. But Blu Ray's look amazing. Especially the Blu-Rays that use the whole 1440p screen, like the new Avengers movie blu ray ... for whatever reason, it doesn't have the black bars like most blu rays and uses the entire screen on my Samsung 850D. It looks freaking amazing. I've watched it over a gazillion times just to ooh and ahhhh! .. LOL ...
> That said, a DVD playback software like Cyberlink Pro, which has a sort of "upscaling" function, does improve the DVD play back a little bit ...


I will for sure check out Avengers. So the blu-ray comes with 1440p resolution on disc right


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn these Far Cry 3 screens looks amazing have to try this game out once i get my display


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> ... Blu Ray's look amazing. Especially the Blu-Rays that use the whole 1440p screen, like the new Avengers movie blu ray ...


Yeah, true story, the Avengers Blu Ray on 1440 is pretty fantastic.


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I will for sure check out Avengers. So the blu-ray comes with 1440p resolution on disc right


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Yeah, true story, the Avengers Blu Ray on 1440 is pretty fantastic.


Little off-topic, but it might be interesting...

As far as i know, The Avengers on Bluray is just 1080p like all other Bluray disc's.
Its all about aspect-ratios, the way movies are "filmed/made" by producers.

Most new movies are shot in a widescreen aspect-ratio of 2.35:1. To fit this on a monitor or tv without losing actual picture, they use the black bars on the top and bottom.
In this case, of The Avengers. The movie is made on a 1.78:1 ratio that does NOT use black bars. That is the reason it fills up your whole 1440p screen. (even on a 1080p source)
You will think, why don't these producers make their movies in 1.78:1 then, so we don't have these black bars any more? Well, its because movies are there to be seen in the cinema and besides that, some movies give a better watching experience on 1.78:1 than on 2:35:1 and visa versa.

Its difficult to explain, but take a look at the following article and give it a read.

http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/show/764


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> You will think, why don't these producers make their movies in 1.78:1 then, so we don't have these black bars any more? Well, its because movies are there to be seen in the cinema and besides that, some movies give a better watching experience on 1.78:1 than on 2:35:1 and visa versa.
> Its difficult to explain, but take a look at the following article and give it a read.
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/show/764


Excellent explanation ...

Thanks ...


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Excellent explanation ...
> Thanks ...


No problem, hope it was informative.
I just double checked The Avengers to be 100% sure, made some screen-caps and The Avengers also is 1080p like all other Bluray disc's. (click on a screen-cap down here of The Avengers, followed by clicking on a screen-cap of Timescapes. Notice the difference in size?)




The only footage that i know off, that is filmed in 2560x1440 is the "docu" named: Timescapes.
Its absolutely stunning, truly amazing picture! and definitely worth a watch:

http://timescapes.org/

If you want the real experience, you have to buy/download the full version.
The demo's on Youtube/Vimeo or whatever don't do justice and does not even get close to the real thing.
Two random screen-caps i made of Timescapes:




I *highly recommend* watching this, to anyone with a 2560x1440 monitor!

Edit: Apologies for going completely off-topic, though it might be interesting for some of us


----------



## KaRLiToS

*More*


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I *highly recommend* watching this, to anyone with a 2560x1440 monitor!
> Edit: Apologies for going completely off-topic, though it might be interesting for some of us


I'm totally buying that.

Thanks!


----------



## iARDAs

Good contribution lately guys

I added all the SS of Far Cry 3, Hitman and Sleeping Dogs to the list.


----------



## iARDAs

Some 1440p Rage Screenshots


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Little off-topic, but it might be interesting...
> As far as i know, The Avengers on Bluray is just 1080p like all other Bluray disc's.
> Its all about aspect-ratios, the way movies are "filmed/made" by producers.
> Most new movies are shot in a widescreen aspect-ratio of 2.35:1. To fit this on a monitor or tv without losing actual picture, they use the black bars on the top and bottom.
> In this case, of The Avengers. The movie is made on a 1.78:1 ratio that does NOT use black bars. That is the reason it fills up your whole 1440p screen. (even on a 1080p source)
> You will think, why don't these producers make their movies in 1.78:1 then, so we don't have these black bars any more? Well, its because movies are there to be seen in the cinema and besides that, some movies give a better watching experience on 1.78:1 than on 2:35:1 and visa versa.
> Its difficult to explain, but take a look at the following article and give it a read.
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/show/764


Thanks for the excellent explanation +rep


----------



## jassilamba

Please add me to the club:

Auria from MicroCenter for 339 (open box, from the looks of it, has no issues at all so far)


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I'm totally buying that.
> Thanks!


Your welcome, let us know what you thought of it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for the excellent explanation +rep


No problem


----------



## Layo

Got an email saying it should be here on tuesday







I'm still having huge innerfights with myself about spending that much on screen. I'm the kind of guy who just doesn't care and will get over anything, lol.

....i would probably be very happy with 24' 1080p IPS....


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Got an email saying it should be here on tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still having huge innerfights with myself about spending that much on screen. I'm the kind of guy who just doesn't care and will get over anything, lol.
> ....i would probably be very happy with 24' 1080p IPS....


Ha ha looks like we will both get it on the same day hopefully. And did you know that the new dell u2713hm uses the same panel as the retina macbook pro's but its the same resolution as the old model 2560x1440p i think in about 2014 dell might come out with a higher resolution for the new u2711


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Ha ha looks like we will both get it on the same day hopefully. And did you know that the new dell u2713hm uses the same panel as the retina macbook pro's but its the same resolution as the old model 2560x1440p i think in about 2014 dell might come out with a higher resolution for the new u2711


I'm lost in who uses what panel, can't remember if dell has the same one as apple but pretty sure crossover etc. does. Yea, so the monitor's warranty should expire by 2016, I hope high resolution AMOLED/OLED technologies will be out at afordable prices, prefferably something like 4k which is TONS now. Higher resolution 10bit panel? That must be like $2000 :S

Also, did you hear about the new Metro: Last Light game? I REALLY loved Metro 2033, finished it 7 times and it's my best game ( you can pretty much tell by avatar). Shame I didn't have it on steam though, all my achievements are empty now







. I wonder how much better is 1440p gonna be and how will games like FC3, LoL, Skyrim, BF3, AC3, Metro or Crysis 3 look like.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> I'm lost in who uses what panel, can't remember if dell has the same one as apple but pretty sure crossover etc. does. Yea, so the monitor's warranty should expire by 2016, I hope high resolution AMOLED/OLED technologies will be out at afordable prices, prefferably something like 4k which is TONS now. Higher resolution 10bit panel? That must be like $2000 :S
> Also, did you hear about the new Metro: Last Light game? I REALLY loved Metro 2033, finished it 7 times and it's my best game ( you can pretty much tell by avatar). Shame I didn't have it on steam though, all my achievements are empty now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wonder how much better is 1440p gonna be and how will games like FC3, LoL, Skyrim, BF3, AC3, Metro or Crysis 3 look like.


The dell u2711 and u2713hm are totally different panels then the korean panels. People keep on saying they are the same but in reality its not the same panel. I guess the word of mouth traveled so fast that everyone in the internet thinks its the same panel but its not. The new dell u2713hm uses AH-IPS display that is the same as the retina display found on the new macbook pro's that just came out. So it's a totally new panel nothing like the korean display at all.

The bottom bit was by kevinsbane

'I'm sorry, but you are mistaken on this point.
The Catleap Q270, and most of the currently widely available Korean IPS monitors, do not, I repeat, do not use the same panel as Dell's U2711 monitor.

The U2711 is a completely different panel than this current crop.
The U2711 uses a CCFL backlit, wide-gamut, 10bit (8-bit+FRC) panel. This means that it can show more different colours, it can show deeper blues, brighter greens and more radiant reds and is more uniform than any of the current ~$300-400 27" IPS.
Current Korean monitors, for the vast majority, (we're talking 99%+) are edgelit LEDs, standard sRGB gamut, 8 bit (8bit without FRC) panels.

They are not the same. It is not just a grading difference.

If you're thinking about the U2713hm, then you're closer; they use similar panels, but again, they aren't the same panels. The U2713hm also uses an edgelit, LED backlight, standard sRGB gamut and 8 bit panel, but it's a different model panel - "rejected" U2713hm panels do not go into a pool where these Korean monitors draw their panels.'

But the korean panel are worth the price tho and there very good as well. Anyway i played with skyrim with mods and it looked very good on a 1440p. When i had the crossover 27q led-p that is.

Crysis 3 will be how crysis 1 was like and is like till this day. A monster of a game and no gpu will be able to max it on ultra for years to come that's if the developer was speaking the truth and we don't get a crappy port of a console tho


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Please add me to the club:
> Auria from MicroCenter for 339 (open box, from the looks of it, has no issues at all so far)


Welcome to the club









Great price by the way for that monitor.

Also do you have 1 or 2 690s?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great price by the way for that monitor.
> 
> Also do you have 1 or 2 690s?


thanks mate. I just have 1 690, I used the OCN system scanner tool to generate the specs to upload and that picks up the 690 twice cos of the dual GPUs.

played some BF3, I have my vsync set to 60 and must say the game looked epic in 1440P ultra, everything maxed out.

(Fixed the sig rig to just show 1 690)


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Some 1440p Rage Screenshots
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1152289/


The landscape shots look amazing.


----------



## shilka

How many here in the club have one or more GTX 680´s?


----------



## Layo

4 hours - bed - one pathetic day - bed - half of pathetic day - picking up my dell - xx years of pathetic WQHD life
Yay


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some more 1440p screenshots of RAGE

Honestly I am enjoying this game a lot. When done with it I will probably review it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> thanks mate. I just have 1 690, I used the OCN system scanner tool to generate the specs to upload and that picks up the 690 twice cos of the dual GPUs.
> played some BF3, I have my vsync set to 60 and must say the game looked epic in 1440P ultra, everything maxed out.
> (Fixed the sig rig to just show 1 690)


I knew it  had put you down with 1 690 anyway.

1440p is something else. BF3 is one of those games that shines in 1440p even more. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> The landscape shots look amazing.


Yeah Rage have really great graphical moments in 1440p. One of the best looking games I played so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How many here in the club have one or more GTX 680´s?


680 is the 2nd most popular GPU in the club. See the 2nd post in the thread. There are 30 680s in the club.

You can see the SLI users in the 1st thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> 4 hours - bed - one pathetic day - bed - half of pathetic day - picking up my dell - xx years of pathetic WQHD life
> Yay


Nicee.... So you got your monitor now? How is it so far?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 680 is the 2nd most popular GPU in the club. See the 2nd post in the thread. There are 30 680s in the club.
> You can see the SLI users in the 1st thread.


Just wanted to ask the GTX 680 guys what games they have troube with runing in 2560x1440


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just wanted to ask the GTX 680 guys what games they have troube with runing in 2560x1440


OC sli 2gb 670s here @ 1440p and 3 x 1440p. Only thing that really gives me a hassle is Metro 2033, any specific titles you looking to get ideas on?


----------



## sapper

It always say lighted by the read lol how you figure if it's edge or not lol?I got a led ips235v 23 inch and I love it .if I can find how to get dual link mode to activate at the lowest or closest to 60 hertz possible ,I think I LL get smoother looking gaming without much performance demand.what is the minimum hertz dual link will enable at?(1920x1080x64 hertz?,my screen can go to 70 according to Asus!(probably only avail with a dual link dvi-d cable?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Here are some more 1440p screenshots of RAGE
> 
> Honestly I am enjoying this game a lot. When done with it I will probably review it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154370/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154371/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154372/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154376/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154378/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154389/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154398/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154399/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154400/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154401/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154403/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154404/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154406/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154407/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154408/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154409/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154410/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154411/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154413/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154416/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154417/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1154418/


Tried it at launch but bugged beyond recognition for my rig back then, I'll look forward to your review. Looks as great as I remember though


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> OC sli 2gb 670s here @ 1440p and 3 x 1440p. Only thing that really gives me a hassle is Metro 2033, any specific titles you looking to get ideas on?


Yes i wanna buy Far Cry 3 but if i cant max it out in 1440P with eveything maxed out then i will just wait untill i have the money for a second GTX 680 and that wont be untill march unless i get money for christmas


----------



## Jackeduphard

My QNIX QX 2700LED PerfectPixel.

Love it, crisp no edge bleeding or nothing.

680GTX Gigabyte stock


----------



## jassilamba

Man the 1440p has to be the best upgrade I have made. Finally something for my 690 to do and not just sit at around 50% usage. Now I'm hitting upper 80% on both GPUs with my temps staying around 31. So far i'm impressed.

I kept my eye on MicroCenters website for open boxes on these. One showed up and boom picked it right up.

My build is complete.

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just wanted to ask the GTX 680 guys what games they have troube with runing in 2560x1440


Well I have a 670 OCed to the speed of 680.

Skyrim - I can play perfectly fine. 60 fps stable most of the time without mods. I will wait for a 2nd 670 to play it with mods

Battlefield 3 - with Ultra settings I can get 60 fps but at gun intensive scenes the FPS might go as low as 40s. However it is 100% playable with a 670/680. A second GPU wouldnt hurt

Metro 2033 - I am scared to even try that without a 2nd GPU

Crysis 2 - With DX11 patch and High Res Texture Pack add on, I average 35 fps give or take a few fps. I am definitaly needing a 2nd 670 to play the game at a 60 fpsish experience. I doubt that 670 SLI will play Crysis 2 with 60 fps stable. I can't imagine Crysis 3

Dishonored - No issues whatsoever. 40% GPU usage but 60 fps stable experience

Rage - No issues. Just like Dishonored.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Tried it at launch but bugged beyond recognition for my rig back then, I'll look forward to your review. Looks as great as I remember though


Yeah that's why I avoided the game for a long time. I grabbed it for 5 bucks the other day and looks awesome. Most issues are ironed out I believe. I have no game hang ups, no graphical issues. There are just audio issues at times. That's it. It looks stunning though. I just killed bunch of mutants at a large area. They kept coming and coming. After defeating them, I reloaded back and played it again. It was intense and was eye candy in 1440p.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes i wanna buy Far Cry 3 but if i cant max it out in 1440P with eveything maxed out then i will just wait untill i have the money for a second GTX 680 and that wont be untill march unless i get money for christmas


One of our users with 2 7950s couldnt even really play the game at stable 60fps I believe. It was few pages back. One thing I know, I will run that game without AA of any sort.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackeduphard*
> 
> 
> My QNIX QX 2700LED PerfectPixel.
> Love it, crisp no edge bleeding or nothing.
> 680GTX Gigabyte stock


Welcome to the club buddy









I am adding you right now.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well I have a 670 OCed to the speed of 680.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim - I can play perfectly fine. 60 fps stable most of the time without mods. I will wait for a 2nd 670 to play it with mods
> Battlefield 3 - with Ultra settings I can get 60 fps but at gun intensive scenes the FPS might go as low as 40s. However it is 100% playable with a 670/680. A second GPU wouldnt hurt
> 
> 
> *Metro 2033 - I am scared to even try that without a 2nd GPU*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 2 - With DX11 patch and High Res Texture Pack add on, I average 35 fps give or take a few fps. I am definitaly needing a 2nd 670 to play the game at a 60 fpsish experience. I doubt that 670 SLI will play Crysis 2 with 60 fps stable. I can't imagine Crysis 3
> Dishonored - No issues whatsoever. 40% GPU usage but 60 fps stable experience
> Rage - No issues. Just like Dishonored.
> 
> Yeah that's why I avoided the game for a long time. I grabbed it for 5 bucks the other day and looks awesome. Most issues are ironed out I believe. I have no game hang ups, no graphical issues. There are just audio issues at times. That's it. It looks stunning though. I just killed bunch of mutants at a large area. They kept coming and coming. After defeating them, I reloaded back and played it again. It was intense and was eye candy in 1440p.
> 
> One of our users with 2 7950s couldnt even really play the game at stable 60fps I believe. It was few pages back. One thing I know, I will run that game without AA of any sort.
> Welcome to the club buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am adding you right now.


I got that game in the humble bundle, will see how it looks. I also have Allan Wake, that should look epic.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Man the 1440p has to be the best upgrade I have made. Finally something for my 690 to do and not just sit at around 50% usage. Now I'm hitting upper 80% on both GPUs with my temps staying around 31. So far i'm impressed.
> I kept my eye on MicroCenters website for open boxes on these. One showed up and boom picked it right up.
> My build is complete.
> Thanks for the welcome


We always upgrade our GPUs and be happy with GPU usage but what really really shows the beauty of those GPUs are the MONITORS we game on. 1440p + IPS panel is one of the best gaming setups in our genre. It will not be outdated soon as well so we are safe for the next 2-3 years for sure. Probably even further.

And the GPU usage rise in your situation seems just about right. Switching to 1440p from 1080p made me lose FPS about 30-40% depending on the game.

Well some games I play are stable 60 fps in 1080p or 1440p, but in 1440p the GPU usage increased roughly 30-40% as well.

1440p screen is an eye candy.

I was a sucker for 120hz gaming and I still admit that 120hz gaming is smoother than 60hz. But 1440p looks so much better than 1080p so I can not see myself downgrading to 1080p again.

However I am thinking of getting a 3D monitor to enjoy 3Dvision as well.

It has so many issues but still some games are fun with it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackeduphard*
> 
> 
> My QNIX QX 2700LED PerfectPixel.
> Love it, crisp no edge bleeding or nothing.
> 680GTX Gigabyte stock


Oh forgot to ask. This is the 1st Qnix in the club. How is the build quality? How is the stand?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I got that game in the humble bundle, will see how it looks. I also have Allan Wake, that should look epic.


I will also play Alan Wake sometime. I played it a bit in 1080p, liked it but everything maxed I just got 60fps stable. I am sure I will have to turn of AA in 1440p.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes i wanna buy Far Cry 3 but if i cant max it out in 1440P with eveything maxed out then i will just wait untill i have the money for a second GTX 680 and that wont be untill march unless i get money for christmas


Had everything maxed, MSAA x8, v-sync 2 frames, pre-frame gpu buffer 3 frames, everything else on/high, got 30fps and ~33-42 without v-sync. With current drivers without proper sli profile for FC3 I had to use nvidia inspector to get it working. I personally wouldn't take MSAA above x2, vsync looks like it locks the game @ 30fps(?) other than that when vsync is disabled and MSAA is at x2 I get constant 60fps. Would like to see the game in the next official drivers, should do quite well.


----------



## wseroyer

Whats the cheapest 2560 x 1600 I can get?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nicee.... So you got your monitor now? How is it so far?


On tuesday.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wseroyer*
> 
> Whats the cheapest 2560 x 1600 I can get?


Why not 2560x1440 they are a little more cheap


----------



## wseroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why not 2560x1440 they are a little more cheap


Just wondering, I know about the $300 korean 1440P monitors + I'd rather have a 30" because its 16:10 and not lame ass 16:9. I Just bought a 7970 and on a 24" 1200P monitor its just not pushing it at all.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Am still not a pro like all you guy's but since i just came from console gaming i must say even with one gtx 670 4gb. I can game on ultra on all games that i have played so far. The only thing is it might not be 60 fps but i cant tell the difference between 35 fps to 60 fps probably because i was gaming on a console for over 20 years lol. I guess it's time to overclock my gtx 670


----------



## FlyingSolo

iARDAs is all the bugs sorted on the rage game cause am thinking of buying this game after seeing these awesome pics


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> On tuesday.


Remember to take pictures









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wseroyer*
> 
> Just wondering, I know about the $300 korean 1440P monitors + I'd rather have a 30" because its 16:10 and not lame ass 16:9. I Just bought a 7970 and on a 24" 1200P monitor its just not pushing it at all.


I remember seeing Leonidas monitors from Yamakasi for $600 They are 1600p.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Am still not a pro like all you guy's but since i just came from console gaming i must say even with one gtx 670 4gb. I can game on ultra on all games that i have played so far. The only thing is it might not be 60 fps but i cant tell the difference between 35 fps to 60 fps probably because i was gaming on a console for over 20 years lol. I guess it's time to overclock my gtx 670


Yeah. I am one of those guys who can tell the difference between 50 and 60 fps unfortunately so I always try to take advantage of 60fps gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> iARDAs is all the bugs sorted on the rage game cause am thinking of buying this game after seeing these awesome pics


This is the first time I played RAGE therefor I never had an experience with its problems before.

The 2 issues I have are either sound missing at times or, late texture loading. It roads in 1 sec but gives me the console feeling. Happens only when you enter an area. Once the texture is loaded, they will stay loaded until you leave the area. I had this issue with Borderlands 1 before.

Other than that, I put 10 hours into the game and so far no graphical issues. Everything works just fine. I am guessing that the developers patched the game well and the Nvidia drivers are very nice as well.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks for letting me know iARDAs. Have you guys seen the Oculus Rift i think that will be amazing for games like doom and other games also. Check it out if you haven't already


----------



## broxeph

Catleap Q270 on a Sapphire 6870 1GB, with a Dell 1908FP (1024x1280) for comparison.


----------



## jassilamba

Metro 2033 at 1440P, with everything maxed on on a GTX 690

AVG FPS 52

GPU Usage - 95%


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Metro 2033 at 1440P, with everything maxed on on a GTX 690
> AVG FPS 52
> GPU Usage - 95%


Considering you card costs more than my whole rig that's pretty bad. I maxed it on 7950 with 40-60fps on 1080p, not even OCd. After all, poorly optimized game, but still, your card should wreck mine.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Considering you card costs more than my whole rig that's pretty bad. I maxed it on 7950 with 40-60fps on 1080p, not even OCd. After all, poorly optimized game, but still, your card should wreck mine.


It does destroy it on 1080 or did you mean 1440.

Gtx 690 is an overpriced card and yes it's not worth it's price. ATI cards do shine when ithe res go higher than 1080.

Look at any ATI nvidia comparison, ATI always takes the lead at higher res.

With that said I used to have a 5990 and will say that thing sounded like a jet taking off. The 690 is a pretty quiet card on air (6990 or 7990 owners please feel free to chime in)


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> It does destroy it on 1080 or did you mean 1440.
> Gtx 690 is an overpriced card and yes it's not worth it's price. ATI cards do shine when ithe res go higher than 1080.
> Look at any ATI nvidia comparison, ATI always takes the lead at higher res.
> With that said I used to have a 5990 and will say that thing sounded like a jet taking off. The 690 is a pretty quiet card on air (6990 or 7990 owners please feel free to chime in)


I know that GTX690 is overpriced, worst is the "4GB" vram and that AMD cards shine at higher res. I'm trying to say that going from 1080p to 1440p you should lose around 30-40% fps which would be 100fps at 1080p for you. Considering that only one chip from the 690 should be better than my 7950 or somehow equal but you don't get that much FPS. I think CF 7950s would do better at 1440p, but for the price of 690 you can get trifire 7950s so yeah...
My mind is full of mess.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> I know that GTX690 is overpriced, worst is the "4GB" vram and that AMD cards shine at higher res. I'm trying to say that going from 1080p to 1440p you should lose around 30-40% fps which would be 100fps at 1080p for you. Considering that only one chip from the 690 should be better than my 7950 or somehow equal but you don't get that much FPS. I think CF 7950s would do better at 1440p, but for the price of 690 you can get trifire 7950s so yeah...
> My mind is full of mess.


I know, Nvidia needs to start taking high res gaming seriously. When this build started I had no idea where it was gonna head into eventually. Whats really sad is the performance gain when you have 2 690s come together. Is it over priced, yes, is there better stuff out there at a very low price yes.

And whats even more sad is that Metro 2033 is one of those nvidia games.

Anyways tweeked some settings around and I can get around 85-90 FPS in DX9, pretty sure if I OC it a bit I can get 60 in DX11. With that said, I will admit that the 690 did loose this battle.

Makes me wonder whats the performance of this game on a single 680 as technically that is the half of 690.

And now you are tempting me to look into the 7990









A lil comparison - 7990 vs 690


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Does anyone know the cheapest/worst card that will do 2560 x 1440? I assume all I need is a card that supports DL-DVI, I need something for a benching rig and it literally just needs to display an image. Don't care about anything else. Cheap as possible.

Was going to get something like an 8400GS but even that is a bit much for what I want it for.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Does anyone know the cheapest/worst card that will do 2560 x 1440? I assume all I need is a card that supports DL-DVI, I need something for a benching rig and it literally just needs to display an image. Don't care about anything else. Cheap as possible.
> Was going to get something like an 8400GS but even that is a bit much for what I want it for.


 What about this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/GTX260-576M-896MB-DDR3-GRAPHICS/dp/B0029WHJBK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1354541127&sr=8-2


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What about this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/GTX260-576M-896MB-DDR3-GRAPHICS/dp/B0029WHJBK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1354541127&sr=8-2












I just said an 8400GS is a bit much, and you recommend a GTX260 at £80?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just said an 8400GS is a bit much, and you recommend a GTX260 at £80?


Well a 660ti than









I totally thought you had a Korean monitor. Hence 8400gs might be incompatible (not sure though) but yeah for Dell U2711 I doubt you can get something even lower than 8400


----------



## Hamy144

I can confirm that a 8400gs can support the 1440p resolution.
I let my father borrow one of my cats a while back and he had no problems, especially since he didn't game.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> I know that GTX690 is overpriced, worst is the "4GB" vram and that AMD cards shine at higher res. I'm trying to say that going from 1080p to 1440p you should lose around 30-40% fps which would be 100fps at 1080p for you. Considering that only one chip from the 690 should be better than my 7950 or somehow equal but you don't get that much FPS. I think CF 7950s would do better at 1440p, but for the price of 690 you can get trifire 7950s so yeah...
> My mind is full of mess.


I am interested in how you like your U2713, as I have been consistently looking at shops for this to go on sale. Like you, I am having an internal struggle about spending that kind of money on this, but I feel everything else in my rig is top notch, why slack on this?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am interested in how you like your U2713, as I have been consistently looking at shops for this to go on sale. Like you, I am having an internal struggle about spending that kind of money on this, but I feel everything else in my rig is top notch, why slack on this?


Grabbing it tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Grabbing it tomorrow, can't wait


Post your impressions of gaming and overall quality. We have the lower end 2013 models of monitors and I think the casing/stand feels cheaper than the 2012 models. Its likely not a big deal, I just get real picky when spending that kind of money


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Does anyone know the cheapest/worst card that will do 2560 x 1440? I assume all I need is a card that supports DL-DVI, I need something for a benching rig and it literally just needs to display an image. Don't care about anything else. Cheap as possible.
> Was going to get something like an 8400GS but even that is a bit much for what I want it for.


Not sure what it would be in the UK though, lol.

$9.99 after rebate

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3526835&CatId=3670


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Post your impressions of gaming and overall quality. We have the lower end 2013 models of monitors and I think the casing/stand feels cheaper than the 2012 models. Its likely not a big deal, I just get real picky when spending that kind of money


You tell me about being picky... I would probably get over anything as far as I see something on the screen, decided to RMA this if there are any issues (I would normaly just "get over it")

Can anyone link me some 1440p videos/screens I could eyegasm on?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Post your impressions of gaming and overall quality. We have the lower end 2013 models of monitors and I think the casing/stand feels cheaper than the 2012 models. Its likely not a big deal, I just get real picky when spending that kind of money


I should be getting mine tomorrow as well. Will do a compare with the crossover 27q led-p i had. I was gonna get the u2711 but because of the ag coating i went with the u2713 or else i would have for sure gone with the u2711. The build quality on the u2711 looks better then the u2713 for some reason. But wont know for sure until i get mine in about 16 hours or so


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> You tell me about being picky... I would probably get over anything as far as I see something on the screen, decided to RMA this if there are any issues (I would normaly just "get over it")
> Can anyone link me some 1440p videos/screens I could eyegasm on?


Get a video called timescapes that's the only one out that i know has 4k,2k and 1440p that you can buy or borrow it from a friend if they have it. Hear is the trailer


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Can anyone link me some 1440p videos/screens I could eyegasm on?


View at original size of 4k through the player and full screen it


----------



## OwnedINC

My order for 2 Auria's from microcenter just fell through *out of stock*

So, which korean monitors would you guys suggest now days? and why?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> My order for 2 Auria's from microcenter just fell through *out of stock*
> 
> So, which korean monitors would you guys suggest now days? and why?


Go with the overlord tempest, i love mine.

tappin from the note ll


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> My order for 2 Auria's from microcenter just fell through *out of stock*
> 
> So, which korean monitors would you guys suggest now days? and why?
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the overlord tempest, i love mine. Same thing you get oversees.
> 
> tappin from the note ll
Click to expand...

tappin from the note ll


----------



## OwnedINC

I'd go for the SE, but when will they be back in stock?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> I'd go for the SE, but when will they be back in stock?


keep checking back all the time, email the guy too he's really cool and will let you know what's up. I had to wait a lil but before i finally ordered mine.

tappin from the note ll


----------



## FlyingSolo

iARDAs add my new monitor Dell U2713HM and remove the crossover from the list thanks. Hear are some pics







I just got the monitor about 30 mins or so. So far tested for dead pixel and stuck pixel there are no pixel problem at all. The color out of the box is amazing. Layo your gonna love the monitor for sure. The build and stand quality is also amazing. Will have to check at night time if i have any back-light leaks


----------



## Layo

Those ******s lost my package AGAIN.


----------



## s1rrah

I watched the 1440p version of the film "Timescapes" last night. And, dango ... does it ever look fantastic on the Sammy 850D! Shoosh! How I wish every film I ever enjoyed watching was released in 1440p!

Simply stunning.

As others have mentioned, if your a 1440p monitor owner then you owe it to yourself to get Timescapes ($30 bucks digital download) as it's some of the only video content I know of especially produced for 1440p viewing.

Here's the Timescapes page where you can read about the production and purchase copies: http://www.timescapes.org/default.aspx

Also...a couple 1440p screens from the film

...



*Actual 1440p screen here*

> http://s3.amazonaws.com/TimeScapes/images/stills/1440p/tree.jpg

...



*Actual 1440p screen here-*

> http://s3.amazonaws.com/TimeScapes/images/stills/1440p/arch.jpg

...

Amazing photography and time lapse ... the film is simply music and images and doesn't pretend to be anything else ... get it and give yourself an EyeGasm(tm).


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broxeph*
> 
> Catleap Q270 on a Sapphire 6870 1GB, with a Dell 1908FP (1024x1280) for comparison.


Welcome to the club bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Metro 2033 at 1440P, with everything maxed on on a GTX 690
> AVG FPS 52
> GPU Usage - 95%


Thanks for the SS. I added it to the OP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> I can confirm that a 8400gs can support the 1440p resolution.
> I let my father borrow one of my cats a while back and he had no problems, especially since he didn't game.


Good to know. I wonder why the Korean guys do not update the compatible GPU list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> View at original size of 4k through the player and full screen it


I will add that video to the 2nd message.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> iARDAs add my new monitor Dell U2713HM and remove the crossover from the list thanks. Hear are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the monitor about 30 mins or so. So far tested for dead pixel and stuck pixel there are no pixel problem at all. The color out of the box is amazing. Layo your gonna love the monitor for sure. The build and stand quality is also amazing. Will have to check at night time if i have any back-light leaks


Enjoy your new monitor. I updated it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Those ******s lost my package AGAIN.


So what is the latest development. Who lost the package btw?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I watched the 1440p version of the film "Timescapes" last night. And, dango ... does it ever look fantastic on the Sammy 850D! Shoosh! How I wish every film I ever enjoyed watching was released in 1440p!
> Simply stunning.
> As others have mentioned, if your a 1440p monitor owner then you owe it to yourself to get Timescapes ($30 bucks digital download) as it's some of the only video content I know of especially produced for 1440p viewing.
> Here's the Timescapes page where you can read about the production and purchase copies: http://www.timescapes.org/default.aspx
> Also...a couple 1440p screens from the film
> ...
> 
> *Actual 1440p screen here*
> 
> > http://s3.amazonaws.com/TimeScapes/images/stills/1440p/tree.jpg
> ...
> 
> *Actual 1440p screen here-*
> 
> > http://s3.amazonaws.com/TimeScapes/images/stills/1440p/arch.jpg
> ...
> Amazing photography and time lapse ... the film is simply music and images and doesn't pretend to be anything else ... get it and give yourself an EyeGasm(tm).


Good to know. After paying of my CC tomorrow, I might order that thing to truly test a video experience in my 1440p screen.

Me want some Eyegasm as well


----------



## iARDAs

Yesterday I plugged my case to my TV in the living room. I wanted to check some games in Nvidia's new 3DTVplay, checkerboard mode.

Anyhow.

To be honest I enjoyed gaming at my 40" screen as it was big and for me somehow the colors and the brightness also felt extremely well, however the input lag killed it for me.

I am really waiting for the day where TVs such as my Samsung 8 Series 3D Led TV will support 1440p resolution.

Honestly 1080p contents look better in my TV than my monitor. (for me)

1080p games look better in my TV than my monitor (again for me)

But 1440p resolution is just the best. Hands down.


----------



## Hamy144

I can think of maybe 3 reasons.
A) If one of us receives a korean monitor that doesn't work they can use that we don't have a GPU from the approved list as an excuse to charge us the shipping or deny us a refund or something along those lines
B) they have not been able to test all of them themselves
C) The only people who would buy these monitors are gamers and gaming at 1440p on a 8400gs wouldn't be the best


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So what is the latest development. Who lost the package btw?


Shop gave it to the transport company, they lost it, week later shop sent another one untill they resolve it using the same company and they lost it again...


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Shop gave it to the transport company, they lost it, week later shop sent another one untill they resolve it using the same company and they lost it again...


If they send another the post man is going to have a nice triple 1440p setup


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> I can think of maybe 3 reasons.
> A) If one of us receives a korean monitor that doesn't work they can use that we don't have a GPU from the approved list as an excuse to charge us the shipping or deny us a refund or something along those lines
> B) they have not been able to test all of them themselves
> C) The only people who would buy these monitors are gamers and gaming at 1440p on a 8400gs wouldn't be the best


Valid points.







They should at least add the Kepler GPUs to the list though. Most of them have 580 or 590 as the highest product and sometimes I see people in this or other forums wondering if 6xx or AT 7xxx GPUs are compatible









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Shop gave it to the transport company, they lost it, week later shop sent another one untill they resolve it using the same company and they lost it again...


OMG. Who transports these things? I hope you don't get effected by it financially.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> If they send another the post man is going to have a nice triple 1440p setup


Man I wonder if that guy is in this club right now.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Shop gave it to the transport company, they lost it, week later shop sent another one untill they resolve it using the same company and they lost it again...


I am going to move to the Czech Republic and be your mailman


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am going to move to the Czech Republic and be your mailman


Good job. Also Czech Republic have hot girls too.

So it is a win/win situation


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Good job. Also Czech Republic have hot girls too.
> 
> So it is a win/win situation


I'll have a hard time explaining to my pregnant wife why going to the Czech for hot women and free monitors is a good idea, but she'll eventually get it...... right???


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I'll have a hard time explaining to my pregnant wife why going to the Czech for hot women and free monitors is a good idea, but she'll eventually get it...... right???


My wife is not pregnant yet so not in an emotional stage so maybe I could tell her that I am going there for "work"

But you have no chance brother. With high hormone levels by being pregnant, she would definitely smell that you are lying.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Shop gave it to the transport company, they lost it, week later shop sent another one untill they resolve it using the same company and they lost it again...


Is the mail man a monkey on coke or something?
sorry couldn't resist after remembering this line


----------



## Layo

Yea, they are monkeys. I don't understand *** are they doing but I'm really upset as I'm here with 40% of monitor just black and over 100 dead pixels on the rest. Doesn't affect me financially, I will pay for it once I will be picking it up, didn't pay before and I knew why. Well, if they think they are getting some free eyecandy, I bet the company will !track them down! and make them pay for it.








But seriously, how do you lose big, 10kg box TWICE?


----------



## jojoenglish85

love my tempest also, grabbing another soon


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> love my tempest also, grabbing another soon


I love my U2713, hopefully grabbing one soon.


----------



## jassilamba

Here are some Alan Wake 1440p screen shots:




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I watched the 1440p version of the film "Timescapes" last night. And, dango ... does it ever look fantastic on the Sammy 850D! Shoosh! How I wish every film I ever enjoyed watching was released in 1440p!
> Simply stunning.
> As others have mentioned, if your a 1440p monitor owner then you owe it to yourself to get Timescapes ($30 bucks digital download) as it's some of the only video content I know of especially produced for 1440p viewing.
> Here's the Timescapes page where you can read about the production and purchase copies: http://www.timescapes.org/default.aspx
> Also...a couple 1440p screens from the film
> ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actual 1440p screen here*
> 
> > http://s3.amazonaws.com/TimeScapes/images/stills/1440p/tree.jpg
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actual 1440p screen here-*
> 
> > http://s3.amazonaws.com/TimeScapes/images/stills/1440p/arch.jpg
> 
> 
> ...
> Amazing photography and time lapse ... the film is simply music and images and doesn't pretend to be anything else ... get it and give yourself an EyeGasm(tm).


+1, highly recommended to anyone with a 2560x1440 screen


----------



## Azefore

Just going to put it out there, Timescapes is originally intended to show off 4k, 1440p is what most people get as it's the max needed atm







. You can go to youtube or find any video that's 2k or 4k from RED cameras, other cinema cameras or time lapses from any camera above 6mp and they'll give you the same effect ^^


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> View at original size of 4k through the player and full screen it


I'm trying to watch this at work right now, on my 1440p iMac....it's lagging so hard haha.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Just going to put it out there, Timescapes is originally intended to show off 4k, 1440p is what most people get as it's the max needed atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can go to youtube or find any video that's 2k or 4k from RED cameras, other cinema cameras or time lapses from any camera above 6mp and they'll give you the same effect ^^


Not a 100% true i think. (i could be wrong though)
I think YouTube compresses the video a little when uploading, all the 2K or 4K movies i have seen on YouTube are looking great but not as sharp looking as the Timescapes 1440p movie. Also the bit-rate isn't as high.

Again, it might be me. But it feels like it... Timescapes just pops-off your screen.


----------



## shilka

I have a question about 1440P gaming
I would like to run 2 680 cards in SLI either 2GB or 4GB cards and they have to be able to play any game out there in 1440P with 2xAA for at least the untill the end of 2013 what would be best 2x 2GB cards or 2x 4GB cards or are we talknig about 3 way SLI???


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have a question about 1440P gaming
> I would like to run 2 680 cards in SLI either 2GB or 4GB cards and they have to be able to play any game out there in 1440P with 2xAA for at least the untill the end of 2013 what would be best 2x 2GB cards or 2x 4GB cards or are we talknig about 3 way SLI???


I would just got with 680 SLI setup instead of triway SLI at this point for a single monitor.

4GB is safer but 2GB will be just fine either.

I am also like you and want to game Fine with Ultra settings and at least 2xAA and I went with the 4gb route to be safer. Though 95% of the games out there will be fine with 2gb of vram.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have a question about 1440P gaming
> I would like to run 2 680 cards in SLI either 2GB or 4GB cards and they have to be able to play any game out there in 1440P with 2xAA for at least the untill the end of 2013 what would be best 2x 2GB cards or 2x 4GB cards or are we talknig about 3 way SLI???


2 are more than enough.... Does the 4GB cost more? 2x2GB is enough, but why not 2x4...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I would just got with 680 SLI setup instead of triway SLI at this point for a single monitor.
> 
> 4GB is safer but 2GB will be just fine either.
> 
> I am also like you and want to game Fine with Ultra settings and at least 2xAA and I went with the 4gb route to be safer. Though 95% of the games out there will be fine with 2gb of vram.


I have a Asus card right now what i am planing is to buy a EVGA GTX 680 SC or FTW card and add in with the Asus card in SLI and then save up somemore and then sell the Asus card and get a second EVGA card so i have of the same cards.
Yes i know if i have a 2 GB card AND a 4 GB card the 4GB will only be able to use 2GB but i will only have the Asus card months before getting the second EVGA card
Last i wanna make sure that the SLI setup can last at least to the end of 2013 and be able to play any game that comes out in 2013 in 1440P with everything maxed out


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> 2 are more than enough.... Does the 4GB cost more? 2x2GB is enough, but why not 2x4...


Its 88$ US more for the 4 GB model here in denmark


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its 88$ US more for the 4 GB model here in denmark


I would take the 2x2GB then, you don't really need more for few years


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> I would take the 2x2GB then, you don't really need more for few years


I dont mind paying the extra 88$ unless its just a waste of money
I want to have enough power for any game in 1440P with 2xAA and everything maxed out for at least to the end of 2013


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont mind paying the extra 88$ unless its just a waste of money
> I want to have enough power for any game in 1440P with 2xAA and everything maxed out for at least to the end of 2013


If you have the money always buy the most Vram you can if you run high resolutions.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> If you have the money always buy the most Vram you can if you run high resolutions.


Sould i go for this one?
http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=04G-P4-2686-KR&family=GeForce%20600%20Series%20Family&uc=EUR
Or this one?
http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=04G-P4-3687-KR&family=GeForce%20600%20Series%20Family&uc=EUR


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> _*HOW TO JOIN THE CLUB*_
> 
> *(you MUST have at least 1 1440p or a higher resolution monitor in order to join the club. Surround is only welcome if a 1440p or a higher resolution monitor is involved)*
> 
> To join the club please take a picture of your monitor or monitors and make sure you attach your name on a wordpad or on a piece of paper right next to the monitor.


Overlord Tempest X270OC - Pixel Perfect (27-inch 2560-by-1440 pixel perfect LED Display)
Quad SLI EVGA 690GTX









[/URL]


----------



## Layo

Don't have camera so I atleast took it with notebook webcam. The stand is superior, used DVI-D to connect it.




Old 1080p wallpaper


Tried timescapes, looked pretty good. I think my AMD drivers are ******* up the colours tho. it looks pretty much same as the old TN. Are there any colour profiles or something? Otherwise sweet.
Edit: Can't help myself, everything looks like larger 1080p or same, tried like 10 wallpapers already. Screw it, im gonna play some games


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sould i go for this one?
> http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=04G-P4-2686-KR&family=GeForce%20600%20Series%20Family&uc=EUR
> Or this one?
> http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=04G-P4-3687-KR&family=GeForce%20600%20Series%20Family&uc=EUR


Get the non FTW one. You can just OC it yourself and save money. No need to spend extra for them to do your OCing.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Don't have camera so I atleast took it with notebook webcam. The stand is superior, used DVI-D to connect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old 1080p wallpaper
> 
> Tried timescapes, looked pretty good. I think my AMD drivers are ******* up the colours tho. it looks pretty much same as the old TN. Are there any colour profiles or something? Otherwise sweet.
> Edit: Can't help myself, everything looks like larger 1080p or same, tried like 10 wallpapers already. Screw it, im gonna play some games


I hope you enjoy it, it looks awesome!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Get the non FTW one. You can just OC it yourself and save money. No need to spend extra for them to do your OCing.


Think i will save some money and just get a 2GB EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature+ that way i dont have to replace the Asus card and i can use the money for other parts


----------



## Layo

After some messing with it. Can't see any difference in input lag comparing to my old TN, no ghosting or anything. Colours are fine, guess I will have to play with them. Size is uhh... big! Resolution is not really what I expected (compared to 15' retina macbook) but *** was I thinking lol.
I still feel bad about spending $2000+ on my rig at the age of 18. Yea, they are 100% my money, I never worked and no idea where I got them from








I like it a lot.


----------



## ttwerdun

Can I play?

Dell U3011
To the left and not hooked up because my DVI cord doesn't reach is a Dell Ultra sharp 24" and the to right is another Dell 24 cant recall the monitor.

Main monitor is running 2560x1600 left side 1900x1200 right 1900x1080.

After using this 30" for a night I might get 2 more.

Powered by asus DUII TOP 7970, a second card may also be in order if i get into eye infinity.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> After some messing with it. Can't see any difference in input lag comparing to my old TN, no ghosting or anything. Colours are fine, guess I will have to play with them. Size is uhh... big! Resolution is not really what I expected (compared to 15' retina macbook) but *** was I thinking lol.
> I still feel bad about spending $2000+ on my rig at the age of 18. Yea, they are 100% my money, I never worked and no idea where I got them from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it a lot.


Very cool. I tried to get a great deal at Dell today for one, but they don't allow double dip coupons. The U2913WM catches my eye as well. It looks completely impractical at first view, but part of me wants it because of its uniqueness.


----------



## Layo

I think my 2713 has some hard backlight issues, will try to borrow real camera and take some pictures.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*8044x1440*


----------



## Layo

Nice one Kar









Also, what brightness should I check backlight bleed at? 75 was basic.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *8044x1440*


totally rad.


----------



## rck1984

You may add me to the club












Cheers!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Here are some Alan Wake screen shots:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great looking game. What is your average FPS?

Added them to the list btw.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> Overlord Tempest X270OC - Pixel Perfect (27-inch 2560-by-1440 pixel perfect LED Display)
> Quad SLI EVGA 690GTX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Welcome to the club bro. I have my eyes set on a Overlord monitor but shipping from USA to Turkey would probably cost more. How is the OCed model? Happy?

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Don't have camera so I atleast took it with notebook webcam. The stand is superior, used DVI-D to connect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old 1080p wallpaper
> 
> Tried timescapes, looked pretty good. I think my AMD drivers are ******* up the colours tho. it looks pretty much same as the old TN. Are there any colour profiles or something? Otherwise sweet.
> Edit: Can't help myself, everything looks like larger 1080p or same, tried like 10 wallpapers already. Screw it, im gonna play some games


Finally welcome to the club







If you never used a 27 inch monitor at first it might look huge but once getting used to it, you will appreciate 1440p gaming even more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttwerdun*
> 
> Can I play?
> Dell U3011
> To the left and not hooked up because my DVI cord doesn't reach is a Dell Ultra sharp 24" and the to right is another Dell 24 cant recall the monitor.
> Main monitor is running 2560x1600 left side 1900x1200 right 1900x1080.
> After using this 30" for a night I might get 2 more.
> Powered by asus DUII TOP 7970, a second card may also be in order if i get into eye infinity.


Welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *8044x1440*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Epic screenshots. One day I hope I can have enough room for a 3 monitor setup. Enjoy it bro.









Added the SS to the list as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> You may add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Welcome to the club buddy









@ everyone else

If I am missing something, someone to be added to any of the lists, please let me know.


----------



## jassilamba

I have the FPS locked on my GTX 690 to 60 FPS, and I did not see the game drop down below 59.1. If you look through the image the GPU temps, usage and FPS are on the top left.

I have a question regarding 1440P resolution and bios. I personally think that something is wrong with my monitor (Micro Center)

GPU - GTX 690
Mobo - Asus MVF (see sig rig for more details)

When I turn my computer on, I dont seem to get any signal till windows has booted. I cannot get to bios.

If I plug my monitor onto the onboard HDMI out, and unplug the GPU I can get to bios.

I never had this problem with my previous 26" 1080 monitor. I plan on hooking up the old monitor back in to the 690 and see if it takes me to the bios. I have tried plugging my 1440P in almost all the slots on the GPU but no bios.

I read somewhere that it could be an issue with the monitor. Any Ideas would be great..


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I have the FPS locked on my GTX 690 to 60 FPS, and I did not see the game drop down below 59.1. If you look through the image the GPU temps, usage and FPS are on the top left.
> I have a question regarding 1440P resolution and bios. I personally think that something is wrong with my monitor (Micro Center)
> GPU - GTX 690
> Mobo - Asus MVF (see sig rig for more details)
> When I turn my computer on, I dont seem to get any signal till windows has booted. I cannot get to bios.
> If I plug my monitor onto the onboard HDMI out, and unplug the GPU I can get to bios.
> I never had this problem with my previous 26" 1080 monitor. I plan on hooking up the old monitor back in to the 690 and see if it takes me to the bios. I have tried plugging my 1440P in almost all the slots on the GPU but no bios.
> I read somewhere that it could be an issue with the monitor. Any Ideas would be great..


I also have that with my monitor and this might be a reason because of Dual DVi connection.

I am not sure but I read somewhere that Dual DVI connection takes a bit longer to load or something like that. You can see your BIOS options quicker in HDMI.

I had this with my previousd 120hz screen. When connected via Dual DVI I couldn't see the boot screen, but when I connected via HDMI I could.

Now when I want to go to bios, i just start htting the BIOS KEY after i turn my computer which evantually takes me to the BIOS.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I also have that with my monitor and this might be a reason because of Dual DVi connection.
> 
> I am not sure but I read somewhere that Dual DVI connection takes a bit longer to load or something like that. You can see your BIOS options quicker in HDMI.
> 
> I had this with my previousd 120hz screen. When connected via Dual DVI I couldn't see the boot screen, but when I connected via HDMI I could.
> 
> Now when I want to go to bios, i just start htting the BIOS KEY after i turn my computer which evantually takes me to the BIOS.


Looks like Im just gonna hook up my old 17" monitor as an Auxiliary monitor for BIOS purposes. As my build is still not complete and I have to go in and change something and it just causes total pain.

My puter wanted me to hit F1 as I had moved a drive, and I never got to see that screen asking me to hit F1 to continue.

I'm gonna hook up the other screen the way I had before and see how that goes when I get home.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*8044x1440*


----------



## Layo

Got my hands on normal camera, here are updated pictures. Little sad I couldn't get HD unboxing







.
Box compared to 2l coke bottle

Here's the cover

Random picture, those arn't smudges, I would never touch it like that!

AG coating. Againt not smudges, it's perfectly clean.

Backlight bleed at 80 contrast/80 brightness

Compared to old 21'5 (those are smudges from pressing dead pixels)

AG + comparing to Toffifee

My thingy (made 2 pictures, both are bad







)


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Got my hands on normal camera, here are updated pictures. Little sad I couldn't get HD unboxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Box compared to 2l coke bottle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the cover
> 
> Random picture, those arn't smudges, I would never touch it like that!
> 
> AG coating. Againt not smudges, it's perfectly clean.
> 
> Backlight bleed at 80 contrast/80 brightness
> 
> Compared to old 21'5 (those are smudges from pressing dead pixels)
> 
> AG + comparing to Toffifee
> 
> My thingy (made 2 pictures, both are bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Very nice sir.


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Added them to the list btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club bro. I have my eyes set on a Overlord monitor but shipping from USA to Turkey would probably cost more. How is the OCed model? Happy?


Thank you iARDAs. Shipping would cost about the same as the monitor.
I prer-ordered it 9-4-2012 and got it 12-4-2012. Only had it two days but I set up a custom resulition Profile. 2560x1440 at 81Hz (32bit),progressive, 2560x1440 at 80Hz (32-bit),progressive, & 2560x1440 at 75Hz,progressive. Using Geforece 310.70 Beta and The custom profile only goes to 81Hz before is says "Test Failed Custom resolution 2560x1440 at 82Hz (32-bit) is not supported by your display." I had a 27" Samsung LED 1920x1080 and I like Overlord Resolution and picture quality better.


----------



## Grzesiu

Dell u3011 powered by EVGA GTX 670s SC+ 4GB in SLI.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> Dell u3011 powered by EVGA GTX 670s SC+ 4GB in SLI.


Nice setup


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> Dell u3011 powered by EVGA GTX 670s SC+ 4GB in SLI.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Nice setup


I agree







Nice case too.


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Layo

Why did this happen to my screenshots? Used fraps.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I need to make videos of my setup toooo!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I need to make videos of my setup toooo!


Yes you need too, 3 x CrossOver Led-P 27Q is beast man.









Our setup with monitors and background with lightings are kind of similar.


----------



## marc0053

Does anyone have a rough estimate on how many 1440p units (sold or pre-ordered) that are 120hz capable out there? 1000, 10000, etc....
Other than catleap and overlord tempest are there other 120hz capable monitors at 1440p out there?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Does anyone have a rough estimate on how many 1440p units (sold or pre-ordered) that are 120hz capable out there? 1000, 10000, etc....
> Other than catleap and overlord tempest are there other 120hz capable monitors at 1440p out there?


As far as i know there are no 120MHz 1440P monitors out there but i could be wrong


----------



## iARDAs

Big boys have not done any 120hz 1440p monitros at all

Even Asus launched their 1440p recently and it is 60 fps

Also not all korean monitors OC. And few of them can hit 120hz.

I am hoping in late 2013 we can see Dell, Asus, BenQ, HP, samsung 120hz 1440p screens with 3Dvision capabilities.

That would be a day one purchase for me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Big boys have not done any 120hz 1440p monitros at all
> 
> Even Asus launched their 1440p recently and it is 60 fps
> 
> Also not all korean monitors OC. And few of them can hit 120hz.
> 
> I am hoping in late 2013 we can see Dell, Asus, BenQ, HP, samsung 120hz 1440p screens with 3Dvision capabilities.
> 
> That would be a day one purchase for me.


I will quote angry joe on 3D Fuvk 3D!!!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I will quote angry joe on 3D Fuvk 3D!!!


haha yeah 3D has loots of issues I agree.

Few games are great in 3D unfortunately.

Bad Company 2 was great but Battlefield 3 not that great for example/


----------



## shilka




----------



## Layo

Was thinking about ditching the screen for 120hz and gtx680 or another 7950 or something, but I will keep it, anything under 27' is too small and this one is too cool to let it go









Sometimes, I'm getting some kind of "vertical shaking" in the bottom 1/3, mainly while watching videos but even when gaming, screen flashing occurs too. Do i blame drivers?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Was thinking about ditching the screen for 120hz and gtx680 or another 7950 or something, but I will keep it, anything under 27' is too small and this one is too cool to let it go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, I'm getting some kind of "vertical shaking" in the bottom 1/3, mainly while watching videos but even when gaming, screen flashing occurs too. Do i blame drivers?


Try AMD Catalyst 12.11 beta 11 with CAP 12.11 beta 2.

Link here: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst1211betadriver.aspx

So you finally bought a 1440p screen?







I told you it was better than 1080p, especially with the 7950







.

Please, if you need to upgrade you graphic card, *don't buy a GTX 680*, you'll get about the same performance as the 7950 (or just a bit better).
Adding another 7950 to your rig will be better, much better.

*But keep in mind* you have a *z68* board (with PCIe 16x 2.0). Your i5 3570k would be better in a z77 Board with PCIe 3.0. Also, keep in mind that socket 1155 is a dead socket







.

I bought this board for my brother for his 3570k and was able to overclock it at 4.6 Ghz easily

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Try AMD Catalyst 12.11 beta 11 with CAP 12.11 beta 2.
> Link here: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst1211betadriver.aspx
> So you finally bought a 1440p screen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you it was better than 1080p, especially with the 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Please, if you need to upgrade you graphic card, *don't buy a GTX 680*, you'll get about the same performance as the 7950 (or just a bit better).
> Adding another 7950 to your rig will be better, much better.
> *But keep in mind* you have a *z68* board (with PCIe 16x 2.0). Your i5 3570k would be better in a z77 Board with PCIe 3.0. Also, keep in mind that socket 1155 is a dead socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I bought this board for my brother for his 3570k and was able to overclock it at 4.6 Ghz easily
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293


They sould change their name to Assrock


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> They sould change their name to Assrock


*What a useless comment you jut did dude.*

AsRock Extreme 4 is probably one of the most reliable z77 board.

Did you have any experience with AsRock anyway?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *What a useless comment you jut did dude.*
> AsRock Extreme 4 is probably one of the most reliable z77 board.
> Did you have any experience with AsRock anyway?


Yes i do i have had 4 assrock boards within 3 years all of them broken out of the box i know about at least 5 other assrock boards from my friends that was broken out of the box
Reliable my ass maybe they are better now but a few years ago they where crap beyond belief sory 9 broken motherboards all from 2006-2010


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes i do i have had 4 assrock boards within 3 years all of them broken out of the box i know about at least 5 other assrock boards from my friends that was broken out of the box
> Reliable my ass maybe they are better now but a few years ago they where crap beyond belief sory 9 broken motherboards all from 2006-2010


Past is not the present.

Hyundai used to be crap, but today its another story.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Past is not the present.
> Hyundai used to be crap, but today its another story.


What i meant was after all those borken motherboards i would not touch Asrock with a barge pole.
I have gone over to Asus and have NEVER and a single problem with any of the 3 motherboards i have had myself or all those Asus motherboards my friends got so i will say Asus is better made and more reliable the Asrock that is my own personal experience
And no i am not a fan boy as i also tried some Gigabyte motherboards but i have never tired a MSI motherboard


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Try AMD Catalyst 12.11 beta 11 with CAP 12.11 beta 2.
> Link here: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst1211betadriver.aspx
> So you finally bought a 1440p screen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you it was better than 1080p, especially with the 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Please, if you need to upgrade you graphic card, *don't buy a GTX 680*, you'll get about the same performance as the 7950 (or just a bit better).
> Adding another 7950 to your rig will be better, much better.
> *But keep in mind* you have a *z68* board (with PCIe 16x 2.0). Your i5 3570k would be better in a z77 Board with PCIe 3.0. Also, keep in mind that socket 1155 is a dead socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I bought this board for my brother for his 3570k and was able to overclock it at 4.6 Ghz easily
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293


Wow, really? I wanted to buy Asrock Ex4, but I got talked into this GB one by wannabe IT guy (didn't know back then) and it kind of sucks... I'm seriously thinking about selling this board and getting good one, give it 2 months. Atleast Z68 isn't that different from Z77. How is 1155 dead socket? There's only 2011 then which isn't needed for normal gaming.
The GTX680 was just kind of ... situational screw amd drivers. With CF 7950's i would have to get new psu, I'll keep on 1 card, it's enough. About the cpu OCing, my board won't allow more then x38 (maybe it has something to do with turbo?), is it different if I just put it from 200mhz to like 220?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> They sould change their name to Assrock


Useless but funny as hell.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *What a useless comment you jut did dude.*
> AsRock Extreme 4 is probably one of the most reliable z77 board.
> Did you have any experience with AsRock anyway?


i do. Under four months I had four failed boards right after each other. They kept sending me dead boards. Good company. Still don't know if the one they sent me is good yet.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Anyway, I don't want to be off topic, but I bought it for my bro, and overclocked the i5 3570k easily.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Battlefield 3


----------



## General121

I love that post by you karlitos. Stay,we need more people like you. Otherwise I'll have to leave to find where y'all went.
I'm admit, after my asrock experience, I have a dire hate for them but I have reason to.


----------



## Layo

I will read your whole post later but I've saw and touched Shimian in real life but I do not own one. It really felt like cheap plastic. Just giving my own opinion, you don't have to agree. I don't know what to say, everyone with a little intelligence will see the logic in my post. I was mainly talking about the U2713HM which dropped very low and makes it only $150 more. If you don't have this option, koreans might be better.
For the shimian, it felt like it's gonna fall apart any second but the panel was good. Too much to explain all my thoughts.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> I will read your whole post later but I've saw and touched Shimian in real life but I do not own one. It really felt like cheap plastic. Just giving my own opinion, you don't have to agree. I don't know what to say, *everyone with a little intelligence will see the logic in my post*. I was mainly talking about the U2713HM which dropped very low and makes it only $150 more. If you don't have this option, koreans might be better.
> For the shimian, it felt like it's gonna fall apart any second but the panel was good. Too much to explain all my thoughts.


The logic? Your own opinion?

You mean quotes like: "Korean low quality crap made out of broken chinese toys" or "While having Korean monitor you have to pray for it to even turn on and it's probably going to die within week after warranty expires" or perhaps even "Koreans are crap, dell or any other brand (even Acer or ASUS) dominates them. If you want a good screen, save money"

Wise comments without even owning a Korean monitor yourself..


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guy's lets all just chill and go back to 1440p gaming stuff. Anyway i had a crossover 27q led-p and now i have a dell u2713hm and the difference between them are the panel. The dell uses ah ips display that are in the new retina display macbook pro and the korean uses the apple cinema display and they do not use dell display at all. Anyway there both great screens. I like the glossy screen more of the crossover then the dell's since i have been using a macbook pro for a long time. But am getting use to the dell non glossy screen and its ok. The only difference between them for me is the guarantee and the dell comes with 3 year where as the korean comes with 1 year and if something goes wrong after say 1 month then i have to post it myself from the uk to korea which will cost be over $120 plus other fee like customs where as the dell is free. Anyway i like the metal frame of the crossover then the dell's plastic frame but they look both good anyway. You cant go wrong with a korean panel unless you get a faulty one. Hell i cant even tell the difference since am a normal person and not a pro person who uses there display for work like photo and movie editing stuff etc. But i like the dell's osd and stand is very good also. Plus my dell has the same back-light leaks like my crossover did. And now i have to wait until the new revisions come out and see if they have no back-light leaks problems. Anyway you will be happy with any 1440p monitor you go for


----------



## Hamy144

I have to say when buying a korean over a dell you make some tradeoffs, firstly is the warranty, all warranties are going to run out sooner or later and the dell warranty is three times as long a koreans but they both have warranties. From what i've seen koreans that are going to fail do it in the first week/month but they can still fail after that, and all manufactures have to honor their warranties or else they are in breach of the laws and selling regulations.
Next point is the bezel and standard build quality, of course the general build quality is going to be better on a dell than a korean but the build quality of a korean is enough for it to be used and is that not what is needed? I have to say that the bezel on my catleap, as it is glossy, does cause a bit of annoyance because the picture on the screen is reflected of the bezel but that's a minor problem and nothing substantial. the next part of the build quality is the stand, yes the catleaps have a pretty bad stand but most desks are stable enough for it not to be a problem you can get an aftermarket stand fairly cheap or go for a crossover with a better stand. The dells stand is going to be of better quality but no stand is perfect, the dell ive got sitting beside me still moves, but less than my catleap. Now onto the panels, the panels used in koreans and the ones used in dells are different so it wont be exactly the same picture, im not certain if the dells is better or not. BUT koreans use the same panels as the apple displays.
Next glossy vs matte, ive used both glossy and matte displays before and i have to say i prefer the glossy koreans as the dells ive used always seam to have a brown tinge to them and the colours aren't as crisp, this is all personal preference and i know people who have specifically bought dell due to the ag coating.
Failure rates are obviously going to be higher on koreans because the processes aren't going to be near the dell standards but as i've said before they have to honor their warranties.
Also the back lighting on the u2711 is CCFL compared to koreans using LED, but the u2713hm is also LED back light.

All these are going to impact on your decision, and these points also affect the pricing of the monitors, this is why they can sell the monitors for so little compared to the dell premium being paid.
These can make and break a sale of the monitors, i'm a proud owner of two Q270's and i couldn't be happier even though the backlight bleed is awful on one and near perfect on the other, you can also have awful backlight bleed on dells.


----------



## EkseF

Add me to the list / club.

HP LP3065 Got it in late 2009 / early 2010 with 5 year warranty not a single problem yet.

2560x1600 @ 60 Hz <- Nvidia GTX 680


----------



## Layo

This is difference between TN and IPS


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> This is difference between TN and IPS


I am guessing you are still happy with your monitor? Mine comes tomorrow!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am guessing you are still happy with your monitor? Mine comes tomorrow!


Which one did you go with?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am guessing you are still happy with your monitor? Mine comes tomorrow!


Now I am, I had it RMAd
http://www.overclock.net/t/1336500/blew-out-colours-on-my-ips-panel


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Which one did you go with?


U2713HM. I hope I don't have the problem Layo did.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> U2713HM. I hope I don't have the problem Layo did.


Very nice. Although my Crossover has been great and working flawlessly for many months now, I kind of wish I could have afforded a Dell 1440p or even 1600p. More just for the peace of mind having their solid warranty backing it up.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Very nice. Although my Crossover has been great and working flawlessly for many months now, I kind of wish I could have afforded a Dell 1440p or even 1600p. More just for the peace of mind having their solid warranty backing it up.


I waited forever because I couldn't get myself to spend 799 on a 1440p monitor and I didn't want a korean monitor, so when I saw the U2713 for 559 on Amazon last week, I bought immediately without hesitation.


----------



## JRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> U2713HM. I hope I don't have the problem Layo did.


Mine doesn't have that problem. Just got it this weekend. I too couldn't pass it up at $559.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Don't forget to set it in *1080p*


----------



## PCModderMike

Awesome sauce^^ Racing games is what I loved most when I had my surround setup.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> Dell u3011 powered by EVGA GTX 670s SC+ 4GB in SLI.


Welcome to the club bro







Great looking setup. Reminds me that I need to get that 2nd 670 myself 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Add me to the list / club.
> HP LP3065 Got it in late 2009 / early 2010 with 5 year warranty not a single problem yet.
> 2560x1600 @ 60 Hz <- Nvidia GTX 680


Welcome to the club bro







Happy with 1 680? Thinking of going SLI?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> Don't forget to set it in *1080p*


KaRLiToS my friend great SS for games recently. Thank you. Sorry I was a bit busy and couldn't update it until today. I added all the screenshots to the list.


----------



## jassilamba

I have been having tons of issues with the Auria 27" IPS, not working in the BIOS or displaying any image after waking from a sleep mode. It only works once Win 7 login screen is up. Sometimes that gets really painful if you need to go the bios. I did some digging around, and looks like the only way to make the micro center monitor work from boot to shutdown is by using the display port. I have ordered a mini display port to display port cable to test that out. If that does not work, I will be returning this monitor back to micro center as I refuse to deal with the pain of not seeing the bios, or even not getting any image once you get out of sleep mode. I installed my old 1080 for the while and no issues coming back from sleep or displaying bios.

So if the display port does not work I might be leaving this club.

On a side note, is anyone else having the same issues, I know iARDAS mentioned the dealy, but from what I understood he can get into the bios, I on the other hand cannot.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I have been having tons of issues with the Auria 27" IPS, not working in the BIOS or displaying any image after waking from a sleep mode. It only works once Win 7 login screen is up. Sometimes that gets really painful if you need to go the bios. I did some digging around, and looks like the only way to make the micro center monitor work from boot to shutdown is by using the display port. I have ordered a mini display port to display port cable to test that out. If that does not work, I will be returning this monitor back to micro center as I refuse to deal with the pain of not seeing the bios, or even not getting any image once you get out of sleep mode. I installed my old 1080 for the while and no issues coming back from sleep or displaying bios.
> So if the display port does not work I might be leaving this club.
> On a side note, is anyone else having the same issues, I know iARDAS mentioned the dealy, but from what I understood he can get into the bios, I on the other hand cannot.


i have no issues with mine at all, i can access my UEFI just fine on my Mini-ITX Asrock.

perfect scaling by the way. Although... this is done on dual-link DVI, so maybe that's why i have no issue with it.

Btw, i just leave my PC on, no sleep mode or anything.


----------



## ChronoBodi

I'm curious as to whether there exists any 22 or 24 inch 2560x1440 monitors... I would prefer those over 27, but i don't see anything on this. Do they exist?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I'm curious as to whether there exists any 22 or 24 inch 2560x1440 monitors... I would prefer those over 27, but i don't see anything on this. Do they exist?


None that i know of i dont think you can do 2560x1440 on smaller then 27 but i could be wrong


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> None that i know of i dont think you can do 2560x1440 on smaller then 27 but i could be wrong


yea right... there's freaking NEXUS 10 with 2560x1600 on 10 inch.... come on, why don't monitors get some small pixel treatment?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I have been having tons of issues with the Auria 27" IPS, not working in the BIOS or displaying any image after waking from a sleep mode. It only works once Win 7 login screen is up. Sometimes that gets really painful if you need to go the bios. I did some digging around, and looks like the only way to make the micro center monitor work from boot to shutdown is by using the display port. I have ordered a mini display port to display port cable to test that out. If that does not work, I will be returning this monitor back to micro center as I refuse to deal with the pain of not seeing the bios, or even not getting any image once you get out of sleep mode. I installed my old 1080 for the while and no issues coming back from sleep or displaying bios.
> So if the display port does not work I might be leaving this club.
> On a side note, is anyone else having the same issues, I know iARDAS mentioned the dealy, but from what I understood he can get into the bios, I on the other hand cannot.


Sorry to hear about the problems bro. I am sure your problems will be solved with the Display Port but keep us updated.

And yes I also sometimes can not see the BOOT screen and I just hit DELETE repeateadly to enter into the Bios/UEFI... Other than that I have no trouble viewing the UEFI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I'm curious as to whether there exists any 22 or 24 inch 2560x1440 monitors... I would prefer those over 27, but i don't see anything on this. Do they exist?


None as of yet. Tablets are pushing those resolutions and it sucks that our monitors are a bit behind. Well maybe since single GPU s can not really work well in extreme resolutions, perhaps the companies are waiting for the GPUs to grow? Who knows.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Sorry to hear about the problems bro. I am sure your problems will be solved with the Display Port but keep us updated.
> 
> And yes I also sometimes can not see the BOOT screen and I just hit DELETE repeateadly to enter into the Bios/UEFI... Other than that I have no trouble viewing the UEFI.


I emailed EVGA too just now, to see if they have any input on this issue. I started using my 1080p monitor last night and that thing just looked hideous and gave me a headache. (Talking about gaming).

The monitor does display the BIOS when hooked up to the motherboard using HDMI, time to be a good boy and wait and see if things work out. If not time to shop for a different monitor.


----------



## missile742

Just ordered a Qnix QX2700 and plan to run it off a single super OC'd 580GTX (1.5mb). I play World of Tanks, Mass Effect, XCOM and Fallout NV. Do you guys think I'll be able to maintain FPS I get on my 1900x1200 24" Samsung with settings maxed or will I drop badly and have to reduce settings? My proc is a 2600K (not OCd) and 12GB ram. Any GPU upgrade recommendations? I prefer NVIDIA over AMD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missile742*
> 
> Just ordered a Qnix QX2700 and plan to run it off a single super OC'd 580GTX (1.5mb). I play World of Tanks, Mass Effect, XCOM and Fallout NV. Do you guys think I'll be able to maintain FPS I get on my 1900x1200 24" Samsung with settings maxed or will I drop badly and have to reduce settings? My proc is a 2600K (not OCd) and 12GB ram. Any GPU upgrade recommendations? I prefer NVIDIA over AMD. Thanks in advance.


Expect around 30 - 40% fps drops


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missile742*
> 
> Just ordered a Qnix QX2700 and plan to run it off a single super OC'd 580GTX (1.5mb). I play World of Tanks, Mass Effect, XCOM and Fallout NV. Do you guys think I'll be able to maintain FPS I get on my 1900x1200 24" Samsung with settings maxed or will I drop badly and have to reduce settings? My proc is a 2600K (not OCd) and 12GB ram. Any GPU upgrade recommendations? I prefer NVIDIA over AMD. Thanks in advance.


GTX 680 with 4GB of ram. You need a card with good VRAM above 2GB, I have a GTX 690 with 2GB of Vram/GPU, and on metro 2033, it cannot keep a steady 60 FPS. Talking about Fallout NV, I should test that out once my mini display port cable comes in.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> GTX 680 with 4GB of ram. You need a card with good VRAM above 2GB, I have a GTX 690 with 2GB of Vram/GPU, and on metro 2033, it cannot keep a steady 60 FPS. Talking about Fallout NV, I should test that out once my mini display port cable comes in.


I have a Asus PB287Q lcd monitor and a single Asus GTX 680 CU II OC card with 2 GB of VRAM and some of the games just lags so much in 1440P
Would you say it would get better with a 4 GB card?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have a Asus PB287Q lcd monitor and a single Asus GTX 680 CU II OC card with 2 GB of VRAM and some of the games just lags so much in 1440P
> Would you say it would get better with a 4 GB card?


Probably yes, what games? 2GB is pretty okay for 1080p but too low for 1440p tbh.

Also, gtx690 is a scam







Very good looking and pretty beast, but the 2gb just kills it...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Probably yes, what games? 2GB is pretty okay for 1080p but too low for 1440p tbh.
> Also, gtx690 is a scam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good looking and pretty beast, but the 2gb just kills it...


Was thinking on getting Sleeping Dogs Far Cry 3 and Crysis 3 when it hits i want to play those games in 1440P with everything maxed out with 2xAA and the 2 GB card i have now are nowhere near of being able to play Sleeping Dogs in 1440P with everything maxed out


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Welcome to the club bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy with 1 680? Thinking of going SLI?


Thanks.
Happy with the one card for now, also my crosshair IV formula can't do sli, going to be a long time until I swap that board out from the looks of it, getting a Fx8350 or 8320 within the next two weeks. I think I'll be fine for atleast a year.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Thanks.
> Happy with the one card for now, also my crosshair IV formula can't do sli, going to be a long time until I swap that board out from the looks of it, getting a Fx8350 or 8320 within the next two weeks. I think I'll be fine for atleast a year.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2414995, did this hypersli fix on my M4A89GTD PRO and worked flawlessly, might be an idea just to check into it if you're ever curious


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2414995, did this hypersli fix on my M4A89GTD PRO and worked flawlessly, might be an idea just to check into it if you're ever curious


I remember I heard about that earlier, I was pretty sure someone would recommend it







Yeah Maybe when the gtx 680 comes down in price I might add another.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> I remember I heard about that earlier, I was pretty sure someone would recommend it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Maybe when the gtx 680 comes down in price I might add another.


I remember I recommended it to someone a while ago, couldn't have been you could it? Lol and yah, probably another 1-2 months for a drop


----------



## EkseF

Probably not me. someone else. I recall just reading about it being possible to run sli in a crossfire board.


----------



## Layo

I wouldn't buy gtx680 or even sli unless you have tons of useless money. Yeah, performance is pretty good but price/performance is bad. CF 7950/7970 would be better imo.


----------



## EkseF

I got mine in april and paid over 500 euros for it. Back then the 7970 was more expensive or same.


----------



## yanks8981

it's finally here. farewell 1080p!


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> it's finally here. farewell 1080p!


Damn, I've already forgot the feeling I had when I started using my 1600p display. Enjoy it while it lasts you get used to it


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Probably yes, what games? 2GB is pretty okay for 1080p but too low for 1440p tbh.
> Also, gtx690 is a scam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good looking and pretty beast, but the 2gb just kills it...


I don't even have 2GB VRAM and I have yet to struggle in maxing any game.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> I don't even have 2GB VRAM and I have yet to struggle in maxing any game.


Try running games at ultra... Metro2033 / Crysis 2 with high res texture pack will burn your card.


----------



## missile742

So what is more important for HI RES/1440 gaming -- high end GPU, SLI, or having over 2 GB of VRAM? Sounds like I would be okay to swap my 580 GTX 1.5GB for a single 680 GTX 4GB.


----------



## EkseF

2GB is enough for single display gaming. In my personal opinion, but I don't run any 3rd party texture mods in my games.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Try running games at ultra... Metro2033 / Crysis 2 with high res texture pack will burn your card.


Ya i remember when i had cfx 5970s (1GB Vram per Gpu ) and tried to run metro2033 at max settings with AA on max, on a 1600p Dell U3011and my videocards were choking so hard it took 2minz for the menu to come up and pressing the esc key


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missile742*
> 
> So what is more important for HI RES/1440 gaming -- high end GPU, SLI, or having over 2 GB of VRAM? Sounds like I would be okay to swap my 580 GTX 1.5GB for a single 680 GTX 4GB.


Or a 670 for that matter . ..

I upgraded from a 580 1.5gb card to a 670 4gb card and the difference in regards to over all game smoothness in 1440p res is huge. The 580 did okay ... but modded skyrim would make it stutter pretty bad. The 670 4gb card is super smooth.


----------



## jassilamba

Looks like ill be staying in the club. After exchanging couple emails with EVGA they suggested I use a VGA cable and now I can be in bios or anywhere else.

Glad to be back in 1440. I'm waiting for the display port cable to arrive so that I can test with that


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Try running games at ultra... Metro2033 / Crysis 2 with high res texture pack will burn your card.


Metro 2033 was just fine.

I'd never waste my time with Crysis 2, regardless of its graphical fidelity.









I guess it comes down to different strokes. I'm not the kind of guy who spends more hours applying texture packs than I do playing the game. I only installed a few mods for Skyrim to be honest, and the game ran swimmingly at 1440p fully maxed.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Metro 2033 was just fine.
> I'd never waste my time with Crysis 2, regardless of its graphical fidelity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it comes down to different strokes. I'm not the kind of guy who spends more hours applying texture packs than I do playing the game. I only installed a few mods for Skyrim to be honest, and the game ran swimmingly at 1440p fully maxed.


It's about the graphics, C2 is otherwise crappy shooter. I don't find skyrim hard to run, played it on high at 1080p with GTS450 and i3-540 without problems.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Looks like ill be staying in the club. After exchanging couple emails with EVGA they suggested I use a VGA cable and now I can be in bios or anywhere else.
> Glad to be back in 1440. I'm waiting for the display port cable to arrive so that I can test with that


So yeah the problem seems to be Dual DVI capibility related than? Did Evga say something like that?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So yeah the problem seems to be Dual DVI capibility related than? Did Evga say something like that?


Per EVGA - "This can happen with some monitors. Basically, your monitor isn't recognizing it's connected until you get the drivers loading in Windows. Sometimes a firmware update for the monitor can help if one is available. If the monitor has a VGA port, you can connect both that and a digital connection, and the monitor should boot with VGA and switch to the digital connection when it detects Windows. The Display Port cable probably will not help, but it could. "

Kind of makes sense. And looking at the monitor guide it makes sense.


----------



## iARDAs

Here is a little new chart I came up with. I stickied this to the 1st OP. I will try to update it as much as I can. Please let me know the missing brands to complete this list.

*LI**ST OF KNOWN 1440p+ MONITORS and EST. PRICES*

Below is the list of known 1440p+ monitors. Since the Korean manufacturers really do not have a site of their own and linking ebay is against the TOS, i did not link those monitors. The well known brands are linked to their official sites for info on these monitors.

I also wrote down the lowest prices I could find for each monitor for 4 regions. USA, UK, Canada and Europe. For US prices of well known brands I used amazon.com, for UK prices of well known brands I used amazon.co.uk, for Canadian prices of well known brands I used amazon.ca and for EU prices of well known brands I used amazon.de ... The pricing of Korean monitors are done via ebay and since they are the same for all regions, I just converted them to the current currency rates.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0An03tChDVrbvdFByRlZHX3YxS0F6ZlU0X2xSZXE2Z1E&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Jayek

I own a Asus PB278Q and I love it. I'm no monitor aficionado but I simply love it. The colors are amazing and that resolution and size is just so immersize. Games like Far Cry 3 and Metro 2033 are jaw dropping. Picked it up for 660.

Who else has this monitor and how are you liking it?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> I own a Asus PB278Q and I love it. I'm no monitor aficionado but I simply love it. The colors are amazing and that resolution and size is just so immersize. Games like Far Cry 3 and Metro 2033 are jaw dropping. Picked it up for 660.
> Who else has this monitor and how are you liking it?


I have it and i love it
I really wanna play Far Cry 3 but if i cant max it out with a single 2 GB GTX 680 in 1440P i dont wanna play before i sell it and buy 2x 4GB GTX 680´s
Otherwise i really love my Asus PB278Q 1080P looks like is crap when you see how good games look in 1440P have been playing Sins Of A Solar Empire Rebellion a whole lot in 1440P and also some Dirt 2 am never going back to 1080P


----------



## Layo

I want to play Far Cry 3 but I finished every single thing in game... even played the editor for like 6 hours.
Guess it's time to finish Batman, AC3 and get Fallout


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have it and i love it
> I really wanna play Far Cry 3 but if i cant max it out with a single 2 GB GTX 680 in 1440P i dont wanna play before i sell it and buy 2x 4GB GTX 680´s
> Otherwise i really love my Asus PB278Q 1080P looks like is crap when you see how good games look in 1440P have been playing Sins Of A Solar Empire Rebellion a whole lot in 1440P and also some Dirt 2 am never going back to 1080P


My 670 @ 1293mhz can play with everything maxed out except for PostFX (depth of field, motion blur) which I leave on medium because there is a bug in it that caps the FPS at 30 when you put it on high. Makes no diff to me because it still looks great on med and on high the DOF is too high and i personally hate motion blur. I also have 2x MSAA enabled. Again, this is at 1293 core clock.

You will have no issues with a 680 that clocks well.


----------



## Descadent

I just ordered my first DSLR camera from amazon today, I hope to get some decent pictures up and video for everyone that is interested in surround and especially at 7680x1440.

been needing to do a video review anyways for crossover club thread.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> I own a Asus PB278Q and I love it. I'm no monitor aficionado but I simply love it. The colors are amazing and that resolution and size is just so immersize. Games like Far Cry 3 and Metro 2033 are jaw dropping. Picked it up for 660.
> Who else has this monitor and how are you liking it?


I'm liking my PB278Q quite a bit. Where did you find one for $660? I got mine at NCIX for $687.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I just ordered my first DSLR camera from amazon today, I hope to get some decent pictures up and video for everyone that is interested in surround and especially at 7680x1440.
> been needing to do a video review anyways for crossover club thread.










Wouldn't happen to be the T4i with 18-55mm for $600 for deal of day would it? also yah, I use D800 images for my 1440p x 3 setup when I turn on the sides, hard to get good wallpapers


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't happen to be the T4i with 18-55mm for $600 for deal of day would it? also yah, I use D800 images for my 1440p x 3 setup when I turn on the sides, hard to get good wallpapers


yessir it is. I couldn't resist especially when it was extra $150 off 250mm lens, free back pack, free 16gb memory card, and I had to buy a tripod of course!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yessir it is. I couldn't resist especially when it was extra $150 off 250mm lens, free back pack, free 16gb memory card, and I had to buy a tripod of course!


Have to say it's one of the best package deals I've seen in a year on a new body, enjoy it


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Have to say it's one of the best package deals I've seen in a year on a new body, enjoy it


thanks, yeah time to prepare for the crazy learning curve.


----------



## Cully

Anyone running this res on a 660ti?
Any thoughts on what BF3 and Planetside 2 are like? will i have to drop much detail?

Rest of my components are very good, 15 2500k @ 4.4, good ram etc.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cully*
> 
> Anyone running this res on a 660ti?
> Any thoughts on what BF3 and Planetside 2 are like? will i have to drop much detail?
> Rest of my components are very good, 15 2500k @ 4.4, good ram etc.


overclock that memory to +645 offset, get GTX 480 bandwidth, you're fine.

Planetside 2 isn't that demanding AT all, only sucking up 950mb on maxxed out settings at 1440p. runs 60 fps fine.

Bf3 is same story, the MSAA is always a killer, but with 1440p resolution, i don't see the point of it as FXAA is pretty effective at this already.

You're fine.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Bf3 is same story, the MSAA is always a killer, but with 1440p resolution, i don't see the point of it as FXAA is pretty effective at this already.
> You're fine.


yup


----------



## Cully

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> overclock that memory to +645 offset, get GTX 480 bandwidth, you're fine.
> Planetside 2 isn't that demanding AT all, only sucking up 950mb on maxxed out settings at 1440p. runs 60 fps fine.
> Bf3 is same story, the MSAA is always a killer, but with 1440p resolution, i don't see the point of it as FXAA is pretty effective at this already.
> You're fine.


Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## ChronoBodi

for some reason Farcry 3 multiplayer sucks worse in Frame rates than BF3 multiplayer... that really shouldn't be the case. Or maybe it's the crappy peer-to-peer network used for that game. SCREW "Host Migration" with the force of a thousand suns. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## kga92

I have been looking at the dell 2713hm for a while now. Should I be looking at the 7950 minimum for that monitor? I don't really need to be able to max all the games, my 470 is serving me very well with my U2212HM but I don't think it'll be as enjoyable with 1440p







. I have never paid more than 250€ for a gpu but I guess I have to go a little bit higher this time...


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> I have been looking at the dell 2713hm for a while now. Should I be looking at the 7950 minimum for that monitor? I don't really need to be able to max all the games, my 470 is serving me very well with my U2212HM but I don't think it'll be as enjoyable with 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have never paid more than 250€ for a gpu but I guess I have to go a little bit higher this time...


For bang for buck, yes the 7950 is what you'll want to be looking for, MSI or Gigabyte will do you well at 1440


----------



## Ryleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> I have been looking at the dell 2713hm for a while now. Should I be looking at the 7950 minimum for that monitor? I don't really need to be able to max all the games, my 470 is serving me very well with my U2212HM but I don't think it'll be as enjoyable with 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have never paid more than 250€ for a gpu but I guess I have to go a little bit higher this time...


I had a GTX 460 and it was pretty rough at this resolution. I'd definitely recommend upgrading depending on what you play.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> I have been looking at the dell 2713hm for a while now. Should I be looking at the 7950 minimum for that monitor? I don't really need to be able to max all the games, my 470 is serving me very well with my U2212HM but I don't think it'll be as enjoyable with 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have never paid more than 250€ for a gpu but I guess I have to go a little bit higher this time...


Got that, can't complain. Sure, games are not flawless on ultra but pretty much on high I get around 60+fps everywhere. There's always med.


----------



## Cully

Best bang for buck the 7950?
Im not so sure.

http://techreport.com/review/23981/radeon-hd-7950-vs-geforce-gtx-660-ti-revisited


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cully*
> 
> Best bang for buck the 7950?
> Im not so sure.
> http://techreport.com/review/23981/radeon-hd-7950-vs-geforce-gtx-660-ti-revisited


great recent article.

So for now best bang for buck is 660ti than?

Epic that the tests were made in 1440p as well.


----------



## shilka

For 1440P the extra 1 GB of VRAM the HD 7950 has over the GTX 660 TI comes handy in some games like Sleeping Dogs but otherwise i would pick the GTX 660 TI over the HD 7950 any day due to better drivers CUDA TXAA and adaptive vsync


----------



## kga92

Thanks for the quick reply's. The XFX double D (lol) seems to be one of the cheaper ones that are in stock over here. the asus cards are 50€ more and too fat. I know xfx is not the most popular brand around here but any info on this particular card? It has got ok reviews from what I have seen.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply's. The XFX double D (lol) seems to be one of the cheaper ones that are in stock over here. the asus cards are 50€ more and too fat. I know xfx is not the most popular brand around here but any info on this particular card? It has got ok reviews from what I have seen.


I had a XFX 7950 i hated it so much i got rid of it after only 10 weeks it was an okey card that could run most games maxed out but the nosie from the fans on the DD cooler was so loud i got headaches when the fans got above 30% above 50% my ears would start to hurt dont know if all XFX DD cards are that way but my card was horrible beyond belief


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I had a XFX 7950 i hated it so much i got rid of it after only 10 weeks it was an okey card that could run most games maxed out but the nosie from the fans on the DD cooler was so loud i got headaches when the fans got above 30% above 50% my ears would start to hurt dont know if all XFX DD cards are that way but my card was horrible beyond belief


Yeah I read about that, my reference 470 is not exactly quiet either but it's not a cutting sound.

I am actually leaning towards the 660TI right now, it's 20€ cheaper and performs well. I could get away with paying JUST around 825 €


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Yeah I read about that, my reference 470 is not exactly quiet either but it's not a cutting sound.
> I am actually leaning towards the 660TI right now, it's 20€ cheaper and performs well. I could get away with paying JUST around 825 €


After my 7950 i went Nvidia and bought a GTX 680 and never regreted it
Only problem is i sould have bought a GTX 680 4GB card
I will probably put it up for sale after new years eve so if you are interested i have a used GTX 680 and Finland are not that far away from Denmark


----------



## Layo

7950 is better than 660ti, especialy at higher resolutions. Screw drivers, better card for half second screen flash twice a week.


----------



## kga92

I ordered a 7950, since there has been pretty much heated conversations about witch one is better I guess you can't really go wrong with either one. Vram ended up being the deciding factor for me I guess... both amd and nvidia has always worked fine for me, it's amd's turn now 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> I ordered a 7950, since there has been pretty much heated conversations about witch one is better I guess you can't really go wrong with either one. Vram ended up being the deciding factor for me I guess... both amd and nvidia has always worked fine for me, it's amd's turn now
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Wouldn't be disappointed with either, I suggested the 7950 for the 3gb for newer games despite the recent linked article


----------



## Arnotts

What's up with people comparing a 7950 to a 660ti? It's not even close... I haven't used the 12.11 drivers (I'm still using 12.4, it gives me the best combination of performance and rock solid stability) and there's absolutely no noticeable stutter or anything. Remember people, a stock 7950 is clocked at 800mhz... that's PITIFUL. A quick overclock to 1.1ghz (something that almost all 7950's will hit because you can increase voltage) or 1.2ghz+ if you have a bit of good luck will cause huge FPS increases. The 7950 is one of the best cards you can buy for the price - it's so easy to OC to 1.1, and if you can hit 1.2+ you're looking at similar performance to OC'd GTX 680's. 12.11 drivers aren't a necessity, so if you're worried about that weird stutter, just use older drivers that still perform just fine.

As for 1440p, I just received my 120hz Catleap a few days ago. My god this thing is amazing. Picture quality blew me away. The colours are incredibly vivid compared to my old TN BenQ. The resolution is incredible. Games look so crisp, sharp and vivid. Combine it with 120hz and you get an amazing experience. Fast paced twitch shooters like CoD and CS all have a constant minimum of 120fps. Other games that are more taxing will either look amazing at 1440p and stay at least at 60fps, or I can turn down a few of the unnecessarily harsh settings and get higher FPS with little fidelity loss.

Witcher 2 for example will basically have a minimum of 60fps at 1440p with uber sampling off, SSAO disabled and shadows on medium. Everything else that significantly influences image quality is on and on max. The extra FPS is just so nice to have though that I can't justify increasing shadow quality - but maybe enabling SSAO will be worth while.

Everyone should also try out Just Cause 2. The game runs at like a minimum of 100fps maxed out at 1440p, it's optimised so amazingly well. The colours are also awesome to look at it on an IPS monitor


----------



## kx11

i'm thinking about upgrading from 1080 to 1440

so what monitor is the best for PQ , response time ?? is Yamakasi the best ? if yes explain please

i'm sick of my 23' LG monitor


----------



## iARDAs

Some 1440p Dead Island Screenshots


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'm thinking about upgrading from 1080 to 1440
> so what monitor is the best for PQ , response time ?? is Yamakasi the best ? if yes explain please
> i'm sick of my 23' LG monitor


You sould go for a 1440P monitor the games looks so much better then they do in 1080P i have a Asus PB278Q monitor myself and i would recomend that monitor any day of the week but its not the cheapest monitor out there


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You sould go for a 1440P monitor the games looks so much better then they do in 1080P i have a Asus PB278Q monitor myself and i would recomend that monitor any day of the week but its not the cheapest monitor out there


your monitor looks amazing but as you said its not the cheapest , i hope i can find anyone that can ship it overseas


----------



## mikeseth

I am totally in! Going to grab some pics when I get back from work.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> your monitor looks amazing but as you said its not the cheapest , i hope i can find anyone that can ship it overseas


Where are you from maybe i can help you out


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Where are you from maybe i can help you out


qatar - middle east


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> qatar - middle east


Oh sory i dont know any shop in that part of the world do you have a website from you area that is i english?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnotts*
> 
> What's up with people comparing a 7950 to a 660ti? It's not even close... I haven't used the 12.11 drivers (I'm still using 12.4, it gives me the best combination of performance and rock solid stability) and there's absolutely no noticeable stutter or anything. Remember people, a stock 7950 is clocked at 800mhz... that's PITIFUL. A quick overclock to 1.1ghz (something that almost all 7950's will hit because you can increase voltage) or 1.2ghz+ if you have a bit of good luck will cause huge FPS increases. The 7950 is one of the best cards you can buy for the price - it's so easy to OC to 1.1, and if you can hit 1.2+ you're looking at similar performance to OC'd GTX 680's. 12.11 drivers aren't a necessity, so if you're worried about that weird stutter, just use older drivers that still perform just fine.
> As for 1440p, I just received my 120hz Catleap a few days ago. My god this thing is amazing. Picture quality blew me away. The colours are incredibly vivid compared to my old TN BenQ. The resolution is incredible. Games look so crisp, sharp and vivid. Combine it with 120hz and you get an amazing experience. Fast paced twitch shooters like CoD and CS all have a constant minimum of 120fps. Other games that are more taxing will either look amazing at 1440p and stay at least at 60fps, or I can turn down a few of the unnecessarily harsh settings and get higher FPS with little fidelity loss.
> Witcher 2 for example will basically have a minimum of 60fps at 1440p with uber sampling off, SSAO disabled and shadows on medium. Everything else that significantly influences image quality is on and on max. The extra FPS is just so nice to have though that I can't justify increasing shadow quality - but maybe enabling SSAO will be worth while.
> Everyone should also try out Just Cause 2. The game runs at like a minimum of 100fps maxed out at 1440p, it's optimised so amazingly well. The colours are also awesome to look at it on an IPS monitor


i was thinking of getting another 7950 because i want to upgrade from 1080, is it really needed based on your experience with one gpu?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i was thinking of getting another 7950 because i want to upgrade from 1080, is it really needed based on your experience with one gpu?


If you need everything on ultra then yes.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> If you need everything on ultra then yes.


thanks.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Oh sory i dont know any shop in that part of the world do you have a website from you area that is i english?


my only choice is ebay

or stick with LG , sammy and sony's monitors that are available here


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i was thinking of getting another 7950 because i want to upgrade from 1080, is it really needed based on your experience with one gpu?


I game on a single 670 and I am very happy.

Getting a 2nd one would make things better of course

it is not 100% needed but it would be awesome for sure


----------



## evoll88

I just ordered the dell u2713hm and the dell rep. said i would have it by the 19th,my question is i have a gtx 680 2gb will it be enough vram?? i was gonna sli it but may buy the 4gb version instead if needed?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I just ordered the dell u2713hm and the dell rep. said i would have it by the 19th,my question is i have a gtx 680 2gb will it be enough vram?? i was gonna sli it but may buy the 4gb version instead if needed?


For today's games yes it will be more than enough but we have people here claiming that switching from 2gb to 4gb versions made some of their games smoother. Also we have users without any complaints with even 1.5gb of Vram.

If you will keep the 680 SLI setup for 2 years or so than 4GB wouldnt hurt.

All depends on your budget.

I went for 670 4GB from 670 2GB and I dont regret it. I am enjoying it to be honest.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I just ordered the dell u2713hm and the dell rep. said i would have it by the 19th,my question is i have a gtx 680 2gb will it be enough vram?? i was gonna sli it but may buy the 4gb version instead if needed?


Sleeping Dogs can eat all 3 GB of VRAM on a 7950 in 1080 and its even worse in 1440P so a 4 GB card would not be a bad idea for future gmaes like Crysis 3 or some of the others.
I am selling my 2 GB GTX 680 and going for 2x 4GB cards in SLI


----------



## NumbFace

I just ordered the Dell 30" Monitor for 900$, great price







got a special discount on it, guess my single 7950 wont cut it now. i might upgrade to a 7990 soon


----------



## iARDAs

Great job NumbFace.

Epic monitor. Post pictures when it arrives.

7990 would be great too. for 1600p I wouldnt stick with a single 7950.

Enjoy


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Great job NumbFace.
> 
> Epic monitor. Post pictures when it arrives.
> 
> 7990 would be great too. for 1600p I wouldnt stick with a single 7950.
> 
> Enjoy


You keep changing your avatar sometimes i get confused


----------



## evoll88

It looks like i will order 2 4gb,i have heard my evga waterblock on my 2gb card will work on a 4gb card since they are the same card but with diff. gb,can anyone confirm since it would save me from having to buy 2 new waterblocks??


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You keep changing your avatar sometimes i get confused


HHaha ") Yeah I know. I will settle one day but Can't decide 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> It looks like i will order 2 4gb,i have heard my evga waterblock on my 2gb card will work on a 4gb card since they are the same card but with diff. gb,can anyone confirm since it would save me from having to buy 2 new waterblocks??


2 680 4gbs would be an amazing experience for 1440p


----------



## evoll88

looking at 4gb cards now,anyone know of he best deal for one on a website? Evga has some in stock.


----------



## iARDAs

Evga 680 4Gb is great.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130794

You can purchase Evga 670 4GB too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130824


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> looking at 4gb cards now,anyone know of he best deal for one on a website? Evga has some in stock.


Where are you from i might be able to point you to a website in your area?


----------



## beefcrinkle

How are people liking the U2711? I just got one and so far am loving it. any tweaks i should do to it out of the box, Or is the factory calibration fine?


----------



## evoll88

i live in usa,def appreciate the help. The other option is i could wait for the 700 series and buy 4gb,what do you think??


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> i live in usa,def appreciate the help. The other option is i could wait for the 700 series and buy 4gb,what do you think??


Sure

Do that if you can wait.

700 series will be here in a few months and your current GPU can handle games fine.

Sometimes I am thinking of exactly the same thing. To SLI in January or wait.

The only problem we don't know the waiting period.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beefcrinkle*
> 
> How are people liking the U2711? I just got one and so far am loving it. any tweaks i should do to it out of the box, Or is the factory calibration fine?


AFAIK Dell U2711 is one of the few 1440p monitors that come calibrated out of the box.

So just plug it and play


----------



## evoll88

I could prob wait,do you think the games would look good by using no aa?? What would you use fxaa?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I could prob wait,do you think the games would look good by using no aa?? What would you use fxaa?


I Use no AA in most of my games including BF3 and they look epic.









But when I get my 2nd card or geta a 770 and than SLI it, I will look for 2xAA in games and thats it.

Also you can give FXAA a shot in 1440p.


----------



## shilka

You dont really need more then 2xAA in 2560x1440 sure you can use more but you cant really see it so its just a waste of power


----------



## evoll88

Ok awesome,thanks for the advice. My last thought of the day that i was considering is just buying the 680 4gb and putting my waterblock on it then i would have enough vram but would 1 680 be enough??


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Ok awesome,thanks for the advice. My last thought of the day that i was considering is just buying the 680 4gb and putting my waterblock on it then i would have enough vram but would 1 680 be enough??


If you wanna max every game out no you need more then one card


----------



## evoll88

I have to think it over but will update this eve,i am gonna try to buy 2 4gb cards if i can. I will post new pics of my rig if i order them,thanks again for the help.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I have to think it over but will update this eve,i am gonna try to buy 2 4gb cards if i can. I will post new pics of my rig if i order them,thanks again for the help.


I am going for 2x MSI Twin Frozr 4GB cards as they are a little cheaper then the others here in denmark


----------



## mikeseth

I'm also using a 1440p monitor. Pushes the GPU to the limits.


----------



## kx11

i read that witcher2 uber sampling on 1440 looks superb

can anyone confirm it ?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i read that witcher2 uber sampling on 1440 looks superb
> can anyone confirm it ?


it looks superb in 1080....so just think of it even better lol


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> AFAIK Dell U2711 is one of the few 1440p monitors that come calibrated out of the box.
> 
> So just plug it and play


Aye the only others ones in mind are the ASUS pro art series and Apple


----------



## kga92

Can't wait to play HAWKEN in 1440p. Should have ordered earlier, now i gotta wait over the weekend...


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth*
> 
> Here's the picture, count me in! *Using Potalion 2710QW, 27" IPS LED, 2560x1440 connected to my Mac Pro (see sig)* Image taken with iPad Mini.


Looks like a sweet monitor :} small update: I ordered 2 evga 680 4gb models since the evga tech guy said my water block would work off of my 2gb model so i only needed 1 more water block which is on its way.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it looks superb in 1080....so just think of it even better lol


no it does not

in 1080 there is no point of using uber sampling

you can clearly see it in res higher than 1080p


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> AFAIK Dell U2711 is one of the few 1440p monitors that come calibrated out of the box.
> 
> So just plug it and play


Pretty sure every Dell IPS comes pre-calibrated.


----------



## KaRLiToS

( One of my Favorite Game )


----------



## missile742

Just installed an EVGA Classified GTX680 to run my new Qnix QX2700 and it looks awesome. Now I've got a spare Asus Super-Overclock GTX580 (GV-N580SO-15L) lying around. Wondering if I can put it in my son's PC that has a Corsair vx550W PWS (42a on 12V rail). Asus recommends 750w minimum but most reviews I've read said the GTX580 pulls less than 400w at peak. His PC has a E8500 core 2 duo, optical drive, hard drive and 4gb memory, notthing overclocked with one fan in case. Any advice?


----------



## BillOhio

My 570 sli has 1.28 GB of vram and and Witcher 2 looks and runs fantastic at 1440. I'm not sure VRam is as important as people make it out to be.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> My 570 sli has 1.28 GB of vram and and Witcher 2 looks and runs fantastic at 1440. I'm not sure VRam is as important as people make it out to be.


Mods can eat a whole lot of VRAM i like to mod my games so if there is a mod for a game i like to try it out
For people like me the extra VRAM is a great thing to have


----------



## ez12a

I have a 5850 in my rig right now connected via displayport to an Auria 27" IPS display. It's really reaching its limit at 1440p gaming and I often times have to downsize the resolution to 1920x1080 to keep things smooth-ish.

Should I go with the 7950 or the 670? I dabble a bit with After Effects and the benefits of CUDA are undeniable to me.. Any thoughts?

or wait till the Kepler refresh rumored in 2013?


----------



## Zombiechow

Sign me up!

Running a Dell U3011 with two GTX 680's


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zombiechow*
> 
> Sign me up!
> Running a Dell U3011 with two GTX 680's


you'll need to a post a pic of the monitor with your name in notepad.


----------



## Zombiechow

Sorry for the image quality. It's kinda dark in here


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> I have a 5850 in my rig right now connected via displayport to an Auria 27" IPS display. It's really reaching its limit at 1440p gaming and I often times have to downsize the resolution to 1920x1080 to keep things smooth-ish.
> Should I go with the 7950 or the 670? I dabble a bit with After Effects and the benefits of CUDA are undeniable to me.. Any thoughts?
> or wait till the Kepler refresh rumored in 2013?


I up'd from a GTX580 2GB to a GTX670 4GB and the 1440p performance difference was very significant. Zero chops or stutters ... the 580 could handle things if I reduced quality settings a bunch but it still stuttered somewhat regularly in heavily modded Skyrim...

The 4GB 670 smokes ... everything is good and I can play mostly high settings at 60+ fps in all games other than Metro 2033 ... which occasionally dips into the 30's and 40's ... it eats Borderrlands 2 for breakfast ... I generally stay pegged around 130fps in BL2 ...

But totally pleased with the 670. I do lots of video work, too ... mostly live music shoots and what not ... and the CUDA cores are awesome ...


----------



## evoll88

I just got my dell u2713hm mointor hooked up and was curious what some are using for brightness and contrast settings? thanks.


----------



## judi924

Some Far Cry 3 Screenshots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I just got my dell u2713hm mointor hooked up and was curious what some are using for brightness and contrast settings? thanks.


I'm using 90 contrast and 83 brightness (80 is too little, 85 too much and my eyes hurt at 90+







)
Using the u2713hm color profile (pretty much the same as apple)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth*
> 
> Here's the picture, count me in! *Using Potalion 2710QW, 27" IPS LED, 2560x1440 connected to my Mac Pro (see sig)* Image taken with iPad Mini.


Added you to the club. Welcome bro







How is the quality of Potalion? We just jave 2 Potalions in the club so far. Also which GPU should I write next to your name?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Looks like a sweet monitor :} small update: I ordered 2 evga 680 4gb models since the evga tech guy said my water block would work off of my 2gb model so i only needed 1 more water block which is on its way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missile742*
> 
> Just installed an EVGA Classified GTX680 to run my new Qnix QX2700 and it looks awesome. Now I've got a spare Asus Super-Overclock GTX580 (GV-N580SO-15L) lying around. Wondering if I can put it in my son's PC that has a Corsair vx550W PWS (42a on 12V rail). Asus recommends 750w minimum but most reviews I've read said the GTX580 pulls less than 400w at peak. His PC has a E8500 core 2 duo, optical drive, hard drive and 4gb memory, notthing overclocked with one fan in case. Any advice?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> I have a 5850 in my rig right now connected via displayport to an Auria 27" IPS display. It's really reaching its limit at 1440p gaming and I often times have to downsize the resolution to 1920x1080 to keep things smooth-ish.
> Should I go with the 7950 or the 670? I dabble a bit with After Effects and the benefits of CUDA are undeniable to me.. Any thoughts?
> or wait till the Kepler refresh rumored in 2013?


Post some pics with your name and let me add you to the club guys. It's always good to see new faces.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zombiechow*
> 
> Sign me up!
> Running a Dell U3011 with two GTX 680's


I added the picture you posted. Welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judi924*
> 
> Some Far Cry 3 Screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the SS bro. Added them now.

Also @ KaRLiToS

Once again great job with the surround SS. I added the pics as well.


----------



## kga92

I also just hooked up my new u2713hm and it's absolutely gorgeous. My problem now is that my old monitor u2212hm has a lot more cooler colors, what my 22 inch shows as white is not white at all! Bear with me as I am a total newbie when it comes to displays, but is there anything I can do to make them look even a bit more similar? Also I guess I'll have to remove the AG coating on my old dell at some point since it shows very well compared to my new one.


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> I'm using 90 contrast and 83 brightness (80 is too little, 85 too much and my eyes hurt at 90+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Using the u2713hm color profile (pretty much the same as apple)


I turned mine down to 63 and left contrast at 75 which was stock contrast setting. I will try what you posted tonight.


----------



## shilka

I am so bored so i going to do some beachmarks but for some reason Devil May Cry 4 refuse to run higher then 1920x1080 why???
This is the results of my Devil May Cry 4 beachmark on my PC



Call of Juarez DX10 Benchmark does the same it refuse to run higher then 1920x1080


----------



## kx11

those games are old and made for consoles


----------



## shilka

Call of Juarez is DX 10 there is no DX 10 on consoles
And FEAR 1 is even older and DX 9 and that game runs fine in 2560x1440


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Devil May Cry 4 refuse to run higher then 1920x1080 why??? Call of Juarez DX10 Benchmark does the same it refuse to run higher then 1920x1080




DMC4 benchmark runs at 2560*1440 for me. You're correct about COJ however.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> 
> DMC4 benchmark runs at 2560*1440 for me. You're correct about COJ however.


When i look in the benchmark options there is no 2560x1440 the highest there is for me is 1920x1080

This is my results in Heaven Benchmark 3.0


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> When i look in the benchmark options there is no 2560x1440 the highest there is for me is 1920x1080


You must be doing something wrong your end. 2560*1440 is definitely an option.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> You must be doing something wrong your end. 2560*1440 is definitely an option.


No i even have my TV unpluged there is no 2560x1440 at all in my Devil May Cry 4 benchmark
Note i dont have the full game i only have the benchmark you can download


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Note i dont have the full game i only have the benchmark you can download


Same here.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Strange problem Shilka....are you on the right aspect ratio?? Only thing I can think of.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Strange problem Shilka....are you on the right aspect ratio?? Only thing I can think of.


I will give it a look when i get back i need to go shopping otherwise i wont have anything to eat


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## shilka

LOL! i found the problem and it was so stupid with the 60 MHz refesh rate on the benchmark will NOT go over 1920x1080 set it to 59 MHz and it can go up to 2560x1440 just what???


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> LOL! i found the problem and it was so stupid with the 60 MHz refesh rate on the benchmark will NOT go over 1920x1080 set it to 59 MHz and it can go up to 2560x1440 just what???


Woww that is crazy,good you fig. it out though. That would drive me crazy lol.


----------



## shilka

Everyone in the club sould have a look at this if you have time
http://www.overclock.net/t/1339638/what-a-gtx-680-can-do/0_100


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Guys who have the Dell u2713hm, do you use the sRGB preset or Standard? Wondering what everyone else uses.


----------



## TSXmike

when you have a chance, i finally updated my gpu. no longer running the gtx260... now running gtx670 4gb


----------



## shilka

To anyone interested in it i have added Sleeping Dogs FPS numbers in my what a GTX 680 can do thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1339638/what-a-gtx-680-can-do
http://www.overclock.net/t/1339638/what-a-gtx-680-can-do/30


----------



## Descadent

Here is something I made quickly just as sort of an overview and just 7680x1440 on bf3. I was getting between 52-57 fps during this short demo.

enjoy and remember to play it in 1080p!


----------



## General121

I need to watch that, looks epic. But if I watch it in 1080p i might be there an hour lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Here is something I made quickly just as sort of an overview and just 7680x1440 on bf3. I was getting between 52-57 fps during this short demo.
> enjoy and remember to play it in 1080p!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What settings are you running with 2 x GTX 670? Medium? Seems to run butter smooth.

Nice vid bud









Oh, and what resolution are you playing with bezel correction? I am at 8044 x 1440 .


----------



## Descadent

all maxed, just no mssa and I run ssao, not hbao and I think draw distance on high maybe.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> all maxed, just no mssa and I run ssao, not hbao and I think draw distance on high maybe.


Can you run an Heaven benchmark , Everything at extreme and maxed out and 8044x1440 ?

I'll do the same and will leave card at stock Frequency (GHZ bios, 1050Mhz Core / 1500mhz memory) to compare.

I used FRAPS to take the screenshot.


----------



## Descadent

Not sure if it 's win 8 but when I hit benchmark in heaven it won't get off the loading screen.

plus you will walk the dog all over my system with yours in benchmarking because you have 2 more graphics cards than me which will show it's power over mine in benchmarking more so than gaming.

but I can't get heaven to not freeze on loading screen after I click benchmark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Oh, and what resolution are you playing with bezel correction? I am at 8044 x 1440 .


nope, I don't run bezel correction. just plain ole 7680x1440


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Not sure if it 's win 8 but when I hit benchmark in heaven it won't get off the loading screen.
> plus you will walk the dog all over my system with yours in benchmarking because you have 2 more graphics cards than me which will show it's power over mine in benchmarking more so than gaming.
> but I can't get heaven to not freeze on loading screen after I click benchmark.
> nope, I don't run bezel correction. just plain ole 7680x1440


You have to check *Multi-Monitor* option, then choose *surround* in "Stereo 3D" menu.

Obviously, yes I will have better fps, It was just to compare since you seem to have great performance.


----------



## Descadent

yeah I have ran heaven before back on windows 7, but I have all that selected but still hangs after i press benchmark on loading screen. It works fine as long as I don't hit benchmark.


----------



## shilka

If anyone are interested Company Of Heroes and Metro 2033 FPS numbers are up

Both 1920x1080 and 2560x1440 are here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1339638/what-a-gtx-680-can-do


----------



## Descadent

My friend got me Dishonored off steam sale for Christmas. He works for Bethesda (technically Zenimax Online Studios, he is working on Elder Scrolls Online) too, but even steam deal was better than his employee discount lol.

all at 7680x1440


----------



## shilka

Does Dishonored have a built in benchmark?


----------



## Descadent

don't think so


----------



## shilka

Know any newer game that has one built in other then Crysis 2 the Batman games and Dirt Showdown?


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'm liking my PB278Q quite a bit. Where did you find one for $660? I got mine at NCIX for $687.


Lol I just clicked on this thread from the main page feed and the first thing I see is you responding to my post.

I got it from NCIX too but I price matched with Direct Canada which is their parent company.


----------



## importflip

I want in!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> I want in!


You need to have your name on a note on or near the screen before you can be added to the list


----------



## D-Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Welcome aboard bro. Added you to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another first GPU in the club btw. Nobody but you have 275s. How is the 275 holding? How is the scaling of it in 1440p?


Hey iARDAs, excuse my absence, but I've been preparing something for my GTX 275s







. However, I still wanted to answer your questions.

_"How is the 275 holding up?"_

The two GTX 275s are doing alright. If you don't mind the framerate getting slightly choppy from time to time they can still crank out those high graphics settings.

_"How is the scaling of it in 1440p?"_

The biggest concern I see with these cards is not so much the processing power as it is running out of VRAM. With only 896 MB of VRAM, one could conclude that these cards were more designed to run at 1080p (however, I've managed to run out of VRAM with a few games at 1080p already







). Hopefully, I'll be retiring my SLI'd GTX 275 once the new generation of graphics card release some time next year.


----------



## King4x4

Just got my trifire 7950 setup up and running finally last night (Found out the hard way that if crossfire is working fine at 1150mhz and the third card can go to 1250mhz you can scrape all of that and you need to go default clocks or you are going have loads of crashes and instability).

Played BF on ultra settings and 7680x1440 on the koreans and only things disabled are AA and motion blur... was getting between 60-90 fps.

Best three hours of my gaming life...


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Know any newer game that has one built in other then Crysis 2 the Batman games and Dirt Showdown?


wait for Devil May Cry in Jan and crysis3 in feb


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> wait for Devil May Cry in Jan and crysis3 in feb


Just you talking about them and my card is having a stroke


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just you talking about them and my card is having a stroke


DMC is easy to max

crysis3 , well my setup might cry as well


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> DMC is easy to max
> crysis3 , well my setup might cry as well


I need more GPU power but at this point i have gotten so confused i dont know what the hell to do


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I need more GPU power but at this point i have gotten so confused i dont know what the hell to do


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I need more GPU power but at this point i have gotten so confused i dont know what the hell to do


honestly you are good , your GPU is enough to max out anything

unless you want high benchmark scores


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> honestly you are good , your GPU is enough to max out anything
> unless you want high benchmark scores


No Sleeping Dogs is flat out unplayable in 2560x1440 even with AA off i need more power and i am not just saying that because i can just look at this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1339638/what-a-gtx-680-can-do


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No Sleeping Dogs is flat out unplayable in 2560x1440 even with AA off i need more power and i am not just saying that because i can just look at this
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1339638/what-a-gtx-680-can-do


sleeping dogs is not 100% optimized with my setup i get down to 25fps and up to 180fps @ 1080

you should not worry to0 much about performance your card is pretty darn fast but some games are not optimized well

i remember when SD released it ran between 20 to 50fps with same setup


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> sleeping dogs is not 100% optimized with my setup i get down to 25fps and up to 180fps @ 1080
> you should not worry to0 much about performance your card is pretty darn fast but some games are not optimized well
> i remember when SD released it ran between 20 to 50fps with same setup


What about Far Cry 3 in 2560x1440 or further down the road Crysis 3 i dont mind spending the money for a second cards unless its a total waste of money

Dirt Showdown FPS numbers are up if anyone is interested?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1339638/what-a-gtx-680-can-d


----------



## KaRLiToS

(*with MaLDoHD v4 mod*)

8044x1440 - Extreme settings - (1240Mhz Core/1575Mhz Memory)


----------



## Descadent

i really hope crysis 3 isn't a lost promise like c2. I was in c3 alpha, but it ran like crap


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Descadent, you are too pessimist.*


----------



## Descadent

nah, just hate being lied too and let down. c3 looks more promising though. doom 3 looking good, no fix for the ui?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I didn't look for one yet. The game can only be set at 5028x900. No 1440p







.


----------



## Descadent

wow even for bfg edition, carmack what is the deal man... can't even get proper support in doom... *worries about occulus*


----------



## Descadent

I haven't gotten Chivalry: Medieval Warfare to support triple screen but here it is at 2560x1440.


----------



## evoll88

Is Chivalry: Medieval Warfare a good game? Looks repetitive?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Is Chivalry: Medieval Warfare a good game? Looks repetitive?


It's good, very much the same as Age of Chivalry (source engine mod of it back in 07), 4 classes, each have sets of weapons to pick and choose/unlock, a few game modes. The gameplay is what's good about it, not the premium graphics (although they are decent), and if you enjoy any hack'n'slash or some competitive (at times) pvp with a barrel of laughs it may be the game for you. Was just $12 today or yesterday on steam, $16.74 every other day till 5th of January.

Edit: Still $12.49 on steam for next 11 hours and 41 minutes as of 1:24am EST


----------



## evoll88

Thanks for the heads up but i past on it for now. I prob will grab it in the summer sale,i have been buying to many games on amazon now lol.


----------



## sWaY20

Anyone play deadlight? I just saw it for $7.50 on steam, it looked cool so I bought it.

tappin from a paranoid Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Deadlight

2012-12-25_00003.jpg 364k .jpg file


2012-12-25_00004.jpg 291k .jpg file


2012-12-25_00005.jpg 215k .jpg file


2012-12-25_00006.jpg 320k .jpg file


2012-12-25_00008.jpg 412k .jpg file


2012-12-25_00013.jpg 296k .jpg file


2012-12-25_00007.jpg 206k .jpg file


----------



## MrHamm

Update picture please =)



Thanks thanks.


----------



## cavallino

So I picked up a Dell U2711. I was pleasantly surprised to see I could still run Skyrim at max with acceptable frame rates. This monitor and it's color accuracy is so much better than my HP. I do a lot of drawing in Photoshop and it's great for that.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Update picture please =)
> 
> Thanks thanks.


Wow man, nice setup.


----------



## bgtrance

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Update picture please =)
> 
> Thanks thanks.






Very nice setup bro. My next plan was to get another U2711 but those two 22s you got sure look nice!


----------



## General121

I set up a 21" monitor or something 1080p yesterday...seeing it in 1080p then looking at my 27" 1080p I was blown away.My monitor looks bad :'(


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I set up a 21" monitor or something 1080p yesterday...seeing it in 1080p then looking at my 27" 1080p I was blown away.My monitor looks bad :'(


Yes, 1080p 27' is bad and you should feel bad too.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Yes, 1080p 27' is bad and you should feel bad too.


layo, quit insulting people it's not needed


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> layo, quit insulting people it's not needed


? 27' at 1080p is bad.... I'd hate to see how a real insult would impact you if you post just for a little thing like this.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> layo, quit insulting people it's not needed


Did I insult someone?


----------



## evoll88

Hey wait my feelings are hurt also but idk why but they are lmao...


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Dead Space 2 (8044x1440)*


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> ? 27' at 1080p is bad.... I'd hate to see how a real insult would impact you if you post just for a little thing like this.


no he does it all over the forums. and 27" isn't "bad" it's just not the best. i mean my 100" 1080p screen isn't "bad" either.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no he does it all over the forums. and 27" isn't "bad" it's just not the best. i mean my 100" 1080p screen isn't "bad" either.


Because you sit far away from it. 1080p on 27' is terrible compared to 1440p. 1080p is for 24', end.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

As of yesterday, I can now join the crew.











Auria EQ276W 27" IPS monitor @ 2560x1440 resolution on 2 EVGA GTX 580's water cooled and overclocked to 950MHz (can go to 975MHz, but I like to be more stable for 24/7 FAH).


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no he does it all over the forums. and 27" isn't "bad" it's just not the best. i mean my 100" 1080p screen isn't "bad" either.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you sit far away from it. 1080p on 27' is terrible compared to 1440p. 1080p is for 24', end.
Click to expand...

Gotta agree, you don't sit close to a big screen with 1080p so it looks good. With a monitor you sit close, so it'll look like crap.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## shilka

To anyone interested a bit more testing is done

http://www.overclock.net/t/1339638/what-a-gtx-680-can-do


----------



## AMDnNvidiaDude1

sup guys just bought myself a catleap q270 and will be running it on a gtx 560 ti 1gb any one had any exerience do that res with this card i researched i haver herd it has done well.


----------



## MrHamm

Thanks for the replies guys. I would also love another U2711 x 2 and put all 3 in portrait. But my bank funds don't agree with me.

Those u2212hm's are great! Good IPS panel and color reproduction. You can get it on sale for like $170. =)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> My friend got me Dishonored off steam sale for Christmas. He works for Bethesda (technically Zenimax Online Studios, he is working on Elder Scrolls Online) too, but even steam deal was better than his employee discount lol.
> all at 7680x1440
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the SS bro. Added them to the list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> I want in!


Sorry about the late response. I added you to the club bro. Welcome







Normally name is required but linking to this thread is also OK i guess 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> (*with MaLDoHD v4 mod*)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 8044x1440 - Extreme settings - (1240Mhz Core/1575Mhz Memory)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Descadent, you are too pessimist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I added the Doom and Crysis 2 sceenshots bro. How is the new version of Doom 3? I hear it was a let down. Also I am waiting for my new 7970 to play Crysis 2 in DX11 and high res tecture pack. I am still not waiting on a miracle. That game with such mods is very demanding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I haven't gotten Chivalry: Medieval Warfare to support triple screen but here it is at 2560x1440.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that game fun?

I added the pictures to the list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Update picture please =)
> 
> Thanks thanks.


Very nice setup buddy. When you game in surround, what kind of a resolution are you playing?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dead Space 2 (8044x1440)*


Gotta play both of the games when I have time. Played the 1st one in PS3 but never played the second one. Great SS again buddy. Let's see how the 3rd one will be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> As of yesterday, I can now join the crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auria EQ276W 27" IPS monitor @ 2560x1440 resolution on 2 EVGA GTX 580's water cooled and overclocked to 950MHz (can go to 975MHz, but I like to be more stable for 24/7 FAH).


Welcome to the club bro.

Enjoy your setup.

580 SLI is very nice for 1440p.


----------



## droses1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> As of yesterday, I can now join the crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auria EQ276W 27" IPS monitor @ 2560x1440 resolution on 2 EVGA GTX 580's water cooled and overclocked to 950MHz (can go to 975MHz, but I like to be more stable for 24/7 FAH).


nice, I have that same background on my work comp.


----------



## AMDnNvidiaDude1

anyone wiv a 560ti


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Because you sit far away from it . 1080p on 27' is terrible compared to 1440p. 1080p is for 24', end.


you further prove my point. you have no idea how far he is sitting from his 27" monitor.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droses1*
> 
> nice, I have that same background on my work comp.


I think it is a night scene of Hong Kong. I just wanted to grab something at that resolution that had good blacks and a variety of colors to test with. I've switched back to a photo of my custom V-Rod.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you further prove my point. you have no idea how far he is sitting from his 27" monitor.


It's monitor, not TV, try to figure it out yourself. If you want 27' 1080p and compense the quality by sitting further you can aswell get 24' and sit closer or get 100 TV and watch it from neighbour's house.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> It's monitor, not TV, try to figure it out yourself. If you want 27' 1080p and compense the quality by sitting further you can aswell get 24' and sit closer or get 100 TV and watch it from neighbour's house.










some people just don't see the difference you know. just the picky informed ones do. unless you got super eyes. people pick what they pick, that's my point.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> It's monitor, not TV, try to figure it out yourself. If you want 27' 1080p and compense the quality by sitting further you can aswell get 24' and sit closer or get 100 TV and watch it from neighbour's house.


You are starting to get very arrogant on the forum.

This is the thread *YOU STARTED* *(* *LAYO* *)* about 24" or 27" 1080p.
" *Should I got with 24' or 27'*? "

You speak like you know everything but 4 months ago, you didn't know a crap about anything. This community helped you grow your knowledge base. Can you please have a respectful behavior in return on the forum.

*PS*: *Thanks iARDAs for the updates*


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You are starting to get very arrogant on the forum.
> This is the thread *YOU STARTED* *(* *LAYO* *)* about 24" or 27" 1080p.
> " *Should I got with 24' or 27'*? "
> You speak like you know everything but 4 months ago, you didn't know a crap about anything. This community helped you grow your knowledge base. Can you please have a respectful behavior in return on the forum.
> *PS*: *Thanks iARDAs for the updates*


I didn't know, others told me how it is. Now I know, and I'm telling it to others. I own 27' monitor and I can compare 1080p vs 1440p and I know how it looks so I'm not making things up.


----------



## BillOhio

Starting to wonder if there is a bit of a language barrier...


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## iARDAs

I just swtiched to 7970 @ 1100 mhz from a 670 4GB that runs at 1200 mhz

The difference is very noticeable.

I loved how 7970 is in BF3.

I get better FPS thats for sure.

I think I might CF.


----------



## General121

Besides Monoprice and the Auria at Microcenter, are there any other US-based places where I can get a 1440p monitor? By US based I mean I can buy/return/RMA in US only, not shipping to korea? And I cant do ebay, unfortunately.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Besides Monoprice and the Auria at Microcenter, are there any other US-based places where I can get a 1440p monitor? By US based I mean I can buy/return/RMA in US only, not shipping to korea? And I cant do ebay, unfortunately.


take a look at Overlord


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> take a look at Overlord


Thanks man







anybody have this one-

http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270SE_display_p/ot_x270se_a.htm


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> take a look at Overlord
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody have this one-
> 
> http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270SE_display_p/ot_x270se_a.htm
Click to expand...

I do and love it, I was fixing to buy a catleap when I came across overlord.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I do and love it, I was fixing to buy a catleap when I came across overlord.
> tappin from the Note II


Have you tried to OC your monitor? How sturdy is the stand? How was your general experience with the monitor?

For those who do OC their monitor but cant reach that 120hz level, is there any benefit of, say, 70-90hz VS 60hz?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Go read the first (updated) post in the Catleap Owners club. In short, they generally do not OC anymore unless you pay a premium and get a particular model.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I do and love it, I was fixing to buy a catleap when I came across overlord.
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to OC your monitor? How sturdy is the stand? How was your general experience with the monitor?
> 
> For those who do OC their monitor but cant reach that 120hz level, is there any benefit of, say, 70-90hz VS 60hz?
Click to expand...

I didn't get the oc version, I'm happy with 60hz. Didn't think the "maybe" oc version I couldve gotten was worth the extra 150$. Now mine actually has hit 75hz and does occasionally but I don't think it constantly runs at that.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

I love the monitor and thinking about buying 2 more for surround, the only prob I see is some light bleed but even high end monitors have that. I didn't get the pp version either and have had no dead or stuck pixels at all. Stand is a lil wobbly but I don't shake my desk so I don't care.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## King4x4

Got two Yamakasis with an Shimian in eyefinity... You gonna love it


----------



## AUTUMN 7EAVE5

Hey everyone!

I'm new to the forum - My brand new Dell U2711 will be arriving on Monday! I'll post an image of the monitor and my username on Monday, looking forward to being part of and getting to know more of you 1440p+ nuts like me!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Go read the first (updated) post in the Catleap Owners club. In short, they generally do not OC anymore unless you pay a premium and get a particular model.


Thats ridiuclous, but oh well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I didn't get the oc version, I'm happy with 60hz. Didn't think the "maybe" oc version I couldve gotten was worth the extra 150$. Now mine actually has hit 75hz and does occasionally but I don't think it constantly runs at that.
> tappin from the Note II


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I love the monitor and thinking about buying 2 more for surround, the only prob I see is some light bleed but even high end monitors have that. I didn't get the pp version either and have had no dead or stuck pixels at all. Stand is a lil wobbly but I don't shake my desk so I don't care.
> tappin from the Note II


Thanks !


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Thats ridiuclous, but oh well.
> Thanks !


It really isn't these monitors are so gorgeous they are worth it regardless. I mean I went from 120hz 3d monitor to 3x 60hz crossovers and I don't miss the 120 at all. Doesn't really matter unless you are pumping out 120fps anyways.

1440p is where it's at even if that means 60hz!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> It really isn't these monitors are so gorgeous they are worth it regardless. I mean I went from 120hz 3d monitor to 3x 60hz crossovers and I don't miss the 120 at all. Doesn't really matter unless you are pumping out 120fps anyways.
> 1440p is where it's at even if that means 60hz!


x2 ... there is no going back for me. The only thing that bugged me at first (for like a week, really) was the sort of weird, glowish blacks. My mind has since adjusted, though. I never even notice now.

the increased view in gaming ... the colors ... just DESTROY tft panels.


----------



## Jahocowi

When I get back home in a few weeks I'll be sure to post my picture


----------



## iARDAs

Here is a little project I started

My Bench Log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1343727/iardas-benchmarking

*Battlefield 3*



Spoiler: Click for benchmark



*CPU : i5 3570k @ 4.2*

*GPU : Zotac 670 4GB @ 1200mhz*

*Driver : 310.70 WHQL*

*Resolution : 2560x1440*

Damavand Peak --- Rush --- 64 Players --- Ultra, No AA

Min : 28

Max : 94

Avg : 61

Strike at Karkand --- Rush --- 32 Players --- Ultra, No AA

Min : 20

Max: 110

Avg : 67



Sometimes there are some major dips to even 20 FPS but thats at some extensive explosion and tank scenes.


----------



## Descadent

i'm sorry cant handle ron jeremy as your avatar now, I feel like your ron and that's just creepy


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i'm sorry cant handle ron jeremy as your avatar now, I feel like your ron and that's just creepy


Hahah lol.

Yeah I will switch avatar tomorrow


----------



## Sunreeper

Just got an email and my pixel perfect 120hz overlord monitor is finally shipping I'll be joining this club soon


----------



## I_am_McLovin

I got the Samsung 850D a few days ago, and while I love it to death im finding that some games have a little tearing/ghosting , especially CSGO

is there anything I can do to fix this? its not THAT noticeable, but you can defiantly see it


----------



## kx11

i see everyone recommends catleap monitors and i'm thinking samsung or LG ?!!

which one do you guys recommend ?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i see everyone recommends catleap monitors and i'm thinking samsung or LG ?!!
> which one do you guys recommend ?


Nobody recommends catleaps... Both are good, pick whichever is better/cheaper.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i see everyone recommends catleap monitors and i'm thinking samsung or LG ?!!
> which one do you guys recommend ?


crossover for the 100x better stand and it raises and pivots.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Nobody recommends catleaps... Both are good, pick whichever is better/cheaper.


Pretty sure a lot of people recommend the Korean monitors for budget 1440p. @ Kx11 If you can afford big brand go Samsung, or even look into ASUS' new 1440p offering. The Samsung 850D is sure purdy ^^


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Pretty sure a lot of people recommend the Korean monitors for budget 1440p. @ Kx11 If you can afford big brand go Samsung, or even look into ASUS' new 1440p offering. The Samsung 850D is sure purdy ^^


i saw sammy SB970 and it looks so sexy


----------



## Sazexa

Just pre-ordered the new Tomb Raider on Steam.
That should be good for some 1440p gaming. ;]

Also got Ghost Recon Future Soldier, or whatever it's called, for like $10 on Steam. Figure I'll give it a shot and post some pictures tonight.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i saw sammy SB970 and it looks so sexy


I agree with you on the bezel/panel, the permanent stand ( non vesa compliant) and non pivot feature leave something to be desired at that price point but it's gorgeous non the less


----------



## Blak0ut

What up everyone!
For xmas my gal got me a dell u2713hm and its pretty amazing.
Although over the weekend I noticed that WoW was getting this weird pattern in game, Seen here.
I want to say BF3 had it happening a little but I am not 100% positive. I will do a little more testing tonight when I get home.

I was hoping that maybe someone had this issue before and knew what it was.
Thanks!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blak0ut*
> 
> What up everyone!
> For xmas my gal got me a dell u2713hm and its pretty amazing.
> Although over the weekend I noticed that WoW was getting this weird pattern in game, Seen here.
> I want to say BF3 had it happening a little but I am not 100% positive. I will do a little more testing tonight when I get home.
> I was hoping that maybe someone had this issue before and knew what it was.
> Thanks!


Heard something about crosshatching on the screen of the U2713HM being an issue for some as I recount some posts awhile ago both here and on other forums.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> I got the Samsung 850D a few days ago, and while I love it to death im finding that some games have a little tearing/ghosting , especially CSGO
> is there anything I can do to fix this? its not THAT noticeable, but you can defiantly see it


You will adjust .. I had the Dell U2711 first and it it was worse ... returned it for the 850D (also had a 970 for a few days) ... both the PLS screens were better in gaming than the particular IPS I tried. I noticed quite a bit of "smearing" with the Dell ... not much at all with the 850D. "Tearing" though? Nothing any different than normal VSYNC issues.

That said ... I never notice any thing now. PLS/IPS was a bit of an adjustment for me personally as I've been a long term CRT and TFT user and at first, the gaming impact was def noticeable. As well as getting used to the weird treatment of black levels. But I'm sold, now.

And yeah, CSGO was where I noticed most of the differences when first starting the PLS/1440p thing. It's just a fast game by nature ...

How is your 850D back light bleed, BTW?


----------



## Blak0ut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Heard something about crosshatching on the screen of the U2713HM being an issue for some as I recount some posts awhile ago both here and on other forums.


Thanks for the reply!
Right now WoW is the only game where it happens. If it starts to become an issue in everything I do I will have it replaced and hope I get a newer revision.

Here I was thinking I got a flawless monitor =/


----------



## AUTUMN 7EAVE5




----------



## Azefore

Got around to turning on my two Crossovers an hour ago to play with surround some more. Still prefer portrait over landscape, with 3 x 1440p I find it too wide and the eyes travel too far for just slight peripheral vision, landscape is indeed striking though. Played ME3 (Got Omega and Leviathan recently) and Saints Row 3.

Saints Row 3 @ 8030x1440:


----------



## PCModderMike

Finished downloading Far Cry 3 last night, right before passing out....so ready to get off work and go home to try it out!


----------



## jim2point0

Just saw the first post. At first I thought this was a thread about downsampling.

I've been playing on a 1080p monitor using higher downsampling resolutions... which is obviously more performance heavy but there are plenty of benefits from doing it. I've been concerned about switching to a higher res monitor because the higher resolution wouldn't be as beneficial... as I understand it. I'm always first and foremost concerned with removing aliasing...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Just saw the first post. At first I thought this was a thread about downsampling.
> I've been playing on a 1080p monitor using higher downsampling resolutions... which is obviously more performance heavy but there are plenty of benefits from doing it. I've been concerned about switching to a higher res monitor because the higher resolution wouldn't be as beneficial... as I understand it. I'm always first and foremost concerned with removing aliasing...


So this is basically what you're doing? http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325
Seems like a lot of work for little gain.


----------



## jim2point0

Nevermind... Carry on everyone.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Eh. *That thread is waaaaay outdated* and makes it seem a lot more complicated than it really is. It takes me less than a minute to create my 1440p, 1620p, 1800p, and 2160p resolutions from scratch. In most cases, the default settings work just fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Downsampling is the single-most beneficial graphical tweak I know of*. There is actually a LOT of gain from it. If you have the power, the benefits are extremely noticeable. Some examples... (I won't flood the thread with images so I'll just post links)
> *Borderlands 2*
> If you like the black outlines ON but find them too thick, running the game at a higher-than-native resolution and then downsampling will actually make the lines thinner and cleaner.
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8182/8066031642_f7b1ed997f_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8188/8132757444_ee266ecccc_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8176/8063320014_e4c0b15544_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8181/8063123111_d988d23cbc_h.jpg
> *Hitman Absolution*
> In-game AA can not remove all of the aliasing. It just can't. Need to combine AA + downsampling. The results are stunning.
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8076/8295511238_abf6c3f8c7_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8494/8295517444_35b8c19e4f_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8214/8313689555_5bcef1b18e_h.jpg
> *Planetside 2*
> This game has no anti-aliasing to speak off. Downsampling is the only way. Of course, it requires insane hardware.... but again. Downsampling in this game is beautiful in motion.
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8341/8223496661_f5b1062870_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8209/8210937976_4b111c8527_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8209852577_d3876b4757_h.jpg
> *Far Cry 3*
> AA in this game is a blurry mess.... and again, I find it doesn't completely remove aliasing. AA + downsampling = insaaaaanely crisp image quality.
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8250651873_46331121d0_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8209/8251089693_fb3d8381cb_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8082/8266744066_f4907b7681_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8078/8259676217_cff74a0e00_h.jpg


First, I don't see how its so outdated?
Second, I don't see how your screenshots are better, we can't even see them at 2560x1440









But the downsampling seems interesting.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> First, I don't see how its so outdated?


It's outdated because the slow and careful method of putting together a downampling resolution is completely unnecessary. all you have to do is set your res at the top 99% of the time you can leave settings on automatic and you're good to go. Takes 30 seconds. The only resolution I have to change any settings for is 2160p, which is tricky with 600 series nvidia cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Second, I don't see how your screenshots are better, we can't even see them at 2560x1440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the downsampling seems interesting.


I originally came here thinking it was a thread about downsampling to 1080 from a resolution of 1440p or higher. I only responded with images to go over the benefits of doing it... but.... its irrelevant.

Carry on everyone.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I originally came here thinking it was a thread about downsampling to 1080 from a resolution of 1440p or higher. I only responded with images to go over the benefits of doing it... but.... its irrelevant.
> Carry on everyone.


considering all the pictures, screenshots, giant spreadsheet of monitors and statistics of what monitors and what gpus and owners club.... how?







haha


----------



## jim2point0

I saw the title but didn't read the first post. Then I thought I'd pop in and ask if it was still worth it to go to a 1440p monitor if you're used to using downsampling... as I don't think the benefits would be as noticeable. 2160p downsampled to 1440p probably wouldn't look as good as 2160p downsampled to 1080p... but both would obviously cost the same performance-wise.

Decisions decisions....


----------



## General121

Any of you who want a well priced Dell..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1345717/dell-dell-ultrasharp-u2711-27-1440p-649/0_30


----------



## DoomDash

I just bought the monoprice 1440p monitor. Hopefully its good, its an LG screen just like other korean monitors, with higher quality standards and a warranty from a US company. PIcs / review when i get it.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I just bought the monoprice 1440p monitor. Hopefully its good, its an LG screen just like other korean monitors, with higher quality standards and a warranty from a US company. PIcs / review when i get it.


Ill really want to hear from you about its quality - When are you supposed to recieve the product?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I just bought the monoprice 1440p monitor. Hopefully its good, its an LG screen just like other korean monitors, with higher quality standards and a warranty from a US company. PIcs / review when i get it.


How much have you paid?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> How much have you paid?


They sell for $390


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> They sell for $390


:X
http://www.overclock.net/t/1345583/monoprice-monoprice-27-ips-led-crystalpro-monitor-wqhd-2560x1440-312/0_30


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> :X
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1345583/monoprice-monoprice-27-ips-led-crystalpro-monitor-wqhd-2560x1440-312/0_30


Was saying their actual price lol not a promo


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> They sell for $390


This is very interesting. Very cheap. Awsome aesthetic look Just need some feedbacks on the stand quality.

DoomDash, please do us a small review on it, with pictures, thanks mate


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> They sell for $390


Yeah I did the 20%. I will do my best to give my impressions, rather than saying "review", since I really dont have any professional way to review it. I have had a lot of pretty good monitors though. It shipped today, so 3-5 days from now ( excluding sunday of course ).


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah I did the 20%. I will do my best to give my impressions, rather than saying "review", since I really dont have any professional way to review it. I have had a lot of pretty good monitors though. It shipped today, so 3-5 days from now ( excluding sunday of course ).


Man, if theres no real major major flaw with this monitor, im going to be very jealous about how cheap it is. They aren't coming back till March and my birthday is this month. I guess ill have to ask for an Auria









OK Woah..I have seen the Auria monitors, tons of them, at my local Microcenter the last time I went ( a few days after christmas) but the 1440p Auria is no longer on Microcenter's website D:


----------



## DoomDash

Well when the thread was posted they were sold out, and kept going in and out of sold out status. I just kept refreshing and finally got one.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I just bought the monoprice 1440p monitor. Hopefully its good, its an LG screen just like other korean monitors, with higher quality standards and a warranty from a US company. PIcs / review when i get it.


Happy got my Koreans still for cheaper at least but let us know your thoughts. you can get square trade warranty for 50 for 2 years for Koreans  my 3 came with 1yr anyways.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Well when the thread was posted they were sold out, and kept going in and out of sold out status. I just kept refreshing and finally got one.


Weird. Well it says it wont be back til March.


----------



## Joneszilla

Add me. Auria EQ276W. Using a GTX 580 graphics card. Thx.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Add me. Auria EQ276W. Using a GTX 580 graphics card. Thx.


How is the quality and setup of the Auria? How is the stand and how far off from the ground does it sit?

Also, Nice game of thrones background


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> How is the quality and setup of the Auria? How is the stand and how far off from the ground does it sit?
> Also, Nice game of thrones background


I am loving the Auria so far. No problems at all, no dead or stuck pixels, and it looks fantastic. I am extremely happy with my purchase. As for the stand, its not horrible but its not very good either. The monitor clicks in the stand nicely and feels solid, however it only sits about 2 inches off of the desk and it has no height adjustment. It does tilt though. Getting a dvi cable in the back once it is in the stand takes some work.




Thx, I love that background, cant wait for season 3 of GOT.


----------



## DoomDash

I just finished season one finally, waiting for season 3 on bluray now. Love it.


----------



## General121

Wait you mean waiting for season 2 on blu ray? Also how is blu ray on 1440p monitor?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Wait you mean waiting for season 2 on blu ray? Also how is blu ray on 1440p monitor?


Yep. I obviously don't know about BR on a 1440p monitor yet.


----------



## BillOhio

[quote name="General121" url="/t/1291882/1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p/2000#post_18976873" how is blu ray on 1440p monitor?[/quote]

It's pretty impressive. The Avengers looks really fantastic, as I'm sure a lot of others do as well.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> How is the quality and setup of the Auria? How is the stand and how far off from the ground does it sit?
> Also, Nice game of thrones background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the Auria so far. No problems at all, no dead or stuck pixels, and it looks fantastic. I am extremely happy with my purchase. As for the stand, its not horrible but its not very good either. The monitor clicks in the stand nicely and feels solid, however it only sits about 2 inches off of the desk and it has no height adjustment. It does tilt though. Getting a dvi cable in the back once it is in the stand takes some work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx, I love that background, cant wait for season 3 of GOT.
Click to expand...

It's like a clone of the overlord monitor in the back, same pita dvi location and everything, even the stand looks identical.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great SS.I played this game in PS3 few years ago and actually liked it. The multiplayer was not so good but the single player was a good experience. I will grab this game again for like 5 bucks at a sale.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So scared to touch this game without my 2nd GPU 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUTUMN 7EAVE5*


Welcome to the club bro.

Is that a Dell u2711? Thats how I registered you on the list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Got around to turning on my two Crossovers an hour ago to play with surround some more. Still prefer portrait over landscape, with 3 x 1440p I find it too wide and the eyes travel too far for just slight peripheral vision, landscape is indeed striking though. Played ME3 (Got Omega and Leviathan recently) and Saints Row 3.
> Saints Row 3 @ 8030x1440:


How is that game? I always wanted to purchase it but didnt.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Add me. Auria EQ276W. Using a GTX 580 graphics card. Thx.


Welcome to the club bro 

@ everyone else

If I am missing on someone to be added to the list please let me know.


----------



## iARDAs

Also I had ordered a Powercolor 7970 Vortex ii but the company sent me another 7970 which is not factory OCed and cooled as good so I returned it back.

I was going to jump the 7970 train but this thing made me angry.

However in next generation I might give 8xxx a shot.

Still keeping my Zotac 670 4GB


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Also I had ordered a Powercolor 7970 Vortex ii but the company sent me another 7970 which is not factory OCed and cooled as good so I returned it back.
> 
> I was going to jump the 7970 train but this thing made me angry.
> 
> However in next generation I might give 8xxx a shot.
> 
> Still keeping my Zotac 670 4GB


----------



## Hamy144

I really should start taking more screen shots while I'm playing in 1440p o'well.
I clocked my 7950 up to 1270 on the core and doesn't go above 37 , haven't started on memory yet but I'm hopeful.
Defiantly going to be getting a second card along with a third Q270, I can't wait till I've got money in the bank to spend.
Dayz doesn't look half bad in 1440p either, I think I posted some SS before.


----------



## judi924

Here's some of my Assassin's Creed 3 Gameplay. Not the best graphical game but it's still a fun play.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://imgur.com/wzuOW




http://imgur.com/uPSZA




http://imgur.com/iLGdW




http://imgur.com/ysPUg




http://imgur.com/dsxXX




http://imgur.com/RMpb8




http://imgur.com/OP0MJ





http://imgur.com/yvGmD




http://imgur.com/4w4Qp




http://imgur.com/BND35




http://imgur.com/ocIVe




http://imgur.com/LGMl4




http://imgur.com/i00oT


----------



## KaRLiToS

*(**No mod**)*


----------



## PCModderMike

Old school Crysis







Good times.


----------



## Born For TDM

How would you compare the overlord tempest to the crossover?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> How would you compare the overlord tempest to the crossover?


basically same thing if i'm not mistaken. just outer case is metal on crossover. and imo the overlord is fugly! but that's just my opinion.


----------



## lukerobi

2x Dell 30" 3008WFP @ 2560x1600 each











Running on 2 6970s in crossfire


----------



## ItsDanik

Crossover 27Q driven by 2x GTX 670 SLI


----------



## DimmyK

Can I join? Dell U2711, new friend for AW2310.



Honestly, I was kinda expecting more from it... After all this talk about IPS vs crappy TN I was reading about... It's very nice but there is no "wow" factor I was expecting...


----------



## DoomDash

I'd like to join too.

I got my monoprice monitor and it's hooked up. My first impressions ( keep in mind I'm no expert! ) :

- Looks nice and simple physically.
- Stand only tilts up or down, not a problem for me but will be for some. It's also a little wobbly, but not the worst I've seen.
- Monitor only has a few adjustments, Brightness up/down, volume up/down, and power. That's about it. It has a few buttons that literally do nothing.
- Display. Well let me start off by saying it does look better than almost every monitor I've used, however my G24 has yet to be beat by any monitor I've ever used for colors and overall brightness without LED/Color bleeding. At higher brightness I can notice LED bleeding in the corners, but generally on dark areas. When browsing I don't notice it. In the games it's easy to adjust by turning the gamma up, and the brightness down, but still some might not enjoy that. It is easy however.

Some pictures in my very dark room. Not much I can do about that ATM.


































Any questions?


----------



## Descadent

monoprice looks very similar to crossover especially because the adjusts in bottom corner are exact location and font. you needa clean that keyboard


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> monoprice looks very similar to crossover especially because the adjusts in bottom corner are exact location and font. you needa clean that keyboard


Yeah I know, I am moving this desk to a different room soon so I've been waiting for that excuse to clean my desk and components.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Assassin Creed III


----------



## Descadent

wish I waited for the pc version, but if I did I wouldn't have this cool statue. The game was my biggest disappointment of 2012, don't get me wrong, I loved it but if it wasn't during the revolution I probably wouldn't have finished it. The amount of bugs I had on the ps3 version was INSANE.


----------



## LastLegion

Interested in joining. Funny part is ever since I went surround I have a hard time working on computers with 1-2 monitors...


----------



## Descadent

Bf3 Aftermath: 7680x1440


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukerobi*
> 
> 2x Dell 30" 3008WFP @ 2560x1600 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running on 2 6970s in crossfire


Welcome to the club bro.  I am also thinking of adding a 2nd monitor sometime in the summer but I am not sure yet. Enjoy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsDanik*
> 
> 
> 
> Crossover 27Q driven by 2x GTX 670 SLI


Nice. Sometimes I regret getting Yamakasi and wish I went with Crossover. However I have 0 issues with my Yamakasi so I am a happy person. Welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Can I join? Dell U2711, new friend for AW2310.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I was kinda expecting more from it... After all this talk about IPS vs crappy TN I was reading about... It's very nice but there is no "wow" factor I was expecting...


Welcome to the club









Well expectations vary from person to person. Sometimes when a product is too hyped, the end result can be dissapointing. However when I got my 1440p monitor I was not 100% impressed either at first. The screen was huge and took me 2-3 days getting used to. But once I got used to it, there was simply no turning back for me to TN panel nor 1080p resolution.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'd like to join too.
> 
> I got my monoprice monitor and it's hooked up. My first impressions ( keep in mind I'm no expert! ) :
> 
> - Looks nice and simple physically.
> - Stand only tilts up or down, not a problem for me but will be for some. It's also a little wobbly, but not the worst I've seen.
> - Monitor only has a few adjustments, Brightness up/down, volume up/down, and power. That's about it. It has a few buttons that literally do nothing.
> - Display. Well let me start off by saying it does look better than almost every monitor I've used, however my G24 has yet to be beat by any monitor I've ever used for colors and overall brightness without LED/Color bleeding. At higher brightness I can notice LED bleeding in the corners, but generally on dark areas. When browsing I don't notice it. In the games it's easy to adjust by turning the gamma up, and the brightness down, but still some might not enjoy that. It is easy however.
> 
> Some pictures in my very dark room. Not much I can do about that ATM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?


Nice setup and welcome to the club









If I am not mistaken you have 1 Monoprice monitor and 3 680s right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LastLegion*
> 
> Interested in joining. Funny part is ever since I went surround I have a hard time working on computers with 1-2 monitors...


Impressive setup.









I wish I had space for 3 monitors, but best I can do is 2.

Enjoy your setup and welcome to the club

@ Everyone else

1-) I updated all of the new SS. Great work guys

2-) 680 is now the leading GPU in the club. It surprassed 670 which suprised me a bit.

Also the lack of 7950 or 7970 is interesting as well, considering that latest drivers seem to give an edge in higher resolution.

Anyway, the above statment is just an observation, not a flame war starter.

3-) Soon it seems Crossover will be the top owned display in the 1440p department. I can't see any more people leaning to Yamakasi as before.

4-) No change in 1600p department as there is still not a single Korean 1600p monitor in the club, and Dell is leading in this category.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Does 2048x1536 4:3 count?









Love super HD gaming...don't even have to use AA!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Does 2048x1536 4:3 count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love super HD gaming...don't even have to use AA!


nope sorry, you need at least native 2560x1440 on a single monitor to join our cool club







I dunno if op would let that count or not. Up to him


----------



## iARDAs

Hehe nope. 1440p native resolution monitors only 

However AndroidVageta would probably qualify for the Nvidia Surround Club. (not the 3D one)

We still love you though AndroidVageta 

Thinking of selling your 3 monitors and grabbing a single Korean 1440p panel?

It could be a great business for you.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Does 2048x1536 4:3 count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love super HD gaming...don't even have to use AA!


WTH? is it CRT?


----------



## jmoria59

Hey guys. I recently started my first build and it it on is site. I am planning on gaming in 1440 p and got ski 680 classifieds to do so. I originally purchased the nixes vue 27" 1440p monitor but have had a lot of problems with delays and lost packages so I got a refund on the order. I now need to find a new 27" monitor ASAP. And I was hoping for you guys to give the best recommendations on new monitors today. I'll spend up to 800 but hopefully no more. I saw that assume recently came out with an option and was wondering what you guys. Thought about that? Please just recommend the best monitor out there for the price. I play all games and still love fps so needs to have decent response time.


----------



## jmoria59

Stupid iPad.... Was trying to say asus not assume. Saw that that monitor may be a good option


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmoria59*
> 
> Stupid iPad.... Was trying to say asus not assume. Saw that that monitor may be a good option


How about the Asus PB278Q not the best 1440P monitor out there but its not super expensive


----------



## Descadent

My vote always goes towards the Crossover but the Asus is great too. All depends if you want to spend a little more for some name brand or take your chances, save some money and go for one of the good koreans. Then you got expensive dells/apple out there too, but my 3 crossovers cost as much as a single dell or apple. That's how I made up my mind

to each his own though,


----------



## Descadent

CS:GO 7680x1440 with Flawless Widscreen Fix.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> nope sorry, you need at least native 2560x1440 on a single monitor to join our cool club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if op would let that count or not. Up to him


What?! Why not? It says 1440p+...I'm 1536p...makes no sense! Not fair! I'm gonna tell my mommy!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> WTH? is it CRT?


Yep...good ole CRT. Actually bought it not too long ago brand new...$40 on Craigslist...and looks better than any LCD on the market. Fact. Thought about getting a 1440p monitor, but I can't get used to the low contrast ratio of the IPS panels. Colors look great no doubt but I like my blacks to be black.

Anyways...it's CRT for life until OLED becomes more common!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> What?! Why not? It says 1440p+...I'm 1536p...makes no sense! Not fair! I'm gonna tell my mommy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...good ole CRT. Actually bought it not too long ago brand new...$40 on Craigslist...and looks better than any LCD on the market. Fact. Thought about getting a 1440p monitor, but I can't get used to the low contrast ratio of the IPS panels. Colors look great no doubt but I like my blacks to be black.
> 
> Anyways...it's CRT for life until OLED becomes more common!


Is is a Samsung?

Man i had one of those Samsung 21 inch CRT monitors back in 2005 or something like that and its was huge


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> What?! Why not? It says 1440p+...I'm 1536p...makes no sense! Not fair! I'm gonna tell my mommy!!!


your missing 2560 part of the res too and it's a crt. How some people still use crt is beyond me( i understand why people do, but the amount of people using it is diminishing). I hate those big damn things. I converted to a sony lcd full screen before widescreen monitors were out as soon as I could even if it had 12ms repsonse time! Post a screenshot so we can look at what 12-25 years ago looks like!









that ole lcd I converted from crt looked something like this. NEVER looked back!


----------



## General121

i cant use CRTs because they hurt my eyes like crazy. I do have senstive eyes to the point that I thought of getting gunnars.


----------



## kakee

CRT: smoothnes, 2048x1536 4:3.







LCD: 1920x1080, 120Hz, And ONLY NOW 1ms responde time like CRT(nVidia LightBoost2 hack)!
Ok we have 1440 @ 120Hz screens

I dont say my 1440p setup is bad. But CRT is thinks. What hopeful come my 1440p screens. LCD technology is almost reaching CRT smoothness. But when is done, still in future


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is is a Samsung?
> 
> Man i had one of those Samsung 21 inch CRT monitors back in 2005 or something like that and its was huge


Nah it's a Dell P1110 (same thing as a Sony Trinitron).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> your missing 2560 part of the res too and it's a crt. How some people still use crt is beyond me( i understand why people do, but the amount of people using it is diminishing). I hate those big damn things. I converted to a sony lcd full screen before widescreen monitors were out as soon as I could even if it had 12ms repsonse time! Post a screenshot so we can look at what 12-25 years ago looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that ole lcd I converted from crt looked something like this. NEVER looked back!


Hey man quit the hate. Besides it being larger and heavier than your LCD it's still better in every single conceivable way. Better colors, infinitely better contrast, better response times, and probably better refresh rates (I can do 1080p @ 100hz for 3D, 1600x1200 @ 95hz for desktop, and 2048x1536 @ 75hz for gaming). All for $40 BRAND-NEW like a year ago.

So diss on my CRT all you want because it's still better than your LCD besides the size and weight. Which doesn't matter to me considering I don't travel with it and my desk is 6x3 feet.

However, this isn't a LCD vs. CRT thread so I'll leave it alone.









Oh here's a picture:


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Nah it's a Dell P1110 (same thing as a Sony Trinitron).
> Hey man quit the hate. Besides it being larger and heavier than your LCD it's still better in every single conceivable way. Better colors, infinitely better contrast


I am not "hating" in anyway people can have what they want, and I disagree with them looking better. but as that is your opinion, this is mine. I still remember the wow factor of switching to my first lcd over gigantic samsung I had. never again!


----------



## Azefore

Each tech has its own merits, still prefer the blacks on CRT over anything, my new plasma panel from last year is one of the top tiers and its just barely getting there sitting 7-8 feet away, my C-PVA F2380 has the color accuracy and blacks but not the response time as figured


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> CRT: smoothnes, 2048x1536 4:3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LCD: 1920x1080, 120Hz, And ONLY NOW 1ms responde time like CRT(nVidia LightBoost2 hack)!
> Ok we have 1440 @ 120Hz screens
> 
> I dont say my 1440p setup is bad. But CRT is thinks. What hopeful come my 1440p screens. LCD technology is almost reaching CRT smoothness. But when is done, still in future


Now see my CRT can do 1080p and 1200p as well. All I have to do is adjust screen size some, but it works perfectly.

I can also do 1080p @ 100hz and 1600x900 at 120hz. I use 1080p @ 100hz for 3D using Nvidia 3D Vision. Now granted 1080p is equivalent to a 17 inch monitor but it works!









Really waiting for OLED before I upgrade...can't give up my contrast! PVA is decent with blacks, granted, but everything else not so much...


----------



## iARDAs

Question folks.

Can I get 2 21 inch monitors and place them as portrait than game in Surround?

What kind of a resolution would that be?


----------



## PR-Imagery

How does surround work on 600 series? I know previously it was you needed two cards and three displays.

Edit: High-end CRTs can rival the colour reproduction and accuracy of IPS and VA panels; reson many design professionals still prefer their CRTs over newer tech.


----------



## ixsis

I'd certainly like to be included. Here is my Dell U3011 powered by an EVGA GTX 670 SC 4GB


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How does surround work on 600 series? I know previously it was you needed two cards and three displays.


depends on what type of monitors and inputs, but here. http://www.geforce.com/optimize/guides/how-to-correctly-configure-geforce-gtx-680-surround#1

basically all can go in 1 card now. in my case, I have to use both dvi ports on 1 670 and 1 dvi port on 2nd 670 because my monitor only has dl-dvi.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Question folks.
> 
> Can I get 2 21 inch monitors and place them as portrait than game in Surround?
> 
> What kind of a resolution would that be?


You can, I don't think you'd be able to use nvidia's control panel with surround settings but you can probably only stretch a game window. With 1440p it'd be 2880x2560, so almost a square lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How does surround work on 600 series? I know previously it was you needed two cards and three displays.
> 
> Edit: High-end CRTs can rival the colour reproduction and accuracy of IPS and VA panels; reson many design professionals still prefer their CRTs over newer tech.


You can run 3 displays off of one single 6xx card, just all need to connect via the 2xDVI and 1xDP, the HDMI is used for the 4th accessory display (I believe this is how it goes, one card does push 3 in surround and 1 in accessory though), as descadent said as well with dual link dvi you'll need two cards, or a 6xx card with two dl dvi outputs (if a model exists, I doubt it)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> I'd certainly like to be included. Here is my Dell U3011 powered by an EVGA GTX 670 SC 4GB


Welcome to the club


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some 1440p screenshots of Deus Ex : Human Revolution.

Pretty good game too.


----------



## For_the_moves

Just got a Dell U2711 and I'm using a resolution of 2560 x 1440. But every time I try to start a game, e.g. Blacklight, the monitor drops the signal coming from the displayport connection then it goes into power saving mode. If i turn the monitor off then turn it back on it is able to pickup the signal again but I get a DisplayPort Link Failure notification. Sometimes closing a game does the same thing. When the signal drops, the default Windows device disconnect notification is heard. Can anyone help with this? I'm using my sig rig.


----------



## KyesaRRi

I had to edit the config file for BLR to work on my system; it was trying to run at 1080p and would bluescreen whenever I closed or alt tabbed' from the application.


----------



## knobshine

Hi all,

Just got my new monitor last month, a Dell U2713HM (2560x1440). Upgraded from my 5 year old 19' 1280x1024 Sony HS95P. So it's been a long time coming









My GPU is a Sapphire HD7950 OC Flex Edition.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Hitman: Absolution* *(* *8044x1440* *)*


----------



## Descadent

Karlitos, do you have sleeping dogs? Every time I try to take screenshots in that game they come out black. No matter if I am using fraps, steam, precisionX. Always black and it's the only game I can't take screenshots of.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I will give it a try today bud.









(Yes I have it







)


----------



## s1rrah

Just a shout out to anybody who might be pondering a 1440p purchase and who might happen to live in Houston.

Our local Fry's is currently selling the Asus PB278Q for $648.00 ... and I post this not cause the price is so awesome (although it's passable) but because Fry's has a pretty bullet proof return policy (you can return stuff for as simple of a reason as, "I just didn't like it."). And so this means if your really interested in that Asus 27", then you can easily return/swap if you happen to get one with bad pixels or especially, with unacceptable backlight bleed.

I did this myself when purchasing my Samsung 850D; bought it at Micro Center and swapped it for a different one the same day cause the first one was bleeding so bad. Second one, though was perfect.

So if your in Houston and are interested in that particular screen ... get it local and avoid the hassle of having to re ship something that didn't work out for whatever reason. Really good opp as I don't know of too many places local carrying that screen.

Best.
.joel


----------



## missile742

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> I am loving the Auria so far. No problems at all, no dead or stuck pixels, and it looks fantastic. I am extremely happy with my purchase. As for the stand, its not horrible but its not very good either. The monitor clicks in the stand nicely and feels solid, however it only sits about 2 inches off of the desk and it has no height adjustment. It does tilt though. Getting a dvi cable in the back once it is in the stand takes some work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx, I love that background, cant wait for season 3 of GOT.


Your stand looks identical to the one on my Qnix QX2700. I was able to raise my monitor about two inches by removing the stand arm from the back of the panel, removing the attach plate/bracket from the back of the panel and turning it 180 deg. The point where the arm attaches to the monitor is offset from center of the bracket, and seems the builder defaults to the lower setting.

Very happy with my Qnix so far -- have the DVI-D only version.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some 1440p screenshots of Dead Space.

I played the game when it came out in PS3, and man the 1440p and PC is so much better.

Great game.


----------



## BradleyW

Dead Space is such a good game with brilliant graphics!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Dead Space is such a good game with brilliant graphics!


It really is

I maxed out the game in 1440p and GPU usage is 80%ish.

Glad that I have a good GPU.


----------



## Descadent

I just never could get into dead space 1. I just got bored quickly. The 3rd one with coop might intrigue me.


----------



## Descadent

Mario Kart in 7680x1440!!!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Mario Kart in 7680x1440!!!


What the ....?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hahaha, nice one Descadent


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What the ....?


? lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Just got a Dell U2711 and I'm using a resolution of 2560 x 1440. But every time I try to start a game, e.g. Blacklight, the monitor drops the signal coming from the displayport connection then it goes into power saving mode. If i turn the monitor off then turn it back on it is able to pickup the signal again but I get a DisplayPort Link Failure notification. Sometimes closing a game does the same thing. When the signal drops, the default Windows device disconnect notification is heard. Can anyone help with this? I'm using my sig rig.


Do you have the same issue with Dual DVI as well?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knobshine*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just got my new monitor last month, a Dell U2713HM (2560x1440). Upgraded from my 5 year old 19' 1280x1024 Sony HS95P. So it's been a long time coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU is a Sapphire HD7950 OC Flex Edition.


Welcome to the club bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Mario Kart in 7680x1440!!!


Epic









I heard this game is so much fun. I never played it.

@ KaRLiToS

I added your SS too bro.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I heard this game is so much fun. I never played it.


project 64!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> project 64!


I tried that emulator years back it was not very good back then Goldeneye would crash all the time


----------



## myrtleee34

for the owners of the ASUS PB Series PB278Q, how do you like it? Is it a decent monitor for FPS gaming. I am average game player, consisting of mostly COD Black Ops II. I currently have a Hanns-G HZ281HPB monitor. My computer has enough power to game play, and am running 2 680 evga in SLI. If anyone has any input, that would be great. If there are any other suggestions, they are welcome also.
Thanks again.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do you have the same issue with Dual DVI as well?


I'm on Dual DVI right now and it works great.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> for the owners of the ASUS PB Series PB278Q, how do you like it? Is it a decent monitor for FPS gaming. I am average game player, consisting of mostly COD Black Ops II. I currently have a Hanns-G HZ281HPB monitor. My computer has enough power to game play, and am running 2 680 evga in SLI. If anyone has any input, that would be great. If there are any other suggestions, they are welcome also.
> Thanks again.


Its a very good monitor. You wouldnt regret it. It is a very good monitor for FPS gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I'm on Dual DVI right now and it works great.


I thought it was a Display Port issue.

Glad you solved it.


----------



## kakee

I think change my 7950 (was CF but one was broken = money back) to HD 7970 CF. Later MSI 7970 lighting for 3- way. I put later photos or something


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> I think change my 7950 (was CF but one was broken = money back) to HD 7970 CF. Later MSI 7970 lighting for 3- way. I put later photos or something


Done









Enjoy your new GPUs.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> for the owners of the ASUS PB Series PB278Q, how do you like it? Is it a decent monitor for FPS gaming. I am average game player, consisting of mostly COD Black Ops II. I currently have a Hanns-G HZ281HPB monitor. My computer has enough power to game play, and am running 2 680 evga in SLI. If anyone has any input, that would be great. If there are any other suggestions, they are welcome also.
> Thanks again.


Mine has a flaw or a dead/stuck pixel dont know what the hell that is worng with it but mine has a tiny dark spot on it


----------



## bruflot

I played CS:GO once on my Mac. Does that count?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> I played CS:GO once on my Mac. Does that count?


 Well You have a native 1600p resolution after all

So it counts.

We have 2 MAC users in the forum so far.


----------



## shilka

Anyone know what is worng with my Asus PB278Q


----------



## iARDAs

No idea whats wrong.

It looks like dirt but I am guessing it is not.

It has a weird shape. Not like a real dead or stuck pixel.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> No idea whats wrong.
> 
> It looks like dirt but I am guessing it is not.
> 
> It has a weird shape. Not like a real dead or stuck pixel.


It does looks like dirt but i have cleaned that area something like 10 times now so its not on the outside of the panel


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It does looks like dirt but i have cleaned that area something like 10 times now so its not on the outside of the panel


I wonder if it is like some of the Korean models.

Some Korean monitors come with Tempered Glass, and sometimes dust can get stuck between the monitor and the glass which can not be cleaned from outside.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I thought it was a Display Port issue.
> 
> Glad you solved it.


It still is, I wasn't able to get the displayport issue sorted out so I switched until i could resolve it. And i really wanted it to work too.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I wonder if it is like some of the Korean models.
> 
> Some Korean monitors come with Tempered Glass, and sometimes dust can get stuck between the monitor and the glass which can not be cleaned from outside.


I tried moving the monitor around to see if i could get it lose and i also tried pressing pretty hard on the spot with no luck so far


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> It still is, I wasn't able to get the displayport issue sorted out so I switched until i could resolve it. And i really wanted it to work too.


Dual DVI should be just fine too though. Enjoy it









Who knows maybe one day when you do a fresh install the problem might resolve itself. Or perhaps there is something wrong with the drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I tried moving the monitor around to see if i could get it lose and i also tried pressing pretty hard on the spot with no luck so far


Weird. It does not seem like a problem with the monitor though. But I am out of options.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Weird. It does not seem like a problem with the monitor though. But I am out of options.


At least its on the right side of the monitor thats the side i use less and i can only see it on bright backgrounds and if if i look above below or from the sides i cant see it so it could be dust/dirt under it


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Mine has a flaw or a dead/stuck pixel dont know what the hell that is worng with it but mine has a tiny dark spot on it


try to massage it out yet?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> try to massage it out yet?


Yeah does not help


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> for the owners of the ASUS PB Series PB278Q, how do you like it?


I'm very happy with mine. I play Battlefei9ld BC2 on it almost daily and it's treated me very well.


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'm very happy with mine. I play Battlefei9ld BC2 on it almost daily and it's treated me very well.


good to hear


----------



## myrtleee34

Whats the best bang for the buck? I am looking to pull the trigger, and buy soon. What is everyone's opinion?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> Whats the best bang for the buck? I am looking to pull the trigger, and buy soon. What is everyone's opinion?


crossover


----------



## deathsniper

So need some advice , should i pick the Dell UltraSharp U2713HM or should i risk and get the crossover?


----------



## alcal

Proud Crossover 30q5 owner reporting in. Will edit post with proof a bit later. Also, your monitors list needs the 30q5 added to the 2560x1600 section.


----------



## myrtleee34

where did you get your crossover?
I can buy 2 crossovers for the price of one Asus.


----------



## myrtleee34

i am having the same debate as deathsniper.


----------



## deathsniper

ye its hard for me to decide cause the dell is like 150+-$ difference in my country with a crossover.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathsniper*
> 
> So need some advice , should i pick the Dell UltraSharp U2713HM or should i risk and get the crossover?


The U2713HM has crosshatching and buzzing issues. Google around and you'll find plenty of reports of this.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> where did you get your crossover?
> I can buy 2 crossovers for the price of one Asus.


check crossover thread. but Accessorieswhole is the best


----------



## deathsniper

can i ask somthing maybe wrong thread but .
What is the difference between http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-27Q-LED-Perfect-Pixel-2560x1440-QHD-DVI-D-Dual-LG-S-IPS-27-Monitor-/120926762189?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c27cbf4cd

http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/CROSSOVER-27Q-LED-P-Perfect-Pixel-27-DVI-LG-S-IPS-QHD-2560X1440-16-9-Monitor-/120926760460?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c27cbee0c

cause i have no idea , Also Descadent check your pm pls


----------



## KaRLiToS

...


----------



## myrtleee34

What about:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-NEW-2730MD-LED-27-2560x1440-HDMI-1-4-LG-S-IPS-Overclockable-Monitor-/110971457930?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19d66a118a


----------



## deathsniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> What about:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-NEW-2730MD-LED-27-2560x1440-HDMI-1-4-LG-S-IPS-Overclockable-Monitor-/110971457930?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19d66a118a


looks interesting but i live in Belgium and on the new 1 is no perfect pixel option.and if im gonna order from ebay i prefer paying more but still less then the dell 2713hm.also i only got a single 680gtx asus dc2t so i wont get maxed graphics +120fps/hz


----------



## Descadent

please go to the crossover threads to discuss the crossover. EVERYTHING you need to know is IN there. Link to the dedicated crossover thread is in my sig.


----------



## deathsniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> please go to the crossover threads to discuss the crossover. EVERYTHING you need to know is IN there. Link to the dedicated crossover thread is in my sig.


Ok but could you anwser your pm you would be my greatest hero


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Duke Nukem Forever* *(* *8044x1440* *)*


----------



## deathsniper

Nice screenshots







, i think i decided and im gonna risk/buy the crossover 27Q LED-P Perfect Pixel from accessorieswhole cause i think he is the less risk.


----------



## kx11

two days 'till my new 1440p monitor arrive


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> two days 'till my new 1440p monitor arrive


Im in the same boat! 2 very long days....


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> two days 'till my new 1440p monitor arrive


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Im in the same boat! 2 very long days....


The wait will be worth it guys









@ KaRLiToS

Thanks for the SS once more. Did you every finish that game? I forgot to play it down the road and than lost interest. It was OK.

@ everyone else

I am having a good time with Dead Space 1 thanks to 1440p. Otherwise I wouldnt play it. I beat the game 3 times in PS3. Only reason I am playing it now is because I want to rememebr the storyline before I play Dead Space 2 for the first time.

Also do you guys know about the secret message in the game?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Also do you guys know about the secret message in the game?


Is the cake a lie?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Is the cake a lie?


Haha nope 

But actually similar 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The hidden message in the game is in the 13 chapter names. Take the 1st letter of every single chapter title.

New Arrivals
Intensive Care
Course Correction
Obliteration Imminent
Lethal Devotion
Environmental Hazard

Into the Void
Search and Rescue

Dead on Arrival
End of Days
Alternate Solutions
Dead Space

Nicole is the main character's wife btw.


----------



## General121

I call out you members of this clan, i raise my banners and do ask of you to come to my call for aid in this time of need!
I asked for my birthday present for the Auria 1440p monitor. my father believes for some unknown reason that it would be bad. Help me defend these points further than I already have;
He believes these three things are possibly bad about it;
1. Off-brand without a lot of history - basically a small brand
2. Response time is 'way worse' (6.5ms) compared to my current 2ms response time on my 1080p viewsonics
3. Auria's price is way lower than other brands. (The only monitors he knows of are what he can see on the MC website, which is dell, hp, and ASUS monitors which are more expensive


----------



## iARDAs

1-) I mean well noone knows what will happen with these monitors in 2-3 years of time. But monitors dont break easily. And since Auria is sold at microcenter and you are under warranty for a year I would say go for it.

2-) Response time is less but you wont really notice the difference much. I came from a 1080p 2ms gaming monitor and honestly I don't see a difference.

3-) Well if you can afford go with Asus, or Dell or HP but Auria will also make you very happy.

Just dont get a 1080p 2ms monitor for the price of Auria. Just dont do that. 1440p is awesome.

I mean it is written in the title of the club


----------



## conwa

Is there any noticable gain when i connect my Dell Ultrasharp U2711 by using the displayport on the monitor and my 7850's?

If im right i can use the 10-bit colorsystem when i do this...


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Is there any noticable gain when i connect my Dell Ultrasharp U2711 by using the displayport on the monitor and my 7850's?
> 
> If im right i can use the 10-bit colorsystem when i do this...


I am not sure if consumer graphics support 10bit color, and even if they did, consumer applications do not. Only Photoshop and other professional media suites actually use more than 8bit, so even if you could activate it on your GPU, applications would still use the same colors as before.


----------



## conwa

Yeah Finally!!!

PLease add me to the club (we are awsome!)
Im poor now, but very happy!

Dell Ultrasharp U2711



Some pictures of my setup (sorry, crappy iphone camera)


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Need for Speed: Hot pursuit* *(*8044x1440*)*


----------



## Jahocowi

Sorry for taking so long to do this!



Graphics card is in my sig rig. LOVING this monitor!


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Need for Speed: Hot pursuit* *(*8044x1440*)*
> 
> -snip-


Do you not think that in that game the flanking monitors are a bit useless?
Darkened out and blurry, but I guess that's because of the speed









I can't wait to get back to a triple eyefinity setup again, just one more catleap to buy


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Do you not think that in that game the flanking monitors are a bit *useless*?
> Darkened out and blurry, but I guess that because of the speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get back to a triple eyefinity setup again, just one more catleap to buy


Yeah sometime, especially in those free drive with no opponent, there is no need to see who's coming from the side. But the side monitors are like the side window in a car. In big race, you can see who's on which side of the car









I made a comparaison in the other thread using the same screenshot and cropping the monitor in 16:9 and 21:9

4,000th posts









Quote:


> *16:9*
> 
> 
> 
> *21:9*
> 
> 
> 
> *48:9*


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I just swtiched to 7970 @ 1100 mhz from a 670 4GB that runs at 1200 mhz
> 
> The difference is very noticeable.
> 
> I loved how 7970 is in BF3.
> 
> I get better FPS thats for sure.
> 
> I think I might CF.


Damn iARDAs i thought your gonna stick with the gtx 670 4gb card like me lol. Is it better then the gtx 670 that you have. I just bought another dell u2713hm and now just waiting for the displayport cable v1.2 to arrive. So that i can run both the monitor in 1440p. Just wandering if anyone know if i can game with a dual monitor or do i need to buy another one to game


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Damn iARDAs i thought your gonna stick with the gtx 670 4gb card like me lol. Is it better then the gtx 670 that you have. I just bought another dell u2713hm and now just waiting for the displayport cable v1.2 to arrive. So that i can run both the monitor in 1440p. Just wandering anyone know if i can game with a dual monitor or do i need to buy another one to game


I actuallty stayed with 670.

a wrong version of 7970 came and I returned it back and than sticked with the 670.

I had a very brief experience with 7970 so I can not really comment on it.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I actuallty stayed with 670.
> 
> a wrong version of 7970 came and I returned it back and than sticked with the 670.
> 
> I had a very brief experience with 7970 so I can not really comment on it.


O right thanks tho. Am just gonna wait until the new cards come out then see if i need to upgrade the card. So far the gtx 670 has been great. I can play all games at 1440p on high settings but its no 60fps tho. Not that i notice since i came from a console gaming


----------



## kx11

finally


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Damn iARDAs i thought your gonna stick with the gtx 670 4gb card like me lol. Is it better then the gtx 670 that you have. I just bought another dell u2713hm and now just waiting for the displayport cable v1.2 to arrive. So that i can run both the monitor in 1440p. Just wandering if anyone know if i can game with a dual monitor or do i need to buy another one to game


Imo you need 3rd otherwise your weapon will be just cut in 2 pieces each one on another monitor but if you are fine with that.








Maybe game on one, other stuff on second


----------



## bruflot

I don't think it's possible to play full screen games on two monitors, anyways.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> I don't think it's possible to play full screen games on two monitors, anyways.


SupCom can place the minimap on a 2nd display. Was pretty lols having it on the TV.









EVE can do dual display as well. Outside of those two I can't think of any.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Its possible to play on two monitors but who wants to do that ?






Check at 2:00


----------



## General121

Gosh that would be utterly confusing. I have two, one for main use and the second for secondary browser or multi tasking


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Its possible to play on two monitors but who wants to do that ?


I figured it was possible I just didn't think anyone was dumb enough to do it. My two examples are the only I can think of where it actually makes sense on dual monitors.


----------



## Descadent

I tried two monitors couple years ago in WoW just for the poops and giggles and yeah. It's impossible. just triple it up!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks KaRLiToS for the video. And thanks to everyone else as well for letting me know that i will need to buy another monitor to play games. Guess i have to wait to buy another dell monitor or get one of the korean display that has the same anti gloss like the dell u2713hm does so it goes together. If anyone else is thinking of buying a dell u2713hm don't buy it now wait for the new revision to come out. My ones has IPS glow both ones on the left side and little bit at the top as well. Even after getting a replacement same problem. I can only tell when there is a black screen apart from that i cant tell


----------



## AsanteSoul

Is it quite noticeable gaming on a monitor that's 1440p? I will be upgrading my monitor soon... I have the option of either getting a 27' 3d monitor or a 1440p monitor... just want to know which option is more worthwhile

edit: my apologies...not sure why that posted 4 times


----------



## AsanteSoul

Is it quite noticeable gaming on a monitor that's 1440p? I will be upgrading my monitor soon... I have the option of either getting a 27' 3d monitor or a 1440p monitor... just want to know which option is more worthwhile


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Is it quite noticeable gaming on a monitor that's 1440p? I will be upgrading my monitor soon... I have the option of either getting a 27' 3d monitor or a 1440p monitor... just want to know which option is more worthwhile


Considering the thread your in, obviously we're gonna tell you 1440p is better. It's night and day better, you won't look back after going to a higher res.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PR-Imagery

Oh yea, I'm looking to replace my two asus 1080 monitors with 2713HMs to go with my 2711.


----------



## yanks8981

I've never used a 120hz monitor, but I couldn't be happier with my 1440p monitor!


----------



## conwa

Any tips about playing Cryis 2?

My 7850 CF cant handle the extreme settings with dx11 and high res pack..

Can i turn down MSAA to 2x instead of 4x, without noticing it in performance?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Any tips about playing Cryis 2?
> 
> My 7850 CF cant handle the extreme settings with dx11 and high res pack..
> 
> Can i turn down MSAA to 2x instead of 4x, without noticing it in performance?


If you meant turning it down from 4x to 2x without noticing in the visuals then yes, you probably will see negligible difference, performance yes you'll notice, a good bump up in fps


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I call out you members of this clan, i raise my banners and do ask of you to come to my call for aid in this time of need!
> I asked for my birthday present for the Auria 1440p monitor. my father believes for some unknown reason that it would be bad. Help me defend these points further than I already have;
> He believes these three things are possibly bad about it;
> 1. Off-brand without a lot of history - basically a small brand
> 2. Response time is 'way worse' (6.5ms) compared to my current 2ms response time on my 1080p viewsonics
> 3. Auria's price is way lower than other brands. (The only monitors he knows of are what he can see on the MC website, which is dell, hp, and ASUS monitors which are more expensive


I have an Auria and I couldn't be happier. This monitor is fantastic. As far as your points go 1. It IS an off brand, which is why it doesn't cost $200 more. Doesn't mean its not a solid product. (I believe it is an LG panel) 2. I am coming from a 1080p 1ms monitor and I don't notice a difference. 3. See 1. It is not as cheap as the Catleaps and Korean monitors.
It does have a 1 year manufacturer warranty and you can return to Microcenter for any reason within 30 days.


----------



## AsanteSoul

From 1080p...that much of a difference? Damn


----------



## zinfinion

Someone hurry up and buy Ace Combat Assault Horizon - Enhanced Edition and see if the maximum resolution is really limited to 1920x1200. Cause if so, LOL console ports and Eastern devs having no clue about PC.


----------



## kx11

Help : anybody knows a way to make1440p fraps videos in sony vegas or AVS video editor ?!!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Someone hurry up and buy Ace Combat Assault Horizon - Enhanced Edition and see if the maximum resolution is really limited to 1920x1200. Cause if so, LOL console ports and Eastern devs having no clue about PC.


yeah I posted in the steam forums about it. as a kid I LOVED some AC on ps1/ps2. I'd love to see AC in 7680x1440 and use my cheapo logitech stick.

anyone have any good recommendations on flight sims or combat flight sims anyways that don't suck because there are quite a few? It's been a genre I haven't payed attention to in a while.


----------



## rjames1295

Hi, guys! Can I join the club now?








Currently running a Crossover 27Q + Samsung Syncmaster 19" with a 6850! Will upgrade video card/setup when funds allow


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> anyone have any good recommendations on flight sims or combat flight sims anyways that don't suck because there are quite a few? It's been a genre I haven't payed attention to in a while.


*DCS World*? You get a free Frogfoot. You'll probably want a full on $500 A-10 HOTAS and rudder pedals though.

Or maybe *War Thunder*? I'll probably check this out in a few days.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *DCS World*? You get a free Frogfoot. You'll probably want a full on $500 A-10 HOTAS and rudder pedals though.
> 
> Or maybe *War Thunder*? I'll probably check this out in a few days.


War thunder is a good one, looks great on max settings and isnt too too much of a gpu hog


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *DCS World*? You get a free Frogfoot. You'll probably want a full on $500 A-10 HOTAS and rudder pedals though.
> 
> Or maybe *War Thunder*? I'll probably check this out in a few days.


I'll look into those thanks..

and btw if you want ace combat

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/action/ace-combat-assault-horizon-enhanced-edition-na/

and 20% off GMG20-PJFEW-Y16HK


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guy's a bit off topic. Well my evga gtx 670 4gb ftw card has the same problem as the old one i got replaced. it just crashes each time i install old or new drivers. Anyway am thinking of getting another replacement card and sell it and buy an amd card. Can anyone recommend me a amd card that comes with very good manufacturer grantee like how evga has and also will be using it for triple monitor gaming at some point . I was just nearly finishing max payne 3 damn it. Plus i just got my displayport cable today and now i wont be able to hook it up for dual screen. I must be the only guy with bad luck lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:
Originally Posted by *conwa* 

Yeah Finally!!!

PLease add me to the club (we are awsome!)
Im poor now, but very happy!

Dell Ultrasharp U2711



Some pictures of my setup (sorry, crappy iphone camera)









Quote:
Originally Posted by *Jahocowi* 

Sorry for taking so long to do this!



Graphics card is in my sig rig. LOVING this monitor!

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kx11* 

finally




Quote:
Originally Posted by *rjames1295* 

Hi, guys! Can I join the club now?








Currently running a Crossover 27Q + Samsung Syncmaster 19" with a 6850! Will upgrade video card/setup when funds allow










Welcome to the club guys


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guy's a bit off topic. Well my evga gtx 670 4gb ftw card has the same problem as the old one i got replaced. it just crashes each time i install old or new drivers. Anyway am thinking of getting another replacement card and sell it and buy an amd card. Can anyone recommend me a amd card that comes with very good manufacturer grantee like how evga has and also will be using it for triple monitor gaming at some point . I was just nearly finishing max payne 3 damn it. Plus i just got my displayport cable today and now i wont be able to hook it up for dual screen. I must be the only guy with bad luck lol


Are you SURE it's a GPU issue?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guy's a bit off topic. Well my evga gtx 670 4gb ftw card has the same problem as the old one i got replaced. it just crashes each time i install old or new drivers. Anyway am thinking of getting another replacement card and sell it and buy an amd card. Can anyone recommend me a amd card that comes with very good manufacturer grantee like how evga has and also will be using it for triple monitor gaming at some point . I was just nearly finishing max payne 3 damn it. Plus i just got my displayport cable today and now i wont be able to hook it up for dual screen. I must be the only guy with bad luck lol


Aye you do seem to be hitting quite a few slumps if I do say so myself, if you don't figure it out and its GPU related and do end up selling off the RMA 670 I'd probably go a Gigabyte 7950, 3 year warranty. But being February you may also be tempted to see the prospects of next gen cards.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> Are you SURE it's a GPU issue?


Yeah its the same thing that happened with my old gtx 670 that evga replaced for me and now its happening with the new replacement card. I have not over clocked anything yet. Just gonna do a clean install now and see if that helps if not then am stuck again since i wont be able to game for 2 weeks or more. Depends how quick evga gives me a replacement and i have to send it to evga germany again from london damn just when i was looking forward to dual screen for the first time


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Aye you do seem to be hitting quite a few slumps if I do say so myself, if you don't figure it out and its GPU related and do end up selling off the RMA 670 I'd probably go a Gigabyte 7950, 3 year warranty. But being February you may also be tempted to see the prospects of next gen cards.


Damn why does this all ways happen to me. What about a hd 7970 or i just might wait for the new amd cards to come out and buy that. I really never thought this would happen with a nvidia cards after reading forums etc. Or else i would have got a amd card from the start. Not really a fan boy of any company really. This was my first ever graphics card


----------



## kx11

this album contains DmC 1440p shots

http://kingx11.minus.com/mxrpnLc1Yifkj

enjoy


----------



## bruflot

Proof, somewhat.


----------



## marc0053

Overlord X270OC PP @120Hz


----------



## PR-Imagery

Is it really 120hz? May take 120 input, but skip frames on the output like the rest that claim to do more than 60hz.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Is it really 120hz? May take 120 input, but skip frames on the output like the rest that claim to do more than 60hz.


The overlord is 120hz, you can oc it. I have one also.

tapping from the Note II


----------



## PR-Imagery

Heavenly if true. Been looking at getting a few of those


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Heavenly if true. Been looking at getting a few of those


I love mine, I'm in the process of building a new rig so I'll pick up two more for surround. Don't think I'll go with the oc version on the other two though, I'll just put those on each side so I can save a bit.

tapping from the Note II


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 
> 
> Overlord X270OC PP @120Hz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> The overlord is 120hz, you can oc it. I have one also.
> 
> tapping from the Note II


How are the quality of these? I have a Catleap, but it's been giving me a few issues, and really don't want to bother with ebay for another.


----------



## sWaY20

Other than the tiny issues that are known, for example the stand, which imo looks more study than the ebay monitors. I haven't had one single problem with mine, and if I do I'll just have to email scribby to handle it for me which it's easy.

tapping from the Note II


----------



## bruflot

A friend of mine recently bought one of the Catleap monitors. After seeing it, and using it for 5 minutes, I came to this conclusion:


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> A friend of mine recently bought one of the Catleap monitors. After seeing it, and using it for 5 minutes, I came to this conclusion:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol any reasons why? Besides the enclosure (personal preference)


----------



## kx11

DmC - 1440P


----------



## Descadent

nice dmc looks good. can't wait for bigger sale on it.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Heavenly if true. Been looking at getting a few of those
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine, I'm in the process of building a new rig so I'll pick up two more for surround. Don't think I'll go with the oc version on the other two though, I'll just put those on each side so I can save a bit.
> 
> tapping from the Note II
Click to expand...

Has anyone confirmed that they do actually display 100Hz+?


----------



## kx11

Project Cars - 1440p


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bruflot




----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Is it really 120hz? May take 120 input, but skip frames on the output like the rest that claim to do more than 60hz.


Not if you are using Display Port.... you can get your full 120hz that way but not with DVI.


----------



## revro

anyone who can say how gtx 660 fares on 2560x1440 with just fxaa? thanks

best
revro


----------



## deathsniper

is it still worth it to buy an crossover 27q led-P its 520$ for perfect pixel @AW the Dell UltraSharp U2713HM = 712$


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathsniper*
> 
> is it still worth it to buy an crossover 27q led-P its 520$ for perfect pixel @AW the Dell UltraSharp U2713HM = 712$


At this point it must be a hard decision, I have to admit, I wouldn't be sure. I bought my CrossOver(s) when they were kind of expensive back in March 2012 (420$) they dropped price the next month but it looks like their prices spiked again.

For one monitor I think I would go for the U2713HM, at this price.


----------



## deathsniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> At this point it must be a hard decision, I have to admit, I wouldn't be sure. I bought my CrossOver(s) when they were kind of expensive back in March 2012 (420$) they dropped price the next month but it looks like their prices spiked again.
> 
> For one monitor I think I would go for the U2713HM, at this price.


Ye but i have no idea what to do i readed alot of bad things about the U2713HM. alot inputlag/ms im gonna use it for gaming so. also i hear alot ppl got weird crosshatching or somthing and blacklight bleed,Also i live in Europe so i got euros its like 70euros difference.


----------



## Demented

I like the Catleaps/Crossovers due to the no anti-glare on the screen. Makes the colors pop so much more in my opinion. And I've had Dell U2312HM with the anti-glare and there is a definite difference.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I like the Catleaps/Crossovers due to the no anti-glare on the screen. Makes the colors pop so much more in my opinion. And I've had Dell U2312HM with the anti-glare and there is a definite difference.


I have to agree with this, especially the whites, they blow me away when I wake up.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> I have to agree with this, especially the whites, they blow me away when I wake up.


My laptop has a coating on it, very similar to the Dell one. Gives a grainy look to whites and stuff.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> My laptop has a coating on it, very similar to the Dell one. Gives a grainy look to whites and stuff.


To be fair I only notice AG coatings when there a large areas of the same colour, gaming not so much but I don't really use a work PC for gaming.


----------



## bruflot

I actually prefer monitors with AG coating. Colors doesn't look too bad IMO, and not having to worry about glare is just fantastic.


----------



## Azefore

On the subject of matte vs glossy I'm waiting for Apple (doubtful at this moment, perhaps another company to catch on?) to release a new 27" with the new process they use in the 27" iMac and mount the panel ultra close to the tempered glass to cut reflections down.


----------



## deathsniper

so does this mean im better off buying the crossover 27Q LED-P then the Dell UltraSharp U2713HM.
i will be using it most of the times for gaming.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathsniper*
> 
> so does this mean im better off buying the crossover 27Q LED-P then the Dell UltraSharp U2713HM.
> i will be using it most of the times for gaming.


I had a crossover 27q led-p and really liked it. But it had over 15 stuck pixel and isp glow on mine on the left side so i gave that back. And then i bought a dell u2713hm since the price difference is not much to the korean displays now. And guess what. This had isp glow as well but no stuck pixel etc. Got a replacement and same thing again but that's not it. it has that hatching thing on screen but i cant tell unless if my face is very close to the screen. So am just waiting for the new revision to come out then ask for a replacement again. I have two dell u2713hm apart from the faults. I really like these monitors. Plus all ips displays will kind of have ips glow. I would say go for a samung or dell that way no import tax and if anything happens say after a year or two they will send you a replacement and collect the old one from you for free


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> My laptop has a coating on it, very similar to the Dell one. Gives a grainy look to whites and stuff.


My dell does not give a grainy look to whites. I must say i use to like glossy screens before i got the dell's but now i like the ag coating of dell's. I think i got use to it tho


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guy's look like my evga gtx 670 4gb card is messed up. It has artifacts all over the top of the screen like blue lines going all over just opened a rma. For the time being i have setup the two monitors with the intel gpu hd 4000 one is with displayport v1.2 that gives 1440p and the other monitor with hdmi 1.4 with 1080p. And i must say i love the dual setup. Now i know why most of you guys love a dual or triple monitor setup


----------



## CTM Audi

Picked up a 27in Auria at MicroCenter for $299 last night to replace my surround setup. Picks when its setup.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I had a crossover 27q led-p and really liked it. But it had over 15 stuck pixel and isp glow on mine on the left side so i gave that back. And then i bought a dell u2713hm since the price difference is not much to the korean displays now. And guess what. This had isp glow as well but no stuck pixel etc. Got a replacement and same thing again but that's not it. it has that hatching thing on screen but i cant tell unless if my face is very close to the screen. So am just waiting for the new revision to come out then ask for a replacement again. I have two dell u2713hm apart from the faults. I really like these monitors. Plus all ips displays will kind of have ips glow. I would say go for a samung or dell that way no import tax and if anything happens say after a year or two they will send you a replacement and collect the old one from you for free


holy crap. considering the zero dead pixel rate(especially from AccessoriesWhole on ebay) on the crossover you definitely got a bad one.

any ips monitor is going to have the glow as well. it's just a trait of the tech. some is just more excessive than others. don't matter if it's dell,apple,hp, asus, crossover, catleap they all can have dead pixels, glow, back light bleed etc.


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guy's look like my evga gtx 670 4gb card is messed up. It has artifacts all over the top of the screen like blue lines going all over just opened a rma. For the time being i have setup the two monitors with the intel gpu hd 4000 one is with displayport v1.2 that gives 1440p and the other monitor with hdmi 1.4 with 1080p. And i must say i love the dual setup. Now i know why most of you guys love a dual or triple monitor setup


uh oh. I just bought this card. I will be getting it tomorrow. Hopefully it'll be fine.


----------



## zinfinion

I got used to the IPS glow rather quickly. I was kinda weirded out that it's gold on the lower left and blue on the lower right. No backlight bleed at all though, and no dead or hot pixels.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Screw my Auria.... i decided to try a Displayport cable, now, note that DVI was working fine before.

Displayport doesn't show up, i can hear the Windows log-on screen sound, so the computer itself is fine, i can even type in the password and i hear the sound that goes with that.

Then... i plugged back DVI in, and now the bloody computer won't damn show up on the Auria. AT ALL.

To add insult to injury, i plugged my macbook pro through a displayport+DVI adapter to the Auria and THAT SHOWS UP ON THE SCREEN!!!

THE computer works, i hear the log-on sound and everything, the bloody Auria refuses to show anything from it. IS IT THE DVI CABLE? WHAT IS IT? GRRRRRR














,

I am seriously considering a new monitor... $400 may seem cheap.... but then maybe it was $400 for a 2560x1440 monitor seems a bit too good to be true.

I'm looking at the cheapest Dell 2560x1440 on Newegg... but then i don't have another monitor to test the computer on, so i have to drag the thing to Microcenter tomorrow to test it on another monitor.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I am seriously considering a new monitor... $400 may seem cheap.... but then maybe it was $400 for a 2560x1440 monitor seems a bit too good to be true.


they are too good but TRUE. I have 3 korean crossovers still cheaper than 1 dell or apple 

you should contact your seller where ever you got that auria from. see if you can return it and grab something else like one of the other koreans.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> they are too good but TRUE. I have 3 korean crossovers still cheaper than 1 dell or apple
> 
> you should contact your seller where ever you got that auria from. see if you can return it and grab something else like one of the other koreans.


i dunno... after this incident, i want a monitor i CAN trust.

like, a 2560x1440 monitor that doesn't take ages to show BIOS or something.

Microcenter only sells Aurias, by the way.

I want to make sure... my computer works if i can hear the log-on sound and password enter sound? right?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i dunno... after this incident, i want a monitor i CAN trust.
> 
> like, a 2560x1440 monitor that doesn't take ages to show BIOS or something.
> 
> Microcenter only sells Aurias, by the way.
> 
> I want to make sure... my computer works if i can hear the log-on sound and password enter sound? right?


Buy from somewhere else. Like Accessorieswhole on ebay for korean 1440p


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Buy from somewhere else. Like Accessorieswhole on ebay for korean 1440p


AHHHH NOT EBAY IM SCARED!

are you sure guys? I know Amazon or Newegg will deliver for sure, but Ebay is sketchy for me.

Edit: holy crap they're cheap... i do have $200 in paypal to subsidize one of those 1440p monitors... question is, which one? preferably reliable, no frills, DVI only if it has to be, and anything NOT LIKE THE BULKY ASS AURIA. and fast shipping, 2 days preferably.

And hopefully US plugs?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> AHHHH NOT EBAY IM SCARED!
> 
> are you sure guys? I know Amazon or Newegg will deliver for sure, but Ebay is sketchy for me.
> 
> Edit: holy crap they're cheap... i do have $200 in paypal to subsidize one of those 1440p monitors... question is, which one? preferably reliable, no frills, DVI only if it has to be, and anything NOT LIKE THE BULKY ASS AURIA. and fast shipping, 2 days preferably.
> 
> And hopefully US plugs?


check the monitors section on the forum there are dedicated clubs for korean monitors. the one particularly for the crossover is in my sig. totally worth it and safe. Accessorieswhole is the number 1 seller. I got my 3 in a day and a half from Korea to North Carolina


----------



## ChronoBodi

so um, i just bought this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CROSSOVER-27Q-LED-High-Resolutio-n-2560x1440-QHD-DVI-D-Dual-S-IPS-27-Monitor-/121051874998?

How fast is the shipping?

wait, between Tues and Thurs? DAMN.


----------



## CTM Audi

Darn, the Auria I got has a pixel stuck on green at the bottom of the screen.

There is also a hot "orangish" tinge around all the sides/edges of the screen when displaying white.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Darn, the Auria I got has a pixel stuck on green at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> There is also a hot "orangish" tinge around all the sides/edges of the screen when displaying white.


tell me about it, mine was working fine til i tried Displayport connection to my computer, now the Auria won't pick up the DVI signal at all, even though i can hear the Window log-on sound and even the password tune that occurs when you type in the password right. Bleh.

Getting a Crossover, hopefully not too many dead pixels. All the way from South Korea, damn.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> tell me about it, mine was working fine til i tried Displayport connection to my computer, now the Auria won't pick up the DVI signal at all, even though i can hear the Window log-on sound and even the password tune that occurs when you type in the password right. Bleh.
> 
> Getting a Crossover, hopefully not too many dead pixels. All the way from South Korea, damn.


Just found another dead pixel. This is going back as soon as I can find another good monitor. About to say screw it and go 30in.

Want to get the new ASUS VG248QE for $280, but Amazon doesnt know when it'll be available, and its still OOS at newegg too.

BTW, here is a review I did of the Auria and the South Korea Catleap.
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=365238


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> so um, i just bought this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CROSSOVER-27Q-LED-High-Resolutio-n-2560x1440-QHD-DVI-D-Dual-S-IPS-27-Monitor-/121051874998?
> 
> How fast is the shipping?
> 
> wait, between Tues and Thurs? DAMN.


Like I said in my previous post AW is fast, but in the U.S. we have a free trade agreement so it is in customs for like 5mins when it hits the states, depending on where you are could be different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> tell me about it, mine was working fine til i tried Displayport connection to my computer, now the Auria won't pick up the DVI signal at all, even though i can hear the Window log-on sound and even the password tune that occurs when you type in the password right. Bleh.
> 
> Getting a Crossover, hopefully not too many dead pixels. All the way from South Korea, damn.


AW has less than 3 dead pixel policy (mostly everyone gets ZERO dead pixels) and sells only A panels (not A- like other korea sellers) check the crossover club thread for a reference about everything.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guy's for triple 1440p gaming. Should i go for evga gtx 670 4gb ftw sli or Sapphire HD 7970 VAPOR-X GHZ Edition 3GB crossfire or a evga gtx 690 or PowerColor HD 7990 6GB. What would you guys do. I already have a evga gtx 670 4gb ftw which am sending tomorrow for replacement


----------



## General121

IIf you get a working Evga 670, then save your money and get a second one. If you really want top performance get a 7970ghz CFX though I'm not sure about Sapphire


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> IIf you get a working Evga 670, then save your money and get a second one. If you really want top performance get a 7970ghz CFX though I'm not sure about Sapphire


To be honest am new to all this stuff since the first card i bought was the evga gtx 670 that am getting a replacement for. And that's the second replacement as well lol. But from experience i must say evga are awesome for customer service and rma is so simple to do. Are there any company like that for amd. If i do go with a gtx 670 sli or crossfire i would like it to last at least 1.5 years or 2 before i upgrade again tho


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> tell me about it, mine was working fine til i tried Displayport connection to my computer, now the Auria won't pick up the DVI signal at all, even though i can hear the Window log-on sound and even the password tune that occurs when you type in the password right. Bleh.
> 
> Getting a Crossover, hopefully not too many dead pixels. All the way from South Korea, damn.


From the 4 i ordered 3 had only one dead pixel and 1 was perfect


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> To be honest am new to all this stuff since the first card i bought was the evga gtx 670 that am getting a replacement for. And that's the second replacement as well lol. But from experience i must say evga are awesome for customer service and rma is so simple to do. Are there any company like that for amd. If i do go with a gtx 670 sli or crossfire i would like it to last at least 1.5 years or 2 before i upgrade again tho


GTX670 SLI should definitely last another two years. EVGA is fantastic and if you're having to do a 2nd RMA I'm not sure if its the GPU or maybe something wrong with your PCIE (GPU) lane/slot or the video connector (DVI, HDMI, etc).
For AMD, I don't know the best manufacturer to choose from for RMA and customer service however I would choose the Gigabyte 7970GHz edition for the cooler - Plus Gigabyte is also #2 for the 670/680 IMO, so they should be pretty high up in quality for 79xx series AMD GPU. Again, Sapphire could be the better option but I don't really know them well.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guy's for triple 1440p gaming. Should i go for evga gtx 670 4gb ftw sli or Sapphire HD 7970 VAPOR-X GHZ Edition 3GB crossfire or a evga gtx 690 or PowerColor HD 7990 6GB. What would you guys do. I already have a evga gtx 670 4gb ftw which am sending tomorrow for replacement


Stick with the nvidia 670s. with amd's you need dp to dl-dvi POWERED adapter for the 3rd monitor, plus the stress of finding amd cards that have BOTH dl-dvi-d/dl-dvi-i for monitor 1 and 2 since amd requires all eyefinity monitors to be plugged into card 1. nvidia you can use all dvi ports on each card for surround(since nvidia 6 series have both dl-dvi-i and dl-dv-d for monitor one, two, and three across the use of two cards) and don't even have to use the dp.







but that's my opinion. I don't see amd pushing out a new driver for crysis 3 beta that launches tomorrow either like nvidia.







I'm biased and more loyal to nvidia you could say for sure, but they make my life easier with connectivity and drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> GTX670 SLI should definitely last another two years. EVGA is fantastic and if you're having to do a 2nd RMA I'm not sure if its the GPU or maybe something wrong with your PCIE (GPU) lane/slot or the video connector (DVI, HDMI, etc).
> For AMD, I don't know the best manufacturer to choose from for RMA and customer service however I would choose the Gigabyte 7970GHz edition for the cooler - Plus Gigabyte is also #2 for the 670/680 IMO, so they should be pretty high up in quality for 79xx series AMD GPU. Again, Sapphire could be the better option but I don't really know them well.


not if he is running 7680x1440 two years from now. I can only imagine what graphics will be hogging up two years from now.

i'm running 2x 670 4gb sc and already crying for some more raw horsepower at 7680x1440. these two are getting sold the second the 7series comes out.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Stick with the nvidia 670s. with amd's you need dp to dl-dvi POWERED adapter for the 3rd monitor, plus the stress of finding amd cards that have BOTH dl-dvi-d/dl-dvi-i for monitor 1 and 2 since amd requires all eyefinity monitors to be plugged into card 1. nvidia you can use all dvi ports on each card for surround(since nvidia 6 series have both dl-dvi-i and dl-dv-d for monitor one, two, and three across the use of two cards) and don't even have to use the dp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that's my opinion. I don't see amd pushing out a new driver for crysis 3 beta that launches tomorrow either like nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm biased and more loyal to nvidia you could say for sure, but they make my life easier with connectivity and drivers.
> not if he is running 7680x1440 two years from now. I can only imagine what graphics will be hogging up two years from now.
> 
> i'm running 2x 670 4gb sc and already crying for some more raw horsepower at 7680x1440. these two are getting sold the second the 7series comes out.


Damn. Then i guess it's best to stick with the one i have now then sell it when the new cards come out and get 2 cards. Any one know when the new cards are coming out


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> GTX670 SLI should definitely last another two years. EVGA is fantastic and if you're having to do a 2nd RMA I'm not sure if its the GPU or maybe something wrong with your PCIE (GPU) lane/slot or the video connector (DVI, HDMI, etc).
> For AMD, I don't know the best manufacturer to choose from for RMA and customer service however I would choose the Gigabyte 7970GHz edition for the cooler - Plus Gigabyte is also #2 for the 670/680 IMO, so they should be pretty high up in quality for 79xx series AMD GPU. Again, Sapphire could be the better option but I don't really know them well.


Thanks for letting me know


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Stick with the nvidia 670s. with amd's you need dp to dl-dvi POWERED adapter for the 3rd monitor, plus the stress of finding amd cards that have BOTH dl-dvi-d/dl-dvi-i for monitor 1 and 2 since amd requires all eyefinity monitors to be plugged into card 1. nvidia you can use all dvi ports on each card for surround(since nvidia 6 series have both dl-dvi-i and dl-dv-d for monitor one, two, and three across the use of two cards) and don't even have to use the dp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that's my opinion. I don't see amd pushing out a new driver for crysis 3 beta that launches tomorrow either like nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm biased and more loyal to nvidia you could say for sure, but they make my life easier with connectivity and drivers.
> not if he is running 7680x1440 two years from now. I can only imagine what graphics will be hogging up two years from now.
> 
> i'm running 2x 670 4gb sc and already crying for some more raw horsepower at 7680x1440. these two are getting sold the second the 7series comes out.


The second half contradicts a bit of what i've heard somewhat. I don't think 2 670s would be crying for more power as you suggest. Also, in theory, games would get more optimized, aswell as drivers, and take less resources. Users with a Nvidia 250 are still fine in 1080p..Yes, not ultra maxxing OMG godly looks, but still bearable. (Trust me, I have one that is laying around, retired as we had a 450 that could replace it). You may not be running at 60FPS but it is bearable, is it not? Otherwise I hardly think you'd be using all three monitors still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Damn. Then i guess it's best to stick with the one i have now then sell it when the new cards come out and get 2 cards. Any one know when the new cards are coming out


Probably between summer and fall. Thats my estimation.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> The second half contradicts a bit of what i've heard somewhat. I don't think 2 670s would be crying for more power as you suggest. Also, in theory, games would get more optimized, aswell as drivers, and take less resources. Users with a Nvidia 250 are still fine in 1080p..Yes, not ultra maxxing OMG godly looks, but still bearable. (Trust me, I have one that is laying around, retired as we had a 450 that could replace it). You may not be running at 60FPS but it is bearable, is it not? Otherwise I hardly think you'd be using all three monitors still.
> Probably between summer and fall. Thats my estimation.


I own two 670s 4gb and run 7680x1440. I am telling you for that many pixels you need more power. At 5760x1080 it's enough, but for 7680x1440 it isn't but you can get by between 35-70 fps on bf3 as an example with msaa off ( you don't need aa at 1440p) and hbao off, just running ssao. If I cut hbao on it tanks. I cannot max everything, although depending on the game of course, but 1-2 years from now. It's only going to get worse.

ex:
dishonored 120+fps
cs:s 120+ fps
crysis 2 on high -40-60 fps --extreme with dx11 forget it 25-35fps.
bf3 no msaa no hbao 35-70
sleeping dogs 40-70 max except no hbao and shadows on high
batman- 35-65 fps max no msaa.
wow 65-120fps max
gw2 28-50 fps

i forget what else i've played recently.

but for my personal goal is to maintain at or around 60+fps with using only two cards. I refuse use 3 or 4 cards personally. with two 670 4gb sc at 7680x1440 it ain't gonna happen for all games, especially games in future.

I'll report with crysis 3 open beta numbers tomorrow


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> The second half contradicts a bit of what i've heard somewhat. I don't think 2 670s would be crying for more power as you suggest. Also, in theory, games would get more optimized, aswell as drivers, and take less resources. Users with a Nvidia 250 are still fine in 1080p..Yes, not ultra maxxing OMG godly looks, but still bearable. (Trust me, I have one that is laying around, retired as we had a 450 that could replace it). You may not be running at 60FPS but it is bearable, is it not? Otherwise I hardly think you'd be using all three monitors still.
> Probably between summer and fall. Thats my estimation.


Thanks for letting me know. Plus the new console's that are coming out the ps4 and xbox 720 will have 4gb graphics card so new pc games will use 4gb or more for games right. So its best to go with a 4gb card now just to be in the safe side. So that's a no go for the gtx 690 since it only has 2gb


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. Plus the new console's that are coming out the ps4 and xbox 720 will have 4gb graphics card so new pc games will use 4gb or more for games right. So its best to go with a 4gb card now just to be in the safe side. So that's a no go for the gtx 690 since it only has 2gb


cmon now we don't know if they are going to have that much vram or not...i seriously doubt it...consoles are already two years behind when released anyways. analyizing 2 vs. 4gb for pc and using consoles as a reference isn't way to go at all anyways









also whether the card is 2gb or 4gb doesn't make it more powerful. it's the actual gpu specs that does.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. Plus the new console's that are coming out the ps4 and xbox 720 will have 4gb graphics card so new pc games will use 4gb or more for games right. So its best to go with a 4gb card now just to be in the safe side. So that's a no go for the gtx 690 since it only has 2gb


Dual 7990s but holy that's gonna be expensive


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I own two 670s 4gb and run 7680x1440. I am telling you for that many pixels you need more power. At 5760x1080 it's enough, but for 7680x1440 it isn't but you can get by between 35-70 fps on bf3 as an example with msaa off ( you don't need aa at 1440p) and hbao off, just running ssao. If I cut hbao on it tanks. I cannot max everything, although depending on the game of course, but 1-2 years from now. It's only going to get worse.
> 
> ex:
> dishonored 120+fps
> cs:s 120+ fps
> crysis 2 on high -40-60 fps --extreme with dx11 forget it 25-35fps.
> bf3 no msaa no hbao 35-70
> sleeping dogs 40-70 max except no hbao and shadows on high
> batman- 35-65 fps max no msaa.
> wow 65-120fps max
> gw2 28-50 fps
> 
> i forget what else i've played recently.
> 
> but for my personal goal is to maintain at or around 60+fps. with two 670 4gb sc at 7680x1440 it ain't gonna happen for all games, especially games in future.
> I'll report with crysis 3 open beta numbers tomorrow


Since you have triple 1440p monitors and two gtx 670 4gb card. I guess i'll just stick to your advice. And just wait for the new cards to come out


----------



## whiskeycritic

Hi Everybody, just got an Auria 27" 2560x1440. I'm loving it but now I need more vram..


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> cmon now we don't know if they are going to have that much vram or not...i seriously doubt it...consoles are already two years behind when released anyways. analyizing 2 vs. 4gb for pc and using consoles as a reference isn't way to go at all anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also whether the card is 2gb or 4gb doesn't make it more powerful. it's the actual gpu specs that does.


Lol. O right so 2gb and 4gb does not really matter. It's the gpu specs. Hear is a link for the next console specs it's just rumors tho. I think

http://gimmegimmegames.com/2013/01/breaking-down-whether-the-ps-orbis-or-xbox-durango-will-be-more-powerful/


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Lol. O right so 2gb and 4gb does not really matter. It's the gpu specs. Hear is a link for the next console specs it's just rumors tho. I think
> 
> http://gimmegimmegames.com/2013/01/breaking-down-whether-the-ps-orbis-or-xbox-durango-will-be-more-powerful/


rumors have been around for over a year now. only couple more months till we know something. but for them to keep the consoles affordable they will have to sacrifice somewhere.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Yeah i guess your right about that. For one thing for sure is that console gaming wont be gaming on 1440p like us


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 
> 
> Overlord X270OC PP @120Hz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiskeycritic*
> 
> Hi Everybody, just got an Auria 27" 2560x1440. I'm loving it but now I need more vram..


Welcome to the club guys










Check the spreadsheet in the 1st page to see I did everything right. If not please let me know

Also @ kx11 thanks for the DMC ss. They are added to the library.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Yeah i guess your right about that. For one thing for sure is that console gaming wont be gaming on 1440p like us


When the next gen comes out i will buy at least a single console, but will always buy multiplatform games on PC. 1440p is the main reason









Since most PS3 exclusives dont make it over to the PC, I might go with them.

Hopefully both though


----------



## ChronoBodi

uhhhh,,,, my Auria is not broken after all...

tried another monitor, it wouldn't display, then i press CMOS. NOW it displays on the Auria as it was before just fine. And im going to be an owner of two 1440p monitors.

however, it's a bug with my Asrock Z77e-ITX, and all this trouble came from trying out an displayport connection. Whatever reason, the BIOS got confused and won't switch back to DVI from Displayport.

So, im getting the crossover for no reason. As a backup? yes, a backup monitor would be nice.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> uhhhh,,,, my Auria is not broken after all...
> 
> tried another monitor, it wouldn't display, then i press CMOS. NOW it displays on the Auria as it was before just fine. And im going to be an owner of two 1440p monitors.
> 
> however, it's a bug with my Asrock Z77e-ITX, and all this trouble came from trying out an displayport connection. Whatever reason, the BIOS got confused and won't switch back to DVI from Displayport.
> 
> So, im getting the crossover for no reason. As a backup? yes, a backup monitor would be nice.


lol I forgot to say something but I knew it wasnt the issue. Not a backup but a 2nd monitor, space permitting?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> lol I forgot to say something but I knew it wasnt the issue. Not a backup but a 2nd monitor, space permitting?


that's... overfrickingkill.

GTX 660ti is not going to game on both screens, but one screen can be for something else, but still.... i've tried dual monitors before and it's not exactly my flow.


----------



## tpi2007

Hey guys, I'm interested in the Dell U2713HM, but I've read a few posts from people on this thread and it appears some monitors have crosshatching issues as well as buzzing noises. Does anybody know if Dell has released any revision to correct these issues ? Is the crosshatching a problem of the panel itself that can't be corrected unless LG improves the panel or does it depend on each specific monitor ?

Thanks!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm interested in the Dell U2713HM, but I've read a few posts from people on this thread and it appears some monitors have crosshatching issues as well as buzzing noises. Does anybody know if Dell has released any revision to correct these issues ? Is the crosshatching a problem of the panel itself that can't be corrected unless LG improves the panel or does it depend on each specific monitor ?
> 
> Thanks!


your best bet is to ask in the dedicate thread for that monitor in monitor section, or make a thread.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> When the next gen comes out i will buy at least a single console, but will always buy multiplatform games on PC. 1440p is the main reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since most PS3 exclusives dont make it over to the PC, I might go with them.
> 
> Hopefully both though


Yeah your like me i use to buy all three consoles for exclusives games on each console's. But now am gonna gonna buy a ps4 and like you play all the multi plat games on pc


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Just got my U2713HM last weekend to replace my U2412M, the U27123HM is just so much better in every way than the U2412 that it's awkward.

Absolutely immense monitor, no buzzing, I don't notice this 'crosshatching' thing, so I'm sure as hell not gonna go looking for it, some light bleed in the lower left hand corner but not enough for me to notice it during everyday use, not even during gaming in dark scenes.

The AG coating is a joy to behold after using the U2412M and of course the 2560x1440 res is just amazing.

Yes.. I'm slightly happy.


----------



## conwa

Anyone tried Crysis 3 Beta yet?

My OC'ed 7850's struggle alot and msaa is even turned off to maintain 40-50 fps at highest settings..


----------



## Layo

If anyone's interested...
1075/1350 7950,
2x SMAA + High - 45 - 50 fps
8x MSAA + Very high - 5 fps (took screens like this)

Into runs at 2700 fps and login screen at 600


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> If anyone's interested...
> 1075/1350 7950,
> 2x SMAA + High - 45 - 50 fps
> 8x MSAA + Very high - 5 fps (took screens like this)
> 
> Into runs at 2700 fps and login screen at 600


is Crysis 3 back to punishing PCs or is it like last time?


----------



## ChronoBodi

what? my Crossover is in Melville, NY already... what planes did they use, the SR-71 Blackhawk?


----------



## Descadent

well crysis 3 absolutely no improvement over closed beta. it runs like ass. I could at least run c2 at 7680x1440 on all high and some settings max 40-65 fps

















on the new 313 beta drivers

max at 11 fps :-(


on all low only 21-25 fps


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is Crysis 3 back to punishing PCs or is it like last time?


Thats a yes for MP, dont know if SP be less demanding though...

For 1440P you need at least 2 7970's/670's or 680's to max it.
My 7850's are well OC'ed and they cant handle it at all...


----------



## Descadent

well i got my surround issues and sli issues fixed.

had to download 313.96 and run nvidia inspector and do these instructions:

download nvidia inspector.

open it up then beside driver version there is a wrench click it.

at the top where it says profiles find crysis 3.

then at the top find the "add application to current profile" button and browse for your "Crysis 3 MP Open Beta.exe".

now hit apply changes and you are done

with just at 2560x1440 performance is GREAT right now. but I can actually play in 7680x1440 right now at about 38-50 fps.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Thats a yes for MP, dont know if SP be less demanding though...
> 
> For 1440P you need at least 2 7970's/670's or 680's to max it.
> My 7850's are well OC'ed and they cant handle it at all...












I'll forgo AA anyway, i'm pretty sure a OCed 660 Ti can do Crysis 3 fine. Farcry 3 ran pretty well on Ultra for me with no AA, so i'll be fine then...

back to monitors... i now have Auria and Crossover, and i need to do a comparison. Can you plug both into one GTX 660 Ti just for 2d mode?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll forgo AA anyway, i'm pretty sure a OCed 660 Ti can do Crysis 3 fine. Farcry 3 ran pretty well on Ultra for me with no AA, so i'll be fine then...
> 
> back to monitors... i now have Auria and Crossover, and i need to do a comparison. Can you plug both into one GTX 660 Ti just for 2d mode?


2d mode? you mean just dual monitors? and yes 660ti should have both dl-dvi-d and dl-dvi-i that both monitors need.


----------



## iARDAs

Very good SS guys. I will be adding them later on.

I am also downloading Crysis 3 beta now and will test the hell out of it.

I started playing Half Life 2 Episode 2 lately and enjoying it. My first time playing Episode 2. The graphics are an improvement over the perious episodes.

I am averaging 73 fps everything maxed out and 2Xaa...



Also I was playing Mass Effect 1, so that I could get into the series before playing 2nd and 3rd ones, however the game is still horrible looking even with 1440p. Honestly so far Mass Effect 1 could be the only game that maybe benefits 1% from a higher resolution.

I just deleted it and will play Mass Effect 2 after I finish Half Life 2 Episode 2.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 2d mode? you mean just dual monitors? and yes 660ti should have both dl-dvi-d and dl-dvi-i that both monitors need.


ah, good.

Though, i'm curious, Displayport is supposed to replace DVI, but i still don't see a lot of Displayports on most monitors... Is there something about DVI, despite being an 10+ year old design, still just works?


----------



## Descadent

DP isn't mainstream unless you have a mac. As well as there aren't very many mainstream monitors that can utilize the extra bandwidth that dp provides. Just hasn't caught on but it is available. Same thing when we transitioned from vga to dvi. Surprised tv's never caught on because of the limitation on bandwidth hdmi has.


----------



## ChronoBodi

http://gizmodo.com/5391271/giz-explains-why-every-country-has-a-different-fing-plug

um... is my crossover a 220v or 120v?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CROSSOVER-27Q-LED-High-Resolutio-n-2560x1440-QHD-DVI-D-Dual-S-IPS-27-Monitor-/121051874998?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5391271/giz-explains-why-every-country-has-a-different-fing-plug
> 
> um... is my crossover a 220v or 120v?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CROSSOVER-27Q-LED-High-Resolutio-n-2560x1440-QHD-DVI-D-Dual-S-IPS-27-Monitor-/121051874998?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


that is a question for the crossover thread, it can do both depending on country. The conversion is done in power brick. but in the auction in red at the beginning clearly states "only sell qualified international A grade E3 panel and support 110V ~ 240V Free Voltage Adapter products."

they already sent you everything you needed.

scroll down some more and see this


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> well i got my surround issues and sli issues fixed.
> 
> had to download 313.96 and run nvidia inspector and do these instructions:
> 
> download nvidia inspector.
> 
> open it up then beside driver version there is a wrench click it.
> 
> at the top where it says profiles find crysis 3.
> 
> then at the top find the "add application to current profile" button and browse for your "Crysis 3 MP Open Beta.exe".
> 
> now hit apply changes and you are done
> 
> with just at 2560x1440 performance is GREAT right now. but I can actually play in 7680x1440 right now at about 38-50 fps.


That doesnt sound bad for the 7680x1440 FPS whereas the other day you made it sound like a waste of time even trying to game at that res with your GPUs


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some benchmarks of Crysis 3 Beta with 313.95 Nvidia Drivers

Very High --- No AA





High --- No AA





Good news is that at High settings and No AA, the game is 100% playable.

Very High with No AA definitaly requires a 2nd 670 in my case.

I just can't see myself maximizing the AA in this game with a 2nd GPU though.

I am sure better drivers will help in the future.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> That doesnt sound bad for the 7680x1440 FPS whereas the other day you made it sound like a waste of time even trying to game at that res with your GPUs


I said two years from now with two 670s....... it would be waste of time....









that fps is also with everything on high. any higher and it goes 27-35


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> DP isn't mainstream unless you have a mac. As well as there aren't very many mainstream monitors that can utilize the extra bandwidth that dp provides.


DP to Mini DP 264 MHz pixel clock pumping 2560x1080 75 Hz.


----------



## conwa

My Skyrim input:


----------



## Descadent

more c3 shots at 7680x1440











These two are from the round ending cam showing your kills.


----------



## ChronoBodi

well... we have an odd pairing here:



Auria on left, Crossover 27Q (non pivot) on the right.

I ultimately picked the Crossover since it's a bit more compact while being simpler.

Well, add the crossover to my 1440p club resume!









BTW, both monitors have the worst placement for DVI port and power plug. Ever. Why can't they shove the DVI port back out or on the sides?


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> well... we have an odd pairing here:
> 
> 
> 
> Auria on left, Crossover 27Q (non pivot) on the right.
> 
> I ultimately picked the Crossover since it's a bit more compact while being simpler.
> 
> Well, add the crossover to my 1440p club resume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, both monitors have the worst placement for DVI port and power plug. Ever. Why can't they shove the DVI port back out or on the sides?


When did you get the auria? Microcenter will take it back with 30days for any reason.


----------



## CTM Audi

Thinking of getting a shimian. Pixel perfect from red hat for $350 obo the best current going deal?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> When did you get the auria? Microcenter will take it back with 30days for any reason.


no, 30 days is up already. How this happened is that i thought the Auria went dead, did impulse buy of Crossover, then pressed CMOS on my rig and realized its the computer.

im at college anyway, not far from my home, the Auria is going back there.


----------



## Descadent

Alright giving the floaty controls I am garbarge so don't expect any "pro" gameplay. Just showing off 7680x1440 and nvidia surround with c3.

While recording I was gettign 37-42 fps with all settings on high and max textures.

Don't forget to watch in 1080p and yes, there is black bars on the top and bottom in youtube, but really don't have a choice given the videos aspect ratio youtube auto does that.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Thinking of getting a shimian. Pixel perfect from red hat for $350 obo the best current going deal?


I dunno, the Crossover's got a better metal case and is a bit more compact to me. Plus, it has that sexy-looking white back on the case.

Just saying. What's the difference in the Shimians?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yes, there is black bars on the top and bottom in youtube, but really don't have a choice given the videos aspect ratio youtube auto does that.


I don't know how it handles that specific resolution, but when I upload 2560x1080 or 1920x810 it displays full screen on my display, only adding black bars at narrower aspect ratios such as 16:9 or 16:10. Basically the black bars aren't baked into the media but only added as needed. Was your upload 2560x480 or 1920x360? (Fixed a typo, was 1440x480. So many numbers.







)

To expand upon that, on my display fullscreen your video is letter boxed and pillarboxed, if uploaded without the letterbox baked in it should avoid getting pillarboxed and display in a 2560x480 area.

Letterboxed and pillarboxed:


No letterboxing since source is 1920x810 rather than 1920x1080 baked in letterbox:


Not critiquing, just curious if Youtube is borking or if the source video was baked in.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I don't know how it handles that specific resolution, but when I upload 2560x1080 or 1920x810 it displays full screen on my display, only adding black bars at narrower aspect ratios such as 16:9 or 16:10. Basically the black bars aren't baked into the media but only added as needed. Was your upload 1440x480 or 1920x360?


i have no idea. I don't have any fancy smancy video editing software. I just stitched all clips together and let windows movie maker upload it. Every video I have seen of eyefinity/surround has black bars any ways. I guess its because of how wide the aspect ratio is. but if you have an idea of maybe how to get youtube not to show it would be cool, but I think it does it so you can see the whole video.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i have no idea. I don't have any fancy smancy video editing software. I just stitched all clips together and let windows movie maker upload it. Every video I have seen of eyefinity/surround has black bars any ways. I guess its because of how wide the aspect ratio is. but if you have an idea of maybe how to get youtube not to show it would be cool, but I think it does it so you can see the whole video.


See above. Does Youtube go fullscreen across all three displays? Or is it locked to one? If it is restricted to one, this is pretty much a non-issue since I'm the odd man out with my 21:9 AR. The Skyfall trailer also fills the screen for me: 




If you go into thumbnail view in Windows Explorer it should show the dimensions of the source file you uploaded. Here's an example of mine showing both 21:9 and 16:9:



I just grabbed the source 1080p file from Youtube and it does seem they are baked in. I'm guessing WMM defaults to 16:9 output. I'm using *Handbrake* which gives precise control over the output dimensions.

And here is Youtube's article on it, http://support.google.com/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en-GB&answer=132461 More geared for 4:3 in 16:9 but the idea extends to other aspect ratios.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i have no idea. I don't have any fancy smancy video editing software. I just stitched all clips together and let windows movie maker upload it. Every video I have seen of eyefinity/surround has black bars any ways. I guess its because of how wide the aspect ratio is. but if you have an idea of maybe how to get youtube not to show it would be cool, but I think it does it so you can see the whole video.


As for video editing, i recommend Sony Vegas Pro 12 Edit, for $300, or the cheaper Studio versions that's $150. Only difference from Pro and Studio is limit of 10 tracks, and other things, but for the most part, most of the features are there.

It is such a flexible video editing program, that it scares me that why clunkier programs like FCP 7 and Avid are still being used.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> See above. Does Youtube go fullscreen across all three displays? Or is it locked to one? If it is restricted to one, this is pretty much a non-issue since I'm the odd man out with my 21:9 AR. The Skyfall trailer also fills the screen for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go into thumbnail view in Windows Explorer it should show the dimensions of the source file you uploaded. Here's an example of mine showing both 21:9 and 16:9:
> 
> 
> 
> I just grabbed the source 1080p file from Youtube and it does seem they are baked in. I'm guessing WMM defaults to 16:9 output. I'm using *Handbrake* which gives precise control over the output dimensions.
> 
> And here is Youtube's article on it, http://support.google.com/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en-GB&answer=132461 More geared for 4:3 in 16:9 but the idea extends to other aspect ratios.


Well I deleted all the original files because my poor 120gb ssd can only take so much and my 500gb hd is so old and slow it can't write fast enough lol.

so I'm a little confused on deminsions. what would say needs to be the dimensions then that I should upload to try? yes so many numbers. 2560x480? afraid that might ruin it coming down all the way from 7680x1440.

thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> As for video editing, i recommend Sony Vegas Pro 12 Edit, for $300, or the cheaper Studio versions that's $150. Only difference from Pro and Studio is limit of 10 tracks, and other things, but for the most part, most of the features are there.
> 
> It is such a flexible video editing program, that it scares me that why clunkier programs like FCP 7 and Avid are still being used.


yeah I want some vegas no doubt, but as of right now I don't have to much of a need for it. Although I do need it because I have a canon rebel t4i. I just don't want to pay for it


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so I'm a little confused on deminsions. what would say needs to be the dimensions then that I should upload to try? yes so many numbers. 2560x480? afraid that might ruin it coming down all the way from 7680x1440.


Well at 1080p with letter boxing the actual content area is already only 360p tall, so either go for 1920x360 or 2560x480. I mean you could upload 4096x768 but I doubt you or Youtube would enjoy that.







Youtube actually tops out at 2048x1536 for web playback, but up to 4K2K source videos can be uploaded, and then downloaded using a downloader tool. So there's really no reason to upload anything wider than 1920 since you wont get true 2560 width through the web player and the vast majority of people cant be arsed to use a downloader.

*tl;dr:* 1920x360 is your best bet.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I dunno, the Crossover's got a better metal case and is a bit more compact to me. Plus, it has that sexy-looking white back on the case.
> 
> Just saying. What's the difference in the Shimians?


The casing and stands are the only real difference, and then the sub models that add more inputs, speakers, or tempered glass. I can get the Shimian plus a better monoprice stand for about $350.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Well at 1080p with letter boxing the actual content area is already only 360p tall, so either go for 1920x360 or 2560x480. I mean you could upload 4096x768 but I doubt you or Youtube would enjoy that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube actually tops out at 2048x1536 for web playback, but up to 4K2K source videos can be uploaded, and then downloaded using a downloader tool. So there's really no reason to upload anything wider than 1920 since you wont get true 2560 width through the web player and the vast majority of people cant be arsed to use a downloader.
> 
> *tl;dr:* 1920x360 is your best bet.


alright I will try that and we will see what happens. although I'm guessing there won't be 720p or 1080p option on youtube then


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> alright I will try that and we will see what happens. although I'm guessing there won't be 720p or 1080p option on youtube then


It will give all the normal options. It actually goes by width, not height when wider than 16:9. And height not width when narrower. So a 1920x360 upload will have the usual 1080p, 720p etc quality options. And I realized I totally forgot to link my vids, derp. You can see it in action below.





Accidentally made this one 1920x816, so tiny pillar boxes for me as seen in the screenshot a few posts back.





This one is 1920x810 so perfect downsize from 2560x1080.

If you have your desktop set to one spanned display rather than three discrete monitors I'm curious if these will display past the edges of the middle monitor in full screen mode.


----------



## Baasha

Uploading HD video is a really good topic of discussion and probably deserves its own thread.

I too have run into this issue many times. There are some videos that I uploaded at 2560x1600 and at full screen with the "Original" setting for the video chosen, it plays correctly. However, you need a source (monitor) that can actually play video at that resolution.

Multi-monitor videos on YouTube are hopeless. In fact, I have an issue where I can't even fullscreen ANY video on YouTube in Chrome; it always becomes a black screen!







So, the only way for me to play HD video on YouTube is to use the "big box" setting which is the button next to the Fullscreen on the left. Wonder if it's some "Flash Player" issue(?).

Regarding high resolution video, I record my gameplay from a camcorder which is only 1080P. I play games at 5160x2560 but the video of the games are 1080P and that too recorded from a cam. Looks like some illegal "cam-footage". LOL.

Here's a video of Skyrim @ 5160x2560; well, actually 1080P







:


----------



## Descadent

yes sorry everyone for getting off topic. it's zinfinion's fault!







although we were talking in regards to 2560x1440 one way or another lol


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Uploading HD video is a really good topic of discussion and probably deserves its own thread.
> 
> I
> Regarding high resolution video, I record my gameplay from a camcorder which is only 1080P. I play games at 5160x2560 but the video of the games are 1080P and that too recorded from a cam. Looks like some illegal "cam-footage". LOL.


oh i've done that too with my rebel t4i, but I wanted pure footage as an example for crysis 3.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yes sorry everyone for getting off topic. it's zinfinion's fault!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although we were talking in regards to 2560x1440 one way or another lol


My display has ruined EVERYTHING.







I didn't even realize what thread we were in, I thought this was the Surround thread, haha. They all do tend to overlap.


----------



## maarten12100

(you MUST have at least 1 1440p or a higher resolution monitor in order to join the club. Surround is only welcome if a 1440p or a higher resolution monitor is involved)

Kinda weird as Eyefinity or Surround can have higher pixel density(dpi) than a 1440p of 1600p screen.


----------



## zinfinion

That's OK as I wasn't trying to join.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> oh i've done that too with my rebel t4i, but I wanted pure footage as an example for crysis 3.


Did you record Crysis 3 in Surround using FRAPS? What settings did you use? I assume you have 4GB VRAM on your GPUs as do I. However, the moment I hit "record" (F10 for me), the game crashes due to VRAM limitation (LOL.. now we know why we need 6GB of VRAM XD).

It would be funny to get a 4K camcorder and record gameplay at that or higher resolution!







People will probably focus on the dust on the desk and monitors instead of the game then! hahahahha..


----------



## zinfinion

Dxtory or Bandicam using Lagarith Lossless results in a file size about 10x smaller than FRAPS at the same quality. I imagine that could be mighty helpful for 1440p not to mention surround. No idea if it would be better or worse on performance, but worth a shot anyhow, all the details here: http://www.bandicam.com/faqs/vfw-x264-xvid-divx-h264-codec/


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> (you MUST have at least 1 1440p or a higher resolution monitor in order to join the club. Surround is only welcome if a 1440p or a higher resolution monitor is involved)
> 
> Kinda weird as Eyefinity or Surround can have higher pixel density(dpi) than a 1440p of 1600p screen.


What I really want for this club is to help people with 1440p monitor purchases and convince them to get into this world. That's actually why I came up with that 1440p monitor rule.

Since there are clubs for regular surround or eyefinity, having them in this club would beat the purpose a little bit.

@ everyone else

Great SS. I will be adding them tomorrow. Thanks guys


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Dxtory or Bandicam using Lagarith Lossless results in a file size about 10x smaller than FRAPS at the same quality. I imagine that could be mighty helpful for 1440p not to mention surround. No idea if it would be better or worse on performance, but worth a shot anyhow, all the details here: http://www.bandicam.com/faqs/vfw-x264-xvid-divx-h264-codec/


yeah thats what I am using but file size is still big for my 120 ssd 

just got some footage gonna try the 1920x360 thing using handbrake. haven't used handbrake that much other than putting movies on my ipad but we'll see what I can do

edit handbrake throws up errors when adding the avi from dxtory. says unsupported.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Dxtory or Bandicam using Lagarith Lossless results in a file size about 10x smaller than FRAPS at the same quality. I imagine that could be mighty helpful for 1440p not to mention surround. No idea if it would be better or worse on performance, but worth a shot anyhow, all the details here: http://www.bandicam.com/faqs/vfw-x264-xvid-divx-h264-codec/


Hmm... the issue for me is not file size. I have a NAS device with 13TB of space and a 2x Caviar Black 2TB in RAID-0 for recording video. The issue for me is VRAM. Skyrim, for instance, uses about 3500MB of VRAM during gameplay. If I record footage, the memory limit is reached instantaneously and the game crashes. I was able to record BF3 at 7680x1600 back in the day using the "Half size" setting on FRAPS which looks like horse dung.

When the next gen GPUs come out with their respective Classfiied/Lighting/Tsunami blah blah editions with 6GB of VRAM, it would be an awesome test to see if it can record gameplay at full resolution (5160x2560). I think there is too much data for it to buffer at this resolution. Someone who is more technically knowledgeable in this domain can give us the details but my hunch is that it has nothing to do with file size but rather to do with VRAM.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> it would be an awesome test to see if it can record gameplay at full resolution (5160x2560). I think there is too much data for it to buffer at this resolution. Someone who is more technically knowledgeable in this domain can give us the details but my hunch is that it has nothing to do with file size but rather to do with VRAM.


Any particular reason why you want to record full or half size? The max Youtube will show 5160x2560 at in the web player is 1920x952 or 2048x1016. Unless you are recording it for some other reason I don't see much purpose in recording larger than Youtube will display.


----------



## Descadent

zinfinion I got windows movie maker to do custom res of 1920x360 since handbrake didn't like the dxtory lagarith avi for some reason. Will up to youtube here soon.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> zinfinion I got windows movie maker to do custom res of 1920x360 since handbrake didn't like the dxtory lagarith avi for some reason. Will up to youtube here soon.


Sweet.







Handbrake may have flipped out at the width or filesize, I'm no expert on it.


----------



## Descadent

LOL NOPE


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> LOL NOPE










That is the most hilarious thing I have seen all day. I have no idea how Youtube messed that up so poorly. Clearly this matter requires further investigation.


----------



## Descadent

haha it could just be the insane aspect ratio of the original file i guess. guess time to google and see. but here is same video just with normal black boxes.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> haha it could just be the insane aspect ratio of the original file i guess. guess time to google and see. but here is same video just with normal black boxes.




I do believe this to be the problem. That popped up while my 1920x360 was uploading, I'll try a 3840x720 in a minute.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe this to be the problem. That popped up while my 1920x360 was uploading, I'll try a 3840x720 in a minute.


I should throw the 7gb 48:9 full resolution file at em and see how they like it. but nah I'm not waiting for 7gb to upload lol

guess I never got that error because I haven't exceed 16:9 after rendering


----------



## zinfinion

Wooo, success. 3840x720 resolution captured at 1920x360 then run through Handbrake. 1080p option.














Okay, we can let the 1440 club get back to regular proceedings now.







Annnd I totally need triwide now....


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> well... we have an odd pairing here:
> 
> 
> 
> Auria on left, Crossover 27Q (non pivot) on the right.
> 
> I ultimately picked the Crossover since it's a bit more compact while being simpler.
> 
> Well, add the crossover to my 1440p club resume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, both monitors have the worst placement for DVI port and power plug. Ever. Why can't they shove the DVI port back out or on the sides?


I updated your new monitor and the pic bro. Enjoy









@ People with Crysis 3 and Skyrim photos. They are added on the OP...

Also can someone check the 2nd message with the spreadsheets of pictures and tell me if scroll bars are visible and moveable?


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some 1440p Red Orchestra 2 screenshots. The game is a different kind of a FPS if you ask me. And although the multiplayer is not very popular, there are some fun servers to play in. Just dont expect COD or BF3 fluidity.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What I really want for this club is to help people with 1440p monitor purchases and convince them to get into this world. That's actually why I came up with that 1440p monitor rule.
> 
> Since there are clubs for regular surround or eyefinity, having them in this club would beat the purpose a little bit.
> 
> @ everyone else
> 
> Great SS. I will be adding them tomorrow. Thanks guys


I understand but as the 1080 and 1200p ips monitors tend to give more bang for buck.
However I've seen some neat ips monitors just 160 euro lm270wq1


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Wooo, success. 3840x720 resolution captured at 1920x360 then run through Handbrake. 1080p option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we can let the 1440 club get back to regular proceedings now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annnd I totally need triwide now....


oh snap! Let me try that. is it better to upload in 1920x1080 or 3840x720 because my AVIs are actually 3840x720 from dxtory before rendering (because using dxtory at 7680x1440 requires like a hard drive that does 600+ megabytes so I just reduced it to 3840x720)? Black bars going to be there either way. Video may look clearer though.

edit: i take that back windows movie maker says NO to 3840. it can only render max on 1920.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> oh snap! Let me try that. is it better to upload in 1920x1080 or 3840x720 because my AVIs are actually 3840x720 from dxtory before rendering (because using dxtory at 7680x1440 requires like a hard drive that does 600+ megabytes so I just reduced it to 3840x720)? Black bars going to be there either way. Video may look clearer though.


3840x720 is fine. And I presume you meant 1920x360 on the first number. And yes, the letter boxing will still be there on a 16:9, 21:9, or any other display with an aspect ratio less than 48:9, but it will avoid pillar boxing, like so:



And here it is with the desktop set to 3840x720. No letter boxing.



By uploading only the content area and eliminating baked in letter boxing in the source video, you future proof it against any different aspect ratios.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 3840x720 is fine. And I presume you meant 1920x360 on the first number.
> 
> By uploading only the content area and eliminating baked in letter boxing in the source video, you future proof it against any different aspect ratios.


well considering 1920x360 looks like mini me. no I mean 1920x1080 which are what my videos are uploaded as now.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well considering 1920x360 looks like mini me. no I mean 1920x1080 which are what my videos are uploaded as now.


Well it's the same either way on a 16:9 display:



Exact same height whether you upload 1920x1080 or 1920x360.

1920x360 only matters on aspect ratios wider than 16:9. And theoretically it should display across all 3 monitors with no letterboxing if the NV Surround spanned desktop option plays nice with Youtube. Obviously 360p blown up to 1080p or 1440p will look kind of naff, but since Youtube is limited to 1920 wide effectively, not much that can be done about that.



No pillar boxing and greater height.


----------



## Jackeduphard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Oh forgot to ask. This is the 1st Qnix in the club. How is the build quality? How is the stand?
> I will also play Alan Wake sometime. I played it a bit in 1080p, liked it but everything maxed I just got 60fps stable. I am sure I will have to turn of AA in 1440p.


It is great no bleeding on the side of the screen or nothing .,.. no dead pixels and Just epic ... All around


----------



## ChronoBodi

Oh, btw, my i7 3930k with Zotac GTX 580 3GB now powers the Auria, add that GPU to list.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Well it's the same either way on a 16:9 display:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exact same height whether you upload 1920x1080 or 1920x360.
> 
> 1920x360 only matters on aspect ratios wider than 16:9. And theoretically it should display across all 3 monitors with no letterboxing if the NV Surround spanned desktop option plays nice with Youtube. Obviously 360p blown up to 1080p or 1440p will look kind of naff, but since Youtube is limited to 1920 wide effectively, not much that can be done about that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pillar boxing and greater height.


yeah I think what I'm doing now is probably most decent way at least. It's easy too at least. For actual gameplay footage got no choice, but if I use my canon t4i obviously that is 1080 so it appears normal in youtube.

we are just to far advanced for youtube  nice to be ahead of curve on something


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> we are just to far advanced for youtube  nice to be ahead of curve on something


Pretty much. Though I'm off to the side of the curve somewhere.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice vid *zinfinion*


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guy's just a quick question for all the people who has a dual or triple 1440p monitor setup. How do you play a movie on dual screen and game on a dual screen. Do you need to install any software to do this. Well evga got my card today. Well that's what the tracking say's so it should not be to long before i get my replacement. Hopefully by wednesday. And just want to get everything ready by then and test it


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guy's just a quick question for all the people who has a dual or triple 1440p monitor setup. How do you play a movie on dual screen and game on a dual screen. Do you need to install any software to do this. Well evga got my card today. Well that's what the tracking say's so it should not be to long before i get my replacement. Hopefully by wednesday. And just want to get everything ready by then and test it


you just window mode on one screen. at least that's what I do, but I don't really watch anything on my computer other than netflix while working.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you just window mode on one screen. at least that's what I do, but I don't really watch anything on my computer other than netflix while working.


I have done this but no luck. Probably because i don't have the gtx 670 and am using the intel hd 4000. Also one monitor is running now 1080p and the other is running 1440p. Plus at the moment am running one with displayport cable v1.2 and hdmi v1.4 but once i get my gtx 670 will be using displayport cable v1.2 and dvi-d cable since they both give 1440p. Hopefully it works


----------



## BradleyW

What racing game is that?


----------



## zinfinion

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit.


----------



## iARDAs

1440p screenshots of Half Life 2 : Episode 2


----------



## BradleyW

Any other races you can reccommend? Cheers, those shots look great.


----------



## kx11

DmC - 1440p


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Any other races you can reccommend? Cheers, those shots look great.


These would round out my top 5:
Burnout Paradise
Dirt 2
Grid
PURE
Shift 2 Unleashed

More controversial picks just based on general reception or age would be:
Dirt - Old, squirrely handling, super fun though once you get to grips with it.
Dirt 3 - Eww Gymkhana and not enough proper rallying and I am shocked that Gymkhana is in Firefox's dictionary...
NFS Pro Street - Did terrible on Metacritic but it was the first NFS I ever finished, so I suppose that counts for something. Also getting a bit old.
NFS The Run - Short story mode, and well, it has a story mode, with some QTE segments...

That's pretty much it until you get into more hardcore stuff like RaceRoom Racing Experience or Project Cars (which you can't actually get into at the moment since it is now accessible only to supporters). I haven't tried either but I might give RaceRoom a shot.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed on PC... with a special guest character


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is Crysis 3 back to punishing PCs or is it like last time?


As I said, at 1080p 2x 7970 would do probably somewhat okay on max settings. At 1440p with 1 OCd 7950 I got 5 fps maxed out.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed on PC... with a special guest character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have that game on the Wii U. It is absolutely awesome.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I have that game on the Wii U. It is absolutely awesome.


Wii U can not output 1440p right?

I wonder if the next gen consoles will do that.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wii U can not output 1440p right?
> 
> I wonder if the next gen consoles will do that.


nope but wii u can do true 1080p unlike ps3 and 360. and not 1440p for ps4/720... maybe 4k res as it is rumored. but seriously even doubt that considering the barrier of entry into 4k tvs.


----------



## Descadent

Ok. so figured out how to get two videos in 1 today. Here is crysis 3 7680x1440 dual view.









and yes I had to use a controller







so I wasn't in the video like the one I did before with camera. Hope doesn't make anyone dizzy







don't forget 1080p


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Ok. so figured out how to get two videos in 1 today. Here is crysis 3 7680x1440 dual view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes I had to use a controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I wasn't in the video like the one I did before with camera. Hope doesn't make anyone dizzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget 1080p


That's slick.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yeah Descadent, very nice. Our setup looks so alike, same screens with fading LED lights at the back.









AWSOME VID


----------



## CTM Audi

Got my U2713HM today, re-arranged my office area, and rebuilt my rig in a 550D.

The monitor is by far the best monitor Ive had (I used to have a Catleap and an Auria), and well worth the $650. The coating is perfect, whites are really white, everything is vivid, and there is no glare with three bright lights on in this room. I think Ill be keeping this one a very long time


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## nyk20z3

Ordered 1 of these -



http://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/PB278Q/

Now i can finally take advantage of my dual 670 ftw's.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Got my U2313HM today...


Does the U23*13*HM actually exist? I've seen more than a few mentions of it and am trying to track one down for a friend but all I can find is the U23*12*HM which is from summer 2011.


----------



## CTM Audi

Typo, sorry. "7" not "3".


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Ordered 1 of these -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/PB278Q/
> 
> Now i can finally take advantage of my dual 670 ftw's.


Dual 670 will rape anything @ 1440p


----------



## kx11

Witcher 2


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Does the U23*13*HM actually exist? I've seen more than a few mentions of it and am trying to track one down for a friend but all I can find is the U23*12*HM which is from summer 2011.


They are suppose to be coming this year. 2313, u3013, etc. with the 13 being the year of release. The rumors I've been hearing point to release dates being between March and this summer.

Edit: Apparently my info is only correct on the u3013. The u2313 is suppose to be already out? I don't see it on dells website.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> They are suppose to be coming this year. 2313, u3013, etc. with the 13 being the year of release. The rumors I've been hearing point to release dates being between March and this summer.
> 
> Edit: Apparently my info is only correct on the u3013. The u2313 is suppose to be already out? I don't see it on dells website.


No, its just typos. The U2413 is coming very soon, with the U3013. The 13 line up is,
U2413
U2713H and HM
U3013

Dell alternates at least a year for monitor lines, so if there was a 12 year model, there wont be a 13 replacement.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> No, its just typos. The U2413 is coming very soon, with the U3013. The 13 line up is,
> U2413
> U2713H and HM
> U3013
> 
> Dell alternates at least a year for monitor lines, so if there was a 12 year model, there wont be a 13 replacement.


I can't wait for the U3013 is released as I'm hoping it will push down the U3011 to around 700-925 range on a sell to move out old stock. I have no clue why I want a U3011 expect for the fact that I can't think of many reasons to not want it. I don't have the space for 3 monitor setup, only 2. So I'd go with the 30 and my 24 acer for no other reason beyond the fact that it seems like a lot of fun and will give me a excuse to update my rig.


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> As for video editing, i recommend Sony Vegas Pro 12 Edit, for $300, or the cheaper Studio versions that's $150. Only difference from Pro and Studio is limit of 10 tracks, and other things, but for the most part, most of the features are there.
> 
> It is such a flexible video editing program, that it scares me that why clunkier programs like FCP 7 and Avid are still being used.


Apart from the fact that Vegas isn't available for Mac?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Apart from the fact that Vegas isn't available for Mac?


Classmate uses iMovie (I think). It's half SV and half WMV and you can do some pretty good stuff with it.


----------



## bruflot

I know about other alternatives, as I personally prefer Premiere Pro. Although, that wasn't my point -- it was how Chrono referred to Vegas as the alpha omega, and how it scared him that people use FCP over Vegas


----------



## alabrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> No, its just typos. The U2413 is coming very soon, with the U3013. The 13 line up is,
> U2413
> U2713H and HM
> U3013
> 
> Dell alternates at least a year for monitor lines, so if there was a 12 year model, there wont be a 13 replacement.


Correct me if I am wrong but I believe that the real name of the 30" monitor is U3014 and not U3013.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Typo, sorry. "7" not "3".


Oh good, I'm not going insane then.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Classmate uses iMovie (I think). It's half SV and half WMV and you can do some pretty good stuff with it.


just.... no. Yea, you can do basic stuff, but for multicam editing and trying to sync multiple footages at once, it fails at that.

a client of mine tries to do it himself, syncing all footages to one audio track while the camera angles changes (battle rap video) and he can't do it. So i had to do the dirty work and gave him the finished results.




That's Loaded Lux, supposed to be famous, but i digress. iMovie is free consumer software, Sony Vegas/FCP7/Premiere Pro is not, there's a difference.


----------



## bruflot

On a side note, why do you mention FCP 7 instead of the latest version, namely 10?


----------



## amstech




----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> On a side note, why do you mention FCP 7 instead of the latest version, namely 10?


Because that's what they still teach in college classes, FCP 10 threw a lot of wrenches into many editor's workflows with its abrupt shift to a iMovie-like interface. Plus, many features like multicam are not in FCP 10 at launch compared to 7, and at this point, it makes more sense to go to something that's not restricted to overpriced Mac hardware, where Adobe, Avid and Sony are valid options to be used.


----------



## kx11

DmC









AC3


----------



## s1rrah

I have a single GTX 670 4GB at the moment ... (running 2560x1440) and it's pretty decent ... can mostly max things in all my games but find myself cutting out ambient occlusion and FXAA and a few other tweaks to keep things fluid ...

But I'm gonna bet picking up a second GTX 670 4GB in the next week or two to run in SLI (thinking this investment will be better a single one of the new tweaked Kepler cards to be released later this year) ... anyone running 670 4GB's in SLI? How does it compare to your single 670 4GB? I know there's lots of reviews out there but was curious about some real world comments.

The card I'm using now is a Galaxy and since it's very quiet (currently water cooled but the stock fans are also near silent) and so I'll most likely just get a matching card ... in SLI though, I'll most likely run them both with the stock fans as I don't want to buy a second Antec CLC to cool it with (since they run so cool anyway) ...

Any thoughts?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*


Arn't dell monitors fabulous?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*


I like that whole setup







is that a background of illidan?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Arn't dell monitors fabulous?


Indeed. My 2913 is spiffy.


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Arn't dell monitors fabulous?


Indeed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I like that whole setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a background of illidan?


Yep.
I just moved into my new 2013 28X56 Titan Pinnacle and turned one room into my office/gaming room.
I plan on getting 12GB of 2000mhz RAM, another 670 and a 1000W Silent Pro in a couple months for my sig rig, but set for now.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Arn't dell monitors fabulous?


Yes they are.

I don't own one but I have .. and they rock. Solid design all the way around ... hard to find now a days.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I like that whole setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a background of illidan?


oh how I miss that time frame in wow.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> oh how I miss that time frame in wow.


same :'(


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> oh how I miss that time frame in wow.


same :'(


----------



## iARDAs

1440p Screenshots of Kingdom of Amalur : Reckoning


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Indeed. My 2913 is spiffy.


Does it overclock? Have you tested to see if it skips frames?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Does it overclock? Have you tested to see if it skips frames?


75Hz. No skips. Some games are hard locked at 60 but quite a few take advantage of the full 75. I get to deal with both surround and >60Hz issues, yay me.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Thats awesome, that makes the monitor so much more tempting.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Anyone know whats the best driver at the moment for the gtx 670. I should be getting my replacement card on wednesday. Also does anyone know any good atx boards for sli or crossfire or quad,tri cards for around £150 made a mistake of going for a itx build. If only i knew i was gonna build a triple 1440p gaming rig. Will be buying the corsair 900d. But will keep all the parts from my bitfenix prodigy build tho. Since it will cost me to much to upgrade everything now.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Why does 2560x1080 seem so...wrong?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Why does 2560x1080 seem so...wrong?


Because it is...that would either be a super wide and short monitor, or a really pixelated one.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Why does 2560x1080 seem so...wrong?


I was completely on the fence when I ordered and I waited until DELL had a no questions returns period around the holidays just in case I didn't like.

There's no way I can go back to 16:9 now. It's fantastic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Because it is...that would either be a super wide and short monitor, or a really pixelated one.


It's like a wider 23" 1920x1080. And the pixel density is the same as any 23" or 24".


----------



## MKHunt

PB278Q owner checking in late. Run off a GTX 590 with no issues and vsync on (otherwise I get horribad tearing).



Here's a little 1440p PS2 love.


----------



## alabrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> -snip-


That's a pretty neat setup you've got going. Would you mind telling me what wrist rest you are using in that picture? : )


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alabrand*
> 
> That's a pretty neat setup you've got going. Would you mind telling me what wrist rest you are using in that picture? : )


Just the standard wrist rest that comes with any Maxkeyboard Nighthawk keyboard. Doesn't attach, but man oh man is it solid on the desk. Moves much less than my old Zibal 60.


----------



## alabrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Just the standard wrist rest that comes with any Maxkeyboard Nighthawk keyboard. Doesn't attach, but man oh man is it solid on the desk. Moves much less than my old Zibal 60.


It looks incredibly... Comfortable ^.^


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Anyone know whats the best driver at the moment for the gtx 670. I should be getting my replacement card on wednesday. Also does anyone know any good atx boards for sli or crossfire or quad,tri cards for around £150 made a mistake of going for a itx build. If only i knew i was gonna build a triple 1440p gaming rig. Will be buying the corsair 900d. But will keep all the parts from my bitfenix prodigy build tho. Since it will cost me to much to upgrade everything now.


New 313.96 Beta drivers have improvements for the 670.


----------



## itzzjason

can someone show me a screenshot or something comparing 1080p and 1440p on their 27 inch?
i wanna see the difference so i can decide which monitor to buy


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzjason*
> 
> can someone show me a screenshot or something comparing 1080p and 1440p on their 27 inch?
> i wanna see the difference so i can decide which monitor to buy


If you want to see a difference in pixel density, a screen shot wont work. A screen shot is going to be uploaded as just the image in that res. You would need an actual picture.
http://s864.beta.photobucket.com/user/ctmaudi/media/PC Setups/Catleap 27in Monitor/IMG_0395.jpg.html

Those web pages are the same amount of pixels in width. Plus you can see the extra height you gain. The left monitor was a 24in ASUS.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> If you want to see a difference in pixel density, a screen shot wont work. A screen shot is going to be uploaded as just the image in that res. You would need an actual picture.
> http://s864.beta.photobucket.com/user/ctmaudi/media/PC Setups/Catleap 27in Monitor/IMG_0395.jpg.html
> 
> Those web pages are the same amount of pixels in width. Plus you can see the extra height you gain. The left monitor was a 24in ASUS.


Avatar sized pic is indeed not gonna help anyone


----------



## Ninjawithagun

All, here is my request to join the 1440 gaming club. Here is my proof of ownership of a 2560 x 1440 monitor..Overlord Tempest 270OC...sorry if the pic is a bit dark


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Avatar sized pic is indeed not gonna help anyone


Here, multi-monitor (1440 vs 1080) pixel for pixel, made using windows 8 screenshot function.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Avatar sized pic is indeed not gonna help anyone


Didnt know this forum stopped you from linking to photobucket. Every other forum you just put the thumbnail link and they click on it to see full size.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> New 313.96 Beta drivers have improvements for the 670.


Thank you very much


----------



## itzzjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Didnt know this forum stopped you from linking to photobucket. Every other forum you just put the thumbnail link and they click on it to see full size.


so the left is a 24 inch at 1080p and the right is a 27 inch at 1440p?


----------



## Punkbuster

I also wanted to join the club, because 1440p is AWESOME











The left monitor has normal color, it just looks like this because of the angle...


----------



## diobrando89

Just recieved my Yamakasi Catleap Q271 today!
AMAZING!!








I'm using it with an Asus GTX 570.


----------



## revro

any downside to 27'' ASUS LED PB278Q ? i just found about it and it seems to be great for FPS gaming. has low input lag and no ghosting unlike HP ZR2740W i intended to purchase originally.

thank you
revro


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> any downside to 27'' ASUS LED PB278Q ? i just found about it and it seems to be great for FPS gaming. has low input lag and no ghosting unlike HP ZR2740W i intended to purchase originally.
> 
> thank you
> revro


besides the fact that when you purchase it, it will make you awesome, there are no downsides


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> PB278Q owner checking in late. Run off a GTX 590 with no issues and vsync on (otherwise I get horribad tearing).
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little 1440p PS2 love.


Hey there mate. Welcome to the club.







I am loving the keyboard btw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> All, here is my request to join the 1440 gaming club. Here is my proof of ownership of a 2560 x 1440 monitor..Overlord Tempest 270OC...sorry if the pic is a bit dark


Welcome aboard brother.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Didnt know this forum stopped you from linking to photobucket. Every other forum you just put the thumbnail link and they click on it to see full size.


Hey mate. Is this your monitor?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punkbuster*
> 
> I also wanted to join the club, because 1440p is AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left monitor has normal color, it just looks like this because of the angle...


Welcome aboard.







I love the Dell panels a lot.

And yes we are awesome as you say and as the title says. Also as the First OP says









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diobrando89*
> 
> Just recieved my Yamakasi Catleap Q271 today!
> AMAZING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using it with an Asus GTX 570.


Welcome to the club mate.









Your GPU is the 150th Nvidia GPU in the club... Nice landmark 

Therefor you are going to be gifted a GTX 690... ( Not really







)

Enoy your setup. How is the Q271? Mine is the Q270 and i wonder the difference.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> any downside to 27'' ASUS LED PB278Q ? i just found about it and it seems to be great for FPS gaming. has low input lag and no ghosting unlike HP ZR2740W i intended to purchase originally.
> 
> thank you
> revro


I'm really happy with mine, but I can't compare it to the comparable Samsung or Dell models. Games and BluRays both look fantastic.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> any downside to 27'' ASUS LED PB278Q ? i just found about it and it seems to be great for FPS gaming. has low input lag and no ghosting unlike HP ZR2740W i intended to purchase originally.
> 
> thank you
> revro


PWM + ASUS support + ASUS


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'm really happy with mine, but I can't compare it to the comparable Samsung or Dell models. Games and BluRays both look fantastic.


I would echo these sentiments. If you have used any recent tablet without horrific eyestrain (esp. Samsung tabs) you're fine with PWM backlighting and it's a non-issue.


----------



## itzzjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Didnt know this forum stopped you from linking to photobucket. Every other forum you just put the thumbnail link and they click on it to see full size.


so the left is a 24 inch at 1080p and the right is a 27 inch at 1440p?
i'm asking cause i'm deciding on buying 3 monitors. i wanna see if it's worth almost double or triple the price for 1440p. my original idea was 3 monitors, each at 24 inches 1080p max res


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzjason*
> 
> so the left is a 24 inch at 1080p and the right is a 27 inch at 1440p?
> i'm asking cause i'm deciding on buying 3 monitors. i wanna see if it's worth almost double or triple the price for 1440p. my original idea was 3 monitors, each at 24 inches 1080p max res


Are you planning on adding another GPU? Don't count on a single 670 to handle 3x1440p except on the desktop.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> any downside to 27'' ASUS LED PB278Q ? i just found about it and it seems to be great for FPS gaming. has low input lag and no ghosting unlike HP ZR2740W i intended to purchase originally.
> 
> thank you
> revro


PWM, PLS glow, ASUS quality issues. I went with the U2713HM instead, as its currently cheaper ($650 with a $50 gift card on newegg, and got Amazon to match), no PWM, and has slightly better colors and picture quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey mate. Is this your monitor?


Used to be, sold it a while back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzjason*
> 
> so the left is a 24 inch at 1080p and the right is a 27 inch at 1440p?
> i'm asking cause i'm deciding on buying 3 monitors. i wanna see if it's worth almost double or triple the price for 1440p. my original idea was 3 monitors, each at 24 inches 1080p max res


Yes.

Ive done multi screen setups, and used a few 2560 res monitors. Single high res monitor is better to me, and you'll notice a lot of multi screen users switch to single high res.
Less demanding on video cards, no fisheye effect, don't have to worry about spending hours trouble shooting to get games to work properly, etc... And the extra desktop space is well worth it.


----------



## revro

and how about FPS? is there ghosting or bad input lag?

thank you
revro


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Are you planning on adding another GPU? Don't count on a single 670 to handle 3x1440p except on the desktop.


Someone in a different forum tested out 7680x1440 with a single gtx 670 when trying hitman abolution he was getting 10 fps or less. But with older games it was ok but not sure about the fps tho. I would have got the gtx 690 if it only had 4gb rather then 2gb. Since i can have only one card in my case. If only i went with a bigger case. I guess you learn from mistakes


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Ive done multi screen setups, and used a few 2560 res monitors. Single high res monitor is better to me, and you'll notice a lot of multi screen users switch to single high res.
> Less demanding on video cards, no fisheye effect, don't have to worry about spending hours trouble shooting to get games to work properly, etc... And the extra desktop space is well worth it.


i've yet to spend hours trouble shooting( it's pretty much been plug and play), and you have fisheye effect in real life. so gonna have it in games  it honestly hasn't been bad at all in recent games. for older games, flawless widescreen will set you free.

once you go 7680x1440 mind =blown


----------



## diobrando89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Welcome to the club mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your GPU is the 150th Nvidia GPU in the club... Nice landmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therefor you are going to be gifted a GTX 690... ( Not really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Enoy your setup. How is the Q271? Mine is the Q270 and i wonder the difference.


Thanks for the welcome!
Too bad, I was hoping that the prize was at least a quad sli of 690s, but one only will be fine









btw as they have the same LG panel, the only difference between Q271 and Q270 are the connections, i get this one cuz i plan to use it also with ps3


----------



## kx11

Dead Space 3


----------



## BradleyW

Those shots looks good. Wish I had DS3.


----------



## diobrando89

Path Of Exile


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i've yet to spend hours trouble shooting( it's pretty much been plug and play), and you have fisheye effect in real life. so gonna have it in games  it honestly hasn't been bad at all in recent games. for older games, flawless widescreen will set you free.
> 
> once you go 7680x1440 mind =blown


I understand having periphial vision in real life, but adding it a second time in the game, just doubles the effect. If it didnt do it in the game, then you could actually turn your head and look around you, but you cant do that. So you take 3x the hit in video performance, for 1.5x the extra viewing.

SLI + surround = lots of headaches. Single card isnt as bad, but there are still plenty of games that dont work right.

And the guy asking was comparing three 1080P screens to one 2560 screen. Three 2560s dont count, cause you get the best of both


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I understand having periphial vision in real life, but adding it a second time in the game, just doubles the effect. If it didnt do it in the game, then you could actually turn your head and look around you, but you cant do that. So you take 3x the hit in video performance, for 1.5x the extra viewing.


This is precisely why I am so pleased with my 21:9 2560x1080.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> This is precisely why I am so pleased with my 21:9 2560x1080.


A 2560x1440 would be the same thing, just give you more height. I personally dont like super wide screens, as I like the added pixel height to scroll less. I was so tempted to go 30in, but so much money.


----------



## myrtleee34

I have the 1440 crossover hooked up and am gaming Black ops 2. I have 2 2GB 680 evga in sli. Looks like i burn up 1700MB of memory while gaming, does this sound right?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> A 2560x1440 would be the same thing, just give you more height. I personally dont like super wide screens, as I like the added pixel height to scroll less. I was so tempted to go 30in, but so much money.


A 2560x1440 would still be a 16:9 aspect ratio. What I was trying to get across is that 21:9 is far easier to power than a triple 16:9 setup while still giving a wider aspect ratio than a single 16:9. It also avoids fisheye at the extremities since it is only 43% as wide as a triple display setup.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I understand having periphial vision in real life, but adding it a second time in the game, just doubles the effect. If it didnt do it in the game, then you could actually turn your head and look around you, but you cant do that. So you take 3x the hit in video performance, for 1.5x the extra viewing.
> 
> SLI + surround = lots of headaches. Single card isnt as bad, but there are still plenty of games that dont work right.


I have yet to find a game still that doesn't work or can't be fixed by some ini edits that take 2 secs or using flawless widescreen...unless they are some older irrelevant games.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> A 2560x1440 would still be a 16:9 aspect ratio. What I was trying to get across is that 21:9 is far easier to power than a triple 16:9 setup while still giving a wider aspect ratio than a single 16:9. It also avoids fisheye at the extremities since it is only 43% as wide as a triple display setup.


I get what you are saying, but looking at aspect ratio isnt the same as looking at pixels.
At 2560x1080 you are viewing 2560x1440 with 180 pixels cut off the top and bottom of the screen. Either way you still see 2560 pixels wide. So you are seeing less stuff, and its not actually wider.

Reminds me of the people that like 1680x1050 over 1920x1080. Just because 1680x1050 offers more height, doesnt mean you are getting more height in pixels.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> So you are seeing less stuff, and its not actually wider.












1920x1080


2560x1440


2560x1080


Yup. Wider.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> A 2560x1440 would still be a 16:9 aspect ratio. What I was trying to get across is that 21:9 is far easier to power than a triple 16:9 setup while still giving a wider aspect ratio than a single 16:9. It also avoids fisheye at the extremities since it is only 43% as wide as a triple display setup.


Yeah, thats something that I was surprised to see in the videos that I've seen. I really like that aspect ratio. I just wish that Dell would drop the price on it a good bit. The same price as a 27" 2560x1440 display is a bit much imo.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 2560x1440
> 
> 
> 2560x1080
> 
> 
> Yup. Wider.


Look at the distance the camera is from the car...
2560 pixels is still 2560 pixels.

And the 2560x1440 shot isnt showing anything more then the 1920x1080.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Look at the distance the camera is from the car...
> 2560 pixels is still 2560 pixels.


It's the exact same distance. Overlay the 1920x1080 shot in a photo editor. Or I could make them all the same height and then maybe it will make sense for you.





Still wider.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> And the 2560x1440 shot isnt showing anything more then the 1920x1080.


I... I don't even. Clearly the concept of aspect ratios is lost on you.







Perhaps this might help.

Make sure to open them all in new tabs and tab between them to get the full effect. Also, DPI couldn't really be represented, and yes I know 27" 2560x1440 screens have a nicer picture thanks to the denser DPI. This also presumes a fixed FOV. In games where you can change it you can adjust it to come close to or match the 29" while also getting more vertical FOV as well.

Sizes are 23", 24", 27", 29", and 30" in that order:


----------



## CTM Audi

Its manipulating the size of the objects being rendered. Thats why the car appears smaller. If all things were equal, you wouldnt have more width, and you would have less height. Take a solid picture at 2560x1440, if you go to 2560x1080, you have to cut the top and bottom, or smash it to view it all.

I get that games will change everything, but its not equal when the FOV and size of objects are being changed. If you watch a 16:9 movie you are going to have bars, or it will be stretched. Same as if you watch a 21:9 movie on a 16:9 screen.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Its manipulating the size of the objects being rendered. Thats why the car appears smaller. If all things were equal, you wouldnt have more width, and you would have less height. Take a solid picture at 2560x1440, if you go to 2560x1080, you have to cut the top and bottom, or smash it to view it all.
> 
> I get that games will change everything, but its not equal when the FOV and size of objects are being changed. If you watch a 16:9 movie you are going to have bars, or it will be stretched. Same as if you watch a 21:9 movie on a 16:9 screen.


You just don't get it and I'm done bothering trying to explain it. Enjoy being obtuse.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> You just don't get it and I'm done bothering trying to explain it. Enjoy being obtuse.


IDk, maybe Im not seeing it right now after being up for 32 hours, but I dont get how a solid image can not be cropped or stretched when changing the pixels viewing it.


----------



## Descadent

uhhhhhhhhh.... 2560 = 1920?


----------



## Instigator

Hey guys, first time posting here. Just got my Auria monitor from Microcenter and it looks AMAZING coming from a 1200p TN panel.


----------



## Sazexa

It's a wider aspect ratio, but the pixel count and density is lower. So, you're both right, in a sense.

The monitor itself is wider and gives you a sense of a wider field of view, but in all actuality 2560 x 1440 is more pixels you will actually see. More detailed.

27" 2560 x 1440 (16:9) is around 108 pixels per inch.
29" 2560 x 1080 (21:9, I believe) is around 85 pixels per inch, I believe. Significantly less detail, but again, it gives you a sense of "wide" and view field.

But yes, here's a visual representation of the ACTUAL pixels and how the screens resolution really compare.
More detail and space with the 27", the 29" is just aimed at gamers for the "field of view", which you don't actually get. You just perceive to get.

(Didn't mean to make German flag, just happened that way lol)


----------



## ChronoBodi

hmm.... by the 2560x1080 definition, it doesn't count since IARDAS said only 1440p or above, or in other words, your monitor needs at least 3,686,400 pixels to power in order to join this club.

So, you're 921,600 pixels short by going with 2560x1080. Not a whole big jump over 1080p.

anyway.... is Dead Space 3 worth it? or not really with all the microtransactions im hearing about...


----------



## Sazexa

I heard it's good, but graphics are pretty lame. Basically just an Xbox port.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instigator*
> 
> Hey guys, first time posting here. Just got my Auria monitor from Microcenter and it looks AMAZING coming from a 1200p TN panel.


you need to take a picture of that actual monitor with a wordpad stating your screenname.

Anyway, the Auria is awesome, i have it as the monitor for my 3930k rig.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> ...the 29" is just aimed at gamers for the "field of view", which you don't actually get. You just perceive to get.


The problem is you are starting from a flawed presumption. The vast majority of games are Hor+ not Vert-, so the 29" 2560x1080 should be compared to 1920x1080 displays. It is the same height (and pixel density, 98 DPI) as a typical 23" or 24" 1920x1080 display. The difference is that it is 33% wider and this 33% extra width is fully utilized in most games. It is for all intents and purposes the same concept as Eyefinity or Surround but instead of a 48:9 (3x 16:9) aspect ratio it is a 21:9 aspect ratio. I fail to see how this concept is so baffling.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> The problem is you are starting from a flawed presumption. The vast majority of games are Hor+ not Vert-, so the 29" 2560x1080 should be compared to 1920x1080 displays. It is the same height (and pixel density, 98 DPI) as a typical 23" or 24" 1920x1080 display. The difference is that it is 33% wider and this 33% extra width is fully utilized in most games. It is for all intents and purposes the same concept as Eyefinity or Surround but instead of a 48:9 (3x 16:9) aspect ratio it is a 21:9 aspect ratio. I fail to see how this concept is so baffling.


pretty much sums it up. and for the record to some people in this thread, zinfinion isn't trying to "join" he is just hanging out with us.


----------



## bruflot

3360 × 2100











Just showing off the screen real estate.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> 3360 × 2100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: imma reupload
> Just showing off the screen real estate.


that's multi monitor right? There doesn't exist a single monitor with that resolution?


----------



## bruflot

It's my 13" retina Mac, single built-in screen. Apples scaling method is a little weird, as they render everything in 3360x2100 before scaling it down to a custom resolution. Using a third party application, it allows you to set the resolution to 3360x2100 - but still being displayed in 1600p.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Rayman Generations (ok, it's Sonic Generations with Rayman model)


----------



## Hamy144

Some Dayz screenshots, I couldn't use a lot of them since they had foul language in the chat. But here are the rest, always in 1440p


----------



## kx11

Dead space 3 + FOV 6.000


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guy's does anyone know how i can watch movies with dual screen and game with dual screen. I just wanted to test it out but i cant seem to find it anywhere how to do this. Also i got my replacement gtx 670 today. I have hooked up the monitors by dvi-d on both monitors and running 1440p on both monitors from one card. I have also tried hitman absolution in options menu i put 2 monitors but when the game starts only 1 monitor working and the other one has only a black screen. Anyone know how to do this. Also i have the 313.96 drivers installed


----------



## Descadent

window mode. and don't run surround. just use them as two separate displays


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> window mode. and don't run surround. just use them as two separate displays


This, don't run surround/eyefinity
And for AMD people you can run HydraVision with Eyefinity.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> window mode. and don't run surround. just use them as two separate displays


Thanks +rep. just tried hitman and it works only problem is on the main screen i can see the task bar. Also if i do this with movies it does not go all the way like how the game on both screen is full. Where as the movies only half of both screen any idea how to do this with movies thanks


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> This, don't run surround/eyefinity
> And for AMD people you can run HydraVision with Eyefinity.


Thanks +rep. I cant run surround since i don't have triple screen


----------



## diobrando89

RaceRoom Racing Experience


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guy's i got the video to play in dual screen in full screen. If anyone wants to do this then follow this link but make sure you download the old version of vlc player. I have used the version 1.1.0 if you download the new version it wont work

http://windows7themes.net/stretch-videomovie-across-2-monitors.html


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guys got full screen gaming to work on dual screen monitor and it looks amazing. But it will look even more amazing with a triple screen monitor. If anyone wants to know how to do this. Watch this link






just tested out dead space 1 so far and it works. Now i really need to get a 3rd monitor lol


----------



## kakee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys got full screen gaming to work on dual screen monitor and it looks amazing. But it will look even more amazing with a triple screen monitor. If anyone wants to know how to do this. Watch this link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just tested out dead space 1 so far and it works. Now i really need to get a 3rd monitor lol


AMD eyefinity... years for now but play games in two monitors is not worth.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> AMD eyefinity... years for now but play games in two monitors is not worth.


Yeah your right about that you really need 3 monitors. The only problem for me is. I have to buy another case,motherboard and another card plus another monitor to get it to work lol. But will be getting all these parts in a few months tho


----------



## Descadent

Decided to put my monitors in portrait today. Will make video soon as I figure out dxtory for this res to record with out chugging at such high res.

Crysis 3 @ 4230x2560


----------



## kakee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Decided to put my monitors in portrait today. Will make video soon as I figure out dxtory for this res to record with out chugging at such high res.
> 
> Crysis 3 @ 4230x2560












Put my new pictures in future. Just need put back CF and get used to win 8pro


----------



## revro

@Descadent: do you see any bottleneck with such large resolution on your 670s 256bit bus? any fps drops when you game?

thank you
revro


----------



## Descadent

nope. most important thing is raw gpu power. you can have all the bus and vram you want but that doesn't make it faster if your gpu doesn't have appropriate power to utilize more bus and vram. of course my resolution requires 4gb whether it's 4320x2560 or 7680x1440...but i still need more actual power to get back up to 60fps.

depends alot on the game too. some games I can do 100+ fps like dishonored. just all depends on the game. but i never ever have any bottlenecking.

I am ready for next gen nvidia cards though just for that more performance boost


----------



## Joneszilla

Awesome setup Descadent.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I heard it's good, but graphics are pretty lame. Basically just an Xbox port.


I think the graphics are awsome!

Dead space 3 (damn, still shaking after playing 3 hours with creeps!)


----------



## Descadent

Crysis 3 @ 4320x2560 Portrait

don't forget 1080p!


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Crysis 3 @ 4320x2560 Portrait
> 
> don't forget 1080p!


Those bezels hurt every single part of my body









Also a quick question, if I set sRGB profile on my monitor I get white stripes in everything blue. I don't care and won't use this profile, just wondering why is this? Only thing I mind a little about this monitor is that it could have few more quick buttons (atleast hidden behind bezel from side or somewhere). I've got Standart profile with lowered brightness, sharpness etc. on button 1 and Game profile with high brightness and saturation and different colors on button 2. Another 2 buttons would be usefull for switching inputs.

I think I've aced the Game profile, even the Standart looks tons better then any TN







Everything is finally perfect after 2 hours in drivers/osd. Just the annoying backlight bleeding but I guess that's ok by their policy.
Standart

Game


----------



## Skips

I'd like to join! I have a Samsung SyncMaster SA850 powered by a Asus Matrix GTX580.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Those bezels hurt every single part of my body


meh hardly noticeable when playing...your eyes play tricks on you


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> meh hardly noticeable when playing...your eyes play tricks on you


My eyes are good at tricks, but my OCD in not D:

I am jelly of both your setup and your ability to see past the bezels.


----------



## nasmith2000

Please allow myself to introduce.........myself. Nick, here. With his Dell U2711. I type this with no glare on my screen. Yes, some say too much coating on these babies. I say, yeah....a little too much coating. But I still love my Dell. Her name is Dellicious.

May I join? Do I hear a motion?


----------



## diobrando89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Please allow myself to introduce.........myself. Nick, here. With his Dell U2711. I type this with no glare on my screen. Yes, some say too much coating on these babies. I say, yeah....a little too much coating. But I still love my Dell. Her name is Dellicious.
> 
> May I join? Do I hear a motion?


weird gaming station lol








don't you get overheat by putting the case there?


----------



## nasmith2000

yes, it is indeed.







we are cramped for space so I had to make it work. more kids, less room! it's not ideal, but I keep the temp down with a system of three external fans--one of which you can see on top of the case if you look closely, then two below, behind the case. I also modded the cm 690--making room for the rad on the bottom. Soooo, I'm pulling in cold air, letting the hot air rise, and coming out the back and top of the case. The idle temps are between 20-25c, load temps at 4.4 max out at 70-73 while stress testing, but never get past the 60's while gaming. Typically in the 50's.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Please allow myself to introduce.........myself. Nick, here. With his Dell U2711. I type this with no glare on my screen. Yes, some say too much coating on these babies. I say, yeah....a little too much coating. But I still love my Dell. Her name is Dellicious.
> 
> May I join? Do I hear a motion?


why do i get the feeling that desktop is gonna crash onto your monitor? Looks fragile


----------



## nasmith2000

i won't lie and say it hasn't been the subject of some nightmares. however, the shelf itself (the one between case and monitor) is solid, not composite, or junk plywood, and I've taken some steps to reinforce it. Still--like I said, it makes me a little nervous as gravity is as sure as death and taxes. if it does happen, I'll do what any man in my situation would do, blame my wife for having more kids and converting my office into a baby's room. that's only a sick joke, sorry.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

I am aware that the 2B catleaps were the only Korean IPSs to be able to overclock to 120hz, but I'm wondering if anyone here knows about milder overclocks on the current monitors that are widely available (ie. Crossover 27Q LED-P).

How would one test for frame skipping to see if they really overclock to say 75hz?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> I am aware that the 2B catleaps were the only Korean IPSs to be able to overclock to 120hz, but I'm wondering if anyone here knows about milder overclocks on the current monitors that are widely available (ie. Crossover 27Q LED-P).
> 
> How would one test for frame skipping to see if they really overclock to say 75hz?


nope. can't do it. unfortunately, but not a big deal. they are too pretty.

there are overlord's that are 120hz (ugllyy imo) but I've ready about frame skipping with them to push the 120hz though.


----------



## y2kcamaross

The 120hz PCBS are now available for sale by overlord computers, woot!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Ouch, for almost as much as I paid for my display.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> The 120hz PCBS are now available for sale by overlord computers, woot!


meh
Quote:


> Overlord tests each set to ensure they will hit a minimum refresh rate of 96Hz. Refresh rates above 96Hz are also tested, but Overlord Computer does not guarantee your 1440 panel will hit a particular refresh rate.


in other words not guaranteed 120hz or even close to it

glad I didn't wait, I'll continue to enjoy 60hz with no issues


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> The 120hz PCBS are now available for sale by overlord computers, woot!
> 
> 
> 
> meh
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Overlord tests each set to ensure they will hit a minimum refresh rate of 96Hz. Refresh rates above 96Hz are also tested, but Overlord Computer does not guarantee your 1440 panel will hit a particular refresh rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

never said they did, they are just referred to as the 120hz catleaps, I guess I could have been more specific and said the OC PCBs, anyways I can't wait for its arrival







. And most seem to hit over 105hz, which is light-years better than 60, I've been waiting on this bad boy foralmost a year


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I just wish that they didn't cost as much as a 60hz display.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instigator*
> 
> Hey guys, first time posting here. Just got my Auria monitor from Microcenter and it looks AMAZING coming from a 1200p TN panel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skips*
> 
> I'd like to join! I have a Samsung SyncMaster SA850 powered by a Asus Matrix GTX580.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Please allow myself to introduce.........myself. Nick, here. With his Dell U2711. I type this with no glare on my screen. Yes, some say too much coating on these babies. I say, yeah....a little too much coating. But I still love my Dell. Her name is Dellicious.
> 
> May I join? Do I hear a motion?


Hey folks. You guys need to show your monitors with your name on it to join the club









I will be waiting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> The 120hz PCBS are now available for sale by overlord computers, woot!


I am waiting for a 1440p 120hz 3Dvision monitor to upgrade to. Untill than I am keeping my 60 hz Yamakasi









@ everyone else

Thanks for the amazing screenshots. They are all added to the list.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks. You guys need to show your monitors with your name on it to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be waiting.
> 
> *I am waiting for a 1440p 120hz 3Dvision monitor to upgrade to. Untill than I am keeping my 60 hz Yamakasi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ everyone else
> 
> Thanks for the amazing screenshots. They are all added to the list.












we all are, maybe in another 5 years


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> never said they did, they are just referred to as the 120hz catleaps, I guess I could have been more specific and said the OC PCBs, anyways I can't wait for its arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And most seem to hit over 105hz, which is light-years better than 60, I've been waiting on this bad boy foralmost a year


unless you can push the constant 120 fps. doesn't really matter anyways compared to 60hz. and there is still absolutely nothing wrong with 60hz monitors....especially compared to price of 120hz 1080 tn panels and that overlord. it's not like unreal and quake exist anymore.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am waiting for a 1440p 120hz 3Dvision monitor to upgrade to. Untill than I am keeping my 60 hz Yamakasi


cold day in hell for that to happen. i could only imagine the markup a asus/acer 1440p 120hz 3d vision monitor would have if the 1080 3d monitors are so expensive. Not to mention the bandwidth needed for 1440p 3d at 60hz each eye! Maybe in a few years.

I switched from 3d monitor to 1440p anyways. don't miss it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> unless you can push the constant 120 fps. doesn't really matter anyways compared to 60hz. and there is still absolutely nothing wrong with 60hz monitors....especially compared to price of 120hz 1080 tn panels and that overlord. it's not like unreal and quake exist anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold day in hell for that to happen. i could only imagine the markup a asus/acer 1440p 120hz 3d vision monitor would have if the 1080 3d monitors are so expensive. Not to mention the bandwidth needed for 1440p 3d at 60hz each eye! Maybe in a few years.
> 
> I switched for 3d monitor to 1440p anyways. don't miss it.


Yeah I had a 3Dvision monitor prior and dont miss it one bit 

But i would love a 1440p 3D monitor.

My best bet is late 2014 for that. But in all honesty, 2015 is more likely.

I could maybe switch my monitor if there was a native 90hz or so monitor available in the market. Not OCable. Native.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

There are definitely games where I would love to have a higher refresh rate. I'm tempted, thats for sure.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> unless you can push the constant 120 fps. doesn't really matter anyways compared to 60hz. and there is still absolutely nothing wrong with 60hz monitors....especially compared to price of 120hz 1080 tn panels and that overlord. it's not like unreal and quake exist anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold day in hell for that to happen. i could only imagine the markup a asus/acer 1440p 120hz 3d vision monitor would have if the 1080 3d monitors are so expensive. Not to mention the bandwidth needed for 1440p 3d at 60hz each eye! Maybe in a few years.
> 
> I switched from 3d monitor to 1440p anyways. don't miss it.


It completely matters, I have a 120hz monitor, the difference, to me, is staggering


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> It completely matters, I have a 120hz monitor, the difference, to me, is staggering


went from 120hz 3d to 3 1440p 60hz. don't miss it 1 bit. I forgot what it's like after the second I saw 1440p. like i said there aren't any twitch games like quake or unreal anymore to really take advantage. sure you can feel the difference somewhat in fps's, but if that's worth paying a whole lot more to still show the same picture then sure. that's your prerogative

there is still a difference between oc 120hz and native 120hz


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> It completely matters, I have a 120hz monitor, the difference, to me, is staggering
> 
> 
> 
> went from 120hz 3d to 3 1440p 60hz. don't miss it 1 bit. I forgot what it's like after the second I saw 1440p. like i said there aren't any twitch games like quake or unreal anymore to really take advantage. sure you can feel the difference somewhat in fps's, but if that's worth paying a whole lot more to still show the same picture then sure. that's your prerogative
> 
> there is still a difference between oc 120hz and native 120hz
Click to expand...

no, 120hz is 120hz, now if you're saying there's a difference between 120hz ips and 120hz tn then sure


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> no, 120hz is 120hz, now if you're saying there's a difference between 120hz ips and 120hz tn then sure


not true in all cases. because of frame skipping to achieve 120hz


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> no, 120hz is 120hz, now if you're saying there's a difference between 120hz ips and 120hz tn then sure
> 
> 
> 
> not true in all cases. because of frame skipping to achieve 120hz
Click to expand...

uh frame skipping aren't real 120hz so that's irrelevant, these don't frame skip


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> uh frame skipping aren't real 120hz so that's irrelevant, these don't frame skip


ok you got my exact point then. besides no guarantee you get more than 96hz. which isn't 120hz on those pcb's specifically


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> uh frame skipping aren't real 120hz so that's irrelevant, these don't frame skip
> 
> 
> 
> ok you got my exact point then.
Click to expand...

you had no point, the ones that frame skip aren't 120hz, that's like saying tvs are real 120hz


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> uh frame skipping aren't real 120hz so that's irrelevant, these don't frame skip
> 
> 
> 
> ok you got my exact point then. besides no guarantee you get more than 96hz. which isn't 120hz on those pcb's specifically
Click to expand...

Nope no guarantee, even it was a max of 96hz I'd still buy it because its still superior to 60hz, I run my catleap @66hz now and even that metre 6hz I can feel, and some of these pcbs [email protected] 125+hz


----------



## y2kcamaross

.


----------



## navynuke499

I would like to be added. Its just a phone picture but i hope this works. Asus PB278Q with a GTX 670 FTW 4GB


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Asus PB278Q ...


How do you like it?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Nope no guarantee, even it was a max of 96hz I'd still buy it because its still superior to 60hz, I run my catleap @66hz now and even that metre 6hz I can feel, and some of these pcbs [email protected] 125+hz


that part's in your head lol. no sense in going back and forth about it though


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that part's in your head lol. no sense in going back and forth about it though


Definitely.
120hz is cool, but overrated.
Locking games at 60FPS still looks and runs real damn smooth.
I had a 120hz panel.. very cool, but gaming at 1440p/1600p is far superior.

The answer?
120hz 1440p monitors!

As far as 3DS/Eyefinity, the splits between the screens drive me nuts.
Thats just me though.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> Definitely.
> 120hz is cool, but overrated.


I disagree, have you spent any significant time with a 120hz display?

I don't think that its worth using a tn panel just for the higher refresh rate and I'm not so sure that I'll pay $265 for an overclockable pcb but it is nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that part's in your head lol. no sense in going back and forth about it though


I don't know what point you're trying to make but you don't seem to know what you're talking about.


----------



## nagle3092

Got my U2713HM yesterday, god its so nice to have an Ultra sharp again.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks. You guys need to show your monitors with your name on it to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be waiting.


Boom. Here it is. Thanks!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> Definitely.
> 120hz is cool, but overrated.
> Locking games at 60FPS still looks and runs real damn smooth.
> I had a 120hz panel.. very cool, but gaming at 1440p/1600p is far superior.
> 
> The answer?
> 120hz 1440p monitors!
> 
> As far as 3DS/Eyefinity, the splits between the screens drive me nuts.
> Thats just me though.


we ARE talking about 120hz 1440p monitors, what are YOU talking about?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that part's in your head lol. no sense in going back and forth about it though


Considering I can tell when the framerate has changed to 60hz and I go into my resolutions and confirm that the refresh rate has changed to 60, not sure how that would be in my head


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I disagree, have you spent any significant time with a 120hz display?
> 
> I don't think that its worth using a tn panel just for the higher refresh rate and I'm not so sure that I'll pay $265 for an overclockable pcb but it is nice.
> I don't know what point you're trying to make but you don't seem to know what you're talking about.


excuse me.... you think 6hz makes a dang bit of difference?







and I don't see you trying to bring anything to conversation with any knowledge
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Considering I can tell when the framerate has changed to 60hz and I go into my resolutions and confirm that the refresh rate has changed to 60, not sure how that would be in my head


so you can see difference in 60fps to 66fps... congrats?









I see no point in discussing this further.


----------



## Descadent

I was bored tonight.

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit @ 4320x2560 Portrait


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> I would like to be added. Its just a phone picture but i hope this works. Asus PB278Q with a GTX 670 FTW 4GB


Yep it works.

Welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my U2713HM yesterday, god its so nice to have an Ultra sharp again.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Normally there needs to be a name on the monitor to verify ownership, but as a rule I respect people with high reps, so welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Boom. Here it is. Thanks!


Perfect....Welcome to the club bro









@ Descadent

Added the pics. Nice job...


----------



## _REAPER_

I went ahead and purchased a Asus PB278Q will have it posted tomorrow when it arrives.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> How do you like it?


its awesome. coming from a tn panel, the colors and viewing angle are amazing


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guys need some advice form you guys. As you guy's know am new to pc gaming and stuff. and wanted to know for your desktop color settings on nvidia control panel do you use. Other applications control color settings or do you use nvidia settings. If you use nvidia settings whats your settings


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> its awesome. coming from a tn panel, the colors and viewing angle are amazing


Nice, I'm very happy with my Asus as well.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys need some advice form you guys. As you guy's know am new to pc gaming and stuff. and wanted to know for your desktop color settings on nvidia control panel do you use. Other applications control color settings or do you use nvidia settings. If you use nvidia settings whats your settings


I used to set Digital Vibrance to 75% before

but now I leave everything at default.

I think my IPS panel looks much better that way.

I don't mess with Nvidia Control panel as I love the colors as it is.

But people's taste will differ


----------



## Savumg

Please add me to the club
Asus PB278Q


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I used to set Digital Vibrance to 75% before
> 
> but not I leave everything at default.
> 
> I think my IPS panel looks much better that way.
> 
> I don't mes with Nvidia Control panel as I love the colors as it is.
> 
> But people's taste will differ


Thanks for letting me know. Its just this stuff is all new to me. I normally use the other application control color settings ticked. So i should just tick the. use nvidia settings right and just leave it like that and use the settings of the monitor


----------



## Cloudz00x

Been managing other threads, but must say Descadent put me on this thread. So here are my pics of the setup and rigs.
6x CrossOver 27Q LED-P 2560x1440p


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Been managing other threads, but must say Descadent put me on this thread. So here are my pics of the setup and rigs.
> 6x CrossOver 27Q LED-P 2560x1440p




Amazing setups man.

I am speechless.

Normally I require names written on the monitor, but Descadent is a verified and valued member of the community, if he can vouch for you than I will just add you.

But please tell me everything you have so I can list them right. 

I will add other folks later tonight as well.


----------



## Descadent

he's legit or really good at photoshop lol

and cloud how is the quad sli treating you with 7680x1440? Curious to know compared to my sli 670s. Our resolution is a rare breed to find comparisons too.


----------



## diobrando89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Been managing other threads, but must say Descadent put me on this thread. So here are my pics of the setup and rigs.
> 6x CrossOver 27Q LED-P 2560x1440p


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing setups man.
> 
> I am speechless.
> 
> Normally I require names written on the monitor, but Descadent is a verified and valued member of the community, if he can vouch for you than I will just add you.
> 
> But please tell me everything you have so I can list them right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add other folks later tonight as well.


Cool thanks.
6x CrossOver 27Q LED-P 2560x1440p
4 Way SLI Evga GTX 680 Classifieds
3 way SLi Evga GTX 680's Reference
3 monitors per gpu setup


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Cool thanks.
> 6x CrossOver 27Q LED-P 2560x1440p
> 4 Way SLI Evga GTX 680 Classifieds
> 3 way SLi Evga GTX 680's Reference
> 3 monitors per gpu setup


hah! Amazing and will be added 

Quick question.

What do you do in life? I mean are you a game programmer? reviewer? or is this just a hobby?


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> he's legit or really good at photoshop lol
> 
> and cloud how is the quad sli treating you with 7680x1440? Curious to know compared to my sli 670s. Our resolution is a rare breed to find comparisons too.


Quad Sli is nice. Funny someone randomly PM'd me the same question. I got the Legacy cards with the evbot port. 4 Way SLi OC'd to 1300mhz-1400mhz not reaching temps above 60c on full load.
I'm still ranging very good fps even with AA on at max or just enabled at 4x. MXAA and TXAA enabled also. Usually just for arguments sake cause I can notice the difference AA is on at 4x depending on game.
The main gaming rig is down for a bit and currently working on this DD torture rack for NAS/Media/24/7 Foldling setup.


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> hah! Amazing and will be added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> What do you do in life? I mean are you a game programmer? reviewer? or is this just a hobby?


Sponsored by some companies, through some random reviews of products I did. Luck really comes down to it for that.cause they contacted me
National Guard Military, 7 years running. been on active duty and through 1 tour.
Everything's been going my way and in the financial standards I'm not really hindered. I know how to manage money effectively and efficiently.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

LOL nice, have you tried 3x2L eyefinity (7680x2880) with them? (assuming you have an AMD card to do it on)


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Sponsored by some companies, through some random reviews of products I did. Luck really comes down to it for that.cause they contacted me
> National Guard Military, 7 years running. been on active duty and through 1 tour.
> Everything's been going my way and in the financial standards I'm not really hindered. I know how to manage money effectively and efficiently.


jesus.... all that moola to have two separate SLI rigs...

BTW, how supported is tri or quad SLI in games?


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> LOL nice, have you tried 3x2L eyefinity (7680x2880) with them? (assuming you have an AMD card to do it on)


Wish I could but the only AMD card I got laying around is a XFX 6950 and I don't think it would be up to the job with 6 2560x1440 monitors.


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> jesus.... all that moola to have two separate SLI rigs...
> 
> BTW, how supported is tri or quad SLI in games?


Most games support 2/3 way SLI.
4 Way is more enthusiast and for benchmarking, it does help in games and surround via performance/fps since the work is now being spread between 4 cards. So think of it this way in a 2 way SLI,you have both cards sharing the work and 1 card working on physx.. In 3 Way all 3 cards share the work and 1 is working specifically on physx. Now 4 way all 4 cards sharing the work and 1 card working on physx. Really just makes it easier across the board.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Wish I could but the only AMD card I got laying around is a XFX 6950 and I don't think it would be up to the job with 6 2560x1440 monitors.


you would have an amd that has a combination of at least two dl dvi ports and 4 dp ports or more. and then you would have to have 4+ dp to dl-dvi ACTIVE adapter for each monitor... since all monitors have to be plugged into 1 amd card unlike nvidia where you can spread connections across multiple monitors. then have 3-4 amd cards to power it all.

would be INSANE. but INSANE on the wallet too


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you would have an amd that has a combination of at least two dl dvi ports and 4 dp ports or more. and then you would have to have 4+ dp to dl-dvi ACTIVE adapter for each monitor... since all monitors have to be plugged into 1 amd card unlike nvidia where you can spread connections across multiple monitors. then have 3-4 amd cards to power it all.
> 
> would be INSANE. but INSANE on the wallet too


Descadent, which Nvidia cards can run more than 3 monitors in Surround?


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Been managing other threads, but must say Descadent put me on this thread. So here are my pics of the setup and rigs.
> 6x CrossOver 27Q LED-P 2560x1440p


Mind blown. Fantastic setup!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Descadent, which Nvidia cards can run more than 3 monitors in Surround?


none that's why I said he would have to go amd.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Holy crap Cloudz00x last time i saw your review on evga forums and pics of your triple monitor setup was hear. And now you have 6 *** that's some crazy **** hear lol. And hear i am looking at Descadent triple monitor and thinking i need to buy another one for my triple monitor setup and you show me 6 lol. Nice setup man


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Been managing other threads, but must say Descadent put me on this thread. So here are my pics of the setup and rigs.
> 6x CrossOver 27Q LED-P 2560x1440p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh my glob







One of a kind setup you've got there...very nice.

Now I feel kind of worthless posting my upgrade to push my Crossover 27Q....but oh well.








It was a good deal I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Sazexa

Those GTX 690's are pretty. I just wish there were more versions out, that didn't have "GeForce GTX" written right on the side. At least not in green. Here's the two cards I'm upgrading to soon.


----------



## Descadent

just wished it was 4gb!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Those GTX 690's are pretty. I just wish there were more versions out, that didn't have "GeForce GTX" written right on the side. At least not in green. Here's the two cards I'm upgrading to soon.


Those are some nice 680's! You running surround?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just wished it was 4gb!


Indeed. But, with a single Crossover....the 2GB will be enough.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice GTX 690 *Mike*







(pictures are really NICE!)

Oh my god ... nice cards *Sazexa*


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice GTX 690 *Mike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pictures are really NICE!)
> 
> Oh my god ... nice cards *Sazexa*


Thank you KaRLiToS....first time owning a DSLR...doing the best I can with it.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you would have an amd that has a combination of at least two dl dvi ports and 4 dp ports or more. and then you would have to have 4+ dp to dl-dvi ACTIVE adapter for each monitor... since all monitors have to be plugged into 1 amd card unlike nvidia where you can spread connections across multiple monitors. then have 3-4 amd cards to power it all.


Didn't realise that, but still - someone has to do it soon. I just figured out that at 60fps it's a bit over a gigapixel per second. Lol.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Nvidia can keep their microstutter-in-a-card, I shall await the Titan with bated breath.


Actually that card has some sort of hardware frame metering and it apparently works very well.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Nvidia can keep their microstutter-in-a-card, I shall await the Titan with bated breath.
> 
> The construction of that card looks nice though. I like the 'windows', the way you can see right into the heatsink to check on the dust situation. That's one thing I've always missed since the 7900GTX.


I've run it through several different games so far this evening, it's doing just fine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Actually that card has some sort of hardware frame metering and it apparently works very well.


This.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Those are some nice 680's! You running surround?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Oh my god ... nice cards *Sazexa*


Not, not surround. Not yet, anyways. After those two come in, I might just get a better power supply, picture a third 680 of the same kind, and consider grabbing two more U2711's. 7,680 x 1440 would REALLY be useful for some of the things I do, not to mention the awesome gaming aspect.

And why thank you KaRLiToS, but compared to your famous system it's quite humble.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thank you KaRLiToS....first time owning a DSLR...doing the best I can with it.


just got a DSLR as well. quite a learning experience.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Actually that card has some sort of hardware frame metering and it apparently works very well.


Good to see you here, Baba.


----------



## kx11

AvP - DX11


----------



## _REAPER_

Can I join the CLUB? Here is a pic of my Asus


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Holy crap Cloudz00x last time i saw your review on evga forums and pics of your triple monitor setup was hear. And now you have 6 *** that's some crazy **** hear lol. And hear i am looking at Descadent triple monitor and thinking i need to buy another one for my triple monitor setup and you show me 6 lol. Nice setup man


Thanks MrKay. I have yet to update the evga forums with the build setup. Really wanted to wait till everything is completely done


----------



## rjames1295

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Can I join the CLUB? Here is a pic of my Asus


You're gonna need to open a notepad with your name on it and take a picture to be added.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Can I join the CLUB? Here is a pic of my Asus
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


add your name please as op requests.


----------



## mikeseth

*You can update the GPU next to my name in the spreadsheet with the ZOTAC GTX 670 Reference.*

That's what I'm using in my Mac Pro (see sig).


----------



## Descadent

woah. hows the performance with that card on mac. I thought there wasn't driver support? I don't keep up with apple.


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> woah. hows the performance with that card on mac. I thought there wasn't driver support? I don't keep up with apple.


With Mountain Lion, they added support for NVIDIA 6xx series GPU's. On the Mac Pro, the 660 Ti, 670 and 680 work just fine. The only slight downside with a PC card is that there is no boot screen with an Apple logo, so the monitor turns on when it's at the login window.

For acceleration in Adobe programs, Final Cut Pro, DaVinci etc. you have to download the CUDA driver from the NVIDIA website. It's a simple install like any other mac app. I use this machine for photo and video work. I have two video cards in it currently, the Apple branded GT120 and a REFERENCE GTX 670. When I'm working with DaVinci, I hook up my monitor to the GT120 so it acts like a GUI Card and lets the GTX 670 do all the live video processing.

Aside from when I'm using DaVinci, I use the GTX 670 as the daily driver.


----------



## Descadent

heh. well how about that


----------



## AMC

Ahhhh. Still on the fence of getting rid of my u2711's for the u2713. The anti glare is sooo much better.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjames1295*
> 
> You're gonna need to open a notepad with your name on it and take a picture to be added.


I am deployed right now my wife took the pics the monitor arrived today. If you look at the REAPER next to the monitor that can serve as the Notepad cant it.


----------



## ChronoBodi

My i7 3930k + gtx 580 setup









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diobrando89

F1 2012
graphic modded thanks to http://www.racedepartment.com
can't figure out how my GTX570 can handle ultra settings with those graphic mods


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> If you look at the REAPER next to the monitor that can serve as the Notepad cant it.


For a guy who's deployed, I would think so...


----------



## PunchlinePro

Can you Add Me.

Monitor: Crossover 3020MDP 2560x1600 (left) ASUS PA246Q 1920x1200 (right)
Video Card: GTX 580 Sli


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunchlinePro*
> 
> Can you Add Me.
> 
> Monitor: Crossover 3020MDP 2560x1600 (left) ASUS PA246Q 1920x1200 (right)
> Video Card: GTX 580 Sli


I have the ASUS and I'm saving for the 30"!


----------



## Skips

I posted before, but didn't include a name tag in the pic. Anyways, here's my Samsung SA850(1440P). It's powered off of a GTX 580. Can I join the club now?


----------



## _REAPER_

It would be much appreciated if you could give me an acceptation to the policy I will post the screen with notepad when I get out of AFG.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savumg*
> 
> Please add me to the club
> Asus PB278Q


Welcome to the club buddy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Been managing other threads, but must say Descadent put me on this thread. So here are my pics of the setup and rigs.
> 6x CrossOver 27Q LED-P 2560x1440p


I added you since you have been referred by a verified member of the club. Once again hell of a setup







Enjoy bro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Oh my glob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of a kind setup you've got there...very nice.
> 
> Now I feel kind of worthless posting my upgrade to push my Crossover 27Q....but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good deal I couldn't pass up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Can I join the CLUB? Here is a pic of my Asus


Great GPU buddy. I updated it in the OP









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth*
> 
> *You can update the GPU next to my name in the spreadsheet with the ZOTAC GTX 670 Reference.*
> 
> That's what I'm using in my Mac Pro (see sig).


Just did that. I never knew it could be done  Enjoy the 670 ... Sorry a dumb question as I am not familiar with Mac, are you still limited to the games that are only available in Mac?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My i7 3930k + gtx 580 setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


I have a totally different setup written for you in the OP.

Auria + Crossover with a 660Ti.

Should I change all of these info?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunchlinePro*
> 
> Can you Add Me.
> 
> Monitor: Crossover 3020MDP 2560x1600 (left) ASUS PA246Q 1920x1200 (right)
> Video Card: GTX 580 Sli


First 30 inch 1600p Korean monitor of the club.

How happy are you? How is the overall performance of the Korean 1600p monitors?

I always wondered.

Anyway. Welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skips*
> 
> I posted before, but didn't include a name tag in the pic. Anyways, here's my Samsung SA850(1440P). It's powered off of a GTX 580. Can I join the club now?


Last but not least, welcome to the club









@ everyone else

I added the pictures to the OP as well.

We had lots of 580s in the last update.

Crossover now is the most used monitor in the club. (thanks to Cloudz00x's extravagant setup with 6 Crossovers)

680 is still the most popular GPU in the club again thanks to Cloudz00x's 7x GTX 680s. 

Funny thing is GTX 680 is almost on par with total number of ATI Gpus in the club.

I find it very interesting as benchmarks indicate that ATI GPUs are perhaps a bit better in FPS on 1440p.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> It would be much appreciated if you could give me an acceptation to the policy I will post the screen with notepad when I get out of AFG.


Yeah I added you bro, dont worry.

Yes it is required to have a picture with the name, but if anyone is not able to do that due to some reason, than I will just let it slide.









Be safe bro.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I added you bro, dont worry.
> 
> Yes it is required to have a picture with the name, but if anyone is not able to do that due to some reason, than I will just let it slide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be safe bro.


Thank you sir.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Please help me in choosing a 1440p monitor. I think its out of the following.

*Asus PB278Q* - Matte finish just like my Asus VG278H's. Colors may be an issue. Can be used in portrait mode = 650 Aud.
*Samsung S27A850T* - Older model that can be used in portrait = Cheap at $559 Aud
*Samsung LS27B970D* - Its a Newer version of the 850t. Good color and LINUS highly rates it. And his previous Favorite was the older 850t = $1000 - $1250 Aud
*Dell U2713H* - Matte finish but not as bad as the old U2711. Will the lag be ok to game. Can be used in portrait mode = around $900 Aud + 3 years warranty.
I was looking at the 30" new LG and the new Dell but think the 16:10 will be annoying. especially after gaming in surround to having less width than 16:9. (am i getting this right? or is it just mor height?)

Attributes in order of importance!

1. 2560 x *1440p+* Res!
2. Low Lag
3. Good Color
4. Quality that will last
5. Looks

I need people to come forward with what they own and what works for them and the games they play. Im looking at DayZ, Chivalry, Simcity, NBA 2k13, FIFA13 and a little BF3. I have never played Crysis so i may try them out some time.

Thanks guys and i appreciate your time and thoughts!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Please help me in choosing a 1440p monitor. I think its out of the following.
> 
> *Asus PB278Q* - Matte finish just like my Asus VG278H's. Colors may be an issue. Can be used in portrait mode = 650 Aud.
> *Samsung S27A850T* - Older model that can be used in portrait = Cheap at $559 Aud
> *Samsung LS27B970D* - Its a Newer version of the 850t. Good color and LINUS highly rates it. And his previous Favorite was the older 850t = $1000 - $1250 Aud
> *Dell U2713H* - Matte finish but not as bad as the old U2711. Will the lag be ok to game. Can be used in portrait mode = around $900 Aud + 3 years warranty.
> I was looking at the 30" new LG and the new Dell but think the 16:10 will be annoying. especially after gaming in surround to having less width than 16:9. (am i getting this right? or is it just mor height?)
> 
> Attributes in order of importance!
> 
> 1. 2560 x *1440p+* Res!
> 2. Low Lag
> 3. Good Color
> 4. Quality that will last
> 5. Looks
> 
> I need people to come forward with what they own and what works for them and the games they play. Im looking at DayZ, Chivalry, Simcity, NBA 2k13, FIFA13 and a little BF3. I have never played Crysis so i may try them out some time.
> 
> Thanks guys and i appreciate your time and thoughts!


I believe you are best off with the ASUS. The only problem with it is it has PWM Lighting. It flickers like a CRT and can hurt your eyes.

Edit: 16:10 just adds more height. 2560x1600.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I just found this monitor the *HP ZR2740w v2*

Wow!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Please help me in choosing a 1440p monitor. I think its out of the following.
> 
> *Asus PB278Q* - Matte finish just like my Asus VG278H's. Colors may be an issue. Can be used in portrait mode = 650 Aud.
> *Samsung S27A850T* - Older model that can be used in portrait = Cheap at $559 Aud
> *Samsung LS27B970D* - Its a Newer version of the 850t. Good color and LINUS highly rates it. And his previous Favorite was the older 850t = $1000 - $1250 Aud
> *Dell U2713H* - Matte finish but not as bad as the old U2711. Will the lag be ok to game. Can be used in portrait mode = around $900 Aud + 3 years warranty.
> I was looking at the 30" new LG and the new Dell but think the 16:10 will be annoying. especially after gaming in surround to having less width than 16:9. (am i getting this right? or is it just mor height?)


if you aren't considering koreans, Asus imo.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> if you aren't considering koreans, Asus imo.


whats your monitors like gaming?

what games do u play?

is there any input lag?

pros / cons?

only reason i havent got or looked at a korean is i dont understand whats good or not. to many options?


----------



## nagle3092

U2713HM is the one I have and recommend. I don't notice any input lag and regularly play a lot of fps.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> whats your monitors like gaming?
> 
> what games do u play?
> 
> is there any input lag?
> 
> pros / cons?
> 
> only reason i havent got or looked at a korean is i dont understand whats good or not. to many options?


no lag no cons, super cheap. I play just about everything. Take a look at monitor section in the forum there is a dedicated thread for each korean monitor


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunchlinePro*
> 
> Can you Add Me.
> 
> Monitor: Crossover 3020MDP 2560x1600 (left) ASUS PA246Q 1920x1200 (right)
> Video Card: GTX 580 Sli


How do you like that 30"? Gaming, color, build quality?


----------



## quadx

As far as FPS games go, IMO it is better to game on a 22" monitor as opposed to 30". With my U3011, I have to move my eyes to the corner/sides of the screen to see something. That fraction of a second will get me killed, even though I am elite (hahah).


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this monitor the *HP ZR2740w v2*
> 
> Wow!


More like wow, TFT Central's input lag numbers are pure bollocks once in a while. Look it up on prad.de. Or just read my post about it: *www.overclock.net/t/1344902/s27b970d-thoughts/0_50#post_19033777*

Also, do you mean the Dell U2713H or the Dell U2713HM? The H is the wide gamut version, and is probably not what you had intended. The HM is likely what you wanted.

As for 30" and 16:10, you will get more vertical pixels which can be nice on the desktop, but it will narrow the aspect ratio meaning you will see less in most games. I have a comparison of aspect ratios and physical dimensions here: *www.overclock.net/t/1347281/tr-asus-shows-super-wide-29-21-9-144hz-24-16-9-displays/0_50#post_19002833* Pay attention to the in-game monitors and how they get clipped on the 24" and 30" display.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Got another Monitor...... CrossOver 27Q LED-P driven by two HD Diamond 7970's..... Please update & thanks!


----------



## Descadent

where's the 2nd and 3rd then?!


----------



## Shiftstealth

GTX 680, add me please.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> where's the 2nd and 3rd then?!


Misread my post or maybe I should be clearer. I got another brand of 1440P


----------



## Hamy144

Some Planetside 2 Screenshots. Eveything on high with one 7950 @ 1270core


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Misread my post or maybe I should be clearer. I got another brand of 1440P


ok where's the 3rd then!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> ok where's the 3rd then!


What do I need three monitors for?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> What do I need three monitors for?


why not?


----------



## Descadent

here is Counter Strike GO at 4320x2560 Portrait


----------



## myrtleee34

with 3 monitors, do you actually see MORE of the game? is it an advantage having multiple monitors?


----------



## Descadent

when in landscape yes. not in portrait with 3 monitors. If I had 5 monitors in portrait then yes. I would also be broke and divorced if I had 5 1440p monitors and the graphics cards to power it all.


----------



## myrtleee34

are there any comparison shots of 1 monitor vs 3 monitor?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> are there any comparison shots of 1 monitor vs 3 monitor?


everywhere...

just go back a couple of pages there are hundreds of screenshots in this thread. and videos. what you see in middle monitors is all you see on a regular setup.

here is an example:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Ok. so figured out how to get two videos in 1 today. Here is crysis 3 7680x1440 dual view.


----------



## kx11

Aliens : colonial Marines


----------



## Descadent

WOAH
WAIT A MINUTE

ALIENS?!

it ain't tomorrow yet!!!

you live in the FUUTURE?!

dieing to read reviews/opinions. word of the street it sucks since it leaked on xbox couple days ago.


----------



## kx11

well i think it's unlocked for everybody now

anyway it's an ugly game , if it was little more uglier i'd call it indie action shooter


----------



## Descadent

Available: February 12th, 2013
This game will unlock in approximately 8 hours

I played it at pax east. Just ready to see how actual thing turns out


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> WOAH
> dieing to read reviews/opinions.












Nope, nothing to see here.


----------



## Descadent

hahhaha!


----------



## hatlesschimp

I just bought a refurb Samsung 970D $540 Aud. Retail if you can find one is $1300 Aud

Comes with a 1 year warranty.

The way i see it i could take a risk and buy a rejected IPS panel korean monitor or the Samsung refurb that has been brought back up to scratch and passed a respected QC.

It could be here by the end of the week. I will post more comments when it arrives.


----------



## Sazexa

Guys, do you all think new U2711's will be available at the end of this year? It's only, what, two or three years old? I know the U2713HM was released but the U2711 should still be in production for SOME time, right?

I plan on grabbing two more, but won't be able to do so until the end of the year.


----------



## Descadent

i doubt it, you best bet would be used at that point


----------



## _REAPER_

Watching this thread makes me wish I was home from this deployment already.


----------



## nasmith2000

I had to google search Adriana Lima (I stopped dating supermodels long ago, lol). She is ice hot, and may be incorporated into a wallpaper, if my wife can be convinced it's art.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I had to google search Adriana Lima (I stopped dating supermodels long ago, lol). She is ice hot, and may be incorporated into a wallpaper, if my wife can be convinced it's art.


lol where did that come from....

although she was my background of choice throughout college because she was extremely innocent and wasn't married with a kid back then. Now well I'm married with a kid and she is no longer on the background lol


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i doubt it, you best bet would be used at that point


I'm hopeful. Newegg is still selling them new, here.

If not that maybe I'll just settle with one screen. I'd be too "OCD" for mismatching screens. ;]


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> lol where did that come from....
> 
> although she was my background of choice throughout college because she was extremely innocent and wasn't married with a kid back then. Now well I'm married with a kid and she is no longer on the background lol


haha prob looked pretty random. The OP put in the thread title: *"1440p and Above Gaming Club (1440p+) (If Adriana Lima was a monitor, she would be an IPS 1440p+ one)* She is smokin.


----------



## BillOhio

I don't think that the U2713 is a substitute for the U2711. I think Dell was planning to keep both of them in their current lineup. They supposedly target slightly different audiences.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> haha prob looked pretty random. The OP put in the thread title: *"1440p and Above Gaming Club (1440p+) (If Adriana Lima was a monitor, she would be an IPS 1440p+ one)* She is smokin.


I don't think she's all that attractive. To me, a "1440p+ IPS" monitor is more like... Looking at a picture of Susan Coffey. Just can't look away...


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I don't think that the U2713 is a substitute for the U2711. I think Dell was planning to keep both of them in their current lineup. They supposedly target slightly different audiences.


I was considering that. The U2713HM is designed more for, I suppose, typical user/"gamer" that wants the resolution, and a good screen. While the U2711 is definitely aimed more at the very, high-end photo/video, web-design, and other color intensive tasks.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I don't think she's all that attractive. To me, a "1440p+ IPS" monitor is more like... Looking at a picture of Susan Coffey. Just can't look away...


Ms. Coffey is stunning. But I see your Coffey and raise you :


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> haha prob looked pretty random. The OP put in the thread title: *"1440p and Above Gaming Club (1440p+) (If Adriana Lima was a monitor, she would be an IPS 1440p+ one)* She is smokin.


oooo didn't even see the edit

well my new VS model is Miranda Kerr...but orlando bloom has a hold of it. so I just have to forget he's involved when I get 100million VS crap at my house and in the mail from my wife.


----------



## fmydog

Hey all. Never had a reason to get an overclock.net account even though 90% of all my problems are solved here. I have a question that is probably redundant but I will hope all you kind folk Answer anyways.

I just purchased the 27Q from a ebay seller somebody suggested and have my fingers crossed for no dead pixels. First question can I take full advantage of the dual link dvi with my pair of gigabyte HD 7970s I have in crossfire. I have spent the last 4 hours researching dvi-i and dvi-d. I should be good right??? And does the minuter come with the proper dvi cable? Thanks in advance. The seller was accessorieswhole and a lot of people said they were awesome.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I don't think that the U2713 is a substitute for the U2711.


U2713H (not HM) uses GB-LED (green and blue LEDs with a red phosphor) and is the wide gamut offering that is meant to replace the U2711. The HM uses W-LED (a blue LED with yellow phosphor) and is the standard gamut model for those that don't need a 10-bit workflow.

http://pcmonitors.info/articles/the-evolution-of-led-backlights


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fmydog*
> 
> Hey all. Never had a reason to get an overclock.net account even though 90% of all my problems are solved here. I have a question that is probably redundant but I will hope all you kind folk Answer anyways.
> 
> I just purchased the 27Q from a ebay seller somebody suggested and have my fingers crossed for no dead pixels. First question can I take full advantage of the dual link dvi with my pair of gigabyte HD 7970s I have in crossfire. I have spent the last 4 hours researching dvi-i and dvi-d. I should be good right??? And does the minuter come with the proper dvi cable? Thanks in advance. The seller was accessorieswhole and a lot of people said they were awesome.


AW gives you everything you need as stated in the auction, and as long as those cards have DL-dvi-d or dl-dvi-i you're fine and I'm willing to bet is has at least one of those.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> oooo didn't even see the edit
> 
> well my new VS model is Miranda Kerr...but orlando bloom has a hold of it. so I just have to forget he's involved when I get 100million VS crap at my house and in the mail from my wife.


it's the only decent "junk" mail these days. orlando bloom...pfff.


----------



## fmydog

Thanks for hasty response!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Watching this thread makes me wish I was home from this deployment already.


Don't worry man once you come home you'll be surprised at how fast it went. 11B that was in Mosul/Baghdad Aug05-Dec06 and diyala province Sept08-Oct09.


----------



## PowerK

dat textures








http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1287508/ (7.4MB PNG)
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1287509/ (5.8MB PNG)
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1287510/ (3.2MB PNG)


----------



## nagle3092

Game?


----------



## PunchlinePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Welcome to the club buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 30 inch 1600p Korean monitor of the club.
> 
> How happy are you? How is the overall performance of the Korean 1600p monitors?
> 
> I always wondered.
> 
> Anyway. Welcome to the club


I have to say, I am very happy with the build quality of the Crossover 3020MDP ( Except the stand which is shiny) . The monitor has no dead pixels and looks beautiful after i played with the color settings. Since I only have GTX 580 Sli, I am not getting the best frame rates in Far Cry 3 on ultra (45-57 FPS), but I have a GPU issue there. The Displayport connector on the back of the monitor is flipped, so If you have large hand, it maybe hard to push the button to unplug the monitor. Since I only payed 650 USD shipped to get the monitor, I can't complain too much about small things like a stand and a layout.

Thank You, for the add


----------



## PunchlinePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> How do you like that 30"? Gaming, color, build quality?


I like it a lot. I don't like the stand, but the rest of the monitors build quality is really high. Gaming is great, but i need a better GPU. I will be upgrading that soon as the next GPU's come out. I had to play with the color a little; because, I wanted it to match my 24" monitor.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Game?


Yes. Top two are from Crysis 2 (MaLDo 4.0 Final) and bottom one is from DOOM 3 (Sikkmod v1.2 + Wulfen v2.0)


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Yes. Top two are from Crysis 2 (MaLDo 4.0 Final) and bottom one is from DOOM 3 (Sikkmod v1.2 + Wulfen v2.0)


Those Maldo textures sure look impressive. I'm going to have to give that mod a shot.









Your Doom 3 screenshots are always impressive.


----------



## _REAPER_

does anyone have a good place to get 2560x1440 evga or nvidia wallpapers


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> does anyone have a good place to get 2560x1440 evga or nvidia wallpapers


Ill need some too. lol


----------



## hatlesschimp

http://www.miscellaneoushi.com/Computer_Industry/Asus/steel_asus_rog_republic_of_gamers_2560x1440_wallpaper_3568


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Yes. Top two are from Crysis 2 (MaLDo 4.0 Final) and bottom one is from DOOM 3 (Sikkmod v1.2 + Wulfen v2.0)


do the blackfire and quality mods work with maldo 4, or just 3?

and does anyone know if they fixed the maldo 4 issue with windows 8? thanks!


----------



## Cloudz00x

Hey guys, figured I'd share the new release Screenshot of Aliens : Colonial Marines
All taken on the CrossOver 27Q
All settings maxed out on 2560x1440p with FXAA enabled















Wanted to do Surround but, can't atm working on both rigs


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> does anyone have a good place to get 2560x1440 evga or nvidia wallpapers


This is the sight I use : http://wallbase.cc/random


----------



## Descadent

RaceRoom Racing Experience

a f2p sim.

4320x2560 Portrait. Will get around to trying landscape whenever I feel like putting my monitors back into landscape.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Those Maldo textures sure look impressive. I'm going to have to give that mod a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Doom 3 screenshots are always impressive.


Thanks, Baba.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> do the blackfire and quality mods work with maldo 4, or just 3?
> 
> and does anyone know if they fixed the maldo 4 issue with windows 8? thanks!


Not sure if Blackfire and Qmod works with Maldo 4.
As for the SweetFX / injectSMAA in Maldo 4.0, no, the issue is not fixed. And there doesn't seem to be any solution.
Interesting thing is.. vanilla Crysis 2 works fine on Windows 8. SweetFX (as well as injectSMAA) works fine with Crysis 2 on Windows 8. However, it's SweetFX (SMAA dll to be specfic, it seems) in Maldo 4.0 that does not work on Windows 8.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Thanks, Baba.
> Not sure if Blackfire and Qmod works with Maldo 4.
> As for the SweetFX / injectSMAA in Maldo 4.0, no, the issue is not fixed. And there doesn't seem to be any solution.
> Interesting thing is.. vanilla Crysis 2 works fine on Windows 8. SweetFX (as well as injectSMAA) works fine with Crysis 2 on Windows 8. However, it's SweetFX (SMAA dll to be specfic, it seems) in Maldo 4.0 that does not work on Windows 8.


Thanks--yeah i tried to get maldo 4 to work with windows 8 (using sweetfx/injectSMAA) but couldn't. It has no prob running maldo 3 + blackfire & quality mods + sweetfx. Oh well, it looks pretty sweet as is, and I pre-ordered Cyris 3, so can do without maldo 4 for now. Thanks for the reply and confirmation +1 rep.


----------



## Shiftedx

Add me to the club boys, was in the microcenter area and could not resist myself... I got a perfect AG screen with no light bleed or off colors or stuck/dead pixels.. spent about 30 minutes doing everything I could to the monitor to check.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftedx*
> 
> Add me to the club boys, was in the microcenter area and could not resist myself... I got a perfect AG screen with no light bleed or off colors or stuck/dead pixels.. spent about 30 minutes doing everything I could to the monitor to check.


Congrats on the purchase.. once I found this thread I could not resist getting a bigger monitor


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftedx*
> 
> Add me to the club boys, was in the microcenter area and could not resist myself... I got a perfect AG screen with no light bleed or off colors or stuck/dead pixels.. *spent about 30 minutes doing everything I could to the monitor to check*.


What sort of tests did you run? Any specfic color patterns or things like they use to calibrate or did you just look closely at it while doing normal things? I'm wondering what I should do to check the u2713HM that is likely in my future.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> What sort of tests did you run? Any specfic color patterns or things like they use to calibrate or did you just look closely at it while doing normal things? I'm wondering what I should do to check the u2713HM that is likely in my future.


Full screen a solid color/shade and scan carefully. White/Red/Green/Blue/Black. If you have any stuck pixels they'll stand out as the wrong color. Dead pixels will just show up as tiny black dots.

Stuck pixels can become unstuck over time, dead pixels however stay dead









Luckily my Auria came with 0 of either!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not even going to lie, at first glance I thought that was a photograph. Beautiful


----------



## Cloudz00x

Just a FYI for anyone interested in Aliens Colonial Marines after my screenshots. Don't do it, reviews are exactly as they describe. Game literally is junk and finished in 3 hours or so. Luckily got it on sale on a 3rd party site and paid extremely cheap for it so not much of a big lost.
Going to be playing my games on Steam A-Z, since I havent played everything on my list. So will be posting periodically with screen shots.

Alan Wake SN's
Maxed settings


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'm wondering what I should do to check the u2713HM that is likely in my future.


U2713s are supposed to be really well precalibrated I thought?


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> U2713s are supposed to be really well precalibrated I thought?


All companies who state there monitors are pre-calibrated is just a bunch of BS. Plenty of them have been caught distributing calibrated monitor info that is basically another check on the list sheet that's supposed to be incorporated with your monitor. So none are truly calibrated compared to when you use a LaCie Blue, Spyder4, X-rite etc; Usually calibrated profiles occur from 3rd party members of the community. Hence why most people go to tftcentral website to grab a custom profile if you don't have the ability or lack the knowledge to do it yourself. Only some companies honor pre-calibrated monitors but most of them such as Samsung, Dell,Asus and others have been caught with there pants down.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Got another Monitor...... CrossOver 27Q LED-P driven by two HD Diamond 7970's..... Please update & thanks!


I updated bro









Enjoy your second monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 680, add me please.


Added







Welcome to the club

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftedx*
> 
> Add me to the club boys, was in the microcenter area and could not resist myself... I got a perfect AG screen with no light bleed or off colors or stuck/dead pixels.. spent about 30 minutes doing everything I could to the monitor to check.


Post a picture with your name and I will add you bro. If you can't for some reason just let me know anyway. Enjoy bro and welcome to the 1440p+ gaming club









@ everyone else

I updated all the beautiful screenshots. Keep them coming guys


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> dat textures


Dude thanks! i got this as my wall paper lol

I like it!!!


----------



## General121

Microcenter lets you test it all in store?


----------



## Shiftedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> What sort of tests did you run?
> 
> Full Screen RGB slides with random black and white patterns, run it for about 10 minutes its actually something that is also supposed to help get the pixels un stuck if you have any. You can find one of these just by typing in youtube "dead pixel test"
> 
> Also for light bleed you set a plain black screen up and you can see how the lighting in the panel is, its really easy to see if there's bad light bleeding from the edges.
> 
> Image retention I checked over night and I had no burn in but thats as simple as leaving something like steam open full screen all night with the screen set to not turn off after a period of time, I also have a Retina macbook pro and I happened to be one of the lucky ones with those screens too.
> 
> Put a full white screen up and make sure its white like paper all through out the display and not off at the edges. I tested this mainly because in the thread about this monitor some are posting images with the all white background and they are an off white at the edges of the screen and perfect white in the middle.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I updated bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your second monitor.
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club
> 
> Post a picture with your name and I will add you bro. If you can't for some reason just let me know anyway. Enjoy bro and welcome to the 1440p+ gaming club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ everyone else
> 
> I updated all the beautiful screenshots. Keep them coming guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, sorry I was so excited about getting the monitor and making the 1440p jump I didn't quite read the requirements for joining the club. I have to say this though, I played borderlands 2 in the morning yesterday before the screen and after with the new 1440p and I will never go back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Microcenter lets you test it all in store?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they will let you try them out, I was actually there 5 minutes to close and I didn't want to be "that guy". The store is only about 20 minutes from me and I know a few of the employees there so I wasn't too worried about it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Full screen a solid color/shade and scan carefully. White/Red/Green/Blue/Black. If you have any stuck pixels they'll stand out as the wrong color. Dead pixels will just show up as tiny black dots.
> 
> Stuck pixels can become unstuck over time, dead pixels however stay dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily my Auria came with 0 of either!
> Not even going to lie, at first glance I thought that was a photograph. Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best $400 I've spent in a long time! I'm sure you feel the same lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## hatlesschimp

Good work! Enjoy it!


----------



## kx11

AC3


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftedx*
> 
> Best $400 I've spent in a long time! I'm sure you feel the same lol.


Thank you very much for the information shiftedx. (it was edited into his quote for anyone confused)


----------



## ChronoBodi

Colonial Marines did suck donkey balls. $45 down the drain... because it got Gearbox's name on it. Damn. At least i got $10 from selling TF2 hats to offset a little bit of that.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Colonial Marines did suck donkey balls. $45 down the drain... because it got Gearbox's name on it. Damn. At least i got $10 from selling TF2 hats to offset a little bit of that.


Nothing worse than buying a game and not liking it... That's why I stopped buying first person shooters. I used to enjoy them all, but now I really kind of hate them. lol


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Nothing worse than buying a game and not liking it... That's why I stopped buying first person shooters. I used to enjoy them all, but now I really kind of hate them. lol


Or, if 90 hours in Chivalry is anything to go by, compared to an average movie ticket price of $10, the $25 price went a LOOONNG way.

So the $45 can figure itself into the 90 hours i've played for Chivalry







wishful thinking, i know.


----------



## iMica

Mother of god....idk how I waited to long to get a 1440p monitor.....its like going from a 5400 rpm HDD to a SSD....its magnificent lmao


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> Mother of god....idk how I waited to long to get a 1440p monitor.....its like going from a 5400 rpm HDD to a SSD....its magnificent lmao


I felt the same way, and again when I got a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## _REAPER_

RIght now because I am deployed my brother is playing on my PC but from what he is telling me I will never go back to a smaller monitor again.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> ...does anyone know if they fixed the maldo 4 issue with windows 8? thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> As for the SweetFX / injectSMAA in Maldo 4.0, no, the issue is not fixed. And there doesn't seem to be any solution.
> Interesting thing is.. vanilla Crysis 2 works fine on Windows 8. SweetFX (as well as injectSMAA) works fine with Crysis 2 on Windows 8. However, it's SweetFX (SMAA dll to be specfic, it seems) in Maldo 4.0 that does not work on Windows 8.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Thanks--yeah i tried to get maldo 4 to work with windows 8 (using sweetfx/injectSMAA) but couldn't. It has no prob running maldo 3 + blackfire & quality mods + sweetfx. Oh well, it looks pretty sweet as is, and I pre-ordered Cyris 3, so can do without maldo 4 for now. Thanks for the reply and confirmation +1 rep.


Just an update for the record.
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=47702324&postcount=179
I just tried SweetFX with Crysis 2 vanilla on Windows 8. And the resolution undefined problem is still there. I thought injectSMAA worked fine with Crysis 2 vanilla on Windows 8 but I must have mixed up while dual-booting with Windows 7.
I apologize for any confusion I may have caused.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Just an update for the record.
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=47702324&postcount=179
> I just tried SweetFX with Crysis 2 vanilla on Windows 8. And the resolution undefined problem is still there. I thought injectSMAA worked fine with Crysis 2 vanilla on Windows 8 but I must have mixed up while dual-booting with Windows 7.
> I apologize for any confusion I may have caused.


No worries at all. I gave it a go too and the game wouldn't load. Any Crysis 2 looks pretty darn good with Maldo 3, blackfire and quality mods. Adding sweetfx might make it look even better, but after Crysis 3 comes out, it's going to be shelved for awhile anyway.


----------



## fmydog

**** I absolutely love my new 27Q from accesorieswhole. No dead or stuck pixels and virtualy no back light bleeding and CCC calibrated fora near perfect look. I haven't noticed any ghosting on Skyrim and COD black cops 2 either! Then again I have 3 HD 7970s driving the bus. Thank you to this whole forum for the great new monitor. You will always be in my heart. Now for a favor... who wants to buy me a new desk? Thanks to you guys my medium sized desk ran out of room.


----------



## ozrek

Dell U2713HM, realy wonderful screen compared to everything I've ever used before. EVGA GTX 690 Quad SLI.


----------



## ChronoBodi

I'm REALLY itching to get me a GTX Titan for my i7 3930k rig, it's finally the proper replacement of the venerable GTX 580. It's the "real" GTX 680 so to speak, and has actual 6 GB of VRAM instead of the nonsense that was the GTX 690.

the GTX 680 we have now is really the "660 ti", and i guess my 660 Ti is a 650 Ti if we go by how they did it for the Fermi generation, naming convention wise.


----------



## _REAPER_

I will get 2 Titans but I am very happy with my 680 Classifieds to be honest with you.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will get 2 Titans but I am very happy with my 680 Classifieds to be honest with you.


two Titans? 0_o... seriously, one Titan alone is more than enough for a single 1440p monitor... and maybe 2 of those if you HAVE to have 60 FPS in three 1440p monitors.

Now, either i can F5 the crap out of Newegg.com or find a scanning program... Damn i want this gpu so bad.


----------



## Descadent

it hasn't even been formally announced yet. for consumers


----------



## Cloudz00x

Finished Alan Wake. Interesting game. Really enjoyed it.
Now playing Alice: Madness Returns
All settings maxed and set to 1440.

ScreenShots:


----------



## hatlesschimp

My refurbed Samsung S27B970 arrived today.

Im pretty happy with it. its so much easier on my eyes than the 1080p. ill post more tomoz.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I'm REALLY itching to get me a GTX Titan for my i7 3930k rig, it's finally the proper replacement of the venerable GTX 580. It's the "real" GTX 680 so to speak, and has actual 6 GB of VRAM instead of the nonsense that was the GTX 690.
> 
> the GTX 680 we have now is really the "660 ti", and i guess my 660 Ti is a 650 Ti if we go by how they did it for the Fermi generation, naming convention wise.


I think you are overestimating Titan a bit....


----------



## _REAPER_

I always buy 2 GPUs, there is no reason not to if you can afford it.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I think you are overestimating Titan a bit....


If anything I would say he's under estimating.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My refurbed Samsung S27B970 arrived today.
> 
> Im pretty happy with it. its so much easier on my eyes than the 1080p. ill post more tomoz.


I was playing Black Ops 2 and i had no problem with lag. i couldn't even tell if there was lag. I'm pretty sensitive and I've come from the ASUS VG278H which has around 7 - 8 FPS input lag. The Samsung S27B970D is anywhere from 16 to 26 FPS lag depending on what website you look at. Overall great graphics as expected. Color is great compared to the ASUS. I found the VG278H to dark and the blacks and greys washed out. Also there was a little back light bleed and after going to the glass screen there is no going back. Its all windows where my pc is in my home and there are reflections but they don't annoy me at all. Because the screen is different to normal glass. It some sort of coating on the glass or something impregnated into the glass that reduces the reflections. I used to have an IMAC and the reflections drove me mad. This Samsung is great well ahead of the Apple Display and only down fall Ive found is that it has usb 2.0 ports instead of usb 3.0. Hardly a deal breaker if i wanted more usb ports id buy an usb expander.

Lag - No problems at all (People that game online with ps3 and xbox with a newer tv may even think this has faster input response)
Color - Brilliant out of the box
Picture - Amazing sharpness, no dead pixels and has uniform light thats consistant accross the whole panel
Design - There is none better

Gaming in 1440p is awesome! 120FPS is nothing special compared to 1440p. No more pixel gaming for me!!!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My refurbed Samsung S27B970 arrived today.
> 
> Im pretty happy with it. its so much easier on my eyes than the 1080p. ill post more tomoz.


hello brother , i got the same monitor last month


----------



## hatlesschimp

its pretty good hey!


----------



## kx11

AC3


----------



## deathlikeeric

hey so i received my monitor yesterday Shimian QH270 Lite, so happy! ordered it from green-sum and no black light bleed or dead pixel







but ever since i switched monitor Ive been getting these randoms BSOD that i never had before, could the monitor be causing these?


----------



## _REAPER_

I dont think it would be your monitor, do you have your GPU or CPU overclocked?


----------



## w0w0w

Does an iPad (via VNC or some such) count (2046 x 1536)?


----------



## w0w0w

Also, are there any good 1440p or above monitors on the market for under $400?


----------



## Cloudz00x

Hmm I'm hearing Titan this and Titan that when everyone is oblivious on how the GPU/Game Market works.
Console Games and PC Games which incidentally are PC ports from console games except for a few exclusive PC games come from older versions of GPU's. The game market is based on the gpu of the current gen console or the nex gen console, so what you have to do is look towards the nex gen console to see if your GPU can handle or exceed what it can play. PS3 Gpu wise is going to be better then xbox so we will use it as are high point. The PS3 is going to incorporate a 7980/7970 if I'm not mistaken and the 600 series is plenty to handle and max out everything you can dish out to it.
This Kepler refresh is same architecture just with limitations removed. So your going to be playing nex gen games on a Kepler refresh that can only max out the game as high as the ATi 7000's series card can. It's a waste of money. Buy your current gpu's now, if you haven't gotten the 600 series and still have let say a 400-500 series or amd cards then yes buy the Kepler refresh. If your going from the 600 series and want to buy into the Kepler refresh hence "Titan" that's a waste. The true upgrade happens in 2014/2015 when Maxwell and Volcanic islands appear.
We as a the PC community as great as we are, are still limited to gaming console technology when it comes to games.
My recommendation regardless if you still have 400-500 series card don't buy any Kepler series and just hold out for 2014. Save that cash and then buy 2-3 of Maxwell chip cards.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Hey i want in on this club please









Here's my Achieva Shimian :



Couldn't get name on the picture so i included screen resolution , I'm running two GTX670 Direct CU in SLI which are getting replaced by GTX Titan if the performance is there ofc.


----------



## Descadent

titan is just going to be way to expensive for single gpu card. and it's only rumored 80% of what 690 can do. but then theres rumors it's better than 690. so whatever. I won't spend more than $400 a piece on single card. ever.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> titan is just going to be way to expensive for single gpu card. and it's only rumored 80% of what 690 can do. but then theres rumors it's better than 690. so whatever. I won't spend more than $400 a piece on single card. ever.


If Titan matches the performance I'm getting with 2 670's i will buy one , i want to get rid of SLI and go back to single GPU , this looks the only card that has enough muscle and next gen cards are too far away to wait for them .


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Hmm I'm hearing Titan this and Titan that when everyone is oblivious on how the GPU/Game Market works.
> Console Games and PC Games which incidentally are PC ports from console games except for a few exclusive PC games come from older versions of GPU's. The game market is based on the gpu of the current gen console or the nex gen console, so what you have to do is look towards the nex gen console to see if your GPU can handle or exceed what it can play. PS3 Gpu wise is going to be better then xbox so we will use it as are high point. The PS3 is *going to incorporate a 7980/7970* if I'm not mistaken and the 600 series is plenty to handle and max out everything you can dish out to it.
> This Kepler refresh is same architecture just with limitations removed. So your going to be playing nex gen games on a Kepler refresh that can only max out the game as high as the ATi 7000's series card can. It's a waste of money. Buy your current gpu's now, if you haven't gotten the 600 series and still have let say a 400-500 series or amd cards then yes buy the Kepler refresh. If your going from the 600 series and want to buy into the Kepler refresh hence "Titan" that's a waste. The true upgrade happens in 2014/2015 when Maxwell and Volcanic islands appear.
> We as a the PC community as great as we are, are still limited to gaming console technology when it comes to games.
> My recommendation regardless if you still have 400-500 series card don't buy any Kepler series and just hold out for 2014. Save that cash and then buy 2-3 of Maxwell chip cards.


There is a lot that could be argued or even flat out proven incorrect in this, however I'd just like to address the bolded part. There is a 0% chance of the next playstation using a full fat desktop 7970.


----------



## _REAPER_

I think I am going to just get another 680 classified instead of the Titan not sure yet


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I think I am going to just get another 680 classified instead of the Titan not sure yet


I'm hoping the prices for the 600's series drop after the launch....we'll see. will wait to see what the titan is all about, but if i can pick up another 680 for a good price, and the combo is somewhat comparable, be pretty hard not to go that route.


----------



## juano

Hey guys so I think I'm having an issue with my U2713HM, when I go into screen resolutions, then advanced and into the monitor tab the screen refresh rate is set to 59Hz by default and there is the option for 60Hz but when I apply that and go back in there it's back to 59Hz again, nothing I do will get it to stay at 60Hz there. I've installed the driver for the monitor that came on the disk which I believe is the latest, and it says 60Hz in NVCP but I just wanted to see if it does this for everyone or not. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Hey guys so I think I'm having an issue with my U2713HM, when I go into screen resolutions, then advanced and into the monitor tab the screen refresh rate is set to 59Hz by default and there is the option for 60Hz but when I apply that and go back in there it's back to 59Hz again, nothing I do will get it to stay at 60Hz there. I've installed the driver for the monitor that came on the disk which I believe is the latest, and it says 60Hz in NVCP but I just wanted to see if it does this for everyone or not. Thanks in advance for any replies.


I have this same problem ass well. With both of my dell u2713hm. But i have not installed the driver for the monitor tho


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I have this same problem ass well. With both of my dell u2713hm. But i have not installed the driver for the monitor tho


Thanks for the information. So far the only game I've played that hit the vsync cap reported 60 FPS as the vsync cap and not 59 FPS so hopefully this isn't actually a problem but I'm going to test more games and I'm still interested to see what other u2713HM users' refresh rate says there.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Thanks for the information. So far the only game I've played that hit the vsync cap reported 60 FPS as the vsync cap and not 59 FPS so hopefully this isn't actually a problem but I'm going to test more games and I'm still interested to see what other u2713HM users' refresh rate says there.


On games settings i can set the settings to 60Hz. It's something to do with windows i think because on mac it see's it as 60Hz


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> On games settings i can set the settings to 60Hz. It's something to do with windows i think because on mac it see's it as 60Hz


By "game settings" you mean in game options not like a "game settings" section of monitor properties right? If so then that matches up with my findings as well, I've ran 3 games and 2 of them ran completely as expected with vsync capping at 60FPS, portal 2 however would display 60 FPS but then every 4 seconds it would display only 59 FPS which seems weird. I suppose that because multiple games have displayed 60 FPS (according to MSI AB) with vsync on then it's probably doing 60Hz like it's supposed to.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> By "game settings" you mean in game options not like a "game settings" section of monitor properties right? If so then that matches up with my findings as well, I've ran 3 games and 2 of them ran completely as expected with vsync capping at 60FPS, portal 2 however would display 60 FPS but then every 4 seconds it would display only 59 FPS which seems weird. I suppose that because multiple games have displayed 60 FPS (according to MSI AB) with vsync on then it's probably doing 60Hz like it's supposed to.


Yes in game options. I have read somewhere before that some monitors are just under 60Hz something like 59.99Hz or something like that. And that's why some in games option only shows 59Hz and you cant change it to 60Hz. For me it was in sleeping dogs i can only chose 59Hz and not see 60Hz. I will have to test this game again to be sure. But for some reason mac see's the monitor as 60Hz and windows see's it as 59Hz and 60Hz but if i change it to 60Hz it will change back to 59Hz again. And am running both mac and windows on the same computer


----------



## Punkbuster

I also have a U2713HM and can't set it to 60Hz in Windows, but it is set to 60 in the nVidia "Control Center". The Display also says 60Hz in the Dispay Menu. So i think its running on 60Hz but Windows just don't detect the right 60Hz.

Afterburner also says 60 Frames when playing Borderlands with VSync. It just shows slight variations on the curve, but is always says 60.

Would it be a difference playing in 60Hz than in 59?


----------



## juano

Yea I think something like a 59.75Hz refresh rate would make sense from what I've been seeing. Well at least now I know that it isn't just my monitor or computer not letting me change that setting, thanks for the help.


----------



## w0w0w

Just a question, but why has 1080p been adapted as the golden standard when 1440p makes more sense, as it is exactly double 720p?


----------



## juano

I found an explanation of the issue I was seeing with the 59Hz refresh rate. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2006076


----------



## Shiftedx

Crysis 3


----------



## kx11

Crysis 3 - very high - 1440p - no AA


----------



## zinfinion

So that's why Psycho looks wrong, not used to seeing him without the helmet. Derp.


----------



## corhen

throw me on the list! 2560x1440 Catleap (+ a 1050p monitor for eve or webbrowsing), running off an MSI 560TI Hawk, plays most games at max settings fine


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fmydog*
> 
> **** I absolutely love my new 27Q from accesorieswhole. No dead or stuck pixels and virtualy no back light bleeding and CCC calibrated fora near perfect look. I haven't noticed any ghosting on Skyrim and COD black cops 2 either! Then again I have 3 HD 7970s driving the bus. Thank you to this whole forum for the great new monitor. You will always be in my heart. Now for a favor... who wants to buy me a new desk? Thanks to you guys my medium sized desk ran out of room.


I am glad you are enjpying the monitor bro  But a picture with your name is required to join the club.







If by some reason you can not take the pictures, let me know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozrek*
> 
> 
> 
> Dell U2713HM, realy wonderful screen compared to everything I've ever used before. EVGA GTX 690 Quad SLI.


Welcome to the club bro. How is the 4 cores and 2GB helping you in 1440p gaming? Any issues you are facing? Or all smooth as butter?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0w0w*
> 
> Does an iPad (via VNC or some such) count (2046 x 1536)?


I actually let macbook pros but I think I will skip Ipads. I might even remove the macbook pros actually and just stick with PC only. Hell of a great resolution for the Ipad though 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0w0w*
> 
> Also, are there any good 1440p or above monitors on the market for under $400?


Sure. Lots of Korean models are under 400.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Hey i want in on this club please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Achieva Shimian :
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get name on the picture so i included screen resolution , I'm running two GTX670 Direct CU in SLI which are getting replaced by GTX Titan if the performance is there ofc.


Welcome to the club bro









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *corhen*
> 
> throw me on the list! 2560x1440 Catleap (+ a 1050p monitor for eve or webbrowsing), running off an MSI 560TI Hawk, plays most games at max settings fine


Send me a picture and I will


----------



## iARDAs

Also all screenshots are updated

Crysis 3 SP looks amazing


----------



## KaRLiToS

Some of you guys need to run Unigine Valley 1.0 for me!


----------



## Hamy144

Upgraded to two 7950's the other day and I think got all the issues smoothed out today, waiting till tomorrow when I get my Crysis 3 code.
Should look amazing.


----------



## _REAPER_

I agree Crysis 3 looks nice looks like I am going to need to do some TRI SLI..


----------



## ozrek

Thanks, iARDAs. I've had lots of issues getting this baby up to speed, to the point I ended up making an Acronis copy of my OS on a SSD for driver testing. Its been ridiculous!

At the moment, things are running tight though. I just hope Crysis 3 plays OK on 306.97 when it gets released.


----------



## Descadent

yall's beloved titan is officially announced.


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yall's beloved titan is officially announced.


I'm still waiting on Maxwell in 2014. That blows this kepler refresh out the water.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yall's beloved titan is officially announced.


I'm waiting to see some actual gaming performance before I make up my mind as to what to think about it.
I won't be changing my cards for a long time though so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Shiftedx

Some more Crysis 3, I'm still not listed in the members club









The ones with the frame rate counter on them are during cut scenes which for some reason those scenes drop to 20-30 fps but I average about 50-60.


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> I'm waiting to see some actual gaming performance before I make up my mind as to what to think about it.
> I won't be changing my cards for a long time though so it doesn't matter to me.


Source: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6760/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-1/2

" Moving on, with a $999 launch price NVIDIA's competition will be rather limited. The GTX 690 is essentially a companion product; NVIDIA's customers can either get the most powerful single-GPU card NVIDIA offers in a blower design, or an alternative design composed of two lesser GPUs in SLI, in a front and rear exhausting design. The GTX 690 will be the faster card, but at a higher TDP and with the general drawbacks of SLI. On the other hand Titan will be the more consistent card, the lower TDP card, the easier to cool card, but also the slower card. Meanwhile though it's not a singular product, the GTX 680 SLI will also be another option, offering higher performance, higher TDP, more noise, and a cheaper price tag of around $900.

As for AMD, with their fastest single-GPU video card being the 7970 GHz Edition, offering performance closer to the GTX 680 than Titan, Titan essentially sits in a class of its own on the single-GPU front. AMD's competition for Titan will be the 7970GE in CrossFire, and then the officially unofficial 7990 family, composed of the air cooled PowerColor 7990, and the closed loop water cooled Asus Ares II. But with NVIDIA keeping GTX 690 around, these are probably closer competitors to the multi-GPU 690 than they are the single-GPU Titan."

My 4x classifieds still blows everything outside the water. Maxwell will be the updater to wait for, atleast for me.


----------



## Descadent

not really too impressed, especially for $1k


----------



## kakee

Why old pictures?











Source http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-titan/performance


----------



## Descadent

not old at all... from pcper's preview. regardless $500-600 more for 10 fps....


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> Why old pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-titan/performance


Sorry don't trust anything released from nvidia (usually over exaggerated). I need 3rd party bench testers to see it's true performance. Plus pitting it against a single gtx 680 isn't a good comparison. Especially since they pinned this as being a gtx 690 equivalent. So pitting it against 2x 680's would be different and then you would see 680 sli beats it.


----------



## hatlesschimp

If you have 4 or 5 series cards then get the Titan. But if you have 2x 680s or a 690 why bother!

Only benefit i see for me is the monitor overclock that the titan offers.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Sorry don't trust anything released from nvidia (usually over exaggerated). I need 3rd party bench testers to see it's true performance. Plus pitting it against a single gtx 680 isn't a good comparison. Especially since they pinned this as being a gtx 690 equivalent. So pitting it against 2x 680's would be different and then you would see 680 sli beats it.


agreed but still only 10fps difference in crysis 3 for $500-600 more dollars A PIECE. like. really. nvidia?


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> agreed but still only 10fps difference in crysis 3 for $500-600 more dollars A PIECE. like. really. nvidia?


LOL, exactly


----------



## kakee

I think those both pics are nvidian


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftedx*
> 
> Some more Crysis 3, I'm still not listed in the members club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with the frame rate counter on them are during cut scenes which for some reason those scenes drop to 20-30 fps but I average about 50-60.


Hey buddy. I just added the Screenshots to the OP.

Also did you post a picture of your monitor with your name? I couldn't see it







(very busy lately, might miss it as well)

I will add you to the list once you can post a picture









@ everyone else

Titan is a Great GPU and people whom are crazy and want to purchase 3 or 4 of these beasts will have some incredible raw power, but i do believe that a 670 4GB SLI will be a great option over the Titan in my case.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guy's just want some advice. Will a gtx 670 4gb in sli be enough for 5120x1440p until gtx maxwell comes out in 2014 at the moment my gtx 670 goes over its boost clock to 1175MHz without overclocking. Or do you guys think its best to just wait for next gen gpu then go sli.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guy's just want some advice. Will a gtx 670 4gb in sli be enough for 5120x1440p until gtx maxwell comes out in 2014 at the moment my gtx 670 goes over its boost clock to 1175MHz without overclocking. Or do you guys think its best to just wait for next gen gpu then go sli.


depends on the games you will be playing

But you should be fine.

It is twice the pixel, but your FPS will not be twice more due to SLI sclaing.

If you are getting 60 fps on a 1440p title with a single 670, than with 5120x1440 expect to get like 50 fps with 2 670s


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guy's just want some advice. Will a gtx 670 4gb in sli be enough for 5120x1440p until gtx maxwell comes out in 2014 at the moment my gtx 670 goes over its boost clock to 1175MHz without overclocking. Or do you guys think its best to just wait for next gen gpu then go sli.


yes, haven't you seen all my videos and screenshots in this thread and I run 4320x2560/7680x1440...why are you even using 5120x1440? I thought we discussed that already. You are better off with each monitor as a seperate display than two monitors in surround.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> depends on the games you will be playing
> 
> But you should be fine.
> 
> It is twice the pixel, but your FPS will not be twice more due to SLI sclaing.
> 
> If you are getting 60 fps on a 1440p title with a single 670, than with 5120x1440 expect to get like 50 fps with 2 670s


O right now i kind of get it. Even on one 1440p if i get 50fps on max settings. With sli i should be getting around 40 to 45fps right. All i have to do is take away 10fps with sli and i should know what fps i will be getting


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> O right now i kind of get it. Even on one 1440p if i get 50fps on max settings. With sli i should be getting around 40 to 45fps right. All i have to do is take away 10fps with sli and i should know what fps i will be getting


not exactly but kinda. Every Game will scale differently. But i should also say that kepler scales better at higher resolution.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yes, haven't you seen all my videos and screenshots in this thread and I run 4320x2560/7680x1440...why are you even using 5120x1440? I thought we discussed that already. You are better off with each monitor as a seperate display than two monitors in surround.


Lol. I made a mistake i was gonna say 7680x1440 i still need to buy another monitor and a case and a motherboard as well if i go sli. Since i don't have the other parts because i just started being a pc gamer few months ago. Just wanted to make sure i don't mess up


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> not exactly but kinda. Every Game will scale differently. But i should also say that kepler scales better at higher resolution.


Thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Lol. I made a mistake i was gonna say 7680x1440 i still need to buy another monitor and a case and a motherboard as well if i go sli. Since i don't have the other parts because i just started being a pc gamer few months ago. Just wanted to make sure i don't mess up


wait so you will go with 3 monitöre? I thought you mentioned 2. Expect to get even more fps hit but it should still be fine


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> wait so you will go with 3 monitöre? I thought you mentioned 2. Expect to get even more fps hit but it should still be fine


Yeah at the moment i have two dell u2713hm. But i will be getting another one so they match the other two monitors. But before getting another monitor i wanted to be sure it will be ok running triple monitors with a gtx 670 4gb card in sli until maxwell comes out or a bit after that as long as i can play next gen games on high setting. Or sell the gtx 670 now and buy one gtx titan


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Yeah at the moment i have two dell u2713hm. But i will be getting another one so they match the other two monitors. But before getting another monitor i wanted to be sure it will be ok running triple monitors with a gtx 670 4gb card in sli until maxwell comes out or a bit after that as long as i can play next gen games on high setting. Or sell the gtx 670 now and buy one gtx titan


Oh yeah it will be fine.

Just dont expect to run some games at Ultra settings 

You can of course but the FPS will be lower

Crysis 3, Far Cry 3 are just some examples.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Are there videos or pics of people gaming in 1440p or just a lot of discussion?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> Are there videos or pics of people gaming in 1440p or just a lot of discussion?


Uhmm what do you mean?









We have lots of screenshots in the 2nd message of the thread.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Uhmm what do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have lots of screenshots in the 2nd message of the thread.


Well lookie there.... didn't expect it all to be so organized. Most threads you have to click through countless pages to see various screenshots, etc. This is a much better way of doing things. Thanks!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> Well lookie there.... didn't expect it all to be so organized. Most threads you have to click through countless pages to see various screenshots, etc. This is a much better way of doing things. Thanks!


Anytime bro









Edit : Screenshots spreadsheet is just getting bigger and bigger each day. But I am not sure how one person can tell the difference of a 1440p screenshot on a 1080p monitor. I don't know if it is possible to see the difference.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anytime bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Screenshots spreadsheet is just getting bigger and bigger each day. But I am not sure how one person can tell the difference of a 1440p screenshot on a 1080p monitor. I don't know if it is possible to see the difference.


I don't know, but I just ordered a couple U2713HM monitors and I cannot wait to see how they look and perform. One for me, one for the wife.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> I don't know, but I just ordered a couple U2713HM monitors and I cannot wait to see how they look and perform. One for me, one for the wife.


Ah cool 

Just make sure to view the shots in Full Screen to get a better idea.

Some of the monitors are surround and they will look great when they are in full screen mode with 3 monitors.

I wrote down "surround" next to the nicknames of the people whom posted Screenshots so you can see it yourself.

Also few contributers unfortunately took screenshots with low quality but you will see those. There are very few of them.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Oh yeah it will be fine.
> 
> Just dont expect to run some games at Ultra settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can of course but the FPS will be lower
> 
> Crysis 3, Far Cry 3 are just some examples.


Thanks. I just might go and get another gtx 670 4gb then


----------



## Hogwasher

New rig is almost complete. Got one 7950 buying the next one next week with tax return.

Will post some pics and benchmarks then


----------



## Descadent

I still feel like the beta ran beta for me with 313.96. I haven't played single player yet, but mp just feels like it's stuttering and just running worse than beta with 314.07.

Crysis 3 4320X2560 Portrait


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Crysis 3 - very high - 1440p - no AA


hey ... what's your avg FPS at those settings?

Also, are your 670's 4GB or 2GB cards?

I'm about two weeks in to a 670 SLI upgrade (Galaxy 4GB cards) and am going to be getting Crysis 3 ...

Thanks for any info!

.joel


----------



## Shiftedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey buddy. I just added the Screenshots to the OP.
> 
> Also did you post a picture of your monitor with your name? I couldn't see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (very busy lately, might miss it as well)
> 
> I will add you to the list once you can post a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ everyone else
> 
> Titan is a Great GPU and people whom are crazy and want to purchase 3 or 4 of these beasts will have some incredible raw power, but i do believe that a 670 4GB SLI will be a great option over the Titan in my case.


yeah I posted it a while back...


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> hey ... what's your avg FPS at those settings?
> 
> Also, are your 670's 4GB or 2GB cards?
> 
> I'm about two weeks in to a 670 SLI upgrade (Galaxy 4GB cards) and am going to be getting Crysis 3 ...
> 
> Thanks for any info!
> 
> .joel


with v-sync on it's goes around 55fps average but in some cutscenes it can get down to 20fps even if not much is going on , i use 2gb cards


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> If you have 4 or 5 series cards then get the Titan. But if you have 2x 680s or a 690 why bother!
> 
> Only benefit i see for me is the monitor overclock that the titan offers.


I am just going to get another 680 classified and be done until 2014.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am just going to get another 680 classified and be done until 2014.


I was going to get the Titan x2 but at 1k each I said to hell with that and will wait until the next GEN come out. However I did decide to get another 680 Classified so I can explain to the wife how much money I just saved by purchasing one more GPU.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I was going to get the Titan x2 but at 1k each I said to hell with that and will wait until the next GEN come out. However I did decide to get another 680 Classified so I can explain to the wife how much money I just saved by purchasing one more GPU.


Saving money is expensive man. I remember when I saved $130 on my 580... that 'save' freaking cost me three hundred and seventy dollars!


----------



## _REAPER_

I don't mind this upgrade I am going for a new CPU, I am happy with my performance with 2 680s so why not 3 =). I am wonder what my FPS will be in BF3.. that is really the only game I play.


----------



## maarten12100

Can somebody tell me how to connect the GTX Titan's Dvi ports to a DP only monitor.
The fact is I can get a pair of monitors on the cheap but they are DP only and there are really no active converters that seem to work both ways.

It is either this or getting lower quality IPS screens with dvi.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Can somebody tell me how to connect the GTX Titan's Dvi ports to a DP only monitor.
> The fact is I can get a pair of monitors on the cheap but they are DP only and there are really no active converters that seem to work both ways.
> 
> It is either this or getting lower quality IPS screens with dvi.


use dp on the card.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> use dp on the card.


It has only one DP port and that monitor can't daisy chain also DP hubs don't go 3x 1440p.
I don't get why Nvidia is keeping so stubborn to dvi on high end cards.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> use dp on the card.


It has only one DP port and that monitor can't daisy chain also DP hubs don't go 3x 1440p.
I don't get why Nvidia is keeping so stubborn to dvi on high end cards.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> use dp on the card.


It has only one DP port and that monitor can't daisy chain also DP hubs don't go 3x 1440p.
I don't get why Nvidia is keeping so stubborn to dvi on high end cards.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It has only one DP port and that monitor can't daisy chain also DP hubs don't go 3x 1440p.
> I don't get why Nvidia is keeping so stubborn to dvi on high end cards.


because dp isn't mainstream. you need to get monitors that have either dl-dvi at 1440p. or face wrath of $3k in overpriced titans. clearly titan doesn't fit your application then. what 1440p monitor doesn't have dl-dvi anyways?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> because dp isn't mainstream. you need to get monitors that have either dl-dvi at 1440p. or face wrath of $3k in overpriced titans. clearly titan doesn't fit your application then. what 1440p monitor doesn't have dl-dvi anyways?


The really cheap korean monitors I'm buying.
Their screens are very decent but condensator kit and shell and driver board are not something to write home about.
Lm270wq1 panels is what they use.
The alternative is a less quality E270IPS monitor which has DVI or the E271IPS which has DVI DP and HDMI


----------



## Descadent

I would buy a different korean monitor if I was you. or don't deal with titan and it's asinine pricing


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> The really cheap korean monitors I'm buying.
> Their screens are very decent but condensator kit and shell and driver board are not something to write home about.
> Lm270wq1 panels is what they use.
> The alternative is a less quality E270IPS monitor which has DVI or the E271IPS which has DVI DP and HDMI


Titan has 2 DL-DVI, 1DP, 1 HDMI
Same as the 600 series
For 1 of your monitors plud it straight from DP to DP
The others you need a DP to DVI adapter
http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B087B-002B-DisplayPort-Dual-Link/dp/B002ISVI3U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1318380797&sr=8-3

Problem solved

Save yourself hassle and don;t get a dp only monitor your just buying extra crap to get everything working. Not worth it IMO


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Titan has 2 DL-DVI, 1DP, 1 HDMI
> Same as the 600 series
> For 1 of your monitors plud it straight from DP to DP
> The others you need a DP to DVI adapter
> http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B087B-002B-DisplayPort-Dual-Link/dp/B002ISVI3U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1318380797&sr=8-3
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> Save yourself hassle and don;t get a dp only monitor your just buying extra crap to get everything working. Not worth it IMO


i guess that would work to go dp from monitor to dl-dvi. just as people use that adapter to go dp from card to dl-dvi monitor.


----------



## maarten12100

Guess I don't have any choice ok guys I will go with the E270IPS then just buy myself an active Bizlink DP to DVI adapter.
Thanks I will post pics as soon as I have it running.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Descadent* stop saying that DP isn't mainstream. You have been saying that for around a year now.

In this article, it mention that it is since 2011.
*DisplayPort Goes Mainstream*



And by the way, i'm still waiting for your submission here









*Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0*


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Descadent* stop saying that DP isn't mainstream. You have been saying that for around a year now.


because it's not. at all. only people who use it are amd eyefinity people or apple people. I have NEVER seen a dp monitor in a store EVER and that's where your "mainstream" people shop because they don't know better. Even if it was mainstream you wouldn't see people needing adapters to do anything with it.

even on newegg there are only 85 total monitors with dp and almost 300 that have dvi, and over 500 with vga. that pretty much sums up it's availability. There are even more monitors with hdmi than dp on newegg.


----------



## maarten12100

Don't get me wrong I like the DP standard I just wish Nvidia would adopt it.
I mean really my fx5200 had Dual link DVI connectors it is just getting old actually I think DP is the new HDMI which won't be a flop and actually delivers quality and compatibility.


----------



## Descadent

only way dp becomes new hdmi is if tv manufacturers adopt it. but then that means people would need all new components...again... it took long enough to get people off component or rca and go to hdmi.

don't get me wrong I wish DP was big time, simply because it is better spec wise.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> because it's not. at all. only people who use it are amd eyefinity people or apple people. *I have NEVER seen a dp monitor in a store EVER and that's where your "mainstream" people shop because they don't know better*. Even if it was mainstream *you wouldn't see people needing adapters to do anything with it*.
> 
> even on newegg there are only 85 total monitors with dp and almost 300 that have dvi, and over 500 with vga. that pretty much sums up it's availability. There are even more monitors with hdmi than dp on newegg.


Ok, so because you never seen it means that its not mainstream. pffffft.

Adapters are usually because people use 3 x monitors. hello.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok, so because you never seen it means that its not mainstream. pffffft.
> 
> Adapters are usually because people use 3 x monitors, hello.


I'm with Descadent on this one. HDMI was never, ever,ever, ever pushed mainstream because of monitors. The only thing that pushed HDMI was Sony and BluRay. Saying that more devices are shipping with DP is like saying that more cars are shipping with double clutch manual transmissions. While the numbers agree, most of those cars/ monitors are decidedly NOT everyday. Just because more MB/BMW/Porsche cars are being made with DCT doesn't mean your Joe Blow is suddenly buying a $70k car just because more of them exist.

Correlation does not imply causation. First rule of logic.

If you think that DP is mainstream and common, I want whatever drugs you're taking.

FWIW, my 278Q is connected to my 590 with DP.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Don't get me wrong I like the DP standard I just wish Nvidia would adopt it.
> I mean really my fx5200 had Dual link DVI connectors it is just getting old actually I think DP is the new HDMI which won't be a flop and actually delivers quality and compatibility.


DP is not the new HDMI.

DP can support up to 2560x1600 resolution but 1.2 up to 4k
HDMI *1.4* can support resolution up to 4096x2160.(not 1.3)

Usually our cards have HDMI 1.4 but the monitors don't have it.

HD 7970 : HDMI® (With 4K, 3D, Deep Color and x.v.Color™)
Max resolution: 4096x2160

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I'm with Descadent on this one. HDMI was never, ever,ever, ever pushed mainstream because of monitors. The only thing that pushed HDMI was Sony and BluRay. Saying that more devices are shipping with DP is like saying that more cars are shipping with double clutch manual transmissions. While the numbers agree, most of those cars/ monitors are decidedly NOT everyday. Just because more MB/BMW/Porsche cars are being made with DCT doesn't mean your Joe Blow is suddenly buying a $70k car just because more of them exist.
> 
> Correlation does not imply causation. First rule of logic.
> 
> If you think that DP is mainstream and common, *I want whatever drugs you're taking*.
> 
> FWIW, my 278Q is connected to my 590 with DP.


It's not me that says it, DP is getting more and more utilized. And you can't deny it. C'mon, no need to be arrogant man.


----------



## kakee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> DP is not the new HDMI.
> 
> DP can support up to 2560x1600 resolution but 1.2 up to 4k
> HDMI *1.4* can support resolution up to 4096x2160.(not 1.3)
> 
> Usually our cards have HDMI 1.4 but the monitors don't have it.
> 
> HD 7970 : HDMI® (With 4K, 3D, Deep Color and x.v.Color™)
> Max resolution: 4096x2160
> It's not me that says it, DP is getting more and more utilized. And you can't deny it. C'mon, no need to be arrogant man.


*DP 1.2*

- 4k @ 60Hz (4Kx2K)
- Multiplay monitors (DisplayPort 1.2 MST HUBS)
- USB singal
(- 3D)
Soucre http://www.vesa.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/DisplayPort-DevCon-Presentation-DP-1.2-Dec-2010-rev-2b.pdf

HDMI *1.4* "up to 4096x2160" yea but only 24Hz.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guys just off topic for a tripple monitor setup i need a new motherboard and a new case. And was thinking about spending as less as possible and using the parts i already have like the psu,ram,cpu from my gaming rig and will only do sli or crossfire. At the moment am looking at

Asus Sabertooth Z77 £180.92

Asus MAXIMUS V FORMULA z77 £215.72

ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 £129.32

or go with Asus MAXIMUS V GENE £138.77

which one would you guys say to go for. Plus then i have to buy another card plus monitor and case so it adds up quite a bit


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> HDMI *1.4* "up to 4096x2160" *yea but only 24Hz.*


Didn't know that, thats good to know.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys just off topic for a tripple monitor setup i need a new motherboard and a new case. And was thinking about spending as less as possible and using the parts i already have like the psu,ram,cpu from my gaming rig and will only do sli or crossfire. At the moment am looking at
> 
> Asus Sabertooth Z77 £180.92
> 
> Asus MAXIMUS V FORMULA z77 £215.72
> 
> ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 £129.32
> 
> or go with Asus MAXIMUS V GENE £138.77
> 
> which one would you guys say to go for. Plus then i have to buy another card plus monitor and case so it adds up quite a bit


I like my sabertooth, but the GENE and Maximus are also both just super solid.

Intel wants DP to replace HDMI. I don't think Intel has enough clout though. I also never said DP wasn't gaining traction, but it is not anywhere near prevalent enough to call mainstream. Its foot is in the door, it just needs to wedge a knee in there. I guess thats where my DCT analogy goes awry. DCT is slower than most new ultra autos (found in the same cars) and weighs a solid 200lbs more so it's mostly going the way of the dino and/or the lower-end of automobiles.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks MKHunt. so going with any of the three sabertooth,GENE even tho it's an matx board or Maximus will be fine right. Once i get the motherboard i don't plan to upgrade any time soon as long as the i5 3570k is doing fine for gaming


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks MKHunt. so going with any of the three sabertooth,GENE even tho it's an matx board or Maximus will be fine right. Once i get the motherboard i don't plan to upgrade any time soon as long as the i5 3570k is doing fine for gaming


Truth be told all the boards you listed will be more than adequate. I tend to prefer ASUS because of the advantages they typically have in VGABIOS interface and MEM interface on the board (they typically outscore similar boards in memory and vga performance). Really just figure out which one suits your build best in terms of looks and which BIOS interface you like the best. ASROCK and ASUS have incredibly similar bios interfaces, but IMO ASUS' is a tad more polished, especially when it comes to mouse usability.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Truth be told all the boards you listed will be more than adequate. I tend to prefer ASUS because of the advantages they typically have in VGABIOS interface and MEM interface on the board (they typically outscore similar boards in memory and vga performance). Really just figure out which one suits your build best in terms of looks and which BIOS interface you like the best. ASROCK and ASUS have incredibly similar bios interfaces, but IMO ASUS' is a tad more polished, especially when it comes to mouse usability.


Thanks. At the moment i only built two computers one was a htpc that i built a few months ago and the other is my gaming rig and for both i used asrock itx motherboard and i really like there bios. That's probably because i got used to it plus the asrock board is a bit cheap then the rest. Hear in uk everything cost a lot


----------



## Cancer

Does [email protected] count?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> Does [email protected] count?


Well it would be only 1350p so I guess not


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I like my sabertooth, but the GENE and Maximus are also both just super solid.
> 
> Intel wants DP to replace HDMI. I don't think Intel has enough clout though. I also never said DP wasn't gaining traction, but it is not anywhere near prevalent enough to call mainstream. Its foot is in the door, it just needs to wedge a knee in there. I guess thats where my DCT analogy goes awry. DCT is slower than most new ultra autos (found in the same cars) and weighs a solid 200lbs more so it's mostly going the way of the dino and/or the lower-end of automobiles.


Sony is usually the one who makes the big move. I still remember when companies pushed for HD-DVD and Sony pushed for Blu-ray. It was at a stand still for awhile with both being put out but since Sony has a bigger part in entertainment, it was obvious which way we were going. If a big enough company like Sony, Samsung make the move to different inputs, 3rd party companies and consumers will follow.


----------



## zinfinion

Just to chime in on the DP / HDMI stuff:

*HDMI 1.4:*
340MHz pixel clock.
Max 16:9 res @ 60Hz/32bit color: 3040x1710
Max 16:9 res @ 120Hz/32bit color: 2096x1179
*
Dual Link DVI:* 330Mhz pixel clock guaranteed, max clock limited only by the construction of the cable.
Capable of 2560x1440 @ 120Hz/32bit color @ 497.76MHz pixel clock.

*DisplayPort 1.2:* 540MHz pixel clock.
Capable of 2560x1440 @ 120Hz/32bit color @ 497.76MHz pixel clock.
Capable of 3840x2160 @ 60Hz/32bit color @ 533MHz pixel clock.

*HDMI 2.0*
Should feature a 600MHz pixel clock and be capable of the same resolutions as DP 1.2. I still feel DP 1.2 is the better technology thanks to the packet signalling and AUX data channel.


----------



## Azefore

My apple 1440p cinema doesn't have dl-dvi lol, glad it doesn't, dl-dvi/dvi is my least favorite video connection nowadays besides vga


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> My apple 1440p cinema doesn't have dl-dvi lol, glad it doesn't, dl-dvi/dvi is my least favorite video connection nowadays besides vga


that's because apple wants to be a pita and have lightning or ahem dp... but truth be told if it wasn't for apple, dp would exist even less.


----------



## kakee

*Displayport 1.2* 21.6Gbit (720 MHz pixel clock)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> *Displayport 1.2* 21.6Gbit (720 MHz pixel clock)


Nope. 540MHz. You might want to check your facts.


----------



## ChronoBodi

change my GPU, it's a 680 4GB now. The bandwidth just weren't cutting it on the 660 ti. So yea.


----------



## kakee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Nope. 540MHz. You might want to check your facts.


Sure. Link?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> Sure. Link?


Wikipedia.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Good job Zinfinion +rep


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Wikipedia.


Worst source if you don't have others to back it up however you seem to be correct on this one








Good job


----------



## kakee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Wikipedia.


Oh yes







Quote:


> The most significant improvement of the new version (1.2) is the doubling of the effective bandwidth to *17.28 Gbit/s*
> 1 Mbit/s or 720 Mbit/s for the auxiliary channel.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

What is a good graphics card to power such a resolution? I don't have to max out settings necessarily, but if I can get a card at $300 that will do the trick then great. If not, then recommend what I will NEED. Thanks.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> Oh yes


The AUX channel is not the droid you are looking for. Good try though.







And if it is the *17.28 Gbit/s* you were pointing out, divide by .04 and then multiply by 1.25 to account for the 10b overhead. Kaboom, 540 MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Worst source if you don't have others to back it up however you seem to be correct on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job


My phaser got stuck on snark again.









http://www.vesa.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/DisplayPort-DevCon-Presentation-DP-1.2-Dec-2010-rev-2b.pdf

For the curious, DVI, and HDMI work in multiples of 3, 1 wire each for R, G, and B, and a forth clock wire. (It's more technical than that, but that's the gist of it.)

DP uses a packet protocol in lanes of 1, 2, or 4, with the max bandwidth using 4 lanes.

Divide DVI or HDMI bandwidth by *.03* and you get the pixel clock.

DVI-D = 4.95 Gbit (165 MHz)
DVI-D Dual Link = 9.9 Gbit (330 MHz)

HDMI
v1.0/1.1/1.2 = 4.95 Gbit (165 MHz)
v1.3/1.4/1.4a = 10.2 Gbit (340 MHz)

Divide DP by *.04* and you get the pixel clock.

DisplayPort
v1.0/1.1 = 10.8 Gbit (270 MHz)
v1.2 = 21.6 Gbit (540 MHz)

What happens if you incorrectly divide by .03? Surprise, 360 and 720MHz pixel clocks. Maths r hard.


----------



## kx11

Crysis 3 1440p + CVAR tool config + TXAA high



the performance gets down to 12fps in cutscenes , i had to use TXAA high to eliminate aliasing as much as possible since fxaa didn't do much after applying sharpening


----------



## MKHunt

So basically, to nobody's surprise whatsoever, Crysis 3 is still very poorly optimized.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> So basically, to nobody's surprise whatsoever, Crysis 3 is still very poorly optimized.


No no, the hardware just can't handle Cevat's amazingness, much like Crysis the First when it released.







I mean they did say it would punish modern hardware so it would be silly to try optimizing it.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> No no, the hardware just can't handle Cevat's amazingness, much like Crysis the First when it released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean they did say it would punish modern hardware so it would be silly to try optimizing it.


Maybe I am too grounded in practicality, but I do not see the goal of pushing hardware as an excuse not to optimize properly. Optimization to me means retaining full fidelity while maximizing efficiency. Crytek has _never_ been known for this.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Maybe I am too grounded in practicality, but I do not see the goal of pushing hardware as an excuse not to optimize properly. Optimization to me means retaining full fidelity while maximizing efficiency. Crytek has _never_ been known for this.


I was basically pointing out that Crytek is being lazy. Rather than optimize, they just claim it's hardware punishing and don't have to do any further work.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I was basically pointing out that Crytek is being lazy. Rather than optimize, they just claim it's hardware punishing and don't have to do any further work.


Ah rgr that. I've been studying for a solid 3 hours for an exam in 20 minutes so the sarcasm wasn't super evident lol.

The part that kills me is we all know AMD ans NVidia will end up tailoring their drivers to Crytek's laziness.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> So basically, to nobody's surprise whatsoever, Crysis 3 is still very poorly optimized.


i don't agree , maybe it is not the best optimized game out there but it's not poorly optimized it pushes your hardware to the max and i bet you can work around that easily


----------



## hatlesschimp

They could easily run a never ending loop in the background to clog up the gpu and cpu.


----------



## kakee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> "nips"


Quote:


> AUX CH -> 720Mbps (optional) ~ 64 bytes per 1.2 us **
> 
> **FAUX (720Mbps) throughput calculated with the payload size of 64Bytes


DP 1.2 is not limited 540Mhz pixel clock.

Waiting Displayport 1.2 MST hubs. DP 1.2 @ 720 Mhz pixel clock to two or three Dual-link DVI.









I just want two 1440p OC screen one 1.2DP. 540MHz pixel clock is too small for that.

End of story


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> DP 1.2 is not limited 540Mhz pixel clock.
> 
> Waiting Displayport 1.2 MST hubs. DP 1.2 @ 720 Mhz pixel clock to two or three Dual-link DVI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want two 1440p OC screen one 1.2DP. 540MHz pixel clock is too small for that.
> 
> End of story


The AUX channel does not transmit video. You are sorely confused about DP. Video is limited to 540MHz and nothing you think or say can change that.

Even if the AUX channel could be used for video, at 720 Mbit/s (*not 720Mhz pixel clock*) it is less than 1/30th the bandwidth of a 4 lane 21.6 Gbit/s link.

So what is the AUX channel for? *USB 2.0 or Ethernet data.* Not video.

If this doesn't clear up your misconceptions, I don't know what will.


----------



## Descadent

shouldn't we all just want video over 1000mbit ethernet


----------



## kakee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> The AUX channel does not transmit video. You are sorely confused about DP. Video is limited to 540MHz and nothing you think or say can change that.
> 
> Even if the Aux channel could be used for video, at 720 Mbit/s (*not 720Mhz pixel clock*) it is less than 1/30th the bandwidth of a 4 lane 21.6 Gbit/s link.


Yea i go wrong on that. But still wait MST hubs. Worthless if pixel clock is the 540Mhz. 720Mbit is for USB singal.







We see...


----------



## Degree

*TERA Online 2560x1440*


----------



## jookie

I just bought an auria 27" and have a Gigabyte 7950 WF3 coming at the end of the week.

I moved from 2 x 20" monitors (3200x1200, but only gamed on one of them) and will be replacing a GTX460. I'm loving the 27". However, after a few days, I find myself really missing the utility of 2 monitors. I'm considering buying a 2nd 27". I have a 1440x900 monitor I could turn portrait, but the bezels would be completely off and I think it would look goofy.

I don't game a ton given other commitments, but when I do it's typically stuff like Civ 5, TFC2, Diablo 3, etc. I expect to get the new SimCity when it comes out. I'm undecided whether I'll keep the Crysis 3/Bioshock games that come with the new vid card or sell them.

*If I got a 2nd 27", would a single 7950 run them both? I'd only game on one of them but I'd want the 2nd monitor active for web/email/whatever. I don't ever see me gaming at 5120x1440.*

Great thread - I spent a couple of days reading the entire thing earlier this week.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jookie*
> 
> I just bought an auria 27" and have a Gigabyte 7950 WF3 coming at the end of the week.
> 
> I moved from 2 x 20" monitors (3200x1200, but only gamed on one of them) and will be replacing a GTX460. I'm loving the 27". However, after a few days, I find myself really missing the utility of 2 monitors. I'm considering buying a 2nd 27". I have a 1440x900 monitor I could turn portrait, but the bezels would be completely off and I think it would look goofy.
> 
> I don't game a ton given other commitments, but when I do it's typically stuff like Civ 5, TFC2, Diablo 3, etc. I expect to get the new SimCity when it comes out. I'm undecided whether I'll keep the Crysis 3/Bioshock games that come with the new vid card or sell them.
> 
> *If I got a 2nd 27", would a single 7950 run them both? I'd only game on one of them but I'd want the 2nd monitor active for web/email/whatever. I don't ever see me gaming at 5120x1440.*
> 
> Great thread - I spent a couple of days reading the entire thing earlier this week.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If it can game one, there will be no problem leaving the second on desktop. It's what I do since bezels drive me INSANE in games.


----------



## Cancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well it would be only 1350p so I guess not


Well if you aren't going to count [email protected] then *meh* on you!

I can also play at [email protected] I prefer the higher refresh rate.


----------



## _REAPER_

134 more days until RR.. you never know how bad you miss your pc until you cannot use it


----------



## y2kcamaross

After getting my 120hz pcb installed in my Catleap, I feel like it's the best thing I've ever bought, electronics wise, gaming nirvana, my 1080p 120hz panel is so sad and lonely now that it's been delegated to solely being used for temp monitoring


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> After getting my 120hz pcb installed in my Catleap, I feel like it's the best thing I've ever bought, electronics wise, gaming nirvana, my 1080p 120hz panel is so sad and lonely now that it's been delegated to solely being used for temp monitoring


How you think my Samsung monitors on the floor feel. It's like ok out with the old and in with the new. If only switching wife's and girlfriends where this easy. Don't get mad at me ladies, I'm just saying


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am just going to get another 680 classified and be done until 2014.


x2

I'm completely satisfied with dual 670 4GB cards ... in fact, at 1440p, I've found that reducing key attributes in game (AA, AF, FXAA, etc.) counts for nearly zero noticeable quality degradation and yields huge FPS gains. 1440p means a whole new set of tweak variables compared to 1080p.

A heavily modded Skyrim install (with .ENB and all) is the only thing that gives my SLI 670's a challenge here and there. But even that can be remedied by using reduced depth of field and low to no AA. With a optimized ENB and mods, my Skyrim stays pegged at 60fps (I use Vysnc) almost 100% of the time ... and it looks insane.

As an experiment, I tried running everything maxed at 1080p and it ran way smoother but it looked like standard VGA after playing at 1440p for so long. Completely intolerable...

Metro 2033 pushes the cards pretty good too but not like the modded Skyrim...

Nothing else I play even makes them work, really. Borderlands 2 is generally 120+ FPS maxxed ... Syndicate (which was kind of laggy with a single 670 4GB is a completely new game now with like 200fps average and zero noticeable lag) .. CS:GO is ridiculous ...

...

So yeah ... no upgrades to early/mid 2014 for me ... and since I always play games well after their release, and only a few at that, I might even make it through till 2015. Only real interest in future games for me is Dragon Age 3 ... so depending on how that game runs?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I love CPU Gaming because i play at 1440p and even in 3D Vision. But on the first person shooter games there are to many hackers and cheats. i cant enjoy a game when people are doing this. I just hooked my Xbox 360 up to my ASUS VG278H 27" 120mhz monitor and i was dominating last night! i was a consistant 1.5 to 1. 7 K/D ratio. Its a big jump the input times from my samsung HD TV to the Asus.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftedx*
> 
> yeah I posted it a while back...


I just added you now bro. Welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I was going to get the Titan x2 but at 1k each I said to hell with that and will wait until the next GEN come out. However I did decide to get another 680 Classified so I can explain to the wife how much money I just saved by purchasing one more GPU.


Great job. 680 SLI will give you better performance than a single Titan. Enjoy the new GPU bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> Does [email protected] count?


Actually I will have to clarify this in the OP. The reason I started this club to encourage people to know about 2560x1440p or 2560x1600p IPS monitors and I really want to stick to that. Surround is only welcome if there is a single 1440p or a 1600p monitor in the setup. Yes we have folks that play at higher resolutions than 2560x1440 via 3 1080p screens, but there are already eyefinity or surround clubs for those players.

I also allowed 3 macbooks to enter the club, but I guess I will stop letting it to happen because after all this is the PC gaming forum.

BTW out of curiousity what kind of a monitro are you using with that resolution?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> change my GPU, it's a 680 4GB now. The bandwidth just weren't cutting it on the 660 ti. So yea.


You had the only 660 in the club bro 

Enjoy your new 680. Will be a better GPU at the end.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jookie*
> 
> I just bought an auria 27" and have a Gigabyte 7950 WF3 coming at the end of the week.
> 
> I moved from 2 x 20" monitors (3200x1200, but only gamed on one of them) and will be replacing a GTX460. I'm loving the 27". However, after a few days, I find myself really missing the utility of 2 monitors. I'm considering buying a 2nd 27". I have a 1440x900 monitor I could turn portrait, but the bezels would be completely off and I think it would look goofy.
> 
> I don't game a ton given other commitments, but when I do it's typically stuff like Civ 5, TFC2, Diablo 3, etc. I expect to get the new SimCity when it comes out. I'm undecided whether I'll keep the Crysis 3/Bioshock games that come with the new vid card or sell them.
> 
> *If I got a 2nd 27", would a single 7950 run them both? I'd only game on one of them but I'd want the 2nd monitor active for web/email/whatever. I don't ever see me gaming at 5120x1440.*
> 
> Great thread - I spent a couple of days reading the entire thing earlier this week.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome to the club and added









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> x2
> 
> I'm completely satisfied with dual 670 4GB cards ... in fact, at 1440p, I've found that reducing key attributes in game (AA, AF, FXAA, etc.) counts for nearly zero noticeable quality degradation and yields huge FPS gains. 1440p means a whole new set of tweak variables compared to 1080p.
> 
> A heavily modded Skyrim install (with .ENB and all) is the only thing that gives my SLI 670's a challenge here and there. But even that can be remedied by using reduced depth of field and low to no AA. With a optimized ENB and mods, my Skyrim stays pegged at 60fps (I use Vysnc) almost 100% of the time ... and it looks insane.
> 
> As an experiment, I tried running everything maxed at 1080p and it ran way smoother but it looked like standard VGA after playing at 1440p for so long. Completely intolerable...
> 
> Metro 2033 pushes the cards pretty good too but not like the modded Skyrim...
> 
> Nothing else I play even makes them work, really. Borderlands 2 is generally 120+ FPS maxxed ... Syndicate (which was kind of laggy with a single 670 4GB is a completely new game now with like 200fps average and zero noticeable lag) .. CS:GO is ridiculous ...
> 
> ...
> 
> So yeah ... no upgrades to early/mid 2014 for me ... and since I always play games well after their release, and only a few at that, I might even make it through till 2015. Only real interest in future games for me is Dragon Age 3 ... so depending on how that game runs?


670 4GB SLI is my dream too. I was going to purchase it last week but decided to grab myself a Cosmos II case instead. The case is amazing and I wont have to get another one for a very very long time which is good. I will grab the other 670 later in April probably.

Even a single 670 is a great GPU with 1440p resolution but I really need the 2nd one for Crysis 2 and 3, Far Cry 3 and probably many upcoming games.

I will also not be upgrading until summer 2014 when I get an SLI setup. I will skip the upcoming Kepler and focus on the next set that Nvidia comes with.

Also I will grab a PS4 at the end of the year and the exclusive games will be a distraction for me from PC gaming a bit. However I will still get multi platform games for PC. Thats for sure. I really hope Watch Dogs come out for PC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I love CPU Gaming because i play at 1440p and even in 3D Vision. But on the first person shooter games there are to many hackers and cheats. i cant enjoy a game when people are doing this. I just hooked my Xbox 360 up to my ASUS VG278H 27" 120mhz monitor and i was dominating last night! i was a consistant 1.5 to 1. 7 K/D ratio. Its a big jump the input times from my samsung HD TV to the Asus.


I will be grabbing a 3Dvision 2 monitor in the future probably. Some of the games are just way too fun in 3D. BTW playing on a gaming monitor is a much better improvement than playing on a TV. No matter how great TVs are, they are always going to give you lag. TVs are best for watching TV and monitors are best for playing games (consoles included)

Now I wonder if PS4 will have Dual DVI input so I can connect it to my Yamakasi. If not, than nothing I can do and will connect it to my Samsung 3D TV.

@ everyone else

All screenshots are added.


----------



## ChronoBodi

uhhh.... the GTX 680 4GB is a piece of crap. IT artifacts at STOCK clocks. Damn it. I STILL have that 660 ti, i still keep my title of only 660 Ti in this club!

You have no idea how dispiriting it is when that new GPU craps out right out of the box. IT SUCKS.

Or, i explain:

It crashes every time it loads a Crysis 3 level. EVERY time at stock specs.

In Painkiller Hell & Damnation, damned weird purple artifacts are shooting all over the place, there's specklish squares all over the place, it's a disaster.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> uhhh.... the GTX 680 4GB is a piece of crap. IT artifacts at STOCK clocks. Damn it. I STILL have that 660 ti, i still keep my title of only 660 Ti in this club!
> 
> You have no idea how dispiriting it is when that new GPU craps out right out of the box. IT SUCKS.


Did you try several drivers?

I guess you might have a bad GPU too. GO for a RMA.

meanwhile next time I update the list, I will switch yours back to 660ti if you want.

Or should I wait until you RMA the card and see if you keep it?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Did you try several drivers?
> 
> I guess you might have a bad GPU too. GO for a RMA.
> 
> meanwhile next time I update the list, I will switch yours back to 660ti if you want.
> 
> Or should I wait until you RMA the card and see if you keep it?


Lord, i tried 310.90, 314.07, 313.96, all sucked... All of them artifacted and crashed like a crack hooker.

Update it back to 660 ti since that's what in my rig right now, this 680 is a dead goose.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Lord, i tried 310.90, 314.07, 313.96, all sucked... All of them artifacted and crashed like a crack hooker.
> 
> Update it back to 660 ti since that's what in my rig right now, this 680 is a dead goose.


RMA it and get a new one.

I also own a Zotac product and love it. Their customer service is great. I am sure your 680 will be replaced in no time.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> RMA it and get a new one.
> 
> I also own a Zotac product and love it. Their customer service is great. I am sure your 680 will be replaced in no time.


RMAing is such a pain in the ass.









speaking of which, im going to test out my friend's AMD 7950 card for a second, what do i do driver wise? Just install them or completely uninstall the nvidia driver from Device Manager?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> RMAing is such a pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of which, im going to test out my friend's AMD 7950 card for a second, what do i do driver wise? Just install them or completely uninstall the nvidia driver from Device Manager?


Switching brands, definitaly remove all Nvidia drivers.

Do a regular uninstall everything, and than install the 7950.

If you have issues than use driver sweeper or something.

But first I would just remove all Nvidia from the control panel

turn off PC

take out Nvidia, place the AMD gpu

than install AMD drivers.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Switching brands, definitaly remove all Nvidia drivers.
> 
> Do a regular uninstall everything, and than install the 7950.
> 
> If you have issues than use driver sweeper or something.
> 
> But first I would just remove all Nvidia from the control panel
> turn off PC
> take out Nvidia, place the AMD gpu
> than install AMD drivers.


the nvidia control panel? or the generic "uninstall driver" in Device Manager? then boot in safe mode and install Catalyst driver?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> the nvidia control panel? or the generic "uninstall driver" in Device Manager? then boot in safe mode and install Catalyst driver?


the windows one. Not the Nvidia.

Well booting into safe mode sometimes causes issues. I would just uninstall via the one in the Windows Control Panel. Don't mess with the safe mode uninstallation unless you run into issues.

Also make sure to make a restore point in your Windows.


----------



## ltpenguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> the nvidia control panel? or the generic "uninstall driver" in Device Manager? then boot in safe mode and install Catalyst driver?


Someone made a post about how to remove it nvidia drivers http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys with 1440p monitors. Can you check this *thread* and tell me if you see the whole Original Post with all the graphs.
I have some reports that some users have hard time seeing the main post. I want to be sure it's because of lower resolution.

Thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Guys with 1440p monitors. Can you check this *thread* and tell me if you see the whole Original Post with all the graphs.
> I have some reports that some users have hard time seeing the main post. I want to be sure it's because of lower resolution.
> 
> Thanks


I myself can see it. All the charts.

Please let me know if the issue is due to lower resolution. also what can they not see exactly? The charts all together? or can they not scroll through it or something?

I will be glad to fix it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

EDIT: Sorry iARDAs, I was meaning this Thread *http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_30*

Try to reduce the width of your window and you'll see what they get, I need to find a way so they can scroll left and right with no issue, whatever their resolution is.
I want to keep the graphs and charts that size. I like it this way, on my monitor at least.









One member posted this



Spoiler: Screenshot!


----------



## InspectrButters

At 1440, the images are cut off for me if I do not have the "View Forums Full Width" option checked. Even with the option checked, some of the images are still cropped for me at 1920x1080.


----------



## Degree

More screenshots, I forgot to turn off the UI ingame on my last post!








Here are some more screenshots without the UI, they look a lot better!

*TERA Online 2560x1440 - SweetFX*


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltpenguin*
> 
> Someone made a post about how to remove it nvidia drivers http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers


*reads instructions*

*head falls to desk in agony*

*GROOOANNNN*

Are you serious? Why can't i just uninstall the NV driver and go on my merry way? That guide involves touching the registry, FFS!

blergh....


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hjj


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> *reads instructions*
> 
> *head falls to desk in agony*
> 
> *GROOOANNNN*
> 
> Are you serious? Why can't i just uninstall the NV driver and go on my merry way? That guide involves touching the registry, FFS!
> 
> blergh....


Nah don't follow that. It seriously eff'd my Win install when I did. Which windows are you using?


----------



## Descadent

to uninstall nvidia drivers since they changed the way uninstall works several months and drivers ago. just uninstall 3d, nvidia hd audio, physx, then actual driver. restart everytime it wants you to. then just install driver again and check clean install. it cleans it all out. no extra stuff needed.

the post in that thread is before nvidia changed way uninstall and updating drivers work.


----------



## num1son

It's very important too if using *Win8* that you let windows completely install the "standard" driver that it automatically installs. Then you must restart before doing anything else, as the restart will ensure that it has installed all the way. Then install your driver of choice without doing anything else.

After playing with Win8 for a while trying to get drivers to work with my Quad 580's, I have to say avoid it at all cost if using more than 2 GPU's.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> It's very important too if using *Win8* that you let windows completely install the "standard" driver that it automatically installs. Then you must restart before doing anything else, as the restart will ensure that it has installed all the way. Then install your driver of choice without doing anything else.
> 
> After playing with Win8 for a while trying to get drivers to work with my Quad 580's, I have to say avoid it at all cost if using more than 2 GPU's.


 all I did after multiple win 8 installs on two machines. was after installing win 8. just install nvidia drivers and it makes you reboot. and done. not sure how quad would effect a driver install, but hmm. interesting


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> all I did after multiple win 8 installs on two machines. was after installing win 8. just install nvidia drivers and it makes you reboot. and done. not sure how quad would effect a driver install, but hmm. interesting


It's two issues actually. The first being Windows installing it's own drivers while you are trying to install yours. The second for Quads is that it just doesn't like them period. I couldn't get it to launch games with the latest driver. Switch back to Win7 runs like a champ. Hate Win8 now..


----------



## _REAPER_

I am hoping to not have any issues with windows 8 and TRI SLI 680s


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> It's two issues actually. The first being Windows installing it's own drivers while you are trying to install yours. The second for Quads is that it just doesn't like them period. I couldn't get it to launch games with the latest driver. Switch back to Win7 runs like a champ. Hate Win8 now..


The main issue i dumped Windows 8 was because of the Driver installing issues. Every thing i installed had issues!!! Windows 7 for me lol


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> It's two issues actually. The first being Windows installing it's own drivers while you are trying to install yours. The second for Quads is that it just doesn't like them period. I couldn't get it to launch games with the latest driver. Switch back to Win7 runs like a champ. Hate Win8 now..


Yeah that doesn't make sense. win 8 has everything it needs to run and display by the time it goes through the "setting up windows for you" and has mini tutorial. Even if windows is still installing generic driver for anything, you should wait till it's done before installing real driver. either way doesn't make sense.

I'd never go back to 7 personally. Seems so out of date for me now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> The main issue i dumped Windows 8 was because of the Driver installing issues. Every thing i installed had issues!!! Windows 7 for me lol


like what drivers? I even use asus win 7 drivers for my laptop on win 8. install like a champ. hell even use vista and xp printer drivers on wifes laptop with 8 and no issues.

crazy. win 8 has been so stress free it's wonderful.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> to uninstall nvidia drivers since they changed the way uninstall works several months and drivers ago. just uninstall 3d, nvidia hd audio, physx, then actual driver. restart everytime it wants you to. then just install driver again and check clean install. it cleans it all out. no extra stuff needed.
> the post in that thread is before nvidia changed way uninstall and updating drivers work.


Oh, thank you, I don't believe for a second it is THAT contrived to switch drivers... touching registry and all that crap is abolished for a damn reason.
unless you mean Nvidia -> Nvidia, i meant Nvidia -> AMD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Nah don't follow that. It seriously eff'd my Win install when I did. Which windows are you using?


Win 7 x64 Home. Not going to Win 8, not now, not ever. If there's a next OS, it's either a stable Steam Ubuntu or if m$ ever comes back to their senses, a better performing Win 9 with Win 7 sensibilities.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Yeah that doesn't make sense. win 8 has everything it needs to run and display by the time it goes through the "setting up windows for you" and has mini tutorial. Even if windows is still installing generic driver for anything, you should wait till it's done before installing real driver. either way doesn't make sense.
> 
> I'd never go back to 7 personally. Seems so out of date for me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like what drivers? I even use asus win 7 drivers for my laptop on win 8. install like a champ. hell even use vista and xp printer drivers on wifes laptop with 8 and no issues.
> 
> crazy. win 8 has been so stress free it's wonderful.


To me i honestly only noticed the Metro. And whilst i had it i thought it was great but then when i reverted back to Win 7 and found less hassle and a lot of support for the programs i wanted use.

My Burson DAC & Razer Nostromo took me half a day to get to install and the strike 7 keyboard never installed properly! I wasted a day and a half and even took my cpu tower into the shopping centre where i got the keyboard so they could have a crack. With Win 7 no compatibility issues no running in xp, win 7 modes etc. Straight up bang they worked. I think windows 8 will be great but not for another year or so. Dont get me wrong there are some features i liked.


----------



## jassilamba

@iAEDAs - I will get my 1440p proof pic posted today once I get home (too busy with other projects and enjoying the awesomeness that is 1440P)

Question for anyone running 680 4gb versions in 3 way SLI or more, how is your performance on games like Fat Far Cry 3 / Metro 2033?

I have a single 690 which is more than what I need but I don't like the look of a single card in the case. I have pre-ordered some uber stupid cards from amazon and was in every comparison that I read I could not find number for 680 4GB 3 way sli benchmarks.

If the numbers are the same as 2 of the bad boys pictured below then I think I will stick with them.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thanks for your answers guys.


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Sucky pic of my U2713HM, good enough?


----------



## Hamy144

Does anyone else running crosssfire in Crysis 3 have problems with low usage on their second card?
I'm talking as if it's only using my 1st card and the second is idling.


----------



## Shion314

Auria EQ276W



I have shaky hands when it's cold.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Uhmm what do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have lots of screenshots in the 2nd message of the thread.


iARDAs, where are the skyrim screenshots in the section? Or am I blind?


----------



## Descadent

Black ops 2 mp free weekend. I have this game for 360, crazy how much better I am on pc. That or the kids on 360 play to damn much.

4320x2560 Portrait



DAT horrible hit detection!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> EDIT: Sorry iARDAs, I was meaning this Thread *http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_30*
> 
> Try to reduce the width of your window and you'll see what they get, I need to find a way so they can scroll left and right with no issue, whatever their resolution is.
> I want to keep the graphs and charts that size. I like it this way, on my monitor at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One member posted this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot!


Yeah I know what you mean. I also had a crazy width size for my spreadsheets before and it turns out some people couldn't see them because of the resolution. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InspectrButters*
> 
> At 1440, the images are cut off for me if I do not have the "View Forums Full Width" option checked. Even with the option checked, some of the images are still cropped for me at 1920x1080.


Hey bro. Which images are you talking about? Are you talking about the 1440p+ Screenshots in the thread?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> @iAEDAs - I will get my 1440p proof pic posted today once I get home (too busy with other projects and enjoying the awesomeness that is 1440P)
> 
> Question for anyone running 680 4gb versions in 3 way SLI or more, how is your performance on games like Fat Far Cry 3 / Metro 2033?
> 
> I have a single 690 which is more than what I need but I don't like the look of a single card in the case. I have pre-ordered some uber stupid cards from amazon and was in every comparison that I read I could not find number for 680 4GB 3 way sli benchmarks.
> 
> If the numbers are the same as 2 of the bad boys pictured below then I think I will stick with them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answers guys.


Cool bro. I will be waiting.

Also I heard good things about triway SLI and 1440p resolution. It seems the 3rd GPU scales very well. I had read in Guru3D that 3way 680 scales better in 1440p than 1080p.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_680_3_way_sli_review,14.html

Take a look at that link.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> 
> 
> Sucky pic of my U2713HM, good enough?


Welcome to the club bro









That's a sleek looking bezel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shion314*
> 
> Auria EQ276W
> 
> 
> 
> I have shaky hands when it's cold.


Welcome to the club bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> iARDAs, where are the skyrim screenshots in the section? Or am I blind?


Believe it or not, we had no Skyrim posters so far in the thread







. I will soon start playing Skyrim again and will take SS. It looks amazing in 1440p I can assure you that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Black ops 2 mp free weekend. I have this game for 360, crazy how much better I am on pc. That or the kids on 360 play to damn much.


I bought the game in the release day, and play it so little. It is not a bad game but I am just bored of the series.

Are you connectiong your 360 to a TV? If so maybe the input lag in the TV might be the problem for your lower skills in the 360.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Are you connectiong your 360 to a TV? If so maybe the input lag in the TV might be the problem for your lower skills in the 360.


i play consoles on my projector but it's not the projector. even with crysis 3 pc with controller on my projector I am better at it than blops2. there really are kids that playing nothing else, ever on 360 that play blops2


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i play consoles on my projector but it's not the projector. even with crysis 3 pc with controller on my projector I am better at it than blops2. *there really are kids that playing nothing else, ever on 360 that play blops2*


Actually that is true.

And they play it crazily.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by conwa
> 
> iARDAs, where are the skyrim screenshots in the section? Or am I blind?
> Believe it or not, we had no Skyrim posters so far in the thread . I will soon start playing Skyrim again and will take SS. It looks amazing in 1440p I can assure you that.


Uhm I already did!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1291882/1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p-meet-the-awesome-members-of-ocn/2240


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shion314*
> 
> Auria EQ276W
> 
> 
> 
> I have shaky hands when it's cold.


i heard the more recent Aurias are AG-coated now... did your box come with a handle on top or cardboard cutouts on the side?

If your box has plastic handle on top and no holes in the side, it's glossy. IF no handle and holes in the sides for carrying, it's AG

Mine was the glossy model... hopefully they still make glossy models.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi can I please get my Samsung 1440p 27" S27B970D PLS MONITOR added. Thanks!


----------



## nagle3092

Got my order in for a Titan can't wait till it gets here to see how it is at 1440.


----------



## Shion314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i heard the more recent Aurias are AG-coated now... did your box come with a handle on top or cardboard cutouts on the side?
> 
> If your box has plastic handle on top and no holes in the side, it's glossy. IF no handle and holes in the sides for carrying, it's AG
> 
> Mine was the glossy model... hopefully they still make glossy models.


Mine's the AG model. But I honestly like it. Almost the same as my 850D but with higher resolution and the AG coating. I like not having the reflection anymore.


----------



## Degree

More Tera, this time changed the LumaSharpen in SweetFX









*Tera Online - 2560x1440p*

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1308594/
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1308595/
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1308596/
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1308597/
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1308598/


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Got my order in for a Titan can't wait till it gets here to see how it is at 1440.


sweet man--gotta let us know once it's fired up.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> sweet man--gotta let us know once it's fired up.


One of the reasons I did not get it is because I will only use one monitor... no need to have 6gb just for one monitor.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Got my order in for a Titan can't wait till it gets here to see how it is at 1440.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> sweet man--gotta let us know once it's fired up.


Future titan owner reporting in too. Mine should be in on Tuesday. I'll do benchmarks between 1.3ghz 680 and titan on 1440p.


----------



## Descadent

crazy. too high of price for not enough performance(my sli 670s beat it out and still spent $200 less.) for me to even think about it.









but for those you want it and getting it. let us know.


----------



## PR-Imagery

^if you're only gaming then sure, the compute performance gain should be worth every penny tho. Interesting tho the 7970 beat it in some areas in compute tho.


----------



## ski-bum

I'd like to join.
Got my first "real" monitor and I love it.
I have the ASUS PB278Q powered by one MSI GTX580 Lighting Extreme.
With the new monitor I'm looking for a second MSI LE for SLI for games like Far Cry 3 that I'm only getting 30 fps on Extreme settings.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> crazy. too high of price for not enough performance(my sli 670s beat it out and still spent $200 less.) for me to even think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for those you want it and getting it. let us know.


I could have just bought another 680 (or 2) but I'm done with dual card setups.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Uhm I already did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291882/1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p-meet-the-awesome-members-of-ocn/2240


My mistake 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hi can I please get my Samsung 1440p 27" S27B970D PLS MONITOR added. Thanks!


Welcome to the club bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Got my order in for a Titan can't wait till it gets here to see how it is at 1440.


Let us know how it performs.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I'd like to join.
> Got my first "real" monitor and I love it.
> I have the ASUS PB278Q powered by one MSI GTX580 Lighting Extreme.
> With the new monitor I'm looking for a second MSI LE for SLI for games like Far Cry 3 that I'm only getting 30 fps on Extreme settings.


Welcome to the club bro









A second 580 would definitaly help but I would lean towards Kepler if I were you.

How much of a Vram do you have with the 580?


----------



## ski-bum

The MSI Lighting Extreme has 3GB of VRAM so that's why I'm leaning towards a second.
I've been considering a GTX680 2GB. Do you think my framerate would be that much better over the 580?
Would I need a 4GB 680?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> The MSI Lighting Extreme has 3GB of VRAM so that's why I'm leaning towards a second.
> I've been considering a GTX680 2GB. Do you think my framerate would be that much better over the 580?
> Would I need a 4GB 680?


Ah. Good that you have the 3GB version. Normally most 580 folks have the lower one.

Well 680 will not be much of an upgrade over the 580.

30% maybe. Thats it.

In your case I might actually wait for the 780.

580 in SLI will consume more power and *I believe* (can't know for sure) the future 780 will give you pretty much the power of a 580 SLI, with NO SLI hassles, less power consumption and newer technology.

However no one knows when the 780 will come out.

Decisin is yours.

You won't regret 580 SLI too but I believe Kepler scaling in SLI is better than the Fermi too.

Edit : 680 4GB will make some difference in few games out there. Skyrim with mods is one of them.


----------



## iARDAs

I updated the SS spreadsheet in the thread.

Now each resolution is easier to be found.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ah. Good that you have the 3GB version. Normally most 580 folks have the lower one.
> 
> Well 680 will not be much of an upgrade over the 580.
> 30% maybe. Thats it.
> 
> In your case I might actually wait for the 780.
> 
> 580 in SLI will consume more power and *I believe* (can't know for sure) the future 780 will give you pretty much the power of a 580 SLI, with NO SLI hassles, less power consumption and newer technology.
> 
> However no one knows when the 780 will come out.
> 
> Decisin is yours.
> 
> You won't regret 580 SLI too but I believe Kepler scaling in SLI is better than the Fermi too.
> 
> Edit : 680 4GB will make some difference in few games out there. Skyrim with mods is one of them.


hmph, so Titan is the only real single-gpu upgrade over the 580, despite its price? it is a GF110-GK110 succession, but it's double the price compared to a GTX 580 at launch. bah.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> hmph, so Titan is the only real single-gpu upgrade over the 580, despite its price? it is a GF110-GK110 succession, but it's double the price compared to a GTX 580 at launch. bah.


I actually started this thread to hear more answers

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363957/670-4gb-sli-or-titan

I Do believe that Titan is just the best single core GPU but I really want to get more in depth asnwers if I can.

But in this scenario, getting a 680 over a 580 is an improvement but maybe not that much, however switching to Titan from 580 would be a great improvement.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> hmph, so Titan is the only real single-gpu upgrade over the 580, despite its price? it is a GF110-GK110 succession, but it's double the price compared to a GTX 580 at launch. bah.


I don't think so. I really doubt that Nvidia planned for GK110 to be GF110 successor. If that were the case GK110 is 14 months late with very limited availability.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone knows about the Viewsonic 1440p monitor?

http://www.viewsonic.com/us/vp2770-led.html


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone knows about the Viewsonic 1440p monitor?
> 
> http://www.viewsonic.com/us/vp2770-led.html


It's probably the best gaming 1440p monitor, it needs a lot more recognition.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It's probably the best gaming 1440p monitor, it needs a lot more recognition.


what makes it better than the other ones such as Dell, Asus or Samsung?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> what makes it better than the other ones such as Dell, Asus or Samsung?


It doesn't have some of the issues that the other Dell, Asus and Samsung monitors have. Such as backlight bleeding, PWM flicker, gamma issues and horrible AG coating. It has the lowest response time out of any multi-input 1440p monitor (7ms which is pretty amazing) and very low input lag.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone knows about the Viewsonic 1440p monitor?
> 
> http://www.viewsonic.com/us/vp2770-led.html


all I know is I've used a few ViewSonic monitors and they are reliable and great


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone knows about the Viewsonic 1440p monitor?
> 
> http://www.viewsonic.com/us/vp2770-led.html


all I know is I've used a few ViewSonic monitors and they are reliable and great


----------



## Lefty67

I was wondering how 2 460 1GB in SLI would handle 1440 or 1600

I havent really had any problems with any game with my 460's so I really dont wanna ditch them yet, but I kinda wanna go bigger









I know the 1GB could be a problem with a higher res. Would I have to upgrade my card?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty67*
> 
> I was wondering how 2 460 1GB in SLI would handle 1440 or 1600
> 
> I havent really had any problems with any game with my 460's so I really dont wanna ditch them yet, but I kinda wanna go bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the 1GB could be a problem with a higher res. Would I have to upgrade my card?


I would recommend a single 670 or a 680 over a 460 SLI

It will be a much better setup and an investment.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It doesn't have some of the issues that the other Dell, Asus and Samsung monitors have. Such as backlight bleeding, PWM flicker, gamma issues and horrible AG coating. It has the lowest response time out of any multi-input 1440p monitor (7ms which is pretty amazing) and very low input lag.


It states on Viewsonic's site that the monitor has a response time of 12ms (typ).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty67*
> 
> I was wondering how 2 460 1GB in SLI would handle 1440 or 1600
> 
> I havent really had any problems with any game with my 460's so I really dont wanna ditch them yet, but I kinda wanna go bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the 1GB could be a problem with a higher res. Would I have to upgrade my card?


Once you go up to these larger monitors you'll need alot more to push them. When I'm playing BF3 maxed out on this monitor I use 1850mb of VRAM. When you SLI 1GB cards it doesn't double your memory, you still have 1GB, which won't be nearly enough. Even the 1500mb cards aren't enough for max resolution.


----------



## Lefty67

yea I am aware that it only uses 1GB, that was my main worry.

I am really going to miss these 460's tho. Tough lil cards


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty67*
> 
> yea I am aware that it only uses 1GB, that was my main worry.
> 
> I am really going to miss these 460's tho. Tough lil cards


Just sell them and grab a 670 GTX 4GB if you want to stick with Nvidia.

Less power consumption, less noise, no SLI issues.

You will love it.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> It states on Viewsonic's site that the monitor has a response time of 12ms (typ).


Manufacturer listed response times are totally bogus. I thought everyone knew this by now.


----------



## ski-bum

I think I'd believe the mfg. site over some third party. Why would Viewsonic list such a poor response time if they want to sell these to gamers?

The best price for these I've found is on Newegg for $800. You can get the Dell UltraSharp U2713HM or the ASUS PB Series PB278Q for a $100 less.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I think I'd believe the mfg. site over some third party. Why would Viewsonic list such a poor response time if they want to sell these to gamers?












You've not paid much attention to monitors over the past eight years I take it.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've not paid much attention to monitors over the past eight years I take it.


Not really

I hear what your saying. It's the same with just about everything out there. The mfg tweak the numbers all the time to make their product look better. Just don't understand why Viewsonic (who make excellent monitors) would rate the response time so much WORSE than it really is.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Just don't understand why Viewsonic (who make excellent monitors) would rate the response time so much WORSE than it really is.


That's like wondering why manufacturers don't brag about having low signal delay or don't mention that their Game preset cuts latency by 32% or don't advertise that their display can do 75Hz refresh rate. Why don't they pimp this stuff for all it's worth? No idea. Honestly I imagine they figure anyone who cares more than a little bit will read reviews and go from there.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I think I'd believe the mfg. site over some third party. Why would Viewsonic list such a poor response time if they want to sell these to gamers?


do you know the definition of marketing?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It doesn't have some of the issues that the other Dell, Asus and Samsung monitors have. Such as backlight bleeding, PWM flicker, gamma issues and horrible AG coating. It has the lowest response time out of any multi-input 1440p monitor (7ms which is pretty amazing) and very low input lag.


Auria states it has 6.5ms response.
http://microcenter.com/product/384780/EQ276W_27_IPS_LED_Monitor


----------



## Descadent

because auria is same thing as catleap, crossover etc. which technically are the fastest ips 1440p because they have no multi inputs and no scaler.

but we are talking about ms.... not seconds. difference between 6.5 and 7 is like big whoop.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Auria states it has 6.5ms response.
> http://microcenter.com/product/384780/EQ276W_27_IPS_LED_Monitor


Whatever they state is wrong, multi-input Korean monitors will have no where near a 6.5ms response time.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Whatever they state is wrong, multi-input Korean monitors will have no where near a 6.5ms response time.


true, but the non multi input koreans do


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> because auria is same thing as catleap, crossover etc. which technically are the fastest ips 1440p because they have no multi inputs and no scaler.
> 
> but we are talking about ms.... not seconds. difference between 6.5 and 7 is like big whoop.


Yeah but we already discussed that the ViewSonic's is actually longer response time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Whatever they state is wrong, multi-input Korean monitors will have no where near a 6.5ms response time.


Sooo..Is this monitor Multi-input or not? Conflicting statements in quote. When you've got proof that it will be 'nowhere near 6.5ms', Ill listen.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Yeah but we already discussed that the ViewSonic's is actually longer response time.
> Sooo..Is this monitor Multi-input or not? Conflicting statements in quote. When you've got proof that it will be 'nowhere near 6.5ms', Ill listen.


the statistics about the multi input vs non multi input korean monitors are in their respective threads in regards to latency. simple really multi input monitors add scalers which increases lag, but it ain't anything to be concerned with. quake and unreal days are over.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> true, but the non multi input koreans do


Correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Yeah but we already discussed that the ViewSonic's is actually longer response time.
> Sooo..Is this monitor Multi-input or not? Conflicting statements in quote. When you've got proof that it will be 'nowhere near 6.5ms', Ill listen.


The Auria and Viewsonic VP2770 are both multi-input. Have a look through some of the reviews here, they just show you how what the manufacturer claims is normally nothing like the actual performance.
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/

Here's the review of the VP2770
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/viewsonic_vp2770-led.htm


----------



## jamaican voodoo

can i join the club too here my auria being push by my trifire rig


----------



## Descadent

just when two wasn't enough for 1 monitor!


----------



## jamaican voodoo

nope 2 wasn't enough


----------



## WorldExclusive




----------



## iARDAs

1440p Screenshots of Assasins Creed : Brotherhood


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> can i join the club too here my auria being push by my trifire rig


welcome to the club bro. And nice rig.









Do you have 3 7970s or 3 7950s?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Welcome to the club bro


----------



## jamaican voodoo

I have 2 7970 with a 7950 for trifire...i could have gotten another 7970 but thanks to ek not making the oringnal 7970 waterblocks anymore, so i settle for the 7950 it works great still.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some more 1440p Screenshots for Kingdom of Amalur : Reckoning


----------



## Caz

Got some questions for you guys.

I have been thinking of what my next upgrade will be in about 12-18 months. I am planning on a MEAN GPU and Display.

Do we think that 4K monitors will be more widespread(and/or)cheaper?
Will [email protected] exist yet?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Got some questions for you guys.
> 
> I have been thinking of what my next upgrade will be in about 12-18 months. I am planning on a MEAN GPU and Display.
> 
> Do we think that 4K monitors will be more widespread(and/or)cheaper?
> Will [email protected] exist yet?
> How much GPU power will it take to push [email protected]?


4K monitors won't be affordable for another 5 years, at least. They don't even exist yet








1440p 120Hz kind of exists, there are overclockable monitors that you can get from Overlord, Yamakasi and a couple of other manufacturers that can run at 120Hz but it's not 'true' 120Hz. I have no idea when actual 120Hz 1440p panels will be available.
GPU power wise, a single GTX 670/HD 7950 is generally the recommended GPU for playing games at 1440p on high-ultra settings.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Got some questions for you guys.
> 
> I have been thinking of what my next upgrade will be in about 12-18 months. I am planning on a MEAN GPU and Display.
> 
> Do we think that 4K monitors will be more widespread(and/or)cheaper?
> Will [email protected] exist yet?
> How much GPU power will it take to push [email protected]?


4K monitors? Forget about it until 2015 or even further.

I mean they will be here but way too expensive.

1440p 120hz exists in OCable monitors but they are rare and hard to find. About companies like Asus, Dell, Samsung to come up with 1440p and 120hz well maybe in late 2014 or so.

These are all my guess.

1440p and 60hz?

Well it depends on game about GPU power. Which games do you have in mind?


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Got some questions for you guys.
> 
> I have been thinking of what my next upgrade will be in about 12-18 months. I am planning on a MEAN GPU and Display.
> 
> Do we think that 4K monitors will be more widespread(and/or)cheaper?
> Will [email protected] exist yet?
> How much GPU power will it take to push [email protected]?


1.In the next 12-18 months 4K monitors wont be widespread, or at least I can't see them coming down to a price everyone can afford. Even right now 1440p is only for the more hardcore gamers.

[email protected] exists in the overlord monitors and the old catleap 2B's but that is it but they sell the 120hz pcb for the catleaps.

3.Depends what your playing and at what settings, I've happily played 1440p at 60hz(did you mean fps?) on a 7770 on arma 2, not a very graphic intense game. I'm currently running 2x7950's at 1440p and they can drop below 60fps in some games with everything maxed, dayz comes to mind because it's CPU intensive.


----------



## Descadent

considering how long it took people to adopt 1080p tv and monitors (there are still alot out there that don't have hd believe it or not)

it's gonna be a long wait on 4k to become affordable and not pointless. UNFORTUNATELY.

buy 1440 now


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> considering how long it took people to adopt 1080p tv and monitors (there are still alot out there that don't have hd believe it or not)
> 
> it's gonna be a long wait on 4k to become affordable and not pointless. UNFORTUNATELY.
> 
> buy 1440 now


nevermind that the GPUs, even the Titan, can't do 60 FPS at 1440p. we're better off sticking to 1440p and let GPUs and the drivers mature.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> 4K monitors won't be affordable for another 5 years, at least. They don't even exist yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p 120Hz kind of exists, there are overclockable monitors that you can get from Overlord, Yamakasi and a couple of other manufacturers that can run at 120Hz but it's not 'true' 120Hz. I have no idea when actual 120Hz 1440p panels will be available.
> GPU power wise, a single GTX 670/HD 7950 is generally the recommended GPU for playing games at 1440p on high-ultra settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 4K monitors? Forget about it until 2015 or even further.
> 
> I mean they will be here but way too expensive.
> 
> 1440p 120hz exists in OCable monitors but they are rare and hard to find. About companies like Asus, Dell, Samsung to come up with 1440p and 120hz well maybe in late 2014 or so.
> 
> These are all my guess.
> 
> 1440p and 60hz?
> 
> Well it depends on game about GPU power. Which games do you have in mind?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> 1.In the next 12-18 months 4K monitors wont be widespread, or at least I can't see them coming down to a price everyone can afford. Even right now 1440p is only for the more hardcore gamers.
> 
> [email protected] exists in the overlord monitors and the old catleap 2B's but that is it but they sell the 120hz pcb for the catleaps.
> 
> 3.Depends what your playing and at what settings, I've happily played 1440p at 60hz(did you mean fps?) on a 7770 on arma 2, not a very graphic intense game. I'm currently running 2x7950's at 1440p and they can drop below 60fps in some games with everything maxed, dayz comes to mind because it's CPU intensive.


Sounds like 4K monitors aren't worth 'waiting' for just yet.

Sounds like I might be sticking with a [email protected] monitor, and overclocking it, or just playing with VSync on.

I play FPS's. So right now it is BF3, in the future? If anything else comes out more realistic, (BF4), or something, then by all means.

I edited my post b/c I realized I could just go on anandtech and find out what GPU would work. But we are talking 18 months away, by then the GTX (I buy Nvidia usually) series will be on the cusp of the 2014 models, and we are just now seeing '700' models coming out now (titan)...get my drift. So by then, I will need something with at least current GTX680 power. So by then I am thinking, the $400 model will be what I will buy. And try to get it for a deal for $350.

Anyone think monitor technology will change AT ALL? Sounds like I will just be buying a Catleap Q270 LED then.......?

Thanks for being so informative. I use to know what was what, but 9 months of not following the market, and you are left behind kinda.


----------



## Descadent

there won't be any drastic changes in pc monitors until 4k. so buying now is least of your worries.


----------



## Caz

I will likely buy the monitor soonest, then the card when the 2014 models come out perhaps.

Any thoughts on a decent 1440p 60Hz model? I am looking for cheap and good bang for buck, like my GTX480 for $200









I really hate that I have to use eBay, I don't trust that system at all.


----------



## Descadent

nothing wrong with ebay and paypal, in regards to these monitors specifically. Accessorieswhole is the best. You'll read this in their respective threads. check monitor section of forum.

and I recommend crossover 27 led-p. I have 3 and love em.


----------



## Caz

Thanks so much man, I will definitely look that seller up.

Looks like $400ish shipped. Not too bad. I think my GTX480 will be able to run that monitor for something around 60fps on BF3 if EVERYTHING is on low.


----------



## Descadent

if you must go no lower than 60fps you will prob be fine. of course all depends on whats going on in that game. fps can be all over the place.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> if you must go no lower than 60fps you will prob be fine. of course all depends on whats going on in that game. fps can be all over the place.


I don't like to drop below 60. But yeah, I know what you mean, this card can't even keep it at >60fps on 1080p High, even when at 840/1950.

Guess that is what I get for playing with a card that is ~3 years old and a game that isn't even at its peak yet in terms of performance and drivers.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I don't think so. I really doubt that Nvidia planned for GK110 to be GF110 successor. If that were the case GK110 is 14 months late with very limited availability.


Doesn't matter if Nvidia planned it or not, it's still the successor, GF110 -> GK110, no other way around it. It's just that they make a lot more $$$ now by selling what should be the "GTX 660 ti" GK104 card to occupy the $300-500 space, which used to have full or cut-down GF110 cards for the 500 series. They totally changed the pricing structure, and we are shortchanged for it.

Well... it makes sense for them, $$$-wise to do so from a yields perspective in the first place, 520mm die size is a pain in the ass to get good yields from compared to 294mm for GK104.


----------



## dudebrah

Hey guys,

I recently decided to take a look into 1440p gaming. Up until now i have been playing games on a 120hz monitor (Samsung syncmaster SA700) and it has been good to me. I play alot of RPGs and FPS. I ordered a Dell U2713hm on friday and played with it over the weekend. I really liked the colors especially the deep blacks. The size seemd really big on my desktop at first but I got used to it. I have 2 2gb 680's and i definitely noted the dip in FPS, especially in a heavily modded skyrim plus k enb, but i was ok with that. still getting around 40-50fps. The only thing that kind of bothered me was input lag I felt while playing some BF3. I also had trouble sometimes being able to aim, during explosions or when the screen would shake. Also is there another 1440p monitor with a similiar color pallete like the U2713hm with less input lag? I live in Germany and last week they had some of the catleaps available on amazon, im kind of kicking myself that i didnt order one just to do a side by side test with the dell.

I can still return the Dell if there is a better option out there. Thanks for your time.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudebrah*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently decided to take a look into 1440p gaming. Up until now i have been playing games on a 120hz monitor (Samsung syncmaster SA700) and it has been good to me. I play alot of RPGs and FPS. I ordered a Dell U2713hm on friday and played with it over the weekend. I really liked the colors especially the deep blacks. The size seemd really big on my desktop at first but I got used to it. I have 2 2gb 680's and i definitely noted the dip in FPS, especially in a heavily modded skyrim plus k enb, but i was ok with that. still getting around 40-50fps. The only thing that kind of bothered me was input lag I felt while playing some BF3. I also had trouble sometimes being able to aim, during explosions or when the screen would shake. Also is there another 1440p monitor with a similiar color pallete like the U2713hm with less input lag? I live in Germany and last week they had some of the catleaps available on amazon, im kind of kicking myself that i didnt order one just to do a side by side test with the dell.
> 
> I can still return the Dell if there is a better option out there. Thanks for your time.


Hey there buddy.

Welcome to the beauty of the 1440p gaming.

About the monitor, Korean monitors such as Yamakasi Catleap, Crossover or others, they do have less input lag according to the folks who have gamed on both. It may not be too noticeable though.

I would keep the U2713hm because you will get used to the new way of playing and kill the newbs in BF3.

I also switched from 120hz gaming to 1440p 60 hz gaming, and my gameplay changed a bit in online FPS games but the end result is the same. I still own newbs









However if you want, you can always order a Crossover monitor or some other Korean brand and give them a try.

I want to warn you that the bezel quality of those products will not be as high quality as the dell U2713hm. However the image quality will be pretty much identical but with a slight lesser input lag.

Decision is yours.


----------



## dudebrah

thanks for the reply! Yeah the input lag wasnt so bad i guess, but it was noticeable. How does the Dell rank in comparison with other offerings as far as input lag goes? Like the Asus pb27? Is the Dell on the higher side of things or are most 1440p monitors gernerally about the same? I know there are probably milliseconds differences, but generally speaking are they all pretty close?

Sorry If these questions have been asked before. I went back about 7 pages but couldnt find anything.


----------



## dudebrah

GG double post


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudebrah*
> 
> thanks for the reply! Yeah the input lag wasnt so bad i guess, but it was noticeable. How does the Dell rank in comparison with other offerings as far as input lag goes? Like the Asus pb27? Is the Dell on the higher side of things or are most 1440p monitors gernerally about the same? I know there are probably milliseconds differences, but generally speaking are they all pretty close?
> 
> Sorry If these questions have been asked before. I went back about 7 pages but couldnt find anything.


I would say all the branded ones such as Asus, Samsung and Dell are pretty much close to each other. I doubt that there will be a monitor out there that will give you the " Wow the input lag is MUCH lower in this one " impression.

However owners of branded monitors can speak out better than me.

Korean monitors are the ones with less input lag, however that is also a very slim one. It will not make a night and day difference at all.

Viewsonic monitor has been recommended in this thread actually, but I never ever heard of someone owning that monitor so I can not comment.

Currently the IPS monitors kick ass but the input lag is not as amazing as a 120hz gaming monitor. Though it is still pretty good that it really does not matter for most people.


----------



## dudebrah

Thats what I was kind of thinking. Thank you for your help and input iARDAs. I checked on the Viewsonic but it seems to be about 200 euros more than the Dell. Which seems kind of steep.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudebrah*
> 
> Thats what I was kind of thinking. Thank you for your help and input iARDAs. I checked on the Viewsonic but it seems to be about 200 euros more than the Dell. Which seems kind of steep.


Yeah, If I were you I would stick with the Dell you got. It is a great monitor and you will get used to it pretty soon.

The colors and the resolution of th 1440p IPS monitors are simply amazing.


----------



## Descadent

i think you are just witnessing the difference of 2 680s at 120fps @ 120hz( if you were even maintaining 120fps at all times to even take advantage of 120hz) at 1080p vs. 2 680s at 1440p. @60hz even knowing 2 680s is PLENTY for 1 1440p you can just feel the difference due to the fps difference its self maybe?

also skyrim and it's fps is a mess after mods with 1440p due to insane texture mods running at high resolution with game running at high resolution.

makes you feel any better I went from 120hz monitor to 3x 1440p and don't miss it!


----------



## dudebrah

Nice! Man that is a setup! I see that as my natural progression of things haha! I think it was just running them at over 120 or near it. I played on the 1440 some more today and I must be getting used to it because it didnt bother me much. Although i wasnt playing Close Quarters either







All in all I am really digging it. The picture quality is definitely worth it and even skyrim modded out its running pretty smooth.

So, now about this club...


----------



## Descadent

Shots of unigine valley destroying my two 670s in 4320x2560 portrait


----------



## ChronoBodi

i returned that blasted GTX 680... and well, for the first time in my GPU path, a AMD card this time. Gigabyte Windforce HD 7970, to be exact.


----------



## shilka

Welcome to the lightshow







Still saving up for 2x EVGA GTX 680´s


----------



## Royraiden

I know this has probably been answered before but: does having a 4GB card show any kind of improvement while running a 2560x1440 monitor?Im looking to upgrade my monitor and would need to do the same for my gpu and was wondering if I should get a 2gb or 4gb version of either a 670 or 680.I play combat flight sims mostly( ROF and IL-2 Cliffs of Dover, the latter is quite demanding even on 1920x1200).


----------



## Descadent

single monitor 2gb is fine unless you run crazy texture mods. the cards don't have the raw gpu horsepower and memory bandwidth to utilize 4gb appropriately


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden*
> 
> I know this has probably been answered before but: does having a 4GB card show any kind of improvement while running a 2560x1440 monitor?Im looking to upgrade my monitor and would need to do the same for my gpu and was wondering if I should get a 2gb or 4gb version of either a 670 or 680.I play combat flight sims mostly( ROF and IL-2 Cliffs of Dover, the latter is quite demanding even on 1920x1200).


Having a 4GB GPU will not give you more FPS in most games, but heavily modded Skyrim and potential future games might be a bottleneck under 2GB.

In most cases you are fine with 2GB, but I would advice you to get the 4GB version. It is like 30 bucks more expensive. Not bad at all.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden*
> 
> I know this has probably been answered before but: does having a 4GB card show any kind of improvement while running a 2560x1440 monitor?.


Definitely.

During Skyrim (a fairly heavily modded Skyrim) ... GPU-z reports like 3.9gb of memory utilization.


----------



## Descadent

Crysis 3 4320x2560 portrait surround . fps all over the place on this mission anywhere from 15-75. no matter if game was on high or low. crazy


----------



## _REAPER_

Well Crysis looks good DMN....


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Definitely.
> 
> During Skyrim (a fairly heavily modded Skyrim) ... GPU-z reports like 3.9gb of memory utilization.


What about other games?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden*
> 
> What about other games?


Haven't noticed ... I know BL2 doesn't even hardly touch the RAM compared to Skyrim ... way I see it, at 1440p, the more VRAM the better. That's one of the only things I like about the Titan cards is the 6GB of VRAM ... but I"m still not going to upgrade from dual 670's till 2014 some time.


----------



## joseph77

I feel like crying then shot myself in the knee after some wall head banging. I just bought the new Dell 27 1440P and was about to buy the a second GTX 680...until I read 2gb not so much with 1440P. I built my system not two months ago and now my beloved Gtx 680 SOC is going to fail me









Sigh I lost all the excitement as soon as I read how much VRAM new games are using at 1440P. I guess I will just have to live with my current GTX 680 for a while until I can afford a Titan.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joseph77*
> 
> I feel like crying then shot myself in the knee after some wall head banging. I just bought the new Dell 27 1440P and was about to buy the a second GTX 680...until I read 2gb not so much with 1440P. I built my system not two months ago and now my beloved Gtx 680 SOC is going to fail me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh I lost all the excitement as soon as I read how much VRAM new games are using at 1440P. I guess I will just have to live with my current GTX 680 for a while until I can afford a Titan.


It will play just fine; I wouldn't sweat it. Get a second 680 and you'll be golden. Hell, I had a good time playing with a GTX580 @ 1440p .. just had to go med settings on everything and no AA ... a single 2GB 680 will play the heck ouf of 1440p. EVen better with two ...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joseph77*
> 
> I feel like crying then shot myself in the knee after some wall head banging. I just bought the new Dell 27 1440P and was about to buy the a second GTX 680...until I read 2gb not so much with 1440P. I built my system not two months ago and now my beloved Gtx 680 SOC is going to fail me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh I lost all the excitement as soon as I read how much VRAM new games are using at 1440P. I guess I will just have to live with my current GTX 680 for a while until I can afford a Titan.


Also, as I understand it, in SLI ... even if ou have two 4GB cards, you still only use 4GB and not 8GB (is this not correct?) ... so what would happen if you got a 4GB 680 and ran it next two your 2GB? Would games use the card with less VRAM or the one with more VRAM>?


----------



## joseph77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Also, as I understand it, in SLI ... even if ou have two 4GB cards, you still only use 4GB and not 8GB (is this not correct?) ... so what would happen if you got a 4GB 680 and ran it next two your 2GB? Would games use the card with less VRAM or the one with more VRAM>?


That's correct. 4GB does not increase performance, it is just that when a game needs more than 2Gb and I only got 2Gb my FPS will debunk to hell regardless if I have SLI or 100 way SLI.


----------



## Royraiden

I think Im gonna go with a 2GB version unless I find a great deal during the next month.Btw anyone here running this monitor:

http://www.microcenter.com/product/384780/EQ276W_27_IPS_LED_Monitor


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joseph77*
> 
> I feel like crying then shot myself in the knee after some wall head banging. I just bought the new Dell 27 1440P and was about to buy the a second GTX 680...until I read 2gb not so much with 1440P. I built my system not two months ago and now my beloved Gtx 680 SOC is going to fail me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh I lost all the excitement as soon as I read how much VRAM new games are using at 1440P. I guess I will just have to live with my current GTX 680 for a while until I can afford a Titan.


you have nothing to worry about. 4gb won't give you more fps. and the 6 series don't have memory bandwidth to even take advantage of 4gb. Raw gpu power > vram. Unless you are doing 1440p surround or insane texture mods. 2gb is fine! Alot of those benchmarks you see are with crazy amounts of AA you don't even need at 1440p because of higher resolution. You can run less AA with 1440p and save vram


----------



## joseph77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you have nothing to worry about. 4gb won't give you more fps. and the 6 series don't have memory bandwidth to even take advantage of 4gb. Raw gpu power > vram. Unless you are doing 1440p surround or insane texture mods. 2gb is fine! Alot of those benchmarks you see are with crazy amounts of AA you don't even need at 1440p because of higher resolution. You can run less AA with 1440p and save vram


So AA and MSAA are not that good at high res? should I just get a second GTX 680 then? Or should I wait a month or 2 until I get enough money for Titan?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

I'd recommend holding off on the second 680, only because I feel I wish I had more VRAM myself after buying 1.5GB 580s, I should have got the 3GB ones. That said, with no AA I haven't found anything yet that doesn't work (but I don't play Skyrim and haven't tried crysis 3 yet).

Titan is probably not the best value. If you're concerned about VRAM I'd sell what you've got and get a 4GB 670, preferably two of them.


----------



## Descadent

2nd 680 will out perform titan. msaa is still good just extra resolution helps clear up jaggies before you apply aa. personally with my setup. I don't run much aa at all. and never run msaa because it kills performance at surround 1440p like crazy. Some people wanna be balls to the walls though. to each their own.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joseph77*
> 
> So AA and MSAA are not that good at high res? should I just get a second GTX 680 then? Or should I wait a month or 2 until I get enough money for Titan?


I hardly ever use AA since moving up to 1440p; maybe x2 at the most but it's super hard to tell a difference since the res is so tight already, making jaggies and the like nearly not noticeable ...

I *did* try 1080p on my 1440 monitor and it look HORRIFIC. Super jaggy ...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden*
> 
> I think Im gonna go with a 2GB version unless I find a great deal during the next month.Btw anyone here running this monitor:
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/384780/EQ276W_27_IPS_LED_Monitor


It has gotten good customer reviews...


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joseph77*
> 
> So AA and MSAA are not that good at high res? should I just get a second GTX 680 then? Or should I wait a month or 2 until I get enough money for Titan?


You could always buy a second 680 that has 4GB and put it in the primary slot. Then for any game that won't work on 2GB (I wouldn't worry about that much) you just disable SLI and play on the 4GB one. In the meantime you could try to sell your existing 680 for a 4GB model.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> It has gotten good customer reviews...


Thats what I wanted to know, thanks.


----------



## jommy999

Can i join the club please . ?



not sure if my picture a little too dark.

ASUS PB278Q with MSI GTX 670 Power Edition OC

Thank you


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guys need a bit of advice. I have 2 monitors and one monitor color is warm and the other monitor color is cold. In the monitor osd settings there both the same. if i buy a Monitor Calibration software like x-rite colormunki will this make both the monitors color the same or will it not since you can only use one icc profile right


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> It has gotten good customer reviews...


Wonder if it is any good for gaming. errr 6.5ms RT


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys need a bit of advice. I have 2 monitors and one monitor color is warm and the other monitor color is cold. In the monitor osd settings there both the same. if i buy a Monitor Calibration software like x-rite colormunki will this make both the monitors color the same or will it not since you can only use one icc profile right


It'll more than likely get you the same (within naked eye levels) colors between the two. AFAIK as long as the monitors aren't in surround you can have a different color profile for each monitor since they're independent of each other, you can easily eye ball it in windows calibration to get them both to cool or both to warm if you desired. That and slight usage of the nvidia control panel can help with the color temperature as well.


----------



## _REAPER_

What are good monitors to pair with the 27 in the middle


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What are good monitors to pair with the 27 in the middle


I was able to calibrate my ML239H to be rather close-ish to my PB278Q. The overall quality of the IPS panels is very nice for the price, but they also never fail to remind you that your main monitor is a few levels above.

I believe the current equivalent of the ML239H is the VG239H or V239H which is the same screen and same guts with a different (better)(and VESA compatible) case.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> It'll more than likely get you the same (within naked eye levels) colors between the two. AFAIK as long as the monitors aren't in surround you can have a different color profile for each monitor since they're independent of each other, you can easily eye ball it in windows calibration to get them both to cool or both to warm if you desired. That and slight usage of the nvidia control panel can help with the color temperature as well.


Thanks Azefore


----------



## Royraiden

Does anyone know of any etailer in the US who sells one of the 27" 1440p monitors and has international shipping?


----------



## iARDAs

Are there any 1440p capable projectors out there guys?


----------



## DimmyK

If someone is wondering, how TITAN performs against highly clocked 680 @ 1440p, I did some benchmarks here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/730#post_19392479


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> If someone is wondering, how TITAN performs against highly clocked 680 @ 1440p, I did some benchmarks here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/730#post_19392479


+rep

How happy are you overall?

any pros or cons for getting the Titan in your case?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Are there any 1440p capable projectors out there guys?


nope. maybe commercially but not for home


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> +rep
> 
> How happy are you overall?
> 
> any pros or cons for getting the Titan in your case?


Very happy. It's around 50% faster than my 680. I'm single gpu type of guy, so in my case sli isn't an option. I see the only con: price. Otherwise it's the best card I ever had.


----------



## ruervyn

Just got my crossover 27q today. MSI twinfrozr 3 7950. frequencies on my sig.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i returned that blasted GTX 680... and well, for the first time in my GPU path, a AMD card this time. Gigabyte Windforce HD 7970, to be exact.


I updated your GPU.

How is it btw? Happy with it?

I had a 1 hour experience with a 7970 OC in my rig and it was really nice actually.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> Can i join the club please . ?
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if my picture a little too dark.
> 
> ASUS PB278Q with MSI GTX 670 Power Edition OC
> 
> Thank you


Welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden*
> 
> Does anyone know of any etailer in the US who sells one of the 27" 1440p monitors and has international shipping?


Try Overlord.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> nope. maybe commercially but not for home


Ahh I see.

I wonder would owning a 1080p Projector will give me better or worse gaming experience compared to my 1440p monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Very happy. It's around 50% faster than my 680. I'm single gpu type of guy, so in my case sli isn't an option. I see the only con: price. Otherwise it's the best card I ever had.


I am happy for you bro. Enjoy your new beast. From the looks of it even 780 will not be as fast as the Titan. So you should be set for a while with this thing 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruervyn*
> 
> Just got my crossover 27q today. MSI twinfrozr 3 7950. frequencies on my sig.


Hey there bro.

Post a picture and I shall add you to the club


----------



## iARDAs

I am thinking of getting a 1600p monitor to replace my 1440p

Besides the around 5% FPS hit, are there any cons or pros while gaming or surfing the web?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I wonder would owning a 1080p Projector will give me better or worse gaming experience compared to my 1440p monitor.


I have an epson 8500ub 1080p on 100" screen that I play on that is hooked up to my 5.1 new polk monitor speakers I just got. Lately I've been playing pc on my projector just because of my new speakers







, but 1440p and playing on a monitor for pc gaming is still supreme, but for console gaming projectors are where it's at!









here is blops2 360 on my projector.





and here is gran turismo 5 on it. this video is over 2 years old recorded with old iphone 4 so quality isn't as good


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I have an epson 8500ub 1080p on 100" screen that I play on that is hooked up to my 5.1 new polk monitor speakers I just got. Lately I've been playing pc on my projector just because of my new speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but 1440p and playing on a monitor for pc gaming is still supreme, but for console gaming projectors are where it's at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is blops2 360 on my projector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is gran turismo 5 on it. this video is over 2 years old recorded with old iphone 4 so quality isn't as good


Awesome bro. rteally awesome gaming experience.

What is even more awesome is your speaker system.

I felt the bass even with my cheap speakers.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Oh, for one, IT WORKS. And, the drivers ARE GOOD. I don't see any horror stories on that! And, recent benchmarks shown the 7970 to be better for 2560x1440 than the 680 to begin with. Plus, It HAS 3 75cm FANs and looks cool while actually being cool!

and it can actually play Crysis 3 at better framerates to my liking than the 660ti ever could. I get the feeling it's like 35 minimum 40 avg with 7970 on Max settings no AA, on 660 ti it felt like 22-30. mat not seem much, but in Crysis 3 it made all the difference. Also, why so many Nvidia GPUs in the list? They're not always the best GPU ever in certain price ranges TBH. You get more of a GPU that's complete in both gaming/compute in the 7900 series than the 600 series, which were gimped in compute and may be bad for games that utilize compute features.

yea yea, omg, Drivers AHHHHHH. I don't see that here at all.

AMD has nice GPUs, shame i never bought their GPUs earlier.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Oh, for one, IT WORKS. And, the drivers ARE GOOD. I don't see any horror stories on that! And, recent benchmarks shown the 7970 to be better for 2560x1440 than the 680 to begin with. Plus, It HAS 3 75cm FANs and looks cool while actually being cool!
> 
> AMD has nice GPUs, shame i never bought their GPUs earlier.


Yeah I also do not understand the hate agains AMD sometimes. I hear that drivers evolved drastically.

I also had a 670 with Windforce 3 design just the same as yours and it was quite and cool. I loved it really.

Benchs do show that 7970 is better than 680 in 1440p gaming. Can you also confirm that you are getting more FPS?

Also is the gaming as smooth as Nvidia? better? worse?


----------



## Descadent

it's because amd always seems to play catch up on driver releases and technology compared to nvidia it seems. just my opinion. I've owned couple what was then ati cards at some point within last 10 years. Haven't even tried them since amd took over.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Been lurking here a while, lots of good info in this thread. Just got my U2713HM delivered today and Its amazing. Love it. Pics soon (no time now, games to play)


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I also do not understand the hate agains AMD sometimes. I hear that drivers evolved drastically.
> 
> I also had a 670 with Windforce 3 design just the same as yours and it was quite and cool. I loved it really.
> 
> Benchs do show that 7970 is better than 680 in 1440p gaming. Can you also confirm that you are getting more FPS?
> 
> Also is the gaming as smooth as Nvidia? better? worse?


well, compared to a 660 Ti, the OCed 7970 is easily 50-65% better in Crysis 3, so yea it was worth the upgrade. in some games it's almost 75% better or more.

The dang 192-bit bus wasn't cutting it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Been lurking here a while, lots of good info in this thread. Just got my U2713HM delivered today and Its amazing. Love it. Pics soon (no time now, games to play)


1440p is a different world isnt it? 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> well, compared to a 660 Ti, the OCed 7970 is easily 50-65% better in Crysis 3, so yea it was worth the upgrade. in some games it's almost 75% better or more.
> 
> The dang 192-bit bus wasn't cutting it.


Oh yeah. I wouldnt also recommend 660 or a 660ti to anyone for 1440p gaming. We do have a member here though with 660 SLI setup so it might be different.

From the kepler series 670 is the least to go with.

Most of our members in the club also have newer generation GPUs.

On the AMD side out of 71 members, 47 of them have a 7xxx series GPU

On the Nvidia side out of 178 members, 129 of them have a 6xx Kepler GPU.

And these numbers definitaly mean something.


----------



## _REAPER_

I read this thread every day it is making me want to get out of AFG so bad LOL... I know it might sound crazy but computers are a bit of escape for me I have been deployed 9 of the last 11 years


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I read this thread every day it is making me want to get out of AFG so bad LOL... I know it might sound crazy but computers are a bit of escape for me I have been deployed 9 of the last 11 years


You will soon hopefully. 

Computers are even an escape for me from my job and its stress, so I can only imagine that it can only be a bigger escape for you 

Are you guys not allowed to bring any computers with you there?

I served in the Turkish army for a year (it is a mandotary service), and I was stationed on the border of Iran, and it was forbidden to even have a cellular phone. I wonder if this is the case for you guys out there.


----------



## _REAPER_

I would not even want to bring anything nice to where I am at if it is not issued it is not needed here.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I would not even want to bring anything nice to where I am at if it is not issued it is not needed here.


Yeah I understand actually.

The reason I asked is because sometimes I see pictures of deployed folks with their own room on where they are deployed and with their PCs next to them. However I believe they are probably not in AFG  Perhaps somewhere in Europe or even somewhere in USA.


----------



## sintinian

I'd like to join, thanks


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Been lurking here a while, lots of good info in this thread. Just got my U2713HM delivered today and Its amazing. Love it. Pics soon (no time now, games to play)
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p is a different world isnt it?
Click to expand...

It is, and I love it.
Had never even seen one running till yesterday, but as soon as Windows loaded and I saw the pixel density I knew it was going to be awesome.
Games look stunning and just feel better to play.
Problem is now I need another GPU, had to lower some settings in BF3 to maintain my 60fps. Still looked better than I've ever seen it though.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I read this thread every day it is making me want to get out of AFG so bad LOL... I know it might sound crazy but computers are a bit of escape for me I have been deployed 9 of the last 11 years


holy cow 9 out of 11 years? wow

thank you for your service


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> It is, and I love it.
> Had never even seen one running till yesterday, but as soon as Windows loaded and I saw the pixel density I knew it was going to be awesome.
> Games look stunning and just feel better to play.
> Problem is now I need another GPU, had to lower some settings in BF3 to maintain my 60fps. Still looked better than I've ever seen it though.


You will be equally blown away once/and if you go SLI. My 670 4GB card was doing a pretty bang up job but some games had a weird lag feel to them (even when FPS seemed acceptable) ... oddly, the shooter "Syndicate" was really bad with this (though still playable). I'm not talking about "stutter" or jumpy performance, it just felt like syrup or something (again, even when FPS were 60+ and constant).

But after I added a second 670 card ... sheesh ... night and day. Syndicate is like 200 fps or something silly and just as snappy as can be now. Other than the Samsung 850D, I'd have to say going SLI for the first time *ever*, was the 2nd most dramatic upgrade I've made in the past few years or so. Past 10, really ... not counting system upgrades.

It's freaky to open any game and for once, not have to worry about playing at Max or near max settings; as others have discussed, I've pretty much done away with FXAA and other antialiasing, 'cept for about 2x in just about all games, as the 1440p res is so damn high that it's simply not necessary. This alone adds a huge performance boost across the board.

In fact, my greatest computer related fear now is not that my hugely overclocked 2700K will go out on me, or even one of my video cards ... but that something might go buggy with my Samsung monitor ... LOL ... which is why I opted for the Samsung in the first place, since the warranty is rock solid (think it's three years or so) ...

Have fun.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guys whats the best settings for crysis 3 with one gtx 670 on very high i get about 20 FPS. The only reason i ask this is because am new to pc gaming and not sure what settings to use on a 1440p monitor. For any games i normally just max out the settings lol. Still learning new stuff from people from the forums


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys whats the best settings for crysis 3 with one gtx 670 on very high i get about 20 FPS. The only reason i ask this is because am new to pc gaming and not sure what settings to use on a 1440p monitor for any games i normally just max out the settings lol


Oh lord... i get like twice that on my 7970... Turn down the AA dammit. at 1440p, AA is not as needed as it used to be, thus i only use SMAA x2, i never considered AA to be part of the MAX equations. What's included in maxing out is stuff like textures, shadows, physics, and so on. 8xMSAA is a waste of resources on a high res like 1440p.

and..... Crysis 3 is AMD optimized, but still, turn down the AA.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Oh lord... i get like twice that on my 7970... Turn down the AA dammit. at 1440p, AA is not as needed as it used to be, thus i only use SMAA x2, i never considered AA to be part of the MAX equations. What's included in maxing out is stuff like textures, shadows, physics, and so on. 8xMSAA is a waste of resources on a high res like 1440p.
> 
> and..... Crysis 3 is AMD optimized, but still, turn down the AA.


Thanks. I disabled the aa stuff and lowered the blur or something like that on setting and put textures, shadows, and other stuff on the settings to very high and i get about 20 to 30FPS only now.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys whats the best settings for crysis 3 with one gtx 670 on very high i get about 20 FPS. The only reason i ask this is because am new to pc gaming and not sure what settings to use on a 1440p monitor. For any games i normally just max out the settings lol. Still learning new stuff from people from the forums


question has been answered but you know your posts always start with "Guys"









just playing!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> question has been answered but you know your posts always start with "Guys"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just playing!


Sorry my bad. Next time i wont use that


----------



## FlyingSolo

Ubisoft’s CEO confirmed that the PC is the lead platform for Watch Dogs. At last i think all multi plat games should be ported from pc and not the other way around. Am really looking forward to playing this game on high res.


----------



## Descadent

yeah everytime they have showed the game it's been on pc. ..even at sony's ps4 event. it was on pc with just ps4 buttons in the game they said.


----------



## ChronoBodi

ps4 is x86 based... and AMD optimized. GOOD thing for all AMD GPU owners and possibly AMD cpus! dunno if this applies to Intel and Nvidia though. Because i will have a Titan in my other i7 3930k rig soon.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ps4 is x86 based... and AMD optimized. GOOD thing for all AMD GPU owners and possibly AMD cpus! dunno if this applies to Intel and Nvidia though. Because i will have a Titan in my other i7 3930k rig soon.


I hope not. I just don't know why the game developer just don't optimize both amd and nvidia. Because most new games out now are kind of amd optimize like sleeping dogs, crysis 3 etc. And most likely new games that are gonna come out on the ps4 and next xbox will be amd optimized


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Ubisoft's CEO confirmed that the PC is the lead platform for Watch Dogs. At last i think all multi plat games should be ported from pc and not the other way around. Am really looking forward to playing this game on high res.


If this turns out to be true and they stick to their word, this might be the first game I buy at full price years.


----------



## Baasha

*Crysis 3 on 3 30" monitors @ 5160x2560*

Maxed out (all settings on "Very High" except for Shadows --> "High"), 16xAF, SMAA (1x)!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> holy cow 9 out of 11 years? wow
> 
> thank you for your service


A little off topic but here is my normal business attire =) LOL.. Minus a few things (sorry for the off topic moment)


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Crysis 3 4320x2560 portrait surround . fps all over the place on this mission anywhere from 15-75. no matter if game was on high or low. crazy


That number of pixels in Crysis 3....









Looking to get a 1440p monitor in the near future. Has anyone here tried downsampling on them? Is it just as easy as on your typical 1080p monitor?

I think I'll need to sell these 680s and grab some titans....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That number of pixels in Crysis 3....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to get a 1440p monitor in the near future. Has anyone here tried downsampling on them? Is it just as easy as on your typical 1080p monitor?
> 
> I think I'll need to sell these 680s and grab some titans....


Are you going to sell your GTX 680´s?
Where are you from and what do you want for them?


----------



## Rains

I can't join this club. My measly gaming resolution of 6448x1152 is not enough


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> A little off topic but here is my normal business attire =) LOL.. Minus a few things (sorry for the off topic moment)


I know







But I must give a shout out to those who are badass and love computer tech.
I haven't met many PC gamers who are Elite Operators.







Kudos my friend. It's usually just fat slobs who talk big about their hardcore "4" years.


----------



## Descadent

@REAPER you sir are badass, you don't even wear pants or shirt..









just boots, helmet, gloves, and kevlar!

is this the future soldier we've been hearing about? I swear they had pants on in ghost recon future soldier!









or are they just invisible?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I must give a shout out to those who are badass and love computer tech.
> I haven't met many PC gamers who are Elite Operators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos my friend. It's usually just fat slobs who talk big about their hardcore "4" years.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> @REAPER you sir are badass, you don't even wear pants or shirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just boots, helmet, gloves, and kevlar!
> 
> is this the future soldier we've been hearing about? I swear they had pants on in ghost recon future soldier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or are they just invisible?


Damn those ninja pants now where did I put them

I got hurt in 2009 and the doc did not give me alot of options to do anything so basically I learned about Computers. I don't get to spend much time now but I am sure that I will get a little bit of time at the end of this year.

Like I said computers are a good release from the daily grind.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Damn those ninja pants now where did I put them
> 
> I got hurt in 2009 and the doc did not give me alot of options to do anything so basically I learned about Computers. I don't get to spend much time now but I am sure that I will get a little bit of time at the end of this year.
> 
> Like I said computers are a good release from the daily grind.


i wonder..... what rig are you on over there anyway? oddly enough, i started learning computers back in 2009, used to be a console nub back then.

But damn you do your country proud! *salutes*


----------



## ChronoBodi

i was thinking of getting a midget monitor for like, GPU monitoring, facebook and all that while the big screen is gaming. Has to be Displayport, the DVI slot is occupied. AND i meant a 16 inch screen.

edit: nevermind, the 16 incs suck. 18 inch then... looking for DisplayPort connections.......


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i was thinking of getting a midget monitor for like, GPU monitoring, facebook and all that while the big screen is gaming. Has to be Displayport, the DVI slot is occupied. AND i meant a 16 inch screen.


if you own a tablet. use a tablet as a screen if you want that small!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I wonder would owning a 1080p Projector will give me better or worse gaming experience compared to my 1440p monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an epson 8500ub 1080p on 100" screen that I play on that is hooked up to my 5.1 new polk monitor speakers I just got. Lately I've been playing pc on my projector just because of my new speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but 1440p and playing on a monitor for pc gaming is still supreme, but for console gaming projectors are where it's at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is blops2 360 on my projector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is gran turismo 5 on it. this video is over 2 years old recorded with old iphone 4 so quality isn't as good
Click to expand...

I have the 6500ub on a 106"screen, Epson makes some great projectors


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> if you own a tablet. use a tablet as a screen if you want that small!


no tablet here, guys.. suggest an 18-19 inch screen?


----------



## Evo X

Guess you can add me to the club.









Just picked up an Auria EQ276W.

I definitely love the real estate, but wondering how games will look at 1440P 60hz, compared to 1080P 120hz 3D.


----------



## Evo X

Oh man, just played Need for Speed Most Wanted at 1440P and it was GLORIOUS!









Why did I wait so long to pick one of these monitors up?


----------



## PowerK

Has anyone moved from 1080p @120Hz monitor to 1440p/1600p monitor ?

I've been using U3011 for more than a year now. The color reproduction and overall image quality on this 30" is superb.

Anyway, I'd like to know how gaming on 1080p @ 120Hz can be different/better/worse compared to 1600p.
Another merit is probably an option to use downsampling on 1080p monitor. As 4k (3840x2160p) resolution can be downsampled to 1080p. (I couldn't get downsampling to work on my U3011. Max. I could reach was 3840x2400p @ 30Hz). On the other hand, my other 1080p Dell monitor handles 4k (3840x2160p) @ 60Hz no problem.

By the way, I replaced my 690s with Titans a few days ago. And 2-Way SLI Titan still struggles with Crysis 3 @ 1600p.
Frame rate hovers well over 60 fps in many situations, but there also are many places where frame rate dips down to 30s and 40s.
This is with Crysis 3 at Very High + SMAA M-GPU (which basically is SMAAx4). I haven't tried TXAA, yet. But I'm sure it'll be worse than SMAA, performance-wise.
I've never tried Crysis 3 while I was using 690 Quad-SLI. So, I can't really compare how the game runs on 690 Quad-SLI vs. Titan 2-Way SLI.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Has anyone moved from 1080p @120Hz monitor to 1440p/1600p monitor ?
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to know how gaming on 1080p @ 120Hz can be different/better/worse compared to 1600p.


I did. don't miss the 1080p tn 120hz AT ALL.

I didn't even notice the difference, but I also wasn't getting 120fps to begin with because I played in 3d or at time didn't have a machine to get to 120fps constantly and hold it.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Another merit is probably an option to use downsampling on 1080p monitor.


At 120Hz, max you will be able to do for downsampling is 2560x1440. After that you hit pixel clock limits.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintinian*
> 
> I'd like to join, thanks


Hey bro. I would like to add you to the club but I can't see your monitor or screen resolution unfortunately









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> It is, and I love it.
> Had never even seen one running till yesterday, but as soon as Windows loaded and I saw the pixel density I knew it was going to be awesome.
> Games look stunning and just feel better to play.
> Problem is now I need another GPU, had to lower some settings in BF3 to maintain my 60fps. Still looked better than I've ever seen it though.


Same here. When I first booted up Windows, I knew I did the right thing. Things were much better than my previous 23 inch 1080p monitor.

Also I am playing BF3 at HIGH and I prefer it to 1080p Ultra any day any hour









Another GPU would be awesome. I am hopefully going to buy one as wel..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Crysis 3 on 3 30" monitors @ 5160x2560*
> 
> Maxed out (all settings on "Very High" except for Shadows --> "High"), 16xAF, SMAA (1x)!


Epic.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rains*
> 
> I can't join this club. My measly gaming resolution of 6448x1152 is not enough


Yeah. 1440p monitors only









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Guess you can add me to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up an Auria EQ276W.
> 
> I definitely love the real estate, but wondering how games will look at 1440P 60hz, compared to 1080P 120hz 3D.


Welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Oh man, just played Need for Speed Most Wanted at 1440P and it was GLORIOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I wait so long to pick one of these monitors up?


I know right. Colors are better, pixel density is better. Screen size is huge. these 27 inch 1440p montiros are really a win









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Has anyone moved from 1080p @120Hz monitor to 1440p/1600p monitor ?
> 
> I've been using U3011 for more than a year now. The color reproduction and overall image quality on this 30" is superb.
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to know how gaming on 1080p @ 120Hz can be different/better/worse compared to 1600p.
> Another merit is probably an option to use downsampling on 1080p monitor. As 4k (3840x2160p) resolution can be downsampled to 1080p. (I couldn't get downsampling to work on my U3011. Max. I could reach was 3840x2400p @ 30Hz). On the other hand, my other 1080p Dell monitor handles 4k (3840x2160p) @ 60Hz no problem.
> 
> By the way, I replaced my 690s with Titans a few days ago. And 2-Way SLI Titan still struggles with Crysis 3 @ 1600p.
> Frame rate hovers well over 60 fps in many situations, but there also are many places where frame rate dips down to 30s and 40s.
> This is with Crysis 3 at Very High + SMAA M-GPU (which basically is SMAAx4). I haven't tried TXAA, yet. But I'm sure it'll be worse than SMAA, performance-wise.
> I've never tried Crysis 3 while I was using 690 Quad-SLI. So, I can't really compare how the game runs on 690 Quad-SLI vs. Titan 2-Way SLI.


The only thing good will be the extra HZ. Nothing else.

However I am also planning on getting a 2nd monitor which is 3Dvision 2 capable so I can game in 3D in some games.

I also updated your GPUs in the list. I am guessing Titan SLI is better than 690 Quad SLI? or not? (in general besides Crysis 3)


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I also updated your GPUs in the list. I am guessing Titan SLI is better than 690 Quad SLI? or not? (in general besides Crysis 3)


Hi iARDAs
Thanks for the update in the list.









Titan 2-Way SLI vs. 690 Quad-SLI
I think 2x Titans draw less power consumption, less heat, quieter. And less CPU overhead on 2-Way SLI Titans compared to 690 Quad-SLI. (2 GPUs vs. 4 GPUs). Not to mention the more efficient multi-GPU scaling (2-Way SLI vs Quad-SLI.)
Also, Titan 2-Way SLI is better for high resolution displays (1440p and above) due to 6 GB frame buffer. 690 Quad-SLI was very nice but its major drawback was 2GB VRAM for me.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> holy cow 9 out of 11 years? wow
> 
> thank you for your service


I second that! Thank you.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Is this screenshot enough to join? Or do you need a photo?


----------



## Savumg

GTX Titan LCD Monitor Overclocking Guide Linus Tech Tips




I'm happy with Asus PB278Q: 2560x1440 @ 80Hz great improvement in games


----------



## philharmonik

Are these monitors any good?

http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270SE_display_p/ot_x270se_a.htm


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Is this screenshot enough to join? Or do you need a photo?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


photo as op says.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> Are these monitors any good?
> 
> http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270SE_display_p/ot_x270se_a.htm


yes they are same panels as the koreans. just ugly outside case imo. but that's my opinion!


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> photo as op says.


I did read that, but someone on the last page just did a screenshot.


----------



## xSneak

You can add me to the list.

I feel like a monitor hipster with this.












I have a 7970 as my gpu.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savumg*
> 
> GTX Titan LCD Monitor Overclocking Guide Linus Tech Tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with Asus PB278Q: 2560x1440 @ 80Hz great improvement in games


How do you run it at 80hz


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> How do you run it at 80hz


Create a custom resolution in the Nvidia control panel and set the refresh rate to whatever you want. How high a given monitor can go is specific to each panel and manufacturer. I'm running mine at 75Hz.


----------



## Savumg

the maximum is 85 Hz with the 314.07 - WHQL
sorry about the bad English, not my native...


----------



## kx11

singularity


----------



## MKHunt

With this newfound info. I am now running m,y PB278Q at 85Hz


----------



## BiG_LiG

85Hz here too, will do 90Hz but color depth then drops to 16-bit.
Had no idea this was so simple.
Thanks Savumg, rep+


----------



## Fulvin

Yamakasi 300 sparta, 2560x1600, 500$ on ebay.









Must.. not.. purchase


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Yamakasi 300 sparta, 2560x1600, 500$ on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must.. not.. purchase


Just do it... LOL


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Hi iARDAs
> Thanks for the update in the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan 2-Way SLI vs. 690 Quad-SLI
> I think 2x Titans draw less power consumption, less heat, quieter. And less CPU overhead on 2-Way SLI Titans compared to 690 Quad-SLI. (2 GPUs vs. 4 GPUs). Not to mention the more efficient multi-GPU scaling (2-Way SLI vs Quad-SLI.)
> Also, Titan 2-Way SLI is better for high resolution displays (1440p and above) due to 6 GB frame buffer. 690 Quad-SLI was very nice but its major drawback was 2GB VRAM for me.


Just what I thought. I think for those who can afford the Titan or a Titan SLI setup, it really is a win win situation.

Enjoy your new setup mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Is this screenshot enough to join? Or do you need a photo?


Yeah that is enough. I can see that you are gaming at 1440p resolution and your monitor's name is also visible.

Welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savumg*
> 
> GTX Titan LCD Monitor Overclocking Guide Linus Tech Tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with Asus PB278Q: 2560x1440 @ 80Hz great improvement in games


Thanks and +rep

I first tried to OC via a different way I guess and It gave me artifacting at even 62 hz. Now though I can do 65 hz easily. I can not do 70 or so. Which sux 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> Are these monitors any good?
> 
> http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270SE_display_p/ot_x270se_a.htm


Yeah. If I was in USA, I could pick one of these. It seems to have warranty that is easy to reach.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> You can add me to the list.
> 
> I feel like a monitor hipster with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 7970 as my gpu.


Welcome to the club









First Viewsonic in the club. How is it in general?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Yamakasi 300 sparta, 2560x1600, 500$ on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must.. not.. purchase


Must... definitaly .... purchase


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> singularity
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I will get this game for PC when it is $5 on a steam sale.

Played it on PS3 and it was a pretty good game.


----------



## Fulvin

Seems like i have some saving up to do. PS3 goes first!









On the topic, how big of a problem do dead pixels present? I mean, the pixel density being what it is, surely 1 or 2 wouldn't be real annoyance unless you actually start to look for them? I don't feel like paying 100+ extra for pixel perfect, but idk really.


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Seems like i have some saving up to do. PS3 goes first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic, how big of a problem do dead pixels present? I mean, the pixel density being what it is, surely 1 or 2 wouldn't be real annoyance unless you actually start to look for them? I don't feel like paying 100+ extra for pixel perfect, but idk really.


yes depend on area and how bright the stuck or dead pixel is, ( some got in the middle but some other area, if its bright colour then your eye will draw into it ) if its just dead pixel it won't be too bad . i would pay extra 100 for pixel perfect or buy a monitor with zero dead pixel policy.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savumg*
> 
> I'm happy with Asus PB278Q: 2560x1440 @ 80Hz great improvement in games


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> With this newfound info. I am now running m,y PB278Q at 85Hz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I first tried to OC via a different way I guess and It gave me artifacting at even 62 hz. Now though I can do 65 hz easily. I can not do 70 or so. Which sux


I can set a custom resolution just fine, and it works great, but after a reboot the refresh rate is set back to 60Hz.
Does anyone else have this happen.

Thanks for adding me iARDAs


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> I can set a custom resolution just fine, and it works great, but after a reboot the refresh rate is set back to 60Hz.
> Does anyone else have this happen.


Use http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU

The Monitor OC isn't sticky and doesn't create an actual new resolution/refresh rate combo.

Just follow the usage notes for CRU and you should be fine.

You also need to use Nvidia Inspector to convince some games to use the higher refresh rate:



And some games have hard caps of either 30 or 60Hz : http://flwww.120hz.net/showthread.php?104-Games-That-Run-Above-60FPS


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Yamakasi 300 sparta, 2560x1600, 500$ on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must.. not.. purchase


do right thing and buy 3 for portrait!

not bad price on 30" monitor at all... not sure how good they are compared to the 27" 1440p koreans, I haven't read about them at all.


----------



## jommy999

The Yamasaki 30" and 27" are similar apart from 30" is using CCFL backlight and 27" is LED backlight ( both LG IPS )


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> I can set a custom resolution just fine, and it works great, but after a reboot the refresh rate is set back to 60Hz.
> Does anyone else have this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Use http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU
> 
> The Monitor OC isn't sticky and doesn't create an actual new resolution/refresh rate combo.
> 
> Just follow the usage notes for CRU and you should be fine.
> 
> You also need to use Nvidia Inspector to convince some games to use the higher refresh rate:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some games have hard caps of either 30 or 60Hz : http://flwww.120hz.net/showthread.php?104-Games-That-Run-Above-60FPS
Click to expand...

Worked great. Thanks man.


----------



## Chobbit

Hi,

I created another thread for this but thought it would be pretty relevant here seems as its Crysis 3 at 1440p.

I have completed Crysis 3 now and although short I did enjoy it and it was rather stunning.

As it's well known its a game that's quite demanding on hardware as a Crysis should, I couldn't play with very high textures and very high settings comfortably at 2560x1440 with my 2x580's.

What I have done is create a page that lets you look at various comparison shots so you can see how the game looks at each graphic setting and each each AA setting. It's only a simple page that lets you click through comparisons and needs too load in a lot of big imagery so connection warnings ahead. I've not added any notes as you can make up your own conclusions about each settings and whether the appearance is worth the performance hit.

All of the graphic setting comparisons are done at 2560x1440 with FXAA as this is what most players will use as it gives good visuals and performance and the AA comparison is done with Very High settings so all of the distant details are loaded and you can see how AA affects objects at different distances.

Click here too see the comparisons page

Enjoy


----------



## jassilamba

Here is my proof sorry it took too long, its a Auria 27" IPS, from Micro center - Its running on a single GTX 690 (still waiting on my titans to show up) Also I have the monitor running at 75 Hz without any issues.


----------



## jommy999

GTX 690 is faster than Titan. would u mind if i ask why u gonna change to Titan ? oh i think you mean you get SLI Titan ? arr i wish i can afford that lol


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> GTX 690 is faster than Titan. would u mind if i ask why u gonna change to Titan ? oh i think you mean you get SLI Titan ? arr i wish i can afford that lol


he said he is waiting for his titan*s* to show up







so, two or more Titans


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> he said he is waiting for his titan*s* to show up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, two or more Titans


Waiting for 2. and then add a 3rd one down the line. 690 as awesome of a card it is, the lack of Vram is sad. I placed my titan order with Amazon and still dont have a estimated delivery date so lets see if and when I get them.


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Waiting for 2. and then add a 3rd one down the line. 690 as awesome of a card it is, the lack of Vram is sad. I placed my titan order with Amazon and still dont have a estimated delivery date so lets see if and when I get them.


i think it will be quicker to deliver to my address


----------



## myrtleee34

Time for more monitors! I already have a CROSSOVER★NEW 27QD LED BLADE​ 2560x1440 DVI-D Dual LG S-IPS 27" Speaker Monitor. I am looking to order 2 more monitors. Is there a better 2560x1440 monitor out there? what do YOU recommend?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> Time for more monitors! I already have a CROSSOVER★NEW 27QD LED BLADE 2560x1440 DVI-D Dual LG S-IPS 27" Speaker Monitor. I am looking to order 2 more monitors. Is there a better 2560x1440 monitor out there? what do YOU recommend?


two more crossovers


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> Time for more monitors! I already have a CROSSOVER★NEW 27QD LED BLADE 2560x1440 DVI-D Dual LG S-IPS 27" Speaker Monitor. I am looking to order 2 more monitors. Is there a better 2560x1440 monitor out there? what do YOU recommend?


two more crossovers


----------



## myrtleee34

do you think crossovers are the way to go? or a different monitor?


----------



## Azefore

I'm prospectively looking to sell my 2 extra crossovers, would there be any interest here for each going for $335+shipping if I post some classifieds? Would be $370 local pickup if there's people close by.


----------



## Kuad

Apparently I haven't posted here yet









Running 3 Crossover 27Q's in surround on my 2 way SLI 670 4GB's - still not enough juice to really push the graphics in newer games, but sufficient to be gorgeous always


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuad*
> 
> Apparently I haven't posted here yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running 3 Crossover 27Q's in surround on my 2 way SLI 670 4GB's - still not enough juice to really push the graphics in newer games, but sufficient to be gorgeous always












in other words. PICS. us 1440p surround guys are RARE! and you are rocking same exact setup as me with sli 670 4gbs


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> do you think crossovers are the way to go? or a different monitor?


Crossovers. you already got 1 so match them up. and they are glorious and sexy.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> do you think crossovers are the way to go? or a different monitor?


two more crossovers


----------



## PowerK

Crysis 2007 with BlackFire's Mod Ultimate v1.0 + Rygel HD Textures


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Crysis 2007 with BlackFire's Mod Ultimate v1.0 + Rygel HD Textures


Is that Texture pack DX 10 or DX 11?


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is that Texture pack DX 10 or DX 11?


Crysis 2007 does not support DX11. DX11 didn't even exist in 2007.








That being said, those screenshots were taken with DX10 (very high) rendering path.


----------



## Kuad

Herpa Derpa!

http://postimage.org/image/5niergy1d/full/
pic hosting

http://postimage.org/image/ovjbtakhf/full/
upload pics

No in game shots atm, I've been too busy burning my founders time on MWO, not taking screenies


----------



## Descadent

looking good!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> looking good!


I agree with the above statement I just cannot game with 3 monitors


----------



## zed1

Hi people,actually i'm playing in 1920x1080p 120Hz (27"),but before upgrade my grapphic card i'm planning to go to 1440p(+),and i think i'll go to Dell,what is the better choice for best gaming experience between 1440p and 1600p(for exemple the latest U2713H and and the next U3014?
and after i'll upgrade my grapphic card or wait for the next GTX7XX serie,thank you.
Edit:And what about the Asus PB278Q,is it a good one?


----------



## revro

well d2713hm is 550-600bucks/eur d30xx is 10xx bucks/eur and it also consumes 50-70% more electricity. so you can either have 27inch 1440p and a high end gpu or 30inch 1600p where you have additionaly to buy a gpu ...

i would buy 1440p and then later 7xx. buying 670 now is too late in game i would say, but i have been saying that for 3 months so what do i know









best
revro


----------



## zed1

The Dell U2713HM is less expensive than the U2713H but the response time of the U2713HM is about 8ms,and the U2713H is 6ms,i saw that just few hours ago.
right now,i'm reading all the previews posts of this thread,because i want all informations as possible before i make a choice.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zed1*
> 
> .


Manufacturer response times are about as accurate as dynamic contrast ratios.

The U2713H is a wide gamut display that it is meant to be used by colorimeter owning professionals for graphic design and photo editing in color aware applications. 99% of content is designed for the sRGB color space while the U2713H covers the adobe RGB color space. Unless it is software calibrated with a high end colorimeter the U2713H will make everything look over saturated and have obviously inaccurate colors. Often people appear to have sun burns on a wide gamut monitor. It does have an sRGB mode but it has a very strong green tint and you can't change the colors when using the sRGB mode.

The U271H also has very obvious ghosting issues compared to most of the other 2560x1440 monitors. If you just want a display with vibrant colors and don't care if any of the content you look at looks the way it was originally intended then get the U2713H.

If not, save some money and get the U2713HM. PRAD.de actually measures monitors pixel response times with an oscilloscope:

http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2012/review-dell-u2713hm-part8.html#Responsiveness

The Viewsonic VP2770 is even better than the U2713HM since it has less quality control issues and better gaming performance (lower input lag and adjustable overdrive), but depending on sales it is considerably more expensive in some countries.


----------



## zed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Manufacturer response times are about as accurate as dynamic contrast ratios.
> 
> The U2713H is a wide gamut display that it is meant to be used by colorimeter owning professionals for graphic design and photo editing in color aware applications. 99% of content is designed for the sRGB color space, while the U2713H covers the adobe RGB color space. Unless it is software calibrated with a high end colorimeter the U2713H will make everything look over saturated and have obviously inaccurate colors. Often people appear to have sun burns on a wide gamut monitor.
> 
> The U271H also has very obvious ghosting issues compared to most of the other 2560x1440 monitors. If you just want a display with vibrant colors and don't care if any of the content you look at looks the way it was originally intended then get the U2713H.
> 
> If not, save some money and get the U2713HM. PRAD.de actually measures monitors pixel response times with an oscilloscope:
> 
> http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2012/review-dell-u2713hm-part8.html#Responsiveness
> 
> The Viewsonic VP2770 is even better than the U2713HM, but depending on sales it is considerably more expensive in some countries.


Thank you,not for professional graphic,but for gaming,you say the U2712HM is better?ok and is it better than the Asus PB278Q?
i'm asking because above 1920 x 1080p is not my speciality,and i want to learn the most as possible,thank you.
i think if in 2 weeks ,i didn''t make a choice,maybe i'll buy a Titan with this money,but i really want a good 1440p(+) monitor before the GPU.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zed1*
> 
> .


In order from best to worst in terms of all around performance:

Viewsonic VP2770>Dell U2713HM=Asus PB278Q>Samsung S27A850D>U2713H

It should be noted that most of these monitors have obvious flaws. Most monitors have back-light bleeding issues

VP2770
-A few people have reported seeing eraser marks on the display which are visible when it is turned off and with black screens
? Viewsonic is an insanely unpopular brand, not enough people have these to get an idea of how common back-light bleeding and other issues are

U2713HM
-back-light bleeding
-burn-in (using the LCD conditioning program included can get rid of it temporarily)
-matte coating cross hatching issues (google U2713HM cross hatching)

PB278Q
-back-light bleeding
-LED PWM Dimming (google this, LED PWM Dimming only bothers some people)

S27A850D
-back-light bleeding
-out of the box color accuracy is not as good as the others
-drops frames (I know of 4 which drop frames, including mine, not sure if this is a wide spread issue)

U2713H
-out of the box color accuracy is nowhere near as good as the others
-strong green tint
-Wide Gamut (oversaturated and inaccurate colors)
-Colors are only changeable in the Custom Color mode which does not covers the sRGB color space
-High input lag (at least twice as high as most other 1440p monitors) except when using the Game mode which doesn't have good colors
-Obvious ghosting issues


----------



## zed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> In order from best to worst in terms of all around performance:
> 
> Viewsonic VP2770>Dell U2713HM=Asus PB278Q>Samsung S27A850D>U2713H
> 
> It should be noted that most of these monitors have fatal flaws
> 
> VP2770
> -A few people have reported seeing 2 eraser marks on the display
> ? Viewsonic is an insanely unpopular brand, not enough people have these to get an idea of how common back-light bleeding and other issues are
> 
> U2713HM
> -back-light bleeding
> -burn-in (using the LCD conditioning program included can get rid of it temporarily)
> -matte coating cross hatching issues (google U2713HM cross hatching)
> 
> PB278Q
> -back-light bleeding
> -LED PWM Dimming (google this, LED PWM Dimming only bothers some people)
> 
> S27A850D
> -back-light bleeding
> -out of the box color accuracy is not as good as the others
> -drops frames (I know of 4 which drop frames, including mine, not sure if this is a wide spread issue)
> 
> U2713H
> -out of the box colors are nowhere near as good as the others
> -strong green tint
> -Wide Gamut (oversaturated and inaccurate colors)
> -Colors are only changeable in the Custom Color mode which covers the Adobe RGB color space
> -High input lag (at least twice as high as most other 1440p monitors) except when using the Game mode which doesn't have good colors
> -Obvious ghosting issues


Ok the Viewsonic VP2770 is the best choice,if i understand,
i just look,it's easy to find it not so far from my place,i'll read a bit more about it,thank you for your help i hope next month i'll be in this nice 1440p and Above Gaming Club (1440p+)


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zed1*
> 
> .


I updated my last post. Please re-read and don't requote my entire post


----------



## zed1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*


Ok,i went too fast..
thank you


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I updated my last post. Please re-read and don't requote my entire post


I remember spotting you in one of the threads discussing about yamakasi 1440p/1600p monitors, and claiming that the 1600p 30 inch panel is indeed 10 bit and will give inaccurate colours. Now, i'm no image nut, and im considering the yamakasi sparta 300 2560x1600, and i'd like to know how severe this color inaccuracy is? I'd like to note that im coming from 3 year old 1080p benq which is pretty damn horrible, so i wouldn't mind as long as the color inaccuracy wouldn't be ridiculously severe.

E: I have not heard of any of the owners really complain about it, nor even notice it, which makes me think it might not matter all that much as long as you aren't doing any professional work with it. Maybe i have not just looked into it enough.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> PB278Q
> -back-light bleeding
> -LED PWM Dimming (google this, LED PWM Dimming only bothers some people)


You forgot about the PB278Q also have a problem with dead or stuck pixels


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks.

I've been very very busy lately and it seems I will only get even more busy.

Therefor I will not have much time to hang around in the forums for a while. At least not as much as I used to.

For this purpose, I am thinking of giving this thread to a different user.

He/She must be someone on the OP list

also I will not give this thread to the first person who asks for it.

The more messages, the more reps or the longest time member will get it probably.

So if anyone interested, please contact me here or via PM.

I will not give the decision quickly.


----------



## Shiftedx

Tomb Raider.

Pay no attention to the frame rate that was with the default "Ultimate" setting so AA was full force I turned it way down since then seeing as I don't feel you need much on 1440p if any at all and now my frame rate doesn't dip below 70 ( I have it vsync'd at 70 since I've OC'd my monitor to 70)


----------



## iARDAs

What kind of pros or cons would you guys list between Asus PB278Q and the Yamakasi Catleap (besides price)


----------



## Descadent

price is all there is imo between a Korean LG monitor with a different name on it and another branded monitor from korea or taiwan or china or whatever eastern country


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> price is all there is imo between a Korean LG monitor with a different name on it and another branded monitor from korea or taiwan or china or whatever eastern country


Some of our members claim that branded models such as Dell, Asus might have ghosting and higher lag. Is this really the case?

Also I am wondering if Dell u2711 is a better monitor than the Asus PB278Q.

Edit : And I wonder if there is quality difference between Dual DVi 1440p or Display Port 1440p.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Some of our members claim that branded models such as Dell, Asus might have ghosting and higher lag. Is this really the case?
> 
> Also I am wondering if Dell u2711 is a better monitor than the Asus PB278Q.


Korean displays don't have scalers, thus have lower input latency. The U2713HM would be a better choice over the U2711. Unless you actually want 10-bit, then go with the U2713H. The U2711 is fluorescent backlit, as well it has one of the heaviest AG coatings.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Korean displays don't have scalers, thus have lower input latency. The u2713HM would be a better choice over the u2711. Unless you actually want 10-bit, then go with the U2713H.


10 bit or 8 bit wouldnt probably make any difference while gaming right?

I am selling my Yamakasi and my first thought was grabbing a 1600p Korean monitor.

However I am thinking of getting a monitor with HDMI for possible playstation 4 purchase in the future. Therefor I am leaning towards the Asus BP278Q.

A review site claimed that though Asus PB278Q's image quality, although great, not as good as Dell U2711. I am wondering if this is true as well.


----------



## Descadent

honestly won't be much difference except for if they have anti glare or not, or plastic over the panel or not. just nitpicky things. either way can't go wrong with any but alot of people hate dell's anti glare filters


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> honestly won't be much difference except for if they have anti glare or not, or plastic over the panel or not. just nitpicky things. either way can't go wrong with any but alot of people hate dell's anti glare filters


Thanks again.

What about Asus PB278Q?

Does it also have the anti glare filter like the Dell?

Also if anti glare filters have such bad reviews from most users, why do companies insist on having them applied to the monitors?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> What about Asus PB278Q?
> 
> Does it also have the anti glare filter like the Dell?
> 
> Also if anti glare filters have such bad reviews from most users, why do companies insist on having them applied to the monitors?


because of florescent lights in work place/schools is my guess since that's dell's primary focus.

the asus is fine too. it comes "precalibrated" but big whoop. I wouldn't get rid of a korean for it imo. If I was you I would just get multi input crossover or another korean monitor if you really want to play consoles on these monitors.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> because of florescent lights in work place/schools is my guess since that's dell's primary focus.
> 
> the asus is fine too. it comes "precalibrated" but big whoop. I wouldn't get rid of a korean for it imo. If I was you I would just get multi input crossover or another korean monitor if you really want to play consoles on these monitors.


that is also another possibility but the prices of multi input Koreans are a bit higher than the normal ones.

I can't really decide.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 10 bit or 8 bit wouldnt probably make any difference while gaming right?
> 
> I am selling my Yamakasi and my first thought was grabbing a 1600p Korean monitor.
> 
> However I am thinking of getting a monitor with HDMI for possible playstation 4 purchase in the future. Therefor I am leaning towards the Asus BP278Q.
> 
> A review site claimed that though Asus PB278Q's image quality, although great, not as good as Dell U2711. I am wondering if this is true as well.


10-bit results in wrong colors, super saturated reds mostly, but greens and blues will be off as well. For gaming you almost always want to stick to 8-bit. If you really desire odd saturation, you can easily accomplish that with your GPU driver's control panel.

As far as the U2711 vs the PB287Q, that is 10-bit vs 8-bit, and the reviewer probably mistakenly thought more saturated equals better.

And for antiglare, the Asus has a very light AG coating, like most of the current displays. I personally prefer antiglare, I can't handle reflections on my screen.

I tried an Asus PB287Q and the colors and responsiveness were great. I am extremely sensitive to flicker though, and since it uses PWM I had to return it. As well, it had 4 dead pixels and what looked like a speck of dirt trapped under the screen. And crazy backlight bleed. If it had had none of those issues and used constant current dimming I would have been fine with it. There have been quite a few reports of poor quality control, so you might want to check into that before making any decisions.

As you can see by MenacingTuba's post, it's not just Asus, but all the name brand manufacturers seem to be having quality issues with their 27" 2560x1440 models right now.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> What about Asus PB278Q?
> 
> Does it also have the anti glare filter like the Dell?
> 
> Also if anti glare filters have such bad reviews from most users, why do companies insist on having them applied to the monitors?


Here is my take on this, and it could be all wrong. I have 3 1080P monitors at my work desk with your typical office lighting all around and I can see how having the anti glare filter can be helpful and honestly I'm glad that my dell monitors have that.

At home where my computer sits I only have maybe 2 lamps in the room and in that situation when I had the dell 1200P IPS with the anti glare filter made the image look a lil dull (not sure how to describe it the right way). Now that I have the Auria IPS it looks good in my room as there are not many light sources to cause any glare at all, and the image looks sharper thanks to the lack of the filter.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 10-bit results in wrong colors, super saturated reds mostly, but greens and blues will be off as well. For gaming you almost always want to stick to 8-bit. If you really desire odd saturation, you can easily accomplish that with your GPU driver's control panel.
> 
> As far as the U2711 vs the PB287Q, that is 10-bit vs 8-bit, and the reviewer probably mistakenly thought more saturated equals better.
> 
> And for antiglare, the Asus has a very light AG coating, like most of the current displays. I personally prefer antiglare, I can't handle reflections on my screen.
> 
> I tried an Asus PB287Q and the colors and responsiveness were great. I am extremely sensitive to flicker though, and since it uses PWM I had to return it. As well, it had 4 dead pixels and what looked like a speck of dirt trapped under the screen. And crazy backlight bleed. If it had had none of those issues and used constant current dimming I would have been fine with it. There have been quite a few reports of poor quality control, so you might want to check into that before making any decisions.
> 
> As you can see by MenacingTuba's post, it's not just Asus, but all the name brand manufacturers seem to be having quality issues with their 27" 2560x1440 models right now.


Thanks once again

BTW +rep to both of you guys

So the only concern for me seems the flicker. Is this a common issue with all of these monitors?

These monitors just came to Turkey (Asus PB278q) and I am guessing these might be a new batch hopefully with resolved issues.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Here is my take on this, and it could be all wrong. I have 3 1080P monitors at my work desk with your typical office lighting all around and I can see how having the anti glare filter can be helpful and honestly I'm glad that my dell monitors have that.
> 
> At home where my computer sits I only have maybe 2 lamps in the room and in that situation when I had the dell 1200P IPS with the anti glare filter made the image look a lil dull (not sure how to describe it the right way). Now that I have the Auria IPS it looks good in my room as there are not many light sources to cause any glare at all, and the image looks sharper thanks to the lack of the filter.


So you definitely saw the difference between anti glare and a non anti glare IPS panel?

I am also sensitive to these little things as well.

Hmmmm. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So the only concern for me seems the flicker. Is this a common issue with all of these monitors?


It's a 240Hz cycle or something along those lines. The vast majority of people don't notice it, at the most it will give them eye strain or a slight headache. I happen to be one of the oddballs that is affected by it more than that.

This is a similar Asus monitor and what PWM looks like to an oscilloscope:



Basically the LED backlight is strobed rather than kept at a constant lower voltage.

But again, most people aren't affected by it, so I wouldn't base a buying decision on it.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So you definitely saw the difference between anti glare and a non anti glare IPS panel?
> 
> I am also sensitive to these little things as well.
> 
> Hmmmm. Decisions, decisions.


Just comes down to how and where the screen will be placed, if you are going to have a light source in front of the screen most of the times, get something with antiglare, me I like having light sources behind my screen and nothing in the front and love that setup as I like a nice sharp image compared to the lil dullness of anti glare coating.

Also I'm not sure if you remember or not, I had some flickering issues on first IPS screen, but this second one that I got I have this connected using a display port and I have no issue at all whatsoever.

Also I posted my proof on the last page, and on the issue of the GPUs, my Titans will be here next week. (woo hoo).


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> It's a 240Hz cycle or something along those lines. The vast majority of people don't notice it, at the most it will give them eye strain or a slight headache. I happen to be one of the oddballs that is affected by it more than that.
> 
> This is a similar Asus monitor and what PWM looks like to an oscilloscope:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the LED backlight is strobed rather than kept at a constant lower voltage.
> 
> But again, most people aren't affected by it, so I wouldn't base a buying decision on it.


That would affect the life out of me. Im one of those guys who gets major headaches if there like the tiniest smudge on my sunglasses. One of the main reasons my I returned the first screen that I got.


----------



## Fulvin

So is 10-bit really that bad? I'm drooling on the Yamakasi Sparta 300 1600p and it is indeed 10-bit.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> So is 10-bit really that bad? I'm drooling on the Yamakasi Sparta 300 1600p and it is indeed 10-bit.


8 bit is something you'd want to worry about, 10 bit will be just fine if you aren't doing professional graphic and color dependent work or aren't a hardcore display enthusiast.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> So is 10-bit really that bad? I'm drooling on the Yamakasi Sparta 300 1600p and it is indeed 10-bit.


Doubt it. If your gfx card can't output 10bit colour, the display isn't going to output 10bit colour. And 10bit is something usually reserved for professional cards and in the case of nvidia, is driver limited; not sure how AMD does things but it typically limited to the FirePro range.
In short, you'd most likely be displaying 8bit colour through that 10bit capable display.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 8 bit is something you'd want to worry about, 10 bit will be just fine if you aren't doing professional graphic and color dependent work or aren't a hardcore display enthusiast.


That's totally backwards.

For sRGB content (99% of things) you want an 8-bit display. For Adobe RGB content (print media, etc) you want a 10-bit display and a 10-bit workflow from start to finish. When using a 10-bit display with 8-bit content, colors are completely wrong, over saturated and unnatural unless calibrated, and even then will not be as accurate to the content as an 8-bit display. Also, there are very few wide gamut calibrators available, and they run upwards of a couple hundred dollars. So it's best to leave 10-bit displays to the professional content creators and stick to 8-bit displays for gaming.


----------



## Fulvin

Newegg Paul did a review on it and i dont believe he mentioned about the 10-bit color. If he didn't notice it, yamakasi owners don't notice it, then how big of a deal it really is? Honestly, im coming from a 3 yo. 1080p benq which is pretty bad and i think anything else would be an improvement.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> For sRGB content (99% of things) you want an 8-bit display. For Adobe RGB content (print media, etc) you want a 10-bit display and a 10-bit workflow from start to finish. When using a 10-bit display with 8-bit content, colors are completely wrong, over saturated and unnatural unless calibrated, and even then will not be as accurate to the content as an 8-bit display. Also, there are very few wide gamut calibrators available, and they run upwards of a couple hundred dollars. So it's best to leave 10-bit displays to the professional content creators and stick to 8-bit displays for gaming.


The more you know then lol


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So you definitely saw the difference between anti glare and a non anti glare IPS panel?
> 
> I am also sensitive to these little things as well.
> 
> Hmmmm. Decisions, decisions.


I must say i had a crossover and now i have 2 dell u2713hm. Am a big fan of glossy screens but now since using the anti glare screen i kind of like the anti glare screens. But with a glossy screens there is more of a pop in colors where as its not the same with anti glare screens. It really depends what kind of screens you like. Best thing to do is go to a shop and see the anti glare screens and see if you like it if you don't then go with a glossy screen. The only reason i went with the dell is because of the grantee and the hdmi inputs. If i was to go with only one screen then i would definitely get a apple cinema display but they cost twice as much as the dell u2713hm


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> If i was to go with only one screen then i would definitely get a apple cinema display but they cost twice as much as the dell u2713hm


and is the same exact thing as a crossover lol


----------



## Descadent

ugh forums, double post for no reason


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> and is the same exact thing as a crossover lol


Yeah it is but i really like the outside case of the display. But the crossover case is nice as well


----------



## MKHunt

I know iARDAS is trying to decide on a new screen and I present my PB278Q compared to my IPS ML239H, which got quite glowing (hahaha pun intended) praise on tftcentral.co.uk.

The picture is by no means an accurate representation of the actual clarity because I shot it underexposed, in the dark, using autofocus, with only a single backlight and my tube amp to light the room. Coincidentally, the backlight shows the difference in strength of the AG coating.

The difference in colors however, is immense (and yes I have calibrated the ML239H and PB278Q).


----------



## jommy999

I have been playing new Tomb Raider for few hours and its great so far


----------



## jommy999

to iARDAS , i am on PB278Q . this is a big improvement that i upgraded from 27" 1080p 120hz Acer monitor .some PLS glow at the bottom of screen only total dark scene ( it does look like backlight bleeding but the glow will disappear if i change viewing angle ) but its still much better than TN panel , Colour is pop on this screen and i couldn't be happier

1440P > 120hz .anyday


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> I've been very very busy lately and it seems I will only get even more busy.
> 
> Therefor I will not have much time to hang around in the forums for a while. At least not as much as I used to.
> 
> For this purpose, I am thinking of giving this thread to a different user.
> 
> He/She must be someone on the OP list
> 
> also I will not give this thread to the first person who asks for it.
> 
> The more messages, the more reps or the longest time member will get it probably.
> 
> So if anyone interested, please contact me here or via PM.
> 
> I will not give the decision quickly.


Anyone interested?


----------



## shilka

To iARDAs
Besides the one dead pixel i am very happy with my Asus PB27Q all the other problems this monitor has is not something that as far as i can tell i have on mine.
So i can highly recommend this monitor if you are aware of its faults and problems i see no problems with buying one is a damm good monitor at least i think it is


----------



## Sazexa

I'm getting quite far along in Tomb Raider.

Please forgive the quality not being so high, as I was trying to play at 60 FPS while taking these... But man, this game has been the most fun I've played in a very long time. I haven't even finished it yet, and I'd rank it at an 9/10 so far.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















Used AMD's "TressFX" while shots 6 & 7 happened. It's nice, but drops my frame rates by about 10. I'll wait until it's not so buggy, or resource intensive to use it more.


----------



## jgozalo

i just bought a Q 27 crossover. I have an Nvidia MSI 570...do you think that is enough to run the games at 1440p or should I buy another one and use SLi...also, playing at 140p, is necesary to us antialiasing? thanks


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgozalo*
> 
> i just bought a Q 27 crossover. I have an Nvidia MSI 570...do you think that is enough to run the games at 1440p or should I buy another one and use SLi...also, playing at 140p, is necesary to us antialiasing? thanks


Eh, a 570 will do for no AA for decent highish settings on most games, as AA isn't too important when you have 3.7 megapixels to begin with. Just don't expect Crysis 3 on Ultra.


----------



## jgozalo

Is tehre a big difference for example in The witcher 3 to use AA when playing at 1440p?
Should i use AA in games at 1440p? sorry for the questions, I bought my q27 two days ago.
Also, anyone knows where the brightness bar is when using the Q27? Can I look at that in Wndows7?
Would you buy an additional 570 and use SLI or you would wait?
MANY THANKS


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgozalo*
> 
> Is tehre a big difference for example in The witcher 3 to use AA when playing at 1440p?
> Should i use AA in games at 1440p? sorry for the questions, I bought my q27 two days ago.
> Also, anyone knows where the brightness bar is when using the Q27? Can I look at that in Wndows7?
> Would you buy an additional 570 and use SLI or you would wait?
> MANY THANKS


2560x1440 has so many pixels that using more then 2x AA is just a waste of power you cant really see it no matter how hard you look or at least i cant see any difference between 2xAA and 8xAA so for 2560x1440 just go with 2xAA or none at all


----------



## philharmonik

Just came in! One day shipping from Accessorieswhole!


----------



## jgozalo

Accessorieswhole is fantastic, I got mine without a single dead pixel.
If I turn off the lights, I have a bit of light bleed, in the corners, mainly the low corners, but if I move the monitor it disapears. Is that backligh or just lcd light?
What is considered lightbleed?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgozalo*
> 
> Accessorieswhole is fantastic, I got mine without a single dead pixel.
> If I turn off the lights, I have a bit of light bleed, in the corners, mainly the low corners, but if I move the monitor it disapears. Is that backligh or just lcd light?
> What is considered lightbleed?


some people have loosened screws in back to alleviate pressure in the corners or taken the back off and reassembled but only if it's really bad


----------



## jgozalo

if you get a bit of lighbleed and then you move the monitor and is gone, is it lighbleed or just ips glow?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgozalo*
> 
> if you get a bit of lighbleed and then you move the monitor and is gone, is it lighbleed or just ips glow?


Bleed stays stationary. Glow moves around as your angle to the display moves around.


----------



## philharmonik

Any ideas as to why my Crossover is doing this? Just turned it on for the first time. It arrived today. I've tried 2 different dual-link DVI cables. The one that came with the monitor and a spare I had laying around. I've also tried changing the power cord from the one they shipped with it, and an extra US cord I had. So bummed out right now.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> Any ideas as to why my Crossover is doing this? Just turned it on for the first time. It arrived today. I've tried 2 different dual-link DVI cables. The one that came with the monitor and a spare I had laying around. I've also tried changing the power cord from the one they shipped with it, and an extra US cord I had. So bummed out right now.


My friend's ASUS TN panel from back in the day does that. It goes away when we hit it.

I think you might need to send it back.


----------



## jgozalo

thanks for the response. And it is normal to have that glow even with the lights off right?
Another question, is it posible to see the brightness level in this monitor via windows or whatever?


----------



## iARDAs

Dear GTX 690 users.

Have you ever hit the vram wall with your GPUs on a 1440p monitor and with a game using 2xAA?


----------



## rock2702

Got my crossover 27q led-p from accessorieswhole this Tuesday.Coming from a 19 inch 1440x900 res TN panel.Powered by a single sapphire 7970 dual-x.I want to join this club.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _REAPER_

I went ahead and purchased another mobo tired of my EVGA mobo not working 100%. I wonder what the dif between PCI 2.0 and 3.0 will be with my GPUs


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Dear GTX 690 users.
> 
> Have you ever hit the vram wall with your GPUs on a 1440p monitor and with a game using 2xAA?


Not with a GTX 690 no but Sleeping Dogs eat all 2 GB on my Asus GTX 680 CU II OC card


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Dear GTX 690 users.
> 
> Have you ever hit the vram wall with your GPUs on a 1440p monitor and with a game using 2xAA?


Nope not at those levels, Honestly the 690 runs everything really good at 1440p, Far Cry 3, Crysis 3 do push the cards to the limit, specially Crysis 3.

My Titans arrived yesterday along with my new board (so dont yell at me for the stock cooler)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Dear GTX 690 users.
> 
> Have you ever hit the vram wall with your GPUs on a 1440p monitor and with a game using 2xAA?


I have yet to hit that wall with 1.5gb. AA on 1080p is much more vram hungry than the extra pixels with much less reduced AA on 1440p. I regularly see the usage kiss 1.47GB, but I have seen zero stuttering of any sort.

AND even my lowly 590 can hold 85fps in most titles at ultra with 2x MSAA. If you want to game on 2 or 3 monitors though, the vram will be an issue. But for a single 1440p, 2gb is fine. People also forget that the cards video ram _likes_ to fill up in case it needs to access that data again. It is in the drivers nature to keep that buffer as full as possible.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Nope not at those levels, Honestly the 690 runs everything really good at 1440p, Far Cry 3, Crysis 3 do push the cards to the limit, specially Crysis 3.
> 
> My Titans arrived yesterday along with my new board (so dont yell at me for the stock cooler)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What do you plan buying for a CPU cooler?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What do you plan buying for a CPU cooler?


If he doesnt go custom lopp after dropping 2100 on graphics cards, I am going to defecate bricks.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> If he doesnt go custom lopp after dropping 2100 on graphics cards, I am going to defecate bricks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What do you plan buying for a CPU cooler?


Initially I just ordered a phanteks PH-TC14 I will be taking my existing loop apart (EK Supremacy nickle) and reusing the CPU cooler and rads from there. I'm waiting for the 900D to ship so until that the Haf XB is the temp home for all the stuff till the case comes and I'm ready for the loop. Also waiting to see some nice titan water blocks to come out I don't like the EK one so far.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> If he doesnt go custom lopp after dropping 2100 on graphics cards, I am going to defecate bricks.


Good LORD LOL.. hahah 2k in GPUs and a stock fan


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Initially I just ordered a phanteks PH-TC14 I will be taking my existing loop apart (EK Supremacy nickle) and reusing the CPU cooler and rads from there. I'm waiting for the 900D to ship so until that the Haf XB is the temp home for all the stuff till the case comes and I'm ready for the loop. Also waiting to see some nice titan water blocks to come out I don't like the EK one so far.


What color if you bought the orange one the fashion police will come and arrest you


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Initially I just ordered a phanteks PH-TC14 I will be taking my existing loop apart (EK Supremacy nickle) and reusing the CPU cooler and rads from there. I'm waiting for the 900D to ship so until that the Haf XB is the temp home for all the stuff till the case comes and I'm ready for the loop. Also waiting to see some nice titan water blocks to come out *I don't like the EK one so far.*


I am 100% with you on that. Why doesn't anybody design water blocks like EK did for the GTX 590 any more? I got their block for my card and IMO it's one of the more beautiful water blocks I've seen.



Back in the day when full cover meant full cover.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What color if you bought the orange one the fashion police will come and arrest you


I got the one linked, in black. Nothing beats good ole black and white. I will however paint the fan shroud red to match the mobo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I am 100% with you on that. Why doesn't anybody design water blocks like EK did for the GTX 590 any more? I got their block for my card and IMO it's one of the more beautiful water blocks I've seen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day when full cover meant full cover.


Those blocks were nice. Also if you look at the stock cooler for the 690 and the Titan, they are works of art and personally they deserve water blocks that are works of art. I will most prolly get EVGA/Swiftech waterblock for the titan as it the only one that is a true FULL block.


----------



## revro

hello,

a question about dell u2713hm. i am in europe and would like to know. whether displayport cable is enclosed in the box with the monitor or not?
and do i need actually display port or would dual link dvi be sufficient for 1440p. i red somewhere that via DL DVI only 6bit colors are shown and not 8bit?

thank you
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hello,
> 
> a question about dell u2713hm. i am in europe and would like to know. whether displayport cable is enclosed in the box with the monitor or not?
> and do i need actually display port or would dual link dvi be sufficient for 1440p. i red somewhere that via DL DVI only 6bit colors are shown and not 8bit?
> 
> thank you
> revro


You can use DVI and still get 2560x1440


----------



## revro

but i mean whether the DL DVI is capable to transfer 8bit colors and not only 6bit as i red recently

best
revro


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> but i mean whether the DL DVI is capable to transfer 8bit colors and not only 6bit as i red recently
> 
> best
> revro


Not sure about Dell, but on my Auria IPS (micro center one), I hate using it with the DVI D cable as the image flickers a lot, with the display port I have no issues at all.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> but i mean whether the DL DVI is capable to transfer 8bit colors and not only 6bit as i red recently
> 
> best
> revro


DL-DVI is definitely capable of 8-bit. It's actually capable of 10-bit color if your card supports it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wikipedia*
> Dual-link DVI
> To support display devices requiring higher video bandwidth, there is provision for a dual DVI link. A dual link doubles the number of TMDS pairs, effectively doubling video bandwidth at a given pixel clock frequency. The DVI specification mandates how the dual link may be used. All display modes that use a pixel clock below 165 MHz, and have at most 24 bits per pixel, are required to use single-link mode. All modes that require more than 24 bits per pixel, and/or 165 MHz pixel clock frequency must use dual-link mode. In modes where each pixel uses 24 bits of color data per pixel or less and dual-link mode is in use, the transmitter stripes pixel data across both links; each sequential video pixel is transmitted on alternate links. In modes with color depth greater than 24 bits per pixel, the second link carries the least significant bits of each pixel.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hello,
> 
> a question about dell u2713hm. i am in europe and would like to know. whether displayport cable is enclosed in the box with the monitor or not?
> and do i need actually display port or would dual link dvi be sufficient for 1440p. i red somewhere that via DL DVI only 6bit colors are shown and not 8bit?
> 
> thank you
> revro


I dont know about the Dell U2713HM but the Asus PB278Q at around the same price point does have a display port cable in the box


----------



## deredox

Hey!

I am new to overclock.net and the first thing i decided to do is to post my monitor that i bought!

Alot of my inspiration came from here and decided to buy the Dell U2713HM.

here it is!! Powered by GTX 680 4GB SLI.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I am 100% with you on that. Why doesn't anybody design water blocks like EK did for the GTX 590 any more? I got their block for my card and IMO it's one of the more beautiful water blocks I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day when full cover meant full cover.


I agree. That's a beautiful bit of machining.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Dear GTX 690 users.
> 
> Have you ever hit the vram wall with your GPUs on a 1440p monitor and with a game using 2xAA?


2GB 680(sli), 1600p, 2xAA, modded Skyrim

- in some cases crappy AA implementation makes 2xAA not enough for 1440+
- win 8 aplications started to utilize vram too


----------



## zed1

Hi I got my 2160x1440 today,here it is
Viewsonic VP2770-LED


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider Mods


----------



## Layo

I like the new hair technology


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Tomb Raider Mods


Mods already? WHERE?


----------



## DoomDash

Want that nude mod lol. And yes, where?

Loving my monoprice monitor







.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Here is my proof sorry it took too long, its a Auria 27" IPS, from Micro center - Its running on a single GTX 690 (still waiting on my titans to show up) Also I have the monitor running at 75 Hz without any issues.


Welcome to the club









Again 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuad*
> 
> Herpa Derpa!
> 
> 
> pic hosting
> 
> 
> upload pics
> 
> No in game shots atm, I've been too busy burning my founders time on MWO, not taking screenies


Amazing setup bro.  Care to send apicture with your name on the monitor?

Other than that it is cool.  I love the 1440p surround setups.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Nope not at those levels, Honestly the 690 runs everything really good at 1440p, Far Cry 3, Crysis 3 do push the cards to the limit, specially Crysis 3.
> 
> My Titans arrived yesterday along with my new board (so dont yell at me for the stock cooler)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you want me to change your setup to Titan?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> I am new to overclock.net and the first thing i decided to do is to post my monitor that i bought!
> 
> Alot of my inspiration came from here and decided to buy the Dell U2713HM.
> 
> here it is!! Powered by GTX 680 4GB SLI.


Welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zed1*
> 
> Hi I got my 2160x1440 today,here it is
> Viewsonic VP2770-LED


Welcome to the club









@ everyone else

Sorry it took sometime for the update to the lists.

I also added all the Screenshots. Please let me know if anything is missing.

I sold my Yamakasi Catleap to a friend in a Turkish forum. I currently own a 3Dvision 2 Asus VG278H. I bought it for 3D as I am a huge fan of 3D and so many games in my library are good in 3D. But besides 3D and 120hz, I would take the 1440p monitor any day any time.

Here is a quick comparision I did.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1369595/120hz-1080p-vs-60hz-1440p-monitor

In the summer time I will grab a new 1440p monitor. Probably Asus PB278Q but I am not sure yet. I will see if there will be newer monitors at that time. I might again import from Korea as well.


----------



## zed1

[quote name="iARDAs" url="/t/1291882/1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p-screenshot-section-updated/3080#
I sold my Yamakasi Catleap to a friend in a Turkish forum. I currently own a 3Dvision 2 Asus VG278H. I bought it for 3D as I am a huge fan of 3D and so many games in my library are good in 3D. But besides 3D and 120hz, I would take the 1440p monitor any day any time.

Here is a quick comparision I did.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1369595/120hz-1080p-vs-60hz-1440p-monitor

In the summer time I will grab a new 1440p monitor. Probably Asus PB278Q but I am not sure yet. I will see if there will be newer monitors at that time. I might again import from Korea as well.
[/quote]

i have have the Asus VG278H since maybe 6 months,it was very nice,but since i have the 2560x1440p monitor(Viewsonic VP2770-LED),i'm looking at games and pictures like a child.,it's so beautifull,it's like i was in 1366x768 and now i'm in 1920x1080,it's crasy.

And like i'm not playing so much 3D vision stereoscopic games so much,i'm asking myself if i should sell the Asus VG278H,but it's still a good weapon for play fps(BF3) in 120Hz (2D).
in 3D stereoscopic i think my best expérience was Batman Arkham City

now i got the 2560x1440p,i can save money for the next generation GTX7XX


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Those blocks were nice. Also if you look at the stock cooler for the 690 and the Titan, they are works of art and personally they deserve water blocks that are works of art. I will most prolly get EVGA/Swiftech waterblock for the titan as it the only one that is a true FULL block.


x2 on all this.

It feels like such a shame taking the reference coolers off because they are are so nice.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do you want me to change your setup to Titan?


Yes please got em up and running in SLI and now Crysis 3 hits 60 fps with everything maxed out, I was getting about 25 ~ 30 with the 690 on the same parts of the game.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zed1*
> 
> i have have the Asus VG278H since maybe 6 months,it was very nice,but since i have the 2560x1440p monitor(Viewsonic VP2770-LED),i'm looking at games and pictures like a child.,it's so beautifull,it's like i was in 1366x768 and now i'm in 1920x1080,it's crasy.
> 
> And like i'm not playing so much 3D vision stereoscopic games so much,i'm asking myself if i should sell the Asus VG278H,but it's still a good weapon for play fps(BF3) in 120Hz (2D).
> in 3D stereoscopic i think my best expérience was Batman Arkham City
> 
> now i got the 2560x1440p,i can save money for the next generation GTX7XX


exactly

The Yamakasi Catleap is a better monitor than the Asus VG278.

Though I have to admit playing BF3 in 120hz again was a nice feeling.

For me the Yamakasi is still the winner.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I sold my Yamakasi Catleap to a friend in a Turkish forum. I currently own a 3Dvision 2 Asus VG278H. In the summer time I will grab a new 1440p monitor.


So the president of the outlaw motorcycle club sells his bike and buys a car?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> So the president of the outlaw motorcycle club sells his bike and buys a car?


hahahaa

something like that.

But i will be picking up an IPS 1440 or 1600p panel in the summer for sure.


----------



## shilka

Here in april i sould have the last money i need for GTX 680 SLI but i am a litte bit in doubt sould i buy 2x EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature cards or 2x or EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature 2 cards is it worth spending the extra money for the SC Signature 2 card?


----------



## revro

signature 2 have 2 fans i believe so they might have better temps tough who knows how these cards behave when stocked onto each other

best
revro


----------



## shilka

I have heard a lot talk about how blower type cards are much better for SLI as they dont heat each other up but blow the air out of the case.
The SC Signature 2 is not a blower type card as far as i can tell so i wonder if or how big the problem with cards heating each other up is?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have heard a lot talk about how blower type cards are much better for SLI as they dont heat each other up but blow the air out of the case.
> The SC Signature 2 is not a blower type card as far as i can tell so i wonder if or how big the problem with cards heating each other up is?


Blower type is usually ideal for SLI but if that SC Signature 2 is a 2 slot GPU (some non reference GPUs might be 2.5 or 3 slot GPUs) than you should be fine.

Also make sure there will be another empty spot between 2 GPUs.

Do not ever make them sandwiched.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Blower type is usually ideal for SLI but if that SC Signature 2 is a 2 slot GPU (some non reference GPUs might be 2.5 or 3 slot GPUs) than you should be fine.
> 
> Also make sure there will be another empty spot between 2 GPUs.
> 
> Do not ever make them sandwiched.


The SC Signature 2 is a 2 slot card and the plan was to install them in slot 1 and 3 on my Rampage IV Extreme both because it will leave space between them and because slot 1 and 3 are x16 while slot 2 and 4 are x8

Am still in doubt if i sould save money and buy SC Signature cards or pay the extra for the SC Signature 2 and get better cooler that also makes less noise

SC Signature


SC Signature 2


----------



## revro

so trifire on a 3slot mb is not advised? and if i use on 3 slot motherboard 2 gpus then i use only 1st and 3rd slot so it runs 16/4 or 8/4?

best
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so trifire on a 3slot mb is not advised? and if i use on 3 slot motherboard 2 gpus then i use only 1st and 3rd slot so it runs 16/4 or 8/4?
> 
> best
> revro


If you can avoid having cards up to each other you sould aviod it.
Having 2 cards up next to each is not very good for either cards you can do it but its not recommend


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to put my cards in TRI SLI but I dont think I will have any issues, 2560/1440p will not tax tri sli too much


----------



## Kuad

http://postimage.org/image/bf9nxwa7l/full/
online photo sharing

Lol of course I chose the 1 screen in MWO that /doesn't/ have the name listed


----------



## revro

so heres my Dell U2713HM, fortunately had 0 dead or bright pixels








please accept me into the club







thank you

My Evga 660FTW (1178MHz out of box) runs great. With FXAA I am getting 55+average fps in Skyrim, 50+ in Sleeping Dogs and BF3 MP with some dips into 40s. I see no edges so its great. I actually see no reason to upgrade GPU anytime soon, tough havent tested Starcraft 2 for now and i was getting some 20+fps sometimes so i might have to play with the settings.

here are few screenshots from Skyrim and Sleeping Dogs:





best
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so heres my Dell U2713HM, fortunately had 0 dead or bright pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please accept me into the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Evga 660FTW (1178MHz out of box) runs great. With FXAA I am getting 55+average fps in Skyrim, 50+ in Sleeping Dogs and BF3 MP with some dips into 40s. I see no edges so its great. I actually see no reason to upgrade GPU anytime soon, tough havent tested Starcraft 2 for now and i was getting some 20+fps sometimes so i might have to play with the settings.
> 
> here are few screenshots from Skyrim and Sleeping Dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


I think you need to show the monitor with your name on a note or on notepad next to the monitor resolution before you can join the club


----------



## revro

thank you. i had the picture, but the link wasnt linked properly. i now fixed it and when you click on first picture you get screenshot with my name written in notepad on the desktop

PS: if you look at my temps i must say for 20eur worth case i have great temps, 63 at GPU, 58 tops at CPU in BF3 MP









best
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> thank you. i had the picture, but the link wasnt linked properly. i now fixed it and when you click on first picture you get screenshot with my name written in notepad on the desktop
> 
> PS: if you look at my temps i must say for 20eur worth case i have great temps, 63 at GPU, 58 tops at CPU in BF3 MP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


Sory to say this but i cant see very much the photo you took is too blurry and too far away


----------



## revro

its blurry when you click on picture, if you rightclick on picture and select show in another tab or on text "original" at bottom, you get the full picture which is easy to view

best
revro


----------



## philharmonik

I finally got my Crossover 27Q up and running! Count me in!!


----------



## Descadent




----------



## kx11

Sniper ghost warrior 2


----------



## Fulvin

I'm so mad right now. I was looking forward to get a Yamakasi 1600p, but while i was waiting for the money to get transferred over to Paypal, every seller on ebay goes and bumbs the price up by 100$ overnight.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> I'm so mad right now. I was looking forward to get a Yamakasi 1600p, but while i was waiting for the money to get transferred over to Paypal, every seller on ebay goes and bumbs the price up by 100$ overnight.


Why you transferring money to paypal to begin with? Pay with a card through PayPal or bank acct and don't worry about transfer!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Sniper ghost warrior 2


How did you get this game to run, i get a "Invalid Parameter for CRT" error every time i launch it. HOW DO I FIX THIS?


----------



## _REAPER_

I went ahead and purchased a new CPU to go with my new MOBO.. 3970X.. Time to OC hahaha


----------



## jojomexi

Just got my OC edition Tempest from Overlord. Am i in yet? Hi guys


----------



## _REAPER_

well DMN 110 does it make a different while gaming.


----------



## jojomexi

it definitely is noticeable, specially coming straight from 60hz. ive only played crysis 3 and DOTA 2 mainly, but after I tweaked the settings, I can properly play both at high/max settings with no lines. 120Hz still shows lines, but i havent tried to tweak the settings yet. im definitely loving it though. And anything that can handle vsync is beautiful. Crysis 3 crashes unfortunately, and wouldnt matter, as even with 2x Sapphire Vapor-x 7970 Ghz's, i still only hover around 50-60 fps on max all settings and 2x AA.


----------



## myrtleee34

I just got 2 more crossovers, I have all 3 running. When I set it up for surround, and play Black Ops 2, the game is across all 3 monitors but they all loop like fat midgets. Do I have the settings wrong? Or because it stretched 3 monitors it does this?
Please help.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> I just got 2 more crossovers, I have all 3 running. When I set it up for surround, and play Black Ops 2, the game is across all 3 monitors but they all loop like fat midgets. Do I have the settings wrong? Or because it stretched 3 monitors it does this?
> Please help.


*Flawless Widescreen*

*Or*

*Widescreen fixer*

(will fix that)

I prefer Flawless Widescreen for this game.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Yes please got em up and running in SLI and now Crysis 3 hits 60 fps with everything maxed out, I was getting about 25 ~ 30 with the 690 on the same parts of the game.


I just updated your rig in the OP bro. Enjoy your beasts









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuad*
> 
> 
> online photo sharing
> 
> Lol of course I chose the 1 screen in MWO that /doesn't/ have the name listed


Welcome to the club. Grat setup you have there buddy.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so heres my Dell U2713HM, fortunately had 0 dead or bright pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please accept me into the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> My Evga 660FTW (1178MHz out of box) runs great. With FXAA I am getting 55+average fps in Skyrim, 50+ in Sleeping Dogs and BF3 MP with some dips into 40s. I see no edges so its great. I actually see no reason to upgrade GPU anytime soon, tough havent tested Starcraft 2 for now and i was getting some 20+fps sometimes so i might have to play with the settings.
> 
> here are few screenshots from Skyrim and Sleeping Dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


Hey bro. I added you to the list. Welcome to the club and enjoy. Also thanks for the SS.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> I finally got my Crossover 27Q up and running! Count me in!!


Welcome to the club bro. Enjoy your new monitor









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I went ahead and purchased a new CPU to go with my new MOBO.. 3970X.. Time to OC hahaha


Niceee... Are you back yet or still in deployment?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojomexi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my OC edition Tempest from Overlord. Am i in yet? Hi guys


Wow 110hz. Amazing job buddy  I will add you to the club if you can take a picture of your monitor where your name is visible









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> I just got 2 more crossovers, I have all 3 running. When I set it up for surround, and play Black Ops 2, the game is across all 3 monitors but they all loop like fat midgets. Do I have the settings wrong? Or because it stretched 3 monitors it does this?
> Please help.


Nice 

Send a picture sometime so I will add you to the club if you are interested









All lists updated including the SS.

If I am missing something please let me know guys.


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Flawless Widescreen*
> 
> *Or*
> 
> *Widescreen fixer*
> 
> (will fix that)
> 
> I prefer Flawless Widescreen for this game.


Where did you find that screen?


----------



## myrtleee34




----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> I just got 2 more crossovers, I have all 3 running. When I set it up for surround, and play Black Ops 2, the game is across all 3 monitors but they all loop like fat midgets. Do I have the settings wrong? Or because it stretched 3 monitors it does this?
> Please help.


as said above

edit: https://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/index.php/Flawless_Widescreen


----------



## Azefore

Well finished Tomb Raider last night but I figured I'd post some screens while I tried getting completion to 100% (finished at 89)

Played on 55" plasma with xbox controller, much more enjoyable but real estate on 1440p is nice







Pushes the 670s a bit, 85c for top card, guess watercooling is needed if news of next gen doesnt pop up in 2-4 months.

Anywho, can't wait for the sequel or second game, give Uncharted a run for its money


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> Where did you find that screen?


I did it myself for you for better illustration.


----------



## myrtleee34

found it thank you


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> \Pushes the 670s a bit, 85c for top card, guess watercooling is needed if news of next gen doesnt pop up in 2-4 months.
> ]


whhhaaat? you not running custom ran profile? I don't go over 68c on both my cards on air playing TR and they are overclocked because anything 70+c they throttle back.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> whhhaaat? you not running custom ran profile? I don't go over 68c on both my cards on air playing TR and they are overclocked because anything 70+c they throttle back.


I enjoy minimal fan silence on them tbh, they're the loudest thing I have lol and since I've steped down from Cosmos II to 650D there isn't as much padding, Ill try out a different fan profile however


----------



## MKHunt

Acoustic padding is an incredibly easy fix. Did you know that my budget Corsair C70 has more acoustic padding than a Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 case? Trufax.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Acoustic padding is an incredibly easy fix. Did you know that my budget Corsair C70 has more acoustic padding than a Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 case? Trufax.


I don't doubt it, I have my office/man cave completely insulated and deadened, would rather just have quietest components in all honesty then think about padding.

EdIt: I've moved to 2 noctuas on my H100 and a 700rpm NZXT 200mm in the front since I switched cases. Going to be either WC or acoustic padding or both


----------



## shilka

A while back i did a thread where i talked and showed all the benchmarks i could get my hands on about what a GTX 680 could do.

A lot of people liked it and found it helpful
The problem was that someone stole all my work and started posting my work on other forums and claiming it to be his which made me furious so i had the what a GTX 680 can do thread shut down and locked

Now i am thinking about if i sould do a new one what do you guys think is it a bad idea?

I found a program that lets me watermarks my photos so the problem with stealing sould not be a problem


----------



## Descadent

680 been out for a year almost. it's pretty much been covered by all by now.

just my opinion.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 680 been out for a year almost. it's pretty much been covered by all by now.
> 
> just my opinion.


Yeah i was thinking about that but the only new thing that is out is the Titan so the GTX 680 is not gone at least not yet

I also tought about if i sould just post it here in the 1440P club at least you guys seem alright unlike that .... that stole all my work


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I have an Auria EQ276W. I'll take a picture of everything once my gaming laptop comes in!

I decided to move everything to SFF, so I'll be building an M-ITX computer next month. Sadly, my laptop will still be more powerful than anything I can put into an M-ITX case. lol


----------



## cam51037

I bought a 1440p monitor tonight. It's a Shimian brand, and so far is awesome.







2 GB 670 gaming on BF3, and now my 2 GB is my bottleneck, it's using slightly over 2 GB in BF3 1440p now.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*
> 
> I have an Auria EQ276W. I'll take a picture of everything once my gaming laptop comes in!
> 
> I decided to move everything to SFF, so I'll be building an M-ITX computer next month. Sadly, my laptop will still be more powerful than anything I can put into an M-ITX case. lol


ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe with 1155 socket might say different lol


----------



## shilka

Wow i just found a game that is more demanding then Sleeping Dogs and its Hitman Absolution i just won a copy from the admin tonight so i tested it and this is what i got with a overclocked Asus GTX 680 CU II card



21 FPS with eeverything as high as it can go that is just horrible frame rate


----------



## Hamy144

I've finally had the time to put up a gameplay video, there will be more to come, in 1440p of course.


----------



## jojomexi

there we go does that look a bit more legit?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I just updated your rig in the OP bro. Enjoy your beasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club. Grat setup you have there buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro. I added you to the list. Welcome to the club and enjoy. Also thanks for the SS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club bro. Enjoy your new monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niceee... Are you back yet or still in deployment?
> Wow 110hz. Amazing job buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add you to the club if you can take a picture of your monitor where your name is visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send a picture sometime so I will add you to the club if you are interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All lists updated including the SS.
> 
> If I am missing something please let me know guys.


Still in Afghanistan but leave in 110 more days not that I am counting


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Still in Afghanistan but leave in 110 more days not that I am counting


Hey Reaper, nice to see ya over here instead of on GH haha,

I'm using a U2711 but undecided on whether I should sell it and change monitors if I'm gonna go 3 screens for gaming. The U2711 generates a lot of heat as it is so not looking forward to that being multiplied. A thinner bezel would be awesome as well so I'm open to other screens. Any suggestions people?


----------



## bobbybluz

I've got a Crossover 27QLED-P.


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbybluz*
> 
> I've got a Crossover 27QLED-P.


Nah not gonna go the Korean monitor route after 2 bad experiences with them. ): Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Nah not gonna go the Korean monitor route after 2 bad experiences with them. ): Thanks for the reply though.


best monitor decision I've ever made. of course I bought them through the number 1 seller. Accessorieswhole.

Would never buy dell,hp,apple(same identical monitor), and asus ever again due to pricing inflation and they all can have dead pixels and bleed...but i got zero dead pixels and minimal bleed on all 3 of my crossovers.

but if people wanna spend more for same thing.... more power to them.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Hey Reaper, nice to see ya over here instead of on GH haha,
> 
> I'm using a U2711 but undecided on whether I should sell it and change monitors if I'm gonna go 3 screens for gaming. The U2711 generates a lot of heat as it is so not looking forward to that being multiplied. A thinner bezel would be awesome as well so I'm open to other screens. Any suggestions people?


same boat here. thinking of selling the u2711 as i go the triple display route. hate that i cant downsample the u2711 anyway. anyone had good/bad experience with monoprice or the microcenter equivalent?


----------



## nasmith2000

Descadent--which crossover panel did you go with? do they all flip vertically like in your pic? you have a sweet set up.

anyway, I'm new to the crossover panels...any tips you can share as I check them out i would be grateful.


----------



## cam51037

Here's my proof: http://i.imgur.com/vp6sko2.jpg

I'm running a Shimian 1440p monitor, loving it so far, but hitting my 2 GB VRAM limit on my 670 now.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Nah not gonna go the Korean monitor route after 2 bad experiences with them. ): Thanks for the reply though.


Guess I'll be the only one to stand up for Apple, ASUS, and Dell for their prices. I use the ASUS at school and Dell (u2711) at my friends and he used to have the 3007WFP, I own the Apple cinema myself and 2 crossover 27q (both perfect and from AW/Dream seller) but I'd take any of the big three over the korean models any day of the week.

However, if the Dell doesn't suit you perhaps the NEC PA271W or the Samsung S27A850D. Both relatively pricey with the sammy being the cheaper by a decent margin.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Descadent--which crossover panel did you go with? do they all flip vertically like in your pic? you have a sweet set up.
> 
> anyway, I'm new to the crossover panels...any tips you can share as I check them out i would be grateful.


Only the led-p has the stand that goes up and down and pivots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Guess I'll be the only one to stand up for Apple, ASUS, and Dell for their prices


which makes no sense to me. it's the same identical monitor without the apple logo for hella lot cheaper. You can get 3 koreans for price of 1 apple. At least the asus is a cheaper option, but then you get nasty AG filter with dell and more input lag. The koreans still have the least amount of lag only having 1 input.

in regards to prices, they are DEFINITELY overpriced...especially apple. they do have 600% markup on all products.

but to each his own














regardless buy 1440p/1600p


----------



## Descadent

bah stupid forum double post.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> which makes no sense to me. it's the same identical monitor without the apple logo for hella lot cheaper. You can get 3 koreans for price of 1 apple. At least the asus is a cheaper option, but then you get nasty AG filter with dell and more input lag. The koreans still have the least amount of lag only having 1 input.
> 
> in regards to prices, they are DEFINITELY overpriced...especially apple. they do have 600% markup on all products.
> 
> but to each his own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regardless buy 1440p/1600p


Well the monitors aren't a 600% mark up over a $400 crossover. Yes ik they're cheaper, I have two myself.... I know the ratio lol, bezel design, bezel materials, and connectivity make up my argument for the big brands. I use my 3 USB ports on my apple daily, I'm sure plenty attest to the SD card reader on Dells, and Apple only has one input would that not have the same input lag as a Crossover theoretically? In addition to that, despite both my Crossovers being pixel perfect they both have the slightest of yellow fringing on the top and bottom when in horizontal and the back light bleed is worse than my apple. I'm all for 1440p anything but just know what you want, a u2713hm with hdmi, 4 USB 3.0 ports, displayport, and VGA with a warranty out of the box, a lot don't want to pay extra for a square trade (or whatever it's called) warranty because they know the monitor's longevity isn't proven enough. Just my view

Edit: Would I like cheaper prices? Yes don't get me wrong but they'll never drop the prices below a set point, probably $600 minimum for any one of them. Also judging from your usernames do you have a 350z?







Just curious, I have one myself


----------



## Descadent

at same time there are reviews on crossover beating the apple in back light bleed tests even on this forum









and by 600% markup. I mean 600% markup over what it costs them...which is greater than the competing brands.

yeah.. I have a 350z








http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/621889_623310720287_569873083_o.jpg


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> at same time there are reviews on crossover beating the apple in back light bleed tests even on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by 600% markup. I mean 600% markup over what it costs them...which is greater than the competing brands.
> 
> yeah.. I have a 350z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/621889_623310720287_569873083_o.jpg


Dang you got that sunburnt orange, wanted that myself, got the dark silver here just because it was a good deal on the car itself. 06 or later? Judging from the cosmetics

But it's monitor dependent on back light bleed and I've seen that review. Just saying it's what you want to get. Crossover is only Korean model I'd try for 1440p/1600p that or the Sparta 30". Other chunky designs look like they're from 2007 (imo) *eyeballs overlord monitors*


----------



## NoGuru

Nice 350Z


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Dang you got that sunburnt orange, wanted that myself, got the dark silver here just because it was a good deal on the car itself. 06 or later? Judging from the cosmetics


It's an 03. Only 70k miles on it. all nice and paid for.


----------



## ChronoBodi

I just played God of War: Ascension and i'm thinking "DAMN this is good graphics... if it was at 2560x1440."

Beautiful graphics and artwork... ruined by the lack of details that rendering at 720p and upscaled to 1080p does because that's all the PS3 can do.

I mean, i'm like, IF ONLY, IF ONLY! That's what happens when you've seen 1440p resolution, and you notice just how jaggy everything looks that anyone who has not seen high resolutions would think it's OK.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> It's an 03. Only 70k miles on it. all nice and paid for.


Ah ok, must be just the absence of front orange reflectors on some the earlier gens that made me guess over. Not bad mileage either, 2k away from 70k here lol.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Ah ok, must be just the absence of front orange reflectors on some the earlier gens that made me guess over. Not bad mileage either, 2k away from 70k here lol.


Yeah I never drive it. it sits since I have a work car.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Yeah I never drive it. it sits since I have a work car.


My next investment, mines a semi daily driver but enough OT


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Only the led-p has the stand that goes up and down and pivots.


Thanks--I'll check those out.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> at same time there are reviews on crossover beating the apple in back light bleed tests even on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by 600% markup. I mean 600% markup over what it costs them...which is greater than the competing brands.


If you're referring to that one comparison to the Apple display on here, idk what Apple's specific policy is but if it was a Dell, it certainly would've been eligible for a hassle free replacement under the premium panel guarantee; that panel is hideous.

You should look up the bill of materials for these displays and see just how much of a markup it really is...


----------



## FlyingSolo

Descadent are your gtx 670 4gb cards overclocked


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I just played God of War: Ascension and i'm thinking "DAMN this is good graphics... if it was at 2560x1440."
> 
> Beautiful graphics and artwork... ruined by the lack of details that rendering at 720p and upscaled to 1080p does because that's all the PS3 can do.
> 
> I mean, i'm like, IF ONLY, IF ONLY! That's what happens when you've seen 1440p resolution, and you notice just how jaggy everything looks that anyone who has not seen high resolutions would think it's OK.


Ever since i built my gaming pc i have not touched my ps3 look's like i need to get this game. I still have all three god of war games. one and two on ps2 and the third on ps3 if only sony's first party games where on pc so that we could all play on 1440p that would be amazing. Do you guy's think ps4 games will play at 1080p or is it 720p again


----------



## FlyingSolo

Does anyone know if there are any racing games out there that support 2 monitors. For example say if two players are playing rather then have split screen on one monitor. Player 1 plays on first monitor and player two plays on second monitor all on one pc with two monitors is this even possible


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Descadent are your gtx 670 4gb cards overclocked


Yes.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Yes.


Thanks for letting me know


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Hitman: Absolution* *(* *8044x1440* *)*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think I need 1 more 27" so I can be KaRLiToS...

Hi Montrealer!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know


doesn't make a crazy difference really though.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe with 1155 socket might say different lol


I'm pretty sure a 3630qm and HD 7970m crossfire will still come out on top for gaming performance. lol I'll be going with MSI's gaming board, a gtx 670 2gb, and a 2600k. As for the case, I'm looking at the SG06.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*
> 
> I'm pretty sure a 3630qm and HD 7970m crossfire will still come out on top for gaming performance. lol I'll be going with MSI's gaming board, a gtx 670 2gb, and a 2600k. As for the case, I'm looking at the SG06.


Sounds like a Sager book to me ^^ and ehh idk non sli/crossfire games, a slight OC 3770k and Titan would stack up pretty well if you ask me. What's the resolution going to be on laptop though? 1080p? Looks like a good mini build as well


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Sounds like a Sager book to me ^^ and ehh idk non sli/crossfire games, a slight OC 3770k and Titan would stack up pretty well if you ask me. What's the resolution going to be on laptop though? 1080p? Looks like a good mini build as well


Yup, it's an NP9370. It's supposed to be here early next week! The laptop is 1080p, but I plan on using my Auria monitor when I have the notebook at home. The titan is way out of my budget. I plan on spending about $800 total for my mitx build.


----------



## Thetbrett

subbed, will get things organized after work.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You forgot about the PB278Q also have a problem with dead or stuck pixels


Mine was perfect, no stuck or dead pixels.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I think I need 1 more 27" so I can be KaRLiToS...
> 
> Hi Montrealer!


Hello


----------



## Thetbrett

Sorry about the pic, iphone..


borderlands 2


Dishonored


Crysis 3


Spec Ops:The Line


Man I love the Asus PB278Q!!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Mine was perfect, no stuck or dead pixels.


Then you are one of the lucky ones who got a model without any flaws

I have heard some say that they have bought models with problems and had to return them multiple times to get a perfect one


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Sorry about the pic, iphone..
> 
> 
> borderlands 2
> 
> 
> Dishonored
> 
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> 
> Spec Ops:The Line
> 
> 
> Man I love the Asus PB278Q!!


I cannot wait to be home to use mine.. LOL 106 days and a wake up


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Then you are one of the lucky ones who got a model without any flaws
> 
> I have heard some say that they have bought models with problems and had to return them multiple times to get a perfect one


no problems with mine either. I think it's kinda like late trains..you never hear about the on time ones.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I cannot wait to be home to use mine.. LOL 106 days and a wake up


that, is one serious rig, my friend..I am now officially jealous. And I have no reason to complain.


----------



## ski-bum

Just update my GPU.
Now have an ASUS Titan to push my ASUS PB278Q .



The Titan is much better than the MSI GTX580 LE that I had running this monitor before, but the one Titan STILL can't play Crysis3 full out and maintain 60fps.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Just update my GPU.
> Now have an ASUS Titan to push my ASUS PB278Q .
> 
> 
> 
> The Titan is much better than the MSI GTX580 LE that I had running this monitor before, but the one Titan STILL can't play Crysis3 full out and maintain 60fps.


try dropping shadows to medium and water to low. Made a big difference to mine. Apart from some damn temp issues after 15-20 mins, i can get 70 FPS, down to 55 after that. But, it is still smooth. As long as there is no tearing or stutters, anywhere from 40 upwards is still eminently playable. I am now saving up for two, yes two Titans. Just because..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> no problems with mine either. I think it's kinda like late trains..you never hear about the on time ones.


Mine has a single dead Pixel but its just one so i can live with that
Otherwise the Asus PB278Q is the best monitor i have ever owned or seen and i am never going back to 1080P


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn I thought it might make a big difference. I just bought a new case just so i can go sli down the road and overclock the gpu. Also am thinking of getting the msi z77 mpower. That board looks really nice but will need to take of the thin metal that has yellow on it


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> try dropping shadows to medium and water to low. Made a big difference to mine. Apart from some damn temp issues after 15-20 mins, i can get 70 FPS, down to 55 after that. But, it is still smooth. As long as there is no tearing or stutters, anywhere from 40 upwards is still eminently playable. I am now saving up for two, yes two Titans. Just because..


I hear ya!
Two Titans in the making for the same reasons.


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Just update my GPU.
> Now have an ASUS Titan to push my ASUS PB278Q .
> 
> 
> 
> The Titan is much better than the MSI GTX580 LE that I had running this monitor before, but the one Titan STILL can't play Crysis3 full out and maintain 60fps.


Nice! I also have a PB278Q. Gaming at 1440p+ is such a different story. I really like the ability to turn the monitor portrait when I'm reading comics.


----------



## shilka

Just found EVGA GTX 680 backplates on sale in THE only shop in denmark that has them so ordered 2 before they are gone


----------



## revro

to reach a larger audience for my post









just tested my single evga 660ftw again on 1440p. I reinstalled Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3 for it, so here are the results.
had to go down in Crysis 3 from Very High to High. FarCry 3 had average fps quite playable. Anyway i played campaigns on both games on 1080p already, so this is just me benching a little







(actually i forego a starcraft 2 game with friends for benching, i guess i am strange







)
Driver 310.90 Fraps test 180s FC3 Ultra @1440 28.35fps (FXAA)
Driver 310.90 Fraps test 180s CS3 Very High @1440 20.21fps; 37.36 High (FXAA)
Driver 310.90 Fraps test 180s BF3 64MP [email protected] 45,93fps (FXAA)
Driver 310.90 Fraps test 180s SC2 Ultra @1440 54,83fps (FXAA)
Driver 310.90 Bench test Sleeping Dogs @1440 50,8fps (FXAA)

best
revro


----------



## Descadent

why you on such old drivers







you're even missing the driver for c3


----------



## revro

i got in starcraft 2 somehow terrible stuttering like every 30s and that was on 1080 ... so i rolledback to 310.90 and its ok

does anyone has anything good to say about 30inch 1600p? i bought dell u2713hm but now i have slightly kind of buyers remorse for not purchasing the 30inch xD ou well that would be too costly and it doesnot look as great as u2713hm









best
revro


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i got in starcraft 2 somehow terrible stuttering like every 30s and that was on 1080 ... so i rolledback to 310.90 and its ok
> 
> does anyone has anything good to say about 30inch 1600p? i bought dell u2713hm but now i have slightly kind of buyers remorse for not purchasing the 30inch xD ou well that would be too costly and it doesnot look as great as u2713hm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


you should try 314.07. Was rolled out especially for Crysis 3 and is noted as giving 65% performance boost. I am running it and I have no issues at all. 314,21 is in bate and is for Bioshock infinite which is out next week.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> you should try 314.07. Was rolled out especially for Crysis 3 and is noted as giving 65% performance boost. I am running it and I have no issues at all. 314,21 is in bate and is for Bioshock infinite which is out next week.


it's for TR, says nothing about bioshock unless that's hidden

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-314.21-beta-driver.html


----------



## jonnyt

Can I join?

ASUS PB278Q

2 x Gigabyte GTX 670 OC in SLI






Am running i5 3570k at 4.4GHz and the 670's at 1241MHz and am getting framerates in the 80s and 90s for BF£ and Borderlands 2 on ultra settings at 1440p so am very happy for now.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's for TR, says nothing about bioshock unless that's hidden
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-314.21-beta-driver.html


Yep, correct. Freudian slip...I am waiting for Bioshock...6 more days.


----------



## stolid

I just submitted an order for one of the Monoprice monitors.







I'll probably be posting here on Monday...


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's for TR, says nothing about bioshock unless that's hidden
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-314.21-beta-driver.html


Speaking of 314.21, I noticed a gain of micro stutter in TR with the drivers, frames went up maybe 1-4 fps depending on the scene but with the micro stutter and comparing it with a single 670 running it makes it feel ultra blewh


----------



## iARDAs

Hello guys.

As you noticed I sold my 1440p monitor last week and own a 3Dvision 2 monitor now (3D enthusiast as well and so many titles to play in 3D). I will be picking up a 1440p or a 1600p monitor over the summer. However I have been very busy lately as I told some of you before. Even though I have a new monitor now, I can't find the time to game much because so many things going on in my life. (not bad things, dont worry)

Therefor it was only the best thing to do for the community for me to step down as the thread starter. *jassilamba* agreed on taking over the thread for me. I am sure he will do a great job organizing the thread and keeping it alive.

Great meeting you all over this thread, and I am very please the thread really made an impact and help many fellow gamers out there to purchase a 1440p or a 1600p monitor.

I will stop by the forums whenever I have time, but it is not as much as before.

Keep in touch guys.


----------



## Azefore

Well I hope you do make a triumphant return when you do get a replacement 1440p/1600p monitor iARDAs, thought you did an awesome job starting the thread, hope all goes well in your endeavors









Also scratch my last post, tried 314.21 without the 1.0.7223.3 patch and with. Bare minimum fps without v-sync has gone from 45fps with high of low 70s to ~75fps minimum and gets up to 115ish area. Micro stutter is playing nice as well. GJ Nvidia and developers.


----------



## zinfinion

Nuuuuuu... Come back glorious leader!!

Even though I am not tall enough to join I feel welcomed here anyway.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Speaking of 314.21, I noticed a gain of micro stutter in TR with the drivers, frames went up maybe 1-4 fps depending on the scene but with the micro stutter and comparing it with a single 670 running it makes it feel ultra blewh


those drivers were a god send for me. 30-40 more fps at 7680x1440. and I don't have stutter.

I was actually able to cut some of the other settings up.

I just beat TR tonight... LOVED it.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> those drivers were a god send for me. 30-40 more fps at 7680x1440. and I don't have stutter.
> 
> I was actually able to cut some of the other settings up.
> 
> I just beat TR tonight... LOVED it.


Lol just updated my post above on it, yah easily saw that claimed 60% increase (well most of it), enabled v-sync and everything maxed, sitting at 60fps constant, who says you need AMD for TressFX









Can't wait for their planned sequel, they definitely got the attention/sales they were looking for to greenlight it.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> As you noticed I sold my 1440p monitor last week and own a 3Dvision 2 monitor now (3D enthusiast as well and so many titles to play in 3D). I will be picking up a 1440p or a 1600p monitor over the summer. However I have been very busy lately as I told some of you before. Even though I have a new monitor now, I can't find the time to game much because so many things going on in my life. (not bad things, dont worry)
> 
> Therefor it was only the best thing to do for the community for me to step down as the thread starter. *jassilamba* agreed on taking over the thread for me. I am sure he will do a great job organizing the thread and keeping it alive.
> 
> Great meeting you all over this thread, and I am very please the thread really made an impact and help many fellow gamers out there to purchase a 1440p or a 1600p monitor.
> 
> I will stop by the forums whenever I have time, but it is not as much as before.
> 
> Keep in touch guys.


Thanks a lot mate for starting this awesome thread and maintaining it for a long time, you do leave some pretty big shoes to fill.

To all the members I will go back to the last time iARDAS updated the owners list/screen shots and will start updating the thread from there. If you are not on the owners list and would like to be there feel free to pm me with a link to your post containing the proof.

With that said, I will go back and start on updating the list.

*Thanks again to iARDAS for creating such an awesome thread regarding 1440+P screens and any information regarding them.*


----------



## PowerK

Started playing Tomb Raider a couple of days ago. This game looks like a pre-rendered CG movie at 2560x1600p with 4xSSAA. I love it.



















More here. http://min.us/mlG5zKXFzgUZc


----------



## Hamy144

Latest Dayz gameplay by me, watch in original for 1440p


----------



## krown

Hey guys, I had a quick question. I'll be getting my 1440p monitor soon and I am looking to upgrade my GPU from my gtx 570. Do you think with the new consoles around the corner, that we will be needing more than 2GB of Vram any time soon. I am thinking about picking up 2x 670's but I am uncertain about the limited Vram. What do you guys think?


----------



## _REAPER_

I would go for 4gb VRAM just to play it safe. If you doing SLI then you should have no issues with 1440p


----------



## evoll88

I was in same sit. as you and i ended up going with 2 670 ftw 4gb cards and have been good to go since upgrading to them.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Do you think with the new consoles around the corner, that we will be needing more than 2GB of Vram any time soon. What do you guys think?


Needs you sum dat 8 gee bee es dee dee arr five rams I've been hearin bout.


----------



## MKHunt

Okay guys, I'm getting the GPU upgrade itch. I don't have many options for a single-PCB upgrade that would be a significant upgrade from my 590. We're not very far into the year, and I have almost no hope of seeing a single-PCB titan-slayer from Nvidia until at least early 2014.

My options so far:
GTX 690 (Kepler weakness, crappy memory bus, not much more VRAM, incredibly poor compute power)
GTX Titan (most Kepler weakness removed, 4x as much VRAM, tons of compute power)
The So-far quiet Radeon 7990 replacement (since the 7970's seem to edge out 680s + extra compute power)

The card would be used to drive 1-3 PB278Qs (I have 1 + 1 ML239H) but Is it worth being completely and totally on top for a year? I want your opinions, thoughts, council. I am completely dedicated to the single PCIE PCB idea.

ETA: I have heard mention of poor titan OCing and Titan lock downs by nvidia, Is this just as simple to overcome as flashing the BIOSes? I have.... experience.... with that.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I would go for 4gb VRAM just to play it safe. If you doing SLI then you should have no issues with 1440p


I have been thinking about the 4GB cards, but they are out my price range. Would you say get 2gb 670 sli, 4gb 670 x1 or go the AMD route with CFX 7950, which I am not too fond of doing based on the stories I hear about driver support and microstutter. I could also go 3gb 660ti's x 2. I know there is no such thing as future proofing, but I would like to not have to upgrade for about 2 years. feasible?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> I have been thinking about the 4GB cards, but they are out my price range. Would you say get 2gb 670 sli, 4gb 670 x1 or go the AMD route with CFX 7950, which I am not too fond of doing based on the stories I hear about driver support and microstutter. I could also go 3gb 660ti's x 2. I know there is no such thing as future proofing, but I would like to not have to upgrade for about 2 years. feasible?


So ~$800 for SLI 670 2GB, or ~$440 for a single 670 4GB? I'm not following how you can afford 2x 2GB but a 4GB is out of your price range. Did you mean 2x 4GB is out of your price range?

For what it's worth I'd recommend 2x 4GB and if that extra hundred is too much, 2x 2GB. A single 4GB will be vastly inferior compared to SLI 2GB.

And yes I actually do know what I am talking about contrary to appearances.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> So ~$800 for SLI 670 2GB, or ~$440 for a single 670 4GB? I'm not following how you can afford 2x 2GB but a 4GB is out of your price range. Did you mean 2x 4GB is out of your price range?
> 
> For what it's worth I'd recommend 2x 4GB and if that extra hundred is too much, 2x 2GB. A single 4GB will be vastly inferior compared to SLI 2GB.
> 
> And yes I actually do know what I am talking about contrary to appearances.


Lol, yes I meant 4GB 670's in sli is out of my price range. When you factor in tax and such, its closer to a $200 difference. I am from Canada, so prices and availability may differ from U.S. prices.


----------



## Aluc13

I am seriously wanting to go 1440p. What is the minimum best card to have for good frame rates at that resolution? Also, what is the best performance on that resolution


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Lol, yes I meant 4GB 670's in sli is out of my price range. When you factor in tax and such, its closer to a $200 difference. I am from Canada, so prices and availability may differ from U.S. prices.


Ah, gotcha. Hrmmm, I'd recommend the 2x 2GB then. Running out of memory is far less of an issue than not having enough GPU power in the first place. Possibly in BF3 memory could be an issue, as well as Skyrim and other Bethesda games with a heap of mods.

Personally I've never had a problem with it, the last time I had memory constraints was on a 512MB card in 2009 due to a memory leak in Fallout 3.

I am running into not enough GPU power though, so as soon as Nvidia comes up with a bundle that isn't $150 in F2P monies I'll be getting a second 2GB 670.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Ah, gotcha. Hrmmm, I'd recommend the 2x 2GB then. Running out of memory is far less of an issue than not having enough GPU power in the first place. Possibly in BF3 memory could be an issue, as well as Skyrim and other Bethesda games with a heap of mods.
> 
> Personally I've never had a problem with it, the last time I had memory constraints was on a 512MB card in 2009 due to a memory leak in Fallout 3.
> 
> I am running into not enough GPU power though, so as soon as Nvidia comes up with a bundle that isn't $150 in F2P monies I'll be getting a second 2GB 670.


Yea, I think I will go with the 2gb 670's in SLI. I'll see if I can scrounge up some extra cash and search for some better prices. My worry is Vram issues when the consoles hit. Even though Crysis 3 is the exception, than the rule, it is already hitting close to 2GB of Vram at 1080 on my friend's rig.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Yea, I think I will go with the 2gb 670's in SLI. I'll see if I can scrounge up some extra cash and search for some better prices. My worry is Vram issues when the consoles hit. Even though Crysis 3 is the exception, than the rule, it is already hitting close to 2GB of Vram at 1080 on my friend's rig.


The consoles it looks like will have at least a midrange radeon 7000 series and it seems like both will have 8gb of ram. So, I'm thinking that high res and bigger vistas will become the norm soon. So it is a good idea to invest in more vram. As the consoles will be the lowest common denominator and that's going to stick around until developers realize that PC is better.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Yea, I think I will go with the 2gb 670's in SLI. I'll see if I can scrounge up some extra cash and search for some better prices. My worry is Vram issues when the consoles hit. Even though Crysis 3 is the exception, than the rule, it is already hitting close to 2GB of Vram at 1080 on my friend's rig.


While I can't predict the future, I think the whole 8GB of DDR5 is a tad overblown seeing as it is shared across system ram and video ram. As well it has worse latency and is still just supporting an APU, not a discrete GPU.

Ignoring all that and focusing on the present, no amount of throwing money and hardware at poorly optimized games can fix them. Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider all performed far worse than most people were expecting, and not because they were eye-poppingly amazing looking either.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> While I can't predict the future, I think the whole 8GB of DDR5 is a tad overblown seeing as it is shared across system ram and video ram. As well it has worse latency and is still just supporting an APU, not a discrete GPU.
> 
> Ignoring all that and focusing on the present, no amount of throwing money and hardware at poorly optimized games can fix them. Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider all performed far worse than most people were expecting, and not because they were eye-poppingly amazing looking either.


Fair point, but I do think it's fair to say that we will see and increase in Vram usage. If 1.25 gbs of Vram is not enough at 1440p, I think it's fair to say that the new consoles will push pc performance a bit. Also, when you factor in small amount of AA, better textures and some "PC specific" features I could see Vram usage going up a fair amount.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Fair point, but I do think it's fair to say that we will see and increase in Vram usage. If 1.25 gbs of Vram is not enough at 1440p, I think it's fair to say that the new consoles will push pc performance a bit. Also, when you factor in small amount of AA, better textures and some "PC specific" features I could see Vram usage going up a fair amount.


I agree totally


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Fair point, but I do think it's fair to say that we will see and increase in Vram usage. If 1.25 gbs of Vram is not enough at 1440p, I think it's fair to say that the new consoles will push pc performance a bit. Also, when you factor in small amount of AA, better textures and some "PC specific" features I could see Vram usage going up a fair amount.


Just for my own edification (I'd actually been wondering about this for a while), I ran Dead Space 2 with 2x SGSSAA at the following four resolutions and monitored the VRAM usage:

1280x720......449 MB
1920x1080....561 MB
2560x1440....584 MB
3840x2160....867 MB

Despite having plenty of VRAM free, the FPS at 3840x2160 plummeted into the 30s. 2560x1440 meanwhile was hovering around 65-75FPS and I didn't even bother checking the two lower resolutions as it was obviously not an issue.

So yes, increasing resolution does increase VRAM usage, but not by a drastic amount. The raw power of a GPU is far more important that the amount of VRAM. I do concede that more recent releases are using more VRAM, but it's not primarily because of resolution, but just more assets.


----------



## Jackeduphard

New set up







Woot!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Just for my own edification (I'd actually been wondering about this for a while), I ran Dead Space 2 with 2x SGSSAA at the following four resolutions and monitored the VRAM usage:
> 
> 1280x720......449 MB
> 1920x1080....561 MB
> 2560x1440....584 MB
> 3840x2160....867 MB
> 
> Despite having plenty of VRAM free, the FPS at 3840x2160 plummeted into the 30s. 2560x1440 meanwhile was hovering around 65-75FPS and I didn't even bother checking the two lower resolutions as it was obviously not an issue.
> 
> So yes, increasing resolution does increase VRAM usage, but not by a drastic amount. The raw power of a GPU is far more important that the amount of VRAM. I do concede that more recent releases are using more VRAM, but it's not primarily because of resolution, but just more assets.


Can you do these tests with BF3?


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackeduphard*
> 
> 
> 
> New set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!


That's awesome! What are your monitors?


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Just for my own edification (I'd actually been wondering about this for a while), I ran Dead Space 2 with 2x SGSSAA at the following four resolutions and monitored the VRAM usage:
> 
> 1280x720......449 MB
> 1920x1080....561 MB
> 2560x1440....584 MB
> 3840x2160....867 MB
> 
> Despite having plenty of VRAM free, the FPS at 3840x2160 plummeted into the 30s. 2560x1440 meanwhile was hovering around 65-75FPS and I didn't even bother checking the two lower resolutions as it was obviously not an issue.
> 
> So yes, increasing resolution does increase VRAM usage, but not by a drastic amount. The raw power of a GPU is far more important that the amount of VRAM. I do concede that more recent releases are using more VRAM, but it's not primarily because of resolution, but just more assets.


Do you think that with higher resolution textures being the norm, after the new consoles come out, will affect vram usage that much?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Can you do these tests with BF3?


I don't have it installed (and yes I realize that makes me a terrible person







) but I'll see about getting to it tomorrow. I'm curious to know as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Do you think that with higher resolution textures being the norm, after the new consoles come out, will affect vram usage that much?


Textures, yes. That's where the majority of increased VRAM usage will come from. When testing a more modern game, a closed beta I'd rather not name, at 2560x1440 the usage dropped by ~400MB just by changing textures from High to Low. On Ultra High preset this is what the various resolutions looked like regarding VRAM usage:

1280x720......1336 MB
1920x1080....1449 MB
2560x1440....1611 MB
3840x2160....1862 MB

Performance was really dodgy at 3840x2160 again. 2560x1440 was around 45 FPS, the other two resolutions were fine. Interestingly texture quality made no difference in FPS even though there was a ~400MB difference in VRAM usage.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I don't have it installed (and yes I realize that makes me a terrible person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I'll see about getting to it tomorrow. I'm curious to know as well.
> Textures, yes. That's where the majority of increased VRAM usage will come from. When testing a more modern game, a closed beta I'd rather not name, at 2560x1440 the usage dropped by ~400MB just by changing textures from High to Low. On Ultra High preset this is what the various resolutions looked like regarding VRAM usage:
> 
> 1280x720......1336 MB
> 1920x1080....1449 MB
> 2560x1440....1611 MB
> 3840x2160....1862 MB
> 
> Performance was really dodgy at 3840x2160 again. 2560x1440 was around 45 FPS, the other two resolutions were fine. Interestingly texture quality made no difference in FPS even though there was a ~400MB difference in VRAM usage.


Interesting findings, thanks for the info








There is a lot to think about. I am leaning slightly towards getting the 4GB models so I don't end up regretting it later. No chance if you could mention whether the closed beta is a "AAA" game eh?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> The consoles it looks like will have at least a midrange radeon 7000 series and it seems like both will have 8gb of ram. So, I'm thinking that high res and bigger vistas will become the norm soon. So it is a good idea to invest in more vram. As the consoles will be the lowest common denominator and that's going to stick around until developers realize that PC is better.


The console has 8gb ram but that's for the system os and other stuff. Probably for games it will use around say 4 to 6gb


----------



## Thetbrett

when running Crysis 3 on Vhigh settings, with shadows on med and water low (good way to boost performance) on my 2 Asus 670's 2gb, they run between 1-1.2 gb VRAM each on 1440p. That's still a fair bit of headroom. Bang for buck, 2x 670 is a good choice, and considering my cards only came with 980mhz stock, more current cards are higher, even more bang for buck!


----------



## ski-bum

I'm using the ASUS PB278Q monitor with the ASUS Titan gpu. With one Titan, I still can't run Crysis 3 or Far Cry3 with everything max and maintain 60fps. You have to turn things down.
Also during Far Cry3 I've seen my memory usage up to 1.9, which is getting awfully close to 2GB already.

These 2560 x 1440 monitors take much more graphic power than you may think. After all, they're 78% more pixels. That's 78% more processing power than a 1920 x 1080 monitor of the same size.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I'm using the ASUS PB278Q monitor with the ASUS Titan gpu. With one Titan, I still can't run Crysis 3 or Far Cry3 with everything max and maintain 60fps. You have to turn things down.
> Also during Far Cry3 I've seen my memory usage up to 1.9, which is getting awfully close to 2GB already.
> 
> These 2560 x 1440 monitors take much more graphic power than you may think. After all, they're 78% more pixels. That's 78% more processing power than a 1920 x 1080 monitor of the same size.


With a Titian you would think it would do better than that. I can get a smooth 50-70 fps on Crysis 3 with my 2 670's(stock 980 but I oc a little, +80+300) I have V.High System minus shadows @ Med and Water @ Low. I have VSync in Nvidia Let 3d App decide and Vsync on in Crysis 3. Have you tried dropping shadows and water? That always makes a difference, and in Crysis, the water and shadows still look good lowered. I might get my LG 23 inch 1080p and run Crysis on that and see what I get.


----------



## Descadent

Nvidia and AMD really need to clear up this vram issue. I feel like we talk about it every other day, not saying in this thread....but all over the forum and other forums.


----------



## revro

another fraps test from my single evga gtx 660ftw sig 2 3gb @1440p: first one is without MSAA other 3 are with 8MSAA. i guess since the game is 15+ months old drivers have matured a lot. i am using the official high texture pack from steam and also lightning mods.
2013-03-20 23:25:48 - TESV
Frames: 11986 - Time: 180000ms - Avg: 66.589 - Min: 35 - Max: 91

2013-03-20 23:33:15 - TESV
Frames: 10704 - Time: 180000ms - Avg: 59.467 - Min: 27 - Max: 81

2013-03-20 23:39:26 - TESV
Frames: 9993 - Time: 180000ms - Avg: 55.517 - Min: 33 - Max: 90

2013-03-20 23:42:43 - TESV
Frames: 8368 - Time: 180000ms - Avg: 46.489 - Min: 29 - Max: 79

but still when i get to castle draco mod i get a stutterfest @10-15fps ... probably cause the castle is too large and has too many high textured objects

seems the 192bit bus is the bottleneck as gpu and cpu are just in their 50% mostly, but somehow the msi ab info got lost from screenshots. anyway with 8msaa i had vram usage of 2.67gb







best
revro


----------



## Ta2punk

I have just recently bought an ASUS PB278Q 27" 2560x1440p monitor. I have a question about GPU's.

I am currently running the 580's in my sig for the current monitor. I have notice a tiny bit of stuttering with some games, nothing terribly noticeable and I have also noticed a drop in frame rates as compared to my previous 1080p monitor(maybe about 10fps at the most with some games).

Now I'm thinking of selling my 580's and upgrading to an MSI 680 twin frozr 2GB card.

Would this be an upgrade for me?

Ive done some research and read that 580's SLI'd are almost equal to one 680. But I will be getting reduced heat by moving to one card. I also heard there is slight micro stuttering with SLI anyway and will be removing that problem moving to a single 680.

I just wasnt sure if I would be getting a fps boost moving from 2x580's to a 680. Especially with this new monitor which seems needs a bit more powerful GPU to keep frames above 60fps as compared to what I would need for a regular 1080p monitor.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*
> 
> I have just recently bought an ASUS PB278Q 27" 2560x1440p monitor. I have a question about GPU's.
> 
> I am currently running the 580's in my sig for the current monitor. I have notice a tiny bit of stuttering with some games, nothing terribly noticeable and I have also noticed a drop in frame rates as compared to my previous 1080p monitor(maybe about 10fps at the most with some games).
> 
> Now I'm thinking of selling my 580's and upgrading to an MSI 680 twin frozr 2GB card.
> 
> Would this be an upgrade for me?
> 
> Ive done some research and read that 580's SLI'd are almost equal to one 680. But I will be getting reduced heat by moving to one card. I also heard there is slight micro stuttering with SLI anyway and will be removing that problem moving to a single 680.
> 
> I just wasnt sure if I would be getting a fps boost moving from 2x580's to a 680. Especially with this new monitor which seems needs a bit more powerful GPU to keep frames above 60fps as compared to what I would need for a regular 1080p monitor.


FPS decrease is normal.

Games are roughly around 30% more demanding in 1440p resolution than 1080p resolution.

Yeah go for a 680 if you want to. Everything will be better but 580 SLI at the end of the day will give you better FPS. So in terms of FPS, you are downgrading but in everything else it will be an upgrade.


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> FPS decrease is normal.
> 
> Games are roughly around 30% more demanding in 1440p resolution than 1080p resolution.
> 
> Yeah go for a 680 if you want to. Everything will be better but 580 SLI at the end of the day will give you better FPS. So in terms of FPS, you are downgrading but in everything else it will be an upgrade.


Thanks for the quick reply.

I have another question which is related to hardware. Is it normal to have pixelated video when watching videos at 1080p full screen such as on YouTube? I have noticed that I have to watch them non fullscreen to get a very crisp video, other wise its quite pixelated.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I have another question which is related to hardware. Is it normal to have pixelated video when watching videos at 1080p full screen such as on YouTube? I have noticed that I have to watch them non fullscreen to get a very crisp video, other wise its quite pixelated.


Well a 1080p content will look sharper when minimized compared to full screen on a 27 inch monitor however it shouldnt be really noticeable.

I recently sold my 1440p monitor and all my 1080p content were perfect with that monitor. No pixelation at all.

Can you check if this happens on a different 1080p media? bluray or a mkv video?

Maybe it is youtube acting up.


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well a 1080p content will look sharper when minimized compared to full screen on a 27 inch monitor however it shouldnt be really noticeable.
> 
> I recently sold my 1440p monitor and all my 1080p content were perfect with that monitor. No pixelation at all.
> 
> Can you check if this happens on a different 1080p media? bluray or a mkv video?
> 
> Maybe it is youtube acting up.


Yeah its just youtube. Other media like bluray and mkv look perfect.

Yeah I'm actually about to return my 1440p monitor. Its got 4 dead pixels grouped together in one spot on the monitor. I think im just going to go back to a 1080p monitor once I return it.

In all honesty I thought I was going to be seeing more in games as compared to what I was on my 1080p monitor, but thats not really the case. They do look better and the color contrast on this new screen is amazing. But I really only see alot more on webpages and the like. So not really worth the performance hit im taking.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*
> 
> Yeah its just youtube. Other media like bluray and mkv look perfect.
> 
> Yeah I'm actually about to return my 1440p monitor. Its got 4 dead pixels grouped together in one spot on the monitor. I think im just going to go back to a 1080p monitor once I return it.
> 
> In all honesty I thought I was going to be seeing more in games as compared to what I was on my 1080p monitor, but thats not really the case. They do look better and the color contrast on this new screen is amazing. But I really only see alot more on webpages and the like. So not really worth the performance hit im taking.


Which 1440p? Your running a 580 sli and the dual screen is the problem? Dead pixels is ****, did you get this from Korea? Seriously, either update your rig or expect me to keep ridiculing you for trying to run dual 1440p's from a 580 sli ..







if your sig rig is correct..yes get the 680..did i read right?


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Which 1440p? Your running a 580 sli and the dual screen is the problem? Dead pixels is ****, did you get this from Korea? Seriously, either update your rig or expect me to keep ridiculing you for trying to run dual 1440p's from a 580 sli ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your sig rig is correct..yes get the 680..did i read right?


Like I stated in my first post, my 1440p is the ASUS PB278Q 27" 2560x1440p to answer your first question.

Im trying to figure out where I ever stated I was running dual 1440p monitors. Please open your eyes and l2read before you reply with anymore of your ridiculing replies.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*
> 
> Yeah I'm actually about to return my 1440p monitor. Its got 4 dead pixels grouped together in one spot on the monitor.


That monitor is known for having poor quality control. I had a number of dead pixels along with sever backlight bleed on the one I tried.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*
> 
> In all honesty I thought I was going to be seeing more in games as compared to what I was on my 1080p monitor, but thats not really the case.


That's not how resolution works. Outside of some pixel based strategy games, you will see the exact same thing at any resolution, it will just be composed of more pixels at higher resolutions. To actually see more you have to change the aspect ratio, either with a 21:9 display or 3x 16:9 (or 16:10) displays.


----------



## revro

i bought dell u2713hm because it has premium panel quarantee 1 bright pixel and you get replacement. tough up to 5 dark pixels and you get no replacement. fortunately mine was clear

best
revro


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Nvidia and AMD really need to clear up this vram issue. I feel like we talk about it every other day, not saying in this thread....but all over the forum and other forums.


I agree. I'd suggest that sites include VRAM usage in their benchmarks, but from what I have heard AMD usually reports most/all of it being used and some games go ahead and reserve the whole chunk of VRAM on either side's cards. How accurate any of that is, I have no idea but I'm not discounting that it is possible as well as probable.


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i bought dell u2713hm because it has premium panel quarantee 1 bright pixel and you get replacement. tough up to 5 dark pixels and you get no replacement. fortunately mine was clear
> 
> best
> revro


Same reason i bought the 2713hm,quality control and warrenty was worth the extra money i spent.


----------



## revro

i bought u2713hm for 540eur, asus p278q was 584eur and hp zrw274w 610eur









best
revro


----------



## djriful

:c

I cannot wait for my second GTX680 RMA to come back so I can play Tomb Raider will full experiences. :/


----------



## zinfinion

*BF3 VRAM Experiments!*

Empty Operation Firestorm - Ultra Preset
1280x720.......1137 MB...159 FPS
1920x1080.....1409 MB.....83 FPS
2560x1440.....1856 MB.....65 FPS
3840x2160.....2040 MB......6 FPS (Obviously needed more than 2GB VRAM)

Empty Operation Firestorm - Low Preset
2560x1440.....1027 MB...145 FPS
Texture Quality was the biggest savings ~500MB, then no 4x MSAA ~200MB, and no HBAO ~100MB.

50+ Player Kharg Island - Ultra Preset (there were no populated Operation Firestorm servers)
2560x1440.....2009 MB...~60 FPS

Conclusions:
2GB seems to just barely be cutting it for 2560x1440. 3x surround definitely needs 4GB whether it is 3x 1080p or 3x 1440p.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *BF3 VRAM Experiments!*
> 
> Empty Operation Firestorm - Ultra Preset
> 1280x720.......1137 MB...159 FPS
> 1920x1080.....1409 MB.....83 FPS
> 2560x1440.....1856 MB.....65 FPS
> 3840x2160.....2040 MB......6 FPS (Obviously needed more than 2GB VRAM)
> 
> Empty Operation Firestorm - Low Preset
> 2560x1440.....1027 MB...145 FPS
> Texture Quality was the biggest savings ~500MB, then no 4x MSAA ~200MB, and no HBAO ~100MB.
> 
> 50+ Player Kharg Island - Ultra Preset (there were no populated Operation Firestorm servers)
> 2560x1440.....2009 MB...~60 FPS
> 
> Conclusions:
> 2GB seems to just barely be cutting it for 2560x1440. 3x surround definitely needs 4GB whether it is 3x 1080p or 3x 1440p.


I'll just throw in my experiences with BF3 and VRAM.
When I pushed it up to ultra at 1440p it used all 3gb VRAM on my cards.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> I'll just throw in my experiences with BF3 and VRAM.
> When I pushed it up to ultra at 1440p it used all 3gb VRAM on my cards.


I mentioned that earlier, feels weird quoting myself.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I'd suggest that sites include VRAM usage in their benchmarks, but from what I have heard *AMD usually reports most/all of it being used* and some games go ahead and reserve the whole chunk of VRAM on either side's cards. How accurate any of that is, I have no idea but I'm not discounting that it is possible as well as probable.


It's been reported by enough people that it think it's a fairly accurate assessment that it's reporting all 3GB used even if it isn't actually using it. But hey, what do I know, right?


----------



## MKHunt

Just impulse bought a GTX Titan


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Just impulse bought a GTX Titan










Some pics and fps results are a requirement with that lol


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Just impulse bought a GTX Titan


I'll keep an eye out in the marketplace for that 590 of yours


----------



## ChronoBodi

Got a GTX Titan... i still have the other 7970, that's for my HTPC.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*
> 
> Like I stated in my first post, my 1440p is the ASUS PB278Q 27" 2560x1440p to answer your first question.
> 
> Im trying to figure out where I ever stated I was running dual 1440p monitors. Please open your eyes and l2read before you reply with anymore of your ridiculing replies.


hey man, sorry. I did come across as a douche. Wasn't my intention. Broke my own rule: read twice, post once.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Just impulse bought a GTX Titan


Hahaha, great choice


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hahaha, great choice


I figured when the 780 comes out and Titans resale drops like a sack of bricks i'll grab a second one.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *BF3 VRAM Experiments!*
> 
> Empty Operation Firestorm - Ultra Preset
> 1280x720.......1137 MB...159 FPS
> 1920x1080.....1409 MB.....83 FPS
> 2560x1440.....1856 MB.....65 FPS
> 3840x2160.....2040 MB......6 FPS (Obviously needed more than 2GB VRAM)
> 
> Empty Operation Firestorm - Low Preset
> 2560x1440.....1027 MB...145 FPS
> Texture Quality was the biggest savings ~500MB, then no 4x MSAA ~200MB, and no HBAO ~100MB.
> 
> 50+ Player Kharg Island - Ultra Preset (there were no populated Operation Firestorm servers)
> 2560x1440.....2009 MB...~60 FPS
> 
> Conclusions:
> 2GB seems to just barely be cutting it for 2560x1440. 3x surround definitely needs 4GB whether it is 3x 1080p or 3x 1440p.


Thanks for doing this it is much appreciated.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *BF3 VRAM Experiments!*
> 
> Empty Operation Firestorm - Ultra Preset
> 1280x720.......1137 MB...159 FPS
> 1920x1080.....1409 MB.....83 FPS
> 2560x1440.....1856 MB.....65 FPS
> 3840x2160.....2040 MB......6 FPS (Obviously needed more than 2GB VRAM)
> 
> Empty Operation Firestorm - Low Preset
> 2560x1440.....1027 MB...145 FPS
> Texture Quality was the biggest savings ~500MB, then no 4x MSAA ~200MB, and no HBAO ~100MB.
> 
> 50+ Player Kharg Island - Ultra Preset (there were no populated Operation Firestorm servers)
> 2560x1440.....2009 MB...~60 FPS
> 
> Conclusions:
> 2GB seems to just barely be cutting it for 2560x1440. 3x surround definitely needs 4GB whether it is 3x 1080p or 3x 1440p.


+1. Thanks for the help. After all the discussion here, I've decided to pick up 2x 4GB 670. I think it will be worth the extra cash.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Thanks for doing this it is much appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> +1. Thanks for the help. After all the discussion here, I've decided to pick up 2x 4GB 670. I think it will be worth the extra cash.


Happy to help. If I had known then what I know now I would have definitely gone with the 4GB, so I'd agree that seems like the best option for you. Especially with BF4 and like 15 other Frostbite 2 games in development. I knew from my Fallout 3 experience what it's like to hit the VRAM wall, but I never expected it to happen on a 2GB card. Granted that was at 4K2K res, but still, better to have some breathing room.


----------



## Aluc13

This has been an interesting discussion. So...in my case I may be looking for my next upgrade. Could someone recommend a monitor at that resolution? Also which cards from lowest price by too performance to highest price with good performance. I do want to max out games. I don't mind sli either.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> This has been an interesting discussion. So...in my case I may be looking for my next upgrade. Could someone recommend a monitor at that resolution? Also which cards from lowest price by too performance to highest price with good performance. I do want to max out games. I don't mind sli either.


SLI Titans?







Seriously tho, I wish I could, but, I have 2 670's 2gb and run Crysis 3 quite nicely around 60 fps on 1440p. All my other games BF3, BL2 run beautifully too. My cards are only 980mhz stock, so that gives you some idea(i do slightly OC for Crysis 3, the others, no) There are many 670's that have better clock speeds, and are good value. Obviously SLI 680's or 690's would be better, but are quite pricey. My SLI was around $ 750 a few months ago, so there is better value around. In hindsight I probably rushed my decision, and should've waited a little, but I am still extremely happy.


----------



## apav

Happy to join







I've actually had my Catleap since March. I just recently bought this Auria, and I can't decide which one I want to keep. Chances are I'll end up selling the Catleap.



Sorry for crap quality pic. I need to buy a camera


----------



## amd655

Some 480 old skool muscle:
















Screens:

DELL u3011
DELL u2713hm
ACER H223HQ
HP w2007v
Samsung ue85S9000 4K


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Happy to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually had my Catleap since March. I just recently bought this Auria, and I can't decide which one I want to keep. Chances are I'll end up selling the Catleap.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for crap quality pic. I need to buy a camera


it's the same thing. do you just not have a need for 2 monitors?


----------



## _REAPER_

I have decided to block my gpus.. it is a good thing I found the water blocks for my Classifieds I was concerned about the head since I purchased another one for TRI SLI

I am hoping that I get much better FPS with 3 than I did with 2. I had to promise I am done for atleast a year lol got to love the wife.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have decided to block my gpus.. it is a good thing I found the water blocks for my Classifieds I was concerned about the head since I purchased another one for TRI SLI
> 
> I am hoping that I get much better FPS with 3 than I did with 2. *I had to promise I am done for atleast a year lol got to love the wife*.


Thats whats I promised when I got the 690, and now 2 Titans and a new X79 based system later I tempted to get a 3rd Titan. Sometimes I think we need rehab for this.

Hi, I'm Jesse, and I'm addicted to computer parts....

*Thread Update:*

iARDAS was kind enough to share the docs with me so that I can update all the lists. I will start working on that once I get home from work.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Is the gaming area any different in size in 1440 vs 1200? Do I see more of the screen, or is it just more pixels?

Edit:

I just realized what a foolish question it was...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Is the gaming area any different in size in 1440 vs 1200? Do I see more of the screen, or is it just more pixels?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I just realized what a foolish question it was...


It's not actually _that_ foolish of a question... I've seen more than a few people get confused by this.

Basically with a larger resolution you will see more detail and with more clarity since everything is composed of more pixels.

To actually see more of your surroundings you have to increase your aspect ratio. Either a 21:9 display, or 3x 16:9 / 16:10.


----------



## Roikyou

Compare the 1080p monitors to the 1440p and above, you'll see a smaller dot pitch which contributes to the better resolution (thinking .3x to .25x and smaller)


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> This has been an interesting discussion. So...in my case I may be looking for my next upgrade. Could someone recommend a monitor at that resolution? Also which cards from lowest price by too performance to highest price with good performance. I do want to max out games. I don't mind sli either.


To get you started, the korean 1440p monitors are extremely well regarded; especially here on OCN. I went with a Dell U2713HM because I got a really good deal on it which closed the price gap between the korean monitors and the Dell. Also, I get a warranty on my monitor and a pixel perfect guarantee. However, I heard a computer shop called microcenter in the U.S. has their own model called the Auria and it has a proper warranty (IIRC). There are also a few offering from Samsung and HP, I believe, but they are fairly expensive.

As for GPU, price/performance AMD is typically better and you will get the extra Vram without having to spend more cash like on the Nvidia side. Personally, from what I have heard about AMD (driver support, Microstutter) it is not the option I would personally take. But hey that's just me, if you have had experience with AMD go that route and you'll be perfect with a 79750/7970. On the Nvidia side, I think you will have to spring for a 4GB GTX 670 in sli. But that's to max out the games. If you're ok with lowered settings, grab one 670 and OC it; when you feel you need to upgrade you have the option to SLI. From results I have seen on benchmarks, it seems that 3GB gtx 660ti's in SLI are a good option, but I have heard that you may run into problems with its memory interface (?) being so low (192-bit). If you're comfortable with AMD, it does seem like they are the better choice for higher resolution gaming.

I may have a slight bias towards Nvidia, but I am just passing on the knowledge I have acquired so far.


----------



## galaxie83

Can I join in?
Crossover 27q @ 2560x1440 + Dell U2412M @ 1920x1200


----------



## krown

Hey what do you guys think about the two gpus. Evga superclocked vs Asus DCU2. Is the asus worth the price difference? I heard some people say the Asus OC's better. Also what kind of performance increase do you see with OC? some say the asus can get to 1100MHZ quite easily

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX41917

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX39754


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Hey what do you guys think about the two gpus. Evga superclocked vs Asus DCU2. Is the asus worth the price difference? I heard some people say the Asus OC's better. Also what kind of performance increase do you see with OC? some say the asus can get to 1100MHZ quite easily
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX41917
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX39754


Your motherboard has an extra gap between your PCIe slots, so I'd recommend the ASUS. Dual fan is much quieter than the stock blower and cools the GPU better as well. And just ignore all the people that spaz about it dumping heat inside the case.









FPS difference is pretty much a few percent less than the OC percent. You can usually get around a 10-15% increase depending on what the stock clocks are. If the clocks are already higher than stock you will obviously see less of an increase from further raising them.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Your motherboard has an extra gap between your PCIe slots, so I'd recommend the ASUS. Dual fan is much quieter than the stock blower and cools the GPU better as well. And just ignore all the people that spaz about it dumping heat inside the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FPS difference is pretty much a few percent less than the OC percent. You can usually get around a 10-15% increase depending on what the stock clocks are. If the clocks are already higher than stock you will obviously see less of an increase from further raising them.


Yea, I don't really care about dumping hot air in the case, my old card did that and with the OC I kept the temps at 60C.For an extra $100 (after taxes) would you recommend the Asus over the Evga? Shame Evga didn't make a dual fan version, the looks are better on the Evga as well.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Yea, I don't really care about dumping hot air in the case, my old card did that and with the OC I kept the temps at 60C.For an extra $100 (after taxes) would you recommend the Asus over the Evga? Shame Evga didn't make a dual fan version, the looks are better on the Evga as well.


LOL, I didn't look at the price difference. An extra hundred just based on fans is a bit of a tough one. I'm going to have to leave that one to you.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL, I didn't look at the price difference. An extra hundred just based on fans is a bit of a tough one. I'm going to have to leave that one to you.


I'm swaying towards the Evga. Even if I can OC the Asus to about 1150, that's only 100MHz more (probably 3-5 fps difference). My only concern then is noise level. My last card was an Asus so it ran quiet and cool. Also, I heard the Evga warranty is very OC friendly, is it true?

Sorry for all the questions, but I am dropping close to 1k here


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> I'm swaying towards the Evga. Even if I can OC the Asus to about 1150, that's only 100MHz more (probably 3-5 fps difference). My only concern then is noise level. My last card was an Asus so it ran quiet and cool. Also, I heard the Evga warranty is very OC friendly, is it true?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but I am dropping close to 1k here


Perfectly understandable. And EVGA is pretty much the best when it comes to warranty/RMA. That they are based in North America also makes it much easier to deal with.


----------



## krown

Alright, thanks for all the help man. You have been crucial to this decision making process. I think it's the Evga. The money saved will be sent to you in an envelope... it's Canadian currency though, so ya....


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Alright, thanks for all the help man. You have been crucial to this decision making process. I think it's the Evga. The money saved will be sent to you in an envelope... it's Canadian currency though, so ya....


Two rolls of toonies preferably.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Two rolls of toonies preferably.


As opposed to 4 rolls of Loonies, for our Non-Canuck friends


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> As opposed to 4 rolls of Loonies, for our Non-Canuck friends


Can't risk a drug dog sniffing out a maple scented hundred at customs.


----------



## krown

One last question guys, out of curiosity, would a gpu that exhausts out of the case provide better cooling in an SLI than non reference sli setup.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> One last question guys, out of curiosity, would a gpu that exhausts out of the case provide better cooling in an SLI than non reference sli setup.


That it would, also matters how close your GPUs are going to be. My titans are next to each other and that's where the blower design of the cooler helps as its drawing the air from the back of the card and not front.

Also the lists in the OP have been updated. If I missed someone, or if any of your information is wrong please send me a PM and I will fix it.

Thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> One last question guys, out of curiosity, would a gpu that exhausts out of the case provide better cooling in an SLI than non reference sli setup.


Yes it would


----------



## krown

Alright, as I figured. So even more reason to get the an Evga 670 over the Asus.


----------



## revro

signature 2 version of evga cards are dual fan, i have a one 660ftw signature 2 3gb








played in skyrim and nicely 2.2gb vram usage without any bus limitation, seems the real limit can be hit only in castle draco mod









best
revro


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> signature 2 version of evga cards are dual fan, i have a one 660ftw signature 2 3gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> played in skyrim and nicely 2.2gb vram usage without any bus limitation, seems the real limit can be hit only in castle draco mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


what do you mean by bus limitations? I have heard this term thrown around a lot.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> what do you mean by bus limitations? I have heard this term thrown around a lot.


High end Geforce cards use a 256 bit bus high end Radeon cards use a 384 bit bus

The bus is the reason why you see 2/4 GB on Geforce and 3/6 GB on Radeon Cards as the bus decides the amount of VRAM on the card

The Geforce cards are held a litte back by the bus

The GTX Titan use a 384 bit bus


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> High end Geforce *600 Series* cards use a 256 bit bus high end Radeon cards use a 38*4* bit bus
> 
> The bus is the reason why you see 2/4 GB on Geforce and 3/6 GB on Radeon Cards as the bus decides the amount of VRAM on the card
> 
> The Geforce cards are held a litte back by the bus
> 
> The GTX Titan use a 38*4* bit bus


Edited for clarity. The 5 series GeForce cards of the 580 ilk used a 384-but memory bus as well. Nvidia really made a "meh" move with GK104.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Edited for clarity. The 5 series GeForce cards of the 580 ilk used a 384-but memory bus as well. Nvidia really made a "meh" move with GK104.


Sorry it was a typo meant 384 bit


----------



## krown

So what does the bus allow the gpu to do? I am guessing lower bus is worse?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> So what does the bus allow the gpu to do? I am guessing lower bus is worse?


It's not a huge deal. Even though you have 4GB instead of 2GB of VRAM, the bus width is the same, so it starts to get a bit like a clown car. It's still better than being hard limited by 2GB.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> So what does the bus allow the gpu to do? I am guessing lower bus is worse?


The bus is the amount of data per second it can transfer

Or at least that is how i understood it could be wrong


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> So what does the bus allow the gpu to do? I am guessing lower bus is worse?


Think of it like a freeway, the bus width (in bits) is the amount of lanes, if there's more lanes then you can get more cars (information) through in a certain period of time.


----------



## krown

Ok, so in terms of high resolution gaming. Higher bus width is, to some extent, vital when loading up high resolution textures.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The bus is the amount of data per second it can transfer
> 
> Or at least that is how i understood it could be wrong


You also have to look at bus speed.

You could have a 512bit bus that runs at half the speed of the 256bit bus and they'd both have the same bandwidth.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Ok, so in terms of high resolution gaming. Higher bus width is, to some extent, vital when loading up high resolution textures.


Precisely


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Think of it like a freeway, the bus width (in bits) is the amount of lanes, if there's more lanes then you can get more cars (information) through in a certain period of time.


And each cycle is a 'tick' that the cars move forward. So with a sufficiently wide bus, vram speed is not as important.


----------



## krown

Interesting, does architecture not play a factor into this though? In this department it seems like AMD is whipping Nvidia.

FYI, I am picking up the Evga 670's, I am just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## zinfinion

Just for reference the 670/680 is 192.2 GB/s, the Radeon 7950 is 240 GB/s, and the Radeon 7970 is 264 GB/s all at stock clocks. The question becomes, does that 48 or 72 GB/s more make an appreciable difference, and how would that be measured? Conclusion I don't know and I don't know. I doubt anyone else knows either.

Unless you had two identical cards both Nvidia or both AMD, one with a 256 bit bus and the other with a 384 bit bus you can't get a handle on what impact the bus width is having since there are so many other variables. AMD users love to point out their 384bit bus, but none of them can say for certain that the extra bandwidth is even accomplishing anything. And no, I'm not trying to start a war, that's just how it is since it can't be singled out and measured.

And here is a comparison of the 670 vs the 7950:
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/598?vs=550

They trade blows for the most part, in some things the 670 does better, in others the 7950 does better.

So you cant just boil a decision down to small aspect of a card and say "oh ho, my bus width is 50% bigger, clearly it is the better card" which is actually something you will see said quite a lot...









Take the entire package into consideration along with reliability, drivers, SLI/Crossfire support, microstuttering (yes, I went there), downsampling, sparse grid supersampling, etc....


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Just for reference the 670/680 is 192.2 GB/s, the Radeon 7950 is 240 GB/s, and the Radeon 7970 is 264 GB/s all at stock clocks. The question becomes, does that 48 or 72 GB/s more make an appreciable difference, and how would that be measured? Conclusion I don't know and I don't know. I doubt anyone else knows either.
> 
> Unless you had two identical cards both Nvidia or both AMD, one with a 256 bit bus and the other with a 384 bit bus you can't get a handle on what impact the bus width is having since there are so many other variables. AMD users love to point out their 384bit bus, but none of them can say for certain that the extra bandwidth is even accomplishing anything. And no, I'm not trying to start a war, that's just how it is since it can't be singled out and measured.
> 
> And here is a comparison of the 670 vs the 7950:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/598?vs=550
> 
> They trade blows for the most part, in some things the 670 does better, in others the 7950 does better.
> 
> So you cant just boil a decision down to small aspect of a card and say "oh ho, my bus width is 50% bigger, clearly it is the better card" which is actually something you will see said quite a lot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the entire package into consideration along with reliability, drivers, SLI/Crossfire support, microstuttering (yes, I went there), downsampling, sparse grid supersampling, etc....


fair enough, numbers don't mean much without the context. That's the main problem I have when researching stuff; the amount of fanboyism lol.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Just for reference the 670/680 is 192.2 GB/s, the Radeon 7950 is 240 GB/s, and the Radeon 7970 is 264 GB/s all at stock clocks. The question becomes, does that 48 or 72 GB/s more make an appreciable difference, and how would that be measured? Conclusion I don't know and I don't know. I doubt anyone else knows either.
> 
> Unless you had two identical cards both Nvidia or both AMD, one with a 256 bit bus and the other with a 384 bit bus you can't get a handle on what impact the bus width is having since there are so many other variables. AMD users love to point out their 384bit bus, but none of them can say for certain that the extra bandwidth is even accomplishing anything. And no, I'm not trying to start a war, that's just how it is since it can't be singled out and measured.
> 
> And here is a comparison of the 670 vs the 7950:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/598?vs=550
> 
> They trade blows for the most part, in some things the 670 does better, in others the 7950 does better.
> 
> So you cant just boil a decision down to small aspect of a card and say "oh ho, my bus width is 50% bigger, clearly it is the better card" which is actually something you will see said quite a lot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Take the entire package into consideration along with reliability, drivers, SLI/Crossfire support, microstuttering (yes, I went there), downsampling, sparse grid supersampling, etc.*...


I would see these are the major factors one should consider before buying any GPU.

And above all go with what your heart desires and pockets afford. If you get something that does not make you happy no matter how awesome it is, you will not enjoy it.

Also this prolly belongs in the news section but thought I would share with you guys in terms of AMDs future - http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/14/us-amd-jpmorgan-idUSBRE8AC14Z20121114


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> fair enough, numbers don't mean much without the context. That's the main problem I have when researching stuff; the amount of fanboyism lol.


None of that was aimed directly at you btw, just getting a load off. I don't get product loyalty either, I'm as mercenary as they come. If AMD gave me a compelling reason to pick their products I'd go for them in an instant.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Also this prolly belongs in the news section but thought I would share with you guys in terms of AMDs future - http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/14/us-amd-jpmorgan-idUSBRE8AC14Z20121114


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> None of that was aimed directly at you btw, just getting a load off. I don't get product loyalty either, I'm as mercenary as they come. If AMD gave me a compelling reason to pick their products I'd go for them in an instant.


No worries, I didn't take it personally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Also this prolly belongs in the news section but thought I would share with you guys in terms of AMDs future - http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/14/us-amd-jpmorgan-idUSBRE8AC14Z20121114


That's quite saddening.


----------



## _REAPER_

I dont think that there will be anything that my 680 TRI SLI will struggle with since I am not going further than 1440p


----------



## BillOhio

Your GPUs are worth more than my car. When that's not enough to max a game then it's time for me to find a new hobby.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Also this prolly belongs in the news section but thought I would share with you guys in terms of AMDs future - http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/14/us-amd-jpmorgan-idUSBRE8AC14Z20121114


Meh... Amd is going no where. They got plenty of money with 720, ps4, and wii u.

Article is way out of date now anyways

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Your GPUs are worth more than my car. When that's not enough to max a game then it's time for me to find a new hobby.


You need a new car then


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Meh... Amd is going no where. They got plenty of money with 720, ps4, and wii u.
> 
> Article is way out of date now anyways
> You need a new car then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Cheaper car = MORE MONEY FOR PC lol


----------



## revro

worst case scenario for amd is that they need bridge loan till they start getting money from consoles. besides even nvidia might borrow them money, otherwise if amd fails eu commision would regulate nvidia to oblivion (for example max 100W tdp and so on







)

best
revro


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> worst case scenario for amd is that they need bridge loan till they start getting money from consoles. besides even nvidia might borrow them money, otherwise if amd fails eu commision would regulate nvidia to oblivion (for example max 100W tdp and so on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> best
> revro


That is so true, less competition is not good for us consumers. I do totally agree that AMD is not gonna go away (atleast not this easy) and as much as I like Intel Nvidia, I would like to see AMD come back swinging and stay there for a while.


----------



## Tomalak

Hey everyone!

Provided that:

Dell U2713HM = 490EUR;
Asus PB278q = 580EUR;
Viewsonic P2770 = 627EUR.

*Am I right in assuming that one should go for the Dell, and that the other two are not worth the extra cash?*


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Provided that:
> 
> Dell U2713HM = 490EUR;
> Asus PB278q = 580EUR;
> Viewsonic P2770 = 627EUR.
> 
> *Am I right in assuming that one should go for the Dell, and that the other two are not worth the extra cash?*


All 3 of those has their good and bad points you sould not demiss the other 2 due to their higher cost at least not before you are sure what the bad and good points of all 3 are


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Provided that:
> 
> Dell U2713HM = 490EUR;
> Asus PB278q = 580EUR;
> Viewsonic P2770 = 627EUR.
> 
> *Am I right in assuming that one should go for the Dell, and that the other two are not worth the extra cash?*


Best bang for your buck is the Dell however it has quality control issues, I'm in the process of RMAing my first one because it has two bright spots and bad yellow/backlight bleed. If you can get a near perfect Dell then it's an amazing monitor. If you can pay the premium the VP2770 is the best 1440p monitor you can buy but it's up to you whether you want to pay it.
The Asus is okay but also has quality control issues, uses PWM back lighting and isn't visually as good as the Dell or Viewsonic.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> *Am I right in assuming that one should go for the Dell, and that the other two are not worth the extra cash?*


Yes.







But the Viewsonic is still worth considering.


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> All 3 of those has their good and bad points you sould not demiss the other 2 due to their higher cost at least not before you are sure what the bad and good points of all 3 are


hmm ok, more reading to do then!

A lot of people seem to recommend the Viewsonic for gaming purposes, I'm just not sure if it's superior enough for 100+ eur extra.

EDIT: thanks everyone! Can't keep up with the replies.









EDIT2: I guess I just have to make sure I buy from a store with good return policy!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> hmm ok, more reading to do then!
> 
> A lot of people seem to recommend the Viewsonic for gaming purposes, I'm just not sure if it's superior enough for 100+ eur extra.
> 
> EDIT: thanks everyone! Can't keep up with the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: I guess I just have to make sure I buy from a store with good return policy!


I have the Asus PB278Q that model has its problems like backlight bleed or flicker mine have none of those just a single dead pixel otherwise its perfectly fine


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> I'm just not sure if it's superior enough for 100+ eur extra.


Factor in how long you plan on using the display. If you are going to use it for 3+ years, an extra hundred isn't too much. Look at warranty, dead pixel policies, etc as well. I've no idea what those are like there, so definitely something to consider.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have the Asus PB278Q that model has it problems like backlight bleed or flicker mine have none of those just a single dead pixel otherwise its perfectly fine


The PWM flicker by its very nature is imperceptible, even so it can still affect susceptible individuals, the most common reaction is headache or eyestrain.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> hmm ok, more reading to do then!
> 
> A lot of people seem to recommend the Viewsonic for gaming purposes, I'm just not sure if it's superior enough for 100+ eur extra.
> 
> EDIT: thanks everyone! Can't keep up with the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: I guess I just have to make sure I buy from a store with good return policy!


Bottom line, get the Viewsonic if you can afford it or the Dell if you want the cheaper option, but if you go with the Dell be prepared to return it because there is a high chance it will have some issues.


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Factor in how long you plan on using the display. If you are going to use it for 3+ years, an extra hundred isn't too much. Look at warranty, dead pixel policies, etc as well. I've no idea what those are like there, so definitely something to consider.


There are stores which allow returns with "no questions asked" in a certain period (14 days), so I'll use one of those.

It's part of the whole system upgrade I'm planning, so an extra 100 here and there adds up.

Plus, the more cash I can save for a new GPU, the better!


----------



## revro

dell has premium panel guarantee, one bright pixel and you get replacement. i got one 10 days ago and its great, tough i kind of am never content so now i have buyers remorse for not going for u3011 xD but that one costs 1100-1120eur. well maybe once this one stops working in 10 years









i had an 19inch 1280x1024 lcd viewsonic purchased for about 600eur and it stopped working after 8 years. i also had 1920x1080 LG on which the switch on/off button stopped working after 1000 turns on and off ... (after 18 months ...)

best
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Factor in how long you plan on using the display. If you are going to use it for 3+ years, an extra hundred isn't too much. Look at warranty, dead pixel policies, etc as well. I've no idea what those are like there, so definitely something to consider.
> The PWM flicker by its very nature is imperceptible, even so it can still affect susceptible individuals, the most common reaction is headache or eyestrain.


I spend 12 or more hours a day in from of the PC i have not gotten headaches or eyestrain once since i bought my Asus PB278Q so either the monitor is fine or i am not affected by PWM flicker


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> either the monitor is fine or *i am not affected by PWM flicker*


Precisely that. All the monitors are fine, it's just that some people are not fine.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have the Asus PB278Q that model has its problems like backlight bleed or flicker mine have none of those just a single dead pixel otherwise its perfectly fine


I have the Asus also. Any backlight bleed is minimal and unnoticeable. I don't have any dead or stuck pixels and I'm unaffected buy the PWM thing. It's been a great monitor for me, but I'm guessing the other options can be very nice also if you have an issue free unit. I wouldn't mind checking out the View sonic especially. It sounds like a solid monitor.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's the same thing. do you just not have a need for 2 monitors?


Nope, nor do I have room for a second one on my desk to fit side to side, and I'm a broke college student. Don't know which is going yet.


----------



## Ghost12

I have been considering 1440p for a while , been particularly looking at one of the yamakasi catleap screens. Do all games support the higher resolution? like bf3 my main game for instance and how would my gpu set up do with it if i decide to purchase the screen?. Been looking at a nice white panel on ebay. 2 x gigabyte hd7870 1150/1250

Thanks in advance


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have been considering 1440p for a while , been particularly looking at one of the yamakasi catleap screens. Do all games support the higher resolution? like bf3 my main game for instance and how would my gpu set up do with it if i decide to purchase the screen?. Been looking at a nice white panel on ebay. 2 x gigabyte hd7870 1150/1250
> 
> Thanks in advance


Most recent games support 1440p, I get 1440p support for Age of Empire 3 which is really old. Unless you are trying to play Warcraft 3 or something as ancient you shouldn't have a problem.

Dual 7870 with high clocks should work fine as I have no trouble with my single 680 2GB, you might not be able to run max AA due to Vram usage but that's it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Most recent games support 1440p, I get 1440p support for Age of Empire 3 which is really old. Unless you are trying to play Warcraft 3 or something as ancient you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> Dual 7870 with high clocks should work fine as I have no trouble with my single 680 2GB, you might not be able to run max AA due to Vram usage but that's it.


That sells it then thanks, think this will definitely be my next upgrade. There is no games i cant max with my 2 gpu as yet so to increase the quality of the picture would be logical. Just feels a bit dodgy looking at import models on the auction site but it seem a good few ocn people own them so must be alright


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have been considering 1440p for a while , been particularly looking at one of the yamakasi catleap screens. Do all games support the higher resolution? like bf3 my main game for instance and how would my gpu set up do with it if i decide to purchase the screen?. Been looking at a nice white panel on ebay. 2 x gigabyte hd7870 1150/1250
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have yet to see a game that could not run in 1440P even Legacy Of Kain: Defiance from 2003 can run in 1440P

Bought it from Steam and was sure it could not run in 1440P but it can


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have yet to see a game that could not run in 1440P even Legacy Of Kain: Defiance from 2003 can run in 1440P


Freelancer (2003 as well) is the most recent Windows game I can think of. There are hacks for greater than 1280x1024 but they're kinda dodgy. Crimson Skies from 2000 doesn't like to go above 800x600 I believe. There is a fix for that as well though, but again a tad dodgy.

But that's digging deep.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have yet to see a game that could not run in 1440P even Legacy Of Kain: Defiance from 2003 can run in 1440P
> 
> Bought it from Steam and was sure it could not run in 1440P but it can


Does the response time really matter or is this a gimmick really, i mean the yamakasi is 6ms and my current screen is 1ms, this is the screen i have been looking at

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yamakasi-Catleap-Q270-LED-WHITE-WQHD-S-IPS-Speaker-27-Perfect-Pixel-Free-Volt-/111006205390?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item19d87c45ce

Is this one good?

Thanks


----------



## Descadent

you gotta go wayyy back to not get 1440p. even then, someone probably would have figured out how to make it work.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Freelancer (2003 as well) is the most recent Windows game I can think of. There are hacks for greater than 1280x1024 but they're kinda dodgy. Crimson Skies from 2000 doesn't like to go above 800x600 I believe.
> 
> But that's digging deep.


Now that i think about it Red Alert 2 and Tiberian Sun also have really low res but its been many years since i played either could be fun and try those again


----------



## Iching

This photo was taken in 2010. I am still using two Dells 3007WFP-HC along with Asus GTX660 2GB DirectCu SLI. My wife also has a dual setup - Dell 3008WFP and 3007WFP-HC along with MSI HD7950 3GB Twin Frozr Crossfire.

This is Andy Whitfield in the picture.


----------



## shilka

I know this has been talkend about to death already but i want to ask again before i pull the trigger i have 2 options for video cards and i have no idea on what to buy i want to buy 2x of them so i have SLI

Evga GTX 680 SC Signature 2
http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=763551

ASUS GTX 680 CU II 4 GB
http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=772517

Its only 119 danish more for the Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB so is it worth that or sould i just cheap out and buy the Evga GTX 680 SC Signature 2

I will order them this friday or weekend


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> ASUS GTX 680 CU II 4 GB


4GB all the way. Based on VRAM testing I did a few days ago I can't recommend that anyone restrict themselves to 2GB.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 4GB all the way. Based on VRAM testing I did a few days ago I can't recommend that anyone restrict themselves to 2GB.


^^This^^


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 4GB all the way. Based on VRAM testing I did a few days ago I can't recommend that anyone restrict themselves to 2GB.


So you will say the 2 extra GB is worth it?

I am so confused right now i just got the backplates for the EVGA cards i was set on then i was told my PC shop does not carry EVGA anymore which means that i have to go else where and there its 119 danish kr more for a Asus 4 GB Vs a EVGA 2 GB

If i send the backplates back the Asus card is a little cheaper IF they will take the backplates back that is

Just damm it all to hell all my plans just out the window

119 danish is around 20,5 $ US


----------



## revro

i had in skyrim 2.5gb @1080 and i was running 660ftw. go for 4gb, i witnessed even 2.67gb vram usage. maybe if it was evga with 4gb, dont know about asus. my friend has one and even overclocked like hell but somehow i dont feel good about asus. tough i have transformer prime 32gb and like it a lot

best
revro


----------



## shilka

The problem is i dont have money for both cards at once not before the old one is sold

So i might have to run a 2 GB and a 4 GB card for a few weeks before i can sell the 2 GB and have the last money for the second 4 GB card

Anyone here have or know anything about the Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB card i have the 2 GB triple slot version right now which i am very happy with but its way to big for SLI

I still dont know which would be better EVGA 2 GB SLI or Asus 4 GB SLI in terms of heat and nosie


----------



## zinfinion

The thing with 4GB is it wont increase performance, all it will do is prevent hitting a wall if a game needs more than 2GB (so technically it increases performance on those games because it makes them actually work instead of stuttering at 6 FPS).

Off hand, I could probably only name 5 or so games that use more than 2GB: BF3, War Thunder, Fallout 3/NV/Skyrim with tons of mods.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I still dont know which would be better EVGA 2 GB SLI or Asus 4 GB SLI in terms of heat and nosie


Heat and noise should be nearly identical. All the dual fan models are roughly equivalent.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> The thing with 4GB is it wont increase performance, all it will do is prevent hitting a wall if a game needs more than 2GB (so technically it increases performance on those games because it makes them actually work instead of stuttering at 6 FPS).
> 
> Off hand, I could probably only name 5 or so games that use more than 2GB: BF3, War Thunder, Fallout 3/NV/Skyrim with tons of mods.


None of those games i play

It would be far easier to keep the EVGA backplates and buy EVGA cards but if the Asus cards are so much better i would be willing to pay up

Bottom line i have no clue what to do now damm that PC shop


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> None of those games i play
> 
> It would be far easier to keep the EVGA backplates and buy EVGA cards but if the Asus cards are so much better i would be willing to pay up
> 
> Bottom line i have no clue what to do now damm that PC shop


It's not so much EVGA vs ASUS as 2GB vs 4GB. If EVGA had 4GB versions I think the backplate situation would be less of an issue.

As that isn't the case however, and seeing as you don't play any of the VRAM hogging games, I think you will be fine with the 2GB EVGA cards.

Ultimately, with 2GB if you do ever run into a game that uses more than 2GB of VRAM, the easy solution is to lower texture quality, AA, or SSAO.

If you are OK with that, I think you will be OK with the EVGA cards.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> None of those games i play\


I think the key here is that buying 4gb provides some headroom for the next couple years. Whereas a year ago no games really surpassed 2gb, I see it now quite often. A year from now I wouldn't be surprised if most blockbuster games require >2gb.


----------



## Descadent

that is if you even see yourself sticking with a current gen card for next couple of years. get the 4gb. chances are you belong to this forum, we don't stick with hardware for very long.... lol


----------



## shilka

Alright here is what i will do its 20,5$ US more for a 4 GB Asus card so i am going with that but i am going to keep my Asus 2 GB card untill i have sold it and might take a few weeks for that

So i will be running a 2 GB Asus CU II triple slot card and a 4 GB Asus CU II dual slot card then i will sell the 2 GB triple slot card and buy a second 4 GB dual slot card so i have 2x 4 GB dual slot cards

The EVGA backplates are going back so will get a refund for those

Its 41$ more in total for 2x 4 GB cards Vs 2x 2 GB cards and i can live with paying 41$

I am going to keep them for at least until summer 2014 so think 2x 4 GB cards in SLI are better

Thanks to everyone who helped


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am going to keep them for at least until summer 2014 so think 2x 4 GB cards in SLI are better


you say that now lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you say that now lol


My wallet can't handle more hardware this year this is the last bit i need after that i will just have to live with what i got

Am going to order one of these tomorrow


And the second one as soon as i find a buyer for the old 2 GB card

Last yes i know the 4 GB card will run as a 2 GB card when its run together with the old 2 GB card


----------



## Descadent

i'm saying keeping graphics cards till summer 2014. which is year and 4 months away. by then we should be looking forward to nvidia 800 series.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i'm saying keeping graphics cards till summer 2014. which is year and 4 months away. by then we should be looking forward to nvidia 800 series.


Have always skipped every other series so thats fine by me


----------



## Thetbrett

i notice at times in Bioshock Infinite, both cards run 2gb+. is that right, or does precision x just show total vram usage on both cards?


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> i notice at times in Bioshock Infinite, both cards run 2gb+. is that right, or does precision x just show total vram usage on both cards?


When you run cards in SLI, the memory acts as if you have one card installed.
Another words, two 4GB cards will give you 4GB of VRAM not 8GB.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> When you run cards in SLI, the memory acts as if you have one card installed.
> Another words, two 4GB cards will give you 4GB of VRAM not 8GB.


Sorry, my question was misleading. I understand I have 4gb total vram, what i meant was this..I run Precision x OSD in my games, so in the OSD both cards are telling me they are using 2gb's give or take so does this mean Bioshock is using close to 4gb vram or does the OSD show the total vram being used by the game on both cards, ie Bioshock is actually only using 2gb'sof vram. I am curios bacause even cyrsis 3 doesn't seem to use this much.


----------



## Descadent

Bioshock infinite at 7680x1440.

This game is a blast so far. and triple 1440p is badass.


----------



## Arizonian

Did some calibrating. Just got this today. I'm one of you guys now.











EDIT - over clocked it to 75 Hz naturally.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Did some calibrating. Just got this today. I'm one of you guys now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - over clocked it to 75 Hz naturally.


You picked a good one too!


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Did some calibrating. Just got this today. I'm one of you guys now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - over clocked it to 75 Hz naturally.


No Issues with the monitor?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> No Issues with the monitor?


Won't know till later tonight early AM when time permits. Going to run the back light, dead pixel, stuck pixel, testing later. Will report in the ASUS PB278Q thread what I find in the monitor and display section. I see your /sub'd there. Fingers crossed.









Thanks MKhunt.









Edit- oh and game.....I can't wait to check it out. Shouldn't have any problems keeping this pegged at 75 FPS I'm hoping.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Bioshock infinite at 7680x1440.
> 
> This game is a blast so far. and triple 1440p is badass.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Jesus...


----------



## KaRLiToS

@ Descadent , how is the experience in Bioshock Infinite at this resolution?


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Sorry, my question was misleading. I understand I have 4gb total vram, what i meant was this..I run Precision x OSD in my games, so in the OSD both cards are telling me they are using 2gb's give or take so does this mean Bioshock is using close to 4gb vram or does the OSD show the total vram being used by the game on both cards, ie Bioshock is actually only using 2gb'sof vram. I am curios bacause even cyrsis 3 doesn't seem to use this much.


It means they're using 2GB together, total.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> @ Descadent , how is the experience in Bioshock Infinite at this resolution?


after doing all the config tweaks listed here http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/BioShock_Infinite

it runs great. I got it all maxed with no aa and shadows on high and I get 48-60+ fps usually. It may dip into low 40s or high 30s but rarely and only if something crazy is going on.

Before the tweaks listed in that link above, the mouse felt like CRAP and it stuttered like crazy and fov still wasn't good enough, but all those tweaks fixed it up nicely


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> after doing all the config tweaks listed here http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/BioShock_Infinite
> 
> it runs great. I got it all maxed with no aa and shadows on high and I get 48-60+ fps usually. It may dip into low 40s or high 30s but rarely and only if something crazy is going on.
> 
> Before the tweaks listed in that link above, *the mouse felt like CRAP and it stuttered like crazy* and fov still wasn't good enough, but all those tweaks fixed it up nicely


I know this feel. I am also having a problem with it crashing A LOT.


----------



## Caz

So...I'm gonna finally pony up and buy a Crossover 27Q-P LED in the next month or so. I plan on playing BF3 on my 480. I talked about this with Descadent before, but if I keep everything on low for now, does anyone else want to chime in on weather or not I will be able to average 60fps or more?

Anyone want to link me to adapters that I will need?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Did some calibrating. Just got this today. I'm one of you guys now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - over clocked it to 75 Hz naturally.


Wait...you can overclock that monitor's refresh rate? Im such a newb, but can you do this with any monitor and a 670?


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> SLI Titans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously tho, I wish I could, but, I have 2 670's 2gb and run Crysis 3 quite nicely around 60 fps on 1440p. All my other games BF3, BL2 run beautifully too. My cards are only 980mhz stock, so that gives you some idea(i do slightly OC for Crysis 3, the others, no) There are many 670's that have better clock speeds, and are good value. Obviously SLI 680's or 690's would be better, but are quite pricey. My SLI was around $ 750 a few months ago, so there is better value around. In hindsight I probably rushed my decision, and should've waited a little, but I am still extremely happy.


What would you have gotten if you waited? Cause I am wanting to start fresh


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Wait...you can overclock that monitor's refresh rate? Im such a newb, but can you do this with any monitor and a 670?


Depends on the monitor. Just set a custom resolution with the refresh rate of your choice in the Nvidia control panel. Some displays won't go above 60Hz, some will go to 85Hz or so. Obviously talking about monitors sold as 60Hz displays. The Koreans are tested to 96Hz or so, some places test higher. Very few are guaranteed to run 120Hz.

Make sure you are using DisplayPort or Dual DVI for best results as they are capable of higher pixel clock frequency rates than HDMI.

And it's not technically overclocking. Back in the CRT days no one called switching from 60Hz to 75Hz (or higher, I remember running at 100Hz) overclocking, it was just setting the display to a higher refresh rate.

I've got mine set for 75Hz and 72Hz, really great for 25p and 24p content, no pulldown.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> What would you have gotten if you waited? Cause I am wanting to start fresh


You could XFire a pair of 7950s for under $600 and have 2 copies each of Crysis 3 and BioShock Infinite to enjoy or sell and bring the price down further.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Depends on the monitor. Just set a custom resolution with the refresh rate of your choice in the Nvidia control panel. Some displays won't go above 60Hz, some will go to 85Hz or so. Obviously talking about monitors sold as 60Hz displays. The Koreans are tested to 96Hz or so, some places test higher. Very few are guaranteed to run 120Hz.
> 
> Make sure you are using DisplayPort or Dual DVI for best results as they are capable of higher pixel clock frequency rates than HDMI.
> 
> And it's not technically overclocking. Back in the CRT days no one called switching from 60Hz to 75Hz (or higher, I remember running at 100Hz) overclocking, it was just setting the display to a higher refresh rate.
> 
> I've got mine set for 75Hz and 72Hz, really great for 25p and 24p content, no pulldown.


Well jeez If I'd known that a few months ago my 120Hz monitor would have been sold by now. Ehem, anyone want to buy an Alienware AW2310?


----------



## Thetbrett

yeah, get my head around it. But then the cards share that so they use around 1gb each?


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> To get you started, the korean 1440p monitors are extremely well regarded; especially here on OCN. I went with a Dell U2713HM because I got a really good deal on it which closed the price gap between the korean monitors and the Dell. Also, I get a warranty on my monitor and a pixel perfect guarantee. However, I heard a computer shop called microcenter in the U.S. has their own model called the Auria and it has a proper warranty (IIRC). There are also a few offering from Samsung and HP, I believe, but they are fairly expensive.
> 
> As for GPU, price/performance AMD is typically better and you will get the extra Vram without having to spend more cash like on the Nvidia side. Personally, from what I have heard about AMD (driver support, Microstutter) it is not the option I would personally take. But hey that's just me, if you have had experience with AMD go that route and you'll be perfect with a 79750/7970. On the Nvidia side, I think you will have to spring for a 4GB GTX 670 in sli. But that's to max out the games. If you're ok with lowered settings, grab one 670 and OC it; when you feel you need to upgrade you have the option to SLI. From results I have seen on benchmarks, it seems that 3GB gtx 660ti's in SLI are a good option, but I have heard that you may run into problems with its memory interface (?) being so low (192-bit). If you're comfortable with AMD, it does seem like they are the better choice for higher resolution gaming.
> 
> I may have a slight bias towards Nvidia, but I am just passing on the knowledge I have acquired so far.


I think I will need to go with a Korean monitor, cause of price. I want to save a couple hundred dollars on the monitor, but I'm afraid of the warranty issue. I also don't mind dead pixels I have like 4 on a droid razr and never really mind. They are way too small to notice for me, really. As far as Nvidia and AMD I have heard the same plus if I were to change to AMD I would have to drive sweep and make sure that I eliminate all drivers. Sounds like a big hassle. I am thinking of SLI with either two 670s or two 680's just not sure which route I want to go. I like single gpu and I do want to max out games.


----------



## shilka

Why does a whole country need to shut everything down for a whole week because of easter will be a week before i get my card now

Rant!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I think I will need to go with a Korean monitor, cause of price. I want to save a couple hundred dollars on the monitor, but I'm afraid of the warranty issue. I also don't mind dead pixels I have like 4 on a droid razr and never really mind. They are way too small to notice for me, really. As far as Nvidia and AMD I have heard the same plus if I were to change to AMD I would have to drive sweep and make sure that I eliminate all drivers. Sounds like a big hassle. I am thinking of SLI with either two 670s or two 680's just not sure which route I want to go. I like single gpu and I do want to max out games.


buy from the right seller. Acessorieswhole gives 1 year warranty, free parts overnighted replacements from korea, only sells A panels not A- like other sellers, etc. it don't matter any big name brand monitor can have dead pixels/backlight bleed. they are protected by law where they don't have to give you a flawless panel. Their almost all the same anyways. name brand or korean. at least apple and koreans are same panel off same line.


----------



## krown

Finally got my monitor









Thanks for all the help on these forums guys. Any suggestion on where I can learn more on how to configure this. Also, at this resolution is turning on AA bad as may blur the textures? Lastly, for the time being, should I game on the preset mode sRGB, standard or game?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Finally got my monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help on these forums guys. Any suggestion on where I can learn more on how to configure this. Also, at this resolution is turning on AA bad as may blur the textures? Lastly, for the time being, should I game on the preset mode sRGB, standard or game?


Game mode might be faster, I know it is on the U2913WM. I couldn't find any reviews that measured your display using Game mode though, so hard to say with any certainty.

AA is a good idea at any resolution as long as it doesn't compromise framerate. Even at 3840x1620 I use AA whether it be SGSSAA or SMAA or both combined as the situation allows.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Game mode might be faster, I know it is on the U2913WM. I couldn't find any reviews that measured your display using Game mode though, so hard to say with any certainty.
> 
> AA is a good idea at any resolution as long as it doesn't compromise framerate. Even at 3840x1620 I use AA whether it be SGSSAA or SMAA or both combined as the situation allows.


alright thanks. Except for Crysis 3, I can max out all games at 60fps which is awesome. One thing I have noticed though, is that texture work is atrocious on many games.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> buy from the right seller. Acessorieswhole gives 1 year warranty, free parts overnighted replacements from korea, only sells A panels not A- like other sellers, etc. it don't matter any big name brand monitor can have dead pixels/backlight bleed. they are protected by law where they don't have to give you a flawless panel. Their almost all the same anyways. name brand or korean. at least apple and koreans are same panel off same line.


Alright. I will try getting from him. Is that Ebay?


----------



## Descadent

yes


----------



## Anoxy

So gentlemen, which 7970 should I buy? I'm returning my Sapphire 7970 OC W/Boost because I'm severely underwhelmed by its performance.

Not sure if I got a dud or what, but this can't be the best a 7970 can do....


----------



## MKHunt

Gigglehurts edition. Two of them.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Gigglehurts edition. Two of them.


Agree. The GHz edition are really good, especially with the game bundles. If you budget can afford it, get two.


----------



## Anoxy

Unfortunately my mini-itx build is limited to one card. Which GHz edition? I was looking at the Sapphire Vapor-X 3GB version...looks like it has been getting pretty positive reviews.


----------



## MKHunt

Vapor X is quiet but large. And Sapphire isa always a safe bet due to CS.


----------



## Anoxy

Ok, and I've read mixed reviews on the whole voltage lock thing. Does anyone know if the Vapor-X is?


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok, and I've read mixed reviews on the whole voltage lock thing. Does anyone know if the Vapor-X is?


Don't know to much about it, but it seems as though the 7950 is locked. The post is from September so it may have changed via an update.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1303929/7950-vapor-x-voltage-locked


----------



## Fulvin

I'm thinking of getting the Achieva Shimian QH270 after debating whether or not to get the Yamaksi Sparta, but unfortunately after the price went up by 100$ it is no longer a viable option.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok, and I've read mixed reviews on the whole voltage lock thing. Does anyone know if the Vapor-X is?


Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X is no longer voltage locked (mine included). Has not been in a awhile anyway.

It is pretty much impossible to tell if a non reference card is locked up or not these days, but It would be safe to assume that the 7970 Vapor-X is also unlocked. I think the stock boost voltage is 1.25V by default, so you should be able to get nice overclock regardless. The cooler on these is not among the most quiet ones, btw. When overvolting 7950 Vapor-X the auto fan easily ramps up to 50%+ and starts to get louder, which is fine by me though since i use headphones.

I would still take it over any of the other alternatives any day.


----------



## Arizonian

Gaming impressions on this new PB278Q monitor are awesome and shines gaming. Really enjoying 1440p.









BF3 Ultra settings maxed with everything turned up like texture detail etc. is beautiful. Saw crazy FPS higher than 150+ to 95+ lows in Fraps with no problem. When I turned on Fraps to record it maxed 53 - 57 FPS to record this 40sec clip below to show an example of what the monitor colors looks like after being calibrated for those who might be curious. Close enough to 60 FPS and no stuttering.














Edit: On Crysis 3 I can play 'Very High' settings and AA turned off I range 57-65 FPS. I will also concur to what I've read at 1440p I didn't see any color / detail gains to using AA other than a drop in FPS to about 37-45 FPS and ghosting.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Gaming impressions on this new PB278Q monitor are awesome and shines gaming. Really enjoying 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF3 Ultra settings maxed with everything turned up like texture detail etc. is beautiful. Saw crazy FPS higher than 150+ to 95+ lows in Fraps with no problem. When I turned on Fraps to record it maxed 53 - 57 FPS to record this 40sec clip below to show an example of what the monitor colors looks like after being calibrated for those who might be curious. Close enough to 60 FPS and no stuttering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: On Crysis 3 I can play 'Very High' settings and AA turned off I range 57-65 FPS. I will also concur to what I've read at 1440p I didn't see any color / detail gains to using AA other than a drop in FPS to about 37-45 FPS and ghosting.


Nice monitor, you should turn on FXAA in Crysis 3; there is essentially no performance loss and you get a bit of AA.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Nice monitor, you should turn on FXAA in Crysis 3; there is essentially no performance loss and you get a bit of AA.


Thanks for the tip. Will do.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Gaming impressions on this new PB278Q monitor are awesome and shines gaming. Really enjoying 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF3 Ultra settings maxed with everything turned up like texture detail etc. is beautiful. Saw crazy FPS higher than 150+ to 95+ lows in Fraps with no problem. When I turned on Fraps to record it maxed 53 - 57 FPS to record this 40sec clip below to show an example of what the monitor colors looks like after being calibrated for those who might be curious. Close enough to 60 FPS and no stuttering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: On Crysis 3 I can play 'Very High' settings and AA turned off I range 57-65 FPS. I will also concur to what I've read at 1440p I didn't see any color / detail gains to using AA other than a drop in FPS to about 37-45 FPS and ghosting.


Also try dropping shadows to med and water to low. I didn't notice the difference, water still nice, and get a nis FPS boost.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Gaming impressions on this new PB278Q monitor are awesome and shines gaming.


Glad to hear you're digging it.


----------



## revro

is one gtx titan enough for [email protected] on ultra 8msaa in FC3, Crysis3, BF3 well all the top games?

thank you
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> is one gtx titan enough for [email protected] on ultra 8msaa in FC3, Crysis3, BF3 well all the top games?
> 
> thank you
> revro


Do you really need 8xAA? i can't see any difference between 2xAA or anything higher at all so why use higher?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> is one gtx titan enough for [email protected] on ultra 8msaa in FC3, Crysis3, BF3 well all the top games?
> 
> thank you
> revro


8xmsaa is just pissing away fps on 1440/1600p.


----------



## GEEKICON

Add me to the club. I have two dell u2713hm. Will be getting another one soon


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So...I'm gonna finally pony up and buy a Crossover 27Q-P LED in the next month or so. I plan on playing BF3 on my 480. I talked about this with Descadent before, but if I keep everything on low for now, does anyone else want to chime in on weather or not I will be able to average 60fps or more?
> 
> Anyone want to link me to adapters that I will need?


Anyone?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 8xmsaa is just pissing away fps on 1440/1600p.


This

I just use FXAA if available, if not then 2xmsaa if I feel its a warranted use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Anyone?


I've never touched the 4xx series but judging from others experiences, I'm going to guess you can probably hit the 60s ranges on low and a few dips here and there. One on 1200p at ultra looks like a range from 30~40ish fps so I think you should be ok for the most part.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Anyone?


http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B087B-002B-DisplayPort-Dual-Link/dp/B002ISVI3U/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1364488266&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=dp+to+dldvi+active

amazon out of stock if you are looking for prime.

why do you need adapters? your card has dl dvi


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I've never touched the 4xx series but judging from others experiences, I'm going to guess you can probably hit the 60s ranges on low and a few dips here and there. One on 1200p at ultra looks like a range from 30~40ish fps so I think you should be ok for the most part.


I saw the Ultra benches, but they weren't good. I wanted to know if it would do Low....sounds like it should.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B087B-002B-DisplayPort-Dual-Link/dp/B002ISVI3U/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1364488266&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=dp+to+dldvi+active
> 
> amazon out of stock if you are looking for prime.
> 
> why do you need adapters? your card has dl dvi


I am just asking if I will need adapters for the 27Q LED-P. I have 2 DVI, and one Mini HDMI.


----------



## Descadent

no because at least one of those dvi ports should be dl-dvi-d or dl-dvi-i
which means you need no adapters


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I saw the Ultra benches, but they weren't good. I wanted to know if it would do Low....sounds like it should.
> I am just asking if I will need adapters for the 27Q LED-P. I have 2 DVI, and one Mini HDMI.


Nope you wont need any adapters since you have 2 DVI ports and the 27Q LED-P only has d-dvi only socket. Your good to go


----------



## XKaan

My Dell U2713HM 27" arrived today, so pics to come! It's my first 1440 monitor, so I'm pumped.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the Achieva Shimian QH270 after debating whether or not to get the Yamaksi Sparta, but unfortunately after the price went up by 100$ it is no longer a viable option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X is no longer voltage locked (mine included). Has not been in a awhile anyway.
> 
> It is pretty much impossible to tell if a non reference card is locked up or not these days, but It would be safe to assume that the 7970 Vapor-X is also unlocked. I think the stock boost voltage is 1.25V by default, so you should be able to get nice overclock regardless. The cooler on these is not among the most quiet ones, btw. When overvolting 7950 Vapor-X the auto fan easily ramps up to 50%+ and starts to get louder, which is fine by me though since i use headphones.
> 
> I would still take it over any of the other alternatives any day.


Rad, thank you. I just exchanged my regular Sapphire 7970 for the Vapor-X version. It should be here tomorrow....eager to compare the two and see if I can get a more substantial overclock with a 'GHz edition' card. Also, the leds on the vapor-x will look cool in my case window









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> My Dell U2713HM 27" arrived today, so pics to come! It's my first 1440 monitor, so I'm pumped.


I hope you have better luck than I did. I'm using a U2713HM that I got from Amazon right now and it has a dead pixel and nasty light bleeding in the bottom corners. Luckily I snagged one on sale from newegg for 549 so this one is going back to Amazon when that one gets here tomorrow. Crossing my fingers for better luck this time....


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> My Dell U2713HM 27" arrived today, so pics to come! It's my first 1440 monitor, so I'm pumped.


You will love the high res. I have two of these monitor. But the only problem with my ones are that they both have a little bit back light bleed on the bottom left side of the screen. You cant tell unless its all black screen then you can see some yellow. Its normal with ips displays even apple display and korean display have these. But i don't have no dead or stuck pixel. use this link to test it out

http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no because at least one of those dvi ports should be dl-dvi-d or dl-dvi-i
> which means you need no adapters


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Nope you wont need any adapters since you have 2 DVI ports and the 27Q LED-P only has d-dvi only socket. Your good to go


Good to know fellas!


----------



## NameUnknown

Would my sig rig have any issue with 1440p gaming?

Also what do you all think of the Auria monitors available at Microcenter?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Would my sig rig have any issue with 1440p gaming?
> 
> Also what do you all think of the Auria monitors available at Microcenter?


You could play games in 1440P but you cant max out newer games not with a Radeon 5970


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Also what do you all think of the Auria monitors available at Microcenter?


same thing as the koreans basically. nothing wrong with it. 1440p is beast.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Would my sig rig have any issue with 1440p gaming?
> 
> Also what do you all think of the Auria monitors available at Microcenter?


*Enkay's Mini Review of the AURIA EQ276W 27" LED Monitor from Micro Center*









Edit: Personally ASUS, DELL, Samsung, or Viewsonic would be my suggestions in any order.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Would my sig rig have any issue with 1440p gaming?
> 
> Also what do you all think of the Auria monitors available at Microcenter?


I have one of those, and I have no issues with it. I would recommend that you get a display port cable (if you GPU supports it) as I would never get the bios to show up while using DVI-D cable. VGA and Display port were the only way I could get the display to show me the bios when booting.

Also keep and eye on microcenters open box section as here in MN they normally sell the open boxes for 239.00


----------



## stolid

I got my Monoprice 27" monitor yesterday. I haven't seen any dead pixels or backlight bleed yet.







I'll post a picture later. I'm still gaming on my crossfired 5770s, but I don't really care. Unless I get back into BF3, they're more than sufficient as I mostly play Valve titles. I probably won't upgrade until the next batch of cards comes out.


----------



## DOM.

hey guys was going to start my own thread but saw this one... was looking for a new screen for gaming and not sure what to get but I would like a 27" 1440P that can get more then 60hz

also one that doesn't have a short stand and im also getting another 7970









and not looking to spend the 600-700+ on a name brand dell/hp etc.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> hey guys was going to start my own thread but saw this one... was looking for a new screen for gaming and not sure what to get but I would like a 27" 1440P that can get more then 60hz
> 
> also one that doesn't have a short stand and im also getting another 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not looking to spend the 600-700+ on a name brand dell/hp etc.


Then your best bet is to get a yamakasi catleap 120Hz or the Overlord 120Hz monitor


----------



## DOM.

Any links there's a lot on eBay :S

and the overlord soldout on there site


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Any links there's a lot on eBay :S
> 
> and the overlord soldout on there site


I think you cant find it on ebay for the yamakasi catleap 120Hz you can try on 120Hz.net cause people have been buying it from there


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You could play games in 1440P but you cant max out newer games not with a Radeon 5970


That should be fine, most of what I play is ME3 or older and WoW.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> same thing as the koreans basically. nothing wrong with it. 1440p is beast.


So this would be equivalent then to the Catleaps and Overlords? Of which, how do they stack up against your big brand monitors like the Dell Ultrasharps or Asus or Samsung monitors?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Enkay's Mini Review of the AURIA EQ276W 27" LED Monitor from Micro Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Personally ASUS, DELL, Samsung, or Viewsonic would be my suggestions in any order.


Is there a large difference in the Color of the Auria versus the big brands you named or are the going to be basically the same?
Also, if it isn't the greatest color, I guess its not the end of the world given I have two mid range Samsungs as it is and I don't plan to be replacing everything all at once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I have one of those, and I have no issues with it. I would recommend that you get a display port cable (if you GPU supports it) as I would never get the bios to show up while using DVI-D cable. VGA and Display port were the only way I could get the display to show me the bios when booting.
> 
> Also keep and eye on microcenters open box section as here in MN they normally sell the open boxes for 239.00


IIRC I have a displayport or two on my card, could run this as the main with the 1080s on the sides for auxiliary apps and programs. AS for the Open Box, there are two at my MC for 339 and 10 new for 399. As long as return policy is the same, I may grab an Open Box.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Then your best bet is to get a yamakasi catleap 120Hz or the Overlord 120Hz monitor


Are these any better than the Auria, or basically the same OEM?


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Are these any better than the Auria, or basically the same OEM?


Well i wont say there better it's the same thing only difference is that they have 120Hz


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> IIRC I have a displayport or two on my card, could run this as the main with the 1080s on the sides for auxiliary apps and programs. AS for the Open Box, there are two at my MC for 339 and 10 new for 399. As long as return policy is the same, I may grab an Open Box.


You are right about the price my bad it is 399 and open box as 339 (that was way off). You do get the same return policy, I have actually returned stuff after 2 months. Just make sure you create an account on their website, that way you will never need a receipt if making a return.

I have been able to take my Auria to 75 Hz (using the nvidia control panel, not sure what options are on AMD side) but I honestly could not tell the difference.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> I think you cant find it on ebay for the yamakasi catleap 120Hz you can try on 120Hz.net cause people have been buying it from there


$720









is its like 300 or so more for 120hz?


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> $720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is its like 300 or so more for 120hz?


I have know idea probably the price went up. Just get a normal korean display like a crossover 27q led-p from a good seller and you should be good to go. Or get a Auria and like jassilamba said you can take it to 75Hz if you have a nvidia card. Plus you get one year grantee from microcenter that's a good buy in my books that's if your in US


----------



## DOM.

what's the difference between the YAMAKASI Q270 LED SE and Q271?


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> what's the difference between the YAMAKASI Q270 LED SE and Q271?


The Q271 comes with hdmi 1.4a,d-dvi and speakers where as the Q270 only comes with d-dvi only and no speakers and the frame and stand is a bit different


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Bioshock infinite at 7680x1440.
> 
> This game is a blast so far. and triple 1440p is badass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks awesome. Screen show section updated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Did some calibrating. Just got this today. I'm one of you guys now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - over clocked it to 75 Hz naturally.


Welcome to the club.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Add me to the club. I have two dell u2713hm. Will be getting another one soon


Welcome to the club. List has been updated.


----------



## GEEKICON

Thanks jassilamba


----------



## DOM.

lol why is there so many XD

so anyone tried more then one or are they all about the same picture quality?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> You will love the high res. I have two of these monitor. But the only problem with my ones are that they both have a little bit back light bleed on the bottom left side of the screen. You cant tell unless its all black screen then you can see some yellow. Its normal with ips displays even apple display and korean display have these. But i don't have no dead or stuck pixel. use this link to test it out
> 
> http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


Thanks for the link. My screen is dead pixel free!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> So this would be equivalent then to the Catleaps and Overlords? Of which, how do they stack up against your big brand monitors like the Dell Ultrasharps or Asus or Samsung monitors?


they are the same panels off the same line from LG....which.... is the Apple thunderbolt 1440p monitor. Crossover, catleap, auria, shiman, etc are all the same inside. Just the stands and outer case are different. Crossover being the only metal case and no plastic.

long story short. all koreans are an apple monitor with a different shell. Personally I think these panels smoke the others not just because of price, but only having single input means less input lag. Ok well mostly price because I bought 3 for price of one.









That and they are gorgeous totally worth it. Just buy from the best seller and you'll be fine. It's worth the 30-50 more to buy from Acessorieswhole because of they only sell A panels where other sellers sell A- (i sound like a broken record between this thread and the crossover thread







) less than 3 dead pixels, the only Ebay Top Seller of korean monitors, best feedback on the monitors, day and half shipping from korea to the u.s. and overnighted replacement parts from korea.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> ...but only having single input means less input lag...


It's actually the lack of a scaler that yields the low input lag. And for the 120Hz models, they use dual DVI because until recently it was the only connector that could hit a 498MHz pixel clock. On a good day anyway, 498MHz is right at the edge of the copper's bandwidth, so any particular dual DVI cable or cable length may or may not be capable of a full 120Hz.

DP 1.2 can do up to 540MHz guaranteed, but it is only just beginning to make it into name brand displays. And I have no idea what the price difference to the manufacturer would be to switch to DP 1.2.


----------



## Descadent

scalers come with multi inputs though with all these monitors, nor are they present in single input versions.

either way

koreans are less lag but it ain't that BIG of a deal. input lag is minimal with all brands anyways since we don't play quake or unreal anymore.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> scalers come with multi inputs though with all these monitors, nor are they present in single input versions.


Multiple inputs don't necessitate scalers though. The Korean displays come that way, but the HP ZR30w for instance has both DP and DVI yet no scaler.

Anyhow that's neither here nor there, just trying to keep the record straight.

I also agree that latency is way overblown. Unless you play CS 1.6 for money.


----------



## Descadent

that's because there is no hdmi on that monitor and dp or dl-dvi is doing the same thing with that monitor, you just have choice of which output you want.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> That looks awesome. Screen show section updated.
> Welcome to the club.
> Welcome to the club. List has been updated.


My GPU setup has changed a wee bit.



Titan #2 comes tomorrow morning.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that's because there is no hdmi on that monitor and dp or dl-dvi is doing the same thing with that monitor, you just have choice of which output you want.


The only reason displays that have HDMI input feature scalers is because the presumption is that things other than GPUs will be plugged into them at a non-native resolution, 720p, 1080p, etc...

From your previous post I understood it as though you were saying that multiple inputs required a scaler when what you were getting at is that since the multi input Koreans have HDMI as an input, they are also forced to have a scaler which in turn introduces latency on all the inputs.

So in a round about way when you attributed the lack of latency to there being only a single input, you were correct.


----------



## Arizonian

Congrats MKHunt vey nice upgrade on the one Titan alone....









Thank you jassilamba for adding me to the list.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> My GPU setup has changed a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Titan #2 comes tomorrow morning.


Dayyyum son that's a lot of money. Almost as much as my entire rig!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> My GPU setup has changed a wee bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan #2 comes tomorrow morning.


Your setup has been updated. Welcome to the Titans club mate...

And I do have a better air cooler for now...




And if you wonder what are the white strips on the GPU power cables...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## XKaan

Ok, I've got my U2713HM all fired up, and it's amazing! The color reproduction blows my BenQ tN 24" out of the water, and the dreaded lower-left bleeding these monitors suffer from isn't there! Woo hoo!

I just played some Infinite on this, and all I can say is "why didn't I do this sooner?"


----------



## Anoxy

My god...

I'm new here and recently built my first PC. What a world I've stepped in to...


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Ok, I've got my U2713HM all fired up, and it's amazing! The color reproduction blows my BenQ tN 24" out of the water, and the dreaded lower-left bleeding these monitors suffer from isn't there! Woo hoo!
> 
> I just played some Infinite on this, and all I can say is "why didn't I do this sooner?"


That was my first reaction when I played BF3 on a 1440P screen. Glad you like it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Your setup has been updated. Welcome to the Titans club mate...
> 
> And I do have a better air cooler for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you wonder what are the white strips on the GPU power cables...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How is the fan noise on that Phanteks PH-TC14PE i am looking at maybe replacing my old Noctua NH-U12P SE2 with a PH-TC12DX but i dont know if the fans are too loud?

Yes i know they dont use the same fans was just thinking if the Phanteks fans are crap or not?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How is the fan noise on that Phanteks PH-TC14PE i am looking at maybe replacing my old Noctua NH-U12P SE2 with a PH-TC12DX but i dont know if the fans are too loud?
> 
> Yes i know they dont use the same fans was just thinking if the Phanteks fans are crap or not?


really really quiet, I really like the Phanteks fan no complaints from me.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> My god...
> 
> I'm new here and recently built my first PC. What a world I've stepped in to...


In a month that 3570k and single 7970 will feel totally obsolete and you'll be up at 2 AM looking at monitors for a quadruple monitor setup. You'll be looking around your room for anything to sell and pretty soon all you'll have is a desk, a bed, and your rig.

...At least that's what happened to me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> really really quiet, I really like the Phanteks fan no complaints from me.


Off topic i know but i am split between the Phanteks PH-TC12DX in red or the Thermalright Archon SB-E X2


----------



## Caz

Do you guys think it would be smarter to just go with one of these cheap 1440p monitors.

Or perhaps 3 cheap small bezel'd 1080p screens? I mean for gaming...


----------



## MKHunt

If you care about visuals at all (color, immersion visually) the 1440p is a world apart.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Do you guys think it would be smarter to just go with one of these cheap 1440p monitors.
> 
> Or perhaps 3 cheap small bezel'd 1080p screens? I mean for gaming...


Once you leave a 60 Hz 1080p monitor up to one large 120 Hz 1080p or 2560x1440 display for gaming. You'd rather have one really good display over a comparably priced 60 Hz 3 display surround IMO.

On a side note. It's evident this club has been a watering hole for 1400p+ owners and great place for support. A credit to all of *Jardas* hard work and have all the confidence in the club new OP *jassilamba* taking over the club reins and appreciate his keeping it going.

Your PC Gaming moderator - ACHILLE5 - tagged the club [Official].


----------



## Blze001

I finally got a 1080p monitor... now there's 1440p?

I feel like the dog that's forever chasing the mudflap...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I finally got a 1080p monitor... now there's 1440p?
> 
> I feel like the dog that's forever chasing the mudflap...


1440p been around for a while now


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I finally got a 1080p monitor... now there's 1440p?
> 
> I feel like the dog that's forever chasing the mudflap...


Meh. 1440p is low compared to 4k monitors now. That's like 4,096 × 2,304, vs 2560x1440. 1920x1080 is low Res now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Meh. 1440p is low compared to 4k monitors now. That's like 4,096 × 2,304, vs 2560x1440. 1920x1080 is low Res now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


because we can soooo buy 4k right now


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Once you leave a 60 Hz 1080p monitor up to one large 120 Hz 1080p or 2560x1440 display for gaming. You'd rather have one really good display over a comparably priced 60 Hz 3 display surround IMO.
> 
> On a side note. It's evident this club has been a watering hole for 1400p+ owners and great place for support. A credit to all of *Jardas* hard work and have all the confidence in the club new OP *jassilamba* taking over the club reins and appreciate his keeping it going.
> 
> Your PC Gaming moderator - ACHILLE5 - tagged the club [Official].


*Thanks for getting that done mate.*

Also I would like to hear from all you if you would like to see any changes in the OP or anything else. If you guys want me to put up some polls or charts let me know and I will do my best to add those.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Do you guys think it would be smarter to just go with one of these cheap 1440p monitors.
> 
> Or perhaps 3 cheap small bezel'd 1080p screens? I mean for gaming...


I was conflicted with the same thing. I bought a single 1440p crossover first, and it was a week later I bought two more







and two 670 4gbs. At the time they were cheaper than dell/asus 1080p ips panels. I was not interested in TN panels for surround even knowing you can get them incredibly cheap! I wanted ips.

Now those 1080p ips panels have come down in price a little bit and 1440p koreans have gone up. I will say this. I'll never go back to 1080p ....ever...for pc that is. I still have a 1080p home theater projector for 360/ps3/wii u/720/ps4 etc. but 1080 is the only choice there


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Meh. 1440p is low compared to 4k monitors now. That's like 4,096 × 2,304, vs 2560x1440. 1920x1080 is low Res now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> because we can soooo buy 4k right now
Click to expand...

Yea, those 4k monitors now occupy where 1440p used to be, and HOPEFULLY, 1080p will be phased out sooner than later. Thou I doubt it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, those 4k monitors now occupy where 1440p used to be, and HOPEFULLY, 1080p will be phased out sooner than later. Thou I doubt it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Too many people still running low end hardware outside of OCN. Even stuff like 1366x768 is still probably more prevalent in households unfortunately







.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Too many people still running low end hardware outside of OCN. Even stuff like 1366x768 is still probably more prevalent in households unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yeah I can't get my friend to upgrade his 19" 1366x768 to save his life. 19" for me was sooo like back in my first year of college oh my god almost 10 years ago.







noooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## GEEKICON

We wont be getting 4k monitors in a year or two i think. Cause they cost a arm and a leg lol. And lets not forget there are 8k monitors as well. But as Descadent,Kinaesthetic said. There are to many people running 720p display


----------



## shilka

I have just found out that i will be getting a pretty big tax return this year
So i was thinking sould i order a third Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB card or is that just a waste of money?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have just found out that i will be getting a pretty big tax return this year
> So i was thinking sould i order a third Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB card or is that just a waste of money?


Hey bro.

Why not sell 2 680s for a nice price and instead of getting another (3rd) one, grab a Titan SLI setup 

Edit : I got a Titan today, and I wish I had it with my 1440p display.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have just found out that i will be getting a pretty big tax return this year
> So i was thinking sould i order a third Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB card or is that just a waste of money?


I will say keep your money now and wait for the new cards to come out. That way you only need to sell 1 or 2 of your cards. That's if you sell them or keep them. I only have one gtx 670 4gb card and i was thinking of getting another one. But am gonna wait and see how next gen cards are then decide


----------



## shilka

I have one Asus GTX 680 CU II 2 GB card now and i have ordered a Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB card

After that i will be selling my old 2 GB GTX 680 card and ordering a second Asus GTX 680 4 GB so i have two of the same cards

I wont wait for newer card nor will i spend money on the Titan just asking when i am ordering the second card if i sould order a third one with it?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have one Asus GTX 680 CU II 2 GB card now and i have ordered a Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB card
> 
> After that i will be selling my old 2 GB GTX 680 card and ordering a second Asus GTX 680 4 GB so i have two of the same cards
> 
> I wont wait for newer card nor will i spend money on the Titan just asking when i am ordering the second card if i sould order a third one with it?


Triway SLI really scales well with 1440p.

However just wait for the second one and see if you really need a 3rd one.

You should average 60fps on pretty much all titles with 680 4GB SLI anyway.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Triway SLI really scales well with 1440p.
> 
> However just wait for the second one and see if you really need a 3rd one.
> 
> You should average 60fps on pretty much all titles with 680 4GB SLI anyway.


Thanks i dont really need 3 cards just saw the tax return and tought nice more money

But i think i need new and bigger HDD´s more then a third GTX 680 or maybe a 500 GB SSD now that mortal people can buy them without robbing a bank

Got 830 GB of anime alone not counting all the other series i got on my 3 TB HDD


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have one Asus GTX 680 CU II 2 GB card now and i have ordered a Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB card
> 
> After that i will be selling my old 2 GB GTX 680 card and ordering a second Asus GTX 680 4 GB so i have two of the same cards
> 
> I wont wait for newer card nor will i spend money on the Titan just asking when i am ordering the second card if i sould order a third one with it?


I guess the best person to answer that will be Descadent since he has two gtx 670 4gb card for his triple 1440p monitor


----------



## Descadent

I just recently changed my motherboard out to be able to do tri-sli, but that adventure is on hold now with buying a 3rd card because of my current job situation(company is in serious trouble) and by preparing for the worst, not spending anymore money in hardware.

but with two 670 4gbs I can play anything, so with two 680s would be slightly better. 4gb is a must a 1440p surround.

a 3rd card can only help, but some people hate the tri sli and issues it can bring. For me it was going to be an experiment but I am just going to have to wait now.


----------



## Terreos

Hey everyone. I was trying to make a final choice on a 2560x1440 monitor. There are currently four I'm going to consider. SAMSUNG S27A850D (($799)), ViewSonic VP2770 (($759)), ASUS PB278Q (($649)), and Dell UltraSharp U2713HM (($629 if i order it right from Dell with a coupon)). I don't want to go over $800 on my purchase and care to consider any of the Korean monitors such as Catleap.

I use my computer for gaming and watching blu ray movies. ((Including using my PS3 from time to time.)) One of the biggest factors for me in a monitor is good realistic color. If a monitor has over saturated it really bothers me. The next thing I'd like is for there to be a good warranty so if something is wrong when I get my monitor I can have it replaced. This is why I won't consider any of the Catleap and such monitors.

The one monitor I'm wary of on my list is the ASUS PB278Q. I'm worried I might be sensitive to the PWM flicker. So any opinions on that would be appreciated.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I just recently changed my motherboard out to be able to do tri-sli, but that adventure is on hold now with buying a 3rd card because of my current job situation(company is in serious trouble) and by preparing for the worst, not spending anymore money in hardware.
> 
> but with two 670 4gbs I can play anything, so with two 680s would be slightly better. 4gb is a must a 1440p surround.
> 
> a 3rd card can only help, but some people hate the tri sli and issues it can bring. For me it was going to be an experiment but I am just going to have to wait now.


To tell the truth i rather want to spend money on a ton of new books i can read then a third video card have not bought a new book in months so have nothing to read
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Hey everyone. I was trying to make a final choice on a 2560x1440 monitor. There are currently four I'm going to consider. SAMSUNG S27A850D (($799)), ViewSonic VP2770 (($759)), ASUS PB278Q (($649)), and Dell UltraSharp U2713HM (($629 if i order it right from Dell with a coupon)). I don't want to go over $800 on my purchase and care to consider any of the Korean monitors such as Catleap.
> 
> I use my computer for gaming and watching blu ray movies. ((Including using my PS3 from time to time.)) One of the biggest factors for me in a monitor is good realistic color. If a monitor has over saturated it really bothers me. The next thing I'd like is for there to be a good warranty so if something is wrong when I get my monitor I can have it replaced. This is why I won't consider any of the Catleap and such monitors.
> 
> The one monitor I'm wary of on my list is the ASUS PB278Q. I'm worried I might be sensitive to the PWM flicker. So any opinions on that would be appreciated.


You also need to be aware that some Asus PB278Q has problems with backlight bleed and the one i have has a single dead pixel other then that i love my Asus PB278Q it is by far the best monitor i have seen


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> SAMSUNG S27A850D (($799)), ViewSonic VP2770 (($759)), ASUS PB278Q (($649)), and Dell UltraSharp U2713HM (($629)).


No. Yes. No. Yes.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> To tell the truth i rather want to spend money on a ton of new books i can read then a third video card have not bought a new book in months so have nothing to read


that's alot of books for price of a video card lol. you won't even have time to game.

i don't read so I don't get it to begin with


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that's alot of books for price of a video card lol. you won't even have time to game.
> 
> i don't read so I don't get it to begin with


I can read up to 100 pages in an hour or more depens on the text size and the book size

My own record is a 1250 pages book in about 8 hours but had a massive headache after that


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Hey everyone. I was trying to make a final choice on a 2560x1440 monitor. There are currently four I'm going to consider. SAMSUNG S27A850D (($799)), ViewSonic VP2770 (($759)), ASUS PB278Q (($649)), and Dell UltraSharp U2713HM (($629 if i order it right from Dell with a coupon)). I don't want to go over $800 on my purchase and care to consider any of the Korean monitors such as Catleap.
> 
> I use my computer for gaming and watching blu ray movies. ((Including using my PS3 from time to time.)) One of the biggest factors for me in a monitor is good realistic color. If a monitor has over saturated it really bothers me. The next thing I'd like is for there to be a good warranty so if something is wrong when I get my monitor I can have it replaced. This is why I won't consider any of the Catleap and such monitors.
> 
> The one monitor I'm wary of on my list is the ASUS PB278Q. I'm worried I might be sensitive to the PWM flicker. So any opinions on that would be appreciated.


I would say go with dell u2713hm cause if you do get a bad one or even one stuck or dead pixel they will exchange it for you as many times as you want and you get 3 year warranty. Plus its cheaper then ViewSonic VP2770. Or you can go with ViewSonic VP2770 but i don't know much about that one. I only have the dell u2713hm and am very happy with it. The only thing with my ones are that in black screen only you can some time see the yellow glow on the left side. But if you move you head its gone. It doesn't bother me. Cause i hardly have a black only screen. Out of the box the dell u2713hm has very good colors but if you want to get the best out of the color. You will need to buy a good color calibration software


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> The only thing with my ones are that in black screen only you can some time see the yellow glow on the left side. But if you move you head its gone.


Fortunately that is IPS glow and not bleed. Bleed doesn't move as you move. You should also be able to spot a faint blue/grey/silver glow on the bottom right corner.

It was a bit odd at first coming from a VA, but the other benefits of IPS more than make up for it.


----------



## jassilamba

IPS screens are one of those things that you have to see it to believe it along with the high resolution. You can read all the reviews you want but if you are lucky enough to have store that stocks IPS screens and has them on display go pay them a visit. Even if its just a 1080P screen you can at least get an idea of how IPS screens look different (if this is going to be your first IPS display purchase)

I got my monitor from micro center, and they have dell and asus 1440p IPS panels in stock. I personally am NOT a fan of the anti glare coating on the dells so I went with the Auria and I will be honest I'm totally happy with it for what I use it for. If I was typing long documents at home like I do at work I would have picked the dells as thats what I use at work. I do like the anti glare for reading and typing.

Also remember get what you like and what you want (has to be in budget).


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Fortunately that is IPS glow and not bleed. Bleed doesn't move as you move. You should also be able to spot a faint blue/grey/silver glow on the bottom right corner.
> 
> It was a bit odd at first coming from a VA, but the other benefits of IPS more than make up for it.


Should i be worried about the ips glow and exchange it or just keep it as it is


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Should i be worried about the ips glow and exchange it or just keep it as it is


IPS glow is inherent to the technology thus every IPS (and PLS, very similar tech) panel has it. So if everything else is good, definitely keep it.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I got my monitor from micro center, and they have dell and asus 1440p IPS panels in stock. I personally am NOT a fan of the anti glare coating on the dells so I went with the Auria


I prefer glossy screens then anti glare but after i got these displays i kind of like them. It does not have the old anti glare coating that the u2711 had. That was some crazy anti glare coating on them


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> IPS glow is inherent to the technology thus every IPS (and PLS, very similar tech) panel has it. So if everything else is good, definitely keep it.


Thanks. You got be worried for a sec or two lol


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You also need to be aware that some Asus PB278Q has problems with backlight bleed and the one i have has a single dead pixel other then that i love my Asus PB278Q it is by far the best monitor i have seen


Is it light bleed or IPS glow? The monitor I have has some IPS glow in the lower left corner of the screen. It's noticeable in really dark games but, I've gotten used to such a thing. And it doesn't honestly bother me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> No. Yes. No. Yes.


What? Cool! What? Cool!

Any particular reason you say that? Though I think from what I've read today the Viewsonic and Dell seem to be what is recommended. Still curious what you're reasons are.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> I would say go with dell u2713hm cause *if you do get a bad one or even one stuck or dead pixel they will exchange it for you as many times as you want and you get 3 year warranty*. Plus its cheaper then ViewSonic VP2770. Or you can go with ViewSonic VP2770 but i don't know much about that one. I only have the dell u2713hm and am very happy with it. The only thing with my ones are that in black screen only you can some time see the yellow glow on the left side. But if you move you head its gone. It doesn't bother me. Cause i hardly have a black only screen. Out of the box the dell u2713hm has very good colors but if you want to get the best out of the color. You will need to buy a good color calibration software


This is what makes me really want the Dell. Peace of mind is always something I like when buying something expensive. But, from what I've read it seems the Viewsonic VP2770 is better with color. But, reviews of read of the Dell u2713HM are also very positive. So long as the colors are on par or better than my current monitor I'd likely be very happy.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Is it light bleed or IPS glow? The monitor I have has some IPS glow in the lower left corner of the screen. It's noticeable in really dark games but, I've gotten used to such a thing. And it doesn't honestly bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Cool! What? Cool!
> 
> Any particular reason you say that? Though I think from what I've read today the Viewsonic and Dell seem to be what is recommended. Still curious what you're reasons are.
> This is what makes me really want the Dell. Peace of mind is always something I like when buying something expensive. But, from what I've read it seems the Viewsonic VP2770 is better with color. But, reviews of read of the Dell u2713HM are also very positive. So long as the colors are on par or better than my current monitor I'd likely be very happy.


Its light bleed


----------



## General121

I'd say the Asus is the best option. The ViewSonic isn't the greatest due to price and 12ms response time. Thats awful.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Once you leave a 60 Hz 1080p monitor up to one large 120 Hz 1080p or 2560x1440 display for gaming. You'd rather have one really good display over a comparably priced 60 Hz 3 display surround IMO.


Thanks for this. I will contemplate.
Quote:


> On a side note. It's evident this club has been a watering hole for 1400p+ owners and great place for support. A credit to all of *Jardas* hard work and have all the confidence in the club new OP *jassilamba* taking over the club reins and appreciate his keeping it going.
> 
> Your PC Gaming moderator - ACHILLE5 - tagged the club [Official].


Awesome. Thanks man. I honestly love this thread. Great talk. I enjoy learning from these guys, rather than opening a whole new thread....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I was conflicted with the same thing. I bought a single 1440p crossover first, and it was a week later I bought two more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and two 670 4gbs. At the time they were cheaper than dell/asus 1080p ips panels. I was not interested in TN panels for surround even knowing you can get them incredibly cheap! I wanted ips.
> 
> Now those 1080p ips panels have come down in price a little bit and 1440p koreans have gone up. I will say this. I'll never go back to 1080p ....ever...for pc that is. I still have a 1080p home theater projector for 360/ps3/wii u/720/ps4 etc. but 1080 is the only choice there


I need to do some solid research on TN vs IPS...

Well, for now it is budget. I will likely just go with the 1440p monitor and use my ASUS 236H as a side monitor. Then a while down the road get a kick butt GPU to power the 1440p to Max 60fps for BF4. Honestly though, anything past Low's is JUST icing on the cake.


----------



## ChronoBodi

For the 1440p list, can u have both the Titan and 7970 in there? I do have two separate rigs with their own gpu, just the Titan is not listed. A small note, that's all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> What? Cool! What? Cool!
> Any particular reason you say that? Though I think from what I've read today the Viewsonic and Dell seem to be what is recommended. Still curious what you're reasons are.


The Asus is know to have iffy quality control. Many, many posts about having to go through 3+ RMAs to get one with minimal issues. Just check here, [H], Amazon etc...

The Samsung uses the same PLS panel and while it has much less of a problem with QC, it still seems to be somewhat of an issue. That's not saying much though as all displays, 27" or otherwise, are something of a gamble when it comes to getting one with no issues.

The Dell is is an all around good deal and presuming they've solved the buzzing and cross hatching issues (I've not seen any recent talk about these so I'm guessing they have), it's an easy recommendation.

The Viewsonic is a bit of a markup over the Dell, but it does have the least latency (input delay + half average pixel response) of them all at 12.4ms as measured by prad.de.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I'd say the Asus is the best option. The ViewSonic isn't the greatest due to price and 12ms response time. Thats awful.


12.4ms *latency*. 7.2ms input delay + 5.2ms half average pixel response time. It's the fastest of the name brand 27" 2560x1440 displays that have scalers (the cause of most of the input delay). Most of the others are in the high 20ms range.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> For the 1440p list, can u have both the Titan and 7970 in there? I do have two separate rigs with their own gpu, just the Titan is not listed. A small note, that's all.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


OP updated, enjoy the beast.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What happen to iARDAs ?


----------



## Thetbrett

Guys, the Asus is a PLS screen, not IPS.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What happen to iARDAs ?


Traded his Harley for a VW.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What happen to iARDAs ?


Life got in the way so he is not as much online as he used to be


----------



## Anoxy

Could somebody suggest a good adjustable mount arm for my Dell U2713HM? I originally got this one off Amazon, and while the quality is great, I guess my monitor is too heavy.

I'd prefer something similar pricewise (~$50) and formwise.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Could somebody suggest a good adjustable mount arm for my Dell U2713HM? I originally got this one off Amazon, and while the quality is great, I guess my monitor is too heavy.
> 
> I'd prefer something similar pricewise (~$50) and formwise.


Ergotron, though they start at $70 and go up quickly from there. 27's aren't light (at least as far as arms are concerned, way lighter than CRTs obviously).


----------



## krown

I don't know if this is the right thread to post it in, but I was reading on another forum that people were able to change the aspect ratio on their 1440p monitors to 21:9 (2560x1080). Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah I think this monitor is a hair over 22lbs. and the one I got from Amazon said "up to 22lbs," which really means absolute maximum lol


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> I don't know if this is the right thread to post it in, but I was reading on another forum that people were able to change the aspect ratio on their 1440p monitors to 21:9 (2560x1080). Anyone know how to do this?


One of us! One of us!

Go into Nvidia control panel and set a custom resolution. Display > Change resolution > Customize > Create Custom Resolution > Set Vertical Lines to 1080.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah I think this monitor is a hair over 22lbs. and the one I got from Amazon said "up to 22lbs," which really means absolute maximum lol


Apparently it's only 12.5 lbs without the stand, that's a bit of a shocker. Seriously though, rated weights on VESA arms are almost 100% bogus. Basically you want to get the beefiest arm that fits your budget.

Though the stand you linked has great reviews, so I'm wondering if maybe there was a nut/screw that needed further tightening to lock the height in place?


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> One of us! One of us!
> 
> Go into Nvidia control panel and set a custom resolution. Display > Change resolution > Customize


It says it will break my monitor, I'm assuming it wont ?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> It says it will break my monitor, I'm assuming it wont ?


You'll be fine. Just stick to the boxes on the top half, don't go messing around in the bottom half.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> You'll be fine. Just stick to the boxes on the top half, don't go messing around in the bottom half.


This is so awesome. On 120hz.net, one guy was trying 3459x1440, he says try these resolutions in multiples of 320. He mentioned something about supersamping the pixels. Can you guys clarify? Also, is this safe or will it damage my monitor in the long run.


----------



## Anoxy

What's the reason for changing the resolution like that?


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What's the reason for changing the resolution like that?


Fun









Also, with a larger aspect ration you can "see more" of the game. It's like watching a movie in widescreen.


----------



## Anoxy

But pixel count is a physical number....I understand lowering the aspect ratio, but increasing it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> This is so awesome. On 120hz.net, one guy was trying 3459x1440, he says try these resolutions in multiples of 320. He mentioned something about supersamping the pixels. Can you guys clarify? Also, is this safe or will it damage my monitor in the long run.


Totally safe. I run 3840x1620 all the time.







And it should be done in multiples of 54. 3456x1458 is the right ratio. It's actually 64:27 which reduces to 21.33:9. Though you can use any arbitrary ratio, but for an actual 2560x1080 panel multiples of 54 are needed to prevent letter/pillarboxing.

Here is the "original" and still most thorough downsampling guide: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325

Downsampling is essentially "less than whole multiple" supersampling. True driver based supersampling comes in 1x2, 2x1, 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4 variations. With downsampling you can go from 1.05 to 1.95. In my case at 3840x1620 I am using 1.5x downsampling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> But pixel count is a physical number....I understand lowering the aspect ratio, but increasing it doesn't make any sense.


Increasing aspect ratio widens the FOV, much like adding two additional monitors for Eyefinity or Surround does (but just not as much, that ends up being 48:9, vs 21:9). The issue is that raising it above the display's native ratio causes letterboxing. 21:9 on a 2560x1440 will cause 180 pixel black bars on the top and bottom. Crazy folk like me went and bought a native 2560x1080 29" display.


----------



## krown

So i changed my resolution to 2560x1080 and my desktop has widened and there are black borders on the top and bottom of my screen. I just loaded up bf3 and chose the option for 2560x1080. However, the aspect ratio doesn't appear to have changed or I guess is not that noticeable. Also, everything looks extremely compressed and like I am playing a console at 720p.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> So i changed my resolution to 2560x1080 and my desktop has widened and there are black borders on the top and bottom of my screen. I just loaded up bf3 and chose the option for 2560x1080. However, the aspect ratio doesn't appear to have changed or I guess is not that noticeable. *Also, everything looks extremely compressed* and like I am playing a console at 720p.


Welcome to 21:9


----------



## krown

I'll say one thing though, this has made me interested in the Dell U2913WM. I don't like triple monitors because of the bezels and the angling of the monitors. I would much rather have a large widescreen monitor to look at straight ahead.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Welcome to 21:9


would the solution be to just increase the monitor's horizontal resolution?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> would the solution be to just increase the monitor's horizontal resolution?


Is the image letterboxed or still filling the entire screen? If it is still filling the whole screen, you need to set GPU scaling to aspect ratio in the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Welcome to 21:9


If by compressed you mean everything is smaller, that is true the same way everything is smaller watching a 2.35:1 movie on a 16:9 TV vs watching a pan and scan 16:9 version of it. But who likes pan and scan?


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Is the image letterboxed or still filling the entire screen? If it is still filling the whole screen, you need to set GPU scaling to aspect ratio in the Nvidia control panel.


The desktop is letterboxed, but when I load up BF3 it fills up the entire screen. Is gpu scaling under "adjust desktop size and position" ? If so, it's already set to aspect ration; should I tick off "override the scaling mode set by game and programs"


----------



## zinfinion

Also make sure your display isn't trying to interfere with its own scaling.




This is what 2560x1080 should look like on a 2560x1440 screen. Top is 16:9, bottom is 21:9. Notice that nothing is stretched or compressed (yes, things are smaller and composed of less pixels, but 3414x1440 displays don't exist). Things also get smaller in any game that has an adjustable FOV, so it's the same difference.

The issue that causes confusion in this thread is everyone is 'oh noes 21:9 chops the top and bottom of my 27" display off,' when in actuality a 29" 21:9 display should be compared to extending a 23" 1080p display 6 inches wider. Because physically, that's exactly what it is.

That said, I am all for more vertical lines, and if a 3414x1440 display existed I don't think many people would have an issue with that.


----------



## krown

Alright, thanks a lot. Gonna give this a try. I'm assuming that it would be better to get a the dell 29XX if you want to game at 21:9 rather than change the resolution on a 1440p monitor. I can't wait till we get 4k+ monitors.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Alright, thanks a lot. Gonna give this a try. I'm assuming that it would be better to get a the dell 29XX if you want to game at 21:9 rather than change the resolution on a 1440p monitor. I can't wait till we get 4k+ monitors.


Depends on how well you tolerate letterboxing. At least try it for a bit to see if you prefer it over 16:9. I ran 1920x810 for a while on my 24" to get a feel for it. Also, some games don't like the ultrawide resolution, so those titles will be played at 1920x1080 with pillarboxing. I haven't run into more than a handful so far, but they are definitely out there.

OH SNAP! You bequeathed me with my second flame.







Presumably anyhow.


----------



## krown

Alright it's working and its badass. It even affects audio positioning in BF3. I don't know why I'm only hearing about this now.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Depends on how well you tolerate letterboxing. At least try it for a bit to see if you prefer it over 16:9. I ran 1920x810 for a while on my 24" to get a feel for it. Also, some games don't like the ultrawide resolution, so those titles will be played at 1920x1080 with pillarboxing. I haven't run into more than a handful so far, but they are definitely out there.


I definitely prefer this over 16:9, but it's good enough on my monitor. I kinda get the best of both worlds since I don't mind the letterboxing.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> I definitely prefer this over 16:9, but it's good enough on my monitor. I kinda get the best of both worlds since I don't mind the letterboxing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Alright it's working and its badass. It even affects audio positioning in BF3. I don't know why I'm only hearing about this now.










/me adds another convert to the list.


----------



## krown

'Gratz on the second flame, well deserved


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> 'Gratz on the second flame, well deserved










Be sure to pop by the *screen shot thread*, besides me a few others post 21:9 shots. It's a bit creepy in there at the moment but that should hopefully clear up soon.


----------



## krown

I love this aspect ratio, it feels really cinematic. Out of curiosity, is this widest aspect ratio you would want to go? or is there even more? I'm thinking in BF3 having more peripheral vision would be a huge bonus.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to pop by the *screen shot thread*, besides me a few others post 21:9 shots. It's a bit creepy in there at the moment but that should hopefully clear up soon.


Will do....eventually, this is too much fun, it gives me a reason to replay all my games over again.


----------



## Anoxy

Kinda wanna try this out now. Anybody know how I do it with AMD utilities?


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Could somebody suggest a good adjustable mount arm for my Dell U2713HM? I originally got this one off Amazon, and while the quality is great, I guess my monitor is too heavy.
> 
> I'd prefer something similar pricewise (~$50) and formwise.


Heavy monitors --> less options.
Maybe try hunting for some used Humanscale M8? (M2 could be to weak)
Got one for my U3011, decent design, fully adjustable, no gas cylinders and I cannot imagine how could I possibly break this thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> In a month that 3570k and single 7970 will feel totally obsolete and you'll be up at 2 AM looking at monitors for a quadruple monitor setup. You'll be looking around your room for anything to sell and pretty soon all you'll have is a desk, a bed, and your rig.
> 
> ...At least that's what happened to me.


I've ditched my bed, because computer desk + chair asked for demanded more room space.
Sleeping just on a mattress isn't that bad actually.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> I love this aspect ratio, it feels really cinematic. Out of curiosity, is this widest aspect ratio you would want to go? or is there even more? I'm thinking in BF3 having more peripheral vision would be a huge bonus.


27:9 would probably be the sweet spot. With Eyefinity/Surround at 48:9 a lot of games exhibit fisheye and stretching on the outer screens. Some games like Hitman Absolution handle it quite well though, so it's really down to developers caring or not. Ben-Hur was 24.84:9 so maybe just go with that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Will do....eventually, this is too much fun, it gives me a reason to replay all my games over again.


I held off on so many games while I was waffling back and forth over getting this display. It's only an extra 16% on each side but the difference is just a blast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Kinda wanna try this out now. Anybody know how I do it with AMD utilities?


If the CCC or whatever it is these days cant create a custom resolution, try this:

http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU

It might work. I can't promise anything but that should be capable of doing it. Just be super careful.


----------



## krown

what resolution would be at 27:9/24:9, that's of course with a single 1440p monitor right?


----------



## Azefore

Well finished Bioshock Infinite and ending was amazing, figured I'd post screens, only one I find isn't spoiling in one way so I'll hide the others.
The subtleties in this game towards the end and what you make sense of from the beginning once you experience the ending are just epic











9 other images below ^^


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> what resolution would be at 27:9/24:9, that's of course with a single 1440p monitor right?


27:9 2560x854
24:9 2560x960

To get the resolution for a 2560 wide screen, divide 2560 by the left hand number then multiply by the right hand number (in this case, 9) and that will give you the vertical lines.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> If by compressed you mean everything is smaller, that is true the same way everything is smaller watching a 2.35:1 movie on a 16:9 TV vs watching a pan and scan 16:9 version of it. But who likes pan and scan?


Compressed, as in coming from a 27" 1440p monitor to get the same vertical resolution you would need some huge monstrosity.

But I also don't run triple 1440s for the same reason (size). I can 100% understand 21:9 for movies, but it still felt awkward and the LOD felt super wrong (probably because our eyes don't replicate images flatly, but rather radially outward) for games. Again, thats just me and to each their own.


----------



## Konkulf

Went ahead and ordered a Dell U2713HM yesterday, kind of excited, seeing as I've never tried anything beyond 1080p!
Is the difference really that big?

Too bad the site I bought it from ain't sending out their stuff during easter *sigh*.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Went ahead and ordered a Dell U2713HM yesterday, kind of excited, seeing as I've never tried anything beyond 1080p!
> Is the difference really that big?
> 
> Too bad the site I bought it from ain't sending out their stuff during easter *sigh*.


I doubt many computer stores world wide would ship anything during easter holidays, here in Spain stores won't ship anything until Monday or Tuesday.

The difference is huge, I had a blast when I moved from 1080p to my U2711, you'll love it!


----------



## Konkulf

Phew, good to hear.

Guess I'll just have to hope that my 680 will be able to cope with all o' dem pixels


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Compressed, as in coming from a 27" 1440p monitor to get the same vertical resolution you would need some huge monstrosity.
> 
> But I also don't run triple 1440s for the same reason (size). I can 100% understand 21:9 for movies, but it still felt awkward and the LOD felt super wrong (probably because our eyes don't replicate images flatly, but rather radially outward) for games. Again, thats just me and to each their own.


I know exactly where you are coming from, and I agree that the 1080 vertical lines on the 29" displays is a total deal breaker for a lot of people that have moved to 1440p, not to mention the decreased density compared to the 27". I personally couldn't handle the .23mm pitch on the 1440s when doing stuff on the desktop, and a 30" 1600p was out of the question, and there was no point in another 23" or 24" 1920x1080 (or 1200) display, so I figured go crazy with the 21:9.









And as for the density, once we get fully pixel independent scaling in OSes and programs I'll be fine with denser displays. My Nexus 7 is .11mm and it makes a perfect accessory display at the same viewing distance. But right now I don't see desktop displays getting much denser or increasing in resolution any time soon, unfortunately.

And yeah, a 21:9 3414x1440 .23mm pixel pitch display would be about 29" x 14" including the bezels. My 2560x1080 .27mm pitch is 27.5" x 12.5".


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Hey everyone. I was trying to make a final choice on a 2560x1440 monitor. There are currently four I'm going to consider. SAMSUNG S27A850D (($799)), ViewSonic VP2770 (($759)), ASUS PB278Q (($649)), and Dell UltraSharp U2713HM (($629 if i order it right from Dell with a coupon)). I don't want to go over $800 on my purchase and care to consider any of the Korean monitors such as Catleap.
> 
> I use my computer for gaming and watching blu ray movies. ((Including using my PS3 from time to time.)) One of the biggest factors for me in a monitor is good realistic color. If a monitor has over saturated it really bothers me. The next thing I'd like is for there to be a good warranty so if something is wrong when I get my monitor I can have it replaced. This is why I won't consider any of the Catleap and such monitors.
> 
> The one monitor I'm wary of on my list is the ASUS PB278Q. I'm worried I might be sensitive to the PWM flicker. So any opinions on that would be appreciated.


I looked at the same monitors myself just recently. S27A850D, VP2770, PB278Q, & U2713HM.

PWM flickering: I went to a local retail store to see for myself if I could see PWM flickering on the PB278Q before I made a purchase. I nor my other family members did not see any flickering. I feel PWM flickering effects a very small minority of people who experience this and I could understand for those who do see flickering it would be unacceptable. It was a non-issue for me when deciding between these monitors. Either you see it or you never will and the PWM back lighting isn't an issue nor degrades the performance of the monitor.

Quality Assurance: Each monitor has their own issues and quality assurance problems. Albeit some have more qaulity issues than others but If you think about it, which ever monitor you decide on, you will return if there is an issue regardless until it's worthy. So I wouldn't focus on IF one has a worse or better track record. Why box yourself out of possibly a good monitor that might suit you better because it has better quality assurance and still might come to you defective regardless.

MenacingTuba did some testing on three of the above monitors for contrast, gamma, & color among others in this *POST*.
Quote:


> *Contrast*
> PB278Q>VP2770>S27A850D
> *Gamma*
> VP2770>PB278Q>>S27A850D
> *Color Temperature*
> S27A850D>VP2770>PB278Q


Very hard decision when all these monitors are all so worthy. Each have some things they do better than others but IMO none excelled at everything. My suggestion is to do Google searches on reviews for all the monitors. Read, read, read, and one will stick out at you. It took me two weeks of almost 24/7 homework to make my choice. I over thought it through with non-existent issues at first.

For me in the end it was between the U2713HM and PB278Q. The U2713HM was more expensive, comes with 2xUSB 3.0 ports, had better color range. The PB278Q dosen't have USB ports but came with every connector the monitor offers and those cords add up to the value of this monitor if you have to buy any of them.

The Viewsonic VP2770 is an excellent monitor from what I read in reviews. It has a slower response time than any of the monitors in specs but I guess it's very modest as it does better than specs listed in real world use. For me the V2770 price was was ultimately too much to justify since I'm not using my monitor for professional graphic design, Auto CAD, etc. where this monitor excels. I was more focused like you on gaming and watching blu-ray moves with main focus on gaming and watching movies secondary with no professional use.

I ended up choosing the ASUS PB278Q. Turns out I have one dark pixel on the entire monitor. As for back light bleed at 30% brightness is near perfect. 100% brightness does show back light bleeding. I set my display to 27% brightness all the time anyway. I posted my results *HERE* if you'd like to take a look. _Still waiting on some OCN feedback on that actually._

IMO the PB278Q excelled in gaming where it counted most to me. Love the 'trace free' ASUS offers which takes care of over shoot and most of the motion blur which is eliminated, yielding a smooth and sharp image.


----------



## MKHunt

If it ain't broke, throw more GPU at it til it is.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Phew, good to hear.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to hope that my 680 will be able to cope with all o' dem pixels


It is noticeable in terms of screen real estate,but not as much when gaming (at least to my eyes). But to be honest, it wasn't as big as a jump as I imagined. 720-1080 was a huge leap for me, everything looked super crisp and sharp. 1080 to 1440p was not as momentous, but it is still great especially the IPS tech. I still love it, but never get yourself too hyped up lol.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> PWM flickering:I nor my other family members did not see any flickering. I feel PWM flickering effects a very small minority of people who experience this and I could understand for those who do see flickering it would be unacceptable.


PWM flicker can't be seen even by the majority of individuals that are affected by it...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> If it ain't broke, throw more GPU at it til it is.


LOL

Reminds me of this quote

If you mess with a thing long enough, it'll break.

Or this one

It is impossible to make anything foolproof because fools are so ingenious


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> PWM flicker can't be seen even by the majority of individuals that are affected by it...


Oh I see what you mean. Even though it can't be seen it might cause a headache. Thank you for clearing that up.

I can safely say it dosent effect me. As I've put many straight hours on this monitor. Slept four hours last night just to game. Had to quietly crawl into bed. LOL.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Traded his Harley for a VW.


depending on what VW it could be awesome.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> I don't know if this is the right thread to post it in, but I was reading on another forum that people were able to change the aspect ratio on their 1440p monitors to 21:9 (2560x1080). Anyone know how to do this?


My biggest thing is how I can play. I want it to look like butter but also be optimal for my gaming, which atm is run n gun with smarts.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> My biggest thing is how I can play. I want it to look like butter but also be optimal for my gaming, which atm is run n gun with smarts.


I forgot to benchmark my frames, but from my playthroughs so far there haven't been any noticeable hits in framerate. I'd imagine, since most of the monitor is letterboxed there are less pixels to generate so your frames may actually go up.


----------



## Jordan32

Okay I need help deciding on which monitor to get.. main purpose will be using a bit of everything.. Mostly gaming and movies.

at the moment I have a http://uk.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VK222H/

I have been looking at the Crossover 27Q.. just wondering if there would be huge difference in quality compared to my current monitor..

Any recommendations for under $500 ?


----------



## Anoxy

Under 500? Get the Crossover. There isn't anything else in that price range.

As far as quality...it will be a massive jump from your current monitor.


----------



## kuruptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> Also make sure your display isn't trying to interfere with its own scaling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what 2560x1080 should look like on a 2560x1440 screen. Top is 16:9, bottom is 21:9. Notice that nothing is stretched or compressed (yes, things are smaller and composed of less pixels, but 3414x1440 displays don't exist). Things also get smaller in any game that has an adjustable FOV, so it's the same difference.
> 
> The issue that causes confusion in this thread is everyone is 'oh noes 21:9 chops the top and bottom of my 27" display off,' when in actuality a 29" 21:9 display should be compared to extending a 23" 1080p display 6 inches wider. Because physically, that's exactly what it is.
> 
> That said, I am all for more vertical lines, and if a 3414x1440 display existed I don't think many people would have an issue with that.


WOW thanks for this I just did this tried it out and it is working amazing. COD Black Ops 2 looked just wrong then I tried this and it looks good.

There is extra black screen on top and bottom but I suppose thats normal?


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> WOW thanks for this I just did this tried it out and it is working amazing. COD Black Ops 2 looked just wrong then I tried this and it looks good.
> 
> There is extra black screen on top and bottom but I suppose thats normal?


Yea, that is normal.


----------



## Anoxy

nevermind, i'm smoking crack. my gpu is bomb.com


----------



## AndroidVageta

Does a Sony FW900 count? It might be a CRT but surely the 2304 x 1440 counts, no?


----------



## Fulvin

I was looking at the Achieva Shimian QH270's and it appears that some of them have tempered glass panel while others come without. Now, i would totally want a one without the glass to avoid the possibility of potential dust as much as possible, but how can i tell the difference? Also, this monitor is glossy, right?

This particular monitor caught my attention for being relatively cheap and it has very sleek looking casing to it which appeals to me.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Oh I see what you mean. Even though it can't be seen it might cause a headache. Thank you for clearing that up.
> 
> I can safely say it dosent effect me. As I've put many straight hours on this monitor. Slept four hours last night just to game. Had to quietly crawl into bed. LOL.


I would imagine the only people who have problems with PWM are the same people that have a problem with 3D. A very small percentage. Unfortunately or them, they have a very small built in Vsync.


----------



## Thetbrett

I have a recommendation for anyone looking to go 1440p. Do it!! The leap was that good for me. I was at a mates house just an hour ago and he has a Benq 24 inch, and it looked rubbish @1080p after going with 1440p for a couple of weeks now.. He has a good system, easily able to do 1440p, and 1080p, just no..i could never go back. He is coming around tomorrow, on my advice, to have a look at my screen. i wager he will get my screen..the pb278Q will not let you down. I love it,,i really, really, really love it. All this talk above about bleeding etc...you will not notice it once gaming..get one now!!


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I looked at the same monitors myself just recently. S27A850D, VP2770, PB278Q, & U2713HM.
> 
> PWM flickering: I went to a local retail store to see for myself if I could see PWM flickering on the PB278Q before I made a purchase. I nor my other family members did not see any flickering. I feel PWM flickering effects a very small minority of people who experience this and I could understand for those who do see flickering it would be unacceptable. It was a non-issue for me when deciding between these monitors. Either you see it or you never will and the PWM back lighting isn't an issue nor degrades the performance of the monitor.
> 
> Quality Assurance: Each monitor has their own issues and quality assurance problems. Albeit some have more qaulity issues than others but If you think about it, which ever monitor you decide on, you will return if there is an issue regardless until it's worthy. So I wouldn't focus on IF one has a worse or better track record. Why box yourself out of possibly a good monitor that might suit you better because it has better quality assurance and still might come to you defective regardless.
> 
> MenacingTuba did some testing on three of the above monitors for contrast, gamma, & color among others in this *POST*.
> Very hard decision when all these monitors are all so worthy. Each have some things they do better than others but IMO none excelled at everything. My suggestion is to do Google searches on reviews for all the monitors. Read, read, read, and one will stick out at you. It took me two weeks of almost 24/7 homework to make my choice. I over thought it through with non-existent issues at first.
> 
> For me in the end it was between the U2713HM and PB278Q. The U2713HM was more expensive, comes with 2xUSB 3.0 ports, had better color range. The PB278Q dosen't have USB ports but came with every connector the monitor offers and those cords add up to the value of this monitor if you have to buy any of them.
> 
> The Viewsonic VP2770 is an excellent monitor from what I read in reviews. It has a slower response time than any of the monitors in specs but I guess it's very modest as it does better than specs listed in real world use. For me the V2770 price was was ultimately too much to justify since I'm not using my monitor for professional graphic design, Auto CAD, etc. where this monitor excels. I was more focused like you on gaming and watching blu-ray moves with main focus on gaming and watching movies secondary with no professional use.
> 
> I ended up choosing the ASUS PB278Q. Turns out I have one dark pixel on the entire monitor. As for back light bleed at 30% brightness is near perfect. 100% brightness does show back light bleeding. I set my display to 27% brightness all the time anyway. I posted my results *HERE* if you'd like to take a look. _Still waiting on some OCN feedback on that actually._
> 
> IMO the PB278Q excelled in gaming where it counted most to me. Love the 'trace free' ASUS offers which takes care of over shoot and most of the motion blur which is eliminated, yielding a smooth and sharp image.


Thanks for you're informative post. I think I'm in the same boat you were in as both the Dell and the ASUS seem to be the ones I keep looking at. I've read several reviews, including MenacingTuba's, and watched several video's on all of the monitors. As I've mentioned this weekend I could get the U2713HM for less than the PB278Q. But like you mentioned the ASUS has the trace free option that I don't believe the Dell offers. But in all honesty neither screams to me over the other. To me it feels like when I was trying to choose between the 2500K or 3570K for my PC build. Ultimately just choose the newer one. So I'm still just looking at reviews of both still.

By the way your screen looks pretty good in the pictures. Only noticed some glow on the upper right.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Thanks for you're informative post. I think I'm in the same boat you were in as both the Dell and the ASUS seem to be the ones I keep looking at. I've read several reviews, including MenacingTuba's, and watched several video's on all of the monitors. As I've mentioned this weekend I could get the U2713HM for less than the PB278Q. But like you mentioned the ASUS has the trace free option that I don't believe the Dell offers. But in all honesty neither screams to me over the other. To me it feels like when I was trying to choose between the 2500K or 3570K for my PC build. Ultimately just choose the newer one. So I'm still just looking at reviews of both still.
> 
> By the way your screen looks pretty good in the pictures. Only noticed some glow on the upper right.


The Asus is more of a gamble then the Dell the Asus PB278Q have or at least had some quality problem to start with if they are better now i dont know

Problems like backlight beed or like mine with dead pixels


----------



## Caz

I live close to two microcenters....thinking of just going the auria route.....


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Asus is more of a gamble then the Dell the Asus PB278Q have or at least had some quality problem to start with if they are better now i dont know
> 
> Problems like backlight beed or like mine with dead pixels


Right. The monitor I have has one stuck bright blue pixel. It goes away after the monitor heats up. Something like that does bug me. Though I've been spoiled up until this point as this is the first time I've had a monitor with that kind of problem. Light Bleed on this monitor was noticable at 100% brightness. But, I currently have it at 60% and it's pretty good considering.

BTW love the new profile picture.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I live close to two microcenters....thinking of just going the auria route.....


If I was living in USA, my choice would be either Auria or the Overlord. Preferebly Auria though. Living next to microcenter? go grab one buddy.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> BTW love the new profile picture.


The MSN-06S Sinanju?


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The MSN-06S Sinanju?


Yep.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Yep.


Do you know any of the Gundam series?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If I was living in USA, my choice would be either Auria or the Overlord. Preferebly Auria though. Living next to microcenter? go grab one buddy.


Its not exactly right next door. I live exactly 150miles between two microcenters.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If I was living in USA, my choice would be either Auria or the Overlord. Preferebly Auria though. Living next to microcenter? go grab one buddy.


do not listen to this guy, what would he know What you pay for is what you get..and are able to return..go Asus!


----------



## DOM.

whats the Tempered Glass for on these Korean screens ?

im stuck on a CROSSOVER 27QD-P Pivot $420 or ACHIEVA Shimian QH270 $390 with out glass, $400 with glass there all Perfect Pixel also


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you know any of the Gundam series?


The first series I was introduced into was Gundam Wing. Being the first I've seen I have a soft spot for it. Loved the Tallgeese. Definitely my favorite Mobile Suit. This series also has my favorite Gundam. The Epyon. Any Gundam that is purely Melee based and can kick most long ranged gundams asses wins alot of points in my book.

G Gundam was the next one I saw and I liked this one more than Wing. The idea of a Gundam Tournament was pretty cool. Master Gundam was always fun to watch in that series.

SEED Gundam I liked as a whole but, I HATED Kira. Anyone that's just naturally good at piloting a Gundam with no previous experience gets under my skin. No to mention he got out two exploding Gundams without a scratch really made my blood boil.

Currently watching Gundam 00. So far it's shaping up to be a good series. Seems like the Gundam Pilots aren't invincible like they are in the others. Which I like.

I only know of the Sinanju through playing the Gundam Dynasty Warrior games.

So. . .yes I've seen a few Gundam Series.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> The first series I was introduced into was Gundam Wing. Being the first I've seen I have a soft spot for it. Loved the Tallgeese. Definitely my favorite Mobile Suit. This series also has my favorite Gundam. The Epyon. Any Gundam that is purely Melee based and can kick most long ranged gundams asses wins alot of points in my book.
> 
> G Gundam was the next one I saw and I liked this one more than Wing. The idea of a Gundam Tournament was pretty cool. Master Gundam was always fun to watch in that series.
> 
> SEED Gundam I liked as a whole but, I HATED Kira. Anyone that's just naturally good at piloting a Gundam with no previous experience gets under my skin. No to mention he got out two exploding Gundams without a scratch really made my blood boil.
> 
> Currently watching Gundam 00. So far it's shaping up to be a good series. Seems like the Gundam Pilots aren't invincible like they are in the others. Which I like.
> 
> I only know of the Sinanju through playing the Gundam Dynasty Warrior games.
> 
> So. . .yes I've seen a few Gundam Series.


But you have not seen any of the UC timeline Gundam series whaaaaaaaat those are by far the best ones story wise

Skip Turn A Gundam its so boring it took me weeks to watch it

The RGZ-95 ReZEL mobile suit is badass and it can transform too

This is the pimped up version the RGZ-95C ReZEL Type-C (GR)


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> But you have not seen any of the UC timeline Gundam series *whaaaaaaaat* those are by far the best ones story wise
> 
> Skip Turn A Gundam its so boring it took me weeks to watch it
> 
> The RGZ-95 ReZEL is badass and it can transform
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol. There is still time. I can watch them for the first time still.

That thing is badass! I want one.









Would you be surprised if I said I liked Zaku's? Have a few model kits of them and might get a perfect grade one day.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Lol. There is still time. I can watch them for the first time still.
> 
> That thing is badass! I want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be surprised if I said I liked Zaku's? Have a few model kits of them and might get a perfect grade one day.


I only found out about Gundam a few years whish i have known about Gundam as a kid have built more plane model kits then i care to remember

Anyway if you want to watch the UC Gundam series watch them in timeline order not year they where made order i did that and i got very confused

http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/Universal_Century

My favorite has to be the MSZ-006 Zeta Gundam from the Mobile Suit Gundam Zeta that one is older then i am lol

MSZ-006 Zeta Gundam


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I only found out about Gundam a few years whish i have known about Gundam as a kid have built more plane model kits then i care to remember
> 
> Anyway if you want to watch the UC Gundam series watch them in timeline order not year they where made order i did that and i got very confused
> 
> http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/Universal_Century
> 
> My favorite has to be the MSZ-006 Zeta Gundam from the Mobile Suit Gundam Zeta that one is older then i am lol
> 
> MSZ-006 Zeta Gundam
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll be sure to do so. Since you seem just flat out flabbergasted I haven' seen them.

I recognize this guy from the Games. Funny how both our favorite gundams transform. lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I'll be sure to do so. Since you seem just flat out flabbergasted I haven' seen them.
> 
> I recognize this guy from the Games. Funny how both our favorite gundams transform. lol


The ReZEL stands for Refined Gundam Zeta and is a mass production version of the first Zeta Gundam

Gundam Unicorn is the newest Gundam its OVA that has been runnig since 2010 and all of all 7 episodes only one has not be aired yet

It takes place in UC.96 17 years after the one year war and 9 and 8 years after the Gryps Conflict/First Neo Zeon War and 3 years after the Second Neo Zeon War

All Unicorn mobile suits


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The ReZEL stands for Refined Gundam Zeta and is a mass production version of the first Zeta Gundam
> 
> Gundam Unicorn is the newest Gundam its OVA that has been runnig since 2010 and all of all 7 episodes only one has not be aired yet
> 
> It takes place in UC.96 17 years after the one year war and 9 and 8 years after the Gryps Conflict/First Neo Zeon War and 3 years after the Second Neo Zeon War
> 
> All Unicorn mobile suits
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. Gundam Unicorn looks awesome. Think I better hurry up on a 2560x1440 monitor so I can watch these a better monitor.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Wow. Gundam Unicorn looks awesome. Think I better hurry up on a 2560x1440 monitor so I can watch these a better monitor.


Thats a very good excuse for buying a 1440P monitor yeah i need to watch Mobile Suits trash each other in better colors he he


----------



## GEEKICON

I must say i like all gundam series. Forgot which one i hated. Any way back to the topic. Terreos get the dell u2713hm am sure your gonna love it. Am thinking of getting my 3rd one


----------



## GEEKICON

Last night i was thinking about getting the Samsung MD230X3 looks so nice with the thin bezel. But it's only 1080p. Plus it will be less taxing then running 3x 1440p


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> I must say i like all gundam series. Forgot which one i hated. Any way back to the topic. *Terreos get the dell u2713hm am sure your gonna love it. Am thinking of getting my 3rd one*


A third one?! Please tell me you game on those.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> A third one?! Please tell me you game on those.


Well at the moment i only have two dell u2713hm and i watch 1080p movies on mine and also did watch timescapes that is in 1440p which looks awesome. I also watch a lot of anime online and in 720p and 1080p which looks very good. I do game on mine. Hear is a proof that i have two dell u2713hm. Sorry my rooms a bit messy at the moment lol


----------



## GEEKICON

If you like to know anything about the dell u2713hm let me know


----------



## Terreos

Well I'm curious on what your rig setup is. I only have a single 2GB 670 ftw. Though I'm curious if I'll have to upgrade to the 4GB model in sli or if sli the one I have now will be good.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Well I'm curious on what your rig setup is. I only have a single 2GB 670 ftw. Though I'm curious if I'll have to upgrade to the 4GB model in sli or if sli the one I have now will be good.


Best thing wait for new cards to come out rather then selling your gtx 670 2gb now and buying the 4gb version. I have one gtx 670 ftw 4gb card. Was gonna get another one but am holding out for the new cards to come out then make my choice what to do. 4gb are only use full if you play games with mods. Also some games go over 2gb on a 1440p. If i remember correctly it was max pain 3 and bf3 and probably was other games too. Am sure someone hear can tell you if there are other games that go over 2gb. You should be ok for now until new cards come out


----------



## Terreos

Guess that's what I'll do then. That'll give me some time to save up money after buying my monitor. I'll just cut back on the AA and AF settings.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Guess that's what I'll do then. That'll give me some time to save up money after buying my monitor. I'll just cut back on the AA and AF settings.


That's a very wise choice. Plus you dont really need aa on a 1440p monitor i hardly use it. And it still looks amazing


----------



## Terreos

I honestly notice very little at 1080p. Either my eyes are that bad or I'm just not that observant. What games do you play and how's motion blur on the u2713hm? Honestly trying to think of questions for you but, I've read reviews to death so I have a pretty good idea of what to expect.


----------



## Arizonian

Currently at 1440p 2GB VRAM is more than enough.

GPU prowess can over come VRAM limits to some point at this resolution.

To answer your question you have to ask yourself..... the question on everyone's mind.... How much VRAM is enough this year and how much VRAM will be required in gaming next year or beyond? If you change GPU's once a year then 2GB is great right now. If your not planning on upgrading and keeping your card a couple of years or more then get more VRAM up front even if you don't need it to cover yourself later.


----------



## Terreos

I originally wasn't going to go with 1440p when I was building my system. So I went with the 2GB model. I figured I'd be happy for atleast two years. Turns out I changed my mind. I have seen setups using my exact card in sli on 1440p monitors doing well. But, like you said I'm curious if future cards will need it. So I'll just try it without aa and af on see where I'll need to go from there.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Can anyone else downsample at this high of a res? If I try setting up a custom resolution at say 3200x1800 at anything over 50hz I get a pop up saying that it isn't supported by my display. I can't do 3140x2160 at anything over 45hz. Yet I can do 2560x1440 at 120hz just fine.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Can anyone else downsample at this high of a res? If I try setting up a custom resolution at say 3200x1800 at anything over 50hz I get a pop up saying that it isn't supported by my display. I can't do 3140x2160 at anything over 45hz. Yet I can do 2560x1440 at 120hz just fine.


AFAIK AMD cards rely on the display to do the scaling, while Nvidia cards scale on the GPU and then send a native resolution signal. So even when downsampling from 3840x2160 only a 2560x1440 signal is being sent.

Your best bet would be to peruse this topic: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=366244

From what little skimming I did, it seems as though it's not really possible to get super high resolutions at 60Hz.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Oh, I haven't updated my system specs. I went green.

I know that its putting out a 2560x1440 signal. Its just a nice option for games that don't support any forms of real aa like Bioshock Infinite.

Edit: There is some good info in that thread, thanks.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Oh, I haven't updated my system specs. I went green.
> 
> I know that its putting out a 2560x1440 signal. Its just a nice option for games that don't support any forms of real aa like Bioshock Infinite.


That changes _everything_.









Here is the de facto guide: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325

The most important bit is increasing total horizontal pixels (and reducing total vertical pixels as far as possible) until you get the pixel clock to the interface limit. 270MHz for DP 1.1, 340MHz for HDMI 1.3 and ~500MHz for dual DVI.

As far as 3840x2160 goes, I know it's possible on 1920x1080 displays, not entirely certain if a 2560x1440 display can pull it off. Basically the smaller the display, the more head room for downsampling.


----------



## stolid

You can add me to the club now. Here's a picture of my Monoprice monitor:



The stand sucks a little bit, and the lack of scaler is mildly annoying sometimes, but other than that I love it. I have zero bad pixels, and I haven't noticed any backlight bleed (at a reasonable brightness level anyway - I find super high brightness rather blinding). I'm still using crossfire 5770s in Windows 7 - they're more than sufficient for Source games and such. I mostly got it for the resolution, and not gaming.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I honestly notice very little at 1080p. Either my eyes are that bad or I'm just not that observant. What games do you play and how's motion blur on the u2713hm? Honestly trying to think of questions for you but, I've read reviews to death so I have a pretty good idea of what to expect.


There are some people who cant tell the difference between 1080p to 1440p. I have a friend who cant tell the difference. But i didn't do a side by side since i have my 1080p tv downstairs and the 1440p is up stairs. I mainly play 3rd person games like. Sleeping dogs,gta,max payne 3 etc. But i play some fps like crysis 1,2,3,bf3 but my all time favorite game so far is skyrim with mods it reminds me of movies like willow, lord of the rings. I use to be a console gamer before so even at 30fps i cant some time tell the difference because i have been gaming on a console since the days of amiga to the resent ps3 to xbox 360 and i will go out and buy a sony,microsoft,nindendo console. But from now on i play all the mufti plat games on pc and only play exclusive ps3,xbox 360 games on console. I cant tell if there are any monition blur or its just my eyes are not that good to notice it


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> There are some people who cant tell the difference between 1080p to 1440p. I have a friend who cant tell the difference. But i didn't do a side by side since i have my 1080p tv downstairs and the 1440p is up stairs. I mainly play 3rd person games like. Sleeping dogs,gta,max payne 3 etc. But i play some fps like crysis 1,2,3,bf3 but my all time favorite game so far is skyrim with mods it reminds me of movies like willow, lord of the rings. I use to be a console gamer before so even at 30fps i cant some time tell the difference because i have been gaming on a console since the days of amiga to the resent ps3 to xbox 360 and i will go out and buy a sony,microsoft,nindendo console. But from now on i play all the mufti plat games on pc and only play exclusive ps3,xbox 360 games on console. I cant tell if there are any monition blur or its just my eyes are not that good to notice it


One last question. Can you use the usb ports for peripherals such as keyboards and mice? or is it just for charging?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> That changes _everything_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the de facto guide: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325
> 
> The most important bit is increasing total horizontal pixels (and reducing total vertical pixels as far as possible) until you get the pixel clock to the interface limit. 270MHz for DP 1.1, 340MHz for HDMI 1.3 and ~500MHz for dual DVI.
> 
> As far as 3840x2160 goes, I know it's possible on 1920x1080 displays, not entirely certain if a 2560x1440 display can pull it off. Basically the smaller the display, the more head room for downsampling.


Playing with the pixel settings got me to 59hz at 3200x1800.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> One last question. Can you use the usb ports for peripherals such as keyboards and mice? or is it just for charging?


Give me a few minutes. As i have not once used it at all since i have a usb extension


----------



## Anoxy

Do you guys have backlight bleeding at all on your Dell U2713HMs? I'm on my second one and it has some white light bleeding in the bottom right corner, and a yellowish flow in bottom left. Same thing on my first one.

I'm assuming this isn't normal. I understand some light bleeding is inherent to IPS displays, but a yellowish glow?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> One last question. Can you use the usb ports for peripherals such as keyboards and mice? or is it just for charging?


You can use peripherals.


----------



## GEEKICON

Sorry mate for taking time. Its just that i came from the hospital today and cant really move that much because of the pain. I normally use a bluetooth keyboard and wireless mouse. But i have found a usb wired keyboard and it works. But could not find my usb wired mouse. But the wireless mouse works. Also the bluetooth keyboard works. And external hard drive works. Sorry i could not find the wired mouse to test out if you want me to test that out for you it will have to be tomorrow morning


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You can use peripherals.


Congrats on your first rep.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Sorry mate for taking time. Its just that i came from the hospital today and cant really move that much because of the pain. I normally use a bluetooth keyboard and wireless mouse. But i have found a usb wired keyboard and it works. But could not find my usb wired mouse. But the wireless mouse works. Also the bluetooth keyboard works. And external hard drive works. Sorry i could not find the wired mouse to test out if you want me to test that out for you it will have to be tomorrow morning


I think I'm sold


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Do you guys have backlight bleeding at all on your Dell U2713HMs? I'm on my second one and it has some white light bleeding in the bottom right corner, and a yellowish flow in bottom left. Same thing on my first one.
> 
> I'm assuming this isn't normal. I understand some light bleeding is inherent to IPS displays, but a yellowish glow?


I have no back light bleeding which is that white bleeding your saying. Also the yellow thing is called ips glow which is normal with ips display i have it on both of my displays even apple display and others have this isp glow that's normal


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Do you guys have backlight bleeding at all on your Dell U2713HMs? I'm on my second one and it has some white light bleeding in the bottom right corner, and a yellowish flow in bottom left. Same thing on my first one.
> 
> I'm assuming this isn't normal. I understand some light bleeding is inherent to IPS displays, but a yellowish glow?


Set the display brightness to 100%.
Set the display to a fully black image.
Turn out all lighting in the area.
Back up 5 to 8 ft and get eye level with the display.
If there are still areas that are obviously brighter, that is bleed. Bleed doesn't move as you move.
If there are no obvious bright areas at that distance, get within a foot or two and move you head in front of the display, left to right, up and down. If the glow moves as you move that is IPS glow and is normal.

If you do have bleed, reduce the brightness to 25-30%, which is the recommended range on most displays. Then determine if the bleed is unacceptable or not to you.


----------



## Anoxy

Well the glow on the right definitely moves/disappears when I look from different angles. But the yellow seems to stay put. I don't think it's normal, I used to have a 27" iMac.

But I don't know if I can handle sending it back to newegg and then waiting for a new one. I'd be monitorless for like 2 weeks :O


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Well the glow on the right definitely moves/disappears when I look from different angles. But the yellow seems to stay put. I don't think it's normal, I used to have a 27" iMac.
> 
> But I don't know if I can handle sending it back to newegg and then waiting for a new one. I'd be monitorless for like 2 weeks :O


Just checked both my displays using black screen. And i have isp glow on both of my ones. Not sure what your problem is. Do this go to this link

http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php

click on black make it full screen turn of your room lights also make your display brightness to 75 then move a meter and move up and down and see if the yellow stuff goes away


----------



## Sunreeper

I can haz join now?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I can haz join now?


^^^ Overlord X270OC ^^^ Just so the OP knows which brand. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> ^^^ Overlord X270OC ^^^ Just so the OP knows which brand. Welcome aboard.


Thanks







sorry about that completely forgot to mention the name of the monitor


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> You can add me to the club now. Here's a picture of my Monoprice monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> The stand sucks a little bit, and the lack of scaler is mildly annoying sometimes, but other than that I love it. I have zero bad pixels, and I haven't noticed any backlight bleed (at a reasonable brightness level anyway - I find super high brightness rather blinding). I'm still using crossfire 5770s in Windows 7 - they're more than sufficient for Source games and such. I mostly got it for the resolution, and not gaming.


Welcome to the club mate, how are you liking the high resolution so far???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I can haz join now?


yes you can mate. Welcome to the club. How are you liking it so far? Feel free to ask any questions you have in here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> ^^^ Overlord X270OC ^^^ Just so the OP knows which brand. Welcome aboard.


Thanks for helping out mate, really appreciate it.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> yes you can mate. Welcome to the club. How are you liking it so far? Feel free to ask any questions you have in here.


Thanks man







I'm absolutely loving the resolution







the only problems I'm having is trying to make my blacks less gray and my whites less blue I downloaded quick gamma and adjusted the gama to around 1.74 but I have no idea what I'm doing I would really appreciate it if somebody sent me a beginners guide to calibrating one of these monitors especially because it doesn't have an ost


----------



## stolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Welcome to the club mate, how are you liking the high resolution so far???


I absolutely love it. I was previously using an Acer 24" 1920x1200 monitor (which will soon be my secondary monitor once I have more desk space when I move in about a month). Getting a new 1080p IPS monitor would have been a downgrade in the resolution department, so this it is. 1440p is great, especially with a tiling window manager and things that require lots of info on screen (writing papers, programming, etc). I find IPS (as expected) to be more visually uniform across the monitor. I paid ~$400, but it was well worth it. I'll use this thing until it dies. Maybe I'll get two more one of these days, and start gaming across them...


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely loving the resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only problems I'm having is trying to make my blacks less gray and my whites less blue I downloaded quick gamma and adjusted the gama to around 1.74 but I have no idea what I'm doing I would really appreciate it if somebody sent me a beginners guide to calibrating one of these monitors especially because it doesn't have an ost


Hopefully this might help (look under the Color Calibration section - http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club.

or if you do a quick google on overlord monitor calibration they have their own forum with info on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> I absolutely love it. I was previously using an Acer 24" 1920x1200 monitor (which will soon be my secondary monitor once I have more desk space when I move in about a month). Getting a new 1080p IPS monitor would have been a downgrade in the resolution department, so this it is. 1440p is great, especially with a tiling window manager and things that require lots of info on screen (writing papers, programming, etc). I find IPS (as expected) to be more visually uniform across the monitor. I paid ~$400, but it was well worth it. I'll use this thing until it dies. Maybe I'll get two more one of these days, and start gaming across them...


I moved from a 1200 to a 1080 for about 12 hours before returning that and getting my 1440 back as that just felt like burning my eyes off.

I use my monitor for work sometimes and it makes a night and day difference when reading docs and specially comparing things side by side.

Glad you guys like.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Also if anyone out there knows of any good color calibration guides for different monitor brands please share the links or info and I will add those to the OP.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Viewsonic VP2770

Batman: The Dark Knight Returns Part 2


----------



## BillOhio

^is the Viewsonic Awesome?


----------



## Arizonian

Tested Crysis 3 for myself on my new monitor. I couldn't play it -Very High- settings and keep it over 60 FPS so I settled for -High- settings instead. GTX 690 ran admirably at 1150 Mhz Core over clock the entire time. No throttling.

Just like my 120 Hz TN panel gaming at maxed settings on Crysis 3 isn't possible so it didn't bother me I couldn't at 1440p. Everything looks enjoyable just the same on -High- settings.

*Crysis 3 - High - / VRAM usage = 1.58 GB VRAM*



Spoiler: Precision Screenshot







As for BF3, I had no problem playing Ultra settings with no AA and stay well above 60 FPS even with lows. VRAM usage there pegged 1.95 GB VRAM as expected since BF3 tends to use as much VRAM as you'll feed it. Even so it did not hinder performance.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Tested Crysis 3 for myself on my new monitor. I couldn't play it -Very High- settings and keep it over 60 FPS so I settled for -High- settings instead. GTX 690 ran admirably at 1150 Mhz Core over clock the entire time. No throttling.
> 
> Just like my 120 Hz TN panel gaming at maxed settings on Crysis 3 isn't possible so it didn't bother me I couldn't at 1440p. Everything looks enjoyable just the same on -High- settings.
> 
> *Crysis 3 - High - / VRAM usage = 1.58 GB VRAM*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Precision Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for BF3, I had no problem playing Ultra settings with no AA and stay well above 60 FPS even with lows. VRAM usage there pegged 1.95 GB VRAM as expected since BF3 tends to use as much VRAM as you'll feed it. Even so it did not hinder performance.


Interesting, I get about 2.0-2.3GB of Vram usage from Crysis 3, but that is at ultra and 4xMSAA. I average about 45FPS. I will get dips to about 35fps. I don't know what is happening with crysis but my FPS are always all over the place. Some places I can hit an average of about 60-70.

BF3 I get about 80FPS-90FPS at Ultra. Forgot to check Vram.

An interesting one is Bioshock Infinite. Vram usage is anywhere from 2.2GB-3.1GB. FPS fluctuates around 70-80 with dips to about 60.

I'll post some more when I get around to playing Tomb Raider and other games.


----------



## ScottyP

I have been thinking of getting the Asus PB278Q monitor.

I currently have a Radeon HD 6870, would I be better off waiting to upgrade to 1440p when I build a new PC (whenever that will be), or would I be OK? Currently I have a 1920x1200 monitor.

Currently I'm mainly playing Bioshock Infinite, Tomb Raider and WoW.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> I have been thinking of getting the Asus PB278Q monitor.
> 
> I currently have a Radeon HD 6870, would I be better off waiting to upgrade to 1440p when I build a new PC (whenever that will be), or would I be OK? Currently I have a 1920x1200 monitor.
> 
> Currently I'm mainly playing Bioshock Infinite, Tomb Raider and WoW.


Don't believe you'll be able to play those maxed out and maintain 60fps.
You'll at least have to lower AA.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> I have been thinking of getting the Asus PB278Q monitor.
> 
> I currently have a Radeon HD 6870, would I be better off waiting to upgrade to 1440p when I build a new PC (whenever that will be), or would I be OK? Currently I have a 1920x1200 monitor.
> 
> Currently I'm mainly playing Bioshock Infinite, Tomb Raider and WoW.


You could play at 1440P but not with everything maxed you would have to lower some settings and maybe turn AA off

AA is wasted on 1440P anyway i never use more the 2xAA max and sometimes i never use it there is little to no need


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> I have been thinking of getting the Asus PB278Q monitor.
> 
> I currently have a Radeon HD 6870, would I be better off waiting to upgrade to 1440p when I build a new PC (whenever that will be), or would I be OK? Currently I have a 1920x1200 monitor.
> 
> Currently I'm mainly playing Bioshock Infinite, Tomb Raider and WoW.


TombRaider will take a hurting but everything else should be fine.


----------



## Konkulf

Woho, just found out my 2713HM will arrive on Tuesday if everything goes well, the wait is on!


----------



## GEEKICON

If anyone is looking for ICC profiles for your monitor this might be a good place. But not all monitors are the same

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## stolid

I might upgrade my graphics this summer. What would you recommend in the close to $200 range? I just need 2GB vram, and I don't care a ton about ultra level graphics.

I see the regular GTX 660 and also the Radeon 7870GHz edition in my price range. Which would you get? Any other options I should consider?


----------



## shilka

So i was bored again and since the new Nvidia was out i decided to do some benchmarks again and the the newer drivers are much better then the drivers i used for my review last year

Here is what i have tested so far








Vs the older drivers i have used before








Games i have tested so far are Hitman Absolution. Lost Planet 2 Test B. Metro 2033. Sleeping Dogs. Unigine Heavn 4.0 and Unigine Valley 1.0

All games are programs are run in 2560x1440 with everything as high as it can go and i mean maxed out

The card used is a Asus GTX 680 CU II 2 GB card overclocked to 1200/6800 MHz on core/RAM

I got a ton more games and program i can run if anyone what it


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> I might upgrade my graphics this summer. What would you recommend in the close to $200 range? I just need 2GB vram, and I don't care a ton about ultra level graphics.
> 
> I see the regular GTX 660 and also the Radeon 7870GHz edition in my price range. Which would you get? Any other options I should consider?


You might be able to get away with a 650Ti BOOST and still play at 1440p for most games on LOW.


----------



## GEEKICON

Off topic. Am just thinking if i should buy a i7 3770k now or wait for the new 4770k. At the moment i only have an i5 3750k and was wandering when the new games come out will they take advantage of hyper threading. If i do go for a i7 3770k now the next time i will upgrade is when skylake comes out. I will only use it for gaming and just surfing the net. That's all no video,3d editing at all


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Off topic. Am just thinking if i should buy a i7 3770k now or wait for the new 4770k. At the moment i only have an i5 3750k and was wandering when the new games come out will they take advantage of hyper threading. If i do go for a i7 3770k now the next time i will upgrade is when skylake comes out. I will only use it for gaming and just surfing the net. That's all no video,3d editing at all


A lot of games still only use 1 core, let alone support all 8 threads.

If you are only gaming like you said I would recommend waiting it out for a while, the 3570k is fine for gaming and the only way I could recommend an upgrade to the 3770k would be if you were using it for editing, rendering, folding, ect.

Save the money and see how the 4770k looks, even that might only end up being a 10% jump in performance at which point you could continue waiting even longer.

My 2500k is still chugging along and my 680 is the limiting factor in every game I play at 1440p. I plan on taking the ~600 it would cost for a 4770k+mobo and simply buying another 680+block.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Off topic. Am just thinking if i should buy a i7 3770k now or wait for the new 4770k. At the moment i only have an i5 3750k and was wandering when the new games come out will they take advantage of hyper threading. If i do go for a i7 3770k now the next time i will upgrade is when skylake comes out. I will only use it for gaming and just surfing the net. That's all no video,3d editing at all


i5 to i7 will do precisely 0 for games.

The only reason to get hyperthreads is for video rendering (not so much any more with QuickSync iGPU rendering gaining in popularity), virtual machines, and that's about it for normal consumer uses.


----------



## Konkulf

There's really no point in going for a 3770k over a 3570k, seeing as pretty much the only difference is that the i7 (3770k) has HT.
Most games are GPU limited anyways, so even if the day comes where games can/will use HT, I don't think there will be any huge difference (if any) in gaming performance.

Depending on the rest of your setup, you shouldn't need to upgrade your CPU for a while (because of the reason i mentioned earlier; most games being limited by GPU power).


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> i5 to i7 will do precisely 0 for games.
> 
> The only reason to get hyperthreads is for video rendering (not so much any more with QuickSync iGPU rendering gaining in popularity), virtual machines, and that's about it for normal consumer uses.


Eh I wouldn't say that. i7s do pull away from i5s in multi-threaded games like Crysis 3/BF3 MP etc. And Crysis 3 has pretty poor HT utilization.

With new 8 core consoles on the way, I'd expect more multi-threaded ports to follow suit. If I were buying new today I would go for an octo-threaded cpu looking forward.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Off topic. Am just thinking if i should buy a i7 3770k now or wait for the new 4770k. At the moment i only have an i5 3750k and was wandering when the new games come out will they take advantage of hyper threading. If i do go for a i7 3770k now the next time i will upgrade is when skylake comes out. I will only use it for gaming and just surfing the net. That's all no video,3d editing at all


Why not take the same advise you gave me on a graphics card? Some games utilize hyperthreading. Especially new ones. Crysis 3. But, when not wait for the next gen CPU? Sure the 3770K will give you a bit of a boost in games that use it. But, a 4770K will likely be all around stronger. So wait and see what it has to offer and go from there.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> A lot of games still only use 1 core, let alone support all 8 threads.
> 
> If you are only gaming like you said I would recommend waiting it out for a while, the 3570k is fine for gaming and the only way I could recommend an upgrade to the 3770k would be if you were using it for editing, rendering, folding, ect.
> 
> Save the money and see how the 4770k looks, even that might only end up being a 10% jump in performance at which point you could continue waiting even longer.
> 
> My 2500k is still chugging along and my 680 is the limiting factor in every game I play at 1440p. I plan on taking the ~600 it would cost for a 4770k+mobo and simply buying another 680+block.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> i5 to i7 will do precisely 0 for games.
> 
> The only reason to get hyperthreads is for video rendering (not so much any more with QuickSync iGPU rendering gaining in popularity), virtual machines, and that's about it for normal consumer uses.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> There's really no point in going for a 3770k over a 3570k, seeing as pretty much the only difference is that the i7 (3770k) has HT.
> Most games are GPU limited anyways, so even if the day comes where games can/will use HT, I don't think there will be any huge difference (if any) in gaming performance.
> 
> Depending on the rest of your setup, you shouldn't need to upgrade your CPU for a while (because of the reason i mentioned earlier; most games being limited by GPU power).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Eh I wouldn't say that. i7s do pull away from i5s in multi-threaded games like Crysis 3/BF3 MP etc. And Crysis 3 has pretty poor HT utilization.
> 
> With new 8 core consoles on the way, I'd expect more multi-threaded ports to follow suit. If I were buying new today I would go for an octo-threaded cpu looking forward.


Thanks for your input guy's +rep to all


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Why not take the same advise you gave me on a graphics card? Some games utilize hyperthreading. Especially new ones. Crysis 3. But, when not wait for the next gen CPU? Sure the 3770K will give you a bit of a boost in games that use it. But, a 4770K will likely be all around stronger. So wait and see what it has to offer and go from there.


Thanks plus rep. The only reason is now a days you can find a good deal on the i7 3770k


----------



## GEEKICON

The reason i was saying this. Is i need to buy a new motherboard so i was thinking if i should get the 1155 socket board with an i7 or use it with my i5 or just wait for the new cpu and get them both. But cost wise staying with the i5 and getting a new board is good. But if i get the i7 new games might use HT like Booty Warrior said. Guess its best to wait or find a cheap sandy bridge-e cpu now


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Well, the 3770k also does have 33% more L3 cache which can help in some games as well like Skyrim or Fallout 3.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Well, the 3770k also does have 33% more L3 cache which can help in some games as well like Skyrim or Fallout 3.


I didn't know the i7 3770k helps games like skyrim. Anyway lets get back to the topic or else where gonna have loads of pages of this lol


----------



## Terreos

How's this for on topic. . .I pulled the trigger on a u2713HM!!! I'll be joining the HD+ ranks soon.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> How's this for on topic. . .I pulled the trigger on a u2713HM!!! I'll be joining the HD+ ranks soon.


Great its a good chance to see how well Just Casue 2 runs in 1440P on your PC


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> How's this for on topic. . .I pulled the trigger on a u2713HM!!! I'll be joining the HD+ ranks soon.


That's awesome. I just tried out bioshock infinite and it looks amazing on a 1440p the colors of this game is just amazing. You will love the monitor once you get it


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Great its a good chance to see how well Just Casue 2 runs in 1440P on your PC


Among several other tests. Curious to see how much The Witcher 2 works out at this resolution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> That's awesome. I just tried out bioshock infinite and it looks amazing on a 1440p the colors of this game is just amazing. You will love the monitor once you get it


Just watched some reviews on that game. I'll have to pick it up.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Just watched some reviews on that game. I'll have to pick it up.


If you dont wanna spend too much money, look on ebay for the AMD reloaded bundle, I was able to get one for $42.00 so for that price I got tomb raider and bio shock.


----------



## shilka

Would you guys rather i do text or show photos if i post about what FPS number you can get with a GTX 680 in 2560x1440?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Would you guys rather i do text or show photos if i post about what FPS number you can get with a GTX 680 in 2560x1440?


If you use FRAPS and run the benchmark tool, it generates an Excel file which can then be merged with other Excel files to make pretty bar graphs


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> If you use FRAPS and run the benchmark tool, it generates an Excel file which can then be merged with other Excel files to make pretty bar graphs


I dont i use fixed benchmarks

Running around like a idiot in games makes it very hard to compare apples to apples unless i do the same every time

Have 17 games and programs done with 5 still missing


----------



## krown

Has anyone tried surround gaming with 1x1440p monitor and 2x1080p monitors? How is the experience?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Has anyone tried surround gaming with 1x1440p monitor and 2x1080p monitors? How is the experience?


Not great, mostly. Nvidia Surround needs same resolution, refresh rate and sync polarity. There are some hacks to get things like PLP working, but it's incredibly iffy at best. I'm uncertain how AMD fares in this regard.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Not great, mostly. Nvidia Surround needs same resolution, refresh rate and sync polarity. There are some hacks to get things like PLP working, but it's incredibly iffy at best. I'm uncertain how AMD fares in this regard.


That sucks, I thought I would put my old monitor to use. Guess I should try and sell it. Sadly there isn't much of a market for expensive gaming monitors where I live.


----------



## MKHunt

Why not use it as a second screen? Not for gaming, but for diagnostics, PDFs, second browser tab group, Excel, etc etc etc. Its what I did and it's fantastic.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Why not use it as a second screen? Not for gaming, but for diagnostics, PDFs, second browser tab group, Excel, etc etc etc. Its what I did and it's fantastic.


Yea, that's what I am thinking right now. Seems odd using a 120Hz gaming monitor for system diagnostics/productivity lol.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Yea, that's what I am thinking right now. Seems odd using a 120Hz gaming monitor for system diagnostics/productivity lol.


It'll be the smoothest word processing you've ever experienced


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Yea, that's what I am thinking right now. Seems odd using a 120Hz gaming monitor for system diagnostics/productivity lol.


Set your hardware polling period to 8.33ms so it updates in sync with your 120Hz display.

P.S. Don't really do this, it will cripple your games.


----------



## krown

Lol, better yet, since I have my old gpu lying around, I can build a new system


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Lol, better yet, since I have my old gpu lying around, I can build a new system


It's the circle of life...


----------



## shilka

My mini GTX 680 1440P review


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






































Only 32 tests done


----------



## kakee

Spoiler












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> My mini GTX 680 1440P review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 32 tests done


----------



## shilka

never mind


----------



## gezer

I have a Crossover 27q, I want to get another one, how is gaming with dual screens? I have only seen triple screen setups.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gezer*
> 
> I have a Crossover 27q, I want to get another one, how is gaming with dual screens? I have only seen triple screen setups.


Not so great dostum.

I would either stick with 1 or get 2 more.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gezer*
> 
> I have a Crossover 27q, I want to get another one, how is gaming with dual screens? I have only seen triple screen setups.


You really cant play games with dual screen because of the bezel in the middle of the screen. Say if your playing bf3 your aim will be in the middle and that's where the bezel is so you cant really see what your shooting etc


----------



## GEEKICON

iARDAs how is your one gtx titan doing for games in 1080p and 1440p


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> iARDAs how is your one gtx titan doing for games in 1080p and 1440p


I currently have a 120hz 1080p screen. I am truly loving it with the Titan. Titan is great though with 120hz 1080p hence it can only be great in 1440p too.

However I decided to sell it and grab a 1600p monitor.

I was going to ask you guys here actually which Korean 1600p should I purchase and what kind of difference do they have with their 1440p brothers besides the resolution.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I currently have a 120hz 1080p screen. I am truly loving it with the Titan. Titan is great though with 120hz 1080p hence it can only be great in 1440p too.
> 
> However I decided to sell it and grab a 1600p monitor.
> 
> I was going to ask you guys here actually which Korean 1600p should I purchase and what kind of difference do they have with their 1440p brothers besides the resolution.


Well hurry up and get back in here. The command is waiting for you when you are ready.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I currently have a 120hz 1080p screen. I am truly loving it with the Titan. Titan is great though with 120hz 1080p hence it can only be great in 1440p too.
> 
> However I decided to sell it and grab a 1600p monitor.
> 
> I was going to ask you guys here actually which Korean 1600p should I purchase and what kind of difference do they have with their 1440p brothers besides the resolution.


Thanks. I was thinking as well how much difference is a 1600p to 1440p


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Thanks. I was thinking as well how much difference is a 1600p to 1440p


roughly around 5% as far as I know.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> roughly around 5% as far as I know.


O right so its not worth selling two of my dell u2713hm and getting one dell u3011 then


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> O right so its not worth selling two of my dell u2713hm and getting one dell u3011 then


For me no but honestly some 1600p members told me that 16:10 is just a great ratio and 1600p is superior to 1440p so I am not sure actually.

Also look for Dell U3014. It just came out and amazing really.


----------



## GEEKICON

I am still not sure if i should get my 3rd dell u2713hm monitor for triple gaming. Or if i just should just stick to one. I do have a projector but its not 1080p its only a 720p 3d projector was gonna upgrade it to a 1080p 3d panasonic projector before i got my dell's. There are so many choices these days. Plus the 4k and 8k are coming out which unless there about 1k don't think i will get them for a few years until the price comes down


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> For me no but honestly some 1600p members told me that 16:10 is just a great ratio and 1600p is superior to 1440p so I am not sure actually.
> 
> Also look for Dell U3014. It just came out and amazing really.


Thanks. I will check out the Dell U3014. Now if only we could get movies in 1600p or 1440p that would have been great


----------



## GEEKICON

I guess i will wait for you iARDAs to let us know how a 1600p compares to a 1440p if it really is that much better. Then i might sell both of my ones and just get one 1600p


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> For me no but honestly some 1600p members told me that 16:10 is just a great ratio and 1600p is superior to 1440p so I am not sure actually.
> 
> Also look for Dell U3014. It just came out and amazing really.


I have a feeling there is a new club coming - 1600P and above club........


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> I guess i will wait for you iARDAs to let us know how a 1600p compares to a 1440p if it really is that much better. Then i might sell both of my ones and just get one 1600p


You might have to wait for a week or 3 months







You should also ask some other members in the club.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I have a feeling there is a new club coming - 1600P and above club........


Nope.. Remember This is 1440p+  Includes 1600 as well.

However in the future when 4K monitors come out, they will surely deserve their own club


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> I guess i will wait for you iARDAs to let us know how a 1600p compares to a 1440p if it really is that much better. Then i might sell both of my ones and just get one 1600p


Isn't there more pixel density at 1440p across 27" then compared to 1600p spread across a 30" monitor?


----------



## Konkulf

Barely:

27"@2560x1440 = 108.79ppi
30"@2560x1600 = 100.63ppi


----------



## driftingforlife

I shall be joining tomorrow. Picking up my PB278Q at 3PM


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> For me no but honestly some 1600p members told me that *16:10 is just a great ratio* and 1600p is superior to 1440p so I am not sure actually.


For the desktop, yes. Compared to 16:9, for HOR+ games 16:10 reduces horizontal FOV by 10% while keeping vertical FOV the same. In VERT- games (fairly rare nowadays) 16:10 increases vertical FOV by 11% while keeping horizontal FOV the same.

Here is an example of 16:9 27" vs 16:10 30". The physical sizes are correct. Open them in new tabs and flip between them, notice the reduced FOV on the 30":




Whether the reduced FOV is an issue or not, that's for everyone to decide for themselves.







Generally though, the prevailing opinion seems to be wider is better.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Barely:
> 
> 27"@2560x1440 = 108.79ppi
> 30"@2560x1600 = 100.63ppi


Sweet. I thought there might be degradation of clarity or crispness on wider monitor.


----------



## revro

uff how new is u3014? i thought about u3011 but pulled trigger on u2713hm on 12th march... ou well, who knows maybe my lcd will be lucky enough to break down and i will have a reason to buy a new one







already happened to me once, with an older lcd









judging from pictures, u3014 has the good design of u2713hm, not the boxy feel of u3011.

when 4k comes out you will be able to count the members on one hand









best
revro


----------



## GEEKICON

The dell u3014 has the same casing as the dell u2713hm. It's really new i think. I couldn't find any video reviews for it only review i found but there may be other as well is on this link

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u3014.htm

I just might keep my dell's since if i do sell them. Am not gonna get much then i have to add more money towards it so i guess for now i'll just stick with them. But am just thinking if i should or not get another one for triple gaming. Any of you guys like triple monitor gaming and is it worth it. I just don't want to buy it then regret later on lol


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> The dell u3014 has the same casing as the dell u2713hm. It's really new i think. I couldn't find any video reviews for it only review i found but there may be other as well is on this link
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u3014.htm
> 
> I just might keep my dell's since if i do sell them. Am not gonna get much then i have to add more money towards it so i guess for now i'll just stick with them. But am just thinking if i should or not get another one for triple gaming. Any of you guys like triple monitor gaming and is it worth it. I just don't want to buy it then regret later on lol


I can't speak from experience with a 7680x1440 setup but, I just saw a forum where someone is running such a setup with 4GB 670 in tri sli. And he was trying to get more than 45-50 fps. So it's alot to invest in to get it running smoothly it seems. Maybe this is where an sli titan solution comes in?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I really love gaming on my 8044x1440 setup.

IMO, get some Titan or AMD or wait for next Gen.

(Titan > HD 7970 > HD 7950 > GTX 670/680..... memory bandwidth for higher resolution)


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I really love gaming on my 8044x1440 setup.
> 
> IMO, get some Titan or AMD or wait for next Gen.
> 
> (Titan > HD 7970 > HD 7950 > GTX 670/680..... memory bandwidth for higher resolution)[/quote
> ]You wouldn't happen to have gameplay videos of that in action would you?


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I really love gaming on my 8044x1440 setup.
> 
> IMO, get some Titan or AMD or wait for next Gen.
> 
> (Titan > HD 7970 > HD 7950 > GTX 670/680..... memory bandwidth for higher resolution)


I really want to try this out seen many people in the forums with triple setups. Looks really nice. Will two 7970 do the job or do you need more then that. Am gonna try and wait it out for the next gen before i buy my 3rd monitor. Titan cost a lot from where am from its around $1500 just for one.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I can't speak from experience with a 7680x1440 setup but, I just saw a forum where someone is running such a setup with 4GB 670 in tri sli. And he was trying to get more than 45-50 fps. So it's alot to invest in to get it running smoothly it seems. Maybe this is where an sli titan solution comes in?


Damn even with tri sli he was getting around 45-50 fps. When next gen games comes out it will be even more demanding. I guess it's best to wait but i think next gen cards will not even give you 60 fps in triple 1440p gaming. Hope am wrong tho or else i just might stick to one 1440p for gaming only


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> I really want to try this out seen many people in the forums with triple setups. Looks really nice. Will two 7970 do the job or do you need more then that. Am gonna try and wait it out for the next gen before i buy my 3rd monitor. Titan cost a lot from where am from its around $1500 just for one.


2 x 7970 will do the job but you will have to cut down on performance settings.

I prefer playing on multi-monitors with lower settings than playing single monitor with Ultra settings.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Damn even with tri sli he was getting around 45-50 fps. When next gen games comes out it will be even more demanding. I guess it's best to wait but i think next gen cards will not even give you 60 fps in triple 1440p gaming. Hope am wrong tho or else i just might stick to one 1440p for gaming only


This is pretty much why I went with the 21:9. Wider aspect ratio without crippling performance or massive cost. An extremely unconventional choice though.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 2 x 7970 will do the job but you will have to cut down on performance settings.
> 
> I prefer playing on multi-monitors with lower settings than playing single monitor with Ultra settings.


Thanks. I guess i'll wait and see how the amd 8000 series are or the nvidia 700 series are before i buy. Hopefully its not that long away


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Thanks. I guess i'll wait and see how the amd 8000 series are or the nvidia 700 series are before i buy. Hopefully its not that long away


I'm actually doing the same. I sold my Quadfire 7970s this week (while they still have value) to wait for next gen of GPUs. Can't wait to see what Nvidia and AMD have to offer.

I'll be buying four GPUs for sure


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> This is pretty much why I went with the 21:9. Wider aspect ratio without crippling performance or massive cost. An extremely unconventional choice though.


I guess you made a good choice


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> I guess you made a good choice


For me, yeah. And for gaming. Doing anything on the desktop is still kind of weird. I can definitely see how 1440p and 1600p work better for that. I can also see that being a major reason why people look askance at this aspect ratio.


----------



## kuruptx

I have decided to do the same thing. I have finally upgraded everything in my PC i need except a GPU.

My GTX 570 1.2gb plays most games on high recommended settings, with 40+ FPS, at 1440p, but I want ultra so I have decided to get a bigger PSU and a new Water cooler Corsair H80i and save my cash til later this year when the new cards hit, and pick up two GTX 780's


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I'm actually doing the same. I sold my Quadfire 7970s this week (while they still have value) to wait for next gen of GPUs. Can't wait to see what Nvidia and AMD have to offer.
> 
> I'll be buying four GPUs for sure


Nice. I probably might do the same thing as you just sell my evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb card now and get a 7950 cause when the new cards come out i don't think i will get around what i paid for. For my card probably gonna make a loss of $167 do you know what brand is good for amd cards like how evga are great for customer service and if anything happens they replace it very quick. Any company like that in amd side


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Nice. I probably might do the same thing as you just sell my evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb card now and get a 7950 cause when the new cards come out i don't think i will get around what i paid for. For my card probably gonna make a loss of $167 do you know what brand is good for amd cards like how evga are great for customer service and if anything happens they replace it very quick. Any company like that in amd side


*269$* Comes with free Crysis 3 and Bioshock Infinite

*SAPPHIRE 100352-2L Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card*



Voltage Unlocked. This thing is a toy.


----------



## GEEKICON

Thanks KaRLiToS


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Thanks KaRLiToS


No problem but I wouldn't sell a GTX 670 to get a HD 7950. Really not worth it.


----------



## GEEKICON

O right then i guess i have no choice but to wait for the new cards to come out. Then sell the card


----------



## nerdybeat

Ok with BF4 coming out later this year and the 680 value dropping. I am considering dropping the 680 2gb version for a 680 4gb version. I am fully content with every single game out now on 1440p, but I have this feeling the VRAM will be bottlenecked on BF4. I could be a bit over thinking it, and maybe not worth worrying until more benches are out. Plus I love my 680 water cooler and I'm too lazy to set up a new GPU and wait for another bracket Fromm dwood haha.


----------



## revro

well tell me about that







i am running 660ftw 3gb on @1440p with fxaa and i am getting 40-50+fps on ultra/very high. even if i max AA i am getting to 2.2-2.3gb vram usage in skyrim with great fps

best
revro


----------



## Konkulf

Just got my Dell U2713HM, loving it already








No dead pixels and no backlight bleed as far as i can tell (still light outside, will check later tonight).

Proof (didn't have a camera around besides my phone, so the quality is quite meh):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Just got my Dell U2713HM, loving it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dead pixels and no backlight bleed as far as i can tell (still light outside, will check later tonight).
> 
> Proof (didn't have a camera around besides my phone, so the quality is quite meh):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats. Should be getting mine in the next day or two.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> For me, yeah. And for gaming. Doing anything on the desktop is still kind of weird. I can definitely see how 1440p and 1600p work better for that. I can also see that being a major reason why people look askance at this aspect ratio.


You should try Win8 on that ratio. In W8 you can snap apps to a third of the screen (which limits the usability of some apps at traditional aspect ratios) but I bet you could use the W8 pdf reader/writer perfectly fine at that width with the 21:9


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Just got my Dell U2713HM, loving it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dead pixels and no backlight bleed as far as i can tell (still light outside, will check later tonight).
> 
> Proof (didn't have a camera around besides my phone, so the quality is quite meh):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good mate, will add you to the list once I get home. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I can't speak from experience with a 7680x1440 setup but, I just saw a forum where someone is running such a setup with 4GB 670 in tri sli. And he was trying to get more than 45-50 fps. So it's alot to invest in to get it running smoothly it seems. Maybe this is where an sli titan solution comes in?


i do it with only sli 670 4gb and have no issues. now what?


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i do it with only sli 670 4gb and have no issues. now what?


Two things.
1. You're awesome
2. I feel very comfortable only having a single 670 with one 2560x1440.


----------



## LukaTCE

Where to get this korean cheapo in EU (Slovenia) ebay have high price or don't ship it to EU. dhgate.com ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Two things.
> 1. You're awesome
> 2. I feel very comfortable only having a single 670 with one 2560x1440.


I am having Ramzinho help me out with some graphs instead of all the photos then i can show you how even a overclocked 2 GB GTX 680 can bite the dust with some of the tests in 1440P


----------



## wholeeo

So tempted to get two of them korean monitors from Micro Center. 

Feel like my experience is being dulled down playing on 1080


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am having Ramzinho help me out with some graphs instead of all the photos then i can show you how even a overclocked 2 GB GTX 680 can bite the dust with some of the tests in 1440P


cause it's 2gb. we already know that


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So tempted to get two of them korean monitors from Micro Center.
> 
> Feel like my experience is being dulled down playing on 1080


With a 690 you are dulling it down. Start with just 1 and it will blow you away from the minute you turn it on. Check if you local microcenter has couple open boxes as you can save around 60 bucks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> cause it's 2gb. we already know that


Well if the mail would show up with my 4 GB card i could prove or disprove some of those 2 Vs 4 GB myths that seams to be going around


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> With a 690 you are dulling it down. Start with just 1 and it will blow you away from the minute you turn it on. Check if you local microcenter has couple open boxes as you can save around 60 bucks.


Personally I'd avoid open box monitors. If they were returned, someone like us found something wrong most likely. The average person hooks up up and plays. We know better.









It was hard for me to pass up an open box ASUS PB278Q which Neweeg sells for $519 but I resisted. I guess it wouldn't be so bad if its local as don't have to deal with shipping returns over just driving back even same day.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Ok with BF4 coming out later this year and the 680 value dropping. I am considering dropping the 680 2gb version for a 680 4gb version. I am fully content with every single game out now on 1440p, but I have this feeling the VRAM will be bottlenecked on BF4. I could be a bit over thinking it, and maybe not worth worrying until more benches are out. Plus I love my 680 water cooler and I'm too lazy to set up a new GPU and wait for another bracket Fromm dwood haha.


Don't expect MIND BLOWING improvements with BF4. It WILL be a new game, and a refresh of Frostbite, but it won't blow the doors off a 680 2gb. Only thing that will really push bf4 over bf3 will be HD destruction, and more complex fire/explosions. It will look better, but not like 100% better. Count me in for the Beta though.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Personally I'd avoid open box monitors. If they were returned, someone like us found something wrong most likely. The average person hooks up up and plays. We know better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was hard for me to pass up an open box ASUS PB278Q which Neweeg sells for $519 but I resisted. I guess it wouldn't be so bad if its local as don't have to deal with shipping returns over just driving back even same day.


With newegg I will never buy anything open box, with micro center since its a brick and mortar store, you can open the box and check it to make sure that everything is fine. Sometime ppl buy things and return it cos they didn't like it or their hardware could not support it. I have picked up a lot of open box items from micro center and lot of times you can tell if something has been used or not. So far I had to only return 1 item (a GPU) as I one of the cooling fans was not spinning.

I'm not endorsing it or saying its bad, just saying use caution when buying used/open box items.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> With newegg I will never buy anything open box, with micro center since its a brick and mortar store, you can open the box and check it to make sure that everything is fine. Sometime ppl buy things and return it cos they didn't like it or their hardware could not support it. I have picked up a lot of open box items from micro center and lot of times you can tell if something has been used or not. So far I had to only return 1 item (a GPU) as I one of the cooling fans was not spinning.
> 
> I'm not endorsing it or saying its bad, just saying use caution when buying used/open box items.


Agreed. You guys near a MicroCenter are lucky. Great store.


----------



## LukaTCE

Please somone reply to my previous post.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Please somone reply to my previous post.


Dont Newegg or Amazon ship to Slovenia?


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont Newegg or Amazon ship to Slovenia?


No only Amazon DE or co.uk ship to Slovenia i searched on http://geizhals.at/eu and it don't find any shop in EU


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> No only Amazon DE or co.uk ship to Slovenia i searched on http://geizhals.at/eu and it don't find any shop in EU


This is what i can find on amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_4?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=2560x1440&sprefix=2560%2Caps%2C243&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3A2560x1440


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am having Ramzinho help me out with some graphs instead of all the photos then i can show you how even a overclocked 2 GB GTX 680 can bite the dust with some of the tests in 1440P


I'm sure it does. But, I'll be playing around to get a balance between eye candy and performance. Exciting as I should be getting my monitor tomorrow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well if the mail would show up with my 4 GB card i could prove or disprove some of those 2 Vs 4 GB myths that seams to be going around


I'm honestly curious if it's memory bandwidth and not just the memory itself. I've read so many theories it makes my head spin. Atleast with your results they'll all be done with the same system.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> No only Amazon DE or co.uk ship to Slovenia i searched on http://geizhals.at/eu and it don't find any shop in EU


You won't find any Korean monitors there for It only lists the products sold by German retailers.

Most of the eBay sellers ship globally, so you should look there. Search for 2560x1440 in in "Monitors, Projectors & Accs", and take your pick. *Clicky.*


----------



## revro

intercontinental shipping would be problem cause of customs he would have to pay VAT cca 20% in most of EU
best option would be to find a seller from uk, its within eu so there wouldnot be a problem with customs

best
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I'm sure it does. But, I'll be playing around to get a balance between eye candy and performance. Exciting as I should be getting my monitor tomorrow.
> I'm honestly curious if it's memory bandwidth and not just the memory itself. I've read so many theories it makes my head spin. Atleast with your results they'll all be done with the same system.


Going to do 2 GB Vs 4 GB SLI as well

That is just going to take some time have just spent all my money on a 4 GB card so i need to sell the 2 GB and save up for a second 4 GB and i am still waiting for my tax return


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I'm honestly curious if it's memory bandwidth and not just the memory itself. I've read so many theories it makes my head spin. Atleast with your results they'll all be done with the same system.


From what I could tell in my limited testing, running out of memory is the biggest issue. Bandwidth not so much. BF3 Ultra at 3840x2160 = 6FPS with a 2GB card since it requires way more VRAM at that resolution..


----------



## Fulvin

Never mind.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> From what I could tell in my limited testing, running out of memory is the biggest issue. Bandwidth not so much. BF3 Ultra at 3840x2160 = 6FPS with a 2GB card since it requires way more VRAM at that resolution..


What games did you test?


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> From what I could tell in my limited testing, running out of memory is the biggest issue. Bandwidth not so much. *BF3 Ultra at 3840x2160 = 6FPS* with a 2GB card since it requires way more VRAM at that resolution..


Totally playable.









Was this just with one MSI GTX 670? Or do you have two?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What games did you test?


BF3, Dead Space 2 and a closed beta. BF3 was the only one to run out of VRAM at 3840x2160. That resolution being 75% the pixel count of a 3x 2560x1440 setup. So a decent ballpark figure.

Relevant posts:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Just for my own edification (I'd actually been wondering about this for a while), I ran Dead Space 2 with 2x SGSSAA at the following four resolutions and monitored the VRAM usage:
> 
> 1280x720......449 MB
> 1920x1080....561 MB
> 2560x1440....584 MB
> 3840x2160....867 MB
> 
> Despite having plenty of VRAM free, the FPS at 3840x2160 plummeted into the 30s. 2560x1440 meanwhile was hovering around 65-75FPS and I didn't even bother checking the two lower resolutions as it was obviously not an issue.
> 
> So yes, increasing resolution does increase VRAM usage, but not by a drastic amount. The raw power of a GPU is far more important that the amount of VRAM. I do concede that more recent releases are using more VRAM, but it's not primarily because of resolution, but just more assets.


Just for reference, Dead Space 2 really borks up SGSSAA, I'm running it now at 3840x1620 (21:9, not a typo) with SMAA and it looks and runs great. The VRAM usage increase with higher resolutions is still valid though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Textures, yes. That's where the majority of increased VRAM usage will come from. When testing a more modern game, a closed beta I'd rather not name, at 2560x1440 the usage dropped by ~400MB just by changing textures from High to Low. On Ultra High preset this is what the various resolutions looked like regarding VRAM usage:
> 
> 1280x720......1336 MB
> 1920x1080....1449 MB
> 2560x1440....1611 MB
> 3840x2160....1862 MB
> 
> Performance was really dodgy at 3840x2160 again. 2560x1440 was around 45 FPS, the other two resolutions were fine. Interestingly texture quality made no difference in FPS even though there was a ~400MB difference in VRAM usage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *BF3 VRAM Experiments!*
> 
> Empty Operation Firestorm - Ultra Preset
> 1280x720.......1137 MB...159 FPS
> 1920x1080.....1409 MB.....83 FPS
> 2560x1440.....1856 MB.....65 FPS
> 3840x2160.....2040 MB......6 FPS (Obviously needed more than 2GB VRAM)
> 
> Empty Operation Firestorm - Low Preset
> 2560x1440.....1027 MB...145 FPS
> Texture Quality was the biggest savings ~500MB, then no 4x MSAA ~200MB, and no HBAO ~100MB.
> 
> 50+ Player Kharg Island - Ultra Preset (there were no populated Operation Firestorm servers)
> 2560x1440.....2009 MB...~60 FPS
> 
> Conclusions:
> 2GB seems to just barely be cutting it for 2560x1440. 3x surround definitely needs 4GB whether it is 3x 1080p or 3x 1440p.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Totally playable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this just with one MSI GTX 670? Or do you have two?


LOL. Just the one. I've been considering getting a second, but 2GB VRAM just seems like throwing good money after bad at this point. I'm curious to see what the rumored upcoming slimmed down Titan will cost.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> BF3, Dead Space 2 and a closed beta. BF3 was the only one to run out of VRAM at 3840x2160.
> 
> Relevant posts:
> Just for reference, Dead Space 2 really borks up SGSSAA, I'm running it now at 3840x1620 (21:9, not a typo) with SMAA and it looks and runs great. The VRAM usage increase with higher resolutions is still valid though.


I have 32 tests i can run but i would like to add the new Tomb Raider and the 2 Batman games to that but am broke now so dont have money for that



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Company Of Heroes

Minimum 60,8
Average 129,1
Max 240,5

Devil May Cry 4

Scene 1 Average 171,60
Scene 2 Average 123,58
Scene 3 Average 188,44
Scene 4 Average 140,20

Dirt 2

Minimum 94,0
Average 110,4

Dirt 3

Minimum 70,89
Average 85,32

Dirt Showdown

Minimum 35,69
Average 45,48

F.E.A.R.1

Minimum 98
Average 197
Max 466

Far Cry 2 Action

Minimum 44,48
Average 63,34
Max 107,76

Far Cry 2 Ranch Long

Minimum 32,88
Average 66,58
Max 146,68

Far Cry 2 Ranch Medium

Minimum 33,07
Average 69,93
Max 144,67

Far Cry 2 Ranch Small

Minimum 44,88
Average 63,34
Max 107,67

GTA IV Lost And Damned

Average 54,86

GTA IV The Ballad Of Gay Tony

Average 44,29

GTA IV

Average 65,47

H.A.W.X. 1

Average 123
Max 433

Hitman Absolution

Minimum 06,93
Average 22,80
Max 32,00

Just Cause 2 Concrete Jungle

Average 41,20

Just Cause 2 Dark Tower

Average 45,84

Just Cause 2 Desert Sunrise

Average 58,96

Lost Planet 2 Test A

Average 58,8

Lost Planet 2 Test B

Average 54,8

Metro 2033

Minimum 6,66
Average 31,67
Max 123,59

Resident Evil 5

Scene 1 Average 156,5
Scene 2 Average 130,9
Scene 3 Average 125,9
Scene 4 Average 132,5

Resident Evil 6

Score 8561

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat

Day Minimum 49. Average 91. Max 127
Night Minimum 45. Average 81. Max 127
Rain Minimum 44. Average 86. Max 135
Sun Minimum 37. Average 60. Max 83

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky

Day Minimum 23. Average 39. Max 64
Night Minimum 25. Average 40. Max 66
Rain Minimum 20. Average 43. Max 66
Sun Minimum 18. Average 31. Max 52

Section 8

Minimum 10
Average
Max 446

Sleeping Dogs

Minimum 18,9
Average 29,6
Max 37,8

Sniper Elite V2

Average 18,9

Street Fighter IV

Average 240

Unigine Heavn 4.0

Minimum 12,6
Average 24,4
Max 55,8

Unigine Valley 1.0

Minimum 17,5
Average 29,2
Max 56.0

World In Conflict

Minimum 21
Average 74
Max 157


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have 32 tests i can run...


2GB or 4GB VRAM? Just looking at the numbers it doesn't appear any of those running out.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 2GB or 4GB VRAM? Just looking at the numbers it doesn't appear any of those running out.


That was with the 2 GB the 4 GB card has not arrived yet still waiting for the mailman to show up with it but it sould be within the next few days

Last i have overclocked the card so its not a stock speed

Think that Sleeping Dogs. Hitman Absolution and Sniper Elite V2 would run much better with 4 GB


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That was with the 2 GB the 4 GB card has not arrived yet still waiting for the mailman to show up with it but it sould be within the next few days
> 
> Last i have overclocked the card so its not a stock speed
> 
> Think that Sleeping Dogs. Hitman Absolution and Sniper Elite V2 would run much better with 4 GB


Yeah, those three do have pretty poor numbers. I'm definitely interested to see if there is a significant difference.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Yeah, those three do have pretty poor numbers. I'm definitely interested to see if there is a significant difference.


I am dying to find out myself

I could have gotten the card last week if not for the whole country shutting down for a week due to easter


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL. Just the one. I've been considering getting a second, but 2GB VRAM just seems like throwing good money after bad at this point. I'm curious to see what the rumored upcoming *slimmed down Titan will cost*.


Think this will be the route I go aswell. So long as it's no where near the Titan's price tag I'll upgrade in the next gen. I'm hoping for a small boost in VRAM in the base models.


----------



## driftingforlife

Asus PB278Q


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> BF3, Dead Space 2 and a closed beta. BF3 was the only one to run out of VRAM at 3840x2160. That resolution being 75% the pixel count of a 3x 2560x1440 setup. So a decent ballpark figure.
> 
> Relevant posts:
> Just for reference, Dead Space 2 really borks up SGSSAA, I'm running it now at 3840x1620 (21:9, not a typo) with SMAA and it looks and runs great. The VRAM usage increase with higher resolutions is still valid though.
> 
> LOL. Just the one. I've been considering getting a second, but 2GB VRAM just seems like throwing good money after bad at this point. I'm curious to see what the rumored upcoming slimmed down Titan will cost.


let's hope the price is slimmed down, not the performance. I have the dirts with my "fixed" Asus 670's and an upgrade is on the cards..sorry..pun intended.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> let's hope the price is slimmed down, not the performance. I have the dirts with my "fixed" Asus 670's and an upgrade is on the cards..sorry..pun intended.


A rough guesstimate (backed up by rough math) puts it around 85-90% of the performance. So likely 85-90% of the price as well. Which would likely be the equivalent in price of two 770s which would absolutely dominate it, seeing as two 670s already beat the Titan handily. But who knows when the 700 series will come out.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Asus PB278Q


Your desktop looks like an iOS homescreen with all those icons


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Asus PB278Q


Happy gaming, i love my Aus!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Happy gaming, i love my Aus!


I second that as well


----------



## ScottyP

So, I've decided to get a 1440p monitor, either now or in a few months when I get a new PC.

I was looking at either the Asus PB278Q or Samsung LS27A850DS.

I can get the Asus for $699 at the local shop, or order the Samsung for ~$689 once factoring in shipping. (Ncix has a sale on the Samsung atm)

Anyone who has used either or both of these monitors have any suggestions on which to get?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> So, I've decided to get a 1440p monitor, either now or in a few months when I get a new PC.
> 
> I was looking at either the Asus PB278Q or Samsung LS27A850DS.
> 
> I can get the Asus for $699 at the local shop, or order the Samsung for ~$689 once factoring in shipping. (Ncix has a sale on the Samsung atm)
> 
> Anyone who has used either or both of these monitors have any suggestions on which to get?


You sould be aware before you buy anything that the Asus PB278Q has had some problems with backlight bleed and that it has PWM flicker which you cant see but can give you headaches and eye strain if you are sensitive to PWM flicker but most people are not

Other then a single dead pixel on mine i am very glad i bought it
It blows away anything i have ever seen or owned before


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> So, I've decided to get a 1440p monitor, either now or in a few months when I get a new PC.
> 
> I was looking at either the Asus PB278Q or Samsung LS27A850DS.
> 
> I can get the Asus for $699 at the local shop, or order the Samsung for ~$689 once factoring in shipping. (Ncix has a sale on the Samsung atm)
> 
> Anyone who has used either or both of these monitors have any suggestions on which to get?


if you get the Asus from your local, it makes it easier to return should you be unhappy with it. It is an excellent monitor and mine is dead pixel dree and the bleeding is something i don't notice, neither the pwm "flicker". Once gaming it is brilliant. But I am biased.


----------



## ToriksLV

Hey i want to buy a new monitor, this will be my 1st 2560x1440 and i have found for myself 2 options, Asus Pb278Q and Overlord Tempest x270ME, yes i need one with multiple inputs. Budget is up to 750$. I would go with overlord but i know verry little about it since there is not much information. Basically i need 27 inch 2560x1440 with multiple inputs, I f you know any far more supperior one in that price range, pelase do suggest other one. Thx.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToriksLV*
> 
> Hey i want to buy a new monitor, this will be my 1st 2560x1440 and i have found for myself 2 options, Asus Pb278Q and Overlord Tempest x270ME, yes i need one with multiple inputs. Budget is up to 750$. I would go with overlord but i know verry little about it since there is not much information. Basically i need 27 inch 2560x1440 with multiple inputs, I f you know any far more supperior one in that price range, pelase do suggest other one. Thx.


U2713HM?


----------



## shilka

Ramzinho was kind enough and make a graph for me instead of all the photos so here you go

collected stat.pdf 84k .pdf file


Smaller version


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Just got my Dell U2713HM, loving it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dead pixels and no backlight bleed as far as i can tell (still light outside, will check later tonight).
> 
> Proof (didn't have a camera around besides my phone, so the quality is quite meh):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You are officially on the list of awesome members of OCN. Enjoy the glory of 1440P my friend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Asus PB278Q


Welcome to the club mate, glad to have one more person added to the awesome list.


----------



## shilka

jassilamba would you be so kind to update me from a single GTX 680 to GTX 680 SLI thanks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> jassilamba would you be so kind to update me from a single GTX 680 to GTX 680 SLI thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You got it mate, changes made. Looking really good.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> You got it mate, changes made. Looking really good.


Am still testing if a 4 GB card is faster then a 2 GB card so far the answser is no not a damm difference

2 GB card in PC


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








4 GB card in PC


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Am still testing if a 4 GB card is faster then a 2 GB card so far the answser is no not a damm difference
> 
> 2 GB card in PC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 GB card in PC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would expect to see some differences in Metro 2033, Far Cry 3, Crysis 3, those are games I can think top of my head that I know will use more than 2GB of VRAM.


----------



## ToriksLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> U2713HM?


I will check it out, i once found a picture with monitor input lags, wasnt u2713hm one of the best in terms of input lag? cant find it anymore.


----------



## Terreos

I would like to join the club please. U2713HM.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I would expect to see some differences in Metro 2033, Far Cry 3, Crysis 3, those are games I can think top of my head that I know will use more than 2GB of VRAM.


Well its very hard to compare as the new card cant reach the same clock speeds as the old card could

But it does pull ahead of the old one by about 1 or 2 FPS in some games but that could be within the margin of error for all i know


----------



## wholeeo

I'll join later, purchased two Auria EQ276W yesterday.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToriksLV*
> 
> I will check it out, i once found a picture with monitor input lags, wasnt u2713hm one of the best in terms of input lag? cant find it anymore.


Probably one of the best, can't see any input lag even if i try.


----------



## MKHunt

From TFTCentral.co.uk


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to join the club please. U2713HM.


Woo Hoo, time to enjoy all that 1440P has to offer. Have fun mate. Plus your entry marks the 200th Nvidia card on the list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well its very hard to compare as the new card cant reach the same clock speeds as the old card could
> 
> But it does pull ahead of the old one by about 1 or 2 FPS in some games but that could be within the margin of error for all i know


That could be the case, but I honestly expected to see some improvement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'll join later, purchased two Auria EQ276W yesterday.


Nice sir, now take those pics, post em up so I can add you to the list.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> That could be the case, but I honestly expected to see some improvement. .


Far Cry 2 Ranch Long is 1,06 FPS faster
Far Cry 2 Ranch Medium is 1,18 FPS faster
Far Cry 2 Ranch Small is 1,04 FPS faster
Hitman Absolution is 1 FPS faster
Lost Planet 2 Test A is 2 FPS faster

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat Day is 2 FPS faster
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat Night is 4 FPS faster
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat Rain is 2 FPS faster

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky Day is 1 FPS Faster
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky Night is 1 FPS faster
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky Rain is 1 FPS faster

Street Fighter IV is 2 FPS

Section 8 is a whole 13 FPS faster but pointless as its 150 Vs 163 FPS

All those are faster despite the lower clock speed

Could still be margin of error


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Woo Hoo, time to enjoy all that 1440P has to offer. Have fun mate. *Plus your entry marks the 200th Nvidia card on the list.*


Do I get a gold star?


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Do I get a gold star?


How are you liking your new monitor


----------



## GEEKICON

shilka what cables are you using in your build. Are they custom sleeves or are they corsair ax sleeved modular cable upgrade kit or bitfenix extension cables thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> shilka what cables are you using in your build. Are they custom sleeves or are they corsair ax sleeved modular cable upgrade kit or bitfenix extension cables thanks


The SATA cables the 8 pin EPS and the USB front cable are Bitfenix Alchemy cables the rest are the Corsair PSU cables


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The SATA cables the 8 pin EPS and the USB front cable are Bitfenix Alchemy cables the rest are the Corsair PSU cables


Thanks. I was thinking of getting them


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Thanks. I was thinking of getting them


You sould they are very good looking and very well made much better then the Corsair cables

I bought mine from Specialtech

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/BitFenix-30cm-SATA-3-Sleeved-Cable--RedBlack-pid-14882.html

Comes in these colors


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You sould they are very good looking and very well made much better then the Corsair cables


Thanks. I guess i'll get bitfenix alchemy extension cables for every cables. That's gonna cost me a little bit more then the corsair cables


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> O right so i should only get the bitfenix alchemy extension cables and not get the corsair ax red cables. Is that right


I use the Bitfenix alchemy extensions. Pretty decent. Only had one 6pin strip due to being pressed up too hard against back side of the tower with the other wires.

Can't comment on the Corsair cables, I've never used them myself. Next rig I will put an 860i and will give them a shot.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I use the Bitfenix alchemy extensions. Pretty decent. Only had one 6pin strip due to being pressed up too hard against back side of the tower with the other wires.
> 
> Can't comment on the Corsair cables, I've never used them myself. Next rig I will put an 860i and will give them a shot.


The cables for the old AX series is very stiff and hard to work with i had to put them under a buch of heavy books get them stright

They also feel very rough and not as nice to touch as the Bitfenix cables

Just my 2 cents on them


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> How are you liking your new monitor


It's too big I'm returning it.

Honestly, I am shocked at the size. But, I'm loving it. Really lose myself in the few games I've tried. Unlike my 23" the bezels seem to disappear. Out of the box the colors meet my expectations. I didn't touch any color settings. I did turn off dynamic contrast because the monitor changing brightness was driving me crazy. Some light bleed in the low center but, turning the brightness down to 50% made it more than expectable to me.

And to sum up. . .I may not sleep tonight.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I use the Bitfenix alchemy extensions. Pretty decent. Only had one 6pin strip due to being pressed up too hard against back side of the tower with the other wires.
> 
> Can't comment on the Corsair cables, I've never used them myself. Next rig I will put an 860i and will give them a shot.


Thanks. I was gonna get some one hopefully do some custom cables but they cost in dollars around $151 plus i will have to give my cables. If only i was good at these stuff. Plus the new bitfenix alchemy extensions comes with red plugs as well so am just thinking if i should go with that one or get the old one with the black plugs and red sleeves or red plus and red sleeves. Plus will need to get Dwood to do me a psu cover so i can hide my ax cables


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> It's too big I'm returning it.
> 
> Honestly, I am shocked at the size. But, I'm loving it. Really lose myself in the few games I've tried. Unlike my 23" the bezels seem to disappear. Out of the box the colors meet my expectations. I didn't touch any color settings. I did turn off dynamic contrast because the monitor changing brightness was driving me crazy. Some light bleed in the low center but, turning the brightness down to 50% made it more than expectable to me.
> 
> And to sum up. . .I may not sleep tonight.


haha nice


----------



## shilka

Its past midnight here already so am just going to try and get WiC and GTA IV to work then install the second GTX 680 make sure it works and then go to bed

One question does it matter which SLI finger you use the SLI bridge on???


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its past midnight here already so am just going to try and get WiC and GTA IV to work then install the second GTX 680 make sure it works and then go to bed
> 
> One question does it matter which SLI finger you use the SLI bridge on???


As well as I can remember it's a no. I use the one furthest towards the back IO of the cards when possible just to have the bridge look less intrusive.


----------



## shilka

Damm its a tight fit



I will be very glad the day i get that huge brick sold


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Damm its a tight fit
> 
> 
> 
> I will be very glad the day i get that huge brick sold


Good job Buddy


----------



## shilka

How do you turn on SLI i cant find it anywhere in the Nvidia control panel

Can you even SLI a 2 GB and a 4 GB card?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How do you turn on SLI i cant find it anywhere in the Nvidia control panel
> 
> Can you even SLI a 2 GB and a 4 GB card?


I looked at your picture I didn't notice an SLI bridge between the two. Did you connect it afterward?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I looked at your picture I didn't notice an SLI bridge between the two. Did you connect it afterward?


Yes there is a bridge on the outer fingers and i have just tried another bridge there is still no SLI option anywhere in the Nvidia panel

Did i use the wrong fingers?

And yes i checked the bridge was all the way in on both the outer fingers


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How do you turn on SLI i cant find it anywhere in the Nvidia control panel
> 
> Can you even SLI a 2 GB and a 4 GB card?


I see the RoG bridge in there

Go to nVidia Control Panel -> 3D Settings tab -> Configure SLI, Surround, Physx sub tab -> Click "Maximize 3D performance" -> Apply

As for if a 2gb and a 4gb card work in tandem I can only repeat hearsay of a yes from other people on the matter


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I see the RoG bridge in there
> 
> Go to nVidia Control Panel -> 3D Settings tab -> Configure SLI, Surround, Physx sub tab -> Click "Maximize 3D performance" -> Apply
> 
> As for if a 2gb and a 4gb card work in tandem I can only repeat hearsay of a yes from other people on the matter


There is no Configure SLI, Surround, Physx sub tab

at my end it just says Configure Surround, Physx

Are my driver FUBAR?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There is no Configure SLI, Surround, Physx sub tab
> 
> at my end it just says Configure Surround, Physx
> 
> Are my driver FUBAR?


Could be plenty of things, I'd first reseat the cards in the slots just to make sure unless you can see 2 GTX 680s are recognized

Also it could be a hunch from me, make sure the 2gb card is in the primary top slot and not the 4gb card

Edit: Looked around, people say different things like you can SLI different vram capacity cards just fine and others that say it needs same vram amount, gotta find out a definite answer now


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Could be plenty of things, I'd first reseat the cards in the slots just to make sure unless you can see 2 GTX 680s are recognized
> 
> Also it could be a hunch from me, make sure the 2gb card is in the primary slot and not the 4gb card


I can see both cards fine and the 2 GB card is in the number 1 slot and the 4 GB is in the number 3 slot

Sould they be the other way around???


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I can see both cards fine and the 2 GB card is in the number 1 slot and the 4 GB is in the number 3 slot
> 
> Sould they be the other way around???


Do a clean reinstall of your drivers. That might do the trick.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I can see both cards fine and the 2 GB card is in the number 1 slot and the 4 GB is in the number 3 slot
> 
> Sould they be the other way around???


Yah try the other way then, don't know until it's done. I figured top card should be lowest amount. If not reset drivers and try fresh install like Zinfinion said.


----------



## shilka

Uninstalled the drivers and every Nvidia folder i could find i even went back to an older driver there is still jack .... about SLI anywhere in the drivers


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Uninstalled the drivers and every Nvidia folder i could find i even went back to an older driver there is still jack .... about SLI anywhere in the drivers


Have you tried just a single card in both of the slots? Just wondering if perhaps one of the slots is bad. Other than that, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Have you tried just a single card in both of the slots? Just wondering if perhaps one of the slots is bad. Other than that, I'm out of ideas.


No there is no room for any other config then what i have done and the other PCI-E slots have never been used

Some guy is claiming you cant SLI 2 card when they dont have the same VRAM is that the problem?

And yes both cards works fine on their own have tried both cards in the number 1 slot and both show up in the drivers but there is no SLI option its its only 02.30 AM here now

I could try the 4 GB card in the number 4 slot but i dont have a bridge that long


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Uninstalled the drivers and every Nvidia folder i could find i even went back to an older driver there is still jack .... about SLI anywhere in the drivers


Reading in a different forum that it used to be allowed to have different vram amounts but since 1xx.xx drivers or a corresponding geforce series nVidia stopped supporting it.

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=815

^Coolbits, registry hack that'll allow SLI to work on the new gen cards including 6xx etc, might be worth the look with fresh drivers installed.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Reading in a different forum that it used to be allowed to have different vram amounts but since 1xx.xx drivers or a corresponding geforce series nVidia stopped supporting it.
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=815
> 
> ^Coolbits, registry hack that'll allow SLI to work on the new gen cards including 6xx etc, might be worth the look with fresh drivers installed.


And how does that work?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> And how does that work?


Not sure, I'll let you read up on it only because I'm going out to dinner







but someone used it for a 3gb and 1.5gb GTX 580 sli cross.


----------



## shilka

Its 02.37 i cant stay awake anymore damm Nvidia bastards now i am going to bed all grumpy


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> And yes both cards works fine on their own have *tried both cards in the number 1 slot* and both show up in the drivers but there is no SLI option its its only 02.30 AM here now


Have you tried a single card in the second slot to confirm the second slot is functioning properly?


----------



## shilka

I got up as i was so annoyed i could not sleep and what do you know the damm SLI option shows up but does it work nope it just goes blank every time i try and run a program or game that can use SLI


----------



## MKHunt

In SLI the memory is mirrored directly between the GPUs. With this knowledge, understand that if a program addresses memory past the 2gb range.....


----------



## shilka

Updated the drivers and the SLI option is gone again

And feed up am going to be selling the brick whats it worth?

Asus GTX 680 CU II 2 GB triple slot card just under a year old been used mostly at the desktop and not much gaming


----------



## Arizonian

Have you tired your new card single top and then test PCIe #2 slot alone and rule out its not a PCIe lane that's down?

Sorry if you already said it. I missed it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Have you tired your new card single top and then test PCIe #2 slot alone and rule out its not a PCIe lane that's down?
> 
> Sorry if you already said it. I missed it.


No have not tried the 4 GB card in number 1 slot

Both cards work fine alone in the number 1 slot

With both cards together in slot 1 and 3 the drivers can find and see them but not turn on SLI the reason is you cant run a 2 GB and a 4 GB in SLI so i am getting rid of the 2 GB am feed up with that damm big brick of a card

If i seem grumpy its because its 04.08 AM here


----------



## Arizonian

I'm wondering if PCIe #3 is bad?

Don't worry about being grumpy.....I think we've all been in your shoes trouble shooting once or twice ourselves at one time or another.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm wondering if PCIe #3 is bad?
> 
> Don't worry about being grumpy.....I think we've all been in your shoes trouble shooting once or twice ourselves at one time or another.


Troubleshooting a soft-failing motherboard.... I want to cry just thinking about the weeks it took to narrow that down.

@shilka:

I see you have x79. 680 PhysX card? Just kidding. Instead of selling, you can always try and trading it + cash for a 4gb. Might save on shipping or time anyway.


----------



## Caz

Guess who is getting a Auria in like 72 hours....?


----------



## shilka

The 4 GB card alone works fine in slot number 3 so its not a hardware problem its software

The 2 GB is sold am getting rid of that damm brick tomorrow

the 4 GB card despite being smaller and overclock lower is a much better card noise wise it makes as much noise at 100% fan speed as the old 2 GB card did at 40%

Got 378$ out of the 731$ back

The 2 GB Asus GTX 680 CU II has a fatal design flaw on its SLI fingers you cant use the hard plastic 3 and 4 way SLI bridges as the metal on the cooler is blocking it epic fail


----------



## Fulvin

Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite ordered.









Noticed later that the perfect pixel was only 20€ more. I suppose I could still contact greensum and ask for a switch but is the perfect pixel worth it? Greensums policy is 1+5 dead pixels and I'm not sure if you'd even noticed the bad ones.


----------



## jassilamba

Thought I would share this unless ppl already know. *Dell U2713HM $584.00* after coupon and free shipping.

If you call Dell they will price match and give you free 2 day shipping, you might have to pay tax.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111&Tpk=u2713hm&IsVirtualParent=1


----------



## shilka

Jassilamba could you leave my setup as a SLI setup on the list despite i only have one card right now am getting a second 4 GB card next month as a 2 GB and a 4 GB card wont run in SLI

Thanks


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Jassilamba could you leave my setup as a SLI setup on the list despite i only have one card right now am getting a second 4 GB card next month as a 2 GB and a 4 GB card wont run in SLI
> 
> Thanks


No issues, I will leave it as is. I'm gonna let this slide this time but not again (just kidding).

I'm thinking about giving my Auria to my Kid and getting the Dell U2713HM, good move bad move or should I not move?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> No issues, I will leave it as is. I'm gonna let this slide this time but not again (just kidding).


Stayed up allmost night trying to get it to work and i just gave up


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Thought I would share this unless ppl already know. *Dell U2713HM $584.00* after coupon and free shipping.
> 
> If you call Dell they will price match and give you free 2 day shipping, you might have to pay tax.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111&Tpk=u2713hm&IsVirtualParent=1


I got mine for 549.99 from Newegg the other day. It has some yellowish backlight bleed, but I don't want to send it back and lose money on their awful return policy. Wish I had ordered from Amazon =/


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Stayed up allmost night trying to get it to work and i just gave up


From what I understand the best you could have done is use 1 card for physx unless using old drivers.
I guess now we can have a good before and after SLI numbers from you. Once you get those I will add them to the OP (unless anyone has any objections)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> From what I understand the best you could have done is use 1 card for physx unless using old drivers.
> I guess now we can have a good before and after SLI numbers from you. Once you get those I will add them to the OP (unless anyone has any objections)


Have done both single 2 GB and 4 GB FPS numbers and will do 4 GB SLI numbers

Ramzinho is helping me out with the graphs so many thanks to him

And yes you are welcome to add them just need to add a watermark in the corrner i had problems with other people stealing my work in the past


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I got mine for 549.99 from Newegg the other day. It has some yellowish backlight bleed, but I don't want to send it back and lose money on their awful return policy. Wish I had ordered from Amazon =/


If I got that route I might just get it from Dell it self as then I don't have to deal with any other vendor. I'm see if I can find a VESA mount for my Auria as that might be a better solution (for the pocket)


----------



## shilka

Well this is strange as hell Far Cry 2 runs slower with a 4 GB card then with a 2 GB despite the clocks are almost the same

FC 2 Benches.pdf 162k .pdf file


Again thank you Ramzinho for helping me out

2 GB Benchmarks

GTX 680 2GB Benchmarks.pdf 242k .pdf file


4 GB Benchmarks

GTX 680 4GB Benchmarks.pdf 259k .pdf file


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well this is strange as hell Far Cry 2 runs slower with a 4 GB card then with a 2 GB despite the clocks are almost the same
> 
> FC 2 Benches.pdf 162k .pdf file
> 
> 
> Again thank you Ramzinho for helping me out
> 
> 2 GB Benchmarks
> 
> GTX 680 2GB Benchmarks.pdf 242k .pdf file
> 
> 
> 4 GB Benchmarks
> 
> GTX 680 4GB Benchmarks.pdf 259k .pdf file


Gonna guess the game video settings have not changed.

Also run this comparison with Metro 2033. If you test with an application that does not use 2 GB of VRAM I don't think having 4 is gonna make any difference. Also remember your memory bandwidth is still the same when you moved form a 2 GB to a 4 GB card. But I think Metro 2033 is a good game to test with.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Gonna guess the game video settings have not changed.
> 
> Also run this comparison with Metro 2033. If you test with an application that does not use 2 GB of VRAM I don't think having 4 is gonna make any difference. Also remember your memory bandwidth is still the same when you moved form a 2 GB to a 4 GB card. But I think Metro 2033 is a good game to test with.


Metro 2033 does not run faster even with 4 GB nor does Hitman Absolution/Sleeping Dogs or even Sniper Elite V2

You need 2 cards not more VRAM

2GB Vs 4 GB myth BUSTED at least with a 256 bit bus 356 bit bus might help


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Metro 2033 does not run faster even with 4 GB nor does Hitman Absolution/Sleeping Dogs or even Sniper Elite V2
> 
> You need 2 cards not more VRAM
> 
> 2GB Vs 4 GB myth BUSTED at least with a 256 bit bus 356 bit bus might help


This article would agree with you - http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Video-Card-Performance-2GB-vs-4GB-Memory-154/


----------



## Terreos

Correct me if I'm wrong but, doesn't having more memory just keep you from hitting the cards VRAM limits? Adding memory doesn't add performance. Just keeps your games from tanking if they hit the limit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but, doesn't having more memory just keep you from hitting the cards VRAM limits? Adding memory doesn't add performance. Just keeps your games from tanking if they hit the limit.


You understood correctly

And the reason i bought a 4 GB card was not that i tought it would be faster then a 2 GB card but more that it was the only card in stock in the whole country


----------



## Terreos

Lol. Thanks. Just making sure I had my facts straight.


----------



## revro

well in theory the 4gb card would prevent you from having fps drops when memory vram limit is hit. so basically higher average fps by few frames, but it means you dont get stutter because vram limit is not hit

best
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well in theory the 4gb card would prevent you from having fps drops when memory vram limit is hit. so basically higher average fps by few frames, but it means you dont get stutter because vram limit is not hit
> 
> best
> revro


You can dowload the graphs showing all FPS number from lowest to highest with both 2 GB and 4 GB cards a few posts back

Off topic am just curious but is there anyone who has ever heard of Honorverse?


----------



## GEEKICON

The only reason i got the 4gb card was because i play with mods in games like skyrim,gta 4 and thought i might go triple monitor. Plus i heard some games go over 2gb on a single 1440p that's why and also thought if i keep the gtx 670 4gb. In the long run it will help me. But i all ways thought the 2gb and 4gb version of the card was same


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You can dowload the graphs showing all FPS number from lowest to highest with both 2 GB and 4 GB cards a few posts back
> 
> Off topic am just curious but is there anyone who has ever heard of Honorverse?


No never heard of it. Starting reading about it, sounds interesting though.

On the VRAM issue, the more texture mods and AA you start throwing at games that's where the 2GB vs 4GB will show difference other than that you don't need 4 GB for 1440P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> The only reason i got the 4gb card was because *i play with mods in games like skyrim,gta 4* and thought i might go triple monitor. Plus i heard some games go over 2gb on a single 1440p that's why and also thought if i keep the gtx 670 4gb. In the long run it will help me. But i all ways thought the 2gb and 4gb version of the card was same


Cases like yours might push VRAM usage over 2 (depends on the mod in use) so you made a good choice going with higher VRAM.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> The only reason i got the 4gb card was because i play with mods in games like skyrim,gta 4 and thought i might go triple monitor. Plus i heard some games go over 2gb on a single 1440p that's why and also thought if i keep the gtx 670 4gb. In the long run it will help me. But i all ways thought the 2gb and 4gb version of the card was same


Sleeping Dogs is the only game where it really likes more then 2 GB i saw the game eat up 3072 MB of VRAM thats 3 GB out of 4 GB total damm a VRAM hog


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sleeping Dogs is the only game where it really likes more then 2 GB i saw the game eat up 3072 MB of VRAM thats 3 GB out of 4 GB total damm a VRAM hog


Should only be half of that. Monitoring software typically combines vram used from both cards into one.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sleeping Dogs is the only game where it really likes more then 2 GB i saw the game eat up 3072 MB of VRAM thats 3 GB out of 4 GB total damm a VRAM hog


Damn. I played this game awhile back but didn't check out how much vram it was using. Lucky i had a 4gb card


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Should only be half of that. Monitoring software typically combines vram used from both cards into one.


I dont have 2 cards i gave up on the 2 GB card and sold it
so i only have the 4 GB card now

Just look at the VRAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> No never heard of it. Starting reading about it, sounds interesting though..


If you like to read you sould start reading that series
its awesome they have some big battles later in the series and the numbers of missiles and the range is just ridiculous


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont have 2 cards i gave up on the 2 GB card and sold it
> so i only have the 4 GB card now
> 
> Just look at the VRAM
> 
> If you like to read you sould start reading that series
> its awesome they have some big battles later in the series and the numbers of missiles and the range is just ridiculous


That just shows available vram of your card. For some reason it doesn't show above 3gb vram though /shrug. Unless you can show me a sleeping dogs benchmark with 4gb vram showing.

Update your sig!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Update your sig!


Forgot about that its done now

Anyway the reason i brought up honorverse is that a few years back they talked about making a game on the series and then it kind of died but now they are talking about making it again and maybe even a movie




Would be awesome to play

Hell even a mod for Sins of a solar empire i would play

Royal manticoran navy


Nike class battlecruiser


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Damn. I played this game awhile back but didn't check out how much vram it was using. Lucky i had a 4gb card


I just maxed out Sleeping Dogs with the High Res texture pack. It only used 1600mhz on my system. Though I was actually playing the game and not using a benchmark. Btw totally unplayable at 19fps. Turn down everything to normal and high and I get 50fps and only uses 1100mhz of vram.








Stealing an old women moped!


----------



## wholeeo

For those of us playing Bioshock Infinite the following is extremely helpful if you haven't done so already,

Quote:


> *GUI Scaling Tweak*
> 
> Navigate to %USERPROFILE%\My Documents\My Games\BioShock Infinite\XGame\Config\
> Locate and open file XUI.ini in text editor (notepad for example).
> Locate lines MaxResolutionUpScale=0.0 and change value to something between 0.0 and 1.0.
> You can see examples @ the source, http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/BioShock_Infinite#GUI_scaling_on_high_resolution_displays


Can't believe I played it as long as I have without going crazy about how small the UI was. Thought it was normal, 

Also went ahead and did the tweak to set FOV to 90.


----------



## shilka

Got a check with my tax return today much eariler then i tought i would get it to bad its to late to cash it today

Am going to order a second Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB next week but am still thinking about if i got more money then brains and if i sould order two new cards or not


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Got a check with my tax return today much eariler then i tought i would get it to bad its to late to cash it today
> 
> Am going to order a second Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB next week but am still thinking about if i got more money then brains and if i sould order two new cards or not


tri-sli scaling is trash. 2 cards are the sweet spot


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> tri-sli scaling is trash. 2 cards are the sweet spot


Also think its a waste of money think i need a bigger SSD 480-512 GB would be nice


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> tri-sli scaling is trash. 2 cards are the sweet spot


I agree. Diminishing returns after SLI or Crossfire scaling isn't worth it to me either as a gamer.

However if your a 'bencher' - moot point. Which I am not and only need enough over kill for my 1440p monitor.









Update - Been gaming every single night since I got this monitor. Revisited BF3 & Crysis 2 in 1440p.







Crysis 3 campaign starts tonight, this time normal mode.

Got Assassins Creed 3 loaded on deck afterward and thinking of trying either Far Cry 3 or Tomb Raider. 1440p has brought a new 'umph' for my gaming experience I enjoy.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For those of us playing Bioshock Infinite the following is extremely helpful if you haven't done so already,
> Can't believe I played it as long as I have without going crazy about how small the UI was. Thought it was normal,
> 
> Also went ahead and did the tweak to set FOV to 90.


playing at 7680x1440 i was happay the ui was small so I could see more of the actual game on the center screen


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I agree. Diminishing returns after SLI or Crossfire scaling isn't worth it to me either as a gamer.
> 
> However if your a 'bencher' - moot point. Which I am not and only need enough over kill for my 1440p monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update - Been gaming every single night since I got this monitor. Revisited BF3 & Crysis 2 in 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 campaign starts tonight, this time normal mode.
> 
> Got Assassins Creed 3 loaded on deck afterward and thinking of trying either Far Cry 3 or Tomb Raider. 1440p has brought a new 'umph' for my gaming experience I enjoy.


1440P does make those games just look so awesome.

And I agree with ppl regarding scaling.

With that said, the 680 does scale well in tri SLI mode. But one would be better of spending that money on a bigger SSD or even a a dedicated sound card and some nice headphones.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> 1440P does make those games just look so awesome.
> 
> And I agree with ppl regarding scaling.
> 
> With that said, the 680 does scale well in tri SLI mode. But one would be better of spending that money on a bigger SSD or even a a dedicated sound card and some nice headphones.


Have dedicated sound card and a nice pair of headphones already

I am rather annoyed with 240 GB of SSD space its just too little it takes more time for me to download the games i tests then it does to test


----------



## Anoxy

Just ordered a replacement for my Dell u2713hm from Newegg. Calling customer service is definitely a good idea when dealing with them. Hooked me up with a free return label and advance shipped the replacement so I don't have to wait for them to receive the defective one. Lets just hope this time I don't have backlight bleed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Have dedicated sound card and a nice pair of headphones already
> 
> I am rather annoyed with 240 GB of SSD space its just too little it takes more time for me to download the games i tests then it does to test


That can get annoying. My vote is for another SSD then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Just ordered a replacement for my Dell u2713hm from Newegg. Calling customer service is definitely a good idea when dealing with them. Hooked me up with a free return label and advance shipped the replacement so I don't have to wait for them to receive the defective one. Lets just hope this time I don't have backlight bleed. Fingers crossed.


That is good news.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Have dedicated sound card and a nice pair of headphones already
> 
> I am rather annoyed with 240 GB of SSD space its just too little it takes more time for me to download the games i tests then it does to test


Damn and hear am thinking of getting a 256gb ssd. The one i have is a samsung 830 128gb. That same model am trying to get sells for more then the new pro version


----------



## shilka

The cheapest options for +480 GB SSD´s in Denmark are from lowest to highest

Samsung 840 Series MZ-7TD500 500 GB
Corsair Force Series GS 480 GB
Crucial M4 512 GB
SanDisk Extreme Solid State Disk 480 GB
Kingston SSDNow V+200 480 GB

The rest is over 3000 danish which is 520$ am not going to spend more then that am too cheap

Have the Force GS 240 GB right now


----------



## Azefore

^ I'll let the 840 pro series sit a bit longer before I buy their 512gb version for $450, if it hits $385 I'll take it. Still satisfied using the 830 128gb for boot/applications and 2x1tb raid for scratch and games. Wouldn't mind seeing another 830 128gb go on sale for $80-90 again however.


----------



## GEEKICON

I heard the new samsung 840 models are not better then the old 830 model. So am just looking around if i can find a good deal on a samsung 830 256gb or higher or probably go with a m4 256gb. I only use my ssd for os and games. But with a small 128gb i have to delete games to install new games that's driving me a bit crazy lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> I heard the new samsung 840 models are not better then the old 830 model. So am just looking around if i can find a good deal on a samsung 830 256gb or higher or probably go with a m4 256gb. I only use my ssd for os and games. But with a small 128gb i have to delete games to install new games that's driving me a bit crazy lol


Have that same problem with a 240 GB SSD some of my games are 25-30 GB

Need a 480 GB or higher


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Have that same problem with a 240 GB SSD some of my games are 25-30 GB
> 
> Need a 480 GB or higher


Damn then i guess i probably need to get a bigger ssd or use the 128gb just for os and stuff. And get a 256gb one just for a few games


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> I heard the new samsung 840 models are not better then the old 830 model. So am just looking around if i can find a good deal on a samsung 830 256gb or higher or probably go with a m4 256gb. I only use my ssd for os and games. But with a small 128gb i have to delete games to install new games that's driving me a bit crazy lol


I remember hearing similar but I think it was the normal 840 series that's slower or on par and the 840 pro series that's a bit faster overall than the 830.

I cleared my drives not so long ago so only games in circulation for me are Bioshock Inf, Tomb Raider, Chivalry and DS3 (when I get around to downloading it). I'd say 256gb is a comfortable space if you're not keeping everything you install.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> I heard the new samsung 840 models are not better then the old 830 model. So am just looking around if i can find a good deal on a samsung 830 256gb or higher or probably go with a m4 256gb. I only use my ssd for os and games. But with a small 128gb i have to delete games to install new games that's driving me a bit crazy lol


840 Pro dominates the 830. 840 non-pro is slightly better than the 830, but uses TLC rather than MLC which may or may not be an issue with regards to longevity.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I remember hearing similar but I think it was the normal 840 series that's slower or on par and the 840 pro series that's a bit faster overall than the 830.
> 
> I cleared my drives not so long ago so only games in circulation for me are Bioshock Inf, Tomb Raider, Chivalry and DS3 (when I get around to downloading it). I'd say 256gb is a comfortable space if you're not keeping everything you install.


I hared that the samsung 840 and pro uses tlc nand which if you write 30gb worth of file every day it will last you 3 years or so. Not saying am gonna write that much data every day. But its not as reliable as the mlc nand. That's why am looking for the old 830 model. Which sell's for more then the new pro version. But hopefully i find a good deal on one. I keep every thing on my external hard drives. So i guess i should be ok with the 256gb one. Plus i'll have the os on the 128gb one


----------



## XxYouGotOwnedZz

Here's some Call Of Duty Black Ops 2 Screenshots.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> I hared that the samsung 840 and pro uses tlc nand which if you write 30gb worth of file every day it will last you 3 years or so. Not saying am gonna write that much data every day. But its not as reliable as the mlc nand. That's why am looking for the old 830 model. Which sell's for more then the new pro version. But hopefully i find a good deal on one. I keep every thing on my external hard drives. So i guess i should be ok with the 256gb one. Plus i'll have the os on the 128gb one


Non-pro uses TLC. Pro uses MLC just like the 830 does.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Damn then i guess i probably need to get a bigger ssd or use the 128gb just for os and stuff. And get a 256gb one just for a few games


If you have SATA ports for two SSD´s go that way the reason i cant do that is that i have x4 SATA III ports and i am using 3 of those and i might need the last one so i would rather go with one big SSD over 2 smaller ones and then have a SATA III port i can use later

The only complaint i have with the Asus Rampage IV Extreme is that is has 8x SATA ports but only half is SATA III the other half if SATA II

The Rampage V Extreme needs 6x or more SATA III ports

Is the Samsung 840 500 GB worth it or sould i go with the pro version?


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Non-pro uses TLC. Pro uses MLC just like the 830 does.


I didn't know that. Thanks for letting me know. I just might go for the pro version then


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you have SATA ports for two SSD´s go that way the reason i cant do that is that i have x4 SATA III ports and i am using 3 of those and i might need the last one so i would rather go with one big SSD over 2 smaller ones and then have a SATA III port i can use later
> 
> The only complaint i have with the Asus Rampage IV Extreme is that is has 8x SATA ports but only half is SATA III the other half if SATA II
> 
> The Rampage V Extreme needs 6x or more SATA III ports
> 
> Is the Samsung 840 500 GB worth it or sould i go with the pro version?


Go with the pro version since zinfinion is saying it uses MLC that's better then TLC nand


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Go with the pro version since zinfinion is saying it uses MLC that's better then TLC nand


Its also more then i would normaly pay is it worth that amount extra its 1000 danish more for the pro version

1000 kr = 173$ US


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its also more then i would normaly pay is it worth that amount extra its 1000 danish more for the pro version
> 
> 1000 kr = 173$ US


I know it's more expansive but 840 uses the new TLC nand and 840 pro use the MLC nand memory which is better for sure for reliability. If it was me i wont go for the TLC one. That's why i was looking for the 830 model but now since i now know the pro uses MLC i would go for that one or if i find a good deal on the 830 i would go for that one


----------



## shilka

For me reliability is more important then super speeds i would like the Intel 600 GB one cant recall which model but that one is old slow and costs as much as a small house


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> For me reliability is more important then super speeds i would like the Intel 600 GB one cant recall which model but that one is old slow and costs as much as a small house


I believe Samsung 830 Pro already proven most reliable or second to that SSD of last year. 840 Pro jury still out.


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> For me reliability is more important then super speeds i would like the Intel 600 GB one cant recall which model but that one is old slow and costs as much as a small house


Lol i don't want that one am still paying my mortgage


----------



## Anoxy

I just got another Samsung 840 pro 128gb. Two of those for Windows 8 and Linux + whatever applications. Then a 1TB HDD for games. Putting games on a big SSD is too expensive imo. I don't notice a dramatic enough change in loading times.


----------



## vboy425

i have a Dell U2713HM. very clear and great, but man wen i play games some of the dark scene or night scene, it goes very dark. if i turn the gamma up in game it works, but than i looses a lot of details. Anyone have this issues ?


----------



## Anoxy

What are your contrast and brightness set at?


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What are your contrast and brightness set at?


factory @75 contrast, i turn brightest up to 100% and it got a little better.

BTW I really appreciate you're taking the time to help me.


----------



## Anoxy

Damn, I keep my brightness at like 30, 45 max. Contrast is at 65 and it looks really nice. Haven't noticed it being too dark. It was dark in Bioshock at first, but all I had to do was adjust in-game settings.


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Damn, I keep my brightness at like 30, 45 max. Contrast is at 65 and it looks really nice. Haven't noticed it being too dark. It was dark in Bioshock at first, but all I had to do was adjust in-game settings.


i pm you BTW. do do have any suggest calibration setting, what preset mode are you using ? Also do u have diablo 3 ?


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What are your contrast and brightness set at?


i answered already above lol. [email protected], [email protected] right now


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Damn, I keep my brightness at like 30, 45 max. Contrast is at 65 and it looks really nice. Haven't noticed it being too dark. It was dark in Bioshock at first, but all I had to do was adjust in-game settings.


why are we keeping on repeating ? lol


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vboy425*
> 
> i pm you BTW. do do have any suggest calibration setting, what preset mode are you using ? Also do u have diablo 3 ?


Standard preset, stock calibration settings. Didn't you get the little sheet from Dell....I think they test each monitor before distribution.


----------



## Anoxy

...I didn't repeat anything. Your browser must be broken


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vboy425*
> 
> i have a Dell U2713HM. very clear and great, but man wen i play games some of the dark scene or night scene, it goes very dark. if i turn the gamma up in game it works, but than i looses a lot of details. Anyone have this issues ?


Try turning off dynamic contrast if you haven't already.


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Standard preset, stock calibration settings. Didn't you get the little sheet from Dell....I think they test each monitor before distribution.


yes i did get the sheet


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Try turning off dynamic contrast if you haven't already.


i did.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Just about to unbox my new S-IPS monitor..












Microcenter FTW


----------



## vboy425

someone here should go play diablo3 and see if it's super dark. :-(


----------



## Anoxy

Congrats. That looks like a damn fine monitor!


----------



## kuruptx

Well after playing with my monitor got it to stop going dim and I am happy I didn't want to drop back to 1080 so I'm very happy


----------



## Caz

SO EXCITED FOR MY AURIA!


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vboy425*
> 
> i pm you BTW. do do have any suggest calibration setting, what preset mode are you using ? Also do u have diablo 3 ?


I have the u2711 but found a much better icc profile on this site: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

Edit-best would be to calibrate yourself but short of that....


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I have the u2711 but found a much better icc profile on this site: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> 
> Edit-best would be to calibrate yourself but short of that....


thank you


----------



## vboy425

okie, i gave up on my dell monitor. Time go to back to my Asus Vg278H


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vboy425*
> 
> okie, i gave up on my dell monitor. Time go to back to my Asus Vg278H


Look into the Asus PB278Q instead.

Get it on Newegg for $650.00.

You are going from a high speed monitor to a much slower one no matter what, when you go up in resolution. I can hardly notice the difference at all. Contrast is not a problem at all with the Asus PB278Q.


----------



## Anoxy

Get it from Amazon. Much better returns policy, since that is so common with these monitors.


----------



## valkeriefire

I am thinking about selling some hardware and getting a U2713Hm. How are these for gaming? Reviews show that they have about 2 frames of lag. I currently use a U2412m which has less lag. Is this a big deal or are review sites making much to do about nothing?


----------



## Anoxy

If you think you can notice 2 milliseconds....I sure as hell can't


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I am thinking about selling some hardware and getting a U2713Hm. How are these for gaming? Reviews show that they have about 2 frames of lag. I currently use a U2412m which has less lag. Is this a big deal or are review sites making much to do about nothing?


You might want to gave the Asus PB278Q a look as well


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I am thinking about selling some hardware and getting a U2713Hm. How are these for gaming? Reviews show that they have about 2 frames of lag. I currently use a U2412m which has less lag. Is this a big deal or are review sites making much to do about nothing?


Just got done with a three hour gaming session with the witcher 2. Lag in this game will get you killed even against normal enemies. And I can safely tell you it's awesome. Screen is responsive. I know that's not very scientific but, it is from a gamers perspective.


----------



## ski-bum

I believe for a gaming monitor, your better off with a PLS panel over an IPS panel.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I am thinking about selling some hardware and getting a U2713Hm. How are these for gaming? Reviews show that they have about 2 frames of lag. I currently use a U2412m which has less lag. Is this a big deal or are review sites making much to do about nothing?


your u2412m has more than 2ms of lag lol

seriously. input lag is not an issue no matter what monitor you choose


----------



## Azefore

^ Indeed, it's ghosting you have to worry about (imo)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If you think you can notice 2 milliseconds....I sure as hell can't


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> your u2412m has more than 2ms of lag lol
> 
> seriously. input lag is not an issue no matter what monitor you choose


2 frames of lag = 16.6 to 33.3ms...

Blue is signal delay, grey is half avg pixel response:

*U2412M*


*U2713HM*


*tl;dr:* pixel response is almost the same, so no ghosting issue with either, signal delay is much longer on the U2713HM, but still acceptable to those that aren't pro CS gamers.


----------



## Descadent

well if those dells got 16ms of lag in 2013. damn proud to have a korean then.

my first lcd back in 03 that was a full screen sony only had 12ms lol


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well if those dells got 16ms of lag in 2013. damn proud to have a korean then.
> 
> my first lcd back in 03 that was a full screen sony only had 12ms lol


Signal delay (input lag) plus half average pixel response is what most people call lag, when it should truly be called latency. So as for your Sony, are you referring to pixel response time or signal delay?


----------



## MenacingTuba

He is referring to the manufacturer quoted response time


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I believe for a gaming monitor, your better off with a PLS panel over an IPS panel.


PLS is the same as IPS. PLS is Samsung brand of IPS


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vboy425*
> 
> PLS is the same as IPS. PLS is Samsung brand of IPS


Extremely similar, yes; the same, no.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> He is referring to the manufacturer quoted response time


it was so long ago who cares. roll your eyes over something else lol


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Just got done with a three hour gaming session with the witcher 2. Lag in this game will get you killed even against normal enemies. And I can safely tell you it's awesome. Screen is responsive. I know that's not very scientific but, it is from a gamers perspective.


Sounds good, do you ever play FPS or just RPGs? Sound like the consensus is that the latency on a 1440p monitor won't matter unless I am a Pro, which I am not. Still I don't want to give myself a handicap either.

Any BF3 players here with the Dell U2713HM? I realize other 1440p monitors have less lag, but I am really only interested in the Dell since it has the inputs I want and I like Dell's warranty service, plus the price is good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 2 frames of lag = 16.6 to 33.3ms...
> 
> Blue is signal delay, grey is half avg pixel response:
> 
> *U2412M*
> 
> 
> *U2713HM*
> 
> 
> *tl;dr:* pixel response is almost the same, so no ghosting issue with either, signal delay is much longer on the U2713HM, but still acceptable to those that aren't pro CS gamers.


Your post highlights exactly what my research showed. The 2713HM has almost double the lag of the 2412m. I guess I am just looking for a few FPS players to confirm it doesn't ruin their game play. I'd hate to spend $550-585 on a monitor and regret it.


----------



## Konkulf

I have played on "so called" 1ms monitors, and I now have the U2713HM. I really feel no noticeable difference while gaming. The screen is responsive and there is no ghosting from what I can tell.
I play video games pretty much daily (and have done so for the last 5 or so years) and I'm really happy with my purchase.
They're also about 800$ where I live, so it would've been quite bitter if it didn't live up to my expectations


----------



## Caz

IN!





Whats good?!

LOVIN THIS!


----------



## vboy425

okie so I went and returned the Dell U2713HM and got a Samsung S27B970D. All i can say is WOW, 1440P meant to be.


----------



## Azefore

^ I still think its stand holds it back from being on par with the Viewsonic VP2770 but an awesome monitor non the less


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ I still think its stand holds it back from being on par with the Viewsonic VP2770 but an awesome monitor non the less


here are my thoughts. Screen picture is sharp and bright, stand is stable and not wobble, and bonus is it looks good even when it's OFF lol.


----------



## Jordan32

Looking at purchasing http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CROSSOVER-27Q-LED-P-27-DVI-Dual-S-IPS-QHD-2560X1440-16-9-Pivot-Tilt-Monitor-/110869169169?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19d0514411&_uhb=1#ht_14508wt_1163

Just wondering what back-light bleed is like ? any ?

pictures ?

I am not really sure what to expect..


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Your post highlights exactly what my research showed. The 2713HM has almost double the lag of the 2412m. I guess I am just looking for a few FPS players to confirm it doesn't ruin their game play. I'd hate to spend $550-585 on a monitor and regret it.


I play BF3 & Painkiller on PC. This is from my Samsung S27A850D:

Faster Setting



I find that there is an obvious difference between a low signal delay+pixel response time 60hz monitor vs. a 1 frame delay monitor but it isn't huge unlike the difference between a 120hz TN and 1 frame delay monitor. I usually do very well regardless of which monitor I am using... as long as I tweak the aiming sensitivity.

Unless you try a 1440p monitor you won't know. Get one from a retailer with a hassle free return+exchange policy (Amazon), then you won't have to worry.

There is also the Viewsonic VP2770

Ultra Setting



The Ultra Setting overshoots but the Advanced setting does not and provides essentially identical performance.

Overshoot is just as important as pixel response times, often monitors with such low pixel response times will have obvious overshoot issues (Dell S series & U2713H=overshoot nightmares). Always consult both graphs and read the text!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Got around to taking a picture of my setup/monitor finally. Would love to be added to the club











^ Taken with my superbad camera that I got a long time ago.





^ Giving my GTX 670 a workout with a single 2560x1440p monitor and a 1080p on it







. Need more funds for more GPUs!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Got around to taking a picture of my setup/monitor finally. Would love to be added to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Taken with my superbad camera that I got a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Giving my GTX 670 a workout with a single 2560x1440p monitor and a 1080p on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Need more funds for more GPUs!


AREYOUCOPYINGME!? lol nice man, nice.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> AREYOUCOPYINGME!? lol nice man, nice.


Nawp







.

Only thing I wish about my setup is that that left 1080p monitor was an IPS panel. TN panels look so awful compared to an IPS. THe difference is astounding.


----------



## kuruptx

Heres my validation


----------



## revro

thanks Konkulf for info, i myself am not very good at ruling about u2713hm, but i havent seen anything wrong with my u2713hm when gaming in BF3 or any other fps. anyway i should have gone with u3014







... well maybe once this one breaks down in 10 years xD

best
revro


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> thanks Konkulf for info, i myself am not very good at ruling about u2713hm, but i havent seen anything wrong with my u2713hm when gaming in BF3 or any other fps. anyway i should have gone with u3014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... well maybe once this one breaks down in 10 years xD
> 
> best
> revro


Same hear i have no problems with my two dell u2713hm. Also was thinking of getting the u3014 but i'll just stick with the two dell's for now. And may be down the road get the 3rd one for triple monitor gaming


----------



## ToriksLV

While i was looking at Viewsonic 2770 i found out about new LG 27EA83, have anyone got one and what do you think about them, which one is better and why?









Looks like LG has PMW flicker which sucks, but then some say it has beter colors n stuff, dunno.


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToriksLV*
> 
> While i was looking at Viewsonic 2770 i found out about new LG 27EA83, have anyone got one and what do you think about them, which one is better and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like LG has PMW flicker which sucks, but then some say it has beter colors n stuff, dunno.


first one i picked up was LG 27EA83, went back to the store and return it the next day. bad light bleeds.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vboy425*
> 
> PLS is the same as IPS. PLS is Samsung brand of IPS


Not really.

While similar to IPS, PLS is designed to have a advantages over traditional IPS. First, it has a higher level of transmittance, so more light gets through each individual cell. This allows you to use either a lower powered backlight, or to have a brighter display, both of which lower the power output required for a certain screen brightness. Second, as each cell allows more light though, you can pack them tighter allowing for displays with a higher pixel-per-inch count while keeping light output higher. PLS also claims to have better viewing angles for color and contrast in comparison to IPS.

Source

I know I read a more detailed report on this, just couldn't find it.


----------



## shilka

I always get so confused about the Asus PB278Q is that IPS or PLS? can never recall


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I always get so confused about the Asus PB278Q is that IPS or PLS? can never recall


It's a PLS panel.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> It's a PLS panel.


Ok thanks


----------



## ski-bum

Their advertising is a little misleading. They state "Panel Type : IPS Technology (PLS Panel)"


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Their advertising is a little misleading. They state "Panel Type : IPS Technology (PLS Panel)"


Yeah thats why i got confused


----------



## ToriksLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vboy425*
> 
> first one i picked up was LG 27EA83, went back to the store and return it the next day. bad light bleeds.


hm, well in one good review they only mentioned minor bleed while other said there is none, i gues you had a bad luck. Will wait for more proper reviews.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Looking at purchasing http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CROSSOVER-27Q-LED-P-27-DVI-Dual-S-IPS-QHD-2560X1440-16-9-Pivot-Tilt-Monitor-/110869169169?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19d0514411&_uhb=1#ht_14508wt_1163
> 
> Just wondering what back-light bleed is like ? any ?
> 
> pictures ?
> 
> I am not really sure what to expect..


you got nothing to worry about, but all ips panels are susceptible to glow and bleed, but all reports have been minor. I have very minimal light bleed on my 3


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> *Sounds good, do you ever play FPS or just RPGs? Sound like the consensus is that the latency on a 1440p monitor won't matter unless I am a Pro, which I am not. Still I don't want to give myself a handicap either.*
> .


I play metro 2033, crysis 2, And Aliens vs Predator. Obviously I have to sacrifice some of the setting to get them playable but, in my eyes they still look better than at 1080p fully maxed out settings. And on those games the response time feels good. I play online in aliens vs predator online. And I haven't had any problems with it. My last monitor was an IPS also so I'm likely used to it.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Nawp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Only thing I wish about my setup is that that left 1080p monitor was an IPS panel. TN panels look so awful compared to an IPS. THe difference is astounding.


But with a nice IPS panel it also makes the 1440p feel _slightly_ less special.


----------



## Sunreeper

Just caught up with the thread for the guys who were talking about the ssds why don't you guys wait for the crucial m500 around a terabyte of space (I think it was 948gb) for 500$


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Just caught up with the thread for the guys who were talking about the ssds why don't you guys wait for the crucial m500 around a terabyte of space (I think it was 948gb) for 500$


Yes i have seen the M500 960 GB and the price per GB was almost as low as the 840


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

3x Crossover 2720MDP driven by 2x 7970 CF


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Just caught up with the thread for the guys who were talking about the ssds why don't you guys wait for the crucial m500 around a terabyte of space (I think it was 948gb) for 500$


Haven't heard before you mentioned it here, looks like I'll do one of those and get rid of my last HDD cage unless I buy a decent 3D printer first







. I got the samsung 830 more than a year ago so that's my excuse lol.


----------



## GEEKICON

Off topic. Can i get some advice form you all. If you had a choice and you can get a msi z77 mpower, asus maximus v formula and the asus maximus v extreme which one will you go for. Am only gonna max do sli or crossfire down the road. Thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Off topic. Can i get some advice form you all. If you had a choice and you can get a msi z77 mpower, asus maximus v formula and the asus maximus v extreme which one will you go for. Am only gonna max do sli or crossfire down the road. Thanks


I would go with the asus maximus v extreme if i where to pick one

I dont mind the price or Asus despite their crappy RMA


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I would go with the asus maximus v extreme if i where to pick one
> 
> I dont mind the price or Asus despite their crappy RMA


Thanks. I'll go with that then. I found someone selling it new for the same price as the asus maximus v formula. In US dollar its $352


----------



## King4x4

If you are only going for dual cards you don't need to go extreme...Asrock extreme 6 is pretty decent board for the cash.


----------



## King4x4

Stupid mobile.


----------



## shilka

You dont need to go Extreme but i did not need to go Extreme either but i have never once looked back and tought it was overkill or a bad motherboard or a bad choice

Might as well go crazy and all the way if you have money for it


----------



## GEEKICON

Thanks guy's


----------



## Descadent

I've had an Asus IV Maxiumus Extreme-Z for couple of weeks now that was a refurb. pretty good so far. tons tons of options in the bios on the high end asus boards.


----------



## Konkulf

Also, the ROG boards also have a really nice BIOS to tinker with, very easy to navigate aswell as easy to overclock if you ever want that.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Also, the ROG boards also have a really nice BIOS to tinker with, very easy to navigate aswell as easy to overclock if you ever want that.


The BIOS on the R4E is so big with so many option its a bit ridiculous i dont even know what some of the things are


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I've had an Asus IV Maxiumus Extreme-Z for couple of weeks now that was a refurb. pretty good so far. tons tons of options in the bios on the high end asus boards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Also, the ROG boards also have a really nice BIOS to tinker with, very easy to navigate aswell as easy to overclock if you ever want that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The BIOS on the R4E is so big with so many option its a bit ridiculous i dont even know what some of the things are


Thanks guy's. It's just that the seller told me its new but it wont have no grantee whats so ever. But if i go with the asus maximus v formula which is the same price. But i will have grantee. So am a bit stuck with which one to go for. If something does happen to the asus maximus v extreme then i would have lost quite a lot of money. But will asus help me if something happens to the asus maximus v extreme like will they let me do an rma on this board


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> Thanks guy's. It's just that the seller told me its new but it wont have no grantee whats so ever. But if i go with the asus maximus v formula which is the same price. But i will have grantee. So am a bit stuck with which one to go for. If something does happen to the asus maximus v extreme then i would have lost quite a lot of money. But will asus help me if something happens to the asus maximus v extreme like will they let me do an rma on this board


Go with the board with grantee there is not a huge difference between both boards both are really good


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Go with the board with grantee there is not a huge difference between both boards both are really good


Thanks. I guess i will go with the asus maximus v formula then. Just to be on the safe side if something does go wrong


----------



## shilka

Its still a pretty high end motherboard

And you get more then SATA III ports then on the R4E which is annoying


----------



## GEEKICON

Thanks shilka


----------



## shilka

One thing i can spot that the Formula does not have that the Extreme has and that is a 6 pin PCI-E plug on the motherboard

You use that when you need that extra power to reach high overclocks on your video cards


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> One thing i can spot that the Formula does not have that the Extreme has and that is a 6 pin PCI-E plug on the motherboard
> 
> You use that when you need that extra power to reach high overclocks on your video cards


O right. Damn i just don't know what to do now. Since there both the same price. One comes without a grantee and the other one comes with it. Do you think i should just try my luck with the extreme board. If it does not work get paypal to give me a refund


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> O right. Damn i just don't know what to do now. Since there both the same price. One comes without a grantee and the other one comes with it. Do you think i should just try my luck with the extreme board. If it does not work get paypal to give me a refund


No that PCI-E plug is not worth it

You need it with 3 or 4 video cards not 2 or less


----------



## GEEKICON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No that PCI-E plug is not worth it
> 
> You need it with 3 or 4 video cards not 2 or less


O right thanks. The seller is telling me if something does go wrong i can send it back to him or asus. But that's with a different seller. But it was a ex-display model. O well i'll just think about it tonight. Only gonna use it for two cards max


----------



## shilka

Formula



Extreme



If you look at both boards you can see the Formula can have up to 3 video cards and the Extreme can hold up to 4 so unless you plan on more then 2 cards just go for the Formula


----------



## Terreos

All of this talk of new motherboards makes me wanna buy a new one.









And I agree with the vote to get the formula. Then again I would like to see you to ri sli since you maybe running 3 U2713HM in the future.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEEKICON*
> 
> O right thanks. The seller is telling me if something does go wrong i can send it back to him or asus. But that's with a different seller. But it was a ex-display model. O well i'll just think about it tonight. Only gonna use it for two cards max


The Formula has much better on board audio, and if your not going to go past 2 sli/crossfire, I would go with the Formula and the guarantee. Asus are usually pretty good fault wise, but a mobo is complicated piece of kit.


----------



## ski-bum

What happened to this thread?

Here you go.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> What happened to this thread?


We go off topic from time to time

Well this is strange all my FPS numbers are lower then before and all i did was to move the card to the number 3 slot does that have any effect on my FPS numbers???


----------



## GEEKICON

Thanks guy's and sorry for going off topic again


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> We go off topic from time to time
> 
> Well this is strange all my FPS numbers are lower then before and all i did was to move the card to the number 3 slot does that have any effect on my FPS numbers???


On your particular motherboard it should not. If you had a lower end MB and installed a GPU on a 2.0 4x slot, it could make a difference, but your motherboard support 3.0 8x on all 4 slots, so it shouldn't matter.


----------



## TMallory

I should be getting an Asus PB278Q this week, can't wait to try out Skyrim/BF3/Bioshock


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> On your particular motherboard it should not. If you had a lower end MB and installed a GPU on a 2.0 4x slot, it could make a difference, but your motherboard support 3.0 8x on all 4 slots, so it shouldn't matter.


My FPS numbers have droped 1-4 in every test i have done so far and the only thing that is different is the card is in the number 3 slot everything else is the same

And i can also overclock the card higher now which is even more strange


----------



## ski-bum

My motherboard recommends that if your only using one card to install it into the first slot.
Don't know why.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> My motherboard recommends that if your only using one card to install it into the first slot.
> Don't know why.


Moved the card back in the number 1 slot and its still slower then before why???

Think i need to do a clean windows install


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Just about to unbox my new S-IPS monitor..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microcenter FTW


Welcome to the 1600P list my friend, And yes Micro Center FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> IN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats good?!
> 
> LOVIN THIS!


Auria is whats good. I love my monitor. The only thing I would change on an Auria is the stand.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Got around to taking a picture of my setup/monitor finally. Would love to be added to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Taken with my superbad camera that I got a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Giving my GTX 670 a workout with a single 2560x1440p monitor and a 1080p on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Need more funds for more GPUs!


Welcome to the club mate. Time to add another 670









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Heres my validation


Welcome to the club









Nice to see a lot of new members crossing over to the 1440P side.


----------



## shilka

Well this is strange either my new GTX 680 has deceived to run slower or i have a driver isue somewhere have tried pretty much everything now and it runs slower then when i first installed it


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well this is strange either my new GTX 680 has deceived to run slower or i have a driver isue somewhere have tried pretty much everything now and it runs slower then when i first installed it


Humm did you get a chance to do a clean windows install yet? But that is very strange.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Humm did you get a chance to do a clean windows install yet? But that is very strange.


I tried everything its slower now unless i damaged the card or something it has to be some kind of sofware problem

And no have not done it yet think i am going to wait untill i get my second card and see if that does it as well


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I tried everything its slower now unless i damaged the card or something it has to be some kind of sofware problem


I guess the only way to rule out the damage would be to try it on a different Mobo (if you have a different system). Or see if you can try it on a friends system. You might wanna contact Asus support as well or look over at their forums to see if they have something on it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I guess the only way to rule out the damage would be to try it on a different Mobo (if you have a different system). Or see if you can try it on a friends system. You might wanna contact Asus support as well or look over at their forums to see if they have something on it.


The card does not seem to be damaged in any way fans and temps are all normal in fact the max temp i have seen is 55c with 60% fan speed the card is just a litte slower for some strange reason

No dont have another motherboard or system to tray it on

Last we dont have to deal with RMA in Denmark danish law says its the shop which you bought it from that has to deal with any and all problems so i just have to return it and thats that


----------



## DatUsername

Hey, I'm planning to buy a new 2560 x 1440 monitor and I have searched for the monitor for some time. The Korean Yamakasi Catleap 2B witch is "overclockable" to 120hz got my intrest, cause I play some fps games. I havent seen any on sales (except on the 120hz.net(The price has risen a lot lately it was like 500$ just 6 months ago now it is like 700-800$))
So, Im intrested in 2560 x 1440 monitor, so witch one are you recommending to me?
- I live in Finland (Europe)
- GPU - GTX 680
Also if someone has some info about the korean monitor witch is capable of 120hz on that res on sales, I would appreciate it if I could get a link to sales.
Also the monitor being pixel perfect (no dead pixels) would be really nice. I know Dell has a good dead pixel warranty system.
And I dont need monitor speakers.

I have been looking into
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM
Asus PB278Q
(same price in Finland)

Thanks


----------



## shilka

The Asus PB278Q is a great monitor and its made a little more for gaming then the others or at least that is how i understood it?

I have a Asus PB278Q myself and its by far the best monitor i have seen or owned so far and other then a single dead pixel on mine its perfekt

Due note that the Asus PB278Q has some issues you need to be aware of before you buy it


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatUsername*
> 
> Hey, I'm planning to buy a new 2560 x 1440 monitor and I have searched for the monitor for some time. The Korean Yamakasi Catleap 2B witch is "overclockable" to 120hz got my intrest, cause I play some fps games. I havent seen any on sales (except on the 120hz.net(The price has risen a lot lately it was like 500$ just 6 months ago now it is like 700-800$))
> So, Im intrested in 2560 x 1440 monitor, so witch one are you recommending to me?
> - I live in Finland (Europe)
> - GPU - GTX 680
> Also if someone has some info about the korean monitor witch is capable of 120hz on that res on sales, I would appreciate it if I could get a link to sales.
> Also the monitor being pixel perfect (no dead pixels) would be really nice. I know Dell has a good dead pixel warranty system.
> And I dont need monitor speakers.
> 
> I have been looking into
> Dell UltraSharp U2713HM
> Asus PB278Q
> (same price in Finland)
> 
> Thanks


The U2713HM is better, it has deeper blacks, better colour depth, very good out the box calibration etc. The only thing the PB278Q has over it is the good pixel response times and slightly less input lag. That being said, both monitors have quality control issues which you should be aware of. The Dell often comes with bad backlight bleeding, normally in the bottom left corner. The Asus also often comes with backlight bleeding and it seems their dead pixel control isn't quite as good. All in all, whichever one you get, don't expect it to be perfect. My first U2713HM had very bad bleeding but luckily my replacement was 100% perfect.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> The U2713HM is better, it has deeper blacks, better colour depth, very good out the box calibration etc. The only thing the PB278Q has over it is the good pixel response times and slightly less input lag. That being said, both monitors have quality control issues which you should be aware of. The Dell often comes with bad backlight bleeding, normally in the bottom left corner. The Asus also often comes with backlight bleeding and it seems their dead pixel control isn't quite as good. All in all, whichever one you get, don't expect it to be perfect. My first U2713HM had very bad bleeding but luckily my replacement was 100% perfect.


Dont forget about PWM flicker


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The card does not seem to be damaged in any way fans and temps are all normal in fact the max temp i have seen is 55c with 60% fan speed the card is just a litte slower for some strange reason
> 
> No dont have another motherboard or system to tray it on
> 
> Last we dont have to deal with RMA in Denmark danish law says its the shop which you bought it from that has to deal with any and all problems so i just have to return it and thats that


You might wanna try that if you want. Also see if there is a bios update or anything like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatUsername*
> 
> Hey, I'm planning to buy a new 2560 x 1440 monitor and I have searched for the monitor for some time. The Korean Yamakasi Catleap 2B witch is "overclockable" to 120hz got my intrest, cause I play some fps games. I havent seen any on sales (except on the 120hz.net(The price has risen a lot lately it was like 500$ just 6 months ago now it is like 700-800$))
> So, Im intrested in 2560 x 1440 monitor, so witch one are you recommending to me?
> - I live in Finland (Europe)
> - GPU - GTX 680
> Also if someone has some info about the korean monitor witch is capable of 120hz on that res on sales, I would appreciate it if I could get a link to sales.
> Also the monitor being pixel perfect (no dead pixels) would be really nice. I know Dell has a good dead pixel warranty system.
> And I dont need monitor speakers.
> 
> I have been looking into
> Dell UltraSharp U2713HM
> Asus PB278Q
> (same price in Finland)
> 
> Thanks


If you are looking for something reliable and with a great warranty go with Dell.

They are both great monitors and if possible for you to go to store and see them on display that would be really really awesome.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> You might wanna try that if you want. Also see if there is a bios update or anything like that.
> If you are looking for something reliable and with a great warranty go with Dell.
> 
> They are both great monitors and if possible for you to go to store and see them on display that would be really really awesome.


There is a BIOS update for it but am not too keen on updating a BIOS the card could get FUBAR and then i have no video card at all

Have just reinstalled windows again will see if that helps in a few hours after the 200.000 updates are downloaded and installed


----------



## MenacingTuba

Actually, the PB278Q is one of the slowest 1440p monitors.

Trace Free 60



The Trace Free setting needs to be set to 20 to get rid of the obvious overshoot from Trace Free 40+60, but the color streaking is increased due to the slowed pixel response times.

http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2013/review-asus-pb278q-part6.html#Responsiveness

SveteHardware uses an oscilloscope and the reviewer also says to use Trace Free 20 to get rid of the overshoot:

http://www.svethardware.cz/recenze-asus-pb278q-velikan-s-pls/36240-3

The U2713HM doesn't have overdrive settings




http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2012/review-dell-u2713hm-part8.html#Responsiveness

The VP2770 is the fastest

Ultra



The Advanced (Medium) setting doesn't overshoot and the pixel response times remain pretty much the same. For some reason PRAD only tested the Standard (lowest) and Ultra settings.

VP2770>2720MDP>27Q LED-P>S27A850D=PB278Q>>>U2713H

Playerwares has tested many 2560x1440 models including a few from ebay. Scroll down to see their pixel response time measurement comparison chart

http://www.playwares.com/xe/24375261

The 2720MDP comes in slightly ahead of the Dell U2713HM and the 2720MDP does not overshoot unlike the Dell.

I've owned the following:

Samsung S27A850D, CrossOver 27Q LED-P, CrossOver 2720MDP, Asus PB278Q, Dell U2713H and the Viewsonic VP2770. The Viewsonic has the least amount of color streaking and doesn't overshoot when using the Advanced setting making it easily the fastest. The VP2770 streaks noticeably less than the 2720MDP...it's almost on par with my Asus VG248QE at 60hz.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Actually, the PB278Q is one of the slowest 1440p monitors
> The Trace Free setting needs to be set to 20 to get rid of the obvious overshoot from Trace Free 40+60, but the color streaking is increased due to the slowed pixel response times.
> 
> http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2013/review-asus-pb278q-part6.html#Responsiveness


In the TFT Central review they had Trace Free on 40 and it didn't seem that bad, he overshoot was definitely acceptable.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatUsername*
> 
> Hey, I'm planning to buy a new 2560 x 1440 monitor and I have searched for the monitor for some time. The Korean Yamakasi Catleap 2B witch is "overclockable" to 120hz got my intrest, cause I play some fps games. I havent seen any on sales (except on the 120hz.net(The price has risen a lot lately it was like 500$ just 6 months ago now it is like 700-800$))
> So, Im intrested in 2560 x 1440 monitor, so witch one are you recommending to me?
> - I live in Finland (Europe)
> - GPU - GTX 680
> Also if someone has some info about the korean monitor witch is capable of 120hz on that res on sales, I would appreciate it if I could get a link to sales.
> Also the monitor being pixel perfect (no dead pixels) would be really nice. I know Dell has a good dead pixel warranty system.
> And I dont need monitor speakers.
> 
> I have been looking into
> Dell UltraSharp U2713HM
> Asus PB278Q
> (same price in Finland)
> 
> Thanks


Hi DatUsername, Welcome to OCN.









I can help with some of those questions except the Catleap 2B. Your GTX 680 will run a 1440p monitor nicely. Your two choices *U2713HM* & *PB278Q* are both great monitors.

*Dell Warrany* & *ASUS Warranty* Bot companies have good customer service. I've heard stories of both companies cross shipping.

No guarantee that you will get any monitor flawlessly. Even the most expensive displays are prone to all the same defects. Luck of the draw. Both companies have had time with these monitors and quality control gets better the longer a product is produced sometimes.

As for the Korean warranty, I'm sure other members can shed some light on their stories with returns, exchanges with defective Korean monitors?


----------



## xandrewkang

Monitor: Samsung S27B970D
Video Cards: EVGA GTX 690 x 2


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> In the TFT Central review they had Trace Free on 40 and it didn't seem that bad, he overshoot was definitely acceptable.


Until recently TFT Centrals "Motion Testing," only consisted of looking at the car in PixPerAn


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Until recently TFT Centrals "Motion Testing," only consisted of looking at the car in PixPerAn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to defend your purchase.


I don't have a PB278Q








Btw, is there U2713HM club? I see you are the creator of the PB278Q and VP2770 clubs.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandrewkang*
> 
> Monitor: Samsung S27B970D
> Video Cards: EVGA GTX 690 x 2


Mate if you want me to add you to the list, it would be awesome if you can post a picture of the monitor along with your OCN username. (see the first page of this thread on what you need to be on the list). Once you do that I will add you to the list.

Glad to know your first post is in our club.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Actually, the PB278Q is one of the slowest 1440p monitors


Where does response time come in?

PB278Q 5ms = S27A850D 5ms > U2713HM 8ms > VP2770 12ms

If an LCD's response time is too slow, the display's pixels won't be able to keep up and you'll see ghosting. Should we be disregarding manufacturer's specs?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I don't have a PB278Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, is there U2713HM club? I see you are the creator of the PB278Q and VP2770 clubs.


They are just threads, not clubs per say. The VP2770 is the only one with a members list. Menacing correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Should we be disregarding manufacturer's specs?


Yes


----------



## dsmwookie

dsmwookie
7970 Diamond
Monoprice 2560x1440 27 inch

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsmwookie/media/DSC_0639_zpsd172df9b.jpg.html


----------



## xandrewkang

Will do when I get home.

Thanks!


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> They are just threads, not clubs per say. The VP2770 is the only one with a members list. Menacing correct me if I'm wrong.


I think the Achieva, Yamakasi and Crossover threads have members lists


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Yes


IAWTP. Manufacturer's stated pixel response times are 100% bogus.


----------



## DatUsername

Thanks for fast replies, I searched ebay for a long time and I spotted 2 Yamakasi Catleaps (120hz capable) and my intrest in these monitors have risen, however the one costing 600$ are out of stock







the other one costs like 1,2k$ and that is just too much









SO, the owners of YAMAKASI CATLEAP monitors, (I know here are many of you guys) please tell your personal experiences with this monitor, and the people with the 120hz capable catleap please tell your experiences too. And tell me where did you purchase these monitors? I have seen these only on Ebay or 120hz.net
please mention
-where did you purchase one
-what hz capable (the 60hz model or the one you can "oc" to 120hz)
-any stuck/dead pixels

thanks


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the PB278Q is one of the slowest 1440p monitors
> 
> Trace Free 60
> 
> 
> 
> The Trace Free setting needs to be set to 20 to get rid of the obvious overshoot from Trace Free 40+60, but the color streaking is increased due to the slowed pixel response times.
> 
> http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2013/review-asus-pb278q-part6.html#Responsiveness
> 
> SveteHardware uses an oscilloscope and the reviewer also says to use Trace Free 20 to get rid of the overshoot:
> 
> http://www.svethardware.cz/recenze-asus-pb278q-velikan-s-pls/36240-3
> 
> The U2713HM doesn't have overdrive settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2012/review-dell-u2713hm-part8.html#Responsiveness
> 
> The VP2770 is the fastest
> 
> Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> The Advanced (Medium) setting doesn't overshoot and the pixel response times remain pretty much the same. For some reason PRAD only tested the Standard (lowest) and Ultra settings.
> 
> 
> 
> I've owned the following:
> 
> Samsung S27A850D, CrossOver 27Q LED-P, CrossOver 2720MDP, Asus PB278Q, Dell U2713H and the Viewsonic VP2770. The Viewsonic has the least amount of color streaking and doesn't overshoot when using the Advanced setting making it easily the fastest.
> 
> VP2770>2720MDP>27Q LED-P>S27A850D=PB278Q>>>U2713H


Just curious where would you rate the U2713HM in this list? VP2770>2720MDP>27Q LED-P>S27A850D=PB278Q>>>U2713H


----------



## ToriksLV

Overlord Tempest X270OC is 120HZ, too and cheaper but harder, but people are saying its slightly better, cant speak from myself since i dont have one.


----------



## shilka

I found out why my card was slower some kind of strange software glitch somewhere

I did a clean install and it disappeared


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just curious where would you rate the U2713HM in this list? VP2770>2720MDP>27Q LED-P>S27A850D=PB278Q>>>U2713H


The U2713HM is a few ms slower than the 2720MDP according to Playerwares and it overshoots so I would probably put it with the Asus and Samsung.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The U2713HM a few ms slower than the 2720MDP according to Playerwares and it overshoots so I would probably put it with the Asus and Samsung.


VP2770>2720MDP>27Q LED-P> S27A850D=U2713HM=PB278Q >>>U2713H

I did feel in all the reviews I've read the U2713HM and PB278Q were close in terms of gaming.

I was considering trying the closely priced U2713HM but only if there was a noticeable difference gaming as I'm not interesterd in the monitor as a workstation.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I don't have a PB278Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Btw, is there U2713HM club?* I see you are the creator of the PB278Q and VP2770 clubs.


Can we start one?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Can we start one?


In the Monitos and Display section your welcome to start one.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Can we start one?


I'll start one tomorrow, I'm free all day to do the database stuff. I'm surprised there isn't one already. Its the most popular non-korean 1440p monitor here on OCN.


----------



## Terreos

I'll keep an eye out for it then. I'm in.


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> VP2770>2720MDP>27Q LED-P> S27A850D=U2713HM=PB278Q >>>U2713H
> 
> I did feel in all the reviews I've read the U2713HM and PB278Q were close in terms of gaming.
> 
> I was considering trying the closely priced U2713HM but only if there was a noticeable difference gaming as I'm not interesterd in the monitor as a workstation.


I saw lag and ghosting while playing BF3 with Dell U2713HM but for some reason, i i barely see it with the Samsung S27A850D.


----------



## xandrewkang

Refer to previous post:


----------



## Anoxy

idk if anyone mentioned it yet, but the U2713HM is on sale for $560 from Dell


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Actually, the PB278Q is one of the slowest 1440p monitors
> 
> Trace Free 60
> 
> The Trace Free setting needs to be set to 20 to get rid of the obvious overshoot from Trace Free 40+60, but the color streaking is increased due to the slowed pixel response times.
> 
> http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2013/review-asus-pb278q-part6.html#Responsiveness
> 
> SveteHardware uses an oscilloscope and the reviewer also says to use Trace Free 20 to get rid of the overshoot:
> 
> http://www.svethardware.cz/recenze-asus-pb278q-velikan-s-pls/36240-3
> 
> The U2713HM doesn't have overdrive settings
> 
> The VP2770 is the fastest
> 
> The Advanced (Medium) setting doesn't overshoot and the pixel response times remain pretty much the same. For some reason PRAD only tested the Standard (lowest) and Ultra settings.
> 
> I've owned the following:
> 
> Samsung S27A850D, CrossOver 27Q LED-P, CrossOver 2720MDP, Asus PB278Q, Dell U2713H and the Viewsonic VP2770. The Viewsonic has the least amount of color streaking and doesn't overshoot when using the Advanced setting making it easily the fastest.
> 
> VP2770>2720MDP>27Q LED-P>S27A850D=PB278Q>>>U2713H
> 
> Playerwares has tested many 2560x1440 models including a few from ebay


Hmmm. I was almost dead set on the PB278Q but now I'm looking at the VP2770 again. Should I disregard the specs? Which has less input lag/motion blur?


----------



## jassilamba

I decided to take apart my extra Auria screen, and I know in the past we have said that its the same screen as the Apple Cinema Display. Well turns out that is wrong the 2 in the end could be just a vendor code and they can be the same panel. The panel used in the Auria is what is found in the Dell U2711.

Here is the screen model # LG - LM270WQ2

Apple uses LM270WQ1


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory*
> 
> Hmmm. I was almost dead set on the PB278Q but now I'm looking at the VP2770 again. Should I disregard the specs? Which has less input lag/motion blur?


Those Prad charts in the post you quoted, look at the Latenz bar. Blue is signal delay (true "input lag"), and grey is half average pixel response. Add the numbers together and that is the latency in milliseconds.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandrewkang*
> 
> Refer to previous post:


Welcome to the club mate.


----------



## Anoxy

I would kill for one of those samsungs. The viewsonic is nice, but the stand design is fugly.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I decided to take apart my extra Auria screen, and I know in the past we have said that its the same screen as the Apple Cinema Display. Well turns out that is wrong. The panel used in the Auria is what is found in the Dell U2711.
> 
> Here is the screen model # LG - LM270WQ2
> 
> Apple uses LM270WQ1


That's pretty remarkable since all the data on the LM270WQ2-SLA1 lists it as a 10-bit CCFL panel...









http://www.panelook.com/LM270WQ2-SLA1_LG%20Display_27.0_LCM_overview_5000.html

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm

Edit: Oh lol, looks like the Auria is a CCFL display. I figured it would be LED edge-lit. I had no idea CCFL displays were still being made.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vboy425*
> 
> I saw lag and ghosting while playing BF3 with Dell U2713HM but for some reason, i i barely see it with the Samsung S27A850D.


From PRAD looks like latency:

U2713HM = 22.6
PB278Q = 22.5
S27A850D = 19.3

According to Menacing:
VP2770 = 17.8

So rather close. Depending on price difference If its worth it for gamers or not is up to each individual.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> That's pretty remarkable since all the data on the LM270WQ2-SLA1 lists it as a 10-bit CCFL panel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panelook.com/LM270WQ2-SLA1_LG%20Display_27.0_LCM_overview_5000.html
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm


I feel more better about my purchase now. Looks like my local store has 2 sitting in open box. Tempted to get 2 more and have a surround setup.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I feel more better about my purchase now. Looks like my local store has 2 sitting in open box. Tempted to get 2 more and have a surround setup.


So strange that it is being advertised as LED though.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> idk if anyone mentioned it yet, but the U2713HM is on sale for $560 from Dell


Son of . . . Bought this when it was $629. Wonder if I can convince them to give me a small refund?


----------



## Shaitan

Can I join this most prestigious of clubs?







Dell U2711:


----------



## Anoxy

what stand is that?


----------



## Mopar63

Just plugged my HD 7950 into a Auria EQ276W, this thing is HUGE!!!!!

What is the best method to hook this up, HDMI, DVI or Displayport?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Just plugged my HD 7950 into a Auria EQ276W, this thing is HUGE!!!!!
> 
> What is the best method to hook this up, HDMI, DVI or Displayport?


DVI is the name of the game ^^


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Just plugged my HD 7950 into a Auria EQ276W, this thing is HUGE!!!!!
> 
> What is the best method to hook this up, HDMI, DVI or Displayport?


For our monitor I would recommend the display port. Thats the only way I can get the monitor to work during bios. If you can get the image during boot using DVI that should be your first priority.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Can I join this most prestigious of clubs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dell U2711:


Mate can I have a pic with the monitor on and your username on it somewhere so I can add you to the list.

Thanks


----------



## TMallory

Was just playing BF3 on my 32'' 1080p LED...hoping I don't feel underwhelmed using a 27'' 1440p.

I currently have on my desk the 32'' as my primary display with a 24'' 1080p LCD monitor as my secondary. Looking to make the 1440p the main and the HDTV the video/music/monitoring/TV display.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> DVI is the name of the game ^^


Why? Is DVI better than displayport?


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> what stand is that?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824994039

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Mate can I have a pic with the monitor on and your username on it somewhere so I can add you to the list.
> 
> Thanks


Sure thing!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824994039
> Sure thing!


Welcome to the club mate. You have been added to the list.

Today I added a lot of 690s. Made me remember my old 690 (well its still sitting here eating dust).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Just plugged my HD 7950 into a Auria EQ276W, this thing is HUGE!!!!!
> 
> What is the best method to hook this up, HDMI, DVI or Displayport?


Added you to the list my friend.

On a different note at the moment Dell is the 3rd most popular display and gaining ground really really quick.

Still leading - Crossover, followed by Yamakasi, Dell close third, and Auria 4th.


----------



## Anoxy

Your 690 is eating dust? Give it to me!


----------



## Caz

Define a lot of '690s'? Seriously? wow


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Why? Is DVI better than displayport?


Nope, each have their own strengths, as simple as preference when it comes down to it but why complicate when it makes little to no difference, just go DVI since it came with the cable is my reasoning







I use displayport myself but I dont have my Korean monitors anymore so can't technically use DVI, bios showed fine using DVI with my 27Qs so if it works on your end stick with it.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Define a lot of '690s'? Seriously? wow


If I recall correct I think I added 4 today. I know not a huge number but that is the most I have seen today.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Your 690 is eating dust? Give it to me!


Maybe if one day I drink 1 too many lol. But prolly this weekend I will put the parts from my Monster build on sale so if anyone is looking for a Asus MVF mobo (with EK water block) , a 690(with heatkiller water block) and a i7 3770K (*with stock cooler*) let me know.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> If I recall correct I think I added 4 today. I know not a huge number but that is the most I have seen today.
> Maybe if one day I drink 1 too many lol. But prolly this weekend I will put the parts from my Monster build on sale so if anyone is looking for a Asus MVF mobo (with EK water block) , a 690(with heatkiller water block) and a i7 3770K (*with stock cooler*) let me know.


Damn i just bought the Asus MVF motherboard. If only i knew one day before. My board is coming in about few hours time


----------



## wholeeo

Sorry bout the horrible pictures. Lighting in my PC room is basura.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> If I recall correct I think I added 4 today. I know not a huge number but that is the most I have seen today.


----------



## kuruptx

Ok my CrossOverQ is doing it again half the screen dim and here is a photo. What is the problem and what is causing this is it bleed? It don't do it all the time this is the first time in few days its done it still though 400 dollars it shouldnt the acessorieswhole saler told me to check and see if the green light is on on my power adapter and it is so i don't know.

I wonder if a PC shop could fix this because thats my only option you all think they could?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Ok my CrossOverQ is doing it again half the screen dim and here is a photo. What is the problem and what is causing this is it bleed? It don't do it all the time this is the first time in few days its done it still though 400 dollars it shouldnt the acessorieswhole saler told me to check and see if the green light is on on my power adapter and it is so i don't know.
> 
> I wonder if a PC shop could fix this because thats my only option you all think they could?


Best thing ask the seller for a replacement. Cause if you take it to the shop its gonna cost you more to fix this problem if it can be fixed.


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Why? Is DVI better than displayport?


DVI is the same as Display port. the onyl difference si Display port also carry sound.


----------



## Mopar63

Guys thanks for the feedback. Right now I am using HDMI, did not have a display port cable and wanted to carry the sound over without using the onboard sound of the motherboard. So far it seems to be working okay. I have played some Skyrim and Bioshock at 1440 and it looks great. I have noticed that this monitor is BRIGHT! The whites pop on this brute and with the massive screen area there is a lot of light in the room when you are on a white screen.

I noticed on the box that it says this monitor pulls <144 watts. Now is this higher power requirement due to this not being a TN panel???


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Ok my CrossOverQ is doing it again half the screen dim and here is a photo. What is the problem and what is causing this is it bleed? It don't do it all the time this is the first time in few days its done it still though 400 dollars it shouldnt the acessorieswhole saler told me to check and see if the green light is on on my power adapter and it is so i don't know.
> 
> I wonder if a PC shop could fix this because thats my only option you all think they could?


How long have these Korean monitors been on the market?
This is not good.


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Ok my CrossOverQ is doing it again half the screen dim and here is a photo. What is the problem and what is causing this is it bleed? It don't do it all the time this is the first time in few days its done it still though 400 dollars it shouldnt the acessorieswhole saler told me to check and see if the green light is on on my power adapter and it is so i don't know.
> 
> I wonder if a PC shop could fix this because thats my only option you all think they could?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1398040/width/500/height/1000


Dude, that sucks. If shipping is an issue you maybe able to convince them just to send you a new pcb and you could put it in yourself.
I've heard of that happen at least once. Not to disregard the fact they should send you something that works in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> How long have these Korean monitors been on the market?
> This is not good.


They can be a bit of a mixed bag from what I hear.
I have one which I have had for a few months without an issue and my brother's is also fine so far.
Both tempered glass Crossovers.
I'll post a pic to join when I have access to a camera.


----------



## shilka

I tought i would show off my Asus PB278Q on how colors and light looks on it to anyone interested in the Asus PB278Q







I know i am not the best person in the world to take pictures so sory if they are too crappy


----------



## MKHunt

Hahaha nice pics, but the only problem is that the only people who will be able to see the colors are those with nice screens already









Thats why I like the comparison shots I took. Even if someone cant see the true colors, they can still see the difference.

PLS left, IPS right. Semi-matte left, full matte right. Notice the difference in reflection intensity.



Admittedly, this pic was with my phone (previous was with a pentax k5) and I hadn't calibrated the IPS screen yet.


----------



## shilka

I made myself a big theme pack with lots of that kind og wallpapers was thiking of sharing them here but would that be copyright infringement or something?

Most of them i found on google

This is just one of them


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vboy425*
> 
> DVI is the same as Display port. the onyl difference si Display port also carry sound.










DVI and DisplayPort are not the same.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vboy425*
> 
> DVI is the same as Display port. the onyl difference si Display port also carry sound.


Think you may need glasses if you meant as in the same cable


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vboy425*
> 
> DVI is the same as Display port. the onyl difference si Display port also carry sound.


You are thinking of HDMI. Display port is a different signal.
However, HDMI and DVI are interchangeable.


----------



## nazster14

can I join too, Can i join too, pleasy please...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neraz/8634190305/
Untitled by Revolution_X, on Flickr


----------



## wholeeo

Thinking about returning my monitors.









As much as I love gaming on them I find the resolution not so good for everything else I do like web browsing / spreadsheets / etc. I have 20/20 and still find myself having to zoom in on most things though it may be due to how far I sit away from the monitor. I've tried playing with DPI settings in windows but anything other than 100% default looks weird to me. That and the fact that selling my old monitors at a good price is tough unless you are giving them away.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thinking about returning my monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love gaming on them I find the resolution not so good for everything else I do like web browsing / spreadsheets / etc. I have 20/20 and still find myself having to zoom in on most things though it may be due to how far I sit away from the monitor. I've tried playing with DPI settings in windows but anything other than 100% default looks weird to me. That and the fact that selling my old monitors at a good price is tough unless you are giving them away.


I had the same happen to me, and in my case I could not take 1080P anymore or even 1200P for that matter. And after a month of changing monitors every week, I was back to Auria. Also I would recommend use the windows display calibration utility as that will let you set the gamma, and select the best text option for optimized reading.

Anyways let me if you want me to add you to the list or wait.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazster14*
> 
> can I join too, Can i join too, pleasy please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/neraz/8634190305/
> Untitled by Revolution_X, on Flickr


Yes you can, you have been added to the list of Awesome people on OCN my friend.


----------



## valkeriefire

I ordered a U2713HM last night on the Dell EPP. $545 shipped. Now I need to sell my U2412m. I just posted it on Craigslist for $240. Hopefully it sells quickly.


----------



## jassilamba

I need your opinion guys regarding some changes I'm thinking of making to the OP. If you would be kind enough to go the the first page of this thread, and look at the list of most popular display, you will notice a new tab, please click on that. I just added an interactive chart instead of the table. Which one would you guys prefer. Table or Chart ?

I'm thinking about doing the same for the GPUs. 1 for nvidia, and 1 for AMD.

Let me know what you guys think of that idea.


----------



## twerk

Dell U2713HM Club is up!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/0_100


----------



## nasmith2000

I like the graphic, but would order the pie chart slices by popularity, not alphabetically...i.e. first slice most popular monitor, second slice second most popular and so on.. Otherwise much better than list, IMO. If there is a way to list number and percentage, or at least a total sample size that would be good too.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I like the graphic, but would order the pie chart slices by popularity, not alphabetically...i.e. first slice most popular monitor, second slice second most popular and so on.. Otherwise much better than list, IMO. If there is a way to list number and percentage, or at least a total sample size that would be good too.


Good point, sorted by popularity. The chart should be interactive and hovering over a section should give you the number and percentage.

I can play with the charts a bit more later tonight and make em purdy and have all the info that is needed.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Good point, sorted by popularity. The chart should be interactive and hovering over a section should give you the number and percentage.
> 
> I can play with the charts a bit more later tonight and make em purdy and have all the info that is needed.


ah didn't notice it was interactive...i viewed from iphone initially. great!


----------



## Arizonian

Is it possible to develop a dark dot?

I just noticed what I thought was dust and find now that in the center top of the screen a dark dot which would make it two now for my new monitor. Either I missed it scanning or it's new.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Is it possible to develop a dark dot?
> 
> I just noticed what I thought was dust and find now that in the center top of the screen a dark dot which would make it two now for my new monitor. Either I missed it scanning or it's new.


Dead pixel. Stuck (sub) pixels are either R G or B, a hot pixel is white (all three sub pixels stuck).


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thinking about returning my monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love gaming on them I find the resolution not so good for everything else I do like web browsing / spreadsheets / etc. I have 20/20 and still find myself having to zoom in on most things though it may be due to how far I sit away from the monitor. I've tried playing with DPI settings in windows but anything other than 100% default looks weird to me. That and the fact that selling my old monitors at a good price is tough unless you are giving them away.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I had the same happen to me, and in my case I could not take 1080P anymore or even 1200P for that matter. And after a month of changing monitors every week, I was back to Auria. Also I would recommend use the windows display calibration utility as that will let you set the gamma, and select the best text option for optimized reading.
> .


There is also an easier solution, use the desktop at 1080 and game at 1440. There is nothing that should stop you from setting the desktop, the place you browse and work at 1080 resolution and enjoying a big, easy to read screen. I do this BTW. But I set the games for the max resolution to enjoy them.

Buying a 27" monitor is not always about getting the max resolutions, sometimes it is because you are only diabetic and you have trouble seeing stuff at 1080 on your 24". On a 27" however the 1080 look great and is much easier to read. Sure you could just get a 27" monitor that is designed for 1080 but then you could not game in 1440 glory.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Is it possible to develop a dark dot?
> 
> I just noticed what I thought was dust and find now that in the center top of the screen a dark dot which would make it two now for my new monitor. Either I missed it scanning or it's new.


I have the same problem on my Asus PB278Q





It showed up weeks after i bought it


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> There is also an easier solution, use the desktop at 1080 and game at 1440. There is nothing that should stop you from setting the desktop, the place you browse and work at 1080 resolution and enjoying a big, easy to read screen. I do this BTW. But I set the games for the max resolution to enjoy them.
> 
> Buying a 27" monitor is not always about getting the max resolutions, sometimes it is because you are only diabetic and you have trouble seeing stuff at 1080 on your 24". On a 27" however the 1080 look great and is much easier to read. Sure you could just get a 27" monitor that is designed for 1080 but then you could not game in 1440 glory.


Man, didn't think of doing that. There's no need for me to have them set at 1440 on the desktop. Hopefully it doesn't blur things up though being that it won't be @ its native res. Will try once I get home,


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Dead pixel. Stuck (sub) pixels are either R G or B, a hot pixel is white (all three sub pixels stuck).


I guess it's a dead pixel then. bummer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have the same problem on my Asus PB278Q
> 
> It showed up weeks after i bought it


That makes two for me and the one is in my eye sight now. Most likely wil be returning and might be trying the very comparable gaming U2713HM since it's on a huge sale for $585 shipped.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I guess it's a dead pixel then. bummer.
> That makes two for me and the one is in my eye sight now. Most likely wil be returning and might be trying the very comparable gaming U2713HM since it's on a huge sale for $585 shipped.


Mine is on the right side and its only on light colors or gray it shows up on so i can live with it

If where right in the center it would drive me nuts


----------



## MenacingTuba

The dark dot(s) is most likely dust or dirt stuck under the matte coating. My former S27A850D had a bunch


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The dark dot(s) is most likely dust or dirt stuck under the matte coating. My former S27A850D had a bunch


^ This if it obviously larger than a single pixel. shilka's pics are a perfect example of trapped dust. The Asus I tried had a couple, as well as 4 or 5 stuck pixels. No dead or hot pixels though.


----------



## Arizonian

Anyway to remove trapped dust?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Anyway to remove trapped dust?


Other then to open up the monitor and removed it after its been taken apart there is no way i know of


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Other then to open up the monitor and removed it after its been taken apart there is no way i know of


Odds are a bunch more dust would get in doing that so.... I got nothin'.


----------



## stolid

So, at the end of the month or beginning of May I think I'll finally upgrade my video card, probably to the GTX 660 (btw any projected releases/price drops in a month's time?). I kinda want to stay below $200, so I'm choosing it over the 7870. I see they have similar price/performance ratios, but can anyone comment on how they scale beyond 1080p? It's hard to find reviews that do 1440/1600p benchmarks on anything below the 7870 (therefore I don't know how the 660 stacks up). Any opinions on my planned purchase? All I care about is medium-high settings (without AA is fine).


----------



## Mopar63

I would think the 7870 would give a better result. The high resolution means more memory usage and the 7870 has a wider memory path, 256 vs 192. Between the fact that the 7870 chip is more powerful than the 660 and extra memory bandwidth I would say it should win.

Keeping it under $200 then I would consider the 7850 because it will cost you less and while the chip itself is less powerful the memory bandwidth should make up the difference at 1440 resolutions.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> So, at the end of the month or beginning of May I think I'll finally upgrade my video card, probably to the GTX 660 (btw any projected releases/price drops in a month's time?). I kinda want to stay below $200, so I'm choosing it over the 7870. I see they have similar price/performance ratios, but can anyone comment on how they scale beyond 1080p? It's hard to find reviews that do 1440/1600p benchmarks on anything below the 7870 (therefore I don't know how the 660 stacks up). Any opinions on my planned purchase? All I care about is medium-high settings (without AA is fine).


Seeing as the 660 isn't directly the 7870's competitor (660ti is) I'd try to stretch the budget to $220 and go for a lower priced 7870 with a mir like this. However depends on how close to $200 you were looking seeing as 660s are well priced, used even looks pretty good.

At a higher resolution than 1080p both will suffer a tad but their numbers are still relatively close together but I haven't found a reviewer of both cards with em on same settings so I can't post credible numbers for ya.

Edit:



Source


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> So, at the end of the month or beginning of May I think I'll finally upgrade my video card, probably to the GTX 660 (btw any projected releases/price drops in a month's time?). I kinda want to stay below $200, so I'm choosing it over the 7870. I see they have similar price/performance ratios, but can anyone comment on how they scale beyond 1080p? It's hard to find reviews that do 1440/1600p benchmarks on anything below the 7870 (therefore I don't know how the 660 stacks up). Any opinions on my planned purchase? All I care about is medium-high settings (without AA is fine).


more bus width is better for 1440p. If the 7970 is better than 680 for 1440p due to 384-bit vs 256-bit, then same could be said for 7870s 256-bit to 192-bit. Although i'll watch out for the 7870 XT, which really should be called a 7930 due to it having 1536 shaders and being a Tahiti derivative compared to the Pitcairn 7870 with 1280 shaders, but the XT is getting hard to get.


----------



## MKHunt

This club appreciates monitor pr0n right?



Pentax k-5, 1/5 second, handheld, ISO100.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Save up for a 7950.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> This club appreciates monitor pr0n right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax k-5, 1/5 second, handheld, ISO100.


+1 for that spoon









Good shooting stance for the shutter speed ^^ looks good.


----------



## kuruptx

Do you guys think 2 of these will power my 1440p in demanding games out there to play them at ultra with fps 40 and above for the most part?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130782

EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Do you guys think 2 of these will power my 1440p in demanding games out there to play them at ultra with fps 40 and above for the most part?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130782
> 
> EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


1 stock titan is very _roughly_ equal to or slightly less than SLI 670s at stock. You'll be fine.











WHen I bought the K-5 I knew all my benchrest shooting would pay off


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Do you guys think 2 of these will power my 1440p in demanding games out there to play them at ultra with fps 40 and above for the most part?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130782
> 
> EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


Yes, but you might want consider 4GB cards. 4GB won't increase performance, but it will prevent you running out of VRAM, which is becoming more of a concern lately.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Do you guys think 2 of these will power my 1440p in demanding games out there to play them at ultra with fps 40 and above for the most part?


There are better gtx 670's

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127685
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2618312&CatId=7387

Last week the Galaxy 670 4gb was 400$ after MIR from tiger direct and a few weeks ago the gigabyte windforce was 350$ as was the galaxy gc.

Now is not a good time to buy 670's.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Yes, but you might want consider 4GB cards. 4GB won't increase performance, but it will prevent you running out of VRAM, which is becoming more of a concern lately.


I second 4GB of VRAM.

Some games are already very close to 2GB. Doesn't leave for much headroom.


----------



## iARDAs

After the 1440p monitor I used to own (Yamakasi) my Asus VG278H is really inferior in image quality.

I mean forget about the resolution, the colors are not as good as well.

However I am really enjoying the extremely low response time as well as the 120hz default speed.

Will there be such a 1440p monitor in the future? Or will all 1440p monitors have high response rate and lower refresh rate?

Because in all honesty TN panels suck so bad in color quality after an IPS monitor. As well as the 1080p resolution.


----------



## LukaTCE

What is better PLS or S-IPS ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> What is better PLS or S-IPS ?


Both are pretty much the same, I'd say S-IPS is slightly better. Generally IPS monitors have better colours, contrast and deeper blacks.


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Both are pretty much the same, I'd say S-IPS is slightly better. Generally IPS monitors have better colours, contrast and deeper blacks.


Better then my old Dell 2209wa ? it have E-IPS


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Better then my old Dell 2209wa ? it have E-IPS


They will be, PLS and S-IPS are much more advanced technologies. Don't buy a monitor based on the panel type though, just go off reviews and what people say


----------



## TMallory

Can anyone provide any recent benchmarks for the 7950/7970 (single card and crossfire)? Looking for up to date numbers before I choose a monitor/video card setup.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory*
> 
> Can anyone provide any recent benchmarks for the 7950/7970 (single card and crossfire)? Looking for up to date numbers before I choose a monitor/video card setup.


I can tell you with the move from 1080 to 1440 with my HD 7950 I have not changed any settings in Borderlands, Bioshock or Skyrim and all play the same as they did at the lower resolution.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory*
> 
> Can anyone provide any recent benchmarks for the 7950/7970 (single card and crossfire)? Looking for up to date numbers before I choose a monitor/video card setup.


Expect roughly a 40% performance hit

If you get 100 FPS from a game in 1080p

same settings will likely give you around 60 fps

this is a rough estimate.

However if you had a 60 fps monitor before and if your GPU was capable of giving you 100 fps in a certain game, you would end up seeing only 60 fps of it.

Hence somegames might feel like there is no performance hit, but there is.

This being said

60fps 1440p is easier to handle than 120fps stable in 1080p.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory*
> 
> Can anyone provide any recent benchmarks for the 7950/7970 (single card and crossfire)? Looking for up to date numbers before I choose a monitor/video card setup.


Only a handful of games might have issues at 1440P like Crysis 3 but with NO AA and and medium details those games will still look WAY better than 1080P due to the higher pixel count of 1440P.

Here is a good link with benchmarks for the cards you are looking at. This is a Titan benchmarks but you can see the numbers for 7950/7970 by themselves and in CF.

The 3 Way SLI article also compares 2 way SLI with 2 way CF

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_review,1.html


----------



## shilka

Maybe i sould borrow my old XFX 7950 back and do a review of that one after i have done GTX 680 SLI

Anyone think i sould do that?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Maybe i sould borrow my old XFX 7950 back and do a review of that one after i have done GTX 680 SLI
> 
> Anyone think i sould do that?


If you can put up with the cooler sounding like a jet engine then it would be nice to see


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> If you can put up with the cooler sounding like a jet engine then it would be nice to see


The stock cooler is gone

First thing he did after buying it from me was to install a better cooler


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> They will be, PLS and S-IPS are much more advanced technologies. Don't buy a monitor based on the panel type though, just go off reviews and what people say


Any reviews and suggestion ? Achieva or any other ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Any reviews and suggestion ? Achieva or any other ?


If you want a Korean monitor I'd recommend the Crossover 27Q. If you want to go with a known brand then go with either the Dell U2713HM or ViewSonic VP2770.


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> If you want a Korean monitor I'd recommend the Crossover 27Q. If you want to go with a known brand then go with either the Dell U2713HM or ViewSonic VP2770.


Price is doubled the cost of korean one.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Price is doubled the cost of Korean one.


They have real 3 year warranties, can be returned+exchanged easily and you know what you will be getting color quality and black level wise while the Korean models are all over the place.


----------



## kuruptx

Well I just bought me another Cross Over this time got this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321094572961?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_15211wt_1161
*
[Perfect Pixel] NEW CROSSOVER 27QD LED BLADE*

Hopefully it is checked thoroughly. Won't be using the speakers on it but Pixel Perfect hopefully means that they look at them really close before shipping.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Well I just bought me another Cross Over this time got this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321094572961?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_15211wt_1161
> *
> [Perfect Pixel] NEW CROSSOVER 27QD LED BLADE*
> 
> Hopefully it is checked thoroughly. Won't be using the speakers on it but Pixel Perfect hopefully means that they look at them really close before shipping.


Let me know when you get it and I will update the count on the OP for you.

________________________________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________________________________________

More changes made to the OP. The GPU popularity table has been changed to 3 charts,

1. Nvidia Vs AMD/ATI
2. Nvidia Count
3. AMD/ATI Count

Let me know if you gus see any issues or if I missed anything.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Let me know when you get it and I will update the count on the OP for you.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________________
> __________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> More changes made to the OP. The GPU popularity table has been changed to 3 charts,
> 
> 1. Nvidia Vs AMD/ATI
> 2. Nvidia Count
> 3. AMD/ATI Count
> 
> Let me know if you gus see any issues or if I missed anything.


Perfect job with the pie charts actually


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Perfect job with the pie charts actually


Your approval means a lot my friend.


----------



## LukaTCE

Which Korean 1440P are not glossy.


----------



## adgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Which Korean 1440P are not glossy.


Some QNIX are matte finish, but not many people on OCN have bought them yet.
They are also the cheapest option ~310-320$ shipped.
Otherwise you can buy shimian, crossover or yamakasi with tempered glass.


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adgame*
> 
> Some QNIX are matte finish, but not many people on OCN have bought them yet.
> They are also the cheapest option ~310-320$ shipped.
> Otherwise you can buy shimian, crossover or yamakasi with tempered glass.


I mean that are not glossy screen not frame for frame i also prefer matte


----------



## adgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> I mean that are not glossy screen not frame for frame i also prefer matte


yeah, QNIX is korean and offer a matte screen...
Have a look on this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1374065/korean-qnix-qx2710-evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-matte-samsung-pls-panel


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adgame*
> 
> yeah, QNIX is korean and offer a matte screen...
> Have a look on this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1374065/korean-qnix-qx2710-evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-matte-samsung-pls-panel


Thx yes i seen this topic CROSSOVER 27QD is have samsung or LG ? i think samsung is better.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Thx yes i seen this topic CROSSOVER 27QD is have samsung or LG ? i think samsung is better.


Most of the Korean monitors use an LG S-IPS panel, you can't really get better to be honest. The Samsung PLS isn't as good IMO, I also don't know of any Korean monitors that use it.


----------



## TMallory

Anyone using two 6950's for 1440p? Wondering what kind of settings it'd be able to run Skyrim, BF3, Bioshock, etc at 60fps


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory*
> 
> Anyone using two 6950's for 1440p? Wondering what kind of settings it'd be able to run Skyrim, BF3, Bioshock, etc at 60fps


Before I sold my single Sapphire 6950 2gb reference I played Skyrim on max settings without AA @ 1440p at a near constant 60fps with mods. Cant comment on the two latter games.


----------



## kuruptx

Anyone got the CROSSOVER 27QD LED BLADE and if so could you post a photo or two of it?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Anyone got the CROSSOVER 27QD LED BLADE and if so could you post a photo or two of it?


Pretty nifty "Search This Thread" function at the top and bottom of each page. Took me like 3 minutes









Check this post for pics of the Blade


----------



## stolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Check this post for pics of the Blade


It looks like that monitor and the Monoprice are exactly identical.


----------



## Anoxy

I think that one is the uglier of the 27Qs. I like the normal squared stand one that pivots. Much more clean and angular.


----------



## Noobhammer

Smudgy Crossover wants in!





Flash photography fail

Edit: Photos make my setup look way uglier than it actually is


----------



## kuruptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> Smudgy Crossover wants in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash photography fail


How do you turn it side ways?


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> How do you turn it side ways?


With my hands, hence the smudges on the frame.

But seriously, it is on an Ergotron MX.
I ditched the plastic stand in 3 days.

The Ergotron is cheap and really solid. $120, Polished aluminium.
It can easily hold up the glass crossover, which is really heavy.
Now the setup is like 99% plastic free.


----------



## Azefore

^ Ill attest to the MX, used it on two of my crossovers and still using one on my Apple that weighs 24lbs, love the look and and function of ergotrons stuff.


----------



## Anoxy

120 bucks cheap? for a stand? f that

also, lolglossyscreens
matte master race reporting in


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> 120 bucks cheap? for a stand? f that
> 
> also, lolglossyscreens
> matte master race reporting in


Found something cheaper that can maneuver 11kg mounted to a desk?

Also, how would I touch up my eyeliner with a matte screen


----------



## Anoxy

I'm just chokin your chain!

Also, I just turned my u2713hm into portrait mode....holy crap. Browsing forums, reddit, my music library, pretty much everything, is amazing! Now I want to get a second dedicated portrait monitor but I don't think I have enough room on my desk! Might have to find a better spot for my Prodigy...


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I'm just chokin your chain!
> 
> Also, I just turned my u2713hm into portrait mode....holy crap. Browsing forums, reddit, my music library, pretty much everything, is amazing! Now I want to get a second dedicated portrait monitor but I don't think I have enough room on my desk! Might have to find a better spot for my Prodigy...


I was just making a point that there isn't many options for that weight limit, unless you want to spend $400+ on a stand

Portrait is pretty much made for browsing








My Lian Li is on two tiny tables next to my desk :3

Also, a new monitor stand would free up some desk space...


----------



## Demented

I don't know how heavy the Catleaps are, but I bought a $30 stand that can rotate my display 90 degrees, so I can imagine they have similarly priced ones that will work for the Crossover.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> Also, a new monitor stand would free up some desk space...


Not width space, which is what I need =/

I'll probably do something like you and put the Prodigy on a small nightstand type table next to my desk.


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I don't know how heavy the Catleaps are, but I bought a $30 stand that can rotate my display 90 degrees, so I can imagine they have similarly priced ones that will work for the Crossover.


Crossovers are steel and glass so depending on the model of Catleap they may be heavier.

Also, I wanted a metal stand with more maneuverability than rotation.
Though, yes. There are some cheaper height/rotate stands out there.
$120 isn't really that much for me, particularly for something I use everyday.


----------



## shilka

Have just ordered my second Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB sould get it on monday damm had hoped i could get i before the weekend


----------



## TMallory

Ordered a Viewsonic VP2770 this morning to be delivered tomorrow! I'm excited/curious to see how well my 6950s can handle it...will help determine how soon I'll upgrade.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Have just ordered my second Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB sould get it on monday damm had hoped i could get i before the weekend


Did you end up just ruling out it was the 2gb card SLI incompatibility on your end?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Did you end up just ruling out it was the 2gb card SLI incompatibility on your end?


I gave up and sold the 2 GB card

I got my tax return yesterday so i had the money for a second 4 GB and even a third card if i wanted but that would have been a bit overkill for my needs

I sould get my second card on monday


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I gave up and sold the 2 GB card
> 
> I got my tax return yesterday so i had the money for a second 4 GB and even a third card if i wanted but that would have been a bit *overkill for my needs*
> 
> I sould get my second card on monday


Whoa, sensibility on OCN? Where was this when I was buying gfx cards?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Whoa, sensibility on OCN? Where was this when I was buying gfx cards?


I deceived i did have more brains then money

Spent some of the money on a bunch of books and some anime series


----------



## Arizonian

Please switch me out jassilamba.

*U2713HM*



Edit to add a few pics with a good camera.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Please switch me out jassilamba.
> 
> *U2713HM*


Its done, 5 more Dells, and we it will officially we the second most popular display.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Whoa, sensibility on OCN? Where was this when I was buying gfx cards?


I hear ya, not sure what I was smoking, as I have my 3rd Titan coming in Tomorrow.


----------



## shilka

Anyone ever seen this series?


----------



## Azefore

^ I hear about the series quite a bit, never watched myself


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ I hear about the series quite a bit, never watched myself


Its damm good think i have seen it 7 times now and it never gets worse

It won the price for best anime in japan 3 years in a row which is saying a lot as its hard enough to win one year


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Its done, 5 more Dells, and we it will officially we the second most popular display.
> I hear ya, not sure what I was smoking, as I have my 3rd Titan coming in Tomorrow.


Right? TBH the only reasons I don't have more titans are:
-Rad space. Mid tower has 1x 360, 1x 240, and 1x 120. I can't cram much more in there.
-I'm waiting for IB-E for 'dat memory controller (2800MHz CL11 kit is in the mail, I'm going to try and push it to CL10)

Arizonian, any thoughts on the Dell? I've considered a K-panel for a secondary (and maybe tertiary) since my PB has no bleed and zero stuck/dead/bright pixels but the probability of a 2nd PB in that state is.... low. But I've yet to hear from someone who has had both the PLS and an LG S-IPS panel. I have an IPS panel and the PLS knocks the socks off of it for overall balance and contrast, but maybe the S-IPS is more comparable?

@ Shilka, I have seen that series a few times. Isn't there a third season that was supposed to come out like last year?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> @ Shilka, I have seen that series a few times. Isn't there a third season that was supposed to come out like last year?


Not that i know of but there is a OVA movie series called the Code Geass Boukoku no Akito with one movie so far

If there is any animes fans here in the 1440P club send me a PM if you like i know a lot of god anime series


----------



## Sunreeper

Love anime I'm going to be watching the rest of the hellsing ultimate OVA'S today and I finished FMA brotherhood a few weeks ago. It was an amazing anime


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Love anime I'm going to be watching the rest of the hellsing ultimate OVA'S today and I finished FMA brotherhood a few weeks ago. It was an amazing anime


I need to watch Hellsing Ultimate again i saw them one episode at a time so its been years since i started

Have just ordered Angel Beats on Blu-Ray from amazon


----------



## Sunreeper

I know what you mean the gap between episode 4 and 5 for hellsing ultimate was like 3 years







The name for my SIG rig is actually from my favourite anime anyone wanna guess what it is?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Right? TBH the only reasons I don't have more titans are:
> -Rad space. Mid tower has 1x 360, 1x 240, and 1x 120. I can't cram much more in there.
> -I'm waiting for IB-E for 'dat memory controller (2800MHz CL11 kit is in the mail, I'm going to try and push it to CL10)


Time for a super tower like the 900D or a case labs.

The only reason I went got the 3820 CPU is cos I was able to get a never used or opened Asus RIVE for $240.00 and I needed something to go on it. But will be looking into IB-E when it comes out.

On the case side, I have a 900D on pre-order but thinking I might cancel that go with a design I'm working on. Bill Owen from MNPctech.com is a good friend and I would love to use him as a resource to get a scratch build done. For the case I'm go with something that can hold 2 480's or 560 rads along with a 420. That I think should be enough to keep 3 titans and a CPU at decent temps.

Now my sketchup skills totally sucks but I came up with something like that. I already have the valve covers and exhaust headers picked that will be cut to accommodate all that I need.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I know what you mean the gap between episode 4 and 5 for hellsing ultimate was like 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name for my SIG rig is actually from my favourite anime anyone wanna guess what it is?


This is what i have on Blu-Ray have a ton more on DVD


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Arizonian, any thoughts on the Dell? I've considered a K-panel for a secondary (and maybe tertiary) since my PB has no bleed and zero stuck/dead/bright pixels but the probability of a 2nd PB in that state is.... low. But I've yet to hear from someone who has had both the PLS and an LG S-IPS panel. I have an IPS panel and the PLS knocks the socks off of it for overall balance and contrast, but maybe the S-IPS is more comparable?


Well I went through more qaulity control choice between the two as they were quite on par. See *HERE*.

U2713HM sports an AH-IPS panel. I found it every so slightly grainier than the ASUS PLS panel IMO. PB278Q I'd say has deeper blacks and U2713HM better contrast.

I've noticed the very common back light bleed from lower left corner of screen. In my case, small when viewing in a dark room. In widescreen you can see the faint glow in the black border. When playing movies or gaming the glow is almost non-existent as in my case was minimal. I know what to look for but the average person wouldn't see it. My ASUS had two dead plxels, one upper / center of screen in eye sight. Though couldn't find it gaming or watching movies, it could dot an 'i' and looks like I need to clean my screen from dust.

Monitors will vary as we all know.....luck of the draw. I feel ASUS QA has improved. If you already have one.....I'd match them up personally for consistency across screens.


----------



## MKHunt

Yeah the consistency and matte coating are what would probably get me. Nice comparison pics though. Looking at the colors, they definitely seem about dead even while the dell has slightly stronger tans (I think the matte enhances them as it does on my matte IPS as well). Have you considered loosening a frame screw to alleviate the backlight bleed? If you can slip a fingernail between bezel and panel you can check to see if pulling away from the panel reduces bleeding. If it does, you can then play with bezel fastener torques to nearly eliminate bleed altogether. I used this method on my 23" to get rid of some nasty upper right corner bleed.

If the casing is snapped together though you might be a bit SOL.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> This is what i have on Blu-Ray have a ton more on DVD


I see trinity blood in there how'd you like it? I couldn't get past episode 4 it was really boring for me


----------



## revro

code geass lelouch the rebellion is a top anime, i put it on same level as death note, scryed or legend of galactic heroes









anyway i have too small ips glow on lower left of my u2713hm but its not a problem, you really have to look for it to register it. and i dont see input lag, i mean i am no expert but i dont see a problem here.
currently playing original starcraft looks fine to me

best
revro


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Yeah the consistency and matte coating are what would probably get me. Nice comparison pics though. Looking at the colors, they definitely seem about dead even while the dell has slightly stronger tans (I think the matte enhances them as it does on my matte IPS as well). Have you considered loosening a frame screw to alleviate the backlight bleed? If you can slip a fingernail between bezel and panel you can check to see if pulling away from the panel reduces bleeding. If it does, you can then play with bezel fastener torques to nearly eliminate bleed altogether. I used this method on my 23" to get rid of some nasty upper right corner bleed.
> 
> If the casing is snapped together though you might be a bit SOL.


Sir....if this works you will receive a rep from me.







Great idea as I did hear it's partly stress related but never even thought of that. Will have to wait until tomorrow when I have proper time. THANKS!

Edit - Since I'm on a 30 day warranty with Newegg a tinkering I will go.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I see trinity blood in there how'd you like it? I couldn't get past episode 4 it was really boring for me


The whole show is boring i saw it once as a download then i bought it and tried watching the show again and gave up

Aquarion is the most boring anime i have ever seen how can they make a show about big mechs boring???


----------



## Quadricwan

Well, I did it, I finally bit the bullet and pulled the trigger on the ASUS PB278Q.

I know full well that the Dell is on sale right now, but it's not as big of a sale in Canada, and the PB278Q was 50$ off. I'd flipped through pages and pages of complaints for the Dell U2713HM and was still very tempted to get it. The deciding factor, finally, was the ASUS customer service. I know you read mountains of complaints, but I've had only great support from ASUS. Recently I had a gtx 670 die on me after a year, and I sent it in. Three days later they sent me back the 680 TOP edition because they were presently out of stock. Not a bad trade up in my books. I think that for anyone living in Ontario, you need to be aware that the ASUS RMA centre in Markham is a good place to deal with.

Here's some pics - I'm a gamer, not a photographer, so don't shame my lighting. My office is also in the basement so it's a little dark. First pic shows minimal back light in the corners. When I say minimal, I mean it. I can only notice on a black screen with max brightness. The camera is overexposed, and makes it look much worse than it is.



The second pic shows my venerable SyncMaster 2433, which will be continuing on as a secondary monitor.



I can see no dead pixels whatsoever. I'm quite pleased with this purchase. Also, as far as gaming goes - It's crisper than the Syncmaster, and I've never used a 120hz Monitor, so I'm perfectly content.


----------



## redxmaverick

I'm running out of games to play on my beautiful 1440p monitor guys!


----------



## Anoxy

As in you're running out of money to spend on games or you don't know what to buy next?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Looks like we have a lot of anime fans hear. My all time favorite one is called guyver that's the old series that got me hooked on anime. And the gtx titan reminds me of the guyver control metal


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The whole show is boring i saw it once as a download then i bought it and tried watching the show again and gave up
> 
> Aquarion is the most boring anime i have ever seen how can they make a show about big mechs boring???


Your damn right about aquarion







watch this new anime called Shingeki no Kyojin its gonna be amazing so far only one episode out. Also if you guy's have not seen Hajime no Ippo your missing out big time truly awesome anime


----------



## Sunreeper

Saw this in another post


----------



## shilka

If anyone want to talk about anime send me a PM we can talk there otherwise the whole 1440P club is going off topic


----------



## Thetbrett

Astroboy was cool.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadricwan*
> 
> Well, I did it, I finally bit the bullet and pulled the trigger on the ASUS PB278Q.
> 
> I know full well that the Dell is on sale right now, but it's not as big of a sale in Canada, and the PB278Q was 50$ off. I'd flipped through pages and pages of complaints for the Dell U2713HM and was still very tempted to get it. The deciding factor, finally, was the ASUS customer service. I know you read mountains of complaints, but I've had only great support from ASUS. Recently I had a gtx 670 die on me after a year, and I sent it in. Three days later they sent me back the 680 TOP edition because they were presently out of stock. Not a bad trade up in my books. I think that for anyone living in Ontario, you need to be aware that the ASUS RMA centre in Markham is a good place to deal with.
> 
> Here's some pics - I'm a gamer, not a photographer, so don't shame my lighting. My office is also in the basement so it's a little dark. First pic shows minimal back light in the corners. When I say minimal, I mean it. I can only notice on a black screen with max brightness. The camera is overexposed, and makes it look much worse than it is.
> 
> 
> 
> The second pic shows my venerable SyncMaster 2433, which will be continuing on as a secondary monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see no dead pixels whatsoever. I'm quite pleased with this purchase. Also, as far as gaming goes - It's crisper than the Syncmaster, and I've never used a 120hz Monitor, so I'm perfectly content.


Glad you are happy with your purchase, and as long as you are satisfied that is all that matters.

Anyways can you be kind enough to post a pic with your username in word pad or something so that I can add you to the list mate.

Thanks and welcome


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> Smudgy Crossover wants in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash photography fail
> 
> Edit: Photos make my setup look way uglier than it actually is


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Glad you are happy with your purchase, and as long as you are satisfied that is all that matters.
> 
> Anyways can you be kind enough to post a pic with your username in word pad or something so that I can add you to the list mate.
> 
> Thanks and welcome


Posted a few pages back.
Can I join?









Gpu is a single 670


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> Posted a few pages back.
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gpu is a single 670


I apologize I missed you, but you are on the list now sir.

Guys if I missed anyone or if any of your information is in-correct please feel free to send me a PM and I will update that.


----------



## Anoxy

If you didn't already see this, you can preorder a 27" Korean IPS panel from Monoprice right now for $390. It will ship on 4/24.


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> As in you're running out of money to spend on games or you don't know what to buy next?


Plenty of cash. I just don't know what games to get. I'd like to steer away from FPS. I'm drowning in those games unless it has a really good story like Bioshock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> Posted a few pages back.
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gpu is a single 670


Nice Wacom tablet. Is it the Intuos 5 large? I'm really thinking about picking one up but don't know to get the medium or large.


----------



## twerk

Add me please, I've commented in here loads of times but never actually put in a request to be added








Monitor: Dell U2713HM
GPU: EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature+ 2GB


----------



## wholeeo

Is there any particular 1440p monitor which has a great scaler? I had to return my Auria's since I sit about 3 to 4 feet away from my monitors depending on my position and when switching my desktop over to 1080p the text wasn't as clear as I could put up with. I miss 1440p gaming so much,


----------



## moksh4u2

I would love to join. picked up a second hand dell u2711. its freaking amazing








gpu is a msi 460gtx. hoping for an upgrade soon


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Is there any particular 1440p monitor which has a great scaler? I had to return my Auria's since I sit about 3 to 4 feet away from my monitors depending on my position and when switching my desktop over to 1080p the text wasn't as clear as I could put up with.


All scalers suck on the desktop. 27" 2560x1440 is .23mm pixel pitch, 30" 2560x1600 is .25mm pixel pitch, and 23" 1920x1080 is .27mm pixel pitch. Your best bet would probably be the 30" since the pixels are larger than the 27". So far, there are no 1440p or 1600p displays I am aware of that have .27mm pixel pitch.


----------



## wholeeo

Not cool, seems like I'd just have to get a single good 1440p dedicated for gaming. Running out of desk space with 2x27", 1x23", 1x800D (soon to be 900D) and 1x Xbox 360, 1st world problems


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Not cool, seems like I'd just have to get a single good 1440p dedicated for gaming. Running out of desk space with 2x27", 1x23", 1x800D (soon to be 900D) and 1x Xbox 360, 1st world problems


Did you try the windows display calibration??

I had the same issue as you after running the calibration, I was able to get the text to level that I like it and I honestly have no issue at 1440P any more. If anything now I hate reading on a 1080P display.


----------



## Quadricwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Anyways can you be kind enough to post a pic with your username in word pad or something so that I can add you to the list mate.
> 
> Thanks and welcome


Of course!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> 
> Add me please, I've commented in here loads of times but never actually put in a request to be added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor: Dell U2713HM
> GPU: EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature+ 2GB


Well yeah the guy who started the dell 2713HM club is finally on this list lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moksh4u2*
> 
> I would love to join. picked up a second hand dell u2711. its freaking amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu is a msi 460gtx. hoping for an upgrade soon


Welcome to the club mate.

- How are things in Mumbai... Bindass???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadricwan*
> 
> Of course!


You have been added to the list my friend.

____________________________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________________

I have a GPU update:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> Nice Wacom tablet. Is it the Intuos 5 large? I'm really thinking about picking one up but don't know to get the medium or large.


I had the same dilemma. Mine is a medium. I would highly recommend.
I'm actually quite glad I didn't get a large.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> Plenty of cash. I just don't know what games to get. I'd like to steer away from FPS. I'm drowning in those games unless it has a really good story like Bioshock.
> Nice Wacom tablet. Is it the Intuos 5 large? I'm really thinking about picking one up but don't know to get the medium or large.


Hopefully a dumb question, but have you played Dark Souls yet? Easily one of the best games ever made. And it looks great on PC if you download DSFix from here and optimize it for your system...


----------



## MKHunt

Jassilamba thats only an extra what, 10-12W draw?


----------



## Savumg

4K video is awesome with Asus PB278Q



Jassilamba please update my video card Asus GTX 680 DCII Top


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savumg*
> 
> 4K video is awesome with Asus PB278Q
> 
> 
> 
> Jassilamba please update my video card Asus GTX 680 DCII Top


Is it the triple or dual slot you have?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Jassilamba thats only an extra what, 10-12W draw?


Per online PSU calculator I'm drawing around a 1000W, I will get a kill a watt to see how much I actually draw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savumg*
> 
> 4K video is awesome with Asus PB278Q
> 
> Jassilamba please update my video card Asus GTX 680 DCII Top


It has been updated my friend.


----------



## MKHunt

The calculator says I'm pulling 800W..... before titans are OC'ed.

Both are overvolted AND OCed, AX1200 is on its way.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> The calculator says I'm pulling 800W..... before titans are OC'ed.
> 
> Both are overvolted AND OCed, AX1200 is on its way.


Why a AX1200?


----------



## MKHunt

It was between AX1200, Seasonic 1000, EVGA 1500. The EVGA 1500 is $350 shipped after coupon, the Seasonic would barely manage my move to IB-E, and the AX1200 was only $36 more than the Seasonic and has black cables. The Coolermaster had mediocre reviews so it was out and the other options weren't available with Amazon Prime. I've also really liked my AX850 (though I realize it's a Seasonic unit and the 1200 is not)


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> It was between AX1200, Seasonic 1000, EVGA 1500. The EVGA 1500 is $350 shipped after coupon, the Seasonic would barely manage my move to IB-E, and the AX1200 was only $36 more than the Seasonic and has black cables. The Coolermaster had mediocre reviews so it was out and the other options weren't available with Amazon Prime. I've also really liked my AX850 (though I realize it's a Seasonic unit and the 1200 is not)


You're running a 3770K and two Titans right? An AX850 is easily enough for that setup.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> You're running a 3770K and two Titans right? An AX850 is easily enough for that setup.


I still think the Super Flower Golden Green/ Rosewill Capstone is a better unit then the Corsair AX series

The Super Flower Golden King / Rosewill Tachyon is even better

The NZXT HALE 90 V1 is another Golden Green rebrand


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> You're running a 3770K and two Titans right? An AX850 is easily enough for that setup.


See people say that but I'm seeing enough ripple that my Chinese DMM can read it. That's bad. And the AX850 was reviewed for having fantastic ripple suppression. Also the 850 will NOT cope with IB-E and my CPU is much hungrier than your average OCNers since it's volted to deal with 2800MHz memory.

ETA: I had to RMA my first AX850 and Corsair's CS was phenomenal. My experiences with Newegg have been less enjoyable.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> See people say that but I'm seeing enough ripple that my Chinese DMM can read it. That's bad. And the AX850 was reviewed for having fantastic ripple suppression. Also the 850 will NOT cope with IB-E and my CPU is much hungrier than your average OCNers since it's volted to deal with 2800MHz memory.


A Rosewill Tachyon 1000 watts would have been a much better pick then the AX1200

Not saying its bad have a AX1200 myself


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> See people say that but I'm seeing enough ripple that my Chinese DMM can read it. That's bad. And the AX850 was reviewed for having fantastic ripple suppression. Also the 850 will NOT cope with IB-E and my CPU is much hungrier than your average OCNers since it's volted to deal with 2800MHz memory.


It will cope with a 3770K and two Titans but then when you throw an IB-E chip into the mix you would be better off with a good quality 1000W.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> See people say that but I'm seeing enough ripple that my Chinese DMM can read it. That's bad. And the AX850 was reviewed for having fantastic ripple suppression. Also the 850 will NOT cope with IB-E and my CPU is much hungrier than your average OCNers since it's volted to deal with 2800MHz memory.
> 
> ETA: I had to RMA my first AX850 and Corsair's CS was phenomenal. My experiences with Newegg have been less enjoyable.


Not by much, mine at 1.39v and both titans maxxed at 1202 while folding still only pull a little over 700 from the wall. Go for 1K unless you plan on getting more titans. Im sure my seasonic will cope well with both titans and an Ivy-e.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It will cope with a 3770K and two Titans but then when you throw an IB-E chip into the mix you would be better off with a good quality 1000W.


Oh wait, you're the guy that doesn't mind punning PSU's at 90%. Nothing wrong with that, we'll just never agree







I like to keep PSU's in their efficiency range and with enough headroom to deal with power spikes. If I turn PrecisionX logging to 1/1000second there are power spikes to 157% power draw visible on the graph. I'm sure the AX850 will deal with them fine... for a time. But IB-E with the extra lanes also allows more GPUs, and I'm not foolish enough to think that I won't have more than SLI titans when IB-E hits.









ETA: And that's when I start to stash mini-ITX PSUs in my case to power everything that isn't CPU/GPU/Mobo.


----------



## moksh4u2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Well yeah the guy who started the dell 2713HM club is finally on this list lol.
> Welcome to the club mate.
> 
> - How are things in Mumbai... Bindass???
> You have been added to the list my friend.


things here are kickass. are you from mumbai??


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Oh wait, you're the guy that doesn't mind punning PSU's at 90%. Nothing wrong with that, we'll just never agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to keep PSU's in their efficiency range and with enough headroom to deal with power spikes. If I turn PrecisionX logging to 1/1000second there are power spikes to 157% power draw visible on the graph. I'm sure the AX850 will deal with them fine... for a time. But IB-E with the extra lanes also allows more GPUs, and I'm not foolish enough to think that I won't have more than SLI titans when IB-E hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: And that's when I start to stash mini-ITX PSUs in my case to power everything that isn't CPU/GPU/Mobo.


I was just curious to know why you did not look at the Rosewill Tachyon?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I was just curious to know why you did not look at the Rosewill Tachyon?


Not available in my area. I didn't even know of its existence.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Oh wait, you're the guy that doesn't mind punning PSU's at 90%. Nothing wrong with that, we'll just never agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to keep PSU's in their efficiency range and with enough headroom to deal with power spikes. If I turn PrecisionX logging to 1/1000second there are power spikes to 157% power draw visible on the graph. I'm sure the AX850 will deal with them fine... for a time. But IB-E with the extra lanes also allows more GPUs, and I'm not foolish enough to think that I won't have more than SLI titans when IB-E hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: And that's when I start to stash mini-ITX PSUs in my case to power everything that isn't CPU/GPU/Mobo.


At 500W load the AX850 is 91% efficient and at 800W load it's 89% efficient. I don't think 2% is anything to worry about







Plus you'll never be running your CPU and GPUs at 100% load unless you're folding.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Not available in my area. I didn't even know of its existence.


Its a rebranded Super Flower Golden King and its one of the best PSU´s money can buy even better then some of the Corsair / Seasonic units

The only problem is the Golden King / Tachyon is one of the most ignored and/or underrated units

The NZXT HALE 90 V1 suffers from this as well

Damm post number 5000 here is something to celebrate


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> At 500W load the AX850 is 91% efficient and at 800W load it's 89% efficient. I don't think 2% is anything to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you'll never be running your CPU and GPUs at 100% load unless you're folding.


I like to say I'm a gamer, but my dirty secret is that benching gives me the most kicks since while classes are in session, I feel guilty about gaming. For this, a bigger PSU is needed. When Precision's polling rate is turned to max, it becomes evident that my titans with 1.21Vmod bios have a nasty habit of spiking to 157% draw (100% = 250W) with alarming frequency (probably what is triggering the ripple). While the 850 can probably take the abuse, my scores are less forgiving. And at the heart of it, there's nothing sensible about my rig so why be sensibe about the PSU?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a rebranded Super Flower Golden King and its one of the best PSU´s money can buy even better then some of the Corsair / Seasonic units
> 
> The only problem is the Golden King / Tachyon is one of the most ignored and/or underrated units
> 
> The NZXT HALE 90 V1 suffers from this as well


Interesting! Do you have any trustworthy reviews of it? By trustworthy I mean reviews that YOU trust. Admittedly aesthetics are important to me, and after sleeving my first AX850 my first 590 shorted and melted the wires while folding which put me off of sleeving my own cables for good lol. The only reason I considered the Seasonic Plat 1000W is because other than molex and sata power, it uses the same cables as the AX850 so I could keep my black wires lol.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Interesting! Do you have any trustworthy reviews of it? By trustworthy I mean reviews that YOU trust. Admittedly aesthetics are important to me, and after sleeving my first AX850 my first 590 shorted and melted the wires while folding which put me off of sleeving my own cables for good lol. The only reason I considered the Seasonic Plat 1000W is because other than molex and sata power, it uses the same cables as the AX850 so I could keep my black wires lol.


Reviews of the Golden King 1000 watts

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=252
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-1000P14PE/

Those 2 sites are very good reviews some of the most in detalis reviewers in fact

Reviews of the Tachyon 1000 watts

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=329
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Rosewill/Tachyon-1000/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Rosewill-Tachyon-Series-1000W-Power-Supply-Review

http://www.super-flower.com.tw/products_detail.php?class=2&sn=1&ID=80&lang=en
http://www.rosewill.com/products/2369/ProductDetail_Overview.htm


----------



## MKHunt

Oh wow that SuperFlower has some interesting packaging lol. Both are definitely good, though IMO the tachyon looks better. I like ripple below 30mV and while the first Superflower review had that, the TPU review of it measured 40-50mV at 60%+ load.

Comparatively, the AX seems better (nominal 20mV-22mV ripple) but the price for the Tachyon and SuperFlower is probably also MUCH more competitive! I'll for sure keep those in mind if I find myself needing an extra kW.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Oh wow that SuperFlower has some interesting packaging lol. Both are definitely good, though IMO the tachyon looks better. I like ripple below 30mV and while the first Superflower review had that, the TPU review of it measured 40-50mV at 60%+ load.
> 
> Comparatively, the AX seems better (nominal 20mV-22mV ripple) but the price for the Tachyon and SuperFlower is probably also MUCH more competitive! I'll for sure keep those in mind if I find myself needing an extra kW.


The Be Quiet Dark Power Pro is another very good unit that gets ignored a lot maybe because its hard to find outside of EU


----------



## MKHunt

Seems like all BeQuiet stuff performs superbly. I don't want to encourage stereotypes but they ARE a German engineering firm after all....









There's a voice in my head telling me to buy another PB278Q. Ugh.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Oh wow that SuperFlower has some interesting packaging lol. Both are definitely good, though IMO the tachyon looks better. I like ripple below 30mV and while the first Superflower review had that, the TPU review of it measured 40-50mV at 60%+ load.
> 
> Comparatively, the AX seems better (nominal 20mV-22mV ripple) but the price for the Tachyon and SuperFlower is probably also MUCH more competitive! I'll for sure keep those in mind if I find myself needing an extra kW.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151105
This is on sale at the moment, if you want to buy now I'd jump on it









This is based on the same design and is generally cheaper:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207019


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Be Quiet Dark Power Pro is another very good unit that gets ignored a lot maybe because its hard to find outside of EU


XFX have some great units as well. I would always try and go with Corsair, XFX and Seasonic.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> XFX have some great units as well. I would always try and go with Corsair, XFX and Seasonic.


XFX units are made by Sesonic so its the same thing more or less

Same thing with some of the Corsair units


----------



## MKHunt

Prime ruined me. Free 2-day shipping. $4 next-day shipping. And Amazon usually matches or beats Neweggs prices. It's shameful. If I had thought ahead and gotten an Amazon Visa instead of my current Visa, I would be swimming in rewards.

I ordered the AX1200 last night.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> XFX units are made by Sesonic so its the same thing more or less
> 
> Same thing with some of the Corsair units
> 
> Anyway back on topic MKHunt if you have a big pile of money laying around go for a second Asus PB278Q


I know, that's why I made the post.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> 
> 
> Prime ruined me. Free 2-day shipping. $4 next-day shipping. And Amazon usually matches or beats Neweggs prices. It's shameful. If I had thought ahead and gotten an Amazon Visa instead of my current Visa, I would be swimming in rewards.
> 
> I ordered the AX1200 last night.


http://www.amazon.com/KingWin-Platinum-Modular-Supply-LZP-1000/dp/B00752QXP2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365870640&sr=8-1&keywords=kingwin+lazer+platinum

Funny enough the Lazer Platinum is another Golden King rebrand

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=271
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Kingwin-Lazer-Platinum-Series-1000W-Power-Supply-Review
http://www.silentpcreview.com/Kingwin_LZP-1000_PSU
http://hardocp.com/article/2012/01/04/kingwin_lzp1000_1000w_power_supply_review/#.UWmIjMpUpxk
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Kingwin/LZP-1000/

Anyway back on topic MKHunt if you have a big pile of money laying around go for a second Asus PB278Q


----------



## apav

Hi guys,

What is the fastest multi-input IPS monitor using the same or a similar panel found in the K-IPS ones? From the hours I have spent researching, it looks like it is the Viewsonic VP2770 using the advanced overdrive setting. I could be wrong though. Also, I know it has been proven to not overshoot, but won't this setting ruin the picture quality when gaming?

I currently have a single DVI Catleap, which is really fast (6ms lag I believe). I need a multi input monitor now, but since I'll be pc gaming on it, I want it to be another IPS. I can't go back to anything else! I went out and purchased the Auria EQ276W from MC, the glossy version. It looks just as great as my Catleap, except with the amount of inputs and a scalar it really lags in gaming (25ms I believe). Back to back you can really notice the difference, the Auria feels like I'm getting a 10 fps loss or more depending on the game (yes that's an exaggeration but honestly that's what it feels like). By itself the Auria still feels uncomfortable in games. I'm still trying to decide if I want to keep it, and the return period is almost up so I need to decide quick.

I know you can't really have a true fast IPS monitor with multi inputs, but is the Viewsonic the best you're going to get?

Thank you guys.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> What is the fastest multi-input IPS monitor using the same or a similar panel found in the K-IPS ones? From the hours I have spent researching, it looks like it is the Viewsonic VP2770 using the advanced overdrive setting. I could be wrong though. Also, I know it has been proven to not overshoot, but won't this setting ruin the picture quality when gaming?
> 
> I currently have a single DVI Catleap, which is really fast (6ms lag I believe). I need a multi input monitor now, but since I want to keep pc gaming, I want it to be IPS. I can't go back to anything else! I went out and purchased the Auria EQ276W from MC, the glossy version. It looks just as great as my Catleap, except with the amount of inputs and a scalar it really lags in gaming (25ms I believe). Back to back you can really notice the difference, the Auria feels like I'm getting a 10 fps loss or more depending on the game (yes that's an exaggeration but honestly that's what it feels like). By itself the Auria still feels uncomfortable in games. I'm still trying to decide if I want to keep it, and the return period is almost up so I need to decide quick.
> 
> I know you can't really have a true fast IPS monitor with multi inputs, but is the Viewsonic the best you're going to get?
> 
> Thank you guys.


The VP2770 would be the best option, it uses a PLS panel like the Asus PB278Q and Samsung monitors though not S-IPS. The ViewSonic is the best multi-input 1440p monitor for gaming.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> The VP2770 would be the best option, it uses a PLS panel like the Asus PB278Q and Samsung monitors though not S-IPS. The ViewSonic is the best multi-input 1440p monitor for gaming.


But compared to a single input IPS, is it still fast? I think I read that the Viewsonic is 17ms. So if it is uncomfortable for me to game on a 25ms monitor, what would it feel like with a 17ms one? People say that it's really fast, but I guess it's subjective since some of them don't have a single input K-IPS to compare it to.

Some people like myself consider the Auria to really lag in games, and some don't notice it.

I became kind of skeptical of this monitor after reading the TFT Central review:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/viewsonic_vp2770-led.htm

It may actually be cheaper and more worthwhile to keep both monitors rather than getting a Viewsonic, since I can enjoy lag free PC gaming on my Catleap and hook my PS3 up to my Auria. The only problem with that is I don't really have room for two monitors on my desk, and the Auria to the side of my Catleap when I'm gaming might be distracting, even when off. Just weighing my options.


----------



## Savumg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is it the triple or dual slot you have?


triple slot


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> But compared to a single input IPS, is it still fast? I think I read that the Viewsonic is 17ms. So if it is uncomfortable for me to game on a 25ms monitor, what would it feel like with a 17ms one? People say that it's really fast, but I guess it's subjective since some of them don't have a single input K-IPS to compare it to.
> 
> Some people like myself consider the Auria to really lag in games, and some don't notice it.
> 
> I became kind of skeptical of this monitor after reading the TFT Central review:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/viewsonic_vp2770-led.htm
> 
> It may actually be cheaper and more worthwhile to keep both monitors rather than getting a Viewsonic, since I can enjoy lag free PC gaming on my Catleap and hook my PS3 up to my Auria. The only problem with that is I don't really have room for two monitors on my desk, and the Auria to the side of my Catleap when I'm gaming might be distracting, even when off. Just weighing my options.


The Auria is very slow, slower than most multi-input non-Korean monitors such as the Dell U2713HM, I guess with a PS3 that doesn't matter.
Don't trust TFT Central for pixel response details. See here for details instead:
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-viewsonic-vp2770-led-teil11.html#Bildaufbauzeit
I think you should just keep what you have but if you do just want a single fast monitor then you can't beat the VP2770.


----------



## Hamy144

Just finished my latest Dayz Epoch Gameplay all recorded in 1440p! Watch in original quality for 1440p.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> The Auria is very slow, slower than most multi-input non-Korean monitors such as the Dell U2713HM, I guess with a PS3 that doesn't matter.
> Don't trust TFT Central for pixel response details. See here for details instead:
> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-viewsonic-vp2770-led-teil11.html#Bildaufbauzeit
> I think you should just keep what you have but if you do just want a single fast monitor then you can't beat the VP2770.


So it's actually around 12ms? That's amazing! But yea, if I returned my Auria and sold my Catleap I would still have to fork out about $100 for the Viewsonic. So it's $100 more and I lose a 2nd monitor, and I'm stuck with higher lag with pc gaming and an AG coating on my monitor, which I don't like.

But I'm going to use 2 monitors, I think I'm going to return the Auria and look for a 1080p bigger IPS monitor with the same or a similar panel, if they're out there. Since I'll be using it only for PS3/PS4 gaming.


----------



## Anoxy

Just snagged an HP ZR22W IPS panel off craigslist for 80 bucks! So now I have a portrait display flanking my Dell u2713hm









I don't know if anyone ever added me to the club, so here's my official picture:


----------



## MKHunt

Yogscast Sips_ inspired me to make a Princess Leia character (though not a lizard wizard) and a side-effect was that I not have a super modded skyrim that eats vram like it's going out of style (kissed 3gb yesterday). Of course, the vram is a tradeoff for a stunning game.

















Now I need to find a TressFX injector mod.....


----------



## stolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> more bus width is better for 1440p. If the 7970 is better than 680 for 1440p due to 384-bit vs 256-bit, then same could be said for 7870s 256-bit to 192-bit. Although i'll watch out for the 7870 XT, which really should be called a 7930 due to it having 1536 shaders and being a Tahiti derivative compared to the Pitcairn 7870 with 1280 shaders, but the XT is getting hard to get.


I think I've decided on this. If I'm going to fork out enough for a 7870 as everyone suggested, I might as well pay $10 extra for the XT/Tahiti LE. I'm looking at the PowerColor 7870 EZ edition card. Hopefully I can recoup some costs selling that AMD game bundle.


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Just snagged an HP ZR22W IPS panel off craigslist for 80 bucks! So now I have a portrait display flanking my Dell u2713hm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone ever added me to the club, so here's my official picture:


End up putting Beemo on some kind of coffee table?
Looking good btw. I could do with some monitors. I have an interface ffs.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> The calculator says I'm pulling 800W..... before titans are OC'ed.
> 
> Both are overvolted AND OCed, AX1200 is on its way.


Good choice. The EVGA 1500 is just too expensive. My fav are the AX 1200 and the X-1250.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moksh4u2*
> 
> things here are kickass. are you from mumbai??


Not from Mumbai, I was born in New Delhi, been to Mumbai a few times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Seems like all BeQuiet stuff performs superbly. I don't want to encourage stereotypes but they ARE a German engineering firm after all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a voice in my head telling me to buy another PB278Q. Ugh.


Stereotypes exist for a reason my friend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> 
> 
> Prime ruined me. Free 2-day shipping. $4 next-day shipping. And Amazon usually matches or beats Neweggs prices. It's shameful. If I had thought ahead and gotten an Amazon Visa instead of my current Visa, I would be swimming in rewards.
> 
> I ordered the AX1200 last night.


I hear you on the prime.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> I think I've decided on this. If I'm going to fork out enough for a 7870 as everyone suggested, I might as well pay $10 extra for the XT/Tahiti LE. I'm looking at the PowerColor 7870 EZ edition card. Hopefully I can recoup some costs selling that AMD game bundle.


I picked up one of those bundles for 60 bucks from ebay.


----------



## moksh4u2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Not from Mumbai, I was born in New Delhi, been to Mumbai a few times.
> .


i was born in delhi too. my family is absed out of delhi. i shifted to bbay when i was small








when did you migrate abroad ?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> End up putting Beemo on some kind of coffee table?
> Looking good btw. I could do with some monitors. I have an interface ffs.


Yep, you can just see him over on the right sitting on a little nightstand. I'd prefer to have the portrait monitor right next to my Dell, but the RCA cable connecting my speakers is too short







....gotta order myself a longer one soon.


----------



## wholeeo

Well you can add me. This monitor is here to stay.


----------



## shilka

This is a little off topic but i have a worn out mousepad and mouse i have ordered a new mouse but not a new mousepad yet

The question i have is 2560x1440 is rather large resolution so i was thinking sould i buy something with speed in mind like the Roccat Taito

That way i dont have to turn the DPI up so high


----------



## Usura

I'm a wannabe 1440p monitor owner but I'm after some advice before taking the plunge









I've had my current system (I7 920. 6gb ram, 120hz 1080p monitor) for over 4 years and in this time upgraded my gcard from a 5870 to a gtx 580 and also bought a 160gb ssd a few years back and for most games it seems to handle them well (high / max settings @1080p).

I'm going to build a new system at the end of next year but I have some spare cash at the moment and was thinking about buying a new monitor as I've been getting a lot of migraines lately from PC use (might be that I'm spending too much time in front of it)









Do you think I would be best sticking with my single gtx 580 until next year or upgrading it for something a bit beefier now and if so which one should I get that will give me decent fps in most games and last me until next year?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usura*
> 
> I'm a wannabe 1440p monitor owner but I'm after some advice before taking the plunge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my current system (I7 920. 6gb ram, 120hz 1080p monitor) for over 4 years and in this time upgraded my gcard from a 5870 to a gtx 580 and also bought a 160gb ssd a few years back and for most games it seems to handle them well (high / max settings @1080p).
> 
> I'm going to build a new system at the end of next year but I have some spare cash at the moment and was thinking about buying a new monitor as I've been getting a lot of migraines lately from PC use (might be that I'm spending too much time in front of it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I would be best sticking with my single gtx 580 until next year or upgrading it for something a bit beefier now and if so which one should I get that will give me decent fps in most games and last me until next year?


Well you can see how a overclocked GTX 680 does in 1440P here

GTX 680 2GB Benchmarks.pdf 242k .pdf file


This might help you a little


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> This is a little off topic but i have a worn out mousepad and mouse i have ordered a new mouse but not a new mousepad yet
> 
> The question i have is 2560x1440 is rather large resolution so i was thinking sould i buy something with speed in mind like the Roccat Taito
> 
> That way i dont have to turn the DPI up so high


I own the Roccat Taito Mid-size, it is excellent, good size and very smooth with the nano like surface. (using a corsair M60 laser mouse 5700dpi)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I own the Roccat Taito Mid-size, it is excellent. (using a corsair M60 laser mouse 5700dpi)


Its 129 kr or 22,66$ US at a store about 200 meters away from where i live have looked at it but dont really knew what to think


----------



## jameschisholm

It was £10 when I bought it in the UK.

I've had it a rather long time, the edges are still in great condition no fraying at all, easy to clean, and I run my mouse at 2900 dpi during normal use and max 5700 dpi in FPS games, I barely have to move the mouse an inch to get it from one side of the screen to the other @ 2900 dpi and at 5700 dpi its DAMN QUICK in games. So all in all a very speedy mouse mat and the mouse tracks well on it. Not sure how it would perform on a 1440p screen though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> It was £10 when I bought it in the UK.
> 
> I've had it a rather long time, the edges are still in great condition no fraying at all, easy to clean, and I run my mouse at 2900 dpi during normal use and max 5700 dpi in FPS games, I barely have to move the mouse an inch to get it from one side of the screen to the other @ 2900 dpi and at 5700 dpi its DAMN QUICK in games. So all in all a very speedy mouse mat and the mouse tracks well on it. Not sure how it would perform on a 1440p screen though.


My old Razer Goliathus is a control edition and its pretty worn out with fraying all over so i really need a new mousepad

Think i will just go for a Roccat Taito will go well together with the Roccat Kone XTD i have ordered

Will be replacing my Razer Lycosa as well have been looking at the Roccat Isku FX


----------



## Usura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well you can see how a overclocked GTX 680 does in 1440P here
> 
> GTX 680 2GB Benchmarks.pdf 242k .pdf file
> 
> 
> This might help you a little


Thanks for the benchmarks, were they run with all settings maxed out?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usura*
> 
> Thanks for the benchmarks, were they run with all settings maxed out?


Eveything cranked as high as they could go in 2560x1440 and the card was overclocked from 1084/6008 MHz to 1200/6800 MHz

Have a done the same with the 4 GB model of the same card but this one could not overclock as high

GTX 680 4GB Benchmarks.pdf 259k .pdf file


2 GB model Vs 4 GB model


----------



## Kuad

So I have a question for you guys:
As you can see in my sig, I am running 3x Crossover 27Q's, and 2 way SLI 670 4GB's. Do you think the 3rd 670 would make enough of a difference to justify the expense? Keeping in mind it would be running on a pcie gen 3 4x slot. I am worried about strangling it by oversaturating the channel, and/or poor scaling on 3 way SLI.

As it stands I have to turn down resolution /and/ eye candy to get good frames (40+ solid) in MWO(which is still getting optimized certainly, but it's a CryEngine 3 game), and my birthday is in like 3 weeks









8000x1440 Is a lot of pixels, and they make my GPU's weep. If I could afford it I would let my current cards go and grab a pair of Titans, but I just don't have the scratch atm


----------



## MKHunt

I would sit on the dual card setup until you can get 2 titans or titan LEs. x8 x8 x4 just adds insult to injury (esp because the x4 would be running at pcie*2.0* x4) when combined with three-way SLi scaling.

If you won't have the money for two titans, two 7970s would probably give you a bit better experience than 3 670s run all wonky.


----------



## Kuad

Oh you are right that last slot is PCIE gen 2 - that seals it, certainly am not going to bother with that chokefest. Ah well, maybe the cash fairy will visit me soon and drop a couple G's on me for some Titans lol.


----------



## TMallory

I am absolutely loving my 1440p monitor. Skyrim, Bioshock Infinite, and BF3 all look amazing.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory*
> 
> I am absolutely loving my 1440p monitor. Skyrim, Bioshock Infinite, and BF3 all look amazing.


Glad to hear your enjoying your new monitor. Congrats.


----------



## Anoxy

Any of you have a Dell 3007wfp?

Found one on craigslist for $450 and wonder if it's worth returning my u2713hm for and saving 100 bucks.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Any of you have a Dell 3007wfp?
> 
> Found one on craigslist for $450 and wonder if it's worth returning my u2713hm for and saving 100 bucks.


I had one. I paid $550 for it, and would happily pay even more than that for it. At $450, you're basically stealing it off that person, assuming it works and is in good shape. I'd do it.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> A Dell 3007wfp?


The 3007, like all 30" monitors is a wide gamut monitor meaning that it will make colors look over saturated and inaccurate except in color managed programs like photoshop and light room. It lacks an OSD so you can't change the colors, only the brightness. Lastly, it has a very grainy matte coating, more ghosting and considerably worse black levels than the U2713HM.


----------



## Anoxy

Welp, screw that! Thanks for the info


----------



## Mjolnir125

Dell U2713HM with XFX 7950 DD, I would appreciate if you could add me to the list as well:


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Dell U2713HM with XFX 7950 DD, I would appreciate if you could add me to the list as well:


I think you need an actual photo of the monitor. You also need to submit your birth certificate, SS number, and first-born child


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Dell U2713HM with XFX 7950 DD, I would appreciate if you could add me to the list as well:


XFX 7950 DD? so have you any hearing left?


----------



## krown

Quick question, so my 1440p monitor has been running great for nearly a month now. However, all of aside, like 20 minutes ago anything that I display on my monitor that has the color blue becomes pixelated. If I display an entire blue page all you see are blue lines that look like what you would see if you put your nose to a tv screen. Any suggestions for now? I will be calling Dell in the morning? But I don't want to deal with RMA if I dont have to or else I will be out of a monitor for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## krown

I just tried to mess about with the settings and I figured out that if i change the preset mode from sRGB to anything else it fixes the problem. However, I have been using the sRGB preset since I got the monitor and it was working fine. I would like to continue using that preset since it looked the best from the presets and I dont know anything about monitor calibration.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> My old Razer Goliathus is a control edition and its pretty worn out with fraying all over so i really need a new mousepad
> 
> Think i will just go for a Roccat Taito will go well together with the Roccat Kone XTD i have ordered
> 
> Will be replacing my Razer Lycosa as well have been looking at the Roccat Isku FX


If you haven't already purchased Roccat Taito, give some consideration to the Corsair MM600. They typically retail for $40 USD. The benefit is that you have two sides to use and the rubber feet on the sides help prevent the pad from moving.

http://www.corsair.com/us/gaming-peripherals/gaming-mouse-pads/corsair-vengeancer-mm600-dual-sided-gaming-mouse-mat.html


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> If you haven't already purchased Roccat Taito, give some consideration to the Corsair MM600. They typically retail for $40 USD. The benefit is that you have two sides to use and the rubber feet on the sides help prevent the pad from moving.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/gaming-peripherals/gaming-mouse-pads/corsair-vengeancer-mm600-dual-sided-gaming-mouse-mat.html


The only ones that are easy to find are the Razer / Steelseries / Roccat mouse pads and all the no names

Corsair is not something i have seen in Denmark and i just bougt a Roccat Taito in fact its only been a few minutes seen i bought it and so far its a great mousepad


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The only ones that are easy to find are the Razer / Steelseries / Roccat mouse pads and all the no names
> 
> Corsair is not something i have seen in Denmark and i just bougt a Roccat Taito in fact its only been a few minutes seen i bought it and so far its a great mousepad


Ah, that's a shame. Corsair has some very nice peripherals. Well have fun with the Taito, Roccat makes some solid products.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Ah, that's a shame. Corsair has some very nice peripherals. Well have fun with the Taito, Roccat makes some solid products.


Have a Roccat Kone XTD coming tomorrow i would have ordered a Roccat Isku FX as well but i am out of money have spent most of what i had on a second Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB card which is coming this evening (local time)


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Have a Roccat Kone XTD coming tomorrow i would have ordered a Roccat Isku FX as well but i am out of money have spent most of what i had on a second Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB card which is coming this evening (local time)


I share your pain. In one months I have bought two 670's, a new desk, and a 1440p monitor. Now I have no money for beer


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> I share your pain. In one months I have bought two 670's, a new desk, and a 1440p monitor. Now I have no money for beer


I spent my tax return on some anime Blu-Rays some books as well as a second GTX 680 and a mouse

I was thinking of going with two new GTX 680 cards on top of the one i had already but i declined that would be money wasted


----------



## krown

Yep, smart move. IIRC, the third gpu only gives you an additional 50%, you would be better off going SLI Titans.

You Danes get a lot for your tax returns, as a student I only get $1000.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Yep, smart move. IIRC, the third gpu only gives you an additional 50%, you would be better off going SLI Titans.
> 
> You Danes get a lot for your tax returns, as a student I only get $1000.


Well you dont have 25% tax to begin with

And everything costs more

Two half liter Mountain Dew´s are 6$ US just to name something


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well you dont have 25% tax to begin with
> 
> And everything costs more
> 
> Two half liter Mountain Dew´s are 6$ US just to name something


Holy *****!, I think I'll remain here in Canada after all. People in Vancouver are complaining about 12% sales tax. Those prices can be eye gouging, a half litre of coke is about $2.20 after tax over here. I hate to imagine the price of rent or owning a home.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Holy *****!, I think I'll remain here in Canada after all. People in Vancouver are complaining about 12% sales tax. Those prices can be eye gouging, a half litre of coke is about $2.20 after tax over here. I hate to imagine the price of rent or owning a home.


My rent is not to bad compare to the last place i lived

1177$ Vs 1019$ and its 69 Vs 62 square meters


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> My rent is not to bad compare to the last place i lived
> 
> 1177$ Vs 1019$ and its 69 Vs 62 square meters


Ah that's not bad, similiar prices in Vancouver. Although, Vancouver is one of the more expensive cities in North America. Typically though, people buy homes here instead of renting. Nice to know that Denmark is somewhat affordable for us North Americans









Thanks for the insight.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Ah that's not bad, similiar prices in Vancouver. Although, Vancouver is one of the more expensive cities in North America. Typically though, people buy homes here instead of renting. Nice to know that Denmark is somewhat affordable for us North Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight.


Books are the worst thing to buy in Denmark prices for new books even english ones are from 17.50$ all the way up to 88$
When its danish books the price can be even higher have seen books that are 130$ US before


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well you dont have 25% tax to begin with
> 
> And everything costs more
> 
> Two half liter Mountain Dew´s are 6$ US just to name something


Our stuff in AU costs about that with only a 5% tax...

Why the hell do we pay so much?!?!?!

Also, it is potentially cheaper to fly to America and get a boxed copy of Adobe CS6 than it is to buy the Australian digital download version.
That is what we call the "**** Australia" Tax.

Edit ^: It's the 'F' word.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Please switch me out jassilamba.
> 
> *U2713HM*


Link updated my friend. 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can add me. This monitor is here to stay.


You have been added to the list my friend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Dell U2713HM with XFX 7950 DD, I would appreciate if you could add me to the list as well:


You have been added to the list my friend, enjoy the HD of HD.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Books are the worst thing to buy in Denmark prices for new books even english ones are from 17.50$ all the way up to 88$
> When its danish books the price can be even higher have seen books that are 130$ US before


Wow, $130 is what I pay for University textbooks. A typical hardcover novel is about $15-20. I think Australia is the same as Denmark in prices, I used to mail books/comic books to my cousin in Sydney because the prices were insane. If you want to save a couple bucks you should come across the pond to Canada lol.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Wow, $130 is what I pay for University textbooks. A typical hardcover novel is about $15-20. I think Australia is the same as Denmark in prices, I used to mail books/comic books to my cousin in Sydney because the prices were insane. If you want to save a couple bucks you should come across the pond to Canada lol.


I buy from amazon.co.uk it costs more in shipping they the books themselfs lol

The 4 main books in the Legacy of the Aldenata series was 42$ US with shipping


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I buy from amazon.co.uk it costs more in shipping they the books themselfs lol
> 
> The 4 main books in the Legacy of the Aldenata series was 42$ US with shipping


I knew Europe in general was expensive but double/triple the price is unreasonable. Those books would cost me $7 a piece, brand new lol. PC components are already pricey, Id hate to be in your shoes. I hope your minimum wage is like $25/hour lol.


----------



## krown

I think you should reconsider living in Denmark


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> I think you should reconsider living in Denmark


I rather like it here despite the costs and the crappy weather


----------



## MKHunt

Dem tulips, meng.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Dem tulips, meng.


Thats dutch not danish

Think you need to look at a map again


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats dutch not danish
> 
> Think you need to look at a map again


Doing better than people who get Austria and Australia mixed.

I suppose we both use Steyr Augs...


----------



## shilka

Holland



Denmark


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I rather like it here despite the costs and the crappy weather


Maybe I should visit one day. You guys are clearly doing something right if nobody wants to leave.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Maybe I should visit one day. You guys are clearly doing something right if nobody wants to leave.


We are the most happy people in the world according to research


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> We are the most happy people in the world according to research


Despite the crappy weather? Quite the feat. I thought that would be the dutch with their "happy plants"


----------



## krown

Double post


----------



## shilka

Well healthcare is paid with taxes so if you end up in a hospital its free you dont get that in the US

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denmark

This is the town i live in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%B8ge


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well healthcare is paid with taxes so if you end up in a hospital its free you dont get that in the US
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denmark
> 
> This is the town i live in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%B8ge


Yea, its the same in Canada.Free healthcare, but unfortunately there have been cutbacks. Quite the scenic place, I expected large high rise buildings for some reason.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Yea, its the same in Canada.Free healthcare, but unfortunately there have been cutbacks. Quite the scenic place, I expected large high rise buildings for some reason.


I dont live in the town itself i live in the outskirts in fact the area i live in is called bear town and no i am not making that up

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%98lby

That church is just on the other side of the road to the right i live over on the other side


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont live in the town itself i live in the outskirts in fact the area i live in is called bear town and no i am not making that up
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%98lby
> 
> That church is just on the other side of the road to the right i live over on the other side


Lol no wonder you guys are so happy. All our cities are named after places in the UK, which explains why we're so miserable.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Lol no wonder you guys are so happy. All our cities are named after places in the UK, which explains why we're so miserable.


Many of towns and cities names are plain stupid or silly


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats dutch not danish
> 
> Think you need to look at a map again


Gotta represent the US-knows-nothing-of-geography stereotype before those Ugandans unite with Argentinians in South America and take over the world with their robust e-commerce.

YOur city names pale in poorness compared to here.

Tooele (pronounced tuh-will-uh)
LaVerkin
Virgin
Willard


----------



## krown

This is why I like traveling these places look quite nice. Vancouver is just a grey city with skyscrapers.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> This is why I like traveling these places look quite nice. Vancouver is just a grey city with skyscrapers.


Don't you get to hang out with all the Syfy actors?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Gotta represent the US-knows-nothing-of-geography stereotype before those Ugandans unite with Argentinians in South America and take over the world with their robust e-commerce.
> 
> YOur city names pale in poorness compared to here.
> 
> Tooele (pronounced tuh-will-uh)
> LaVerkin
> Virgin
> Willard


How about Icehill for a town name

Or vandløse which means no water also there is stenløse which means no rocks and there is sengeløse which means no beds


----------



## krown

Let see what we got here.

Surrey
Richmond
Burnaby
Queensborough
New Westminster
Langley
Victoria
All places in the UK

Many of our islands are named after the royal family lol

Then we have weird ones.
Okanagan
Kelowna
Penticton
Kootenay


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Don't you get to hang out with all the Syfy actors?


He can hang out with Linus form NCIX tech tips


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Don't you get to hang out with all the Syfy actors?


Yea, we go out for drinks on Friday









Vancouver is alright, great for a place to live in terms of jobs, safety, "equality", etc, but kinda on the dull side.

Our redeeming quality though is our "happy plants" lol.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How about Icehill for a town name
> 
> Or vandløse which means no water also there is stenløse which means no rocks and there is sengeløse which means no beds


Descriptive names. I like it. Unless there're no hills in Icehill, tons of water in vandløse, a multitude of rocks in stenløse, and I adore the bed one because it's silly.

So "løse" means "without?"


----------



## krown

Hahahaha yea, a Linus fan. He lives in the city next to mine, about 10mins away.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Descriptive names. I like it. Unless there're no hills in Icehill, tons of water in vandløse, a multitude of rocks in stenløse, and I adore the bed one because it's silly.
> 
> So "løse" means "without?"


Agree, although I hope these names are ironic which would make it all the better. I think Denmark wins this one lol.


----------



## MKHunt

Hot diggity dang, the Qnix panels are confirmed to be real PLS and there's even a guide to reduce backlight bleed. I'm intrigued. Two PB278Qs would buy me a third titan and a secondhand R4E with change to spare.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Descriptive names. I like it. Unless there're no hills in Icehill, tons of water in vandløse, a multitude of rocks in stenløse, and I adore the bed one because it's silly.
> 
> So "løse" means "without?"


It can be translated that way yes

My name is hard enough to say i have been to the US twice and no one could say my name not a single person could

Also its called Ishøj not icehill

Oh yeah almost forgot there is no rocks in Denmark at all only rocks we have is on a island in the baltic sea


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It can be translated that way yes
> 
> My name is hard enough to say i have been to the US twice and no one could say my name not a single person could
> 
> Also its called Ishøj not icehill
> 
> Oh yeah almost forgot there is no rocks in Denmark at all only rocks we have is on a island in the baltic sea


No rocks?? Then what do you throw in the lakes to entertain yourselves.

Well at least you have Linus and his livestreams to keep you busy.


----------



## krown

I'm going to re-post my question from a few pages ago, before we got derailed into talks about how insanely expensive other countries are









I got a dell u2713hm and a few hours ago it it messed up. Anything that displays blue, particularly light blue gets pixelated. When displaying blues, it looks your TV screen when you have you nose against it where you can see the individual pixels. However this is only under the sRGB preset which is unfortunate because it comes factory calibrated.


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Let see what we got here.
> 
> Surrey
> Richmond
> Burnaby
> Queensborough
> New Westminster
> Langley
> Victoria
> All places in the UK
> 
> Many of our islands are named after the royal family lol
> 
> Then we have weird ones.
> Okanagan
> Kelowna
> Penticton
> Kootenay


Don't even try to out weird...

Aussie ones:

Boing Boing
Cockburn
Humpybong
Mount Buggery
Tittybong
Chinaman's Knob

Yes, for real.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> XFX 7950 DD? so have you any hearing left?


No, it doesn't run any louder than any other GPU I have had, and it stays fairly cool. I just don't run it on maximum fan speed, because there is no need.


----------



## shilka

Alright i got my second Asus GTX 680 but i having a lot of problems nothing is never damm easy


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> Let see what we got here.
> 
> Then we have weird ones.
> Okanagan
> Kelowna
> Penticton
> Kootenay


Maybe you should visit the UBC museum of anthropology and learn about those weird ones.


----------



## Konkulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> We are the most happy people in the world according to research


Wasn't Norway the country that got 1st place? Think Denmark got 2nd for like the 4th consecutive year or something.
Either way, quite awesome that the scandinavian trio (Norway, Denmark and Sweden) is topping the listings


----------



## shilka

Alright had a ton of problems the soundcard overheated so had to remove that then some cable came lose so had to take the whole PC apart to get to them then the second GTX 680 start hitting the fan on the R4E so had to turn that off in the BIOS






Last the cards run like crap when overclocked and they get hotter then hell so think i will leave them both at stock speeds


----------



## MKHunt

YOur AX1200 and your 680s are competing heavily for air. Turn the AX1200 over and remove the grille on it. Furthermore, throw a spare 120 on the back of your HDD cage. THe front fan probably can baaaaaarely push air past the HDD cages.

You can also try to run with the side off to see if there is an airflow issue.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> YOur AX1200 and your 680s are competing heavily for air. Turn the AX1200 over and remove the grille on it. Furthermore, throw a spare 120 on the back of your HDD cage. THe front fan probably can baaaaaarely push air past the HDD cages.
> 
> You can also try to run with the side off to see if there is an airflow issue.


If i flip the PSU around the cables cant reach so not cant do that

I have been thinking about buying an 120/140mm fan and mounting it there

The cards are max 75c and 80c under heavy load and those are with stock speeds

Also i have strange one off fans so the side fan is blowing out not in and the top fans are blowing in not out


----------



## MKHunt

Oh man that cabling situation is incredibly unfortunate. I'm now scared about going full tower in the future.


----------



## Fulvin

Worst case scenario would be you ending up buying a cable extension for the 8-pin, or just running the PSU like that, because honestly as long as the PSU isn't total crap it won't notice the difference. Idk how long the AX's cables are but my Super Flower 500W had long enough 8-pin to route nicely from behind the mobo tray of my Xigmatek Elysium.

On topic, my Korean monitor has hopefully cleared the customs by tomorrow! 18$+ for perfect pixel wasn't a bad price to get some insurance.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Worst case scenario would be you ending up buying a cable extension for the 8-pin, or just running the PSU like that, because honestly as long as the PSU isn't total crap it won't notice the difference. Idk how long the AX's cables are but my Super Flower 500W had long enough 8-pin to route nicely from behind the mobo tray of my Xigmatek Elysium.
> 
> On topic, my Korean monitor has hopefully cleared the customs by tomorrow! 18$+ for perfect pixel wasn't a bad price to get some insurance.


I already use an 8 pin EPS cable extension

Both the stock and the sleeved Corsair cables is not long enough

What i means is the 6 pin PCI-E cable those can just reach if i flip the PSU they are too short by just a tiny bit

On another note i can buy a 120mm fan and install it in this


Its a GPU fan duct that comes with the HAF X

Do you look forward to 1440P?


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you look forward to 1440P?


After reading through all the hype in this thread and drooling over the Korean ones on eBay for some months now.. yes. I'm pretty confident that my 7950 will handle it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> After reading through all the hype in this thread and drooling over the Korean ones on eBay for some months now.. yes. I'm pretty confident that my 7950 will handle it.


Not if you play Sniper Elite V2 / Sleeping Dogs or Hitman Absolution and you want to max everything out

I see you are from Finland ever heard of Amberian Dawn / Katra / Nightwish


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not if you play Sniper Elite V2 / Sleeping Dogs or Hitman Absolution and you want to max everything out
> 
> I see you are from Finland ever heard of Amberian Dawn / Katra / Nightwish


I'm happy to lose the AA if it wont budge. I have it at 1150/1400Mhz which should help some.

Out of the three I'm only familiar with the latter.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> I'm happy to lose the AA if it wont budge. I have it at 1150/1400Mhz which should help some.
> 
> Out of the three I'm only familiar with the latter.


Amberian Dawn and Katra is very like Nightwish

You guys also have Lordi

I am way too tired today to do any reviews will be one of the next few days


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krown*
> 
> I'm going to re-post my question from a few pages ago, before we got derailed into talks about how insanely expensive other countries are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a dell u2713hm and a few hours ago it it messed up. Anything that displays blue, particularly light blue gets pixelated. When displaying blues, it looks your TV screen when you have you nose against it where you can see the individual pixels. However this is only under the sRGB preset which is unfortunate because it comes factory calibrated.


Well normally I would say to try a different display cable, but since this only happens in the sRGB preset it kinda throws that possibility out the window. You might be looking at an RMA there.


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hopefully a dumb question, but have you played Dark Souls yet? Easily one of the best games ever made. And it looks great on PC if you download DSFix from here and optimize it for your system...


I haven't played Dark Souls yet. I'll try it out. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> I had the same dilemma. Mine is a medium. I would highly recommend.
> I'm actually quite glad I didn't get a large.


I put down an order for a medium tablet.







It's a little larger than standard printer paper so it'd be easy to move it around and work with on my desk. Have you seen the Cintiq? That thing looks so awesome.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Oh man that cabling situation is incredibly unfortunate. I'm now scared about going full tower in the future.


Thats why most of the towers come with an EPS extension cable. But I hear ya.

I picked up a Dell XPS 700 case over the weekend for $50.00 and the PSU mount on this one is perfect. I'm gonna have to shorten the cables..



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> On topic, my Korean monitor has hopefully cleared the customs by tomorrow! 18$+ for perfect pixel wasn't a bad price to get some insurance.


Make sure you post pics once you get it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I already use an 8 pin EPS cable extension
> 
> Both the stock and the sleeved Corsair cables is not long enough
> 
> What i means is the 6 pin PCI-E cable those can just reach if i flip the PSU they are too short by just a tiny bit
> 
> On another note i can buy a 120mm fan and install it in this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a GPU fan duct that comes with the HAF X
> 
> Do you look forward to 1440P?


Maybe its time to go water cooling......


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Maybe its time to go water cooling......


Not going to happen


----------



## kuruptx

Cross over blade came today will post photos on r u get home from work.


----------



## mr. biggums

Got my PB278Q the other day, leaps and bounds better then my 2311h in just about everything, most notable besides the resolution is the AG coating now my whites don't look like a bloody rainbow.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Well normally I would say to try a different display cable, but since this only happens in the sRGB preset it kinda throws that possibility out the window. You might be looking at an RMA there.


Could it be a software issue with dell display manager?


----------



## Loyrl

Updated a bit, got a 120hz OC'd yamasaki catleap and using the other as a second monitor.
Blurry pic is blurrrrryish.
http://minus.com/lfOgE7YKG41It


----------



## ChronoBodi

just curious, does DVI even support 4k resolution at 60 hz? if not, what connection does?


----------



## Sunreeper

Guys I'm stuck and I would really appreciate some insight and help. I have a few hundred bucks too spend and I really can't decide what to do. I'm having some issues with my os install and I'm pretty sure this has to do with the modded drivers I need to overclock my monitor I also notice microstutter when I play some games. So I can sell my crossfire 7970s and spend that little bit on a titan, which'll let me overclock my monitor without any modded drivers. The 7970s aren't bad by any stretch of the imagination so instead of getting the titan I could spend a couple hundred on some waterblocks and eliminate the noise, which is a big problem in my current setup. My last option is to not do anything with my rig and buy one of those new overclockable Korean pls panels they are very cheap and are available in semi gloss, which is way better than the glossy display I have on my overlord in addition to that they do not make a buzzing noise on a white screen like the overlord does. If I go the pls monitor route and I like it enough I may sell my overlord and buy two more but I just dont know what to upgrade. I know this has been a long post but would really appreciate the help


----------



## Anoxy

Why do you need to overclock your monitor so badly?


----------



## Sunreeper

I like it there's a tangible difference and I paid the extra money to do it so why not


----------



## Loyrl

So what are you trying to fix? What issues are you having with your OS?


----------



## Fulvin

This thing came knocking on my door today! So far so good. Very _very_ tiny backlight bleed on the bottom middle, which is barely noticeable even in complete darkness with brightness turned up to full. No bad pixels either after a short inspection. Model is Achieva Shimian QH270 (Lite).

I heard someone complain about the flimsy stand, but the shaft is metal. Only the plate, or whatever it is sitting on is plastic. Overall, it feels sturdy to me.

Forgive me for the crappy phone shots.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Edit: I'm running a 7950, should you need that info.


----------



## shilka

Am working hard today lol here is a little something

Lost Planet 2 Test A and B


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I like it there's a tangible difference and I paid the extra money to do it so why not


A lot of games I have won't work without restarting and if I sleep or lock my computer it goes crazy after I wake or unlock it but I did some research today and it may have to do with my overclock


----------



## shilka

For some strange reason DMC 4 and RE5 all crash when run in DX10 or higher mode but in DX9 they work fine WTH???

This is all that felt like working


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Veosra

Hi all,

Been a follower of this club for some time and decided that my first real build for myself should be blessed with 1440p, so here I am.

Got myself a Crossover 27Q LED-P powered by a EVGA GTX 670 4GB FTW+, which should be joined with a 2nd soon.


----------



## Anoxy

Next step is getting yourself a bigger desk!


----------



## Veosra

Indeed, I'm going to be constructing an IKEA desk which will stretch that entire wall in a few weeks.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veosra*
> 
> Indeed, I'm going to be constructing an IKEA desk which will stretch that entire wall in a few weeks.


Which Ikea desk?


----------



## Veosra

It's going to be a Linnmon top with Ullrik and Godvin legs, and a shelf to put this and my future monitors on. Will have enough space under the shelf for a pair of bookshelf speakers and a stereo amplifier.

I saw what I aim to build in the Official Computer Rooms thread, thought that it covered what I need from a desk in my room.


----------



## ChaosAD

Yesterday i managed to oc my 850D to 85hz. Max i could get was 86hz but i dont want to run on the limit, lol! Sad i couldnt reach 100hz but better than 60hz, right?


----------



## Pheonix777z

1440P Shimian 27" QLite

GTX 660 SLI

My name is on the OC.net page header.


----------



## jassilamba

Time to add some more people to the list. Sorry have been busy with a build and work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Got my PB278Q the other day, leaps and bounds better then my 2311h in just about everything, most notable besides the resolution is the AG coating now my whites don't look like a bloody rainbow.


You have been added to the list, enjoy 1440P my friend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> Updated a bit, got a 120hz OC'd yamasaki catleap and using the other as a second monitor.
> Blurry pic is blurrrrryish.
> http://minus.com/lfOgE7YKG41It


Your info has been updated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> This thing came knocking on my door today! So far so good. Very _very_ tiny backlight bleed on the bottom middle, which is barely noticeable even in complete darkness with brightness turned up to full. No bad pixels either after a short inspection. Model is Achieva Shimian QH270 (Lite).
> 
> I heard someone complain about the flimsy stand, but the shaft is metal. Only the plate, or whatever it is sitting on is plastic. Overall, it feels sturdy to me.
> 
> Forgive me for the crappy phone shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm running a 7950, should you need that info.


Those shots fine, I would recommend if you don't like the stand at all, get a after market stand that would work for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veosra*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Been a follower of this club for some time and decided that my first real build for myself should be blessed with 1440p, so here I am.
> 
> Got myself a Crossover 27Q LED-P powered by a EVGA GTX 670 4GB FTW+, which should be joined with a 2nd soon.


Looking, how are you liking it so far. And get a second one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> 1440P Shimian 27" QLite
> 
> GTX 660 SLI
> 
> My name is on the OC.net page header.


Welcome to the club mate. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Welcome to the club mate. Hope you enjoy your stay.


Thank you


----------



## jassilamba

For anyone wanting to get the Auria from micro center, looks like MC is offering free shipping on the monitor within US - http://www.microcenter.com/product/384780/EQ276W_27_IPS_LED_Monitor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Thank you


Your welcome


----------



## s1rrah

Man ... I'm seriously thinking about putting my Samsung 850D up for sale as this LG panel, consistently overclocking to 99+ hz, is just so tempting:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005400&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-LCD+Monitors-_-N82E16824005400&gclid=CPXu85f50bYCFQeFnQodBBwAzQ

...

Might get one anyway just to test and then take my time selling the Sammy. Or, since the Samsung is near perfect (near zero bleed), etc. ... I will most likely just end up keeping it but still. Anyone have one of those LG 27EA83-D monitors? If so, how is it?

I totally love the design of the thing too; all business and with a killer stand (even though I use a third party mount/arm) ..

...



...

Yum.


----------



## Azefore

^ LG has been coming out with many tempting options, was considering their 29" 21:9 monitor yesterday to be honest even though I'm already at 1440p


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> LG 27EA83-D


The 27EA83-D is a wide gamut monitor=over saturated and inaccurate colors except when used in color managed applications like photoshop and light room. It has 37ms of input lag according to playerwares which is twice as has as most other 1440p monitors. Unless someone properly tests it to verify that it does not drop frames do not waste your time. The S27A850D can also take 100hz signals but it drops all frames over 60hz like most other multi-input 1440p monitors which accept higher hz with custom timings.

The LG 27EA83R-D is not wide gamut.


----------



## krown

A question to those with Dell U2713HM monitors.

How do you set your monitor to Adobe RGB mode? I don't seem to have that preset.


----------



## MenacingTuba

The HM is an sRGB monitor. The U2713H has an adobe rgb mode but it has locked color settings, really obvious ghosting (overshoot) and very high input lag in all but the game mode.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The HM is an sRGB monitor. The U2713H has an adobe rgb mode but it has locked color settings, really obvious ghosting (overshoot) and very high input lag in all but the game mode.


I swore I saw people talking about Adobe RGB mode, but I probably got the two mixed up. Shame, I heard RGB mode has really vibrant colors, thought I would give it a shot. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Desert Rat

I finally manage to get a Monoprice 1440p monitor. It should be at my house tomorrow. Lets see how my cards handle the extra pixels. BTW, I think they are still in stock


----------



## kuruptx

So I got my new CrossOver LED Blade and love it here's photo.

I only bought it because lightning kept going on my CrossOver Q and since I didnt want to let it just sit in the closet i hooked it up next to this one just for an off screen for movies etc and its taking up most my desk but I love it.

Here they are together the older one is the one on the right.


The new Cross Over LED Blade that I use for gaming


The Old one I'm using on the side!


----------



## Pheonix777z

Nice screen ^^, these Korean screens are awesome, love my Shimian. I hope they move onto to making 4K screens in the future


----------



## shilka

LOL i forgot all about Crysis sould do that one in 1440P as well?

And sould i do both single and dual GTX 680 numbers?


----------



## s1rrah

If anyone wants to play around with a killer eye candy Ray Trace tech-demo, then check out this "Rigid Gems" demo; there'll be a download link after the example images, below. Supposedly pushes 1440p rather well; if you try it, post what sort of FPS you get:

...



...



...



...

Here's the download link:

http://www.rigidgems.sakura.ne.jp/files/RigidGems2_0.zip

Enjoy.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> If anyone wants to play around with a killer eye candy Ray Trace tech-demo, then check out this "Rigid Gems" demo; there'll be a download link after the example images, below. Supposedly pushes 1440p rather well; if you try it, post what sort of FPS you get:
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Here's the download link:
> 
> http://www.rigidgems.sakura.ne.jp/files/RigidGems2_0.zip
> 
> Enjoy.










Dat gems..... but how do you run it in 1440p?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat gems..... but how do you run it in 1440p?


I'm not sure ... I just saw some guys on another forum talking about running it in different resolutions ...

This post, over at head-fi.org: http://www.head-fi.org/t/627598/pc-enthusiast-fi-pc-gaming-parts-overclocking/1605#post_9364110

I haven't tried running it yet cause I'm at work with only a notebook and it won't run it ... but gonna try it at home.

Ask on that thread at head-fi ...


----------



## Xinoxide

Just got my QNIX QX2710!


----------



## revro

these korean 1440p all seem to have very big bezels, my u2713hm has rather thin bezel

best
revro


----------



## Xinoxide

The bezel is pretty thick, However its not in the way of the PLS panel.

I would probably be annoyed if I were trying a multimonitor setup though.

Can your u2713 do 100hz+?


----------



## Fulvin

The Achieva Shimian has very slim bezel. One of the reasons I bought it.


----------



## DatUsername

Looks like korean monitors are quite a popular, and actually I think that they are good looking too (yamakasi catleap & crossover), but what kind of luck have you gotten with these korean monitors, dead pixels, backlight bleeding? Also I've spotted few Yamakasi Catleap 2B's here (monitor which can push 2560 x 1440 at 120hz) and the users of the amazing 2B, what kind of luck you have gotten, cause I'd really want an 2B, but looks like I have to wait a month and I'd be buying then? So I'm intrested in buying 1 of these. And 2560x1440 at 120hz is really attempting, altho it needs a lot of gpu power.


----------



## Xinoxide

My qx2710 is near flawless.

It does 122 hz max. But sometimes distorts so I keep it at an even 100.

The picture is absolutely amazing. It looks like $600 sitting on my desk.


----------



## shilka

Alright thanks to the awesome work Ramzinho has done with the graphs i can now show you GTX 680 1440P FPS numbers single Vs SLI FPS numbers

Due note that the single card numbers are done with a overclocked card and the SLI numbers are NOT as the cards would get way too hot with overclocks in SLI so was force to use stock clocks speeds in SLI

I might be able to fix this problem after i have replaced my case fans

Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB overclocked to 1180/6650 Mhz

Nvidia GTX 680 4GB Single.pdf 269k .pdf file


Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB SLI stock clocks speeds

Nvidia GTX 680 4GB SLI.pdf 266k .pdf file


Single Vs SLI FPS numbers compared

GTX 680 4GB Single Vs SLI.pdf 266k .pdf file


The beast itself



Have been thinking if i sould make a new thread about this?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> Don't even try to out weird...
> 
> Aussie ones:
> 
> Boing Boing
> Cockburn
> Humpybong
> Mount Buggery
> Tittybong
> Chinaman's Knob
> 
> Yes, for real.


Iron Knob..


----------



## Caz

Shika, are you planning on jumping on the Ivy-E wagon, or any particular reason for that 3820 choice? OC'd?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> My qx2710 is near flawless.
> 
> It does 122 hz max. But sometimes distorts so I keep it at an even 100.
> 
> The picture is absolutely amazing. It looks like $600 sitting on my desk.


Never heard of this one. Which seller did you order from? Mind posting a link?

Is there one without built-in speakers?


----------



## Xinoxide

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321099912197

Mine is matte for 25 more.


----------



## Dmac73

How much more happy are you guys gaming with 1440p+ resolutions vs a standard 1080 monitor? FPS aside. Any super competitive gamers happy with them? Still deciding between a 120hz 1080p and a 1440P Crossover/etc.. monitor.


----------



## Xinoxide

Why
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> How much more happy are you guys gaming with 1440p+ resolutions vs a standard 1080 monitor? FPS aside. Any super competitive gamers happy with them? Still deciding between a 120hz 1080p and a 1440P Crossover/etc.. monitor.


why not get a 1440p monitor known to do 120hz?

This is ocn after all...


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> How much more happy are you guys gaming with 1440p+ resolutions vs a standard 1080 monitor? FPS aside. Any super competitive gamers happy with them? Still deciding between a 120hz 1080p and a 1440P Crossover/etc.. monitor.


I agree with XinoXide, get a 1440p monitor that clocks at 120hz. However, if you do not want to go down the Korean IPS display route, the monitor you choose depends on what games you play. On my dell, when playing BF3, I can notice the input lag and after coming from a 120hz benQ, it is quite noticeable. That said, this is only noticeable when playing online, I think the added latency of being online combined with the input lag from the monitor causes this. When playing bioshock for instance, I don't notice it at all.

Also, I am one of those people that do notice that difference between 60 fps and 120 fps. The difference is subtle and is only noticeable if you have been accustomed to it, its not about seeing those 120 frames but more about how it feels. But hell, it could be a placebo affect. Unless you play online shooters a lot, I would go the 1440p route.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

I have considered this, but to me it seems a waste of time unless you have multi-GPUs or something.

Even with my single Titan I wouldn't feel like i'd be getting the performance I want from this res.


----------



## kuruptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> I have considered this, but to me it seems a waste of time unless you have multi-GPUs or something.
> 
> Even with my single Titan I wouldn't feel like i'd be getting the performance I want from this res.


It is not my friend trust me, and honestly I don't need straight 60 FPS constantly if I can play on Ultra and its smooth as butter I am happy and I assure you a GTX Titan would give you just that, atleast on single screen gaming.


----------



## Anoxy

Shoot man, I run a single 7970 GHz and can max out every game I've tried in 1440p. I'm sure it would be cake for a Titan.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

My QX2710 is on the way, hoping to join this club soon


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> I have considered this, but to me it seems a waste of time unless you have multi-GPUs or something.
> 
> Even with my single Titan I wouldn't feel like i'd be getting the performance I want from this res.


Even my 7950 overclocked to 1150Mhz can run any game i have maxed out at steady 60FPS if i just drop the AA to 2x or off. Trust me, even without AA the image is still soo beyond 1080p regardless of the AA level.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Shika, are you planning on jumping on the Ivy-E wagon, or any particular reason for that 3820 choice? OC'd?


Yes as a matter of fatc i am but that has to wait untill 2014 my PC has eaten way too much of my money already now i just need to fix the problems i have right now and then i am done nor more parts for 2013

And i jumped on X79 as i liked the whole platform more then Z77 and i also belive it has before the Asus Maximus V Extreme so there was only ONE choice for a Extreme red and black ROG board

Last no the CPU is at stock clock speed 3600MHz


----------



## Roikyou

I've got my catleap overclocked to 90 with a titan, I've played hawken and world of tanks with no issues. First person shooters all look good, tomb raider looks amazing in my opinion.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes as a matter of fatc i am but that has to wait untill 2014 my PC has eaten way too much of my money already now i just need to fix the problems i have right now and then i am done nor more parts for 2013
> 
> And i jumped on X79 as i liked the whole platform more then Z77 and i also belive it has before the Asus Maximus V Extreme so there was only ONE choice for a Extreme red and black ROG board
> 
> Last no the CPU is at stock clock speed 3600MHz


Thanks the the write back. Nice rig man. Hope to see some amazingness come Ivy/Haswell-E.


----------



## Sunreeper

Still no octo-cores though


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> I have considered this, but to me it seems a waste of time unless you have multi-GPUs or something.
> 
> Even with my single Titan I wouldn't feel like i'd be getting the performance I want from this res.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Shoot man, I run a single 7970 GHz and can max out every game I've tried in 1440p. I'm sure it would be cake for a Titan.


Played at 1440 on both 1 and 2 titans. 1 titan maxes every game except crysis 3 at 45-90fps. 2 titans makes even crysis 3 fun at silly levels of fps.


----------



## shilka

Heres the benchmarks in JPEG form


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Got a bunch of games that refuses to work after i switched to a 4 GB card

Huh you really cant see that much can you Strickland?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> So I got my new CrossOver LED Blade and love it here's photo.
> 
> I only bought it because lightning kept going on my CrossOver Q and since I didnt want to let it just sit in the closet i hooked it up next to this one just for an off screen for movies etc and its taking up most my desk but I love it.
> 
> Here they are together the older one is the one on the right.
> 
> 
> The new Cross Over LED Blade that I use for gaming
> 
> 
> The Old one I'm using on the side!


Info updated for you mate.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Just got my QNIX QX2710!


you sir have been added to the list.


----------



## kuruptx

Guys how do you make it run 2560 1440 in games it says that is the default yet it just feels too big in games like COD BO2 and Far cry 3? Aspect Ratio or full screen?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Guys how do you make it run 2560 1440 in games it says that is the default yet it just feels too big in games like COD BO2 and Far cry 3? Aspect Ratio or full screen?


Just go into the in game settings and change the res to native.


----------



## kuruptx

There is no option for that in Far Cry 3. It has my resolution listed but it don't feel like 1440 everything is bigger in the nivida control panel do i need to select aspect ratio or full screen or No Scaling!?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> There is no option for that in Far Cry 3. It has my resolution listed but it don't feel like 1440 everything is bigger in the nivida control panel do i need to select aspect ratio or full screen or No Scaling!?


What do you mean "bigger?" Bigger than what?


----------



## kuruptx

it just dont look like its scaling at 2560 1440 in game.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I get that feeling in a lot of games at 1440, I believe it has to do with the field of view or something.

Even tho the res is set to 1440 it feels a lot like 1080.


----------



## Mjolnir125

What are you guys talking about? All the games I have played have proper 2560 x 1440 support, and I can tell that they are being run at native res (and it looks a lot better than 1080p).


----------



## PR-Imagery

Say games like GTIV, you can see the difference between 1080 and 1440, but in a game like FarmSim the two look exactly the same.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> it just dont look like its scaling at 2560 1440 in game.


I've never played anything at 1440p that didn't look that way including Far Cry 3. You might have an issue, but it may just be your perception. A screen shot would allow us to help you better?


----------



## Royraiden

Just ordered a EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked 4GB, so Im a step closer to that ASUS PB278Q


----------



## BahamutZer0

I am tethering between using a single 27" 1440p screen for gaming with an accessory 1080p screen for misc other stuff - or 3x dell u2412m's in surround. Powering it would be my single EVGA Geforce GTX 670 FTW. Right now I am leaning towards the single 1440p due to my lan party traveling and tearing down a nvidia surround off the mounts when ever I go to them vs just picking up the one and going. The large size isn't much of an issue as i currently haul a 25" samsung syncmaster at the moment.

I am currently looking at the following options - I know the Koreans are cheap but I would prefer something with a beefier warranty.

so on to the list -

ASUS PB278Q - $649.99
Dell U2713HM - $649.99
SAMSUNG S27A850D - $749.99


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> I am tethering between using a single 27" 1440p screen for gaming with an accessory 1080p screen for misc other stuff - or 3x dell u2412m's in surround. Powering it would be my single EVGA Geforce GTX 670 FTW. Right now I am leaning towards the single 1440p due to my lan party traveling and tearing down a nvidia surround off the mounts when ever I go to them vs just picking up the one and going. The large size isn't much of an issue as i currently haul a 25" samsung syncmaster at the moment.
> 
> I am currently looking at the following options - I know the Koreans are cheap but I would prefer something with a beefier warranty.
> 
> so on to the list -
> 
> ASUS PB278Q - $649.99
> Dell U2713HM - $649.99
> SAMSUNG S27A850D - $749.99


The Asus PB278Q is a great monitor but it does has some quality control problems so you might be unlucky with that one the Dell is a safer bet


----------



## Anoxy

I say go with the Samsung. Cause I didn't even know that monitor existed and I'm curious to hear what you think


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I say go with the Samsung. Cause I didn't even know that monitor existed and I'm curious to hear what you think


There is also a SyncMaster S27B970 that one was the 1440P monitor i had my sights on before the Asus PB278Q showed up


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah that monitor is beautiful, but a lot more expensive...


----------



## BahamutZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There is also a SyncMaster S27B970 that one was the 1440P monitor i had my sights on before the Asus PB278Q showed up


That one is also $250 more









But I am still deciding between the dell and the asus most likely as they both have 3 year warranties vs just 1 on the Sammy


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> That one is also $250 more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am still deciding between the dell and the asus most likely as they both have 3 year warranties vs just 1 on the Sammy


The Asus PB278Q is what i have and other then some dirt/dust stuck on the panel its a great monitor and i really like mine


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> That one is also $250 more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am still deciding between the dell and the asus most likely as they both have 3 year warranties vs just 1 on the Sammy


I'd go with the Dell, the Asus needs to be priced $75 less to even compete with it.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I'd go with the Dell, the Asus needs to be priced $75 less to even compete with it.


Given that they both have the same price I might consider the Dell.Why do you think the Dell is better?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden*
> 
> Given that they both have the same price I might consider the Dell.Why do you think the Dell is better?


It does not have PWM flicker and it has less problems with backlight bleed


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden*
> 
> Given that they both have the same price I might consider the Dell.Why do you think the Dell is better?


It seems the PB278Q has dropped in price, it used to be around $650-$700. Still go with the Dell though, it has better black levels, 4x USB 3.0 ports, better factory factory calibration, more accurate colours, supports native Bluray playback and it doesn't use PWM back-light dimming like the Asus does.
The only two advantages I see with the Asus are that is has less grainy AG coating (not really noticeable imo) and it has slightly less input lag.
Edit: Should probably add that Dell have absolutely outstanding customer service, can't say the same for Asus at all


----------



## Mjolnir125

The dell can potentially have some backlight bleed as well, although the newer revision seems to be better. To be honest, pretty much any IPS you get is going to have less than ideal performance with very dark stuff because of IPS glow and a small amount of bleed, but it is only noticeable when watching video content, as games typically aren't that dark.

The u2713hm has no noticeable AG issues. It isn't glossy, but it is a LOT better than the awful coating on the u2711.

Something of interest may be that Dell will ship out a replacement monitor before you have to send out the old one (at least for the first year of the warranty I think), so you won't be without a monitor if something happens.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Something of interest may be that Dell will ship out a replacement monitor before you have to send out the old one (at least for the first year of the warranty I think), so you won't be without a monitor if something happens.


Newegg also did that for me.


----------



## TMallory

I'm still loving my Viewsonic VP2770, and now that I have my 7970 games are silky smooth maxed out in 1440p


----------



## kuruptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I've never played anything at 1440p that didn't look that way including Far Cry 3. You might have an issue, but it may just be your perception. A screen shot would allow us to help you better?






BF3 does feel like the right resolution but this and some other games like Skyrim etc doesn't!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden*
> 
> Just ordered a EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked 4GB, so Im a step closer to that ASUS PB278Q


Congrats I have the Asus monitor as well, I cannot wait to get an RR to get to use it lol. 72 days and a bag and drag


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden*
> 
> Just ordered a EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked 4GB, so Im a step closer to that ASUS PB278Q


Double post sorry


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden*
> 
> Just ordered a EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked 4GB, so Im a step closer to that ASUS PB278Q


Congrats I have the Asus monitor as well, I cannot wait to get an RR to get to use it lol. 72 days and a bag and drag


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden*
> 
> Given that they both have the same price I might consider the Dell.Why do you think the Dell is better?


They both are pretty comparable gaming and watching blu-ray movies. I had both at the same time.

Features that the U2713HM offers the PB278Q dosen't with two 2.0 USB ports on the side monitor and two 3.0 ports underneath. Blu-ray player can be hooked up via HDMI cable for native 24 Hz playback. Third feature is more of a perk with factory Pre-calibrated sRGB preset.

ASUS PLS is an impressive panel which didn't exceed AH-IPS more than it did match it. U2713HM has a bit more color accuracy. PB278Q to me had a bit deeper blacks and U2713HM a bit better contrast.

Pricing should reflect that if its important to you. Input lag is close according to PRAD by 0.01ms of each other who offers most accurate latency measurements.

Read for yourself is what I like to do. Read reviews from both and from different sites. Here is a link to get you started.

http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/reviews.html

Honestly you'll be very happy with either.


----------



## krown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF3 does feel like the right resolution but this and some other games like Skyrim etc doesn't!


I don't quite understand the issue your having, but if my assumption of it is correct, try increasing your FOV to about 90-100. If that does not help and if this is your first 1440p monitor, it could be that perhaps your expectations about 1440p are not what it really is. A lot of people, myself included, assumed that in games you would "see more of the world".

I believe it was Zinfinion that pointed out, that for you to see more of the world, you have to increase your aspect ratio to something like 21:9. If you would like, go into Nvidia control panel and set up a custom resolution like 2560x1080 or 2560x980. If you can get past the black bars, it's fun to game on.


----------



## DatUsername

Hey,
I searched more ocn and I found that these relatively new QNIX QX2710 monitors. These should oc up to 120hz (not always, but still bit like 2B's but these are PLS monitors) What makes this so attempting monitor is the 2560x1440 res with this "OC" capability, and of course the price, 250-320 € now quickly spotted on Ebay. So what do you know about these monitors? Also witch monitor do you recommend matte or glossy?


----------



## shilka

Messing around with major strickland in Crysis in 1440P


----------



## acupholdr68

returned my benq 3d monitor and upgraded to the ASUS PB278Q









great decision.

hopefully this goofy pic gets me into the club LOL


----------



## MKHunt

Ordered a second PB278Q yesterday.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF3 does feel like the right resolution but this and some other games like Skyrim etc doesn't!


IDK I thought that FC3 was kinda just a funny looking game. Have you tried changing the resolution down and seeing if it makes a visual change?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Ordered a second PB278Q yesterday.


Congrats MK.....you heading for a Trifecta?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats MK.....you heading for a Trifecta?


It's looking that way. I'm currently shopping for triple 27" monitor mounts. THey seem to range in price from expensive to expensive.


----------



## BahamutZer0

check this mount out -
http://www.tykesupply.com/Triple_Monitor_Stands-Triple_Monitor_Stand_Free_Standing_Curved_Arm.html


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupholdr68*
> 
> returned my benq 3d monitor and upgraded to the ASUS PB278Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great decision.
> 
> hopefully this goofy pic gets me into the club LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Besides the goofy pick, where did you get that chair I want one lol


----------



## acupholdr68

I picked it up at the local staples.

http://www.staples.com/Tempur-Pedic-TP1000-Leather-Executive-Chair-Black/product_932412

If we are going to spend ridiculous amounts of money on these computers we might as well be comfy while we use them too!

This is THE best damn chair I've ever had.

Almost everything on it can be adjusted, it is rock solid, came with a 10 year warranty, and was easy to setup.

Worth every penny.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Ordered a second PB278Q yesterday.


Let me know how that Titan is pushing two PB278Q's.
I've been thinking the same thing.
If you go with three, you'll most likely need a second Titan.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Let me know how that Titan is pushing two PB278Q's.
> I've been thinking the same thing.
> If you go with three, you'll most likely need a second Titan.


Way ahead of ya on that count


----------



## acupholdr68

hey MKhunt how are you doing 85Hz? I'm only able to get 60 : /


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Way ahead of ya on that count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice.
Your profile didn't mention SLI.
Water cooled and all. Your all set for sure.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupholdr68*
> 
> hey MKhunt how are you doing 85Hz? I'm only able to get 60 : /


Custom resolution in the nvidia control panel. It needs to be recreated/reapplied every time the computer is restarted though. TBH sometimes I forget and don't even notice


----------



## acupholdr68

ty man


----------



## Kuad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> check this mount out -
> http://www.tykesupply.com/Triple_Monitor_Stands-Triple_Monitor_Stand_Free_Standing_Curved_Arm.html


I ordered that mount when I first went triple screen - and had to return it due to my panels being too heavy







18lbs per screen max, Crossovers(all metal construction) are a bit more than that, they all point at the floor on that mount hehe.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Way ahead of ya on that count












What order is your loop in? I would think that giant front rad would be able to take care of the GPUs, but I see you have a top 240 as well (on top of the rear 120 rad)...


----------



## Konkulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*


Which case fans are you using? They look fantastic together with the tubing


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What order is your loop in? I would think that giant front rad would be able to take care of the GPUs, but I see you have a top 240 as well (on top of the rear 120 rad)...


Koolance RP-401X2
Swiftech MCP-35X
EX360 top
XSPC Raystorm
RX120 Rear
EK FC-Titan Cu
EK FC-Titan Cu
RX240 front
back to res. In that order.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Which case fans are you using? They look fantastic together with the tubing


Thanks. They're Corsair SP120 High Performance on a BitFenix Hydra Pro controller.


----------



## Rucka315

GTX 580 sli

Add me up please


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Koolance RP-401X2
> Swiftech MCP-35X
> EX360 top
> XSPC Raystorm
> RX120 Rear
> EK FC-Titan Cu
> EK FC-Titan Cu
> RX240 front
> back to res. In that order.
> Thanks. They're Corsair SP120 High Performance on a BitFenix Hydra Pro controller.


I often see people having radiators in this order when they have 3, but I have never understood why. Wouldn't it be better to have the larger (top) radiator between the CPU and GPU to bring the coolant down to as close to room temperature as possible before going to the GPUs? I would think that, once the coolant goes through the giant RX240 and sits in the reservoir it would be mostly at room temperature already; do you know how much of an increase in cooling performance you get by adding the additional 3x120 rad up top?


----------



## MKHunt

Under load, coolant temp is the same throughout the loop. When not under load, GPUs have the biggest heat dump, so might as well put the most heat removing stuff right after them.

In terms of performance difference, I can't say. I've always had the 240 and 120, and I switched from a 240 on top to the 360 at the same time as my delid.


----------



## BahamutZer0

Well can add another one to my list of considerations - besides the Dell u2713hm, ASUS PB278Q, and Samsung S27A850D - can add the Viewsonic VP2770 - just set the response time to advanced and I hear it performs as well as the ASUS but minus the PWM like the Dell. But it costs roughly the same as the Sammy.

Bah I can't decide, seems like the Dell gets the better and more frequent dells from the looks of it as well.


----------



## MKHunt

Dell definitely goes on sale _a lot_. If I had paid any more than $550 for the U213hm in the past 4 months I'd be a sad panda.


----------



## BahamutZer0

maybe should put in a slickdeals alert for that dell. seen it as low as $500 in the last month with free shipping. It is sitting at $650 on Amazon, $700 on the egg, and $800 on dell now. But also the Dell u2713h is due out soon (non -m) that also has alot of the original features of the original 2711 on it.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Under load, coolant temp is the same throughout the loop. When not under load, GPUs have the biggest heat dump, so might as well put the most heat removing stuff right after them.
> 
> In terms of performance difference, I can't say. I've always had the 240 and 120, and I switched from a 240 on top to the 360 at the same time as my delid.


I am betting you would get better performance if you had the 3x120 rad after the CPU in the loop instead of the rear 120; that way if you ever have high CPU and GPU load at the same time you will have the coolant as cool as possible before entering the GPUs. I don't have experience with custom liquid loops, but I would think that logically the best configuration would be to have the pump go straight to the CPU, then the 360, then the first GPU, then the rear 120, then the second GPU, then the front 240. Obviously this would be a pain in the ass to actually hook up since it would require running a lot more tubing between the GPUs, but I feel like it would utilize the rear 120 and top 360 a lot more than they are currently. Then again I don't really know what I am talking about or how much heat each one of those radiators can actually dissipate (and how much the coolant temperature goes up after passing over 1 of the cards), so such a convoluted setup might be totally unecessary.

I think the reason we saw so many U2713HM sales recently was because the vendors were trying to clear out their revision A00 units to make way for the A01s; I have a feeling we are going to see the price stabilize around $650 at least for a short while.
The U2713H is apparently already out, but doesn't seem to be suited for anyone but professionals that NEED AdobeRGB color space and have it in every step of their workflow; it has some more inputs and a card reader, but costs a fair amount more for features most of us don't need.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Way ahead of ya on that count


Can you run Benchmarks with your Titans at 2560/1440 I want to see if it is better than my 680 TRI SLI scores.


----------



## Royraiden

What do you guys think of the Dell U2913WM?Nevermind, I just saw it isnt 1440p


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupholdr68*
> 
> returned my benq 3d monitor and upgraded to the ASUS PB278Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great decision.
> 
> hopefully this goofy pic gets me into the club LOL


Sorry mate cant add you to the club with that pic, its not goofy enough. Just Kidding, welcome to the club mate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> It's looking that way. I'm currently shopping for triple 27" monitor mounts. THey seem to range in price from expensive to expensive.


I'm in the same boat.

Are those the heatkiller blocks on the titans???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rucka315*
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 580 sli
> 
> Add me up please


You sir have been added to the list. Welcome to the club.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Can you run Benchmarks with your Titans at 2560/1440 I want to see if it is better than my 680 TRI SLI scores.


I stripped some services so the card detection is wrong but yeah.

Titans @ 1214 core 3184 memory.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I stripped some services so the card detection is wrong but yeah.
> 
> Titans @ 1214 core 3184 memory.


Nice,

I cant wait to put mine under water. That will be this weekends project.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Alright thanks to the awesome work Ramzinho has done with the graphs i can now show you GTX 680 1440P FPS numbers single Vs SLI FPS numbers
> 
> Due note that the single card numbers are done with a overclocked card and the SLI numbers are NOT as the cards would get way too hot with overclocks in SLI so was force to use stock clocks speeds in SLI
> 
> I might be able to fix this problem after i have replaced my case fans
> 
> Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB overclocked to 1180/6650 Mhz
> 
> Nvidia GTX 680 4GB Single.pdf 269k .pdf file
> 
> 
> Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB SLI stock clocks speeds
> 
> Nvidia GTX 680 4GB SLI.pdf 266k .pdf file
> 
> 
> Single Vs SLI FPS numbers compared
> 
> GTX 680 4GB Single Vs SLI.pdf 266k .pdf file
> 
> 
> The beast itself
> 
> 
> 
> Have been thinking if i should make a new thread about this?


I've to apologize. i must have been dead tired doing those. i just found out that the 2GB and the 4GB single card results were saved on the same file twice. so you don't have the 4GB Single card graph. i've redone it and sent you a pm

Sorry OCN for confusing you with the numbers. Now the graph makes way much more sense.


----------



## shilka

I am at fault also i sould have seen it as well so sory about that here the right numbers 2 GB Vs 4 GB




Note that the 4 GB card has lower overclock so thats why the numbers are a little lower for 4 GB


----------



## Rucka315

thank you


----------



## shilka

Its a bit strange that the 4 GB pulls ahead a few times despite the lower clock speed


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a bit strange that the 4 GB pulls ahead a few times despite the lower clock speed


In Sniper Elite V2 did you have supersampling enabled? That fps seems very low.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> In Sniper Elite V2 did you have supersampling enabled? That fps seems very low.


I cant recall sory

But i think that everything was maxed out so yes its probably with supersampling enabled


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I cant recall sory
> 
> But i think that everything was maxed out so yes its probably with supersampling enabled


I think you probably did, I seem to remember when I put it on max it ran at about 15 fps








I think it's the same as ubersampling in Witcher 2 where it renders it at 4x your resolution then downsamples it but I'm not sure.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I think you probably did, I seem to remember when I put it on max it ran at about 15 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the same as ubersampling in Witcher 2 where it renders it at 4x your resolution then downsamples it but I'm not sure.


As i said everything is cranked as high as it can go both to strees the card/cards and to show worst case

After i have replaced my case fans i am going to try and overclock both my cards and see how much i can get out of them

Alright everything is fixed now


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Picture of my Qnix QX2710, just got it in the mail today and it is GORGEOUS! Time to go play some games









http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/papasmurf6768/media/IMAG0853_zps1a83128d.jpg.html


----------



## Sunreeper

Is that gloss or matte?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Matte, I could've gotten glossy since the windows in my room are behind the monitor (as you can kind of see) but all my past monitors have been matte and I wasn't looking to change things up.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> Well can add another one to my list of considerations - besides the Dell u2713hm, ASUS PB278Q, and Samsung S27A850D - can add the Viewsonic VP2770 - just set the response time to advanced and I hear it performs as well as the ASUS but minus the PWM like the Dell. But it costs roughly the same as the Sammy.
> 
> Bah I can't decide, seems like the Dell gets the better and more frequent dells from the looks of it as well.


Don't let the PWM of the Asus monitor stop you from buying it. Very few people can even notice it at all, including myself.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Don't let the PWM of the Asus monitor stop you from buying it. Very few people can even notice it at all, including myself.


I second this i have the Asus PB278Q as well no problems here


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Matte, I could've gotten glossy since the windows in my room are behind the monitor (as you can kind of see) but all my past monitors have been matte and I wasn't looking to change things up.


Thanks I'm trying to decide whether to go matte or not. I had an old monitor and the matte coating was horrendous it really stopped me from enjoying it. Now I've recently switched to a 27 IPS panel that's glossy and I can't if it'll look out of place if I get one of these matte pls panels beside a glossy IPS one


----------



## ski-bum

I also love the matt finish on this Asus PB278Q. No grainy affect at all.
Not totally sure but have read that PLS panels have a quicker response time and are brighter than IPS panels.
The stand on this monitor is also top notch, unlike every Korean monitor I've seen.

btw. I have 0 backlight bleeding and 0 dead or stuck pixels, so don't know what people are talking about when they say quality control with these are bad.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I also love the matt finish on this Asus PB278Q. No grainy affect at all.
> Not totally sure but have read that PLS panels have a quicker response time and are brighter than IPS panels.
> The stand on this monitor is also top notch, unlike every Korean monitor I've seen.
> 
> btw. I have 0 backlight bleeding and 0 dead or stuck pixels, so don't know what people are talking about when they say quality control with these are bad.


Mine got dirt or dust stuck on the panel


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Mine got dirt or dust stuck on the panel


That's not the factories fault.
Did you try washing it?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> That's not the factories fault.
> Did you try washing it?


Its ON the panel not on the outside only way to get rid of it is to take the whole monitor apart


----------



## Royraiden

If one of you guys knows if one of these monitors is on sale let me know.Im considering the Asus PB278Q and the Dell U2713HM .


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its ON the panel not on the outside only way to get rid of it is to take the whole monitor apart


What looks like dirt "under" the screen could very well be a dead pixel; it can look like a speck of dust (especially with pixels this small).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> What looks like dirt "under" the screen could very well be a dead pixel; it can look like a speck of dust (especially with pixels this small).





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm, my first panel had a dot that looked almost like that (although maybe a little darker) and I am pretty sure it was a dead pixel; your dot doesn't appear to be isolated to 1 single pixel so it might not be, but it is kind of hard to tell from the images (I think they might be picking up some of the AG coating).


----------



## shilka

Its one dot and i have had it for so long i dont even see it anymore


----------



## MKHunt

I'm going to need a bigger desk.


----------



## Sunreeper

Or you could just give a monitor to me


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to need a bigger desk.


You need one more Asus PB278Q


----------



## _REAPER_

that is alot of monitor.


----------



## BahamutZer0

you can never have to much monitor


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> you can never have to much monitor


You can if it is this kind of monitor:


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Picture of my Qnix QX2710, just got it in the mail today and it is GORGEOUS! Time to go play some games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/papasmurf6768/media/IMAG0853_zps1a83128d.jpg.html


You have been added to the list sir.


----------



## s1rrah

Just another FYI ... the relatively new LG 1440p IPS display has been reported by multiple users to hit 99+ hz. It's a bit more spendy than the Koreans but at least it seems LG is picking up on the overclocking market (not many name brands seem too concerned). Supposedly, the rest of the monitors performance is equally impressive.

Here's one link: http://www.gadgetreview.com/2013/03/lg-27ea83-d-27-inch-colorprime-ips-led-wqhd-monitor-review.html

And some more general discussion at 120hz.net: http://www2.120hz.net/showthread.php?1706-Not-Quite-120hz-The-LG-27EA83-D

My local Micro Center carries them so I'll most likely be testing one here in the next few weeks.


----------



## BahamutZer0

That LG also offers picture in picture to use two machines at the same time on the same screen as long as you are connecting at least 1 screen in via Display port. and they even include that cable with it....

so tempting for those days when I need to have my server gui up.

[edit] spelling


----------



## Anoxy

So I have a mini-itx build that can only fit one card. Think it's worth it to return my $500 7970 and jump up twice the price to a GTX 690?

first world problems etc. etc.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> LG 27EA83-D
> 
> Here's one link: http://www.gadgetreview.com/2013/03/lg-27ea83-d-27-inch-colorprime-ips-led-wqhd-monitor-review.html


The non R version is wide gamut=inaccurate and over saturated colors except when used in color managed applications like photoshop and light room. There are many errors in the gadget review too.

Playerwares used the SMT Tool and measured 37ms on the 27EA83, meaning it has twice as much input lag as most other 2560x1440 monitors and 4x more than the VP2770. Multi-input 2560x1440 monitors typically drop frames when overclocked.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So I have a mini-itx build that can only fit one card. Think it's worth it to return my $500 7970 and jump up twice the price to a GTX 690?
> 
> first world problems etc. etc.


I don't think swapping a single GPU card for a dual GPU card is a very good idea right now, especially considering you already have a current gen high end card. You would be better off waiting for next gen high end single GPU cards to come out.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I don't think swapping a single GPU card for a dual GPU card is a very good idea right now, especially considering you already have a current gen high end card. You would be better off waiting for next gen high end single GPU cards to come out.


THis +1, especially since there are rumors of the 700 series rearing its head in as soon as 35 days.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> In order from best to worst in terms of all around performance:
> 
> Viewsonic VP2770>Dell U2713HM=Asus PB278Q>Samsung S27A850D>U2713H
> 
> It should be noted that most of these monitors have obvious flaws. Most monitors have back-light bleeding issues
> 
> VP2770
> -A few people have reported seeing eraser marks on the display which are visible when it is turned off and with black screens
> ? Viewsonic is an insanely unpopular brand, not enough people have these to get an idea of how common back-light bleeding and other issues are
> 
> U2713HM
> -back-light bleeding
> -burn-in (using the LCD conditioning program included can get rid of it temporarily)
> -matte coating cross hatching issues (google U2713HM cross hatching)
> 
> PB278Q
> -back-light bleeding
> -LED PWM Dimming (google this, LED PWM Dimming only bothers some people)
> 
> S27A850D
> -back-light bleeding
> -out of the box color accuracy is not as good as the others
> -drops frames (I know of 4 which drop frames, including mine, not sure if this is a wide spread issue)
> 
> U2713H
> -out of the box color accuracy is nowhere near as good as the others
> -strong green tint
> -Wide Gamut (oversaturated and inaccurate colors)
> -Colors are only changeable in the Custom Color mode which does not covers the sRGB color space
> -High input lag (at least twice as high as most other 1440p monitors) except when using the Game mode which doesn't have good colors
> -Obvious ghosting issues


And what about the Samsung S27B970D???


----------



## Devnant

Count me in to join the club! Got a Viewsonic VP2770-LED and I'm loving it!

Here are some pics






PS: that HDTV on the background will be moved elsewhere when I have the time.


----------



## MKHunt

Well, Amazon is sending me another PB278Q and getting this one back. I noticed some ugly light bleed along the top. When I touched it, the panel physically moved back and forth within the case. Time to play the panel lottery again. Luckily they pay for shipping both ways.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> And what about the Samsung S27B970D???


It's about as fast as the PB278Q (meaning it is one of the slowest) and edge to edge glass=super reflective and grayish blacks


----------



## Anoxy

It seems like the Viewsonic panels are much better than the Dell and Asus versions in terms of light bleed/IPS glow. If I were to buy again, I think I'd go that route.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> It seems like the Viewsonic panels are much better than the Dell and Asus versions in terms of light bleed/IPS glow. If I were to buy again, I think I'd go that route.


I've watched the Viewsonic VP2770 thread and that panel isn't problem free as much as any other panel IMO. Just not enough owners to do a real comparison. Users with back light bleed *HERE* and bright dots *HERE* on OCN from a handful of owners paint the picture, no one is going to get a 100% perfect panel and some might have to try more than once in the 'monitor lottery' to obtain one that's satisfactory or above, no matter how much you pay.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Every 1440p 27" IPS is the same panel made by LG. Every 1440p 27" PLS is the same panel made by samsung.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Every 1440p 27" IPS is the same panel made by LG. Every 1440p 27" PLS is the same panel made by samsung.


Source on this?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Count me in to join the club! Got a Viewsonic VP2770-LED and I'm loving it!
> 
> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: that HDTV on the background will be moved elsewhere when I have the time.


You have been added to list my friend. Do you mind sharing what GPU(s) are you running so that I can add that to the list.

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## BahamutZer0

The verdict for me is starting to lean towards the ViewSonic VP2770-LED or the LG 27EA83-D

Both look nice - the bonus software features of the lg like the dual input in a split screen or software screen splitting for the apps make it tempting but I don't know if they are worth the extra $100.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> You have been added to list my friend. Do you mind sharing what GPU(s) are you running so that I can add that to the list.
> 
> Thanks:thumb:


GTX TITAN









Thanks!


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> LG 27EA83-D


The LG is wide gamut=over saturated and inaccurate colors except when used in color managed applications and it has double the input lag (37ms vs 14-18ms) of most other 1440p monitors and 4x more than the Viewsonic. No one has reviewed the sRGB version, the 27EA83R.


----------



## MKHunt

Well, with worth you just need to ask yourself:

-What will the primary use be?
-Am I more likely to connect multiple sources or just use multiple screens?

Sadly no brand has better QC than the other since all the panels pretty much come from 2 mfgs (LG and Samsung). In all the reviews I've read, the only up the Viewsonic _seems_ (I say seems because data on this is all over the place with all the monitors) to have is input lag, which honestly isn't a big deal unless you play twitch shooters... in which case the best option is a direct-drive screen or CRT. You would also have to have some serious GPU beef to run things fast enough for the average 1 frame on input lag to matter. TO put it into perspective, no screen I've seen in this club has more than ~1-1.2 frames input lag, so your input always shows on the second frame anyway. Similarly, with the multiple inputs, you should evaluate the likelihood of you ever using it that way. I use my PB278Qs for photo editing and they have this nifty feature where the screen can display 1:1 print size. Have I ever used it? Nope. Extra features can be nice, but there comes a point where it's like having a coax antenna connection on your 4k tv.

This forum is a lot of talk and a lot of theory where people call relatively small differences game-changers. The reality of it is that no matter which screen you get, coming from a 25" 1080p you're going to love it. No matter your decision though, be sure to get it from a retailer with a good return policy. I'm exchanging my 2nd PB278Q since the panel is a bit loose and has some light bleed at the top and Amazon is not only paying shipping on the return, but upgraded the replacement shipping to next-day air for no cost and is cross-shipping the replacement. That's the kind of returns service you really need with a 1440p display since you're really relying on Samsung/LG's factory QA.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> GTX TITAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you your setup has been updated.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Source on this?


LG is the only manufacturer to independently develop an IPS technology panel; therefore, any other manufacturer selling/marketing their monitor as an IPS monitor, necessarily must be using an LG tech panel.

Samsung is the only manufacturer to independently develop a PLS technology panel; therefore... (you get the idea).

IPS is a proprietary tech design of LG, although others license the tech.

PLS is a proprietary tech design of Samsung, although others license the tech.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Hey guys, quick question. I've had my Monoprice 1440p monitor now for a few weeks and loving it. Can I be admited to the club, with proper approval, of course?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question. I've had my Monoprice 1440p monitor now for a few weeks and loving it. Can I be admited to the club, with proper approval, of course?


You just need to take a screenshot with the control panel showning you are in 1440P or a photo of the monitor itself both with a note of your name and you are in


----------



## Spin Cykle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You just need to take a screenshot with the control panel showning you are in 1440P or a photo of the monitor itself both with a note of your name and you are in


Thanks!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question. I've had my Monoprice 1440p monitor now for a few weeks and loving it. Can I be admited to the club, with proper approval, of course?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You just need to take a screenshot with the control panel showning you are in 1440P or a photo of the monitor itself both with a note of your name and you are in


This ^^^, if you look at the first page of the thread you can see what kind of picture I need to add you to the list.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Hamy144

Latest 1440p Gameplay is up! set quality as original for 1440p.


----------



## djriful

Need to update mine to GTX TITAN.


----------



## Anoxy

In most of the comparisons I've read the GTX 690 seems to beat the Titan handily, yet they are the same price. Why do so many people choose Titans?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> In most of the comparisons I've read the GTX 690 seems to beat the Titan handily, yet they are the same price. Why do so many people choose Titans?


Titans are better at higher resolutions, it's a single GPU card and has way way better compute performance. The fact that it's a single GPU card is the biggest factor.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> In most of the comparisons I've read the GTX 690 seems to beat the Titan handily, yet they are the same price. Why do so many people choose Titans?


Because a titans a single GPU card so its not subject to a lot of problems found with a multi GPU setup. The gtx 690 may have frame metering technology built in but there is still stutter and in many cases people who had a gtx 690 that switched to a titan claimed that the titan was much smoother even though it got less fps. The titan also only comes with 2gb of vram which is nothing in 1440p it isn't future proof at all and so some people want a future proofed GPU that could last them some time. Others may require a lot of GPU power which they can get by getting another titan later making it faster than anything on the market.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Titans are better at higher resolutions, it's a single GPU card and has way way better compute performance. The fact that it's a single GPU card is the biggest factor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Because a titans a single GPU card so its not subject to a lot of problems found with a multi GPU setup. The gtx 690 may have frame metering technology built in but there is still stutter and in many cases people who had a gtx 690 that switched to a titan claimed that the titan was much smoother even though it got less fps. The titan also only comes with 2gb of vram which is nothing in 1440p it isn't future proof at all and so some people want a future proofed GPU that could last them some time. Others may require a lot of GPU power which they can get by getting another titan later making it faster than anything on the market.


Thank you.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Thank you.


No problem


----------



## revro

in my eastern europe country gtx titan 6gb goes for 915eur while 680 4 gb costs from 512eur to 600eur. so in context of 30-50% extra fps power, titan actually does the math

i know its crazy money but i am definitely going into gtx titan should 7xx series be released end of may/june and we know that 780 is not close enough for titan or to feed 1600p. 690 would be cpu bottlenecked by my [email protected] but i believe titan should not, especially on 1600p since its a single gpu card

best
revro


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> in my eastern europe country gtx titan 6gb goes for 915eur while 680 4 gb costs from 512eur to 600eur. so in context of 30-50% extra fps power, titan actually does the math
> 
> i know its crazy money but i am definitely going into gtx titan should 7xx series be released end of may/june and we know that 780 is not close enough for titan or to feed 1600p. 690 would be cpu bottlenecked by my [email protected] but i believe titan should not, especially on 1600p since its a single gpu card
> 
> best
> revro


You should get a newer CPU before getting a $1000 video card. I am pretty certain you WILL be CPU bottlenecked with a Titan.Your CPU is FIVE years old, which is a lifetime for computer hardware. Shelling out a grand for a GPU when you have a 5 year old CPU is not a good decision. You would be better off getting a new CPU and then holding off on the GPU.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> You should get a newer CPU before getting a $1000 video card. I am pretty certain you WILL be CPU bottlenecked with a Titan.Your CPU is FIVE years old, which is a lifetime for computer hardware. Shelling out a grand for a GPU when you have a 5 year old CPU is not a good decision. You would be better off getting a new CPU and then holding off on the GPU.


Agreed. I wouldn't want to run a Titan with any CPU under a i5 2500K/FX 6300.


----------



## Arizonian

The arguments / debates over multiple GPU, dual GPU vs single GPU preferences is mostly based on user subjectivity.

Future proof on OCN is rare because we change GPU's almost every to every other series and any new gen flagship GPU purchased is going to last two years. I can see this being important to those who do keep their cards 3 yrs or more.

Looks like in a few months the field changes again......*SOURCE*.

Pure speculation when the 780 5GB (flagship) aka Titan LE launches at $500-600 per card for 30% more performance over a 680, _yet to be seen but believable_.

Right now with one GTX 690 I cannot play Crysis 3 maxed settings and keep 60+ FPS. Since I know the GTX 690 is a bit faster I know the Titan isn't able to either. I have a feeling the 780's with that extra 30% might be the extra 'umph' needed to play Crysis 3 maxed at 1440p.

_Naturally AMD fans can look forward to a pair of 8970's which I'm sure will meet this level of performance or very close to it._

*IF* true, @ 1400p Crysis 3 choices - 780 SLI for $1000-$1200 played maxed settings OR one Titan $1000 medium settings. Titan will yield better frame times at medium setting or you can have some stutter here or there at maxed settings with a SLI 780 set up for similar or equal value.

*User preference apply because there's no wrong answer and opinions will vary.*

Edit: Spelling correction.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Agreed. I wouldn't want to run a Titan with any CPU under a i5 2500K/FX 6300.


Dunno, the Q9550 is still faster than the FX 6300 clock for clock, but.... it's old cpu without the new AVX or FMA instructions. Still better than Phenom II, but not much.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Agreed. I wouldn't want to run a Titan with any CPU under a i5 2500K/FX 6300.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, the Q9550 is still faster than the FX 6300 clock for clock, but.... it's old cpu without the new AVX or FMA instructions. Still better than Phenom II, but not much.
Click to expand...

Most 6300 chips can easily hit 4.5GHz+, at those speeds it's a very good gaming CPU. Running a Titan and a 6300 would still be kind of a crime though


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Titans are better at higher resolutions, it's a single GPU card and has way way better compute performance. The fact that it's a single GPU card is the biggest factor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Because a titans a single GPU card so its not subject to *a lot of problems found with a multi GPU setup*. The gtx 690 may have frame metering technology built in but there is still stutter and in many cases people who had a gtx 690 that switched to a titan claimed that the titan was much smoother even though it got less fps. The titan also only comes with 2gb of vram which is nothing in 1440p it isn't future proof at all and so some people want a future proofed GPU that could last them some time. Others may require a lot of GPU power which they can get by getting another titan later making it faster than anything on the market.


Great info, thanks. One more question though. What kinds of problems are typical of a multi GPU set-up?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Great info, thanks. One more question though. What kinds of problems are typical of a multi GPU set-up?


Frame times aren't as good when running multi GPU setups, meaning less smooth gameplay. Also, not all games support SLI, such as indie games or games on release. Finally, not all games are optimised for SLI, BF3, Crysis 3 etc are all examples of games which run really well. With these games you get nearly 2x the performance when using two cards, some games however you will get 1.5x the framerate or sometimes even less.
Non gameplay drawbacks are higher power consumption, more heat, more space taken up etc.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The arguments / debates over multiple GPU, dual GPU vs single GPU preferences is mostly based on user subjectivity.
> 
> Future proof on OCN is rare because we change GPU's almost every to every other series and any new gen flagship GPU purchased is going to last two years. I can see this being important to those who do keep their cards 3 yrs or more.
> 
> Looks like in a few months the field changes again......*SOURCE*.
> 
> Pure speculation when the 780 5GB (flagship) aka Titan LE launches at $500-600 per card for 30% more performance over a 680, _yet to be seen but believable_.
> 
> Right now with one GTX 690 I cannot play Crysis 3 maxed settings and keep 60+ FPS. Since I know the GTX 690 is a bit faster I know the Titan isn't able to either. I have a feeling the 780's with that extra 30% might be the extra 'umph' needed to play Crysis 3 maxed at 1440p.
> 
> _Naturally AMD fans can look forward to a pair of 8970's which I'm sure will meet this level of performance or very close to it._
> 
> *IF* true, @ 1400p Crysis 3 choices - 780 SLI for $1000-$1200 played maxed settings OR one Titan $1000 medium settings. Titan will yield better frame times at medium setting or you can have some stutter here or there at maxed settings with a SLI 780 set up for similar or equal value.
> 
> *User preference apply because there's no wrong answer and opinions will vary.*
> 
> Edit: Spelling correction.


When i had my GTX690 at stock clocks i ran crysis 3 at max settings with 4x SMAA and Anisotropic filtering at 4x and was getting 65-80fps during gameplay and on some cutscenes it would dip down to 40fps, i was perfectly happy with the 690 but seeing how it lacked vram for future games ive upgraded to a single titan (grabbing a second one in a couple weeks) and that's going to hold me till maxwell.

As far as the GTX780 goes i guarantee its not going to have 5gbs vram, probably more like 3gbs maybe 4.

by the way you can update my videocard on the list please!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Because a titans a single GPU card so its not subject to a lot of problems found with a multi GPU setup. The gtx 690 may have frame metering technology built in but there is still stutter and in many cases people who had a gtx 690 that switched to a titan claimed that the titan was much smoother even though it got less fps. The *titan also only comes with 2gb of vram which is nothing in 1440p* it isn't future proof at all and so some people want a future proofed GPU that could last them some time. Others may require a lot of GPU power which they can get by getting another titan later making it faster than anything on the market.


I assume you meant the 690









Got a quick question for you guys, going to be selling one of my now shelved gtx 670 ftws and using the one 670 in my sig rig for the time being. I have the ability to get the Titan and put it under water, how far off do you suspect the 7xx series cards to be from here or even a less powerful Titan variant? I don't want to drop 1k even if its a luxury card regardless of my budget since it could be knocked down a peg within half a year potentially?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I assume you meant the 690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a quick question for you guys, going to be selling one of my now shelved gtx 670 ftws and using the one 670 in my sig rig for the time being. I have the ability to get the Titan and put it under water, how far off do you suspect the 7xx series cards to be from here or even a less powerful Titan variant? I don't want to drop 1k even if its a luxury card regardless of my budget since it could be knocked down a peg within half a year potentially?


So far the rumor is the 780 is going to be a lower binned titan gk110 chip called the "titan le" at the moment, so it will me 15-20% slower according to rumored specs


----------



## lacrossewacker

Auria 27inch EQ2676W from Microcenter. Bought for $320 on clearance, usual price is $400.
Driven by my GTX 670 FTW


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Need to update mine to GTX TITAN.


Updated sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> When i had my GTX690 at stock clocks i ran crysis 3 at max settings with 4x SMAA and Anisotropic filtering at 4x and was getting 65-80fps during gameplay and on some cutscenes it would dip down to 40fps, i was perfectly happy with the 690 but seeing how it lacked vram for future games ive upgraded to a single titan (grabbing a second one in a couple weeks) and that's going to hold me till maxwell.
> 
> As far as the GTX780 goes i guarantee its not going to have 5gbs vram, probably more like 3gbs maybe 4.
> 
> by the way you can update my videocard on the list please!


Video card has been updated. 8 Titans on the list, I know there are more out there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Auria 27inch EQ2676W from Microcenter. Bought for $320 on clearance, usual price is $400.
> Driven by my GTX 670 FTW
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club mate, great choice. Micro Center FTW specially the clearance section.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Frame times aren't as good when running multi GPU setups, meaning less smooth gameplay. Also, not all games support SLI, such as indie games or games on release. Finally, not all games are optimised for SLI, BF3, Crysis 3 etc are all examples of games which run really well. With these games you get nearly 2x the performance when using two cards, some games however you will get 1.5x the framerate or sometimes even less.
> Non gameplay drawbacks are higher power consumption, more heat, more space taken up etc.


Also some games won't even run when crossfire/sli is enabled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I assume you meant the 690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a quick question for you guys, going to be selling one of my now shelved gtx 670 ftws and using the one 670 in my sig rig for the time being. I have the ability to get the Titan and put it under water, how far off do you suspect the 7xx series cards to be from here or even a less powerful Titan variant? I don't want to drop 1k even if its a luxury card regardless of my budget since it could be knocked down a peg within half a year potentially?


Yupp meant 690 lol


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Updated sir.
> Video card has been updated. 8 Titans on the list, I know there are more out there.
> Welcome to the club mate, great choice. Micro Center FTW specially the clearance section.


Thanks! They had motherboards there in clearance for about $100 cheaper than newegg! Almost bought one...but then I saw the auria


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Thanks! They had motherboards there in clearance for about $100 cheaper than newegg! Almost bought one...but then I saw the auria


Microcenter does have very good in store deals, especially with CPUs. I picked up my 2500k there for 180 bucks (plus tax) when it was selling EVERYWHERE for $220+. They always run a deal like this with the current gen intel CPUs to get people to buy other things (like mobos, which they usually run combo deals with that stack on top of this).

However, their prices for other things like GPUs, coolers, fans, etc. are basically full MSRP.

It is really need to walk into a real store and see every kind of all in one water cooler in one isle; it is like Newegg in physical form (with higher prices).

They also tend to have a fair number of cases in store, so you can check out how big they actually are and how much of a pain they are to work in.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Agreed. I wouldn't want to run a Titan with any CPU under a i5 2500K/FX 6300.


I AGREE with the above statement why dont you get a 680 and a new cpu? Where are you located in Eastern Europe?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Microcenter does have very good in store deals, especially with CPUs. I picked up my 2500k there for 180 bucks (plus tax) when it was selling EVERYWHERE for $220+. They always run a deal like this with the current gen intel CPUs to get people to buy other things (like mobos, which they usually run combo deals with that stack on top of this).
> 
> However, their prices for other things like GPUs, coolers, fans, etc. are basically full MSRP.
> 
> It is really need to walk into a real store and see every kind of all in one water cooler in one isle; it is like Newegg in physical form (with higher prices).
> 
> They also tend to have a fair number of cases in store, so you can check out how big they actually are and how much of a pain they are to work in.


Depending if you can get a hold of a manager or a good customer support rep in store they will price match to Amazon. On things like monitors they do price match to Best Buy no questions asked. What I really love about them is if I buy something from them and it goes bad, I can take it back to the store, and I dont have to argue to return something even if its in a bad condition and is missing stuff.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Because a titans a single GPU card so its not subject to a lot of problems found with a multi GPU setup. The gtx 690 may have frame metering technology built in but there is still stutter and in many cases people who had a gtx 690 that switched to a titan claimed that the titan was much smoother even though it got less fps. The titan also only comes with 2gb of vram which is nothing in 1440p it isn't future proof at all and so some people want a future proofed GPU that could last them some time. Others may require a lot of GPU power which they can get by getting another titan later making it faster than anything on the market.


Without mentioning two GTX TITANs on SLI will scale much better than GTX 690 QUAD-SLI (driver support almost non existant), and give you higher minimum framerates and a much better overall experience in most games. Check:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-titan-performance-review,3442-9.html

And:
http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4031/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-3-way4-way-sli-review-incl-5760x1080-and-frametimes


----------



## FlyingSolo

Do you guys think with 2 evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb card and 3 1440p monitors i can max the latest games without AA. It doesn't have to be 60FPS as long as i can get around 40FPS that would be ok for me


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Do you guys think with 2 evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb card and 3 1440p monitors i can max the latest games without AA. It doesn't have to be 60FPS as long as i can get around 40FPS that would be ok for me


From what I played on my 2x2gb 670s and 3x1440p you're not going to have ultra comfortable frames with all settings on high despite the lack of AA. It depends on the game, Dishonored played fine but is ugly, GW2 was around 50-70fps on max with normal sampling, and Borderlands 2 was acceptable with a few things turned down, namely physx.

Descadent can tell you more since he still has his three crossover 27Qs and games on them but I don't believe he maxs out settings either with 4gb 670s.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Do you guys think with *2 evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb* card and *3 1440p monitors* i can *max the latest games without AA*. It doesn't have to be 60FPS as long as i can get around *40FPS* that would be ok for me


should be perfectly fine in general.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> From what I played on my 2x2gb 670s and 3x1440p you're not going to have ultra comfortable frames with all settings on high despite the lack of AA. It depends on the game, Dishonored played fine but is ugly, GW2 was around 50-70fps on max with normal sampling, and Borderlands 2 was acceptable with a few things turned down, namely physx.
> 
> Descadent can tell you more since he still has his three crossover 27Qs and games on them but I don't believe he maxs out settings either with 4gb 670s.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> should be perfectly fine in general.


Thanks guy's. Azefore any reason why you sold your other 2 monitors. Am just thinking if i should just use one monitor for gaming or should i just buy my 3rd monitor for surround gaming. It looks good in videos that i have seen in youtube and pics on the forums. But not sure if i would like it once i get the 3rd monitor and second card


----------



## revro

i am kind of happy with single 1440p lcd, i have also 1080 for work, i am working from home office







but i will sell 1440p and buy 1600p, didnt knew u3014 was soon to be released and so i bought u2713hm. will go either for 670/680 4gb or 780 or titan. i have the money, its just i am uncle scrooge. but hey to build the treasure wault also costs something









how can you guys put so many lcds on table? i have 1440p and 1080p and thats on uber mega giga large 75+yo ancient wooden table of my grandpa, and its full xD

best
revro


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Joined the site just to post in this forum









Ordered this earlier today http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140886763636?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Not dispatched as yet, will be running it with a 560Ti for a couple of weeks, then a GTX 670 FTW


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> Joined the site just to post in this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered this earlier today http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140886763636?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Not dispatched as yet, will be running it with a 560Ti for a couple of weeks, then a GTX 670 FTW


Welcome to OCN then


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks guy's. Azefore any reason why you sold your other 2 monitors. Am just thinking if i should just use one monitor for gaming or should i just buy my 3rd monitor for surround gaming. It looks good in videos that i have seen in youtube and pics on the forums. But not sure if i would like it once i get the 3rd monitor and second card


I bought the extra two to try out what it was like, I found it great for desktop usage (had it in portrait setup for 90% of the time) but gaming was a mixed bag for myself. I found landscape orientation just, obnoxious isn't the word but, too much in anything but driving games. Vertical was fine as I believed it would be, however the performance hit and bezel gaps (even with debezelment, wasn't going to throw money at it to make it serviceable) pushed me away. If I were to consider a three monitor setup again it would be with 1080p screens and then I would probably look at 5 in portrait for price and a good aspect ratio. For now I find one 1440p with a side vertical 1080p just right for the time being.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I bought the extra two to try out what it was like, I found it great for desktop usage (had it in portrait setup for 90% of the time) but gaming was a mixed bag for myself. I found landscape orientation just, obnoxious isn't the word but, too much in anything but driving games. Vertical was fine as I believed it would be, however the performance hit and bezel gaps (even with debezelment, wasn't going to throw money at it to make it serviceable) pushed me away. If I were to consider a three monitor setup again it would be with 1080p screens and then I would probably look at 5 in portrait for price and a good aspect ratio. For now I find one 1440p with a side vertical 1080p just right for the time being.


Thanks. I was thinking about the bezel as well. But i wont take the risk of taking them off just in case i mess things up. I was also thinking about selling one of my dell u2713hm and keep the other one and get 3 1080p thin bezel monitors but not sure which ones to go for. If you know any good 1080p monitors with thin bezel and are good monitors let me know thanks


----------



## MKHunt

I have, at the foot of my bed, three empty PB278Q boxes. (because of Amazon's Advanced RMA where they send a replacement first)

If I had room on my desk for all three, it would be soooooo easy to just complete the trifecta.....


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I have, at the foot of my bed, three empty PB278Q boxes. (because of Amazon's Advanced RMA where they send a replacement first)
> 
> If I had room on my desk for all three, it would be soooooo easy to just complete the trifecta.....


I could barely fit 2 U2713HMs on my desk in landscape mode, and in portrait mode they were too damn tall. 3 27 inch panels would be total overload for me.


----------



## Qu1ckset

I hated eyefinity , i had 3x 23" 1080p monitors in landscape was good for multitasking on the desktop but gaming sucked, if fps didnt blue screen, the fisheye effect and overly big view angle mad it horrible anyways! , Guildwars 2 and SWTOR was ok in eyefinity along with some racers, but overall id rather stick to a higher rez single screen!

if some nice debezzled then bordered 1440p panels came about id be interested in trying out portrait surround as long as the issues with screen tearing and etc are fixed..


----------



## Baasha

The OP needs to be updated!









I upgraded from 4x GTX-680 Classified to 4x GTX-Titan SC.

Also, there are two others on this forum that I can remember, Mike211 and DonPablo83(?), who also have 3x Dell U3011. Mike211 also has 4x GTX-Titan while DonPablo83 I think has 3x GTX-Titans. Not sure why they haven't posted in this thread(?).

Anyway, finally good to see others with 3x 30" monitor setup!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks. I was thinking about the bezel as well. But i wont take the risk of taking them off just in case i mess things up. I was also thinking about selling one of my dell u2713hm and keep the other one and get 3 1080p thin bezel monitors but not sure which ones to go for. If you know any good 1080p monitors with thin bezel and are good monitors let me know thanks


I'm always eyeing the new ultra think bezel ones, some of the ones in mind:

Acer H236HL

A couple by ASUS and one or two by Dell, it's hard to link all of them but they're there, the Acer is most tempting to me but I'll wait for quite a few more reviews. Seems like most of them forgo VESA mounting which is a big deal breaker for me in a lot of cases.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I don't understand why there isn't a monitor designed for a multi portrait mode setup (i.e. thin top and bottom bezels). 3 panels in landscape mode is far less useful IMO than 3 in portrait mode, which gives a usable aspect ratio and a giant screen.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I could barely fit 2 U2713HMs on my desk in landscape mode, and in portrait mode they were too damn tall. 3 27 inch panels would be total overload for me.


Yeah I don't think I could do this. Unless I was standing up it would feel awkward.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah I don't think I could do this. Unless I was standing up it would feel awkward.


what keyboard is that?


----------



## Anoxy

Ducky Shine 2 tenkeyless


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ducky Shine 2 tenkeyless


i think im going to replace my KBT race for that !


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'm always eyeing the new ultra think bezel ones, some of the ones in mind:
> 
> Acer H236HL
> 
> A couple by ASUS and one or two by Dell, it's hard to link all of them but they're there, the Acer is most tempting to me but I'll wait for quite a few more reviews. Seems like most of them forgo VESA mounting which is a big deal breaker for me in a lot of cases.


Thanks will look in to this


----------



## _REAPER_

I am OK with only one 1440P monitor... my brain cannot keep up with more than one LOL


----------



## BahamutZer0

Has anyone seen any deals on the ViewSonic VP2770-LED? I know the Dell and Asus sit on amazon for roughly $650 and often times go on sale but I don't ever see the ViewSonic on sale which sits on average $100 higher than the other 2.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> Has anyone seen any deals on the ViewSonic VP2770-LED? I know the Dell and Asus sit on amazon for roughly $650 and often times go on sale but I don't ever see the ViewSonic on sale which sits on average $100 higher than the other 2.


its been on sale twice since i have been paying attention (~3 months)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1377151/viewsonic-vp2770-led-27-1440p-monitor-638


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone have issues with their secondary monitors not going black during gaming? I think its due to it being a diff resolution than the main 1440p monitor. Would love for the secondary monitor to go black when gaming like it used to when all my monitors were 1080p,


----------



## BahamutZer0

When I had dual monitors I always preffered my second screen to be on while gaming - helps for looking things up, chatting, etc during down times


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah I don't think I could do this. Unless I was standing up it would feel awkward.


Red tint green tint blue tint! In order!


----------



## wholeeo

I like to be completely immersed when gaming. The monitor to the side is a distraction for me so what I've been doing since having this issue is just manually turning off the secondary monitor.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone have issues with their secondary monitors not going black during gaming? I think its due to it being a diff resolution than the main 1440p monitor. Would love for the secondary monitor to go black when gaming like it used to when all my monitors were 1080p,


Yeah. My secondary monitor never goes black. Because of that, I usually just use Steam at full screen on that monitor.







I haven't done any research into it so I'm not sure why.


----------



## FlyingSolo

My second monitor does to go black. I just manually turn it off


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> When I had dual monitors I always preffered my second screen to be on while gaming - helps for looking things up, chatting, etc during down times


You're able to use your second monitor with a fullscreen game running on the other one? Are you a wizard? or do you play windowed?


----------



## BahamutZer0

yes to both. well it depends on the game - some I run full screen windowed others I still in full screen but just alt-tab out to the other window - just make sure I am paused or in a safe area. but at no time did my second screen go dark.


----------



## Anoxy

Ah okay. I was hoping you found a way to use the second monitor with a fullscreen game going without having to alt+tab. I usually play with a controller so using the mouse wouldn't be an issue for me...wish it was possible.


----------



## GiggedyGoo

My Shimian has been dispatched, never been so excited for a monitor before


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> My Shimian has been dispatched, never been so excited for a monitor before


Glad to know its on its way. Be prepared to be blown away.


----------



## BahamutZer0

the Dell Ultrasharp U2713HM is on sale for $584.99 with coupon code - 0Q0C74SWNZC42$ - today only

Link

as tempting as that price is... I want me a Viewsonic VP2770-LED







or Maybe the Asus


----------



## MKHunt

My i1 Display Pro came in today and I used it to calibrate my PB278Qs. Sweet jesus is it good.


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> My i1 Display Pro came in today and I used it to calibrate my PB278Qs. Sweet jesus is it good.


Nice monitor choice. I have the PB278Q also.









How much of a difference did it make? Just something you have to see for yourself?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> Nice monitor choice. I have the PB278Q also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much of a difference did it make? Just something you have to see for yourself?


Night and day. Having two PBs really exposed just how different each panel can be. Brightness settings (which you would think are universal since it's a set-scale PWM) require different settings on each screen as does contrast and even hue. The i1 is also cool because it can, through software, adjust the settings in the OSD on these screens.

The cost wasn't so much a factor when I realized I had ~$1300 in displays on my desk and am likely to add a third within the next few months.

The best part about it was that out of the box, each screen had a different tinting. My first panel had a yellowish tint with all settings at default, and the second was reddish. I'd adjust the gains and offsets, then realize that adjusting one or the other then threw off what had been a balance and it went on and on forever, Since I am OCD, this problem most likely will not affect other users. But for $1300, I demand that the colors on each screen be identical. And now they are.









ETA: This second monitor, in addition to no dead/stuck pixels and zero light bleed, is an exceptional example of the PB series! That contrast ratio is pretty freakin' fantastic for a non-MVA panel.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> My Shimian has been dispatched, never been so excited for a monitor before


You will love it, got Shimian qlite 1440P. It's a thing of beauty, gaming @ 1440p is a big step up from 1080p.

Hopefully you get a decent screen with no dead pixels


----------



## Manishmanny

My monitor has this....thing.

Its a crossover blade and it was working fine for the first month. now it has this.

can anyone think of a fix? Do i have to return it?



Its 2 long bars of red. half of it diss appears when i put dark on it.


----------



## BahamutZer0

It looks like an issue in the lcd pannel. It is something you would have to see if they would even honor a repair for.

EDIT - can't be cracked - it is to straight of an issue. mabye something causing a column of pixels to get stuck. I seen it happen more often as a horizontal line but have seen vertical ones but usually just 1 or 2 pixels wide.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manishmanny*
> 
> My monitor has this....thing.
> 
> Its a crossover blade and it was working fine for the first month. now it has this.
> 
> can anyone think of a fix? Do i have to return it?
> 
> 
> 
> Its 2 long bars of red. half of it diss appears when i put dark on it.


Have you tried tapping the screen gently to see if that changes anything. I'm gonna guess if its broken you would have seen some kind of physical damage on the front or back of the unit.


----------



## Manishmanny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Have you tried tapping the screen gently to see if that changes anything. I'm gonna guess if its broken you would have seen some kind of physical damage on the front or back of the unit.


no physical damage that i can see...


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Night and day. Having two PBs really exposed just how different each panel can be. Brightness settings (which you would think are universal since it's a set-scale PWM) require different settings on each screen as does contrast and even hue. The i1 is also cool because it can, through software, adjust the settings in the OSD on these screens.
> 
> The cost wasn't so much a factor when I realized I had ~$1300 in displays on my desk and am likely to add a third within the next few months.
> 
> The best part about it was that out of the box, each screen had a different tinting. My first panel had a yellowish tint with all settings at default, and the second was reddish. I'd adjust the gains and offsets, then realize that adjusting one or the other then threw off what had been a balance and it went on and on forever, Since I am OCD, this problem most likely will not affect other users. But for $1300, I demand that the colors on each screen be identical. And now they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: This second monitor, in addition to no dead/stuck pixels and zero light bleed, is an exceptional example of the PB series! That contrast ratio is pretty freakin' fantastic for a non-MVA panel.


Am in the same boat as you. One of my monitor is yellowish and the other one is blueish. Looks like i'll get the i1 Display Pro as well. Does this work for gaming as well. Or is it just for windows like browser,videos and stuff


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Am in the same boat as you. One of my monitor is yellowish and the other one is blueish. Looks like i'll get the i1 Display Pro as well. Does this work for gaming as well. Or is it just for windows like browser,videos and stuff


It generates an ICC profile with color correction curves that your computer applies before the signal even leaves your graphics card. It also has the ability to adjust the settings in the On-Screen-Display (adjustments made with the bottom buttons) through the software. It auto set my brightness, contrast, and all the RGB stuff as good as it could through the in-display settings.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> It generates an ICC profile with color correction curves that your computer applies before the signal even leaves your graphics card. It also has the ability to adjust the settings in the On-Screen-Display (adjustments made with the bottom buttons) through the software. It auto set my brightness, contrast, and all the RGB stuff as good as it could through the in-display settings.


Thanks


----------



## Manishmanny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manishmanny*
> 
> My monitor has this....thing.
> 
> Its a crossover blade and it was working fine for the first month. now it has this.
> 
> can anyone think of a fix? Do i have to return it?
> 
> 
> 
> Its 2 long bars of red. half of it diss appears when i put dark on it.


he unit.[/quote]

Does anyone know if the powerbrick may be the problem? when if irst turn the monitor on its fine but after 15 seconds it gets the black bars again. The powerbrick came from AW and is from welltronics.

also, where can i get nice replacement?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manishmanny*
> 
> he unit.


Does anyone know if the powerbrick may be the problem? when if irst turn the monitor on its fine but after 15 seconds it gets the black bars again. The powerbrick came from AW and is from welltronics.

also, where can i get nice replacement?[/quote]

The best thing to do is ask in the Crossover 27Q club. There are more people there with that monitor. And am sure they can help you there with your problem. Also the best thing you can do is ask AW to give you a replacement. Also try another dvi cable


----------



## Mjolnir125

I don't see how a power supply issue would cause a specific area of the screen to misbehave; that sounds more like a panel defect.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> Nice monitor choice. I have the PB278Q also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much of a difference did it make? Just something you have to see for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Night and day. Having two PBs really exposed just how different each panel can be. Brightness settings (which you would think are universal since it's a set-scale PWM) require different settings on each screen as does contrast and even hue. The i1 is also cool because it can, through software, adjust the settings in the OSD on these screens.
> 
> The cost wasn't so much a factor when I realized I had ~$1300 in displays on my desk and am likely to add a third within the next few months.
> 
> The best part about it was that out of the box, each screen had a different tinting. My first panel had a yellowish tint with all settings at default, and the second was reddish. I'd adjust the gains and offsets, then realize that adjusting one or the other then threw off what had been a balance and it went on and on forever, Since I am OCD, this problem most likely will not affect other users. But for $1300, I demand that the colors on each screen be identical. And now they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: This second monitor, in addition to no dead/stuck pixels and zero light bleed, is an exceptional example of the PB series! That contrast ratio is pretty freakin' fantastic for a non-MVA panel.
Click to expand...

Very nice monitor xD. I'm stuck with my Apple Cinema $1100...


----------



## MKHunt

Eh that's nothing to be sad about. The only real difference is the OE (Samsung/PLS vs LG/IPS), the packing (Apple vs ASUS) and that's most of it. It's certainly a nice display. I imagine they compare about equally.


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> You will love it, got Shimian qlite 1440P. It's a thing of beauty, gaming @ 1440p is a big step up from 1080p.
> 
> Hopefully you get a decent screen with no dead pixels


I paid the few extra pounds for the pixel perfect one, so yeah, definitely fingers crossed.

Also just found a 680 for less than the 670 I was going to get, more decisions!


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> I paid the few extra pounds for the pixel perfect one, so yeah, definitely fingers crossed.
> 
> Also just found a 680 for less than the 670 I was going to get, more decisions!


Go for the 680, the extra cores are worth it, especially if it's cheaper than the 670 you were looking at..


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Go for the 680, the extra cores are worth it, especially if it's cheaper than the 670 you were looking at..


Sounds like a plan, now to find some money, anyone want to buy a kidney


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Night and day. Having two PBs really exposed just how different each panel can be. Brightness settings (which you would think are universal since it's a set-scale PWM) require different settings on each screen as does contrast and even hue. The i1 is also cool because it can, through software, adjust the settings in the OSD on these screens.
> 
> The cost wasn't so much a factor when I realized I had ~$1300 in displays on my desk and am likely to add a third within the next few months.
> 
> The best part about it was that out of the box, each screen had a different tinting. My first panel had a yellowish tint with all settings at default, and the second was reddish. I'd adjust the gains and offsets, then realize that adjusting one or the other then threw off what had been a balance and it went on and on forever, Since I am OCD, this problem most likely will not affect other users. But for $1300, I demand that the colors on each screen be identical. And now they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: This second monitor, in addition to no dead/stuck pixels and zero light bleed, is an exceptional example of the PB series! That contrast ratio is pretty freakin' fantastic for a non-MVA panel.


Ah. You have 2 PBs. It does make sense to use a color calibration device. I only have a single monitor at the moment but I do plan to get a second one so I can have more workspace and work more efficiently doing digital drawings and paintings.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> Sounds like a plan, now to find some money, anyone want to buy a kidney


Haha, not me.. I'm planning on selling mine for a pair of GTX 780's







.


----------



## BahamutZer0

By the way the Dell U2713HM is available for $550 on the egg with Promo code - EMCYTZT3396 today - for those looking at one or another one


----------



## Anoxy

Anyone have experience with the Samsung 305T+?

Found one on craigslist for $400


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Pulled the trigger on the 680, couldn't say no at £20 less than a 670


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the 680, couldn't say no at £20 less than a 670


nope, you couldn't. Exactly which 680 for less than which 670?


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> nope, you couldn't. Exactly which 680 for less than which 670?


PNY GTX 680 £300 on Ebay vs the 670 FTW £320 On Amazon, Both 2GB cards


----------



## Shiftedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> PNY GTX 680 £300 on Ebay vs the 670 FTW £320 On Amazon, Both 2GB cards


You'll be happy with your purchase, I went with PNY over EVGA while my friends all went EVGA and my cards actually run cooler.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> PNY GTX 680 £300 on Ebay vs the 670 FTW £320 On Amazon, Both 2GB cards


good price, we don't get Amazon here in Oz. I have no experience with PNY, so can't pass judgement. The proof will be in the pudding. The only difference between the two cards is one less SMX on the 670. The FTW is on a 680 PCB and has a 680 cooler. But for 20 pounds less, good stuff.


----------



## Thetbrett

wow, just had a look. PNY cards look a lot like EVGA cards.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> wow, just had a look. PNY cards look a lot like EVGA cards.


Do they? PNY only sell reference cards.


----------



## Thetbrett

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=pny+gtx+680+image&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> wow, just had a look. PNY cards look a lot like EVGA cards.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=pny+gtx+680+image&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


What are you talking about?

Those are Nvidia reference design shroud. There are nothing like "look like EVGA". That is kind of false assumption.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Wait, why are you buying a card on ebay? It is highly likely that you won't get any warranty support that way...


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Wait, why are you buying a card on ebay? It is highly likely that you won't get any warranty support that way...


PNY`s warranty is 3 years, no matter where you buy it from, Bought from a good seller in my country with 100% feedback on selling PC parts, didnt see much of a risk myself


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> PNY`s warranty is 3 years, no matter where you buy it from, Bought from a good seller in my country with 100% feedback on selling PC parts, didnt see much of a risk myself


Do you have a source for that? If you buy a GPU from some random guy on ebay who in turn bought it from some other store, it may very well NOT be covered under warranty. Most of the GPU brands I have dealt with consider that a used card, even if it is unopened (since they have no way of knowning). If you buy it from a store that is using Ebay and they give you an invoice then PNY might accept that, but I definitely would NOT assume so.

To the guy asking the question, you should make sure that PNY will give you the warranty if you buy from ebay, otherwise you are totally out of luck if something happens to the card. I would NEVER buy a card without a warranty.


----------



## shilka

Anyone here in the club that has tried playing sins of a solar empire rebellion in 1440P?


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Do you have a source for that? If you buy a GPU from some random guy on ebay who in turn bought it from some other store, it may very well NOT be covered under warranty. Most of the GPU brands I have dealt with consider that a used card, even if it is unopened (since they have no way of knowning). If you buy it from a store that is using Ebay and they give you an invoice then PNY might accept that, but I definitely would NOT assume so.
> 
> To the guy asking the question, you should make sure that PNY will give you the warranty if you buy from ebay, otherwise you are totally out of luck if something happens to the card. I would NEVER buy a card without a warranty.


http://www.pny.eu/s/g/Guarantees/

As long as you have proof of purchase, plus in the small print of the listing it goes over warranty protocols. As the card is new and boxed there will be a warranty card and details of registering it with PNY. If it turns out the card isnt new as the listing says then I am covered by distance selling regulations.

For me still seems a lot less risky than the original purchase of the monitor, from half way across the world


----------



## Fieldsweeper

is it me or does bioshock infinite make you nauseous on 2560x1440? idk what it is about this game but it looks weird when I play this game, ZERO motion blur, I swear if I run or turn to quick my head spins lol.

bf3 its not like that


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Wait, why are you buying a card on ebay? It is highly likely that you won't get any warranty support that way...
> 
> 
> 
> PNY`s warranty is 3 years, no matter where you buy it from, Bought from a good seller in my country with 100% feedback on selling PC parts, didnt see much of a risk myself
Click to expand...

\

ya and all the prices on ebay are over inflated, just go to new egg, why spend the extra from some dip on fee bay


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> \
> 
> ya and all the prices on ebay are over inflated, just go to new egg, why spend the extra from some dip on fee bay


I`d love to buy from newegg but they dont ship to the UK


----------



## Mjolnir125

You run into issues when the GPU was bought by someone from a store like Newegg, and then decided they didn't want it. When you go to register the card you must provide an invoice, and I am assuming the manufacturer has records saying that the card was sold to Newegg. If the invoice you provide doesn't show that you bought it from newegg, then some companies might not honor the warranty.

However, if the card hasn't been registered, then my guess is they probably will honor it, but you may have to register it within 30 days of the original purchase date, not when you bought it on ebay.


----------



## L36

I would like to join all the cool kids. Single 6970. Dell U3014.
http://postimg.org/image/mmtnvz40z/full/


----------



## stolid

I upgraded my graphics a couple weeks ago. Now I'm gaming on a 7870 Tahiti LE (also known as XT, mine specifically is a PowerColor 7870 EZ). So far I've been able to max the things I play at 1440, so that's nice.


----------



## GiggedyGoo

My monitor is less than 30 miles away now, should be here tomorrow


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> I would like to join all the cool kids. Single 6970. Dell U3014.
> http://postimg.org/image/mmtnvz40z/full/


Welcome to the club mate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> I upgraded my graphics a couple weeks ago. Now I'm gaming on a 7870 Tahiti LE (also known as XT, mine specifically is a PowerColor 7870 EZ). So far I've been able to max the things I play at 1440, so that's nice.


I have updated your info to reflect the new card.


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Got stung £53 customs charges, and had the parcel delayed for 24 hours







Should be here tomorrow with the 680


----------



## BahamutZer0

About ready to officially join the club - after weeks of pondering I finally pulled the trigger on the Asus PB278Q this morning. Here is to hoping I get a good one.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> About ready to officially join the club - after weeks of pondering I finally pulled the trigger on the Asus PB278Q this morning. Here is to hoping I get a good one.


Good luck to you hope you get one without problems


----------



## BahamutZer0

I couldn't justify to the wallet (aka the wife) the extra $110 for the ViewSonic. But they are similar panels just minus the usb hub which I don't need anyways.


----------



## OneGun

Hey guys i am looking to upgrade my 1080p monitor to either 1440p or 1600p.I will be using for gaming and need some advice on what to get.I want at least 27in and a matte screen for under $700.Whats the best monitor for what i am looking for?I was looking at the ASUS.I would like to be able to buy from a brick and morter store if possible.I have a Frys,Microcenter and best buy within 5 miles from my house.Also Monoprice is 30 min from my house..Please give me some feedback.Thank you


----------



## newone757

sign me up!



http://imgur.com/jBEz69M


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Hey guys i am looking to upgrade my 1080p monitor to either 1440p or 1600p.I will be using for gaming and need some advice on what to get.I want at least 27in and a matte screen for under $700.Whats the best monitor for what i am looking for?I was looking at the ASUS.I would like to be able to buy from a brick and morter store if possible.I have a Frys,Microcenter and best buy within 5 miles from my house.Also Monoprice is 30 min from my house..Please give me some feedback.Thank you


have you seen this thread? http://www.overclock.net/t/1335088/viewsonic-vp2770-2560x1440-semi-glossy-pls-club


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Hey guys i am looking to upgrade my 1080p monitor to either 1440p or 1600p.I will be using for gaming and need some advice on what to get.I want at least 27in and a matte screen for under $700.Whats the best monitor for what i am looking for?I was looking at the ASUS.I would like to be able to buy from a brick and morter store if possible.I have a Frys,Microcenter and best buy within 5 miles from my house.Also Monoprice is 30 min from my house..Please give me some feedback.Thank you


ASUS PB278Q or DELL U2713HM are the top two $700 price range. Actually much less with discounts they offer time to time.

Dell has this club thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club

Asus dosent have an official club but it does have an informative thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1311936/asus-pb278q-the-official-2560x1440-semi-glossy-pls-thread

Sorry for the harsh links from mobile.


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Woop, its been delivered, but to my girlfriends place, so I have to wait til tomorrow to open it, My 680 should be here in the next couple of hours


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jBEz69M


Welcome to the club. You have been added to the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Woop, its been delivered, but to my girlfriends place, so I have to wait til tomorrow to open it, My 680 should be here in the next couple of hours


Let the excitement begin. Can't wait to see some pics from you.


----------



## GiggedyGoo

680 arrived, brand new and factory sealed 

And in situ 

I suppose id better join the 680 owners club too now


----------



## Shiftedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> 680 arrived, brand new and factory sealed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in situ
> 
> 
> I suppose id better join the 680 owners club too now


Finally someone else with PNY 680.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jBEz69M


WHERE ARE YOUR CABLES?


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftedx*
> 
> Finally someone else with PNY 680.


Yeah I noticed most people go with the EVGA, but this was cheap!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Is anyone downsampling on their 1440p monitor? I am trying to downsample 4K resolution on my QX2710 but it gives me errors when I set up the profile. Has anyone done this successfully?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> WHERE ARE YOUR CABLES?


WHAT IS THIS SORCERY!!!!!

I can sort of see a reflection of cables on the base, but they must obscured by the stand until they reach the edge of the table.


----------



## OneGun

Ok guys i am about to pull the trigger on this.It is guaranteed to have zero flaws as in light bleed dead pixels or anything.I just talked to customer service there and i can have it tomorrow if i order in next 2 hours.Shipping is only $8 lol.It has a antiglare coating and is a LG panel.I can return it up to 30days.If i just don't like it then i pay for shipping back,If it is defective they pay for shipping.What should i do?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=113&cp_id=11307&cs_id=1130703&p_id=10489&seq=1&format=2


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Is anyone downsampling on their 1440p monitor? I am trying to downsample 4K resolution on my QX2710 but it gives me errors when I set up the profile. Has anyone done this successfully?


Not enough pixel clock bandwidth. Only 1920x1080 can manage 3840x2160 downsample. Hopefully in the future Nvidia will make arbitrary resolutions possible and not have it be such a hack that is tied to physical limitations.

Follow the instructions here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325

You will likely tap out around 270MHz, or 330MHz depending on if you are using DP, or HDMI/Dual Link DVI. DL-DVI should be good up to 500+MHz but for some reason it tends to quit around 330MHz (2x 165MHz [i.e. two single link DVI]) when it comes to downsampling.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok guys i am about to pull the trigger on this.It is guaranteed to have zero flaws as in light bleed dead pixels or anything.I just talked to customer service there and i can have it tomorrow if i order in next 2 hours.Shipping is only $8 lol.It has a antiglare coating and is a LG panel.I can return it up to 30days.If i just don't like it then i pay for shipping back,If it is defective they pay for shipping.What should i do?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=113&cp_id=11307&cs_id=1130703&p_id=10489&seq=1&format=2


Ok guys i ordered it and it will be here tomorrow.It is a LG panel guaranteed to have no light bleed and zero dead pixels for a year.If there is a dead pixel or it is not perfect in anyway they will pay to ship it back and give me a new one.It has anti glare coating and a 6ms response time.It only cost me $8 to get it overnight so the most i will lose is $20 if i have to ship it back if i don't like it.It has all the inputs hdmi and such.I hope i made a good decision.I really wanted a Dell or Asus but i hear alot of bad light bleed issues with those.Please give me some feedback on what you think.I paid $474 for this.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok guys i ordered it and it will be here tomorrow.It is a LG panel guaranteed to have no light bleed and zero dead pixels for a year.If there is a dead pixel or it is not perfect in anyway they will pay to ship it back and give me a new one.It has anti glare coating and a 6ms response time.It only cost me $8 to get it overnight so the most i will lose is $20 if i have to ship it back if i don't like it.It has all the inputs hdmi and such.I hope i made a good decision.I really wanted a Dell or Asus but i hear alot of bad light bleed issues with those.Please give me some feedback on what you think.I paid $474 for this.


I think you should just wait until you get the panel and see what it is like. Having people here second guess your decision isn't going to make you feel any better about your purchase. I don't think anyone has this monitor yet, so no one really knows how good of a value it is.


----------



## OneGun

You are completely right. It is just scary buying something like this. Well I will update tomorrow when I get it.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> WHERE ARE YOUR CABLES?


lmao yeah they are behind the stand. didnt notice that lol. trust me its there, the dvi is 24 awg and the thickest cable I've ever used!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok guys i am about to pull the trigger on this.It is guaranteed to have zero flaws as in light bleed dead pixels or anything.I just talked to customer service there and i can have it tomorrow if i order in next 2 hours.Shipping is only $8 lol.It has a antiglare coating and is a LG panel.I can return it up to 30days.If i just don't like it then i pay for shipping back,If it is defective they pay for shipping.What should i do?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=113&cp_id=11307&cs_id=1130703&p_id=10489&seq=1&format=2


that looks nice. better than the last one they had with the stupid stand that was hard to take off. I would have bought this new one had I seen it. Let us know how it is


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Is anyone downsampling on their 1440p monitor? I am trying to downsample 4K resolution on my QX2710 but it gives me errors when I set up the profile. Has anyone done this successfully?


I haven't been successful quite yet, but only started trying in earnest last night. I have a u2711, and no matter what I tried, I got an error--test failed, your monitor doesn't support the custom resolution..blah blah.

I'm following the same guide zinfinion shared--and really hoping to figure this out too. I am using DP, but also have a dual link DVI. Haven't tried the dual link yet. Good info zinfinion.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> lmao yeah they are behind the stand. didnt notice that lol. trust me its there, the dvi is 24 awg and the thickest cable I've ever used!
> that looks nice. better than the last one they had with the stupid stand that was hard to take off. I would have bought this new one had I seen it. Let us know how it is


You got it i will do a review of it for the forum members..And i will post my pic tomorrow so i can join...


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I started a thread on Nvidia forums asking to get downsampling working at higher resolutions. No one else seemed to be interested.

You guys could show your interest there. These types of feature request threads have worked in the past.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/537678/downsampling-not-working-with-higher-resolutions/


----------



## DoomDash

Finally finished my new computer ( in sig ). I originally had planned on 3 680's but I kinda ran out of money. I can finally max out almost every game @ 2560x1440. My original goal was to max Crysis 3 with all the bells and whistles but since I had to cut out one card that dream isn't quite done yet. Everything else I've tested so far working perfect!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Finally finished my new computer ( in sig ). I originally had planned on 3 680's but I kinda ran out of money. I can finally max out almost every game @ 2560x1440. My original goal was to max Crysis 3 with all the bells and whistles but since I had to cut out one card that dream isn't quite done yet. Everything else I've tested so far working perfect!


Nice..Are you part of the Storm Trooper and Stryker club?


----------



## welly321

Just got my new achieva shimian. Ill post pics a little bit later.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Nice..Are you part of the Storm Trooper and Stryker club?


Not yet.


----------



## newone757

NIce RIg . I really want to go SLI so bad.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> NIce RIg . I really want to go SLI so bad.


I agree nice RIG, I will soon have mine back up and running went ahead and got a 900D


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Excuse the messy desk, got it set up, not a single stuck or dead pixel



Absolutely amazing


----------



## Loyrl

Squirrel!


----------



## plum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> Excuse the messy desk, got it set up, not a single stuck or dead pixel
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing


Nice! Share wallpaper please


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> Squirrel!


Haha, he`s called Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plum*
> 
> Nice! Share wallpaper please


https://www.dropbox.com/s/ja75b9kd2911uly/03253_thewanderingsoul_2560x1440.jpg

There you go


----------



## Timu

Just got my 1440p monitor(Qnix Q2710) today but I need to get working on a pic soon.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> Excuse the messy desk, got it set up, not a single stuck or dead pixel
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing


You have been added to list my friend. You enjoying it so far??


----------



## Timu

Ok, here's my pic.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks.

I might be coming back to the 1440p world next week.

I have 2 options

Viewsonic Vp2770

and the Asus PB278Q

I am currently using a Asus VG278H and the response time and the 120hz is a delight. Whicvh one of the above monitors would give me a similar experience?

Or should I go Korean once again?

Note that the Viewsonic I want to get is 2nd hand and will be about 100 bucks cheaper than the Asus PB278Q.

Thanks guys.

Edit : Dell u2713HM is also an option but it costs more than both so I will only get it if it really shines more than the other 2.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> I might be coming back to the 1440p world next week.
> 
> I have 2 options
> 
> Viewsonic Vp2770
> and the Asus PB278Q
> 
> I am currently using a Asus VG278H and the response time and the 120hz is a delight. Whicvh one of the above monitors would give me a similar experience?
> 
> Or should I go Korean once again?
> 
> Note that the Viewsonic I want to get is 2nd hand and will be about 100 bucks cheaper than the Asus PB278Q.
> 
> Thanks guys.


I still say the Asus PB278Q despite the risk of getting a broken model


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I still say the Asus PB278Q despite the risk of getting a broken model


What kind of an issue I might run into? I remember you telling me but I dont know where in the thread that info is.

Edit :

Forgot to tell if Dell U2713HM is a definite winner, I might spend more to get it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What kind of an issue I might run into? I remember you telling me but I dont know where in the thread that info is.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Forgot to tell if Dell U2713HM is a definite winner, I might spend more to get it.


Problems like back light bleed and dust stuck on the panel like mine

Also problems with dead or stuck pixels but how big that problem still is i dont know


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Problems like back light bleed and dust stuck on the panel like mine


Is it possible that these issues are fixed at newer revisions?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is it possible that these issues are fixed at newer revisions?


Dont know about that sory


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> You have been added to list my friend. You enjoying it so far??


To be honest I only got to play with it for an hour or so as I`m away from home this weekend. I played some Far Cry 3 and the new Tomb Raider just to see what kind of FPS I would be getting, 50+ in FC, 60 in TR both at ultra. They looked amazing, looking forward to playing some more.

As for the monitor, zero dead pixels, brilliant colour, just plugged it in and didn`t have to adjust anything. I thought I may have to try a few different colour profiles to find a good one but it was great straight out of the box.

Was so worried while it winged it`s way across the globe but couldn`t be happier with it, worth every penny.


----------



## OneGun

So far so good.I was scared cause there was a hole in the box lol.Stupid shipping companies.But first impression is good.The only thing that is completly wrong as advertised is it has a shiny screen.It was suppose to be anti glare.Well maybe all my other monitors were matte so this is ant glare lol.But there is some glare..There is a OSD for brightness contrast and color saturation.I just setup so i will give a better review tomorrow..This is regarding the brand new monoprice 27in..


----------



## newone757

Sounds awesome. Make sure to get a pic of it set up too! Im interested to see the response time, they claim 6ms but I find that hard to believe with the multiple inputs and an OSD at this price


----------



## OneGun

Does going from 1080p to a 1440p monitor make your mouse more sensitive in games?I just played a round of BF3 and seems my sensitivity went up..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What kind of an issue I might run into? I remember you telling me but I dont know where in the thread that info is.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Forgot to tell if Dell U2713HM is a definite winner, I might spend more to get it.


Can you can see the VP2770 while it's working to check for backlight bleed and dead pixels? Otherwise if you do buy it I'd find out about ViewSonic's warranty first when you purchase it secondhand. But if that monitor is a good monitor then I'd go for that.

The PB278Q and U2713HM - Pricing and features will make the difference for you possibly when making a choice. They both game comparably. If they are priced the same go for the U2713HM.

Up to you if you want to go with Korean panels but I do not have any opinions on those.


----------



## Grzesiu

Since I'm already part of the 1600p club, I figured I should join the 1440p club as well. I recently bought the Dell U2713hm for my HP/Voodoo blackbird, which my girlfriend is using, which is powered by 2 EVGA GTX570s in SLI. I haven't had a chance to take a picture yet since the monitor is setup at her place now, but I revently did a review video of the monitor. Perhaps I can use that as a submission? Haha


----------



## OneGun

Ok guys i have been using my monitor for about 2 hours now and i gotta say i love it.I did the dead pixel test and i found zero.I put on a all black screen and the light bleed is hardly noticeable at all.There was a lil on the corners but no where near as bad as i have seen the U2713 or the Asus PB27 dne thing is for sure it is a glossy screen but it looks like it has a purplish anti glare coating as the reflections of it have a purple tint.I have a very sturdy desk so the stand does not bother me but i can see it bothering other people.There is a OSD for brightness,contrast,eco mode and Dynamic Contrast ratio.There is also color temp setting with Warm,Cool,Standard and user where you can adjust to your liking.There is also a hotkey to adjust to eco DCR and such by pushing vol up when there is no OSD on.Gaming on it was amazing as i played some BF3 and Crysis 3 and i did not notice any lag or ghosting.I ran the pixel persistance analyzer and i have to say it seems smoother then my 27in asus tn panel.As with the Asus you have to adjust the trace free to find the best setting but with this it seemed perfect the way it is.The one thing i can't truly test is input lag.I tried to test by gaming and i personally did not notice any difference from my Asus 1080p tn panel with 2ms response time.There is 1 weird thing is that it looks like the frame the monitor is in has a space for a camera under the glass.At first i thought it was a bubble but then i realized what it was.Anyways i am happy so far..I hope this helps you guys..I am not good at reviews as i have never done one but if you have any questions about my monitor feel free to ask..

My review on the Monoprice 10489


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok guys i have been using my monitor for about 2 hours now and i gotta say i love it.I did the dead pixel test and i found zero.I put on a all black screen and the light bleed is hardly noticeable at all.There was a lil on the corners but no where near as bad as i have seen the U2713 or the Asus PB27 dne thing is for sure it is a glossy screen but it looks like it has a purplish anti glare coating as the reflections of it have a purple tint.I have a very sturdy desk so the stand does not bother me but i can see it bothering other people.There is a OSD for brightness,contrast,eco mode and Dynamic Contrast ratio.There is also color temp setting with Warm,Cool,Standard and user where you can adjust to your liking.There is also a hotkey to adjust to eco DCR and such by pushing vol up when there is no OSD on.Gaming on it was amazing as i played some BF3 and Crysis 3 and i did not notice any lag or ghosting.I ran the pixel persistance analyzer and i have to say it seems smoother then my 27in asus tn panel.As with the Asus you have to adjust the trace free to find the best setting but with this it seemed perfect the way it is.The one thing i can't truly test is input lag.I tried to test by gaming and i personally did not notice any difference from my Asus 1080p tn panel with 2ms response time.There is 1 weird thing is that it looks like the frame the monitor is in has a space for a camera under the glass.At first i thought it was a bubble but then i realized what it was.Anyways i am happy so far..I hope this helps you guys..I am not good at reviews as i have never done one but if you have any questions about my monitor feel free to ask..
> 
> My review on the Monoprice 10489


That sounds almost like an anti reflective coating like what you would find on a lens; they prevent reflection of certain wavelengths of light (depending on the thickness of the coating) and typically give the reflections a green or purple tint, depending on the angle.

I would be interested to see pictures of an all black background to see what the light bleed looks like. However, unless you can physically compare 2 monitors side by side or have standardized exposure settings, it is hard to objectively compare the bleed on two separate panels.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> That sounds almost like an anti reflective coating like what you would find on a lens; they prevent reflection of certain wavelengths of light (depending on the thickness of the coating) and typically give the reflections a green or purple tint, depending on the angle.
> 
> I would be interested to see pictures of an all black background to see what the light bleed looks like. However, unless you can physically compare 2 monitors side by side or have standardized exposure settings, it is hard to objectively compare the bleed on two separate panels.


ok I will take some pics when it is dark outside with just a black background later and post them. And the anti glare is exactly like you said . Kinda like coating on glasses .I will try to make a YouTube video review on it tomorrow. I will post the link.


----------



## newone757

Cant wait for the video! It sounds awesome so far

If you're up to it I'd be very interested to see if there was any headroom for overclocking. I'm not one of those 120hz crazy guys but if it can I think it makes the value even better.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Can you can see the VP2770 while it's working to check for backlight bleed and dead pixels? Otherwise if you do buy it I'd find out about ViewSonic's warranty first when you purchase it secondhand. But if that monitor is a good monitor then I'd go for that.
> 
> The PB278Q and U2713HM - Pricing and features will make the difference for you possibly when making a choice. They both game comparably. If they are priced the same go for the U2713HM.
> 
> Up to you if you want to go with Korean panels but I do not have any opinions on those.


I used to own a Yamakasi Catleap and was loving the monitor to be honest, but I was very luck that I got an almost perfect monitor. Now If I order another Korean and get a monitor wit issues, than I will b pissed.

I found a place that sells the U2713HM a bit cheaper than the PB278Q actually so perhaps I might lean towards it.

Lets see if the buyer is interested on my current monitor though. I can only get the 1440p after selling me current Asus VG278H


----------



## OneGun

Can i join now?The first pic has my forum name on it..Sorry about reflection from camera..


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Can i join now?The first pic has my forum name on it..Sorry about reflection from camera..


I can't wait for your review on that new Monoprice monitor; any idea if it is wide gamut?


----------



## Paps.pt

Just ordered a Qnix QX2710 1440p and a couple of GTX 670, I hope to enter the Club soon. Still gaming with my trusty old Samsung Syncmaster 21´´ CRT with a 1600x1200p @100Hz resolution.








Never liked TFTs, bought this CRT in 2007 when they were already cheap because everyone was buying LCDs, it´s big as hell but has a great performance.
I figured it was time to upgrade and the fact that you can overclock this Qnix monitor to 120Mhz for a mere 330 bucks made take the plunge.


----------



## BahamutZer0

So excited - my new Asus PB278Q is out for delivery


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Managed to atleast get a picture on my QX2710 while trying to downsample 4K resolution instead of just getting the usual "Your monitor does not support this" error by fiddling around with the settings a little. Unfortunately, the image had scan lines everywhere and was broken up in places, so that's a no go. Probably is a pixel clock limitation then, oh well.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Just ordered a Qnix QX2710 1440p and a couple of GTX 670, I hope to enter the Club soon. Still gaming with my trusty old Samsung Syncmaster 21´´ CRT with a 1600x1200p @100Hz resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked TFTs, bought this CRT in 2007 when they were already cheap because everyone was buying LCDs, it´s big as hell but has a great performance.
> I figured it was time to upgrade and the fact that you can overclock this Qnix monitor to 120Mhz for a mere 330 bucks made take the plunge.


the dual 670's will work well with your 1440p upgrade; coming from CRT, you might need a day to adjust but I'd be surprised if your not blown away. The contrast/color performance alone should freak you out. Also, the fact that you can play with AA/AF completely off and things still look bangin' never gets old; but if you can clock it to 100+ ... you might not have to adjust from the CRT much.

I know with a single 670 (4GB) ... certain FPS games, mostly bad console ports (like Syndicate) seemed sort of laggy at 1440p .. but once I added a second 670 card, all such anomalies vanished.

Enjoy.


----------



## OneGun

I wonder if I can oc my monoprice?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I wonder if I can oc my monoprice?


It is definitely worth a try; I am curious to see if it can OC past 65 Hz or so without frame skipping.


----------



## Arizonian

I got my U2713HM up to 80 Hz without frame skipping. At 85 Hz I see frame skipping for sure though it does run. I can't display at 90 Hz at all. So I backed off and running at 80 Hz for about three weeks.

Guess my questions are:

1. Is still is it beneficial because honestly I can't tell between 60 Hz gaming or 80 Hz?

2. Are we getting any more fluid motion at higher refresh rates? IF SO, the GPU is going to have to keep that higher refresh rate consistently equal to FPS in order to see that fluidity of motion increase otherwise you will see stutter and the over all gaming experience diminishes.

Example: Coming from a TN panel that run 120 Hz you must maintain at least 100 FPS+ to keep a nice motion during gaming which is perceptibly faster over a 60 Hz monitor. Otherwise it's not going to be utilized properly and you'll see a choppier motion as you unable to maintain enough juice to push the extra refresh.

My opinion as of thus far:

At 2560x1440 we know it's very demanding even at 60 Hz refresh rate with AA turned on. My GTX 690 is doing fine pushing 80 FPS while at 80 Hz refresh rate in most games but I can't run AA on Crysis 3 without feeling stutter when I feel dips in FPS. I've been contemplating to going back to 60 Hz refresh but for the sake of 'testing' I'm still sitting at 80 Hz. I feel as my gaming with this 2560 x 1440 monitor is a better experience at 60 Hz refresh rate to be honest.


----------



## OneGun

How would I try to OC my monitor using 7950s?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Guess my questions are:
> 
> 1. Is still is it beneficial because honestly I can't tell between 60 Hz gaming or 80 Hz?
> 
> 2. Are we getting any more fluid motion at higher refresh rates? IF SO, the GPU is going to have to keep that higher refresh rate consistently equal to FPS in order to see that fluidity of motion increase otherwise you will see stutter and the over all gaming experience diminishes.


1. Yes. It's most obvious in racing games and the like. Shooters, not so much.

2. Yes and yes.

If your GPU can keep above 80FPS at the settings you want, you're fine to run at 80Hz. If it can only do a little better than 60, run at 60Hz. And if it's a true beast of a game (I'm looking at you GTA IV), find your lowest framerate, and create a custom resolution a few Hz below that, for instance if you can only get around 45FPS, make a 40Hz resolution.

And run at 64Hz in Bethesda games to sync up with Gamebryo's physics engine.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Use Custom Resolution Utility. You may also have to do some patch thing for the drivers. I did, but I am not sure if it is entirely necessary.

I noticed frames being skipped when I attempted to OC my U2713HM AT ALL, although it was only minor (the cursor seemed a bit jerky). Does this mean we aren't actually getting any extra frames? Skipped frames seems to me like it means some in the middle are getting dropped, which obviously would have no advantage over 60Hz.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I noticed frames being skipped when I attempted to OC my U2713HM AT ALL, although it was only minor (the cursor seemed a bit jerky). Does this mean we aren't actually getting any extra frames? Skipped frames seems to me like it means some in the middle are getting dropped, which obviously would have no advantage over 60Hz.


Yup, a refresh rate that drops frames is pointless. Find the highest you can go without dropping, and leave it there. And if that's 60Hz, well that's a bummer.


----------



## MenacingTuba

If mouse movement does not immediately feel smoother then the OC'd monitor is dropping frames...unless the user can't tell...but even small overclocks such as 60-72hz feel noticeably smoother.

1440p monitors with extra inputs+scalers almost always drop frames. Some one should use the refresh rate multi-tool to actually verify that their U2713HM & PB278Q's are overclocking.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> If mouse movement does not immediately feel smoother then the OC'd monitor is dropping frames...unless the user can't tell...but even small overclocks such as 60-72hz feel noticeably smoother.
> 
> 1440p monitors with extra inputs+scalers almost always drop frames. Some one should use the refresh rate multi-tool to actually verify that their U2713HM & PB278Q's are overclocking.


On my overlord the mouse doesn't necessarily feel smoother but games do. Dragging windows is kinda jittery so I may be dropping frames although it could just be my os. I'll try one of the test later tonight


----------



## Paps.pt

Guys, sorry if I sound noob (in this subject I am) but what is frame skipping?
Also, if I play the most demanding games like crysis 3 or metro I know I won't be able to get 120 fps with this high resolution. Therefore, will t be ok if I oc the monitor to 96hz only?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Guys, sorry if I sound noob (in this subject I am) but what is frame skipping?


The refresh rate is higher than the electronics of the display can handle, so the display will literally skip some frames because it can't keep up.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 1. Yes. It's most obvious in racing games and the like. Shooters, not so much.
> 
> 2. Yes and yes.
> 
> If your GPU can keep above 80FPS at the settings you want, you're fine to run at 80Hz. If it can only do a little better than 60, run at 60Hz. And if it's a true beast of a game (I'm looking at you GTA IV), find your lowest framerate, and create a custom resolution a few Hz below that, for instance if you can only get around 45FPS, make a 40Hz resolution.
> 
> And run at 64Hz in Bethesda games to sync up with Gamebryo's physics engine.


Thank you. Good discussion.

So it's safe to say that overclocking refresh rate goes hand-in-hand with what type of graphics processing performance one can push. This would need to be taken into consideration before one decides to overclock refresh rate.

Multiple profiles and learning each games best refresh rate is a great idea for lowest impact while getting the most benefits. It does require some time but most good things do.

I'm mostly 80% shooter and 20% role-playing. I think I'm going to go back to 60 Hz as I'm not seeing the benefits visually in motion while gaming. When I'm overclocking, it's because there's some sort of gain I get from it. I feel if I'm not able to quantify or even perceive a benefit then overclocking it for the sake of being at a higher refresh rate isn't beneficial.

Edit: I wanted to add one CON. If you must lower graphic settings to maintain a higher refresh rate At the expense of eye candy. I kind of prefer more eye candy at 60 FPS then less visually at a higher FPS. If I preferred that I would have just stuck with my 120 Hz TN panel.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thank you. Good discussion.
> 
> So it's safe to say that overclocking refresh rate goes hand-in-hand with what type of graphics processing performance one can push. This would need to be taken into consideration before one decides to overclock refresh rate.
> 
> Multiple profiles and learning each games best refresh rate is a great idea for lowest impact while getting the most benefits. It does require some time but most good things do.
> 
> I'm mostly 80% shooter and 20% role-playing. I think I'm going to go back to 60 Hz as I'm not seeing the benefits visually in motion while gaming. When I'm overclocking, it's because there's some sort of gain I get from it. I feel if I'm not able to quantify or even perceive a benefit then overclocking it for the sake of being at a higher refresh rate isn't beneficial.
> 
> Edit: I wanted to add one CON. If you must lower graphic settings to maintain a higher refresh rate At the expense of eye candy. I kind of prefer more eye candy at 60 FPS then less visually at a higher FPS. If I preferred that I would have just stuck with my 120 Hz TN panel.


Why don't you set with a 96hz setting? Better than 60 and your setup will keep up with most games.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Why don't you set with a 96hz setting? Better than 60 and your setup will keep up with most games.


Because after 80 Hz refresh rate I'm seeing frame skipping it's very noticeable. For instance on my cursor and and at 90 Hz I get black screen inoperable.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Because after 80 Hz refresh rate I'm seeing frame skipping it's very noticeable. For instance on my cursor and and at 90 Hz I get black screen inoperable.


Damm.What's your monitor?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Damm.What's your monitor?


It's U2713HM a 60 Hz refresh rate monitor in my signature.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> If mouse movement does not immediately feel smoother then the OC'd monitor is dropping frames...unless the user can't tell...but even small overclocks such as 60-72hz feel noticeably smoother.
> 
> 1440p monitors with extra inputs+scalers almost always drop frames. Some one should use the refresh rate multi-tool to actually verify that their U2713HM & PB278Q's are overclocking.


What's the multi tool? Hardware or software and is it obtainable free?


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It's U2713HM a 60 Hz refresh rate monitor in my signature.


I am on mobile mode, can't see Sig


----------



## Mjolnir125

I don't really mind that I can't seem to get over 60 Hz without skipping; I am mostly only playing Planetside 2 right now, and it is not optimized all that well, so it pretty much always drops below 50 FPS in large battles. When I hit 60 FPS the game is as smooth and responsive as I need it to be, so I don't really need a higher refresh rate.


----------



## BahamutZer0

IT'S HERE!!!!!













box was a bit dinged up but no damage

EDIT - just did a pixel test and it is pixel perfect!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> IT'S HERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box was a bit dinged up but no damage
> 
> EDIT - just did a pixel test and it is pixel perfect!


The dust that is stuck on mine did not show up untill weeks after i bought it so look out for that


----------



## Mjolnir125

How is the bleed? Can you notice the PWM?

The arrival of a new monitor must me immediately followed by a lot of nitpicking. It's tradition.


----------



## BahamutZer0

the PWM isn't bothering me at all can't notice it on its default settings. I will check for lightbleed tonight once I can make the room it is in completely dark


----------



## Sunreeper

So I ran the refresh rate mutlitool and 110hz looks noticeably faster than 60hz however it appeared that the middle two were blinking between black and white faster than the other squares does this mean I am skipping frames?


----------



## BahamutZer0

closed all my blinds, turned the tv off, etc and set the wallpaper to black. at 100% brightness which it won't stay that way i have small amounts in the top right but it is barely noticeable. So this looks like a keeper for now. Now to just get it calibrated.

But i still get a fair amount of light still as i have 1 white blind that was still letting in some light but again it isn't that noticeable. And it is still way better in every single way than my prior monitor.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 1. Yes. *It's most obvious in racing games and the like. Shooters, not so much.*
> 
> 2. Yes and yes.
> 
> If your GPU can keep above 80FPS at the settings you want, you're fine to run at 80Hz. If it can only do a little better than 60, run at 60Hz. And if it's a true beast of a game (I'm looking at you GTA IV), find your lowest framerate, and create a custom resolution a few Hz below that, for instance if you can only get around 45FPS, make a 40Hz resolution.
> 
> And run at 64Hz in Bethesda games to sync up with Gamebryo's physics engine.


Wait what. Then why do pro gamers/CS players always opt for 120hz monitors?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Wait what. Then why do pro gamers/CS players always opt for 120hz monitors?


I think he's talking about overclocked refresh rates on 1440p monitors. Pro gamers do prefer 120hz on 1080p tn panels.


----------



## Anoxy

Ah, I see. Didn't think there was any difference.

Wouldn't an overclocked 1440p monitor @120hz be the same as a 120hz tn panel?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Wait what. Then why do pro gamers/CS players always opt for 120hz monitors?


75-80Hz not obvious in shooters. 120Hz very obvious in shooters.

Racing, any extra is good, so even 25-33% more frames over 60Hz helps.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Ah BF3 is freaking gor-JUS on this calibrated QNIX! (96 Hz at present) I just wish I could run more than 2x MSAA right now. The increased pixel density is a help but still kind of a jaggy mess at a distance (like looking at a collection of structures from afar) also thinner lines like fences and cranes are not so purty. But overall it's a joy to behold now. Even little things like the sharper and tighter text on the HUD is nice. And the increased screen real estate is an obvious huge plus. Coming from 1200P and 4x MSAA...


----------



## Anoxy

Time to crossfire that 7950!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Time to crossfire that 7950!


x2

(you think your freakin' with one?)


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ah, I see. Didn't think there was any difference.
> 
> Wouldn't an overclocked 1440p monitor @120hz be the same as a 120hz tn panel?


There's a difference because of the panel is IPS typically 120hz tn panels have 1-2 ms response time IPS/pls are usually 6-8ms


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Time to crossfire that 7950!


Mini-itx at present...









But, indeed, I need moar gpu powah now!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Ah BF3 is freaking gor-JUS on this calibrated QNIX! (96 Hz at present) I just wish I could run more than 2x MSAA right now. The increased pixel density is a help but still kind of a jaggy mess at a distance (like looking at a collection of structures from afar) also thinner lines like fences and cranes are not so purty. But overall it's a joy to behold now. Even little things like the sharper and tighter text on the HUD is nice. And the increased screen real estate is an obvious huge plus. Coming from 1200P and 4x MSAA...


I am maxed out on BF3 and right at 100fps ..You need a second card..


----------



## Anoxy

I'm in the same boat brother. Except I have a single 7970 instead. Not sure if I'll switch to ATX and Crossfire next year or just upgrade my card. Probably makes more sense to just go ATX.


----------



## Arizonian

I logged into D&D Neverwinter Nights 'Beta' and look at video options. It offers refresh supported rate options of 60 Hz or 75 Hz.

Kind of solidifies that my display is capable of at least a true 75 Hz refresh. Even if it's just in that particular game it would confirm it's possible and running at 80 Hz refresh rate isn't going to improve on that if it's not supported.

I feel for myself it seems pointless to go beyond 75 Hz which seems to be the sweet spot for 2560 x 1440.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I can't wait for your review on that new Monoprice monitor; any idea if it is wide gamut?


How would i find that out?lol


----------



## OneGun

What program do i use to try and OC my monitor?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> What program do i use to try and OC my monitor?


If you have nvidia I think its built in. If you have an amd graphics card you can use cru.


----------



## OneGun

What is cru?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> What is cru?


It stands for custom resolution utility you can find it on monitortests.com. if you type in how to overclock using cru on Google you should find a ton of guides if not I'll link you to one but I'm on my phone right now


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> It stands for custom resolution utility you can find it on monitortests.com. if you type in how to overclock using cru on Google you should find a ton of guides if not I'll link you to one but I'm on my phone right now


I tried to google it with just cru and nothing came up.I will try this way now.Thank you


----------



## _REAPER_

The difference between 60-120hz is not really something the eye can catch, I went with a bigger monitor so I can get better FOV in FPS


----------



## OneGun

I just got my refresh up to 75 woo hoo lol..


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> The difference between 60-120hz is not really something the eye can catch, I went with a bigger monitor so I can get better FOV in FPS


Incorrect, people have been tested to see 200 plus fps distinctly, and surely see higher for some of us. Many can easily tell 60hz from 96 or 120. I know I can quite readily. Also a large monitor doesn't improve your field of vision... Aspect ratio does.


----------



## OneGun

Can i ruin my monitor by ocing it?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Also a large monitor doesn't improve your field of vision... Aspect ratio does.


Yup. 21:9 aspect ratio is sweet. I could see it being more popular if it were 3420x1440 instead of 2560x1080, but hey, they have to start somewhere.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Can i ruin my monitor by ocing it?


Doubtful, but no one knows for certain. The general consensus is that if it accepts the signal and isn't doing odd things, it should be fine.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I logged into D&D Neverwinter Nights 'Beta' and look at video options. It offers refresh supported rate options of 60 Hz or 75 Hz.
> 
> Kind of solidifies that my display is capable of at least a true 75 Hz refresh. Even if it's just in that particular game it would confirm it's possible and running at 80 Hz refresh rate isn't going to improve on that if it's not supported.
> 
> I feel for myself it seems pointless to go beyond 75 Hz which seems to be the sweet spot for 2560 x 1440.


I can get my OS to recognize when I set the refresh rate to 70+Hz, but I still notice some frames are being dropped (which I suspect is completely on the monitor side of things, and not OS relevant at all).


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I just got my refresh up to 75 woo hoo lol..


Glad to see it worked


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Glad to see it worked


Thank you for the help..


----------



## OneGun

Well 76hz is as high as it will go.When i go higher i get a OSD saying OUT OF RANGE..o well i squeezed another 25% out of it


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Thank you for the help..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Well 76hz is as high as it will go.When i go higher i get a OSD saying OUT OF RANGE..o well i squeezed another 25% out of it


No problem







make sure to check and see if your not skipping frames


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure to check and see if your not skipping frames


It is perfect at 76hz.No frame skips smooth mouse movement.But at 77hz i still get a screen but a osd warning stats OUT OF RANGE..Its like it knows what i am doing lol.I would still go higher but i can't play with a warning message on my screen..


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> It is perfect at 76hz.No frame skips smooth mouse movement.But at 77hz i still get a screen but a osd warning stats OUT OF RANGE..Its like it knows what i am doing lol.I would still go higher but i can't play with a warning message on my screen..


Did you tried using a different cable?


----------



## OneGun

I don't have another duel link dvi.. Could that be the problem or my monitor will only Oc that high?


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I don't have another duel link dvi.. Could that be the problem or my monitor will only Oc that high?


yes. But it could also be the cable. Try using another one


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah I can't say I notice increased smoothness or any kind of "easier" gaming experience at higher Hz but the eye strain is so much less! As in pretty much none. That's definitely something.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah I can't say I notice increased smoothness or any kind of "easier" gaming experience at higher Hz but the eye strain is so much less! As in pretty much none. That's definitely something.


I'm waiting on my new video cards to arrive before I can truly attest to 96hz/120hz gaming (since my current card is a backup one), but... on the desktop I can say there's an obvious difference if I switch from 96hz to 60hz and back, in window dragging smoothness and on text clarity during motion (it remains legible/fully clear at moderate speed with 96hz, but blurs at 60) which would translate readily into texture detail in games. I can't try 120hz because the card I'm on right now until Monday (Geforce 9600 GSO) can't do it







. I will say that even 96hz with a moderate framerate in GW2 on lowest settings looks better than 60 in terms of keeping track of targets without them blurring into the background... I'm excited to try it with full framerate and perhaps 120hz







.


----------



## Thetbrett

I have an Asus PB270Q, and when I had Asus GTX 670OC's running it, i couldn't get past 70hz for it. Now with my EVGA 670 FTW 4GB's i can get 85 with no artifacts. I guess the extra VRAM may have something to do with it. Oh, and that's at 1440p. I do notice a difference. I swap between the two for reference and it is noticeable. Happy with this, and it will do until the 1440p 120hz monitor/card/withinmypricerange happens


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'm waiting on my new video cards to arrive before I can truly attest to 96hz/120hz gaming (since my current card is a backup one), but... on the desktop I can say there's an obvious difference if I switch from 96hz to 60hz and back, in window dragging smoothness and on text clarity during motion (it remains legible/fully clear at moderate speed with 96hz, but blurs at 60) which would translate readily into texture detail in games. I can't try 120hz because the card I'm on right now until Monday (Geforce 9600 GSO) can't do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will say that even 96hz with a moderate framerate in GW2 on lowest settings looks better than 60 in terms of keeping track of targets without them blurring into the background... I'm excited to try it with full framerate and perhaps 120hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can't play games on my IPS on 60 hertz anymore it may be the placebo effect but I notice a big difference playing at 110 hertz.


----------



## GiggedyGoo

Just got back home and spent a few hours using it, did notice it has a bit of the bezel sag, only a few pixels in the middle, not really noticeable. As I said before the colours are brilliant, everything is so sharp, I don`t think there is much back light bleed either, but im waiting til it gets dark before I can check further.

Couple more pics


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I can't play games on my IPS on 60 hertz anymore it may be the placebo effect but I notice a big difference playing at 110 hertz.


Yeah and some people can perceive such things better than others too, so...


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah and some people can perceive such things better than others too, so...


there is definitely a difference as I can tell the difference between 60 and 85hz in just the way the mouse moves around the screen..


----------



## wrigleyvillain

That's cool. And makes sense that there would be a difference there as well...


----------



## OneGun

Is there a program to see if i am skipping frames?The highest i can go is 75..I just noticed i can see my hz in my OSD also








Sorry about crappy pic..


----------



## benben84

Hey guys, IM going to be buying a 1440 27" soon as well as building a custom desk and I need some quick measurements on the Dell U2713HM. I've started a thread *here* with the measurements I need. Thanks guys!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah and some people can perceive such things better than others too, so...


and some people don't know the actual reason behind what they are seeing on the screen. I've seen 60 HZ monitors that look better than 120 hz monitors, or ones you couldn't tell apart. Not only that how many of these 120HZ monitors have input lag, it seems like people are so concerned with hz they just assume that's the only key to what makes high quality monitors perform better. There is a reason all the high level fighting game players play on low input lag monitors over 120 hz monitors. We drop combos on ****ty 120 hz monitors but not high quality low input lag 60 hz monitors. I can verify this personally.

I'm so sick of people thinking 120HZ is automatically god and 60HZ hugely inferior without looking at the entire picture, no pun intended.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> and some people don't know the actual reason behind what they are seeing on the screen. I've seen 60 HZ monitors that look better than 120 hz monitors, or ones you couldn't tell apart. Not only that how many of these 120HZ monitors have input lag, it seems like people are so concerned with hz they just assume that's the only key to what makes high quality monitors perform better. There is a reason all the high level fighting game players play on low input lag monitors over 120 hz monitors. We drop combos on ****ty 120 hz monitors but not high quality low input lag 60 hz monitors. I can verify this personally.
> 
> I'm so sick of people thinking 120HZ is automatically god and 60HZ hugely inferior without looking at the entire picture, no pun intended.


.
Well said....


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> and some people don't know the actual reason behind what they are seeing on the screen. I've seen 60 HZ monitors that look better than 120 hz monitors, or ones you couldn't tell apart. Not only that how many of these 120HZ monitors have input lag, it seems like people are so concerned with hz they just assume that's the only key to what makes high quality monitors perform better. There is a reason all the high level fighting game players play on low input lag monitors over 120 hz monitors. We drop combos on ****ty 120 hz monitors but not high quality low input lag 60 hz monitors. I can verify this personally.
> 
> I'm so sick of people thinking 120HZ is automatically god and 60HZ hugely inferior without looking at the entire picture, no pun intended.


While that is true being able to overclock a 60hz IPS monitor to 120hz does produce noticeable results. Turning a 60hz monitor to 120hz will produce improvements even though it won't be as good as the tn panels used by professional gamers.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> While that is true being able to overclock a 60hz IPS monitor to 120hz does produce noticeable results. Turning a 60hz monitor to 120hz will produce improvements even though it won't be as good as the tn panels used by professional gamers.


I never said modding a monitor to high HZ didn't make a difference.


----------



## OneGun

So you figure most monitors have a input lag of 1 full frame or 16.6ms.Thats on a 60hz monitor.Now when you double the refresh rate that cuts the input lag in half.Now there are monitors that have better or worse input lags.But if you take the same monitor and run it at 60hz and at 120hz the 120 will be alot better overall for smoothness and input lag..Watch this and he will explain..


----------



## DoomDash

Which I keep saying I don't disagree with







. It was more or less me complaining about the people who think their 120HZ monitor is automatically better for gaming than every 60 HZ monitor.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Which I keep saying I don't disagree with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It was more or less me complaining about the people who think their 120HZ monitor is automatically better for gaming than every 60 HZ monitor.


To be honest i think higher frames are great.But i would never want a 1080p 120hz over my 1440p 60hz monitor.I have only had this Monoprice for 2 days and i already hate 1080p tn panels lol..


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> To be honest i think higher frames are great.But i would never want a 1080p 120hz over my 1440p 60hz monitor.I have only had this Monoprice for 2 days and i already hate 1080p tn panels lol..


The only way I would go back would be for triple monitors that's still something I have on my bucket list


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> The only way I would go back would be for triple monitors that's still something I have on my bucket list


I would onlt consider three screens when they get the bezzels down. My mate has a 55 inch LED, LG i think, that has almost no bezzel. The chunks btween the screens is to distracting for me.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey guys im thinking about going to 1440p monitor for gaming (mostly FPS) but i need some help, i wanna get an IPS monitor that has low lag and nice colour reproduction









Catch is i can only really buy from Harris Technology & PC Case Gear







and i cant really spend more then $800

Thanks


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> To be honest i think higher frames are great.But i would never want a 1080p 120hz over my 1440p 60hz monitor.I have only had this Monoprice for 2 days and i already hate 1080p tn panels lol..


Try having used S-IPS screens on your main computers since 2004, and occasionally having to work with TN panels







. TN makes me sad!

My X-Star DP2710 (Korean PLS panel) is at 96hz 2560x1440, and hopefully 120hz once my new video cards arrive tomorrow (the backup card I'm on cannot run higher, due to drivers). Looks gorgeous







. And, it has no scalar/etc. or processing, with a review pegging it at extremely low input lag... add in the high refresh rate and still getting IPS-quality color/angles/etc. and I'm pleased as a pig in mud.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I would onlt consider three screens when they get the bezzels down. My mate has a 55 inch LED, LG i think, that has almost no bezzel. The chunks btween the screens is to distracting for me.


Yeah saw some amazing pics on [H] where dude had removed the bezels from various large, high-end monitors that he was running in Eyefinity over the years. Great idea as it made a difference, but too much BS for me even if I had that kind of cash for gaming. And the screen was still "split" of course.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Can i join now?The first pic has my forum name on it..Sorry about reflection from camera..


You have been added to the list my friend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> IT'S HERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box was a bit dinged up but no damage
> 
> EDIT - just did a pixel test and it is pixel perfect!


Great choice and nice to know its perfect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiggedyGoo*
> 
> Just got back home and spent a few hours using it, did notice it has a bit of the bezel sag, only a few pixels in the middle, not really noticeable. As I said before the colours are brilliant, everything is so sharp, I don`t think there is much back light bleed either, but im waiting til it gets dark before I can check further.
> 
> Couple more pics


I have updated your pics with a nice one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Is there a program to see if i am skipping frames?The highest i can go is 75..I just noticed i can see my hz in my OSD also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about crappy pic..


I think you can use afterburn or something like that to check for artifacting and see if something is wrong.

Looking at your OCD it proves what I have always believed that the Monoprice and screen sold at Micro Center (Auria) are the same. I wonder if anyone has opened a monoprice to see what screen is in there.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Try having used S-IPS screens on your main computers since 2004, and occasionally having to work with TN panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . TN makes me sad!
> 
> My X-Star DP2710 (Korean PLS panel) is at 96hz 2560x1440, and hopefully 120hz once my new video cards arrive tomorrow (the backup card I'm on cannot run higher, due to drivers). Looks gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And, it has no scalar/etc. or processing, with a review pegging it at extremely low input lag... add in the high refresh rate and still getting IPS-quality color/angles/etc. and I'm pleased as a pig in mud.


Are you running sli? With a single card 120hz works fine for me but with sli I have to use ToastyX's nvidia driver patch.

I have a Catleap 2b, I really don't know why the heck I'm tempted to buy a Korean PLS. I just want to try it out.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Are you running sli? With a single card 120hz works fine for me but with sli I have to use ToastyX's nvidia driver patch.
> 
> I have a Catleap 2b, I really don't know why the heck I'm tempted to buy a Korean PLS. I just want to try it out.


The card is simply too old







. The patch won't work on cards before the 200 series from what I googled. I am able to go to 400mhz and that is it with this older workhorse (9600gso). I know the feeling on wanting to try new stuff.... Even if you already have something just as good it is fun to see different ones







.


----------



## King4x4

Changed my Specs (both hardware and Screens).

I am currently sporting three [email protected] (Letting [email protected] daily use though for the low backlight) and changed my Quad 7950 to Tri-680 4GB (Less juice but a lot more stable).

Don't have any external pics of the setup but I can smack this one here for proof I guess:


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Changed my Specs (both hardware and Screens).
> 
> I am currently sporting three [email protected] (Letting [email protected] daily use though for the low backlight) and changed my Quad 7950 to Tri-680 4GB (Less juice but a lot more stable).
> 
> Don't have any external pics of the setup but I can smack this one here for proof I guess:


wow! How's the game's framerate?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Changed my Specs (both hardware and Screens).
> 
> I am currently sporting three [email protected] (Letting [email protected] daily use though for the low backlight) and changed my Quad 7950 to Tri-680 4GB (Less juice but a lot more stable).
> 
> Don't have any external pics of the setup but I can smack this one here for proof I guess:


Are all Qnix monitors able to OC to 120hz?Should i return my Monprice monitor and get a pixel perfect one on ebay?What did you pay for yours and were there any issues?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Are all Qnix monitors able to OC to 120hz?Should i return my Monprice monitor and get a pixel perfect one on ebay?What did you pay for yours and were there any issues?


I think everyone so far has gotten ones that OC to at least 100hz in the Club thread, and that's a lot of monitors. Many of them OC to 120 as well. Check out the first post of the owners' Club thread, it has a lot of good info as well as a listing of people's results (the one guy who said he could only get to ~70hz or so later reported he figured it out and is now sitting happily at 110). I recommend the matte model as it is a light matte coating with basically no grain/sparkle. I got one in with no dead/stuck pixels and love it! I'll be trying for 120hz tomorrow but 96hz (video card driver limitation on my old backup card, not the monitor's fault) has worked 100% for me for a lot of hours of gaming in the last couple of days. EDIT to note, I didn't order a "pixel-perfect", it just came that way.

LINK: http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/0_40


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I think everyone so far has gotten ones that OC to at least 100hz in the Club thread, and that's a lot of monitors. Many of them OC to 120 as well. Check out the first post of the owners' Club thread, it has a lot of good info as well as a listing of people's results (the one guy who said he could only get to ~70hz or so later reported he figured it out and is now sitting happily at 110). I recommend the matte model as it is a light matte coating with basically no grain/sparkle. I got one in with no dead/stuck pixels and love it! I'll be trying for 120hz tomorrow but 96hz (video card hardware limitation on my old backup card, not the monitor's fault) has worked 100% for me for a lot of hours of gaming in the last couple of days.


You had to buy off ebay?


----------



## King4x4

Bought three normal ones and got zero dead pixels.

As for BF3 need to have the settings on medium to go over 100 fps.

Three titans should give me some 120 fps on high.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You had to buy off ebay?


Yes, just like the original Catleaps/Shimian displays. They come from South Korea







.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Bought three normal ones and got zero dead pixels.
> 
> As for BF3 need to have the settings on medium to go over 100 fps.
> 
> Three titans should give me some 120 fps on high.


Obviously it's better to be pushing 120 but I am happily playing BF3 at 120hz (with my jaw hanging open) at like 40 fps. Eye strain is gone!

And what about two 7990s instead of three Titans?


----------



## Arizonian

Benifits of 120 Hz monitors don't see the fluidity of motion until you can push 100 FPS+ on TN panels.

I cant imagine its different on 1440p. I don't see how 120 Hz is benificial running 40 FPS over a 60 Hz monitor pushing 60 FPS?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Benifits of 120 Hz monitors don't see the fluidity of motion until you can push 100 FPS+ on TN panels.
> 
> I cant imagine its different on 1440p. I don't see how 120 Hz is benificial running 40 FPS over a 60 Hz monitor pushing 60 FPS?


Speak for yourself. I can notice it at 80. Granted, its not a huge impact but to say anyone can't see it below 100 is rubbish.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Speak for yourself. I can notice it at 80. Granted, its not a huge impact but to say anyone can't see it below 100 is rubbish.


To take full advantage of 120 Hz on TN panels fluidity without being choppy happens at 100 FPS + and that's why I'm asking what's different with 1440p monitors. This is my first 1440p monitor so I have some noob questions.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Obviously it's better to be pushing 120 but I am happily playing BF3 at 120hz (with my jaw hanging open) at like 40 fps. Eye strain is gone!
> 
> And what about two 7990s instead of three Titans?


Yep, I noticed my eye strain is basically gone too... I used to have my eyes feel like they dried out some, but that hasn't happened since I got this monitor several days ago and have run 96hz (now 115, working on 120).

Cross-posting this from the Korean PLS Club thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I have to say, BF3 at near-Ultra settings (2x MSAA, Ultra except shadows & effects high since they make no real visual difference and effects bogs down during large explosions) looks GORGEOUS.... at this refresh rate you no longer have blur during quick motion that makes it hard to tell what's going on, and I'm able to acquire targets way more easily. I tried toggling between 60 and 115hz and the difference is immediately obvious just moving my gun around, even at really high speeds (such as during a near-180) it's staying ghost/blur free. _BELIEVE THE HYPE if you're on the fence about trying a high refresh rate panel such as these... no guarantees you get one that can OC well but, if you do... good gods is it amazing. The best comparison I can make is almost CRT-like motion and sharpness, all while maintaining IPS-type color and 2560x1440 res._ Even zooming in with a 4x scope on my AEK-971 is staying crystal-clear and smooth, rather than looking like a blur as it centers the scope during the animation. And that is VERY quick motion.


Seriously... these things are probably the best LCD displays I have ever seen for a monitor. And I've seen/owned a lot including the 3007WFP-HC and a U3011. I'm keeping my framerate at 110-130 90% of gameplay and 95-110 probably the other 10%.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Speak for yourself. I can notice it at 80. Granted, its not a huge impact but to say anyone can't see it below 100 is rubbish.


Yep, I can see it quite readily between 60ish and 80 even when I toss on full Ultra settings and go into some big explosions







, not as severe an impact but it is there for me.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

@Arizonian

Yes, to take full advantage. But you will still notice an increase in motion once you go over 60. Some people will misinterpret that.

I don't have a 1440p (im still on my TN Samsung 22" 1050p) but the difference is there. I play a bit of Killing Floor and multiplayer is capped at around 82-83 frames and it's quite noticeable. Just as the difference is between 40 to 60 on a 60hz.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> @Arizonian
> 
> Yes, to take full advantage. But you will still notice an increase in motion once you go over 60. Some people will misinterpret that.
> 
> I don't have a 1440p (im still on my TN Samsung 22" 1050p) but the difference is there. I play a bit of Killing Floor and multiplayer is capped at around 82-83 frames and it's quite noticeable. Just as the difference is between 40 to 60 on a 60hz.


So in essence if your running 120 Hz monitor your not seeing better performance or fluidity of motion over a 60 Hz monitor until you can push over 60 FPS.

Thanks for clarification.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So in essence if your running 120 Hz monitor your not seeing better performance or fluidity of motion over a 60 Hz monitor until you can push over 60 FPS.
> 
> Thanks for clarification.


Not really... you still will have less blurring overall, but it won't be anywhere near as big of a reduction as running at high framerate with high refreshrate combined. I was on a 9600 GSO running 96hz and the difference between 40fps on that and 40fps on 60hz was small but there. Now I'm back on real cards (660 Ti SLI) and running high of both at 110hz







.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Not really... you still will have less blurring overall, but it won't be anywhere near as big of a reduction as running at high framerate with high refreshrate combined. I was on a 9600 GSO running 96hz and the difference between 40fps on that and 40fps on 60hz was small but there. Now I'm back on real cards (660 Ti SLI) and running high of both at 110hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


^

Pretty much.

My point being, is that there isn't really a threshold. You will continue to notice better visuals/fluidity as you move up your frames. It might not be scaling linear but the difference is always there. From what I can tell at least.

The hardest thing is to say that what you can see, is what I can see. Everything in this category is completely subjective.

OT:

What panel do you guys recommend? Im thinking about making the jump to 1440p this fall. I was looking at the Sammy LS27A850DS. I'm not sold on these Korean monitors. It's too big of a risk imo on something that represents core of my experience. If I buy a monitor, I want it to be PERFECT. I just curious if its worth dropping down from 120 to 60hz. It would me nice if Asus or Samsung made a 120hz 1440p. Doesn't have to be IPS/PLS. I just want that resolution


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So in essence if your running 120 Hz monitor your not seeing better performance or fluidity of motion over a 60 Hz monitor until you can push over 60 FPS.
> 
> Thanks for clarification.


We all need to keep in mind that all of our eyes are different too. Some will see a difference, and some won't. It is truly subjective. I did see a difference between 60hz and 85hz, some will not. We get too tied up with objective opinions, graphs etc. Forget what you read, see what you like.


----------



## Arizonian

Last question :

If two 1440p monitors running 120 Hz & 60 Hz are both pushing 60 FPS - there isn't performance gains OR loss from the 120 Hz monitor?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The hardest thing is to say that what you can see, is what I can see. Everything in this category is completely subjective.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> We all need to keep in mind that all of our eyes are different too. Some will see a difference, and some won't. It is truly subjective. I did see a difference between 60hz and 85hz, some will not. We get too tied up with objective opinions, graphs etc. Forget what you read, see what you like.


Yes, need to keep this in mind as well. There are def still benefits even now with my relatively low fps (averages probably 40; I can get above 60 at times) and I was hoping to get more of a discussion going about this in general so cool.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Last question :
> 
> If two 1440p monitors running 120 Hz & 60 Hz are both pushing 60 FPS - there isn't performance gains OR loss from the 120 Hz monitor?


I'm 99% sure no


----------



## OneGun

You are not going to notice it's set to 120hz if you are getting 40fps.That makes no sense.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You are not going to notice it's set to 120hz if you are getting 40fps.That makes no sense.


No you misunderstood question....

I wanted clarification if you have a 120 Hz & 60 Hz where both pushing 60 FPS that there isn't performance gains OR loss from the 120 Hz monitor.

Consensus seems to be *Higher refresh rates ARE beneficial and DO have some gains in performance and fluidity but ONLY IF you can push enough FPS to match Hz .*

So buying a 120 Hz refresh monitor with a GPU that can only push less than 60 FPS isn't going to benefit you over a 60 Hz panel. Just like TN but demands are far greater.

I've had 120 Hz TN panel since release and on my first 1440p res and had some noob questions in this field, do apologize to those who've answered this before. A lot of questions have been in this area as of late with being able to over clock refresh rates. I'm sure if I had it someone else still might new to this type of panel.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well, running windows is a lot smoother too, ya know lol

Working in MS Word or just moving windows across the desktop is smoother. But yea, if you aren't making more then 60fps in games, then there really isn't a noticeable benefit.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Obviously it's better to be pushing 120 but I am happily playing BF3 at 120hz (with my jaw hanging open) at like 40 fps. Eye strain is gone!
> 
> And what about two 7990s instead of three Titans?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No you misunderstood question....
> 
> I wanted clarification if you have a 120 Hz & 60 Hz where both pushing 60 FPS that there isn't performance gains OR loss from the 120 Hz monitor.
> 
> Consensus seems to be *Higher refresh rates ARE beneficial and DO have some gains in performance and fluidity but ONLY IF you can push enough FPS to match Hz .*
> 
> So buying a 120 Hz refresh monitor with a GPU that can only push less than 60 FPS isn't going to benefit you over a 60 Hz panel. Just like TN but demands are far greater.
> 
> I've had 120 Hz TN panel since release and on my first 1440p res and had some noob questions in this field, do apologize to those who've answered this before. A lot of questions have been in this area as of late with being able to over clock refresh rates. I'm sure if I had it someone else still might new to this type of panel.


I was talking to Wrigleyvillian as he said he could notice his 120hz monitor at 40fps which makes no sense to me..The screen is not going to refresh any faster at 120hz vs 60hz if you are only getting 40fps..It's just the placebo effect..


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Uh actually all I really said that I notice for sure that is different at this point is that my eyes no longer hurt after gaming for an hour or more. The fact that BF3 is so much more amazing now for me is mainly the higher res and larger screen (plus fantastic IQ and colors in general now...it has colors!







).

And as there is also no apparent detriment to running at 120Hz even in games I push so low I may as well leave my display at 120. And other games that I play regularly still right now like Skyrim and Tribes: Ascend I can get 100 frames if not above, so...


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Uh actually all I really said that I notice for sure that is different at this point is that my eyes no longer hurt after gaming for an hour or more. The fact that BF3 is so much more amazing now for me is mainly the higher res and larger screen (plus fantastic IQ and colors in general now...it has colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> And as there is also no apparent detriment to running at 120Hz even in games I push so low I may as well leave my display at 120. And other games that I play regularly still right now like Skyrim and Tribes: Ascend I can get 100 frames if not above, so...


My eyes use to hurt with my 1080p monitor now they don't really hurt at all.Unless i have no light on and only the monitor lol.I think cause i sit 3 feet from monitor and at 1080p i could see the pixels lol..


----------



## Sunreeper

Guys do you think its worth it to get a qnix pls even though I already have a 1440p monitor?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I was talking to Wrigleyvillian as he said he could notice his 120hz monitor at 40fps which makes no sense to me..The screen is not going to refresh any faster at 120hz vs 60hz if you are only getting 40fps..It's just the placebo effect..


Actually, it should, you're only getting new info sent at that framerate, but the screen is refreshing pixels and will have lower color retention between frames, due to the higher refresh cycle and thus lower image retention.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Guys do you think its worth it to get a qnix pls even though I already have a 1440p monitor?


Worth is pretty subjective.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Worth is pretty subjective.


That's why I want to get peoples opinions on the matter


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> That's why I want to get peoples opinions on the matter


I have my monoprice perfect panel ips and when i get some extra cash i am going to try a QNIX as my second monitor..


----------



## Mjolnir125

My eyes never hurt from using a monitor for anything; are you cranking your brightness up too high?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> My eyes never hurt from using a monitor for anything; are you cranking your brightness up too high?


There is a very good chance that it is way to high..Also i look at it for 14hrs a day with no other lights on just the monitor lol..It don't hurt them the just get dried out..


----------



## Anoxy

14 hours in front of a monitor? Dear god why?


----------



## King4x4

Well I think I found my sweet spot for my Qnix Screens... Two of them can do 120hz easily but a third just plays around... anywhy all three are rock solid at 110hz


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Well I think I found my sweet spot for my Qnix Screens... Two of them can do 120hz easily but a third just plays around... anywhy all three are rock solid at 110hz


Very nice. I've gotten mine with manual timings to do 112hz rock-solid, will stay as my 24/7 oc... 120hz might be doable with those but only barely for mine, so I don't want to push it too hard.


----------



## OneGun

Does this mean i have a wide gamut monitor?

1.07 billion colors, supports AdobeRGB and sRGB modes


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Does this mean i have a wide gamut monitor?


Yes

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=113&cp_id=11307&cs_id=1130703&p_id=10489&seq=1&format=2

I'm guessing the sRGB mode has locked color settings? Usually only high end Lacie/NEC/Eizo models have proper sRGB emulation and unlocked color settings.

120hz causes horizontal flashing lines on my Qnix and image retention. @96hz there are no flashing lines but image retention is still an issue when displaying static images for a while. I had powerpoint and MS Word's top tool bars last on screen for a while. Cycling desktop images gets rid of the IR.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Yes
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=113&cp_id=11307&cs_id=1130703&p_id=10489&seq=1&format=2
> 
> I'm guessing the sRGB mode has locked color settings? Usually only high end Lacie/NEC/Eizo models have proper sRGB emulation and unlocked color settings.
> 
> 120hz causes horizontal flashing lines on my Qnix and image retention. @96hz there are no flashing lines but image retention is still an issue when displaying static images for a while. I had powerpoint and MS Word's top tool bars last on screen for a while. Cycling desktop images gets rid of the IR.


Is it better to have A wide gamut monitor?What does that even mean?lol


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Is it better to have A wide gamut monitor?What does that even mean?lol


A 10 bit panel more of a professional monitor if you have to work in the Adobe sRGB gamut. Means higher input lag not so ideal for gaming as an 8bit panel.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Is it better to have A wide gamut monitor?What does that even mean?lol


For 95% of users a wide gamut monitor is useless. I bet most 30" owners on here are not aware they bought a wide gamut display (all 30" are wide gamut).

A wide gamut monitor can display more colors vs. a typical sRGB monitor but wide gamut displays make sRGB colors look inaccurate and over-saturated, especially with skin tones (often look sun-burned/jersey shored) and color shades are often swallowed by color over-saturation.

I have some examples, but they aren't 100% accurate since my camera can't capture a wide gamut displays colors properly

Example: Left=Wide Gamut Dell U2713H vs. Right=sRGB CrossOver 2720MDP. Both displays are calibrated with an i1 display pro colorimeter.


wide gamut: Dell U2713H Adobe RGB Preset


sRGB: Dell U2713H Preset


Will Smith & Tommy Lee Jones have sun burnt skin in the Adobe RGB mode. Look at the nose of the creature in the fish tank: the brown shades on the creatures nose are lost to green over-saturation in the Adobe RGB mode.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> For 95% of users a wide gamut monitor is useless. I bet most 30" owners on here are not aware they bought a wide gamut display (all 30" are wide gamut).
> 
> A wide gamut monitor can display more colors vs. a typical sRGB monitor but wide gamut displays make sRGB colors look inaccurate and over-saturated, especially with skin tones (often look sun-burned/jersey shored) and color shades are often swallowed by color over-saturation.
> 
> I have some examples, but they aren't 100% accurate since my camera can't capture a wide gamut displays colors properly
> 
> Example: Left=Wide Gamut Dell U2713H vs. Right=sRGB CrossOver 2720MDP. Both displays are calibrated with an i1 display pro colorimeter.
> 
> 
> wide gamut: Dell U2713H Adobe RGB Preset
> 
> 
> sRGB: Dell U2713H Preset
> 
> 
> Will Smith & Tommy Lee Jones have sun burnt skin in the Adobe RGB mode. Look at the nose of the creature in the fish tank: the brown shades on the creatures nose are lost to green over-saturation in the Adobe RGB mode.


Thanks, that was insightful. So these monitors are mostly used by what kind of professionals? Video editors? Photographers?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Thanks, that was insightful. So these monitors are mostly used by what kind of professionals? Video editors? Photographers?


Yes. Including things like graphic design and illustration.

Edit: As a student in those fields I believe you can get away with working on an 8 bit panel in just the sRGB mode. I'm going to soon fond out as my son next year starts classes in design. It was a secondary motivator for me to purchase my 1440p.


----------



## OneGun

Well then i guess you guys talked me out of my monitor and i will return it..Does it look like a bad skin tone??


----------



## MenacingTuba

Double post


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Does it look like a bad skin tone??


There are too many variables (camera capabilities, were realistic settings used, we are viewing the image on sRGB monitors, using non-color managed internet browsers, ect) for us to tell, maybe take a comparison pic with the same camera settings of the sRGB mode vs. Adobe RGB. If you like the colors and don't care about color accuracy keep it.

Wide Gamut displays are useful for photographers who own cameras capable of shooting raw images who edit them in color managed applications such as Photoshop & Lightroom. Not sure about the medical field or all the different types of graphic design. My knowledge is pretty much limited to this:

Do not buy a wide gamut monitor for playing games, watching movies and general PC use (internet, coding, writing papers, ect.)

True 10 bit displays cost thousands of dollars, pretty much all sub 2,500$ monitors I am aware of are 8 bit+FRC. One also needs a proper graphics card capable of displaying a true 10 bit source (Nvidia Quadro and AMD firepro cards) as well as a true 10 bit work flow.

There are no true 10 bit consumer sources

In 10-15 years most displays and TV broadcasts (in advanced countries=Japan) will likely use the Adobe RGB color space.

I have a cheap video camera (Sanyo HD2000). Eventually I plan on getting a camera capable of shooting RAW files and a wide gamut monitor, but right now there aren't any good ones for all around use. By the end of the year NEC & Eizo will likely release some 27" 1440p GB-LED back-lit Wide Gamut models with semi-glossy coating, hardware calibration and color space emulation which work properly to replace their old, grainy matte coated CCFL back-lit models.

The Dell U2713H has all of the above "professional," features but they do not work properly and it has really high input lag+obvious ghosting.


----------



## Arizonian

^^^This^^^

I just wanted to echo to everyone, he said the Dell U2713*H* and not the U2713*HM* for anyone who might get confused between the two. The U2713*HM* is an 8 bit designed for multimedia and the U2713*H* is the 10 bit wide gamut that MenacingTuba mentioned.


----------



## OneGun

So then what monitor do i want?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> So then what monitor do i want?


Dell U2713HM (best value sRGB monitor since it goes on sale for 550$) or ViewSonic VP2770 (best performing and the least quality control issues...700$+). The LG 27EA83R (non R=wide gamut) is an unknown variable since no one has reviewed one yet.

Or a Qnix/X-Star from ebay if you do not need extra inputs.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> So then what monitor do i want?


That's not so cut and dry. A lot is subjection to what you might want out of a monitor and what you place more important. Three monitors I suggest is VP2770, U2713HM, PB278Q. All have CON and PRO.

*VP2770* least input lag most expensive. I'll let someone who owns it give Cons and Pros on this. I read PRO - it's the fastest input lag. CON - red tint during Blu-ray playback. Don't quote me on either. Not many reviews on this monitor so hoping owners give more detail.

*U2713HM* Sit too close possible cross hatching because of a bit grainier AG coating than PB278Q. No PWM back lightning. Individually *Factory pre-calibrated*. Very accurate colors. Great contrast though a tinge of green in Blu-ray playback. Very well laid out OSD. Two 2.0 USB ports two 3.0 USB ports. Stand swivels around monitor movement for landscape and portrait. I find *gaming* with a bit of ghosting like the PB278Q. DELL has a default panel overdrive with no option on OSD to tweak but it's done a well job with it's HM version.

*PB278Q* Possible PWM flicker or issues if it bothers you, if not this is a moot point. *Deep blacks and decent colors*. It's *0.01ms* faster input lag than *U2713HM*. No extra inputs. Offers all the cables for the ports where the U2713HM lacks the HDMI cable. I found gaming very comparable to the U2713HM as input lag goes.

One thing I noticed when reading review is pricing is all different right now. Base price on these models have come down from what reviewers were basing their scores on to other monitors. The final decision is up to you and what you value most. Do find out about the pros and cons on the VP2770.

Last choice you have is if you'd like to go Korean panels and I will also leave that to someone with one who can also list PROs and COn's to help you. All good choices IMO. All will have the chance of back light bleed or IPS glow. Go figure how one person hits it off first time and others takes a few exchanges.Please make sure you also get the pros and cons to these monitors as well. Nothing is perfect and beware those who say so.

Edit- I gave you a lot of review links from different sites. Find others too. You'll see a pattern on these monitors in what keeps being repeated and what might be review subjective. I had both U2713HM and PB278Q to compare on my desk at the same time.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That's not so cut and dry. A lot is subjection to what you might want out of a monitor and what you place more important. Three monitors I suggest is VP2770, U2713HM, PB278Q. All have CON and PRO.
> 
> *VP2770* least input lag most expensive. I'll let someone who owns it give Cons and Pros on this. I read PRO - it's the fastest input lag. CON - red tint during Blu-ray playback. Don't quote me on either. Not many reviews on this monitor so hoping owners give more detail.
> 
> *U2713HM* Sit too close possible cross hatching because of a bit grainier AG coating than PB278Q. No PWM back lightning. Individually *Factory pre-calibrated*. Very accurate colors. Great contrast though a tinge of green in Blu-ray playback. Very well laid out OSD. Two 2.0 USB ports two 3.0 USB ports. Stand swivels around monitor movement for landscape and portrait. I find *gaming* with a bit of ghosting like the PB278Q. DELL has a default panel overdrive with no option on OSD to tweak but it's done a well job with it's HM version.
> 
> *PB278Q* Possible PWM flicker or issues if it bothers you, if not this is a moot point. *Deep blacks and decent colors*. It's *0.01ms* faster input lag than *U2713HM*. No extra inputs. Offers all the cables for the ports where the U2713HM lacks the HDMI cable. I found gaming very comparable to the U2713HM as input lag goes.
> 
> One thing I noticed when reading review is pricing is all different right now. Base price on these models have come down from what reviewers were basing their scores on to other monitors. The final decision is up to you and what you value most. Do find out about the pros and cons on the VP2770.
> 
> Last choice you have is if you'd like to go Korean panels and I will also leave that to someone with one who can also list PROs and COn's to help you. All good choices IMO. All will have the chance of back light bleed or IPS glow. Go figure how one person hits it off first time and others takes a few exchanges.Please make sure you also get the pros and cons to these monitors as well. Nothing is perfect and beware those who say so.


Thank you for the review


----------



## TotalRedemption

Hi all,

Very new here - As you can see. Mainly created my account (finally) to ask the question echod by nearly everyone here:

What is the BEST monitor for gaming? 2560x1440 With the lowest input lag possible - 60hz (or above preferably) Refresh rate AND is easily buyable in the UK?
See, i'm looking for theperfect monitor, which doesn't exist of course but It is crucial that upon purchase I am almost guaranteed a flawless display with no dead or stuck pixels (So I am VERY conscious about buying a Korean brand, although Crossovers are just what I want - No guarantees in the UK though!)

Can anyone help my dilemma at all please?


----------



## Thetbrett

nope. Buyers dilemma is something that you have to deal with. I bought my PB278Q without seeing it live. I did so by doing my research, knowing what I was reading about, knowing what i wanted and NOT asking other people what I should buy. Do some legwork, and you will be as happy as I am.


----------



## TotalRedemption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> nope. Buyers dilemma is something that you have to deal with. I bought my PB278Q without seeing it live. I did so by doing my research, knowing what I was reading about, knowing what i wanted and NOT asking other people what I should buy. Do some legwork, and you will be as happy as I am.


This is insinuating that I havn't bashed my skull for the past week reading reviews, comparisons and opinions to try and decide the best one for me.
As Soon as I decide on a monitor, i read a slither of information that leads me to another monitor, then another and so on. Originally I wanted the Asus, but then got turned down by the vast amount praising the U2713HM So highly - After which I heard of the Hazro's, Crossovers and Catleaps of which have better input lag/response times. Then today I hear of Qnix.

I would go out and buy 3 Dell U2713HM's tomorrow if it wasn't for the Response time on it. I am used to a '2ms' (More like 7 In all I believe from what I was reading - As opposed to the 22.5ms for the Dells) Response time on my Benq XL2420T (And of course the 120Hertz Refresh rate but I can deal with that) and feel I would definitely notice a change.
Please do not jump to assumptions that I posted here unequipped and poorly educated just because of my lack of posts.


----------



## Shiftedx

Thought I'd share some recent screens.

*Skyrim
*





*Metro: Last Light*


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalRedemption*
> 
> This is insinuating that I havn't bashed my skull for the past week reading reviews, comparisons and opinions to try and decide the best one for me.
> As Soon as I decide on a monitor, i read a slither of information that leads me to another monitor, then another and so on. Originally I wanted the Asus, but then got turned down by the vast amount praising the U2713HM So highly - After which I heard of the Hazro's, Crossovers and Catleaps of which have better input lag/response times. Then today I hear of Qnix.
> 
> I would go out and buy 3 Dell U2713HM's tomorrow if it wasn't for the Response time on it. I am used to a '2ms' (More like 7 In all I believe from what I was reading - As opposed to the 22.5ms for the Dells) Response time on my Benq XL2420T (And of course the 120Hertz Refresh rate but I can deal with that) and feel I would definitely notice a change.
> Please do not jump to assumptions that I posted here unequipped and poorly educated just because of my lack of posts.


The response times on the U2713HM and PB278Q that your reading from PRAD is much greater than the way input lag in measured from other review sites. PRAD is the most accurate seems to be the consensus.

So if your comparing the Qnix, Crossovers and Catleaps it's most likely a different testing method than PRAD. I noticed sites like TFT Central have much less lag input measured on the same monitors due to the testing done. So I'd want to know what testing method the input lag was measured by before taking it face value. Then if you can find the same site review the monitors you can make a better and fair assessment on true latency compared to each other using same testing method.


----------



## benben84

I was all ready to purchase a new monitor and join this club and then my home theater receiver decided to die on me.







Now I must wait a bit longer!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I was all ready to purchase a new monitor and join this club and then my home theater receiver decided to die on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I must wait a bit longer!


Booo!!


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftedx*
> 
> Thought I'd share some recent screens.
> 
> *Skyrim
> *


What mods are you using!!! Could you please provide a list?


----------



## TotalRedemption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The response times on the U2713HM and PB278Q that your reading from PRAD is much greater than the way input lag in measured from other review sites. PRAD is the most accurate seems to be the consensus.
> 
> So if your comparing the Qnix, Crossovers and Catleaps it's most likely a different testing method than PRAD. I noticed sites like TFT Central have much less lag input measured on the same monitors due to the testing done. So I'd want to know what testing method the input lag was measured by before taking it face value. Then if you can find the same site review the monitors you can make a better and fair assessment on true latency compared to each other using same testing method.


I am rather impressed at your assumption I used PRAD as a comparison - Which you are wholly correct in may I add.

You do make a very good point though, and added an extra layer of confusion and difficulty in choosing - But surely due to the lack of Built in scaling by default response times are much faster?
Or at least that is what i've gotten the impression of during my research.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> What mods are you using!!! Could you please provide a list?


X2 ... and also, I don't recognize that area...where is it and what quest? The colors look a lot different than any other areas I've seen which might just be an .ENB or the late hour of the sun/enviornment. Looks good, though.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Sub'd

Past Saturday I ordered the ASUS PB278Q









Just a few weeks and it's here


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> X2 ... and also, I don't recognize that area...where is it and what quest? The colors look a lot different than any other areas I've seen which might just be an .ENB or the late hour of the sun/enviornment. Looks good, though.


Agreed. Moar infos!

Is it that first small village south of White Run?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalRedemption*
> 
> This is insinuating that I havn't bashed my skull for the past week reading reviews, comparisons and opinions to try and decide the best one for me.
> As Soon as I decide on a monitor, i read a slither of information that leads me to another monitor, then another and so on. Originally I wanted the Asus, but then got turned down by the vast amount praising the U2713HM So highly - After which I heard of the Hazro's, Crossovers and Catleaps of which have better input lag/response times. Then today I hear of Qnix.
> 
> I would go out and buy 3 Dell U2713HM's tomorrow if it wasn't for the Response time on it. I am used to a '2ms' (More like 7 In all I believe from what I was reading - As opposed to the 22.5ms for the Dells) Response time on my Benq XL2420T (And of course the 120Hertz Refresh rate but I can deal with that) and feel I would definitely notice a change.
> Please do not jump to assumptions that I posted here unequipped and poorly educated just because of my lack of posts.


whoa, settle. Your missing my point, but I may have put it across wrong.


----------



## TotalRedemption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> whoa, settle. Your missing my point, but I may have put it across wrong.


I think perhaps I misread your post and took a tad bit of an offense to it - So sorry for the rash reply.

But what I said is true, and not as easy as one would think.. So sometimes asking and getting the required help from people to fill the gaps is good!


----------



## Anoxy

Wait where are you getting 22.5ms for the U2713HM? It's 8ms according to their website...

edit: looks like somebody already pointed that out


----------



## TotalRedemption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Wait where are you getting 22.5ms for the U2713HM? It's 8ms according to their website...
> 
> edit: looks like somebody already pointed that out


Source:
http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2012/review-dell-u2713hm-part9.html

Input lag when calculated totals up to 22.6ms. Unless I am completely mistaken and misread the entire review?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Input lag and refresh rate are not the same thing; the 22 ms is a total value that takes the lag in the electronics into account as well.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalRedemption*
> 
> Can anyone help my dilemma at all please?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1291882/official-1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p/3950#post_19706894

Color preset quality and black levels are basically the same as the Dell U2713HM and Asus PB278Q..the VP2770's main advantage is the lesser amount of ghosting, lag and quality control issues (no image retention, matte coating cross-hatching and less bleeding issues.)

The LG 27EA83R (non R=wide gamut=avoid) is a wild card since it has yet to be reviewed but it typically costs 800$+


----------



## TotalRedemption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Input lag and refresh rate are not the same thing; the 22 ms is a total value that takes the lag in the electronics into account as well.


Right, which ultimately affect response as a whole to the user anyway - The issue is still valid right? Or no? Like I said I could be wrong and should just adhere to the manufacturers specifications of "8ms"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291882/official-1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p/3950#post_19706894
> 
> Color preset quality and black levels are basically the same as the Dell U2713HM and Asus PB278Q..the VP2770's main advantage is the lesser amount of ghosting, lag and quality control issues (no image retention, matte coating cross-hatching and less bleeding issues.)
> 
> The LG 27EA83R (non R=wide gamut=avoid) is a wild card since it has yet to be reviewed but it typically costs 800$+


So essentially the VP2770 is the leader as far as brand names go - Only downside is cost and look appeal? Cost is of no issue to me, and the looks can be ignored i'm sure (Or Vesa mount if possible?)

This brings me to my next query - 10-bit monitors. I hear they are not what they're cracked up to be and when compared to 8-bit monitors they are pretty rubbish.


----------



## Brainsick

Serious question here: What's the point of getting a 1440p monitor when we have the ability to downsample from higher resolutions (1440p and above) ? Im serious, I mean, clearly, there *must* be a reason im missing, otherwise, there wouldn't be a market for it.

Is anybody willing to clarify this for me?


----------



## newone757

I think your understanding of downsampling might be wrong


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Serious question here: What's the point of getting a 1440p when we have the ability to downsample from higher resolutions (1440p and above) ? Im serious, I mean, clearly, there *must* be a reason im missing, otherwise, there wouldn't be a market for it.
> 
> Is anybody willing to clarify this for me?


Um, what? 2560 x 1440 has more pixels than lower resolutions. The advantage is therefore that you have more pixels and therefore a more detailed image...

Downsampling DOES NOT add any more detail to the image, it just attempts to get rid of some artifacts like aliasing. The amount of detail is still the same, since you still only have 1920 x 1080 pixels to work with (or whatever your res is).


----------



## Brainsick

Ah, ok then! I wasn't exactly sure what the benefit was since I started downsampling resolutions for games for the last weeks and I have obtained some neat results with it, but I wasn't sure about the difference between downsampled resolution vs _native_ higher resolutions, but that explains it nicely, thanks!


----------



## Mcnasty72

1440p Yamakasi Catleap 2703 @ 60hz driven by EVGA 580 3GB Classified in SLI


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Ah, ok then! I wasn't exactly sure what the benefit was since I started downsampling resolutions for games for the last weeks and I have obtained some neat results with it, but I wasn't sure about the difference between downsampled resolution vs _native_ higher resolutions, but that explains it nicely, thanks!


*If I may, a bit of a technical-to-English explanation for you....*

Yep, higher resolution gives you more pixels for a given screen area representing in-game objects/textures/etc. Say you're at a door that takes up the center bottom sixth of your screen. At 1920x1080, you might have roughly 800 pixels across and 500 high representing that door. The texture on the door has to be scaled by the game engine to fit in those dimensions. If the source texture is larger, it gets scaled down, thus reducing its visible quality. If you were on a monitor with twice the total pixel count and the same aspect ratio, you'd have a lot more of the texture visible in the same overall viewport area. This happens dynamically and scales as you move around and the door takes a different amount of screen space.

The same concept applies to geometry and the effect it has, especially on object edges in regards to antialiasing. If you have an edge that is horizontal at a slight angle downward left to right, think of looking through a grid (graph paper) where each square is representing a pixel. Think about how you could try to draw the line between its start and endpoints. You'll probably realize the problem here already: you don't have enough squares vertically to make it not come out looking very jagged and rough, and it doesn't look like a straight, smooth line like you see in real life on an edge. Screen resolution acts like this, a good analogy being a "screen door" that you are looking through to the virtual world, where each square of the screen was one pixel. The more resolution you have, the more pixels you have to represent a given object taking the same amount of viewport space, and thus smoother-looking less-jaggy edges (not perfect ever though even at super-high resolution) and much more of a texture represented in comparison to its source.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *If I may, a bit of a technical-to-English explanation for you....*
> 
> Yep, higher resolution gives you more pixels for a given screen area representing in-game objects/textures/etc. Say you're at a door that takes up the center bottom sixth of your screen. At 1920x1080, you might have roughly 800 pixels across and 500 high representing that door. The texture on the door has to be scaled by the game engine to fit in those dimensions. If the source texture is larger, it gets scaled down, thus reducing its visible quality. If you were on a monitor with twice the total pixel count and the same aspect ratio, you'd have a lot more of the texture visible in the same overall viewport area. This happens dynamically and scales as you move around and the door takes a different amount of screen space.
> 
> The same concept applies to geometry and the effect it has, especially on object edges in regards to antialiasing. If you have an edge that is horizontal at a slight angle downward left to right, think of looking through a grid (graph paper) where each square is representing a pixel. Think about how you could try to draw the line between its start and endpoints. You'll probably realize the problem here already: you don't have enough squares vertically to make it not come out looking very jagged and rough, and it doesn't look like a straight, smooth line like you see in real life on an edge. Screen resolution acts like this, a good analogy being a "screen door" that you are looking through to the virtual world, where each square of the screen was one pixel. The more resolution you have, the more pixels you have to represent a given object taking the same amount of viewport space, and thus smoother-looking less-jaggy edges (not perfect ever though even at super-high resolution) and much more of a texture represented in comparison to its source.


Well damn that is in depth I guess I need to put down the Weapons and learn more about computers.. you made my brain hurt


----------



## ASUSfreak

What he means is:

If you have a screen that measures 40cm by 20cm, then 40cm = 1920 pixels and 20cm is 1080 lines (which contains 1920 pixels)

but if your same screen of 40 x 20 has 2560x1440, then 40cm = 2560 pixels and 20cm is 1440 lines (which contains 2560 pixels)

Even though it's the same area (40x20) but with MORE pixels/lines, those little dots will be closer to each other, resulting in way better detail.

Compare it to the simpel version:

If you place 10 dots on a 40cm line, the "line" would look better than only placed by 5 dots...

And when gaming, you'll get more "overview"


----------



## plum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> And when gaming, you'll get more "overview"


I believe this is based on the FoV, not the resolution.


----------



## Mjolnir125

With a higher resolution you can get more detail with the same field of view, more field of view with same level of detail, or something inbetween. Basically, you have more pixels. What you do with them is your choice, and depends on what program you are using and what you are doing.


----------



## plum

Overview and detail are two different things though.


----------



## OneGun

How do i make it on the club list?I thought i was added but my name is not on there..


----------



## Timu

This list sure needs an update since I'm a 1440p owner yo!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> This list sure needs an update since I'm a 1440p owner yo!


Have you shown proof of that?


----------



## BahamutZer0

I would say the only complaint of my PB278Q I have so far is the need for me to enable vsync on several games where my fps seems to skyrocket otherwise. I am not sure if it is dropped frames or what but if you seen older tv's with an occasional horizontal scroll line as it produces images, that is what is happening.

Been playing some Neverwinter Beta and I get that affect even with it at 2560x1440 at ultra settings. my fps still linger at 59.4 average. But once I enable v-sync I have no more issues with that scrolling effect. Witcher 2 and Metro 2033 are others that do this to me as well.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> I would say the only complaint of my PB278Q I have so far is the need for me to enable vsync on several games where my fps seems to skyrocket otherwise. I am not sure if it is dropped frames or what but if you seen older tv's with an occasional horizontal scroll line as it produces images, that is what is happening.
> 
> Been playing some Neverwinter Beta and I get that affect even with it at 2560x1440 at ultra settings. my fps still linger at 59.4 average. But once I enable v-sync I have no more issues with that scrolling effect. Witcher 2 and Metro 2033 are others that do this to me as well.


You'll be glad to know in Neverwinter the ocassional horizontal line happens to my 1440p monitor too. It's a game issue not monitor issue.

Edit: I'm curious why it's happening in the other games as I don't play them to confirm if it's happening there. I have my monitor refresh rate set at 80 Hz. Wondering if it has anything to do with a refresh rates that's too high for us?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

A little bit OT but doesn't 1440P+ require not only a dual-link DVI Cable but also a *DVI-D port*? I got a 30" NEC here at work that is having issues with it's DVI-D port but I can still get 2560x1600 just fine on the DVI-I port. I thought this was not possible (not enough bandwidth).


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> A little bit OT but doesn't 1440P+ require not only a dual-link DVI Cable but also a *DVI-D port*? I got a 30" NEC here at work that is having issues with it's DVI-D port but I can still get 2560x1600 just fine on the DVI-I port. I thought this was not possible (not enough bandwidth).


It's most likely a DVI-I (dual link) which I believe works if the monitor is compatible.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Ah I guess I mistakenly thought only DVI-D was "dual link".


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mcnasty72*
> 
> 1440p Yamakasi Catleap 2703 @ 60hz driven by EVGA 580 3GB Classified in SLI


You have been added to the list my friend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> This list sure needs an update since I'm a 1440p owner yo!


PM me the link to your proof pic. I think I remember there was an issue with your pic. Anyways I apologize if I missed it but feel free to re-post it or PM me the link and I will add you to the list.


----------



## BahamutZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> You'll be glad to know in Neverwinter the ocassional horizontal line happens to my 1440p monitor too. It's a game issue not monitor issue.
> 
> Edit: I'm curious why it's happening in the other games as I don't play them to confirm if it's happening there. I have my monitor refresh rate set at 80 Hz. Wondering if it has anything to do with a refresh rates that's too high for us?


but like i said enabling vync resolves the horizontal lines - a single 670 will run max settings for never winter @ 1440p just sits there at 60fps except in the merchant areas where there is alot of people. Then I seen it drop to low 40's.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Um, what? 2560 x 1440 has more pixels than lower resolutions. The advantage is therefore that you have more pixels and therefore a more detailed image...
> 
> *Downsampling DOES NOT add any more detail to the image*, it just attempts to get rid of some artifacts like aliasing. The amount of detail is still the same, since you still only have 1920 x 1080 pixels to work with (or whatever your res is).


It's game dependent thing, actually.
*Check the grass.*

(direct image links below)
4096x2560
2560x1600
1920x1200
1680x1050


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> It's game dependent thing, actually.
> *Check the grass.*
> 
> (direct image links below)
> 4096x2560
> 2560x1600
> 1920x1200
> 1680x1050


But that isn't downsampling then, it's running it at higher resolution, where of course you'll see greater detail. His point was that at lower resolutions with it downsampled, you won't magically be getting any extra detail out of the same number of pixels displayed (1920x1080).


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> But that isn't downsampling then, it's running it at higher resolution, where of course you'll see greater detail. His point was that at lower resolutions with it downsampled, you won't magically be getting any extra detail out of the same number of pixels displayed (1920x1080).


^This.

If you have a 1080p monitor, you still only have ~2 million pixels. With a 2560 display, you have almost 3.7 million pixels. Downsampling does nothing to change this.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> But that isn't downsampling then, it's running it at higher resolution, where of course you'll see greater detail. His point was that at lower resolutions with it downsampled, you won't magically be getting any extra detail out of the same number of pixels displayed (1920x1080).


I assure you that *I can see this extra grass* when downsampling from 4K to 2.5K.
Level of detail like grass density must be resolution based (in this particular case ofc), so with this extra grass it's *rendered & resized vs not rendered at all*.

xRay engine magic :}


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> You have been added to the list my friend
> PM me the link to your proof pic. I think I remember there was an issue with your pic. Anyways I apologize if I missed it but feel free to re-post it or PM me the link and I will add you to the list.


Ah ok.


It's a Qnix QX2710 BTW.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> I assure you that *I can see this extra grass* when downsampling from 4K to 2.5K.
> Level of detail like grass density must be resolution based (in this particular case ofc), so with this extra grass it's *rendered & resized vs not rendered at all*.
> 
> xRay engine magic :}


I wasn't talking about detail ingame though, I was talking about actual physical detail on your screen, assuming the game has the same settings. Are you saying that the higher game resolution somehow forces higher res textures or models or something? That doesn't make sense; usually those settings are separate.


----------



## Loyrl

What mount do you guys suggest for 2 27" catleaps? I want 1landscape and 1in portrait mode. Should I get 1 that holds 2 monitors, or buy 2 1 monitor mounts?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> What mount do you guys suggest for 2 27" catleaps? I want 1landscape and 1in portrait mode. Should I get 1 that holds 2 monitors, or buy 2 1 monitor mounts?


I like the flexibility and peace of mind of two individual mounts. One mount for two decent size monitors I bet is fine but it can restrict the posititoning and just put unneeded stress at one point of a desk or wall stud.

I'd go Ergotron for cheap buy-ins, I have three and they're great to work with. The Korean 27"s are light-moderate weight so you can get away with slimmer monitor arms that are priced even lower.


----------



## DoomDash

I really like my monitor but I really miss NVIDIA 3D vision. Wonder if I could ever find a trade. When will 120 hz 1440's be out (without oc )







.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I really like my monitor but I really miss NVIDIA 3D vision. Wonder if I could ever find a trade. When will 120 hz 1440's be out (without oc )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Got a ways to go before that happens...


----------



## mgrande465

1440P with my macbook monitor power by a AMD Radeon HD 6750M graphics processor with 1GB of GDDR5 memory. have to get a photo later, cameras out of charge and i have to go...


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Ah ok.
> 
> 
> It's a Qnix QX2710 BTW.


You have been added to the list. What GPU(s)s are you running?


----------



## kga92

Wow, my u2713hm just died. I was playing some warframe (of course in a nice game of defence half an hour in) and it just said poof and then the dreaded burnt electonic smell...


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Wow, my u2713hm just died. I was playing some warframe (of course in a nice game of defence half an hour in) and it just said poof and then the dreaded burnt electonic smell...


Wow, that sucks... It does seems that all electronics DO work on smoke! Because when it comes out, it does not work anymore...









But the good news is you can buy an ASUS 27" 2560x1440 now







(Mine is on it's way!!!)


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Wow, that sucks... It does seems that all electronics DO work on smoke! Because when it comes out, it does not work anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the good news is you can buy an ASUS 27" 2560x1440 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mine is on it's way!!!)


Oh I am not buying anything, sent an RMA. Should not be a problem.
But Damn, my u2212hm is tiiiny, it looked much larger when next to the 27 incher in portrait. And my 7950 went from good enough to overkill for me.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> You have been added to the list. What GPU(s)s are you running?


2 EVGA 4GB GTX 670s in SLI.


----------



## AstralReaper

After playing a few games I realize I NEED another 7950. Too bad it will be awhile before I get one.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Samsung is replacing my frame dropping S27A850D with the edge-to-edge glass S27B970D which is annoying since it is supremely reflective and I already have a glossy CrossOver 2720MDP which is almost as good in terms of image quality but is more responsive in terms of ghosting and input lag.

It was either take the 970D or a S27A650D which is a 350$ 1080p A-MVA panel. Also not a fan of the way glass screens make blacks look grayish, just like the way plasma's do. 1st world problems.

My 850D started dropping frames a few months ago, so, I called Samsung back in March and sent it in. Every 9 seconds or so frames would be dropped, so during motion everything would appear to stutter/lurch forward.

PixerPixAn is a free motion testing software which many reviewers (including me) use to test displays. The race car goes across the screen at a fixed speed, when frames are dropped it appears to lurch forward.



The first time I sent it in a tech from their repair center called me to ask what the issue was even though I already explained it to the customer service rep on the phone...and they are supposed to take notes. I told the tech was the issue was and to download PixerPixAn to test the display. A few days later the tech called to confirm that the 3 other 850D's he tested dropped frames and the non-850D's he tested did not. A week later my original monitor showed up with a nearly illegible note stating that the monitor worked properly









I called again, sent it in again, and again the same tech called me to find out what the issue was. After re-confirmation the tech admitted he knew what the issue was the first time I sent it in and told me to send in the stand and power supply since they ask customers to only send in the panel by itself the first.

I did not want to spend 20$ to ship the stand and power supply. so, I called Samsung to get a shipping label. Even though I sent in my purchase receipt twice already they asked me to email it to them. After checking my receipt again they would email me a shipping label. A week later I called again to ask what was going on and the customer service rep sent me a shipping label. At this point it's been around 5 weeks...and nothing has been accomplished

After another week of waiting for Samsung to receive the stand+power supply I called again to find out about getting a replacement they offered me earlier. I can't remember the exact name, but let's called them executive customer service reps. The regular customer service rep put me in touch with an executive customer service rep who told me it would take around two weeks and they would send me an unspecified replacement. After two weeks went by I called again and was told it would take another two weeks









Four weeks go by with zero contact, so, I called again last week Monday. After getting apologized to many times an executive rep told me they would call me back in a few days.

After two days I was sent a cryptic email offering a Samsung S27B970D as a replacement. I replied and declined the offer since the 970D uses glass and my 850D was matte. I asked if I could get the Samsung S27B971D since as a replacement it is matte.

The next day (last Friday) I called Samsung again and the rep said they would call me back. I received an email this morning in which I was offered the S27A650D= a 1080p, 350$ monitor. I responded and declined since it is a 1080p, 350$ monitor and said I would accept the 970D. They replied with this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samsung Employee*
> Hi,
> 
> The model being offered is LS27A650DEZ/ZC


I responded
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me*
> Hi,
> 
> What happened to the 970D? The 650D is a 1920x1080 resolution model worth half as much as the monitor it is supposed to be replacing, so, I do not want it.
> 
> Thanks


Reply
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samsung Employee*
> 
> Option 1: LS27B970DS/ZC
> Option 2: LS27A650DEZ/ZC
> 
> Please advise as soon as possible.


I replied an hour ago to accept the 970D, but I will call back tomorrow and ask about the matte S27B971D.

To Summarize: It has been more than 2.5 months and Samsung still has not replaced my S27A850D and will not replace it with a display I actually want.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstralReaper*
> 
> After playing a few games I realize I NEED another 7950. Too bad it will be awhile before I get one.


Yeah...I am starting to think my foray into mini-itx may be relatively short-lived. At first I said I am never going back to a full-sized ATX rig.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Wow, my u2713hm just died. I was playing some warframe (of course in a nice game of defence half an hour in) and it just said poof and then the dreaded burnt electonic smell...


Oh nasty...

I am lucky i guess, my Dells are doing well


----------



## Loyrl

That sucks Tuba, it would have been even worse if you didn't have a spare monitor. What do those people do? They are screwed. I have been lucky with the monitors I have bought. Pretty much just view ViewSonics, Asus, and the 2 Yamasakis I own.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Also not a fan of the way glass screens make blacks look grayish, just like the way plasma's do. 1st world problems.


What?

My eyes see the exact opposite of what you describe here.


----------



## mav451

Yeah I don't get it either. Matte is well known for reduced contrast over glossy. The assertion of plasmas having poor black levels is even more baffling.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Yeah I don't get it either. Matte is well known for reduced contrast over glossy. The assertion of plasmas having poor black levels is even more baffling.


Seriously baffling


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey if you guys had to pick between the ASUS PB278Q or the Overlord Tempest X270OC_AG what would be your pick? I do plan on getting a 780 soonish to









Thanks


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> What do those people do? They are screwed.


IDK, which is why Samsung's customer service sucks. They shipped me a S27B970D in two days which is nice, but after 2.5 months that won't earn them any points in my book.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Yeah I don't get it either. Matte is well known for reduced contrast over glossy. The assertion of plasmas having poor black levels is even more baffling.


I typed GLASS, not glossy. glass vs. glossy, both displaying a black screen


Due to the way the phosphors react to light+quality of the filters used most plasmas and crt's display blacks as grays in normally lit (bright) environments.


----------



## iNcontroL

So I have a ASUS PB278Q with 2 EVGA GeForce 780s coming on Monday. What would be the sweat spot when gaming at 1440p when it comes to AA?


----------



## amd655

2xAA at 1440p 27" looks great to me.

See spoiler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hmm does look nice. I really should play through the campaign. On multiplayer 2x AA is still not quite enough for me in views from a distance and on thinner lines like fences. But better than only 2X on 1200P from which I came, of course.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> IDK, which is why Samsung's customer service sucks. They shipped me a S27B970D in two days which is nice, but after 2.5 months that won't earn them any points in my book.
> I typed GLASS, not glossy. glass vs. glossy, both displaying a black screen


Not too sure what this picture demonstrates. I see nothing but reflections on both. edit:: Maybe some light bleed on left bottom corner of left screen?

Not too sure about the reasoning you posted so I won't pretend to know, but my plasma's blacks are...black.

the 3 matte screens we have in the house are all a grey mess (although I'll take that with a grain of salt as they are budget setups) vs gthe 3 glass screens in the house (iMac, Samsung Plasma, and Shimian IPS LED)

Oh well. Interesting none the less


----------



## MenacingTuba

My picture shows a black screen displayed on both. Does the left display look black? No.


Another example, this picture is only slightly over-exposed. Some high end plasmas have good filters and can display blacks properly in a bright room, but most do not.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> My picture shows a black screen displayed on both. Does the left display look black? No.
> 
> 
> Another example, this picture is only slightly over-exposed. Some high end plasmas have good filters and can display blacks properly in a bright room, but most do not.


I'd come up with actual conclusions in a darkened and controlled room if I were in your shoes.

Also in the first picture how could it have a chance to look black in the picture? It has some white to yellow painted wall reflecting right back into in the shot which throws off our perceived look of it online while the right display has more less-reflective surfaces to handle.

Side note: I tell everyone to never buy a plasma set if its going to be in an uncontrolled lighting environment if they care about the actual picture quality.


----------



## Qbex

sign me up, please
Catleap Q270 #2A @100Hz


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> My picture shows a black screen displayed on both. Does the left display look black? No.
> 
> 
> Another example, this picture is only slightly over-exposed. Some high end plasmas have good filters and can display blacks properly in a bright room, but most do not.


This shot is a bit better to see.

I supppose I can see the slight difference. However, not too sure if you can use this one example to characterize every glass vs glossy panel. But for your particular setup, you do have a point.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qbex*
> 
> sign me up, please
> Catleap Q270 #2A @100Hz


Talk about a desk fitting perfectly into a space...


----------



## gwoody

I'm in the market for a 1440p monitor and the only thing holding me back is the uncertainty that my current system is powerful enough.
Currently system specs:
Mobo: Maximus V Gene
CPU: I5 3570k
GPU: 660ti
Ram: 16gb

I mainly play Skyrim and BF3, would these components be able to handle 2560x1440 resolution?
If not, what would you recommend upgrading to be able to run these games at acceptable framerate?

These monitors cost alot of money, and I have spent a lot of time reviewing the options out there. The only thing holding me back from making the purchase is the question about if I need to completely upgrade compter or not. If I need a complete upgrade of system, I will probably stick to 1080p even though I really don't want to and excited about possibly playing games in higher resolution.

Thanks for any information/advice anyone can give as to what I should do.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gwoody*
> 
> I'm in the market for a 1440p monitor and the only thing holding me back is the uncertainty that my current system is powerful enough.
> Currently system specs:
> Mobo: Maximus V Gene
> CPU: I5 3570k
> GPU: 660ti
> Ram: 16gb
> 
> I mainly play Skyrim and BF3, would these components be able to handle 2560x1440 resolution?
> If not, what would you recommend upgrading to be able to run these games at acceptable framerate?
> 
> These monitors cost alot of money, and I have spent a lot of time reviewing the options out there. The only thing holding me back from making the purchase is the question about if I need to completely upgrade compter or not. If I need a complete upgrade of system, I will probably stick to 1080p even though I really don't want to and excited about possibly playing games in higher resolution.
> 
> Thanks for any information/advice anyone can give as to what I should do.


660 Ti is plenty for 1440p with no AA, just don't think of running Crysis 3 or Metro Last Light, it's sub-30 fps for this card for those titles. Just don't use heavy amounts of AA as the card's meager 144 GB/s of bandwidth doesn't cut it for AA in general, but who needs AA when you have 1440p?

BF3 can do 40-50 FPS on 1440p with no MSAA last time i used it. Before i sold it to get a Titan, that is.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gwoody*
> 
> I'm in the market for a 1440p monitor and the only thing holding me back is the uncertainty that my current system is powerful enough.
> Currently system specs:
> Mobo: Maximus V Gene
> CPU: I5 3570k
> GPU: 660ti
> Ram: 16gb
> 
> I mainly play Skyrim and BF3, would these components be able to handle 2560x1440 resolution?
> If not, what would you recommend upgrading to be able to run these games at acceptable framerate?
> 
> These monitors cost alot of money, and I have spent a lot of time reviewing the options out there. The only thing holding me back from making the purchase is the question about if I need to completely upgrade compter or not. If I need a complete upgrade of system, I will probably stick to 1080p even though I really don't want to and excited about possibly playing games in higher resolution.
> 
> Thanks for any information/advice anyone can give as to what I should do.


Your going to have to turn down settings on some games and others not so much but it's doable. Below is two graphs -Metro Last Night and Crysis 3- graphs.



Spoiler: Toughest games you'll see



*Guru3D*






Drop those settings to medium perhaps low with no AA. You can always run *Nvidia Optimize* to figure out what settings are best for your games to your set up.

Games like BF3 and I'm going on a limb but gathering BF4 will be very close in comparison.



Spoiler: Games you play most



Your 660Ti will fall between the GTX 580 and GTX 670. Just underneath the GTX 670 performance.

*TechPowerUP*


----------



## gwoody

Thanks for your feedback, happy to hear I don't need to immediately upgrade my system (plan to in near future, just not now) to be able to run at 1440p. I don't mind lowering some settings and even disabling AA altogether for now until I upgrade my computer. I just wanted to make sure that I could use this monitor for the games I play out of the box, didn't want it sitting around for couple months which is when I plan on getting new components for computer.

One last question, I noticed the difference between 1080p and 1440p in price is $300+ dollars between the monitors I was comparing, PB278Q (1440p) and the VS278Q-P (1080p)...
Is the price difference worth it for higher resolution? I ask because most here probably made the jump from 1080p to 1440p and can give solid opinion since you've use both for comparison.

Thanks again for current feedback - and any more that can help me in my decision making.
(sorry if this is wrong place to post these types of questions, I figured asking users who actually own these monitors was best place which is why I posted here for advice)

90% sure making the purchase this week, leaving 10% open in case some 1440p owners think the cost isn't worth the difference from 1080p...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gwoody*
> 
> Thanks for your feedback, happy to hear I don't need to immediately upgrade my system (plan to in near future, just not now) to be able to run at 1440p. I don't mind lowering some settings and even disabling AA altogether for now until I upgrade my computer. I just wanted to make sure that I could use this monitor for the games I play out of the box, didn't want it sitting around for couple months which is when I plan on getting new components for computer.
> 
> One last question, I noticed the difference between 1080p and 1440p in price is $300+ dollars between the monitors I was comparing, PB278Q (1440p) and the VS278Q-P (1080p)...
> Is the price difference worth it for higher resolution? I ask because most here probably made the jump from 1080p to 1440p and can give solid opinion since you've use both for comparison.
> 
> Thanks again for current feedback - and any more that can help me in my decision making.
> (sorry if this is wrong place to post these types of questions, I figured asking users who actually own these monitors was best place which is why I posted here for advice)
> 
> 90% sure making the purchase this week, leaving 10% open in case some 1440p owners think the cost isn't worth the difference from 1080p...


1440P has 80% more pixels then 1080P or 2 million Vs 3,6 million pixels

Is 1440P worth it not only yes but hell yes once you have seen 1440P you will never want to go back to 1080P or lower


----------



## user33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gwoody*
> 
> Thanks for your feedback, happy to hear I don't need to immediately upgrade my system (plan to in near future, just not now) to be able to run at 1440p. I don't mind lowering some settings and even disabling AA altogether for now until I upgrade my computer. I just wanted to make sure that I could use this monitor for the games I play out of the box, didn't want it sitting around for couple months which is when I plan on getting new components for computer.
> 
> One last question, I noticed the difference between 1080p and 1440p in price is $300+ dollars between the monitors I was comparing, PB278Q (1440p) and the VS278Q-P (1080p)...
> Is the price difference worth it for higher resolution? I ask because most here probably made the jump from 1080p to 1440p and can give solid opinion since you've use both for comparison.
> 
> Thanks again for current feedback - and any more that can help me in my decision making.
> (sorry if this is wrong place to post these types of questions, I figured asking users who actually own these monitors was best place which is why I posted here for advice)
> 
> 90% sure making the purchase this week, leaving 10% open in case some 1440p owners think the cost isn't worth the difference from 1080p...


Like others had said, once you have used 1440P, even just for a few days/hours, it would be very hard to return to 1080P without feeling deprived


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I can attest to this coming from 1200P, much less 1080.


----------



## King4x4

Imo if the price difference is important... go pick up a cheap korean screen.

Bought 9 of them of different brands (Yamakasi, Crossover, Achivia and Qnix).

Never had any with more then 1 dead pixel and they are pretty decent for the price.

Qnix are the cheapest and some models come with very light coating and you can overclock them to 96hz with no problems.

Yamaksi are pretty decent and got a cool design.

Crossovers got better materials on the stand and some can pivot.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Most QNIX and X-Star PLS will do 120+ but the average user has settled on 96. One reason is a darkening effect as the refresh rate gets higher. Another is difficulty pushing frames above 100 in new games in the first place.


----------



## user33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Imo if the price difference is important... go pick up a cheap korean screen.
> 
> Bought 9 of them of different brands (Yamakasi, Crossover, Achivia and Qnix).
> 
> Never had any with more then 1 dead pixel and they are pretty decent for the price.
> 
> Qnix are the cheapest and some models come with very light coating and you can overclock them to 96hz with no problems.
> 
> Yamaksi are pretty decent and got a cool design.
> 
> Crossovers got better materials on the stand and some can pivot.


Crossover 27Q LED (or LED-P, the model that has pivot stand) has the thinnest bezel of all 1440P monitors on the consumer market (including Samsung, DELL, Apple). The only problem is: it can't be overclocked.

I have 2 27Q LED-P for 6 months and am planning to get a 3rd one just so that I can play the games in triple-screens.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user33*
> 
> Crossover 27Q LED (or LED-P, the model that has pivot stand) has the thinnest bezel of all 1440P monitors on the consumer market (including Samsung, DELL, Apple). The only problem is: it can't be overclocked.
> 
> I have 2 27Q LED-P for 6 months and am planning to get a 3rd one just so that I can play the games in triple-screens.


You actually can overclock it if you buy the overclockable PCB from overlord and install it


----------



## user33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> You actually can overclock it if you buy the overclockable PCB from overlord and install it


Yes, I know, but that cost a leg and and an arm for 3 monitors


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Most QNIX and X-Star PLS will do 120+ but the average user has settled on 96. One reason is a darkening effect as the refresh rate gets higher. Another is difficulty pushing frames above 100 in new games in the first place.


My friend has a Qnix at 120fps, I have an iOne Display Pro. I could share the icc profile we make of his screen if there is any interest.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> My friend has a Qnix at 120fps, I have an iOne Display Pro. I could share the icc profile we make of his screen if there is any interest.


yes please share..


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes, thanks, though there are plenty of ICCs (for various Hz too) floating around incl in a section of the PLS Club OP. Actually, many incl myself have gotten great results with one for an Asus PLS from TFTCentral.com (and I even made my own with a ColorMunki; came out kind of dark though and need to try again and/or a diff calibrator which can borrow from work).


----------



## Sunreeper

What's the cheapest high quality monitor calibrator I can get? I know next to nothing about monitor calibration however I do want to calibrate my monitor. My budgets like $100-150 and I live in Canada.


----------



## _REAPER_

Has anyone got the Asus overclocked?


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Has anyone got the Asus overclocked?


Wouldn't recommend it. Any overclock the Asus monitor is capable of (which I think is 85 Hz at the most) isn't noticeable enough to risk your monitor burning out and voiding warranty.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Wouldn't recommend it. Any overclock the Asus monitor is capable of (which I think is 85 Hz at the most) isn't noticeable enough to risk your monitor burning out and voiding warranty.


You know you are on OVERCLOCK.NET right? lol


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You know you are on OVERCLOCK.NET right? lol


Yeah but unless he has the money to burn on another 600 dollar monitor the risk is far above the benefit. There really isn't any benefit at all actually to Overclock that particular monitor (I assume it's ASUS PB278Q). Not only is there a high risk over burning out this particular monitor if you decide to overclock it, but it can't overclock high enough to see any real difference. Also the second you attempt to overclock it can potentially void your warranty if ASUS ever finds out.

Now if he had something like a Catleap or Crossover than yeah.. Even though overclocking those monitors to 120 Hz isn't comparable to a 120 Hz TN Panel, people still report a noticeable difference. But most ASUS monitors can't even go past 75 Hz, the highest I've seen was 85 Hz.


----------



## _REAPER_

I think I will just leave it at 60hz.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I got another quick question for you guys its not related to gaming lol... watching 1080p movies @1440p is it still good if your sitting about 1.5 - 2ft away?

Thought I'd ask here instead of making a new thread

Thanks


----------



## iNcontroL

If you really concentrate you can notice blur when watching 1080p on 1440p. For me it isn't a big deal. Think of it as watching 720p on a 1080p Monitor.


----------



## MKHunt

That's why I watch 720p content on my 1440panels. Each original pixel in the 720p video becomes 4 pixels on the screen, so no bluuries.

(Also, trifacta pic incoming, but im in the middle of a remodel/move)


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Thanks














I was almost ready to go dual Asus PA248Q but seeing 1440p doesnt blur I might end up getting dual Asus PB278Q instead


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

I can do 1440P and higher but stick with 1440!
Tri CrossFire (7950's overclocked past 7970 ghz editions ) have not water-cooled them yet so that's the best I can do ;/






still building this beast and modding it so its pretty ugly right now!!! PLEASE ADD ME TO THE GROUP!!!


----------



## King4x4

You guys to need to have SVP to watch movies... Interpolating is just









SVP-team.com

If you check their forums that have a way of enabling it on Daum Player... God it's a world of difference


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> What's the cheapest high quality monitor calibrator I can get? I know next to nothing about monitor calibration however I do want to calibrate my monitor. My budgets like $100-150 and I live in Canada.


You really don't need to buy one. You can simply use others ICC profiles made on the same display (that's what the calibration procedure does--makes an ICC file for use in Windows Color Management). However you can get one used for well under $100. Though may also need to purchase some software as well. Really, it's not worth the cash nor the hassle for regular "home use". If you want more details PM me.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> I can do 1440P and higher but stick with 1440!
> Tri CrossFire (7950's overclocked past 7970 ghz editions ) have not water-cooled them yet so that's the best I can do ;/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still building this beast and modding it so its pretty ugly right now!!! PLEASE ADD ME TO THE GROUP!!!


Have you tried raising your memory clock higher? My 7950 can hit 1575 Mhz for the memory clock at stock memory voltages with no issues.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

no I did a fast one xD I have to took it to its limits yet as its still on air ;'[ < changing that real soon hehe


----------



## ASUSfreak

Finally!!! Today it arrived! ASUS one (duh







)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Finally!!! Today it arrived! ASUS one (duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hope you got one without any problems like mine has


----------



## ASUSfreak

I've searched this thread. Seems like you have quite a few problems









Dust building up
Dead pixels
Backlight bleeding

How do I check those things btw?


----------



## iARDAs

Any ideas if Oled 1440p or above monitors will hit the market in 2014?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> I've searched this thread. Seems like you have quite a few problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dust building up
> Dead pixels
> Backlight bleeding
> 
> How do I check those things btw?


Dead pixels can be checked by opening up MS Paint in 'white' & hitting F11 full screen. Get right up on your monitor and start searching for any dots that are black.

Back light bleed needs to be done in a completely dark room. MS Paint on 'black' F11 full screen. Brightness check at 100% to see it at it's worst.

When you play a movie with a dark border or gaming you should not see any white / yellow in the black borders areas bleeding through. Will lighten up even the deepest blacks.

Dead pixels can be bothersome if it's in the center eye sight. In my case with the PB2787Q I had one off to the lower left which didn't mother me. I spotted a second in the middle of the monitor that could dot an 'i' or pass as a period. Once I spotted that one it was impossible to not see it otherwise.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> I've searched this thread. Seems like you have quite a few problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dust building up
> Dead pixels
> Backlight bleeding
> 
> How do I check those things btw?


I only got some dirt/dust stuck on the panel no backlight bleed or any other problems thank god


----------



## wrigleyvillain

That'll work tho is is probably quicker than Paint even; same F11 for full screen.

http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php

Another good site:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/


----------



## OneGun

I use this one cause all you have to do is left click to change colors..

http://deadpixeltest.net/


----------



## FlyingSolo

I use this to check for dead or stuck pixel

http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## shilka

ASUS Launches PQ321 Monitor with 3840 x 2160 IGZO Display






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ASUS today announced the PQ321 True 4K UHD Monitor, a desktop display with a stunning Ultra HD 3840 x 2160 resolution that's equivalent to four Full HD displays stacked side-by-side. The PQ321 has a 31.5-inch LED-backlit 4K Ultra HD display (140 pixels-per-inch) with 16:9 aspect ratio, and supports 10-bit RGB 'deep color' for vibrant images with more natural transitions between hues.

Cutting-edge IGZO panel technology
The ASUS PQ321 True 4K UHD Monitor uses cutting-edge Indium Gallium Zinc Oxide (IGZO) rather than traditional amorphous silicon for the active layer of its LCD panel. IGZO panels support much smaller transistors than amorphous silicon, which in turn gives much smaller pixels and the 3840 x 2160 resolution of the PQ321 is four times that of a 1920 x 1080 Full HD display.

176-degree wide viewing angles on both vertical and horizontal planes minimize onscreen color shift, while the 350cd/m² brightness rating and 8ms gray-to-gray response time ensure smooth, bright, and vibrant moving visuals. IGZO technology also gives reduced energy consumption compared to amorphous silicon and reduces bulk - at 35mm at its thickest point, the PQ321 is the thinnest 4K UHD monitor available today.

Comprehensive video inputs for UHD content
The ASUS PQ321 True 4K UHD Monitor features DisplayPort and US models offer dual-HDMI ports inputs with Picture-by-Picture support. Built-in 2W stereo speakers remove the need for additional desktop clutter and, in addition to being wall-mountable, the monitor stand offers full height, swivel, and tilt adjustment.

AVAILABILITY & PRICING
ASUS will be exhibiting the 39-inch and 31.5-inch True 4K UHD Monitor models at Computex 2013 in Taipei.



http://www.techpowerup.com/184696/asus-launches-pq321-monitor-with-3840-x-2160-igzo-display.html

And here i tought it would be years before we saw a 4K monitor

Now i know that i will save money up for lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I wish I had the money and space for that new Asus monitor
























































that will never happen tho


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I wish I had the money and space for that new Asus monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that will never happen tho


And its only a 31.8 inch monitor have seen TV´s smaller then that lol

And i bet the price will be more then 1000$


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> And its only a 31.8 inch monitor have seen TV´s smaller then that lol
> 
> And i bet the price will be more then 1000$


lol probably 4K for $4000?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> lol probably 4K for $4000?


2000$ seems more like it
Think thats where the first 1600P monitors started

Your power bill will over 9000 think it will be a power hog


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 2000$ seems more like it
> Think thats where the first 1600P monitors started
> 
> Your power bill will over 9000 think it will be a power hog


haha I watched that ep a few days ago







.

Yeah... I um... already put the power bill up another $100 after building my baby







dont think Im gonna be aloud that beast


----------



## revro

slightly off topic: if i understand correctly, Vegeta comes to earth, destroys entire cities and then gets away from imprisonment by marrying the daughter of richest man in world









best
revro


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> slightly off topic: if i understand correctly, Vegeta comes to earth, destroys entire cities and then gets away from imprisonment by marrying the daughter of richest man in world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


He also helps save the earth a million times


----------



## Mjolnir125

Considering the fact that the current 30 inch 2560 x 1600 monitors are all at least $1,000, I think it is safe to say that this will be quite a bit more.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well you can get a Korean one *well* south of a grand...not sure about the overall quality of those though. Personally only familiar with the various 1440Ps. Many if not all are LG IPS though...


----------



## iARDAs

I never get why 1600p monitor are so much more expensive than 1440p


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I never get why 1600p monitor are so much more expensive than 1440p


Think its because they are 16.10 so they want more money


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> ASUS Launches PQ321 Monitor with 3840 x 2160 IGZO Display
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/184696/asus-launches-pq321-monitor-with-3840-x-2160-igzo-display.html
> 
> And here i tought it would be years before we saw a 4K monitor
> 
> *Now i know that i will save money up for lol*


Asus got my attention.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> Asus got my attention.


Think it will be like 2000$ or something like that


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think it will be like 2000$ or something like that


I think you'll have to add another zero


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I think you'll have to add another zero


It was a shot in the dark guess


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I never get why 1600p monitor are so much more expensive than 1440p


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think its because they are 16.10 so they want more money


Yeah should be able to remove the "so" from that statement...but it's obvious that they _should_ cost more (more screen area and higher res). The Korean ones are much more "in line" price-wise between 27" and 30" too...


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah should be able to remove the "so" from that statement...but it's obvious that they _should_ cost more (more screen area and higher res). The Korean ones are much more "in line" price-wise between 27" and 30" too...


They are most likely a lower volume product, so they must sell them for more to make a profit from the fairly expensive construction process and facilities.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

That makes sense. Targeted towards the smaller high-end market segment, both professional and enthusiast.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> ASUS Launches PQ321 Monitor with 3840 x 2160 IGZO Display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS today announced the PQ321 True 4K UHD Monitor, a desktop display with a stunning Ultra HD 3840 x 2160 resolution that's equivalent to four Full HD displays stacked side-by-side. The PQ321 has a 31.5-inch LED-backlit 4K Ultra HD display (140 pixels-per-inch) with 16:9 aspect ratio, and supports 10-bit RGB 'deep color' for vibrant images with more natural transitions between hues.
> 
> Cutting-edge IGZO panel technology
> The ASUS PQ321 True 4K UHD Monitor uses cutting-edge Indium Gallium Zinc Oxide (IGZO) rather than traditional amorphous silicon for the active layer of its LCD panel. IGZO panels support much smaller transistors than amorphous silicon, which in turn gives much smaller pixels and the 3840 x 2160 resolution of the PQ321 is four times that of a 1920 x 1080 Full HD display.
> 
> 176-degree wide viewing angles on both vertical and horizontal planes minimize onscreen color shift, while the 350cd/m² brightness rating and 8ms gray-to-gray response time ensure smooth, bright, and vibrant moving visuals. IGZO technology also gives reduced energy consumption compared to amorphous silicon and reduces bulk - at 35mm at its thickest point, the PQ321 is the thinnest 4K UHD monitor available today.
> 
> Comprehensive video inputs for UHD content
> The ASUS PQ321 True 4K UHD Monitor features DisplayPort and US models offer dual-HDMI ports inputs with Picture-by-Picture support. Built-in 2W stereo speakers remove the need for additional desktop clutter and, in addition to being wall-mountable, the monitor stand offers full height, swivel, and tilt adjustment.
> 
> AVAILABILITY & PRICING
> ASUS will be exhibiting the 39-inch and 31.5-inch True 4K UHD Monitor models at Computex 2013 in Taipei.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/184696/asus-launches-pq321-monitor-with-3840-x-2160-igzo-display.html
> 
> And here i tought it would be years before we saw a 4K monitor
> 
> Now i know that i will save money up for lol


It better have little to no input lag.


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

Alright, how do I join you guys? My Monoprice 27" IPS-ZERO-G Slim will be here on Sunday or Monday hopefully.

I can't do any harm running one of these out of spec right? I'll be getting the parts for my new build in about a week, and until then I'm left with the laptop in my sig.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehOnlyMITTENS*
> 
> Alright, how do I join you guys? My Monoprice 27" IPS-ZERO-G Slim will be here on Sunday or Monday hopefully.
> 
> I can't do any harm running one of these out of spec right? I'll be getting the parts for my new build in about a week, and until then I'm left with the laptop in my sig.


Congrats.
To join the club take a picture of your monitor and make sure you attach your name on a wordpad or on a piece of paper right next to the monitor.

Never any guarantee running anything out of spec. Risk wise I'd say is pretty low. May shorten life span.


----------



## Anoxy

39 inch monitor? No thanks.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> 39 inch monitor? No thanks.


Where did ya get 39 from? It has a 31.5" display.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think it will be like 2000$ or something like that


$5000


----------



## Arizonian

Ok, whatever the speculation price..... All the talk about higher resolution monitors than 1440p in the club should take place in a different thread.









Think we're a few pages in now.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1395907/vr-zone-asus-pq321-31-5-inch-led-backlit-4k-ultra-hd-display


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Ok, whatever the speculation price..... All the talk about higher resolution monitors than 1440p in the club should take place in a different thread.


I like this idea as 1440P is by far the majority of us who run higher than 1200P but it does say "and above". I always took that to mean 1600P and such in addition to multiple 1440P display setups. Clarification?

If this thread is really only for 1440P discussion I'm all for it.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I like this idea as 1440P is by far the majority of us who run higher than 1200P but it does say "and above". I always took that to mean 1600P and such in addition to multiple 1440P display setups. Clarification?
> 
> If this thread is really only for 1440P discussion I'm all for it.


Great point it is the 1440p and ABOVE club..


----------



## Sunreeper

Guys I just found out that the Korean companies are now selling the 29 inch 21:9 2560x1080p panoramic monitors may have to get one


----------



## hatlesschimp

I have a 970D samsung but i was wondering if i could still be in the club after i sell it because i have 3x vg248qe monitors debezelled in portrait surround making a res of 3240 x 1920p. Thanks


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Great point it is the 1440p and ABOVE club..


Good point. Up to 1600p with club entries on OP page. That's true...it does say and above.... Carry on.


----------



## hatlesschimp

LOL thank you ill take a pic when i clean the room tomorrow. My missus has been busting my balls since i bought the new monitors lol. I told her if she wants a present for herself ill get her new mower and wipper snipper lol.


----------



## revro

actually sry but iardas requirement (iarda was the opener of topic) was that club is ment for monitors to be 1440p+ even if its multi monitor setup.

best
revro


----------



## hatlesschimp

So im out of the club now??? Ill just have to not sell the 970d then.

best
hatlesschimp


----------



## Azefore

Aye, it's single monitor minimum of 1440p :/

Now if you were to do 3x1440p


----------



## DoomDash

Brought my Monoprice monitor to a LAN yesterday night and needless to say everyone was drooling on it.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I have a 970D samsung but i was wondering if i could still be in the club after i sell it because i have 3x vg248qe monitors debezelled in portrait surround making a res of 3240 x 1920p. Thanks


That looks amazing!


----------



## Cito

I bought the ASUS PB278Q 1440p Monitor used it for a few days and sadly i am returning it. Just not really impressed just going to get another 2 Asus VG278HE run triple of that.

It looked good don't get me wrong but i guess i am a 120 hertz type of player =(


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> That looks amazing!


I've tried many monitors and this is the best I've had. I can't recommend it enough!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> I bought the ASUS PB278Q 1440p Monitor used it for a few days and sadly i am returning it. Just not really impressed just going to get another 2 Asus VG278HE run triple of that.
> 
> It looked good don't get me wrong but i guess i am a 120 hertz type of player =(


Debezel them and go portrait surround!


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Debezel them and go portrait surround!


How do you watch videos on portrait surround? I'd imagine it'd suck with all the damn letter boxing


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I've tried many monitors and this is the best I've had. I can't recommend it enough!


I was going to get that monitor but I wanted 1440p as well, so...yeah.=p Looks great though.


----------



## SuperKW

Add me to the club







asus PB278Q and dell U2713HM


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> Add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asus PB278Q and dell U2713HM


Wow sweet you keeping both?


----------



## SuperKW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Wow sweet you keeping both?


Yep


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> Yep


I know it's just pictures, but it seems that you have them amazingly calibrated very close.









Also stop by the U2713HM Club and join us.


----------



## SuperKW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I know it's just pictures, but it seems that you have them amazingly calibrated very close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also stop by the U2713HM Club and join us.


I used the setup on the first page for asus monitor except the brightness set it to 75 and the dell monitor is on default







2 dead or stuck pixels on the dell







but they very hard to notice.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> I used the setup on the first page for asus monitor except the brightness set it to 75 and the dell monitor is on default


I also found MenacingTuba's custom calibration settings on his thread worked very well for the ASUS PB278Q.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> I can do 1440P and higher but stick with 1440!
> Tri CrossFire (7950's overclocked past 7970 ghz editions ) have not water-cooled them yet so that's the best I can do ;/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still building this beast and modding it so its pretty ugly right now!!! PLEASE ADD ME TO THE GROUP!!!


What monitors are those, I can't tell from the pic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Finally!!! Today it arrived! ASUS one (duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Welcome to the club mate. How you liking your new monitor so far?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I have a 970D samsung but i was wondering if i could still be in the club after i sell it because i have 3x vg248qe monitors debezelled in portrait surround making a res of 3240 x 1920p. Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Like other said, you need a minimum of 1 1440P screen or higher to join. Thats a great looking setup by the way.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> Add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asus PB278Q and dell U2713HM


You have been added to the list with both your monitors.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Where did ya get 39 from? It has a 31.5" display.


If you click on the link and read the article:

"ASUS will be exhibiting the 39-inch and 31.5-inch True 4K UHD Monitor models at Computex 2013 in Taipei."


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If you click on the link and read the article:
> 
> "ASUS will be exhibiting the 39-inch and 31.5-inch True 4K UHD Monitor models at Computex 2013 in Taipei."


Apologies, I should not have jumped to conclusions.

Back to the topic


----------



## jgozalo

Hello
I have this computer:

Intel Core I7 920 2.66Ghz Box Socket 1366 (overclock to 3.8)
Asus P6T Deluxe V2 Socket 1366
Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Cooler
MSI GTX 570 OC Edition
Mushkin Essential DDR3 PC3-16000 6GB 3x2GB 9-10-9-24
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA2 MAESTRO
Cooler Master HAF 932
Corsair HX850 850W Modular

And I just bought a Crossover Q27, so I am playing at 1440p now and really loving it. I think this monitor is great value for the price. Not a single dead pixel.
But the thing is that even if I OC my GTX 570 (Core clock to 800 shader clock to 1800) i still get a bit stuck in 30 fps in Bioshock infinite or MEtro last light.
It is really playable but not that smooth. Not that I have a lot of cash to spend after buying the monitor, but I have like around 300 bucks that I could spend on a new card.
Do you guys think now is a good time to buy a new graphic card? I was thinking of waiting until winter so the new consoles come up and we see more graphic cards.
Also, I want to buy Nvidia, kind of used to it. So for less than $300 do u think there is anything that I can buy that will really improve my fps at 1440p?
Many thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgozalo*
> 
> Hello
> I have this computer:
> 
> Intel Core I7 920 2.66Ghz Box Socket 1366 (overclock to 3.8)
> Asus P6T Deluxe V2 Socket 1366
> Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Cooler
> MSI GTX 570 OC Edition
> Mushkin Essential DDR3 PC3-16000 6GB 3x2GB 9-10-9-24
> Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA2 MAESTRO
> Cooler Master HAF 932
> Corsair HX850 850W Modular
> 
> And I just bought a Crossover Q27, so I am playing at 1440p now and really loving it. I think this monitor is great value for the price. Not a single dead pixel.
> But the thing is that even if I OC my GTX 570 (Core clock to 800 shader clock to 1800) i still get a bit stuck in 30 fps in Bioshock infinite or MEtro last light.
> It is really playable but not that smooth. Not that I have a lot of cash to spend after buying the monitor, but I have like around 300 bucks that I could spend on a new card.
> Do you guys think now is a good time to buy a new graphic card? I was thinking of waiting until winter so the new consoles come up and we see more graphic cards.
> Also, I want to buy Nvidia, kind of used to it. So for less than $300 do u think there is anything that I can buy that will really improve my fps at 1440p?
> Many thanks


Throw another GTX 570 in there in if your motherboard has slots for two cards

There is no single card that can max out some games in 1440P not even a GTX Titan you need two cards for that
You need this


----------



## jgozalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Throw another GTX 570 in there in if your motherboard has slots for two cards
> 
> There is no single card that can max out some games in 1440P not even a GTX Titan you need two cards for that
> You need this


I thought about that, and actually, I would love to do that.
I saw in ebay this Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 at 140 euros.

In order to do the SLI, it has to be the exact same card or just any 570 would do it? can I mix a MSI 570 çOC with this one? So my motherboard accepts SLI?
Thanks


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgozalo*
> 
> -snip-
> In order to do the SLI, it has to be the exact same card or just any 570 would do it?


You can mix and match vendors of reference 570's as they are built the same except who manufactures it. So EVGA and Gigabyte reference 570's no problem etc....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgozalo*
> 
> I thought about that, and actually, I would love to do that.
> I saw in ebay this Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 at 140 euros.
> 
> In order to do the SLI, it has to be the exact same card or just any 570 would do it? can I mix a MSI 570 çOC with this one? So my motherboard accepts SLI?
> Thanks


Think they just need to have the same amount of VRAM


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think they just need to have the same amount of VRAM


I'm pretty sure you can mix VRAM but will only mirror the lowest amount. So a 4GB and 2GB will only be effectively 2GB VRAM only.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can mix VRAM but will only mirror the lowest amount. So a 4GB and 2GB will only be effectively 2GB VRAM only.


No you cant i tried that with a 2 GB and a 4 GB GTX 680 no matter what i did it refused to work so i know first hand it wont work

At least thats how the GTX 680 is


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No you cant i tried that with a 2 GB and a 4 GB GTX 680 no matter what i did it refused to work so i know first hand it wont work
> 
> At least thats how the GTX 680 is


Hey that's right you did have that mix I remember now. Hmmmm wonder why I was thinking someone else did that on OCN.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hey that's right you did have that mix I remember now. Hmmmm wonder why I was thinking someone else did that on OCN.


Think you can with a crack or mod but i just got BSOD when i tried it


----------



## Arizonian

*FAQ: SLi*

That was bugging me. SO here is the answer.
Quote:


> *Can I mix and match graphics cards with different sizes of memory?*
> This is not recommended, so it would be better if you could consider the answer as a "no", but it is possible using CoolBits. Though at the end of the day, if you currently own an 8800GTS 640MB you should purchase a second 8800GTS 640MB. However, when using CoolBits (value set to 18), you can force both of the cards to use the lower of the two memory sizes and operate together in SLi mode. When dissimilar memory sizes are enabled to work together the effective memory size for each card becomes the smaller of the two memory sizes. So an 8800GTS 640MB paired with an 8800GTS 320MB would operate the same as 8800GTS 320MB SLi.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *FAQ: SLi*
> 
> That was bugging me. SO here is the answer.


That was the good old says Nvidia has removed that option from the drivers now so you cant add cards that does not have the same amount of VRAM


----------



## Arizonian

Yeah it's old info....search brought it up. It's actually stickied. Id get 570's with the same VRAM.

On a side note.....looks like not all the 570's burned up in smoke....







. JK


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah I think it will work with AMD cards but you definitely get the lower of the two capacities.


----------



## duce

Can some one please help me? I got 2 gtx 680 in sli running one ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite 27" 2560x1440 an two samsung 1920x1080p monitor an for the life of me i can't get nvida surround to work. After moving to 1440 gaming i just can't go back to 1080p


----------



## jgozalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Throw another GTX 570 in there in if your motherboard has slots for two cards
> 
> There is no single card that can max out some games in 1440P not even a GTX Titan you need two cards for that
> You need this


I can get another GTX 570 for 140 euros in Ebay. But some guys are telling me I wont nothing a difference running one gtx 570 or two as I will be limited by VRAM. But also other guy is telling me he has two 570 in SLI and he gained an average of 15 fps at 1440p with the two cards in SLI.

I dont know what to do now. My first option, as I dont want to spend too much money, would be to use the two cards in SLI, but I want to be sure I will be getting something out of it...anyone here has two 570 in SLI?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgozalo*
> 
> I can get another GTX 570 for 140 euros in Ebay. But some guys are telling me I wont nothing a difference running one gtx 570 or two as I will be limited by VRAM. But also other guy is telling me he has two 570 in SLI and he gained an average of 15 fps at 1440p with the two cards in SLI.
> 
> I dont know what to do now. My first option, as I dont want to spend too much money, would be to use the two cards in SLI, but I want to be sure I will be getting something out of it...anyone here has two 570 in SLI?


Thats guy telling you you dont have enough VRAM is wrong

Yes you only have 1,25GB of VRAM or 2,5 GB depening on the card but that is still enough for the most part

Yes its not enough for the most demanding games but is enough for most turn down some texttures and you are fine


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgozalo*
> 
> Hello
> I have this computer:
> 
> Intel Core I7 920 2.66Ghz Box Socket 1366 (overclock to 3.8)
> Asus P6T Deluxe V2 Socket 1366
> Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Cooler
> MSI GTX 570 OC Edition
> Mushkin Essential DDR3 PC3-16000 6GB 3x2GB 9-10-9-24
> Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA2 MAESTRO
> Cooler Master HAF 932
> Corsair HX850 850W Modular
> 
> And I just bought a Crossover Q27, so I am playing at 1440p now and really loving it. I think this monitor is great value for the price. Not a single dead pixel.
> But the thing is that even if I OC my GTX 570 (Core clock to 800 shader clock to 1800) i still get a bit stuck in 30 fps in Bioshock infinite or MEtro last light.
> It is really playable but not that smooth. Not that I have a lot of cash to spend after buying the monitor, but I have like around 300 bucks that I could spend on a new card.
> Do you guys think now is a good time to buy a new graphic card? I was thinking of waiting until winter so the new consoles come up and we see more graphic cards.
> Also, I want to buy Nvidia, kind of used to it. So for less than $300 do u think there is anything that I can buy that will really improve my fps at 1440p?
> Many thanks


x2 on the second 570 ... at least considering that budget.

I had a single 670 4GB card for a while with my 1440p monitor and it worked pretty good ... but some games got a bit laggy (Metro 2033 and Syndicate) ... but the second 670 card I added, in SLI, really opened things up ... smooth sailing through just about anything.

OR ...

Sell your 570 and add the funds to your 300 dollar budget and pick up a single 670 card or 680 card (pref 4gb) and then down the road, add a second one in SLI ...


----------



## revro

do you mean you got bottlenecked by the 256 bit bus @1440p? or was it simply not enough cudas/gpu clock/mem clock? 770 should not have these problems, am i right?

thank you
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> do you mean you got bottlenecked by the 256 bit bus @1440p? or was it simply not enough cudas/gpu clock/mem clock? 770 should not have these problems, am i right?
> 
> thank you
> revro


No you dont get bottlenecked by a 256 bit bus its a myth and it needs to die i am so tried of hearing it

Same with the 2 GB Vs 3 GB Vs 4 VRAM is faster myth


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No you dont get bottlenecked by a 256 bit bus its a myth and it needs to die i am so tried of hearing it
> 
> Same with the 2 GB Vs 3 GB Vs 4 VRAM is faster myth


Those are incredibly broad and generalized statements. Like we all have identical setups and run all the same software, for starters...


----------



## revro

so what could be his bottleneck on his setup? small clock on memory?

thank you
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so what could be his bottleneck on his setup? small clock on memory?
> 
> thank you
> revro


If you only have one GTX 660 TI for 1440P gaming what you lack is GPU power

Its not the bus thats not big enough its not too little VRAM

What i call myths are those that say the 7970 is better just because its has a 384 bit bus and 3 GB of VRAM and while it is a little bit faster its not ground breaking faster like they claim


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Fair enough there...but, again, all these things really depend on one's other hardware incl., of course, display(s) and with what software (games) and at what settings. Frankly I wish it could be more "scientific" than it is, in practice. My point is no one should be making broad generalizations about what's "best".


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Fair enough there...but, again, all these things really depend on one's other hardware incl., of course, display(s) and with what software (games) and at what settings. Frankly I wish it could be more "scientific" than it is, in practice. My point is no one should be making broad generalizations about what's "best".


I have been told so many times that my GTX 680 is too slow and not good enough for GTX 680 because its a 256 bit bus card

Also i bought 4 GB cards as they where the only dual slot cards in stock i could buy and i can report that more VRAM is faster is bull.... and its a myth its busted but people are still going on with it with the GTX 770

I can even prove the 4GB is faster Vs 2GB is a myth


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well if it never has to swap to system memory for texture storage and such then no it's not going to be any "faster." Once again, comes back to what you are running exactly and how. You can mod games like Skyrim that will easily use a full 4GB+ frame buffer especially at the highest resolutions.

Though, regardless, I doubt NV would even release a high-end card in the first palce that was truly bottlenecked by it's bus, production costs be damned. I think their engineers know a little bit more about this stuff than Joe Forum User.


----------



## Anoxy

So who here is running CFX 7970s?

I have one right now, but I'm seriously considering another one so I can safely max out all my games at this resolution. But I've heard CFX is buggy. Any thoughts?


----------



## revro

i have a 3gb card evga 660ftw that when 2.5gb vram is exceeded starts to stutter. i red somewhere that the memory controller for last 500mb vram is just 64bit so maybe thats the problem ... and the card is from evga who are tight with nvidia









best
revro


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i have a 3gb card evga 660ftw that when 2.5gb vram is exceeded starts to stutter. i red somewhere that the memory controller for last 500mb vram is just 64bit so maybe thats the problem ... and the card is from evga who are tight with nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


Interesting to hear this. I have the 3gb TI's but never used/allocated(before people start correcting me







) more than 2.3gb. I need to get Crysis or Skyrim to see what happens.


----------



## user33

I too am on the quest for a suitable GPU to game on my Crossover 27Q LED-P (2560x1440) monitor, just ordered an Asus 2GB version of OC'ed GTX 660-Ti, will run some tests and benchmarks when I received the card. From what I read in newegg customer feedbacks, it should have enough power to run modern games in 1440p resolution.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user33*
> 
> I too am on the quest for a suitable GPU to game on my Crossover 27Q LED-P (2560x1440) monitor, just ordered an Asus 2GB version of OC'ed GTX 660-Ti, will run some tests and benchmarks when I received the card. From what I read in newegg customer feedbacks, it should have enough power to run modern games in 1440p resolution.


Not the most demanding games with full details


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So who here is running CFX 7970s?
> 
> I have one right now, but I'm seriously considering another one so I can safely max out all my games at this resolution. But I've heard CFX is buggy. Any thoughts?


Crossfire (and SLI too for that matter) works better than it used to; scaling is actually really good on many games especially since 6000 series. I was very pleased with my 6850 Crossfire set up early last year but wanted more than 1GB vram. But what you ask is a very "big question" with lots of factors to consider and no one can answer it better than you just trying it out. Could always return or sell the second card if you aren't satisfied with the results for the money. Much more information elsewhere than here though; I would look at the newer frame latency studies over at pcper as well. More info below:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363712/pcper-frame-rating-part-3-first-results


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So who here is running CFX 7970s?
> 
> I have one right now, but I'm seriously considering another one so I can safely max out all my games at this resolution. But I've heard CFX is buggy. Any thoughts?


I'm happy with my crossfire setup it is a little buggy but only when I'm using the modded 120hz drivers for 2560x1440 and for that matter I think I installed something that is conflicting with the drivers. Anywasys I think its a good purchase especially if you already have a 7970. I got my 2 7970s around 10 months ago for 650$ and I'm still getting better performance than a titan or a gtx 780 which is the same price right now.
Let's look at your options too. You have a 7970 so you can either
Sell the 7970 and pay more money for a gtx 780
Or
Wait until the 8970/9970 series comes out
The thing is amd has already said that its going to take them a pretty long time before they release a new card so the perfect upgrade would be getting another 7970. You'd get better performance than the volcano island cards for a much cheaper price and before they've even released. This isn't even accounting for the crossfire frame time driver fixes that'll be released soon which may make gameplay even smoother.
I say go for it and crossfire


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I'm happy with my crossfire setup it is a little buggy but only when I'm using the modded 120hz drivers for 2560x1440 and for that matter I think I installed something that is conflicting with the drivers. Anywasys I think its a good purchase especially if you already have a 7970. I got my 2 7970s around 10 months ago for 650$ and I'm still getting better performance than a titan or a gtx 780 which is the same price right now.
> Let's look at your options too. You have a 7970 so you can either
> Sell the 7970 and pay more money for a gtx 780
> Or
> Wait until the 8970/9970 series comes out
> The thing is amd has already said that its going to take them a pretty long time before they release a new card so the perfect upgrade would be getting another 7970. You'd get better performance than the volcano island cards for a much cheaper price and before they've even released. This isn't even accounting for the crossfire frame time driver fixes that'll be released soon which may make gameplay even smoother.
> I say go for it and crossfire


You should be a salesman, cause you just convinced me to pull the trigger lol. Thanks a lot for the input though.

But to think I'm spending this much money on a computer at the brink of summer when I should be outside all day enjoying the beautiful weather =/

Also, that said, am I safe with a Corsair AX750 psu?


----------



## Mjolnir125

It isn't the bus width alone that determines performance at high resolution. GPUs can be bottlenecked by a ton of different things internally, and I don't know of a way to actually tell what the limiting factor is. However, higher resolutions and high res textures tend to need more VRAM and higher memory BANDWIDTH. Bus width is only PART of this, the other being memory SPEED. These numbers combined give you the memory bandwidth. An OCed 7950 or 7970 will have LOADS more VRAM bandwidth than a 680 simply because it has a 384 bit bus and the speeds are pretty much the same, but I doubt the increase is really necessary; I am betting that the GPU would be bottlenecked internally by something else (like shader power or something) before it saturated 300 MB/s of memory bandwidth.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So who here is running CFX 7970s?
> 
> I have one right now, but I'm seriously considering another one so I can safely max out all my games at this resolution. But I've heard CFX is buggy. Any thoughts?


I was hesitant to get my second 7950 boost card for the same reasons.. But I am so happy I did.. The only game that really bugs me is Far Cry 3 as the stuttering is pretty bad.. RadeonPro will help with a lot of it but it still kinda sucks..


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You should be a salesman, cause you just convinced me to pull the trigger lol. Thanks a lot for the input though.
> 
> But to think I'm spending this much money on a computer at the brink of summer when I should be outside all day enjoying the beautiful weather =/
> 
> Also, that said, am I safe with a Corsair AX750 psu?


No problem







and why does everyone say that I guess I should start working at a computer sales store







regarding your PSU I think its fine but I'm no expert on PSUs so I suggest asking around


----------



## shilka

AX750 is more then enough power unless you plan on going crazy you are got going to be even close to 750 watts


----------



## Anoxy

Ok, thanks guys. Techpowerup says Xfire 7970s reach 525W maximum so I figured I'd be fine.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have been told so many times that my GTX 680 is too slow and not good enough for GTX 680 because its a 256 bit bus card
> 
> Also i bought 4 GB cards as they where the only dual slot cards in stock i could buy and i can report that more VRAM is faster is bull.... and its a myth its busted but people are still going on with it with the GTX 770
> 
> I can even prove the 4GB is faster Vs 2GB is a myth


A 2GB card will produce more visual "stuttering" when in high res texture areas and when it's VRAM is taxed/maxed by this; I know because I've had a 2GB 670 card and also (currently) a 4GB 670 card.

It's undeniable. The 4GB card, say in a heavily modded, high res textured Skyrim install, will play quite noticeably more smoothly than the 2GB card. It's replicable and true.

That said, in so far as fluid, immersive game play is concerned? I vastly prefer the 4GB card and yeah, whether it's technically true or not (though I think frame rate tests would confirm such) the decreased stuttering vs the 2GB card does indeed at least create an "impression" of the game play being faster.

So yeah, if your running high res games that would overflow a 2GB card's VRAM? A 4GB card will certainly increase your percieved sense of speed.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> AX750 is more then enough power unless you plan on going crazy you are got going to be even close to 750 watts


I've been meaning to ask you what do you think about my PSU? I got it on sale when I still didn't know that much about power supplies and since you know so much about them I'm curious to know if I should purchase another one or keep the one I have


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok, thanks guys. Techpowerup says Xfire 7970s reach 525W maximum so I figured I'd be fine.


http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you what do you think about my PSU? I got it on sale when I still didn't know that much about power supplies and since you know so much about them I'm curious to know if I should purchase another one or keep the one I have


Oh thats the Z series right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


The problem with that one is that most dont use it the right way you have to know what to do and not to do before you get the right numbers


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have been told so many times that my GTX 680 is too slow and not good enough for GTX 680 because its a 256 bit bus card
> 
> Also i bought 4 GB cards as they where the only dual slot cards in stock i could buy and i can report that more VRAM is faster is bull.... and its a myth its busted but people are still going on with it with the GTX 770
> 
> I can even prove the 4GB is faster Vs 2GB is a myth


I have never heard anyone claiming more VRAM is "faster". That's a new one lol. Those are the type of people I would simply ignore

Moar GBz!!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> I have never heard anyone claiming more VRAM is "faster". That's a new one lol. Those are the type of people I would simply ignore
> 
> Moar GBz!!


Sory about the typo the reason for that epic typo error was i was falling asleep on the keyboard and i did fall asleep a few min later

I meant to say
I have been told so many times that my GTX 680 is too slow and not good enough for 1440P because its a 256 bit bus card

Moral of the story don't white stuff when you are falling asleep

And its a danish forum they keep telling me i just need more VRAM and a 384 bit card and i all set for 1440P i cant help but laugh at that

You need


----------



## newone757

^^LOL oh ok. I really thought somebody was saying that. Agree with you about being on the internet half asleep though. Last time I did that I bought a second 670 for SLi. Woke up, and thought it was a dream until it arrived LOL. Wife was PISSED


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Oh thats the Z series right?


Yupp


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> ^^LOL oh ok. I really thought somebody was saying that. Agree with you about being on the internet half asleep though. Last time I did that I bought a second 670 for SLi. Woke up, and thought it was a dream until it arrived LOL. Wife was PISSED


Going off topic from 1440P

I see you have a KingWin 850w 80 platinum PSU how do you like it?

And did you know its a Super Flower Golden King in a Kingwin made box
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Yupp


Its a 4 year old Sirtec made unit

Its alright its not special these days but unless you have a big pile of money laying around you dont need to replace it

You can find lots of newer units that are much worse

If you want to replace it you only got a few other 1000 watts options i think is worth buying over your Z


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Oh thats the Z series right?
> The problem with that one is that most dont use it the right way you have to know what to do and not to do before you get the right numbers


I was just trying to help..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I was just trying to help..


Yes i know you did and i did not say anything against you

Its just that many dont know how to use it right so they end up with the wrong numbers


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a 4 year old Sirtec made unit
> 
> Its alright its not special these days but unless you have a big pile of money laying around you dont need to replace it
> 
> You can find lots of newer units that are much worse
> 
> If you want to replace it you only got a few other 1000 watts options i think is worth buying over your Z


Thanks man +rep the main reason I want to replace it is because its only semi modular which is going to make it really hard to sleeve which I've never done before. It also makes this weird noise when I turn it upside down so I'm probably going to RMA it just too lazy to at the moment lol


----------



## shilka

You only got 3 options then and i am going to list them in the order i think is best so dont hate me or agree with it if you dont like it

Super Flower Leadex 1000 watts only problem is its not out yet and the EVGA SuperNova G2 has taken some of parts out of it to make it cheaper

Antec High Current Pro Platinum 1000 watts main problem here is its overpriced and hard to find but i just saw someone here that wanted to sell one

The Seasonic Platinum 1000 watts which is the boring and obvious choice main problem is coil whine

Another great option is the semi modular Fractal Design Newton R3


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Going off topic from 1440P
> 
> I see you have a KingWin 850w 80 platinum PSU how do you like it?
> 
> And did you know its a Super Flower Golden King in a Kingwin made box


No Complaints from me ! I was only able to find like one review which stated it was the Super Flower. To be honest I haven't been big on computer components but I was under the impression that was good at the time so it did help push towards the purchase. And the fact it was the cheapest ~800W PSU I could find at the time (newegg sale for about $160 plus a $40 mail in rebate that I FORGOT to redeem, doh). But in the review they gave it extremely high ratings on its as advertised efficiency and even had it pulling 1000W with no issues (that's the highest their testing equipment could pull or they would have tried to go further).

Overall its been pretty awesome, never gets hot really so fan doesn't kick on often if at all (don't think I've ever seen in spin in ECO mode). No coil wine, basically you never even know its there, which IMO is a good thing for PSUs. Seems like not too many people know about it though as I always see people defaulting to other PSU's for the sake of them being more popular it seems. Although it is a bit more expensive now


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> No Complaints from me ! I was only able to find like one review which stated it was the Super Flower. To be honest I haven't been big on computer components but I was under the impression that was good at the time so it did help push towards the purchase. And the fact it was the cheapest ~800W PSU I could find at the time (newegg sale for about $160 plus a $40 mail in rebate that I FORGOT to redeem, doh). But in the review they gave it extremely high ratings on its as advertised efficiency and even had it pulling 1000W with no issues (that's the highest their testing equipment could pull or they would have tried to go further).
> 
> Overall its been pretty awesome, never gets hot really so fan doesn't kick on often if at all (don't think I've ever seen in spin in ECO mode). No coil wine, basically you never even know its there, which IMO is a good thing for PSUs. Seems like not too many people know about it though as I always see people defaulting to other PSU's for the sake of them being more popular it seems. Although it is a bit more expensive now


Many just want Corsonic so they dont care about all the others

Anyway lets get back to 1440P before we go too much off topic and a mod comes in and delete everything


----------



## newone757

Haha yeah lets do that.

Has anyone ever seen the white Yamisaka or SHimian in real life? If the price was the same as the black, I wonder how that would have looked on my all white desk with my white Fractal Define R4.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yamakasi-Q270-LED-Multi-White-S-IPS-27-Monitor-WQHD-2560x1440-Perfert-Pixel-/111019641550?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19d9494ace

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSBS-27-LED-WHITE-DVI-QHD-2560x1440-Speaker-Monitor-/170813842587?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item27c54c649b


----------



## user33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Haha yeah lets do that.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen the white Yamisaka or SHimian in real life? If the price was the same as the black, I wonder how that would have looked on my all white desk with my white Fractal Define R4.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yamakasi-Q270-LED-Multi-White-S-IPS-27-Monitor-WQHD-2560x1440-Perfert-Pixel-/111019641550?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19d9494ace
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSBS-27-LED-WHITE-DVI-QHD-2560x1440-Speaker-Monitor-/170813842587?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item27c54c649b


It should look nice! just add the white iPad and white iPhone and you are good to go


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user33*
> 
> It should look nice! just add the white iPad and white iPhone and you are good to go


Have a white iPad but black iPhone







My wife has the white though so that can count for something lol. I don't plan on it though, just oogling over it. I like unique yet clean setups.


----------



## cosm0

Hey guys, Asus PB278Q powered by a Nvidia GTX 780 through DVI.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosm0*
> 
> Hey guys, *Acer* PB278Q powered by a Nvidia GTX 780 through DVI.


Impressive! And nice avatar. I'm watching ep 10 right now.


----------



## Savumg

maybe Asus PB278Q


----------



## cosm0

Yeah that one, I had an Acer 24" for the past 2 years so I'm used to saying Acer ahaha


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosm0*
> 
> Hey guys, Asus PB278Q powered by a Nvidia GTX 780 through DVI.


Nice and clean setup you have there


----------



## cosm0

It's dirty most of the time but since I got my new monitor I decided to clean it up a bit.


----------



## s1rrah

Some 1440p screenies from my ongoing, second play through of Skyrim. Much better this go round since upgrading to SLI 670's and a 1440p monitor ... some of the environments are so killer I spend hours just walking around looking at stuff ... ;-) ... fun:

...



...



...



...



...



...



...



...


----------



## Anoxy

I might have to give Skyrim another play through now that I've upgraded to XFire and 1440p.

Also, has anyone here compared the U3014 to the U3011? I'm really considering a move to 1600p, I'd like a little more vertical real estate.

or perhaps the Crossover 3020mdp or 30q5?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I'm really considering a move to 1600p, I'd like a little more vertical real estate.


All 30" monitors are wide gamut=over-saturated and inaccurate colors in games. All 30" models except for the Dell 3014 (it has very obvious ghosting (overshoot) issues) and possibly the new Lenovo LT3053P have the same grainy matte coating as the CrossOver 3020MDP.

This image shows the affect of coatings on pixels, notice how unclear the 3020MDP looks.

http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2013/04/18/1/33_kristaleffect_big.jpg

Notice how clear 2560x1440 models like the U2713H/U2713HM/S27A850D/VP2770/PB278Q look by comparison. The 3014 has the same coating as the U2713H and possibly the Lenovo.

All of the CCFL back-lit 30" models have low contrast (600-700:1 typically) and only the high end displays (NEC/Eizo/Lacie) with hardware calibration+color space emulation offer sRGB color space coverage and colors which can rival those of a budget 23" IPS. All of Dells 30" models sRGB modes have locked color settings.

If you want to spend a few hundred dollars to downgrade buy a 30".



The Asus PB278Q is one of the slowest 1440p monitors.

Trace Free 60



The Trace Free setting needs to be set to 20 to get rid of the obvious overshoot from Trace Free 40+60, but the color streaking is increased due to the slowed pixel response times.

http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2013/review-asus-pb278q-part6.html#Responsiveness

SveteHardware uses an oscilloscope and the reviewer also says to use Trace Free 20 to get rid of the overshoot:

http://www.svethardware.cz/recenze-asus-pb278q-velikan-s-pls/36240-3









The U2713HM doesn't have overdrive settings




http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2012/review-dell-u2713hm-part8.html#Responsiveness
http://www.svethardware.cz/recenze-dell-u2713hm-pan-neocenitelny/36059-3
http://extrahardware.cnews.cz/recenze/dell-u2713hm-test-levne-27-2560-x-1440-px-kalibraci-barev/strana/0/8
http://s1093.photobucket.com/user/2...ic VP2770/thedarkknightrisespart2001.jpg.html

The VP2770 is the fastest

Ultra



The Advanced (Medium) setting doesn't overshoot and the pixel response times remain pretty much the same. For some reason PRAD only tested the Standard (lowest) and Ultra settings.

VP2770>2720MDP>27Q LED-P>S27A850D=PB278Q>>>U2713H

Playerwares has tested many 2560x1440 models including a few from ebay. Scroll down to see their pixel response time measurement comparison chart

http://www.playwares.com/xe/24375261

The 2720MDP comes in slightly ahead of the Dell U2713HM and the 2720MDP does not overshoot unlike the Dell.

I've owned the following:

Samsung S27A850D, CrossOver 27Q LED-P, CrossOver 2720MDP, Asus PB278Q, Dell U2713H and the Viewsonic VP2770. The Viewsonic has the least amount of color streaking and doesn't overshoot when using the Advanced setting making it easily the fastest. The VP2770 streaks noticeably less than the 2720MDP...it's almost on par with my Asus VG248QE at 60hz.

*Update:*

I now own the Qnix QX2710 and PRAD has reviewed the LG 27EA83D and Eizo EV2763W.









Color wise the Eizo is just as good as the VP2770, PB278Q and U2713HM which are all very similar, however the PLS panels are automatically better since they do not have cross-hatching or image retention issues.

The Eizo EV2763W's best setting is nearly free from overshoot and the pixel response times are on par with the ViewSonic's Advanced setting, but the Eizo has a higher signal delay and is not free from overshoot while the ViewSonic is.




http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-eizo-ev2736wfs-bk-teil7.html#Reaktionsverhalten
http://www.svethardware.cz/recenze-eizo-ev2736w-konkurent-pro-dell/37673-3
http://extrahardware.cnews.cz/recenze/eizo-ecoview-ev2736wfs-presvedcivy-27-ips-se-ctyrmi-megapixely/strana/0/8



LG 27EA83D has the lowest signal delay of all 2560x1440 monitors but there are two firmware versions, one which has 37-39ms (measured by Playerwares and ==DEAD==) and the new version tested by PRAD and Playerwares. The LG has the fastest pixel response times but is not free from overshoot, so both the Eizo & ViewSonic are still better. The LG has the lowest PWM dimming frequency ever measured @160hz which is downright insulting.

The LG is a wide gamut monitor=over-saturated and inaccurate colors except when used in color managed programs. It has an sRGB mode but the sRGB color space coverage is mediocre and it has mediocre contrast/black levels as well as locked color settings. The 27EA83D is one of the worst name brand 2560x1440 monitors available

I can't post PRAD's oscilloscope measurements since their review will not be available to the public until August 8th, feel free to pay for the preview:

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-lg-27ea83-d-teil13.html#Reaktionsverhalten
http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/54150/Ocherednaya_podelka_s_pristavkoj_Pro._Obzor_i_testirovanie_monitora_LG_27EA83-D.html
http://www.playwares.com/xe/27586921

Playerwares oscilloscope pixel response time measurements

http://down.playwares.com/xe/files/attach/images/53/342/121/9e593fc574e8d419237e77e033f811c9.jpg


The Qnix QX2710 is essentially the same as the Asus PB278Q's Trace Free 20 & Samsung S27A850D's Normal overdrive settings which are all free from overshoot. The Qnix does not have any overdrive settings. It holds up quite well once overclocked to 96hz (mine artifacts @120hz)

http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/13500-qnix-qx2710-review-2560x1440-matte-overclock-able-pls.html#post1016072


The Fujitsu P27T-7 just came out, it has the same cross-hatching issues as the U2713HM according to overclock.ru and is only available in Europe...it has the same obvious overshoot issues as the Dell U2713H and a 17.6ms signal delays according to PRAD

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-fujitsu-p27t-7-led-teil8.html#Reaktionsverhalten

http://www.svethardware.cz/recenze-fujitsu-p27t-7-led-monitor-po-kterem-budete-touzit/37924-3
http://extrahardware.cnews.cz/recenze/fujitsu-p27t-7-ips-nevidane-presne-barvy-elegantne-bileho-ips-1440p/strana/0/8


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I might have to give Skyrim another play through now that I've upgraded to XFire and 1440p.
> 
> Also, has anyone here compared the U3014 to the U3011? I'm really considering a move to 1600p, I'd like a little more vertical real estate.
> 
> or perhaps the Crossover 3020mdp or 30q5?


How are you liking crossfire?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> All 30" monitors are wide gamut=over-saturated and inaccurate colors in games. All 30" models except for the Dell 3014 (it has very obvious ghosting (overshoot) issues) and possibly the new Lenovo LT3053P have the same grainy matte coating as the CrossOver 3020MDP.
> 
> This image shows the affect of coatings on pixels, notice how unclear the 3020MDP looks.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2013/04/18/1/33_kristaleffect_big.jpg
> 
> Notice how clear 2560x1440 models like the U2713H/U2713HM/S27A850D/VP2770/PB278Q look by comparison. The 3014 has the same coating as the U2713H and possibly the Lenovo.
> 
> All of the CCFL back-lit 30" models have low contrast (600-700:1 typically) and only the high end displays (NEC/Eizo/Lacie) with hardware calibration+color space emulation offer sRGB color space coverage and colors which can rival those of a budget 23" IPS. All of Dells 30" models sRGB modes have locked color settings.
> 
> If you want to spend a few hundred dollars to downgrade buy a 30".
> 
> 
> 
> The Asus PB278Q is one of the slowest 1440p monitors.
> 
> Trace Free 60
> 
> 
> 
> The Trace Free setting needs to be set to 20 to get rid of the obvious overshoot from Trace Free 40+60, but the color streaking is increased due to the slowed pixel response times.
> 
> http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2013/review-asus-pb278q-part6.html#Responsiveness
> 
> SveteHardware uses an oscilloscope and the reviewer also says to use Trace Free 20 to get rid of the overshoot:
> 
> http://www.svethardware.cz/recenze-asus-pb278q-velikan-s-pls/36240-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U2713HM doesn't have overdrive settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2012/review-dell-u2713hm-part8.html#Responsiveness
> http://www.svethardware.cz/recenze-dell-u2713hm-pan-neocenitelny/36059-3
> http://extrahardware.cnews.cz/recenze/dell-u2713hm-test-levne-27-2560-x-1440-px-kalibraci-barev/strana/0/8
> http://s1093.photobucket.com/user/2...ic VP2770/thedarkknightrisespart2001.jpg.html
> 
> The VP2770 is the fastest
> 
> Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> The Advanced (Medium) setting doesn't overshoot and the pixel response times remain pretty much the same. For some reason PRAD only tested the Standard (lowest) and Ultra settings.
> 
> VP2770>2720MDP>27Q LED-P>S27A850D=PB278Q>>>U2713H
> 
> Playerwares has tested many 2560x1440 models including a few from ebay. Scroll down to see their pixel response time measurement comparison chart
> 
> http://www.playwares.com/xe/24375261
> 
> The 2720MDP comes in slightly ahead of the Dell U2713HM and the 2720MDP does not overshoot unlike the Dell.
> 
> I've owned the following:
> 
> Samsung S27A850D, CrossOver 27Q LED-P, CrossOver 2720MDP, Asus PB278Q, Dell U2713H and the Viewsonic VP2770. The Viewsonic has the least amount of color streaking and doesn't overshoot when using the Advanced setting making it easily the fastest. The VP2770 streaks noticeably less than the 2720MDP...it's almost on par with my Asus VG248QE at 60hz.
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> I now own the Qnix QX2710 and PRAD has reviewed the LG 27EA83D and Eizo EV2763W.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color wise the Eizo is just as good as the VP2770, PB278Q and U2713HM which are all very similar, however the PLS panels are automatically better since they do not have cross-hatching or image retention issues.
> 
> The Eizo EV2763W's best setting is nearly free from overshoot and the pixel response times are on par with the ViewSonic's Advanced setting, but the Eizo has a higher signal delay and is not free from overshoot while the ViewSonic is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-eizo-ev2736wfs-bk-teil7.html#Reaktionsverhalten
> http://www.svethardware.cz/recenze-eizo-ev2736w-konkurent-pro-dell/37673-3
> http://extrahardware.cnews.cz/recenze/eizo-ecoview-ev2736wfs-presvedcivy-27-ips-se-ctyrmi-megapixely/strana/0/8
> 
> 
> 
> LG 27EA83D has the lowest signal delay of all 2560x1440 monitors but there are two firmware versions, one which has 37-39ms (measured by Playerwares and ==DEAD==) and the new version tested by PRAD and Playerwares. The LG has the fastest pixel response times but is not free from overshoot, so both the Eizo & ViewSonic are still better. The LG has the lowest PWM dimming frequency ever measured @160hz which is downright insulting.
> 
> The LG is a wide gamut monitor=over-saturated and inaccurate colors except when used in color managed programs. It has an sRGB mode but the sRGB color space coverage is mediocre and it has mediocre contrast/black levels as well as locked color settings. The 27EA83D is one of the worst name brand 2560x1440 monitors available
> 
> I can't post PRAD's oscilloscope measurements since their review will not be available to the public until August 8th, feel free to pay for the preview:
> 
> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-lg-27ea83-d-teil13.html#Reaktionsverhalten
> http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/54150/Ocherednaya_podelka_s_pristavkoj_Pro._Obzor_i_testirovanie_monitora_LG_27EA83-D.html
> http://www.playwares.com/xe/27586921
> 
> Playerwares oscilloscope pixel response time measurements
> 
> http://down.playwares.com/xe/files/attach/images/53/342/121/9e593fc574e8d419237e77e033f811c9.jpg
> 
> 
> The Qnix QX2710 is essentially the same as the Asus PB278Q's Trace Free 20 & Samsung S27A850D's Normal overdrive settings which are all free from overshoot. The Qnix does not have any overdrive settings. It holds up quite well once overclocked to 96hz (mine artifacts @120hz)
> 
> http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/13500-qnix-qx2710-review-2560x1440-matte-overclock-able-pls.html#post1016072
> 
> 
> The Fujitsu P27T-7 just came out, it has the same cross-hatching issues as the U2713HM according to overclock.ru and is only available in Europe...it has the same obvious overshoot issues as the Dell U2713H and a 17.6ms signal delays according to PRAD
> 
> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-fujitsu-p27t-7-led-teil8.html#Reaktionsverhalten
> 
> http://www.svethardware.cz/recenze-fujitsu-p27t-7-led-monitor-po-kterem-budete-touzit/37924-3
> http://extrahardware.cnews.cz/recenze/fujitsu-p27t-7-ips-nevidane-presne-barvy-elegantne-bileho-ips-1440p/strana/0/8


I can't notice any "overshooting" with my U2714HM; it seems to be equal in performance to all of the other monitors I have owned (including a fairly high end 16:10 24 inch Benq TN panel from a few years back). Putting that much stock in specifications instead of what is actually noticeable to a human observer isn't always the best way to decide which monitor to buy; after all we are viewing the monitor with our eyes, not comparing it in a spreadsheet in everyday use. I don't really know of overshoot being an issue for anyone with the U2713HM, nor have I seen anyone calling it a "laggy" display or anything along those lines. All of the criticisms of it that I have seen as far as lag is concerned come directly from test numbers, NOT from actual use. I can quite confidently say that the input lag is NOT an issue for me, even in fast paced FPS games.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I can't notice any "overshooting" with my U2714HM; it seems to be equal in performance to all of the other monitors I have owned (including a fairly high end 16:10 24 inch Benq TN panel from a few years back). Putting that much stock in specifications instead of what is actually noticeable to a human observer isn't always the best way to decide which monitor to buy; after all we are viewing the monitor with our eyes, not comparing it in a spreadsheet in everyday use. I don't really know of overshoot being an issue for anyone with the U2713HM, nor have I seen anyone calling it a "laggy" display or anything along those lines. All of the criticisms of it that I have seen as far as lag is concerned come directly from test numbers, NOT from actual use. I can quite confidently say that the input lag is NOT an issue for me, even in fast paced FPS games.


But just because you can't notice it don't mean everyone else can't..He was trying to help people out with reviews and numbers on the top monitors..Alot of people can't tell the difference between 60hz and 120hz either but i tell you i sure can..And i can tell the difference of input lag when my Qnix is at 60hz and at 120hz..


----------



## Anoxy

Confirmation bias, placebo, etc. etc.

I'd love to see how many people can see the difference in a double blind test.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Confirmation bias, placebo, etc. etc.
> 
> I'd love to see how many people can see the difference in a double blind test.


See what the difference between 60hz and 120hz?I know Linus can..






I also bet those same people that can't see the difference can't tell the difference between a $700 dell and a $300 korean monitors panel..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> See what the difference between 60hz and 120hz?I know Linus can..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bet those same people that can't see the difference can't tell the difference between a $700 dell and a $300 korean monitors panel..


Providing FPS matches HZ refresh rates in order to be effective.

Example - A single GPU pushing 60 FPS at best is not going to get any benefits GAMING at 120 Hz any more than a 60 Hz monitor.

*SEE HERE* for explanation.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Providing FPS matches HZ refresh rates in order to be effective.
> 
> Example - A single GPU pushing 60 FPS at best is not going to get any benefits GAMING at 120 Hz any more than a 60 Hz monitor.
> 
> SEE HERE for explanation.


Thats why i run two 7950s lol..But i agree it don't matter if your computer can't keep up..But don't the frame latency go down to 8ms on 120hz even if you can't push those frames?And the input lag?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Thats why i run two 7950s lol..


Wasn't directed at you....it was for all club members in this scenario that believes they are receive benefits from 120 Hz and not able to push FPS gaming.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I can't notice any "overshooting" with my U2714HM; it seems to be equal in performance to all of the other monitors I have owned (including a fairly high end 16:10 24 inch Benq TN panel from a few years back). Putting that much stock in specifications instead of what is actually noticeable to a human observer isn't always the best way to decide which monitor to buy; after all we are viewing the monitor with our eyes, not comparing it in a spreadsheet in everyday use. I don't really know of overshoot being an issue for anyone with the U2713HM, nor have I seen anyone calling it a "laggy" display or anything along those lines. All of the criticisms of it that I have seen as far as lag is concerned come directly from test numbers, NOT from actual use. I can quite confidently say that the input lag is NOT an issue for me, even in fast paced FPS games.


I've got some numbers that show between *VP2770* - *PB278Q* - and *U2713HM* there is very little difference in lag. The VP2770 in advanced pre-set does have significant overshoot according to PRAD. PRAD who's testing methods are most accurate over other review sites and opinion I value after reading many reviews.

Comparison in gaming is not as great a difference when you take certain pre-sets into factor. I'll explain......

Playing in '*standard*' mode PRAD showed small amounts of overshoot. Using '*Ultra*' preset VP2770 showed significant overshoot.

*PRAD - SOURCE* - VP2770 Ultra pre-set 12.4ms
Quote:


> For fast computer games, the response time Ultra-fast option is intended. Here the measurement protocol shows a strong acceleration. Thus, the switching times are shorter on average to about half, *but it also arise significant overshoot*. But these are not so strong that they would seriously interfere with play. Thus, this setting is well suited for its purpose.


The VP2770 did better with overshoot in '*standard*' mode coming in at *18.6ms*.
Quote:


> The measured brightness profiles show a well-balanced acceleration. These times are just as short selected in the entire brightness range that still *caused no significant overshoot*. This neutral pattern avoids unwanted image artifacts and is well suited for video.


*PRAD - SOURCE* - Looking at the PB278Q 22.5ms with TraceFree at 60.

Quote:


> The measured brightness profiles show a well-balanced acceleration. These times are just as short selected in the entire brightness range that still *caused no significant overshoot*. This neutral pattern *avoids unwanted image artifacts* and is well suited for video.


So PB278Q with Trace Free set to 60 is going to be unnoticeable to VP2770 in 'standard' mode which is actually better suited for gaming. Viewsonic was too aggressive in their 'ultra' pre-set.

If *Ultra* pre-set causes overshoot one might be better off in standard for gaming and then it's really coming down to preference. Preference is subjective. If playing in '*Ultra*' is worth the extra money with significant ovcershoot, if gaming is the only reason for your purchase.

Gaming on the U2713HM *22.6ms* just like the PB278Q 'Trace Free 60' *22.5ms* or VP2770 '*standard*' mode *18.6 ms* will show *no significant overshoot.*

Other reviewers had the same experience confirming how well implemented the U2713HM overdrive is using any of the pre-sets color modes which neither increase or decrease the input lag / performance.

*Hardware Canucks - Source*
Quote:


> "the amount of ghosting is minor and *it appears Dell finally got the default panel overdrive settings correct.* Obviously this is why the OSD doesn't allow overdrive tweaking since any changes would have most likely resulted in reduced performance."


*TFT Central - Source*
Quote:


> "Thankfully it seems Dell have improved their control of the overdrive impulse, or perhaps toned it down a little, and achieved a better result in practice when it comes to moving images. The U2713HM also performed a little better than the other four IPS models shown here which while *all being free from any noticeable overshoot artifacts*, did show a slightly higher level of blur to the image. A good performance from the U2713HM here."


_See source for the four models U2713HM did better than with less motion blur._

In conclusion there is an overdrive implemented in the U2713HM. Some people have thought or posted otherwise because you can't adjust it in the OSD, use a pre-set like 'ultra' or adjust a setting like 'trace free'. Therefore it must not exists. Another falsie is if it's not adjustable, it's not on par with other monitors that allow for adjustments or come with pre-set settings.

U2713HM works as good as the PB278Q that comes with an adjustable overdrive. If an aggressive overdrive leads to significant overshoot like the 'ultra' pre-set on the VP2770 then it's not my preference for gaming. I'd rather keep the VP2770 pre-set to 'standard' where the VP2770 shows no significant overshoot at 18.2 ms and now within range of the other monitors gaming performance.

*Hope this helps clear up what I've found to be a confusing issue.*

*PRAD - Source*
Quote:


> *"An acceleration system (non-deactivatable) ensures fast switching across the full luminance range*. Small outliers arise for the brighter grey values, but without any visible negative effects on the image quality. Overall, the overdrive solution seems to have been carefully and very well implemented."


U2713HM sports white LED technology over PWM back lit Even though there is no OSD controllable overdrive, there is one that has been moderately implemented which doesn't always use the entire screen surface in a pixel-precise manner, so there is no overscan.

*PRAD - Souce*
Quote:


> "the overdrive is so moderately implemented that no corona effects or other overdrive side effects can be observed.
> In our gaming test, we did not notice the signal lag. Here, it is likely that only a gaming fanatic would notice a difference".


Gaming on the U2713HM 22.6ms just like the PB278Q 'Trace Free 60' 22.5ms or VP2770 'standard' mode 18.6 ms will show *no significant overshoot.*

Other reviewers had the same experience confirming how well implemented the U2713HM overdrive is using any of the pre-sets color modes which neither increase or decrease the input lag / performance.

Cheers, Arizonian


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I've got some numbers that show between *VP2770* - *PB278Q* - and *U2713HM* there is very little difference in lag.


Please read more carefully. PRAD clearly states only the Ultrafast setting has significant overshoot issues and that the Advanced setting does not. Occasionally their text conflicts with their measurements because the reviewer does not notice the ghosting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRAD*
> The overdrive function leads to the highest setting (Ultra Fast) artifacts in the form of ghosting. We recommend the middle setting (Advanced) which is free from such disturbances


PRAD, Overclock.ru and I ALL have stated that the VP2770's Advanced setting is free from overshoot and should be used.

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-viewsonic-vp2770-led-teil12.html



It is impossible for the Asus NOT to suffer from obvious overshoot when the Trace Free 60 setting is used according to their measurements...other reviewers who go beyond ONLY looking at the race car in PixerPixAn (TFT Central pre-oscilloscope days) agree with me (Svete Hardware & Overclock.ru) that using the Trace Free 20 setting is the best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRAD*
> The chart on the right showing the brightness curve for gray to gray transitions between 50 and 80 percent brightness shows that there is strong overdrive at play here. Considering the IPS panel technology, these response times are relatively fast and come at the expense of substantial overshoot. In darker gray to gray transitions the overshoot effects are even stronger, so this overdrive setting can be expected to already produce visible artifacts for fast moving content.


http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2013/review-asus-pb278q-part6.html#Responsiveness

Your selective quoting which is clearly attempting to undermine my posts and the fact that I have tested most of these monitors has become quite obvious.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I can't notice any "overshooting" with my U2713HM; it seems to be equal in performance to all of the other monitors I have owned.


The *U2713H* has obvious overshoot issues, please read more carefully.



http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2013/review-dell-u2713h-part14.html#Responsiveness

The U2713HM is fine which is actually odd since almost all of their other newer monitors have really obvious overshoot ghosting


----------



## Arizonian

I will say all this info should really help out members or prospective buyers coming to the club. Love a good discussion on monitors and Menacing I value your opinion. Great contribution of info all around.









Edit to add:

Prad scores

*VP2770*  *GOOD*

*U2713HM*  *VERY GOOD*

*PB278Q*  *GOOD*


----------



## Anoxy

I'm curious to hear from people (gamers) who own a 1440p monitor and have tried or also own, the BenQ XL2720T. Which would you pick if you could only have one?


----------



## MenacingTuba

http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/54424/BiG_LightBoost._Obzor_i_testirovanie_monitora_BenQ_XL2720T.html


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I'm curious to hear from people (gamers) who own a 1440p monitor and have tried or also own, the BenQ XL2720T. Which would you pick if you could only have one?


I think i am happy with my 120hz 1440p Qnix..


----------



## revro

i bought u2713hm by accident as it was the cheapest from the 3 27inch ips monitors, asus and hp ... so you are saying that u3014 is not that good in gaming like u2713hm? i wanted to sell mine and go bigger, but i never got any serious offers for my 27inch and did not wanted to make 200eur loss on the sale to pay 1150 eur for u3014

best
revro


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> Are saying that u3014 is not that good in gaming like u2713hm?


Yes, it is one of the worst yet most expensive monitors you can buy for gaming.

The 3014 has really obvious ghosting (overshoot issues), even when just scrolling text and only the game mode has low lag, but it has locked color settings, a green tint and uses the displays native color gamut=inaccurate and over-saturated colors for consumer media. Google Wide Gamut.



When not using the game mode the 3014 has a 25.4ms signal delay.

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-dell-u3014-teil14.html#Reaktionsverhalten

All CCFL back-lit 30" use the same grainy matte coating, the Korean models lack sRGB modes=inaccurate & over-saturated colors for consumer content and they all have worse black levels than your U2713HM

Just for reference here's the Achieva Shimian 30"...it's free from overshoot yet only costs 600$.




http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-shimian-qh300-teil7.html#Reaktionsverhalten

Maybe the Lenovo LT3053P will be better

Dell has really dropped the ball lately:

-The U2713HM has cross-hatching+image retention issues
-Tthe S2x40M/Monitors all have obvious overshoot ghosting and some image retention issues have been reported
-The U2413H, U2713H and 3014 all also all have obvious overshoot ghosting and are known to have green tints. 3014's have also been reported to suffer from scan-line issues


----------



## Arizonian

Compared to Viewsonic support Dell is stellar. Club members with U2713HM end up with a monitor without crosshatching, dead pixels or color retention. No hasell. So saying they dropped the ball is on thier shoulders covering thier premium panel warranty and we don't have those potential issues.

ASUS also has great customer support from reading the PB278Q thread.

To be fair when knocking monitors there is ugly on them all.


----------



## OneGun

..The problem is you should never have to use that service..Everyone knows how great there service is cause everyone has to send back at least 1 monitor..


----------



## MenacingTuba

Great customer service does not make up for the fact that some of Dells newer monitors have flaws most others don't have.

Dells service is a moot point to those with access to stores with hassle free return+exchange polices.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..The problem is you should never have to use that service..Everyone knows how great there service is cause everyone has to send back at least 1 monitor..


And if you sift through the club members of U2713HM you'll see its from backlight bleed nine out of ten times. Something all IPS monitors have. I'm glad we have that option without having to settle for what you get and piece of mind for a solid 3 years with that kind of service. You'll see more perfectionist wont be happy with any, which realistically isn't possible. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The only real issue I have had with my U2713HM is the cross hatching, and it is only noticeable if I look closely for it, and only then on solid colors and from a certain angle (towards the bottom of the screen usually as well).

I have had 2 of these monitors, and neither has exhibited any image retention. This seems to be a less common issue.

Backlight bleeding can be an issue, but I managed to get one with virtually no noticeable bleed during any real world use.

I haven't used any of their new professional (wide gamut) monitors so I can't really speak to any purported issues with those, but I do know that the U2713HM's pricing tends to be a significant amount lower than all of the other name brand 27 inch panels. Honestly, at this point the cross hatching is the ONLY issue that bothers me, and only mildly. The latency is fine, the color is fine, the black levels are fine for an IPS.

Saying that Dell support is irrelevant and comparing it to B&M store return policies is NOT a valid comparison. The other name brand panels already more than the U2713HM does online in most cases, and they will be even MORE when you buy them in a store, if you can even find them. I doubt most stores people are near even carry high end panels like this, and when they do they seem to charge close to full retail price for them. The advantage with Dell is that you can buy the panel in the best deal you can find virtually anywhere online and still get the same warranty support, and get a replacement at zero cost and zero effort. With an in store purchase, you at least have to drive to the store.

Now I ma not saying that the U2713HM is perfect, but it honestly seems like all of the other 27 inch panels in that price range have SOME issues as well.


----------



## iARDAs

My dear fellow friends.

Please advice to your ex club president.

I am hopefully and finally selling my Asus VG278H today or tomorrow. Now I will have the cash to purchase a 1440p monitor again.

This time I will not go with a Korean Model but will purchase a branded one.

I am thinking of Asus PB278Q.

However lately 2560x1080p monitors also came to my attention.

Such as the Philips 298P4QJEB which is also an IPS monitor.

I can not decide which one to go for.

ANy pointers?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My dear fellow friends.
> 
> Please advice to your ex club president.
> 
> I am hopefully and finally selling my Asus VG278H today or tomorrow. Now I will have the cash to purchase a 1440p monitor again.
> 
> This time I will not go with a Korean Model but will purchase a branded one.
> 
> I am thinking of Asus PB278Q.
> 
> However lately 2560x1080p monitors also came to my attention.
> 
> Such as the Philips 298P4QJEB which is also an IPS monitor.
> 
> I can not decide which one to go for.
> 
> ANy pointers?


I cant tell you about the others as i dont know them

I can on the other hand give my vote on the Asus PB278Q


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I cant tell you about the others as i dont know them
> 
> I can on the other hand give my vote on the Asus PB278Q


Yeah If I go 1440p I will probably get the Asus PB278Q but I am torn between 2560x1440 and 2560x1080p.

I wonder if the wider angle will be better for gaming.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah If I go 1440p I will probably get the Asus PB278Q but I am torn between 2560x1440 and 2560x1080p.
> 
> I wonder if the wider angle will be better for gaming.


It may be better for gaming (I haven't used one so I don't know), but it WILL be worse for general use. The extra vertical resolution really helps for web page viewing and other things. The only real "advantage" of the wider monitor is the wide aspect ratio, but it comes at the cost of vertical height. In my opinion a 27 inch monitor is already wide enough. Additionally, many games don't offer FOVs that are high enough for a 21:9 monitor, so you won't actually be seeing anything else in an FPS game.

Here is a size comparison:
http://www.displaywars.com/29-inch-21x9-vs-27-inch-16x9
The overall screen area on 27 inch is actually slightly larger. The 29 inch panel does have about 3 more inches of width, but it comes at the cost of 1.82 inches in height.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah If I go 1440p I will probably get the Asus PB278Q but I am torn between 2560x1440 and 2560x1080p.
> 
> I wonder if the wider angle will be better for gaming.


If you do text reading or work on your monitor you will be going crazy over the wider screen so i say stick to 1440P if you want a monitor for everything


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> It may be better for gaming (I haven't used one so I don't know), but it WILL be worse for general use. The extra vertical resolution really helps for web page viewing and other things. The only real "advantage" of the wider monitor is the wide aspect ratio, but it comes at the cost of vertical height. In my opinion a 27 inch monitor is already wide enough. Additionally, many games don't offer FOVs that are high enough for a 21:9 monitor, so you won't actually be seeing anything else in an FPS game.
> 
> Here is a size comparison:
> http://www.displaywars.com/29-inch-21x9-vs-27-inch-16x9
> The overall screen area on 27 inch is actually slightly larger. The 29 inch panel does have about 3 more inches of width, but it comes at the cost of 1.82 inches in height.


Great website. Now that I see the comparision, there really is no need to grab myself a 2560x1080p monitor. Well than Asus PB278Q here I come. It is the cheapest 1440p I can get my hands on in Turkey.

Thanks and +rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you do text reading or work on your monitor you will be going crazy over the wider screen so i say stick to 1440P if you want a monitor for everything


Yeah I will go with a 1440p.

I was also close to getting one few weeks back but I couldnt sell my monitor because of shipment issues.

To be honest I am really loving my Asus VG278H monitor. The action is so fluid thanks to 120hz and very very low response rate. But still as a previous 1440p user, 1440p will probably be better for me.

Thanks and +rep


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My dear fellow friends.
> 
> Please advice to your ex club president.
> 
> I am hopefully and finally selling my Asus VG278H today or tomorrow. Now I will have the cash to purchase a 1440p monitor again.
> 
> This time I will not go with a Korean Model but will purchase a branded one.
> 
> I am thinking of Asus PB278Q.
> 
> However lately 2560x1080p monitors also came to my attention.
> 
> Such as the Philips 298P4QJEB which is also an IPS monitor.
> 
> I can not decide which one to go for.
> 
> ANy pointers?


if you go with 1080 you cant join the club el Presidente







your own rules xD

happy you are going with 1440p, welcome home









best
revro


----------



## King4x4

Get three Qnixs.

I am serious... Best money I spent!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Get three Qnixs.
> 
> I am serious... Best money I spent!


I agree I love my Qnix.. But if you want a great warranty cause you will have to use it 8 times to get 1 good monitor then get a 2713hm.. Lmao


----------



## OneGun




----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> so that's a 50 percent bad monitor rate for you with Dell..


I know your being sarcastic but no it's not. There are members with good panels first try. I don't like bringing down other monitors to make a point. If you have to go that route then it might suggest yours isnt any better and or your not being upfront because other success rates with back light bleed on lesser grade panels are no better.


----------



## Mjolnir125

No Onegun, it means that I have the option of getting a monitor that doesn't have issues. With a generic panel, you are stuck with what you get, and can't do an all expenses paid advanced RMA. People are nitpicky with the U2713HM because they CAN BE, and because they paid more, so expect more.


----------



## OneGun

Sounds good.. The point remains for the high price you guys pay there is no reason you should have to return any monitors..And you are right you should expect more for paying so much..But IMO the 2713hm has issues that it should not.. Even on your forum members have stated the Dell knows about the issues which is why they send out another model number as a replacement..All I know is I got all my info from the Dell forums.. O well this is not the time or place. Have a great day fellas..


----------



## Anoxy

Passive aggressive much?

Also, those Qnix monitors are ugly. I'll take defective Dells with free cross-shipping over those any day.

edit: whoops, forgot my passive aggressive smiley face


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Passive aggressive much?
> 
> Also, those Qnix monitors are ugly. I'll take defective Dells with free cross-shipping over those any day.
> 
> edit: whoops, forgot my passive aggressive smiley face


lol







I'll still take two Qnix monitor's running at double the hz for the same price..


----------



## Anoxy

lol







then your two Qnix monitors crap out in a year and you're out that same price...


----------



## Deacon

May I join these Gentlemen Club? I bring you my recent acquired Crossover 3020MDP best money I've spent in a long time, here are some pictures:



The amount of stuff I can fit into the desktop is outrageous, I'v never had any monitor above 1080p, going 1600p is a huge step and on I'm glad I made.



Sits nicely in my desk, this monitor is quite something else.



Size comparison on top its my 42" Led TV, bad image quality I know its from my phone camera couldn't find my Camera at the time.

Cheers


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> May I join these Gentlemen Club? I bring you my recent acquired Crossover 3020MDP best money I've spent in a long time, here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of stuff I can fit into the desktop is outrageous, I'v never had any monitor above 1080p, going 1600p is a huge step and on I'm glad I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sits nicely in my desk, this monitor is quite something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size comparison on top its my 42" Led TV, bad image quality I know its from my phone camera couldn't find my Camera at the time.
> 
> Cheers


Nice.. Welcome..


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> if you go with 1080 you cant join the club el Presidente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your own rules xD
> 
> happy you are going with 1440p, welcome home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


Hahahah true 

BUT I will buy a 4K monitor in the future and will start a new group (4K+ Gaming Club) and you peasents will bow infront of me









That being said I don't believe I will grab a 4K monitor before 2016 or something like that.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hahahah true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT I will buy a 4K monitor in the future and will start a new group (4K+ Gaming Club) and you peasents will bow infront of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said I don't believe I will grab a 4K monitor before 2016 or something like that.


Peasants HAHAHAH very colonial of you


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then your two Qnix monitors crap out in a year and you're out that same price...


Go ahead and spend the price I spent on these babies:


----------



## BeerPowered

I have Dell U2711 and 3 LG IPS 226V monitors and was wondering if you guys knew a monitor stand that is multi-level. Im looking to do something like this:


Eventually I will add two more U2711s but not at this time.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Go ahead and spend the price I spent on these babies:


Even if I had that much money laying around, triple monitor gaming isn't my cup of tea. The two satellite monitors really don't add much to the experience. And those bezels, ew.

edit: unless they're debezelled and in portrait. then you've got me.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hahahah true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT I will buy a 4K monitor in the future and will start a new group (4K+ Gaming Club) and you peasents will bow infront of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said I don't believe I will grab a 4K monitor before 2016 or something like that.


You better hope none of us beat you to a 4K monitor and make you the peasant.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> You better hope none of us beat you to a 4K monitor and make you the peasant.




Well to be honest it is likely


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Even if I had that much money laying around, triple monitor gaming isn't my cup of tea. The two satellite monitors really don't add much to the experience. And those bezels, ew.
> 
> *edit: unless they're debezelled and in portrait. then you've got me*.


^This, I got rid of my 2 other crossovers the minute I saw them debezeled that the lower portion was thicker and the actual enclosure was relatively thick on the other sides even for horizontal usage.


----------



## jassilamba

First of all I would like to apologize to all the people for my long absence from this thread, I have been busy with some reviews over the at themodzoo.com, anyways I would like to welcome all the new members to this club. I apologize if you had to wait a long time to be added to this list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosm0*
> 
> Hey guys, Asus PB278Q powered by a Nvidia GTX 780 through DVI.


Welcome to the club and out first official GTX 780 member.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> May I join these Gentlemen Club? I bring you my recent acquired Crossover 3020MDP best money I've spent in a long time, here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of stuff I can fit into the desktop is outrageous, I'v never had any monitor above 1080p, going 1600p is a huge step and on I'm glad I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sits nicely in my desk, this monitor is quite something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size comparison on top its my 42" Led TV, bad image quality I know its from my phone camera couldn't find my Camera at the time.
> 
> Cheers


Enjoy your new monitor man, coming from a 1080, its an amazing experience. I remember when I first turned on my 1440P screen, it was totally awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hahahah true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT I will buy a 4K monitor in the future and will start a new group (4K+ Gaming Club) and you peasents will bow infront of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said I don't believe I will grab a 4K monitor before 2016 or something like that.


Peasants huh, well that is okay as long as you start an awesome club. Glad to know that you will be back in here soon.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^This, I got rid of my 2 other crossovers the minute I saw them debezeled that the lower portion was thicker and the actual enclosure was relatively thick on the other sides even for horizontal usage.


You wouldn't happen to have a link to that picture would you? I'm curious how bad it really is because I was going to go triple Crossover 27Qs in portrait eventually.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a link to that picture would you? I'm curious how bad it really is because I was going to go triple Crossover 27Qs in portrait eventually.


This is the only one I took for the thread, you can probably just zoom in a bit, I'd say the bottom is around 50% thicker on the bottom but I didn't check if I could modify it or not.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> This is the only one I took for the thread, you can probably just zoom in a bit, I'd say the bottom is around 50% thicker on the bottom but I didn't check if I could modify it or not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gotcha. Thanks so much for the picture and information. +Rep


----------



## Paps.pt

I would also like to enter this prestigious club, I am a happy owner of a QNIX qx2710 with zero dead pixels and almost no light bleeding, conveniently overclocked to 120hz. Best 314 euros (with shipping and custom taxes) I ever spent . ;-)
Coming from a 21 inch CRT @1600x1200 - 100hz is quite an upgrade!


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll still take two Qnix monitor's running at double the hz for the same price..


Let me guess, you cant stand conflict so you add LOL and a smiley to any post where you disagree with someone.
Also korean IPS > Dell


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Let me guess, you cant stand conflict so you add LOL and a smiley to any post where you disagree with someone.
> Also korean IPS > Dell


No way.. They use the same panel.. No way.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> No way.. They use the same panel.. No way.


Except their faster for gaming and much cheaper


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Except their faster for gaming and much cheaper


Which is why I bought a Qnix my friend..


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Which is why I bought a Qnix my friend..


Ohh thought you were arguing against the Korean panels


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Except their faster for gaming and much cheaper


they are cheaper because they are without warranty. with dell you get 3 years of premium panel guarantee to replace if you have single bright pixel

best
revro


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> they are cheaper because they are without warranty. with dell you get 3 years of premium panel guarantee to replace if you have single bright pixel
> 
> best
> revro


I think a single bright pixel is worth 300+$ off. Also that's a pretty big generalization the company I bought my Korean monitor from is located in the US and offers a full warranty not to mention people from the qnix thread just get square trade warranty, which has worked


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I think a single bright pixel is worth 300+$ off. Also that's a pretty big generalization the company I bought my Korean monitor from is located in the US and offers a full warranty not to mention people from the qnix thread just get square trade warranty, which has worked


You can get the Dell for around $550-%585, which is hardly 300 dollars more than a generic panel with a comparable warranty. With the Dell panel you also get a MUCH better stand with height, tilt, pivot, and portrait mode adjustment. Unlike square trade warranties which seem to just give you your money back, Dell sends out a replacement monitor to you before you send the old one back, and then pays for your return shipping.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> You can get the Dell for around $550-%585, which is hardly 300 dollars more than a generic panel with a comparable warranty. With the Dell panel you also get a MUCH better stand with height, tilt, pivot, and portrait mode adjustment. Unlike square trade warranties which seem to just give you your money back, Dell sends out a replacement monitor to you before you send the old one back, and then pays for your return shipping.


Yes but those dells are slower than those generic panels you're referring too and also aren't capable of 120hz. You get you're money back and you can use it to get another monitor, while its not as convenient as say the dell warranty it is still a warranty. The stand may be better but with the money you save you could get a vesa mount far superior to any of dells stands


----------



## OneGun

You can polish a turd and give it a 3 year warranty but in the end it is still a turd..As even your own forum member talk about how bad the QC is on the 2713hm..I judge how goods a product is by how many times i have to contact customer service..I would never buy a car that has tons of issues because it has a great warranty..All you have to do is go down your forum and see you only have 18 members who all together have had 100 issues..lol..And lately Dell has been informing customers that they know the 2713hm has issues so they send out a 2713h instead to try and fix the issues..

Just go read the 4th post down here..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/600

Here are some new post with cross hatching issues..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/640#post_20203860


----------



## revro

i have a perfectly working u2713hm, my friend has perfectly working u2713hm, so i cannot say anything bad. and there are a lot of member of the club who dont have issues beyond minor backlight bleeding and have overall good experience with it.

oh and i dont work for dell or any of its vendors, i bought it because it was cheaper than hp and asus and had the premium panel guarantee while a lot of people in this topic were reporting bad pixels on the asus









best
revro


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You can polish a turd and give it a 3 year warranty but in the end it is still a turd..As even your own forum member talk about how bad the QC is on the 2713hm..I judge how goods a product is by how many times i have to contact customer service..I would never buy a car that has tons of issues because it has a great warranty..All you have to do is go down your forum and see you only have 18 members who all together have had 100 issues..lol..And lately Dell has been informing customers that they know the 2713hm has issues so they send out a 2713h instead to try and fix the issues..
> 
> Just go read the 4th post down here..
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/600
> 
> Here are some new post with cross hatching issues..
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/640#post_20203860


As one of the people who posts most often in that thread, I can say that despite the MINOR issues that I have with my panel (namely the cross hatching) it is still VERY nice overall; the colors are very good and very accurate when calibrated, and have very good uniformity. ANY panel you get has a chance of having issues.

The stand on the U2713HM is easily worth $100. Sure, you can get a monoprice stand for $30, but you have to use a hex wrench to adjust ANYTHING (I have one of their stands, and it is a total pain to adjust).

Furthermore, are you really using the fact that Dell gave a customer who originally only had a $300 a NINE HUNDRED DOLLAR MONITOR AS A REPLACEMENT as a NEGATIVE? This shows that Dell support will do absolutely anything to satisfy their customers; I fail to see how this reflects poorly on them in that regard.

I am glad that you are happy with your generic panel, but you aren't going to get me to regret getting the U2713HM. I don't need to OC past 60 Hz, and I can't notice any input lag with the panel. The cost difference between the U2713HM and a korean panel was not significant to me, so I figured I would spend more for the additional features and faster support.


----------



## Paps.pt

Both monitor have good and bad things about them. I preferred to take the chance and buy a qnix and was lucky.


----------



## Anoxy

Why do people feel the need to argue about which monitor is better? Inferiority complex much?


----------



## Arizonian

I can go to any 1440 monitor club and easily cherry pick some horror stories.









I agree with both paps.pt and anoxy. Both have good and bad and not sure why some take the low road.

I love mine regardless what others think, why does my choice bother some is confusing. I congratulate anyone getting a good IPS panel in this club regardless of brand or price. No reason for the name brand vs Korean panel debates that end up ugly. In the end thier all 1440p goodness.

When did gaming take a second fiddle to this 1440 gaming club?


----------



## MKHunt

My "gaming" setup has mostly become a "watch YouTube and browse 2 windows at the same time" setup :/


----------



## OneGun

Seriously this monoprice 24awg Dvi cable is freaking ridiculous...Its like i have a old school Gorilla bike lock coming out the back of my monitor..


----------



## _REAPER_

I am looking forward to leaving Afghanistan to get some time with my 1440p monitor my wife got me while I have been deployed. 14 days and a wake up god I cannot wait to leave


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am looking forward to leaving Afghanistan to get some time with my 1440p monitor my wife got me while I have been deployed. 14 days and a wake up god I cannot wait to leave


only 2 more Sundays sir and you will be enjoying that sweet resolution..


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am looking forward to leaving Afghanistan to get some time with my 1440p monitor my wife got me while I have been deployed. 14 days and a wake up god I cannot wait to leave


How long will the vacation last? Wİll you go back to Afghanistan afterwards or somewhere else?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How long will the vacation last? Wİll you go back to Afghanistan afterwards or somewhere else?


I will be home for 30 days then return


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How long will the vacation last? Wİll you go back to Afghanistan afterwards or somewhere else?


Bit off topic also but tell us what is going on with the protests in Turkey. Is it true the protesters are like actors and it's a bit staged or do they truly represent the general population?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will be home for 30 days then return


Good man. Have the best of the 30 days.... ENJOY!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Bit off topic also but tell us what is going on with the protests in Turkey. Is it true the protesters are like actors and it's a bit staged or do they truly represent the general population?


Protestors are 95% people like me. Most of my frriends are among them. I can not join much because my wife is pregnant and she worries a lot. Unfortunatelly we have a prime minister who only gets the votes of the uneducated and since we have lots of uneducated people here in Turkey, it is very easy to rule them.

Also the reason for the protests are because the Prime Minister slowly tries to change our lifestyles. He is incredibly Islamic and in every chance he gets he uses that. Right when the protests started he said and I quote '' If a person drinks alcohol he is alcholic. However if he drinks alcohol and votes for me than he is not alcoholic ''

There are few people who uses protestors and clash with the police but police uses it as an excuse to throw pepper gas or hit anybody they find. I've seen innocent people including children sitting and protesting peacefully, playing guitar, singing songs than thrown tear gas by police. Worse of it is that the innocent protestors hide inside hotels or buildings and police uses tear gas inside the buildings. They dont care if they are children or females. And on the tear gas capsules they use, it says '' it is forbidden to use this on close spaces ''

So things are messed up here. We became a police state thanks to a prime minister who thinks he is GOD or his messenger. The educated catches up on his lies, but the uneducated believes him. Sad story. But things are changing. Many EU countries and USA are really angry towards the Prime Minister Erdogan. Even most Middle Eastern countries are mocking him right now. The lies he says are amazing.

Imagine someone saying '' PLAYSTATION 4 is the best console ever '' and the crowd cheers for him but a month later he says '' I never said playstation 4 is the best console. XBOX ONE IS THE BEST CONSOLE EVER '' and than the same crowd cheers for him.

Things are changing though thanks to the protests.

Edit : Protestors all believe in democracy and rulling party got a high vote so of course they will rule, but this doesnt mean that he can claim everyone who doesn't think like him a terrorist. When a person is a prime minister, than he becomes the prime minister of '' Turks, Kurds, Armenians, Muslims, Christians, Jews, Ateists, Buddists, homosexuals within that country '' Basically he must act like a prime minister for everybody. And all he cares about his voters. Rest can suffer.


----------



## Beatwolf

I would like to join. Qnix QX2710LED (currently at 96hz, can get higher but 96 is ok for now) powered by a GTX780:





Sorry for the bad pics I´m using a phone.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> I would like to join. Qnix QX2710LED (currently at 96hz, can get higher but 96 is ok for now) powered by a GTX780:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics I´m using a phone.


Welcome to the club sir..


----------



## Beatwolf

thanks







where do i get the sig?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Seriously this monoprice 24awg Dvi cable is freaking ridiculous...Its like i have a old school Gorilla bike lock coming out the back of my monitor..


That's funny, because I have a nice, slim, flexible displayport cable coming out of the back of my monitor.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> That's funny, because I have a nice, slim, flexible displayport cable coming out of the back of my monitor.


You need a bigger cable to get 120hz..
But you would never know that..


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You need a bigger cable to get 120hz..
> But you would never know that..


That's funny, because I actually did know that. I was just making an observation.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> That's funny, because I actually did know that. I was just making an observation.


lol.. It actually makes my computer look like I have a bike lock on it.. So it's anti theft..At least if I ever get a really dumb crook that breaks into my house..


----------



## General121

Anyone who plays bf3 notice a significant increase from 1080p to 1440p?

Are the monoprice monitors that good ?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Anyone who plays bf3 notice a significant increase from 1080p to 1440p?
> 
> Are the monoprice monitors that good ?


I had a monoprice monitor the zero flaws one.. It was good but the stand was really wobbly.. The screen was way to glossy for my liking.. But if you want a glassy display then it is a great monitor for the price.. I returned mine with no questions asked and had my money back in two days.. So at least if you don't like it there is always that..

And bf3 is my main game and yes the difference is amazing..


----------



## Mjolnir125

The bad thing about going to 1440p (or any high resolution for that matter) is that while it looks amazing at first, you soon get used to it and anything lower looks like total crap. First world problems...


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The bad thing about going to 1440p (or any high resolution for that matter) is that while it looks amazing at first, you soon get used to it and anything lower looks like total crap. First world problems...


Agreed sir...At first everything looked alot smaller like the start button etc..Now i am really use to it..The other day i plugged in my 1080p monitor and everything is massive..The start button is like the size of a quarter..


----------



## Cito

i had the 120 effect that ruined 1440p for me bought the asus 1440p monitor was ready to triple screen them and then i was not impressed and missed my 120hertz =( 120 ruined 1440p for me.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> i had the 120 effect that ruined 1440p for me bought the asus 1440p monitor was ready to triple screen them and then i was not impressed and missed my 120hertz =( 120 ruined 1440p for me.


There is definitely a big difference in 120hz..


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> i had the 120 effect that ruined 1440p for me bought the asus 1440p monitor was ready to triple screen them and then i was not impressed and missed my 120hertz =( 120 ruined 1440p for me.


Basically, if you stick with a 60 hz low res monitor you will be doing yourself a favor in the long run. As long as you never see better you will be perfectly happy.


----------



## Anoxy

If I was motivated enough, I'd totally rock the 120hz portrait eyefinity set-up. But that just seems like so much work...


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Basically, if you stick with a 60 hz low res monitor you will be doing yourself a favor in the long run. As long as you never see better you will be perfectly happy.


lol


----------



## Strileckifunk

Do you guys think the 780 would have any advantage over my 7970 at this resolution? Or should I hold out for the 8970 for my next upgrade?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Do you guys think the 780 would have any advantage over my 7970 at this resolution? Or should I hold out for the 8970 for my next upgrade?


Not worth the upgrade IMO..I would wait..


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If I was motivated enough, I'd totally rock the 120hz portrait eyefinity set-up. But that just seems like so much work...


I thought going that route, but the Bezel would have drive my OCD to insanity levels.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> I thought going that route, but the Bezel would have drive my OCD to insanity levels.


Apparently our brains can tune them out very quickly


----------



## Cito

indeed and when you debeze its even better!


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Apparently our brains can tune them out very quickly


Not sure if mine would, and since I didn't wanna risk it I went the safe route.


----------



## Desert Rat

Can anyone share their experience running a 1440p screen with 1 7950 or 7970 gpu? I would like to know if you can get decent playable fps with some AA? I think I will give the red team a try since Im not too happy with the hole Nvidia driver thing going on, plus I have not play any of the games on the AMD bundle.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Can anyone share their experience running a 1440p screen with 1 7950 or 7970 gpu? I would like to know if you can get decent playable fps with some AA? I think I will give the red team a try since Im not too happy with the hole Nvidia driver thing going on, plus I have not play any of the games on the AMD bundle.


You don't really need much AA with that high of a resolution. My 7950 handles stuff fine at 1440p when I oc it. The 7950/70 have a ton of memory and memory bandwidth, which is good for high res gaming.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> I thought going that route, but the Bezel would have drive my OCD to insanity levels.


Yep that's why I said if I was motivated enough...to go through the trouble of finding good monitors that aren't a pain in the arse to debezel and can still mount VESA.


----------



## General121

On the topic of bezels... monoprice says their 1440p are thin bezel but don't appear so.
Also,for Auria, if you look at microcenter there are more reviews... the 2012 or 2013 panel changed and it is apparently much worse


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> On the topic of bezels... monoprice says their 1440p are thin bezel but don't appear so.
> Also,for Auria, if you look at microcenter there are more reviews... the 2012 or 2013 panel changed and it is apparently much worse


Yes they are not good. I bought one and returned it the next day just to try it out.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Yes they are not good. I bought one and returned it the next day just to try it out.


When did you try it?
I think ill do that this summer, to try it, as long as you get a full refund, since MC is only 45min away from me....Though thats through the dreaded highway 66.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> On the topic of bezels... monoprice says their 1440p are thin bezel but don't appear so.
> Also,for Auria, if you look at microcenter there are more reviews... the 2012 or 2013 panel changed and it is apparently much worse


my monoprice monitors bezel was huge.. But they have a newer model out so it could be smaller..


----------



## Kitler

Has anyone had experience with driving 3x 1440p monitors? I am trying to decide what video card setup I need to purchase. I am split between the 780 and the Titan, because I am concerned the 780 is not going to have enough VRAM.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Has anyone had experience with driving 3x 1440p monitors? I am trying to decide what video card setup I need to purchase. I am split between the 780 and the Titan, because I am concerned the 780 is not going to have enough VRAM.


If you're going to spend that much on monitors then I'd say spend the money and go titan or wait for 6gb 780 or the new AMD graphics cards


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> If you're going to spend that much on monitors then I'd say spend the money and go titan or wait for 6gb 780 or the new AMD graphics cards


I have read that there is not going to be 6GB 780, because the Titan is out.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> I have read that there is not going to be 6GB 780, because the Titan is out.


Yeah me too but there's always a chance


----------



## everlast4291987

Here is my entry


----------



## valkeriefire

Has anyone had any experience to justify a 4gb card vs a 2gb card on a 1440p monitor? I've got a 2gb gtx 670 and I'm about to go sli but before commit I want to sure I shouldn't sell my 670 and go 4gb 670sli or 4gb 770 or something. All the benchmark data I've found says 4gb is not helpful on a 670 even in sli. The only reason I can think to justify 4gb is MAYBE VRAM demands will increase when the new consoles come out and games start using next gen tech more. Since the new consoles are still outclassed by today's gpu, this scenario is probably unlikely.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am looking forward to leaving Afghanistan to get some time with my 1440p monitor my wife got me while I have been deployed. 14 days and a wake up god I cannot wait to leave


ah man i hope you have a great break, and just wanted to say thanks to you, and everyone you serve with. enjoy your time home.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Has anyone had any experience to justify a 4gb card vs a 2gb card on a 1440p monitor? I've got a 2gb gtx 670 and I'm about to go sli but before commit I want to sure I shouldn't sell my 670 and go 4gb 670sli or 4gb 770 or something. All the benchmark data I've found says 4gb is not helpful on a 670 even in sli. The only reason I can think to justify 4gb is MAYBE VRAM demands will increase when the new consoles come out and games start using next gen tech more. Since the new consoles are still outclassed by today's gpu, this scenario is probably unlikely.


well 2gb is simply not enough, so either go with 770 sli 4gb or 780 sli if wallet allowes it.

best
revro


----------



## OneGun

This might be interesting...

http://www.techpowerup.com/185884/all-frostbite-3-titles-will-be-optimized-for-amd-only-updated.html


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> This might be interesting...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/185884/all-frostbite-3-titles-will-be-optimized-for-amd-only-updated.html


Dumb move IMO. Alienating one company will only bring a bad experience for Nvidia owners which will only reflect poorly on BF4 in sales through gamers experience. So all you Nvidia owners would want to hold off on buying BF4 until Nvidia has a chance to get the game and improve their drivers for game play.

Unless I switch to AMD next release I will definitely not be playing BF4 until Nvidia has some time with the game and only after a new driver is released to address it.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Dumb move IMO. Alienating one company will only bring a bad experience for Nvidia owners which will only reflect poorly on BF4 in sales through gamers experience. So all you Nvidia owners would want to hold off on buying BF4 until Nvidia has a chance to get the game and improve their drivers for game play.
> 
> Unless I switch to AMD next release I will definitely not be playing BF4 until Nvidia has some time with the game and only after a new driver is released to address it.


Kinda crazy huh?I updated my computer for BF4 and lucky for me I got two 7950s.. I wonder how many people updated there rig mainly for BF4 with new nvidia cards just to deal with this.. Kinda sucks..


----------



## Kokin

I don't get why this is so strange as many dev teams have done this with Nvidia and Intel in the past. It's never really hampered AMD CPUs/GPUs from playing the game. Just because it's suddenly AMD on the other side of the fence, I really doubt Nvidia is in any trouble.

I feel as if drama between the brands always has to be exaggerated in OCN.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I don't get why this is so strange as many dev teams have done this with Nvidia and Intel in the past. It's never really hampered AMD CPUs/GPUs from playing the game. Just because it's suddenly AMD on the other side of the fence, I really doubt Nvidia is in any trouble.
> 
> I feel as if drama between the brands always has to be exaggerated in OCN.


I agree and I do know. Been on both sides of the fence with GPU' s myself. 5870, 6870, 580, 690. It just stinks for either side to have to deal with the GPU wars and us consumers stuck in the middle. Game developers are also part of the problem accepting 'kick backs' for certain favorings. They should stop this practice and allow both companies a shot in making the game the best it could be all around.

In this club I feel we are much more respectful of each other over any other area being the 1440 monitor or greater resolution is what our Club is about. We don't bicker with each other over what GPU we have in our systems. At the very most our discussions are about how much VRAM is enough and or how much we need for our specific res to push our monitors sufficiently.

I also know it dosent mean its going to be played worse really as we've seen on both sides not all 'optimized' games are nessisarily played worse. I'm just venting because A. It's one of my favorite games. B. I may once again be caught on the short end. C. I'm venting to the gaming news.

Edit. This discussion on OCN is taking place in the news section.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1401909/ign-all-frostbite-3-titles-to-ship-optimized-exclusively-for-amd


----------



## Anoxy

Since we're talking GPU, how does your single 690 fare in 1440p land Arizonian? I just got Xfire 7970s and while they perform marvelously, they are extremely loud and quite difficult to keep cool. I was thinking about trying an Nvidia card like the Titan or 690.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Since we're talking GPU, how does your single 690 fare in 1440p land Arizonian? I just got Xfire 7970s and while they perform marvelously, they are extremely loud and quite difficult to keep cool. I was thinking about trying an Nvidia card like the Titan or 690.


I'm very happy with performance. I'm seeing lows of 90 FPS in the games I play and higher than 120 FPS a lot. Not running into any troubles with 2GB of VRAM but then again I do not play modded Skyrim so no issues meeting the VRAM wall.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Since we're talking GPU, how does your single 690 fare in 1440p land Arizonian? I just got Xfire 7970s and while they perform marvelously, they are extremely loud and quite difficult to keep cool. I was thinking about trying an Nvidia card like the Titan or 690.


What brand cards did you get bud? I would try and look at sig but I am on my phone..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> What brand cards did you get bud? I would try and look at sig but I am on my phone..


EVGA + Extended warranty. I plan to pass it down to the kids rig when I upgrade. Hoping AMD next series has better performance than 780 for less. Might make the jump for fun.


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> EVGA + Extended warranty. I plan to pass it down to the kids rig when I upgrade. Hoping AMD next series has better performance than 780 for less. Might make the jump for fun.


Better performance for less and ready for 4k goodness.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> What brand cards did you get bud? I would try and look at sig but I am on my phone..


I got the Sapphire Vapor-X cards. They're enormous, and they look pretty awesome, but I kinda wish I knew how to watercool them.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I got the Sapphire Vapor-X cards. They're enormous, and they look pretty awesome, but I kinda wish I knew how to watercool them.


I love Sapphire when going AMD. Tried MSI TwinFrozr II with the 6870 and it was a good card as well IMO. May try Sapphire Vapor X if I switch next time.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I have always gotten EVGA products when applicable, but it seems like they stopped doing their lifetime warranties for GPUs, which is a shame. Hopefully this doesn't mean that their service in general is going downhill; a few years ago I had them replace my 680i motherboard when it was a month or so out of warranty at no cost to me.


----------



## Paps.pt

There are articles out there that proof that 4gb is not needed for 1440p resolution, I don't understand why people keep saying that it is.


----------



## revro

because we actually experienced it. a friend had in max payne 3 vram usage @1440p over 3gb. crysis 3 runs over 2gb with fxaa @1080. I had hitman absolution at 2,3gb vram usage ultra+fxaa. the same with bf3 @1080. 2gb is simply not enough. you start hitting vram wall and get fps drops which in end drops you average fps rate. 3gb would be optimal but if nvidia gives just 2gb then i rather have a 4gb card than 2gb. you have a choice and its yours

re 2gb i could get 2 2gb 770 for 730eur while gigabyte oc 780 is for 575eur, hmm i rather go with single 770 4gb (424eur)

best
revro


----------



## shilka

4 GB cards can be slower in some games then 2 GB cards i saw this during my tests

Note it could be another thing that causes this but i still say numbers a little bit lower with 4 GB Vs 2 GB


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> I would like to join. Qnix QX2710LED (currently at 96hz, can get higher but 96 is ok for now) powered by a GTX780:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics I´m using a phone.


Welcome to the club, you have been added to the list.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everlast4291987*
> 
> Here is my entry


Welcome to the club, you have been added to the list.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> There are articles out there that proof that 4gb is not needed for 1440p resolution, I don't understand why people keep saying that it is.


It's not "needed" ... but it certainly makes a difference in circumstances where the extra VRAM become necessary.

I ran games just fine at 1440p with a single GTX 580 card for crying out loud ... but certain games ran way more smooth, less jitters, less jumping when loading textures at level starts, etc. ... once I moved to a 4GB card.

It's simple mathematics, mate: there are some instances when gaming at 1440p (but also at any resolution) where the 2gb VRAM threshold is passed and in those instances, 4GB of VRAM truly makes a noticeable performance difference.

But no ... 4GB isn't, technically, *needed* to game at 1440p.


----------



## Desert Rat

Well I just joinned the EVGA Step Up program yesterday. I will be trading one of my 3Gb 660 TI for a GTX 780. The funny thing is that I can still game BF3 on Ultra with my other card just fine. Now I just have to wait a while to get it since I'm #372 on the list


----------



## Mjolnir125

You don't "need" over 4GB; 3 GB will do fine. I have only ever used about 2.6 GB, but I only have a single 7950 so I usually run into FPS issues in games that use that much memory before I run out of memory. I would guess the only way to use over 4GB would be to enable a lot of computationally intensive AA or something like that, and such settings can be easily turned down without much loss in image quality.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Well I just joinned the EVGA Step Up program yesterday. I will be trading one of my 3Gb 660 TI for a GTX 780. The funny thing is that I can still game BF3 on Ultra with my other card just fine. Now I just have to wait a while to get it since I'm #372 on the list


How does the program work?


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys, if I wanted to play a less-detailed, "lighter" game (specifically Phantasy Star Online II) at 60 frames per second in 2,560 x 1,440, what would be the best GPU to go with? I was thinking maybe something like a 670 4GB could handle it easily.


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey guys, if I wanted to play a less-detailed, "lighter" game (specifically Phantasy Star Online II) at 60 frames per second in 2,560 x 1,440, what would be the best GPU to go with? I was thinking maybe something like a 670 4GB could handle it easily.


Yeah I´m pretty sure you would be fine with a 670 for that game.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey guys, if I wanted to play a less-detailed, "lighter" game (specifically Phantasy Star Online II) at 60 frames per second in 2,560 x 1,440, what would be the best GPU to go with? I was thinking maybe something like a 670 4GB could handle it easily.


Not sure but I know the game has a benchmark:

http://http.download.nvidia.com/downloads_apac/benchmark/nvidia-sega-pso2-benchmark.zip

You would need to test it out... there's not much info on that game, my 670 runs every game I come across just fine at 60 at High/Ultra settings with no AA witch isn't really needed at 1600p.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> Yeah I´m pretty sure you would be fine with a 670 for that game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Not sure but I know the game has a benchmark:
> 
> http://http.download.nvidia.com/downloads_apac/benchmark/nvidia-sega-pso2-benchmark.zip
> 
> You would need to test it out... there's not much info on that game, my 670 runs every game I come across just fine at 60 at High/Ultra settings with no AA witch isn't really needed at 1600p.


Thanks!
I might even be able to get away with like a 660 Ti or something too.
But I'm not upgrading GPU's until it releases for North America anyways.

As of now, the game is on indefinite launch delay.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Thanks!
> I might even be able to get away with like a 660 Ti or something too.
> But I'm not upgrading GPU's until it releases for North America anyways.
> 
> As of now, the game is on indefinite launch delay.


Yeah I'v heard of it not to much of a fun of JP MMOS, Most of them seem to be stuck in time, then again so most MMO's today.

Anyway request to our dear Club President can I have the Picture link to the sheet changed, I took a nice sexy one, to replace that ugly one... ty



And abit off topic I started using that new Nvidia program the Nvidia Experience, I was surprised that it actually works properly, its a nifty tool if you can't be bothered to mess with the settings, plus it explains what each option does and gives a visual example, was quite surprised. Also got The Witcher 2 from GoG today that game at 1600p its a Visualgasm O___O

Cheers


----------



## Sunreeper

Been meaning to get witcher 2 for quite some time tell me how it is


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Been meaning to get witcher 2 for quite some time tell me how it is


Pretty awesome you should go to gog.com they are having a summer sale The Witcher 2 is 6 dollars right now or 4.5 euros for me =P


----------



## Anoxy

I'm finally getting into Witcher 2. It was really difficult at first because they don't hold your hand at all or provide any explanations on combat/mechanics/etc. Also, the beginning is extremely boring, but it's slowly picking up.

Looks lovely maxed out at 1440p, but it's still quite poorly optimized.


----------



## Beatwolf

The Witcher 2 is fantastic, get it on the sale!


----------



## Sunreeper

I think I'll get it then never used gog but heard good things about it


----------



## Valkayria

Now that I have 4GB cards, a 1440p monitor is the next upgrade for me. What monitor would you guys recommend?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Now that I have 4GB cards, a 1440p monitor is the next upgrade for me. What monitor would you guys recommend?


I still like using the korean monitors especially the qnix, which is a pls 1440p monitor that can be overclocked to 120hz and bought for around 300$


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I still like using the korean monitors especially the qnix, which is a pls 1440p monitor that can be overclocked to 120hz and bought for around 300$


+1


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I still like using the korean monitors especially the qnix, which is a pls 1440p monitor that can be overclocked to 120hz and bought for around 300$


Checking out the PLS thread right now


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> The Witcher 2 is fantastic, get it on the sale!


going to give it a try...i've heard good things.


----------



## valkeriefire

Add me in. My Dell U2713HM has been on my desk awhile but I've never posted a screen shot yet....

Dell U2713HM
GTX 670 2GB


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Add me in. My Dell U2713HM has been on my desk awhile but I've never posted a screen shot yet....
> 
> Dell U2713HM
> GTX 670 2GB


Sory this is off topic

What is that avatar you have is it from Macross?


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> +1


Yep Qnix, nothing better right now for that price!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Add me in. My Dell U2713HM has been on my desk awhile but I've never posted a screen shot yet....
> 
> Dell U2713HM
> GTX 670 2GB


Congrats on your monitor. Love it personally.









Like to invite you to come over to the *[Official] Dell U2713HM: 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy IPS Club* and join us too.


----------



## vltor

Add me in too


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> going to give it a try...i've heard good things.


Yeah its an amazing game, the combat might be abit hard at 1st but its a matter of getting use to it is a really in depth fighting system, you can also download a new fighting mod made by RedCd Project Employee, its more dynamic then the original one but abit harder to master, but its pretty awesome.

http://witcher.nexusmods.com//?

They have a couple good mods, I'm using FCR2 and the texture pack.


----------



## Bigbeaver

Add me to the list please

Dell 2713hm
Evga GTX 780 ACX


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbeaver*
> 
> Add me to the list please
> 
> Dell 2713hm
> Evga GTX 780 ACX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


First post welcome on OCN and congrats on the monitor.


----------



## XiDillon

Okay so Id like an answer from those who know it. Im looking to upgrade to a 1600p monitor with my rig below. I have 1x dvi-d (dual link) 1xhdmi 2x miniDP connectors. What is the best way to go in data transfer to a monitor? I thought that dual link dvi needed two dvi connections. Am I wrong? or should I look at an active miniDP to dvi-d? thanks


----------



## Bigbeaver

I Had a XFX 7870, you can plug in with Display port or dual link DVI. (dual link DVI doesn't require 2 cables)

Hdmi / single link DVI to my knowledge can only support up to 1920x1200


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

My 30" 2560x1600 Korean IPS is due Tuesday, I'm coming from a 24" 1080p TN. It has DVI, HDMI and D-sub, sure hope that doesn't add much lag to it

This is just for games, movies and reading/misc. My 2 big worries are lag and the size of text and stuff in some games.

And tipping it over, this will dwarf my 24"


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiDillon*
> 
> Okay so Id like an answer from those who know it. Im looking to upgrade to a 1600p monitor with my rig below. I have 1x dvi-d (dual link) 1xhdmi 2x miniDP connectors. What is the best way to go in data transfer to a monitor? I thought that dual link dvi needed two dvi connections. Am I wrong? or should I look at an active miniDP to dvi-d? thanks


You do realize that all 30" monitors are wide gamut and will make colors look over saturated and inaccurate right? Also, unless you buy the Dell 3014 which has obvious ghosting issues and really high input lag (except when used in the game mode which has poor colors and locked color settings) all of the other matte models have grainy matte coatings and poor black levels compared to the 27" 2560x1440 models.

Models like the Dell 3011 have sRGB modes for proper colors, but it is still grainy, has poor black levels and will loose out to a sub 200$ IPS when it comes to color quality.

Dual-Link DVI is the standard, using mini-dp won't provide any advantages.


----------



## iARDAs

Fellow friends.

I got a question

If I get a 1440p monitorö how will the PS4 performance be?

Will the monitor downscale itself? I remember when I used to own a 1440p monitor, playing a game at 1080p gave poor image quality. I wonder if it would be the same with a console.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Fellow friends.
> 
> I got a question
> 
> If I get a 1440p monitorö how will the PS4 performance be?
> 
> Will the monitor downscale itself? I remember when I used to own a 1440p monitor, playing a game at 1080p gave poor image quality. I wonder if it would be the same with a console.


Yupp the ps4 isn't going to play at 1440p it'll downscale to 1080p it can handle 4k but only for video not any games


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Yupp the ps4 isn't going to play at 1440p it'll downscale to 1080p it can handle 4k but only for video not any games


Yeah so that the downscaled image will not look as great as a native 1080p screen I suppose?


----------



## num1son

It won't be any different than if you select 1080p on your desktop instead of 1440p, that is it will look the same. However if you're never going to use the monitor in 1440p you are better off getting a faster/cheaper 1080p 27" monitor.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> It won't be any different than if you select 1080p on your desktop instead of 1440p, that is it will look the same. However if you're never going to use the monitor in 1440p you are better off getting a faster/cheaper 1080p 27" monitor.


Yeah I remember when I had my 1440p monitor playing a game with a 1080p resolution was not as great as playing it on a native 1080p 27 inch monitor. Downscaling was not that great.

Anyway. I miss 1440p


----------



## MenacingTuba

The 360/PS3 look fine @1080/720 with all of the 1440p monitors I've tested except for the Dell U2713H which had sharpness issues. Some 1440p monitors lack decent resolution scaling and add input lag @lower resolutions.

Using 1280x720 is ideal though since a 2560x1440 monitor will perform pixel doubling. The PS3 forces 1280x720 since 95% of games are 720p or less.

I bet the Xbox One will offer multiple resolution options (2560x1440 and 2560x1080) like the 360 does (16:10 resolutions such as 1680x1050).


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The 360/PS3 look fine @1080/720 with all of the 1440p monitors I've tested except for the Dell U2713H which had sharpness issues. Some 1440p monitors lack decent resolution scaling and add input lag @lower resolutions.
> 
> Using 1280x720 is ideal though since a 2560x1440 monitor will perform pixel doubling. The PS3 forces 1280x720 since 95% of games are 720p or less.
> 
> I bet the Xbox One will offer multiple resolution options (2560x1440 and 2560x1080) like the 360 does (16:10 resolutions such as 1680x1050).


Good info mate.

Thanks and rep.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Good info mate.
> 
> Thanks and rep.


Can't say enough good things about Menacing. In case our PC gamers didn't see in his sig, who might be interested he did a recent in depth QNIX2710 Review.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1403318/qnix-qx2710-review-2560x1440-matte-overclock-able-pls#post_20253383


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

9 plane trips later and now it's in town but now it won't be delivered til tomorrow boo hoo


----------



## Mr gardoki

I have had trouble finding benches for this other than 1 here or there. Does anyone have any experience with crossfired 7870's at 1440p?


----------



## amang

This old fart thought he will never be too old to game, so he spent his hard-earned cash on a scrumptious Dell U3014. He knew that gaming on a 30inch screen like this will be *forever awesome*. Then one day, when he was busy posting about how he powered his 27inch screen with an integrated GPU, he received a cordial invitation from our good friendly mod, Arizonian, to join this magnificent club. He thought this awesome club deserves a humble introduction from him, so here he is.


Spoiler: Dell U3014 Setup















The screen is currently being powered by a pair of modest EVGA SC GTX Titan, which he bought with the fund that he managed to sneak out from his wife's purse. The money was supposed to be used for 4 months' worth of groceries, but because he thought gaming is more important than groceries (especially an old fart doing the gaming!), then bugger the groceries, and voila the pair of GPUs. His family ended up with a bowl of cereal as their meal, 3 times a day everyday.

He's currently still busy playing the good old Crysis3 at a slow pace, considering that he's already old, so please don't laugh at him for being slow.

He would very appreciate if any members of this awesome club would accept him as a permanent member


----------



## Sunreeper

Dat asuna wallpaper


----------



## shilka

Yeah SAO was awesome


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yeah SAO was awesome


I have almost the exact opposite opinions on the anime but whatever I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I have almost the exact opposite opinions on the anime but whatever I'm glad you enjoyed it


Well it was not all awesome it started great then died and then went on again a bit limp

I enjoyed Campione far more then SAO


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I have almost the exact opposite opinions on the anime but whatever I'm glad you enjoyed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was not all awesome it started great then died and then went on again a bit limp
> 
> I enjoyed Campione far more then SAO
Click to expand...

Never seen campione but I may check it out don't really have that much to watch right now


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Never seen campione but I may check it out don't really have that much to watch right now


its not long but i loved it

Its a great anime if you like that type of animes that is


----------



## rjames1295

Heyo! Upgraded my video card recently. Went from a Gigabyte 6850 to Asus DCUII 7850 2GB! Mind updating it in the list, please?


----------



## Heimdallr

hi all,
i've just ordered a U2713HM, now i'd like to change card, but i'd like an advise on what card to buy:
1) Palit Jetstream GTX 770 4GB - 380€
2) Gigabyte HD7970 GHZ EDITION - 370€
3) MSI R7950 Twin Frozr - 260€
4) Sapphire 7950 - 225€
5) Reference AMD 7970 - 300€

What do you think? I want more than 2GB of VRAM.
The price on the reference 7970 seems good but IIRC it's quite load, especially if overclocked.
Feel free to add your recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> hi all,
> i've just ordered a U2713HM, now i'd like to change card, but i'd like an advise on what card to buy:
> 1) Palit Jetstream GTX 770 4GB - 380€
> 2) Gigabyte HD7970 GHZ EDITION - 370€
> 3) MSI R7950 Twin Frozr - 260€
> 4) Sapphire 7950 - 225€
> 5) Reference AMD 7970 - 300€
> 
> What do you think? I want more than 2GB of VRAM.
> The price on the reference 7970 seems good but IIRC it's quite load, especially if overclocked.
> Feel free to add your recommendations.
> 
> Thanks


I'm thinking one of the 7950s, they're great cards with a fair price with 3GB of VRAM, and you can always crossfire it later for probably the same price as they are now, or maybe cheaper.


----------



## Epyon415

Been stalking this thread for a bit and wanted to ask; is the Asus PB278Q still considered a good monitor? For near the same price is the better (better how?)? I currently play at 1920x1200 and have been wanting to drop down to a single monitor but would also rather upgrade my res space. Running single GTX 680 (could upgrade if absolutely forced to) and not a huge FPS gamer, def not online FPS. Some MMO, and mainly all single player games.

Would prefer something with a reliable warranty option and that could be picked up instead of shipped but not mandatory.

Thanks!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415*
> 
> Been stalking this thread for a bit and wanted to ask; is the Asus PB278Q still considered a good monitor? For near the same price is the better (better how?)? I currently play at 1920x1200 and have been wanting to drop down to a single monitor but would also rather upgrade my res space. Running single GTX 680 (could upgrade if absolutely forced to) and not a huge FPS gamer, def not online FPS. Some MMO, and mainly all single player games.
> 
> Would prefer something with a reliable warranty option and that could be picked up instead of shipped but not mandatory.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes its a good monitor it does have a few issues with a few of them

But all montors have some or more so its not a big deal really


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> hi all,
> i've just ordered a U2713HM, now i'd like to change card, but i'd like an advise on what card to buy:
> 1) Palit Jetstream GTX 770 4GB - 380€
> 2) Gigabyte HD7970 GHZ EDITION - 370€
> 3) MSI R7950 Twin Frozr - 260€
> 4) Sapphire 7950 - 225€
> 5) Reference AMD 7970 - 300€
> 
> What do you think? I want more than 2GB of VRAM.
> The price on the reference 7970 seems good but IIRC it's quite load, especially if overclocked.
> Feel free to add your recommendations.
> 
> Thanks


I would go 7950 or 7970 AMD always does good in these high res
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415*
> 
> Been stalking this thread for a bit and wanted to ask; is the Asus PB278Q still considered a good monitor? For near the same price is the better (better how?)? I currently play at 1920x1200 and have been wanting to drop down to a single monitor but would also rather upgrade my res space. Running single GTX 680 (could upgrade if absolutely forced to) and not a huge FPS gamer, def not online FPS. Some MMO, and mainly all single player games.
> 
> Would prefer something with a reliable warranty option and that could be picked up instead of shipped but not mandatory.
> 
> Thanks!


The monitors really good as shilka has said it does have some problems but that depends on your luck


----------



## N2K12

Samsung 55" tv does 2560x1440 no problem. 3d to


----------



## Anoxy

not sure if srs


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Samsung 55" tv does 2560x1440 no problem. 3d to


Link?


----------



## cdoublejj

I have a Trinitron CRT that does 1920x1440, i'm not sure what the other monitor's max res is just yet.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Samsung 55" tv does 2560x1440 no problem. 3d to


I can see the 2560x1440 being true only with custom res, but 3D?


----------



## iKill4Fun

Dell UltraSharp U2713HM 2560 x 1440p @ 90Hz enforced by ASUS GTX 780


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Bigbeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Dell UltraSharp U2713HM 2560 x 1440p @ 90Hz enforced by ASUS GTX 780
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The monitor being crooked is messing with my OCD

edit added spoiler


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbeaver*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> The monitor being crooked is messing with my OCD
> 
> edit added spoiler


Huh what you mean crooked? The picture I posted? I think I didn't hold my Phone nicely lol









PS: I just took another picture, hopefully it's better now







, let you you being driven by OCD again


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Huh what you mean crooked? The picture I posted? I think I didn't hold my Phone nicely lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I just took another picture, hopefully it's better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , let you you being driven by OCD again


How you like your speakers? I just bought some 2 days ago and I have to say I really like them..


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> How you like your speakers? I just bought some 2 days ago and I have to say I really like them..


The Corsair SP2500 is damn awesome!









The Lows, heavy, powerful, no distortion even if I maxed out the Subwoofer on the remote, and combining with DTS UltraPC bass enhancement, no distortion at all, didn't use DTS UltraPC on normal usage tho.

The mids with gaming, voice actings are top notch clarity, no mushed wordings spoken and I can even hear very detailed expressions voices like inhaling and sighing, as well as others like choking coughing etc.

As for the highs, I didn't try out with any musical instruments audio to really test it out, but any background music games I played with, everything was damn crystal clear, it won't feel underpowered.

All in all, it's a premium high quality 2.1 speakers for all rounder, music movies and gaming, nothing goes wrong with Corsair Sp2500, very great audio, very user friendly and fine tuned remotes with couple of EQs, loved the Karaoke one especially lol.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> The Corsair SP2500 is damn awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lows, heavy, powerful, no distortion even if I maxed out the Subwoofer on the remote, and combining with DTS UltraPC bass enhancement, no distortion at all, didn't use DTS UltraPC on normal usage tho.
> 
> The mids with gaming, voice actings are top notch clarity, no mushed wordings spoken and I can even hear very detailed expressions voices like inhaling and sighing, as well as others like choking coughing etc.
> 
> As for the highs, I didn't try out with any musical instruments audio to really test it out, but any background music games I played with, everything was damn crystal clear, it won't feel underpowered.
> 
> All in all, it's a premium high quality 2.1 speakers for all rounder, music movies and gaming, nothing goes wrong with Corsair Sp2500, very great audio, very user friendly and fine tuned remotes with couple of EQs, loved the Karaoke one especially lol.


Did you plug in yours and update the firmware? I am wondering if I need to..


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Did you plug in yours and update the firmware? I am wondering if I need to..


Nope I didn't, actually I can't, it says it's not supported for my OS, using Windows 8 Pro 64-bit


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> The Corsair SP2500 is damn awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lows, heavy, powerful, no distortion even if I maxed out the Subwoofer on the remote, and combining with DTS UltraPC bass enhancement, no distortion at all, didn't use DTS UltraPC on normal usage tho.
> 
> The mids with gaming, voice actings are top notch clarity, no mushed wordings spoken and I can even hear very detailed expressions voices like inhaling and sighing, as well as others like choking coughing etc.
> 
> As for the highs, I didn't try out with any musical instruments audio to really test it out, but any background music games I played with, everything was damn crystal clear, it won't feel underpowered.
> 
> All in all, it's a premium high quality 2.1 speakers for all rounder, music movies and gaming, nothing goes wrong with Corsair Sp2500, very great audio, very user friendly and fine tuned remotes with couple of EQs, loved the Karaoke one especially lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> How you like your speakers? I just bought some 2 days ago and I have to say I really like them..


I got mine two weeks ago too....they are nice. I also didn't upload any firmware, just plug and listen. I found : Program - Dynamic Pop and EQ - Pop.....gave me the best sound out of them. I use JRiver Media Center or iTunes equalizer for the rest.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I got mine two weeks ago too....they are nice. I also didn't upload any firmware, just plug and listen. I found : Program - Dynamic Pop and EQ - Pop.....gave me the best sound out of them. I use JRiver Media Center or iTunes equalizer for the rest.


Haha nice, this speakers are very good as for 2.1 setup. I'm using iTunes as well for music but I usually listen to them with my custom IEM, speakers mainly for gaming, I find that it's positional audio not that bad, with DTS turned off, roughly able to spot enemies from left and right.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I got mine two weeks ago too....they are nice. I also didn't upload any firmware, just plug and listen. I found : Program - Dynamic Pop and EQ - Pop.....gave me the best sound out of them. I use JRiver Media Center or iTunes equalizer for the rest.


I have mine set to same presets..They do sound the best on those two settings..Except in BF3 i found Dynamic pop and FPS setting to be the best..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Haha nice, this speakers are very good as for 2.1 setup. I'm using iTunes as well for music but I usually listen to them with my custom IEM, speakers mainly for gaming, I find that it's positional audio not that bad, with DTS turned off, roughly able to spot enemies from left and right.


I will try and update and see if it does anything and i will let you guys know..I heard there might be some more EQ presets..Although mine were made in April of this year so i might have newest firmware..


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I have mine set to same presets..They do sound the best on those two settings..Except in BF3 i found Dynamic pop and FPS setting to be the best..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and update and see if it does anything and i will let you guys know..I heard there might be some more EQ presets..Although mine were made in April of this year so i might have newest firmware..


Cool thanks.
I did set FPS for bf3 as well as Crysis 3. But I'm using Action Gaming for games like Starcraft 2 haha.

I'll email Corsair regarding the Windows 8 issues and see what they reply, maybe it's just because it doesn't support 64-Bit windows?

You can actually see the current firmware when you power it on. Mines should be 1.050.08 something haha, what's you guys'?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Cool thanks.
> I did set FPS for bf3 as well as Crysis 3. But I'm using Action Gaming for games like Starcraft 2 haha.
> 
> I'll email Corsair regarding the Windows 8 issues and see what they reply, maybe it's just because it doesn't support 64-Bit windows?
> 
> You can actually see the current firmware when you power it on. Mines should be 1.050.08 something haha, what's you guys'?


Same thing..


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Same thing..


Hmm I downloaded the driver, it says 1020, kind of different haha

Are you using 32bit windows or windows 7?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Hmm I downloaded the driver, it says 1020, kind of different haha
> 
> Are you using 32bit windows or windows 7?


64 bit windows 7


----------



## Heimdallr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm thinking one of the 7950s, they're great cards with a fair price with 3GB of VRAM, and you can always crossfire it later for probably the same price as they are now, or maybe cheaper.


Thanks, i'm more on the AMD side right now, 7950 are very tempting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I would go 7950 or 7970 AMD always does good in these high res
> The monitors really good as shilka has said it does have some problems but that depends on your luck


Yes i hope i don't get a bad BLB on mine.

thanks


----------



## Mjolnir125

I seriously doubt that your U2713HM is actually displaying 90 FPS, regardless of what refresh rate you set. You need to run the refresh rate multitool to determine if you are losing frames.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I seriously doubt that your U2713HM is actually displaying 90 FPS, regardless of what refresh rate you set. You need to run the refresh rate multitool to determine if you are losing frames.


It's running at 90fps with games, using MSI Afterburner, it clearly shows 90fps in game like Starcraft 2.

I followed moderator Arizonian, he did go up with 90hz that's why I tried reading.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> It's running at 90fps with games, using MSI Afterburner, it clearly shows 90fps in game like Starcraft 2.
> 
> I followed moderator Arizonian, he did go up with 90hz that's why I tried reading.


Yes but i believe it frame skips at 90 HZ..I think even Arizonian said his did also but that he couldn't notice in games.I could be wrong though..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Yes but i believe it frame skips at 90 HZ..I think even Arizonian said his did also but that he couldn't notice in games.I could be wrong though..


You are correct I did say that. In fact until I took a closer look at starring at my cursor, I couldn't see it skipping on my normal desktop. In games I don't notice it all because I'm not focused on my cursor I'm focused on everything else in the game and I do feel I'm moving more fluid than @ 60 Hz.

For movies with the U2713HM - We do not need to overclock it to 96 Hz because we already have implemented native 24 Hz Blu-ray playback via HDMI.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> You are correct I did say that. In fact until I took a closer look at starring at my cursor, I couldn't see it skipping on my normal desktop. In games I don't notice it all because I'm not focused on my cursor I'm focused on everything else in the game and I do feel I'm moving more fluid than @ 60 Hz.
> 
> For movies with the U2713HM - We do not need to overclock it to 96 Hz because we already have implemented native 24 Hz Blu-ray playback via HDMI.


Well that's weird, for me it does feel more fluid with FPS games like Crysis 3 and Battlefield 3 while on 90FPS, I came from 120FPS gaming with my ASUS VG278H and now Dell U2713HM 60FPS gaming, so I know the actual differences right after I played with U2713HM @ 60FPS.

When I read that you were able to push it up till 90Hz, I'm so glad and make a try, it does the job well







. I don't see any frame skipping so far, no sudden drop of FPS and stables at 90FPS, unless it's couple of open world scene, it will drop abit to 80FPS.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Well that's weird, for me it does feel more fluid with FPS games like Crysis 3 and Battlefield 3 while on 90FPS, I came from 120FPS gaming with my ASUS VG278H and now Dell U2713HM 60FPS gaming, so I know the actual differences right after I played with U2713HM @ 60FPS.
> 
> When I read that you were able to push it up till 90Hz, I'm so glad and make a try, it does the job well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't see any frame skipping so far, no sudden drop of FPS and stables at 90FPS, unless it's couple of open world scene, it will drop abit to 80FPS.


Yup there are benifits as long as FPS can = or > Hz.
Explanation -
http://www.overclock.net/t/1369595/120hz-1080p-vs-60hz-1440p-monitor/30#post_20163702


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yup there are benifits as long as FPS can = or > Hz.
> Explanation -
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369595/120hz-1080p-vs-60hz-1440p-monitor/30#post_20163702


Thanks for the link!

Too bad we can't go over 100hz, tried doing so and the monitor can't display anything and revert back haha. I'm only doing this because I'm getting a replacement next week, if not I might just stick with 60hz lol, IMO 60hz and 120hz are the real deal breaker.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Too bad we can't go over 100hz, tried doing so and the monitor can't display anything and revert back haha. I'm only doing this because I'm getting a replacement next week, if not I might just stick with 60hz lol, IMO 60hz and 120hz are the real deal breaker.


I spark up 90 Hz just gaming.

On the desktop even without frame skipping, the difference I've read is milliseconds. Can't notice that. I'm not eagle eyes here.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I spark up 90 Hz just gaming.
> 
> On the desktop even without frame skipping, the difference I've read is milliseconds. Can't notice that. I'm not eagle eyes here.


I only oc my Qnix to 120hz when gaming also..Everything else it runs at 60hz..I don't wanna deal with frame retention for smoother mouse movement while browsing lol.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I spark up 90 Hz just gaming.
> 
> On the desktop even without frame skipping, the difference I've read is milliseconds. Can't notice that. I'm not eagle eyes here.


True, it really only benefits games like FPS or TPS, other than that I don't really see a difference in other normal usages, anyway did you manually switch between 60hz and 90hz or there's actually a program that can detect 90hz once you enter any D3D applications?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> True, it really only benefits games like FPS or TPS, other than that I don't really see a difference in other normal usages, anyway did you manually switch between 60hz and 90hz or there's actually a program that can detect 90hz once you enter any D3D applications?


Manually Nvidia Control Panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I only oc my Qnix to 120hz when gaming also..Everything else it runs at 60hz..I don't wanna deal with frame retention for smoother mouse movement while browsing lol.


----------



## sherlock

Hey, I am considering upgrading to a 30" 1600p display like this one from a 27" 1440p Achieva.

Have anyone else made the 27" to 30" jump? and was the upgrade worth it?

Things I do a lot on this computer:

1.Gaming( Company of Heroes 2, Starcraft 2, a few other flight games)
2.Creating & Editing documents & spread sheets with Microsoft Office.
3.View Photos( most of them are 13MP 4:3 photos shot by my Galaxy S4)
4.Watch Videos (most are 16:9)

Given my usage model will I notice the 27" 1440p to 30" 1600p improvement? If so I will probably upgrade, else I would wait until 4K monitor drops to $1K range in a few years.


----------



## Sunreeper

I don't think a 30inch monitor will be a big upgrade for you if anything it'll be a sidegrade I'd advise you to save the money until 4k is more widely used and then splurge on that


----------



## iKill4Fun

I believe if cash flow isn't the problem, just go 30" 1600p.

Imo gaming on 1440p is more than enough, clarity wise it should be around the same, because most games nowadays are developed with either 720p or 1080p in mind.

Movies, the better choice will be those 29", 2560x1080 16:9, those monitors are damn awesome for movies, since movies are meant to be watch on that.

Viewing photos, basically bigger screen you will enjoy them better, but in terms of clarity, it's still around the same, unless you are taking higher end photos with DLSR, but imo 1440p is more than enough.

Wait for 4k monitors as your next upgrade.

All in all, 27 or 30, 1440p or 1600p really depends on your pocket, since the price difference is doubled.

So I would suggest using the doubled cash for better GPU, or even SLI


----------



## sherlock

Thanks for the input. Seems like I might get more out of upgrading my GPU.

The 30" monitor I posted is about $ 680, and for the same price I can get a factory OCed 780. Company of Heroes 2 have been pushing 2G Vram on my 680 on max settings, so I think the money would be better spent on a GTX 780 in this case.


----------



## revro

thing is that on 30inch you will get ghosting, thats where the tech right now is. they all ghost. best monitor for gaming are currently 27inch 1440p

best
revro


----------



## Screams

Add me to list =)

Qnix QX2710 + Achieva Shimian (dont use that for gaming anymore since i got qnix)

Running 670's in Sli (Asus Direct CU II Top)


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screams*
> 
> Add me to list =)
> 
> Qnix QX2710 + Achieva Shimian (dont use that for gaming anymore since i got qnix)
> 
> Running 670's in Sli (Asus Direct CU II Top)


How you like the the Qnix?


----------



## sherlock

A Question to 27" 1440p users, what DPI scaling are you using?

I have experimented with a lot of different ones but I seemed to have settled on 133%(1080p) being the best for me.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> A Question to 27" 1440p users, what DPI scaling are you using?
> 
> I have experimented with a lot of different ones but I seemed to have settled on 133%(1080p) being the best for me.


Hmm, by 133% scaling do you mean Internet Explorer Firefox or Chrome?

Personally using the Windows scaling at 125%, and Firefox browser scaling at 120%.

For Windows 8 125% scaling, I still tweak around with the font size, Menu, Tool tips, Titles, Message box etc to my liking size


----------



## s1rrah

More recent 1440p screens from Skyrim; mostly landscape stuff. Finally found an ENB that works well and isn't too much of a performance hog.

All of these are without depth of field and with zero anti aliasing or filtering of any kind.

I stay pegged at 60fps in outdoors and all buildings with these settings and most of the time in dungeons as well ... super fluid and responsive onscreen.

But occasionally, for some strange reason and in certain dungeon only scenes, I'll drop into the mid 40's and 50's ... but that's only very very rarely. And it doesn't really look like typical mid 40's/50's FPS, it's more micro-jumpy. It's strange because during those times there doesn't seem to be anything too taxing going on screen wise. But then again, it's extremely rare and so I'm not too bothered by it.

But still, it's mind boggling because, for instance, in all the shots below, there's never even a slight hiccup and those outdoor shots look WAY more rich in textures than those few times in dungeon scenes where it drops FPS a bit. Skyrim is seriously the most freaky game regarding textures that I've ever played but then again, I'm using a huge amount of texture mods and other mods as well as the ENB profile and so that is part of it, I'm sure ...

Anyway ... 1440p is rad with this game but if your modding hard and using lots of big high res textures, then you need some juice to push it ...

...



...



...



...



...



...



...










If anyone is interested, here's a link to the ENB profile I used with the above; I forget the name of it but it's really fast and has a super moody look to it that I dig.

Follow this link to a Google Drive page and once loaded, just go to "FILE" at top left and then download:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-ldNhfi8rPSbVZyeU9SZUhoX0k/edit?usp=sharing

...


----------



## Killmassacre

Add me to the list as well.

Currently using a Dell U2713HM monitor powered by an MSI GTX 760.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Add me to the list as well.
> 
> Currently using a Dell U2713HM monitor powered by an MSI GTX 760.


Welcome to the club bud..


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> More recent 1440p screens from Skyrim; mostly landscape stuff. Finally found an ENB that works well and isn't too much of a performance hog.
> 
> All of these are without depth of field and with zero anti aliasing or filtering of any kind.
> 
> I stay pegged at 60fps in outdoors and all buildings with these settings and most of the time in dungeons as well ... super fluid and responsive onscreen.
> 
> But occasionally, for some strange reason and in certain dungeon only scenes, I'll drop into the mid 40's and 50's ... but that's only very very rarely. And it doesn't really look like typical mid 40's/50's FPS, it's more micro-jumpy. It's strange because during those times there doesn't seem to be anything too taxing going on screen wise. But then again, it's extremely rare and so I'm not too bothered by it.
> 
> But still, it's mind boggling because, for instance, in all the shots below, there's never even a slight hiccup and those outdoor shots look WAY more rich in textures than those few times in dungeon scenes where it drops FPS a bit. Skyrim is seriously the most freaky game regarding textures that I've ever played but then again, I'm using a huge amount of texture mods and other mods as well as the ENB profile and so that is part of it, I'm sure ...
> 
> Anyway ... 1440p is rad with this game but if your modding hard and using lots of big high res textures, then you need some juice to push it ...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mod list?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Mod list?


Here's the mod list (I'm not sure of the name of the ENB but I could easily zip up the ENB files and put it online somewhere if you care to try it. It's a super "moody" ENB ... I totally dig it.

Here's the mod list, though; it's from an OCN user named Lifeshield ... the ones in asteriks are the recommended/essential ones. I've installed almost all of them. Also, the load order should be the same as they are listed: :



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized*
Better Dynamic Snow*
SMIM*
Serious HD*
Serious HD* UPDATE
Skyrim HD* (install all areas and RIFTEN Update last)
Better Rocks and Mountains
AoF Detailed Mountains*
High Realistic Tundra Moss for AoF Detailed Mountains
Hectrol Caves Deluxe
Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture*
Skyrim Flora Overhaul*
Ultimate Lush Overhaul
Natural Grass*
Realistic Mushrooms
W.A.T.E.R*`coc qasmok`
Real Ice (Classic Parralax - Less Bright)*
Real Snow (filename 10x better snow)
Enhanced Night Sky*
Moon Size Tweaks*
Vibrant Auroras*
Realistic Smoke and Embers*
Quality Snowflakes*
HD Enhanced Terrain*
Distant Detail Hearthfire Edition*
HiRes Legible Road Signs*
Pilgrims Delight High Hrothgar Shrine Textures
HQ Towns and Villages
AoF Farmhouses
Chimneys for Skyrim
Visible Windows* (also install Reduced Night update)
Windmills Resized
Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ
Whiterun Outside Market
Beautiful Whiterun
Better Shadowmarks
Revamped Exterior Fog*
Lightning During Storms
More Immersive Dawnguard Entrance
Oblivion Gates
Distant Decal Fix
Solstheim Landscape
Dramatic Clouds

*[Interiors]*

Detailed Rugs
Design of the Nords Banners*
Better Bedrolls
Detailed Chests
HD Baskets Retex
HD Linens
HD Misc
HD Ore and Ingots
HD Sacks
High Quality Food and Ingredients 
High QUality Skyrim Map V2
Real Effect Candle
Realistic Instruments
Realistic Paper
Septim HD*
Silly Level of Detail Potions, Poisons and Wines
Tobes Highres Textures (overwrite Bethesda High Res Optimized only and install SMIM patch)*
Skyrim Redesigned (overwrite Bethesda High Res Optimized only)
Skyrim Project Optimization

*[Dungeons]*

Re-Defined Dungeons 
Ruins Clutter (Overwrite Bethesda High Res DLC Optimized and Re-Defined Dungeons only)*
Dragon Glyphs HD
Finer Dust
Better Bones
Ash Pile Retex
Intricate Spider Webs
Psychosteves Golden Gods Shrines
BLESSINGS - Altar Descriptions
Ultimate HD Torch*

*[NPC's + Animals]*

Better Beast Races*
Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack*
Bellyaches Dragon Replacer*
Bloody Dragon Bones*
Beast Skeletons
83 Willows 101 Bugs HD*
Convenient Horses
Pondfish Retexture
Sweet Mother - The Night Mother Improvement
Dawnguard Arvak
Female Vampires have Fangs
Frost Atronach Retex
AIMP Antz in my Pantz
New Children
Thanatos Dragon*

*[Character]*

Temptress*
XCE Xenius Character Enhancement*
XCE Dawnguard*
Coverwomen* (Look 3 for UNP) 
CoverKhajlits*
Better Male Faces*
Beards of Skyrim*
No More Blocky Faces*
Better Freckles
Eyebrows Match Hair*
The Eyes of Beauty*
Natural Eyes (Download manually, remove eyeblind.dds, then install via NMM) *
RANs Eye Reflection Extender*
AoF Believeable Hair*
More Realistic Hair*
Lovely Hairstyles*
Ponytail Hairstyles
Apachii Sky Hair
Lightning Hair
DIMONIZED - UNP*
DIMONIXED - UNP HQ Base*
Etheral Elven Overhaul*
XCE - Warpaint and Dirt 
High Res Tints for Beasts
Better Makeup for SKSE - High res Female Lips
Better Makeup for SKSE - High Res Tint Masks
Realistic Teeth (don't overwrite Female Vampires have Fangs)

*[Animations]*

FNIS
Better Turn and Pose plus Fix*
Bowlegged Jump Animation Fix*
dD No Spinning Death Animation*
New Animation for Running with Bow*
Pretty Combat Idles (Do not install magic idle) *
Pretty Female Idles*
Pretty Sit Idle*
New Animation for Magic Casting (Requires FNIS) *
Pinup Poser*
Castanistic or Highelf style Idle Replacer*
Pinup Poser
**Run FNIS!

*[Weapons]*

Weapon Retexture Project*
Immersive Weapons*
Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection*
Weapons of the Third Era + Update*
Jaysus Swords*
Elemental Staffs 4k
Hell Sword
Magicka Sabers
Crainte Vormir*
Enchantment Effect Replacer
Improved Weapon Effects*
Closer Quivers and Longer Arrows*
Hvergelmirs Shield Retexture HSR
OnePoseandAnimatedYamato
Alternate Blade of Woe
Daemon Weapons

[Misc Attire]

Cloaks of Skyrim*
Winter is Coming + CoS Patch*
GD Ranger Hoods + Patch*
Better Circlets HQ
Yurils Rings HQ
Improved Footwraps for Females
Improved NPC Clothing*
Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile
Mask of Blades
Sabregear Backpack
Bandoliers
KDCirclets Armoured Version
Wear Circlets with Hoods
Auryn Mod
GDUW Circlet

*[Armour]*

aMidianBorn Book of Silence Cabals Cut*
Arise - Chapter 1 - The Black Sacrament*
Daedric Weapon and Armour Improvement*
Deadly Serious Shrouded Armour + Hood*
Helm of Oreyn Bearclaw
Horse Armour for Skyrim
Leatherbound Huntress Armour
LustDesign Dovahkiin Mercernary Gear*
Medusa Armour
Mystic Elven Armour HD*
Nightingale Prime HD*
Omegared99 Armour Compliation
Perfect Legionaire plus Gladius & Shield*
Razor Scale Armour and Cannibal Lord Mask 
Sovngarde Steel + High Res*
Tera Armour
The Witcher 2 Models
Triss Armour Retextured*
True Bound Armours
Witch Elf Armour
XAC Armour Compliation
Obligatory Chainmail Bikini
Tribunal Armour & Hood + Patch

*[Followers]*

Vierna* (totally awesome)
UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul
83 Willows Jenassa

*[Fix]*

Compatibility Patches

*[Effects]*

Enhanced Lights and FX*
Interior Dungeon Fog Remover
Cinematic Fire Effects*
Ultimate HD Fire Spells*
Deadly Spell Impacts*
Crimson Tide - Blood*
No Radial Blur*
Candlelight Toggle*
Footprints
Shooting Stars*
Rainbows

*[Audio]*

Ambient Seagulls*
Better Horse Pain Sounds
Better Weapon Swing Sounds
Clanking Armour
Immersive Thunder*
Improved Combat Sounds
Smooth Blade - Draw & Sheathe
Ultra Realistic Bow Sounds

*[Interfaces]*

High Quality 3D Map*
A Quality World Map*
Lockpicking Interface Retex - Anti Leather*
Skill Interface Retexture*
SkyUI*
iHUD* (v1.4)
Small Crosshair - iHUD Compatible*
Achieve That!* (SKSE is required!)
Main Font Replacement
No Menu or Loading Smoke*
Showracemenu Pre Cache Killer*

*[Misc]*

Enhanced Third Person Camera*

*[Quest]*
Moonpath to Elsweyr
The Paarthurnax Dilemna

*[ENB]*
Unreal Cinema
Unreal Cinema Data File
WATER Compatibility Patch


----------



## Sunreeper

thanks so much id appreciate it if you uploaded the enb somewhere







also +rep for the help


----------



## _REAPER_

3 days and a wake up.. and 1440p gaming for me..


----------



## iNcontroL

I'm curious on this whole PWM issue. Everyone keeps pointing out that the PB278Q has PWM dimming, but doesn't 95% of the monitors have that including the VG248QE or am I missing something here in that PWM dimming on a IPS/PLS monitor is worse than TN Panels?

Reason I'm asking is that I'm looking to get another 1440p Monitor and I don't know if I want another PB278Q or go with the VP2770-LED. I've heard really bad things about the QC on the Viewsonic and I saw that Amazon doesn't even sell it anymore and you can only find it from Merchants.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> I'm curious on this whole PWM issue.-*SNIP*- I'm looking to get another 1440p Monitor and I don't know if I want another PB278Q -*SNIP*-


IF you haven't experienced any issues with headaches or visible flickering by now it's safe to say your never going to, as your not the small percentage effected by PWM dimming.

_Personally_ if you already have one PB278Q and haven't had issues, then I'd stay uniform with another PB278Q for your desktop. It's a good monitor.


----------



## maarten12100

I'm in 2160P or 4k UHD:

Skyworth 39 inch UHD 4k TV (39e780u)
Evga GTX 570 Classified 1.25GB


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I'm in 2160P or 4k UHD:


What monitor!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> What monitor!!!!!!!!!?


Skyworth 39e780u


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> What monitor!!!!!!!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> Skyworth 39e780u
Click to expand...

Thanks +rep is it stuck at 30hz for 4k or have you tried gettting 60hz?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Skyworth 39e780u


Ebay?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ebay?


China's variant of Ebay Taobao.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> China's variant of Ebay Taobao.


I will look into it.

How happy are you with the gaming performance?

Since this is a native 4K monitor, how well does it work when it is downscaled to 1440p or 1080p to get 60hz or more?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Thanks +rep is it stuck at 30hz for 4k or have you tried gettting 60hz?


I run it at 38Hz and can get it up to 45Hz with a driver hack.
Once Nvidia support HDMI 2.0 I can get it up to 67Hz if the driver board supports that (there is headroom so I'll see)
I have a review up here on OCN you could check it out.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I will look into it.
> 
> How happy are you with the gaming performance?
> 
> Since this is a native 4K monitor, how well does it work when it is downscaled to 1440p or 1080p to get 60hz or more?


I have a profile for old games set to 60Hz 3040x1710 just because some old games have hard coded refresh rates new AA games take the 38/45Hz just fine.

I think it runs fine for gaming if I need the high refresh rate I can just set it to 120/140Hz @1080P


----------



## Sunreeper

I wonder how high the refresh rate would be able to go with a amd card wouldn't I be able to trick it so that I could get 60hz refresh rate?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I wonder how high the refresh rate would be able to go with a amd card wouldn't I be able to trick it so that I could get 60hz refresh rate?


If the card allows you to push a higher pixel clock over HDMI you're golden.
I have a hd7850 but it is not in working condition it is actually torn apart in a torn apart rig...


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I wonder how high the refresh rate would be able to go with a amd card wouldn't I be able to trick it so that I could get 60hz refresh rate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the card allows you to push a higher pixel clock over HDMI you're golden.
> I have a hd7850 but it is not in working condition it is actually torn apart in a torn apart rig...
Click to expand...

I can push higher pixel clock for dvi using modded drivers is that the same ?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I can push higher pixel clock for dvi using modded drivers is that the same ?


My card has a pixel clock limit @337.5MHz and a ramdac limit @400MHz is you can go past that you'll be golden (DVI and HDMI both use a ramdac so I guess you could)


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I can push higher pixel clock for dvi using modded drivers is that the same ?
> 
> 
> 
> My card has a pixel clock limit @337.5MHz and a ramdac limit @400MHz is you can go past that you'll be golden (DVI and HDMI both use a ramdac so I guess you could)
Click to expand...

I have no idea about any of that lol but thanks for the information +rep


----------



## General121

https://www.ipsledmonitors.com/Articles.asp?ID=3
This was posted in the Korean qnix/xstar club. This will be useful for those who have not seen this.
You can buy Korean monitors and:
+this company is US based
+decent pricing
+no questions asked return policy
+full refund, no restocking fee within 30 days if you want to return your product
Sounds like an awesome place.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Thanks +rep is it stuck at 30hz for 4k or have you tried gettting 60hz?


Imo China stuff... Better stay away first, price is cheap tho, this is just a 120hz 1080p and 60hz 1440p TV. You won't find yourself using the 4K for gaming.

30fps gaming is crap and what's more, games titles are designed/developed with 720p and 1080p in mind, with this cheap board Skyworth 39e780u, I don't think it will upscale it well too.

Note this is a TV, not a Monitor, also a hard truth, cheap things does come with a disadvantage, no matter how good on paper it is


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> The board is stuck at 30hz, max overclock at 38hz for UHD. Imo China stuff... Better stay away first, price is cheap tho, this is just a 120hz 1080p and 60hz 1440p TV. You won't find yourself using the 4K for gaming.
> 
> 30fps gaming is crap and what's more, games titles are designed/developed with 720p and 1080p in mind, with this cheap board Skyworth 39e780u, I don't think it will upscale it well too.
> 
> Note this is a TV, not a Monitor


Upscaling is fine I tested with 640x480 in RA and 800x600 in yu-gi-oh monsters reborn.
I concur 30Hz isn't the way to go in FPS games when I play those games I either go 120Hz 1080P or 60Hz 3040x1710.
How do you even know the board is bad as far as I've seen it does better than the Seiki boards (nobody really tested the OC potential on Sony tv's yet.)

With having said that it is a TV is does way better than a TN and has better blacks than IPS screens besides that I read a Chinese review which said it supported 78% of the rgb spectrum which is quite good.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Note this is a TV, not a Monitor, also a hard truth, cheap things does come with a disadvantage, no matter how good on paper it is


Yeah tell that to my laptop processor which packs more power with 1/6 of the retail value (not really fair if you consider it is a QS)


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Thanks +rep is it stuck at 30hz for 4k or have you tried gettting 60hz?
> 
> 
> 
> Imo China stuff... Better stay away first, price is cheap tho, this is just a 120hz 1080p and 60hz 1440p TV. You won't find yourself using the 4K for gaming.
> 
> 30fps gaming is crap and what's more, games titles are designed/developed with 720p and 1080p in mind, with this cheap board Skyworth 39e780u, I don't think it will upscale it well too.
> 
> Note this is a TV, not a Monitor, also a hard truth, cheap things does come with a disadvantage, no matter how good on paper it is
Click to expand...

1) almost everything is made in China








2) 4k gaming would be awesome if I could trick it into displaying 60hz
3)30fps gaming is crap but that's only because of the limitations of the HDMI standard people have found a way around it and got 60hz on 4k
4)lol wut almost every single pc game engine has scaleable graphics built in people play with 5 screens in portrait wouldn't that be a problem for them as well? Nope cause again its built into the engine
5) Not that much difference between a TV and monitor
6) 4k TVs can be made for relatively cheap but a lot of the big companies rather would not. This isn't like the Korean panels where they are selling defective panels no this is a proper 4k TV

Sorry if I sounded mad/threatening was just trying to get to the point and provide all my counter arguments


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> IF you haven't experienced any issues with headaches or visible flickering by now it's safe to say your never going to, as your not the small percentage effected by PWM dimming.
> 
> _Personally_ if you already have one PB278Q and haven't had issues, then I'd stay uniform with another PB278Q for your desktop. It's a good monitor.


In all honesty, I'd normally buy another PB278Q no questions asked. The one I received was literally perfect. No backlight bleed, no dead pixels, no stuck pixels, and no bright pixels. The only reason I'm having some slight buyers remorse is the input lag. When I purchased the monitor, I thought I'd be getting the best input lag from a non-Korean monitor. Now that I see the VP2770 has 9ms less input lag, I wish I had purchased that instead. At this point I kind of want to just buy another VP2770 and use that as my primary monitor with the PB278Q as a secondary.

Unfortunately, I heard a lot of bad things from others about their experience in QC from Viewsonic, and the only place I can feel safe buying a VP2770 is Amazon which for some reason no longer carries it. Can you guys make me feel any better about my PB278Q? The only reason I even care about Input lag at this point is that I am a hardcore gamer, and with BF4 coming out... As it is now, I mainly play RPGs and League of Legend so it isn't very noticeable now.


----------



## OneGun

Not much difference between a TV and a monitor?Only about a extra 80ms of input lag..







..


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Not much difference between a TV and a monitor?Only about a extra 80ms of input lag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Maybe if you put MEMC on but who the hell does that if it is used for gaming.


----------



## lightsout

So whats the overall consensus on Vram these days? I had a Shimian 1440p with a 2gb 670. I was very happy with performance. Didn't care much about AA at that res. (playing bf3)

Might come into some money in a while was looking at a 1440 monitor (no longer have the shimian) and a gtx 770. Is it worth it to pay the premium for the 4gb model. Would possibly sli in a year or so, so it seems that would keep me good for quite a while.

Or is 2gb fine.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So whats the overall consensus on Vram these days? I had a Shimian 1440p with a 2gb 670. I was very happy with performance. Didn't care much about AA at that res. (playing bf3)
> 
> Might come into some money in a while was looking at a 1440 monitor (no longer have the shimian) and a gtx 770. Is it worth it to pay the premium for the 4gb model. Would possibly sli in a year or so, so it seems that would keep me good for quite a while.
> 
> Or is 2gb fine.


Why not sell that 670 once the time is there and get yourselve a hd8970 if it is any good.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So whats the overall consensus on Vram these days? I had a Shimian 1440p with a 2gb 670. I was very happy with performance. Didn't care much about AA at that res. (playing bf3)
> 
> Might come into some money in a while was looking at a 1440 monitor (no longer have the shimian) and a gtx 770. Is it worth it to pay the premium for the 4gb model. Would possibly sli in a year or so, so it seems that would keep me good for quite a while.
> 
> Or is 2gb fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not sell that 670 once the time is there and get yourselve a hd8970 if it is any good.
Click to expand...

Sorry forgot to mention I don't have the 670 either. Not a huge fan of red cards.


----------



## COMBO2

I just got a Dell U2713HM, powered by my MSI GTX 670 Power Edition OC 2GB









It'd be appreciated if you could add me to the club


----------



## Deacon

So some help from my fellow club members, I got today a proper DP cable for my 3020 MDP, I manage to push it to 85hz, now I wanna see if its actually properly at 85hz, it accepts 90 but starts having flickering so I tone it down to 85. Any ideas how to properly check if its at 85Hz. I'm new to monitor OC so be gentle.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> So some help from my fellow club members, I got today a proper DP cable for my 3020 MDP, I manage to push it to 85hz, now I wanna see if its actually properly at 85hz, it accepts 90 but starts having flickering so I tone it down to 85. Any ideas how to properly check if its at 85Hz. I'm new to monitor OC so be gentle.


Yes
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1423433

If you fail to see a black>white you have frame skip


----------



## Deacon

TY yeah its frame skipping even at 76hz its frame skips so its either just not up to OC or I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys what is Frame Skipping?

Is it some kind of a stuttering?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys what is Frame Skipping?
> 
> Is it some kind of a stuttering?


Frames that are send to the monitor but not displayed.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Frames that are send to the monitor but not displayed.


Hmm so resulting in poor game performance. It would be bad playing a FPS like that. Kinda feels like lag it seems.


----------



## philharmonik

Hello fellow 1440p gamers! I have a question. Should I keep my MSI 580GTX LE 3gb SLI setup or sell both of them to get a 780 or 2x 760's?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmm so resulting in poor game performance. It would be bad playing a FPS like that. Kinda feels like lag it seems.


It is just a waste of good performance but doesn't degrade the experience further than the max displayed fps without skipping.


----------



## Deacon

Yes my problem is I can't seem OC my monitor properly, it can't handle the Hz so it starts frame skipping.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Yes my problem is I can't seem OC my monitor properly, it can't handle the Hz so it starts frame skipping.


The panel can do more for sure but I guess it is the driver board holding you back some monitors just don't have the potential my old LG TN monitor went up to 71Hz after some tweaking.
At what frequency does the frame skipping stop?


----------



## Deacon

Its starts frame skipping at 71Hz, 70hz works perfectly also noted that it doesn't like 71 nor 72hz it skips allot on those 2 and its decently stable on 73 but still skips occasionally. SO I'm guessing there is nothing I can do to push it further?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Its starts frame skipping at 71Hz, 70hz works perfectly also noted that it doesn't like 71 nor 72hz it skips allot on those 2 and its decently stable on 73 but still skips occasionally. SO I'm guessing there is nothing I can do to push it further?



try those manual settings if they don't cause glitches for your monitor start increasing the refresh rate and see if it skips (if it is the driver board crumbling then you might be able to push a few extra Hz because of the reduced pixel clock)


----------



## Deacon

Yeah the manual settings you gave me just crashes the monitor making have to reset the pc. No problem tho I'm more then with my monitor oc is just a bonus.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Yeah the manual settings you gave me just crashes the monitor making have to reset the pc. No problem tho I'm more then with my monitor oc is just a bonus.


What monitor do you have. Sorry I am on my phone and can't see your signature..


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Yeah the manual settings you gave me just crashes the monitor making have to reset the pc. No problem tho I'm more then with my monitor oc is just a bonus.


too bad but it was worth the try it is how I squeezed out 2 extra Hz out of my monitor.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> What monitor do you have. Sorry I am on my phone and can't see your signature..


Its a Crossover 3020 MDP.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Hey guys I'm looking at this monitor and I can't spend anymore than $400 and this is a rebranded LG I think so is.it a good one?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1130704&p_id=10509&seq=1&format=2


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Hey guys I'm looking at this monitor and I can't spend anymore than $400 and this is a rebranded LG I think so is.it a good one?
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1130704&p_id=10509&seq=1&format=2


Why not get one from here?

http://www.ipsledmonitors.com/default.asp


----------



## PCBuilder94

Where do I start? I've never bought an IPS or 2560x1440 monitor before


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Where do I start? I've never bought an IPS or 2560x1440 monitor before


First time would make a good read here.

*120hz 1080p vs. 60hz 1440p monitor*

*Understanding Monitors and FPS* but a lot more technical with some pretty knowledgeable members and will add to understanding.


----------



## PCBuilder94

http://www.ipsledmonitors.com/QNIX-QX2710LED-Evolution-II-Monitor-p/qni2.htm

I'm looking at this one my buddy told me that its a great monitor for the games I play. Is $329.99 a good price?


----------



## Anoxy

It's the best price you're gonna get.


----------



## PCBuilder94

On my current 720 monitor I get mad motion blur. Will I get it on that?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> On my current 720 monitor I get mad motion blur. Will I get it on that?


nope especially if you overclock


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> http://www.ipsledmonitors.com/QNIX-QX2710LED-Evolution-II-Monitor-p/qni2.htm
> 
> I'm looking at this one my buddy told me that its a great monitor for the games I play. Is $329.99 a good price?


That's what I have and I love it..


----------



## lightsout

Doesn't it go for $289 on ebay? Or is that one different.

So whats the verdict on here, you guys should know, is 2gb vram fine? Thinking of a 770 one day. Like the idea of a 4gb version so I can sli down the road and have a beastly setup for a while. But if the 2gb version is ok for single 1440p monitor the extra money can go elsewhere. Mainly would be for bf3/4.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Doesn't it go for $289 on ebay? Or is that one different.
> 
> So whats the verdict on here, you guys should know, is 2gb vram fine? Thinking of a 770 one day. Like the idea of a 4gb version so I can sli down the road and have a beastly setup for a while. But if the 2gb version is ok for single 1440p monitor the extra money can go elsewhere. Mainly would be for bf3/4.


It is $289 on ebay but this place is based in California and has a 30 day return if he gets a bad one. On ebay you are kinda screwed if you get a bad one unless the guy is in a good mood..


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Doesn't it go for $289 on ebay? Or is that one different.
> 
> So whats the verdict on here, you guys should know, is 2gb vram fine? Thinking of a 770 one day. Like the idea of a 4gb version so I can sli down the road and have a beastly setup for a while. But if the 2gb version is ok for single 1440p monitor the extra money can go elsewhere. Mainly would be for bf3/4.


I don't think 2gb will cut it now for 1440p maybe look into the 7970 its cheaper, basically offers the same performance, comes with some free games, and has an extra gig of vram. Just a suggestion though


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> It is $289 on ebay but this place is based in California and has a 30 day return if he gets a bad one. On ebay you are kinda screwed if you get a bad one unless the guy is in a good mood..


Honestly 2GB VRAM has been fine for me with my GTX 690 over the past year. _I don't play modded games like Skyrim where that easily exceeds._ Down the road I do feel it won't be enough as it's already almost there, game dependent, and you'll find this discussion very debatable.

One thing that has me wondering is the new consoles being supported by AMD upcoming that may begin to take advantage of AMD cards that normally come with larger amounts of VRAM by default. May change the landscape for PC games to come as developers will have more room to take advantage of that without sacrificing console performance and carry over. _(Speculation on my part)._


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I don't think 2gb will cut it now for 1440p maybe look into the 7970 its cheaper, basically offers the same performance, comes with some free games, and has an extra gig of vram. Just a suggestion though


What about two 760's in SLI?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Doesn't it go for $289 on ebay? Or is that one different.
> 
> So whats the verdict on here, you guys should know, is 2gb vram fine? Thinking of a 770 one day. Like the idea of a 4gb version so I can sli down the road and have a beastly setup for a while. But if the 2gb version is ok for single 1440p monitor the extra money can go elsewhere. Mainly would be for bf3/4.
> 
> 
> 
> It is $289 on ebay but this place is based in California and has a 30 day return if he gets a bad one. On ebay you are kinda screwed if you get a bad one unless the guy is in a good mood..
Click to expand...

But then you also have to pay tax. At least I would in Cali. Seems like a better best to get one from ebay with a squaretrade warranty at that point. Also anyone know if this site charges shipping on these.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Doesn't it go for $289 on ebay? Or is that one different.
> 
> So whats the verdict on here, you guys should know, is 2gb vram fine? Thinking of a 770 one day. Like the idea of a 4gb version so I can sli down the road and have a beastly setup for a while. But if the 2gb version is ok for single 1440p monitor the extra money can go elsewhere. Mainly would be for bf3/4.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think 2gb will cut it now for 1440p maybe look into the 7970 its cheaper, basically offers the same performance, comes with some free games, and has an extra gig of vram. Just a suggestion though
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up. I'm not a huge fan of the red team. Not a big deal I just prefer, am used to and have had better experiance with Nvidia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> It is $289 on ebay but this place is based in California and has a 30 day return if he gets a bad one. On ebay you are kinda screwed if you get a bad one unless the guy is in a good mood..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly 2GB VRAM has been fine for me with my GTX 690 over the past year. _I don't play modded games like Skyrim where that easily exceeds._ Down the road I do feel it won't be enough as it's already almost there, game dependent, and you'll find this discussion very debatable.
> 
> One thing that has me wondering is the new consoles being supported by AMD upcoming that may begin to take advantage of AMD cards that normally come with larger amounts of VRAM by default. May change the landscape for PC games to come as developers will have more room to take advantage of that without sacrificing console performance and carry over. _(Speculation on my part)._
Click to expand...

Whats up Arizonian, been a while, hope things are well with you.


----------



## OneGun

I can tell you that on my 7950s I am using all 3gbs of ram in my cards when playing BF3 and Crysis 3 according to RadeonPro..


----------



## lightsout

Really? Seems like BF3 is like that, it will use what you have but less doesn't seem to hurt it. (to a point of course). At least thats what I remember seeing when the game came out.

Probably a better bet just to get the 4gb and be straight for a while for sure.


----------



## Sunreeper

Yeah I'd have to say if you want a 770 go with the 4gb version


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? Seems like BF3 is like that, it will use what you have but less doesn't seem to hurt it. (to a point of course). At least thats what I remember seeing when the game came out.
> 
> Probably a better bet just to get the 4gb and be straight for a while for sure.


I would say 3gbs min for 1440p IMO .


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> --- SNIPPY SNIP ---
> 
> Whats up Arizonian, been a while, hope things are well with you.


All is fine. I've seen you around the threads just been in the back ground.

Moderating now has taken up a lot of my time helping OCN in a different way. My posts are limited and shorter than the detailed ones I used to post but I still get around. You'll find me in the Intel / Graphic Cards & Components sections moderating. _In fact I've recently asked to moderate the Video Games section as well if they need it here._









As said you may want to take the 'future proof' (I cringe to say that on OCN) road if your not planning on upgrading your GPU anytime soon with at least 3GB of VRAM. Dependent on games you play I foresee next year even the more basic games become more VRAM hungry. I'd tell you what card to get but I know you know GPU's.


----------



## lightsout

Yah I saw the mod status, very nice. Not sure if you had that when I was more active.

Lol at the future proof comment thats why I didn't say that.

Yah I am thinking this would make be pretty future proof, this is all hypothetical. I just bought a 650ti Boost, and at 1200p on BF3 its plenty for me.

But might possibly come into a little money soon and was looking to go back to 1440p. I think the 4gb 770 is probably the good choice as in a year or so I could get another and still hopefully be fine for a while.

But by all means if you have any recommendations I'm all ears. I've been out of the loop for a good 10 months. Still trying to catch up on all the HW releases and whats what.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Doesn't it go for $289 on ebay? Or is that one different.
> 
> So whats the verdict on here, you guys should know, is 2gb vram fine? Thinking of a 770 one day. Like the idea of a 4gb version so I can sli down the road and have a beastly setup for a while. But if the 2gb version is ok for single 1440p monitor the extra money can go elsewhere. Mainly would be for bf3/4.


I would go Nvidia personally. I own an MSI GTX 670 PE and I run Crysis 3 on High/FXAA/1440p @ 50-60FPS. It's really enjoyable, looks amazing and every other game I play is running nicely. ARMA 2/3 run on max settings, Nvidia FXAA @ 1440p and I get excellent performance (45-60FPS, rare for ARMA). GTA IV and all other games run great. It's also a tonne easier to overclock a monitor on Nvidia cards as opposed to AMD. A 770 is a substantial amount faster then a 670, so I would imagine even with 2GB of VRAM, you should be going nicely. You could go past the 4GB and get an MSI GTX 770 Lightning, overclock the shiz out of it and get ripper frames.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I would go Nvidia personally. I own an MSI GTX 670 PE and I run Crysis 3 on High/FXAA/1440p @ 50-60FPS. It's really enjoyable, looks amazing and every other game I play is running nicely. ARMA 2/3 run on max settings, Nvidia FXAA @ 1440p and I get excellent performance (45-60FPS, rare for ARMA). GTA IV and all other games run great. It's also a tonne easier to overclock a monitor on Nvidia cards as opposed to AMD. A 770 is a substantial amount faster then a 670, so I would imagine even with 2GB of VRAM, you should be going nicely. You could go past the 4GB and get an MSI GTX 770 Lightning, overclock the shiz out of it and get ripper frames.


But i bet you are maxing out your Vram..And I get 110to 120fps in Crysis 3 with my two 7950s OCed at 1200/1500 on my OCed 1440 monitor which isnt even my max GPU OC lol..These newer games at 1440p are going to take advantage of more Vram..If not i wouldn't use a 3gbs of mine up..


----------



## psyclum

well, my U3014 is on a UPS truck somewhere so i guess i'll be a member of this club "soon"







not sure what game i'm gonna break that monitor in with just yet







but definitely leaning towards a bioware product. suggestions? using a 2500k and 7970 atm.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> But i bet you are maxing out your Vram..And I get 110to 120fps in Crysis 3 with my two 7950s OCed at 1200/1500 on my OCed 1440 monitor which isnt even my max GPU OC lol..These newer games at 1440p are going to take advantage of more Vram..If not i wouldn't use a 3gbs of mine up..


I'm doing maximum 1800mbs on full load. No doubt the extra VRAM would help, it would most definitely, but I wouldn't feel comfortable going back to AMD after having experiencing Nvidia cards. A single GTX 670 will do the same as a 7950 boost @ 1600p in BF3. I don't wish for this to turn into a fanboy flame war but you're running 2x 7950's, and unless you're running @ medium - high settings I don't believe you're getting excess of 110fps on 1440p in Crysis 3 doing so. Nvidia's drivers are better in all respects, they are updated more often, it's easier to overclock your monitor I still believe that 2GBs of VRAM is enough for most games.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I'm doing maximum 1800mbs on full load. No doubt the extra VRAM would help, it would most definitely, but I wouldn't feel comfortable going back to AMD after having experiencing Nvidia cards. A single GTX 670 will do the same as a 7950 boost @ 1600p in BF3. I don't wish for this to turn into a fanboy flame war but you're running 2x 7950's, and unless you're running @ medium - high settings I don't believe you're getting excess of 110fps on 1440p in Crysis 3 doing so. Nvidia's drivers are better in all respects, they are updated more often, it's easier to overclock your monitor I still believe that 2GBs of VRAM is enough for most games.


Ya i have AA turned off in Crysis 3..The driver thing is a myth bud..I mean the latest Nvidia drivers fried a bunch of GPUs.But you still only hear how bad AMDs drivers are lol...But once again lets not argue Cards...And those FPS numbers i talked about in Crysis were on MP on single player i take a bigger hit..Which is the exact opposite of BF3 where MP sucks worse then single player for FPS..

Just because they release more drivers is not always a good thing..Maybe they should test them first huh?I mean i never installed a driver on my card that fried it...

http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UdKPZPmL2kR
http://www.trinituner.com/v3/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=509381
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/544882/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-5-23-13-/62


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> What about two 760's in SLI?


Vram doesn't double in SLI


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Vram doesn't double in SLI


This. Same with crossfire. 3 4gb 670's will give you 4gb of vram.


----------



## Deacon

Witch is quite an awful limitation, I mean they should work on a way to use all of the Vram, seems like a waste having that Vram just standing there doing nothing.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Which is quite an awful limitation, I mean they should work on a way to use all of the Vram, seems like a waste having that Vram just standing there doing nothing.


It is used but just running a copy of the other card as having it go over the pci-e bus between those 2 would give a bandwidth limit.


----------



## Savumg

ASUS's PQ321Q True 4K UHD monitor now available for pre-order in US http://hexus.net/tech/news/displays/57433-asus-315-inch-4k-monitor-now-available-pre-order-us/


----------



## lightsout

Yah thanks that's probably what I'll end up doing. I had a 680 and then a 670 with a 1440 monitor. I thought performance was excellent. 4gb would be more for future proofing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Doesn't it go for $289 on ebay? Or is that one different.
> 
> So whats the verdict on here, you guys should know, is 2gb vram fine? Thinking of a 770 one day. Like the idea of a 4gb version so I can sli down the road and have a beastly setup for a while. But if the 2gb version is ok for single 1440p monitor the extra money can go elsewhere. Mainly would be for bf3/4.
> 
> 
> 
> I would go Nvidia personally. I own an MSI GTX 670 PE and I run Crysis 3 on High/FXAA/1440p @ 50-60FPS. It's really enjoyable, looks amazing and every other game I play is running nicely. ARMA 2/3 run on max settings, Nvidia FXAA @ 1440p and I get excellent performance (45-60FPS, rare for ARMA). GTA IV and all other games run great. It's also a tonne easier to overclock a monitor on Nvidia cards as opposed to AMD. A 770 is a substantial amount faster then a 670, so I would imagine even with 2GB of VRAM, you should be going nicely. You could go past the 4GB and get an MSI GTX 770 Lightning, overclock the shiz out of it and get ripper frames.
Click to expand...


----------



## iKill4Fun

Never use FXAA... it's meant for console, I've had compare it with other AA, big difference lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savumg*
> 
> ASUS's PQ321Q True 4K UHD monitor now available for pre-order in US http://hexus.net/tech/news/displays/57433-asus-315-inch-4k-monitor-now-available-pre-order-us/


Only 3499$ US


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savumg*
> 
> ASUS's PQ321Q True 4K UHD monitor now available for pre-order in US http://hexus.net/tech/news/displays/57433-asus-315-inch-4k-monitor-now-available-pre-order-us/


The ASUS PQ321Q 31.5" using 10-bit RGB allowing 60Hz refresh rates at 3840 x 2160 resolution.

Before I spent $3499 US - *I'd wait for reviews on this gaming before I sink one penny into this monitor and be an early adopter.*

30" wide gamut monitors aren't ideal gaming with over-saturated and inaccurate colors with possible over shoot. Examples Dell 3014, U2713H, and CrossOver 3020MDP.

Edit - I'd wait to see what this monitor specs are 'gaming' first.


----------



## PCBuilder94

I'm getting that $330 Sapphire 7970 for my Qnix. I hope it does good for the games I.play. I just can't afford a 780 or 770 right now wish I could though.


----------



## lightsout

Is there a reason why that sapphire gigahertz edition is so much cheaper than all the rest? I saw that last night, had be a bit leary its quite a bit cheaper than the other GE versions.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is there a reason why that sapphire gigahertz edition is so much cheaper than all the rest? I saw that last night, had be a bit leary its quite a bit cheaper than the other GE versions.


Most GHz edition cards use non reference coolers the one you saw probably had a reference cooler on it


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is there a reason why that sapphire gigahertz edition is so much cheaper than all the rest? I saw that last night, had be a bit leary its quite a bit cheaper than the other GE versions.
> 
> 
> 
> Most GHz edition cards use non reference coolers the one you saw probably had a reference cooler on it
Click to expand...

It wasn't actually, unless I am missing something about this particular card. With the rebate its $100 cheaper than the next card, without the rebate stil $80. Just not normal to see such a huge gap like that with one card when all the rest are priced close together.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is there a reason why that sapphire gigahertz edition is so much cheaper than all the rest? I saw that last night, had be a bit leary its quite a bit cheaper than the other GE versions.
> 
> 
> 
> Most GHz edition cards use non reference coolers the one you saw probably had a reference cooler on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't actually, unless I am missing something about this particular card. With the rebate its $100 cheaper than the next card, without the rebate stil $80. Just not normal to see such a huge gap like that with one card when all the rest are priced close together.
Click to expand...

That's weird I know that sapphire is like the EVGA of AMD so it's not like their using cheap quality components or anything


----------



## lightsout

Really? I've kind of heard otherwise. I know they are popular but I think their aim may be to sell a cheaper product. I don't really know, never dealt with their RMA service. Not sure if they have a location in the states or not. Some deal right there though. Two of those should be pretty beastly but I will be sticking with my green cards personally for now.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? I've kind of heard otherwise. I know they are popular but I think their aim may be to sell a cheaper product. I don't really know, never dealt with their RMA service. Not sure if they have a location in the states or not. Some deal right there though. Two of those should be pretty beastly but I will be sticking with my green cards personally for now.


Well I personally have an old 5770 from Sapphire and can tell you its built like a tank, that thing is 4 years old and still kicking never even complain, its currently sitting on my youger sister PC, was mine before that, 4 years of constant use I might add.


----------



## Anoxy

Sapphire is god tier


----------



## lightsout

Don't mean to start any brand wars. I have nothing bad to say about sapphire.

Back on topic. For you guys with overclocked monitors. Is there a big difference going above 60? For example does using 75hz make a difference? Or do you need to get higher to notice it.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Don't mean to start any brand wars. I have nothing bad to say about sapphire.
> 
> Back on topic. For you guys with overclocked monitors. Is there a big difference going above 60? For example does using 75hz make a difference? Or do you need to get higher to notice it.


Yes it certainly does but if you're running vsync it will pretty much be trown out the window.


----------



## lightsout

What will be thrown out? The higher refresh rate?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What will be thrown out? The higher refresh rate?


Yes. To get the real benefit of 75hz, you should be running 75fps. But vsync will lock you at 60 or occasionally 30


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Yes. To get the real benefit of 75hz, you should be running 75fps. But vsync will lock you at 60 or occasionally 30


Wrong..Vsync will lock you to whatever hz you have set..So if its 1440p at 75hz then it will lock at 75hz..


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Wrong..Vsync will lock you to whatever hz you have set..So if its 1440p at 75hz then it will lock at 75hz..


Oops yeah forgot that. Thought that but then didn't bother correcting myself.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Yes. To get the real benefit of 75hz, you should be running 75fps. But vsync will lock you at 60 or occasionally 30
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong..Vsync will lock you to whatever hz you have set..So if its 1440p at 75hz then it will lock at 75hz..
Click to expand...

thanks that's where I was confused


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Yes. To get the real benefit of 75hz, you should be running 75fps. But vsync will lock you at 60 or occasionally 30


I meant that you have a chance of cutting it in half if you fail to get that 75 would be extremely crappy if it worked that way since I'm running @40Hz (locking to 30 with halving to 15 would be hell)


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Don't mean to start any brand wars. I have nothing bad to say about sapphire.
> 
> Back on topic. For you guys with overclocked monitors. Is there a big difference going above 60? For example does using 75hz make a difference? Or do you need to get higher to notice it.


Meh was just commenting that for me they seem to be a good brand from my personal experience, I mean I have had 3 Nvidia Cards crap out on my hands (XFX 9800GTX2,Gigabyte 560Ti, EVGA 670), and the only AMD(Sapphire) card I ever had is still alive and kicking.

Anyway My monitor is currently at 70HZ and I don't notice any difference< I think you would need to oc it to 90-100 to start noticing anything.,


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Meh was just commenting that for me they seem to be a good brand from my personal experience, I mean I have had 3 Nvidia Cards crap out on my hands (XFX 9800GTX2,Gigabyte 560Ti, EVGA 670), and the only AMD(Sapphire) card I ever had is still alive and kicking.
> 
> Anyway My monitor is currently at 70HZ and I don't notice any difference< I think you would need to oc it to 90-100 to start noticing anything.,


Maybe you don't feel it but it is certainly there what you should do is put on "Pointer trails" at both refresh rates and look how your mouse is way smoother at 70Hz.

To comment on that 10Hz improvement 30 -> 40 felt massive to me 90 -> 120 also felt massive to me 120 -> 140 was totally dull I didn't even notice any difference.


----------



## iARDAs

I can not wait to see 3 4K monitors in surround.

Eventually that will happen one day but probably a Titan Quad SLI will struggle to keep 20 fps in games.


----------



## CULLEN

Since I can't view the list in the first post (members, monitors etc). Which are the "best"-"top of the lin" 1440p monitors today?


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Maybe you don't feel it but it is certainly there what you should do is put on "Pointer trails" at both refresh rates and look how your mouse is way smoother at 70Hz.
> 
> To comment on that 10Hz improvement 30 -> 40 felt massive to me 90 -> 120 also felt massive to me 120 -> 140 was totally dull I didn't even notice any difference.


To me the 30-40 is a very noticeable jump, but the 40-60 to me was less noticeable, but to be honest our brain only notices the difference after you downscale, so if you play at 120 going down from that will be instantly noticed, Id need to play at 120 to start notice the difference I guess.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I can not wait to see 3 4K monitors in surround.
> 
> Eventually that will happen one day but probably a Titan Quad SLI will struggle to keep 20 fps in games.


To be honest I would prefer to them to increase the Monitors DPI, has if we compare to smartphones Monitors DPI is quite small.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I can not wait to see 3 4K monitors in surround.
> 
> Eventually that will happen one day but probably a Titan Quad SLI will struggle to keep 20 fps in games.


With all due respect, that amount of money spent, you can buy a car lol


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> To be honest I would prefer to them to increase the Monitors DPI, has if we compare to smartphones Monitors DPI is quite small.


I agree with you on this, DPI is more important than size, but the thing is won't a higher DPI require smaller screen? Which in turn making it hard to read, example 4k resolution on 24inch monitor


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> With all due respect, that amount of money spent, you can buy a car lol


Well that isn't really an argument not to


----------



## Screams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Screams*
> 
> Add me to list =)
> 
> Qnix QX2710 + Achieva Shimian (dont use that for gaming anymore since i got qnix)
> 
> Running 670's in Sli (Asus Direct CU II Top)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you like the the Qnix?
Click to expand...

Soz for late reply. Qnix is awesome, how i ever managed 60hz all this time is beyond me. Tempted to buy another and sell shimian to friend (glossy panels in my eyes are so much better then matte providing you have the right lighting conditions)

I currently have mine running @ solid 110hz (120hz gave me a single blue line, waiting for cable to arrive that will hopefully rid me of that issue).

Well worth the £200 + £52.27 import.

I got from dream seller and requested that he fully check and then wrap the outer box in tons of bubble wrap so it is nice and protected. Going to mount these bad boys soon when i get round to building my corian desk.

**Running @ 120hz now with manual timings"

2560 1440
48 1
32 2
60 2
140 5
2700 1445

refresh rate 120hz


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> I agree with you on this, DPI is more important than size, but the thing is won't a higher DPI require smaller screen? Which in turn making it hard to read, example 4k resolution on 24inch monitor


Good DPI scaling should make everything including text actually sharper making use of the pixels but you won't be getting more desktop space if that is what you're looking for.


----------



## All3n

This is the stupidest club to date.

Who wants to join my 6' USB cable club.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> To be honest I would prefer to them to increase the Monitors DPI, has if we compare to smartphones Monitors DPI is quite small.


I definitaly agree, and I truly hope we get there. That being said rightnow I am on a 27 inch monitor which is 1080p, it is not that bad actually. Not as great as 1440p of course

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> With all due respect, that amount of money spent, you can buy a car lol


Bro you can even get a car for a price of a GTX Titan 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *All3n*
> 
> This is the stupidest club to date.
> 
> Who wants to join my 6' USB cable club.


Incredible input buddy. Thank you.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *All3n*
> 
> This is the stupidest club to date.
> 
> Who wants to join my 6' USB cable club.


6 inch or 6 foot cause I have a 1.8 meter one but I doubt I have a 6" one.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> I agree with you on this, DPI is more important than size, but the thing is won't a higher DPI require smaller screen? Which in turn making it hard to read, example 4k resolution on 24inch monitor


Why not, 24/27 at 4k would be something else, still 4k at 24 would be a 183dpi and that's still rather small compared to current gen smartphones, the new Galaxy S4 has a 440 dpi, you would need a 10k res at 24 to achieve that density, that's quite insane xD, that most dense monitor out there is this lil guy:

http://www.amazon.com/Viewsonic-VP2290B-2-22-2-LCD-Monitor/product-reviews/B00009016H: 8000$


----------



## Sunreeper

There's no point in getting smartphone level DPI because we're not going to be rubbing our noses into the screen we view a monitor from a couple of feet away where the DPI is perfect enough for a 1440p screen









Also even if somebody got a triple screen 4k setup it would be impossible to play any games on even with a quad titan setup so no point lol


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> There's no point in getting smartphone level DPI because we're not going to be rubbing our noses into the screen we view a monitor from a couple of feet away where the DPI is perfect enough for a 1440p screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also even if somebody got a triple screen 4k setup it would be impossible to play any games on even with a quad titan setup so no point lol


I personally don't care if quad titans couldn't run it. I want it


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> There's no point in getting smartphone level DPI because we're not going to be rubbing our noses into the screen we view a monitor from a couple of feet away where the DPI is perfect enough for a 1440p screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also even if somebody got a triple screen 4k setup it would be impossible to play any games on even with a quad titan setup so no point lol


Yeah that would be 11520x2160 I think it would run if you get an older game or a light one like Dead Space 3 (Runs at 120fps on my 670 imagine a Titan), Dirt Games, problem would be the inputs I mean most cards have DP and HDIM(would have to be HDMI 2.0 for this), but you would need a 3rd input...


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *All3n*
> 
> This is the stupidest club to date.
> 
> Who wants to join my 6' USB cable club.


Go make it man, I would join.


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Vram doesn't double in SLI


I know that VRAM doesn't double. I just wondering if 2 760's in SLI would be enough for 1440p gaming. I'm currently running two MSI 580GTX Lightning Xtreme's.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> I know that VRAM doesn't double. I just wondering if 2 760's in SLI would be enough for 1440p gaming. I'm currently running two MSI 580GTX Lightning Xtreme's.


Yes it would be enough to power a 1440p monitor gaming, but in all honesty your current 3GB GTX 580 SLI set up should already be plenty.


----------



## Deacon

Yeah I agree 2 580 is more then enough, I mean I'm on a single 670, and there's no game I can't push to 60fps, it helps when you barely need or even don't need AA, some games I simply don't have need to have AA on.


----------



## XiDillon

Just blew $505 on a used Dell 3007wfpt (30" 1600p)


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes it would be enough to power a 1440p monitor gaming, but in all honesty your current 3GB GTX 580 SLI set up should already be plenty.


Yeah it plays everything very well, I'm just getting the upgrade bug with these 7 series Nvidia cards. They run cooler, have way more CUDA cores, faster clock speeds etc. I've been looking at all the benchmarks of the 760's in SLI and the 780 and the results are just blowing away my current SLI setup. Like you said, my current setup plays everything very well, but I've been thinking about how the next gen consoles might change things.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> Yeah it plays everything very well, I'm just getting the upgrade bug with these 7 series Nvidia cards. They run cooler, have way more CUDA cores, faster clock speeds etc. I've been looking at all the benchmarks of the 760's in SLI and the 780 and the results are just blowing away my current SLI setup. Like you said, my current setup plays everything very well, but I've been thinking about how the next gen consoles might change things.


I would actually grab a single 780 over your 580 SLI setup but thats just me 

How much money would you loose if you go this way?


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Yeah I agree 2 580 is more then enough, I mean I'm on a single 670, and there's no game I can't push to 60fps, it helps when you barely need or even don't need AA, some games I simply don't have need to have AA on.


That is the one of great things about 1440p gaming! No real need for AA!

As for my current setup, I'm worried its going to be harder to sell them(580's) the longer I wait for something better than the 700 series.


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I would actually grab a single 780 over your 580 SLI setup but thats just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much money would you loose if you go this way?


Thats probably what I was going to do if I upgrade. I was reading the review on the Palit 780 over at Hexus and that thing is a monster!!

I wouldn't lose any money mostly because I only paid half price for the first 580, and then got the 2nd one as payment for building a family member a gaming PC.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> Thats probably what I was going to do if I upgrade. I was reading the review on the Palit 780 over at Hexus and that thing is a monster!!
> 
> I wouldn't lose any money mostly because I only paid half price for the first 580, and then got the 2nd one as payment for building a family member a gaming PC.


Haha lol... Man than just sell the 580s and grab the 780









For me if a single card can offer similar experience to an SLI setup, than the winner is always the single GPU.

One of the reasons I bought my Titan was because I had a 670 and was thinking of going SLI but my OCed Titan performs similar to stock 670 SLIs. I know 670 SLI OCed will be faster but I would still prefer a single GPU over it. If you ever buy a 780, it would destroy 1440p gaming for sure.

Not that anything is wrong with 580 3GB SLI though, don't get me wrong. It is still a very powerful setup as you said few posts above.


----------



## Deacon

Yeah selling your 580 set up makes sense since you would be losing value on resell, I won't be getting a second 670, I plan on selling mine just before Nvidia/AMD next generation of cards, mainly because with the new consoles the jump in graphics will push even high end (780). Should still be able to fetch a good 270-300 euros on my card when I decided to sell since graphic cards market here in Portugal isn't that big, but philharmonik your case is different since you live in the USA and that's a very big market when it comes to PC Hardware.


----------



## Rbby258

the LG 50PA5500 is 1080p, hows there one in 2160p class?


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Haha lol... Man than just sell the 580s and grab the 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me if a single card can offer similar experience to an SLI setup, than the winner is always the single GPU.
> 
> One of the reasons I bought my Titan was because I had a 670 and was thinking of going SLI but my OCed Titan performs similar to stock 670 SLIs. I know 670 SLI OCed will be faster but I would still prefer a single GPU over it. If you ever buy a 780, it would destroy 1440p gaming for sure.
> 
> Not that anything is wrong with 580 3GB SLI though, don't get me wrong. It is still a very powerful setup as you said few posts above.


I just did some tests with the Metro LL benchmark and here are my results. Keep in mind that this is at 1080p (im hooked up in the living room to my 55" Samsung).



If I go to one 780, wouldn't my scores drop significantly?? At least until I go SLI in the future.

I've seen some other users with dual 780's and their average on Metro LL bench test was,

AVG: 63.00
MAX: 182.78
MIN: 14.65


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> I just did some tests with the Metro LL benchmark and here are my results. Keep in mind that this is at 1080p (im hooked up in the living room to my 55" Samsung).
> 
> 
> 
> If I go to one 780, wouldn't my scores drop significantly?? At least until I go SLI in the future.
> 
> I've seen some other users with dual 780's and their average on Metro LL bench test was,
> 
> AVG: 63.00
> MAX: 182.78
> MIN: 14.65


I am not 100% sure but I guess a single 780 should give you close performance to 580 SLI. 580 SLI could be a bit more powerful but you could have many advantages with a single 780.

1 GPU and no hassle of SLI, less powerdraw etc.

I am sure we have some people in the forum whom upgraded to a 780 from a 580 SLI that can help you even more.


----------



## Deacon

So not sure if this has been posted so far, anyway was getting pretty annoyed because my Monitor doesn't come with factory calibration, and I suck at manually calibrating the monitor so I was looking for profiles and found this site: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

Found one of the Crossover 2720MDP witch is the same has mine but the 27" version, anyway short story is...I'm having a eyegasme atm looking at the color of my now properly calibrated monitor, the difference is abysmal. anyway might help some folks here, be advised that some of these profiles might not do the trick since calibration is difference on each monitor but its worth a shot for those that don't want to spend 80-100$/Euros on a calibration tool.

PS: @iARDAs this link should be in the useful links on your second post of the club thread.

Cheers


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> So not sure if this has been posted so far, anyway was getting pretty annoyed because my Monitor doesn't come with factory calibration, and I suck at manually calibrating the monitor so I was looking for profiles and found this site: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> 
> Found one of the Crossover 2720MDP witch is the same has mine but the 27" version, anyway short story is...I'm having a eyegasme atm looking at the color of my now properly calibrated monitor, the difference is abysmal. anyway might help some folks here, be advised that some of these profiles might not do the trick since calibration is difference on each monitor but its worth a shot for those that don't want to spend 80-100$/Euros on a calibration tool.
> 
> PS: @iARDAs this link should be in the useful links on your second post of the club thread.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah. Excellent information and excellent resource. I too had eyegasm when using one of the more than several ICC profiles they have there for my Samsung 850D. Life saver. The contrast, especially was so vastly improved (no more semi-washed out looking colors) ...

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Yeah. Excellent information and excellent resource. I too had eyegasm when using one of the more than several ICC profiles they have there for my Samsung 850D. Life saver. The contrast, especially was so vastly improved (no more semi-washed out looking colors) ...
> 
> Thanks for posting!


shame they don't have my tv in there


----------



## Anoxy

That's why I love Dell. My U2713HM comes custom calibrated so I don't need to worry about ICC profiles.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Yeah shame they don't have my tv in there


 Yeah well people that buy calibration tools don't really use Tvs has monitors, so its pretty hard to find ICC profiles for them. try google tho might get lucky.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That's why I love Dell. My U2713HM comes custom calibrated so I don't need to worry about ICC profiles.


Well it won't be calibrated forever so you might need to calibrate it eventually.


----------



## Anoxy

Why wouldn't it remain calibrated forever?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Why wouldn't it remain calibrated forever?


Because panels change over time.
It is the same reason why factory panels can't all have the same calibration profile they aren't the same.
But it takes long before it starts to degrade 1 year+


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Because panels change over time.
> It is the same reason why factory panels can't all have the same calibration profile they aren't the same.
> But it takes long before it starts to degrade 1 year+


One of the reasons I chose the U2713HM and why it has such great 'out of box' colors is because each U2713HM has it's own pre-factory calibrated sRGB mode and comes with its own printed calibration certificate, that indicates a maximum colour deviation of 5 DeltaE94.

Your very correct that no two monitors are alike in calibration and why others don't have great out of the box colors when they are all calibrated the same at the factory. Which means an ICC profile for one persons monitor isn't going to look the same or work as good across the board. That's why you hear a lot of people complain that the calibration setting suggestions on an OP page or ICC profile from web sites dosen't look as good to some people because it just isn't universal.

Over time (which varies) it needs to be re-calibrated. At least for some time each U2713HM starts out perfect rather than one generic calibration. Eventually I will invest in my own calibration tool but for now its looks awesome.


----------



## MKHunt

to be fair, 5 dE94 is a pretty loose calibration. I'd still buy a calibrator if color is important.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> One of the reasons I chose the U2713HM and why it has such great 'out of box' colors is because each U2713HM has it's own pre-factory calibrated sRGB mode and comes with its own printed calibration certificate, that indicates a maximum colour deviation of 5 DeltaE94.
> 
> Your very correct that no two monitors are alike in calibration and why others don't have great out of the box colors when they are all calibrated the same at the factory. Which means an ICC profile for one persons monitor isn't going to look the same or work as good across the board. That's why you hear a lot of people complain that the calibration setting suggestions on an OP page or ICC profile from web sites dosen't look as good to some people because it just isn't universal.
> 
> Over time (which varies) it needs to be re-calibrated. At least for some time each U2713HM starts out perfect rather than one generic calibration. Eventually I will invest in my own calibration tool but for now its looks awesome.


Yeah well for the price you pay for one of those if it wasn't factory calibrated I'd be very disappointing, but well for the price I paid on my Crossover I don't mind that its not calibrated, but the ICC profile helped yes I know its not has accurate has a calibration tool, I will also buy one eventually too, monitors like ours are a waste if you don't keep it calibrated.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> to be fair, 5 dE94 is a pretty loose calibration. I'd still buy a calibrator if color is important.


Very true but mostly if your doing color reprints and need them to be accurate. Otherwise much more tight than other monitors that are loosely calibrated with wide variance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Yeah well for the price you pay for one of those if it wasn't factory calibrated I'd be very disappointing, but well for the price I paid on my Crossover I don't mind that its not calibrated, but the ICC profile helped yes I know its not has accurate has a calibration tool, I will also buy one eventually too, monitors like ours are a waste if you don't keep it calibrated.


Not too bad of a price as it sees sales of $585 very often (price I paid) and recently as low as $549. I'd never pay suggested retail price. I was willing to pay more for the superb free cross shipping and premium panel warranty I got with it for 3 years. (Unfortunately with current QC, it's needed in all honesty).


----------



## lurker2501

QNIX QX2710LED on GTX 570 SLI


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> QNIX QX2710LED on GTX 570 SLI


Which Valkyrie is that you have as a wallpaper?


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Which Valkyrie is that you have as a wallpaper?


VF-1J


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> VF-1J


Oh i never did see the old Macross series only Zero and Frontier


----------



## Anoxy

Bing on a 1440p monitor -___-


----------



## Carniflex

I take that 2048x1536 resolution would fall a bit short from this club ? It's about 3.2 megapixels against about 3.6 megapixels at 2560x1440.

I have ordered myself 9.7'' IPAD4 replacement LCD (about ~60$ off ebay) and plan to run it off the spare displayports (with about ~40$ converter board) on one of my GFX cards to evaluate if its feasible to do 5x1 portrait or 2x3 eyefinity screen with these.


----------



## Sunreeper

1440p and above so you'll be fine


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> 1440p and above so you'll be fine


Well depends on how you measure it I guess







It's not the same aspect ratio as this is 4:3, not 16:9 or 16:10 you see in the club. And ofc eyefinity setups are explicitly excluded unless doe with 2560x1440 or greater resolution displays. As I'm already running 5400x1920 desktop resolution with 5x1 portrait eyefinity, just with 1080p screens. Then again eyefinity has already its own club so I understand why this rule is in place. Although some of the problems and questions people are facing are the same (enough vRAM, enough processing power, will X run at such resolution, etc).

If you allow 2040x1536 then all the sudden you have guys in here with old CRT's as that is the top resolution officially supported over (now already pretty venerable) VGA port (analog signal).


----------



## THE BEAR JEW

So what is the community opinion of these X-star monitors??

Both are from the same seller (Dream-Seller). Should I go for the cheaper, non-perfect monitor?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glossy-FREE-EXPRESS-X-STAR-DP2710LED-27-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Panel-Monitor-/330932580721?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d0d1e7171

or is it worth it to spend $10 extra for the pixel perfect?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-FREE-EXPRESS-X-STAR-DP2710LED-27-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Glossy-/330932579690?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d0d1e6d6a


----------



## Anoxy

Does anyone here use an old Apple 30" cinema display? Is it a decent monitor for gaming?


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Does anyone here use an old Apple 30" cinema display? Is it a decent monitor for gaming?


Doesn't those displays have massive response times? Just asking can't really say much since I'm using a 30" 1600p but can't say I notice much lag different coming from a Asus V278Q witch has a 5 ms response time.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Does anyone here use an old Apple 30" cinema display? Is it a decent monitor for gaming?


I would say no but it'll look nice and if you can deal with a little bit of input lag then you'll be fine.
Most people over exaggerate but you should try one out before making the switch I myself haven't tried them sadly.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Does anyone here use an old Apple 30" cinema display? Is it a decent monitor for gaming?


I use two occasionally in my office, they're not awful for gaming but I take notice of ghosting more than anything, if you're anything for 120hz/144hz you'll notice severe differences but I think for most it'd be ok. My friend's uncle games on his as well and it's fine as well from his own account.


----------



## Anoxy

Thanks for the input, probably not worth $700 then. My U2713hm is fine.

On another note, I saw on my deals app that the QNIX 27" panel is $289 on eBay right now. Pretty sweet deal.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks for the input, probably not worth $700 then. My U2713hm is fine.
> 
> On another note, I saw on my deals app that the QNIX 27" panel is $289 on eBay right now. Pretty sweet deal.


Shoot

It doesn't ship to Turkey for some reason.

Sux.


----------



## General121

It has been that price for some time now...


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks for the input, probably not worth $700 then. My U2713hm is fine.
> 
> On another note, I saw on my deals app that the QNIX 27" panel is $289 on eBay right now. Pretty sweet deal.


We have been buying them at that price for about a month now.. Actually they are starting to go up a Lil bit..


----------



## THE BEAR JEW

Any reason to get a Q-nix over X-star? They look almost identical even the casings...


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Shoot
> 
> It doesn't ship to Turkey for some reason.
> 
> Sux.


Don't you know someone in any other country, England is a good country to import stuff since their customs is much more loose then most European countries. Personally my Crossover was a pain in the a to pass tro customs plus the import fees I had to pay.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Does anyone here use an old Apple 30" cinema display? Is it a decent monitor for gaming?


It's a big grainy wide gamut 30" with poor black levels and slow response times compared to the majority of new monitors. All 30" monitors are downgrades compared to what you currently have. It only scored 75/100 in Cnet's Displaymate tests which is worse than most of the budget TN's they have tested.

All matte 30" CCFL back-lit panels use the same grainy coating. This image shows the affect of different coatings on pixels, notice how distorted the 3020MDP pixels look compared to the U2713H/HM, PB278Q and VP2770.

http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2013/04/18/1/33_kristaleffect_big.jpg

The Dell 3014 has the same coating as the U2713H but has really obvious ghosting and high input lag unless the game mode is used which has mediocre, locked colors. The 3014 also has a bunch of "special," quality control issues such as flickering horizontal white lines.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/dell_u3014.htm#gaming
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-dell-u3014-teil14.html#Bildaufbauzeit

A good 30" monitor has yet to be made. NEC and Eizo will likely release a 30" later this year which will have properly tuned overdrive, hardware calibration+color space emulation and the same light coating as the 3014, but will cost at least 2,000$.


----------



## _REAPER_

I think I will not have any issues with 1440P what do you guys think


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I think I will not have any issues with 1440P what do you guys think












Beautiful computer! It looks like those GPU's don't even have waterblocks on them! Really nice!


----------



## Sunreeper

I can guarantee you won't have a single issue with 1440p


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I think I will not have any issues with 1440P what do you guys think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would say zero issues. Great looking build.


----------



## Killhoven

U2713HM, 1x MSI GTX660TI PE, please let me in.


----------



## Beens17

Got my U2713HM as well last weekend.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I think I will not have any issues with 1440P what do you guys think


Whole milk is god tier cooling.


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I think I will not have any issues with 1440P what do you guys think


Loving the minimalistic look.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I love skyrim even more now @2560x1600 with 7950 CF and with tons of mods

1 thing that adds some real atmosphere is some neighbors burning wood in their back yard, I really miss the forest


----------



## Vakturion

Got an Asus PB278Q, using GTX 780 SLI so much fun


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakturion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an asus, using GTX 780 SLI so much fun


is my eyes playing tricks on me or is that a 31.5 inch?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> is my eyes playing tricks on me or is that a 31.5 inch?


Think its just an Asus PB278Q


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think its just an Asus PB278Q


yah. at 1st glance the task bar seemed awfully skinny, but now that i had a better look at it I guess it's still 96DPI instead of 140DPI


----------



## philharmonik

Whats up fellow 1440p gamers! I am having a hard time making a decision. I just sold my 580GTX LE on Ebay for $325 and plan on selling my other one as well. My problem is I don't know which GPU to purchase. I was looking at the 760 4gb from Evga which I can get for under $300, and then possibly go SLI a little later if and when I sell my other 580. Or should I go with the 770 4GB ACX from Evga for $519? Since I'm running 1440p I hardly ever use an AA. At most, I might put at 2xAA. I've seen a lot of reviews showing how 2 760's in SLI perform really well. I'm also concerned that both of these cards are 256bit. Will I even be able to utilize 4GB of RAM on either of these cards? Also, the 760 card memory clock is 6000Mhz, while the 770 is 7000Mhz. I'm only using one 1440p monitor. I don't plan on upgrading to 3 monitors.

So, should I go with this,
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130937

or this,
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130925

Thanks, in advance for any suggestions!

Phil


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> Whats up fellow 1440p gamers! I am having a hard time making a decision. I just sold my 580GTX LE on Ebay for $325 and plan on selling my other one as well. My problem is I don't know which GPU to purchase. I was looking at the 760 4gb from Evga which I can get for under $300, and then possibly go SLI a little later if and when I sell my other 580. Or should I go with the 770 4GB ACX from Evga for $519? Since I'm running 1440p I hardly ever use an AA. At most, I might put at 2xAA. I've seen a lot of reviews showing how 2 760's in SLI perform really well. I'm also concerned that both of these cards are 256bit. Will I even be able to utilize 4GB of RAM on either of these cards? Also, the 760 card memory clock is 6000Mhz, while the 770 is 7000Mhz. I'm only using one 1440p monitor. I don't plan on upgrading to 3 monitors.
> 
> So, should I go with this,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130937
> 
> or this,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130925
> 
> Thanks, in advance for any suggestions!
> 
> Phil


Dont get GTX 760 4 GB card go for a GTX 770 card


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont get GTX 760 4 GB card go for a GTX 770 card


I agree.... When it comes to gpu(s) I think it's generally always a good idea to stretch your wallet as far as it can go, right on or slightly past your comfort zone line. Games are only getting more and more gpu intensive, and by getting the absolute best card you can now will provide more options down the road, like adding another for SLI, etc, and will give you a longer window before you need to upgrade. Just my philosophy.


----------



## MKHunt

Also with the new gen consoles using DX11 and having buttloads of available GPU memory it's very difficult to say what the new recommended levels of VRAM will be for ported games (most).

While the 760 is capable, a 770 would be a wiser choice if for no other reason than the slightly faster memory bus due to moar pixelz.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Also with the new gen consoles using DX11 and having buttloads of available GPU memory it's very difficult to say what the new recommended levels of VRAM will be for ported games (most).
> 
> While the 760 is capable, a 770 would be a wiser choice if for no other reason than the slightly faster memory bus due to moar pixelz.


I would recommend a 780 or Titan or a 7970 and if you're willing to wait perhaps a 9970


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I would recommend a 780 or Titan or a 7970 and if you're willing to wait perhaps a 9970


Titan is out of the question. Way too expensive! 780 is kinda pushing the wallet as well.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> Titan is out of the question. Way too expensive! 780 is kinda pushing the wallet as well.


A 7970 or maybe dual 7950's after the CF tune/fix.
I tend to dislike gk104 too weak and gimpedgood for gaming though


----------



## DoubleE460

My 990X+GTX690+Dell30" ==> OPTIMAL!


----------



## philharmonik

Im leaning towards the EVGA ACX 770 4GB. The 760 4gb in SLI is very tempting as well. Seeing all the benchmarks with the 760 SLI beating out the 770 and even 780 is pretty impressive.


----------



## Sunreeper

From what I've heard 4gb on gk104 is a complete waste because of the memory bus


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> From what I've heard 4gb on gk104 is a complete waste because of the memory bus


Please explain because I'm upgrading from SLI'd 580 LE's. What new cards are gk104?


----------



## revro

i advocated 4gb versions a lot as i saw over 2gb sometimes in games, but even at max i saw just 2.67gb in modded skyrim








but now with 3gb 780 i saw max 2.3gb @1440p in crysis 3, anything else below 2gb, even BF3 MP 64players had in my logs a max of allocated vram 1849mb
my friend saw 3.4gb vram usage in max payne 3 but that was well maybe some mp3 problem

best
revro


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> From what I've heard 4gb on gk104 is a complete waste because of the memory bus


This is quite true that is why it barely yield anything at high res over 2GB.


----------



## shilka

I know i posted this so many times already but a few might not have seen it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> From what I've heard 4gb on gk104 is a complete waste because of the memory bus
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain because I'm upgrading from SLI'd 580 LE's. What new cards are gk104?
Click to expand...

Everything from the gtx 600 series is gk104 as well as everything in the gtx 700 series below the 780


----------



## Anoxy

aka nvidia are stingy a-holes

i have two 780s


----------



## Sunreeper

What happened to your 7970s? Can I have them?


----------



## Anoxy

Returned one, and the other one has a few hours left on eBay. Go bid on it!


----------



## Sunreeper

PM me the link please


----------



## Vakturion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think its just an Asus PB278Q


It is indeed, sorry for the confusion


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> Im leaning towards the EVGA ACX 770 4GB. The 760 4gb in SLI is very tempting as well. Seeing all the benchmarks with the 760 SLI beating out the 770 and even 780 is pretty impressive.


Well - for the price of 780 you can already get two 7950's and crossfire them. That is if you can stand AMD cards. Should have a little bit of funds left to get GPU core blocks for them as well if you are into water cooling stuff.


----------



## iARDAs

Watchout guys

Some people with Korean Monitors are having issues after the last Nvidia Driver

http://www.overclock.net/t/1410755/nvidia-326-19-beta-is-out

Look at page 4.


----------



## Juub

So I'd like to know fellows, how does 1440p looks? Much better than 1080p or is it just a marginal upgrade? Also, how does 1600p looks? Would you guys strongly recommend it or simply advise to wait? I'm looking for better visuals on a bigger screen but I don't know if spending 500$+ on a monitor will be worth it. Also, I may need to upgrade my GPU as I only have a 2GB GTX 670.


----------



## Anoxy

Much better than 1080p. And you don't really need to spend $500+ unless you want an amazing warranty/customer service like you get from Dell. Just have a look around here.

If you're mostly gaming on the monitor, I'd say 1600p is not worth it. But if not, you might enjoy the extra real estate. Although the price jump from 1440p-1600p is pretty ridiculous for what you're getting.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> So I'd like to know fellows, how does 1440p looks? Much better than 1080p or is it just a marginal upgrade? Also, how does 1600p looks? Would you guys strongly recommend it or simply advise to wait? I'm looking for better visuals on a bigger screen but I don't know if spending 500$+ on a monitor will be worth it. Also, I may need to upgrade my GPU as I only have a 2GB GTX 670.


1600p for me was a noticeable jump I'm really loving my monitor not sure how much of a diference 1600p and 1440p are since never had a 1440p monitor in front of me,also it is almost the same price has 2 1440p so it depends on your wallet has well, you have no need to upgrade your card tho, I'm running a 670 2gb at 1600p and can play any game at 50-60 fps, unless you are playing Modded Skyrim or Crysis 3 you are fine, and because of the higher resolution you will be rocking all games with no/ to little AA. So doesn't impact so much on performance


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> So I'd like to know fellows, how does 1440p looks? Much better than 1080p or is it just a marginal upgrade? Also, how does 1600p looks? Would you guys strongly recommend it or simply advise to wait? I'm looking for better visuals on a bigger screen but I don't know if spending 500$+ on a monitor will be worth it. Also, I may need to upgrade my GPU as I only have a 2GB GTX 670.


I once told someone that its like going from non-HD to HD. It looks that good!! You really don't even need to turn on any AA. I might go 2xAA just for the heck of it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> So I'd like to know fellows, how does 1440p looks? Much better than 1080p or is it just a marginal upgrade? Also, how does 1600p looks? Would you guys strongly recommend it or simply advise to wait? I'm looking for better visuals on a bigger screen but I don't know if spending 500$+ on a monitor will be worth it. Also, I may need to upgrade my GPU as I only have a 2GB GTX 670.


1440P has 80% more pixels so saying it looks 80% better is not that far off

Once you have seen 1440P you will never go back to 1080P


----------



## iARDAs

I wonder what resolution this is


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I wonder what resolution this is


15360 x 3240


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 15360 x 3240


Wow

So Titan 4 Way SLI would give you like 15 fps average on BF3 low settings than


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow
> 
> So Titan 4 Way SLI would give you like 15 fps average on BF3 low settings than


30fps with some settings not on there lowest, old video here with 4 5870's and 24 screens


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Much better than 1080p. And you don't really need to spend $500+ unless you want an amazing warranty/customer service like you get from Dell. Just have a look around here.
> 
> *If you're mostly gaming on the monitor, I'd say 1600p is not worth it.* But if not, you might enjoy the extra real estate. Although the price jump from 1440p-1600p is pretty ridiculous for what you're getting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> 1600p for me was a noticeable jump I'm really loving my monitor not sure how much of a diference 1600p and 1440p are since never had a 1440p monitor in front of me,also it is almost the same price has 2 1440p so it depends on your wallet has well, you have no need to upgrade your card tho, I'm running a 670 2gb at 1600p and can play any game at 50-60 fps, unless you are playing Modded Skyrim or Crysis 3 you are fine, and because of the higher resolution you will be rocking all games with no/ to little AA. So doesn't impact so much on performance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> I once told someone that its like going from non-HD to HD. It looks that good!! You really don't even need to turn on any AA. I might go 2xAA just for the heck of it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 1440P has 80% more pixels so saying it looks 60% better is not that far off
> 
> Once you have seen 1440P you will never go back to 1080P


This one stands out for me. I don't mind working at 1080p, it's good enough for me but gaming must have the highest available quality I can afford. So 1600p for gaming isn't worth it?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> This one stands out for me. I don't mind working at 1080p, it's good enough for me but gaming must have the highest available quality I can afford. So 1600p for gaming isn't worth it?


1600P monitors are harder to find and also costs more

Also 1600P is not a commom res as its 16:10 where 1440P is 16:9 which is far more common

And yes both for gaming and work is usefull in 2560x1440

I do both on my PC and it has made my life much easier when i work as there is 80% space for work

Its a bit like having a 80% bigger desk at your work you can do more at once at any once giving time


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 1600P monitors are harder to find and also costs more
> 
> Also 1600P is not a commom res as its 16:10 where 1440P is 16:9 which is far more common
> 
> And yes both for gaming and work is usefull in 2560x1440
> 
> I do both on my PC and it has made my life much easier when i work as there is 80% space for work
> 
> Its a bit like having a 80% bigger desk at your work you can do more at once at any once giving time


So you'd recommend 1440p? Not only is it cheaper but the aspect ratio is also 16:9. Is it much better looking for gaming or simply a marginal improvement? I know you said useful but how much better is it for you? Maybe I should check a demo at my local store.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> So you'd recommend 1440p? Not only is it cheaper but the aspect ratio is also 16:9. Is it much better looking for gaming or simply a marginal improvement? I know you said useful but how much better is it for you? Maybe I should check a demo at my local store.


As i already talked about working is so much easier due to the larger area to work with

As for gaming games looks better by miles i tought games looked good in 1080P HA its nothing compared to 1440P

In fact i will say games SOULD be played in 1440P if you have the money for a monitor and two video cards to drive 1440P

Last one video card even a GTX 780 is just barely enough if you go 1440P two cards is almost a must for some games

Single Vs SLI GTX 680 benchmarks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










As you can see more VRAM does not help much in fact its slower sometimes what you need for 1440P is raw GPU power


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> As i already talked about working is so much easier due to the larger area to work with
> 
> As for gaming games looks better by miles i tought games looked good in 1080P HA its nothing compared to 1440P
> 
> In fact i will say games SOULD be played in 1440P if you have the money for a monitor and two video cards to drive 1440P
> 
> Last one video card even a GTX 780 is just barely enough if you go 1440P two cards is almost a must for some games
> 
> Single Vs SLI GTX 680 benchmarks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see more VRAM does not help much in fact its slower sometimes what you need for 1440P is raw GPU power


Sadly, I only have on GTX 670. I'd need to buy an additional one at around 250$ and a 1440p monitor which seems to be around 500$ for a good one. Also, are these benchmarks run with or without AA? I've been told at higher resolution, AA is basically useless.


----------



## hammertime850

I have a crossover 1600p monitor and I got it for $560 on ebay perfect pixel. Its really nice, I mostly got it because I have a 1600x1200 side monitors that line up with it perfectly. but ya you can get 1440p for like $350 on ebay, I've seen cheaper but I'd get the perfect pixel ones.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Sadly, I only have on GTX 670. I'd need to buy an additional one at around 250$ and a 1440p monitor which seems to be around 500$ for a good one. Also, are these benchmarks run with or without AA? I've been told at higher resolution, AA is basically useless.


Those are with AA yes so turn AA off which you dont need anyway and the numbers gets higher

But its only the most demanding games you need two cards for

I played Far Cry 3 with one card before i got my second just had to turn a few thing down but the game still looked great

So 2 cards if you want MAX settings in all games in 1440P


----------



## revro

1600p technology is not that good right now, in gaming those monitors ghost too much, that was a consensus here in the topic. i stayed because of this on 1440p

best
revro


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> As for gaming games looks better by miles i tought games looked good in 1080P HA its nothing compared to 1440P
> 
> In fact i will say games SOULD be played in 1440P if you have the money for a monitor and two video cards to drive 1440P
> 
> *Last one video card even a GTX 780 is just barely enough if you go 1440P two cards is almost a must for some games*
> As you can see more VRAM does not help much in fact its slower sometimes what you need for 1440P is raw GPU power


What game are we talking about since a 780 is twice as fast (even a bit more) than my current card and has 2.4 times the memory.
I run 4k UHD and rarely use AA or such only in old games and can play all my games on mid/high.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> What game are we talking about since a 780 is twice as fast (even a bit more) than my current card and has 2.4 times the memory.
> I run 4k UHD and rarely use AA or such only in old games and can play all my games on mid/high.


Even without AA some games are just barely playable with max settings Far Cry 3 was like that for me

Even Crysis 1 had some problems in some areas with one video card


----------



## Sunreeper

I know karlittos used a single 780 with 1440p just fine and he said it was the smoothest single card experience he's had with 1440p


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I know karlittos used a single 780 with 1440p just fine and he said it was the smoothest single card experience he's had with 1440p


I heard reports of user with Titans have problems in 1440P so i kinda assumed the GTX 780 had a few problems as well

But i dont own a GTX 780 i skipped it will be going for two GTX 880 cards next year


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I wonder what resolution this is


I hate bezels cutting into a display. But I think I can deal with that lol


----------



## Sunreeper

Wonder what monitor it is


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Wonder what monitor it is


By the looks of it probably 32'' 1080p's with reasonably thin bezels.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Wonder what monitor it is
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of it probably 32'' 1080p's with reasonably thin bezels.
Click to expand...

Looks like their debezelled. If I ever get the money I'll do something like this would be awesome to sit on the bed and have a whole wall covered with a portrait TV setup


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Looks like their debezelled. If I ever get the money I'll do something like this would be awesome to sit on the bed and have a whole wall covered with a portrait TV setup


Might I interest you perhaps with a 12.85'' 2560x1700 pixel screen







https://www.laptopscreen.com/English/screen-part-number/LP129QE1(SP)(A1)/ (Chromebook Pixel screen) - its basically already debezeleed, pretty thin bezels other than att eh bottom where some custom job would be needed to move connector plate a bit backwards









Only problem would be the back-light control. It's some unorthodox 7 channel thing. Display itself can take eDP signal so with a right custom connector you can drive it straight from a display port. Not aware of any converter boards on market for that atm tho. There is some such boards for Ipad 4 sceens (which has somewhat simpler back light configuration).


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Looks like their debezelled. If I ever get the money I'll do something like this would be awesome to sit on the bed and have a whole wall covered with a portrait TV setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might I interest you perhaps with a 12.85'' 2560x1700 pixel screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.laptopscreen.com/English/screen-part-number/LP129QE1(SP)(A1)/ (Chromebook Pixel screen) - its basically already debezeleed, pretty thin bezels other than att eh bottom where some custom job would be needed to move connector plate a bit backwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem would be the back-light control. It's some unorthodox 7 channel thing. Display itself can take eDP signal so with a right custom connector you can drive it straight from a display port. Not aware of any converter boards on market for that atm tho. There is some such boards for Ipad 4 sceens (which has somewhat simpler back light configuration).
Click to expand...

I think I'd rather go with the iPad screen since I remember you saying it was 120hz capable







I still can't decide what I'd rather do. Three ipad monitors in landscape with 120hz close to my face, 3 23 inch 1080p IPS monitors in landscape, 3 27 inch 120hz tn panels in portrait, or 3 27 inch korean monitors debezelled and in landscape. I'm kind of scared that going landscape with anything over 23 inches will be too big so what I'm thinking of doing is getting three of the ipad displays and then using the one korean monitor I have for something like work because text is going to be way too small on the ipad displays


----------



## Gilles3000

I guess this is the best place to ask this. How is 720p content on a 1440p 27" monitor, I'm used to a 1080p 22" monitor and most of my content is 720p, I'm a bit worried that the image might be a bit streched and pixelated.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Might I interest you perhaps with a 12.85'' 2560x1700 pixel screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.laptopscreen.com/English/screen-part-number/LP129QE1(SP)(A1)/ (Chromebook Pixel screen) - its basically already debezeleed, pretty thin bezels other than att eh bottom where some custom job would be needed to move connector plate a bit backwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem would be the back-light control. It's some unorthodox 7 channel thing. Display itself can take eDP signal so with a right custom connector you can drive it straight from a display port. Not aware of any converter boards on market for that atm tho. There is some such boards for Ipad 4 sceens (which has somewhat simpler back light configuration).


DO IT!
I remember seeing one person putting 3 bezzel-less monitors on a hand made stand with controller board pretty cool and that pixel density!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I guess this is the best place to ask this. How is 720p content on a 1440p 27" monitor, I'm used to a 1080p 22" monitor and most of my content is 720p, I'm a bit worried that the image might be a bit streched and pixelated.


Sory but it will look like crap

Even 1080P on 1440P looks like crap

You need to run the monitor at its max res before everything looks right

But if you are talking about movies then no it wont look like crap

Have watch a ton of 720P and 1080P anime on my monitor and even 720P does not look too horrible


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I heard reports of user with Titans have problems in 1440P so i kinda assumed the GTX 780 had a few problems as well
> 
> But i dont own a GTX 780 i skipped it will be going for two GTX 880 cards next year


 Not sure but my 670 plays any game at 50-70 fps, I'm running the Witcher 2 at 60-80 with my card OC'ed, and its at 1600p, so saying you need to cards 2 game at 1440p is kinda off a overstatement.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I guess this is the best place to ask this. How is 720p content on a 1440p 27" monitor, I'm used to a 1080p 22" monitor and most of my content is 720p, I'm a bit worried that the image might be a bit streched and pixelated.


as long as it is 16:9 just as the monitor it should look reasonable but if you have a limited amout of pixel in the source video a lower screen size would make it look better but only slightly.


----------



## Anoxy

720p looks fine. I download a lot of TV shows in that format and It's definitely watchable. Obviously won't do the pixel density of a 1440p monitor justice up close, but if you sit back at normal TV viewing distance it's fine.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Not sure but my 670 plays any game at 50-70 fps, I'm running the Witcher 2 at 60-80 with my card OC'ed, and its at 1600p, so saying you need to cards 2 game at 1440p is kinda off a overstatement.


Some games are so demanding with all details at max that you do

IF you want to max and play those i did not say you need two cards for every game

Crysis 1 / Hitman Absolution / Metro 2033 and Seeping Dogs are among those you can max with one card

I know i tried


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> I once told someone that its like going from non-HD to HD. It looks that good!! You really don't even need to turn on any AA. I might go 2xAA just for the heck of it.


I still need AA even with the greater pixel density. Not as high a setting as at 1200P, granted, but the jaggies are far from totally gone across the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 1600P monitors are harder to find and also costs more
> 
> Also 1600P is not a commom res as its 16:10 where 1440P is 16:9 which is far more common
> 
> And yes both for gaming and work is usefull in 2560x1440
> 
> I do both on my PC and it has made my life much easier when i work as there is 80% space for work
> 
> Its a bit like having a 80% bigger desk at your work you can do more at once at any once giving time


1600P monitors are also all wide gamut which is not so hot for gaming and video. Graphic design, photography etc is what they are made for.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I still need AA even with the *greater pixel density*. Not as high a setting as at 1200P, granted, but the jaggies are far from totally gone across the board.


Total pixel count matters more a higher pixel density would just shrink the artifacts down a bit.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Not sure but my 670 plays any game at 50-70 fps, I'm running the Witcher 2 at 60-80 with my card OC'ed, and its at 1600p, so saying you need to cards 2 game at 1440p is kinda off a overstatement.


Try Crysis 3 (outdoors) @ Very High with MSAA/TXAA


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Try Crysis 3 (outdoors) @ Very High with MSAA/TXAA


Or some of the games on this list


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Or some of the games on this list


Seems all playable in terms of average above 30 but that minimum sparks are probably a bit painful.

A bit of topic why does GTA SA look so good while it is only running 800x600a32 I can't remember that it looked so good (good is relative here since it is a very old game)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Seems all playable in terms of average above 30 but that minimum sparks are probably a bit painful.
> 
> A bit of topic why does GTA SA look so good while it is only running 800x600a32 I can't remember that it looked so good (good is relative here since it is a very old game)


I want call anything below 40 playable hell 60 or nothing at least thats how i feel


----------



## Deacon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Or some of the games on this list






Those tests are all made with MSAA At 2x or 4x most likely 4x, witch is redundant to be honest, you get a 15-20fps boost if you disable MSAA, again I have yet to play a game I can't play properly at 1440p with my 670.

I will be selling it anyway net year, it will be obsolete next year its sad but true.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I want call anything below 40 playable hell 60 or nothing at least thats how i feel


I try and keep a constant 90+ FPS when i game..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> 
> Those tests are all made with MSAA At 2x or 4x most likely 4x, witch is redundant to be honest, you get a 15-20fps boost if you disable MSAA, again I have yet to play a game I can't play properly at 1440p with my 670.
> 
> I will be selling it anyway net year, it will be obsolete next year its sad but true.


Those where made by me and i used max AA

So Just Cause has 32xAA while some of the others has 16x but most are just 8x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I try and keep a constant 90+ FPS when i game..


I use adaptive vsync to prevent screen tearing


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Those where made by me and i used max AA
> 
> So Just Cause has 32xAA while some of the others has 16x but most are just 8x
> I use adaptive vsync to prevent screen tearing


I am playing on a Qnix 1440p 120hz monitor..No screen tearing here..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I am playing on a Qnix 1440p 120hz monitor..No screen tearing here..


Oh yeah on a 120Hz thats not a problem


----------



## _REAPER_

Here is my pic to be added to the club


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I think I'd rather go with the iPad screen since I remember you saying it was 120hz capable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what I'd rather do. Three ipad monitors in landscape with 120hz close to my face, 3 23 inch 1080p IPS monitors in landscape, 3 27 inch 120hz tn panels in portrait, or 3 27 inch korean monitors debezelled and in landscape. I'm kind of scared that going landscape with anything over 23 inches will be too big so what I'm thinking of doing is getting three of the ipad displays and then using the one korean monitor I have for something like work because text is going to be way too small on the ipad displays


They both run internally at 120 Hz but I do not know if its possible to bypass the internal scaler/interpolator by slapping the screen with 120 Hz signal by EDID hack. By the spec sheet their supported modes (IPAd 4 screen and this chromebook pixel screen) are the same. 120 Hz with 60 Hz input (interpolation), 120 Hz with "120 Hz backlight" and 240 Hz with 60 Hz input (interpolation). Although if the chromebook pixel uses also DP 1.1a links (probably it is) then these would lack the bandwidth to push such resolution to 120 Hz. 2048x1536 @ 120 Hz would be exactly maxing out the bandwidth of the 4 DP 1.1a lanes (or be few Hz short, depending on how much of the bandwidth is dedicated to the error correction).

I myself will be giving it a try for a start indeed with ipad 4 screens as controllers/converters were available for these while for the Chromebook screen I suspect the controllers would be rather expensive as I would have to convince someone to design them for me and do a custom job. But the Chromebook screens have more awesome resolution and even thinner bezels on three sides (bottom one in landscape is kinda thick tho). That would not be a problem for 6 screen eyefinity if you could mix screens in landscape and 180 degree rotated landscape, but last I tried that kind of setup (few years back) it did not work and all screens in eyefinity group were rotated into the same orientation when setting up eyefinity with these (had some 21.5'' 1080p TN screens with very thin bezels at the sides and top but a thick curved bezel at the bottom so tried to set em up so that the bottom one is oriented normally but the top one is rotated 180 degree and is basically upside down).


----------



## revro

let me share some happiness








my gb 780oc wf is feeling very cool inside the den of vipers







down to 65 from 77C in old case




i have installed 4 140mm (bought 3, 2 top, 1 rear, 1 bottom) and 4 120mm fans (bought 4, 4 side) + front 230mm white led fan. intakes have filters

best
revro


----------



## General121

I want a 1440p monitor but I think my father would be annoyed and I really cant spend that kind of money even for the cheaper ones :/


----------



## Anoxy

$285 isn't much more expensive than a quality 1080p monitor is it?


----------



## Anoxy

also, revro, those cable holes are there for a reason


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> also, revro, those cable holes are there for a reason


I put everything i could behind the backplate, the psu cables are not long enough since i have a micro atx motherboard and the red black cables must be in front as they connect the 4 side fans with fan controller









best
revro


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I wonder what resolution this is


I wonder what hardware is running that resolution!! I bet this lucky dude was setting up something for a large simulator and decided why not try out BF3! haha! I know I would!


----------



## Anoxy

mobo and cpu connections look like they could reach easily...

edit: and gpu cables


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> let me share some happiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gb 780oc wf is feeling very cool inside the den of vipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down to 65 from 77C in old case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have installed 4 140mm (bought 3, 2 top, 1 rear, 1 bottom) and 4 120mm fans (bought 4, 4 side) + front 230mm white led fan. intakes have filters
> 
> best
> revro


You wanna see fans??? I'll show you some fans! This is a build I did for a family member. Case is the Rosewiell Blackhawk Ultra. Very nice case BTW. System runs very very cool!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> I wonder what hardware is running that resolution!! I bet this lucky dude was setting up something for a large simulator and decided why not try out BF3! haha! I know I would!


3 panels tall and 8 panels wide. most commonly available panel is 1080p and with a rig that large i doubt they buy a custom panel. so... it's 1080x3 tall and 1920x8 wide. and no you cant run that off a titan because you wont have enough video RAM







sometimes, 6 gigs of video RAM is just not enough


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> You wanna see fans??? I'll show you some fans! This is a build I did for a family member. Case is the Rosewiell Blackhawk Ultra. Very nice case BTW. System runs very very cool!


You gotta dust the case every 3 hrs?


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Try Crysis 3 (outdoors) @ Very High with MSAA/TXAA


Yahtzeeee!!! Yes, def 2 cards are in order.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> 3 panels tall and 8 panels wide. most commonly available panel is 1080p and with a rig that large i doubt they buy a custom panel. so... it's 1080x3 tall and 1920x8 wide. and no you cant run that off a titan because you wont have enough video RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes, 6 gigs of video RAM is just not enough


My guess would be 3rd party software, not eyefinity/sourround - so you would have 4 cards, capable of 6 displays (that leaves basically only AMD at the table), say for example 7970's with 3 GB (MSI lighting or Asus DCUII can both drive max 6 screens)) per 12 megapixels (6x1080p) which is adequate. Using 3rd party software instead of drivers introduces mild performance hit but is not really that crippling I have heard (not tried 3rd party stuff myself). Alternatively he could use 7870 Eyefinity 6 versions, but with such high end setup its unlikely in my opinion. There exist also professional series cards with 6 display outputs and larger amount of RAM than in consumer cards but these cost arm and leg (which might be not an issue considering there is 24 screens on that wall).


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You gotta dust the case every 3 hrs?


Hahaha! I don't manage the dusting as its not my system, but the screen does a good job of keeping dust out. Plus, I think the owner doesn't game that much. Its not left on for long periods of time. He wanted to go overkill so we used up every fan position except the 2 that go down by the power supply.


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I agree.... When it comes to gpu(s) I think it's generally always a good idea to stretch your wallet as far as it can go, right on or slightly past your comfort zone line. Games are only getting more and more gpu intensive, and by getting the absolute best card you can now will provide more options down the road, like adding another for SLI, etc, and will give you a longer window before you need to upgrade. Just my philosophy.


I feel I wont have the performance I desire if I go with one 770 on 1440p. Two 760's on the other hand keep calling me after all the reviews I have read. The only question is do I get the 2GB model or 4GB? I keep hearing about not having enough power to even use 4GB on a 760. So why do they even make a 4GB card, and what would I have to do to fully utilize the 4GB? Would I have to go Tri-SLI??


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Also with the new gen consoles using DX11 and having buttloads of available GPU memory it's very difficult to say what the new recommended levels of VRAM will be for ported games (most).
> 
> While the 760 is capable, a 770 would be a wiser choice if for no other reason than the slightly faster memory bus due to moar pixelz.


Does an extra 1000Mhz really make that much of a difference? Just curious.


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Well - for the price of 780 you can already get two 7950's and crossfire them. That is if you can stand AMD cards. Should have a little bit of funds left to get GPU core blocks for them as well if you are into water cooling stuff.


Water cooling is not my thing, and I haven't used AMD since the Half-Life 2 days.


----------



## philharmonik

After reading this review, I have decided on 2x760 SLI. Just not sure if I should go with the 2GB or 4GB. With the new consoles coming out, who knows if I'll need that extra VRAM. Also, since the 760's are so cheap I could even go tri-sli for more power. I've never had any issues with my 580GTX SLI combo and Nvidia seems to do a good job of keeping on top of their drivers. To all those that offered suggestions, thank you!









http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,1.html


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> mobo and cpu connections look like they could reach easily...
> 
> edit: and gpu cables


they wont, believe me i tried ... different variations. didnt work. and i have a lot of cables behind backplate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> You wanna see fans??? I'll show you some fans! This is a build I did for a family member. Case is the Rosewiell Blackhawk Ultra. Very nice case BTW. System runs very very cool!


ok, yours bigger







now i am going to my corner to cry ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You gotta dust the case every 3 hrs?


yep those fans seem to be intake. my 4 are all outtake. have been playing Bioshock infinite @1440 and its beautiful









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> I feel I wont have the performance I desire if I go with one 770 on 1440p. Two 760's on the other hand keep calling me after all the reviews I have read. The only question is do I get the 2GB model or 4GB? I keep hearing about not having enough power to even use 4GB on a 760. So why do they even make a 4GB card, and what would I have to do to fully utilize the 4GB? Would I have to go Tri-SLI??


770 sli 4gb is great if you have 1440+ or 3 1080 pannels.

best
revro


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> QNIX QX2710LED on GTX 570 SLI


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killhoven*
> 
> 
> 
> U2713HM, 1x MSI GTX660TI PE, please let me in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Got my U2713HM as well last weekend.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> is my eyes playing tricks on me or is that a 31.5 inch?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleE460*
> 
> My 990X+GTX690+Dell30" ==> OPTIMAL!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Here is my pic to be added to the club


Welcome to all the new members. I think the list has been updated with everyone. I know I had a long way to catch up but its done now. If i missed someone please let me know and I will add you to the list.

Hope you are enjoying the awesomeness of 1440P monitors.


----------



## TangoDown332

Can I be added to this club? Pics are in my sig along with the monitors pictured. Edit: or not wont work from my work computer.

Edit:


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> they wont, believe me i tried ... different variations. didnt work. and i have a lot of cables behind backplate


I refuse to believe you here







Looking at your picture, the distance the 24-pin cable has to go is no different if you run it through those rubber holes to your PSU. Same with the GPU cables and the CPU.

edit: saw your post in the GTX 780 thread....glad you came to your senses


----------



## philharmonik

Well, I finally made my decision and I went with the 780!







I do plan on going SLI later on down the road. Here is the one I purchased! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125464


----------



## luciddreamer124

Qnix QX2710 with GTX 670 FTW SLI


----------



## Carniflex

Sooo - will this qualify me at last ?










That is btw 9.7'' IPAD 4 LCD which is atm hooked up to my 7870 while the 7950 is driving the 5x1 portrait eyefinity with the DELL's in my sig rig. The vertical resolution is above 1440 - just the aspect ratio is 4:3 so the total number of pixels is approx 400k less than 2560x1440. So depends on how the rules are set - if this club is only for 16:9 and 10 aspect ratios or not


----------



## Sunreeper

Carniflex if you get this thing to 120hz I'm buying one straight away! Could you do a review for using this thing like a gaming monitor?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Carniflex if you get this thing to 120hz I'm buying one straight away! Could you do a review for using this thing like a gaming monitor?


I will certainly try. It is supposed to run already with 120 Hz refresh rate for the screen - problem is it's with 60 Hz input and uses interpolation for it. It is displayport 1.1a so if my math is correct this is about 5% short bandwidth wise for 120 Hz (max you can do at that reso with 8.64 Gbit/s bandwidth is ~114.5 Hz) - however - what I can or cant do at the end of a day will depend probably if and how I can convince the in screen interpolation circuit to play along. I tried last evening EDID override's for 5 or 10 min but did not get them to stick for now. I will look into this more in the future but unfortunately I'm relatively busy till mid august.

As far as review goes - I can try when I can manage to wiggle in some room into my schedule for taking a serious look at that screen. It's just that I have not done display reviews before so will most likely miss some relevant stuff - but will see about it. My screen is probably a cheap Chinese knockoff as I seem to be missing one of the stickers that's supposed to be in there and the ribbon cable in the back might be a bit nonstandard size (although still functional).


----------



## Sunreeper

Look what I found


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Look what I found


Nice find. I did consider this controller as well, but it was a bit too expensive (as I planned to get three of them) so I opted for cheaper more basic variant from abusemark shop. It gets the job done but has more basic frimware, with the current firmware version basically just a power button works - fires up at 50% bridghtness when you give it power, one power button press goes to 100% and one more switches back light off. If I get it all togehter and have some day some spare time I will look into how hard is to write a better firmware for that back light controller thingy.

For a stand I have ordered MDM11S from allcam (with few extra bits) - its a VESA mount system. But with everything so tiny on that thing you will indeed need to stick it in your face basically to make any use of it. Will see how this turns out.


----------



## Sunreeper

Most exciting part for me is when their talking about developing a board so that they can have a 4k 120hz Seiko TV!!!!


----------



## iARDAs

Hmmm found a reasonably priced Dell U2713HM

I think I might pull the triger finally.


----------



## iARDAs

Bought myself a Dell U2713HM

And yeah...

Daddy is home


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Bought myself a Dell U2713HM
> 
> And yeah...
> 
> Daddy is home


Welcome back Jardas.







I see your 120 Hz TN panel / 3D Vision days are over.

I'm sure having had both experiences was worth knowing the differences and makes you more the wiser as it did me. I did the 3D Vision for two years and still have that option on my second rig for the occasional blu-ray 3D movies which I still enjoy very much (even better than 3D TV Panels) and to run a new game release with 3D Vision once just for the fun factor. However I have to kick the kids off their rig or find time when they aren't on it to do so.









I prefer the 1440p at 60 Hz over the 120 Hz TN fluidity with less color pop myself. I'm not hardcore or professional gamer. Glad to have you back in the club.


----------



## Avonosac

I'm considering the best of both worlds... Getting one of those lightboost hack capable 120+hz for my secondary display.. and keeping my QX2700 LED for games where real estate would be worth more than high fluidity.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Welcome back Jardas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your 120 Hz TN panel / 3D Vision days are over.
> 
> I'm sure having had both experiences was worth knowing the differences and makes you more the wiser as it did me. I did the 3D Vision for two years and still have that option on my second rig for the occasional blu-ray 3D movies which I still enjoy very much (even better than 3D TV Panels) and to run a new game release with 3D Vision once just for the fun factor. However I have to kick the kids off their rig or find time when they aren't on it to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the 1440p at 60 Hz over the 120 Hz TN fluidity with less color pop myself. I'm not hardcore or professional gamer. Glad to have you back in the club.


Hey there buddy.

Welcome back and it is glad to be back home 

I knew what I was geting in to when I got the Asus VG278H. 3D is great (few games though) and 120hz native is also fantastic but lately I again found myself to be a casual gamer and a more video and picture viewing and editing kind of a guy so returning back to 1440p was a MUST for me. Also I might be doing 3D with Ocolus Rift and I am truly done with 3Dvision for the time being. It does not tempt me anymore.

I love my current Asus VG278H and how fast it is but I really need more pixels and better colors for sure. So yeah Dell u2713HM was a great option for me. I found it $100 less than Asus PB278Q here which suprised me to be honest.

Hopefully they can ship it today and I can have it tomorrow. If not I will have to wait until saturday to recieve it.


----------



## Loyrl

Nice Carniflex, I was reading that thread in the monitor section yesterday. I hope you guys can find a reliable source of controllers that work on those ipad panels. Can't wait to see your 3way setup with those.


----------



## MKHunt

iARDAS im sure you'll love it.

It's great to have both options. 3D was not so important for me, so I let my 3D 'monitor' be a 120" projection.









Then populate the rest with 27" pretty panels







. Though waiting until Saturday is not such a long wait even if you can't get it tomorrow.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello everyone, I am kind of tired already of my monitor, LG IPS237L. Just bought it in april but I find thr screen kind of dull because of the antiglare coating I guess. On max brightness darker games are hardly playable during day. So if I upgrade my monitor, why not go 1440p? I would love the screen estate and the increased sharpness. Would I experience more motionblur with a 1440p panel? I really have a hard time with sidescroller rogue legacy, it is hard on the eyes on my monitor. So I would like a good looking 1440p gaming monitor. Extra smoothness through overclocking would be nice but I currently only have a 760 but will be upgrading to 870/880 in a year. So what are regarded the best 1440p gaming screens with great colours and enough brightness for use during day. I live in europe by the way. Thanks in advance fellas.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello everyone, I am kind of tired already of my monitor, LG IPS237L. Just bought it in april but I find thr screen kind of dull because of the antiglare coating I guess. On max brightness darker games are hardly playable during day. So if I upgrade my monitor, why not go 1440p? I would love the screen estate and the increased sharpness. Would I experience more motionblur with a 1440p panel? I really have a hard time with sidescroller rogue legacy, it is hard on the eyes on my monitor. So I would like a good looking 1440p gaming monitor. Extra smoothness through overclocking would be nice but I currently only have a 760 but will be upgrading to 870/880 in a year. So what are regarded the best 1440p gaming screens with great colours and enough brightness for use during day. I live in europe by the way. Thanks in advance fellas.


You will experience the same motion blur as every LCD panel short of the lightboost hacked TN panels. The real estate is awesome, if I had a 120hz 2B or the new overlord OC monitors I would probably be happier with gaming on it, for now gaming is just great for the extra resolution and size of the images.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello everyone, I am kind of tired already of my monitor, LG IPS237L. Just bought it in april but I find thr screen kind of dull because of the antiglare coating I guess. On max brightness darker games are hardly playable during day. So if I upgrade my monitor, why not go 1440p? I would love the screen estate and the increased sharpness. Would I experience more motionblur with a 1440p panel? I really have a hard time with sidescroller rogue legacy, it is hard on the eyes on my monitor. So I would like a good looking 1440p gaming monitor. Extra smoothness through overclocking would be nice but I currently only have a 760 but will be upgrading to 870/880 in a year. So what are regarded the best 1440p gaming screens with great colours and enough brightness for use during day. I live in europe by the way. Thanks in advance fellas.


Jardas started a thread discussing this: *120hz 1080p vs. 60hz 1440p monitor*

You'll also get other feed back in that thread. It's preference really. Opinions which are subjective to the user experience and varies. No wrong or right answer. Here your going to get a unanimous 1440p is better from 1440p owners in the gaming club.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'm considering the best of both worlds... Getting one of those lightboost hack capable 120+hz for my secondary display.. and keeping my QX2700 LED for games where real estate would be worth more than high fluidity.


I know in theory having 2 different monitos would be great, but in practical everyday usage, I believe that after a while one of those monitors will collect dust. Although you will appreciate 120hz gaming, the dull colors and lower resolution could turn you off from a 120hz 1080p monitor. But that's just my idea. It might be totally different for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Jardas started a thread discussing this: *120hz 1080p vs. 60hz 1440p monitor*
> 
> You'll also get other feed back in that thread. It's preference really. Opinions which are subjective to the user experience and varies. No wrong or right answer. Here your going to get a unanimous 1440p is better from 1440p owners in the gaming club.


Personal preference is what it all comes down to at the end of the day exactly my friend. That is a given. But sometimes there is an incredible amout of bad knowledge as well. So many folks here in Turkey believe that the only way to play any kind of a game on PC is with a Gaming Monitor. I had so many debates on Turkish forums that the IPS 1440p panels were as good as those so called Gaming monitors with a better resolution and rich color palette. I do believe that 120hz makes a nice difference but 60 fps is not so bad.

If I were to given a chance to select either 120hz 1080p or 60hz 1440p, I would choose the 1440p anyday anytime. But there are also many people here in OCN who just wants to stick with 1080p 120hz panels and for them 1440p does not make a difference as much as 120hz. I respect that idea too.

I wish I had the balls to order a Qnix 270 1440p 120hz monitor but it is a risk for me to take again. If I get a bad unit, sending those stuff back to Korea and getting a new one to Turkey would cause so much hassle.

I would take a 1440p monitor any day any time as I said on that thread. I really had to part with my Crossover back than because of the dying warranty, and a bit of minor issues. And when I started that thread I had both of the monitors at my disposal.


----------



## Sunreeper

I'm thinking of making an overlord monitor club don't know if there's enough people though. Should I do it or just wait until more people here on ocn get these monitors?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I'm thinking of making an overlord monitor club don't know if there's enough people though. Should I do it or just wait until more people here on ocn get these monitors?


I say go for it! Start one with good info on the OP and go from there.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I know in theory having 2 different monitos would be great, but in practical everyday usage, I believe that after a while one of those monitors will collect dust. Although you will appreciate 120hz gaming, the dull colors and lower resolution could turn you off from a 120hz 1080p monitor. But that's just my idea. It might be totally different for you.


I don't EVER work without 2 monitors. I'm a software developer, whether its my home system or at work I always have at least 2 monitors worth of real estate. I got the QX2700 originally because I wanted more 'room' than my 2x 1200p monitors could provide... What I'm thinking is replacing my SyncMaster 2433BW with a VG248QE, or similar for FPS / Twitch gaming when I actually get to it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I don't EVER work without 2 monitors. I'm a software developer, whether its my home system or at work I always have at least 2 monitors worth of real estate. I got the QX2700 originally because I wanted more 'room' than my 2x 1200p monitors could provide... What I'm thinking is replacing my SyncMaster 2433BW with a VG248QE, or similar for FPS / Twitch gaming when I actually get to it.


Why don't you go 7680x1440









But yeah I get what you mean.That VG248QE is one of the fastest monitors every built.









I would however recommend another 1440p monitor. After getting used to gaming at such beautiful colors and resolution it could be hard to go back to.

Are you currently gaming on your 2433BW?


----------



## Avonosac

I game on my QX2700, I love the large size, but my desk at home is crap so I sit to close, games with twitch / fast motion really almost make me nauseous.

The 2433BW generally is my netflix display when I'm playing games.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello everyone, I am kind of tired already of my monitor, LG IPS237L. Just bought it in april but I find thr screen kind of dull because of the antiglare coating I guess. On max brightness darker games are hardly playable during day. So if I upgrade my monitor, why not go 1440p? I would love the screen estate and the increased sharpness. Would I experience more motionblur with a 1440p panel? I really have a hard time with sidescroller rogue legacy, it is hard on the eyes on my monitor. So I would like a good looking 1440p gaming monitor. Extra smoothness through overclocking would be nice but I currently only have a 760 but will be upgrading to 870/880 in a year. So what are regarded the best 1440p gaming screens with great colours and enough brightness for use during day. I live in europe by the way. Thanks in advance fellas.


Get a Qnix or Xstar and OC it to 120hz..All for $300..


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Get a Qnix or Xstar and OC it to 120hz..All for $300..


Does anyone make this panel without the ugly bezel on the bottom? I'm thinking a bezel that has uniform thickness around the entire monitor.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Does anyone make this panel without the ugly bezel on the bottom? I'm thinking a bezel that has uniform thickness around the entire monitor.


Not that i know of..


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Get a Qnix or Xstar and OC it to 120hz..All for $300..


Hmm Tek Syndicate did a review on theXstar but I am not 100% convinced. Does it ship to Europe for a reasonable price and what about dead pixels and warranty, RMA?


----------



## superx51

Can I join. Custom x51 w 690 hp lp3065

Welcome to all the new members. I think the list has been updated with everyone. I know I had a long way to catch up but its done now. If i missed someone please let me know and I will add you to the list.

Hope you are enjoying the awesomeness of 1440P monitors.[/quote]


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> 
> Can I join. Custom x51 w 690 hp lp3065


Sure you can don't forget to list your gpu and a picture which incluedes your OCN username on the screen.
Well I'm enjoying 2160P not 1440P but I get your drift


----------



## Rbby258

maarten12100 have you tried that tool that lets you do 60hz at 4k called MST?

edit i dont know a lot about it but it looks like it splits the display into 2 and then you rejoin them with eyefinity so you get 4k total at 60hz


----------



## iARDAs

It's great to be back 

Del U2713HM and Asus GTX Titan


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> maarten12100 have you tried that tool that lets you do 60hz at 4k called MST?
> 
> edit i dont know a lot about it but it looks like it splits the display into 2 and then you rejoin them with eyefinity so you get 4k total at 60hz


not really a tool it stands for multiple streams and I would try it if only my monitor supported fusing(using) 2 inputs at a time.

On a side not I updated the firmware of the display to 1.02 or as Skyworth's database calls it 1.000.002(they can make a revision even if they only change a syllable xD)

I have yet to figure out what is different from 1.00 maybe they improved the English in the menu or something.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great to be back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del U2713HM and Asus GTX Titan


Welcome back how was the dark side?


----------



## superx51

I have a evga 690 in my x51 i7 3770k intel 520 180gig, 8 gigs of vengeance, corsair gs 700 with the color changing led 1tb hdd and a asrock z77 mitx mb. And in my first pick u saw my user name.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Welcome back how was the dark side?


Haha

120hz was nice as well as 3D but this time I will hopefully never downgrade.

1440p and onwards from now on.

Hopefully one day I can start the '' 10 Million Pixel Club '' or at least be involed in that club... (well not even 4K monitors would qualify to that club so it might be a while)

But untill than 1440p will be just fine.


----------



## superx51

A very tight fit!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> A very tight fit!


Hey there buddy

Welcome to the club and to OCN family 

Why don't you add your hardware to your signature?

You should be able to do it from your profile


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx51*
> 
> I have a evga 690 in my x51 i7 3770k intel 520 180gig, 8 gigs of vengeance, corsair gs 700 with the color changing led 1tb hdd and a asrock z77 mitx mb. And in my first pick u saw my user name.


I'd like to second the motion....as iARDAs said, Welcome aboard OCN and the 1440p Gaming Club....









Rig builder is the way to add your specs so we can all view it. *"How to put your Rig in your Sig"*


----------



## superx51

It's been a journey with this machine. I first started with a 670ftw then I upgraded to the hp lp3065. It was all good until crysis 3 came out then I was getting 27fps on very high 2560x1600p so when the Titan came out I bought it cause I can only use one gpu. I had 43fps not good enough so I sold that and went with the gtx690! Finally 62fps!


----------



## Phantasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I might sell my Gigabyte 670 and get one with a blower fan as I Believe 2 Gigabyte 670s with custom coolers that dump air inside the case might be way too hot in 1440p.


I run two Windforce 3x 670s in my rig. Things do get a bit heated with a max of 68C (I got both on +45 gpu offset) @70% fan which may be too much for you, but neither of my cards hit 70C while MP BF3ing @ 1440p 120hz ultra settings sans AA.

Believe what you wish though









P.S. Does this mean I'm in, guys?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantasma*
> 
> I run two Windforce 3x 670s in my rig. Things do get a bit heated with a max of *68C* (I got both on +45 gpu offset) @70% fan which may be too much for you, but neither of my cards hit 70C while MP BF3ing @ 1440p 120hz ultra settings sans AA.
> 
> Believe what you wish though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Does this mean I'm in, guys?


you be added shortly and will get a PM once the OP adds you.
If my cards ran 68 full load on air I would be so happy (without cranking up the fan of course)


----------



## superx51




----------



## _REAPER_

I really enjoy gaming on my 2560*1440 monitor good lord what a difference from 1920*1080


----------



## wrigleyvillain

You got that right. I can say the same coming from 23" 1200P even.


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

I was told to come here to ask some questions regarding upgrading to 1440p.

I was thinking of making this move later this year but upgrading my GPU probably before hand while I can still sell my current card. My question is, would a 7950 be able to push 1440p alone without AA while entertaining a good frame rate? I figure I'd even be alright with less than max settings considering higher resolution>graphics settings, and that AA won't be necessary with the higher pixel density.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseinat0r*
> 
> I was told to come here to ask some questions regarding upgrading to 1440p.
> 
> I was thinking of making this move later this year but upgrading my GPU probably before hand while I can still sell my current card. My question is, would a 7950 be able to push 1440p alone without AA while entertaining a good frame rate? I figure I'd even be alright with less than max settings considering higher resolution>graphics settings, and that AA won't be necessary with the higher pixel density.


At 60hz with settings turned down YES..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> At 60hz with settings turned down YES..


This


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseinat0r*
> 
> I was told to come here to ask some questions regarding upgrading to 1440p.
> 
> I was thinking of making this move later this year but upgrading my GPU probably before hand while I can still sell my current card. My question is, would a 7950 be able to push 1440p alone without AA while entertaining a good frame rate? I figure I'd even be alright with less than max settings considering higher resolution>graphics settings, and that AA won't be necessary with the higher pixel density.


As One Gun and shilka stated is accurate at 60 Hz refresh rate. You'll have to turn down settings in some games with one GPU but it's doable.

Below are a couple of benchmarks. First benchmark showing BF3 when the 7950 was fairly new still, with older drivers than currently out. Just as example in 2560 x 1600 which you can add a few more FPS when at 1440p resolution and even more FPS because drivers have matured since the BF3 benchmark was done. Below that is Crysis 3 benchmark with more mature drivers dated March 3, 2013.

*Example*: BF3 Ultra settings No AA and 4x MSAA using a i7 3960 @ 4.2 Ghz.

 - *Source*

*Example*: Crysis 3 Very High Quality and FXAA using i7 3960 @ 4.5 Ghz. Here you will have to turn down settings and turn off AA and you'll eventually be OK. Just how far you have to turn down settings I'm not sure but only way around the most taxing games like Crysis 3 or even Skyrim modded which are demanding even on a two GPU rig in crossfire or a dual GPU.

 - *Source*

Keep in mind 30-40 FPS is average but playable, 40-60 FPS is good game play, and obviously 60 FPS+ and above is best.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseinat0r*
> 
> I was told to come here to ask some questions regarding upgrading to 1440p.
> 
> I was thinking of making this move later this year but upgrading my GPU probably before hand while I can still sell my current card. My question is, would a 7950 be able to push 1440p alone without AA while entertaining a good frame rate? I figure I'd even be alright with less than max settings considering higher resolution>graphics settings, and that AA won't be necessary with the higher pixel density.


Your current card should do quite fine in most titles with AA tuned down. As far as 7950 goes it will do also quite fine on 1440p. I'm running 5400x1920 resolution off a single 7950 and are happy as a hippo with performance. In most demanding titles I do tweak some settings down notch or two ofc, things like Metro 2033 and such, for getting good frame rate but most titles run with silders (other than AA) as far as they go. For example, Source engine (Half Life 2, Team Fortress 2 and such) does slightly over 200 fps with every single slider as far as they go (including AA) in the Lost Coast benchmark at 5400x1920 resolution.

2 GB of RAM is not an issue in your current card either. Was running the same resolution for a while on 7870 eyefinity 6 card which has also 2 GB of vRAM until it burned and went into warranty for few months so I got myself 7950 as a replacement for that time.


----------



## Valkayria

Ordering this on Friday. I can't wait to join you folks.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236294


----------



## iARDAs

Do not be scared of 1440p gaming newcomers.

It is demanding but not as demanding as you guys would believe it to be.

It ıs roughly 30-40% more demanding than playing a game in 1080p in exact settings. However 1440p resolution has so many pixels, that if you turn off AA, you will get a nice FPS boost and will not loose much of a visual loss.

Or let me put it this way I prefer HIGH settings in BF3 in 1440p rather than ULTRA in 1080p...

So yeah do not be scared of 1440p gaming guys. Jump on the wagoon.


----------



## Carniflex

Default settings in games usually overdo AA by quite a wide margin. x16 AA is basically fossil from a less civilized time where display resolutions stagnated at 1080p or under while GFX cards evolved on. At some point you ended up with more power than most engines would be capable of sensibly utilizing, however, review sites still needed something to push the cards to see some meaningful fps difference and game developers noticed that if they overdo AA on "Ultra" settings their games are used for benchmarking, while card manufacturers noticed that other things they tried to justify extra power (3D, etc) are not gaining a lot of traction but that AA seems to be relevant and as such .. well .. In my opinion at 1080p AA has some point up to perhaps x2 or x4. Sure x16 might be nice to have if you play at 1024x768 but at 1080p or over .. not really.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Default settings in games usually overdo AA by quite a wide margin. x16 AA is basically fossil from a less civilized time where display resolutions stagnated at 1080p or under while GFX cards evolved on. At some point you ended up with more power than most engines would be capable of sensibly utilizing, however, review sites still needed something to push the cards to see some meaningful fps difference and game developers noticed that if they overdo AA on "Ultra" settings their games are used for benchmarking, while card manufacturers noticed that other things they tried to justify extra power (3D, etc) are not gaining a lot of traction but that AA seems to be relevant and as such .. well .. In my opinion at 1080p AA has some point up to perhaps x2 or x4. Sure x16 might be nice to have if you play at 1024x768 but at 1080p or over .. not really.


Exactly. While playing a game at 1080p I used to notice lack of AA but 2xAA was more than fine for me. Even with a GTX Titan. Or sometimes 4xAA... More AA really didn't show me any difference. And in 1440p 2xAA is as great as 4xAA....


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Default settings in games usually overdo AA by quite a wide margin. x16 AA is basically fossil from a less civilized time where display resolutions stagnated at 1080p...


16x AA is basically a fossil from an era of non-differed lighting engines. You rarely see anti-aliasing in that form anymore. Nowadays you'll likely see MSAA (2x - 8x) combined with some form of transparency AA, or shader based AA like FXAA\SMAA.

You can tack on as much MSAA as you want, but you'll never get results @ 1080p\1440p that look anywhere near as good as downsampling to 1080p\1440p (from 2160p, for example). Super sampling goes a LONG way in making games look a ton better, which is why threads like this exist. Of course, that's the difference of getting a game looking "good\acceptable" and "mind-bogglingly gorgeous."

So, if you like the latter, there's always a use for more power


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 16x AA is basically a fossil from an era of non-differed lighting engines. You rarely see anti-aliasing in that form anymore. Nowadays you'll likely see MSAA (2x - 8x) combined with some form of transparency AA, or shader based AA like FXAA\SMAA.
> 
> You can tack on as much MSAA as you want, but you'll never get results @ 1080p\1440p that look anywhere near as good as downsampling to 1080p\1440p (from 2160p, for example). Super sampling goes a LONG way in making games look a ton better, which is why threads like this exist. Of course, that's the difference of getting a game looking "good\acceptable" and "mind-bogglingly gorgeous."
> 
> So, if you like the latter, there's always a use for more power


Oh I am all in favor of more power. And fortunately we seem to be creeping out of the 1080p potential well as well with 1440p and above gaining traction a lot faster than resolution popularity evolved over the time until lets say about 2 years ago. Atm it seems 4K will be the next great thing with everyone and his dog putting heavy bets on it being the next 1080p. You can get already a low frequency 4K screen for as low as ~600..700$ which is basically already in the same ballpark price-per-pixel wise as 1080p, just would need a bit better controller board behind the display to pull off a bit more than 30 Hz.

As you pointed out "real" higher resolution is better than half-assed one, with some people down-sampling from there to the physical resolution of their screen while some others who can afford it (and happen to be able to tolerate the bezels) beelining for multiple screen setups like surround and eyefinity. I'm myself in the second camp (being able to tolerate the bezels, that is







)


----------



## iARDAs

Pufffff

Tomb Raider in 1440p is plain awesome.


----------



## Anoxy

I wish more games cleared the entire screen during gameplay like Tomb Raider does. It's not the most graphically advanced game, but it looks great because there aren't any cluttered UI or overlays.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well I can't stand jaggies and in BF3, for example, used 4x MSAA when on 1200P (2x before got my 7950 and the visual difference between 2x and 4x was pretty significant at 1200P; especially on distance views of a series of structures and cranes and the like).

Now back on 2x and such is better at 1440P but still more jaggy and not as sharp as I would like. But I only have a single 7950 at present and can't manage higher.


----------



## Anoxy

1440p is higher pixel density than 1200p. Not by a whole lot, but it should still require less AA


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> As you pointed out "real" higher resolution is better than half-assed one, with some people down-sampling from there to the physical resolution of their screen while some others who can afford it (and happen to be able to tolerate the bezels) beelining for multiple screen setups like surround and eyefinity. I'm myself in the second camp (being able to tolerate the bezels, that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


now, do THAT with ASUS PQ321Q panels







/drool









question would be... how much video RAM do you need to run THAT resolution?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> 1440p is higher pixel density than 1200p. Not by a whole lot, but it should still require less AA


1440P has 80% more then 1080P

So 1440P still have much more then 1200P


----------



## Anoxy

What the heck is SSAA...turned it to 4x SSAA on Tomb Raider and it was choking even my SLI 780s


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone knows why 1440p or 1600p panels are all IPS?

Do TN panels have restrictions or something?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What the heck is SSAA...turned it to 4x SSAA on Tomb Raider and it was choking even my SLI 780s


SSAA stands for Sporting Shooters Association of Australia... They were established in 1948 to promote the shooting sports and protect firearms owner's interests....










Lol anyway. SSAA stands for Super Sampling Anti Allising if I am not mistaken. I use FXAA for Tomb Raider.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> 1440p is higher pixel density than 1200p. Not by a whole lot, but it should still require less AA


actually... typical monitors uses 96DPI as established by windows ages ago so "density" wise they are the same "density" whether you have a 20 inch or a 30 inch monitor. the difference is with larger screens, you have ALOT more pixels to work with. a 1440P monitor is 2560 pixels across and 1440 pixels tall which makes a total of 3,686,400 pixels where as a 1080p monitor is 1920 pixels across and 1080 pixels tall which makes a total of 2,073,600 pixels. since the game renders both with the same aspect ratio, the 1440P monitor has about 1.6 million more pixels to work with to render the same image. the result is it's a MUCH sharper image requiring little to no anti-aliasing.

however, both uses the same density of 96 pixels per inch.

this will NOT be true when 4k monitors come on the market since 4k monitor uses 140DPI instead of 96DPI so the image is naturally going to be MUCH sharper.

edit: doh hehe got the wrong resolution there







the panel in discussion is 1200P not 1080P







1200P is 1920x1200 for a total of 2,304,000 pixels which means the 1440P still has 1.38 million more pixels to work with. as opposed to the 1.6 million pixels of the 1080P. same results tho. MUCH sharper image requiring little to no anti-aliasing

1200P and 1080P shares the same width of 1920 pixels. whereas 1440P shares the same width as 1600P of 2560 pixels. this is why there is such a HUGE jump in image quality going from 1200P to 1440P


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> actually... typical monitors uses 96DPI as established by windows ages ago so "density" wise they are the same "density" whether you have a 20 inch or a 30 inch monitor. the difference is with larger screens, you have ALOT more pixels to work with. a 1440P monitor is 2560 pixels across and 1440 pixels tall which makes a total of 3,686,400 pixels where as a 1080p monitor is 1920 pixels across and 1080 pixels tall which makes a total of 2,073,600 pixels. since the game renders both with the same aspect ratio, the 1440P monitor has about 1.6 million more pixels to work with to render the same image. the result is it's a MUCH sharper image requiring little to no anti-aliasing.
> 
> however, both uses the same density of 96 pixels per inch.
> 
> this will NOT be true when 4k monitors come on the market since 4k monitor uses 140DPI instead of 96DPI so the image is naturally going to be MUCH sharper.


I can only assume that with 4k, AA might be a bit of a history. I mean it will surely be there but I doubt we can see any difference at all.

Anyone with a 4K single monitor?


----------



## psyclum

using AA on 4k monitor is like using AA on an iPad or iPhone







a waste of computing power







human eye can't tell the difference at that point


----------



## s1rrah

As much as I'm sold on 1440p gaming ... I still can't get used to playing super fast FPS games like CS:GO, Counterstrike, etc. The lag is just too much ...

I don't really play those games too much, though and so it's really not a big deal but I used to occasionally play them and I typically would do quite well (always in the top 5 or so with CS:Soure) ... but the1440p monitor just isn't snappy enough to really compete (I'm using a Samsung 850D). I still have my old 23" TFT screen but can't figure out a dual mount system that would work well for my room/space.

I wish they would make a vertical mount that mounted monitors back to back so that you could simply rotate the whole assembly in place as needed ... instead of the various side by side options. That way, both monitors would only be taking up the same footprint space of the larger of the two (the 27" 1440p) and should I want to switch to the 23" for FPS, all I'd have to do is spin the assembly until the 23" was facing me. I've searched around and can't seem to find that set up. It would take some crafty wiring in the column to avoid having to deal with cables and what not but still would be a neat thing for those of us with space constraints and who'd still like to use two monitors...

But yeah, just can't feel the love in my rare high stakes FPS online games ... everything else, Borderlands 2, Skyrim, story based FPS like Half Life and Metro 2033, etc. ... are all divine however ...


----------



## Deacon

This is what you need, I will be buying 3 but the Z1 version soon when I buy my 2 20" monitors for my 1600p set up:

http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/equipment/monitor-arm/459/z2.html

You can put it back to back and its pretty cheap.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> This is what you need, I will be buying 3 but the Z1 version soon when I buy my 2 20" monitors for my 1600p set up:
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/equipment/monitor-arm/459/z2.html
> 
> You can put it back to back and its pretty cheap.


Man. That is excellent. Thanks ...


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> actually... typical monitors uses 96DPI as established by windows ages ago so "density" wise they are the same "density" whether you have a 20 inch or a 30 inch monitor. the difference is with larger screens, you have ALOT more pixels to work with. a 1440P monitor is 2560 pixels across and 1440 pixels tall which makes a total of 3,686,400 pixels where as a 1080p monitor is 1920 pixels across and 1080 pixels tall which makes a total of 2,073,600 pixels. since the game renders both with the same aspect ratio, the 1440P monitor has about 1.6 million more pixels to work with to render the same image. the result is it's a MUCH sharper image requiring little to no anti-aliasing.
> 
> however, both uses the same density of 96 pixels per inch.
> 
> this will NOT be true when 4k monitors come on the market since 4k monitor uses 140DPI instead of 96DPI so the image is naturally going to be MUCH sharper.
> 
> edit: doh hehe got the wrong resolution there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the panel in discussion is 1200P not 1080P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1200P is 1920x1200 for a total of 2,304,000 pixels which means the 1440P still has 1.38 million more pixels to work with. as opposed to the 1.6 million pixels of the 1080P. same results tho. MUCH sharper image requiring little to no anti-aliasing
> 
> 1200P and 1080P shares the same width of 1920 pixels. whereas 1440P shares the same width as 1600P of 2560 pixels. this is why there is such a HUGE jump in image quality going from 1200P to 1440P


What?
A 27" 1440p monitor has ~109 pixels per inch, whereas the typical 24" 1200p monitor has ~94 ppi
That means the 1440p monitor has higher pixel density. Density is the number of pixels within a given area.

Or at least that's what I thought.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> 1440p is higher pixel density than 1200p. Not by a whole lot, but it should still require less AA


Right and that's one thing I was trying to express...not as much "less AA" as some think/say but like much of this stuff such is fairly subjective and comes down to personal pref.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What?
> A 27" 1440p monitor has ~109 pixels per inch, whereas the typical 24" 1200p monitor has ~94 ppi
> That means the 1440p monitor has higher pixel density. Density is the number of pixels within a given area.
> 
> Or at least that's what I thought.


Yes I am pretty sure you are correct from everything else I've read. There is some website that can calculate this.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What?
> A 27" 1440p monitor has ~109 pixels per inch, whereas the typical 24" 1200p monitor has ~94 ppi
> That means the 1440p monitor has higher pixel density. Density is the number of pixels within a given area.
> 
> Or at least that's what I thought.


ok I can be wrong on this. but the "standard" size is "supposed to be" 96DPI. but obviously there are various density panels out on the market (22 inch 1080P and 27 inch 1080P panels for example) as far as the need for AA, what i said still holds true. the fact that the 1440P panels has so much more pixels to work with to render the same image is what gives it the much sharper look and reduce / eliminate the need for AA. pixel density is another part of that formula.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ok I can be wrong on this. but the "standard" size is "supposed to be" 96DPI. but obviously there are various density panels out on the market (22 inch 1080P and 27 inch 1080P panels for example) as far as the need for AA, what i said still holds true. the fact that the 1440P panels has so much more pixels to work with to render the same image is what gives it the much sharper look and reduce / eliminate the need for AA. pixel density is another part of that formula.


What you are saying is the Windows Text DPI that is 96 by default but can be increased it has nothing to do with Panel DPI.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> What you are saying is the Windows Text DPI that is 96 by default but can be increased it has nothing to do with Panel DPI.


I know. that's why i said established by windows ages ago. however monitor manufactures have roughly followed that convention because it was the most comfortable to the eye. may not be exactly 96DPI, but they follow it fairly close.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone knows why 1440p or 1600p panels are all IPS?
> 
> Do TN panels have restrictions or something?


I remember reading that tn panels have limitations and that's why there's no high resolution variant of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> What you are saying is the Windows Text DPI that is 96 by default but can be increased it has nothing to do with Panel DPI.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. that's why i said established by windows ages ago. however monitor manufactures have roughly followed that convention because it was the most comfortable to the eye. may not be exactly 96DPI, but they follow it fairly close.
Click to expand...

Source for this?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Source for this?


eyeball? displayed font size and icons on the screen has stayed roughly the same size since 15" CRT days... there are a few variations along the way some with higher DPI some with lower DPI, but generally speaking a 12point font looks about the same size whether you are using a 1080P or a 1200P or even good old 1024x768 CRT monitor...


----------



## Anoxy

What we're saying is that Windows' text DPI has nothing to do with anything we were talking about and I'm not even sure why you brought it up...


----------



## Shady787

Hello everyone! Just recently got my Seiki 39" 4kTV. Can I join as well? Here's a picture of the actual TV and I have plenty of 4k shots I can share!

http://s71.photobucket.com/user/Leonhart777/media/20130803_130705_zpsd2c07829.jpg.html


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shady787*
> 
> Hello everyone! Just recently got my Seiki 39" 4kTV. Can I join as well? Here's a picture of the actual TV and I have plenty of 4k shots I can share!
> 
> http://s71.photobucket.com/user/Leonhart777/media/20130803_130705_zpsd2c07829.jpg.html


Sure panel doppelganger ;p
Gotta list your gpu though
Welcome


----------



## Shady787

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Sure panel doppelganger ;p
> Gotta list your gpu though
> Welcome


I run dual 7970s. Sapphire reference and the dual X model. For some reason, the reference died on me yesterday and I'm sending it back to Sapphire to see whats up. In the meanwhile, I ordered a Vapor X yesterday. May sell the reference if they send me a replacement or end up running trifire. We'll see.


----------



## Votkrath

Anyone heard anything about the Acer B276HUL?

Can't seem to find any reviews or anything about it.


----------



## 187x

Hey everyone! I got a Qnix a couple weeks ago I got it overclocked to a 110Hz. I gotta say it's like night and day coming from a 23" 1080 monitor to 1440, BF3 looks so amazing in 1440p driven by my GTX 780 heck any game looks amazing with a 1440p monitor. So can I join too? I just wanna say thank you to all the members of OCN who helped me decide to upgrade from 1080 to 1440, it was worth every penny!


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Hey everyone! I got a Qnix a couple weeks ago I got it overclocked to a 110Hz. I gotta say it's like night and day coming from a 23" 1080 monitor to 1440, BF3 looks so amazing in 1440p driven by my GTX 780 heck any game looks amazing with a 1440p monitor. So can I join too? I just wanna say thank you to all the members of OCN who helped me decide to upgrade from 1080 to 1440, it was worth every penny!


The IPS panel also its like day and night... Have fun I do advice you test some profiles out, these monitors don't come factory calibrated, its not the same thing tho but if you don't have a calibration tool.


----------



## psyclum

hehe been playing ARMA2 wasteland with my 1600P lately and it's just amazing even coming from 1200P


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredNotFound404*
> 
> The IPS panel also its like day and night... Have fun I do advice you test some profiles out, these monitors don't come factory calibrated, its not the same thing tho but if you don't have a calibration tool.


I have tested out a couple profiles listed in the korean monitor thread but thanks though.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Hey everyone! I got a Qnix a couple weeks ago I got it overclocked to a 110Hz. I gotta say it's like night and day coming from a 23" 1080 monitor to 1440, BF3 looks so amazing in 1440p driven by my GTX 780 heck any game looks amazing with a 1440p monitor. So can I join too? I just wanna say thank you to all the members of OCN who helped me decide to upgrade from 1080 to 1440, it was worth every penny!


This mean your ready for some BF3?


----------



## tezza192

I have a DGM IPS-2701WPH 27" which is available in the UK form Overclockers.co.uk,

Crappy stand but awesome panel, Ive put it on a VESA arm and I highly reccomend one for those in the UK

Can I join the club - I have GTX 680 SLI GPUs


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> This mean your ready for some BF3?


Yup! I'm ready!


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Hey guys,

I have 2 Sapphire 7950 Vapor X cards in Crossfire with a Qnix QX2710 1440p monitor. My Monitor overclocks to 120Hz without any issues. However, I would like to know if I have to install any fix/patch to run games at 120Hz on a 1440p monitor. Please help me out. I tried overclocking to 120Hz with I had a GTX 670 and the test was passed. Now as I do not have any Nvidia Card, I would like to use the same 120Hz with my 7950 Crossfire cards.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have 2 Sapphire 7950 Vapor X cards in Crossfire with a Qnix QX2710 1440p monitor. My Monitor overclocks to 120Hz without any issues. However, I would like to know if I have to install any fix/patch to run games at 120Hz on a 1440p monitor. Please help me out. I tried overclocking to 120Hz with I had a GTX 670 and the test was passed. Now as I do not have any Nvidia Card, I would like to use the same 120Hz with my 7950 Crossfire cards.


You need to patch your drivers and use TWO Crossfire bridges..
http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher


----------



## Shady787

Do you guys have any settings for uploading pictures to the thread? I do not want to upload a picture that expands the thread too much due to its size. Or would leaving a url link be fine as well?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shady787*
> 
> Do you guys have any settings for uploading pictures to the thread? I do not want to upload a picture that expands the thread too much due to its size. Or would leaving a url link be fine as well?


The built in image uploader on this site will only post a thumbnail of your image. You can choose a Large, Medium, or Small thumbnail size when you submit it.


----------



## Shady787

Ah thanks!

Pictures of BF3, Sonic Generations (with Shadow Mod), Tera and Bioshock Infinite at 3840x2160p. All maxed out.


----------



## FredNotFound404

Mate those are nice screenies, why don't you post some pics of you Monitor Setup? So you can join the Club,we are all about 1440p+ Gaming.

Edit: Also info on your gaming Rig would be nice.


----------



## Shady787

I posted my monitor on the previous page. Its a 4k Seiki 39".

Here is my Rig:

Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 Ghz
Sapphire Dual X 7970
Intel Ivy i5 3570k @ 4.2 Ghz
8GB Ram G.Skill @1333Mhz
Asrock Z77 Extreme4 Mobo
Coolermaster HAF932 Case
Corsair HX850W Power Supply
WD 500GB Blue Caviar HD
WD 1TB Black Caviar HD
Samsung 830 128GB SSD


----------



## s1rrah

Any 1440p users out there upgrade from SLI 670's to SLI 780's? I've been kicking this around but not sure if I want to do it ...

Lemme know yo!

.joel


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shady787*
> 
> I posted my monitor on the previous page. Its a 4k Seiki 39".
> 
> Here is my Rig:
> 
> Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 Ghz
> Sapphire Dual X 7970
> Intel Ivy i5 3570k @ 4.2 Ghz
> 8GB Ram G.Skill @1333Mhz
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4 Mobo
> Coolermaster HAF932 Case
> Corsair HX850W Power Supply
> WD 500GB Blue Caviar HD
> WD 1TB Black Caviar HD
> Samsung 830 128GB SSD


Ow I see I whent back and see it, doesn't bother you the 30hz Limitation? Well thats a great rig to run 4k, just sad you can't get above 30hz right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Any 1440p users out there upgrade from SLI 670's to SLI 780's? I've been kicking this around but not sure if I want to do it ...
> 
> Lemme know yo!
> 
> .joel


Personally don't wait to see what AMD puts out, they will be doing a Tech launch in September and a proper launch in October, so If I were you Id wait for that.


----------



## Shady787

It's not bad as long as you don't depend on 120Hz refresh rate. The 30Hz limitation doesn't bother me much, as long as I'm not playing high-speed FPS. The TV has an inbuilt 120Hz Mode which I can use for those titles. But the image quality is out of this world. If they release a 60Hz model later, it's golden for PC users that want a high-res monitor.


----------



## dropadred

hi guys...

I hope you will help me...I got a problem, to this days I wanted just go to the higher inches monitor (currently I have 21,5" TN Samsung), and I choosed 27" 1080p monitor, what should be fine, but with it, that I must sit from that monitor for 1m (5ft) or how much it is...so yesterday I got an idea to buy Dell U2713HM, which shown his quality, but I wanted to buy GTX660 (as replace for my GTX275) to that 27" 1080p monitor, but with 1440p I need at least GTX760, but there is a problem, I have just older Core 2 Quad Q9550 overclocked to 3,8GHz, what should and I am sure it will decrease maximum GPU performance, what could affect my fps in the games at 1440p, but there is another thing...and that is called console gaming...next year, when Tom Clancy's Division will be released I am planning to by One/PS4, but what you think...will it looks adorable on 1440p ? Because it will be all about upscaling and in my opinion it will cause a problems :/

thanks for your help


----------



## revro

with 3.8ghz you are ok unless you go with sli. i am running 780 on 3.4ghz q9550 @1440p and only cpu bottleneck i see is in crysis 3 and BF3 but i am still getting 54avg fps so who cares








anyway i will change platform either with haswell e/ddr4 or ivy e for star citizen game release









best
revro


----------



## dropadred

I need to say, that it is so nice to hear...please, wich settings are you using in them and at all ? ...all maxed out with full AA ? because in my case with 760 i think I can survive without AA (or if it will be possible, I will use FXAA, which I love), but I am not sure about other settings; Another think to care about is next gen consoles...I am pretty much confused, if developers and game studios will release natively made 1080p or 1440p games too...but at all, maybe in my case, when I will buy just 760 for 1440p using just Q9550...it is better to buy just 1080p - maybe 27" 1080p and sit from screen for maybe 5feets.


----------



## revro

760 has like half of cudas of 780 tough its very balanced card, unlike 660ti which had 13xx or 14xx cudas but was bottlenecked by 192bit bus compared with 256bit bus of 670/680 and 760
yes you can max out everything but maybe go down a little with certain setting since 760 might be like 85% or 670? i dont know i am speaking just about basing off the specs i red about it. my friend is using 670 4gb asus direct cu ii on his 1440p but he has it heavilly oced.

i would discourage you from going for 1080 @27inch. it wont be good.

best
revro


----------



## dropadred

you know...I think, that there is another option...wait until 760Ti will be released, it can bring me some kinda compromise between 760 and 770, which should be just perfect for me...or just buy 770 and be more happy


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shady787*
> 
> It's not bad as long as you don't depend on 120Hz refresh rate. The 30Hz limitation doesn't bother me much, as long as I'm not playing high-speed FPS. The TV has an inbuilt 120Hz Mode which I can use for those titles. But the image quality is out of this world. If they release a 60Hz model later, it's golden for PC users that want a high-res monitor.


Working on it








http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1756171&page=17
I figure that the Overlord PCB's somehow have a better timing controller that allows them to push 135Hz tops and considering they seem to also be using 4 channel 5 pair LVDS connectors it would be the fastest way to get there.
60Hz that is 120Hz is gonna be one hell of a work around


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> you know...I think, that there is another option...wait until 760Ti will be released, it can bring me some kinda compromise between 760 and 770, which should be just perfect for me...or just buy 770 and be more happy


You could also try to find a cheap 680 maybe even used? In almost all games i´m running with AA totally disabled and stuff looks great. Also you could consider one of the korean pls monitors that overclock? Best purchase i´ve made in years, but of course there is a certain risk to it.


----------



## Magnum26

Can I join? I forgot to put my name in the picture, sorry.



Powered by a EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked ACX with Backplate.


----------



## Swag

My Dell U2713HM:


Walking around in the beautiful world of Unigine Valley:


----------



## Ghost12

I am about to go ahead and purchase one of these 1440p korean screens, not sure which yet but I just saw a you tube video regards a Yamakasi q270 being overclocked/[email protected] 120hz, two questions regards this, is this the norm and is this possible to perform with amd gpu or in catalyst.

Thank you


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am about to go ahead and purchase one of these 1440p korean screens, not sure which yet but I just saw a you tube video regards a Yamakasi q270 being overclocked/[email protected] 120hz, two questions regards this, is this the norm and is this possible to perform with amd gpu or in catalyst.
> 
> Thank you


Nice btw for that 120Hz OC you need a quad channels tmds to lvds input board an a strong Tcon.
Also you can with an amd card but you need a application for it either toastyx cru or power-something(forgot the name)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Nice btw for that 120Hz OC you need a quad channels tmds to lvds input board an a strong Tcon.
> Also you can with an amd card but you need a application for it either toastyx cru or power-something(forgot the name)


Thanks, they are advertising one of the yamakasi models as overclockable to 120hz, I think the q270 2b, there is so many price differences for what appear the same screen and quite a few models but I think the price variation is on the pixel guarantee.


----------



## s1rrah

Broke down and bought a Benq 24" for FPS gaming ... sort of a waste, really as I don't play FPS too often but the few times I do, I have fun.

It's ridiculous how much better/more saturated the Samsung PLS screen is compared to the Benq .. and once calibrated, the Benq has pretty much the best TN panel I've seen. But not even close compared to IPS/PLS ...



...

I wonder how I got by without an IPS/PLS screen for so long ... as well as 1440p ... which I'm totally sold on at this point.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Nice btw for that 120Hz OC you need a quad channels tmds to lvds input board an a strong Tcon.
> Also you can with an amd card but you need a application for it either toastyx cru or power-something(forgot the name)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, they are advertising one of the yamakasi models as overclockable to 120hz, I think the q270 2b, there is so many price differences for what appear the same screen and quite a few models but I think the price variation is on the pixel guarantee.
Click to expand...

Let me help straighten things out for you. If you want a 120hz 1440p monitor you have 3 options.

There's the qnix/x-star route: now these monitors use PLS panels, which are supposed to be an improvement from IPS panels. They have an 8ms response time but every single one of them from what I've seen can overclock to at least 90hz. There are even people getting above 140hz with them. The downside is that when they are overclocked there are retention issues with some of the monitors theres also a gamma shift and because of that the picture will look off. Now a way to fix this is by just downloading a colour profile online from people who have this monitor and have already calibrated to fix the gamma shift when overclocked but no two of these monitor panels are exactly alike meaning it may not really help. An easy fix would be to just get a calibrator and calibrate it yourself. Now the second issue that some people get when they overclock this monitor is that if they leave it on a static screen retention issues occur and the image is burned onto the screen similar to plasma screens. Now the burn in doesn't last that long from what I've read and an easy fix would be just to leave the panel at 60hz and then change it to 120hz when your gaming. Its not really a problem because of how much of an easy solution there is but I just wanted to let you know







another thing i forgot to add is that the build quality for this monitor is extremely bad and people have had backlight bleeding issues because of how the bezels were placed on top of the panel. However, like I said before its an extremely easy fix if you do have backlight bleed problems just search around.

Now the second overclockable 1440p panel you can get is the yamakasi 2b model: these use an IPS panel and from last time I checked are pretty expensive. They use A- grade panels and thats about all I can think off.

The third overclockable monitor is the overlord x270oc: Now this monitor uses the exact same panel as yamakasi monitor meaning its an IPS panel but with one key difference. This monitor uses an A grade panel as opposed to the A- grade used in the qnix/x-star and yamakasi monitor. Now this'll mean that there's less likely of there being a problem with your monitor. The fact is that every single one of these cheap Korean panels are defective in one way with the A+ stock all going to proper companies but the closer you are to A+ the better. Overlord is also an American based company meaning if there is an option with your monitor itll be easier to communicate with the company since there are no language barriers and also easier and cheaper as a whole. Now it's not really that big of a deal with me but I know people who did not want to buy a korean monitor because of the warranty and how they had to ship the monitor all the way to Korea if there ever was a problem.

Now there are a few things I want to add as an after thought too. All of these monitors have their advantages and disadvantages. A key advantage I forgot to add to the qnix/x-star is that these things are an incredible value. They are currently the cheapest and best overclockers of the bunch and for what you're paying they are an amazing deal. A key disadvantage I forgot to add to the yamakasi and overlord is that the PCB produced a highish pitched coil whine when overclocked and looking at a white screen. Now this issue isn't for every monitor some people haven't had any coil whine but a good majority of people including me experience it when our monitors are overclocked and there is majority of white on the screen. But again much like with the qnix/x-stars retention issues this is an easy fix of only overclocking the monitor when gaming. I do this and have yet to hear the coil whine noise while gaming.

Hope the information I provided here was of some help. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask here and enjoy whichever monitor you pick


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help straighten things out for you. If you want a 120hz 1440p monitor you have 3 options.
> 
> There's the qnix/x-star route: now these monitors use PLS panels, which are supposed to be an improvement from IPS panels. They have an 8ms response time but every single one of them from what I've seen can overclock to at least 90hz. There are even people getting above 140hz with them. The downside is that when they are overclocked there are retention issues with some of the monitors theres also a gamma shift and because of that the picture will look off. Now a way to fix this is by just downloading a colour profile online from people who have this monitor and have already calibrated to fix the gamma shift when overclocked but no two of these monitor panels are exactly alike meaning it may not really help. An easy fix would be to just get a calibrator and calibrate it yourself. Now the second issue that some people get when they overclock this monitor is that if they leave it on a static screen retention issues occur and the image is burned onto the screen similar to plasma screens. Now the burn in doesn't last that long from what I've read and an easy fix would be just to leave the panel at 60hz and then change it to 120hz when your gaming. Its not really a problem because of how much of an easy solution there is but I just wanted to let you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another thing i forgot to add is that the build quality for this monitor is extremely bad and people have had backlight bleeding issues because of how the bezels were placed on top of the panel. However, like I said before its an extremely easy fix if you do have backlight bleed problems just search around.
> 
> Now the second overclockable 1440p panel you can get is the yamakasi 2b model: these use an IPS panel and from last time I checked are pretty expensive. They use A- grade panels and thats about all I can think off.
> 
> The third overclockable monitor is the overlord x270oc: Now this monitor uses the exact same panel as yamakasi monitor meaning its an IPS panel but with one key difference. This monitor uses an A grade panel as opposed to the A- grade used in the qnix/x-star and yamakasi monitor. Now this'll mean that there's less likely of there being a problem with your monitor. The fact is that every single one of these cheap Korean panels are defective in one way with the A+ stock all going to proper companies but the closer you are to A+ the better. Overlord is also an American based company meaning if there is an option with your monitor itll be easier to communicate with the company since there are no language barriers and also easier and cheaper as a whole. Now it's not really that big of a deal with me but I know people who did not want to buy a korean monitor because of the warranty and how they had to ship the monitor all the way to Korea if there ever was a problem.
> 
> Now there are a few things I want to add as an after thought too. All of these monitors have their advantages and disadvantages. A key advantage I forgot to add to the qnix/x-star is that these things are an incredible value. They are currently the cheapest and best overclockers of the bunch and for what you're paying they are an amazing deal. A key disadvantage I forgot to add to the yamakasi and overlord is that the PCB produced a highish pitched coil whine when overclocked and looking at a white screen. Now this issue isn't for every monitor some people haven't had any coil whine but a good majority of people including me experience it when our monitors are overclocked and there is majority of white on the screen. But again much like with the qnix/x-stars retention issues this is an easy fix of only overclocking the monitor when gaming. I do this and have yet to hear the coil whine noise while gaming.
> 
> Hope the information I provided here was of some help. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask here and enjoy whichever monitor you pick


Absolutely brilliant information, thank you for taking the time and the effort to explain the differences. I will post which model i buy in the next 24hrs, I may leave the overclocking alone and just be happy with the pixel density increase over my current [email protected]


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks, they are advertising one of the yamakasi models as overclockable to 120hz, I think the q270 2b, there is so many price differences for what appear the same screen and quite a few models but I think the price variation is on the pixel guarantee.


It's all a lottery with these Korean monitors for overclock ability and pixel perfect quality, there is no pixel perfect guarantee no matter what the price is. I love my Qnix though amazing colors, great clarity and sharpness, I got mine overclocked to 110Hz and I probably wouldn't tell the difference if I could hit 120Hz, BF3 looks amazing though!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> It's all a lottery with these Korean monitors for overclock ability and pixel perfect quality, there is no pixel perfect guarantee no matter what the price is. I love my Qnix though amazing colors, great clarity and sharpness, I got mine overclocked to 110Hz and I probably wouldn't tell the difference if I could hit 120Hz, BF3 looks amazing though!


Thanks for the feedback, due to what sunreeper posted earlier, and now you, I have decided on the Qnix for myself so will be ordering tomorrow. The model is the QX2710 Evolution 2. Thanks again for the feedback as has been important. I will be building a new rig round October time and depending on the 9xxx gpu series from amd probably the 7990 so needed the screen upgrade, and the itch, out of the way in advance. Bf4 in 1440p hopefully with a few more hz to play with on this screen.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, due to what sunreeper posted earlier, and now you, I have decided on the Qnix for myself so will be ordering tomorrow. The model is the QX2710 Evolution 2. Thanks again for the feedback as has been important. I will be building a new rig round October time and depending on the 9xxx gpu series from amd probably the 7990 so needed the screen upgrade, and the itch, out of the way in advance. Bf4 in 1440p hopefully with a few more hz to play with on this screen.


You're welcome, yeah that's what I have. I'm sure the Yamakasi is a great monitor as well but you can have the same quality panel with a 150 dollars less with the Qnix. Good luck on the new build I am gonna need a new build sometime soon maybe by Christmas but I should be fine with BF4 as I'm getting 85 to 120 fps in bf3 with this monitor, no screen tearing no crashing. I think anything with 100hz plus just looks like night and day compared to 60hz.

The Yamakasi Catleap Q270 "2B Extreme" is going for $599 on ebay and is overclockable to 120Hz the Yamakasi Catleap 2705LED is going for $439.90 and isn't overclockable so I read, to me the Qnix is a great deal at $269 and can be overclocked to 120hz but it isn't guaranteed. The X-Star is the same monitor as the Qnix but you don't have to open it up to take off the stand like you do with the Qnix if you wanted to install a vesa mount.


----------



## Avonosac

I got my QNIX QX2700 last year, wish I could trade it for these new 100+hz monitors, would be nice, but the QX2700 with my BenQ XL2420T gives me a good combination for different games.


----------



## Nexo

1440p


----------



## QuantumPion

Anyone have any idea what the vram requirement will be for BF4 for 1440p/4x MSAA? I Currently have a 2gb 680, trying to decide whether to get a second 680, or sell mine and get two 4gb 770's (at ~$300 more cost relative).


----------



## Sunreeper

4gb with gk104 is a complete waste. I'd go with a second 680 or sell your 680 and get a 780


----------



## Hamy144

Just uploaded a new video with little to no loss in quality with no pixelation and all in 1440p.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Just uploaded a new video with little to no loss in quality with no pixelation and all in 1440p.


What program did you use, and with what settings?


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What program did you use, and with what settings?


Dxtory with the dxtory codec, but the quality is all in the render and project settings of Sony Vegas.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Dxtory with the dxtory codec, but the quality is all in the render and project settings of Sony Vegas.


OK yeah, what settings do you use in Vegas?

I record video as well and would love to know your settings.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> OK yeah, what settings do you use in Vegas?
> 
> I record video as well and would love to know your settings.


I'll do a video on it soon.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> I'll do a video on it soon.


Thanks! I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Eric335

Can anyone tell me the name of the site that sells the 1440p Korean's through an American company? Its like 'buy1440pmonitor.com' or something. Around $320 for the QNix 2700 but with USA CS.


----------



## ukic

Microcenter and Monoprice sells 1440p.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukic*
> 
> Microcenter and Monoprice sells 1440p.


he says *"1440p Korean's"*


----------



## ukic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> he says *"1440p Korean's"*


Those are Korean Panels re-branded...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukic*
> 
> Those are Korean Panels re-branded...


and cost more $320


----------



## ukic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> and cost more $320


He said around $320...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukic*
> 
> He said around $320...


he means the site hes trying to find they were priced around $320


----------



## General121

http://www.ipsledmonitors.com/Default.asp

This page?


----------



## Eric335

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> http://www.ipsledmonitors.com/Default.asp
> 
> This page?


Yes! Thank you!

Anyone have an opinion about this company? I'd prefer to pay a little bit more for the comfort of customer service.


----------



## Spinny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> Yes! Thank you!
> 
> Anyone have an opinion about this company? I'd prefer to pay a little bit more for the comfort of customer service.


I purchased my X-Star from them for the comfort of the supposed return policy. Fortunately, I had no reason to try to exercise the return policy. From what I can tell from the tracking, they just place an order with a distributor (maybe even the ebay sellers themselves) with your address for delivery. The possibility of the return policy is a nice comfort, but you should keep in mind there is a chance it will turn out to be non-existent.


----------



## Sazexa

I assume this is a good place to ask among the many I have:
Does anyone know of a cable that is HDMI -> DVI-D and supports 2,560 x 1,440 @ 60Hz?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I assume this is a good place to ask among the many I have:
> Does anyone know of a cable that is HDMI -> DVI-D and supports 2,560 x 1,440 @ 60Hz?


HDMI is always single link and actually is TMDS just like DVI the single link limit goes up to 340M so yes it will do that just fine.
Dual link DVI however has no specified limit.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I assume this is a good place to ask among the many I have:
> Does anyone know of a cable that is HDMI -> DVI-D and supports 2,560 x 1,440 @ 60Hz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> HDMI is always single link and actually is TMDS just like DVI the single link limit goes up to 340M so yes it will do that just fine.
> Dual link DVI however has no specified limit.


Although HDMI *may* go up to 340mhz pixel, SL-DVI does not.

An HDMI->DVI cable cannot support [email protected] within spec (it has been _done_ but it isn't something that should be expected nor was it even a pleasant experience for the one who did it).


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Although HDMI *may* go up to 340mhz pixel, SL-DVI does not.
> 
> An HDMI->DVI cable cannot support [email protected] within spec (it has been _done_ but it isn't something that should be expected nor was it even a pleasant experience for the one who did it).


Single link DVI was doubled from 165M so it is rated for 330M if I'm correct.
That is enough for ~75Hz if I'm correct.
Of course you transceiver or Tcon might cap out lower.


----------



## nerdybeat

I'm on the fence about keeping my GTX680 2GB model, or selling while it's still got OK value and upgrading to a GTX780 with 3GB RAM. My guess is that I'll be able to almost fully ultra BF4 (AA on lower setting, 2560x1440) with the GTX680 - but BF3 and modded Skyrim definitely cap out my VRAM.

I also have a nice little custom watercooler on the 680 I don't want to ditch, although it might transfer to the GTX780 as the PCBs look very similar. Guess I'll just wait until BF4, as right now I'm not really playing any games that warrant an upgrade... but I'm itching =)


----------



## TotalRedemption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinny*
> 
> I purchased my X-Star from them for the comfort of the supposed return policy. Fortunately, I had no reason to try to exercise the return policy. From what I can tell from the tracking, they just place an order with a distributor (maybe even the ebay sellers themselves) with your address for delivery. The possibility of the return policy is a nice comfort, but you should keep in mind there is a chance it will turn out to be non-existent.


Do you know if they ship to the UK? And what are their Dead Pixel policy?


----------



## Ghost12

Just received my Qnix. Zero dead pixels and very slight bottom right blb. Very pleased with my luck


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> I'm on the fence about keeping my GTX680 2GB model, or selling while it's still got OK value and upgrading to a GTX780 with 3GB RAM. My guess is that I'll be able to almost fully ultra BF4 (AA on lower setting, 2560x1440) with the GTX680 - but BF3 and modded Skyrim definitely cap out my VRAM.
> 
> I also have a nice little custom watercooler on the 680 I don't want to ditch, although it might transfer to the GTX780 as the PCBs look very similar. Guess I'll just wait until BF4, as right now I'm not really playing any games that warrant an upgrade... but I'm itching =)


In no way is BF2 maxing your 680 2gb Vram out at 1440p, I'm running BF3 at 1600p in my 670 2gb and doesn't even come close to bottleneck due to Vram, its around 1.2gb tops, Skyrim and BF4 now thats another story, Skyrim alone with mods can use 3-4gb, I would wait and see what AMD has in store , they will probably release a 4gb version with the same performance that the 780 and probably around the same price.


----------



## revro

no they wont, its either 3, 4.5 or 6 no 4gb on 384 bit cards
you can have 2 and 4gb only on 256bit cards

best
revro


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> no they wont, its either 3, 4.5 or 6 no 4gb on 384 bit cards
> you can have 2 and 4gb only on 256bit cards
> 
> best
> revro


Didn't realize that either way something tells me AMD will have more then 4gb then 4.5gb would be a good bet, 6gb would be slap in Nvidia face.


----------



## revro

the more vram the less oc capability. but yeah if my 780 had 4.5gb vram i would be so happy









my 1440p had max 278x mb allocated usage in metro last light and 272x mb dedicated usage, so i guess 3gb is really not enough ...

best
revro


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone any ideas why my windows shows 120hz as does ccc when I select the custom resolution, I have the option of [email protected] 120hz in my games but the Ufo tester screen only [email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## FredNotFound404

Are you using firefox? if so update to 24 or just use Chrome, the bar below the test has to say Sync, other wise its not actually testing. Mine gets 70hz valid


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredNotFound404*
> 
> Are you using firefox? if so update to 24 or just use Chrome, the bar below the test has to say Sync, other wise its not actually testing. Mine gets 70hz valid


It was in chrome yes. It is showing 120hz everywhere it should, ccc, windows and games, colours even go dark as do on this model I [email protected] but that test shows 60hz


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It was in chrome yes. It is showing 120hz everywhere it should, ccc, windows and games, colours even go dark as do on this model I [email protected] but that test shows 60hz


Are you using an updated version of chrome the browser needs to have vsync, well if so then try other tests they have a couple of them on that site, if all else fails try 75Hz just to see if it validates, or even 61 if not might be a browser plug-in problem and not the monitor.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredNotFound404*
> 
> Are you using an updated version of chrome the browser needs to have vsync, well if so then try other tests they have a couple of them on that site, if all else fails try 75Hz just to see if it validates, or even 61 if not might be a browser plug-in problem and not the monitor.


Ok thanks will do.


----------



## Shady787

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Working on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1756171&page=17
> I figure that the Overlord PCB's somehow have a better timing controller that allows them to push 135Hz tops and considering they seem to also be using 4 channel 5 pair LVDS connectors it would be the fastest way to get there.
> 60Hz that is 120Hz is gonna be one hell of a work around


Amazing. I was going to ask: is it possible to use CRU (ToastyX) to use 2560x1600p at 60Hz without any damage or problems? I've done it, but I don't leave it on for much.

Also, without modding the TV; I saw someone mentioning in the thread that using a HDMI>DP1.2 Converter would work. I'm assuming for 4k60Hz, any feedback on that?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shady787*
> 
> Amazing. I was going to ask: is it possible to use CRU (ToastyX) to use 2560x1600p at 60Hz without any damage or problems? I've done it, but I don't leave it on for much.
> 
> Also, without modding the TV; I saw someone mentioning in the thread that using a HDMI>DP1.2 Converter would work. I'm assuming for 4k60Hz, any feedback on that?


Sure you can add a profile for such though 16:9 as it is the monitors aspect ratio should do better.

The TV doesn't have DP and isn't capable of dual input.


----------



## Shady787

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Sure you can ad a profile for such though 16:9 as it is the monitors aspect ratio should do better.
> 
> The TV doesn't have DP and isn't capable of dual input.


Cool, I'll be running 1600p for various games then. So modding is a must huh? I'm interested so I'll lurk the other thread, specially when I'm taking my electronics class. Thanks Sir!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shady787*
> 
> Cool, I'll be running 1600p for various games then. So modding is a must huh? I'm interested so I'll lurk the other thread, specially when I'm taking my electronics class. Thanks Sir!


Well Innolux has a new Tcon in production or perhaps the old Tcon with a V-by-one receiver instead of a LVDS one.


----------



## Ghost12

I have a problem with my qnix and wondering if anyone knows the reason or the cause, on the first day of use I left it on standby for maybe ten minutes, when came back it was in what can only be described as a test mode, ie looping the dead pixel colour screens and grey scale screens, nothing I could do to bring it out of this mode so had to hart reset my rig, unplug the screen etc then was fine again. That night I switched it off overnight. Last night left on standby and this morning I have switched on to find it yet again in this mode only this time have unplugged several times and it is still in that mode, now typing on 15" 900p, really not amused.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## Shady787

A few pictures in 4k (3840x2160p) from FFXIV:ARR. It looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have a problem with my qnix and wondering if anyone knows the reason or the cause, on the first day of use I left it on standby for maybe ten minutes, when came back it was in what can only be described as a test mode, ie looping the dead pixel colour screens and grey scale screens, nothing I could do to bring it out of this mode so had to hart reset my rig, unplug the screen etc then was fine again. That night I switched it off overnight. Last night left on standby and this morning I have switched on to find it yet again in this mode only this time have unplugged several times and it is still in that mode, now typing on 15" 900p, really not amused.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks in advance


I remember when people were disassembling the monitor back when it was first discovered there was a cable that if unplugged would cause the panel to go into test mode. Maybe that cable is loose or not working properly? It's a complete guess but hopefully it helps


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I remember when people were disassembling the monitor back when it was first discovered there was a cable that if unplugged would cause the panel to go into test mode. Maybe that cable is loose or not working properly? It's a complete guess but hopefully it helps


Is that right? im just worried if I go inside to connect or check the cable and is not that and maybe snap a clip my money will be out the window regards a return. Thank you for that though.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is that right? im just worried if I go inside to connect or check the cable and is not that and maybe snap a clip my money will be out the window regards a return. Thank you for that though.


If you look around on youtube and at the qnix thread here people have videos and pictures of them disassembling their monitors step by step highlighting crucial components you could check those out.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> If you look around on youtube and at the qnix thread here people have videos and pictures of them disassembling their monitors step by step highlighting crucial components you could check those out.


Not even needed it should be self explaining those parts are quite resistant to what you throw at them and won't break just by touching a little don't worry.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> If you look around on youtube and at the qnix thread here people have videos and pictures of them disassembling their monitors step by step highlighting crucial components you could check those out.


So if I do this tomorrow I am looking for loose connections correct? I may have a go.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> If you look around on youtube and at the qnix thread here people have videos and pictures of them disassembling their monitors step by step highlighting crucial components you could check those out.
> 
> 
> 
> So if I do this tomorrow I am looking for loose connections correct? I may have a go.
Click to expand...

Yeah see if everything"s plugged in really well or look for a damaged cable.


----------



## _REAPER_

Please update my GPUS 3 TITAN Signature HYDRO COPPERs


----------



## FlyingSolo

What do you all think will be the best thing to do for a single 1440p monitor buy

Asus GTX 670 DirectCU II 4GB SLI £419.20
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-asus-gtx-670-directcu-ii-28nm-pcie-30-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-915mhz-boost-980mhz-cores-1344-dp-dl-dvi

EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 4GB FTW with ACX SLI £477.78
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00E9I99WE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=10V4NHHAH51XHQRRQ6BD&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=418448347&pf_rd_i=468294

MSI Twin Frozr III R7970 TF 3GD5/OC Boost Edition CF £517.90
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd-7970-twin-frozr-iii-oc-boost-edition-5500mhz-gddr5-28nm-gpu-1000mhz-2048-cores-mdp

MSI Overclocked Radeon HD 7950 CF £371.50
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd-7950-overclocked-28nm-5000mhz-gddr5-gpu-830mhz-1792-cores-dl-dvi-i-hdmi-2x-mini-dp

MSI HD7950 TwinFrozr OC Boost Edition CF £378.70
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd-7950-twin-frozr-oc-be-28nm-5000mhz-gddr5-gpu-880mhz-1792-cores-dvi-hdmi-2x-mini-dp

GTX 780 £500 to £575 one for the time being

AMD 9970 one for the time being once its released

my plan is when maxwell comes out. Will sell the cards and buy maxwell. Might buy my 3rd 1440p monitor to try triple monitor gaming but not sure yet


----------



## Sunreeper

If you're going to sell when Maxwell comes out I'd recommend you go with a cheap 7970 their extremely cheap and the only cards that are better are the 780 and 9970. Now when you sell the 7970 you won't be selling it for much but you also won't be investing much either. You'll get 3gb of vram which is good especially in such a high res. If you weren't going to upgrade when Maxwell came along I'd actually recommend you to wait until amd releases their new cards. Not just to see what they have up their sleeves but also to reduce prices of existing cards such as the 780. Then you could pick and choose between the 780 or 9970.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> If you're going to sell when Maxwell comes out I'd recommend you go with a cheap 7970 their extremely cheap and the only cards that are better are the 780 and 9970. Now when you sell the 7970 you won't be selling it for much but you also won't be investing much either. You'll get 3gb of vram which is good especially in such a high res. If you weren't going to upgrade when Maxwell came along I'd actually recommend you to wait until amd releases their new cards. Not just to see what they have up their sleeves but also to reduce prices of existing cards such as the 780. Then you could pick and choose between the 780 or 9970.


Thanks +rep Sunreeper. I think i just might wait end of this month and see if amd are releasing anything in october


----------



## Sunreeper

From what I heard the announcement will be early this month and then us enthusiast can actually buy the cards sometime in late October.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> From what I heard the announcement will be early this month and then us enthusiast can actually buy the cards sometime in late October.


That would be great. Since gta 5 comes out soon that will hold me down for a few weeks. Hopefully by then this comes out.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> What do you all think will be the best thing to do for a single 1440p monitor buy
> 
> Asus GTX 670 DirectCU II 4GB SLI £419.20
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-asus-gtx-670-directcu-ii-28nm-pcie-30-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-915mhz-boost-980mhz-cores-1344-dp-dl-dvi
> 
> EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 4GB FTW with ACX SLI £477.78
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00E9I99WE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=10V4NHHAH51XHQRRQ6BD&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=418448347&pf_rd_i=468294
> 
> MSI Twin Frozr III R7970 TF 3GD5/OC Boost Edition CF £517.90
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd-7970-twin-frozr-iii-oc-boost-edition-5500mhz-gddr5-28nm-gpu-1000mhz-2048-cores-mdp
> 
> MSI Overclocked Radeon HD 7950 CF £371.50
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd-7950-overclocked-28nm-5000mhz-gddr5-gpu-830mhz-1792-cores-dl-dvi-i-hdmi-2x-mini-dp
> 
> MSI HD7950 TwinFrozr OC Boost Edition CF £378.70
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd-7950-twin-frozr-oc-be-28nm-5000mhz-gddr5-gpu-880mhz-1792-cores-dvi-hdmi-2x-mini-dp
> 
> GTX 780 £500 to £575 one for the time being
> 
> AMD 9970 one for the time being once its released
> 
> my plan is when maxwell comes out. Will sell the cards and buy maxwell. Might buy my 3rd 1440p monitor to try triple monitor gaming but not sure yet


I would get the 780.. but I am a bit of a NVIDIA guy myself


----------



## maarten12100

I would wait 20 days for the presentation to give some numbers on the 9970 or whatever they call it.
It should be good very good


----------



## FredNotFound404

I face the same dilemma, but I decided to wait for next year and see what both companies put out plus wait for the cards to mature, but will definitely be getting a 4gb+ card.


----------



## _REAPER_

4GB I think is the min of RAM that you need for 2560/1440


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 4GB I think is the min of RAM that you need for 2560/1440


Seems legit.
Well every amount can be too little with massive textures or memory leaks.
That being said for 4K UHD about double the pixels of 1440p my 1.25GB 570 suffices for my apps and games but once I start using extra due to textures or get even more pixels due to AA.

I would say 3GB is already quite future proof


----------



## gl0ry

So about 4 days ago I got two Qnix QX2710. This was a pretty significant upgrade for me. Coming from 2 1080p TN panels. They were good panels though and one of them was a BenQ XL2420T (120hz).

This monitor is not only larger and higher resolution, but it provides the color accuracy and viewing angles being a PLS. I managed to overclock both of them fairly easy, but noticed that when I throw a game in full screen the monitor would flicker and crash my drivers until I lowered it down to 85hz. The other monitor seemed fine though.

Can anyone tell me why this is happening? Is this monitor just not capable of going past 85hz? The other one can do 120hz with full screen games no issue, but the other one can only do about 85hz.

Both run at 120hz fine in desktop / full screen borderless games. I can't tell if its a driver issue or monitor issue.


----------



## Sunreeper

Sounds like a driver issue. If your panel wasn't capable of 120hz it would just be all black. Do you have the modded drivers installed? What I would do is completely get rid of any traces of drivers and install the latest version.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Sounds like a driver issue. If your panel wasn't capable of 120hz it would just be all black. Do you have the modded drivers installed? What I would do is completely get rid of any traces of drivers and install the latest version.


I've got nvidia 326.80 drivers installed and I'm using Toasty X's patcher as well as CRU for overclocking.

Basically anytime I go above 85hz in a "Full Screen Exclusive" game, it can act funny. Works great, but if I alt tab and go back in the game starts flashing like crazy and crashes my drivers.

I'm using SLI 780s


----------



## Rhymer

I was researching monitors first about six months ago when I first found this thread, which convinced me to go for 1440p instead of 120hz. And I can't thank you guys enough, especially the following:

iARDAs
Azefore
ChronoBodi
Descadent
jassilamba
KaRLiToS
Menacing Tuba

You guys (plus a few more I've forgotten) have had an abundance of information, or asked questions that I would've asked, or just contributed in general. iARDAs, you're probably the reason I have this monitor, thanks for creating this thread! Anyway, I finally got around to taking a picture for entry to the club.



Running my QNIX QX2710 with an overclocked MSI HD 7850 Twin Frozr III. It does the job better than I thought it would! I would definitely recommend more than 2GB of VRAM, though. Hopefully the picture is clear enough.







If not, I'll try my best to take a better one.


----------



## gl0ry

Weird!

I downgraded my drivers to 326.41and my monitors work great overclocked now even in full screen!

I wonder what they did with 326.81, in the patch notes it said it fixed Korean monitors, but it seems to have broke my OC more than anything else.

Edit: Whoops I jumped the gun. It looks like as soon as I enable SLI the same thing happens. I guess with SLI you have less room to overclock the monitor since everything is being done by the graphics card, there's probably less bandwidth. I also have no idea what I'm talking about lol.

Oh well 85hz 1440p is nothing to be ashamed of I suppose.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Weird!
> 
> I downgraded my drivers to 326.41and my monitors work great overclocked now even in full screen!
> 
> I wonder what they did with 326.81, in the patch notes it said it fixed Korean monitors, but it seems to have broke my OC more than anything else.
> 
> Edit: Whoops I jumped the gun. It looks like as soon as I enable SLI the same thing happens. I guess with SLI you have less room to overclock the monitor since everything is being done by the graphics card, there's probably less bandwidth. I also have no idea what I'm talking about lol.
> 
> Oh well 85hz 1440p is nothing to be ashamed of I suppose.


That's is still pretty good! I was hoping you would figure it out cause building my system (over the next few days) and I've got sli 780s... Like you said, 85hz is nothing to scoff at!

P.S. I can't remember what bios you're using... Is it Skyn3ts?


----------



## _REAPER_

I wish I could OC my Asus monitor but I am happy with it anyway


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> That's is still pretty good! I was hoping you would figure it out cause building my system (over the next few days) and I've got sli 780s... Like you said, 85hz is nothing to scoff at!
> 
> P.S. I can't remember what bios you're using... Is it Skyn3ts?


I'm using svl7's bios which can be found at techinferno.com. I don't really need to use them, because I don't do any hardcore overclocking with the SLI setup, but I liked removing GPU boost. It is kind of an annoying feature of the card.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I'm using svl7's bios which can be found at techinferno.com. I don't really need to use them, because I don't do any hardcore overclocking with the SLI setup, but I liked removing GPU boost. It is kind of an annoying feature of the card.


That's about the only reason I'll be using them. GPU boost sounds like it's causing more problems, then solving them...


----------



## ChronoBodi

is there even any Korean 4k monitors? like, any at all? and with Displayport 1.2, because DVI cannot do 4k.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is there even any Korean 4k monitors? like, any at all? and with Displayport 1.2, because DVI cannot do 4k.


DVI cannot do 4K?
well it can actually but at lower refresh rates like 24/30 that being said the T221 after a FPGA clock unlock mod does 3840x2400 @ 96Hz.
It will probably be Chinese panels as they are the ones that hopped on it an the Koreans did well less.


----------



## iARDAs

Playing Bioshock Infinite at Ultra settings on a 1440p Panel is an incredible way to make sure to stay away from next gen consoles.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

i can't wait for my screen to arrive. Sept 11th Im just going to play every game I own just to see the difference.


----------



## Marc79

Can I join the Club?

Just got an Asus PB278Q yesterday.



I have GTX 660 SLI right now. They work fine in high to very high settings with AA off. Crysis 3 at max was a huge LOL at 1440p.


----------



## iARDAs

Bioshock Infinite 2560x1440


----------



## maarten12100

It would look amazing with higher res texutures now the screen reso is so high yet the textere resolution on the models is rather low.


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It would look amazing with higher res texutures now the screen reso is so high yet the textere resolution on the models is rather low.


I'm not surprised as 1080p is the de facto standard, most games aren't optimized for 1440p.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> I'm not surprised as 1080p is the de facto standard, most games aren't optimized for 1440p.


That needs to change as I have a 1440p display as well.


----------



## TangoDown332

I'm right there with you, I have two with a third on the way...


----------



## ModernAfro

I'll be joing the club soon! My 1440p monitor just came today. Quick question: I plan on running an additional monitor (19-20inch) just for system stats/webpages so it'll be in portrait. Has any one used an 'anyarm' brand of vesa mount? They're cheap and can't seem to find reviews on it. Thanks!


----------



## Sazexa

Out of pure curiosity, does anyone know if the Xbox One or PS4 will be able to game in 1440p? I know they can both display/playback 4k movies, but not much has been said if they can game higher than 1080p.


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModernAfro*
> 
> I'll be joing the club soon! My 1440p monitor just came today. Quick question: I plan on running an additional monitor (19-20inch) just for system stats/webpages so it'll be in portrait. Has any one used an 'anyarm' brand of vesa mount? They're cheap and can't seem to find reviews on it. Thanks!


I'm using a Arctic Z1 for my Crossover its cheap and its a pretty good arm, I will buy 2 more because I will be using PLP setup soon.


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Out of pure curiosity, does anyone know if the Xbox One or PS4 will be able to game in 1440p? I know they can both display/playback 4k movies, but not much has been said if they can game higher than 1080p.


No way, you have to realize the xbox/ps4 are comparable to a low/mid-range PC, 1080p at max and most games still likely run at 720p.
1080p is the resolution that tv's will be running at for years to come, sure there will be some 4k but it will be years till that's the default.


----------



## ModernAfro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredNotFound404*
> 
> I'm using a Arctic Z1 for my Crossover its cheap and its a pretty good arm, I will buy 2 more because I will be using PLP setup soon.


Do you know of a desk mount/stand that has dual mounts? Thanks!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Out of pure curiosity, does anyone know if the Xbox One or PS4 will be able to game in 1440p? I know they can both display/playback 4k movies, but not much has been said if they can game higher than 1080p.


Maybe with some optimization, considering Killzone is going to be 60fps @1080p and that's a launch game. I can guarantee you that it will never be able to display games in 4k though, at least not 3d rendered AAA games (aka NOT indie/arcade ones).


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModernAfro*
> 
> Do you know of a desk mount/stand that has dual mounts? Thanks!


The Arctic Z2 its not much more then the Z1 but with Dual Support, the Z1 is pretty sturdy so I expect the Z2 to be to. LINK


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Out of pure curiosity, does anyone know if the Xbox One or PS4 will be able to game in 1440p? I know they can both display/playback 4k movies, but not much has been said if they can game higher than 1080p.


I don't believe so, most games will be rendered between 720p-1080p.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Maybe with some optimization, considering Killzone is going to be 60fps @1080p and that's a launch game. I can guarantee you that it will never be able to display games in 4k though, at least not 3d rendered AAA games (aka NOT indie/arcade ones).


Only the multiplayer is 60FPS in that game, the single player is 30FPS.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Out of pure curiosity, does anyone know if the Xbox One or PS4 will be able to game in 1440p? I know they can both display/playback 4k movies, but not much has been said if they can game higher than 1080p.


Simply no, Xbox1 and PS4 don't have enough gpu power, the new consoles have a gpu eqivalent to PC that is a 7850 - 7870, which could play most current games at medium to high settings with low AA at 1080p.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Simply no, Xbox1 and PS4 don't have enough gpu power, the new consoles have a gpu eqivalent to PC that is a 7850 - 7870, which could play most current games at medium to high settings with low AA at 1080p.


You're talking from your behinds for the PS4.
I can run most(all games except Crysis 3 and Far cry and such intensive titles) games with no or limited AA at Medium/High 3840*2160 with a decent frame rate(though the screen is 40Hz).


----------



## ChronoBodi

we need Korean 4k screens.... where are they?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> we need Korean 4k screens.... where are they?


Chinese were early to invest in assembly plants for those Korea isn't going to be leader on that front this time around.
I can assure you that there are people working on it as we speak. (like me and others)
As for smaller panels there are 28 inch TN panels in the works though they hold a 4k UHD 60Hz Tcon.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Only the multiplayer is 60FPS in that game, the single player is 30FPS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Simply no, Xbox1 and PS4 don't have enough gpu power, the new consoles have a gpu eqivalent to PC that is a 7850 - 7870, which could play most current games at medium to high settings with low AA at 1080p.


I think you guys are really underestimating what kind of optimizations devs can preform with consoles over time.

The same logic went around with the launch of the PS3. People thought they had a good idea of what it's limitations were. Still if they would have been shown Uncharted 3, The Last of Us, or Killzone 3 at the time and then told it was on the PS3 they probably would have been burned the time traveler for being a witch.

Give it a few years and see how devs push the system. I highly doubt they will target 1440p since the tv market is going straight from 1080p to 4k. Even so the thought of them pushing the resolution past 1080p (even if it's slightly) later on isn't impossible.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I think you guys are really underestimating what kind of optimizations devs can preform with consoles over time.
> 
> The same logic went around with the launch of the PS3. People thought they had a good idea of what it's limitations were. Still if they would have been shown Uncharted 3, The Last of Us, or Killzone 3 at the time and then told it was on the PS3 they probably would have been burned the time traveler for being a witch.
> 
> Give it a few years and see how devs push the system. I highly doubt they will target 1440p since the tv market is going straight from 1080p to 4k. Even so the thought of them pushing the resolution past 1080p (even if it's slightly) later on isn't impossible.


Though I agree, the problem with PS3 was the cell architecture. Developers got used to it after a few years and the potential was uncovered.

This time developing a game for PS3 = Developing games for PC... Therefor developers will know the potential of PS4 from the start. However of course in time things will improve but not really like how PS3 improved.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Chinese were early to invest in assembly plants for those Korea isn't going to be leader on that front this time around.
> I can assure you that there are people working on it as we speak. (like me and others)
> As for smaller panels there are 28 inch TN panels in the works though they hold a 4k UHD 60Hz Tcon.


so now it's Chinese this time? So we have to look for the next dream-seller or AccessoriesWhole on Ebay this time, whatever alias they go under. Somebody has to sell off all the panels that's not A+. like, all the A-, B+, so on.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I think you guys are really underestimating what kind of optimizations devs can preform with consoles over time.
> 
> The same logic went around with the launch of the PS3. People thought they had a good idea of what it's limitations were. Still if they would have been shown Uncharted 3, The Last of Us, or Killzone 3 at the time and then told it was on the PS3 they probably would have been burned the time traveler for being a witch.
> 
> Give it a few years and see how devs push the system. I highly doubt they will target 1440p since the tv market is going straight from 1080p to 4k. Even so the thought of them pushing the resolution past 1080p (even if it's slightly) later on isn't impossible.


I'm aware they they could go past 1080p, but some things have to be turned down to make that happen. Whenever it be AA, framerate, character models, textures, shadows, etc.
And those games you listed are what I also played and even though they pushed the limits of the PS3, they couldn't go past 720p and 30FPS for some reason and they tend to have lots of garbage textures in areas and also tons of jaggies, I took screenshots of them as well.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Though I agree, the problem with PS3 was the cell architecture. Developers got used to it after a few years and the potential was uncovered.
> 
> This time developing a game for PS3 = Developing games for PC... Therefor developers will know the potential of PS4 from the start. However of course in time things will improve but not really like how PS3 improved.


That's right they did have the cell architecture to work with. Even so you have stuff coming down the pipeline like the hmda or whatever that AMD technology in the PS4 was that magically isn't there anymroe(aka Microsoft told them to stop.)

Having a dedicated piece of hardware to work with always breeds wonders you thought never were possible when looking at it from the standard PC component standpoint.

Only time will tell how much they will be able to squeeze this gen. They better hope it's a lot because the PC already has a humongous lead by looking strictly at the hardware and the consoles aren't even out yet!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I'm aware they they could go past 1080p, but some things have to be turned down to make that happen. Whenever it be AA, framerate, character models, textures, shadows, etc.
> And those games you listed are what I also played and even though they pushed the limits of the PS3, they couldn't go past 720p and 30FPS for some reason and they tend to have lots of garbage textures in areas and also tons of jaggies, I took screenshots of them as well.


I didn't say they wouldn't have to make sacrifices. I was just counter arguing the people making it sound like resolutions higher than 1080p would never happen on the ps4/x1.


----------



## Timu

Oh I know it'll happen...probably 2+ years if we're fast enough!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> so now it's Chinese this time? So we have to look for the next dream-seller or AccessoriesWhole on Ebay this time, whatever alias they go under. Somebody has to sell off all the panels that's not A+. like, all the A-, B+, so on.


Nah it won't be that way this time around.
Most panels early on will be VA which are certainly better than TN unless you need fast refreshes. (down to pixel transition)
With a good 200Hz backlight and a 60Hz refresh rate (and once we are done 120Hz if we succeed) it'll be great.

Depending on how good the smaller panels are might try to make one of those 120Hz too but I'll have to see.


----------



## Juub

Add me to the list. Proud owner of a QX2710 27''.


----------



## gl0ry

Debezeled my monitors this weekend... oh my god!

 Before

 After


This is really an amazing before and after for me. The biggest difference is from the side which I didn't even take pics of before the debezel, but it's a huuuuge difference.


----------



## Deluxe

Great job on the debezeling.. would love to do it but i'm not too handy with that.
Also my cat would likely destroy it


----------



## FredNotFound404

Dear Club Members I have a problem, 2 days ago I did a overall change to my room layout including new furniture and in preparation to go PLP Setup, now I have a problem My rig is more or so 2m and something away the monitor, I was running a 1.8m (6ft) DP cable, 1.8m DP cable is common enough around here 3m (10ft) one tho not so much, the only place online I found one here is out of stock and no idea when they will have it again, I can order it from amazon uk, but posting fees are expensive, its only free if its above 25 pounds (~30 euros), the question is right now I'm using a 2m hdmi cable a cheap one, and it doesn't allow me to push my monitor to 75hz like the dp does, and 3m hdmi cables are quite common here, so question is will a decent 3m HDMI cable allow me to go 75hz, or I'm better of buying the amazon uk dp cable.

Cheers

PS: heres some new pics of the setup....






PSS: That ugly cable you see in the picture is the 2m hdmi cable its strectch up to its maximum, in comparison the Table is 3m long.(God Bless Ikea)


----------



## shilka

Dont know if this is off topic in here or not?

Anyway i got a new job which means i get paid way more then i did before

So i am thinking that maybe i sould replace my GTX 680´s

Dont have the cash for two cards untill after new year (need to spend money on christmas)

So what to do buy 2x GTX 780 or wait for the GTX 880?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont know if this is off topic in here or not?
> 
> Anyway i got a new job which means i get paid way more then i did before
> 
> So i am thinking that maybe i sould replace my GTX 680´s
> 
> Dont have the cash for two cards untill after new year (need to spend money on christmas)
> 
> So what to do buy 2x GTX 780 or wait for the GTX 880?


Depends on you.

I think we are still 4-5 months away from 880. Could be even more.

You can always grab 2 780s and sell them later too. Because there is still considerable time that you will enjoy the 780s.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Depends on you.
> 
> I think we are still 4-5 months away from 880. Could be even more.
> 
> You can always grab 2 780s and sell them later too. Because there is still considerable time that you will enjoy the 780s.


Need two months pay for two cards

So i think jan not before

So at that point sould i wait for the Geforce 800 models or grab two GTX 780´s

I know for a fact i did not wait for the Geforce 700 models when i bought my two GTX 680 half a year ago and i kinda regret that

So i dont want to buy just before a new gen

On the other hand i know myself well enough that the money could be spent on something else if i have them


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Need two months pay for two cards
> 
> So i think jan not before
> 
> So at that point sould i wait for the Geforce 800 models or grab two GTX 780´s
> 
> I know for a fact i did not wait for the Geforce 700 models when i bought my two GTX 680 half a year ago and i kinda regret that
> 
> So i dont want to buy just before a new gen
> 
> On the other hand i know myself well enough that the money could be spent on something else if i have them


Are you having performance issues btw with 680 SLI?

If not perhaps just wait. 880 will be an even better upgrade after all.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Are you having performance issues btw with 680 SLI?
> 
> If not perhaps just wait. 880 will be an even better upgrade after all.


Not really no

Other then some lag in Far Cray 3

But think thats the cards overheating they do get around 80c at full load


----------



## LoganTing

Firstly, thanks for the wealth of information here at OCN; it's helped me come closer to a decision on which monitor to buy.

I wonder if you can help me make a final decision. I have narrowed the choice down to the U2713hm and the viewsonic vp2770led 1440p monitors. Either will be a big upgrade from my Samsung 2232bw 1680x1050.

I currently have a Gigabyte windforce gtx670oc 2mb graphics card and a 3770k processor. I game alot; source engine FPS (mostly TF2) and SC2, Dota2, Planetside 2, Payday 2 are probably my most commonly played titles - but I play all genres.

My question is, will I be able to get 60fps to match the 60hz refresh rate, using my current card, with a 1440 IPS? If the answer is no, should I grab a second identical card (which I can get for £200), or is there a better similarly priced solution. My mother board supports SLI Asus P8Z77-V PRO Z77 Socket 1155

If I have to get the second card, then I will have to go for the Dell. If I can get by with current card, I am tempted by the Viewsonic. Which would you recommend if it were you buying?

I really appreciate any advice you can give me. I've spent a week and over 50 hours trying to answer this myself and my head hurts!

All the best.


----------



## FredNotFound404

I have been gaming at 1600p with a single 670 and have encounter no issues my 670 Oc'ed is able to max out BF3 easily, and most games I play have yet to finbd one I can't play at 60 FPS, Planeside 2 is abit heavy you might have to tune down a few settings but nothing to extreme mainly shadows, and you will be fine, I play PS2 once in a while and have no issues, You might need a second 670 next year tho, most games next gen games will probably push graphics on the PC to its limits, will see. Cheers


----------



## LoganTing

Thanks for your reply. Now that is settled just need to decide between the Dell and the Viewsonic


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoganTing*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Now that is settled just need to decide between the Dell and the Viewsonic


What are the prices like between Dell and Viewsonic.

Viewsonic is a bit better than Dell but here in Turkey it was almost $500 more expensive which was not worth it for me.


----------



## LoganTing

I've just pressed 'buy' on the Dell at Amazon - it was £430 inc delivery. The Viewsonic was £530. I was put off by the difference and the fact that there was only 2 Viewsonic in stock - it has limited availability over here (I didn't want to fall in love with it, have dead pixels and not be able to replace easily). Most importantly though, this left me with enough for a second gigabyte 670 windforce x3 (oc) - so I can run SLI and enjoy better framerates for some time to come


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoganTing*
> 
> I've just pressed 'buy' on the Dell at Amazon - it was £430 inc delivery. The Viewsonic was £530. I was put off by the difference and the fact that there was only 2 Viewsonic in stock - it has limited availability over here (I didn't want to fall in love with it, have dead pixels and not be able to replace easily). Most importantly though, this left me with enough for a second gigabyte 670 windforce x3 (oc) - so I can run SLI and enjoy better framerates for some time to come


While the VP2770 is a great monitor the U2713HM is no slouch. Especially if it means you can afford a second 670 to SLI and max most game settings at 1440p. Premium panel warranty is superb with DELL that includes no hassle exchanges with free cross shipping for three years piece of mind. I wish I can say quality control is great but it's not. So the exchange policy is worth its weight and makes up for it until you get a passable monitor if your willing to deal with it. Good luck which ever way you go.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Are you having performance issues btw with 680 SLI?
> 
> If not perhaps just wait. 880 will be an even better upgrade after all.


I agree. I own 2 670's & just waiting for the new cards to be released. My cards work great with my 1440p with no problems. But just gotta have new stuff..lol


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoganTing*
> 
> I've just pressed 'buy' on the Dell at Amazon - it was £430 inc delivery. The Viewsonic was £530. I was put off by the difference and the fact that there was only 2 Viewsonic in stock - it has limited availability over here (I didn't want to fall in love with it, have dead pixels and not be able to replace easily). Most importantly though, this left me with enough for a second gigabyte 670 windforce x3 (oc) - so I can run SLI and enjoy better framerates for some time to come


You my friend made a killer deal, honestly I won't invest on a second 670 because I will probably sell mine end of next year and get whatever either NVIDIA/AMD has out by then, but the 670 is one solid card, have fun with yours and your new monitor, also prepare to have a eyegasm, bring some tissues.


----------



## LoganTing

Cheers. It was indeed a superb deal - one of those deals you kind of expect to be too good to be true - got the 670 for half the price it is anywhere else. It's due here tomorrow and i'm almost expecting there to be something wrong with it! Very excited though. The max res monitor I've ever owned is a 1680x1050 7 year old samsung - so I'm bracing myself for joy


----------



## wholeeo

Is there an app which can set a profile for certain games to be upscaled to 1440p or is it possible via drivers at all? I'm really not feeling having to play certain games at 1080p on my 1440p monitor,







Rogue Legacy, TMNT Out the Shadows, and other smaller games.


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Is there an app which can set a profile for certain games to be upscaled to 1440p or is it possible via drivers at all? I'm really not feeling having to play certain games at 1080p on my 1440p monitor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue Legacy, TMNT Out the Shadows, and other smaller games.


If they don't have native 1440p you can either play them in window mode and use this: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?p=30525996 you can set the resolution to your liking with this program as long has it is in windowed mode.

Or you can have a look here http://www.wsgf.org/software_list I use that site often to find tools for my old games, Age Of empire II and NFSW, if its not on the software list check the forums. Good Luck


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredNotFound404*
> 
> If they don't have native 1440p you can either play them in window mode and use this: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?p=30525996 you can set the resolution to your liking with this program as long has it is in windowed mode.
> 
> Or you can have a look here http://www.wsgf.org/software_list I use that site often to find tools for my old games, Age Of empire II and NFSW, if its not on the software list check the forums. Good Luck


Thanks, the borderless window app worked out well. Looks better than full screen 1080p though the game itself is still running at that resolution.


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks, the borderless window app worked out well. Looks better than full screen 1080p though the game itself is still running at that resolution.


NP always glad to help, also right click on windows border-less app and get settings, there should be a manually input for resolution that should force the game into 1440p.

Cheers


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredNotFound404*
> 
> NP always glad to help, also right click on windows border-less app and get settings, there should be a manually input for resolution that should force the game into 1440p.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I manually input the resolution at the game stretches to my monitors dimensions but when a screenshot is captured its still 1080p. Thing is it doesn't seem to be doing the same type of scaling it does when the game is set to full screen so the clarity (if the correct term) of 1440p vs 1080p is still there. I find that games ran @ 1080p on a 1440p monitor usually look worse than the game running on a native 1080p, most likely due to scaling,


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks.

I have a question for you guys.

How is 2GB of vram doing for you folks at 1440p?

Anyone ever had an issue? Anyone played Crysis 3?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> I have a question for you guys.
> 
> How is 2GB of vram doing for you folks at 1440p?
> 
> Anyone ever had an issue? Anyone played Crysis 3?


are you wanting to max setting out? or are you fine with 2x smaa or so?

with just 4x smaa i get around 2500 to 2700 used, now that i finally got crysis 3 to stop using almost all 6gb of the titans vram -_-

2x i think brings it down to around the 1900 to 2k mark though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> are you wanting to max setting out? or are you fine with 2x smaa or so?
> 
> with just 4x smaa i get around 2500 to 2700 used, now that i finally got crysis 3 to stop using almost all 6gb of the titans vram -_-
> 
> 2x i think brings it down to around the 1900 to 2k mark though.


Well I actually use no AA or 2x AA at max on 1440p.

But other things such as textures and stuff I would love to max out.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well I actually use no AA or 2x AA at max on 1440p.
> 
> But other things such as textures and stuff I would love to max out.


sec lemme test my C3 with no AA on and see how well it does on vram used







it should probably be under the 2k mark by a good deal im guessing.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sec lemme test my C3 with no AA on and see how well it does on vram used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should probably be under the 2k mark by a good deal im guessing.


Man that would be awesome 

All I care is about textures and stuff. and not the AA to be honest

+rep


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man that would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I care is about textures and stuff. and not the AA to be honest
> 
> +rep


tested a couple levels, everything 100% maxed out except AA which is disabled, seeing roughly 1800 to 1850 vram used in the most graphically intense situations, so that 690 youre discussing over in the titans thread might be able to hold you out


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> tested a couple levels, everything 100% maxed out except AA which is disabled, seeing roughly 1800 to 1850 vram used in the most graphically intense situations, so that 690 youre discussing over in the titans thread might be able to hold you out


Actually I believe I will go with 770 SLI... As much as I would love to have the 690, it is very very hard to sell it here in Turkey later on.

If I get a 770 SLI after selling my Titan, I will be paying a few bucks more but I will not look for another upgrade for a year so I can actually save even more money.

I just looked at some benchmark results and 770 SLI is performing really good to be honest.

I hope I won't regret the decision 

Edit : Thanks for the test again


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Actually I believe I will go with 770 SLI... As much as I would love to have the 690, it is very very hard to sell it here in Turkey later on.
> 
> If I get a 770 SLI after selling my Titan, I will be paying a few bucks more but I will not look for another upgrade for a year so I can actually save even more money.
> 
> I just looked at some benchmark results and 770 SLI is performing really good to be honest.
> 
> I hope I won't regret the decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Thanks for the test again


good luck with whatever route you go on! the 770s are excellent cards, and you can opt for the 4gb versions i believe, so you could let that AA fly either way lol









glad to help!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> good luck with whatever route you go on! the 770s are excellent cards, and you can opt for the 4gb versions i believe, so you could let that AA fly either way lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad to help!


Thank you 

The 4GB versions are about $100 more expensive for some reason and there is only the Gigabyte one...

If it was $50 more expensive I would opt for the 4Gb version for sure.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 4GB versions are about $100 more expensive for some reason and there is only the Gigabyte one...
> 
> If it was $50 more expensive I would opt for the 4Gb version for sure.


oh lol, i dont look at 770s much so i didnt realize such a price difference.

you goin with evga on the 770s?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh lol, i dont look at 770s much so i didnt realize such a price difference.
> 
> you goin with evga on the 770s?


No Evga in Turkey 

I will probably get Asus Direct CU 2 770 2GB version

My sabertooth z77 has another small PCI slot between 2 big PCI lanes so the GPUs will not be sandwiched. However I am still worried about temperatures.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> No Evga in Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably get Asus Direct CU 2 770 2GB version
> 
> My sabertooth z77 has another small PCI slot between 2 big PCI lanes so the GPUs will not be sandwiched. However I am still worried about temperatures.


should maybe try to get the reference style blower coolers then if they will be air cooled :x idk if evga only has those styles or not lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> should maybe try to get the reference style blower coolers then if they will be air cooled :x idk if evga only has those styles or not lol.


guess what?

All 770s are after market cooled here in Turkey for some weird reason. I have yet to find a single 770 with reference cooler.

Man sometimes options are so limited in here. And expensive.

Currently A single GTX Titan costs around $1800... It is about $1300 when there is a sale...

I bought my titan for $1200 6 months ago and selling it for $900

Asus Direct CU2 770 2GB I am interested costs $600


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> guess what?
> 
> All 770s are after market cooled here in Turkey for some weird reason. I have yet to find a single 770 with reference cooler.
> 
> Man sometimes options are so limited in here. And expensive.
> 
> Currently A single GTX Titan costs around $1800... It is about $1300 when there is a sale...
> 
> I bought my titan for $1200 6 months ago and selling it for $900
> 
> Asus Direct CU2 770 2GB I am interested costs $600


damn they really gib you on prices over there lol, that sucks man, 770s over there are almost the price of a 780 here







hopefully you can find something that works out lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> damn they really gib you on prices over there lol, that sucks man, 770s over there are almost the price of a 780 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully you can find something that works out lol


Yeah I know. It is really terrible but hey there are even worse prices out there in some different countries.

Sux really.

So yeah. Tomorrow I sell the Titan and grab Asus Direct CU 2 770. Probably 2 of them and just get it over with since I will never go 3way SLI.

Who knows maybe in summer 2014, I can go for a 8xx GPU.

It is very easy and fast to sell 770 here in Turkey. Unlike a Titan, 690 or a 590.

I will miss the Titan though


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I know. It is really terrible but hey there are even worse prices out there in some different countries.
> 
> Sux really.
> 
> So yeah. Tomorrow I sell the Titan and grab Asus Direct CU 2 770. Probably 2 of them and just get it over with since I will never go 3way SLI.
> 
> Who knows maybe in summer 2014, I can go for a 8xx GPU.
> 
> It is very easy and fast to sell 770 here in Turkey. Unlike a Titan, 690 or a 590.
> 
> I will miss the Titan though


i still vote on selling the baby and buying another titan


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> No Evga in Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably get Asus Direct CU 2 770 2GB version
> 
> My sabertooth z77 has another small PCI slot between 2 big PCI lanes so the GPUs will not be sandwiched. However I am still worried about temperatures.


I have two Asus GTX 680 CU II myself which is pretty much the same card as the GTX 770 version

Have only good things to say

They are not the coolest running when there is two of them but damm are they quiet

Have seen both hit 80c but not higher then that

Is that high???


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have two Asus GTX 680 CU II myself which is pretty much the same card as the GTX 770 version
> 
> Have only good things to say they are not the coolest running when there is two of them but damm are they quiet
> 
> Have seen both hit 80c but not higher then that
> 
> Is that high???


depends, how high overclocked are they? whats your ambient temperatures like? are they sandwiched together? or is there enough spacing between them?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i still vote on selling the baby and buying another titan


Haha you might have a point.. Wife would divorce me which would evantually mean more gaming time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have two Asus GTX 680 CU II myself which is pretty much the same card as the GTX 770 version
> 
> Have only good things to say they are not the coolest running when there is two of them but damm are they quiet
> 
> Have seen both hit 80c but not higher then that
> 
> Is that high???


Well my current Titan hits 82 degrees at times and I am fine with 80c. Andbeing quiet is great. Are you using any custom fan profile?


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Haha you might have a point.. Wife would divorce me which would evantually mean more gaming time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my current Titan hits 82 degrees at times and I am fine with 80c. Andbeing quiet is great. Are you using any custom fan profile?


Well I'v been using 2gb at 1600p and no issues on that but I'm sure that will change next year, so my advice is 4gb, but why not wait on AMD? theres rumors that they will have at least 4gb on a 512bits bus, but lets see.


----------



## Red1

i7 4770K & GTX680 2GB


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1*
> 
> i7 4770K & GTX680 2GB


Very nice. It might be hard to max out certain games with a 2GB card but not needing AA because of how beautiful 1440p is will save you a lot of GPU power! The 27Q is amazing and that build quality for a Korean is superb!







I love the stand on mine too.


----------



## Red1

I love this monitor. I think design wise this is pretty much the most elegant and premium feel monitor out of the 27" Korean monitors. Sharp and beautiful colors and I love the glossy finish. In some games my GTX680 runs out of VRam and it is noticeable that why Im looking to upgrading to the new AMD R9 290X







(hopefully the leaked benchmarks are legit and 4Gb of VRam ...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Very nice. It might be hard to max out certain games with a 2GB card but not needing AA because of how beautiful 1440p is will save you a lot of GPU power! The 27Q is amazing and that build quality for a Korean is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the stand on mine too.


well, yea, anti aliasing has always been a way to make up for the lack of pixels at 1080p and lower resolutions. at 1440p and higher, it's not needed anymore since now there's way more pixels in any given area.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> well, yea, anti aliasing has always been a way to make up for the lack of pixels at 1080p and lower resolutions. at 1440p and higher, it's not needed anymore since now there's way more pixels in any given area.


I don't know about you, but I still see a difference at 1440p.


----------



## Red1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I don't know about you, but I still see a difference at 1440p.


I have to agree even though its not as noticeable as in 1080p


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1*
> 
> I have to agree even though its not as noticeable as in 1080p


And I agree with that.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Haha you might have a point.. Wife would divorce me which would evantually mean more gaming time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my current Titan hits 82 degrees at times and I am fine with 80c. Andbeing quiet is great. Are you using any custom fan profile?


No everything is a stock speeds and fans

Dont want to bother overclocking them when i have zero need for it

It was fun trying with one card but with two they heat each other up so they get damm hot if i overclock them


----------



## arconic

FX 8350 + GTX Titan + Overlord Tempest X270OC


----------



## FredNotFound404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arconic*
> 
> FX 8350 + GTX Titan + Overlord Tempest X270OC


HIDE.......THOSE....CABLES....OCD....GOING....BEZERK

Jokes a side that monitor looks slick, the image is abit dark tho, how good is the Overlord, its not a brand you see much around.. I'm curious to I think its the 1st titan I see paired with a AMD processor, how does the 8350 fare with a titan?

Anyway welcome to the club cheers


----------



## arconic

it was definitely the most impressive screen i'v used and i'm loving it so far. pretty solid monitor all in all i have a friend with a catleap and a qnix i think and it is definitely sturdier than either and the colors are pretty good. their new stand is pretty nice too only issue i have is the power cable doesn't really "plug" in it almost hangs out the socket. picture was taken on my phone the room is lit up so no idea why all the pics i took turned out so dark. got nowhere to really hide my cables!!! set up on a low table in the middle of the room so not much i can do with them









on the amd with nvidia i'm not really a fanboy of either so its not a big deal to me i just dislike intel and wanted biggest bang for a gpu i could get.
both are currently only set to stock though iv played a lil bit with the titan main thing holding me back is that i'm a terrible person still using the stock fan for the 8350. had planned to get a h220 but that fell through by the time i was finishing the build originally and haven't had time to plan out a proper custom loop.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arconic*
> 
> it was definitely the most impressive screen i'v used and i'm loving it so far. pretty solid monitor all in all i have a friend with a catleap and a qnix i think and it is definitely sturdier than either and the colors are pretty good. their new stand is pretty nice too only issue i have is the power cable doesn't really "plug" in it almost hangs out the socket. picture was taken on my phone the room is lit up so no idea why all the pics i took turned out so dark. got nowhere to really hide my cables!!! set up on a low table in the middle of the room so not much i can do with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the amd with nvidia i'm not really a fanboy of either so its not a big deal to me i just dislike intel and wanted biggest bang for a gpu i could get.
> both are currently only set to stock though iv played a lil bit with the titan main thing holding me back is that i'm a terrible person still using the stock fan for the 8350. had planned to get a h220 but that fell through by the time i was finishing the build originally and haven't had time to plan out a proper custom loop.


OT: Are you in the US, is that why you have trouble getting an H220? I have one that I have been debating on selling as I don't really need 3.


----------



## jojoenglish85

I love my Tempest SE model but i can only overclock it to 65hz, Have another two coming in the mail and should be here soon. Going to be running them with SLI 660TI's until i get the new cards from AMD next month sometime hopefully. I can't wait. Also just got my new desk today from IKEA


----------



## Sunreeper

More overlord members


----------



## arconic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> OT: Are you in the US, is that why you have trouble getting an H220? I have one that I have been debating on selling as I don't really need 3.


OT:yea had planned to grab one like 2 weeks after the announced they were pulling them from the us market lol.

yea my tempest oc is nice i run my games at 115, it sadly can't do 120+ in alot of games without major flickering but i couldn't really tell a major difference between 115 and 120 anyways so not a big deal.


----------



## Jdipper

Sorry about the crap quality, and mess. Gonna do some major changes to my area in a few days.
FX-8350, HD 7970, 27" LG 27EA83-D that I got for a steal from Newegg.


----------



## Woned

Hey guys, I'm gonna recieve my 1440p 96-120hz monitor tomorrow and I was wondering what kind of graphics card would I need to run BF4 at high settings 120fps 1440p? I was guessing a gtx780 would be required... I am not too willing to go SLI or CF because I have heard it has a lot of issues still.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woned*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm gonna recieve my 1440p 96-120hz monitor tomorrow and I was wondering what kind of graphics card would I need to run BF4 at high settings 120fps 1440p? I was guessing a gtx780 would be required... I am not too willing to go SLI or CF because I have heard it has a lot of issues still.


If you want max eyecandy and everything set to max and you want that in all games with 60+ FPS then you need two video cards

One cant do it

And i have used GTX 680 SLI for half a year now

And played more then 20 games not a single problem in any of them so what issues???


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woned*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm gonna recieve my 1440p 96-120hz monitor tomorrow and I was wondering what kind of graphics card would I need to run BF4 at high settings 120fps 1440p? I was guessing a gtx780 would be required... I am not too willing to go SLI or CF because I have heard it has a lot of issues still.


780 is fine but not maxed settings on your more demanding games. Example of Crysis3 with GTX 690 Very High settings, No AA, anisotropic 16x I get 52-63 FPS consistent. If your trying to run overclocked refresh rate and can't keep equal FPS or better you'll get stuttering. I run that at 60 Hz refresh smoothly with my 690.

Turn down settings until your FPS matches your 96-120 Hz refresh rate for smooth play or your wasting your time overclocking it.


----------



## ModernAfro

is anyone running into freezes/stuttering with the offical 327.23 nivida drivers with GTX 770's in SLI on their 1440 monitor? (qnix) ? ?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you want max eyecandy and everything set to max and you want that in all games with 60+ FPS then you need two video cards
> 
> One cant do it
> 
> And i have used GTX 680 SLI for half a year now
> 
> And played more then 20 games not a single problem in any of them so what issues???


x2

I'm relatively new to SLI gaming ... have had a GTX670 sli setup for almost a year now and I can't find any negatives either. Until this build, I've always run a single card.

Only difference I've found with sli is that it's ridiculously fast compared to a single card scenario. This might bug some people but I kind of dig it, personally ...


----------



## Qu1ckset

What are some of the cheaper gpu's that can run these monitor, need anything to run games, I need something really cheap.

Does have to be brand new , because i might go used


----------



## Red1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What are some of the cheaper gpu's that can run these monitor, need anything to run games, I need something really cheap.
> 
> Does have to be brand new , because i might go used


A lot of cards can support that resolution but performance will depend on the settings you use.


----------



## Red1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jdipper*
> 
> Sorry about the crap quality, and mess. Gonna do some major changes to my area in a few days.
> FX-8350, HD 7970, 27" LG 27EA83-D that I got for a steal from Newegg.


How much did you get it for, if you don't mind me asking. Currently its selling for 799$


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I got a 30" 1600p IPS after, it has problems with returning from sleep sometimes, needs to restart the monitor a few times sometimes, but it only has 1 bad pixel.

The thing is huge...better keep drunk girls AWAY from it when possible, since its out in the open by my bed, not chained to a desk.......if "she" breaks it, she better be beautiful and willing...lol, willing enough


----------



## Jdipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1*
> 
> How much did you get it for, if you don't mind me asking. Currently its selling for 799$


I got it refurbished for $149.99 plus $25 for a 2 year extended warranty just in case. Got lucky that it happened to pop in stock while I was looking at it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005536


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jdipper*
> 
> I got it refurbished for $149.99 plus $25 for a 2 year extended warranty just in case. Got lucky that it happened to pop in stock while I was looking at it.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005536


Dude, you got a steal!


----------



## valtopps

I have x-star 1440 monitor w/ gtx760 and I only play bf2 demo, I wasn't much of a gamer but I wanted to try a newer game but similar .
I saw a trailer on far cry 3 (2012) is this a good game and if it is any one want to sell me there fc3 game? please help me out on finding a new game like bf2. please don't laugh at me.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jdipper*
> 
> I got it refurbished for $149.99 plus $25 for a 2 year extended warranty just in case. Got lucky that it happened to pop in stock while I was looking at it.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005536


That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Da1Nonly

So I see a lot of these korean 1440p monitors on newegg, now. Please help, which one to pick? Will be mostly gaming on it.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> So I see a lot of these korean 1440p monitors on newegg, now. Please help, which one to pick? Will be mostly gaming on it.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


the qnix and xstar are basically the same thing but different brand name, i picked up three of the x stars and one of the q nix, noticed 0 difference though my x stars came with 0 back light bleed, my qnix i had to "fix" a little bit.


----------



## Red1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jdipper*
> 
> I got it refurbished for $149.99 plus $25 for a 2 year extended warranty just in case. Got lucky that it happened to pop in stock while I was looking at it.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005536










Wow I would have bought in heartbeat too. 149$ unbelievable, lucky you


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I would have bought in heartbeat too. 149$ unbelievable, lucky you


wHAT?

$150????

That's a damn steal there, there's still crappy 1080p monitors for $100 more than that!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> good luck with whatever route you go on! the 770s are excellent cards, and you can opt for the 4gb versions i believe, so you could let that AA fly either way lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad to help!


Why not wait for the 290x and see
4GB on a gk104 based card is a waste since there isn't enough horsepower even in SLI


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Why not wait for the 290x and see
> 4GB on a gk104 based card is a waste since there isn't enough horsepower even in SLI


My two 670's sure seem to have enough horses running...

;-)


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> My two 670's sure seem to have enough horses running...
> 
> ;-)


It is nice to have extra ram but besides you not running out there really is no performance gain.
Not worth the money if you ask me waiting for the new AMD card isn't a bad idea the worst that can happen is a price drop on the rebranded AMD cards.


----------



## Xaero252

Anybody manage downsampling on a Yamakasi Catleap? I've been fiddling with the numbers and so far have resulted in zero values past a black screen. I also only get 67hz with my panel (it's "not overclockable" though) I'm thinking the RAMDAC on my 670 is my limiting factor here as far as the downsampling goes?


----------



## Eric335

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinny*
> 
> I purchased my X-Star from them for the comfort of the supposed return policy. Fortunately, I had no reason to try to exercise the return policy. From what I can tell from the tracking, they just place an order with a distributor (maybe even the ebay sellers themselves) with your address for delivery. The possibility of the return policy is a nice comfort, but you should keep in mind there is a chance it will turn out to be non-existent.


True. They sound like a Credit-Default-Swap type company, only with Korean IPS monitors


----------



## Zen00

My question is, I usually run with a dual monitor setup, one for gaming, the other for media. Should I invest in 2 1440p monitors?


----------



## Sunreeper

No I'd stick with one 1440p and a 1080p monitor unless you're going to have a lot of stuff open. If you want to see multiple things on a single screen while gaming the additional 1440p monitor would be a good investment otherwise I'd just say stick with one of your 1080p monitors and then ditch it when you can get 3 1440p monitors


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> My question is, I usually run with a dual monitor setup, one for gaming, the other for media. Should I invest in 2 1440p monitors?


Up it and invest in 3 1440p monitors. Not only does it increase your capabilities for media and such, it also is a nice way to enlarge your e-peen.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Up it and invest in 3 1440p monitors. Not only does it increase your capabilities for media and such, it also is a nice way to enlarge your e-peen.


And drastically decrease the girth of your wallet.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Up it and invest in 3 1440p monitors. Not only does it increase your capabilities for media and such, it also is a nice way to enlarge your e-peen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And drastically decrease the girth of your wallet.
Click to expand...

There's pills to fix that


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Up it and invest in 3 1440p monitors. Not only does it increase your capabilities for media and such, it also is a nice way to enlarge your e-peen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And drastically decrease the girth of your wallet.
Click to expand...

The girth of your wallet can be replenished and increased with a bit of saving, however the size of your e-peen can't increase over time, you must invest in it.


----------



## Zen00

Just let me know when a good one goes on sale, I'll probably be able to afford one in a month.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am looking to get a few monitors to put next to my Asus, what is the best size I was thinking 19in on either side but not sure yet


----------



## valtopps

just buy a 30'' monitor


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> just buy a 30'' monitor


I could but if I get two others I could use them to watch temps etc and really 27 is good enough for gaming


----------



## valtopps

I was looking into 30'' monitors I found out that the 30'' are not as good in colors and also the black aren't as dark.


----------



## Anoxy

So, single 1440p gamers....have any of you tried a 120Hz portrait eyefinity set-up and strongly prefer it? I'm really considering trying it out.


----------



## Sunreeper

I want to try it out too


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So, single 1440p gamers....have any of you tried a 120Hz portrait eyefinity set-up and strongly prefer it? I'm really considering trying it out.


I think some have tried a 120Hz setup but probably not an eyefinity setup of it. I have 1440p right now and have tried 120Hz (not mine, my friend's) but not extensively. I don't game as much as before so I didn't 'prefer' 120Hz over the 1440p and I chose 1440p over it for the extra PPI. I love 1440p because it looks really good.


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah, I'm more focusing on the triple portrait aspect of it. The 120Hz is just a plus, given that most 23-24" monitors can be had in 120Hz.

I don't think SLI 780s is enough juice to handle 3x 1440p monitors.


----------



## Zen00

Here's another interesting question, should I buy a 27" 1440p gaming monitor, and a 120HZ TV for video watching to connect up with it instead of dual monitors? Since I use the right monitor for media mostly I figured that might be a better use for it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, I'm more focusing on the triple portrait aspect of it. The 120Hz is just a plus, given that most 23-24" monitors can be had in 120Hz.
> 
> I don't think SLI 780s is enough juice to handle 3x 1440p monitors.


You're probably going to need to ask the 120Hz community what their reviews are on a triple portrait setup is. I assume they'd enjoy it. I prefer my pixels over the snappiness but it boils down to personal preference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Here's another interesting question, should I buy a 27" 1440p gaming monitor, and a 120HZ TV for video watching to connect up with it instead of dual monitors? Since I use the right monitor for media mostly I figured that might be a better use for it.


That sounds opposite of what you want. You want a 1440p media monitor and a 120Hz gaming monitor. That's the better way and a lot of TVs that say they can do 120Hz are normally not 'true' 120Hz.


----------



## Zen00

Oh, so would 120HZ monitor be better for gaming than 1440p? I thought the point of a higher resolution was more color and depth perception in games.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Oh, so would 120HZ monitor be better for gaming than 1440p? I thought the point of a higher resolution was more color and depth perception in games.


If you want a pro-gaming setup, it's going to have to be the 120Hz. If you want a casual gaming while aiming at doing other stuff, it's going to be 1440p. I still prefer 1440p over 120Hz because I like my PPI and 120Hz wasn't really eye-candy to me. However, it depends what you want and what you like.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Oh, so would 120HZ monitor be better for gaming than 1440p? I thought the point of a higher resolution was more color and depth perception in games.


That's strictly subjective almost everyone I've spoken has said that they'd rather have a 1440p monitor for gaming rather than a 120hz one. However, you can get the best of both worlds and just get a 120hz 1440p monitor like I do.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Oh, so would 120HZ monitor be better for gaming than 1440p? I thought the point of a higher resolution was more color and depth perception in games.
> 
> 
> 
> That's strictly subjective almost everyone I've spoken has said that they'd rather have a 1440p monitor for gaming rather than a 120hz one. However, you can get the best of both worlds and just get a 120hz 1440p monitor like I do.
Click to expand...

This is an option too. I think it's either the X-Star or Q-Nix, someone correct me if I'm wrong. It's able to OC to 120Hz and the same price as any other Korean 1440p monitor! I think the step up from this is an Overlord Tempest.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You're probably going to need to ask the 120Hz community what their reviews are on a triple portrait setup is. I assume they'd enjoy it. I prefer my pixels over the snappiness but it boils down to personal preference.


Thanks, just found the nVidia Surround thread. Maybe I'll just take the plunge and order another 1440p monitor instead to accompany my U2713HM.
This time I'll try a Korean monitor than can overclock to 120Hz.

Does anyone know if the Achieva Shimian QH2700-IPSMS Lite Edge can be overclocked to 120Hz reliably?

edit: nevermind, there is a thread for that monitor and apparently it cannot overclock. bummer.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Oh, so would 120HZ monitor be better for gaming than 1440p? I thought the point of a higher resolution was more color and depth perception in games.
> 
> 
> 
> That's strictly subjective almost everyone I've spoken has said that they'd rather have a 1440p monitor for gaming rather than a 120hz one. However, you can get the best of both worlds and just get a 120hz 1440p monitor like I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an option too. I think it's either the X-Star or Q-Nix, someone correct me if I'm wrong. It's able to OC to 120Hz and the same price as any other Korean 1440p monitor! I think the step up from this is an Overlord Tempest.
Click to expand...

Yeah both the X-Star and Q-Nix are PLS panels that can overclock to 120hz they have some gamma and retention issues at that refresh rate though but both those problems can be easily fixed. For the IPS side there's overlord and then yamakasi with their 2b catleaps the only problem those have with 120hz is that there may be coil whine when looking at all white pages such as wikipedia when the monitor is overclocked to 120hz that can be fixed by opening up the monitor and using some epoxy to stop the vibration but that voids your warranty.

Each option has their advantages and disadvantages I can fully explain them in another post but I'm not sure if anybody cares


----------



## Zen00

I use my main monitor for gaming and for photoshop work, so color accuracy is of some concern.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I use my main monitor for gaming and for photoshop work, so color accuracy is of some concern.


Well color accuracy has only a bit to do with the 1440p vs 120Hz factors. If you want true color accuracy, I suggest you look into this type of product: http://spyder.datacolor.com/display-calibration/

There's also a thread here talking about monitor calibration which is this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1399833/the-monitor-calibration-thread/0_50

As you can see in the first photo, the difference is huge between a calibrated monitor vs the non-calibrated ones. And here's a YouTube video showing why color accuracy is in the calibration rather than in the monitor:


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well color accuracy has only a bit to do with the 1440p vs 120Hz factors. If you want true color accuracy, I suggest you look into this type of product: http://spyder.datacolor.com/display-calibration/
> 
> There's also a thread here talking about monitor calibration which is this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1399833/the-monitor-calibration-thread/0_50
> 
> As you can see in the first photo, the difference is huge between a calibrated monitor vs the non-calibrated ones. And here's a YouTube video showing why color accuracy is in the calibration rather than in the monitor:


I've also heard that IPS monitors are better for color as well, is that a fact?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well color accuracy has only a bit to do with the 1440p vs 120Hz factors. If you want true color accuracy, I suggest you look into this type of product: http://spyder.datacolor.com/display-calibration/
> 
> There's also a thread here talking about monitor calibration which is this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1399833/the-monitor-calibration-thread/0_50
> 
> As you can see in the first photo, the difference is huge between a calibrated monitor vs the non-calibrated ones. And here's a YouTube video showing why color accuracy is in the calibration rather than in the monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also heard that IPS monitors are better for color as well, is that a fact?
Click to expand...

I really don't know. I know the basics about monitors and I read a lot of threads and articles to learn more, but when I choose monitors, I like to see them in person and compare for a final decision. Specs are irrelevant when it comes to actual use. It's like comparing cars, the GTR has 530 bhp while the Veyron has 980 bhp, you'd assume the Veyron wins in all categories but it doesn't. It loses in 0-60 and 0-100, it only wins in top speed.

I bring this up because you can read how IPS panels should have better color accuracy or better color output in general, but it doesn't mean anything unless it's actually in front of you and it's the color you expect from a monitor. That's why I don't really care when people bring up PLS vs IPS to me, I'll just listen and ignore.


----------



## nerdybeat

Anyone play BF4 Beta yet running x1440p and GTX680 2GB? Just wondering what real world performance is like. Assuming I will drop MSAA to x2 or something on ultra to ensure high frames.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Anyone play BF4 Beta yet running x1440p and GTX680 2GB? Just wondering what real world performance is like. Assuming I will drop MSAA to x2 or something on ultra to ensure high frames.


I have 4G versions and I'm running it on Ultra with no AA. I could get away with AA over 60 fps constant but once the building goes down the smoke is pretty thick around "C" and I would rather have smooth FPS.


----------



## salamachaa

Here is my submission:


----------



## Modus

Any suggestions for a new card. My GTX 570 is dying trying to games maxed out at 1440p on my Dell U2713HM.


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Any suggestions for a new card. My GTX 570 is dying trying to games maxed out at 1440p on my Dell U2713HM.


What is your budget like?

Here are some options:

$200 7950 (probably R280 when it comes out)
$250 GTX 760 (probable price drop incoming in a couple weeks)
$300 7970 (probably R280x when it comes out); GTX 760 4gb (probable price drop in a couple weeks)
$400 gtx 770 (probable price drop incoming in a couple weeks)
$650 gtx 780 (probable price drop incoming in a couple weeks)
$699 (probably R290x when it comes out)
above that is titan which will likely drop in price in a couple weeks as well.

I think any of those should do quite well. It all depends on what your preference and budget is.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> Here is my submission:


Nice to see you got yours more power to you


----------



## Modus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> What is your budget like?
> 
> Here are some options:
> 
> $200 7950 (probably R280 when it comes out)
> $250 GTX 760 (probable price drop incoming in a couple weeks)
> $300 7970 (probably R280x when it comes out); GTX 760 4gb (probable price drop in a couple weeks)
> $400 gtx 770 (probable price drop incoming in a couple weeks)
> $650 gtx 780 (probable price drop incoming in a couple weeks)
> $699 (probably R290x when it comes out)
> above that is titan which will likely drop in price in a couple weeks as well.
> 
> I think any of those should do quite well. It all depends on what your preference and budget is.


I think I'll wait for the R280x. I heard it was coming out Oct 8th. I can go CF down the road if I need more power too.

thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Nice to see you got yours more power to you


Yep! I took the plunge. I was worried for a bit because of the refresh rate and how difficult people say it is to run. I am pleased with how games look and play. Was definately worth it


----------



## valtopps

why are the prices going to drop in 2 weeks, I just bought my gtx760


----------



## Sunreeper

Depending on how well AMD's GPU's perform Nvidia may have to be forced to drop prices across the board for all their GPU's


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Depending on how well AMD's GPU's perform Nvidia may have to be forced to drop prices across the board for all their GPU's


I don't think it will drop too much, it'll probably drop max of around $50 - $70 each card, anything more than that would be admitting defeat and would be bad publicity for them.


----------



## valtopps

son of a b, I got the worst timing


----------



## Krispies

Hey everyone, i have a question about these monitors. I'm currently looking to upgrade from my current monitors (see rig in sig) to three 1440p monitors, but there are so many of these monitors i have no idea which one to choose, so i am hoping you guys could help me out on this one.








My current plan is, i can sell all my monitors for around 150 to my dads company as he really does need some new monitors there. which would help fund the new ones. i know you can only run these bad boys from a DVI-D (i?) port so i am only starting off with two, then I'm going to get the third at the same time as a second GPU.
I'm not really too phased about going from 120hz to 60, i did that with my monitors and it didn't really affect me. I'm a pretty competitive gamer, so i like things to be responsive, so having a low response rate would be nice, i ideally don't want to be spending over £300 per monitor (that's including P&P).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fresh Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> Hey everyone, i have a question about these monitors. I'm currently looking to upgrade from my current monitors (see rig in sig) to three 1440p monitors, but there are so many of these monitors i have no idea which one to choose, so i am hoping you guys could help me out on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current plan is, i can sell all my monitors for around 150 to my dads company as he really does need some new monitors there. which would help fund the new ones. i know you can only run these bad boys from a DVI-D (i?) port so i am only starting off with two, then I'm going to get the third at the same time as a second GPU.
> I'm not really too phased about going from 120hz to 60, i did that with my monitors and it didn't really affect me. I'm a pretty competitive gamer, so i like things to be responsive, so having a low response rate would be nice, i ideally don't want to be spending over £300 per monitor (that's including P&P).
> Thanks in advance.


Not sure how much dell u2713hm's go on sale for over in the UK but they do go on sale very often so you might be able to squeeze them in your budget. I think they're the cheapest 27inch 1440p monitors apart from the korean ebay ones.


----------



## Krispies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fresh Sheep*
> 
> Not sure how much dell u2713hm's go on sale for over in the UK but they do go on sale very often so you might be able to squeeze them in your budget. I think they're the cheapest 27inch 1440p monitors apart from the korean ebay ones.


Just did a quick eBay search and they are around £350, way out of budget unfortunately







.
I've been looking a lot at the Korean monitors actually, i was thinking of going with a Shimian or a crossover one.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Perfect-Pixel-Achieva-Shimian-QH2700-IPSMS-LITE-EDGE-27-Monitor-2560x1440-/330951465931

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CROSSOVER-27Q-LED-Perfect-Pixel-2560x1440-QHD-DVI-D-Dual-LG-S-IPS-27-Monitor-/120926762189?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c27cbf4cd


----------



## Fresh Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> Just did a quick eBay search and they are around £350, way out of budget unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I've been looking a lot at the Korean monitors actually, i was thinking of going with a Shimian or a crossover one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Perfect-Pixel-Achieva-Shimian-QH2700-IPSMS-LITE-EDGE-27-Monitor-2560x1440-/330951465931
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CROSSOVER-27Q-LED-Perfect-Pixel-2560x1440-QHD-DVI-D-Dual-LG-S-IPS-27-Monitor-/120926762189?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c27cbf4cd


Well I haven't really kept up to date on the other 1440p monitors since I got my dell







but last I checked the QNIX QX2710 and the crossover 27q led-p seemed like the best ones in my opinion. QNIX for the overlcockable panel that was quite easy to fix backlight bleed with (if you get it) and the crossover 27q led-p for the proper adjustable stand. Might want to check the monitor subforum, see if there are any new ones that have come out and are supposed to be good!


----------



## Krispies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fresh Sheep*
> 
> Well I haven't really kept up to date on the other 1440p monitors since I got my dell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but last I checked the QNIX QX2710 and the crossover 27q led-p seemed like the best ones in my opinion. QNIX for the overlcockable panel that was quite easy to fix backlight bleed with (if you get it) and the crossover 27q led-p for the proper adjustable stand. Might want to check the monitor subforum, see if there are any new ones that have come out and are supposed to be good!


I did do a post there a few days ago, but it only got one response, but in that thread the one person that did respond did say about the QNIX and it being overclock-able. Is overclocking monitors a good idea? Is there any risks to actually doing it ?
There are just so many of these monitors, all do something slight different from each other.

EDIT: Looking at it now, those QNIX's are a good price! When you say backlight bleed, how easy is that the fix? And is the overclock-able feature worth going for, as in, is it as good as a monitor that automatically does 120Hz @ 1080p?


----------



## Fresh Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> I did do a post there a few days ago, but it only got one response, but in that thread the one person that did respond did say about the QNIX and it being overclock-able. Is overclocking monitors a good idea? Is there any risks to actually doing it ?
> There are just so many of these monitors, all do something slight different from each other.
> 
> EDIT: Looking at it now, those QNIX's are a good price! When you say backlight bleed, how easy is that the fix? And is the overclock-able feature worth going for, as in, is it as good as a monitor that automatically does 120Hz @ 1080p?


Well from what I saw about the backlight bleed fix there were various ways of doing it. Most successful way was just taking off the bezels and then letting off some of the pressure on the screen which is the major cause for backlight bleeding.

I'm not entirely sure about the overclocking as I've never tried to overclock my monitor nor do I even know if I can. There is a lot of information in the QNIX thread about overclocking and whatnot though. I don't think there's any real downside to it apart from it apparently making the screen dimmer. Might effect the long term life of the monitor but again, not something I'm too sure about sorry!





 Vid about fixing backlight bleed apparently, haven't watched it but it could/should help.


----------



## Jdipper

I posted a little while ago but I'm still not part of the club :○

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jdipper*
> 
> I posted a little while ago but I'm still not part of the club :○
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


You're not cool enough


----------



## Misery

I'm officially part of the club.







Dell Ultrasharp 2713HM. Must say games look stunning at 2560x1440. Just a little too slow for my liking.


----------



## Anoxy

Curious if anyone here has snagged one of these budget Seiki 4K monitors.

It's so cheap (relatively speaking) that I almost want to give it a shot....120Hz and 3840x2160? Do most games support that resolution?

edit: nevermind, after reading reviews it's apparently only 30Hz at that resolution. So F that.


----------



## Sunreeper

There's an even cheaper one that a member in this club known as maarten has. I think he paid only around $600 for it.


----------



## marc0053

Looks like overlord tempest monitors at 1440 @120hz may support G-sync








http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/Releases/NVIDIA-Introduces-G-SYNC-Technology-for-Gaming-Monitors-Tears-Stutters-Lag-Become-Artifacts-of-th-a41.aspx


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Looks like overlord tempest monitors at 1440 @120hz may support G-sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/Releases/NVIDIA-Introduces-G-SYNC-Technology-for-Gaming-Monitors-Tears-Stutters-Lag-Become-Artifacts-of-th-a41.aspx


----------



## arconic

yea scribby was saying he was shocked when they contacted him lol.


----------



## zinfinion

Could any of you 1440p guys who are interested (or not, still works) in the upcoming PC port of State of Decay add your voice of concern to this thread on their forums please: http://forums.undeadlabs.com/showthread.php?35861-No-2560x1440-3840x2160-21-9-or-multimonitor-in-latest-patch-extremely-concerning

They chopped 2160p support and now it maxes at *1920x1080/1200*. I realize it is still in Steam Early Access and the game isn't finalized, but the more voices they hear earlier, the better the chance they will support higher resolutions.

I know it's asking a lot to sign up on a separate forum just for this, but if any of you would, I'd appreciate it. I know how vocal you guys are so I'm hoping some of you do.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Could any of you 1440p guys who are interested (or not, still works) in the upcoming PC port of State of Decay add your voice of concern to this thread on their forums please: http://forums.undeadlabs.com/showthread.php?35861-No-2560x1440-3840x2160-21-9-or-multimonitor-in-latest-patch-extremely-concerning
> 
> They chopped 2160p support and now it maxes at *1920x1080/1200*. I realize it is still in Steam Early Access and the game isn't finalized, but the more voices they hear earlier, the better the chance they will support higher resolutions.
> 
> I know it's asking a lot to sign up on a separate forum just for this, but if any of you would, I'd appreciate it. I know how vocal you guys are so I'm hoping some of you do.


That was BS, i beat that game at 1440p and now they chop it off? But why? Shouldn't it be resolution-agnostis? FFS, that game runs on Cryengine, there's no excuse not to support ANY resolution.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Could any of you 1440p guys who are interested (or not, still works) in the upcoming PC port of State of Decay add your voice of concern to this thread on their forums please: http://forums.undeadlabs.com/showthread.php?35861-No-2560x1440-3840x2160-21-9-or-multimonitor-in-latest-patch-extremely-concerning
> 
> They chopped 2160p support and now it maxes at *1920x1080/1200*. I realize it is still in Steam Early Access and the game isn't finalized, but the more voices they hear earlier, the better the chance they will support higher resolutions.
> 
> I know it's asking a lot to sign up on a separate forum just for this, but if any of you would, I'd appreciate it. I know how vocal you guys are so I'm hoping some of you do.


Can't you just edit the games files to support a higher resolution that's what I've done a couple of times.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I sold 1 of my 7950s, no maxing out top games at 1600p anytime soon. But I'm not playing games for now anyways.


----------



## Grinsekatze

May I join the club?


----------



## thfallen

Asus laptop. don't know if anyone has done this. thought i would post it.


----------



## iARDAs

Playing civilization 5 onm a 1440p rocks


----------



## muppet847

i am looking to buy a q-nix 1440p monitor, but idk if i should wait until g-sync launches, do u think the Korean monitors will integrate g-sync when it drops? if not would it be possible to buy the nvidia daughter-board and install it myself? i read somewhere that Nvidia will be releasing the daughter-boards to buy as a stand alone, but how hard would it be to integrate one into the the monitor? especially if i was gonna give overclocking the monitor a go, to see if i can get 120Hz, or at least 96Hz.... on another note, if i get a second 2gb gtx 670 would that be enough to utilize the OC'd (96Hz or 120Hz) monitor at 1440p?


----------



## xentrox

Looking to move on to 1440p ever since I upgraded to a VG248QE, I love the fluidity that 120hz provides, but I am also a graphics designer, and can very much appreciate the resolution bump and the IPS for accurate color representation.

With all the talks regarding G-SYNC, I am currently looking at the Overlord Tempest *X270 OC* and the *PB278Q* as my base. Also looking at the *VP2770* since many seem to suggest that it has superior input response rate and that's something I care very much about.

Would certainly appreciate some recommendation as to which path I should take. My budget for this monitor upgrade currently rests at $650, I can go higher if I'm really getting something for that premium.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Looking to move on to 1440p ever since I upgraded to a VG248QE, I love the fluidity that 120hz provides, but I am also a graphics designer, and can very much appreciate the resolution bump and the IPS for accurate color representation.
> 
> With all the talks regarding G-SYNC, I am currently looking at the Overlord Tempest *X270 OC* and the *PB278Q* as my base. Also looking at the *VP2770* since many seem to suggest that it has superior input response rate and that's something I care very much about.
> 
> Would certainly appreciate some recommendation as to which path I should take. My budget for this monitor upgrade currently rests at $650, I can go higher if I'm really getting something for that premium.


You might also look at the LG 27EA83R-D on sale at Newegg right now for $549. Just use code EMCWXVS66


----------



## Modus

So is this thing something you install inside your PC or is a separate unit between the monitor and video card?


----------



## Sunreeper

You're probably going to need to install it in your monitor and then you're going to need an Nvidia compatible GPU as well


----------



## marc0053

Just a head's up that the new Nvidia WHQL drivers 331.65 doesn't work on my overlord tempest monitor 1440p @ 120hz.
Kept getting a flashing black screen after posting.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Just a head's up that the new Nvidia WHQL drivers 331.65 doesn't work on my overlord tempest monitor 1440p @ 120hz.Kept getting a flashing black screen after posting.


It's only bc is @120hz? I've got an overlord too, was gonna download new driver when I got home today.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You might also look at the LG 27EA83R-D on sale at Newegg right now for $549. Just use code EMCWXVS66


Looks to be a standard 1440p. I'm looking for a 120hz solution.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Looks to be a standard 1440p. I'm looking for a 120hz solution.


Oh, I don't think the PB278Q or the VP2770 can reach 120hz either.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I need some advice off topic. I have the ax860 corsair psu. And was wandering if i can use a longer power cord with it like say 3m to 5m cable. Cause my sockets are quite far away in the room. Am in the uk if someone can give me a link which one to buy or if i cant that would be great thanks


----------



## mybeat

Hey,
Are there any games that can't be maxed out on 1440p with 780s in SLI with acceptable frame rate (nothing below 60)?

Thinking of going 1440, might as well get another 780 but it would be a deal breaker if I couldn't max out everything (AA can be skipped I guess) or if it would drop below 60.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Just a head's up that the new Nvidia WHQL drivers 331.65 doesn't work on my overlord tempest monitor 1440p @ 120hz.
> Kept getting a flashing black screen after posting.


Not sure if you still need it on the nvidia side but did you upgrade the the thing that hypermatrix made to increase the dvi buffer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Just a head's up that the new Nvidia WHQL drivers 331.65 doesn't work on my overlord tempest monitor 1440p @ 120hz.Kept getting a flashing black screen after posting.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only bc is @120hz? I've got an overlord too, was gonna download new driver when I got home today.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it's only because he's trying to get 120hz to work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You might also look at the LG 27EA83R-D on sale at Newegg right now for $549. Just use code EMCWXVS66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be a standard 1440p. I'm looking for a 120hz solution.
Click to expand...

Then your only options are:
Korean IPS with overlord PCB
Overlord x270oc
Qnix/x-star 2710
Yamakasi Catleap 2b monitor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Looks to be a standard 1440p. I'm looking for a 120hz solution.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't think the PB278Q or the VP2770 can reach 120hz either.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybeat*
> 
> Hey,
> Are there any games that can't be maxed out on 1440p with 780s in SLI with acceptable frame rate (nothing below 60)?
> 
> Thinking of going 1440, might as well get another 780 but it would be a deal breaker if I couldn't max out everything (AA can be skipped I guess) or if it would drop below 60.


Crysis 3 will probably dip below 60 fps in some scenes also something like star citizen but that's not out yet


----------



## vltor

Does anyone agree that using a 1440p monitor in FPS games are a disadvantage?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vltor*
> 
> Does anyone agree that using a 1440p monitor in FPS games are a disadvantage?


what? never!

just having that little more detail to see an enemy sniper in the distance is still something 1440p and higher resolution monitors can do, this is obvious, more pixels per allocated screen space.


----------



## Spartan F8

The only way 1440p could be a disadvantage in games is if your system could not maintain the framerate. That or if you sacrifice refresh to get a 1440p resolution, like giving up 120hz > 60hz for the higher resolution. But even with that can be debatable from game to game since some games may benefit more from the screen real estate. First person shooters would likely be better off with a higher refresh rather than resolution, but then there is always overclockable korean panels.


----------



## lapino

My Dell u2713H just got delivered, coming from a Dell u2410. Resolution difference is amazing, but also the clarity. Loving this screen quite a bit. Only downside is my gtx670 seems unable to maintain a 60+fps in BF4 at 2560*1440. Looks like a new card will be needed :/


----------



## Anoxy

So maybe a silly question incoming:

I've read about downsampling monitor resolution to achieve better quality visuals in games. What would happen if I downsampled a 1920x1080 27" monitor like the Dell S2740L to 2560x1440?


----------



## Sunreeper

I'm not sure I don't really have knowledge on the subject but my guess would be that the texture and the game would look better. You could do the same with a 1440p monitor and downsample from a bigger resolution


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So maybe a silly question incoming:
> 
> I've read about downsampling monitor resolution to achieve better quality visuals in games. What would happen if I downsampled a 1920x1080 27" monitor like the Dell S2740L to 2560x1440?


This thread has a ton of before an after pics: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325

It is not quite the same as having a 1440p monitor but it is lose especially if you have the hardware to push mutiple forms of AA on top of the downsample. Honestly with SMAA + downsampling + some other forms of downsampling it is hard pressed to find the difference in quality from a real 1440p screen(i have tested this directly side by side). The problem is having the hardware to do this much aliasing and sharpening.

Now you could turn right around and do the same thing to a 1440p monitor and get even better results. I have a 1440p monitor that i downsample to 4K and it blows anything i have seen away so far. You could also push a 1080p monitor to 4K but it would be the same as comparing 1080p to 1440p then as your variables became equal again.

So my word on it is if you have excessive hardware for the screen resolution and refresh rate you have then(in a sense) overclock the resolution and start turning on AA features. Turn on enough stuff and you can make your 1080p(or lower) screen look better than it should(creeping up on true 1440p quality). On the other hand if you got the cash i would use it on a better screen.

There is also refresh to consider. Downsampling usually will lock you to 60hz and under(at least i have not seen any reports of a 120hz screen with a small downsample still running at 96hz or something). So this depends on the game genre you are in. If you play FPS and have a 120hz screen i would say downsampling is a no go. But if you like RPG then sure. Also if your locked at 60hz anyway(which the monitor you linked is) then i would say why not if you have the horsepower to keep at 60hz/FPS.

So bottom line if you have crazy hardware and use downsampling mixed with other AA than that screen could look very close if not comparable in quality to a true 1440p monitor(but i would not sacrifice FPS to get detail especially if your playing FPS games). And the higher the native resolution is always going to equal more detail even with downsampling included(all things equal).

EDIT: We should get a good downsampling thread going where people can post pics of 1440p > 2160p VS 1080p > 2160p and stuff. It i a good topic and is the only other overclocking monitor component other than refresh overclocking.


----------



## Anoxy

Interesting. I'd like to try that, considering those 1080p 27" monitors go for like half the price of 1440p monitors.

I wish I could downsample to 4K, but my Dell U2713HM won't allow it









Although, being locked at 60 Hz doesn't sound too appealing.


----------



## reds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I play BF3 & Painkiller on PC. This is from my Samsung S27A850D:
> 
> Faster Setting
> 
> 
> 
> I find that there is an obvious difference between a low signal delay+pixel response time 60hz monitor vs. a 1 frame delay monitor but it isn't huge unlike the difference between a 120hz TN and 1 frame delay monitor. I usually do very well regardless of which monitor I am using... as long as I tweak the aiming sensitivity.
> 
> Unless you try a 1440p monitor you won't know. Get one from a retailer with a hassle free return+exchange policy (Amazon), then you won't have to worry.
> 
> There is also the Viewsonic VP2770
> 
> Ultra Setting
> 
> 
> 
> The Ultra Setting overshoots but the Advanced setting does not and provides essentially identical performance.
> 
> Overshoot is just as important as pixel response times, often monitors with such low pixel response times will have obvious overshoot issues (Dell S series & U2713H=overshoot nightmares). Always consult both graphs and read the text!


I've searched reviews and this thread quite a bit for posts on latency.
And it seems one has to live with a 2 frame delay when using the U2713HM.

As far as I understand, the latency measurements are done versus a traditional CRT monitor.
As there are no 1440p CRTs out there all reviews I've read have tested the U2713HM with a
non-native resolution.
My question is:
"Is the input latency lower when playing on the Dell's native resolution?"
"Or does it make a difference whether you are doing the interpolation on the GPU?"

I'd be happy to get some useful answers about your U2713HM gaming experience,
as I am planning to get 2 of these babies


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reds*
> 
> I've searched reviews and this thread quite a bit for posts on latency.
> And it seems one has to live with a 2 frame delay when using the U2713HM.
> 
> As far as I understand, the latency measurements are done versus a traditional CRT monitor.
> As there are no 1440p CRTs out there all reviews I've read have tested the U2713HM with a
> non-native resolution.
> My question is:
> "Is the input latency lower when playing on the Dell's native resolution?"
> "Or does it make a difference whether you are doing the interpolation on the GPU?"
> 
> I'd be happy to get some useful answers about your U2713HM gaming experience,
> as I am planning to get 2 of these babies


Here's what I see when I play FPS shooters on my U2713HM. It's video recorded and not done by FRAPS so you see everything as I see it. Also FRAPS is running in corner to show FPS. No Vsync on either. I'm averaging 55-65 FPS. Some low dips and some high frames. See for yourself and you be the judge.






PS the U2713HM and PB278Q are within 0.01ms input lag of each other so what you see here applies to PB278Q as 0.01ms isn't even visible by eye. Don't know what monitor other players were using but even if they had 120 Hz monitors I saw them just as quickly.

BF4 Ultra settings default - what ever comes with Ultra settings ON is what's being used.


----------



## reds

Thanks for the video.

It seems internet lag is a much higher concern for online gaming than display latency.
Now I just hope Dell offers a special sale on the U2713HM soon, so I can haz two.

-reds


----------



## Raxus

Add me please.

HP ZR2740w

Not sure why its posting upside down, but i guess it still works lol


----------



## Sunreeper

This club isn't having as much activity as it used to


----------



## skillzdude

Yay! Thanks for leading me here, Arizonian's signature!

Dell U2713HM, MSI GTX 670 POWER EDITION OC (@1359/3499)


----------



## mabec

Dell u2713HM, GTX 780
(Sorry for darkness)


----------



## Trippen Out

Would these work for now ?


----------



## Marafice Eye

I was all set to join you guys, I ordered a Crossover Black Tune 2735 last week, showed up today, and yeah... this is what I got... frickin UPS man.


----------



## brandon6199

Count me in!









The difference between 1080p and 1440p is astounding! I'm really loving this ASUS PB278Q display











(Running on two EVGA GTX 780 Ti's in SLI)


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I was all set to join you guys, I ordered a Crossover Black Tune 2735 last week, showed up today, and yeah... this is what I got... frickin UPS man.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That sucks.

Hopefully there are no issues getting a refund/money back from UPS.


----------



## Xaero252

So I need opinions...

I have effectively two options:

1.) Sell my two Dell U2410h monitors, and my Yamakasi Catleap, which has a motherboard issue (1/3 power cycles results in colored lines instead of a picture, or a black picture; red on images is periodically accompanies with flickering black lines). And purchase a new monitor (Hoping to get an Ultra-wide 29" or another, more reliable 27" and a pair or 23" monitors, all IPS.) This option also requires me finding all of the original parts to my Catleap and putting it back together (its been stripped and placed on a monitor arm.)

2.) Buy an OverlordComputer motherboard for my Catleap, and hope it fixes the above issues - as well as bringing 120hz to the table (my non-OC board hits 67hz, but I've backed that off as the board already has issues...)

Opinions?


----------



## flv1333

Well I just received my Qnix from Ebay about 3 weeks back. I went from a 120Hz Benq to 1440p. Not missing the 120hz at all. The bonus to the monitor is that I allows to OC the refresh to 110hz, so basically it gives the best of both worlds. Hopefully I won't be lazy tonight and clean up my desk for some Pictures









In Any case I am very pleased with the Monitor and the pixels... lots and lots of high res pixels!


----------



## Loyrl

I would go with the overlord option to see if that would resolve your issue if you have a spare monitor to use in the mean time.

I wasn't able to get my catleap to downsample, if anyone has any luck, mind posting your settings? I'm on Nvidia sli 780s


----------



## Sunreeper

I wouldn't really go with the overlord option the PCB is so expensive at that point I'd just consider saving up a bit more and springing for a qnix especially when it could potentially not fix your issue.


----------



## davidelite10

My Qnix QX 2710 cam in yesterday, can't believe how beautiful and breathing 1440p is, especially with BF4 all maxed out on my gtx 780s.
Will post a picture when I get home from work, I also OCed it to 96hz for now , might push more later.


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey guys,

I need some opinion as to which 1440 monitor i should go for... after using my mates catleap 2b for 2 days... 1080 @ 23" is crap >_>

So i'm looking to join the 1440 family... but i need your help, currently i'm tossing up between the Dell U2713H/HM and the LG 27EA83

I want the latter because apparently it has no input lag etc... but as you can see in my sig rig, i use a ips237 from LG and that thing is limited to lacks in the OC department hard and am afraid the 27ea83 will be the same.

I am interested in the Dell U2713H/HM but is quite unsure which i should choose. I like this one cause i have read you can OC it to about 80hz... I personally can't see the difference between 75fps and 120fps so anything up to 80hz will be fine hence i didn't go with a catleap or overlord. Also i heard that there seems to be some issues with teh Dell monitors...

I haven't done as much research on the LG because i just couldn't find anything lol.

Any info on which is better or how high your refresh rate has been OC'd to will be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Sunreeper

I don't know much about the two monitors but here's general information I can share with you

1) there is no monitor that doesn't not have input lag it's something all monitors have
2) both won't be great overclockers people may have had some success but they may be skipping frames and the people never tested it
3) you'll be able to tell the difference between 75 and 120hz trust me once you get used it it is night and day. I thought there wasn't much difference at first but now I definitely notice it to the point where I feel I can't play multiplayer games like bf3 without it

Hope I helped!


----------



## ProjectZero

1) Thats what i thought, but according to the test done by hardware.info, the input lag for a few was listed as 0... i was only going off what that said. Anyone know what the input lag is for the 27ea83r?

2) I oc'd my ips237 to 75hz and if there was an frame skips i couldn't tell so i think its good to judge your max fps based on that until g-sync comes (if it is not a flop)

3) I do believe this is dependent on the person, i couldn't tell the difference between 30 fps and 60fps before i started using my PC more. Whilst i might be able to get used to 120hz later, that may be later down the track when 120hz IPS branded monitors exist with more then 1 year warranty.

At the moment, i'd still only aim for these two monitors (u2713H/HM and 27ea83r) simply cause they have 3 year warranty and should hopefully come with no faulty pixels.

*EDIT*
Might also consider the HP or the viewsonic cause apparently they're better...


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> 1) Thats what i thought, but according to the test done by hardware.info, the input lag for a few was listed as 0... i was only going off what that said. Anyone know what the input lag is for the 27ea83r?
> 
> 2) I oc'd my ips237 to 75hz and if there was an frame skips i couldn't tell so i think its good to judge your max fps based on that until g-sync comes (if it is not a flop)
> 
> 3) I do believe this is dependent on the person, i couldn't tell the difference between 30 fps and 60fps before i started using my PC more. Whilst i might be able to get used to 120hz later, that may be later down the track when 120hz IPS branded monitors exist with more then 1 year warranty.
> 
> At the moment, i'd still only aim for these two monitors (u2713H/HM and 27ea83r) simply cause they have 3 year warranty and should hopefully come with no faulty pixels.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Might also consider the HP or the viewsonic cause apparently they're better...


Well, between U2713H/HM, HM is better for what you need, based on my understanding as it sounds like hertz/gaming quality is important for you. H has quite bad ghosting and overdrive. I love my HM for gaming. I have no experience with LG, sorry.

As for overclocking, I'm sure Arizonian can relate to it - he used to run 90hz for gaming but it did do frame skips around 80hz.

By the way, as far as my knowledge extends, NO monitor has ZERO input lag except for CRT monitors. Any IPS monitor will have input lag.


----------



## lapino

I read quite a bit about how bad the H is for gaming, but having bought one I honeslty cant say i have any problem gaming on that magnificent screen.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> 1) Thats what i thought, but according to the test done by hardware.info, the input lag for a few was listed as 0... i was only going off what that said. Anyone know what the input lag is for the 27ea83r?
> 
> 2) I oc'd my ips237 to 75hz and if there was an frame skips i couldn't tell so i think its good to judge your max fps based on that until g-sync comes (if it is not a flop)
> 
> 3) I do believe this is dependent on the person, i couldn't tell the difference between 30 fps and 60fps before i started using my PC more. Whilst i might be able to get used to 120hz later, that may be later down the track when 120hz IPS branded monitors exist with more then 1 year warranty.
> 
> At the moment, i'd still only aim for these two monitors (u2713H/HM and 27ea83r) simply cause they have 3 year warranty and should hopefully come with no faulty pixels.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Might also consider the HP or the viewsonic cause apparently they're better...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, between U2713H/HM, HM is better for what you need, based on my understanding as it sounds like hertz/gaming quality is important for you. H has quite bad ghosting and overdrive. I love my HM for gaming. I have no experience with LG, sorry.
> 
> As for overclocking, I'm sure Arizonian can relate to it - he used to run 90hz for gaming but it did do frame skips around 80hz.
> 
> By the way, as far as my knowledge extends, NO monitor has ZERO input lag except for CRT monitors. Any IPS monitor will have input lag.
Click to expand...

If I remember correctly even CRT monitors have input lag like you said all monitors will have input lag


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> I read quite a bit about how bad the H is for gaming, but having bought one I honeslty cant say i have any problem gaming on that magnificent screen.


Yeah thats why i was hoping to get peoples opinion on it, TBH, U2713H and U2713HM is only different by about one hundred or so. As i do amateur photography (my photos aren't as nice as what others can do, but im still learning), i wouldn't mind having a monitor with the best colour calibration. Having said that i know my cards can not do 10-bit colours due to the fact that they are not the quadro or the amd equivalent cards.

I'm really thinking of the Dells atm actually, found it to be cheaper then the LGs and has better warranty i think (3 years in total). Any more input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## lapino

Well, I too got the H because I do quite a bit of photo work (Lightroom/Photoshop). Plus the dealer where I bought it from told me he almost never gets a return for the H, but he had some issues with the HM. This is from a dealer I trust very well, he would never give advice just to sell something more expensive (in fact, he proposed the HP as a good alternative to the HM and a cheaper one too). I love the Dell. Great quality, amazing colour accuracy and from what I can tell good enough for gaming. I never had a 'true' gaming monitor so maybe I'm just not seeing what I miss but if I don't know, I don't care


----------



## ProjectZero

Hahaha, yeah... some reviews did recommend the HP zr2740w because it was better with response time, input lag etc. Compared to the Dell though, it is really expensive in Aus. I honestly never had a "gaming" monitor and don't really intend to get one... usually gimicky if you ask me. I have never noticed any input lag or frame skips when using my current LG or my previous Sammy.

Only thing i really want to know is, since my GPUs cant truly do 10-bit, is there going to be any major difference in the colour fidelity between the IPS monitors i was looking at.

U2713H
U2713HM
27EA83R
ZR2740W

I know you can also do a calibration using a spyder or something along those lines but i was thinking of factory settings. I would go out and check it out myself but in Aus there are any stores that i know of that has high end monitors on display.


----------



## Arizonian

Thanks for updating my GPU Jassilamba and all your work keeping it straight for us.


----------



## brandon6199

Hmmm... has the list been updated recently? I'm still not on the front page


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Hmmm... has the list been updated recently? I'm still not on the front page


I was never added either.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> My Qnix QX 2710 cam in yesterday, can't believe how beautiful and breathing 1440p is, especially with BF4 all maxed out on my gtx 780s.
> Will post a picture when I get home from work, I also OCed it to 96hz for now , might push more later.


Well, go on...


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Well, go on...


Sorry been to tired coming home from work to do anything but game honestly, especially since I'm really sick and it's destroying my energy right now.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Sorry been to tired coming home from work to do anything but game honestly, especially since I'm really sick and it's destroying my energy right now.


Oh I know that feeling holmes. I need to break down my loop and clean it... But I'm just using the mitx setup instead...


----------



## davidelite10

wooohooo


----------



## FEAR.

Forever awesome!











Dell U2713HM 2560x1440
Gigabyte 6870


----------



## Terreos

I'm happy to see so many still buying this monitor. I'd figure everyone would be running with the korean monitors.


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I'm happy to see so many still buying this monitor. I'd figure everyone would be running with the korean monitors.


Korean monitors are a great purchase especially if you're in the US.

But for some of us on the other side of the World, buying something from Korea means paying customs and taxes (let's say +30%), plus courier service and import administrative fees, which makes it a much less attractive purchase.

Not to mention that if your monitor is DoA, you then have to export it back to Korea (administrative fees, even if seller pays for shipping), and then have additional fees again when you import the replacement.


----------



## surfbumb

Any good deals on 1440p monitors? I can get the pb278q for $543 after everything from overstock....want a name-brand monitor too.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> Korean monitors are a great purchase especially if you're in the US.
> 
> But for some of us on the other side of the World, buying something from Korea means paying customs and taxes (let's say +30%), plus courier service and import administrative fees, which makes it a much less attractive purchase.
> 
> Not to mention that if your monitor is DoA, you then have to export it back to Korea (administrative fees, even if seller pays for shipping), and then have additional fees again when you import the replacement.


I'd figure unless you lived in korea sending it back even from the US would be costly? Plus I've never been one to try and gamble on getting a good monitor by luck. $300+ is too much for me to make a leap of faith.

Dell won me over with their no dead pixel warranty. Plus it's good for a few years and not just 30 days. If it's one thing I can't stand it's dead pixels. Plus it's got a nice stand.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I'm happy to see so many still buying this monitor. I'd figure everyone would be running with the korean monitors.


The U2713HM has an awesome stand, I even got free shipping and you can't compare Dell's 3 year next day replacement warranty. Plus I got 30% off, which in total was still double the value of a Korean monitor but I find that if you spend a little more now you will save in the long run and I'm far happier with a Dell rather than some cheap unknown brand.


----------



## lurker2501

RE6


----------



## Jetlitheone

Sorry about the blur, damn iphone lol didnt wanna bust out my SLR.

Running a GTX 770

Dell Ultrasharp U2711


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Qnix 27" 1440p overclocked to 96hz (had it up to 110hz but compromised for better color).

Running Sapphire 290 gpu @ 1200/ 1600 oc

No issue, absolutely love this and wish I made the switch years ago! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Marc79

Yes 1440/1600p is nice, imagine 4k....


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I ran 4k (technically) when I had eyefinity in portrait using 3840x2160. It blew me away but I absolutely could not get used to the bezels







For a clean single monitor with great color reproduction I am totally satisfied until the Korean 4k monitors show up


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I ran 4k (technically) when I had eyefinity in portrait using 3840x2160. It blew me away but I absolutely could not get used to the bezels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a clean single monitor with great color reproduction I am totally satisfied until the Korean 4k monitors show up


MrWhite, does higher rez (higher than 1080) require faster cpu or GPU power takes over?

I've tested going from 1440X900 to 1920X1080 and the cpu (i7 SB 4.5) was less stressed in BF at least.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Honestly from what I've seen not directly, BUT it puts a ton more stress on the gpu which therefor taxes the cpu









I saw this first hand going from my 7970 setup to 290 seeing my 8350 choke out. Put my 2600k back in and finally got 100% gpu usage again in all games which lead to much higher frame rate. In 1440p it really taxes the gpu and I have decided to upgrade yet again to x79.

So overall I'd say yes, but it's more indirectly. If that makes any sense


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Honestly from what I've seen not directly, BUT it puts a ton more stress on the gpu which therefor taxes the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this first hand going from my 7970 setup to 290 seeing my 8350 choke out. Put my 2600k back in and finally got 100% gpu usage again in all games which lead to much higher frame rate. In 1440p it really taxes the gpu and I have decided to upgrade yet again to x79.
> 
> So overall I'd say yes, but it's more indirectly. If that makes any sense


thanks. that's what i thought. gpu working harder at some point will require a faster cpu to support it. maybe you can do more tests like lowering your cpu oc, then back? no big deal if you don't have time.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

On the 8350 I actually did a few tests like that. I did 4.0ghz, 4.5ghz, and 4.9ghz and also tested my ram and even did two different ways of overclocking the cpu... one using all FSB and the other using nothing but multiplier. My best results were with 4.9ghz and using the FSB to overclock. BF4 was my main culprit since it's the most cpu intensive anyways and there is a noticeable difference in performance.

Once I finally switched back over to my 2600k @ 4.2ghz it trumped my 8350 @ 4.9ghz. I get consistent 100% gpu usage even at 1440p.

But that's as far as I've gone with it, however it clearly shows me that to push these newer gpu's, especially at higher resolution, we will need some good CPU grunt!


----------



## ryoohki360

Bought a new Qnix 27 inch too! 2 weeks ago.. amazing monitor. I'am used to by expensive stuff from oversea so i bought it from a reputable ebay seller and i'am set!

Now i need a new GPU







for all the graphical goodies t!!!!


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryoohki360*
> 
> Bought a new Qnix 27 inch too! 2 weeks ago.. amazing monitor. I'am used to by expensive stuff from oversea so i bought it from a reputable ebay seller and i'am set!
> 
> Now i need a new GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for all the graphical goodies t!!!!


Man this is a bad time to buy a gpu. The miners have got everyone to Jack up their prices astronomically ?

Try to wait it out another few weeks let's see if it settles.


----------



## Marafice Eye

So after waiting for the whole UPS debacle. Green Sum shipped me my new Crossover Black Tune 2735AMG on the 7th, and it showed up tonight! (overnight shipped ftw! Must have cost them a small fortune).

They shipped it through DHL this time, and happy to report, no damage!. Unfortunately my 780 died on Thursday and has to be RMA'd so I can't actually USE the monitor yet, but I did hook it up to my media PC to make sure it worked. It's gorgeous! I also couldn't find any dead pixels, nor backlight bleeding. I've got it up on the wall now, just waiting for my card to be replaced.


----------



## Gilly225

Qnix Evolution II 1440p at 112 Hz
GTX 770 With AXC Cooling

1440p.png 9385k .png file


----------



## davidelite10

Just an update all, I now have a i7 4770k @ 4.5ghz(will go higher soon) and it BLOWS my FX 8320 at 4.6ghz out of the water significantly.
89+% usage on my gtx 780s on bf4, at 1440p 4xmsaa 109fps average, 96fps low. Funny my refresh rate is 96hz







, no msaa average 132fps and a low of 106 on most maps.
Also I upgraded from 8gb 1600mhz ram to 32gb 2400mhz ram.

This Qnix QX 2710 is so damn beautiful.


----------



## Gilly225

4.5 Without Delid? What are your temps?


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilly225*
> 
> 4.5 Without Delid? What are your temps?


Highest a single core got was 82c after 24hr prime 95 test.
Currently using a Corsair H110 with Bitfenix Spectr Pros, I've always gotten really lucky 'golden' bin chips except for my Phenom II 960 that only got to 4.2ghz.


----------



## Gilly225

I'm jealous I had to delid to get anywhere near those temps


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilly225*
> 
> I'm jealous I had to delid to get anywhere near those temps


Seriously? Granted it's a brand new chip, I can hit 1.387v with it hitting 102c on a 12hour prime 95 test still at 4.5ghz, was doing stress/heat extremes. I could possible hit 4.7/8 on 1.35v and try staying around the 95c mark(hopefully).


----------



## Gilly225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Seriously? Granted it's a brand new chip, I can hit 1.387v with it hitting 102c on a 12hour prime 95 test still at 4.5ghz, was doing stress/heat extremes. I could possible hit 4.7/8 on 1.35v and try staying around the 95c mark(hopefully).


Up to you but if I had that chip I would delid it and see how far I could push it...Im at 4.8 Maxing out at 66C at 1.27 volts


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilly225*
> 
> Up to you but if I had that chip I would delid it and see how far I could push it...Im at 4.8 Maxing out at 66C at 1.27 volts


what's your cooling setup?
1.27v? It's stable on that?
I'd go for 5.5ghz since the threshhold to stay below is 95c.

If I delid I'd try hitting 5.5ghz+ stable at 1.4v depending on temps.


----------



## Gilly225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> what's your cooling setup?
> 1.27v? It's stable on that?
> I'd go for 5.5ghz since the threshhold to stay below is 95c.
> 
> If I delid I'd try hitting 5.5ghz+ stable at 1.4v depending on temps.


Have CLU Under IHS with H100i Stock Thermal Paste on Top...Before I was hitting 95C on Load at 4.2


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Just an update all, I now have a i7 4770k @ 4.5ghz(will go higher soon) and it BLOWS my FX 8320 at 4.6ghz out of the water significantly.
> 89+% usage on my gtx 780s on bf4, at 1440p 4xmsaa 109fps average, 96fps low. Funny my refresh rate is 96hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no msaa average 132fps and a low of 106 on most maps.
> Also I upgraded from 8gb 1600mhz ram to 32gb 2400mhz ram.
> 
> This Qnix QX 2710 is so damn beautiful.


I've been trying to tell people that with these new high end gpu's the FX 8320/8350 can not cut it!!!







I'm happy for you sir, 1440p at high refresh with proper high fps = WIN!


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilly225*
> 
> Have CLU Under IHS with H100i Stock Thermal Paste on Top...Before I was hitting 95C on Load at 4.2


What exactly is CLU?


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I've been trying to tell people that with these new high end gpu's the FX 8320/8350 can not cut it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy for you sir, 1440p at high refresh with proper high fps = WIN!


I can hit 110hz but I like 96hz for movies/anime/tv shows and it's great for games, I can enable vsyc with no problem if I turn off MSAA, even with MSAA x4 my lowest was 84fps with the tower collapses on some maps.


----------



## Gilly225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> What exactly is CLU?


Corroboratory Liquid Ultra...It's known as the best paste to go under the IHS after Delid...Known to Drop temps 30C. The temperatures run hot under Haswell due to the adhesive under the IHS so the Tim can't be contacted.


----------



## Gilly225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilly225*
> 
> Corroboratory Liquid Ultra...It's known as the best paste to go under the IHS after Delid...Known to Drop temps 30C. The temperatures run hot under Haswell due to the adhesive under the IHS so the Tim can't be contacted.


Coollaboratory...sorry auto correct

http://www.coollaboratory.com/en/produkte/liquid-ultra/


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilly225*
> 
> Corroboratory Liquid Ultra...It's known as the best paste to go under the IHS after Delid...Known to Drop temps 30C. The temperatures run hot under Haswell due to the adhesive under the IHS so the Tim can't be contacted.


How much is it?
I'm used to MX4 and silver 5 lmao.
If I decide to delid(I've never done that before but always knew about it since they made chips with seperate sections) I'm going to do a TONNE of research before doing so, I've watched videos of it but was always reluctent to attempt.


----------



## jim2point0

Soon.....

Just ordered


----------



## Gilly225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> How much is it?
> I'm used to MX4 and silver 5 lmao.
> If I decide to delid(I've never done that before but always knew about it since they made chips with seperate sections) I'm going to do a TONNE of research before doing so, I've watched videos of it but was always reluctent to attempt.


$12 on Amazon


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilly225*
> 
> $12 on Amazon


That's it? It's cheaper than MX4 in some places.
I'll definitely look into it, maybe at the end of the month I'll attempt, I'm just worried about damaging the chip


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> That's it? It's cheaper than MX4 in some places.
> I'll definitely look into it, maybe at the end of the month I'll attempt, I'm just worried about damaging the chip


Let us know how it goes... I'm reluctant to do it myself


----------



## Gilly225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> That's it? It's cheaper than MX4 in some places.
> I'll definitely look into it, maybe at the end of the month I'll attempt, I'm just worried about damaging the chip


I used a $20 vice from Home Depot, had someone else put theyre hand behind it, held a piece of wood up to it, hit it with a hammer, 3 wacks and it was off.


----------



## RatPatrol01

aaaaaand reposting as I was informed my previous verification image was a bit racey for OCN.

Anyways, Monoprice IPS-ZERO-G at 2560x1440, running off an MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr


----------



## Arizonian

A 60 Hz 2560 X 1440p monitor with maxed game settings AA or HBAO ON using a single GTX 780Ti ACX SC.

I used FRAPS to monitor Average FPS with a very good amount of playing campaigns to get the most accurate reading I could.

*Specs*

i7 3770K 2 4.5 Ghz - Over clocked 780Ti ACX 1106 Core / 1900 Memory which translates to *1241 Mhz Boost / 3802 Mhz Memory*

*Max Temp* - *71C* *Fan Speed* - *100%* *Default Voltage* - *1.212* *Power* *112%* *Temp Target* *95%* *GPU Usage* *99%*

*Crysis 2 / Default Ultra Settings* *AVG* *113.43 FPS*

*Crysis 3 / 1 x SMAA - Very High Settings* *AVG* *74.76 FPS*

*BF3 / 4 x MSAA - 16x AA - HBAO - Ultra Settings* *AVG* *96.08 FPS*

*BF4 / 4x MSAA - HBAO - Ultra Settings* *AVG* *77.33 FPS*

_Crysis 3 I didn't max SMAA as it brings even dual or SLI/Crossfire GPU's to their knees but was still gorgeous._


----------



## Pandora's Box

Arizonian, come join the SLI club and drool over your screen when you can crank the resolution scale setting in BF4.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I would so buy a second 770 at this point if it fit my form factor


----------



## Jetlitheone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I would so buy a second 770 at this point if it fit my form factor


Buying one tomorrow


----------



## jameschisholm

Is a Dell 2713HM worth buying, if everything is heading 4K soon?


----------



## RatPatrol01

I don't think everything is headed to 4k soon. The price is still exorbitantly expensive. Hell 1440p and 1600p is just now getting to a point where it's slowly transitioning from early adopters only to more widespread use.


----------



## jameschisholm

Yes but what with TV's and things heading that way and there have been some cheaper announced 4K monitors, would I be wasting my money on a 1440p monitor now? Is the jump from 1080p TN CCFL to 1440p IPS LED as significant as 720 to 1080 was?


----------



## RatPatrol01

In my experience, no it's not nearly the magnitude of transitioning from 720p to 1080p, but it is still a very noticeable upgrade. You start to immediately notice more detail in games.


----------



## jameschisholm

I suppose I've got more chance of running all my games @ 1440p maxxed 60fps, than 3840x2160p..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I suppose I've got more chance of running all my games @ 1440p maxxed 60fps, than 3840x2160p..


You may also want to wait for G-sync 2560 x 1440 resolution monitors. They should be out in Q1 or Q2 2014 no confirmation though first we will see 144 Hz 1080p monitors.


----------



## jim2point0

If I can manage to get my stupid Qnix QX2710 to downsample, I'll take a picture and join the club. Otherwise I'm sending it back....


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> If I can manage to get my stupid Qnix QX2710 to downsample, I'll take a picture and join the club. Otherwise I'm sending it back....


I could never get my u2711 to downsample either.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I could never get my u2711 to downsample either.


From a few folks I've talked to, I'd have better luck with a different cable. I can get 4K but it's 55hz, so most games won't see it. I really wanted to hit 5120x2880 (which a few people have had success reaching) but yeah... definitely not going to get that with the stock cable and no tweaks. Going to take some research.

In the meantime... here's my setup:










That's the *QNIX qx2710 Matte* next to a little Dell 23" 1080p monitor. I have another one of those Dells but my desk isn't big enough to fit all 3 monitors


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> From a few folks I've talked to, I'd have better luck with a different cable. I can get 4K but it's 55hz, so most games won't see it. I really wanted to hit 5120x2880 (which a few people have had success reaching) but yeah... definitely not going to get that with the stock cable and no tweaks. Going to take some research.
> 
> In the meantime... here's my setup:
> 
> That's the *QNIX qx2710 Matte* next to a little Dell 23" 1080p monitor. I have another one of those Dells but my desk isn't big enough to fit all 3 monitors


wow i didn't realize some folks were getting 5120x2880 on those babies...hmmm...might be worth a try. either way, getting 4k would be a nice bridge between now and when the price of 4k monitors come down from orbit. with my u2711--i can't get even get 2560x1441.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> wow i didn't realize some folks were getting 5120x2880 on those babies...hmmm...might be worth a try. either way, getting 4k would be a nice bridge between now and when the price of 4k monitors come down from orbit. with my u2711--i can't get even get 2560x1441.


Here are a few examples.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> I welcome any other members interested in this to try it out and share their settings. The higher the refresh @ 4K the better. Any higher downsample than 4K is a bit more of a bragging right but i would still be interested to see it. *My current highest downsample is 5120x2880*@24hz(48hz interlaced).


*Sethos on GAF*
Quote:


> And yes, it's a Qnix QX2710, one of those pesky Korean monitors. It's 60Hz standard but overclocks to 120Hz easy. So a beautiful PLS panel, 1440p and 120Hz. However it's apparently also a downsample beast, *5120x2880 at 90Hz it seems to accept* no problem.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I could never get my u2711 to downsample either.


Same with U2713hm. No dice here. And even if I could get it to downsample at like 30Hz....ew 30Hz


----------



## jim2point0

Success!


----------



## Sunreeper

What are the benefits of downsampling


----------



## jim2point0

In general, *downsampling* is brute-force supersampling. Gives you pixel perfect image quality if you can go high enough. When playing games, I downsample as high as I can go while still maintaining playable FPS.

However, screenshotting is another hobby of mine and I like to take very high resolution screenshots in order to capture games as best I possibly can. Here's one of BF4 captured at ~6000x3000 and downsampled to 2560x1280.

For a lot of games I need to be able to force those resolutions either in-game or as my desktop resolution in order to use windowed mode. So it's pretty slick to have a monitor that can go as high as 5120x2880 (my old maximum was 3840x2160 on a 1080p monitor).


----------



## Sunreeper

Whoa that looks amazing! Can you point me to some guides meant for amd cards?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Whoa that looks amazing! Can you point me to some guides meant for amd cards?


I can't. I don't know all that much about AMD drivers except for the fact that they have pretty poor downsampling support.


----------



## Sunreeper




----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*


A quick google search brought this guide up on Guru3D.

And also this on our very own OCN.net.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Success!


sweetness. looking forward to some 5120x2880 screenies


----------



## ChronoBodi

I'm getting the dell 24inch 3840x2160 monitor, this is pretty much straight Displayport from my SLI titans without issues?

sent by rooted c6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Success!


How smooth are the games at only 30hz?

I imagine it could actually be a fair trade off with how awesome that pixel density is hahaha


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> How smooth are the games at only 30hz?
> 
> I imagine it could actually be a fair trade off with how awesome that pixel density is hahaha


i bet he's using the super high res / 30hz for screenshots only but could be wrong.


----------



## Loyrl

What are the actual settings inside the nvidia control panel on those resolutions? I couldn't get my catleap to downsample anything with a guide I was going through.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> i bet he's using the super high res / 30hz for screenshots only but could be wrong.


Yes. In most games, hitting 30 FPS @ 5120x2880 would be a miracle. Usually it's less than that. This is purely for my screenshotting hobby


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Wow, what settings are you using for 3820x2160 at 55hz? I would love to be able to run that.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Wow, what settings are you using for 3820x2160 at 55hz? I would love to be able to run that.












Credit for that goes to Spartan F8


----------



## nasmith2000

was finally able to downsample my u2711. props to jim and those glorious resos for the inspiration to give it another try. i couldn't touch those resos with the u2711 but was able to hit 3300x1856 at 53hz. it's my first and i will try to improve from here. i could get the vertical pixels down to 1443, but couldn't get the horizontal pixels up passed 3215. so i raised the vertical pixels up to 1460. anyway i'll play around with it, i'm sure i can squeeze out a few more pixels somewhere. anyone with a u27111 and wants to give it a try, my settings are below. *use at your own risk*--i'm a total novice when it comes to downsampling. i only tried out the new reso on cod ghosts and nba 2k14. the next game i play could blow a four foot crater through my floor so be forewarned.

also--i'm using displayport. is dual link better?


----------



## Loyrl

Thank you for your guy's settings. I'll try that if I get time in the next few days.


----------



## nasmith2000

after a little more playing around was able to get 3840x2160 on my u2711. again--use at your own risk (I'm a novice and using my settings could damage your monitor)....


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Very nice!


----------



## Gilly225

For some reason with these settings I'm not seeing a better picture


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilly225*
> 
> For some reason with these settings I'm not seeing a better picture


when testing the windows desktop looked a little off, but in game it was a definite improvement....especially the 3840x2160. it brings my two gtx 680s to their knees though.


----------



## Marafice Eye

I can finally make it official. My 780 replacement came in today and I finally got to hook up my Crossover Black Tune 2735AMG


----------



## shilka

I have heard things about WRC 4 FIA can run in 1440P?

Ayone that knows about that?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> after a little more playing around was able to get 3840x2160 on my u2711. again--use at your own risk (I'm a novice and using my settings could damage your monitor)....


Woah, that actually worked on my U2713HM. I wonder if this is harmful to the monitor...


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Woah, that actually worked on my U2713HM. I wonder if this is harmful to the monitor...


my u2711 does run warmer at this reso. i don't use it much because most games are too choppy. I've been using the settings below--my two 680s can handle most games that have good sli scaling at this reso.


----------



## jim2point0

I want your icons


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I want your icons


will pm a link brother...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Woah, that actually worked on my U2713HM. I wonder if this is harmful to the monitor...


Let me know how it turns out it Anoxy, since you and I are sporting the same monitor I'll let you be the guinea pig.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*


Is that on Win 8.1?

how do we use custom icons in Win 8.1? I know Win 7 had this program called RocketDock (separate program actually) but is this possible natively in Win 8?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is that on Win 8.1?
> 
> how do we use custom icons in Win 8.1? I know Win 7 had this program called RocketDock (separate program actually) but is this possible natively in Win 8?


Yeah it's win 8.1. You can install icon packs but here I just manually changed my desktop icons (right click to properties, then change icon button).


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I will be joining the club in a few days, I have just bought a Hazro HZ27WB







.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Let me know how it turns out it Anoxy, since you and I are sporting the same monitor I'll let you be the guinea pig.


lol I don't even think my watercooled 780s have enough vram. I tried it out in Metro:LL and I didn't notice much visual improvement. And it also causes some games like Crysis 3 to glitch out so that the mouse pointer and actual click action are not aligned. So I click on a menu item and it will click elsewhere on the screen...like it's not detecting the resolution change. I think I'll pass for now.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> lol I don't even think my watercooled 780s have enough vram. I tried it out in Metro:LL and I didn't notice much visual improvement. And it also causes some games like Crysis 3 to glitch out so that the mouse pointer and actual click action are not aligned. So I click on a menu item and it will click elsewhere on the screen...like it's not detecting the resolution change. I think I'll pass for now.


Thanks bud for those results. I'm good without trying it myself. +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I will be joining the club in a few days, I have just bought a Hazro HZ27WB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


First 2560 x 1440?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Yep I've been rocking a Samsung T240 1920x1200 for the last 5 years and it's finally time to go higher, not to mention I got the monitor on eBay for around half RRP because the guy set it to end in the middle of the night. So it worked out cheaper than a korean monitor.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Yep I've been rocking a Samsung T240 1920x1200 for the last 5 years and it's finally time to go higher, not to mention I got the monitor on eBay for around half RRP because the guy set it to end in the middle of the night. So it worked out cheaper than a korean monitor.


Sweet. You'll love the extra real estate on the desktop.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> lol I don't even think my watercooled 780s have enough vram. I tried it out in Metro:LL and I didn't notice much visual improvement. And it also causes some games like Crysis 3 to glitch out so that the mouse pointer and actual click action are not aligned. So I click on a menu item and it will click elsewhere on the screen...like it's not detecting the resolution change. I think I'll pass for now.


i haven't run into any problems yet but have been taking it slow. ive been using the 3840x2160 on f1 2013 and still rocking close to 100fps most the time and it looks great. can't use any increase reso in nba 2k14 as it's more cpu dependent--my gpus only run at 60% with the 4k reso but it's a slide show. haven't tried metro ll since it has ssaa as an option. i'll try crysis 3 and see if i run into the same issue with the mouse. overall i'd say it's a nice option on some games, but on most i either don't notice much difference or it's too choppy for anything other than taking some screen shots.


----------



## Anoxy

Anyone know why this might be happening? It randomly started listing 1920x1440 as my recommended resolution. I think it's because of the secondary monitor but I'm not sure why.


----------



## _REAPER_

Here is a small update on my PC


----------



## ChronoBodi

I just ordered the Dell UP2414Q monitor, what problems and quirks should I expect when it comes to finally setting it up? I'm aware its MST on displayport and I've heard of nvidia cards not POSTing due to this, but those were 3-5 months old complaints.... its fine by now is it?

sent by rooted Sony Xperia Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

My Hazro might be delivered in the morning. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sunreeper

Congrats


----------



## ChronoBodi

Add me as new 4k member, its the dell up2414p

sent by rooted Sony Xperia Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

My Hazro finally showed up 5 minutes before I had to go to work (I hate ParcelFarce







).



No dead or stuck pixels and minimal BLB which is not noticeable by eye.

I'll get a set up pic in the morning.


----------



## Arizonian

^^^Congrats Bitemarks^^^

At least you were home for the package and not just left at your door. I know the feeling of having a new toy to play with and be at work, makes for a long day.

Waiting on pics.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> ^^^Congrats Bitemarks^^^
> 
> At least you were home for the package and not just left at your door.


They aren't allowed to leave parcels in the UK, if you not in the take them back to the depot and redeliver the next day or occasionally they will leave it with a neighbour. Any way the missus was off work and under strict instructions not to go anywhere until it arrived







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I know the feeling of having a new toy to play with and be at work, makes for a long day.
> 
> Waiting on pics.


Tell me about my shift dragged over but I'm home now.


----------



## Anoxy

I'm so out of the loop with consoles these days. Thinking about getting an XB1 to play with my old XBL buddies. Is 2560x1440 supported, or do they just run 1080p upscaled?


----------



## TrevJonez

Xbone and ps4 run at 720p and upscale to 1080p


----------



## Anoxy

What the fruit really? I thought they were "next gen"?


----------



## Sunreeper

Well the ps4 does most of its stuff in native 1080p but no support for 1440p


----------



## mfranco702

add me please


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What the fruit really? I thought they were "next gen"?


Sadly, no. With Xbox One sporting a AMD 7770-like GPU and the PS4 having a 7870 GPU roughly, don't expect them to do 1080p 60fps, or even 1080p 30fps on some games.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Well the ps4 does most of its stuff in native 1080p but no support for 1440p


Well... this makes sense. Consoles are made for televisions. Most living rooms are equipped with 1920x1080 televisions or lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevJonez*
> 
> Xbone and ps4 run at 720p and upscale to 1080p


Ahhh... the smell of blatantly false information...


----------



## tarciziocarbone

Hi!!
I'm from brazil
on monday my new Dell U2713HM arrived!








can i join the club?

thanks! sorry my bad english!








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/idqz.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nighteyes

King me! Asus PB278q with 2 GTX 760s in SLI


----------



## EddWar

I would like to join, Dell U2713HM and Nvidia GTX 580

Sorry for the mess


----------



## Anoxy

Holy cow, just got a U3014 to compare with my U2713HM and I must say, the jump from 27-30" is amazing.

I don't notice any of the complaints that people have warned me about in this thread. Played BF4 for a while, and yeah it's 60Hz, but I'm used to that coming from a U2713hm. The extra screen space makes it feel so much more immersive. Even though it's around twice the price, I might just end up keeping it.


----------



## aaroc

Hello All!
Here is my PC, 3x Samsung S27B970 in 3x1 Eyefinity 7680x1440 doing a benchmarh with F1 2013 (bezel compensation not configured)



powered by 3x R9 290 TriFireX (2 XFX and 1 MSI)


----------



## DarkSamus

I don't think I could have taken a worse picture, but can I get in please with my ASUS PB278Q...


----------



## DarkSamus

Did something just for the fun of it today and set my GPU to downscale Crysis 3 in 4K (3840x2160) resolution to my new ASUS PB278Q...
Was initially disappointed that the refresh had to be dropped to 30hz, but then Crysis 3 can't get past 30FPS with my 2xGTX770 4GB cards anyway...


----------



## Anoxy

Yep, pretty game. The faces are especially done well.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Did something just for the fun of it today and set my GPU to downscale Crysis 3 in 4K (3840x2160) resolution to my new ASUS PB278Q...
> Was initially disappointed that the refresh had to be dropped to 30hz, but then Crysis 3 can't get past 30FPS with my 2xGTX770 4GB cards anyway...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How did you achieve this with the PB278Q? I have the same monitor and can't get past 3200x1800...


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> How did you achieve this with the PB278Q? I have the same monitor and can't get past 3200x1800...


In Nvidia control panel when creating the custom resolution, you dropped the refresh rate to 30Hz?


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> How did you achieve this with the PB278Q? I have the same monitor and can't get past 3200x1800...


Go into the Nvidia Control Panel and choose...
Change Resolution>Customize>Create Custom Resolution

Then just copy these settings and apply...


----------



## jameschisholm

.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> In Nvidia control panel when creating the custom resolution, you dropped the refresh rate to 30Hz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Go into the Nvidia Control Panel and choose...
> Change Resolution>Customize>Create Custom Resolution
> 
> Then just copy these settings and apply...


Custom resolution is what I've been using in the past, however with your exact settings my monitor says 'Out of Range'.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Custom resolution is what I've been using in the past, however with your exact settings my monitor says 'Out of Range'.


what type of cable are you using? try a dual link dvi if you haven't already....


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> what type of cable are you using? try a dual link dvi if you haven't already....


That's what I'm currently using..


----------



## DarkSamus

I'm using Displayport if that helps.


----------



## Tmplt

Recently got my Qnix 2710 and overclocked it to 96hz. 60hz is so sluggish









I'll take a guess that more than myself have the Qnix 2710? Unfortunately I have some minorish BLB. Loosing the holds on the side inside the monitor wont help, but I've heard that applying pressure from behind would help. I still have all the plastic from the packaging left. Going to open it up tomorrow and see if I can fix it. Other than that possible fix, are there any other ways of fixing BLB? I don't think I have the patience to send it back.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmplt*
> 
> Recently got my Qnix 2710 and overclocked it to 96hz. 60hz is so sluggish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a guess that more than myself have the Qnix 2710? Unfortunately I have some minorish BLB. Loosing the holds on the side inside the monitor wont help, but I've heard that applying pressure from behind would help. I still have all the plastic from the packaging left. Going to open it up tomorrow and see if I can fix it. Other than that possible fix, are there any other ways of fixing BLB? I don't think I have the patience to send it back.


Curious if you're getting any skipped frames at 96Hz? Using a test like this.

I could never really notice a difference between 60 and 96


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Curious if you're getting any skipped frames at 96Hz? Using a test like this.
> 
> I could never really notice a difference between 60 and 96


My Qnix has no skipping at 96hz or 110hz







I often use that ufo test just to be sure.

When I went from 60hz to 96hz I immediately noticed things looked clearer on the desktop (text mainly), seems like less strain on my eyes. Then of course in games it's a worthwhile difference.


----------



## Tmplt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Curious if you're getting any skipped frames at 96Hz? Using a test like this.
> 
> I could never really notice a difference between 60 and 96


Nope, no frame-skipping.

You'll most likely notice a difference when moving windows on the screen. Before selecting 96hz, move the window around like a madman and do the same after overclocking.

Colour me surprised! By shoving the plastic which came in the packaging and cutting an eraser in half and putting it on the outer-most bezel to apply pressure, 80% of the quite minimal BLB disappeared. This monitor is probably the most "bang for the buck"-thing I've bought!


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## DarkSamus

Did some bench's just for the fun of it, note that I didn't validate any of these scores so take them as you will...


Where you see a score of 0 it was because the game wouldn't allow a 2160p resolution setting.
All results listed are the average FPS
If anyone wants to see the original scores screenshots just make the request and I'll post them.


----------



## benben84

Ordered the BenQ BL2710PT last night, will be joining the club finally! Interestingly enough, I don't see anyone in the club owning this monitor yet.


----------



## _REAPER_

Welcome to the Club


----------



## jameschisholm




----------



## DarkSamus

So, who do I have to kill to get added to the list?
I posted my what was asked for in the OP a week and a half ago now.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


Welcome aboard fellow U2713HM owner.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> So, who do I have to kill to get added to the list?
> I posted my what was asked for in the OP a week and a half ago now.


That person would be *jassilamba* - send a PM with the link. Just in case it was missed, which can happen.

Congrats as well.


----------



## noles1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmplt*
> 
> Recently got my Qnix 2710 and overclocked it to 96hz. 60hz is so sluggish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a guess that more than myself have the Qnix 2710? Unfortunately I have some minorish BLB. Loosing the holds on the side inside the monitor wont help, but I've heard that applying pressure from behind would help. I still have all the plastic from the packaging left. Going to open it up tomorrow and see if I can fix it. Other than that possible fix, are there any other ways of fixing BLB? I don't think I have the patience to send it back.


I opened it up, took out the metal bracket completely. Almost all of the BLB gone. The bracket was bent/warped causing uneven pressure.


----------



## benben84

Time to join the club!

BenQ BL2710PT


----------



## Tmplt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noles1983*
> 
> I opened it up, took out the metal bracket completely. Almost all of the BLB gone. The bracket was bent/warped causing uneven pressure.


Do you mean the metal bar ones on the side or the monitor's internal frame of metal?


----------



## noles1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmplt*
> 
> Do you mean the metal bar ones on the side or the monitor's internal frame of metal?


Not the metal pieces that are attached at the side of the lcd, you need those to secure it to the casing. But there is a thin metal frame that surrounds the whole lcd panel that i removed. If that makes sense, not good at explaining things lol.


----------



## Tmplt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noles1983*
> 
> Not the metal pieces that are attached at the side of the lcd, you need those to secure it to the casing. But there is a thin metal frame that surrounds the whole lcd panel that i removed. If that makes sense, not good at explaining things lol.


I think I understand. I, however, had to apply pressure to various placed to the internal metal frame to remove partial BLB.


----------



## OneGun

My Qnix don't frame skip either at 120hz..


----------



## DarkSamus

Well, looks like joining this club was a waste of time.
OP hasn't added anyone to the OP since early November.


----------



## malmental

Took a chance and hopefully coming to join you in a few days..

QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS WQHD PC Monitor
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131095618252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

" Delivery package 1 of 1
Estimated delivery Tuesday, Feb. 18, 2014 - Monday, Mar. 3, 2014

QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS WQHD PC Monitor
Item price
$289.00
Quantity
1
Item number
131095618252
Shipping service
Expedited Shipping from outside US
Leave feedback Contact seller Return item "


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Took a chance and hopefully coming to join you in a few days..
> 
> QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS WQHD PC Monitor
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131095618252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> " Delivery package 1 of 1
> Estimated delivery Tuesday, Feb. 18, 2014 - Monday, Mar. 3, 2014
> 
> QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS WQHD PC Monitor
> Item price
> $289.00
> Quantity
> 1
> Item number
> 131095618252
> Shipping service
> Expedited Shipping from outside US
> Leave feedback Contact seller Return item "


Sweet deal. Makes me want to buy 2 more at that price.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> was finally able to downsample my u2711. props to jim and those glorious resos for the inspiration to give it another try. i couldn't touch those resos with the u2711 but was able to hit 3300x1856 at 53hz. it's my first and i will try to improve from here. i could get the vertical pixels down to 1443, but couldn't get the horizontal pixels up passed 3215. so i raised the vertical pixels up to 1460. anyway i'll play around with it, i'm sure i can squeeze out a few more pixels somewhere. anyone with a u27111 and wants to give it a try, my settings are below. *use at your own risk*--i'm a total novice when it comes to downsampling. i only tried out the new reso on cod ghosts and nba 2k14. the next game i play could blow a four foot crater through my floor so be forewarned.
> 
> also--i'm using displayport. is dual link better?
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Hi, I know this is an old post but can I ask how you got your desktop like that? I love the icons especially.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Hi, I know this is an old post but can I ask how you got your desktop like that? I love the icons especially.


the icons are called ecqlipse 2, downloaded from deviantart http://chrfb.deviantart.com/art/ecqlipse-2-PNG-59941546

you can find icon packs, or entire theme packs on deviantart. Here I just saved the icons folder to my data drive, and changed the desktop icons so the desktop didn't look so boring (right click to "properties", then click on "change icon", then navigate to the saved icon folder, then pick an icon.

i cant remember where I got the wallpaper--probably from deviantart. just search for "wallpapers" on deviantart, and you'll see lots of cool ones. you can search by themes, like abstract, graphic art, 3d, etc.

if you really want to spice things up, try rainmeter, and download and try different rainmeter skins (like weather, system usage info, news feeds, etc). i used rainmeter for a little bit but decided i hated the extra bits on my screen 24/7.

hope that helps









edit- also check out the "post your desktop" threads here on ocn for inspiration. lot's of folks go all out and you might find something you like...


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> the icons are called ecqlipse 2, downloaded from deviantart http://chrfb.deviantart.com/art/ecqlipse-2-PNG-59941546
> 
> you can find icon packs, or entire theme packs on deviantart. Here I just saved the icons folder to my data drive, and changed the desktop icons so the desktop didn't look so boring (right click to "properties", then click on "change icon", then navigate to the saved icon folder, then pick an icon.
> 
> i cant remember where I got the wallpaper--probably from deviantart. just search for "wallpapers" on deviantart, and you'll see lots of cool ones. you can search by themes, like abstract, graphic art, 3d, etc.
> 
> if you really want to spice things up, try rainmeter, and download and try different rainmeter skins (like weather, system usage info, news feeds, etc). i used rainmeter for a little bit but decided i hated the extra bits on my screen 24/7.
> 
> hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit- also check out the "post your desktop" threads here on ocn for inspiration. lot's of folks go all out and you might find something you like...


Ahh I see. I thought it was one of those theme app configurations from windows apps for windows 8. All assumptions because I don't have W8 yet (but waiting for a good sale).
Thanks for the description and process, will check out deviantart and mess around.


----------



## malmental

Totally dwarf's my 24" 1080p monitor next to it...
Seems I got lucky and NO DEAD PIXELS (knock on wood)..
Time to get a second one now..


----------



## malmental




----------



## outofmyheadyo

Unfortunately my U2713 only manages to run @ 90HZ @ native resolution, 96HZ was a failed test, even @ 90 its a 50% improvement over the default 60HZ so im one happy camper, thanks guys


----------



## marmagas

Here I am happy owner of Dell ultrasharp 2711!!Still on my old and trustie Asus 6950hd Unlocked shaders mod.Thinking of Nvidia Gtx 770.What do you think?My Cpu is Core i5-3570k and 8gb ram!
















Sent from my JK809 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marmagas*
> 
> Here I am happy owner of Dell ultrasharp 2711!!Still on my old and trustie Asus 6950hd Unlocked shaders mod.Thinking of Nvidia Gtx 770.What do you think?My Cpu is Core i5-3570k and 8gb ram!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my JK809 using Tapatalk


For 2560x1440 you will need something better than a gtx770, at least a 780 or r9 290x.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> For 2560x1440 you will need something better than a gtx770, at least a 780 or r9 280x.


I guess it depends on what settings you want. My 670 does ok, but on things like BF4 MP I have some of the settings on low just to keep the frames up. A bit disappointing.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> I guess it depends on what settings you want. My 670 does ok, but on things like BF4 MP I have some of the settings on low just to keep the frames up. A bit disappointing.


I have an R9 290X, 2560x1440 is extremely demanding especially when you want to max out the game and get a decent fps.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> For 2560x1440 you will need something better than a gtx770, at least a 780 or r9 280x.


I have a gtx 670 running 55 frames average on high settings with 2x msaa. Sure, it's on 1359 mhz though =P... But it, and the 770, does have the potential for 1440. Just 2 cents.


----------



## malmental

Cybertox - you realize the GTX 770 beats the R9 280x..


----------



## Cybertox

Sorry guys I meant the 290X.


----------



## Carniflex

Can I join with 2048x1536 screens? Technically it is 1440+ just using 4:3 aspect ratio instead of the 16:9?


These are Chinese IPAD 3 screen knockoffs. Three of them in portrait eyefinity.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

more bars then actual screen, dont see how people like using these sort of setups


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> more bars then actual screen, dont see how people like using these sort of setups


I did it for a while and just got sick of it. Went to 1440p and haven't looked back.

I'll admit in some games though it was awesome, very immersive. FPS games it was awful (IMO) and for desktop use I just wanted to do a cartwheel out the window.

But it's cool as hell nonetheless


----------



## nasmith2000

i would debezel that action for sure.


----------



## LostKauz

Add me too.



Couple photos showing what it actually looks like.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> more bars then actual screen, dont see how people like using these sort of setups


It's subjective. Me - I'm not really bothered by bezels. Perhaps I'm just insensitive towards these. Obviously given choice I would prefer to be without these, however, given decision between bezels with high resolution and no bezels but lower resolution I'm bee-lining towards higher resolution. Anyway, once the 4K screens mature a bit I'm hoping to save enough money to go for 3 of them. That would cut the number of bezels down a bit


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> It's subjective. Me - I'm not really bothered by bezels. Perhaps I'm just insensitive towards these. Obviously given choice I would prefer to be without these, however, given decision between bezels with high resolution and no bezels but lower resolution I'm bee-lining towards higher resolution. Anyway, once the 4K screens mature a bit I'm hoping to save enough money to go for 3 of them. That would cut the number of bezels down a bit


For some reason I'm envisioning 3 x 80" 4k tv's in eyefinity! Lol


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> For some reason I'm envisioning 3 x 80" 4k tv's in eyefinity! Lol


Hehe that sure would be epic. Although I think more realistic would be something like 3x 32'' 4K in portrait for 16:10 6480x3840 screen array. 80'' is damn lot. About 2 meters. That 5x1 portrait with 23'' panels has 80'' diagonal. One would need rather large room to be able to make use that large screens and pushing 4K signal with longer than 2 meter cable ... well one would need rather good cables.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Hehe that sure would be epic. Although I think more realistic would be something like 3x 32'' 4K in portrait for 16:10 6480x3840 screen array. 80'' is damn lot. About 2 meters. That 5x1 portrait with 23'' panels has 80'' diagonal. One would need rather large room to be able to make use that large screens and pushing 4K signal with longer than 2 meter cable ... well one would need rather good cables.


LOL oh yes I wasn't being "tooooo" serious about it







Just would be something neat for the living room







Jeebus though the gpu power you will need for eyefinity 4k


----------



## SeanEboy

Hey guys! I have (2) korean 1440ps at the moment, one for gaming, and one in portrait for bs'ing.. Question.. I'm going to run quadfire 290x.. Will that be enough power to go eyefinity 290x and maintain a high framerate? I'm unsure if I should pick up another monitor, prior to what seems like that 'well' drying up.


----------



## Anoxy

There aren't many people running 4x 290x, or 4320x2560 to say for sure. Though quadfire 290x perform pretty well at 4K...74fps in BF4 Ultra. I really hope you're watercooling them, cause if not that's going to be quite the furnace.


----------



## SeanEboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> There aren't many people running 4x 290x, or 4320x2560 to say for sure. Though quadfire 290x perform pretty well at 4K...74fps in BF4 Ultra. I really hope you're watercooling them, cause if not that's going to be quite the furnace.


Hahah yeah, definitely watercooling them... Otherwise that would indeed be a nuclear status sandwich of cash...


----------



## KangGaming1337

Add me to the list

3 Yamakasi Catleap Q270 SE (Jupiter)


Thanks to 3 R9 280x.. Used to have 3 ASUS GTX 680 4GB, but I sold them for the 280x's for mining litecoins, I made good money from it, might buy some 780 ti or wait for the 800 series, hoping they will be 4GB cards...

Thanks


----------



## Baasha

Forgot to post on this thread.

Just updated my rig from 3x Dell U3011 (5260x2560) to 3x Dell UP2414Q (6480x3840):


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Forgot to post on this thread.
> 
> Just updated my rig from 3x Dell U3011 (5260x2560) to 3x Dell UP2414Q (6480x3840):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Impressive. Do let us know how it performs at that reso although given the number of Titans in there you probably will have no problems.


----------



## fabfab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KangGaming1337*
> 
> Add me to the list
> 
> 3 Yamakasi Catleap Q270 SE (Jupiter)
> 
> 
> Thanks to 3 R9 280x.. Used to have 3 ASUS GTX 680 4GB, but I sold them for the 280x's for mining litecoins, I made good money from it, might buy some 780 ti or wait for the 800 series, hoping they will be 4GB cards...
> 
> Thanks


Hello Kang,
I need your advice, please. I want to buy a Yamakasi Catleap Q270 Jupiter. Is it a good monitor to make advertising graphics and gaming? Are colors reals? Do it suffer of light bleeding?
But above all, better PERFECT PIXEL or is it an unnecessary expense?
Thanks


----------



## KangGaming1337

It is a great monitor, it is the same panel that comes in the apple monitor that is 1200 dollars. It claims 10bit 1.6 billion colors, but nothing really implements that just yet, far as I use. For 30 extra I got 3 perfect pixels and there is no dead or stuck pixels on any of them.

There is a little of light bleed, but nothing to serious. I don't even notice it to be honest.. It has an amazing picture and the colors really pop out.. Shadows look like shadows and there is never just one shade of color.. It's amazing

Yamakasi Catleap Q270 SE Jupiter is the way to go..


----------



## fabfab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KangGaming1337*
> 
> It is a great monitor, it is the same panel that comes in the apple monitor that is 1200 dollars. It claims 10bit 1.6 billion colors, but nothing really implements that just yet, far as I use. For 30 extra I got 3 perfect pixels and there is no dead or stuck pixels on any of them.
> 
> There is a little of light bleed, but nothing to serious. I don't even notice it to be honest.. It has an amazing picture and the colors really pop out.. Shadows look like shadows and there is never just one shade of color.. It's amazing
> 
> Yamakasi Catleap Q270 SE Jupiter is the way to go..


Thank you for your reply.
You've been really helpful.
I will purchase this model. I'll wait for the usual ebay seller to make it available to transport to my country (Italy).
Out of curiosity, how much you bought it and when?
Is it overclockable? Is overclock important? maybe 120 Hz are used for 3d?


----------



## fabfab

Kang,
have you changed the Jupiter settings or have left the factory settings?
Eventually what you have changed?


----------



## fabfab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KangGaming1337*
> 
> It is a great monitor, it is the same panel that comes in the apple monitor that is 1200 dollars. It claims 10bit 1.6 billion colors, but nothing really implements that just yet, far as I use. For 30 extra I got 3 perfect pixels and there is no dead or stuck pixels on any of them.
> 
> There is a little of light bleed, but nothing to serious. I don't even notice it to be honest.. It has an amazing picture and the colors really pop out.. Shadows look like shadows and there is never just one shade of color.. It's amazing
> 
> Yamakasi Catleap Q270 SE Jupiter is the way to go..


Jupiter has 12 ms of response time. When you scroll up and down internet pages or text pages, do you see vertical ghosting effect?
Are the edges of small text fonts well defined or are blurry?
When you watch pictures, colours look real (natural)? Or does it need any calibrations?


----------



## CGComputerInc

ASUS PB278Q 27" 2560x1440 with a EVGA 770 Classified 4GB


----------



## arconic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arconic*
> 
> FX 8350 + GTX Titan + Overlord Tempest X270OC


since it looks like i got removed from the list by mistake.


----------



## DIYDeath

Samsung 5500 series smart tv, titan black and 3200x1800p resolution. no pics. I mostly do videos.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

What Samsung tv does 1800p?


----------



## uglykidmoe

add me to the club...



asus pb278q 2560x1440 @85hz - 2x gigabyte gtx 780 ti oc


----------



## Mudfrog

Hey guys, I've been thinking about getting the ASUS PB278Q monitor. Two questions, is this a good monitor to introduce me to 1440p and how will my system do at 1440p? I'm waiting for the nvidia 800's to come out before I upgrade again, I will probably go with the 870 (assuming they follow the same model numbers, haven't looked into it).

I'm sure at 1440p I won't need much AA / AF so if I disable those will my single 670 2gb be able to push that resolution?


----------



## tarciziocarbone

Hi guys!!!
Is the any tutorial to overclock my monitor (Dell UltraSharp U2713HM 27) with a 780 SLI.
all the tutorials i found is for just one card and dosent work. i want to try 85 or 100hz on my monitor.
thanks!!


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been thinking about getting the ASUS PB278Q monitor. Two questions, is this a good monitor to introduce me to 1440p and how will my system do at 1440p? I'm waiting for the nvidia 800's to come out before I upgrade again, I will probably go with the 870 (assuming they follow the same model numbers, haven't looked into it).
> 
> I'm sure at 1440p I won't need much AA / AF so if I disable those will my single 670 2gb be able to push that resolution?


for some games, with settings reduced. If your wanting to wait for 800 series, perhaps get another 670.


----------



## marc0053

For those interested in a overlord tempest monitor $449 :
http://overlordcomputer.com/collections/27-monitors/products/tempest-x270oc-glossy


----------



## DrockinWV

Aoc Q2770PQU
2560x1440p 60Hz
EVGA 780 SC ACX


----------



## senna89

I saw many different users says about U2713HM, in someone theres evident ghosting, in others not and also input lag seems different.
Depends by revisions ? I know only A00, A01 and A02.


----------



## uglykidmoe

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarciziocarbone*
> 
> Hi guys!!!
> Is the any tutorial to overclock my monitor (Dell UltraSharp U2713HM 27) with a 780 SLI.
> all the tutorials i found is for just one card and dosent work. i want to try 85 or 100hz on my monitor.
> thanks!!


http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/18/overclocking-our-asus-pb278q-monitor-2560x1440-at-85hz/index.html

for asus but there won't be any difference. also the number of gpu's has nothing to do with oc'ing your monitor. go for it, it is extremely simple and easy to remove


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uglykidmoe*
> 
> .
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/18/overclocking-our-asus-pb278q-monitor-2560x1440-at-85hz/index.html
> 
> for asus but there won't be any difference. also the number of gpu's has nothing to do with oc'ing your monitor. go for it, it is extremely simple and easy to remove


it varies from monitor to monitor as well. I have a PB278Q and can only get 70, although I didn't use the technique posted, just through NCP, but hey, 10 free Hz.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarciziocarbone*
> 
> Hi guys!!!
> Is the any tutorial to overclock my monitor (Dell UltraSharp U2713HM 27) with a 780 SLI.
> all the tutorials i found is for just one card and dosent work. i want to try 85 or 100hz on my monitor.
> thanks!!


number of cards makes no difference. Go to Nvidia ControlPanel>Change Resolution>Customize make sure you tick "enable resolutions not exposed by the display">Create Custom Resolution> Adjust refresh rate to what you want to try, and press Test. If you get balck screenor artifacts, reduce the refresh rate 5 hz and try again. That's how I do it, didn't get much out of my monitor, would be interested to see what you can milk out of the Dell.


----------



## tarciziocarbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> number of cards makes no difference. Go to Nvidia ControlPanel>Change Resolution>Customize make sure you tick "enable resolutions not exposed by the display">Create Custom Resolution> Adjust refresh rate to what you want to try, and press Test. If you get balck screenor artifacts, reduce the refresh rate 5 hz and try again. That's how I do it, didn't get much out of my monitor, would be interested to see what you can milk out of the Dell.


Thank you guys!!
Onother question..is true when we overclock to higher Hz the life span of the monitor decreases extremely ?
thanks!


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarciziocarbone*
> 
> Thank you guys!!
> Onother question..is true when we overclock to higher Hz the life span of the monitor decreases extremely ?
> thanks!


not a gret deal, depends on how high your can OC it. I don't know about anyone else, but I would change monitors every 2 years or so anyway.


----------



## MocoIMO

Hi guys, I finally have spare cash and I am planning to upgrade to a 1440 setup. I do have a few personal conflicts floating around.. My main games atm are Titanfall/Oblivion & GTA 4(w. Mods) but I am also going through my steam library and playing all my games. The next games I plan to get around to are AC4,Tomb Raider, Bioshock's and Borderlands. I am really enjoying my build and have no issues at this time but would a i5 4670k @4.5 with SLI 6GB 780's have any issues powering a 1440 surround setup? Thanks in advance


----------



## Marc79

That is a lot of pixels, even with 2 x 780's you will probably have to lower settings quite a bit with more demanding games, ie AC4 Black flag for example. At first I thought you were going for a single 1440p monitor, those 780's would fly on a single screen.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> That is a lot of pixels, even with 2 x 780's you will probably have to lower settings quite a bit with more demanding games, ie AC4 Black flag for example. At first I thought you were going for a single 1440p monitor, those 780's would fly on a single screen.


So in order to power current demanding + future demanding games at that kind of res I'd be looking for at least tri-SLi + CPU upgrade?


----------



## Kaname

Hey guys, I'm currently sitting on a GTX 580 and was planning to upgrade soon since gaming at 1440p is starting to be quite demanding with the new releases. Any suggestion of which gpu I should buy? I'm thorn between a 780TI or a 290/290X but I still can't decide








Any sell points or other things I should know about? Budget is around 550€ max.


----------



## Descadent

780 ti

i'm thinking about moving on to 4k now with the asus monitor that's coming out and selling off my 1 or 2 of my 1440p's


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm currently sitting on a GTX 580 and was planning to upgrade soon since gaming at 1440p is starting to be quite demanding with the new releases. Any suggestion of which gpu I should buy? I'm thorn between a 780TI or a 290/290X but I still can't decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any sell points or other things I should know about? Budget is around 550€ max.


I'm trying not to sound like a fanboy or anything of the sort here - but in terms of 'sell points' that you mention, nVidia arguably has 'better service' as such. Objectively speaking, this can be seen through more frequent driver updates - subjectively, the feedback from a variety of sources is that those with nVidia GPU's will have less annoying issues. But performance wise, I really don't have the knowledge base or the facts to back me up... as far as I am concerned, they are very similar in performance. But personally, I would pay the significant premium for a 780Ti just to avoid annoying issues.

Anyone on this forum, please correct me if you have had a different experience... I am just sharing mine, and I hope I don't get hated on.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarciziocarbone*
> 
> Thank you guys!!
> Onother question..is true when we overclock to higher Hz the life span of the monitor decreases extremely ?
> thanks!


You will never get 100hz out of a monitor with a scaler..Also you would have to patch your GPU drivers because the pixel clock would be higher then 400MHZ..Here is a guide for you bud

http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-NVIDIA-Pixel-Clock-Patcher


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You will never get 100hz out of a monitor with a scaler..Also you would have to patch your GPU drivers because the pixel clock would be higher then 400MHZ..Here is a guide for you bud
> 
> http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-NVIDIA-Pixel-Clock-Patcher


+1 rep. was only able to go to 70hz, but using the links you provided, 85 hz! Far Cry 3 never looked smoother. Made a big difference.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> +1 rep. was only able to go to 70hz, but using the links you provided, 85 hz! Far Cry 3 never looked smoother. Made a big difference.


Glad I could help!!


----------



## TremF

My entry for the club is a ViewSonic VP2770-LED @ 2560×1440 with an MSI GTX780TI Gaming


----------



## SneakyJared

ASUS 27PBQ 1440 here.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyJared*
> 
> ASUS 27PBQ 1440 here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Will be getting mine on Thursday. Hoping for a non defective model since there are so many reviews of unlucky folks out there on this monitor.


----------



## sip74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Success!


QX2710 arrived today, used your posted timings for 5120x2880 and 3840x2160, both worked a treat.

Just curious if you are able to share the timings for your other custom resolutions cause some games are crashing at 5120x2880 and i would love to test the other resolutions in between..

Either way many thanks for all the info


----------



## jim2point0

Some games do crash when played in full screen at 5120x2880. The resolutions in between won't help. They use the same timings, and I think it''s the refresh rate that makes those games crash.

I use GeDoSaTo for downsampling now anyways. Unless it's a DX11 game.


----------



## brazilianloser

Got my Asus PB278Q today.


----------



## Cybertox

I would like to join the club.

Monitor: Samsung LS27B970DS/EN
Resolution: 2560x1440


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Got my Asus PB278Q today.


try the link above to get your screen up to 85hz. Did it with mine! Great monitor, the only thing that stopped me jumping at the ROG swift.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> try the link above to get your screen up to 85hz. Did it with mine! Great monitor, the only thing that stopped me jumping at the ROG swift.


I am either overlooking it big time or you seem to have forgotten to actually add in the link. Sorry


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> try the link above to get your screen up to 85hz. Did it with mine! Great monitor, the only thing that stopped me jumping at the ROG swift.


+ 25hz vs +84hz and +25hz won???


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I am either overlooking it big time or you seem to have forgotten to actually add in the link. Sorry


You will never get 100hz out of a monitor with a scaler..Also you would have to patch your GPU drivers because the pixel clock would be higher then 400MHZ..Here is a guide for you bud

http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-NVIDIA-Pixel-Clock-Patcher


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> You will never get 100hz out of a monitor with a scaler..Also you would have to patch your GPU drivers because the pixel clock would be higher then 400MHZ..Here is a guide for you bud
> 
> http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-NVIDIA-Pixel-Clock-Patcher


thiswas originally posted by onegun, kudos go to him.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> thiswas originally posted by onegun, kudos go to him.


Well thanks to onegun and to you sir for the link. Will give it a try.

Edit: Actually did some search for a guide designed for AMD users and found this TweakTown Guide. Was simple process and now I am running at 85hz no problem.



Prior to buying this screen I was really afraid from all the bad reviews... but so far nothing but amazing. Hopefully stays that way.


----------



## fitzy-775

I am about to get a monitor this week and I can't decide between the asus PB278Q and the benq BL2710PT. I will be using it for gaming most of the time. From where I am going to buy them from there is only $2 difference between the two. What monitor would you recommend?


----------



## Zen00

So, if I get a 1440p monitor to use in the middle of a 3-monitor horizontal setup, and two 1080p monitors for the wings, how would that impact my setup. Would it make for funky weird desktop situations, etc?

Or might it be better to go with 3x1080p in vertical?


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Qnix QX2710 Evo II


----------



## Shady787

A 3840x2160 screenshot of my heavily modded Skyrim. Uploading a 2 minute, 6GB video at the moment.







......











EDIT: Video uploaded. Recorded in 4k.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shady787*
> 
> A 3840x2160 screenshot of my heavily modded Skyrim. Uploading a 2 minute, 6GB video at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Video uploaded. Recorded in 4k.


You sheath your sword too often, have tacky music/ tacky night sky, but I like your Cloud







.


----------



## Blze001

I'm looking at these screenshots thinking "Odd, I'm not seeing any difference"... while viewing them on my 1080 screen... I am not a smart man...

Hopefully in a few months I can join the 1440 ranks! I should have my student loans paid off in time for a big shiny Christmas gift for me.


----------



## dBlisse

I bought a PB287Q a couple weeks ago







Mainly for programming because my poor GTX670 can't play real games at 4K, but The Walking Dead and A Tale of Two Sons looked great.


----------



## redoubt9000

Back a ways I got my DS270 panels in. Just recently got in a VAPOR-X. FINALLY, after all this wait. Even though it was only a couple of months from the Black Friday sales.. I just got sick of sitting on my hands... I got the card in just days prior to the NVidia 980s getting released too







I guess I've come to expect this of myself lol.

Changed arrangement with new mounting for the displays for a three across arrangement, instead of the inverted triangle I had before!


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redoubt9000*
> 
> Back a ways I got my DS270 panels in. Just recently got in a VAPOR-X. FINALLY, after all this wait. Even though it was only a couple of months from the Black Friday sales.. I just got sick of sitting on my hands... I got the card in just days prior to the NVidia 980s getting released too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I've come to expect this of myself lol.
> 
> Changed arrangement with new mounting for the displays for a three across arrangement, instead of the inverted triangle I had before!


did you have trouble installing the cat? I had to find new drivers..


----------



## Thetbrett

while I'm here, my pb278q has no 1440p option in the change resolution screen, latest driver, but can't change without making custom resolution, any ideas?


----------



## Ksireaper

I have 2 x 780 SC in SLI underwater. Will that be sufficient to push most games @ 1440p? Looking to monitor upgrade, cannot decide on 144hz or 1440p.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> I have 2 x 780 SC in SLI underwater. Will that be sufficient to push most games @ 1440p? Looking to monitor upgrade, cannot decide on 144hz or 1440p.


More than fine, with SLI.

You can have both 1440p and 144Hz with the Asus ROG Swift btw


----------



## Ksireaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> More than fine, with SLI.
> 
> You can have both 1440p and 144Hz with the Asus ROG Swift btw


How would my cards perform with the Swift? I really don't want to huge of a performance hit.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> How would my cards perform with the Swift? I really don't want to huge of a performance hit.


just like they would with any monitor lol...just you would have higher refresh and gsync to take advantage of the higher fps...you don't need to hit constant 144fps anymore with gsync and with sli you are more than fine on a single swift. alot of people only have a single 780/ti/970/980 because it's all you need until more more demanding games get released and there really isn't anything coming out


----------



## KenjiS

Cant believe I never saw this before...

Anyone else think its sad that Youtubes 1440p videos are usually so compressed and artifacty that it removes the benefit to 1440p?


----------



## redoubt9000

Can't really say xD Never came across anything above 1080p, and tbh most don't care to wait on anything above 720 to upload (myself included).


----------



## Klompet

Hey everyone, about to join the club but I'm wondering what everyone has to say on the matter of 1440surround vs single 4k monitor, in my position I can go either way, what would everyone else do?


----------



## Aggromuffin

Am i turtle-y enough for the turtle club? Asus PB278 with an i5-4670k and GTX 980 both cooled with AIO's in Corsair's Air 240.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## finaltidus

Hi guys.

Can I join this club?

My ancient rig as follows:

i5-2500k oc to 4.6ghz.
4GB x 2 DDR3-1333 Gskill (9-9-9-24 1T)
MSI GTX 670 Ref card.

Of course my 1440p display:

Yamakasi Catleap Q270 2B Extreme overclock edition overclocked to 144hz.


----------



## bomerr

Just joined the 1440p club with my qniz and i'm loving it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Cant believe I never saw this before...
> 
> Anyone else think its sad that Youtubes 1440p videos are usually so compressed and artifacty that it removes the benefit to 1440p?


Even youtube 720p videos are compressed to the point of looking bad.


----------



## bomerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klompet*
> 
> Hey everyone, about to join the club but I'm wondering what everyone has to say on the matter of 1440surround vs single 4k monitor, in my position I can go either way, what would everyone else do?


If you can afford a 4k IPS panel I would go with that else go with 3 korean 1440p displays


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klompet*
> 
> Hey everyone, about to join the club but I'm wondering what everyone has to say on the matter of 1440surround vs single 4k monitor, in my position I can go either way, what would everyone else do?


+1 for a large IPS 4K screen.. Either way 4K or 1440P surround require some pretty beefy hardware to run.


----------



## bomerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klompet*
> 
> Hey everyone, about to join the club but I'm wondering what everyone has to say on the matter of 1440surround vs single 4k monitor, in my position I can go either way, what would everyone else do?


Do you need the extra screen space for productivity? IMO surround gaming LOOKS cool but your actual performance suffers because it's distracting: racing is probably the only type of genre that benefits from 3 screens. For that reason I would go with a single 4K panel BUT ONLY IF ITS IPS @ 32"

27" is the sweet spot for 1440p & 32" for 4k IMO.
Until they make affordable [500-700 USD] 32" IPS 4K displays I would stick with the Qnix 1440p Samsung PLS.


----------



## Vici0us

Count me in!
Acer K272HUL 2560 X 1440


----------



## Ribozyme

I am really looking into the new dell U2515H, it's a 25 inch 1440p monitor. Anyone owns this puppy? I would use it primarily for gaming. I now have a 23 inch 1080p and am wondering if it would be worth the upgrade. It only costs 300 euro's here so that is compelling, I also like the smaller size so I can gradually move up to bigger screens. I am afraid 27 inch might be to big. I have a 24 inch imac at home and it is perfect size wise. It is 16:10 though.


----------



## zvzulndr

Joining the club.


----------



## Klocek001

count me in

Klocek001, Asus MX27AQ


----------



## Valkayria

Joining the club.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Joining the club.


Welcome! Nice background


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> My entry for the club is a ViewSonic VP2770-LED @ 2560×1440 with an MSI GTX780TI Gaming


Updating this to say I have upgraded my graphics card to an Asus Geforce GTX Titan X. I still have the ViewSonic VP2770-LED @ 2560×1440 for now but I am contemplating a G-Sync monitor

Edit: I forgot to update when I got the second Titan X installed. Just waiting on VR now - got my pre-order in.


----------



## AnimeNY

I'm considering joining the club with a QNIX 2710 and thinking of using my asus VG248QE as a portrait monitor.

Should i do it? i never used a ips/pls either and i love vibrant colors but also love gaming!


----------



## finaltidus

Hi there.

I am now a proud owner of the legendary Yamakasi Catleap Q270 Extreme 2B overclocked to 120hz.

Also using a Dell U2410 as my portrait 2nd monitor. Both connected via DVI for minimum input lag.







:thumb:


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> I'm considering joining the club with a QNIX 2710 and thinking of using my asus VG248QE as a portrait monitor.
> 
> Should i do it? i never used a ips/pls either and i love vibrant colors but also love gaming!


I have both of these monitors. Used them Side by Side for that exact reason. Gaming on the 2710 (Overclocked to 100hz) and the Asus Running at 100hz as well to have my side windows open to monitor. Excellent choice of both.

TCO


----------



## MillerLite1314

I'm gonna be making the move to 1440p in the next few months, either 16:9 or 21:9, and was wanting to know everyone's experience. Any buying advice? What can I expect over 1080p gaming?


----------



## InsideJob

Checking in, just got this Acer G257HU Smidpx as a Birthday present to myself.


----------



## connectwise

Thumbs up


----------



## senna89

Anyone can say me something about *Benq BL2420PT* for gaming ?
Specially the input lag ????


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Welcome! Nice background


Now with the upgraded monitor a different conundrum arises, need new background : /


----------



## stin0

.


----------



## Tacoboy

I'm not into FPS gaming or any else that requires a high frame rate.
But I'm thinking of switching out from my 27" monitor to a 30" or 32" monitor.
Prefer a Dual link DVI-D input, but will go with HDMI if the monitor is good.
Figure whatever monitor I get will buy off eBay and it will be shipped from South Korea.
So looking for ideas for the best picture quality i can get in a 30" or 32" monitor (from South Korea)?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> I'm not into FPS gaming or any else that requires a high frame rate.
> But I'm thinking of switching out from my 27" monitor to a 30" or 32" monitor.
> Prefer a Dual link DVI-D input, but will go with HDMI if the monitor is good.
> Figure whatever monitor I get will buy off eBay and it will be shipped from South Korea.
> So looking for ideas for the best picture quality i can get in a 30" or 32" monitor (from South Korea)?


Can you get a BenQ BL3200PT? 32" 2560 x 1440 VA monitor with nice picture quality and decent overdrive.


----------



## mr. biggums

here's a question i'm currently using a 1440p monitor and thinking of getting into streaming using a secondary computer as the capture device, has anyone had any success using a capture card that captures at 1080p using the capture card as a duplicated screen off the 1440p monitor.


----------



## Sazexa

I'll take a picture for proof, but, the U2711 is gone... And I've got a Dell U3415W now!









Elite Dangerous in 3,440 x 1,440 is amazing. There's also a Star Trek reference in here.

































EDIT: Also, need to change my listing to a single GTX 980 instead of crossfire 6950's.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I'm gonna be making the move to 1440p in the next few months, either 16:9 or 21:9, and was wanting to know everyone's experience. Any buying advice? What can I expect over 1080p gaming?


Hi. I'm not sure how a GTX 660 SLI will cope with 1440P but if it can manage it then you're in for a treat. When I went from 1080P to 1440P it made a big difference in the FPS games I play the most - Battlefield, Arma 3, Cryisis
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'll take a picture for proof, but, the U2711 is gone... And I've got a Dell U3415W now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elite Dangerous in 3,440 x 1,440 is amazing. There's also a Star Trek reference in here.
> 
> EDIT: Also, need to change my listing to a single GTX 980 instead of crossfire 6950's.


Congrats on the new monitor and graphics card!









I have recently started playing Elite Dangerous too. I am not very good yet but I play in VR and the level of immersion is fantastic









If anyone can stretch to a VR headset I can highly recommend doing so. I have one physical 1560x1440 monitor but I also have 2 hdmi dummy heads so in an app for VR called Virtual Desktop I can have 3 monitors any size I want. I am only using the DK2 at the moment which is 1080P but I render the displays at 1440P downscaled to 1080P. The consumer version is 2160x1200. I can't wait to have hold of it in July


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Congrats on the new monitor and graphics card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently started playing Elite Dangerous too. I am not very good yet but I play in VR and the level of immersion is fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can stretch to a VR headset I can highly recommend doing so. I have one physical 1560x1440 monitor but I also have 2 hdmi dummy heads so in an app for VR called Virtual Desktop I can have 3 monitors any size I want. I am only using the DK2 at the moment which is 1080P but I render the displays at 1440P downscaled to 1080P. The consumer version is 2160x1200. I can't wait to have hold of it in July


I'd love to play Elite in VR, but, I simply have too many other things I want to spend money on at the moment! >







I do use the Saitek X-55 Rhino HOTAS system though, and that makes the game so fun. That with VR would be unreal.

Some more pictures from ED today.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'd love to play Elite in VR, but, I simply have too many other things I want to spend money on at the moment! >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do use the Saitek X-55 Rhino HOTAS system though, and that makes the game so fun. That with VR would be unreal.


Other than the consumer version of the Oculus Rift, which I have pre-ordered. I don't have anything else I want at the moment. My PC is already overkill for VR and I also have Leap Motion being delivered soon which will add to the VR experience.

Deffo with you there on the right controller to help make the experience unreal. I prefer the Saitek X52 Pro Hotas though as it looks like the actual flight controls in the game


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TremF*
> 
> Other than the consumer version of the Oculus Rift, which I have pre-ordered. I don't have anything else I want at the moment. My PC is already overkill for VR and I also have Leap Motion being delivered soon which will add to the VR experience.
> 
> Deffo with you there on the right controller to help make the experience unreal. I prefer the Saitek X52 Pro Hotas though as it looks like the actual flight controls in the game


What do you think about HTC Vive? Would there be in your opinion any significant different between Vive and Rift for playing Elite?

Based on the specs they seem to be more or less the same as far as number go but I have not used either one and well ... numbers are usually not the whole story.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> What do you think about HTC Vive? Would there be in your opinion any significant different between Vive and Rift for playing Elite?
> 
> Based on the specs they seem to be more or less the same as far as number go but I have not used either one and well ... numbers are usually not the whole story.


For playing Elite both will very likely have the same experience as you will be seated.

The Rift CV1 though has built in headphones which means you don't have to put the VR headset on then reach around for headphones as well (unless you use speakers).

The Vive has a camera built into the front of the headset which may possibly be used for video pass through if you want to find a drink / snacks nearby or see someone in the room with you.

I've gone for the Rift because we have seen what it can do and have seen and heard about all the support for it PLUS I could do with the headphones being built in.


----------



## Chiobe

Hello 4K+ gaming at above 60Hz.
[email protected]/165Hz and [email protected], to be precise.

The outer 2 are PG278Q and the middle 3 is PG279Q.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm still rocking my monoprice 1440P IPS panel... it's what almost 3 years old now? It was literally the first model they offered. Lately I've wanted to upgrade just because of gsync but damn I can't settle for anything but the best if I'm buying new products and I can't blow that kind of money.


----------



## deraco96

Never posted here before, but does anyone else have the new Hitman not doing 2560x1440? It only goes up to 1920x1440 and below, it sees the 2560x1440 but locks it like it does with the High textures on <4GB cards (greyed out).

At 1080p the game is already quite stunning but the lower resolution makes it way blurrier than it needs to be and it frustrates me.
I searched online, it seems like High Textures are locked, but I can choose them anyway by editing the XML file, however when I do the same for the resolution it doesn't work, tried editing its registry aswell.

Edit: there was an update, firstly upping the cap to 2560x1600 with 3GB VRAM and secondly, giving an option in the launcher to remove the limits (at your own risk). Problem solved!


----------



## TangoDown332

I would like to join the club...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm still rocking my monoprice 1440P IPS panel... it's what almost 3 years old now? It was literally the first model they offered. Lately I've wanted to upgrade just because of gsync but damn I can't settle for anything but the best if I'm buying new products and I can't blow that kind of money.


I played a non-G sync 1440p screen for a number of years before upgrading to a 1440p G Sync screen about a year ago ... trust me, you will be blown away when/if you do upgrade and it's definitely worth the expense (especially if your GPU can keep things in the 45FPS to 120FPS range) ... V sync is ridiculously inferior to G sync ... no comparison ... if you hate screen tearing as much as I do and hate lag even more (think V sync lag) ... then you will consider G sync tech as a revelation ... perfect, no tearing images with zero lag ...

On another note...

I recently got a pretty pimping 48" 4K TV (Samsung JS9000) and have been playing various games on it here and there. My two 980's push it to decent frame rates in everything I play and the resolution and sheer size of the screen is pretty exciting ... but even with V Sync enabled, the whole 60hz, non G sync experience simply pales in comparison to gaming on either of my two 27" 1440p G sync screens.

...



...

I'm real curious to see when some of these newer, high end TV's will begin including G sync ... or if they ever will ...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I played a non-G sync 1440p screen for a number of years before upgrading to a 1440p G Sync screen about a year ago ... trust me, you will be blown away when/if you do upgrade and it's definitely worth the expense (especially if your GPU can keep things in the 45FPS to 120FPS range) ... V sync is ridiculously inferior to G sync ... no comparison ... if you hate screen tearing as much as I do and hate lag even more (think V sync lag) ... then you will consider G sync tech as a revelation ... perfect, no tearing images with zero lag ...


Believe me if I wasn't trying to save for a new car I would be all over the Acer Predator monitor.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Now with the upgraded monitor a different conundrum arises, need new background : /


If you like space photos, here's the Hubble site with extremely high resolution downloads:
http://hubblesite.org/gallery/album/entire/hires/true/


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Just joined the 1440 club with a Dell U2711! I'm not much of a gamer any more, I bought it for photo retouching/editing.
Does anyone have any resources on getting the colour settings as best I can without a hardware calibrator? At the moment I'm just running on the Adobe RGB settings which seem fine but I think there's still room for some tweaking


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Just joined the 1440 club with a Dell U2711! I'm not much of a gamer any more, I bought it for photo retouching/editing.
> Does anyone have any resources on getting the colour settings as best I can without a hardware calibrator? At the moment I'm just running on the Adobe RGB settings which seem fine but I think there's still room for some tweaking


You can try applying complete color profiles from TFTCentral and see if it works out for you:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#d
Just Control+F to find your U2711. There is one provided by the site using LaCie Blue, and another submitted by a user using Spyder 3.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> You can try applying complete color profiles from TFTCentral and see if it works out for you:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#d
> Just Control+F to find your U2711. There is one provided by the site using LaCie Blue, and another submitted by a user using Spyder 3.


Thanks man I'll check them out.


----------



## mohit9206

Is there a 1600*900 gaming club or something so i can join?


----------



## Zen00

I have a question here. I have dual R9-290 GPUs. Can I render games and such on one of the GPUs, and then output the display with the other GPU? So have my displays plugged into the GPU that's not doing the 3D rendering, so that 2D desktop actions don't affect the 3D display performance.


----------



## Dunan

OP can add me to the list, got a new DELL U2715H a few weeks ago


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Just joined the 1440 club with a Dell U2711! I'm not much of a gamer any more, I bought it for photo retouching/editing.
> Does anyone have any resources on getting the colour settings as best I can without a hardware calibrator? At the moment I'm just running on the Adobe RGB settings which seem fine but I think there's still room for some tweaking


There's probably LOTS of room for tweaking, but all monitors are different, even the exact same models. You can TRY some of the color profiles but they most likely wont be very accurate. If you really want to get the most out of your monitor, you'd have to hardware calibrate. Camera shops sometimes rent colorimeters, that would be your best bet. You'll also need the software also like chromapure or CALman.


----------



## MillerLite1314

What are the club's thoughts on Qnix monitors?


----------



## shilka

Is this club totally dead now?
Can see the OP has not been updated in while.

Anyway i just got this today.


Been saving up for an Asus PG279Q in what seems like forever.
Was lucky to get one without any flaws or problems as well.


----------



## pc-illiterate

since the club is dead, you can ship that crappy monitor over my way, bud.

those are very nice. puts my glossy qnix to shame. i still love it though. 1440p is awesome!


----------



## PhotonFanatic

You know what sucks about gaming at 1440p and above? Most of the time the lazy devs can't be bothered to scale the UI so that you can even read it. You set the game to run at your monitor's native resolution, and then you can barely play the game because they couldn't be bothered to make the windows and text get bigger. Ugh.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> You know what sucks about gaming at 1440p and above? Most of the time the lazy devs can't be bothered to scale the UI so that you can even read it. You set the game to run at your monitor's native resolution, and then you can barely play the game because they couldn't be bothered to make the windows and text get bigger. Ugh.


I only have this problem with 15+ year old games at 2560 x 1440. At 4k though this is a major problem.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> You know what sucks about gaming at 1440p and above? Most of the time the lazy devs can't be bothered to scale the UI so that you can even read it. You set the game to run at your monitor's native resolution, and then you can barely play the game because they couldn't be bothered to make the windows and text get bigger. Ugh.


I have never seen that or had that problem before other then in OpenRA so which game do you have that problem in?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> You know what sucks about gaming at 1440p and above? Most of the time the lazy devs can't be bothered to scale the UI so that you can even read it. You set the game to run at your monitor's native resolution, and then you can barely play the game because they couldn't be bothered to make the windows and text get bigger. Ugh.


I thought this was going to be a problem too but I was actually surprised when I went to 1440 that the Witcher 3 text is bigger and haven't come across any issues where text is smaller with anything recent.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Yeah granted the AAA titles seem to be on top of it. So if that's all you're playing, sure I can see where you may not have run into it by now.

However, I just played Age of Decadence, and then Dead State once I learned the company existed. Also, I do seek out older games that have slipped through the cracks for me, because I didn't really become *much* of a PC gamer until 2008. So lots of the older ones, yeah it just goes microscopic and you can't read anything. Indie devs seem to have a lot less time and money on their hands and I actually went on the Dead State forums and they said it would take too much time and money lol. Maybe I just play more indie games. I agree with not seeing the issue on the big name stuff. I also played the witcher and didn't have any problem.

But if you're going to allow for the resolution, at least do it right. Just my .02


----------



## lapino

I'm very much debating whether I should get a GTX1080, or just stick with my GTX980Ti and possibly get a second one for SLI (prices dropping fast). I'm gaming on 1440p and have no intention to go to 4K in the short term (might upgrade to a gsync monitor though).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> I'm very much debating whether I should get a GTX1080, or just stick with my GTX980Ti and possibly get a second one for SLI (prices dropping fast). I'm gaming on 1440p and have no intention to go to 4K in the short term (might upgrade to a gsync monitor though).


I'd prioritize a new monitor first I think. What monitor do you currently have?

Personally I will never use SLI again, due to some issues in certain titles which always seems to be unavoidable.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> I'm very much debating whether I should get a GTX1080, or just stick with my GTX980Ti and possibly get a second one for SLI (prices dropping fast). I'm gaming on 1440p and have no intention to go to 4K in the short term (might upgrade to a gsync monitor though).


I'm on the same boat, playing with a widescreen.
If you want to switch your gpu to get ultra 1440p on incoming game i would suggest you to wait for the 1080ti, this way you won't have to change it again (hopefully) when you will switch to 4k.
I personnaly wait for the wide 4k screens to come out before quitting 1440p, playing at 21:9 is so amazing


----------



## ToriksLV

I just bought Asus PG279Q an i have EVGA 980Ti.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToriksLV*
> 
> I just bought Asus PG279Q an i have EVGA 980Ti.


How is the PG279Q? I am looking for a new monitor and I'm not sure if I should go for 1440p again with a higher refresh rate, or try to find a larger than 27 inch 16:9 4k monitor (of which there aren't many), or an ultrawide monitor (although I don't really specifically want one). The PG279q seems good on paper but it seems like a lot of people have issues with it...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> How is the PG279Q? I am looking for a new monitor and I'm not sure if I should go for 1440p again with a higher refresh rate, or try to find a larger than 27 inch 16:9 4k monitor (of which there aren't many), or an ultrawide monitor (although I don't really specifically want one). The PG279q seems good on paper but it seems like a lot of people have issues with it...


It's a lottery. Some site ordered 30 or 50 of them (forgot which) and the vast majority had horrible levels of backlight bleed that I'd deem unacceptable. @CallsignVega previously had five PG279Qs and five XB271HUs and the XB271HUs had less bleed. Read all about that here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/140#post_24676825

XB271HU's overdrive seems optimized more for high refresh rates. Some inverse ghosting might be present at 60 FPS or so, based on what I've read.

These monitors are great for competitive gaming but not good for immersive gaming.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Go ahead and add me with my Shimian to the club [ QH270 with a Zotac GTX980 AMP! Omega Edition ]


----------

